# Wo bin ich? - Bilderrätsel Sachsen



## racing_basti (6. Januar 2011)

Angeregt durch die Thüringer könnte man solch ein Bilderrätsel auch vom Erzgebirge machen.

Deshalb übernehm ich auch einfach mal die Regeln (die Leute aus dem Land der Bratwürste mögen es mir verzeihen).

*Regeln

1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein.
2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein.
3. Wer zuerst errät, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde darf als nächster posten.
4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran.
*

Ein kleines Beispiel:





Auflösung:

Die Greifensteine zwischen Jahnsbach, Geyer und Ehrenfriedersdorf.

Vielleicht findet man auf diese Weise ja ein paar interessante Spots, die man dann irgendwann mal mit dem Bike ansteuern kann...

Genug erklärt. Los geht 's...


----------



## racing_basti (6. Januar 2011)

Los geht es relativ einfach:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (6. Januar 2011)

relativ einfach? die greifensteine hätt ich erkannt, aber dieses hier...?!
die kirche sieht aus wie die annenkirche. aber der pöhlberg ist nicht so breit. oder?


----------



## vampire (6. Januar 2011)

... Pöhlberg


----------



## racing_basti (6. Januar 2011)

vampire schrieb:


> ... Pöhlberg



Ganz genau, der ist es. Im Vordergrund Annaberg mit dem von der Seite doch recht breit wirkenden Pöhlberg.

Weiter gehts...


----------



## vampire (6. Januar 2011)

... tolle Idee, Racing_Basti! Ich bin gespannt, was noch so kommt 

Ich vermute mal, MaxxTBone sucht das nächste Bild?


----------



## Erzi (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen und ein gesundes neues Jahr allen noch.

Wir haben letzten Samstag ne kleine Tour gemacht, 
passend zum Bilderrätsel hier die Fotos ;-)

Das hier ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer:







Dies hier schon schwieriger aber in der Nähe des ersten Bildes
und durch die Umbauarbeiten kaum wieder zu erkennen:





Viel Spaß und beste Grüße


----------



## MaxxTBone (7. Januar 2011)

eigentlich sollte ich ja mit dem nächsten bild dran sein, oder? dann muß ich halt nochmal lösen...
Bärensteinska


----------



## racing_basti (7. Januar 2011)

@Erzi: Das eine ist das Gasthaus an den Greifensteinen und das andere der Greifenbach-Stauweiher.

Aber MaxxTBone hat recht, *wer das Bild löst der darf auch das nächste Rätselbild posten*.

Sollte ich mit den Greifensteinen richtig liegen geb ich an MaxxTBone ab


----------



## Erzi (7. Januar 2011)

Na, das ging aber schnell.
Sorry das ich mich vorgedrängeln musste ;-)
(Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil) Das hab ich wohl übersehen, Tschuldigung.
@MaxxTBone: Leider ist der Bärenstein die falsche Ecke.
@racing_basti:Aber mit den Greifensteinen und dem Greifenbach-Stauweiher liegst Du genau richtig.
Dann werd ich mich mal in die Reihe stellen.
Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## MaxxTBone (7. Januar 2011)

auch dort in der gegend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (7. Januar 2011)

Ein Fahrer vom Team-Vogtland im Erzgebirge!? 

Keine Ahnung wo die alte Bobbahn(?) ist, da muss ich passen.


----------



## vampire (8. Januar 2011)

@MaxxTBone

Gibts noch nen Hinweis zum Bild? Zumindest ich kann auch nicht allzuviel damit anfangen...


----------



## Erzi (8. Januar 2011)

Kann es sein, dass es sich dabei um das Stück alte Bobbahn an der Himmelsleiter (Fichtelberg) handelt? 
Schöne Abfahrt im übrigen und sehr zu empfehlen auch wenn es nicht das Gesuchte auf dem Bild sein sollte.


----------



## MaxxTBone (9. Januar 2011)

Erzi darf als nächster ran. Ja, das ist die alte Bobbahn am Fichtelberg, die hat auf mich rauf und runter einen ganz besonderen Reiz. Ich mag solche Lost Places.


----------



## Erzi (9. Januar 2011)

Hey cool. 
Man müsste nur ein paar mehr Abschnitte der alten Bahn in die Strecke einpflegen. 
Dafür bin ich aber zu selten vor Ort und mit den Locals hab ich darüber noch nicht gesprochen. 

Bei meinem letzten Besuch kurz vorm großen Schnee wussten sie auch noch nichts über das Forum hier. 
Naja, vielleicht verirrt sich ja der Ein oder Andere mal hier.

Wie wär es denn damit? Eigentlich auch sehr markant:


----------



## vampire (9. Januar 2011)

Zinn-Bergwerk in Ehrenfriedersdorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erzi (9. Januar 2011)

Volltreffer!
Aber wie gesagt es ist schon ein markantes Wahrzeichen 
für den Zinnabbau im Erzgebirge. Na dann ist wohl "vampire" an der Reihe.


----------



## vampire (10. Januar 2011)

... mal was ganz Leichtes. Bitte die korrekte Zuordnung dieser zwei großen 
Berge am Horizont (links: ..., rechts: ...).


----------



## vampire (10. Januar 2011)

... Ergänzung: Etwas schwieriger: Wer weiss, WO das Bild aufgenommen wurde? Dieser Person würde ich wirklich als "Auskenner" im Erzgebirge bezeichnen  Wenn es hilft: Man beachte Berg #3 rechts unterhalb des rechten großen Berges (ich gebe ja zu, das der kaum zu erkennen ist)


----------



## racing_basti (10. Januar 2011)

Ich denke Keilberg, Fichtelberg und Bärenstein wurden irgendwo aus der Richtung von Mildenau, Königswalde oder einem anderen Nest in der Nähe aufgenommen


----------



## vampire (10. Januar 2011)

... korrekt, Racing_basti.

Hat aber lange gedauert  Suche Dir ein schönes Bild raus; diesmal vielleicht auch aus einer anderen Ecke des Miriquidi? Das "mittlere Erzgeb." ist nun doch relativ zahlreich vertreten.

Und bitte nicht so abschätzig über meine ehemalige Heimat! Liegst übrigens nicht ganz so nahe dran; aber grobe Richtung ist erst mal ok


----------



## racing_basti (10. Januar 2011)

Von aus ists denn genau aufgenommen? Mit Schnee seh ich die Gegend dann doch nicht so oft wie im Sommer 

Ich schau mal was ich noch an Fotos hab, nicht dass ich demnächst wieder welche machen muss...


----------



## racing_basti (10. Januar 2011)

Diesmal könnte es etwas schwieriger werden.
Nicht im mittleren Erzgebirge, dafür etwas weiter westlich als kleiner Hinweis


----------



## MaxxTBone (10. Januar 2011)

weiter westlich, da kommst du ja schon in mein revier...
ich hab aber leider keine ahnung :-(


----------



## vampire (10. Januar 2011)

... puh. Das ist nicht ohne. Gibt es irgendwas markantes, was die Zuordnung leichter macht? Würde auf Beiersfeld tippen; war allerdings bisher nur 1x dort - und das vor langer Zeit - wird also eher nicht stimmen. Könnte auch jedes andere x-beliebige "Nest" (Zitat racing-basti  ') sein...

Stimmt wenigstens die Gegend?


----------



## racing_basti (10. Januar 2011)

hmm, markante sachen fallen mir dort so ganz spontan nicht ein.
außer dass ich dort mal 10km fußmarsch hinter mir hatte weil eine felge durchgebremst war, dann kam mein "taxi" aber ich denke das wird euch nicht groß weiterhelfen, oder 

aber vielleicht hilft das ja:
der fluss im tal mündet in aue in die zwickauer mulde und das foto ist im oberen teil des flusslaufes. so genug hinweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (11. Januar 2011)

dann muß es irgendwo oberhalb schwarzenberg liegen, ich tippe auf die ansicht breitenbrunn


----------



## racing_basti (11. Januar 2011)

Den Blick auf  Breitenbrunn kann man gelten lassen


----------



## MaxxTBone (11. Januar 2011)

das Vogtland und der böhmische Teil des Erzgebirges zählen ja auch zum Erzgebirge...
http://wp1141608.wp161.webpack.hosteurope.de/www/wb/media/thomas/dr.JPG


----------



## damista (11. Januar 2011)

nächstes Bild.. ich will auch mal eins errate. bisher hat das irgendwie nicht geklappt...


----------



## Wanderradler (11. Januar 2011)

Huhu Leute,

also das ist mein Bild zum Raten: Wo habe ich dies aufgenommen?

Bin mal gespannt, was ihr darüber denkt. 

Kleine Hinweise: In der Nähe befindet sich eine "nicht-essbare" Rübe, wo Menschen aber leben und man kann den anderen Ort besuchen, da ist man noch lange nicht tollkühn, nur weil man dort ist.


----------



## vampire (11. Januar 2011)

... das Bild ist leicht, da die Gegend praktisch zu meiner Hausrunde gehörte. Das ist natürlich der Beginn des Schwarzwassertals, in der Nähe von Kühnheide bzw. (etwas weiter weg) Rübenau. Die Gegend ist sehr reizvoll; man kann jeden empfehlen, dort mal lang zu fahren. Allerdings nicht am WE, da ist es zu überlaufen  Kaum zu glauben: Es gab Zeiten, da wollte man dort einen Stausee anstauen - inkl. der herrlichen Landschaft dort! Glücklicherweise konnte sich diese Idee nicht durchsetzen ... 

Btw: müsste nicht MaxxTBone dran sein bzw. ist dessen Bild schon gelöst?

Ich denke, wir machen weiter mit dem Bild von MaxxTBone. Ich übergebe auch freiwillig


----------



## MaxxTBone (11. Januar 2011)

na-na-na nicht vordrängeln! erstmal mein bild aus beitrag 30 erraten! ist vielleicht etwas untergegangen, aber durch die begrenzung beim bildupload auf 60kb werden die bilder bei mir so klein, dass man gar nichts mehr erkennt, deshalb hab ichs nur verlinkt.


----------



## Wanderradler (12. Januar 2011)

> da die Gegend praktisch zu meiner Hausrunde gehörte. Das ist natürlich der Beginn des Schwarzwassertals, in der Nähe von Kühnheide bzw. (etwas weiter weg) Rübenau


 
Jaaa...richtig.

Ok, wer dort praktisch um die "Ecke" wohnt, hat es natürlich einfach, sowas zu erraten.


----------



## damista (12. Januar 2011)

Das Bild von Maxx ist fies. Grenzübergang nach CZ wird ihm ja nicht reichen. hab eben selbst ähnliche Bilder auf meinem Rechner durchleuchtet... diesewr da ist nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (12. Januar 2011)

das ist auch nicht nur ein einfacher grenzübergang...
mal ein paar tipps, damit hier bald wieder ein neuer ort erraten werden kann:
in einer der letzten ausgaben einer "fachzeitschrift" gab es einen bericht über eine "ausfahrt", da hatten sich die "beteiligten" in einem gasthaus hier ganz in der nähe getroffen, um die regeln für die "ausfahrt" festzumachen. der start für die "ausfahrt" müßte dann theoretisch exakt dort gewesen sein, wo das foto aufgenommen wurde. ich kenne jedoch keinen, der dort teilgenommen hat. das klientel für diese tour ist eher im langstreckenbereich zu suchen...jetzt klar?


----------



## Wanderradler (12. Januar 2011)

Ich will mal raten.

entweder ist der Grenzübergangt im Ferdinandsthal bei Eisenstein oder bei Neuhausen (nur für Fussgänger und Fahrräder).

Tja, Google sei Dank


----------



## MaxxTBone (12. Januar 2011)

leider falsch. kommt schon, ihr lest doch sicher alle ganz fleißig die fachzeitschriften!


----------



## damista (12. Januar 2011)

also noch wird mir nix klar.... könnte vielleicht was mit der mad east zu tun haben. aber geising hat ja keinen grenzübergang.


----------



## racing_basti (12. Januar 2011)

hat das ganze was mit dem honza-trail zu tun?


----------



## damista (12. Januar 2011)

lass uns mal bissl kombinieren, basti.
Ich interpretiere folgende Begriffe so:

Ausfahrt=Wettkampf/Marathon/(Etappen)rennen
Beteiligte=Veranstalter
klientel im Langstreckenbereich=Marathonfahrer

gegen den honza-trail sprechen die verabschiedeten Regeln
gegen die Mad East spricht Geising oder Altenberg als Startort

andere Ideen oder Indizien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (12. Januar 2011)

lass uns mal bissl kombinieren, sehr gute idee!
Ich interpretiere folgende Begriffe so:

Ausfahrt = Ausfahrt 
Beteiligte = Mitfahrer
klientel im Langstreckenbereich = Ausfahrer die auch mal länger Fahren
Fachmagazin = Freeride
Gasthaus = Forsthaus Frenzel
Regeln = nicht jeder durfte mitfahren

so in etwa waren meine gedankengänge die zum honza geführt haben


----------



## damista (12. Januar 2011)

hmmm.. klingt auch nicht so abwegig. Dann wären die Gänsefüße schon schön verwirrend gesetzt. Der Einstieg zum Honza soll ja irgendwo zw. Marienberg und Reitzenhain liegen. Aber ein 10km Trail ist ja nun nicht grad Langstrecke.

Aber, wieviel hier lesen denn wirklich noch eine der "Fachzeitschriften" und dann auch noch die Freeride? Hätte bei seiner Aussage da schon eher auf eine der beiden großen getippt.

Forsthaus in Lengefeld kam mir jedoch auch schon in den Kopf. Das ist ja aber vielen Local Heroes ein Begriff.


----------



## Wanderradler (12. Januar 2011)

MMh...ich lese keine Fachzeitschriften...habe ich da überhaupt Chancen, dass Rätsel zu lösen?

 Währe ja sehr unfair, wenn es nur Rätsel gäbe, wo man *unbedingt vorher* Fachzeitschriften lesen muss.


----------



## racing_basti (12. Januar 2011)

Falls es wirklich etwas mit dem Honza-Trail zu tun haben sollte, so wurde das ganze auch lange genug hier im Forum (= Fachzeitschrift???) diskutiert. 

Ich werf einfach mal *Deutschneudorf* in den Raum, mehr als falsch kanns nicht sein.


----------



## Wanderradler (12. Januar 2011)

So, ich werfe jetzt einfach den Ort *Bad Brambach* (bzw. die Umgebung davon) in die Runde.


----------



## damista (12. Januar 2011)

sowas wollte ich auch schon einwerfen. Ich nehme aber Klingenthal


----------



## vampire (12. Januar 2011)

... lese keine "Fachzeitschriften", somit kann ich mit solchem Wissen nicht glänzen.

Wenn Ihr Euch aber Beitrag 30 anschaut ("Vogtland", "böhmischer Teil des Erzgebirges"), fällt MEK und ähnliches raus.
An sich sehe ich auch keinen Grenzübergang (zumindest keinen offiziellen), sondern nur die offizielle Grenze mit entsprechendem Schild...


----------



## MaxxTBone (12. Januar 2011)

Na gut ich seh schon, es war zu schwer. Es handelt sich um das Dreiländereck DDR-BRD-CZ. Wer es genau wissen willl, der Ort heißt Mittelhammer.
Die Veranstaltung, die ich meinte, ist die Grenzsteintrophy.
Ich hatte selbst auch vor Jahren schon mal den Plan, die ehemalige innerdeutsche Grenze abzufahren. Dabei war ich an diesem Dreiländereck als Startpunkt der Grenze und dabei entstand das Foto. Das Projekt habe ich dann aber am selben Tag begraben, denn die Kolonnenwege sind nur unter Strapazen zu fahren.
Da in meiner näheren Verwandschaft jemand einen Zeitschriftenladen besitzt, kann ich mich in den "Fachmagazinen" stets allumfassend informieren. Und da war in der letzten Ausgabe der bike ein Bericht über die GST. Ich dachte, Ihr lest alle fleißig ?!
Na gut, ich gebe an Wanderradler ab, Bad Brambach liegt etwas näher als Klingenthal.


----------



## damista (12. Januar 2011)

Zumindest Online war selbst Grenzsteintrophy nicht ohne weiteres zu finden. Habe immer Suchworte wie "Erzgebirge" oder "Tschechien" eingegeben. Dann mal los, Wanderradler! ( Auch wenn Maxx nun eigentlich das nächste Bild liefern müsste..  )


----------



## Wanderradler (13. Januar 2011)

Juhuu...ein kleiner Sieg

War aber sehr fieses Rätsel von dir.

So, mal schauen, was ich hier habe *durchsuche Bilderarchiv*

Bin mal gespannt, was ihr dazu sagt, kleiner Tipp: Dieser "Wanderweg" umrundet einen Berg und die Gegend war mal "flüssig".

Ist, denke ich, nicht soo schwer wie das letzte Rätsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (13. Januar 2011)

ich grenze das ergebnis mal ein. es handelt sich um einen berg, der ein basaltfelsen ist. davon kenne ich 3 bekannte-pöhlberg-bärenstein-scheibenberg
ausschließen kann ich davon keinen, da die alle solche ähnlichen wege haben und alle mit fichten und farnen bedeckt sind. ich tippe mal auf den pöhlberg.


----------



## Wanderradler (13. Januar 2011)

Mmh..sind meine Rätsel so einfach zu durchschauen?

Es ist nicht der Phölberg, aber es ist einer von den anderen Bergen.


----------



## MaxxTBone (13. Januar 2011)

dann nehm ich diesmal den scheibenberg ;-)


----------



## Wanderradler (13. Januar 2011)

Jaa, genau so ist es.

Es ist der sog. Basaltwanderweg, geht um den Scheibenberg herrum.

OK. Maxx, du bist an der Reihe.


----------



## MaxxTBone (13. Januar 2011)

Okay...da ich ja das letzte Mal ein recht schwieriges Foto hatte, gibts jetzt ein einfacheres.
http://wp1141608.wp161.webpack.hosteurope.de/www/wb/media/thomas/IMGP2227.JPG


----------



## kreuziger (13. Januar 2011)

Skisprungschanze klingenthal (vogtlandarena). hoffentlich mach ich mich jetzt nicht zum eimer


----------



## MaxxTBone (13. Januar 2011)

nein, du bist kein eimer. bis auf dass man heutzutage wohl vom skifliegen redet ;-) korrekte Lösung. nächstes Foto bitte.


----------



## kreuziger (13. Januar 2011)

hurra ich  bin kein eimer. das mit dem bilder reinstellen  mu ich aber  leider erstml an jemand anderen weitergeben. hab im moment keinen plan wo ich selber welche hab.


----------



## damista (13. Januar 2011)

Okay, da der Kreuziger wohl wirlich noch nix gefunden hat, schmeiße ich einfach mal ein bild hierein. Es sollte lösbar sein, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (13. Januar 2011)

Mmh...doch gar nicht so einfach, ein kleiner Tip währe schön


----------



## damista (13. Januar 2011)

Okay, kein probelm. muss nur schauen, dass ich nicht zuviel verrate.
Tipp: zentrales Motiv ist tatsächlich die große Wiese in der Mitte! 
edit: diese ist vielen MTBlern in ganz Deutschland, sowie darüber hinaus bekannt.

reicht das erstmal?


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2011)

Ich tippe der gesuchte Ort beginnt mit "S".


----------



## damista (13. Januar 2011)

der von wo das bild geschossen wurde, oder wo man drauf blickt?


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2011)

das was man sieht - vermute es ist die campingwiese in seiffen


----------



## kreuziger (13. Januar 2011)

sollte die wiese in der  mitte etwa etwa die sein auf der die startaufstellung beim EBM in seiffen statt findet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuziger (13. Januar 2011)

links von der wiese dann also die weiss gestrichenen wohnblöcke die man passiert wenn man vom festplatz kommt.


----------



## damista (13. Januar 2011)

basti war nah dran, der kreuziger hat´s aber exakt getroffen. wer nun noch den standort der bildentstehung nennt, darf das nächste bild einstellen.

Auf die Plätze, fertig, los! ( bevor der Kreuziger wieder abgibt, weil er kein eigenes Bild hat)


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2011)

na dann beginnt der aufnahmeort wohl auch mit "S" 
könnte der schwartenberg sein.


----------



## damista (13. Januar 2011)

Racing_Basti, übernehmen Sie!


----------



## kreuziger (13. Januar 2011)

damista schrieb:


> basti war nah dran, der kreuziger hat´s aber exakt getroffen. wer nun noch den standort der bildentstehung nennt, darf das nächste bild einstellen.
> 
> Auf die Plätze, fertig, los! ( bevor der Kreuziger wieder abgibt, weil er kein eigenes Bild hat)



nö. hab immernoch keins. ich  geb  dann mal wieder ab.


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2011)

Hier wird sich zeigen wer im Wettkampf auch mal einen Blick nach rechts oder links wirft 





Als kleinen weiteren Tipp: das Rennen gibt es leider nicht mehr. Der gesuchte Ort/Objekt befindet sich in der Nähe eines markanten "Gewässers".


----------



## damista (13. Januar 2011)

Hmmm, also nicht mehr veranstaltet wird doch Holzhau. Aber irgend ein Gewässer dort?


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2011)

damista schrieb:


> Holzhau



andere Richtung


----------



## damista (13. Januar 2011)

doch Grimma


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2011)

damista schrieb:


> doch Grimma



liegt Grimma im Erzgebirge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (13. Januar 2011)

stimmt... immerhin noch in sachsen, öhm... weiter suchen


----------



## kreuziger (13. Januar 2011)

sozusagen westerzgebirge?


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2011)

kreuziger schrieb:


> sozusagen westerzgebirge?



sozusagen


----------



## MaxxTBone (13. Januar 2011)

aBM?


----------



## damista (13. Januar 2011)

gar nicht so einfach nach sachen zu suchen, die´s nimmer gibt. Als erstes bekannteres Gewässer ist mir ja Eibenstock eingefallen. Aber zumindest den 3-TS-Marathon gibt´s ja noch. Hatten die noch einen?


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2011)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> aBM?



welchen abm meinst du?


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2011)

damista schrieb:


> gar nicht so einfach nach sachen zu suchen, die´s nimmer gibt. Als erstes bekannteres Gewässer ist mir ja Eibenstock eingefallen. Aber zumindest den 3-TS-Marathon gibt´s ja noch. Hatten die noch einen?



dort gab es sogar noch zwei andere


----------



## MaxxTBone (13. Januar 2011)

den auersberg bike marathon, den gabs wohl bis 2003. warst du da auch schon am start, sebastian?


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2011)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> den auersberg bike marathon, den gabs wohl bis 2003. warst du da auch schon am start, sebastian?



2003 bin ich die ersten rennen gefahren, aber den auersberg bike marathon bin ich nicht gefahren - den meine ich aber auch nicht 

das rennen das ich meine führt direkt am gesuchten objekt/ort vorbei. anschließend geht es weiter zum "markanten gewässer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (13. Januar 2011)

ansonsten wäre da noch das rennen, das unten in blauenthal war. wie hieß das nochmal...
ich tippe jetzt einfach mal, dass das foto in blauenthal, in der nähe vom zimmersacher gemacht wurde.


----------



## MaxxTBone (13. Januar 2011)

oder soll das der wasserfall ohne wasser sein? da würde dann ja aber doch noch ein wettkampf direkt dran vorbei führen. 2003 war ich auch zum ersten mal am start-damals noch als team bikerwodies


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2011)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> ansonsten wäre da noch das rennen, das unten in blauenthal war. wie hieß das nochmal...
> ich tippe jetzt einfach mal, dass das foto in blauenthal, in der nähe vom zimmersacher gemacht wurde.



Meinst du den Gipfelstürmer? Das wäre nämlich schonmal gut 
Die Richtung stimmt auch, aber WAS ist das auf dem Foto?

edit: Der Wasserfall ist ja ein markantes Gewässer in der NÄHE


----------



## MaxxTBone (13. Januar 2011)

ja genaugipfelstümer hieß der...was das auf dem foto ist? ein baum


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2011)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> ja genaugipfelstümer hieß der...was das auf dem foto ist? ein baum



Aber nicht jeder Baum ist ein Naturdenkmal, dieser schon - welcher? 

Naja, mal sehen wer als erstes hinfährt nachgucken


----------



## MaxxTBone (13. Januar 2011)

ach jetzt! sag das doch gleich...die Bühlbuche !
kennt doch jeder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2011)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> ach jetzt! sag das doch gleich...die Bühlbuche !
> kennt doch jeder!



nöö, falsch


----------



## MaxxTBone (13. Januar 2011)

mist, google hat nicht immer recht ;-)
ich bin dann raus


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2011)

allerletzter hinweis für heute: das gesuchte objekt beginnt auch mit "S"


----------



## damista (13. Januar 2011)

Wer fotografiert denn auch Bäume...


----------



## damista (13. Januar 2011)

Vogelbeerbaum beim Schatzenstein?


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2011)

damista schrieb:


> Vogelbeerbaum beim Schatzenstein?



Wie kommst du denn jetzt wieder zum Schatzenstein 

Wie sind doch schon in Blauenthal. Ich möchte nur noch wissen wie der Baum/ das Naturdenkmal heißt


----------



## damista (13. Januar 2011)

Naja... Google spuckt dort ein Naturdenkmal aus... und besagter Baum hat zum berühmten Lied des "Vugelbeerbams" geführt.


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2011)

selbst wenn ich bei google den namen des naturdenkmals eingebe komme ich nicht nach blauenthal, da hilft wohl nichts weiter als mal hinzuradeln 
ist auf der anderen talseite vom wasserfall, da gehts dort schneller beim suchen


----------



## andy01 (13. Januar 2011)

steht der baum in der nähe von sosa?


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2011)

andy01 schrieb:


> steht der baum in der nähe von sosa?



ja, aber noch näher ist eben blauenthal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urvi (13. Januar 2011)

Zwar völlig offtopic, mitraten kann ich nicht, da nicht so meine Ecke...aberfür die abgefahrene Idee!!

Neben dem Classic-Bikes-Advendskalender mit einer der sinnvollsten und creativsten Threads hier im Forum!

Abo!!

Unbedingt am Leben halten...vielleicht tipp ich ja doch irgendwann mal richtig?!


urvi


----------



## thomaask (13. Januar 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> allerletzter hinweis für heute: das gesuchte objekt beginnt auch mit "S"



steht das "s" für den anfangsbuchstaben einer ziffer ?


----------



## racing_basti (13. Januar 2011)

thomaask schrieb:


> steht das "s" für den anfangsbuchstaben einer ziffer ?



nö


----------



## 44.0 (13. Januar 2011)

Also lt. dem "Integriertem touristischem Entwicklungskonzept" für die "Berg- und Stickereistadt Eibenstock" vom März 2008, gibt es bei Blauenthal ein Naturdenkmal "Weiße Tanne" - so vom Bild her würde zumindest die Rinde passen. Wieso aber "s"? Die gemeine Weißtanne (abies alba) wird gern auch fälschlicherweise als *S*ilbertanne bezeichnet. Diese (Abies procera) ist aber eigentlich nur im Nordwesten Amerikas verbreitet....

Ja, ich gebe zu, noch nie dagewesen zu sein (in Eibenstock aber schon...).


----------



## Wanderradler (14. Januar 2011)

So, jetzt gebe ich meinen Senf dazu und sage nur "Schulzenstein", aber ob das richtig ist

Oder die sog. ehem. Zinngrube von Sosa


----------



## racing_basti (14. Januar 2011)

Die Lösung befindet sich seit einigen Stunden hier im Forum. Ich denke nun sollte sich jemand ohne Probleme das nächste Rätselbild sichern können


----------



## Wanderradler (14. Januar 2011)

Ich habs, die Stelzenfichte *Juhu ich habs*


----------



## racing_basti (14. Januar 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Ich habs, die Stelzenfichte *Juhu ich habs*



ganz genau 





dann kanns ja weitergehn


----------



## Wanderradler (14. Januar 2011)

Mensch basti, war heftig das Rätsel, aber das weckt gewissermaßen den "Spiel- und Ratetrieb" in mir.

Ok, jetzt mein Bild und erstmal ohne Hinweise.

Von wo habe ich dieses Bild gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (14. Januar 2011)

mhh könnte von der Form der Talsperre die von Klingenberg sein, aber das ist ja nicht mehr wirklich Erzgebirge


----------



## erkan1984 (14. Januar 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Ich habs, die Stelzenfichte *Juhu ich habs*



na super, das wusste ich schon vor ca. 4 Stunden.
Aber ich denke es geht um den Ort, Stelzenficheten gibt es irgendwo in Tschechien zu Hauf....Das hätte ich auch schreiben können....
Die Spielregeln hier sind sehr wässrig....


----------



## Wanderradler (14. Januar 2011)

> mhh könnte von der Form der Talsperre die von Klingenberg sein, aber das ist ja nicht mehr wirklich Erzgebirge


 
Also Klingenberg ist es nicht.



> na super, das wusste ich schon vor ca. 4 Stunden.


 
tja, we zuerst kommt, der malt zuerst



> Aber ich denke es geht um den Ort


 
Indem Sinne habe ich ja den Ort geschrieben, ein Naturdenkmal kann ja auch ein Ort sein, wie eine Stadt. 



> Stelzenficheten gibt es irgendwo in Tschechien zu Hauf


 
Wenn er eine andere Stelzenfichte gezeigt hätte, hätte  auch Hinweise zu der anderen Stelzenfichte geschrieben, aber er meinte nun die Stelzenfichte als "Naturdenkmal".


----------



## andy01 (14. Januar 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Mensch basti, war heftig das Rätsel, aber das weckt gewissermaßen den "Spiel- und Ratetrieb" in mir.
> 
> Ok, jetzt mein Bild und erstmal ohne Hinweise.
> 
> Von wo habe ich dieses Bild gemacht?



von der vorsperre der eibenstocker talsperre?


----------



## Wanderradler (15. Januar 2011)

> von der vorsperre der eibenstocker talsperre?


 
Nein, auch nicht.

kleiner Hinweis, dort, wo ich war, es gibt davon noch eine andere "Version".


----------



## kreuziger (15. Januar 2011)

staumauer talsperre neunzehnhain I.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (15. Januar 2011)

> staumauer talsperre neunzehnhain I.


 
leider nicht, aber...*das Rätsel ist beinahe gelöst*


----------



## kreuziger (15. Januar 2011)

etwa neunzehnhain II?


----------



## Wanderradler (15. Januar 2011)

> etwa neunzehnhain II?


 
Genau, dass Foto entstand auf der Dammkrone von der Talsperre Neunzehnhain 2.

So, da bist du jetzt dran mit rumrätseln.


----------



## kreuziger (15. Januar 2011)

aha. bin  beim "ermitteln" auf dieses bild gestoßen:
http://www.meinestadt.de/lengefeld-erzgebirge/bilder/detail?id=83637

dachte deshalb erst das es sich um die neunzehnhain I handelt. naja, auch egal.
 hab natürlich wiedermal kein eigenes  bild beizusteuern, deshalb geb ich wie immer ab.


----------



## Iselz (15. Januar 2011)

Mensch, da wirds Zeit, dass man wieder "ordentlich" draußen umher kurven kann, damit du ein paar Bilder knippsen kannst


----------



## kreuziger (15. Januar 2011)

Iselz schrieb:


> Mensch, da wirds Zeit, dass man wieder "ordentlich" draußen umher kurven kann, damit du ein paar Bilder knippsen kannst



jo, wird zeit das ich wieder reintreten kann. bin gerade  gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen. das liebe herz. könnte im moment eher beim bilderrätsel  vom klinikum chemnitz  mitmachen.


----------



## Iselz (15. Januar 2011)

Ui, na hoffentlich nichts ernstes. Gute Besserung!


----------



## kreuziger (15. Januar 2011)

wird schon werden. bleibt mehr zeit für bilderrätsel.
danke trotzdem!


----------



## 44.0 (15. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß, ich bin nicht wirklich dran - aber da kreuziger abgibt...




Wer kennt's? 
(Eigentlich nur noch mit "Augen-zudrücken" dem Erzgebirge zuzuordnen)


----------



## MaxxTBone (17. Januar 2011)

so ne leiwendige brücke kann nicht in deutschland stehen. kann man das foto auf tschechien eingrenzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 44.0 (17. Januar 2011)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> so ne leiwendige brücke kann nicht in deutschland stehen. kann man das foto auf tschechien eingrenzen?



Ist Deutschland. Zentralsachsen.
Ok - nicht mehr richtig Erzgebirge, aber immerhin ein Erzgebirgsabfluss.

Nachtrag - Tipp: Die in unmittelbarer Nähe liegende Gemeinde beschreibt sich selbst als am Fuße des Erzgebirges, in der Mitte Sachsens liegend...


----------



## kreuziger (17. Januar 2011)

großhartmannsdorf liegt da aber nicht in der  nähe, oder?


----------



## 44.0 (17. Januar 2011)

kreuziger schrieb:


> großhartmannsdorf liegt da aber nicht in der  nähe, oder?



Je nachdem was du unter "in der Nähe" verstehst. Von 09618 Großhartmannsdorf ist die Brücke ca. 20-25km *Luft*line entfernt.


----------



## Wanderradler (17. Januar 2011)

Liegt das in der Nähe von Freiberg? bzw. Siebenlehn?


----------



## 44.0 (17. Januar 2011)

Ja


----------



## andy01 (17. Januar 2011)

Freiberger Mulde?


----------



## racing_basti (17. Januar 2011)

Ist das über die Strigis? Dort wo die Zwerge herkommen? 
Für die Freiberger Mulde ists mir etwas zu schmal.


----------



## 44.0 (17. Januar 2011)

Weder Striegis noch Freiberger Mulde, aber ganz heiß...
Jetzt aber!


----------



## racing_basti (17. Januar 2011)

Viel mehr als die Bobritzsch gibts ja dann dort nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy01 (17. Januar 2011)

oder die triebisch im tharandterwald ?
*
*


----------



## 44.0 (17. Januar 2011)

@racing_basti, lass ich gelten...

Baumstammbrücke über die Bobritzsch



racing_basti schrieb:


> Viel mehr als die Bobritzsch gibts ja dann dort nicht mehr.



Das klingt ja fast schon verächtlich...
Das Bobritzschtal ist - nach meiner völlig unmaßgeblichen Meinung - ein absolutes Highlight.
Herbst 2008 - Text und 'n paar Bilder.
Wir waren dieses Jahr noch mal da - ich hatte es genau so genial in Erinnerung.


----------



## racing_basti (18. Januar 2011)

Auf den ersten Blick auf die Landkarte scheint das Bobritzschtal etwas unscheinbar. Dafür soll es dann vor Ort umso schöner sein.

Als nächstes Bild gehen wir mal in einen Ort dessen Name hier schonmal gefallen ist


----------



## Wanderradler (18. Januar 2011)

Schaut aus, ob es sich um ein Privatgrundstück handelt, wo der Trabi drauf ist.



> Ort dessen Name hier schonmal gefallen ist


 
Ok, also los gehts: Grosshartmannsdorf, Chemnitz, Eibenstock, Freiberg, Siebenlehn, Klingenthal,...


----------



## MaxxTBone (18. Januar 2011)

Kleinmölsen?


----------



## racing_basti (18. Januar 2011)

nö, alles falsch bisher. aber auch hier gilt: es zeigt sich wer bei wettkämpfen mal nach rechts oder links blickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreuziger (18. Januar 2011)

war das dieses jahr an  besagtem ort ein "sehr heißer wettkampf"?


----------



## racing_basti (18. Januar 2011)

dieses jahr fand dort leider nichts statt


----------



## MaxxTBone (18. Januar 2011)

fährst du die wettkampfstrecken danach immer nochmal ab und fotografierst die markanten punkte?

Richtung Holzhau?


----------



## racing_basti (18. Januar 2011)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> Richtung Holzhau?





der Trabi stand dort 2006 neben irgendeinem Hotel geschmückt auf der Wiese


----------



## MaxxTBone (18. Januar 2011)

puh, das war jetzt aber geraten. ich war ja noch nie in holzhau 

so, weiter gehts... hinweise folgen zu gegebener zeit!
http://wp1141608.wp161.webpack.hosteurope.de/www/wb/media/thomas/IMGP9160.JPG

das bauwerk steht im wald. 
gefragt ist: in der nähe welcher ortschaft oder alternativ der zweck des gebäudes


----------



## Erzi (18. Januar 2011)

Ist das nicht Erich's alter Schießstand, in Markersbach, wo sie die toten Hirsche auf Rollen vorbeigezogen haben ;-) ? 
Der sah doch auch so aus aber ich glaub den gibt es garnicht mehr, oder doch?


----------



## Wanderradler (18. Januar 2011)

Schaut aus, wie das beste Stück vom Manne

Ist aber keine Liebeshöhle für Biker oder?

Mal im Ernst, ist es eine Wohnung? oder ein "überdachter" Hochsitz für Jäger oder sogar eine Ministernwarte?


----------



## MaxxTBone (18. Januar 2011)

wow. das hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet... erzi hat recht. 
ich bin durch ein anderes hobby drauf gestoßen, vorher schon mehrmals dran vorbeigefahren und nie bemerkt...den gibts so tatsächlich noch. das foto ist vom letzten jahr. das mit den hirschen auf der rolle kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen ;-)
hier was zur geschichte dazu:
Unterhalb des Turmes befindet sich das alte Waldhotel.
Dieses Waldhotel war zu DDR-Zeitendas Jagdhaus von Erich Honecker.
Jener Turm war daher eine Bar mitten im Wald,in welcher die feinen Herrschaften nach der Jagd bei
Hochprozentige den Tag ausklingen liesen.
Der Wald war damals quasi Staatsjagdgebiet. Man erkennt an den noch bewohnten Gebäuden in der
näheren Umgebung den typischen Kasernen-Baustil der DDR.
Damals hat es hier von Stasi und anderen bewaffneten Organen nur so gewimmelt.
Selbst als Anwohner kam man nicht auch nur annähernd an dieses Areal heran.
Wenn Honecker, Mielke und Co. anwesend waren, herrschte in der Umgebung Ausnahmezustand. Nach der Wende wurde das Jagdhaus ein Hotel und somit konnte man sich mal ein Bild davon
machen, was hier damals los war. So schön und idyllisch das Hotel
auch liegt, wurde es nach kurzer Zeit wieder geschlossen und fängt
langsam an zu verfallen. Die Pilz-Bar steht allerdings noch.
Leider ist die stark verwitterte Treppe zerfallen, so dass man nicht mehr
hoch in den Turm kann.


----------



## Erzi (18. Januar 2011)

Hey super, ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass es den noch gibt. Außerdem ist es ewig her das ich mal da war, das war glaub ich kurz nach der Wende. 
Am Oberbecken fahr ich hin und wieder mal, aber da unten nicht. Das mit dem Hirsch auf Rollen hat man sich damals so erzählt. 
Der wurde dann nach dem Schuss mit einem Seil umgezogen damit es nach einem Treffer aussah... 
so die alten Geschichten die darüber erzählt wurden.
Na gut, dann hier mal von mir ein neues Bild auch sehr bekannt. 
Es ging, glaube ich, auch ein Rennen daran vorbei, 
ich hab die Strecke aber noch nicht im Wettkampf befahren,
daher bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Wanderradler (18. Januar 2011)

Kenne ich, dass ist doch der "wilde Mann" im Geyerischen Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erzi (18. Januar 2011)

Na genau, richtig, war ja auch nicht so schwer. 
Dann ist wohl der Wanderradler dran.


----------



## Wanderradler (18. Januar 2011)

So, dass nächste Bild dürfte auch ein leichtes sein für alle, die auch mal "schräg nach oben schauen".


----------



## vampire (18. Januar 2011)

... Blitzerkasten für die Forstarbeiter?


----------



## Wanderradler (18. Januar 2011)

> ... Blitzerkasten für die Forstarbeiter?


 
 Nee, da müsste ein Baum mit loch stehen, wo es rauß blitzt


----------



## vampire (19. Januar 2011)

... gibt es noch weitere Hinweise?


----------



## damista (19. Januar 2011)

ich hab´s: Haus der Babajaga im russischen Märchenwald ( vermutlich irgendwo hinter Sibirien, zählt das noch zum Erzgebirge?)


----------



## 44.0 (19. Januar 2011)

Also laut gimp - google - flickr und GPS Daten müßte die Hütte in Chemnitz, Hilbersdorfer Straße, Ecke Helmholtzstraße stehen...


----------



## Wanderradler (20. Januar 2011)

> Also laut gimp - google - flickr und GPS Daten müßte die Hütte in Chemnitz, Hilbersdorfer Straße, Ecke Helmholtzstraße stehen...


 
muss zugeben, bin erstaunt, dass sowas doch schnell gelöst ist das Rätsel, hatte gehofft, endlich mal was schwierigeres gefunden zu haben.

Also 44.0 ist als nächster an der Reihe.


----------



## racing_basti (20. Januar 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> muss zugeben, bin erstaunt, dass sowas doch schnell gelöst ist das Rätsel, hatte gehofft, endlich mal was schwierigeres gefunden zu haben.
> 
> Also 44.0 ist als nächster an der Reihe.



kannst du noch verraten was die hütte dort macht? auf chemnitz hätte ich jetzt nicht gerade getippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (20. Januar 2011)

wenn ich das richtig lese, steht zur...hafen...bar
das häuschen wird sich also einer für sein feierabendbierchen in den garten gesetzt haben. oder vielleicht auch nur für die kinder bei der hühnerleiter, die da rauf geht. man kann ja jetzt schwer die wahre dimension erahnen


----------



## Wanderradler (20. Januar 2011)

> kannst du noch verraten was die hütte dort macht? auf chemnitz hätte ich jetzt nicht gerade getippt


 
Steht zwar Hafenbar drauf, ist aber ein Baumhaus auf ein Privates Gardengrundstück. 

Da liegen noch glaube ich, eine Boje und ein Anker rum, ach ja, ein Fangnetz auch. 

Scheint eine seemän. Familie dort ihren Garden zu haben oder es sind Fans von der Seefahrt und des Seelebens.

Aber sehr schön anzusehen, dass Baumhaus. 




> oder vielleicht auch nur für die kinder bei der hühnerleiter


 
Kinder habe ich bisher dort nicht gesehen, aber bin ja wenig dort gewesen, aber ein Erwachsener würde kaum hinneinpassen.


----------



## 44.0 (20. Januar 2011)

Sollte einfach sein. 





---------------------------------------------------------------

Vom Erzgebirge habe ich im Übrigen gar nicht so viele Bilder - ist das zwingend? Oder gänge auch Sachsen allgemein?


----------



## vampire (20. Januar 2011)

... erinnert mich ein wenig an die Stadt der sieben Täler. Ist sie das?

Deine Frage ist m.E. sehr schnell zu beantworten: Lies Dir mal die Überschrift des Themas durch (... Bilderrätsel Erzgebirge). Alles klar?


----------



## 44.0 (20. Januar 2011)

vampire schrieb:


> ... erinnert mich ein wenig an die Stadt der sieben Täler. Ist sie das?


Nein. 
Tipp 1: Die Stadt und der zu sehende Berg haben den gleichen Namen.




vampire schrieb:


> Deine Frage ist m.E. sehr schnell zu beantworten: Lies Dir mal die Überschrift des Themas durch (... Bilderrätsel Erzgebirge). Alles klar?



War ja nur 'ne Frage - die Thüringer grenzen sich ja auch nicht auf den Thüringer Wald ein (ich bin damit mangels Fotomaterials quasi raus).


----------



## openstoker (20. Januar 2011)

vampire schrieb:


> Deine Frage ist m.E. sehr schnell zu beantworten: Lies Dir mal die Überschrift des Themas durch (... Bilderrätsel Erzgebirge). Alles klar?



Och, drüben im thüringer Thread haben wir uns nicht so - da wird auch schon mal Bayern eingemeindet, wenn es einem guten Bild dient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 44.0 (20. Januar 2011)

openstoker schrieb:


> Och, drüben im thüringer Thread haben wir uns nicht so - da wird auch schon mal Bayern eingemeindet, wenn es einem guten Bild dient


Du meinst, ggf. könnte ich auch ein Bild aus den Kmehlener Bergen einstellen? Aber da werden die Erzgebirger sich bei dem "Mittelgebirge" wohl nicht mehr einkriegen...(wobei es sich dort wirklich ganz nett biken lässt!)


----------



## openstoker (20. Januar 2011)

44.0 schrieb:


> Du meinst, ggf. könnte ich auch ein Bild aus den Kmehlener Bergen einstellen? Aber da werden die Erzgebirger sich bei dem "Mittelgebirge" wohl nicht mehr einkriegen...(wobei es sich dort wirklich ganz nett biken lässt!)



Nun ja, in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass hier schonmal ein Bild vorkam, auf dem zum Großteil Tschechien zu sehen war...
Vielleicht liesse sich noch das Elbsandsteingebirge als Wurmforts...aeh, Appendix des Erzgebirges definieren.


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. Januar 2011)

@ racing basti
Der Fred scheint ja zu einem richtigen Exportschlager zu mutieren... Hätt ich wohl mal besser ein Patent drauf angemeldet 
Schöne Bilder übrigens...


----------



## paulewau (21. Januar 2011)

moin,

kann ich bei euch mitmachen?
hätte auch ein paar bilder.


----------



## MaxxTBone (21. Januar 2011)

wir sind keine geschlossene gesellschaft ;-)


----------



## paulewau (21. Januar 2011)

na gut.
wenn ich heute abend zu hause bin, lade ich mal ein knobel bild hoch.
bis dann ...


----------



## racing_basti (21. Januar 2011)

paulewau schrieb:


> na gut.
> wenn ich heute abend zu hause bin, lade ich mal ein knobel bild hoch.
> bis dann ...



ist eigentlich das letzte bild schon aufgelöst? falls nicht solltest du das rätsel erstmal lösen, dann kannst du auch das nächste bild beisteuern


----------



## 44.0 (21. Januar 2011)

Um auf das aktuelle Bild zurückzukommen...



44.0 schrieb:


>



Tipp 2: An dem Berg links (hinter der gleichnamigen Stadt) wurden schon (Gesamt)Deutsche Meisterschaften im Abfahrtslauf durchgeführt.


----------



## racing_basti (21. Januar 2011)

Ich würde ja auch Geising und den Geisingberg tippen. Aber sieht das dort wirklich so aus? Ist schon wieder zu lange her als ich das letzte Mal dort war.


----------



## 44.0 (21. Januar 2011)

Naja, 2007 sah das zumindest noch so aus.

Also Berg und Stadt Geising ist richtig. 

(Die deutschen Ski Meisterschaften in der Abfahrt fanden dort 1937 auf der Sachsenabfahrt statt)

Im Herbst 2007 war ich dort anlässlich meiner dritten Hohen Tour unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (21. Januar 2011)

Und dort haben wir zu Mad East das Tandem im Schlamm hoch gewuchtet. Ich habs halt immer nur von einer anderen Perspektive gesehen 

Ich such mal das nächste Bild, so langsam muss ich schon ganz tief im Fotoordner suchen.


----------



## racing_basti (21. Januar 2011)

Wie heißt dieser Turm und wo steht er?


----------



## erkan1984 (21. Januar 2011)

Das ist der König-Albert-Turm, auch Spiegelwaldturm genannt. Steht in Beierfeld und bietet bei guter Sicht ein klasse Erzgebirgs-Panorama.
Man kann sogar die 4-Hübel-Tour mit dem Finger nachfahren...


----------



## racing_basti (21. Januar 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Das ist der König-Albert-Turm, auch Spiegelwaldturm genannt. Steht in Beierfeld und bietet bei guter Sicht ein klasse Erzgebirgs-Panorama.
> Man kann sogar die 4-Hübel-Tour mit dem Finger nachfahren...





und auch dort gilt: der turm steht direkt neben einer ehemaligen wettkampfstrecke


----------



## erkan1984 (21. Januar 2011)

und man kann da oben heiraten....

ich suche mal ein neues Bild...
uffff

gefunden.


allzu schwer dürfte es nicht sein.


----------



## Wanderradler (21. Januar 2011)

Cool, ist da das Oberbecken zu sehen? Schaut so aus.

vom Bärenstein fotografiert?


----------



## erkan1984 (21. Januar 2011)

ja, das ist das Oberbecken, aber noch nicht ganz richtig.!


----------



## Wanderradler (21. Januar 2011)

Ok, dann eben vom "Feuerturm (nähe Talsperre Cranzahl) fotografiert, laut Google Earth nennt sich dieser Punkt so.


----------



## vampire (21. Januar 2011)

... Du wartest auf "Markersbach" als Ortsbezeichnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy01 (21. Januar 2011)

oder vom scheibenberg aus?


----------



## Trail-King (21. Januar 2011)

Irgendwo auf der Hundsmarter nahe Fichtelberg?


----------



## erkan1984 (21. Januar 2011)

Trail-King schrieb:


> Irgendwo auf der Hundsmarter nahe Fichtelberg?



ich lass das mal gelten, ich war mit dem Rennrad unterwegs und das bild ist auf der Fichtelbergstrasse entstanden.
 You Are Next!


----------



## Trail-King (21. Januar 2011)

Dieser kleine tschechische Ort Nahe der deutschen Staatsgrenze zählt wahrscheinlich nur noch 10 Einwohner von ehemals 1600. Ausserdem befindet sich dort ein kleines Gasthaus. In der Nähe verläuft auch wieder eine Wettkampfstrecke.


----------



## andy01 (21. Januar 2011)

ist das net jeleni in cz


----------



## Trail-King (21. Januar 2011)

Schade, für Einheimische zu einfach zu erkennen. Du darfst jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy01 (21. Januar 2011)

ok wer kennt das hier?


----------



## paulewau (22. Januar 2011)

sieht klasse aus!
aber keine Ahnung ...


----------



## Erzi (22. Januar 2011)

Ja, wirklich ein schönes Felsgestein. 
Aber solche Formationen bringe ich eher
mit Oybin (vor der Felsengasse) in Verbindung.
Gibt es hier, außer den Greifensteinen, noch sowas?


----------



## andy01 (22. Januar 2011)

ja das gib´s auch im erzgebirge.....
kleiner tip der fels hat was "tierisches"


----------



## paulewau (22. Januar 2011)

hier auch mal ein kobelbild ...







vieleicht erkennt sich ja der eine oder andere


----------



## racing_basti (22. Januar 2011)

paulewau schrieb:


> hier auch mal ein kobelbild ...
> 
> vieleicht erkennt sich ja der eine oder andere



ich glaub du solltest vorher das andere rätselbild lösen, dann darfst du auch nach dem ort fragen


----------



## vampire (22. Januar 2011)

@ paulewau

Auch, wenn Du (noch) nicht dran bist: Das Bild ist in der Nähe von Reitzenhain/Kühnheide aufgenommen. Bei dem Moor-Lehrpfad (ich glaube, das ist die Stengelheide?) Gehörte ebenfalls zu meiner Hausrunde...


----------



## paulewau (23. Januar 2011)

ja, das ist richtig vampire.
ist im hochmoor von kühnheide.
von dem türmchen hat man einen schönen rundblick über das moor.

aber das bild von andy01 ist noch nicht gelöst.
hat noch jemand einen tipp??


----------



## Wanderradler (23. Januar 2011)

> kleiner tip der fels hat was "tierisches"


 
liegt der Fels im Vogtland?, im mittleren Erzgebirge oder in der sächs. Schweiz?


----------



## andy01 (23. Januar 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> liegt der Fels im Vogtland?, im mittleren Erzgebirge oder in der sächs. Schweiz?



es liegt im erzgebirge und es hat was von einem fisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy01 (23. Januar 2011)

ist wohl ein bisschen zu schwer...
noch ein tipp, in der nähe ist eine trinkwassertalsperre und in der angrenzenden stadt findet ein bekannter marathon statt...


----------



## BlueriderX (23. Januar 2011)

...ich denk mal Talsperre Eibenstock,Felsformation Auersberg


----------



## andy01 (23. Januar 2011)

talsperre ist richtig, auersberg aber net bist aber nah dran


----------



## Wanderradler (24. Januar 2011)

Talsperre Carlsfeld? Wo es auch ein 3-Talsperren-Marathon gibt? (natürlich mit MTBs)


----------



## vampire (24. Januar 2011)

@ Wanderradler:

War wohl schon ein bisschen spät gestern abend? Bzw. etwas früh heute früh...  Lies Dir mal den Eintrag über Deinen durch. Das Talsperrenrätsel ist schon gelöst, dass der Felsformation noch nicht 

Bei der Felsformation muss ich auch passen...


----------



## droessirider (24. Januar 2011)

finder der Felsen sieht eher nach nem Frosch aus oder sehe ich das falsch ? trotzdem keine Ahnung ist das evt. der Froschstein  wo der ist null Ahnung


----------



## andy01 (24. Januar 2011)

na gut, werde mal auflösen, dort war wohl noch keiner von euch...

der felsen heißt walfischkopf und ist zwischen eibenstock und schönheide. schade, dass keiner darauf gekommen ist.


----------



## andy01 (24. Januar 2011)

so habe noch eins, wer kennt dieses haus?


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. Januar 2011)

@andi
Was ist denn dass für ne Karte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (25. Januar 2011)

> Bzw. etwas früh heute früh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ging davon aus, dass es noch nicht gelöst wurden ist, siehe hier:



> talsperre ist richtig


 habe gedacht, der Name der Talsperre sollte noch dazu gesucht werden.

@Physioterrorrist



> Was ist denn dass für ne Karte?


 
Schaut aus wie eine vor Ort abfotografierte Wanderkarte, die oft auf Holztafeln für die Wanderer bestimmt ist.

@Andy01



> so habe noch eins, wer kennt dieses haus?


 
Was ist den so besonders an diesem Haus?


----------



## erkan1984 (25. Januar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> @andi
> Was ist denn dass für ne Karte?



das ist die Streckenkarte vom 3-Talsperren-Marathon in Eibenstock....


----------



## andy01 (25. Januar 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> @Andy01
> 
> Was ist den so besonders an diesem Haus?



da geht eine bekannte erzgebirgische strecke vor bei!




erkan1984 schrieb:


> das ist die Streckenkarte vom 3-Talsperren-Marathon in Eibenstock....



stimmt, ist einfacher als abfotografieren


----------



## MaxxTBone (26. Januar 2011)

da tippe ich mal auf eins der häuslein am wettiner berg in seiffen, so ungefähr auf der hälfte der strecke


----------



## andy01 (26. Januar 2011)

nee ist falsch, ist auf dem erzgebirgskamm, wo auch ein mtb-rennen vorbei führt.


----------



## racing_basti (26. Januar 2011)

zum Kamm-Bike-Cross gehts da vor, oder?
aber wie das haus heißt hab ich keine ahnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy01 (26. Januar 2011)

der kamm-bike-cross ist richtig, noch ein tipp es ist eine gaststätte.


----------



## racing_basti (26. Januar 2011)

und die gaststätte steht kurz bevor es in den langen monopfad links reingeht. aber wie heißt die bloß?


----------



## MaxxTBone (26. Januar 2011)

sauschwemme heißt das dort


----------



## racing_basti (26. Januar 2011)

ist die sauschwemme nicht an der auersbergauffahrt? oder gibts da auch mehrere rund um johannstadt?


----------



## MaxxTBone (26. Januar 2011)

ja ne hast recht hab meinen fehler grad eben selbst bemerkt


----------



## MaxxTBone (26. Januar 2011)

dreckpfütze?


----------



## kreuziger (26. Januar 2011)

gasthof stiehler?


----------



## racing_basti (26. Januar 2011)

Ich tippe auf Gaststätte Henneberg


----------



## XCosser (26. Januar 2011)

@andy01 was ist das für ne karte?kom auch aus der gegend und such so ne karte!


----------



## erkan1984 (26. Januar 2011)

XCosser schrieb:


> @andy01 was ist das für ne karte?kom auch aus der gegend und such so ne karte!



schau mal auf der letzten seite Post #213 an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy01 (26. Januar 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Gaststätte Henneberg




richtig ist henneberg, du bist dran


----------



## andy01 (26. Januar 2011)

XCosser schrieb:


> @andy01 was ist das für ne karte?kom auch aus der gegend und such so ne karte!



habe die karte von der website genommen....
http://www.drei-talsperren-marathon.de/marathon-eibenstock-strecke100km.php


----------



## racing_basti (26. Januar 2011)

dann geht es hiermit weiter:


----------



## andy01 (26. Januar 2011)

blauenthaler wasserfalle!


----------



## racing_basti (26. Januar 2011)

andy01 schrieb:


> blauenthaler wasserfalle!





dann bist du schon wieder dran


----------



## vampire (26. Januar 2011)

Wo liegen denn die Blauenthaler Wasserfälle? Noch nie was davon gehört, sieht aber recht hübsch aus...


----------



## racing_basti (26. Januar 2011)

die sind in blauenthal (kurz vor eibenstock) auf der anderen talseite von der stelzenfichte 

der wasserfall war bei der fichte das markante gewässer


----------



## andy01 (26. Januar 2011)

ok habe noch eins


----------



## racing_basti (26. Januar 2011)

die fuchsbrunnenbrücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy01 (26. Januar 2011)

richtig


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Januar 2011)

Kleine Information am Rande

Wir haben bei uns in Thüringen eingeführt, das bei der Antwort gleich ein link mit näheren Erläuterungen zum gesuchten Objekt gepostet wird, da es immer einige Leute gibt, die das gesuchte Objekt nicht kennen. Ich weiß, wir leben im Gockel-Zeitalter, aber auf einen link ist einfach schneller gedrückt...


----------



## racing_basti (26. Januar 2011)

So langsam gehen mir die Bilder aus. Wird Zeit, dass wieder ein paar Touren ins Erzgebirge auf dem Tagesplan stehen 

Aber eins hab ich erstmal noch:


----------



## andy01 (26. Januar 2011)

ok, schwarze piste vom fichtelberg richtung keilberg!

mir gehen auch langsam die bilder aus......


----------



## racing_basti (26. Januar 2011)

da weißt du ja mehr als ich, k.a. ob dort ne schwarze piste ist. als ich das foto gemacht hab war nämlich keine dort 
aber der blick zum keilberg ist richtig


----------



## andy01 (26. Januar 2011)

zumindestens habe ich es gedacht.

ein bild zur passender jahreszeit,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (26. Januar 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> die sind in blauenthal (kurz vor eibenstock) auf der anderen talseite von der stelzenfichte
> 
> der wasserfall war bei der fichte das markante gewässer



fährt man da beim 3-Tsp-Marathon vorbei?


----------



## racing_basti (26. Januar 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> fährt man da beim 3-Tsp-Marathon vorbei?



ja, kurz nach dem wasserfall kommt der steile stich, dann gehts an ein paar kleingärten vorbei und über eine wiese wieder in den wald.


----------



## XCosser (27. Januar 2011)

na wer kennts?


----------



## damista (27. Januar 2011)

Erst das schneebild erraten, dann bist du dran.

Das Schneebild ist nicht durch aller größte Zufälle bei Adorf?
Irgendwie gibt´s viele Landstriche, die so aussehen. Oder ich hab das markante noch nicht erkannt. Btw: die Loipe sieht ordentlich gespurt aus - wir da tatsächlich Aufwand betrieben?


----------



## XCosser (27. Januar 2011)

könnte die kammloipe sen bei hundshübel


----------



## andy01 (27. Januar 2011)

also kammloipe hundshübel ist nicht richtig, die geht ja auch woanders lang. 
der ort links war hier schon mal genannt!


----------



## Fridosw (29. Januar 2011)

andy01 schrieb:


> ok habe noch eins


 
hi andy01

die Fuchsbrunnenbrücke ist doch auf der alten Bahnstrecke von Zwönitz nach Scheibenberg.
Ist die Bahnstrecke soweit mit dem Bike befahrbar ? 
Sorry für OT


----------



## racing_basti (29. Januar 2011)

Fridosw schrieb:


> hi andy01
> 
> die Fuchsbrunnenbrücke ist doch auf der alten Bahnstrecke von Zwönitz nach Scheibenberg.
> Ist die Bahnstrecke soweit mit dem Bike befahrbar ?
> Sorry für OT



von zwönitz bis oberpfanenstiel ist es ein z.t. richtig spaßiger monopfad


----------



## much175 (31. Januar 2011)

also das Winterbild ist echt verzwickt.

Gibt es vielleicht nicht noch ein paar Tipps? ;-)


----------



## andy01 (31. Januar 2011)

der ort liegt auf tschechischer seite des erzgebirgskamm, und hat etwa 16 einwohner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 44.0 (31. Januar 2011)

Nochmal Jeleni?


----------



## andy01 (31. Januar 2011)

ja jeleni im winter,
44.0 du bist dran


----------



## 44.0 (31. Januar 2011)

Na mal sehen, ob jemand den Berg kennt:





Liegt auf tschechischer Seite und ist ein markanter Eckpunkt des Erzgebirges.
Man beachte das Bauwerk am Fuß des Berges.


----------



## Wanderradler (1. Februar 2011)

Das "Bauwerk" schaut aus wie ein normaler Bauernhof oder ist das was besonderes? 

Ok, gebe ein Tip ab, ich sage es liegt im Zittauer Gebirge (z.B. wo der "Hochwald" ist) oder mehr in Vogtländischer Gegend?


----------



## MaxxTBone (1. Februar 2011)

er meint sicher das gebilde über dem dach des bauernhofs


----------



## vampire (1. Februar 2011)

@ Wanderradler

Der Post vor Deinem: "... und ist ein markanter Eckpunkt des Erzgebirges."
Dein nachfolgender Post: "... Ok, gebe ein Tip ab, ich sage es liegt im Zittauer Gebirge (z.B. wo der "Hochwald" ist)" 
Was stimmt da nicht?

Zum Bild habe ich leider keine Idee.


----------



## Physioterrorist (1. Februar 2011)

Also ich meine dahinten eine Landebahn zu erkennen, vielleicht hilft das... 
Ne Autobahn wirds ja nicht sein, endet ja auch im nirgendwo...


----------



## mw.dd (1. Februar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Also ich meine dahinten eine Landebahn zu erkennen, vielleicht hilft das...
> Ne Autobahn wirds ja nicht sein, endet ja auch im nirgendwo...



Eine Staumauer... Talsperre... <gelöscht>?


----------



## mw.dd (1. Februar 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Eine Staumauer... Talsperre... <gelöscht>?



Alles falsch; das ist die Autobahn nach Prag, auf dem Bild noch im Bau (man sieht noch die Baustellenlaster). Der Berg heißt "Spicak" oder auch Sattelberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 44.0 (1. Februar 2011)

Na klar, der ÂpiÄÃ¡k/SchÃ¶nwalder Spitzberg/Sattelberg. Die Autobahn ist die D8/A17 Dresden-Prag.
Der Berg wird hÃ¤ufig als der Ã¶stlichste Berg im Erzgebirge genannt - interessanterweise befindet sich an dem Berg der westlichste Klettergipfel des Elbsandsteingebirges.


----------



## Wanderradler (2. Februar 2011)

@vampire



> Dein nachfolgender Post: "... Ok, gebe ein Tip ab, ich sage es liegt im Zittauer Gebirge (z.B. wo der "Hochwald" ist)"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich dir sagen, habe gedacht, Tschechiche Seite, ich probiere mal Zittauer Gebirge aus, ist zwar im 3-Länder-Eck (Pl-CZ-DL), aber scheint noch "restliches" Erzgebirge zu sein.

Aber OK, wenn die anderen schreiben, es geht um eine prager Autobahn, scheint das Rätsel ja gelöst zu sein.

Also ich habe keine Ahnung, was das für ein Berg ist.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Februar 2011)

44.0 schrieb:


> Na klar, der ÂpiÄÃ¡k/SchÃ¶nwalder Spitzberg/Sattelberg. Die Autobahn ist die D8/A17 Dresden-Prag.
> Der Berg wird hÃ¤ufig als der Ã¶stlichste Berg im Erzgebirge genannt - interessanterweise befindet sich an dem Berg der westlichste Klettergipfel des Elbsandsteingebirges.



Ich habe es zwar erraten und wÃ¤re dran, aber 44.0 darf trotzdem nochmal - ich finde auf die Schnelle kein passendes Bild, schon gar keins ohne Geotags


----------



## 44.0 (2. Februar 2011)

@Wanderradler, noch bissel müde so früh?

Rätselbild habe ich momentan auch keines zur Hand. Ich schlage deshalb vor, XCossers (oder XCrossers?) abzuarbeiten.

Ich habe keine Ahnung wo der der Holzkopf steht...



XCosser schrieb:


> na wer kennts?


----------



## Wanderradler (2. Februar 2011)

> @Wanderradler, noch bissel müde so früh?


 
eigentlich bin ich da immer schon ausgeschlafen *kein Scherz*

Das Bild, 

schaut aus wie ein sog. "Derwisch",

einfach mal googln und unter Bilder anschauen, was das ist.

Aber sonst, kenne diesen Baum nicht.


----------



## 44.0 (4. Februar 2011)

3 Tage sind zwar noch nicht ganz rum - scheinbar hat aber keiner 'ne Idee, Tipps gibt es auch nicht...
Was meint ihr, soll ich mal 'nen "Schiedsrichterball" werfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 44.0 (5. Februar 2011)

Ich machs einfach mal:





Damit bestätige ich eine von mir im Vorfeld getätigte Aussage und spiele den Locals den Ball zu. Ihr werdet euch schon einig wo das ist. (Ich bin bis Sonntag abend offline)

Hautsache der Thread schläft nicht ein! (Wobei ich den gern auf Sachsen allgemein ausdehnen würde )

Schönes Wochenende, 
Th.


----------



## andy01 (5. Februar 2011)

Kann Eibenstock sein mit der Bobbahn?


----------



## kreuziger (5. Februar 2011)

mist, da bin ich  jetzt ein  bisschen  zu  spät.
eindeutig  eibestock  von der  sommerrodelbahn.


----------



## andy01 (5. Februar 2011)

So hab noch eins, wo sind wir hier?


----------



## mw.dd (5. Februar 2011)

Auersberg?


----------



## andy01 (5. Februar 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Auersberg?



nee der isses net


----------



## Wanderradler (5. Februar 2011)

Schaut aus wie der Bärenstein...von Talsperre Cranzahl gemacht?


----------



## andy01 (5. Februar 2011)

Stimmt ist der Bärenstein mit der Talsperre Cranzahl.


----------



## much175 (5. Februar 2011)

und Wanderradler ist dran!


----------



## Wanderradler (6. Februar 2011)

> und Wanderradler ist dran!


 
 nee, echt jetzt? Das ich mal was richtig rate, was für ein erlebnis.

Muss erstmal ein Rätselbild raussuchen...*stöbere im Bilderarchiv rum*

Der Weg führt zu einem bekannten Platz, so als kleiner Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (6. Februar 2011)

sieht aus wie ein weg auf den fichtelberg?


----------



## Wanderradler (6. Februar 2011)

Ich sage es mal so, in der Nähe befindet sich noch ein "Bekannter".


----------



## andy01 (6. Februar 2011)

etwa die südauffahrt zum auersberg?


----------



## Wanderradler (7. Februar 2011)

> etwa die südauffahrt zum auersberg?


 
nein, dass nicht. Kein Auersberg oder nähere Umgebung.


----------



## BlueriderX (8. Februar 2011)

..scheint eher der Keilberg zu sein..


----------



## Wanderradler (9. Februar 2011)

@MaxxTBone und @BlueriderX

ihr seit nahe dran, wie schon gesagt, es gibt dort noch einen "Bekannten".


----------



## Wanderradler (10. Februar 2011)

So Leute, 

jetzt löse ich auf,

Es ist ein kleiner Pfand, geht direkt hinnauf zum *kleinen* Fichtelberg*.*
Von dort geht es dann ganz normal weiter bis zur Fichtelbergstraße.

MaxxTBone war mit der Lösung des Rästels am nahestens und darf weitermachen.


----------



## MaxxTBone (10. Februar 2011)

der kleine fichtelberg ist rechts der, richtig? und der pfad geht nach dieser baude, die vor einiger zeit abgebrannt ist, los, richtig?


----------



## MaxxTBone (10. Februar 2011)

wie heißt dieser verlassene ort, wann wurde er ausgesiedelt und von den ganz eifrigen hätte ich gern ein foto, wie es dort damals ausgesehen hat.
um es euch etwas zu erleichtern, der gesuchte ort liegt nach ausmessen auf google maps ca. 2.333 m luftlinie vom grenzübergang entfernt, das erste foto zeigt den rückweg, das kreuz hat, finde ich, eine gute symbolik. achtet auch auf die bildernamen, vielleicht hilft euch das weiter.
http://wp1141608.wp161.webpack.hosteurope.de/www/wb/media/thomas/K.JPG
http://wp1141608.wp161.webpack.hosteurope.de/www/wb/media/thomas/Koe.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy01 (10. Februar 2011)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> wie heißt dieser verlassene ort, wann wurde er ausgesiedelt und von den ganz eifrigen hätte ich gern ein foto, wie es dort damals ausgesehen hat.
> um es euch etwas zu erleichtern, der gesuchte ort liegt nach ausmessen auf google maps ca. 2.333 m luftlinie vom grenzübergang entfernt, das erste foto zeigt den rückweg, das kreuz hat, finde ich, eine gute symbolik. achtet auch auf die bildernamen, vielleicht hilft euch das weiter.
> http://wp1141608.wp161.webpack.hosteurope.de/www/wb/media/thomas/K.JPG
> http://wp1141608.wp161.webpack.hosteurope.de/www/wb/media/thomas/Koe.JPG




ist das nicht der weg von "háj nach loucna pod klinovcem" denke das es er ist...


----------



## MaxxTBone (10. Februar 2011)

nicht schlecht, kollege! du bist nah dran aber der weg, den du meinst, der führt lediglich an einem friedhof und windrad vorbei, aber nicht an der verlassenen ortschaft, die ich meine.


----------



## 44.0 (10. Februar 2011)

andy01 schrieb:


> ist das nicht der weg von "háj nach loucna pod klinovcem" denke das es er ist...



Fast, kleines Stück in die andere Richtung:
Koenigsmuehle
Altes Bild
Alte Karte


----------



## MaxxTBone (10. Februar 2011)

44.0 hat die aufgabe perfekt gelöst!
warst du schon mal da oder woher weißt du das? das liegt ja so abseits, dass man da nicht mal eben dran vorbeikommt, ich hab 2 anläufe gebraucht, um hinzukommen.


----------



## Wanderradler (10. Februar 2011)

> der kleine fichtelberg ist rechts der, richtig? und der pfad geht nach dieser baude, die vor einiger zeit abgebrannt ist, los, richtig?


 
Nein, es ging so los bei mir: Ich kahm vom Fichtelberg, die Straße selber hinnunter, aber anstatt die Straße zu folgen, bin ich weiter geradeaus zum kleinen Fichtelberg raufgeradelt, drüber hinweg und da ging es wieder herrunter (der fotografierte Weg geht direkt auf den kleinen Fichtelberg hoch) bis ich wieder die Straße antraf, dass ist dieser Wanderweg.


----------



## 44.0 (10. Februar 2011)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> warst du schon mal da oder woher weißt du das?



Nein. Dein Bild(hintergrund) und die Tipps reichten für google. 
andy01 lag ja auch schon richtig, und für alte böhmische Siedlungen habe ich eh' ein Faible (wenn auch mehr im Bereich Sächsisch-Böhmischer Schweiz).

Weiter mit Heimatkunde,

Eine Einmaligkeit in Europa:


"]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (10. Februar 2011)

heimspiel: der schneckenstein, einziger topasfelsen in europa.
wäre übrigens auch mein nächstes ratebild geworden...


----------



## 44.0 (10. Februar 2011)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> heimspiel...



Hatte ich bei "Team Vogtland" auch erwartet. 

Schneckenstein stimmt natürlich. Das dürfte wohl somit das kürzeste aktuelle Rätselbild gewesen sein - 3 Minuten gilt es demnächst zu knacken...


----------



## MaxxTBone (11. Februar 2011)

das ist vorerst mein letztes foto, was ich beisteuern kann...
http://wp1141608.wp161.webpack.hosteurope.de/www/wb/media/thomas/IMGP1186.JPG


----------



## 44.0 (12. Februar 2011)

So Leute, hiermit verabschiede ich mich.
Heute wurde mir tagsüber mein geliebtes 




*Ghost HTX 7500* zu Hause aus dem verschlossenen, nicht einsehbaren Kellerabteil in Dresden Trachau geklaut. Ganz gezielt, da die im Kellervorraum stehenden, nicht angeschlossenen (teilweise gar nicht so schlechten) Räder ignoriert wurden. Weiterhin blieben alle weiteren im Keller befindlichen (mehr oder weniger wertvollen) Sachen wie Schnaps/Bier/Wein, Stadtrad, Radteile, zwischengelagerter Computer, Werkzeug usw. unberührt.
Das MUSS ganz gezielt ausgecheckt worden sein - keine Ahnung wo die Schnittstelle ist, als Erstes werde/habe ich (obwohl es jetzt zu spät ist) alle aktuellen Links, bikemap-Routen usw. gekillt, welche irgendeinen Adresshinweis geben könnten. Als Nächstes werde ich so nach und nach meine Internetkennung eliminieren....
44.0 stirbt.
Möglicherweise wende ich mich mal wieder meiner eigentlichen sportlichen Herkunft (der Bergsteigerei) zu.
Viel Spaß noch, und ich werde euch anonym verfolgen.

PS: Das aktuelle Rätsel ist die Zitronenpresse auf dem Landwüster Wirtsberg


----------



## thomaask (12. Februar 2011)

das scheint zur zeit überhand zu nehmen da in dresden, mit dem radklau

guck mal bei cielab.org. da gibt es viele die ihre räder auf ähnl. art und weise verloren haben


----------



## franzam (13. Februar 2011)

MaaxTBones Bild dürfte der Wirtsberg bei Landwüst sein,oder?


----------



## MaxxTBone (13. Februar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> MaaxTBones Bild dürfte der Wirtsberg bei Landwüst sein,oder?



und damit bist du an der reihe!


----------



## franzam (14. Februar 2011)

Groß ist meine sächsich-vogtländische Bildersammlung ja nicht, aber ein vll. nicht zu leichtes hab ich doch:


----------



## mw.dd (14. Februar 2011)

Das ist in der Nähe von Lengefeld; ich bin da auf den Miriquidi-Touren schon lang...


----------



## franzam (14. Februar 2011)

Meinst Du Lengefeld nw von Pockau? Dann Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (14. Februar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Meinst Du Lengefeld nw von Pockau? Dann Nein



Mist


----------



## Himbeergeist (14. Februar 2011)

Dann müsste es Lengenfeld/ Vogtland sein, oder?


----------



## andy01 (14. Februar 2011)

oder ist das in der nähe von pöhla?


----------



## franzam (14. Februar 2011)

Himbeergeist schrieb:


> Dann müsste es Lengenfeld/ Vogtland sein, oder?



ich schätz mal so mind. 50km Luftlinie weg


----------



## MaxxTBone (1. März 2011)

auflösung bitte, sonst gehts hier nicht weiter.


----------



## franzam (3. März 2011)

Blick  auf den Ortsteil Buttergrund,  Schönlind

http://www.strassenkatalog.de/str/buttergrund-08258-markneukirchen-schoenlind.html

 Wer ein passendes Foto hat, soll weitermachen. Hab meine externe Festplatte mit den Fotos gecrasht


----------



## *Trailsurfer (7. März 2011)

Dann erlaube ich mir mal das Rätsel fortzusetzen. Gesucht wird ein Berg!

Rundumblick in der Nähe des Gipfels:







Volle Auflösung: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/7/2/5/4/_/original/pano.jpg

Die letzten Höhenmeter bei der Auffahrt:


----------



## cuberaser (7. März 2011)

Der Wieselstein ?


----------



## *Trailsurfer (7. März 2011)

cuberaser schrieb:


> Der Wieselstein ?



Richtig. Das ging ja fix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuberaser (7. März 2011)

Da werd ich mal
hoffe man kann was erkennen?

Gruss Steffen


----------



## Physioterrorist (7. März 2011)

Endlich geht's weiter, hatte schon gedacht der Thread ist eingeschlafen...


----------



## Erzi (8. März 2011)

Das sieht doch aus wie
Talsperre Saidenbach in Richtung Reifland, oder?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (8. März 2011)

Darf ich auch mitmachen? Ich hoffe mal ja hab aber z.Z. meine Festplatte mit Bildern nicht bei mir. WÃ¼rde mal sagen das ist die Talsperre FlÃ¡je bei ÄeskÃ½ JiÅetÃ­n!?


----------



## cuberaser (8. März 2011)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Darf ich auch mitmachen? Ich hoffe mal ja hab aber z.Z. meine Festplatte mit Bildern nicht bei mir. WÃ¼rde mal sagen das ist die Talsperre FlÃ¡je bei ÄeskÃ½ JiÅetÃ­n!?


 


richtig!!! du darft weiter machen!


----------



## miriquidi-biker (9. März 2011)

Ok, wie gesagt hab leider meine Festplatte nicht mit dabei habe aber noch ein Bild auf'm Handy gefunden. Könnte etwas schwierig sein deshalb noch ein Tipp, dieser trail hat direkt was mit dem vorhergehenden Bild zu tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigzet (9. März 2011)

ich würde sagen der grüne graben...


----------



## *Trailsurfer (9. März 2011)

Dann ist das wohl der Flaijegraben-Trail bzw. der Weg, der am Flaijsky plavebni Kanal entlangführt.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (9. März 2011)

Richtig, es ist der FlÃ¡jegraben - trail! Er beginnt ca. 600m unterhalb der Staumauer und fÃ¼hrt 3 km steil am Hang bis nach ÄeskÃ½ JiÅetÃ­. Ein sehr schÃ¶ner trail mit toller Aussicht aber auch ein paar Tragepassagen. NÃ¤chster


----------



## *Trailsurfer (10. März 2011)

Weiter geht es: wir befinden uns nun etwas weiter nördlich, mehr wird nicht verraten...


----------



## mw.dd (10. März 2011)

*Trailsurfer schrieb:


> Weiter geht es: wir befinden uns nun etwas weiter nördlich, mehr wird nicht verraten...



Wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde, weiß ich nicht - aber das Nicolai kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## franzam (10. März 2011)

Is des im Zschopautal, bzw. bei der Kriebsteintalsperre?


----------



## *Trailsurfer (11. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Is des im Zschopautal, bzw. bei der Kriebsteintalsperre?



Talsperre Kriebstein ist prinzipiell richtig. Im Bild zu sehen ist die weltberühmte Schmatzhöhe...


----------



## Glitscher (13. März 2011)

bilder nachschub bitte...wurde ja gelöst wenn ich das richtig sehe..


----------



## franzam (13. März 2011)

Mal guggn ob ich noch was finde. Aber wenn wer was interessantes hat, nur  her damit


----------



## damista (18. März 2011)

Gut, da wohl kein Nachschub gefunden worden ist, hier mal was neues. Denke es sollte einfach sein. es reicht der Standpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallesurf (18. März 2011)

He, sieht aus wie vom Viadukt in Falkenau


----------



## damista (19. März 2011)

lass ich gelten. hetzdorfer viadukt um genau  zu sein.


----------



## Wanderradler (21. März 2011)

Hier ist wohl auch nix mehr los...

Sonst würde ich gerne mal wieder ein Bild einbinden.


----------



## *Trailsurfer (21. März 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Hier ist wohl auch nix mehr los...
> 
> Sonst würde ich gerne mal wieder ein Bild einbinden.


 
Dann leg mal los...


----------



## much175 (22. März 2011)

wär blöd, wenn das hier einschläft ;-)


----------



## Wanderradler (22. März 2011)

Schööön, dann mache ich das nächste Bild hinnein, ist denke ich, sehr einfach zu erraten.

Von welcher Stelle aus, habe ich dieses Bild gemacht?


----------



## MaxxTBone (23. März 2011)

blick richtung augustusburg?


----------



## much175 (23. März 2011)

Laut guhgel wirde ich auf Witschdorf/Dittmannsdorf schätzen...
bin mir da aber nicht sicher


----------



## Wanderradler (24. März 2011)

> blick richtung augustusburg?


 
Ja, dass ist richtig.



> Witschdorf/Dittmannsdorf schätzen...


 
Nein, leider falsch.

Also, wer hat noch ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulewau (24. März 2011)

... könnte aus Richtung Eppendorf/Leubsdorf geknipst worden sein?!


----------



## Wanderradler (25. März 2011)

Soo, jetzt habe ich mal Zeit zum antworten.



> ... könnte aus Richtung Eppendorf/Leubsdorf geknipst worden sein?!


 
nein, dass auch nicht.

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass hier keiner auf die Lösung kommt, obwohl ich schon schwierigere Bilder reingestellt hatte, wurden die schneller gelöst.

Also ein kleiner Tipp:

in der Nähe befindet ich eine größere (bekannte) Stadt.
Und wenn ihr die Stadt kennt, ist es auch einfach diese Stelle ausfindig zu machen.


----------



## thomaask (25. März 2011)

ist es irgendwo zwischen zschopau, waldkirchen, börnichen und krumhermsdorf ?


----------



## Wanderradler (26. März 2011)

> ist es irgendwo zwischen zschopau, waldkirchen, börnichen und krumhermsdorf ?


 
Diese Orte befinden sich alle in der Nähe der Stelle, wo ich war. Nah dran.


----------



## paulewau (26. März 2011)

zschopau?????


----------



## Wanderradler (26. März 2011)

@ paulewau



> zschopau?????


 
verdammt nahe dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (26. März 2011)

is das ein blick auf Börnichen?


----------



## Wanderradler (26. März 2011)

> is das ein blick auf Börnichen?


 
nein, dass ist ein Blick zur Augustusburg.

Aber Zschopau...ihr seit sehr nahe dran.

Kleiner weiterer Tipp: Der Name dieser Stelle...ich sage es mal so, der bekannteste "Lebensraum" ist der Wald allgemein.


----------



## thomaask (26. März 2011)

pilzhübel oder wurzelweg ?


----------



## Wanderradler (26. März 2011)

Jaa endlich, die Lösung ist da.

@ thomaask

Genau, dieses Foto habe ich auf dem Pilzhübel gemacht, bei Zschopau.

Also du bist der nächste.


----------



## GlockeGT (26. März 2011)

Super Thread!!!! Ich rätsel dann jetz auch mal mit!


----------



## thomaask (26. März 2011)

ach herje

na gut, hier mal ein bild





wo ist das ?
was ist das ?
wie heißt es ?


----------



## MaxxTBone (26. März 2011)

thomaask schrieb:


> wo ist das ?
> was ist das ?
> wie heißt es ?



sieht aus wie ein denkmal für eine stillgelegte eisenbahnlinie oder für eine abgerissene brücke, wobei ja kein tal zu sehen ist, also eher doch ersteres.
aber die beiden anderen fragen kann ich leider nicht beantworten :-(


----------



## thomaask (26. März 2011)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ein denkmal für eine stillgelegte eisenbahnlinie



stimmt soweit
das denkmal hat aber einen namen


----------



## MaxxTBone (26. März 2011)

so sahs an der eselsbrücke in rabenstein früher mal aus:
http://www.rabenstein-sa.de/Sehenswertes/Rabensteiner_Viadukt/Bild1/Bild_2/Bild_3/eselsbruecke.jpg


----------



## paulewau (29. März 2011)

ist das jetzt die Lösung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (29. März 2011)

von meiner seite her ist das zumindest mein vorschlag. und wenns richtig ist, gebe ich ab, hab keine fotos mehr.


----------



## thomaask (29. März 2011)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> von meiner seite her ist das zumindest mein vorschlag. und wenns richtig ist, gebe ich ab, hab keine fotos mehr.



jo, denkmal eselsbrücke stimmt
diese Brücke soll an eine Brücke der Bahnlinie Limbach-Rabenstein erinnern
zu finden ist dieses denkmal auf der kreisigstraße, nähe stausee oberrabenstein.
normal steht auf der brücke noch ein esel, siehe bild






eine echte eselsbrücke also


----------



## Wanderradler (30. März 2011)

Also wen sich keiner weiter meldet, würde ich nochmal ein Bild hinneinstellen wollen.


----------



## paulewau (30. März 2011)

ja mach mal!


----------



## Wanderradler (30. März 2011)

So Leute,

von wo aus habe ich dieses Bild gemacht?


----------



## Floyd0707 (30. März 2011)

das ist geyer im hintergrund (der turm-oder)?


----------



## paulewau (30. März 2011)

das würde ich auch sagen, aber was ist im Vordergrung?


----------



## paulewau (30. März 2011)

könnte vom Pöhlberg aus sein?


----------



## Floyd0707 (30. März 2011)

kann das Zwönitz sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (30. März 2011)

wenn du vom pöhlberg aus schauen würdest, dann würdest du ja vom süden her schauen, ich denke ab, man schaut nord-westen richtung geyer


----------



## racing_basti (30. März 2011)

ich denke das wird vom spiegelwaldturm aus sein. foto vom turm gibts weiter vorn schonmal.


----------



## Wanderradler (30. März 2011)

Stimmt, racing_basti hat recht, dass Foto habe ich vom Spiegelwaldturm gemacht.

Also basti, du bist dran.


----------



## Radwegverneiner (30. März 2011)

Der Vollständigkeit halber - der Ort im Vordergrund ist Grünhain. 

Gruß von einem ehemaligen Grünhainer!


----------



## racing_basti (30. März 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Also basti, du bist dran.



Ich muss demnächst erstmal wieder Fotos machen 
Ich geb also ab. Wer das nächste Bild einstellt, der ist dran


----------



## paulewau (31. März 2011)

ich bin mal so frei.
Wo ist das?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=206657&stc=1&d=1301555389


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steeplejack (31. März 2011)

das dürfte der adlerstein bei lengefeld sein, oben mit dem triangulationspunkt...


----------



## paulewau (31. März 2011)

Richtig!
Jetzt bist du dran.


----------



## steeplejack (31. März 2011)

da ich mich nun seit jahren nur noch in thüringen durch den wald fahre, habe ich leider kein aktuelles bildmaterial. 
daher sollte ein anderer weitermachen.
trotzdem ist es beruhigen, das das gedächtnis noch einigermaßen funktioniert.
gruß aus WE nach ERZ


----------



## paulewau (31. März 2011)

wieso kennst du dich dann so gut im erz aus?

ich hab noch was ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=206673&stc=1&d=1301577633

wieso kennst du dich dann so gut im erz aus?


----------



## slacker666 (31. März 2011)

paulewau schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=206673&stc=1&d=1301577633



teufelsstein bei krumhermersdorf? falls richtig, ich hab leider keine fotos...bitte weiter machen ;-)


----------



## paulewau (1. April 2011)

Teufelskanzel - lasse ich gelten! 
!!! SUPER !!!
... dort gibt es schöne Trails ...


----------



## steeplejack (1. April 2011)

paulewau schrieb:


> wieso kennst du dich dann so gut im erz aus?
> 
> ich hab noch was ...
> 
> ...



da ich in zschopau gewohnt habe und viele jahre auf zwei rädern durch die gegend gefahren bin.


----------



## paulewau (1. April 2011)

eins hab ich noch ...
eins hab ich noch ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=206712&stc=1&d=1301646948


----------



## Wanderradler (1. April 2011)

Schaut aus wie ein Grenzstein zwischen Deutschland und Tschechen? oder Polen? oder...oder...oder...


----------



## MaxxTBone (2. April 2011)

Das ist kein Grenzstein!  Das ist ne Postmeilensäule.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vampire (2. April 2011)

... meines Erachtens die "Jagdtrophäen"-Säule an der B174 nach Marienberg Richtung Reitzenhain von vor langer Zeit...


----------



## paulewau (3. April 2011)

vampire, das ist Richtig!
Ist ja auch deine Gegend.
Super!


----------



## MaxxTBone (3. April 2011)

bitte aufklärung, warum jagdtrophäensäule?


----------



## vampire (3. April 2011)

@ MaxxTBone

Ein paar Herrschaften (weiß leider nicht mehr , welche) mussten Ihre Jagderfolge in Stein meißeln lassen, um der Nachwelt zeigen zu können, wie toll die damals waren 

@ Paulewau

Korrekt. Auch wenn ich an dieser Stele schon lange nicht mehr da vorbei gekommen bin... Schönen Gruß an die Miriquidi-Riders!

@ an alle

Leider keine interessanten Bilder aus dem Erzgeb. mehr vorhanden. Wer noch welche hat: Bitte hier rein!


----------



## Himbeergeist (3. April 2011)

Dann hab ich hier erstmal was "Einfaches" aus der Heimat:


----------



## paulewau (4. April 2011)

ein kleiner Tipp wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Himbeergeist (4. April 2011)

Okay. So sieht's von der anderen (dem Ort zugewandten) Seite aus:





Ist gar nicht weit von der Postmeilensäule entfernt...


----------



## vampire (4. April 2011)

... ist das der Hirtstein (bei Satzung)?


----------



## Himbeergeist (4. April 2011)

Genau der ist es! Mein geliebter Hirtstein (mit ortstypischer Witterung)...

Kommst Du auch aus der Ecke, vampire?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vampire (4. April 2011)

Super! Leider weiterhin keine schönen Bilder aus dem Erzgebirge - deshalb: Wer hat, kann gerne ein nettes Pic hier reinstellen.

@ Himbeergeist
Yepp, bin nun allerdings schon ein paar Jahre in Preußenland und habe damit kaum noch die Möglichkeit, die "erzgebirgische Landschaft" länger als ein paar Tage zu genießen  Meine Wurzeln liegen übrigens in Gro-rü-wa, wenn Dir das was sagt


----------



## Himbeergeist (4. April 2011)

Na klar! Kenn ich doch (hab da mal ne Weile gearbeitet und noch'n paar Freunde da).


----------



## Wanderradler (5. April 2011)

Soo ein Mist, habe ich tatsächlich das Bild nicht (wider)erkannt?

Hirtstein ist sehr schön, war aber nur einmal dort mit´n Bike.

Naja, was geschehen ist, ist geschehen.

Also wer hat lust fürs nächste Bild?

Wer will oder darf ich mal ran?


----------



## paulewau (5. April 2011)

ich habe es auch nicht erkannt!
SCHÄM
war auch schon oft da


----------



## paulewau (5. April 2011)

ich hab noch was ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=206956&stc=1&d=1301979013

viel spass beim raten!


----------



## Floyd0707 (5. April 2011)

das müssten dort unten die B174 bei Zschopau sein. fotografiert vom Golfclub aus. oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steeplejack (5. April 2011)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> das müssten dort unten die B174 bei Zschopau sein. fotografiert vom Golfclub aus. oder?



Spielt man neuerdings auf der BODEMERKANZEL Golf? Was ist denn in ERZ los?


----------



## Floyd0707 (5. April 2011)

oberhalb von der BODEMERKANZEList ein golfclub.....nicht platz


----------



## paulewau (6. April 2011)

Bodemerkanzel mit Blick auf die B174 - ist richtig.
Der Golfclub nebst Golfplatz ist auch in der Nähe, Richtung Schlösschen.


----------



## paulewau (6. April 2011)

soll ich weiter machen?


----------



## GlockeGT (6. April 2011)

Ja bitte  Das letzte bild hätt ich auch erkannt  Leider zu spät. Also, neues her!


----------



## Floyd0707 (6. April 2011)

ich hätte auch noch eins


----------



## paulewau (6. April 2011)

hier noch was zum knobeln ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=207050&stc=1&d=1302092090


----------



## Himbeergeist (6. April 2011)

Die "Einsame Spitze".


----------



## paulewau (7. April 2011)

nö!
stimmt nicht.


----------



## Wanderradler (8. April 2011)

Und wie gehts weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vampire (8. April 2011)

... ein klein wenig erinnert mich das an den Katzenstein; allerdings scheint da der Hintergrund nicht so recht zu passen

... eine Alternative wäre das Pressnitztal; da gibt es auch mehrere solcher schöner Ecken

Weit weg, knapp dran oder Treffer?


----------



## paulewau (11. April 2011)

... na dann werde ich mal lösen.
Es ist die "Teufelsnase" in der Nähe von Scharfenstein im Zschopautal.


----------



## Floyd0707 (11. April 2011)

na dann mal das


----------



## soebb77 (11. April 2011)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> na dann mal das



sieht aus wie neklid in cz, kenns aber eigentlich nur in weiß


----------



## Floyd0707 (11. April 2011)

ja...also noch ein stück weiter runter, aber es stimmt


----------



## Wanderradler (17. April 2011)

Schon wieder keiner hier

Wird wohl Zeit, ein neues Bild reinzustellen, also wer will?


----------



## soebb77 (17. April 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Schon wieder keiner hier
> 
> Wird wohl Zeit, ein neues Bild reinzustellen, also wer will?



welche kriterien müssen denn erfüllt werden? hab jetz auf die schnelle gar nix in peto


----------



## Wanderradler (17. April 2011)

Hallo soebb77,

kurz gesagt, du musst versuchen, ein Foto vom Erzgebirge zu idendifizieren, von wo aus es gemacht wurden ist.

Bei dir:


> sieht aus wie neklid in cz, kenns aber eigentlich nur in weiß


 
Und derjenige, der das Bild reingestellt hatte, sagt ob es richtig ist oder nicht. ODER ob du ganz nahe an der Lösung bist und kein anderer mehr die "genaue" Lösung schreibt oder näher an der Lösung ist, darfst du als nächstes ein Rätselbild vom Erzgebirge reinstellen. Erlaubt ist alles, was es im Erzgebirge gibt, vornähmlich sehenswerde Dinge wie ein schönes Haus, markante Bäume, Felsen usw. 

Bei dir war derjenige, der ein Bild reingestellt hatte Floyd0707


> ja...also noch ein stück weiter runter, aber es stimmt


 
In dem Sinne hast du es richtig gelöst, weil du der Lösung am nahesten warst. Da darfst du jetzt ein Bild reinstellen.

Wenn du aber noch keins hast, würde ich gerne mal wieder eins reinstellen, wenns Ok ist.


----------



## soebb77 (18. April 2011)

jo gerne ^^ ich müsste jetzt erst raus in die natur und ein photo schießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (18. April 2011)

Soo Leute,

einfache Frage, von wo aus habe ich dies gemacht?

Bitte nicht nur Ort nennen, sondern, die "genaue" Stelle (z.B. ob auf einem Felsen o.ä.).


----------



## Glitscher (20. April 2011)

einen kleinen tip bitte. anscheinend hat nämlich niemand inkl. mir eine idee


----------



## stoerenfrieda (20. April 2011)

Puuuh, das könnte beinahe überall im Erzgebirge sein. Sanft geschwungene Hügel, ab und an ein Stück Wald, ein Weg, Felsen ...
Ich hab keine rechte Idee. Es kommt mir zwar irgendwie bekannt vor, aber erkenne es nicht. Irgendein Tipp wäre schön.


Btw.: toller Thread übrigens. Habe alle Seiten durchgeblättert und den ein oder anderen Ort erkannt.


----------



## Wanderradler (21. April 2011)

*heimlich freu* Juhuu endlich habe ich auch mal was schwieriges gefunden.

Also gut, der Tipp ist: Nach dem ihr den dort abgebildeten Weg hoch seit, kommt ihr auf den Eisenweg bzw. Eisenstraße.


----------



## Himbeergeist (21. April 2011)

Mittelschmiedeberg Richtung GroRüWa?


----------



## Wanderradler (22. April 2011)

> Mittelschmiedeberg Richtung GroRüWa?


 
Nein, ist zu weit weg von dort, wo ich es gemacht habe.

Weiterer Tipp: Es ist relativ in der Nähe von Chemnitz ("unterhalb" von Chemnitz Richtung Erzgebirge)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoerenfrieda (22. April 2011)

Ist das der Weg, der von Jahnsdorf aus zum Eisenweg führt? Im Hintergrund die "Schöne Aussicht"?
Hab aber keine rechte Idee, von wo aus das Foto gemacht wurde. Da müsste ich heute erst hinradeln und nachsehen. ;-)


----------



## Wanderradler (23. April 2011)

So, Leute, scheint doch wohl ein bissl schwierig zu sein *Juhuu*, also gut, noch ein Tipp: Die Stelle, wo ich war, befindet sich in der Ortschaft, die südlich von Chemnitz ist, ABER noch vor Thum und Venusberg ist. Eisenweg ist shonmal richtig, aber nicht mehr Jahnsdorf o.ä. sondern auf der "anderen Seite" des Eisenweges.


----------



## StumpiExpert (27. April 2011)

Glück auf!

Will ich mal schnell mittippen.

Ist das vielleicht zwischen Weißbach und Gelenau,mit Blick Richtung Wilitzschtal?

Ist ganz schön kniffelig 

Gruß
Josh


----------



## StumpiExpert (27. April 2011)

PS: Hinter den Hügeln ist das Wilitzschtal.
Denk ich


----------



## Wanderradler (27. April 2011)

Glück auf zurück,

also Gelenau ist richtig, aber von wo "genau" habe ich dieses Bild gemacht? *Jaa ich bin gemein mit meinen Fragen *hihihi**

Ihr müsst nichtmal den Namen der "Aussichtshilfe" nennen (kenne ihn selber nicht, habe zum. keinen gesehen) aber um was es für eine Art einer "Aussichtshilfe" handelt, dass würde ich noch gerne wissen.

Die Blickrichtung ist, ich sage es mal so, entgegengesetzt von Wilitzschtal. Und in der Nähe gibt es auch ein Naturlehrpfad.


----------



## StumpiExpert (27. April 2011)

Mein Lösungsvorschlag ist der "Drehwurmturm"!

http://www.gelenau.de/gelenau/content/11/20070917113641.asp

Ich habe leider kein verwertbares Rätzelfoto, falls das die Lösung ist. 

Grüße


----------



## Wanderradler (27. April 2011)

@ StumpiExpert,

Yeah, genau, dass ist der Turm...Drehwurmturm...heist der wirklich so?

Auf jedenfall richtig.

Irgendein Foto hast du doch bestimmt oder? Muss nur im Erzgebirge gemacht wurden sein.


----------



## StumpiExpert (27. April 2011)

Leider muß ich abgeben!
Ich habe wirklich keine brauchbaren Fotos (nur mitten im Wald und das errät keiner). 

Bei der nächsten Tour mach ich mal ein paar Bildchen und reihe mich wieder ein.

mea maxima culpa

EDIT: Wegen der Wendeltreppe = "Drehwurmturm" ist in Gelenau wohl geläufig.


----------



## mw.dd (27. April 2011)

Können wir das Gebiet vielleicht auf ganz Sachsen erweitern? Wird sonst irgendwann langweilig...


----------



## Glitscher (27. April 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Können wir das Gebiet vielleicht auf ganz Sachsen erweitern? Wird sonst irgendwann langweilig...




[x] dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (28. April 2011)

[x] Bin auch dafür, ist vielleicht schwieriger, aber auch mehr Ratespaß

Also Stumpi, wenn du willst, kannst du auch irgendein Foto von Sachsen nehmen.


----------



## racing_basti (28. April 2011)

evtl. bekommen wir das ganze in "Wo bin ich - Bilderrätsel Sachsen" umbenannt


----------



## tvaellen (28. April 2011)

*Titel des Thread auf Wusch des TE geändert. 
Da danach gefragt wurde: eine Übersicht über die Mods gibt es hier
*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showgroups.php
*für Sachsen und Vogtland ist niemand direkt zuständig. Wenn was ist, schickt mir eine pm.*


----------



## StumpiExpert (28. April 2011)

Also gut, ich habe ein Foto zum raten.

Von wo wurde geknipst? (und mit welcher Belichtung?)

Viel Spass
Josh


----------



## Wanderradler (28. April 2011)

Mmh...klassiker, im Elbsandsteingebirge. Aber wo genau, keine Ahnung.


----------



## racing_basti (28. April 2011)

tvaellen schrieb:


> *titel des thread auf wusch des te geändert.
> Da danach gefragt wurde: Eine übersicht über die mods gibt es hier
> *http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showgroups.php
> *für sachsen und vogtland ist niemand direkt zuständig. Wenn was ist, schickt mir eine pm.*



danke!


----------



## Christin (28. April 2011)

Blick auf die Wehltürme in den Rathener Felsenkessel, im Hintergrund der Talwächter und die Feldsteine. Ich tippe,wenn du kein Bergsteiger sein solltest, ist es von der Aussicht, die man zwischen der Basteibrücke und der Gaststätte/Hotel im Basteigebiet aus erreicht,geschossen, stimmts?


----------



## Christin (28. April 2011)

Und am Horizont nicht zu vergessen, sieht man die Napoleonschanze, die Waitzdorfer Höhe und mit dem steil abfallenden Gelände davor den Brand.


----------



## StumpiExpert (28. April 2011)

Nagel aufm Kopf! 

Ja, aber von meinem alten Herrn von der Brücke geschossen.

So schwer war es ja gar nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (28. April 2011)

Christin, du bist dran mit neuem Foto... Vielleicht hab ich ja bei dir eine Chance


----------



## Christin (28. April 2011)

Isa, das könntest du sogar rausbekommen ;-) Man kommt an die Stelle mit dem MTB hin.


----------



## mw.dd (28. April 2011)

Christin schrieb:


> Isa, das könntest du sogar rausbekommen ;-) Man kommt an die Stelle mit dem MTB hin.



Ich zieh mir jetzt mal den Rock an: Irgendwas mit Zschirnstein


----------



## Christin (28. April 2011)

Ganz kaaaalt


----------



## RAUMFAHRER7012 (29. April 2011)

Qu...


----------



## Physioterrorist (29. April 2011)

Ich kaufe ein e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## openstoker (29. April 2011)

RAUMFAHRER7012 schrieb:


> Qu...



Denke ich auch und werfe ein "i" hinterher.


----------



## Christin (29. April 2011)

Openstoker ist sehr nah dran - aber gelten lassen kann man halbe Wörter noch nicht ;-)


----------



## openstoker (29. April 2011)

Das ist der Blick vom Quirl zum Pfaffenstein (http://hikebikemap.de/?zoom=15&lat=50.90308&lon=14.07215). Der Kanonenweg hoch geht sicher ganz schoen in die Beine - ich bin da nur gelaufen.

RAUMFAHRER7012 lag aber vor mir richtig, also darf er.


----------



## Fridosw (29. April 2011)

StumpiExpert schrieb:


> (und mit welcher Belichtung?)
> Josh


 
Blende 6.3
1/160 sec
ISO 100
Kamera: Sony




Komm ich jetzt ins Fernsehen ?


----------



## Christin (29. April 2011)

Stimmt!


----------



## RAUMFAHRER7012 (30. April 2011)

"Der Quirl/ohne Zweiffel von dem darauff wachsenden Holtze also genennet..."
so konnte ich nachlesen.




openstoker schrieb:


> ...lag aber vor mir richtig, also darf er.


Vielen Dank.

Ich kämpfe gerade mit den Möglichkeiten der modernen Computertechnik.Ein Bild hierher zustellen übersteigt z.Zt. meine Fähigkeiten.(beschähmt zugebendmüssent) 

Ich schlage vor,daß Du deshalb bitte weitermachst.
Beste Grüße.


----------



## openstoker (30. April 2011)

Na dann:


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. April 2011)

openstoker schrieb:


> Na dann:



Ich seh leider kein bild


----------



## openstoker (30. April 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ich seh leider kein bild



Ups. Jetzt?


----------



## MaxxTBone (30. April 2011)

das könnte ja quasi jeder alte steinbruch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vampire (1. Mai 2011)

... aber ein Steinbruch im Elbsandsteingebirge (mal von der Färbung des Gesteins abgeschätzt - sofern ich mit meiner geolog. Ansprache auf Basis des Bildes nicht vollkommen daneben liege)...


----------



## Th. (1. Mai 2011)

Alter Steinbruch im Wesenitztal, etwas flussaufwärts vom Lohmener Steinbruch.


----------



## Christin (1. Mai 2011)

Ja, Alter Steinbruchsee etwas nördlich der Elbersdorfer Mühle im Wesenitztal vom blaumarkierten Weg aus gesehen.


----------



## openstoker (1. Mai 2011)

Genau: http://hikebikemap.de/?zoom=16&lat=51.02627&lon=13.9925
Das Bild ist vom Juli letzten Jahres; vor drei Wochen gab es dort noch nicht diese schöne Entengrütze.

Th. war etwas schneller und darf.


----------



## Th. (1. Mai 2011)

Da das eigentlich zu leicht ist, hätte ich gern den Aufnahmestandort dazu...
(sorry für die miese Qualität - habe leider gerade nichts besseres zur Hand)


----------



## mw.dd (2. Mai 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> Da das eigentlich zu leicht ist, hätte ich gern den Aufnahmestandort dazu...
> (sorry für die miese Qualität - habe leider gerade nichts besseres zur Hand)



Bosel, fotografiert vom Totenhäuschen.


----------



## Th. (2. Mai 2011)

Richtig, du darfst.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Mai 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> Richtig, du darfst.



Lasst mir Zeit bis heute abend, bitte...


----------



## mw.dd (2. Mai 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Lasst mir Zeit bis heute abend, bitte...



Geschafft:




Der Aufnahmeort reicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miriquidi-biker (3. Mai 2011)

Vom Katzenstein im Schwarzwassertal??


----------



## Christin (3. Mai 2011)

Hohe Eifer? Oder irgendwo in dem Eck? (Sicher falsch?) Katzenstein ist auszuschließen, da es da nicht so viel Laubwald gibt und das Bild sonst gespiegelt wäre...


----------



## genervtbin (3. Mai 2011)

Schrammstein, Sächsische Schweiz ?


----------



## openstoker (3. Mai 2011)

Rechtselbisch, und nicht Sächsische Schweiz. (War erst kürzlich dort, da wäre es etwas unfair von mir, das schon wieder aufzulösen.)


----------



## mw.dd (3. Mai 2011)

openstoker schrieb:


> Rechtselbisch, und nicht Sächsische Schweiz. (War erst kürzlich dort, da wäre es etwas unfair von mir, das schon wieder aufzulösen.)



Da brauche ich selber keinen Tip mehr geben 

@Colin Wann warst Du dort? Und warum haben wir uns nicht getroffen  ?


----------



## mw.dd (4. Mai 2011)

Das scheint ja wirklich eine harte Nuss zu sein... Daher noch zwei Tips:
1. Ein Weingut mit ungarischem Namen befindet sich in der Nähe.
2. Eine Nebenroute des Elbradweges führt am <_Lösung_> vorbei

Wenn jetzt niemand drauf kommt, darf Colin lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (4. Mai 2011)

Am Hohen Stein bei Coswig?
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/261779


----------



## mw.dd (4. Mai 2011)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Am Hohen Stein bei Coswig?



Richtig! Du darfst...


----------



## Altglienicker (4. Mai 2011)

Ich war erst 3-4 Mal in Sachsen Biken, kenne mich also nicht so sehr gut aus. So kam es, dass ich letzte Woche hier gelandet bin, wo sich sonst wohl eher weniger Radfahrer aufhalten.  Jedenfalls entnahm ich das den Blicken und Äußerungen der Wanderer, die mir entgegenkamen.

Für Einheimische wird es kein schweres Rätsel sein.




Altglienicker


----------



## Th. (4. Mai 2011)

Wie kommt man auf die Idee, sein Fahrrad dort hoch zu buckeln?
(...ist der Wettinerobelisk auf dem Lilienstein)


----------



## Altglienicker (4. Mai 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> ...Lilienstein...



Richtig! Hier das Lösungsfoto:






Th. schrieb:


> Wie kommt man auf die Idee, sein Fahrrad dort hoch zu buckeln?


Na ich wollte es ungern allein im Wald zurücklassen.

Ich bin den Wanderwegen mit der Beschriftung "Nordaufstieg" gefolgt. Ich dachte auch gleich an Eiger-Nordwand und so ähnlich kam es ja dann auch. 
Nachdem ich die ersten steilen Leitern passiert hatte, stellte ich das Bike ab und ging zu Fuß weiter. Von der Stelle aus konnte es schließlich auch niemand so schnell wegtragen.
Oben angekommen, sah ich eine Gaststätte. Messerscharf schloss ich, dass da dann ja wohl auch ein befahrbarer Weg vorhanden sein müsse. Und wenn es einen Nordaufstieg gibt, muss es noch eine weitere Möglichkeit geben. Bestimmt die Südabfahrt! Ich ging zurück und holte das Bike ganz nach oben, um den vermuteten Downhill auf der Südseite zu fahren. 

Es gibt bestimmt Leute, die das gekonnt hätten. Zu denen gehöre ich allerdings nicht. Ich hab dann auch gesehen, dass es eine Lastenseilbahn für die Gaststätte gibt. 

Na ja, bin ich halt noch ein bisschen geradwandert.

Th. darf das nächste Rätsel ausgeben...


----------



## Th. (4. Mai 2011)

@Altglienicker, respektable Leistung!

Und neu - diesmal (auch wenn ohne abgelichtetes Fahrrad) voll zweiradkompatibel:
*Wo* stehe ich?


----------



## Wanderradler (4. Mai 2011)

Auf´m Berg?


----------



## Th. (4. Mai 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Auf´m Berg?


Naja, kann ich nicht wirklich gelten lassen. Eher ein vormals vermeintlich strategisch bedeutender Hügel.


----------



## RAUMFAHRER7012 (4. Mai 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> Eher ein *vormals* vermeintlich strategisch bedeutender Hügel.


Es könnte fast 200Jahre her sein?


----------



## Th. (4. Mai 2011)

RAUMFAHRER7012 schrieb:


> Es könnte fast 200Jahre her sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlockeGT (5. Mai 2011)

Wolkenstein im Vordergrund? Oder bin ich jetzt völlig falsch?


----------



## Th. (5. Mai 2011)

Völlig falsch, leider.

Tipp: Hat was mit dem letzten und vorletzten Rätselbild gemeinsam.


----------



## Altglienicker (5. Mai 2011)

Darf man zweimal hintereinander lösen?
Dann versuch ich's mal:


Du standest mit Blick auf Hohnstein.
http://v6.cache6.c.bigcache.googlea...otos/original/21775410.jpg?redirect_counter=1



RAUMFAHRER7012 schrieb:


> Es könnte fast 200Jahre her sein?



Napoleon? 1813? Vandamme?


----------



## juweb (5. Mai 2011)

Jo, das müßte von der Napoleonschanze aus der Blick auf Hohnstein sein. Dieser halbhohe Franzose war hier ja recht aktiv in Sachsen...


----------



## Th. (5. Mai 2011)

Genau, Blick von der Napoleonschanze über Hohnstein, den Riesengrund rauf nach Hohburkersdorf und zum Hohburkersdorfer Rundblick.

Altglienicker darf noch mal.


----------



## Altglienicker (5. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe, das Bildformat sprengt nicht allzu sehr den Rahmen.  Aber dafür ist es vielleicht jetzt etwas schwieriger.


----------



## DHK (5. Mai 2011)

huch ist das breit..


----------



## Glitscher (5. Mai 2011)

ich rat ma drauf los....tharandter wald?


----------



## Altglienicker (5. Mai 2011)

Glitscher schrieb:


> tharandter wald



Wow! Ich bin verblüfft.  Na ja, da ist ja auch der Mittelpunkt von Sachsen. _Muss_ ja bekannt sein. 

Ja, ich bin Anfang März mal von Tharandt die Wilde Weißeritz entlang zur Talsperre geradelt. Das fand ich ganz nett, sodass ich kurze Zeit später noch durch den Tharandter Wald gekreuzt bin. Da waren mir dann aber zu viele Waldautobahnen, wie man auf dem Foto ja sieht.
In der Nähe des Aufnahmeortes befindet sich eine Trinkwasserquelle (Warnsdorfer Quelle).

Glitscher, Du darfst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (5. Mai 2011)

hier also meine bildpremiere: etwas schlechte quali da mit nem handy fotografiert. WO stehe ich...?


----------



## Christin (5. Mai 2011)

Ach schade, ich wollte wieder mal ein Bild posten und soeben den GENAUEN Standort im Tharandter Wald, der ja bekanntlich sehr groß ist, auflösen, da ich die Kreuzung exakt hätte nennen können. Da müsst ihr dann aber auch in Zukunft Standorte, wie Sächsische Schweiz, Erzgebirge... als Lösung gelten lassen ;-)
Der Tharandter Wald ist im Endeffekt aber gar nicht so langweilig, wie es auf dem ersten Blick scheint - an den Hängen gibt es erstklassige Singletrails (s. Ausschreibung Mai-Tour im Thema DIMB IG Dresden & Umgebung) und auch im Th. Wald gibt es schöne Pfade á la Rennsteig  
Ich sollte da mal 'ne Tour machen ;-)


----------



## Altglienicker (5. Mai 2011)

Christin schrieb:


> ... da ich die Kreuzung exakt hätte nennen können.



Oh, sorry Christin! Da ich ja hier sozusagen nur "Gast" bin, kenn ich die Spielregeln noch nicht so genau. Hätte aber auch nicht gedacht, dass jemand sogar die genaue Stelle identifizieren kann. Vielleicht sollte ich so einen Thread mal im Berlin-Brandenburg-Forum eröffnen.



Christin schrieb:


> ...Der Tharandter Wald ist im Endeffekt aber gar nicht so langweilig, wie es auf dem ersten Blick scheint - an den Hängen gibt es erstklassige Singletrails...



Wenn das stimmt, werde ich da dann doch nochmal auf Trailsuche gehen.

Altglienicker


----------



## Glitscher (9. Mai 2011)

keiner eine idee oder einfach keine lust?

ok, hier mal ein tip. der ort ist sehr grenznah! vielleicht hilfts ja


----------



## Stempelbremser (9. Mai 2011)

Oberbärenburg?


----------



## vampire (9. Mai 2011)

... also schonmal kein Gebiet mit sandigem Untergrund (keine Kiefern). Aber sonst 

Nichts für ungut: Aber Bilder posten, die keine echten Erkennungsmerkmale bis auf 08/15-Fichten enthalten, finde ich nicht sehr sinnvoll. Und Bilder von "Wald" habe ich auch mehr als genug (das nur so am Rande).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (9. Mai 2011)

na gut, dann lös ich mal auf. hab mit absicht was schwereres genommen weil hier mMn schon schwerere sachen gelöst wurden.
es handelt sich um den blick von der STEINKUPPE bei holzau.

da christin beim vorletzen bild um ihre exakte lösung gebracht wurde würd ich sagen sie ist dran


----------



## Christin (9. Mai 2011)

Gerne...


----------



## mw.dd (10. Mai 2011)

Christin schrieb:


> Gerne...



Kannst Du bitte noch ein etwas größeres Bild einstellen? Meine alten und jetzt auch noch müden Augen können nicht viel erkennen


----------



## Wanderradler (13. Mai 2011)

Und wieder ein toter Thread, Schade.


----------



## racing_basti (13. Mai 2011)

Christin schrieb:


> Gerne...



ich weiß zwar nicht wo das ganze ist, aber ich weiß zumindest bei 2 von 3 leuten auf dem bild wer das ist - zählt das auch?

ansonsten, kommt osterzgebirge hin?


----------



## Christin (15. Mai 2011)

Ich geh halt gern auch mal Fahrrad fahren und nicht täglich ins Internet ;-)
Im Osterzgebirge ist es nicht Basti, sondern deutlich westlicher.


----------



## racing_basti (15. Mai 2011)

Christin schrieb:


> Ich geh halt gern auch mal Fahrrad fahren und nicht täglich ins Internet ;-)
> Im Osterzgebirge ist es nicht Basti, sondern deutlich westlicher.



Also stammt das Foto von der Vogtland-Panoramtour. Aber wo genau


----------



## Iselz (15. Mai 2011)

Christin schrieb:


> Ich geh halt ... nicht täglich ins Internet ;-)



 was zu beweisen wäre (Urlaub ausgenommen) 
*undduckundweg*


----------



## GlockeGT (20. Mai 2011)

hmmmmmm, Auflösen??? Neues Bild? Wäre schade wenn hier nix mehr passiert...


----------



## racing_basti (26. Mai 2011)

Ich würde das Bild von Christin erstmal unaufgelöst lassen. Vielleicht klärt sich ja noch wo das ist.
Nächstes Bild. Wer macht weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy01 (26. Mai 2011)

So, bin mal so frei...

Welcher Berg befindet sich hinter dem Ast rechts im Bild?


----------



## Wanderradler (26. Mai 2011)

Die Stelle kenne ich, da ist doch der Keilberg.
Davor Oberwiesenthal.

Fertisch.


----------



## andy01 (26. Mai 2011)

Richtig du bist dran!


----------



## Wanderradler (27. Mai 2011)

So Leute,

für den Einen oder Anderen wird es leicht sein, es zu lösen.

Also wo bin ich?


----------



## much175 (27. Mai 2011)

mhh, das ist aber nicht der Pöhlberg oder???


----------



## vampire (27. Mai 2011)

Nö, glaube ich nicht. Sieht nicht wie Basalt aus. Ist das im Erzgebirge?


----------



## ekylix (27. Mai 2011)

Das ist in Chemnitz im Zeisigwald.


----------



## Wanderradler (28. Mai 2011)

ekylix schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist in Chemnitz im Zeisigwald


 
Genau, der Ratssteinbruch, in der Nähe gibt es auch die Teufelsbrücke.

Also ekylix, du bist der Nächste.


----------



## ekylix (28. Mai 2011)

Nagut dann will ich mal,

hier auch eine sehr markante Stelle






​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (28. Mai 2011)

Das ist doch auf dem Rundweg um die Querenbachtalsperre in Stollberg.


----------



## ekylix (28. Mai 2011)

Genau Basti,

du warst auch mein Favorit als Jahnsdorfer kennt man den Rundweg.  

Du bist dran.


----------



## racing_basti (28. Mai 2011)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## ekylix (28. Mai 2011)

Schanzen vom Scheibenberg von oberhalb der Orgelpfeifen aufgenommen?


----------



## racing_basti (28. Mai 2011)

ekylix schrieb:


> schanzen vom scheibenberg von oberhalb der orgelpfeifen aufgenommen?



nö


----------



## Joe27 (28. Mai 2011)

Kleine Aschbergschanzen, Klingenthal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (28. Mai 2011)

Joe27 schrieb:


> Kleine Aschbergschanzen, Klingenthal



Korrekt 

Du bist dran


----------



## Joe27 (28. Mai 2011)

zur Zeit gut gefüllt


----------



## Joe27 (29. Mai 2011)

Hier noch mal mit Wasser, heute aufgenommen.


----------



## MaxxTBone (1. Juni 2011)

na gut ich lös mal auf. vogtlandsee bei auerbach/vogtland. mein foto gibts morgen nach der männertagsrunde.


----------



## andy01 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich mache mal weiter, bevor hier gar nix mehr geht...


----------



## Th. (7. Juni 2011)

Teufelsstein bei Johanngeorgenstadt


----------



## andy01 (7. Juni 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> Teufelsstein bei Johanngeorgenstadt



richtig du bist dran...


----------



## Th. (8. Juni 2011)




----------



## Wanderradler (8. Juni 2011)

Wo du bist?

Du stehst hinter 3 Radlern.

Komme ich jetzt in´s Fernsehen?


----------



## openstoker (9. Juni 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Du stehst hinter 3 Radlern.
> 
> Komme ich jetzt in´s Fernsehen?



Oha, ich *bin* im Fernseh^WInternet! Zugegebenermassen haette ich die Stelle fast selber nicht wiedererkannt, als Hinweis deshalb vielleicht, dass der "Huegel" rechts durchaus ein Maximum der gesamten Umgebung darstellt. (Ok, mir haette das jetzt auch nicht weitergeholfen.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (9. Juni 2011)

openstoker schrieb:


> ..., dass der "Huegel" rechts durchaus ein Maximum der gesamten Umgebung darstellt. (Ok, mir haette das jetzt auch nicht weitergeholfen.)



Na, da grenzen wir das mal näher ein: Direkt über den Gipfel des "Hügels" verläuft die Landesgrenze...


----------



## Th. (10. Juni 2011)

...und die Grenze verlief direkt durch die Gaststube der dort bis 1946 stehenden Baude. Man konnte in der einen wie der anderen Währung zahlen und wie ich gehört habe, gab es sogar zwei landesspezifische Tresen.


----------



## andy01 (10. Juni 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> ...und die Grenze verlief direkt durch die Gaststube der dort bis 1946 stehenden Baude. Man konnte in der einen wie der anderen Währung zahlen und wie ich gehört habe, gab es sogar zwei landesspezifische Tresen.




...ist das das ehemalige gasthaus "zum schimmel"?
bei bad elster, im vogtland?


----------



## Th. (10. Juni 2011)

Nein. Ganz andere Richtung.


----------



## recon09 (11. Juni 2011)

Da würde ich mal einwerfen, dass das nach den vielen Tipps die Lausche im Lausitzer Gebirge sein müsste.


----------



## Th. (11. Juni 2011)

recon09 schrieb:


> ...die Lausche im Lausitzer Gebirge ...



Genau, von links nach rechts: Sonneberg, Oberwaltersdorf und Lausche. Das Ganze von der Sängerhöhe.


----------



## recon09 (11. Juni 2011)

Dann bin ich wohl als nächster dran.

Wo könnte das sein?







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dkc-live (14. Juni 2011)

talsperre lichtenberg???


----------



## Glitscher (14. Juni 2011)

lichtenberg müsste eigentlich bewaldeter sein...ich sag ma talsperre rauschenbach...oder is das der fichtelberg im hintergrund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recon09 (14. Juni 2011)

Glitscher schrieb:


> lichtenberg müsste eigentlich bewaldeter sein...ich sag ma talsperre rauschenbach...oder is das der fichtelberg im hintergrund?



Lichtenberg oder Rauschenbach sind es nicht. Aber die Idee mit dem Fichtelberg ist gut


----------



## racing_basti (14. Juni 2011)

also müsste es die talsperre cranzahl sein


----------



## recon09 (14. Juni 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> also müsste es die talsperre cranzahl sein



Denk nochmal drüber nach Basti 
Da passt der Blickwinkel nicht. Vor allem das Gebäude rechts unterhalb sieht man da ne.


----------



## racing_basti (14. Juni 2011)

was gibts denn dort noch für wasser in der nähe? außer dem pumpspeicherwerk in markersbach fällt mir nix weiter ein...


----------



## recon09 (14. Juni 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ... pumpspeicherwerk in markersbach...



Das ist es dann wohl. Ist vom Oberbecken aus aufgenommen.


----------



## racing_basti (14. Juni 2011)

irgendwie sieht das auf deinem foto so groß aus. 
naja, dann such ich mal wieder was raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (14. Juni 2011)

Wo bin ich (in kürze wieder)?


----------



## Physioterrorist (15. Juni 2011)

Ich kenne die location (noch) nicht, aber ich vermute, auf Grund deines Hinweises, das du beim Mad East bist(demnächst) und dann sollte dies Geising sein...


----------



## racing_basti (15. Juni 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> und dann sollte dies Geising sein...



so ist es


----------



## Physioterrorist (15. Juni 2011)

Muss leider weiter geben, da ich (noch) keine bilder aus sachsen habe, dass wird sich aber spätestens ab August ändern...


----------



## Wanderradler (16. Juni 2011)

Wer nix dagegen hat, würde ich gerne mal wieder ein Bild hinneinstellen. *ganzliebfrag*


----------



## racing_basti (16. Juni 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Wer nix dagegen hat, würde ich gerne mal wieder ein Bild hinneinstellen. *ganzliebfrag*



mach ruhig


----------



## Wanderradler (16. Juni 2011)

Uuuhhiii...jetzt habe ich doch vor lauter Radlervorfreute vergessen, ein Rätselbild einzustellen (wollte ich schon heute früh machen), wird aber sofort erledigt.

Also einfache Frage: Wo bin ich? oder in dem Fall gefragt: Was befindet sich in der Nähe?


----------



## racing_basti (16. Juni 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Uuuhhiii...jetzt habe ich doch vor lauter Radlervorfreute vergessen, ein Rätselbild einzustellen (wollte ich schon heute früh machen), wird aber sofort erledigt.
> 
> Also einfache Frage: Wo bin ich? oder in dem Fall gefragt: Was befindet sich in der Nähe?



Du solltest dich nördlich von Affalter ganz in der Nähe des Katzensteins befinden. Zumindest glaube ich das ...


----------



## Wanderradler (17. Juni 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest dich nördlich von Affalter ganz in der Nähe des Katzensteins befinden. Zumindest glaube ich das ...


 
Ja, genau so ist es, besser gesagt, dass ist der Eisenweg, der "so gut wie" zu Ende ist, hinterm Sendemast geht es übers Feld zum Katzenstein selber.

So, dann leg mal los.


----------



## racing_basti (17. Juni 2011)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (17. Juni 2011)

hm, ich tipp auf den weg der von der kompostieranlage adorf in richtung annaberger straße geht, mit blick richtung burkschdorf


----------



## racing_basti (17. Juni 2011)

dukestah schrieb:


> hm, ich tipp auf den weg der von der kompostieranlage adorf in richtung annaberger straße geht, mit blick richtung burkschdorf



ganz kalt


----------



## dukestah (17. Juni 2011)

meine letzte idee wäre jetzt tanneberger ecke, ansonsten kann ich mich nur noch mit 'erzgebirge' aus der raterunde verabschieden


----------



## eFMx (18. Juni 2011)

Gelenau?


----------



## GlockeGT (23. Juni 2011)

Alte Bahnlinie richtung Fuchsbrunnenbrücke. Blick auf Dittersdorf-Lößnitz! ?


----------



## racing_basti (23. Juni 2011)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> Alte Bahnlinie richtung Fuchsbrunnenbrücke. Blick auf Dittersdorf-Lößnitz! ?



nee, auch nicht. 

vielleicht ein kleiner hinweis: vor wenigen wochen waren nicht weit weg ganz viele radfahrer unterwegs


----------



## Trail-King (23. Juni 2011)

Also ich denke mal das ist der Blick auf Grünstädel/ Schwarzenberg vom Weg Raschau Richtung Almhof. 

Habe momentan leider keine Bilder für das Rätsel. Wer will darf also falls ich richtig liegen sollte.


----------



## racing_basti (23. Juni 2011)

Trail-King, du darfst, bzw. wer nun will.

Der Blick geht nach Westen in Richtung Schwarzenberg (am Horizont)


----------



## Th. (23. Juni 2011)

Wenn kein anderer will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juweb (24. Juni 2011)

Blick über Freital hinweg mit dem Windberg? Am Horizont der Keulenberg? irgendwo auf der höhe nahe Tharandt...


----------



## Th. (24. Juni 2011)

Richtig.
Von der Butterstraße nahe der Somsdorfer Höhe geknipst.


----------



## much175 (24. Juni 2011)

mist, das Bild hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch gewusst...
Aber endlich auch mal was vom Osterzgebirge


----------



## juweb (24. Juni 2011)

Oh fetzt ja. Da such ich mal ein Bild fuer Euch heute.


----------



## Wanderradler (28. Juni 2011)

*Glaskugelherraushole*

Also das nächste Bild zeigt mir etwas aus Sachsen...Ohhh...jetzt ist die Kugel defekt.

Also jetzt brauche ich eure Hilfe: Wo bleibt das nächste Bild?


----------



## Th. (30. Juni 2011)

Solange juweb noch sucht, mach ich einfach mal weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (1. Juli 2011)

Das ist die Altväterbrücke zwischen Halsbrücke/Freiberg und Teichhäuser direkt über die Mulde.

Endlich hab ich auch mal was erraten


----------



## Glitscher (1. Juli 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> Das ist die Altväterbrücke zwischen Halsbrücke/Freiberg und Teichhäuser direkt über die Mulde.
> 
> Endlich hab ich auch mal was erraten



glaub ich nich...oder meine erinnerungen täuschen mich arg...ähnliches bauwerk aber ich glaube es ist nicht DIESE brücke...

PS: jetzt wo ich genau hinschaue....oh wei, am besten ich sag nichts mehr


----------



## Th. (1. Juli 2011)

Altväterbrücke stimmt, wobei es ja eigentlich nur ein jämmerlicher Rest eines gewaltigen Bauwerks ist (klick und klack).


----------



## much175 (3. Juli 2011)

wow, das hab ich noch garnicht gewusst...

machen wir weiter, wo ist das:


----------



## miriquidi-biker (3. Juli 2011)

Das sieht mir doch sehr nach der Trinkwassertalsperre in Lichtenberg aus!?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (5. Juli 2011)

much175 is irgendwie off und sagt nix mehr....? soll doch auch mal weiter gehen......


----------



## Th. (5. Juli 2011)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> ...soll doch auch mal weiter gehen......



sehe ich auch so. (Lichtenberg sollte auch stimmen)


----------



## Glitscher (5. Juli 2011)

ja, sollte stimmen. hatten wir ja auch schonma hier oder?


----------



## much175 (5. Juli 2011)

hiho, da bin ich wieder 

war wohl ein wenig im Stress... also miriquidi-biker: your turn


----------



## miriquidi-biker (6. Juli 2011)

So da bin ich ja mal gespannt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erzi (6. Juli 2011)

So, da will ich es auch mal wieder versuchen:
Ist das der Einstieg zu den Honza Trails in Richtung HornÃ­ Ji[FONT="][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]ÅetÃ­[FONT=Arial]n?[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]     [URL="http://maps.google.de/maps/place?ftid=0x4709f5ec748678af:0xa284bbac33f3c595&q=50.578222,13.504415&hl=de&ved=0CAwQ-gswAA&sa=X&ei=wwQUTubGA5PfsAacnfXXDA"]
[/URL]


----------



## miriquidi-biker (6. Juli 2011)

Na das wurde ja schneller aufgelÃ¶st als ich dachte  Ob es jetzt genau der Einstieg zu den Honza Trails ist weiÃ ich nicht. Mir ist dieser Trail als der "Tschechen-Supertrail" bekannt. Man wird auf jeden in HornÃ­ JiÅetÃ­n wieder ausgespuckt.   http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1684 
Erzi du darfst.....


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juli 2011)

hat davon jemand nen gps track?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (6. Juli 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> hat davon jemand nen gps track?



Nee leider nich aber der miriquidi-bike-trails Tourenführer bringt dich per roadbook da hin! (Metal-Mountain-Trail) Hat bei unserer Runde gut gefunzt


----------



## Erzi (6. Juli 2011)

Hab ich es mir doch gedacht. Es ist ja auch ein sehr markanter Felsen. Die Strecke ab da ist echt der Hammer was die Jungs da hingezaubert und wahrscheinlich auch noch gebaut haben. Wir waren vor ca. einem Jahr dort und da wurde unten schon fleißig weitergearbeitet. Das einzige ist nur der heftige Anstieg nach der Abfahrt wenn man es als Rundtour fährt. 
Ich wusste garnicht das der Trail auch in der Bike erwähnt wurde.

*@dkc-live:* den Track kann ich Dir schicken, welches Format soll es denn sein? Das Roadbook gibt es hier: http://www.miriquidi-bike-trails.de/index.php?id=60

Ach so, mal beim Thema bleiben, hier noch das neue Bild:


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juli 2011)

für roadbock bin ich zu doof  gpx wär grandios.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2011)

Weil ich da dies Jahr auch nochmal lang wollte ohne mich langzumachen, hier ein älteres Bild (aber nicht mogeln)





Ist allerdings nicht nur in Sachsen, aber zur Hälfte.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. Juli 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Weil ich da dies Jahr auch nochmal lang wollte ohne mich langzumachen, hier ein älteres Bild (aber nicht mogeln)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das is die berühmt-berüchtigte Treppe am Hochwald, kurz nach der Hochwaldbaude hehehe


----------



## Wanderradler (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo Erzi,

dein Bild, sieht so aus, als währe da Annaberg-Buchholz mit Pöhlberg zu sehen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erzi (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo Wanderradler,
ja das ist richtig. Das Bild wurde aus Richtung Tannenberg, kurz nach dem Naturschutzzentrum, aufgenommen.
Na dann bist Du jetzt an der Reihe.

@dkc-live: hier mal die Gpx Daten des Metal Mountain, Honza oder Tschechen Trails:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=212994&stc=1&d=1310024414
Ich hoffe das funktioniert so, wenn nicht gib einfach nochmal Bescheid.

Schönen Tag noch und beste Grüße
Erzi


----------



## dkc-live (7. Juli 2011)

danke fein.

hat den wer? 

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3996


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Juli 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> danke fein.
> 
> hat den wer?
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3996



da brauchste kein GPS Track, fahr einfach nach Nove Mesto, der Singletrek Pod Smrkem ist ausgeschildert. Und im Wald kannste dich nich verfahren...


----------



## Wanderradler (8. Juli 2011)

Moin Leute,

Frage 1 : Wo befinde ich mich? und
Frage 2 : Zu welchem bekannten Punkt kommt man, wenn man diesen Weg weiter entlang radelt?

Viel Spaß beim rätseln.


----------



## mw.dd (8. Juli 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Frage 1 : Wo befinde ich mich? und
> Frage 2 : Zu welchem bekannten Punkt kommt man, wenn man diesen Weg weiter entlang radelt?
> ...



Es wäre im Sinne einer breiten Beteiligung sicher hilfreich, wenn die Rätselbilder ein markantes Geländemerkmal enthalten würden.


----------



## Wanderradler (8. Juli 2011)

Tja, gute Frage wegen dem Bezugspunkt.

Es gibt ja einen, aber da würde ich ja gleichzeitig die Lösung verraten.

Mal was anderes versuchen: Also gaaanz in der Nähe ist Dittersdorf. So, hoffe, es genügt dies als "Bezugspunkt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (8. Juli 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Tja, gute Frage wegen dem Bezugspunkt.
> 
> Es gibt ja einen, aber da würde ich ja gleichzeitig die Lösung verraten.
> 
> Mal was anderes versuchen: Also gaaanz in der Nähe ist Dittersdorf. So, hoffe, es genügt dies als "Bezugspunkt".



Anwort 1: Du befindest Dich in der Nähe von Dittersdorf, welches auch immer das ist.
Antwort 2: Sollte es das Dittersdorf in der Nähe von Chemnitz sein, dann gelangt man auf diesem Weg zum Taubenstein


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Juli 2011)

hoffe man kanns erkennen - wers nicht kennt ist nicht von hier


----------



## Th. (8. Juli 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Anwort 1: Du befindest Dich in der Nähe von Dittersdorf, welches auch immer das ist.
> Antwort 2: Sollte es das Dittersdorf in der Nähe von Chemnitz sein, dann gelangt man auf diesem Weg zum Taubenstein


 

Glaube ich nicht.
Ich vermute, der Wanderradler steht auf dem Mühlberg und hat die Dittersdorfer Höhe geknipst. 
(Ich kenne die Gegend dort aber auch nicht - nur anhand google maps getippt)


----------



## mw.dd (8. Juli 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht.
> ...



Na Antwort 1 stimmt aber schon, oder 



Th. schrieb:


> ...
> (Ich kenne die Gegend dort aber auch nicht - nur anhand google maps getippt)



Ich habe www.openstreetmap.org benutzt und dann geraten...


----------



## Wanderradler (8. Juli 2011)

Wow, wurde ja sehr schnell gelöst.

Also Th. hat recht, habe das Foto auf dem Mühlberg gemacht, und auf dem Foto selber ist im Hintergrund noch *nicht *die Dittersdorfer Höhe selber zu sehen, sondern nur der Aufstieg davon selber. Dittersdorfer Höhe selber hat ja einen Triangulationspunktstein sowie Sitzbänke aus Baumstämmen.


----------



## Th. (8. Juli 2011)

@wanderradler: Na, war anhand der Höhenlinien nicht ganz zu erkennen. Hinter den Bäumen rechts ist doch aber das Hotel?

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 
... schnell weiter:


----------



## thomaask (8. Juli 2011)

lockwitzgrund ?


----------



## Wanderradler (8. Juli 2011)

Bei der Dittersdorfer Höhe ist ein Hotel, ja, nennt sich auch so.

Beim nächsten Bild muss ich passen, ist mir zu flach das Land, desshalb war ich bestimmt noch nicht dort.


----------



## mw.dd (8. Juli 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> ...
> Beim nächsten Bild muss ich passen, ist mir zu flach das Land, desshalb war ich bestimmt noch nicht dort.



Genau; und weil es so flach ist, habe die sich da wenigstens eine hohe Brücke gebaut


----------



## Th. (8. Juli 2011)

@mw.dd: 



thomaask schrieb:


> lockwitzgrund ?



Nein leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (8. Juli 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> hoffe man kanns erkennen - wers nicht kennt ist nicht von hier



Geht zwar langsam hier nicht mehr der Reihe nach aber das müsste doch der Bunker im Graßdorfer Wäldchen bei Taucha (Leipzig) sein


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juli 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Geht zwar langsam hier nicht mehr der Reihe nach aber das müsste doch der Bunker im Graßdorfer Wäldchen bei Taucha (Leipzig) sein



Also known as MiMo ..


----------



## dkc-live (9. Juli 2011)

Ich misch misch mal ein. Was ist das. Eventuell(von wo Fotografiert)


----------



## thomaask (10. Juli 2011)

habe ich etwas verpasst und wurde das bild schon gelöst, oder warum gibt es ein neues 



Th. schrieb:


>


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juli 2011)

ich hab mich vegugg ich dachte dittersdorfer höhe. ist das die autobahnbrücke bei nossen?


----------



## Th. (10. Juli 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> (...)autobahnbrücke bei nossen?


Bei Nossen...? Die Nossen-näheste größere Autobahnbrücke ist wohl die über die Freiberger Mulde. Die ist es aber nicht. (Aber schon nah dran!)


----------



## mw.dd (11. Juli 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> Bei Nossen...? Die Nossen-näheste größere Autobahnbrücke ist wohl die über die Freiberger Mulde. Die ist es aber nicht. (Aber schon nah dran!)



Dann ist es die BAB-Brücke, die das ehemals "Tannenberger Loch" genannte Tal überbrückt?


----------



## Th. (11. Juli 2011)

Genau, Tanneberger_Loch und Triebischtalbrücke. (Bild in der Bauphase mit dem alten BAB Streckenverlauf - dieser ist mittlerweile kaum noch zu sehen.)

@mw.dd - bitte übernehmen!


----------



## mw.dd (11. Juli 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> ...
> @mw.dd - bitte übernehmen!



Bitte um Geduld bis heute abend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (11. Juli 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bitte um Geduld bis heute abend...



Wo bin ich?


----------



## Th. (11. Juli 2011)

Ich denke, das ist vom Großen Zschirnstein ins Böhmische reinfotografiert, Rosenberg in Bildmitte.


----------



## mw.dd (12. Juli 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist vom Großen Zschirnstein ins Böhmische reinfotografiert, Rosenberg in Bildmitte.



Richtig - das war einfach. Da oben war ich übrigens letzten Samstag zum ersten Mal...


----------



## Th. (12. Juli 2011)

Ich schiebe mal das vor:



dkc-live schrieb:


> Ich misch misch mal ein. Was ist das. Eventuell(von wo Fotografiert)


 
und vorweg: Ich habe keine Ahnung wo das ist.


----------



## mw.dd (12. Juli 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> Ich schiebe mal das vor:
> 
> 
> 
> und vorweg: Ich habe keine Ahnung wo das ist.



Hatte ich bis eben auch nicht, aber nun weiß ich: das ist die "Reiche Zeche" in Freiberg.


----------



## dkc-live (12. Juli 2011)

so schauts aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (12. Juli 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> so schauts aus.



Bin ich ja schon wieder dran 

Brauche aber auch heute Zeit bis heute abend...


----------



## mw.dd (13. Juli 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bin ich ja schon wieder dran
> 
> Brauche aber auch heute Zeit bis heute abend...



Aus heute abend kann auch mal morgen abend werden 






Bevor jemand meckert: Das ist sehr wohl in der Region...


----------



## darkJST (14. Juli 2011)

Der Spitzberg bei Oderwitz?


----------



## mw.dd (14. Juli 2011)

darkJST schrieb:


> Der Spitzberg bei Oderwitz?



Nein. Ich präzisiere: In der Region, aber nicht in Sachsen


----------



## cuberaser (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo, vielleicht die Burg Tollstein zwichen Lausche und Tannenberg ( Jedlova ) ?


----------



## mw.dd (14. Juli 2011)

cuberaser schrieb:


> Hallo, vielleicht die Burg Tollstein zwichen Lausche und Tannenberg ( Jedlova ) ?



Jawoll - allerdings eher Ruine als Burg


----------



## cuberaser (14. Juli 2011)

Mal was leichtes


----------



## mw.dd (14. Juli 2011)

cuberaser schrieb:


> Mal was leichtes



Bitte nicht die Festung Königstein...


----------



## cuberaser (14. Juli 2011)

Richtig, hatte grade kein anderes Bild zur Verfügung
Du bist dran


----------



## cuberaser (17. Juli 2011)

OK dann bin ich noch mal so frei.
Von wo wurde das Bild geschossen und welcher Berg ist zu sehen?
Gruss Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (18. Juli 2011)

Wow, dass nenne ich ma ein großes Waldgebiet.

MMh...ist das in der Nähe bzw. im Fichtelberggebiet? Oder mehr Bärenstein oder Preßnitzthal?


----------



## mw.dd (18. Juli 2011)

cuberaser schrieb:


> OK dann bin ich noch mal so frei.
> Von wo wurde das Bild geschossen und welcher Berg ist zu sehen?
> Gruss Steffen



Das ist mit Sicherheit der "Hohe Schneeberg". Aufnahmeort muß ich passen; irgendwo rechtselbisch...


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Juli 2011)

Es ist tatsächlich der Hohe Schneeberg zu sehen.
Zum Aufnahmeort:
Auf dem Berg ist ein Turm,auf dem Bild als "Komma" links auf dem Berg zusehen.Wäre er weiter rechts,also fast mittig,würde ich sagen, der Aufnahmestandort wäre der Katzstein...
Ist er aber nicht.
Also mA stand cuberaser auf dem Großen Zschirnstein als er das Photo machte.


----------



## Kallesurf (19. Juli 2011)

ich hätte nicht gleich gewusst wie er heist, aber an der Elbe auf Tschechischer Seite habe ich erkannt 
Bin ich 2009 mal direkt dran vorbei geradelt.
www.gpsies.com


----------



## cuberaser (19. Juli 2011)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich der Hohe Schneeberg zu sehen.
> Zum Aufnahmeort:
> Auf dem Berg ist ein Turm,auf dem Bild als "Komma" links auf dem Berg zusehen.Wäre er weiter rechts,also fast mittig,würde ich sagen, der Aufnahmestandort wäre der Katzstein...
> Ist er aber nicht.
> Also mA stand cuberaser auf dem Großen Zschirnstein als er das Photo machte.


 
Hut ab, genau richtig erkannt!!
Du bist am Zug
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Raumfahrer (19. Juli 2011)

Danke,cuberaser Steffen.  
Etwas unscharf,etwas älter:





Wo kam ich her&wo wollte ich hin?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## cuberaser (19. Juli 2011)

Babisnauer Pappel ????
Gruss Steffen


----------



## cuberaser (19. Juli 2011)

Achso,
 du kommst von Possendorf und willst nach Babisnau ????? 
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Raumfahrer (20. Juli 2011)

cuberaser schrieb:


> Babisnauer Pappel ????
> Gruss Steffen


 
*Das* ist richtig.


> ...von Possendorf...


Nein.


Umgekehrt.
Von...zur... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuberaser (20. Juli 2011)

OK, dann was neues, ich glaube es ist sehr leicht, denn
langsam gehen mir die Fotos aus 

Gruss Steffen


----------



## racing_basti (20. Juli 2011)

Oberwiesenthal, fotografiert unter der alten Schwebebahn


----------



## damista (20. Juli 2011)

toll, da isses mal leicht und schon schnappt´s einem der Basti eg und füttert den Thread bestimmt wieder mit irgendwas, was niemand (ich) kennt.


----------



## racing_basti (20. Juli 2011)

damista schrieb:


> toll, da isses mal leicht und schon schnappt´s einem der Basti eg und füttert den Thread bestimmt wieder mit irgendwas, was niemand (ich) kennt.



Wenn du ein Bild hast, dann stells ein. Ich müsste erst was suchen


----------



## cuberaser (20. Juli 2011)

Alles richtig, war aber auch leicht 
Du bist an der Reihe, oder wer will.
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Wanderradler (21. Juli 2011)

Ohh...*gaaanzliebfrag*

Darf ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (21. Juli 2011)

@damista & Wanderradler: wer von euch beiden schneller ist darf das nächste Rätselbild in die Runde werfen. Ich hab nur noch sachen die entweder sofort zu lösen sind oder Sachen die eigentlich niemand kennen kann  Ich glaub ich muss mal wieder paar Fotos machen.


----------



## Wanderradler (21. Juli 2011)

Also, da bin ich wohl schneller...

Also diesesmal will ich den Namen der Strecke wissen, wovon ich das Foto geschossen habe.

PS: Mache sehr gerne Fotos auch auf "alt", also nicht wundern.


----------



## recon09 (21. Juli 2011)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass das ein Blick auf Zschopau mit Schloss Wildeck ist. Du stehst oberhalb von dem Umspannwerk südlich der Zschopau, aber was das für ne Strecke sein soll weiß ich ne. Ich könnte mir nur vorstelln, dass du auf dem Stülpner Trail unterwegs warst.

Grüße, Michael


----------



## Wanderradler (21. Juli 2011)

Wie schon geschrieben (oder doch nicht?), will nur den Namen der Strecke wissen (keine Sorge, verlange keinen Namen vom Platz selber aus, wo ich das Foto gemacht habe, falls der Platz überhaubt einen Namen trägt), von wo ich das Bild gemacht habe. Zschopau selber währe schließlich zu einfach zu erkennen.

Also Stülpnertrail ist das nicht.


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. Juli 2011)

Eisenbahnstrecke?


----------



## Wanderradler (22. Juli 2011)

Nein, bin auf keiner Eisenbahnstrecke gewesen, bin doch kein Selbstmörder

*heimlichfreu*

Juhuu, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es doch etwas "schwieriger" für euch ist, dieses Rätselbild zu lösen.

Ok, kleiner Tip:

Es ist eine sehr sehr bekannte Strecke. Keine "Kleinigkeit".


----------



## Th. (22. Juli 2011)

Willst du auf "Zschopautal-Radweg" hinaus?
(Mit 132km ja wirklich keine "Kleinigkeit")


----------



## Wanderradler (22. Juli 2011)

Nein, dies ist auch nicht der Zschopautalradweg.

Wenn der wirklich 132 Km groß ist, da ist er schon wieder zu groß.

Ok, anderer Tip: Die Strecke, wo ich das Foto gemacht habe, ich sage es mal so, die Strecke ist jetzt "ein alter Hut", dennoch sehr gut zu befahren.


----------



## Wanderradler (28. Juli 2011)

So Leute,

es wundert mich, dass niemand dies lösen kann.

Also das Bild habe ich auf der *"Alten Marienberger Straße" *gemacht, runder in Richtung Zschopau kommt rechts irgendwann mal eine Einfahrt zu einem Wohnhaus, dort habe ich dies gemacht.

Es gibt aber auch eine Parkeinbuchtung mit Bank.

Tja, würde mal sagen, der nächste kann ein Bild reinstellen. Egal wer.


----------



## Th. (28. Juli 2011)

Ok, ganz schnell was ganz einfaches:





(In diesem Zusammenhang noch mal ein besonderer Dank an die Tretmühle fürs 29er Testbike...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuberaser (28. Juli 2011)

Kelchstein im Zittauer Gebirge ?
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Th. (28. Juli 2011)

Genau der. 
Womit du an der Reihe bist. 

Th.


----------



## cuberaser (28. Juli 2011)

Hab grade kein Bild,
wer eins hat der darf!!!!
Gruss Steffen


----------



## darkJST (29. Juli 2011)

Ganz in der nähe zu letztem Bild


----------



## mw.dd (29. Juli 2011)

Du traust Dir nicht tatsächlich, den Jeschken erraten lassen zu wollen?


----------



## Wanderradler (30. Juli 2011)

@ darkJST,

dass Bild zeigt mir den Jeschstätt (Wie schreibt man den das richtig?)
Obwohl der bei den Tschechen ist.

Tja, da war wohl mw.dd schneller als ich.


----------



## mw.dd (30. Juli 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> ...(Wie schreibt man den das richtig?)
> ...



JeÂtÄd oder Jeschken.

Neues RÃ¤tselbild:


----------



## darkJST (30. Juli 2011)

Ja ok, das Bild is schon auf Tschechischer Seite geschossen, aber man sieht ihn von hier^^

Ich tippe mal Meixmühle


----------



## mw.dd (30. Juli 2011)

darkJST schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich tippe mal Meixmühle



richtig, Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (31. Juli 2011)

Welches Dorf liegt da unten im Talkessel?


----------



## Raumfahrer (31. Juli 2011)

Bist Du sicher,daß das in Sachsen ist?


----------



## darkJST (31. Juli 2011)

100 %ig


----------



## Raumfahrer (31. Juli 2011)

Ok.
Zittauer Gebirge.
Das links oben könnte der Hochwaldturm sein.
Unten im Tal sieht man eine leicht gekrümmte dunkle Linie-
die Schmalspurbahn nach Oybin?
Man sieht die ersten Häuser davon.(falls ich überhaupt richtig liege...)
Was sind eigentlich die drei spitzen Hügel in der Bildmitte? 


@darkJST..Du warst auf dem Töpfer und hast von dort das Photo gemacht.
Mein Photo zeigt auch den Hochwaldturm.Aber wo stand ich?


----------



## Wanderradler (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo darkJST,

geiles "düsteres" Bild, erinnert mich an diverse Fantasy-Filme und Fantasybilder.

Ist das der Hochwald? Kenne dort das Dorf "Hermanice", ist es das?
Wobei, wo ist den da die Hochwaldbaude?


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Juli 2011)

@raumfahrer: hufeisenstein ? 
@darkjst: kann eigentlich nur lückendorf sein, aber ich kann die beiden hügel nicht zuordnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (31. Juli 2011)

Raumfahrer hat recht. Erste Häuser von Oybin vom Töpfer fotografiert, möglicherweise der "Oybinaussicht" oder unterhalb von den Gratzer Steinen. Die Hügel in der Mitte sind der Burgberg (links) und rechts eine Erhebung mit ausgewiesenen 518m (Namen kenne ich nicht).

Der Raumfahrer war am Scharfenstein. Der Felsen im Vordergrund ist die Scharfensteinnadel.

Was mich am Bild von darkJST irretiert, sind die Strukturen links am Hochwald runter - da ist doch normal nichts, Wald...Sind das Bearbeitungsfehler oder Restschnee?


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. August 2011)

Hallo allerseits!
@Th.: Genau,ich war *auf* dem Scharfenstein ganz oben und im Vordergrund ist der Klettergipfel Scharfensteinnadel zu sehen .Mein Bild entstand etwa im Juni.
Zu den Strukturen am Hochwald (die waren mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen...)auf der linken Seite...Das kann schon Restschnee sein...Nordostseite.
Ich war einen Monat vorher schon einmal in der Gegend gewesen,am Jeschken lag auf der Nordseite noch Schnee...!

@cxfahrer :Hufeisenstein war ich nicht,kenne ich auch nicht.Wo soll der sein?Stell doch mal ein Photo rein.

Die kegeligen Hügel(bei denen dachte ich erst ans böhmische Mittelgebirge)  kann ich aber nicht ganz zuordnen.Ist das in der Mitte der Oybin mit Klosterruine?


----------



## cxfahrer (2. August 2011)

Hufeisenstein ist auf der Cz Seite hinter dem Böhmischen Tor, weiss den Cz Namen nicht. So kann man sich von der Blickrichtung täuschen...


----------



## darkJST (2. August 2011)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> (...)Oybin(...)



Richtig, du bist dran (immer einer nach dem andern, sonst gibts zu viel durcheinander).

Ich stand *auf* dem Grazer Felsen, der linke Hügel ist der Berg Oybin mit Klosterruine. Bei den andern zwei Hügeln müsste ich auf die Wanderkarte schauen, war ich aber jeweils schon oben Das Bild ist vom 18.04.2006, ist also recht warscheinlich, dass da in der Nordflanke vom Hochwald noch Schnee lag. Und ja, das ist die Schmalspurbahn. Die Hochwaldbaude ist nicht im Bild, wobei man die von dem Standpunkt auch garnicht sieht (siehe Bild von Raumfahrer)


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. August 2011)

So.Mal kein Landschaftsbild.
(ich habe jetzt gerade nix bessres)





Mein Photo zeigt ein recht altes Gebäude.
Wo steht es&was ist es?
Hinweis:
Ein wirklich recht wichtiges dazugehöriges Ding aber befindet sich dahinter und ist ziemlich lang.Wie es der Zufall so will-vor fast 9Jahren ging das auf dem Photo unsichtbare Ding kaputt,wurde aber wieder repariert.

Viel Spass beim Lösen des Rätsels...


----------



## 44.0 (3. August 2011)

Spontan würde ich auf das Altenberger Bahnhofsgebäude tippen...


----------



## thomaask (3. August 2011)

Bahnhof Altenberg (Sachs) ist richtig


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. August 2011)

Das auf meinem Bild unsichtbare Ding ist 38km lang
-die Schienen von Heidenau nach Bhf Altenberg.

Auf diesem Link sieht man das Gebäude von der anderen Seite:
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Bahnhof_Altenberg_3.jpg&filetimestamp=20090813160639
Zur Geschichte der Müglitztalbahn:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Müglitztalbahn

@thomaask/44.0 : Ihr habt beide das Rätsel gelöst.
44.0 war zuerst,deshalb darf er ein neues Bild einstellen.


----------



## 44.0 (3. August 2011)

Da die Region bisher hier nicht berücksichtigt wurde (glaube ich jedenfalls) wieder Landschaft:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/948417]
	
[/URL]

Wo stehe ich und/oder was sehe ich, eine Nennung reicht (z.B. die Stadt links im Hintergrund oder der höchste Berg der Viererkette in der rechten Hälfte sind die bekanntesten Punkte...).


----------



## 44.0 (5. August 2011)

Will niemand oder kann niemand?
Ich erweitere das Bild mal um eines nach rechts (ok, ist nicht optimal gelungen, aber mein Panoramaprogramm bekommt das nicht korrekt auf die Reihe - und ich bin zu doof das manuell zu korrigieren).
Da taucht (u.a.) ein weiterer markanter Berg auf, dem auch die Preußen wohlgesonnen sind und in dem gleichnamigen Dorf gibt es als Sehenswürdigkeit noch eine  funktionstüchtige Bockwindmühle.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/949388]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepon (5. August 2011)

@44.0 Das Zittauer-Gebirge?

@mw.dd Das ist die Meixmühle (Pillnitz - > Borsberg) - meine Hausstrecke.


----------



## 44.0 (5. August 2011)

sepon schrieb:


> @44.0 Das Zittauer-Gebirge?



Nein.


----------



## mountain_DD (5. August 2011)

Ist die Stadt ev. Bautzen?


----------



## 44.0 (5. August 2011)

mountain_DD schrieb:


> Ist die Stadt ev. Bautzen?



Richtig, die Stadt links im Hintergrund ist Bautzen.
Der Höchste der Viererkette ist der Czorneboh.
Der markante Berg im Panoramabild ist der Kottmar (wo die Spreequellen liegen).

Und weil ich einmal gesucht habe, gibt es gratis das vollständige Panorama dazu: 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/949470]
	
[/URL]
...da ist dann wirklich das Zittauer Gebirge mit drauf, 
und mountain_DD ist dran! 

Im Übrigen ist das Ganze vom Valtenbergturm geknipst.


----------



## mountain_DD (6. August 2011)

Der Berg in der Mitte reicht als Nennung. Weiß selbst nicht mehr wo ich da eigentlich stand ;-) 
Wenn es nicht markant genug ist, dann muss ich passen, ein anderes Foto hab ich nicht. 

[FONT="]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/949759[/FONT] 








...wie krieg ich ein Foto hier rein? Mit Grafik einfügen und url eingeben gehts nicht :-(


----------



## Wanderradler (6. August 2011)

Sieht aus wie der Pöhlberg oder?


----------



## mountain_DD (6. August 2011)

Nein, der Pöhlberg ist es nicht.


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. August 2011)

geht so ;-)


----------



## 44.0 (6. August 2011)

Luchberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain_DD (7. August 2011)

Ja, der isses. 44.0 ist wieder dran.


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2011)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Na das wurde ja schneller aufgelÃ¶st als ich dachte  Ob es jetzt genau der Einstieg zu den Honza Trails ist weiÃ ich nicht. Mir ist dieser Trail als der "Tschechen-Supertrail" bekannt. Man wird auf jeden in HornÃ­ JiÅetÃ­n wieder ausgespuckt.   http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1684
> Erzi du darfst.....



heute bei regen gefahren. war nass aber sehr geil! man bin ich platt.


----------



## 44.0 (7. August 2011)

Als Sonntagsrätsel mal was anderes: 
*WAS* ist das für'n Holzdingens? 

(Selbstverständlich lasse ich auch die richtige Antwort auf "*WO* ist das?" gelten. Ich gebe aber zu, das Ding steht ca. 100m - 200m jenseits der sächsischen Grenze.)


----------



## darkJST (7. August 2011)

Eine etwas in die Jahre gekommene Skisprungschanze?


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2011)

ist das für so ne seilbahn?


----------



## 44.0 (7. August 2011)

Na das ging ja flott! 
darkJST hat recht - alter Anlaufturm einer Skisprungsschanze auf dem Schafberg an der sächsisch-brandenburgischen Grenze bei Großthiemig. Ortrand ist wahrscheinlich der nächste allgemein geläufige Ort. 
Die dortigen Kmehlener Berge sind im Übrigen durchaus mal einen Radausflug wert, von DD hin-und zurück rund 100km.

Ich übergebe an darkJST.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (7. August 2011)

So langsam gehen mir die gescheiten Bilder aus
Wo steh ich?


----------



## plexi (7. August 2011)

Am Bismarckturm beim Radebeuler Spitzhaus.


----------



## mw.dd (7. August 2011)

plexi schrieb:


> Am Bismarckturm beim Radebeuler Spitzhaus.



Bismarckturm und Spitzhaus passen m.M.n. nicht zusammen. Zu sehen ist der Radebeuler Wasserturm...

Edit: Spitzhaus passt


----------



## thomaask (7. August 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bismarckturm und Spitzhaus passen m.M.n. nicht zusammen.



warum soll das nicht zusammen passen ?
das panoramarestaurant "spitzhaus" ist unweit des bismarckturmes gelegen, oder der bismarckturm ist unweit des panoramarestaurantes "spitzhaus" gelegen 

bismarcktürme gibt es übrigens mehrere.
insgesamt wohl 240 auf unserer erde


----------



## mw.dd (7. August 2011)

thomaask schrieb:


> warum soll das nicht zusammen passen ?
> das panoramarestaurant "spitzhaus" ist unweit des bismarckturmes gelegen, oder der bismarckturm ist unweit des panoramarestaurantes "spitzhaus" gelegen
> 
> bismarcktürme gibt es übrigens mehrere.
> insgesamt wohl 240 auf unserer erde



Die Bildungslücke habe ich auch gerade gefüllt 

Es gibt einen Bismarckturm sowohl in Radebeul  als auch in Weinböhla (Bismarckwarte oder Friedensturm).


----------



## darkJST (8. August 2011)

plexi schrieb:


> Am Bismarckturm beim Radebeuler Spitzhaus.



Jup, bist dran


----------



## plexi (8. August 2011)

Gefragt ist nicht der markante Berg in der Bildmitte,
sondern mein Standort.


----------



## 44.0 (9. August 2011)

Königsbrücker Heide, Haselbergturm (ehem. Wettinhöhe)


----------



## plexi (9. August 2011)

Korrekt! Du bist dran.


----------



## 44.0 (9. August 2011)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/952092]
	
[/URL]

Wo bin ich? Genauer: Wo _war_ ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (11. August 2011)

Warst Du tatsächlich im Wasser?

http://hikebikemap.de/?zoom=17&lat=50.99556&lon=14.00171&layers=B0000TFFF


----------



## 44.0 (11. August 2011)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Warst Du tatsächlich im Wasser?



Niemals - wobei es an diesem Tag tatsächlich extrem heiß war und die körpereigene Transpiration am Maximum lag.

Ansonsten ist dein Link korrekt - für die die es nicht kennen: Wasserkraftwerk Niezelgrund an der Wesenitz, kurz flußaufwärts von Lohmen.

Raumfahrer darf weitermachen...


----------



## much175 (12. August 2011)

sieht echt Schmuck aus, da muss ich auch mal hin


----------



## Raumfahrer (14. August 2011)

Noch etwas zum Bild von 44.0
Auf einer Karte wird das Aquädukt als Teil von "Nietzels Pappenfabrik" bezeichnet.
Sie befindet sich im Lohmengrund. 
Im Tal war nicht genug Platz für einen Mühlgraben,so daß damals das Wasser über diese aufwändige Brückenkonstruktion zur Fabrik geleitet wurde.Lange Jahre war die Wasserkraftanlage außer Betrieb und wurde dem Verfall preisgegeben. 
Ganz links kann man übrigens die Staumauer erahnen...

@much175: Rücksicht auf Wanderer nehmen.




So.
Wo war ich?


----------



## mw.dd (14. August 2011)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> So.
> Wo war ich?
> ...



Burgstädter Linde.


----------



## Raumfahrer (14. August 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Burgstädt*l*er Linde.


Das ist richtig.


----------



## mw.dd (15. August 2011)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Das ist richtig.



Burgstädt*e*ler Linde - das ist richtig richtig 

So langsam gehen mir die interessanten Bilder aus. Was einfaches:







Wie heißt die Stelle, von der fotografiert wurde?


----------



## Th. (15. August 2011)

Ich tippe auf die Dresdner Aussicht auf dem Hohen Schneeberg.


----------



## Raumfahrer (15. August 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Burgstädt*e*ler Linde - das ist richtig richtig


 
"Burgstädtel" heisst das Dorf.
"Burgstädtler Linde" der Baum.

Quelle:Topographische Karte 1:25 000 Blatt 37 Dippoldiswalde,Kreischa,Dohna (Landesvermessungamt Sachsen)





Sorry für die Korinthen...


Prost mit Böhmisch Brauhaus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (15. August 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf die Dresdner Aussicht auf dem Hohen Schneeberg.



Das stimmt geographisch. Bei der Schreibweise bin ich nicht sicher - bitte Raumfahrer fragen


----------



## Th. (15. August 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bei der Schreibweise bin ich nicht sicher - bitte Raumfahrer fragen



Ich denke "Dresdner" ist in dem Fall ok. 
(Wobei ich letztens auch für "Burgdtädtler Linde" gestimmt hätte)

Soweit und  
Neues Bild kommt gleich...


----------



## Th. (15. August 2011)

Hat nur bedingt etwas mit Radfahren zu tun, ich versuche den Ball aber mal in eine andere Ecke Sachsens zu spielen:





Also: Wo und was?


----------



## peh (16. August 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> Also: Wo und was?


Grünau, K4.


----------



## Th. (16. August 2011)

Na bitte, hat doch geklappt!

Womit peh an der Reihe ist...


----------



## peh (16. August 2011)

Auf meiner Notebookfestplatte ist kaum Auswahl.

Hieran vorbei führen mich etliche Touren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. August 2011)

zu einfach 

http://www.bergbau-technik-park.de/index.php?id=29

vom markkleeberger see aus


----------



## peh (17. August 2011)

Genau! Du bist.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. August 2011)

Am Fluss X zwischen A und B bzw. wie heisst die Ecke (genaugenommen heisst die Ecke ja nicht nach dem Felsen, sonder nach der Schlucht dahinter).

nagut, hänge ich ein weiters Foto von hinter der Ecke mal dran:


----------



## dkc-live (19. August 2011)

wow die nehmen 5 â¬ um sich bekackte fÃ¶rderbrÃ¼cken anschauen zu kÃ¶nnen, die kein tagebau mehr kaufen wollte... ich seh sie schon alle vor mir "kÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤vin jackeliene schaut mal der rad bagggger" 
edit  die haben ja doch nen bagger in L-Bauweise anno 1950. ich schweige ^^

@ cx 

kreuzfelsen. nix kluft?


----------



## cxfahrer (19. August 2011)

Hurra David! :hÃ¼pf:

Du darfst!

Was hast du denn im Bergbaupark gemacht - und lohnen sich die 5â¬ ?


----------



## wildbiker (19. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Am Fluss X zwischen A und B bzw. wie heisst die  Ecke (genaugenommen heisst die Ecke ja nicht nach dem Felsen, sonder  nach der Schlucht dahinter).
> 
> nagut, hänge ich ein weiters Foto von hinter der Ecke mal dran:


Viadukt am Hasennest


----------



## fabfive (19. August 2011)

soooo.... dann will ich mal


----------



## cxfahrer (20. August 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Viadukt am Hasennest



Das ist zwar richtig, aber ich suchte nicht den Viadukt,  sondern die Nixkluft. Und David war schneller.

Gibt es hier eine Reihenfolge  ...



 @fabfive, ein stereo, 51°21'28.86"N 12°20'10.90"E


----------



## mw.dd (20. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Gibt es hier eine Reihenfolge  ...





racing_basti schrieb:


> Deshalb übernehm ich auch einfach mal die Regeln (die Leute aus dem Land der Bratwürste mögen es mir verzeihen).
> 
> *Regeln
> 
> ...



Aus diesem umfangreichen Regelwerk sollte hier 3. anwendbar sein


----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2011)

So dann will ich mal. Von wo ist das Fotografiert. (wie heiÃt der weg wo die radfahrer sind bzw der aussichtspunkt) 












cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hurra David! :hÃ¼pf:
> 
> Du darfst!
> 
> Was hast du denn im Bergbaupark gemacht - und lohnen sich die 5â¬ ?



naja ich sag mal so. im park war ich nicht. da sieht man aber sehr schÃ¶n wie zwischen 1930-1950 braunkohle abgebaut wurde.
das das mein studiengebiet ist war ich schon im angrenzenden tagebau unter den noch arbeitenden baggern unterwegs. 
interessant sind diese riesigen abraumbagger und fÃ¶rderbrÃ¼cken allemal. sie haben aber nix mit den kleinen kohlebaggern zu tun 
auf jedenfall gigantische gefÃ¤hrte.

5 â¬ sind hart. mit 10 war ich mal auf so ein ding hochgeklettert... da hats niemanden interessiert... heute darf man die ja nichtmal anfassen XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goa (21. August 2011)

Das ist der Einstieg vom Tiefen Grund auf den Bellmann's Los Trail. Das zweite Bild ist direkt am Bellmann' Los mit Blick auf die Forellenzucht. Ich hatte heut auch mal wieder seit Monaten Zeit zum Biken und hab sogar paar Bilder gemacht. Ich setz morgen eins rein


----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2011)

richtig.


----------



## goa (22. August 2011)

Wo steht dieser, an Schönheit kaum zu übertreffende, Turm?


----------



## 44.0 (22. August 2011)

Kohlhaukuppe bei Geising


----------



## goa (22. August 2011)

Treffer und versenkt!


----------



## 44.0 (22. August 2011)

Mal sehen, wer das kennt - wo ist das, bzw. welches Gebäude steht unmittelbar daneben?


----------



## wildbiker (22. August 2011)

Friedensturm Weinböhla...


----------



## 44.0 (22. August 2011)

wildbiker, du bist dran.


----------



## wildbiker (23. August 2011)

ahso, dann will ich auch mal...

Wo steht die Kirche? Ist nicht ganz einfach... In der Kleinstadt war ich erst am WE wieder, mein Lieblingsausgangspunkt für MTB-Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (24. August 2011)

Das müsste Hartha sein.


----------



## wildbiker (25. August 2011)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Das müsste Hartha sein.



 Stimmt, bist dran.


----------



## Rockhopser (25. August 2011)

In welchem Tal befinden wir uns und wie heißt der Felsen?


----------



## Th. (25. August 2011)

Hehe, der Polenztalwächter im Polenztal. 
Ich hoffe du warst dort nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs...

Übrigens wurden auf den Wiesen links am Bildrand Szenen aus dem ersten DEFA-Western ("Die Söhne der Großen Bärin") gedreht. Ich glaube 1969 (bin gerade zu faul zum googeln).

Korrektur: 1966 wars, hab' doch mal geschnüffelt


----------



## Rockhopser (25. August 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> Hehe, der Polenztalwächter im Polenztal.
> Ich hoffe du warst dort nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs...



Erwischt! War da damals tatsächlich mitm Rad unterwegs. Da war ich noch neu in der Gegend und hatte keine Ahnung, dass man in der Sächs. Schweiz ja eigentlich nirgends fahren darf... Is mir aber definitiv zu heiß inzwischen.

Du bist...


----------



## Th. (25. August 2011)

Ooch, immer die Sächsische-Schweiz-Fehlinformation...Man _*darf*_ da genau so viel und so wenig radfahren wie in anderen Teilen Sachsens, ausgenommen davon sind gerade mal 25% - der "Nationalpark Sächsische Schweiz" mit besonderen Regelungen.

Weiter im Thread:





Lt. der Grünen Liga (...) e.V. der "am meisten fotografierte und am häufigsten besuchte geologische Aufschluss Sachsens" 
(Ich war auch mehrmals da und habe es auch mehrfach geknipst - muss ich mich jetzt schämen?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (25. August 2011)

Flächennaturdenkmal Porphyrfächer Schmieders Graben


----------



## Th. (25. August 2011)

Vorbildlich gegoogelt oder gewußt?
Egal, du bist dran.


----------



## thomaask (28. August 2011)

achso, hier mal mein bild:






wo, was ?


----------



## feliks (28. August 2011)

oh ich glaube das ist die talsperren-mauer von der seitenbach.
auf der reifländer seite


----------



## thomaask (28. August 2011)

feliks schrieb:


> seitenbach



oder saidenbach ?


----------



## dkc-live (28. August 2011)

ich sag lichtenberg.  (türlich die talsperrenmauer.)


----------



## slacker666 (29. August 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich sag lichtenberg.  (türlich die talsperrenmauer.)



auf keinen fall.


----------



## Th. (31. August 2011)

Ich denke, _*feliks*_ hat das aktuelle Rätsel zeitnah gelöst und ist dran (oder irre ich mich?).

Hauptsache hier geht das Licht nicht aus...




(Nur zur Überbrückung und als Vorgeschmack auf die bevorstehende Nightbike-Saison - das nächste Rätsel sollte von *feliks *kommen)


----------



## darkJST (1. September 2011)

Das rechts ist das Spitzhaus


----------



## Th. (6. September 2011)

Richtig. 
Daneben der Bismarckturm und die (beleuchtete) Spitzhaustreppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (12. September 2011)

sorry, habe momentan leider keine vernünftigen bilder

also darf der nächste


----------



## darkJST (12. September 2011)

Ähm...eig. wär ich ja dran, habs am WE aber total verpeilt was reinzustellen, es darf wer will.


----------



## dkc-live (12. September 2011)

an welchem ort ist das?


----------



## Waldschleicher (12. September 2011)

Hutberg Kamenz, würdsch sachn.


----------



## dkc-live (12. September 2011)

nein.


----------



## slacker666 (13. September 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> an welchem ort ist das?



hainichen/stadtpark


----------



## dkc-live (13. September 2011)

jupp


----------



## slacker666 (13. September 2011)

hab leider nur ein handy-pic zur hand, ich hoffe es lässt sich was erkennen.
wie heisst der "berg" auf dem ich stehe?


----------



## dkc-live (13. September 2011)

Burgberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slacker666 (13. September 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Burgberg



jupp


----------



## Raumfahrer (14. September 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Burgberg


Burgberge gibt es so viele wie  Burgen...


----------



## Th. (14. September 2011)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Burgberge gibt es so viele wie Burgen...


 
Nicht jede Burg steht auf einem Berg - und nicht auf jedem Burgberg steht (noch) eine Burg...

Burg Lichtenberg


----------



## Raumfahrer (14. September 2011)

Stimmt,es gibt ja auch noch Wasserburgen...

Ich wollte nur wissen,wo sich der obige Burgberg befindet.Sieht interessant aus.


----------



## much175 (14. September 2011)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus.



Da gibts einen kurzen knackigen Trail, quasi mein Hometrail^^
-> sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## dkc-live (15. September 2011)

Ja der Trail ist wirklich kurz und knackig  aber es lohnt sich für mich nicht wirklich 30 km Asphalt hin und zurück zu fahren. Außer mal mit dem Stadtradl.

von wo ist das aufgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (15. September 2011)

nur Asphalt??? Direkt an der Strecke (Freiberg-Burgberg) liegen mindestens drei Trails, wenn du noch ein paar kleine Umwege in Kauf nimmst sind es schonmal sechs 

aber nun zurück zum Thema...


----------



## dkc-live (15. September 2011)

kannst mir ja mal ne gpx senden.


----------



## kindi (15. September 2011)

Terrasse Ferienhaus Fichtelberg.


----------



## dkc-live (15. September 2011)

genau


----------



## kindi (15. September 2011)

Ich gebe ab an den Nächsten, da ich außer von der Fichtelbergregion keine Bilder von Sachsen habe; nur Dias, aber die müßte ich erst scannen.


----------



## Wanderradler (17. September 2011)

Ok, da nehme ich die Herrausforderung an. 

Also wo bin ich? 

Kleiner Tipp: In der Nähe gibt es was sehr großes.


----------



## mw.dd (17. September 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Ok, da nehme ich die Herrausforderung an.
> 
> Also wo bin ich?
> 
> Kleiner Tipp: In der Nähe gibt es was sehr großes.



Kleiner Fichtelberg?


----------



## Wanderradler (18. September 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Fichtelberg?


 
Nein. Glaube sogar, auf dem kleinen Fichtelberg war gar kein Haus selber.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (18. September 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Ok, da nehme ich die Herrausforderung an.
> 
> Also wo bin ich?
> 
> Kleiner Tipp: In der NÃ¤he gibt es was sehr groÃes.



Irgendwie erinnern mich die ganzen Antennen an den kleinen Ort LesnÃ¡!? 

Er liegt vier Kilometer sÃ¼dlich von Hora SvatÃ© KateÅiny und ist die hÃ¶chstgelegene Ansiedlung im Okres Most. Was groÃes in der NÃ¤he kÃ¶nnte einer der zahlreichen Berge rund um LesnÃ¡ sein. z.B. der MedvÄdÃ­ skÃ¡la (BÃ¤renstein, 924 m)


----------



## Wanderradler (18. September 2011)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie erinnern mich die ganzen Antennen an den kleinen Ort LesnÃ¡!?
> 
> Er liegt vier Kilometer sÃ¼dlich von Hora SvatÃ© KateÅiny und ist die hÃ¶chstgelegene Ansiedlung im Okres Most. Was groÃes in der NÃ¤he kÃ¶nnte einer der zahlreichen Berge rund um LesnÃ¡ sein. z.B. der MedvÄdÃ­ skÃ¡la (BÃ¤renstein, 924 m)


 
Tschechiche Seite ist richtig, aber der Ort, den du da beschreibst ist "zu weit weg".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schibiker (19. September 2011)

Ich glaube da erst vorbei gefahren zu sein. Das Haus liegt an der 223 auf tschechischer Seite entweder zwischen Medenec und Rusova oder Rusova und Vysluni ... das große könnte dann die Talsperre sein ?


----------



## Wanderradler (21. September 2011)

Hallo schibiker,

ich lasse dies gelten, zwischen Rusova und Vysluni. Und die Preßnitztalsperre ist eben dieses große "Objekt". 
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.455...13.115278&sspn=0.1,0.1&num=1&vpsrc=6&t=m&z=14

Hoffe, die Karte zeigt die richtige Stelle an, der grüne Pfeil, da befindet sich die Wetterstation (denke mal, ist eine Wetterstation).

Also du bist der nächste.


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. September 2011)

Es war also im tschechischen Teil von Sachsen...


----------



## schibiker (2. Oktober 2011)

so, jetzt aber - ich war extra unterwegs heute ... gesucht ist das Objekt im Vordergrund ( rechts ) das weiter weg ist Bonus !!!


----------



## Physioterrorist (2. Oktober 2011)

Wiese???

PS: Wenn du extra los fährst, um solche Fotos zu machen, will ich dein Fotoalbum nicht sehen...


----------



## schibiker (3. Oktober 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Wiese???
> 
> PS: Wenn du extra los fährst, um solche Fotos zu machen, will ich dein Fotoalbum nicht sehen...



genau den rechten Teil der Wiese wollte ich wissen ... wenn Du mitten in der Nacht nicht mehr denken kannst lass es !!!

PS. Kannst ja gerne das nächste mal auf die Wiese zu den Kühen gehen um näher ran zu kommen ...

Ich bin hier weg !


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. Oktober 2011)

Klugscheißmodus an:

Das Bilderrätsel in Sachsen funktioniert etwas anders als in Thüringen oder Sachsen-Anhalt.

Klugscheißmodus aus.

Sollte es tatsächlich im Zittauer Gebirge sein?
Hinten links der Hochwald.
Vorne rechts der Johannesstein.
Hab ich´s bald?

@schibiker:Bleib locker.


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. Oktober 2011)

@schibiker
Bleib mal ganz ruhig. Wir sollten ne Friedenspfeife rauchen. Ich mein ja nur, wenn du aus Dresden kommst, gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten, auch im Umland, irgendwas Interessantes zu fotografieren. Eventuell auch so, dass es schwieriger wird und nicht gleich zu erraten ist...


----------



## schibiker (6. Oktober 2011)

Zittauer Gebirge ist die falsche Ecke ... wer schon mal die 4-Hübel-Tour mitgefahren ist hat es von der anderen Seite gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (6. Oktober 2011)

schibiker schrieb:


> l die 4-Hübel-Tour


Da war ich nicht mit.
Aber das ist schon mal ein Hinweis...
Diese Hügel- oder Bergkuppe hinten links sieht mir kegelig aus...
Um Dresden rum gibt es da nicht viel von dieser Gestalt.
Ein Blick auf die Karte hilft eventuell.
Warst Du in der Sächsischen Schweiz zwischen Lohsdorf und Goßdorf?
Am Heidehübel?
Dann wäre das hinten links der Gickelsberg.


----------



## Th. (6. Oktober 2011)

@Raumfahrer, wie kommst du auf die Dresdner Region, bzw. Sächsische Schweiz? 
Die 4 Hübel Tour führt durchs zentrale Erzgebirge (O-Thal, Annaberg und so), ich bin da auch (noch) nie mitgefahren - erkenne das Bild demzufolge nicht.


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. Oktober 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> wie kommst du auf die Dresdner Region, bzw. Sächsische Schweiz?


Ich habe wild spekuliert.
Schibiker kommt aus Dresden.
"Hübel" gibt es auch in der Sächsischen Schweiz,nämlich in dem von mir genannten Teil.    
Was es genau mit der 4-Hübel-Tour auf sich hat,wusste ich nicht.

Übrigens geht auf meiner Landkarte auch so eine Elektrizitätsleitung lang...

Allerdings ist das auf dem Bild wohl eher eine Telephonleitung...

Naja,so kann man sich irren.


----------



## MaxxTBone (6. Oktober 2011)

dann wird das wohl einer der 4 hübel sein... ich geh mal der reihe nach: bärenstein, scheibenberg, pöhlberg, fichtelberg?


----------



## schibiker (7. Oktober 2011)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> dann wird das wohl einer der 4 hübel sein... ich geh mal der reihe nach: bärenstein, scheibenberg, pöhlberg, fichtelberg?


 
es wird wärmer ... der erste Berg ist ganz in der Nähe, aber nicht auf dem Bild !


----------



## mw.dd (7. Oktober 2011)

schibiker schrieb:


> es wird wärmer ... der erste Berg ist ganz in der Nähe, aber nicht auf dem Bild !



Dann rate ich mal: Habichtsberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schibiker (7. Oktober 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dann rate ich mal: Habichtsberg?


 
nein ...


----------



## MaxxTBone (7. Oktober 2011)

feuerturm, toskabank? ich dachte aber die liegen im wald


----------



## much175 (11. Oktober 2011)

mhh, vlt bekommen wir noch einen kleinen Tipp?
Damit der Fred nicht nach ganz unten rutscht und abstirbt...


----------



## schibiker (12. Oktober 2011)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> feuerturm, toskabank? ich dachte aber die liegen im wald


 
die liegen auch im Wald ...


Wenn ich mich dort um 180° drehe würde ich den Bärenstein sehen.


----------



## GlockeGT (13. Oktober 2011)

Eventuell auch auflösen und ein neues Bild. Das alte reizt nicht mehr.


----------



## 44.0 (14. Oktober 2011)

Sehe ich auch so - scheint niemand zu kennen, also wo und was ist das?


----------



## mr.malcom (14. Oktober 2011)

Ist der Berg im Hintergrund der Lilienstein oder die Festung Königstein?


----------



## Raumfahrer (15. Oktober 2011)

Weder noch....

Es ist irgendwo im Erzgebirge.
Beim Bärenstein,so der Hinweis vom schibiker.

Hat hier keiner eine Karte von dieser Gegend?

Ansonsten: schibiker,bitte lösen Sie!


----------



## mw.dd (15. Oktober 2011)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hat hier keiner eine Karte von dieser Gegend?



http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=50.4988288879395&lon=12.989616394043&zoom=13

Hatten wir den Schießberg schon? Pollmerfelsen? Liebenstein?


----------



## Raumfahrer (15. Oktober 2011)

www.openstreetmap.org kann eine genaue topographische Karte nicht ersetzen...

Die Höhenlinien und kleine wichtige Details fehlen dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (15. Oktober 2011)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> www.openstreetmap.org kann eine genaue topographische Karte nicht ersetzen...



Noch nicht 

Aber es sollte mit openstreetmap doch herauszubekommen sein, welcher Huckel in der Nähe des Bärensteins nun gesucht wird?


----------



## mr.malcom (15. Oktober 2011)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Weder noch....
> 
> Es ist irgendwo im Erzgebirge.
> Beim Bärenstein,so der Hinweis vom schibiker.
> ...



In der Nähe vom Lilienstein und Festung gibt es den kleinen und großen Bärenstein. Daher mein Tip.


----------



## Raumfahrer (15. Oktober 2011)

@mr.malcolm: Das Gestein dort sieht aber auch etwas anders aus,als wie auf dem Bild vom schibiker...


----------



## GlockeGT (19. Oktober 2011)

Neues Bild bitte. Sonst schläft das hier noch komplett ein.


----------



## Raumfahrer (19. Oktober 2011)

Wenn schon ein neues Bild,dann bitte nicht wieder von irgendwelchen Hügeln in der sächsischen Pampa...

Ich habe die Vermutung,daß schibiker das Bild in der sächsischen Mongolei aufgenommen hat...


Sorry.
Am Besten schibiker löst das Bild auf.


----------



## draussen (20. Oktober 2011)

einer der eulensteine?


----------



## much175 (20. Oktober 2011)

So liebe Leute, aufwachen 

Bevor es hier in den Tiefschlaf geht, rüttel ich den Fred mal wach. Solange wir noch auf die Auflösung warten, können wir ja schon weiterspielen .

Also, wo befindet sich diese schicke Hütte?





sollte einfach sein


----------



## racing_basti (20. Oktober 2011)

ich weiß es, da ich aber erstmal meine fotos nach dem rechner-crash wieder sortieren muss löse ich mal nicht


----------



## mw.dd (20. Oktober 2011)

Kunnerstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (20. Oktober 2011)

und richtig! Sehr coole Gegend dort, mw.dd ist an der Reihe


----------



## mw.dd (20. Oktober 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> ... mw.dd ist an der Reihe



Morgen. Wenn einer von Euch es eher schafft, ist es auch ok - es sei denn, das Rätselbild besteht zu 2/3 aus Wiese


----------



## Th. (23. Oktober 2011)

Morgen war vorgestern - deshalb was ganz einfaches HEUTE von mir


----------



## mw.dd (23. Oktober 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Morgen. Wenn einer von Euch es eher schafft, ist es auch ok - es sei denn, das Rätselbild besteht zu 2/3 aus Wiese



...und nicht zur Hälfte aus Himmel 



Th. schrieb:


> Morgen war vorgestern - deshalb was ganz einfaches HEUTE von mir
> 
> <Bild gelöscht>



Entschuldigung...

Irgendwas in der Oberlausitz? Blick auf den Olbersdorfer See... Auf dem Töpfer vielleicht?


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. Oktober 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Blick auf den Olbersdorfer See... Auf dem Töpfer vielleicht?


 
Nein,der Olbersdorfer See wäre *vor* der Stadt.


Oder???


----------



## Th. (23. Oktober 2011)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Nein,der Olbersdorfer See wäre *vor* der Stadt.



Vorausgesetzt du meinst mit "Stadt" Zittau und nicht Olbersdorf gäbe es dafür einen Bonuspunkt.
Allerdings ist fast alles falsch. 
Zugegeben: Oberlausitz stimmt!

...und weil hier fälschlicherweise als Fotostandpunkt "Töpfer" angegeben wurde...einen weiteren Bonuspunkt gibt es für den, der den richtigen Fotostandpunkt kennt.

Edith sagt, eine etwas größere Auflösung gibt es bei mir im Fotoalbum (Link funktioniert irgendwie nicht...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (25. Oktober 2011)

Keiner?

Na gut , vielleicht war mein letzter Post auch etwas verwirrend:
- es ist nicht vom Töpfer fotografiert
- es ist nicht Zittau und auch nicht der Olbersdorfer See, demzufolge auch nicht das Kraftwerk Turow in Polen
- es *ist* in der Oberlausitz

Zusätzliche Tipps:
- die Stadt wurde bereits vor Dresden urkundlich erwähnt
- das Gewässer gibt es in der Form erst seit rund 30 Jahren
- das Kraftwerk liegt in Sachsen


----------



## zwenno (25. Oktober 2011)

ich tippe mal auf Bautzen mit der Talsperre und im Hintergrund das Kraftwerk in Boxberg?


----------



## darkJST (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich sach mal Bautzen und ich vermute mal einen der Berge zwischen Bautzen und Wilthen.


----------



## Th. (25. Oktober 2011)

Na also, war doch einfach.

Zwenno hat recht und ist dran. 

Aufnahmestandort ist der "Bautzenblick" oberhalb von Sora in Richtung Teufelskanzel und Mönchswalder Berg.
Mit entsprechender Ahnung und der nötigen Ausrüstung sieht das dann richtig gut aus: Gefunden bei fotocommunity.de


----------



## darkJST (25. Oktober 2011)

Mist, hätte vielleicht mal neu laden sollen vorm antworten^^


----------



## zwenno (25. Oktober 2011)

bin zwar nicht mehr so oft in Sachsen unterwegs, hab aber ein schönes von meiner letzten grossen Tour.


----------



## Th. (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich tippe mal auf Breitenbrunn, im Hintergrund Auersberg.


----------



## racing_basti (26. Oktober 2011)

Auersberg im Hintergrund denke ich auch, aber der Ort müsste Sosa sein.


----------



## zwenno (26. Oktober 2011)

@TH. genau richtig, ist der Aufstieg von Breitenbrunn zur Halbemeile!


----------



## Th. (26. Oktober 2011)

Was und wo das ist, sollte relativ einfach sein. 
Deshalb eine Zusatzfrage: Am Fotostandpunkt war ich nicht mit dem Rad. Wer weiß warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (26. Oktober 2011)

Das sollte die Brandbaude und Brandaussicht bei Hohnstein sein. Beim Standpunkt würde ich mal die Hexe raten?


----------



## Th. (26. Oktober 2011)

Mit Brandbaude/-aussicht hast du erstmal recht - und während du ein neues Bild suchst, überlegt dir die Zusatzfrage noch mal...
Wie in den exif Daten zu erkennen, hatte ich umgerechnet auf KB ein 432mm Tele ausgefahren. Die Hexe sollte rechts unten im Bild der helle Felskopf sein, direkt über dem "gelben" Baum.


----------



## mr.malcom (27. Oktober 2011)

Nun gut, dann mal wieder was ganz einfaches. Von wo aus ist das Foto aufgenommen?



 

@Th: diese Daten hab ich mir gar nicht angeschaut. Dann rate ich mal ins blaue: evtl aus Richtung Waitzdorf oder Ochelturm?


----------



## Th. (27. Oktober 2011)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> ... Dann rate ich mal ins blaue: evtl aus Richtung Waitzdorf oder Ochelturm?



Dafür gibt es die volle Zusatzpunktzahl. Wobei ich anmerken muss, dass ich oberhalb vom Ochelturm und Popanz auf dem Massiv stand. Ich hätte also auch mit dem Rad...aber nein, ist ja Nationalpark und da wird gelaufen!

(Das aktuelle Bild ist klar - ich hoffe du warst da auch "nur" zu Fuß - ich lasse aber mal jemand anderes ran)


----------



## RMvolcano (1. November 2011)

Grüße! Ich sag mal Winterberg??


----------



## mr.malcom (1. November 2011)

@RMvolcano: Fast richtig, lass ich aber auch gelten.
Ist ein klein wenig unterhalb des Gipfels von der Kipphornaussicht gemacht.
Du bist dran.

@th: ja ich war mit dem Rad dort. (ich zieh nun mal lieber ganz schnell den Kopf ein)


----------



## RMvolcano (5. November 2011)

Juhu -naja so genau is goolemaps nicht  
Lt. Wiki. gehört wohl auch das Vogtland mit zum Erzgebirge - aber ich hab mal ein -denk' ich- einfaches Motiv gewählt:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




viel Spaß!


----------



## MaxxTBone (6. November 2011)

das vogtland hatten wir am anfang schon durch, dann gabs keine bilder mehr und deshalb gings dann richtung osten ;-)


----------



## MaxxTBone (6. November 2011)

ich glaub, das wär für die jungs hier eh zu schwer und deshalb lös ich mal. du stehst auf dem perlaser turm mit blickrichtung treuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMvolcano (6. November 2011)

Des is' natürlich korrekt


----------



## MaxxTBone (7. November 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1010651
dann frage ich euch hiermit:
was ist in der bildmitte zu sehen und wo ist mein standpunkt?


----------



## Th. (7. November 2011)

Ich sage mal Vogtlandarena von der Schneckensteiner Halde.


----------



## MaxxTBone (7. November 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> Ich sage mal Vogtlandarena von der Schneckensteiner Halde.



macht mans zu schwer wirds nicht gelöst. macht mans zu leicht dauerts keinen halben tag. du bist dran.


----------



## Th. (7. November 2011)

Ich habe extra für euch beim heutigen Nightride den Foto eingepackt und einen kleinen Umweg gemacht.





Was ist das für ein hell erleuchtetes Gebäude (war unlängst in allen Medien)?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (7. November 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> Ich habe extra für euch beim heutigen Nightride den Foto eingepackt und einen kleinen Umweg gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sag mal das ist das Militärhistorisches Museum der Bundeswehr in Dresden. ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (8. November 2011)

Genau das.

Aus dieser Perspektive ist die Vergewaltigung historischer Bausubstanz wenigstens nicht ganz so krass zu erkennen.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (9. November 2011)

Gesucht wird der Name des Berges in der oberen Bildmitte? Kleiner Tipp: wenn ihr etwas zoomt entdeckt ihr möglicherweise auch einen Hinweis! Wem es zu leicht ist darf auch gerne noch meinen Fotostandpunkt erraten. Viel Spaß....


----------



## Th. (9. November 2011)

Wieselstein.
Als Fotostandpunkt tippe ich auf Bereich Lange Wiese (Dlouha Louka), ggf. der dortige Wolfsberg (Vlci hora)


----------



## miriquidi-biker (9. November 2011)

LouÄnÃ¡ (deutsch Wieselstein) ist der hÃ¶chste Berg des Osterzgebirges. (956 m Ã¼. NN)    Der Gipfelbereich befindet sich in einem Wildgehege und ist fÃ¼r die Ãffentlichkeit nicht zugÃ¤ngig.

Vlci hore (deutsch Wolfsberg) 890 m Ã¼. NN. Auf dem Gipfel befindet sich ein Telekommunikationsturm mit einer HÃ¶he von 40 m. Dieser ist durch eine Wendeltreppe und einer Aussichtsplattform begehbar. 

Also alles richtig Th.  dann weiter.....


----------



## Th. (9. November 2011)

Sollte auch recht einfach sein...


----------



## thomaask (9. November 2011)

ist das die burg der gräfin cos(s)el ?


----------



## Th. (9. November 2011)

Klar doch. Burg Stolpen.
Wenn auch auf dem Bild der Siebenspitzenturm und nicht der Coselturm zu sehen ist, ist es doch die "Residenz" von Anna Constantia von Brockdorff, der Reichsgräfin von Cosel.
Man hat zwar eine hervorragende Aussicht - ein halbes Jahrhundert möchte ich dort trotzdem nicht verbringen.


----------



## Th. (15. November 2011)

@Thomaask, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, dass du dran bist?
Du kannst natürlich auch freigeben, sofern du gerade nix passendes hast...


----------



## Th. (19. November 2011)

Da thomaask scheinbar nicht will oder nicht kann - hier was Neues.
Ist nicht von mir - hatte gerade keine Hand frei 

Zu sehen 4 markante Berge, Foto-Standpunkt ("Wo bin ich?")?


----------



## mr.malcom (19. November 2011)

Standort zwischen Papstdorf und Laasenstein? 
Gipfel im Hintergrung evtl. Kaiserkrone, Zirkelstein und Großer Winterberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (19. November 2011)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Openstoker jetzt nicht mit raten darf...

Das müsste deutlich näher am Zirkelstein sein. Der Ort ist Reinhardtsdorf-Schöna und der Standort sollte sich dann laut Karte unterhalb vom Wolfsberg auf dem Malerweg (Neue Sorge) befinden.


----------



## Th. (19. November 2011)

Nun ja. 
Standort falsch. 
Gipfel im *Vorder*grund und der links im -sozusagen - *Zwischen*grund richtig. 
...und der im Hintergrund?

Na - ist schon ok, wenn dir nicht noch die fehlenden Angaben einfallen, stell was eigenes ein. Hauptsache es geht hier weiter.


----------



## Raumfahrer (20. November 2011)

Das ganz hinten (links neben Zirkelstein) könnte der Kaltenberg (Studenec) in der Tschechei sein.


----------



## Th. (20. November 2011)

Hoppla, da ist mir gestern doch der Post vom Physioterroristen entgangen - selbstverständlich hat er mit Wolfsberg als Standort recht. 
Ebenso stimmt Kaltenberg als Berg im Hintergrund (@Raumfahrer).

Ansonsten im Vordergrund Kaiserkrone und Zirkelstein im Vordergrund, links dahinter der Große Winterberg.
Ich denke mr.malcolm sollte weitermachen (der Terrorist muss eh' erstmal seine Elbsandsteinrunde im EB-Thread veröffentlichen )


----------



## mw.dd (20. November 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> ... (der Terrorist muss eh' erstmal seine Elbsandsteinrunde im EB-Thread veröffentlichen )


----------



## mr.malcom (21. November 2011)

Nun gut, dann wollen wir mal...
Sollte sehr einfach sein.
Welcher Ort ist das (im Hintergrund) oder was ist links oben auf dem Felsen?


----------



## recon09 (21. November 2011)

Kurort Rathen mit der Bastei?


----------



## mr.malcom (21. November 2011)

Keine 10 Minuten und schon richtig gelöst.
War ja auch easy.

@recon09: du bist dran.


----------



## bikelover (21. November 2011)

dann nochmal easy:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (21. November 2011)

bikelover schrieb:


> dann nochmal easy:
> http://salzinet.com/content/fotos/img/2357.jpg



Ich glaub du musst warten bis du etwas erraten hast

Ansonsten Leuchtturm am Fasanenschlösschen


----------



## recon09 (22. November 2011)

Na dann mach ich jetzt mal weiter.

Wo war ich hier?


----------



## bikelover (22. November 2011)

darkJST schrieb:


> Ich glaub du musst warten bis du etwas erraten hast


sorry, war mir nicht klar.


----------



## schibiker (24. November 2011)

Wo war ich hier?


auf der Wiese


----------



## mw.dd (24. November 2011)

schibiker schrieb:


> ...
> auf einer Wiese



 
Ich schlage vor, Du bist dran.


----------



## Raumfahrer (24. November 2011)

schibiker schrieb:


> auf der Wiese


und man schaut in südwestliche Richtung, nehme ich an.
@recon09: Westerzgebirge?

@schibiker: Wo warst Du da?



Du bist noch eine Lösung schuldig!
Zeigs auf der google-map.
Bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schibiker (25. November 2011)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> und man schaut in südwestliche Richtung, nehme ich an.
> @recon09: Westerzgebirge?
> 
> @schibiker: Wo warst Du da?
> ...


 
Das ist der Sanderstein - liegt zwischen dem Berg Bärenstein und dem Ort Bärenstein. Im Hintergrund ist der Kupferhügel ( CZ ) ...

Der Sanderstein wird wohl auf keiner Karte verzeichnet sein, hoffe der Ausschnitt auf Google funktioniert:

http://maps.google.de/?ll=50.502093,13.017375&spn=0.001049,0.003259&t=h&z=19&vpsrc=6


----------



## pfiffikus (25. November 2011)

thema grad erst entdeckt; da misch ich mich hier mal mit ein.





wo?


----------



## racing_basti (25. November 2011)

pfiffikus schrieb:


> thema grad erst entdeckt; da misch ich mich hier mal mit ein.
> 
> wo?



dann lies dir mal den ersten beitrag durch wie das ganze hier funktioniert


----------



## pfiffikus (25. November 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> dann lies dir mal den ersten beitrag durch wie das ganze hier funktioniert



spaßbremse...
regeln sind da um gebrochen zu werden


----------



## racing_basti (25. November 2011)

pfiffikus schrieb:


> spaßbremse...
> regeln sind da um gebrochen zu werden



brich von mir aus deine regeln wie du willst, aber hier solls halbwegs übersichtlich bleiben 

nimm dein bild einfach wieder raus, löse das nächste rätsel und du bist ganz offiziell dran


----------



## mr.malcom (25. November 2011)

@pfiffikus: RTFM und ab in die Trotzecke 


@recon09: ich glaub es wäre nun Zeit für den ersten Hinweis.


----------



## schibiker (25. November 2011)

recon09 schrieb:


> Na dann mach ich jetzt mal weiter.
> 
> Wo war ich hier?



Dann will ich mal lösen wo die Wiese ist ...

Das Bild zeigt Vejprty ( Weipert ) und Du stehst auf dem Parkplatz am Waldrand bei der Bergauffahrt in Bärenstein. Im Hintergrund sieht man noch den Kupferhübel ( Medenec ).

Würde man von dort einen Schwenk nach rechts machen würde man den Sanderstein sehen ...


----------



## recon09 (27. November 2011)

Da kann ich das mit dem Hinweis wohl lassen. 

schibiker hat recht. Du bist dran.


----------



## dkc-live (29. November 2011)

nene dieser sanderstein verfolgt uns bestimmt noch bis zum ende des threads.


----------



## schibiker (29. November 2011)

recon09 schrieb:


> Da kann ich das mit dem Hinweis wohl lassen.
> 
> schibiker hat recht. Du bist dran.



ich werde wohl meine Heimat wieder erkennen ... dort habe ich schon als Kind gespielt.

Habe das selbe Bild auch gerade gefunden - mit Winteraussicht !

Es scheint als kennen sich nicht sehr viele im oberen Erzgebirge aus, ich hoffe das nächste Bild ( das mit der Bahn ) ist trotzdem machbar ... gesucht ist der Ort wo ich das Bild gemacht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (30. November 2011)

Kretscham-Rothensehma


----------



## schibiker (30. November 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> Kretscham-Rothensehma


 
richtig !!!


----------



## ESKA (30. November 2011)

Also das mit den Sanderstein hätte ich nicht mal erkannt und ich wohn da. (manchmal)


----------



## Th. (30. November 2011)

Ist wahrscheinlich nicht einfach. Mal sehen, ob's jemand kennt.


----------



## Raumfahrer (1. Dezember 2011)

Das Kreuz könnte auf dem Götterfelsen bei Meissen sein,über dem Triebischtal.
Beim Hintergrund...hm...


----------



## Th. (1. Dezember 2011)

Götterfelsen ist richtig.

Im Hintergrund die Polenzer Linden (ich glaube die Höhe heißt wirklich so - ich habe nirgends eine andere Bezeichnung herausgefunden). Linden stehen wirklich ein paar da und natürlich der markante Funkturm.


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. Dezember 2011)

@Th. :Bisher kenne ich den Götterfelsen nur von unten,vom Triebischtal aus.

Wo war ich da gewesen und wie heißt diese Bahnstation?


----------



## schibiker (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich bin der Meinung das schon mal in der Nähe von Dresden gesehen zu haben. Entweder gehört es dann zur Weisseritztalbahn oder Windbergbahn ...


----------



## Raumfahrer (4. Dezember 2011)

schibiker schrieb:


> ... Nähe von Dresden ...


Im weitesten Sinne...
Dort befindet sich übrigens noch ein weiteres "Transportmittel",allerdings weder für Güter noch Menschen.
Ergänzung: Es ist weithin sichtbar,aber trotzdem nicht auf dem Bild.


> Entweder gehört es dann zur Weisseritztalbahn oder Windbergbahn ...


Die eine ist eine Schmalspurbahn , die andere hat Normalspur.
Es gibt/gab noch andere Eisenbahnen im weiteren Umland von Dresden.
Das auf dem Bild ist Schmalspur und der letzte Zug fuhr dort vor ca. 40 Jahren.
Auf den ehemaligen Bahndämmen kann man recht gut durch die Gegend radeln.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/24/Sachsenschmalspur.png


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuberaser (4. Dezember 2011)

Neu erbautes Bahnwärterhaus in Bannewitz in der Nähe vom Schacht???
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Raumfahrer (4. Dezember 2011)

An der ehem. Windbergbahn ist es nicht!


----------



## schibiker (4. Dezember 2011)

cuberaser schrieb:


> Neu erbautes Bahnwärterhaus in Bannewitz in der Nähe vom Schacht???
> Gruss Steffen


dort liegen keine Schienen ... sieht aber ähnlich aus


----------



## Th. (4. Dezember 2011)

@Raumfahrer - das war eine harte Nuss! Ohne die Tipps hätte ich es nicht rausbekommen, obwohl ich sofort wusste, das schon mal gesehen zu haben.

Wilsdruff, alter Haltepunkt Nossener Straße

Mit dem "Transportmittel" meinst du sicher den Funkmast...


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. Dezember 2011)

@Th. : Alles richtig! 
Du bist dran.
Diese Bahnhäuschen standen/stehen eigendlich überall in Sachsen an Bahnlinien herum.Ein Güterwagon auf einem Rollwagen ist allerdings etwas seltener in der Landschaft zu sehen (mittlerweile).







P.S. Wenn meine Photos schon nicht so besonders...
dann muß wenigstens das Rätsel...


----------



## Th. (5. Dezember 2011)

Also dann, weiter durch Sachsen:





Wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (6. Dezember 2011)

Das müsste eins der Steinbruchlöcher am Klosterberg sein mit Blick auf Demitz-Thumitz.


----------



## Th. (6. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt.
Rockhopser darf weitermachen.


----------



## Rockhopser (6. Dezember 2011)

Astrein... bin dort erst einmal gewesen, aber die ganzen tiefen Abgründe sind mir gut in Erinnerung geblieben.

Dann mal weiter:



Was sehen wir, bzw. wo sind wir? Vlt. kennt auch jmd. den genauen Namen der Stelle?


----------



## Th. (7. Dezember 2011)

Im Hintergrund der Jeschken, vorn Lückendorf. Dazwischen der langgestreckte Berg konnte der Raubschlossberg sein (Loupenický vrch).
Standort weiß ich nicht genau, evtl. die Brandhöhe. Die Sinkwitzbank dürfte vom Blickwinkel etwas tiefer sein...


----------



## Rockhopser (9. Dezember 2011)

Sehr gut, soweit alles richtig.
Ich stand aber tatsÃ¤chlich an der Singwitzbank unterhalb der LubischhÃ¶he. Der langgestreckte breite Berg ist der LiÂÄÃ­ hora (Fuchsberg). Der LoupeÂnickÃ½ vrch ist links daneben und etwas niedriger.

Dann geb ich mal an dich wieter...


----------



## darkJST (9. Dezember 2011)

Kannst du mir bitte die Koordinaten geben? Ich bin in der Ecke öfter mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen und weiß grad nicht wo das ist...das verwirrt mich.


----------



## Rockhopser (9. Dezember 2011)

darkJST schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte die Koordinaten geben? Ich bin in der Ecke öfter mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen und weiß grad nicht wo das ist...das verwirrt mich.



Bitte sehr:

50.834629,  14.754741 (Breite, Länge)


----------



## darkJST (9. Dezember 2011)

Ah ok, danke...ich hab grad nen Bild auf dem Desktop (auch wenn etwas anderer Blickwinkel), welches genau an dieser Stelle aufgenommen wurde, hätte es eig. erkennen müssen


----------



## Th. (9. Dezember 2011)

Schnellraterunde:
Wo stehe ich - was sehe ich?


----------



## schibiker (10. Dezember 2011)

schaust Du auf die Skipiste von Mikulov ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (10. Dezember 2011)

schibiker schrieb:


> ...Skipiste von Mikulov ?



Ich musste regelrecht nachsehen, ob das stimmt. Der Talort war mir bis dato eigentlich egal - stimmt aber. Der Skipistenberg ist der StÃ¼rmer(BouÅÅÃ¡k), im Hintergrund der Wieselstein ([FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]LoucnÃ¡, der HÃ¶chste im Osterzgebirge). 
Ich stehe kurz unter dem Gipfel des Bornhauberges ([/SIZE][/FONT]PramenÃ¡Ä, immerhin ZweithÃ¶chster des Osterzgebirges...).

schibiker ist dran....

PS: War Ã¼brigens eine geniale Tour Ã¼ber die "Neuntausender" - des Osterzgebirges (Wieselstein, Bornhau, Kahleberg), angelehnt an die so Ã¼bermarktete "8000er-Biwak-Runde". Die Ausblicke waren mit Sicherheit besser!


----------



## schibiker (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe derzeit kein neues Bild - macht jemand anderes bitte weiter ...

Gruß

schibiker


----------



## Th. (19. Dezember 2011)

Damit es hier weitergeht:





Motiv sollte (zumindest für Locals) einfach sein - *aber wo stehe ich*?


----------



## mw.dd (20. Dezember 2011)

Totenhäuschen. Du stehst irgendwo an der Bosel oder besser im Spaargebirge.


----------



## Th. (20. Dezember 2011)

Dachte ich mir schon, dass das Totenhäuschen als Rätsel zu leicht ist. Deshalb die Standortfrage...und da ist Bosel/Spaar falsch. Die Bosel ist im Bild rechts zu sehen.
Als Tipp: In der Umgebung des Standortes gibt es spitzen Trails.


----------



## Raumfahrer (20. Dezember 2011)

Bist Du hinten am Wartturm? (geraten)
Die Häuser vorne müssten Sörnewitz sein...


----------



## Th. (20. Dezember 2011)

Aha, man nähert sich an.
Sörnewitz ist richtig, Wartturm falsch.
Aber immerhin - war die erste Antwort (Bosel/Spaar) ca.5-6km Luftlinie vom Standort entfernt, ist der Wartturm mit ca.2-3km schon recht nah...


----------



## mw.dd (20. Dezember 2011)

Dann rate ich mal weiter: Fuchs- oder Spitzberg?


----------



## Th. (20. Dezember 2011)

Spitzberg. 

Aus der anderen Richtung gab es das im Mai übrigens auch schon als Rätselbild:




(Damals hatte auch mw.dd gelöst.)

Micha ist also wieder dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (21. Dezember 2011)

Th. schrieb:


> ...
> (Damals hatte auch mw.dd gelöst.)
> ...



Das ist eben meine Ecke 

Neues Bild (habe leider nichts schwierigeres zur Hand):







Wo bin ich?


----------



## thomaask (21. Dezember 2011)

das ist auf'm windberg, direkt unterhalb des denkmals an der aussicht


----------



## mw.dd (21. Dezember 2011)

thomaask schrieb:


> das ist auf'm windberg, direkt unterhalb des denkmals an der aussicht



Natürlich. Du bist dran...


----------



## thomaask (21. Dezember 2011)

sollte rel. leicht sein
wo ist das ?


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwo an der A17, nahe Kesselsdorf?


----------



## thomaask (21. Dezember 2011)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Irgendwo an der A17, nahe Kesselsdorf?



ganz kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (23. Dezember 2011)

Dann gib doch mal einen Hinweis!


----------



## miriquidi-biker (23. Dezember 2011)

ich war da schon mal aber mir fällt es einfach nicht ein wo das sein könnte....? geb doch mal einen Tipp weil Weihnachten ist!


----------



## thomaask (23. Dezember 2011)

der ort befindet sich an der stadtgrenze von chemnitz


----------



## Enginejunk (25. Dezember 2011)

hartmannsdorf, hinterm stadtbad?!?!

dieser blöde funkmast kommt mir bekannt vor...


----------



## thomaask (25. Dezember 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> hartmannsdorf, hinterm stadtbad?!?!



nein


----------



## Raumfahrer (25. Dezember 2011)

thomaask schrieb:


> nein


 
Erzähl doch am Besten eine kleine Geschichte zu Deinem Bild.


----------



## racing_basti (25. Dezember 2011)

Das Bild ist in Neukirchen am Gewerbepark aufgenommen. Rechts im Hintergrund ist das ehemalige Autohaus zu sehen, links davon die B169. Beim Sendemast ist der Tierfriedhof von Neukirchen. Aufgenommen wurde das ganze von der aufgeschütteten Halde aus.


----------



## Raumfahrer (25. Dezember 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Das Bild ist in Neukirchen ...
> ...


----------



## thomaask (25. Dezember 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Das Bild ist in Neukirchen am Gewerbepark aufgenommen. Rechts im Hintergrund ist das ehemalige Autohaus zu sehen, links davon die B169. Beim Sendemast ist der Tierfriedhof von Neukirchen. Aufgenommen wurde das ganze von der aufgeschütteten Halde aus.



dem ist nichts mehr hinzu-zu-fügen.


----------



## racing_basti (25. Dezember 2011)

Wo bin ich hier gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (25. Dezember 2011)

die einzige pyramide die ich in sachsen kenne steht in belantis.


----------



## mw.dd (25. Dezember 2011)

Glitscher schrieb:


> die einzige pyramide die ich in sachsen kenne steht in belantis.



... um genauer zu sein: Du bist am Südostufer des Cospudener Sees.

Beliebtes Motiv übrigens


----------



## racing_basti (25. Dezember 2011)

Der Pyramide vom Belantis-Park ist korrekt. Glitscher, du bist dran. mw.dd, du bist zwar noch etwas genau mit der Beschreibung, aber dafür später dran  Bist dann beim nächsten Bild wieder im Rennen


----------



## Glitscher (26. Dezember 2011)

juchu, endlich ma wieder was gewusst war für mich als wahlsachse nich einfach hier in letzter zeit. mw.dd, darfst gerne n bild posten, bin zur zeit in der "anderen heimat" u hab daher nur internet, aber keine bilder


----------



## mw.dd (26. Dezember 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ... mw.dd, du bist zwar noch etwas genau mit der Beschreibung, aber dafür später dran  ...



Wollte nicht vordrängeln 



Glitscher schrieb:


> ... mw.dd, darfst gerne n bild posten...



Bitteschön:







Wo bin ich?


----------



## darkJST (26. Dezember 2011)

Saugartenmoor würd ich meinen


----------



## mw.dd (26. Dezember 2011)

darkJST schrieb:


> Saugartenmoor würd ich meinen



100 Punkte. Du bist dran...


----------



## darkJST (26. Dezember 2011)

Wo stehe ich? Der Berg allein wär ja zu einfach


----------



## Th. (26. Dezember 2011)

Um mal einen Tipp abzugeben: Am Kassenhäuschen zur Burgruine Oybin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (26. Dezember 2011)

darkJST schrieb:


> Wo stehe ich? Der Berg allein wär ja zu einfach



Auf dem Oybin vorm Kloster  unterhalb vom Kassenhaus... im Blick sind der gleichnamige Ort und der Hochwald... 

Gruß
Jörg

edit: Zu langsam....


----------



## darkJST (26. Dezember 2011)

Jup ihr habt recht, Th. war nur schneller...


----------



## Th. (26. Dezember 2011)

Na da will ich gleich schnell weitermachen:
Wo bereichern diese Fördertürme die sächsische Landschaft?





... und wie das so ist - der Schein trügt, die Gegend ist bergiger als diese hier 'rüberkommt.

... und hätten die Teile vor rund 200 Jahren schon gestanden, hätte sie der kleine Kerl mit der Hand hinter der Knopfleiste schon bewundern können....


----------



## mr.malcom (27. Dezember 2011)

Wismut Gelände nahe Königstein?


----------



## Enginejunk (27. Dezember 2011)

kraftwerk.... öööhm, wie heisst das kurz vor leipzig??! böhlen?!? zwischen leipzsch und borna?!?!?


----------



## Th. (27. Dezember 2011)

Als Lösung gibt es das Motiv mit ohne Zoom:





Von der Napoleonstraße auf der Ebenheit am Lilienstein zur Festung Königstein. Rechts davon die Anlagen der SDAG Wismut bei Leupoldishain.

Mr. Malcolm lag also richtig und ist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (27. Dezember 2011)

krasser zoom!  ich dachte echt das wäre böhlen...


----------



## mr.malcom (27. Dezember 2011)

Nun gut, dann wollen wir mal die nächste Runde einleiten.
Wo bin ich?





@Th.: Auf den Fotostandort wäre ich niemals gekommen.


----------



## Th. (27. Dezember 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> krasser zoom!


Naja, auf KB umgerechnet macht die FZ5 430mm Tele. Und das Schöne daran ist, die sind sogar frei Hand brauchbar. Der OIS-Stabilisator von Panasonic funktioniert richtig gut. Das damit keine Bilder wie mit 'ner Spiegelreflex rauskommen, ist sicher klar und auch nicht Ziel der Übung.
(Aber das soll keinesfalls eine Pana-Werbung sein, die aktuellen Kameras sind bestenfalls mittelmäßig....)

Zum aktuellen Foto: Ganz schön räudige Hütte - ist der Turm wirklich schief oder täuscht die Perspektive? Meine ich nicht zu kennen - ist ja auch nicht in Sachsen 

Edith sagt gerade, dass ich da schon mal Skifahren war - egal, soll mal jemand anderes.


----------



## mr.malcom (28. Dezember 2011)

Das der Turm schief scheint liegt an der Perspektive. 
Hm, nun ja, das Bild ist nicht in Sachsen entstanden aber ganz, ganz nahe dran.


----------



## Harock (28. Dezember 2011)

Diesen Turm kenne ich nur verschneit. Es müsste das Gebäude auf dem Keilberg sein?!


----------



## mw.dd (28. Dezember 2011)

Harock schrieb:


> Diesen Turm kenne ich nur verschneit. Es müsste das Gebäude auf dem Keilberg sein?!



Das Gebäude auf dem Keilberg ist nicht so verfallen, oder? Außerdem fehlen die Antennen...

Edit sagt: Du hast recht. Ich habe das bis jetzt auch nur im Winter gesehen, und der Schnee verdeckt anscheinend einiges


----------



## Harock (28. Dezember 2011)

Und es geht gleich weiter...
Wo ist das?


----------



## Hälge (28. Dezember 2011)

Stollberg 4Cross Strecke


----------



## Harock (28. Dezember 2011)

Röschtösch! Das war fix!


----------



## Hälge (28. Dezember 2011)

gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hälge (28. Dezember 2011)

Weiter gehts:


----------



## racing_basti (28. Dezember 2011)

das könnte wieder etwas länger dauern


----------



## Hälge (28. Dezember 2011)

Mit einem kurzen Tipp gehts ganz schnell.


----------



## Raumfahrer (28. Dezember 2011)

Wald/Feldrand an der S173, kurz vor dem Gewerbegebiet vom Kurort Bergiesshübel, im Hintergrund eine alte Feldschanze aus dem Jahre 1813.


Behaupte ich einfach mal.


----------



## Hälge (28. Dezember 2011)

Dann macht bitte ein anderer weiter. Ich habe gerade kein anderes Bild zur Hand.


----------



## Raumfahrer (28. Dezember 2011)

Gib bitte trotzdem mal einen Tip.


----------



## Hälge (28. Dezember 2011)

Ortsausgang. 
In der Nähe des vorhergehenden Bildes (ca. 2Km)


----------



## Hälge (29. Dezember 2011)

Damit es weitergeht: Der nächste bitte.


----------



## ekylix (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich tippe mal irgendwo im Rosenthal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (30. Dezember 2011)

Rosenthal richtung Bielatal am Mühlweg?


----------



## Hälge (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich meinte irgendjemand soll ein neues Bild posten. 
Man hätte es sich im übrigen auch herleiten können. So viele Orte 2Km um Stollberg gibt es nicht.


----------



## DCL (30. Dezember 2011)

na dann mache ich mal weiter und wir alssen das ganze Ungelöst 

Sicher nicht so leicht...naja gebe gern Tipps.
Welcher Fluss ist da zu sehen, was für ein ort, was ist das da am Fluss für eine Anlage, auf welchem Aussichtspunkt bin ich...


----------



## Orwell (30. Dezember 2011)

Sers,

das müsste Klosterbuch an der Freiberger Mulde sein von der Maylust aus.

Grüße
Lars

PS: war nicht schwer ;-)


----------



## DCL (30. Dezember 2011)

Alles richtig ;-)
Scheinbar ein Local hier  
War vorgestern wieder mal schön hier unterwegs an Mulde und Zschopau


----------



## Orwell (31. Dezember 2011)

Da muss ich auch mal wieder hin im neuen Jahr. Die Ecke kenne ich noch viel zu wenig. Vormittag gibt es das neue Bild. Ich hoffe ihr könnt euch noch so lang gedulden. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (31. Dezember 2011)

So frisch vom Trail...

Gesucht ist der Name des Felsens, falls bekannt. Es gehen auch 3 Orte der direkten Umgebung oder Name der Gartensiedlung die gegenüber auf der anderen Seite des Flusses(?) liegt. Irgendetwas das zur genauen Standortbestimmung taugt.

Da ich mir bewusst bin, dass das Ganze nicht leicht ist hier noch ein kleiner Tipp: Die Stelle war leider in der Adventszeit auf Grund eines Unfalls in den Medien.

Viel Spaß beim Rätseln und einen Guten Rutsch! Wenn mehr Tipps nötig sind, dann gebt Bescheid.

PS: größere Bilder sind im Album


----------



## Th. (1. Januar 2012)

Ein gesundes und sportliches Jahr 2012 wünsche ich allen Fotografen und Rätslern.

Beim aktuellen Bild tippe ich auf die Feueresse an der Mulde.


----------



## Orwell (1. Januar 2012)

Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte! Klasse! Hab schon gezweifelt ob es gelöst wird. Als Einordnung für die Anderen: Dieser Felsen liegt in der Nähe von Grimma, bei Döben. In der Adventszeit ist da leider eine ältere Frau abgerutscht und tödlich abgestürzt. Momentan hängen da noch ein paar Polizeiabsperrbändchen. So und jetzt darfst du. 

Euch allen noch ein verletzungsfreies und frohes Jahr!


----------



## Th. (1. Januar 2012)

Ich gebe zu, die Feueresse war nicht einfach. 
Dafür gibt es von mir wieder was Leichtes.
(So langsam muss ich mal wieder knipsen gehen...)


----------



## Orwell (1. Januar 2012)

Du scheinst echt viel rumzukommen. Darf ich fragen welches deine Heimatregion ist?


----------



## mw.dd (2. Januar 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> ...
> Dafür gibt es von mir wieder was Leichtes.
> ...



Radebeul-Wahnsdorf. Der Turm links gehört zur ehemaligen Wetterwarte, jetzt irgendein Landesamt...


----------



## Th. (2. Januar 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Radebeul-Wahnsdorf. Der Turm links gehört zur ehemaligen Wetterwarte, jetzt irgendein Landesamt...


 
Genau. 
Landesamt für Umwelt, Landwirtschaft und Geologie. 
Wobei dort wohl "nur" noch die staatliche Umweltbetriebsgesellschaft sitzt und davon auch nur ein Teil.

Rechts daneben ein Mobilfunkmast und davon rechts zwei Wasserhochbehälter.



			
				Orwell schrieb:
			
		

> Du scheinst echt viel rumzukommen. Darf ich fragen welches deine Heimatregion ist?


1. Der Schein trügt. 
2. DD und entsprechendes Umland.


mw.dd darf weitermachen.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Januar 2012)

Sorry für die Verspätung. Dafür gibt es was einfaches:


----------



## cuberaser (5. Januar 2012)

Hochwald im Zittauer Gebirge?
Gruss Steffen


----------



## mw.dd (5. Januar 2012)

Nein. Vielleicht sollte ich erwähnen, das es zwar an, aber nicht in Sachsen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekylix (5. Januar 2012)

Der Turm auf den Geisingberg in Altenberg


----------



## Th. (5. Januar 2012)

Jedlova/Tannenberg


----------



## mw.dd (6. Januar 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> Jedlova/Tannenberg



Das ist natürlich richtig. Du bist dran, 44.0


----------



## Th. (6. Januar 2012)

Wer kennt diese Lokalität?


----------



## thomaask (6. Januar 2012)

Gaststätte und Pension Teichhaus in Burkhardtsdorf ?


----------



## jazz_thang (6. Januar 2012)

Sorry, erster Post im Forum und gleich nen Fehler gemacht.


----------



## thomaask (6. Januar 2012)

jazz_thang schrieb:


> Zu Welchen Ort gehören die Häuser vor mir?



Regeln

1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein.
2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein.
3. Wer zuerst errät, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde darf als nächster posten.
4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran.


----------



## Th. (6. Januar 2012)

thomaask schrieb:


> Gaststätte und Pension Teichhaus in Burkhardtsdorf ?


 
Ganz weit weg.


----------



## Th. (7. Januar 2012)

Da ich dort, bzw. in der unmittelbaren Umgebung noch nie einen anderen Mountainbiker getroffen habe (kann natürlich Zufall sein...), mal ein/zwei Tipps:
- Großraum Dresden
- Bildet den Eckpunkt eines größeren Waldgebietes, welches durchaus ansprechende Trails, DH-Spots und auch sonstige Ziele (Aussichtspunkte, Sehenswürdigkeiten...) bietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (7. Januar 2012)

Die Suche nach Biergarten und See in Google earth ergab genau drei Treffer außerhalb von Dresden...

Die Buschmühle in Niederau sieht da sehr vielversprechend aus...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Th. (7. Januar 2012)

Vorbildlich ergurgelt - Schnegge darf weitermachen...


----------



## Schnegge (8. Januar 2012)

Na gut, dann wollen wir mal...

Von wo hab ich die folgende Novemberstimmung eingefangen:





Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Kasebi (8. Januar 2012)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Na gut, dann wollen wir mal...
> 
> Von wo hab ich die folgende Novemberstimmung eingefangen:
> 
> ...



Of Topic
Ich habe als Anhaltiner mit dem Draht nach TH nur wenig Ahnung von den Schönheiten Sachsens. Abgesehen von den üblichen Touristenspots. Daher weiß ich nicht wo das ist. Aber das Foto gefällt mir sehr gut. Es fängt die Stimmung gut ein. Von daher gebe ich Dir alle Zehn Daumen meiner beiden linken Hände
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## ekylix (8. Januar 2012)

keine Ahnung wo das Bild entstanden ist aber wie mein Vorposter schon schrieb Top Bild


----------



## Rockhopser (9. Januar 2012)

Ich denke, da warst du am Fuße des Hochwaldturms im Zittauer Gebirge mit Blick nach Tschechien. Der spitze Berg ganz links ist der Klic (Kleis) und am rechten Bildrand ragt die Lausche empor. Die Benennung der Berge dazwischen erspar ich euch  Die Hausecke links müsste dann die kleine Turmbaude sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (9. Januar 2012)

...ne ne so einfach geht das Nicht! Du musst schon alle Hügel bennen 

Is' natürlich richtig. Hier die Auflösung in Form des gesamten Panoramas:





Der Felsenjumper ist also am Zuge 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Rockhopser (9. Januar 2012)

Na dann  auf ein Neues. Der gesuchte Standort dürfte auch hier kein Problem sein...


----------



## Th. (9. Januar 2012)

Das sollte, vom Großen Zschirnstein aus gesehen, der Rosenberg sein. Dazwischen das Elbtal mit der Ortschaft Elbleiten (Labske Stran) darüber und links hinter dem Rosenberg der Kaltenberg (Studenec). Bei den anderen Bergen bin ich mir nicht sicher... Links hinten der Hohe wahrscheinlich der Tannenberg (Jedlova).


----------



## Rockhopser (9. Januar 2012)

Jepp, alles richtig. 

Für alle, die es interessiert:
Rechts neben dem Rosenberg lugt noch die Spitze des Kleis' herüber.
Erwähnenswert ist auch noch die Spitze zwischen Rosen- und Kaltenberg: der Goldberg (Zlatý vrch), eine unter Naturschutz stehende Basaltkuppe.
Im Originalbild sind dann sogar noch die Tafelfichte im Isergebirge und der Jeschken im Dunst auszumachen!


----------



## Th. (9. Januar 2012)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Für alle, die es interessiert:
> Rechts neben dem Rosenberg lugt noch die Spitze des Kleis' herüber.
> Erwähnenswert ist auch noch die Spitze zwischen Rosen- und Kaltenberg: der Goldberg (Zlatý vrch), eine unter Naturschutz stehende Basaltkuppe.
> Im Originalbild sind dann sogar noch die Tafelfichte im Isergebirge und der Jeschken im Dunst auszumachen!



Ist der breitere Berg rechts vom Jedlova dann der Hochwald? Damit müsste die Lausche ja verdeckt hinter dem Jedlova sein? 
Den Kleis hatte ich vermutet (aber eben nicht gewusst).


----------



## Th. (9. Januar 2012)

Da momentan das Sachsenrätsel recht ostsächsich/böhmisch-lastig ist, versuche ich mal die Ausrichtung zu ändern (zugegeben - gelingt nur teilweise)





Dazu vielleicht noch eine kurze Entstehungsgeschichte:
Ich bin immer ohne GPS unterwegs - suche mir dann meist Touren an Hand von Wandermarkierungen raus. Das erspart unterwegs das Kartengewusel und funktioniert meist prächtig. Im vorliegenden Fall (Mai 2008) wies die Wandermarkierung genau gegen das Tor (das letzte Zeichen an einem Laternenmast war unmittelbar neben mir). Ich habe sogar geklinkt - Tor war zu.

Wer weiß wo ich bin? 
(Als Hinweis: Kann man durchaus als "Grenzfall" bezeichnen)


----------



## Enginejunk (10. Januar 2012)

aus dem firmennamen würde ich auf die Flender gusswerke schliessen. 
aber wo kann ich nicht sagen, ob penig, hartmannsdorf oder wittgensdorf....


----------



## Th. (10. Januar 2012)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ...Flender gusswerke...


 
Nein. 
Der Firmenname lässt im Übrigen auf den Standort schließen.


----------



## Rockhopser (10. Januar 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> Ist der breitere Berg rechts vom Jedlova dann der Hochwald? Damit mÃ¼sste die Lausche ja verdeckt hinter dem Jedlova sein?
> Den Kleis hatte ich vermutet (aber eben nicht gewusst).



Der breite, nach rechts hin abfallende Berg, den du meinst, ist die Finkenkoppe (PÄnkavÄÃ­ vrch). Diese liegt zwischen Jedlova und Lausche. Da sie nur einen Meter niedriger ist als die Lausche, verdeckt sie leider den wesentlichen Teil des Zittauer Gebirges.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Januar 2012)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Jepp, alles richtig.
> ...



Du hättest zur Erschwerung noch nach dem Enstehungsdatum und -anlass des Bildes fragen sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (10. Januar 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> Nein.
> Der Firmenname lässt im Übrigen auf den Standort schließen.


 
Schon vom Standort beim Photo könnte man auf den Namen der Stadt schliessen.
Rechts auf dem Bild ist die Oberleitung der Eisenbahn zu sehen. _Grenz_wertig war auch noch so ein Hinweis. 
http://www.ortrander.de/
Th. war in der Stadt Ortrand im brandenburgischen gewesen.


----------



## Th. (10. Januar 2012)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Th. war in der Stadt Ortrand im brandenburgischen gewesen.



Na, mich wollten die Preußen scheinbar gar nicht reinlassen .

Stimmt aber ansonsten alles. 
Ortrand ist ja ansonsten nicht so das MTB-Mekka. Fährt man von da aber westlich entlang der sächs. brandenburger Grenze kommt man durch die Kmehlener Berge. Da gibt es ein paar nette Pfade - auch den Skisprunghang am Kutschenberg sollte man mitnehmen...

Raumfahrer ist dran...


----------



## Rockhopser (10. Januar 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Du hättest zur Erschwerung noch nach dem Enstehungsdatum und -anlass des Bildes fragen sollen



Tja Micha, wärst du schneller mit antworten gewesen, hätteste Extrapunkte sammeln können...
Das war eine der letztjährigen DIMB-Touren durchs Elbsandsteingebirge... Hattest du echt super zusammengebastelt.
Danke nochmal dafür!


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 
wo war ich da gewesen & was ist das für ein Bauwerk?


----------



## Th. (14. Januar 2012)

Der alte Wasserturm in Heidenau Kleinsedlitz.


----------



## Raumfahrer (15. Januar 2012)

Das ist richtig.


----------



## Th. (16. Januar 2012)

Da es gerade schneit ein Winterbild aus dem Archiv:





Aufgenommen an einem frostigen Februarmorgen...


----------



## kalihalde (17. Januar 2012)

Ich vermute, Du bist in der Sächsichsen Schweiz auf dem Weifberg (Turm) und guckst nach Hinterhermsdorf.


----------



## Th. (17. Januar 2012)

Völlig korrekt. 
Ergänzend noch, der Berg in der Bildmitte ist der Rosenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (17. Januar 2012)

Wo hängt der Kollege ab?


----------



## dkc-live (17. Januar 2012)

in leipzig der kanal zum nova eventis raus. der am hafen losgeht.
da steht auch so ein turm daneben. nach burghausen.


----------



## kalihalde (17. Januar 2012)

Richtig, Elster-Saale Kanal in Höhe des Sperrtores Burghausen. Du darfst weitermachen.

Dort fand 1992 ein Mountainbike-Rennen im Rahmen des "Mc Donald´s Deutschland Cup" statt. Danach entstand das Rätselbild. In meinem Fotoalbum sind für "Geschichtsinteressierte" noch ein paar unscharfe Fotos vom Rennen.


----------



## dkc-live (18. Januar 2012)

Wer kennt diese reudige Treppe ! absolut ******* zu fahren.


----------



## racing_basti (18. Januar 2012)

Ist das die Treppe die es zum Klostermarathon immer hoch ging?
Das soll keine Lösung sein - ich hab aktuell kein Foto


----------



## dkc-live (18. Januar 2012)

glaub schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (19. Januar 2012)

Das ist die Treppe am Rabenstein bei Grimma hinunter in Richtung Höfgen. Ja die fährt sich tatsächlich äußerst mistig. Da hatte es mich letztens fast entschärft, weil eine der unteren Stufen so komisch umgeknickt war. Ich hab leider kein Bild zur Hand. Also prügelt euch. ^^


----------



## Th. (22. Januar 2012)

Hat keiner mehr Lust, oder hat keiner mehr Bilder?


----------



## Orwell (22. Januar 2012)

Na die Beantworter haben alle kein Bild mehr. Ich glaub da musst du nochmal in deine Bildersammlung schauen. ^^


----------



## Th. (22. Januar 2012)

@orwell: Ich will mich ja nicht immer reindrängeln, so langsam werden meine (bikebezogenen) Bilder auch weniger....


----------



## Glitscher (23. Januar 2012)

ok, dann hier ma was leichtes von mir. wo und füür die ganz fleißigen, was ist das?


----------



## Th. (24. Januar 2012)

Wäschberg

Da der Turm eigentlich recht bekannt sein sollte, vermute ich mal, dass sich mangels Bildern keiner mehr traut...


----------



## Glitscher (24. Januar 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> Wäschberg
> 
> Da der Turm eigentlich recht bekannt sein sollte, vermute ich mal, dass sich mangels Bildern keiner mehr traut...



richtig. und sogar ausführlicher als ich es je wusste, denn unter wäschberg (ich hab das da nicht wirklich als erhebung empfunden) kannte ich es nicht. wieder was gelernt.


----------



## dkc-live (24. Januar 2012)

so schauts aus ^^ da liegt nämlich ein geocache


----------



## Th. (24. Januar 2012)

Glitscher schrieb:


> richtig. und sogar ausführlicher als ich es je wusste, denn unter wäschberg (ich hab das da nicht wirklich als erhebung empfunden) kannte ich es nicht. wieder was gelernt.



Kannte ich bis vor Kurzem (und google) so auch nicht - der Turm hat sich mir nur eingeprägt, als ich vor mehreren Jahren dort mehrmals beruflich unterwegs war...

Was Neues und wieder ganz leicht: 




Im vergangenen Jahr hat sich dort übrigens der Radfahrergott böse gerächt... 

*Zusatz*frage: Fotostandort ?


----------



## thomaask (24. Januar 2012)

gohliser windmühle

standort evtl. luftschiff, ballon ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (24. Januar 2012)

Alles richtig (vom Ballon aus fotografiert...)

Und mit der Rache des Radfahrergottes meine ich das. Möglicherweise ist IHm das völlig überzogene Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sauer aufgestoßen. 
Höchstwahrscheinlich schlägt der Blitz in diesem Frühjahr wieder ein...


----------



## thomaask (26. Januar 2012)

was bzw. wo ist das ?


----------



## jazz_thang (26. Januar 2012)

Ist der Mittelpunkt von Sachsen. siehe: Bild von Wikipedia


----------



## Glitscher (26. Januar 2012)

ich dachte doch tatsächlich erst: " ham diese säcke doch tatsächlich da auch alles vollgeschmiert, nichts is hier mehr heilig." dann kam mir die idee das es der poster war ums wenigstens etwas schwieriger zu machen... aktuelles bild? interesssiert mich wegen der schneelage dort.


----------



## jazz_thang (27. Januar 2012)

So nun das neue Bild, frisch heute geschossen, zu welchem Ausblick geht der kleine Weg?


----------



## Th. (27. Januar 2012)

jazz_thang schrieb:


> (...)frisch heute geschossen(...)


[off topic]
Oh Gott - ist das Schnee?
Ich war vorhin schön chillig nightbiken - ohne Schnee und ohne Schlamm. Ideale Bedingungen in der Dresdner Heide...
[/ off topic]


----------



## jazz_thang (28. Januar 2012)

Offtopic: 
Das ist doch der Spaß im Winter, bin schön über festgetreten Schnee Gefahren und hab Langläufer gejagt...

So und jetzt wieder Bilderraten.


----------



## Schnegge (28. Januar 2012)

jazz_thang schrieb:


> So nun das neue Bild, frisch heute geschossen, zu welchem Ausblick geht der kleine Weg?



Wenn der mal nicht zur Fuchskanzel führt....






Gruß
Jörg


----------



## jazz_thang (28. Januar 2012)

Witzig... Schnegge ist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (28. Januar 2012)

So nach langem Suchen hab ich was gefunden...

Wo bin ich denn hier unterwegs gewesen?




Gruß
Jörg


----------



## jazz_thang (28. Januar 2012)

Sieht aus wie Elbwiesen, würde schätzen südlich von DD Ostufer, aber keine Ahnung...


----------



## Schnegge (28. Januar 2012)

jazz_thang schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Elbwiesen, würde schätzen südlich von DD Ostufer, aber keine Ahnung...



Elbwiesen kenn' ich nich'... ist also wo anders...


----------



## Th. (30. Januar 2012)

Im Hintergrund ist das Zittauer Gebirge zu sehen. Im rechten Teil, hinter dem Buchberg sollte das die Lausche sein, die da gerade noch rausguckt.
Als Fotostandpunkt tippe ich die Gegend bei Olbersdorf, ggf. irgendwo auf dem alten Haldengelände.


----------



## Rockhopser (30. Januar 2012)

Th. is auf jeden Fall in der richtigen Ecke!
Rechts müssten Töpfer (dahinter die Spitze des Hochwalds), Ameisenberg und Jonsberg sein. Links das könnte der Pfaffenstein sein.

So von der Blickrichtung und von der Entferung her würd ich sagen du warst in der Nähe von Drausendorf auf den Neißewiesen.


----------



## Th. (30. Januar 2012)

@Rockhopser, hast recht - Hochwald hinter Töpfer....jetzt wo ich mir's noch mal ansehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (30. Januar 2012)

Rockhopser hat recht. Das war auf dem Weg von Drausendorf nach Zittau...


----------



## openstoker (30. Januar 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> @Rockhopser, hast recht - Hochwald hinter Töpfer....jetzt wo ich mir's noch mal ansehe



Langsam wird's mir gruslig. Die Gras- und Baumsorten zu erkennen hätte ich ja noch verstanden...
Demnächst poste ich ein Bild einer Schürfwunde und ihr sagt mir, wo ich mir die geholt habe.


----------



## darkJST (30. Januar 2012)

Jetzt wo ich weiß wonach ich guggen muss hätt ichs auch erkannt
Auch die Fuchskanzel hätte ich eig. erkennen müssen...nuja.


----------



## Rockhopser (31. Januar 2012)

openstoker schrieb:


> Langsam wird's mir gruslig. Die Gras- und Baumsorten zu erkennen hätte ich ja noch verstanden...



Naja, wenn ich mich schon auf die Berge hochquäle, möchte ich auch wissen wie sie heißen 

Dann wieder was einfaches:


----------



## mr.malcom (31. Januar 2012)

Ist das am Borsberg?


----------



## urvi (1. Februar 2012)

JA!!   Tiefer Grund...klasse Abfahrt übrigens, nur manchmal arg baumverseucht!


----------



## Rockhopser (1. Februar 2012)

Richtisch

mr.malcolm darf...


----------



## mr.malcom (1. Februar 2012)

Was ich sehe sollte sehr einfach sein, aber wo bin ich?


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. Februar 2012)

Festung Königstein.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Februar 2012)

Cottaer Spitzberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (1. Februar 2012)

mw.dd hat recht und ist dran.


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. Februar 2012)

Verdammt.


----------



## mr.malcom (1. Februar 2012)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Verdammt.



Falls es dich beruhigt: die Festung ist vom Cottaer Spitzberg zu sehen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. Februar 2012)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> Falls es dich beruhigt: die Festung ist vom Cottaer Spitzberg zu sehen.



Danke!


----------



## mw.dd (2. Februar 2012)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> mw.dd hat recht und ist dran.



Freiwillige vor - bin unterwegs und habe keinen Zugriff auf meine Fotos...


----------



## Waldschleicher (2. Februar 2012)

Na, da ich ja beinahe richtig lag: 





Der kleine rote Wegweiser zeigt in eine der genehmigten Richtungen. 
Ist sehr beliebt und wird nicht schwer sein.


----------



## mr.malcom (2. Februar 2012)

Der kleine rote Wegweiser ohne Kopf zeigt in Richtung Kuhstall, Sichtrichtung ist Großer Winterberg und links ist es nicht weit bis zum Zeughaus und der Baum im Hintergrund liegt noch nicht zu lange über den Weg.


----------



## Waldschleicher (2. Februar 2012)

"Nicht weit bis zum Zeughaus" ist natürlich relativ wenn man mit einem kleinen Kampfzwerg unterwegs ist, welcher sich gerade von der Neumannmühle um den Kuhstall herum nach oben geschraubt hat. Abgesehen davon haste natürlich recht.


----------



## mr.malcom (2. Februar 2012)

Im Zeughaus gibt es gaaanz leckere Knoblauchspagetti, da lohnt sich auch ein Umweg. 

Das nächste Bild sollte auch sehr einfach sein:
Wo bin ich und was sehe ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (2. Februar 2012)

ostrauer aufzug

http://www.rudolf-sendig.de/aufzug.htm

http://www.wanderpfade.de/?wp=2016


----------



## mr.malcom (2. Februar 2012)

Ist richtig, thomaask ist dran.


----------



## Falco (11. Februar 2012)

Damit es hier mal weiter geht, mal von mir ein Beitrag.







Ich glaube das ist zu schwer. Zumindestens gehöre ich zu der Gruppe von Leuten die Orte an denen sie gewesen sind, nicht wiedererkennen 

Ihr bekommt später die linke Bildhälfte und mehr Pixel, falls das nicht lösbar sein sollte.


----------



## Raumfahrer (11. Februar 2012)

Könnte das linke im Bild der Windberg bei Freital sein?
Interessantes Bild, so wie die Sonne aus den Wolken scheint...


----------



## Falco (11. Februar 2012)

Unfassbar....

Ja das stimmt. Wenigstens weis bis jetzt noch keiner wo ich stehe 

Raumfahrer ist dran.

Das Bild hätte wirklich schön werden können. Aber das Wetter ist um diese Tageszeit derart fieß grau, das übersteigt mein ohnehin nicht vorhandenes Fototalent.
Ich dachte mir so beim Blick darauf, das ist ein Kandidat fürs Bilderrätzel. Ein Berg, paar gelbe Häuser und viel grau.


----------



## Raumfahrer (11. Februar 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Unfassbar....
> 
> Ja das stimmt. Wenigstens weis bis jetzt noch keiner wo ich stehe
> 
> ...


Warst Du am Jochhöhschlösschen? (Niederpesterwitz)

Dein Bild ist Ok. Die Wetterstimmung kommt rüber.

Bzgl Bild muß ich um Geduld bis Montag bitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (11. Februar 2012)

Nicht schlecht, bin aber nicht direkt am Schloss sondern 600m entfernt im grünen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. Februar 2012)




----------



## urvi (13. Februar 2012)

das ist der kalkofen bei der naturbühne maxen!


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. Februar 2012)

urvi, mach bitte weiter!


----------



## urvi (14. Februar 2012)

So ein Mist...Festplatte spinnt! 
...somit wird es leider nur ein Handyfoto von eher bescheidener Qualität.
Dürfte aber einfach sein!

Wo steh ich?




Viel Spaß...


----------



## Th. (14. Februar 2012)

Zuckerhut


----------



## urvi (14. Februar 2012)

Sag ich ja...einfach!

Th. ist dran.


----------



## Th. (14. Februar 2012)

Sollte auch leicht sein - wo stehe ich?


----------



## urvi (14. Februar 2012)

Sollte von der Burg Oybin aus aufgenommen sein.


----------



## Th. (14. Februar 2012)

Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (16. Februar 2012)

Doch zu vernebelt?
Als Hilfe: Ich stehe in Sachsen - es ist allerdings kaum sächsisches Gebiet zu sehen.
Und urvi hat insofern richtig getippt, dass wir uns im Sandstein befinden.


----------



## Raumfahrer (16. Februar 2012)

Ich rate einfach mal...
Th., Du könntest auf der Grenzplatte gewesen sein, am Bielatal, auf sächsischem Gebiet.
Die paar Häuser im Nebel würden dann zu Eiland (Ostrov) im Tschechischen gehören.
ganz schön knifflig.


----------



## Th. (16. Februar 2012)

Naja, wahrscheinlich war ich nur zu oft dort, um das als "einfach" einzustufen. 
Grenzplatte und Eiland ist richtig - Raumfahrer darf weitermachen...


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. Februar 2012)

mein photoalbum spinnt...


----------



## Th. (17. Februar 2012)

Deutschenbora.
Ich hoffe du hast dort nicht unnötig rumgehüpft - nicht das sich der physikalische Schwerpunkt Sachsens womöglich noch verschiebt...


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. Februar 2012)

Deutschenbora ist richtig, an der Mittelpunkt-Skulptur (Blick von hinten).
Länger als nötig muss man dort mA nicht wirklich sein...
Th. hat das "unsichtbare Rätsel" gelöst und darf weitermachen.


----------



## Th. (17. Februar 2012)

Hatten wir das Bauwerk schon? 
Das ist aber nun wirklich einfach - kennen sogar Rennradfahrer.


----------



## Th. (21. Februar 2012)

3 Tage sind rum - scheinbar hat keiner 'ne Idee/ein neues Bild.

Ich löse mal auf:

Pumphut-Grillhütte auf dem Mönchswalder Berg.


Wer ein neues Bild hat, darf es einstellen...


----------



## jazz_thang (21. Februar 2012)

.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (21. Februar 2012)

Da ich es wohl nie schaffen werde ein Bild zu erraten, muss ich die Gelegenheit schnellstens ergreifen.


----------



## cuberaser (21. Februar 2012)

Zum Lerchenberg hoch????
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Th. (21. Februar 2012)

Ich tippe auf Quohrener Kipse.
Der Ort ist dann Karsdorf.


----------



## Falco (22. Februar 2012)

Th. hats erraten


----------



## Th. (22. Februar 2012)

Nicht erraten - gewußt!

Habe gerade keinen Zugriff auf meine Bilder...also wer will - weitermachen!


----------



## Fridosw (24. Februar 2012)

Damit es weiter geht: Welcher Berg ist zu sehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (24. Februar 2012)

egal welcher berg, aber seeeehr gutes bild...  *daumenhoch*


----------



## recon09 (24. Februar 2012)

Das sollte der Keilberg sein. 

Die Wolken drumrum sehn echt genial aus!


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Februar 2012)

ich rate mal noch ne Stufe weiter ....

Aufgenommen am Kreuzbrückfelsen ?


----------



## Fridosw (24. Februar 2012)

recon09 schrieb:


> Das sollte der Keilberg sein.


 
So ist es. Weitermachen.


Aufgenommen Mitte November 2011 morgens gegen 9.00 Uhr direkt vom Fichtelbergplateau aus. Das Wetter war so genial, da mußt ich früh fix auf den Berg.


----------



## recon09 (25. Februar 2012)

Ich habe leider grade kein Bild zur Hand. Werde morgen das nächste Bild einstellen.


----------



## recon09 (26. Februar 2012)

Hier das neue Rätsel:
Wo war ich?


----------



## Falco (26. Februar 2012)

Da http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50571039

Ich liebe Motive die man Googlen kann, dann kann ich wenigstens mal mitmachen 

Möglich das ich es morgen Abend nicht mehr schaffe, hoffe ihr verzeits mir wenn ihr bis Dienstag Abend warten müsst.


----------



## recon09 (27. Februar 2012)

Falco hat Recht.

Der Link zeigt die richtige Stelle.


----------



## Falco (27. Februar 2012)

Vermutlich wieder zu einfach.
Wo bin ich, was sehe ich.







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1068904


----------



## Schnegge (27. Februar 2012)

Ich denke Du warst am weißen Stein und hast über Olbersdorf und Zittau nach Polen geknipst. Hinten links ist demnach das Kraftwerk Turów...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (27. Februar 2012)

Jo, stimmt. Immer wieder schön wie sehr da drüben an die Umwelt gedacht wird


----------



## Schnegge (28. Februar 2012)

Ich hab zur Zeit keine Fotos... Meine externe Festplatte ist abgeraucht... Und das recovery Programm läuft noch. Also wer ein Bild hat kanns einstellen
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Physioterrorist (28. Februar 2012)

Dann will ich die Chance ergreifen...






Wo befindet sich diese Tafel?


----------



## Falco (28. Februar 2012)

Schrammsteinaussicht
http://www.wanderpfade.de/?karte=umkreis&kat=&wp=2742


----------



## Physioterrorist (29. Februar 2012)

Mist, dachte, es wird schwerer...
Egal, der Skispringer hat natürlich Recht. weiter mit Falco...


----------



## Falco (29. Februar 2012)

Hab noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Falco (1. März 2012)

Schein doch recht schwer zu sein. Dann hier ein Tipp:

Das Bild ist irgendwo auf der Route geschossen
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=oacgucrztkfdbwcg


----------



## 44.0 (1. März 2012)

Das ist der Schwarzenberg vom Schwedenstein (bei Ohorn) aus gesehen.

Ich bin da zu meinen aktiven Zeiten bei der Westlaußitz Tour lang:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1070425]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Falco (1. März 2012)

Da ist ja noch weniger zu sehen als vom Schwedenstein aus. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das einer rausbekommt, ich bin wie ihr wisst dafür leider kein Maßstab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 44.0 (1. März 2012)

Mensch Falco - mein Bild ist doch kein neues Rätselbild! Das ist der gleiche Berg vom gleichen Standort - nur 'ne andere Brennweite...ok, vielleicht von ein paar Meter weiter hinten.

Ein neues Rätsel muss ich erst mal suchen - kommt heute abend noch.


----------



## Falco (1. März 2012)

Die grünen Dinger sehen für mich alle gleich aus


----------



## 44.0 (1. März 2012)

Also Falco, wenn du keine grünen Hügel magst - vielleicht etwas Wasser aus meinem Archiv?

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1070486]
	
[/URL]

Sollte auch nicht schwer sein...


----------



## Falco (1. März 2012)

Für Wasser bin ich zu haben, ich weis wo das ist. Muss nur kurz schaun wie der Ort heist 

Das ist die Wesenitz zwischen Liebethal und Mühlsdorf.

So sieht es hinter dem Felsen aus


----------



## darkJST (1. März 2012)

Ist das die Lohmenklamm...oder so? Kommt da um die Ecke ein ehemaliges Wasserkraftwerk?

Edit: obwohl, das sah glaub irgendwie anders aus...hm

Edit2: Lag ich ja doch richtig...aber wer war jetzt eher, bzw. wer darf?


----------



## mw.dd (1. März 2012)

darkJST schrieb:


> ...aber wer war jetzt eher, bzw. wer darf?



Wenn es stimmt: Du warst 6 Minuten schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (1. März 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn es stimmt: Du warst 6 Minuten schneller.



Nicht so voreilig, die Beitragshistory sag da was anderes, meine Lösung war schon 22:03 da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posthistory.php?do=compare&postid=9260576&newver=657855&oldver=657854



darkJST schrieb:


> Lag ich ja doch richtig...aber wer war jetzt eher, bzw. wer darf?



Mach ruhig, war in den letzten Tagen schon ziemlich oft dran.


----------



## darkJST (1. März 2012)

Morgen dann...wenn ich ein gescheites finde.


----------



## 44.0 (1. März 2012)

Falco hat natürlich recht und wäre dran. Der Bildbeweis ist eindeutig.

@darkJST: Ich glaube die Lohmenklamm ist noch ein paar km flussaufwärts, oberhalb Lohmens. Dort kommt das Wasserkraftwerk Niezelgrund.
(Hatte ich sogar schon mal als Rätsel): 
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/952092]
	
[/URL]

Auf Falcos Bild ist auch eine Ruine eines Kraftwerks zu sehen, noch ein Stück oberhalb ist die Lochmühle, noch eine Ruine. Auch die noch ein Stück oberhalb gelegene Daubemühle - nach der Wende teuer saniert - hatte bei meinem letzten Besuch geschlossen - hat schon bessere Zeiten gesehen die Wesenitz...


Wer jetzt weitermacht ist mir egal.


----------



## darkJST (1. März 2012)

Nee ich meinte schon die Stelle, nur Falco war deutlich präziser, is mir eig. auch wurscht.


----------



## Falco (2. März 2012)

Vergess dein Bild nicht, heute ist Stichtag 

Morgen bin ich wieder auf Tour, falls es jemand noch nicht bei DOB oder Cielab gelesen hat.


----------



## darkJST (3. März 2012)

Ich muss mal neue Rätzelbilder machen...

Jaja, der Winter ist jetzt (hoffentlich) vorbei, aber das ist das einzige halbwegs gescheite wo ich noch weiß, wo das genau ist


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. März 2012)

Oh, ein alter Steinbruch im Großraum Sachsen. Habsch jedz gewonnen?


----------



## Falco (3. März 2012)

Das kann ja wirklich über all sein. Ich kenne in der Dresdener Heide eine Felswand die etwa die Höhe hat, irgend ein Abschnitt könnte da sicher passen 

Für dieses Jahr bin ich noch gut eingedeckt, hab noch 8 brauchbare Rätzelbilder und unzählig weniger gute.

Geb uns mal einen Tipp, kann mir nicht vorstellen das es Leute gibt die sowas identifizeiren können, aber kann mich auch täuschen, denn gab ja schon sowas hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9150773#post9150773

Nochmal kurz weg vom Thema, so sieht es aktuell an der Wesenitz aus. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1071606 http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1071607
Da hat der Winter ganze arbeit geleistet


----------



## darkJST (4. März 2012)

Der Steinbruch befindet sich in der Dresdner Heide. Morgen dann ein genauerer Hinweis.


----------



## Falco (4. März 2012)

Ich habe bei dem Bild an diese Stelle gedacht. Das ist aber kein Steinbruch, denke ich zumindestens.

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=51.112631&lon=13.796884&zoom=18&layers=M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (5. März 2012)

Auf jeden Fall liegst du erstmal richtig. Mir wurde halt mal gesagt, dass das ein Steinbruch war (komme direkt aus dem Stadtteil da) und links und rechts davon sieht man ja eher selten den Fels und wenn dann nicht so viel auf einmal.

Im letzten Absatz auf der ersten Seite links steht was von ehemaliger Steinbruch, ob man das wirklich als Quelle zitieren sollte ist mir aber unklar.


----------



## Falco (5. März 2012)

So viel Heimatkunde kann ich euch nicht bieten.

Dafür bisl mehr Sommerstimmung.




Hier sind sicher schon sehr viele dran vorbei gefahren, mal sehen ob sich jemand daran erinnert wo genau das war.


----------



## 44.0 (6. März 2012)

Ich würde sagen, das ist der Radweg aus dem Erdbachgrund raus.
Hinter dir liegt Geising, bzw. die Kohlhaukuppe und oben auf der Höhe geht es rechts nach Fürstenwalde.


----------



## Falco (6. März 2012)

Stimmt, weiter gehts mit deinen Werken.


----------



## 44.0 (6. März 2012)

Da die Thematik "Wasser" scheinbar zu leicht ist, geht es - extra für Falco  - weiter mit "Grünen Hügeln". 
Habe extra tief im Archiv gewühlt:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1074181]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. März 2012)

Warst du noch auf dem Unger, oder nach Neustadt abgebogen? Im Bild wohl Langburkersdorf.


----------



## Falco (6. März 2012)

Immer schön Salz in die Wunde streuen, ich versteh schon 

Ohne die GPS Daten aus meinen Archiv könnte ich garkeine Bilder beitragen, weil ich bei solchen Motiven meist selbst nicht weis wo meine eigenen Bilder aufgenommen wurden


----------



## 44.0 (6. März 2012)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Warst du noch auf dem Unger (...)?



Selbstverständlich, die anschließende Abfahrt nach Krumhermsdorf und in Verlängerung nach Lohsdorf und durchs Schwarzbachtal zur Sebnitz ist doch durchaus eine feine Sache (und vorallem nicht auf dem Index...), sollte man nicht weglassen.

Waldschleicher darf weitermachen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. März 2012)

Ja, und wenn es etwas mehr Wurzeln und Steine haben darf, direkt über Rugiswalde nach Sebnitz. Was uns zum folgenden Bild meiner kleinen Abendrunde führt: 

Kurz im Nachbarland





Kurz darauf wieder auf heimischen Boden: 





Frage: wo kann man zwischen den beiden Stationen *Ausschau* halten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (7. März 2012)

Wachberg oder Weifberg?
Sollte irgendwo zwischen Hinterhermsdorf und Saupsdorf sein.


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. März 2012)

Ja, der Wachberg liegt auch auf der Route. Erstes Bild zeigt den Grenzübergang Sebnitz hoch zum *Tanzplan*. Danach geht es zum Wachberg und über den Pfad auf Bild 2 zurück zum Waldhaus in Sebnitz.


----------



## mr.malcom (7. März 2012)

Was sehe ich?
Bonuspunkte gibt es beim Raten der Temperatur.


----------



## Bill Tür (8. März 2012)

Müsste eigentlich die Burg Hohenstein sein. Als Temperatur schlage ich einfach arschkalt vor.


----------



## mr.malcom (8. März 2012)

Lass ich beides gelten.
Bill Tür ist dran.


----------



## Bill Tür (8. März 2012)

Danke, alles klar. Auf welchen Ort schaue ich denn gerade?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy01 (9. März 2012)

schneeberg, von der goldenehöhe.


----------



## Bill Tür (10. März 2012)

Absolut korrekt, das nächste Bild bitte.


----------



## Wanderradler (14. März 2012)

Guten Morgen.

...und, wann bekommen wir das nächste Rätselbild?


----------



## Falco (14. März 2012)




----------



## Wanderradler (14. März 2012)

Mmmh...kommt mir bekannt vor, ein Radweg bei der Ortschaft Großrückerswalde?


----------



## Orwell (14. März 2012)

Ich würde sagen das ist der Ortseingang von Kleinvoigtsberg von Hohentanne kommend über die Pflasterstraße. 

Grüße
Lars


----------



## Falco (14. März 2012)

Ortseingang Kleinvoigtsberg aus Richtung Hohentanne ist richtig.

Orwell ist dran.


----------



## Orwell (15. März 2012)

Moin, 

ich hab mein Bild erst morgen Abend zur Hand. Wenn bis dahin jemand etwas anderes hat, kann ers gern posten.

Grüße
Lars


----------



## miriquidi-biker (15. März 2012)

Orwell schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab mein Bild erst morgen Abend zur Hand. Wenn bis dahin jemand etwas anderes hat, kann ers gern posten.
> 
> ...



Na dann mach ich schnell was leichtes..... wo habe ich dieses kleine Tierchen fotografiert?


----------



## 44.0 (15. März 2012)

Oh - ein Heimspiel!
Radebeul, oberhalb Augustusweg wo es nach Wahnsdorf zur Aussicht (Albrechtshöhe) hochgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miriquidi-biker (15. März 2012)

Sag ich doch "was leichtes"  alles Richtig  toller (Rad) Weg natürlich nur abwärts!  , Orwell braucht ja noch bischen... da könnte 44.0 auch noch schnell was posten...


----------



## 44.0 (15. März 2012)

Habe gerade nur eingeschränkt Fotomaterial zur Verfügung - aber vielleicht geht das (fast schon "off topic") :

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1080109]
	
[/URL]


...und vergesst morgen den orwell nicht, eigentlich ist er ja dran.


----------



## Orwell (15. März 2012)

Ach nicht so wild. Macht nur weiter!


----------



## Raumfahrer (15. März 2012)

Irgendwo im Böhmischen! ;-)
Ich löse nicht auf; ich hab kein Bild.:-(


----------



## Physioterrorist (15. März 2012)

Könnte es sein, dass ich da beim Mad East vorbei gefahren bin?


----------



## 44.0 (15. März 2012)

Ich kenne zwar die genauen Strecken der Mad East nicht - halte es aber für ausgeschlossen (einfach zu weit von Altenberg weg).

Das die Hütte etwas runtergekommen aussieht, ist verständlich. Immerhin hat die mittlerweile fast ein halbes Jahrtausend auf dem Buckel. (Erste Erwähnung 1515)


----------



## Falco (16. März 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, dass ich da beim Mad East vorbei gefahren bin?



Da bist du vorbei gefahren:


----------



## Physioterrorist (16. März 2012)

@Falco
Stimmt, genau so sah's aus...


----------



## Glitscher (16. März 2012)

Sry für Offtopic, aber ist das Bild mit dem Riesenkäfer aus so ner Art Saurierpark wo noch anderes übergroßes Getier rumsteht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miriquidi-biker (16. März 2012)

Glitscher schrieb:


> Sry für Offtopic, aber ist das Bild mit dem Riesenkäfer aus so ner Art Saurierpark wo noch anderes übergroßes Getier rumsteht?



Nö, kein Park steht ziemlich allein da! ca. hier: N 51° 6.579'  E 13° 40.808'


----------



## Glitscher (16. März 2012)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Nö, kein Park steht ziemlich allein da! ca. hier: N 51° 6.579'  E 13° 40.808'



Ja, wurde gerad schon aufgeklärt das ich den Saurierpark Kleinwelka meine. Da werden Erinnerungen wach...

So weiter im Text...


----------



## 44.0 (16. März 2012)

Um das hier nicht in die Länge zu ziehen: Die Gebäudereste befinden sich (wie Raumfahrer schon richtig bemerkte) im Böhmischen, und, um die Kurve zum *Sachsen*bilderrätsel zu kriegen, auf der allseits beliebten MTB-Tour Zittau-Bad Schandau.


----------



## 44.0 (16. März 2012)

@Orwell, hast du mittlerweile ein Bild - dann würde ich auflösen...


----------



## Orwell (16. März 2012)

Jap. Bild ist vorhanden. Dann löse er mal!


----------



## 44.0 (16. März 2012)

Es sind die Reste der Grundmühle/Dolský mlýn.

Und so sah es da früher aus.

Der tschechische Radweg 3076 führt unmittelbar vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (16. März 2012)

So dann will ich mal. Sicher nicht schwer. Wo in etwa steht die Brücke?


----------



## Wanderradler (17. März 2012)

Orwell schrieb:
			
		

> Wo in etwa steht die Brücke?



...im Wald


----------



## Physioterrorist (17. März 2012)

Komplett richtig. Und sie verbindet das rechte mit dem linken Bachufer. Ich würd sagen @Wanderradler ist dran


----------



## Orwell (17. März 2012)

Zu schwer?  Na dann nochmal von der Brücke in die andere Richtung.


----------



## Orwell (18. März 2012)

Ist euch das echt zu schwer oder seid ihr alle biken? Noch ein Tipp/Bild?


----------



## Falco (18. März 2012)

Also ich bin zwar kein Maßstab, aber falls du es genau wissen möchtest, ich keine Ahnung wo das sein kann 

Vielleicht doch ein anderes Bild, ich denke das bisher einfach noch keiner, der da dran vorbei gefahren ist, hier herein geschaut hat. Denn die Hütte und die Bank mit dem roten Dach ist schon eindeutig.


----------



## Orwell (18. März 2012)

Na dann nochmal ein ganz heißer Tipp. Diese Brücke liegt ganz in der Nähe.


----------



## Bluebuster (18. März 2012)

Herr Lehrer, ich möchte lösen:
Das sollte die Salzbrücke über die Bobritzsch sein, zu besichtigen bei der Grabentour. Zumindest steht da auch so ein...

Habe bisher noch nie etwas verlinkt, ich hoffe das funktioniert mit dem Bild.

Schöne Woche und viel Spaß beim Raten.


----------



## Orwell (18. März 2012)

Salzbrücke ist leider nicht korrekt. Das ist die Schafsbrücke. Aber Grabentour und Bobritzsch stimmt schon. Die Bilder wurden zwischen Krummenhennersdorf und Falkenberg gemacht. Und sonst wird hier an der Farbe der Grases alles erraten. ;-) Waren wohl alle biken...


----------



## Falco (18. März 2012)

Orwell schrieb:


> Salzbrücke ist leider nicht korrekt. Das ist die Schafsbrücke. Aber Grabentour und Bobritzsch stimmt schon. Die Bilder wurden zwischen Krummenhennersdorf und Falkenberg gemacht. Und sonst wird hier an der Farbe der Grases alles erraten. ;-) Waren wohl alle biken...



Mit dem 3. Tipp hast du mir mein Rätselbild kaputt gemacht 







Bluebuster schrieb:


> Herr Lehrer, ich möchte lösen:
> Das sollte die Salzbrücke über die Bobritzsch sein, zu besichtigen bei der Grabentour. Zumindest steht da auch so ein...
> 
> Habe bisher noch nie etwas verlinkt, ich hoffe das funktioniert mit dem Bild.
> ...



Das Bild sieht stark nach Talsperrenraten aus.
Dann fange ich mal an. 

Talsperre Klingenburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluebuster (18. März 2012)

Ist korrekt, ist die Talsperre Klingenberg vom Südufer aus. War wohl etwas zu einfach...


----------



## Falco (18. März 2012)

Zu einfach, der war gut. Das hätte alles sein können.

Es war zu bekannt, denn das ist eine von 2 Talsperren die ich beim Namen kenne 


Weiter gehts


----------



## Rockhopser (19. März 2012)

OFF-Topic:

Apropos Grabentour,
wird diesen Sonntag wieder vom Bikepoint gefahren.

http://bikepoint.de/bikepoint-dresden-ueber-uns/news/134-grabentour-bike-point-events-touren.html


Jetzt wieder weiterraten, hab keine Ahnung wo das sein könnte Falco...


----------



## Glitscher (19. März 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Zu einfach, der war gut. Das hätte alles sein können.
> 
> Es war zu bekannt, denn das ist eine von 2 Talsperren die ich beim Namen kenne
> 
> ...



Die Windräder am rechten Bildrand "erinnern" mich an den Blick Richtung Clausnitz/Dorfchemnitz...Hab aber keine Ahnung wo du sein könntest, vlt irgendwo in Grenznähe?


----------



## Falco (19. März 2012)

Noch weiter weg.

Wir schauen Richtung Nordwesten oder Westen (so genau kann ich das anhand von OSM nicht bestimmen) und die Windräder stehen in der Nähe von Chemnitz.


----------



## Wanderradler (19. März 2012)

Hmm...klingt wie in der Nähe vom Abtwald oder??

Bei Windräder in der nähe von Chemnitz musste ich spontan an Rabenstein denken bzw. die Nähe von Rabenstein mit seinem Totenstein oder ihr seit auf dem Eisenweg, kann auch sein.


----------



## Wanderradler (19. März 2012)

Hmm...klingt wie in der Nähe vom Abtwald oder??

Bei Windräder in der nähe von Chemnitz musste ich spontan an Rabenstein denken bzw. die Nähe von Rabenstein mit seinem Totenstein oder ihr seit auf dem Eisenweg, kann auch sein.

Richtung Kemptau???

Verdammt, wollte keinen Doppelpost machen, Sorry


----------



## Falco (19. März 2012)

Ich kann euch nicht sagen wo die Windräder stehen, weil ich es selber nicht weis. Ganz grob könnte der Windrad Standort in der Region Chemnitz zu finden sein.

Aber ich kann euch sagen das hinter den Bäumen im Tal ein Fluss verläuft und dass das Bild in Grenznähe aufgenommen wurde.


----------



## Floyd0707 (20. März 2012)

also die Windräder von Rabenstein können es eigtl. nicht sein, da es dahinter mehr Wald zu sehen geben müsste. Und die Erhebung müsst da eigtl. Größer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (20. März 2012)

Wenn ich mich da hinten besser auskennen würde, könnte ich euch bessere Tipps geben.

Das Bild ist auf einer DIMB Tour entstanden, Miriquidi Trail Days 2011.

Jetzt müsste es aber mit Hilfe von Google und OSM lösbar sein


----------



## miriquidi-biker (20. März 2012)

So nach sehr langem Überlegen und Recherchieren denke ich das ich's hab.
Der Fluss im Tal ist die Schwarze Pockau also ist es das Schwarzwassertal.
Der Punkt von wo aus du das Foto gemacht hast ist ca. 340 m in N/W - Richtung vom Vogeltoffelfelsen auf dem Hüttstattweg.
Jetzt hoffe ich nur das es auch noch richtig ist und ich mir das nicht alles zusammengesponnen habe.


----------



## Falco (20. März 2012)

Punktlandung miriquidi-biker, wenn nicht du, wer sonst 

Dachte schon ich müsste wieder ein Bild aus der Elbregion zum lösen anbieten.


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. März 2012)

Mist, das hätte ich auch wissen können...


----------



## mw.dd (20. März 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Mist, das hätte ich auch wissen können...



Ich auch, an der Stelle kommt man auf vielen Miriquidi-Touren vorbei...


----------



## miriquidi-biker (20. März 2012)

Wer hier schon mal entlanggefahren/gestiegen ist wird es sicherlich schnell gelöst haben. Zum Glück sind noch keine Blätter an den Bäumen so kann man vielleicht den ein oder anderen Hinweis sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (20. März 2012)

2 Gleisige Bahnüberführung über einen Fluss der parallel zu einer schmalen Straße verläuft.

Südlich von Chemnitz hab ich nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## Luk00r (21. März 2012)

Talsperre Kriebstein, ungefähr da:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=51.00351&lon=12.99587&zoom=16&layers=C

oder ?


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. März 2012)

Vielleicht eher im Tal der Wilden Weiseritz?
Dort wären auch Schienen...


----------



## Glitscher (21. März 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> 2 Gleisige Bahnüberführung über einen Fluss der parallel zu einer schmalen Straße verläuft.
> 
> Südlich von Chemnitz hab ich nichts passendes gefunden.



Wo nimmst Du bitte die Infos her?Auf die 2 Gleise lass ich mich noch ein, aber wo siehst du da einen Fluss? 

Edith sagt: Sry, Asche auf mein Haupt, habs nochma genau angeschaut u vergrößert im Userprofil betrachtet. Tatsache! Weißeritztal Richtung Tharandt aus Dorfhain kommend könnte durchaus sein.


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. März 2012)

Wo ein Tal, dort ein Fluß....
mutmaße ich einfach mal.
Obwohl, das auf der Brücke sieht dort eingleisig aus...
Vielleicht im Müglitztal?

edit:
Warsch. doch nicht


----------



## miriquidi-biker (21. März 2012)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Vielleicht eher im Tal der Wilden Weiseritz?
> Dort wären auch Schienen...



Das Tal stimmt schon mal. Etwas genauer noch.......


----------



## Falco2930 (21. März 2012)

Edel Krone

2 Gleisig, Wasser Parallel zur Straße mit Unterführung, Gebäude und Weg aus dem Wald. Das muss es sein.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (21. März 2012)

Falco2930 schrieb:


> Edel Krone
> 
> 2 Gleisig, Wasser Parallel zur Straße mit Unterführung, Gebäude und Weg aus dem Wald. Das muss es sein.



Da kann ich nur sagen: alles richtig  Das Gebäude mit dem roten Dach ist der Bahnhof Edle Krone. Der Trail/Steig ist die Verbindung zwischen Butterstraße (aus Somsdorf komment) und der Talstraße (S 192).
Falco2930 du bist......


----------



## Falco (21. März 2012)

So, wieder was zum Googlen oder wissen . Ihr müsst mir nicht die exakte Position beschreiben, die ist nicht ersichtlich. Die Aufnahme ist auf der Westlichen Elbseite entstanden.


----------



## Th. (21. März 2012)

Erdgastrasse Opal 

Irgendwo oberhalb der linkselbischen Täler, zwischen Naustadt und Röhrsdorf tippe ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (22. März 2012)

Stimmt, der Aufnahmeort liegt 400m Südlich von Pegenau.
Wir hatten Glück das wir eine Unterbrechung gefunden hatten, sonst wäre die Tour dort zuende gewesen in den 4m tiefen Graben.


----------



## Th. (22. März 2012)

Wo und was ist das?







Da ich diese Location vorher noch gar nicht kannte, hat mich die Schlaumaus mal hingeführt.
Hoffentlich verkühlt sie sich dort nicht. Zusatzfrage: Warum?


----------



## Falco (22. März 2012)

Ich weis wo das ist. Und warum das dort ist und wieso das dort kalt ist. Ich komme aber heute nicht mehr dazu die Koordinaten heraus zu suchen. Deshalb gebe ich keine Hinweise zur Lösung.

Edit
Na gut, ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht. Deshalb schreib ich mal was ich hab.
Bei der Sendung mit der Maus wurde folgendes berichtet: http://haagi.de/2005/10/die-sendung-mit-der-maus-der-herr/

Das Ding steht bei der neuen Fabrik der Müller Milch Tochter Sachsenmilch in Leppersdorf. In der Nähe vom Kühlhaus.

Mehr habe ich nicht im Zusammenhang Sendung mit der Maus und Sachsen gefunden.


----------



## Th. (22. März 2012)

Bei Leppersdorf ist das nicht. Und *der* Herr Müller hat damit nichts zu tun.

Fangen wir bei der Zusatzfrage an: Die Schlaumaus wollte eigentlich Lars besuchen - der war aber (wie man sieht) nicht da.


----------



## Wanderradler (23. März 2012)

Schaut aus wie ein nakisches UFO


----------



## Th. (23. März 2012)

Bei der Gelegenheit konnte ich dort meinem Kind auch gleich erklären, warum die Frau in Mamas Auto immer weiß, wo die Mutti langfahren muss - und das sogar, obwohl die Frau gar nicht im Auto sitzt...

Naja, verstanden hat's das Kind nicht (Mutti wahrscheinlich auch nicht), die Maus kann es eben doch besser:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx2KvedZdug"]Die Sendung mit der Maus - Navi (GPS)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Falco (25. März 2012)

Dein Bild ist jetzt schon über 3 Tage alt.

Geb uns mal was neues.


----------



## Raumfahrer (25. März 2012)

51° n 14° o

korrigiert.


http://www.webergrotte.de/denkmal/html/dm_muehlsdorfer_koordinatenstein_fotos.htm


----------



## miriquidi-biker (25. März 2012)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> 51° n 10° o



E 10° ist doch schon außerhalb Sachsens oder verstehe ich das jetzt falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (25. März 2012)

Raumfahrer hat recht und darf weitermachen.


----------



## Wanderradler (27. März 2012)

Mal sehen, wann das nächste Rätselbild kommt, sonst würde ich gerne mal eins reinstellen, habe da was schönes.


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. März 2012)




----------



## Rockhopser (27. März 2012)

Ich tippe mal auf Schmorsdorf.


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. März 2012)

Das ist richtig.


----------



## Rockhopser (28. März 2012)

Na dann auf ein Neues... 
Von wo aus hab ich hier fotographiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (28. März 2012)

Zwischen Schönwald und Schullwitz.

Zu sehen ist der Handymast in Schönfeld am Meßweg. Und im Hintergrund der Fernsehturm.


----------



## Rockhopser (28. März 2012)

Nicht ganz, die Ecke stimmt aber...
Der Standpkt. lässt sich durchaus ganz genau benennen.


----------



## mw.dd (28. März 2012)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, die Ecke stimmt aber...
> Der Standpkt. lässt sich durchaus ganz genau benennen.



Da es dort ja nicht so viele Standpunkte gibt, rate ich mal Triebenberg. Aber nicht ganz oben (da sieht man nichts, da zu viele Bäume), sondern von der Straße hoch kurz vor dem "Gipfel" links den Weg rein...


----------



## Falco (28. März 2012)

Im Vordergrund ist das Grundstück von Schullwitzer Straße 13 zu sehen.

http://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=51.027833,13.921691&daddr=51.027954,13.918&hl=de&mrsp=0&sz=16
Wenn das mit der Brennweite stimmt, dann eher B. Falls das ein Bildausschnitt ist, dann eher A

Könnte aber auch täuschen da die Kamera so weit richtung Himmel gerichtet war. Dann doch eher A


----------



## Rockhopser (29. März 2012)

Micha hat Recht... sehr gut beschrieben.

Der eigtl. "Gipfel" innerhalb der Bäume ist ja gar nicht zugänglich. Ich stand an der Bank samt Wegweiser auf der Westseite, also ungefähr da, wo Falco das A verlinkt hat.

Allerdings kam ich genau von der anderen Seite hoch, aus Eschdorf. Aus dieser Richtung sind die letzten Meter Wiesenweg sogar richtig steil.

Und noch für Falco:
Es ist das komplette Bild, hatte reingezoomt - Brennweite schlag mich tot...


----------



## mw.dd (29. März 2012)

Gut! Leider habe ich kein Bild; wer sich berufen fühlt, darf weitermachen.


----------



## Wanderradler (29. März 2012)

Da mache ich doch glatt mal mit.

Also wo war ich?

Bild selber ist noch nicht bearbeitet, desshalb die dunklen Ecken usw.


----------



## mw.dd (29. März 2012)

Google spuckt bei der Suche nach "Erzgebirgskamm Kreuz" zuerst das Niklasberger Kreuz aus; also ist das mein Tip.


----------



## recon09 (29. März 2012)

Also ich denk mal, dass das der Hassberg oberhalb der Preßnitztalsperre ist.


----------



## Wanderradler (30. März 2012)

Schade, habe gehofft, dass es nicht soo bekannt ist, wie der Rest, naja, da ist jetzt recon09 dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recon09 (30. März 2012)

@Wanderradler: Ich war Ende letzten Jahres erst dort und deshalb ist mir das noch in Erinnerung geblieben. 

So hier mein neues Bild:


----------



## Glitscher (31. März 2012)

"Abstieg" vom Schwartenberg bei Seiffen?


----------



## recon09 (31. März 2012)

Nein ist leider nicht richtig. Es ist ein bisschen weiter westlich und auch in dem Land, in dem das letzte Bild geschossen wurde


----------



## absvrd (31. März 2012)

Löst mal jemand. Ich will dahin wenn man dort radeln kann 

Gesendet von meinem HTC HD2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## diamantradler (1. April 2012)

Ich glaube Plattenberg - Eispinge


----------



## recon09 (1. April 2012)

So siehts aus. Das ist die Eispinge am Plattenberg. 
diamantradler ist dran.


----------



## diamantradler (1. April 2012)

Ich hab grad kein neues Foto
Also wer will als nächstes.


----------



## peh (1. April 2012)

Ich könnte als Puffer das hier beisteuern:







Entschuldigt bitte die Bearbeitung - die war ein Gag für ein anderes Forum.


----------



## Orwell (1. April 2012)

Ein Schuss ins Blaue: Stadtwald Grimma?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (1. April 2012)

Das ging schnell. Treffer!


----------



## Orwell (1. April 2012)

Mir mangelt es momentan auch an Bildmaterial und gebe daher an den nächsten Freiwilligen weiter.


----------



## Falco (1. April 2012)

Weil es womöglich wieder zu einfach ist, will ich für die Lösung beider Fotostandorte. Sonst werden wieder diejenigen bevorzugt die es zuerst gelesen haben


----------



## Th. (3. April 2012)

Beim zweiten Bild denke ich es zu wissen:

Hier

Das erste Bild kann ich nicht genau zuordnen.

Ich vermute da ungefähr


----------



## mw.dd (3. April 2012)

Und ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, wo ich da gewesen bin...
Danke!


----------



## Falco (3. April 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> Beim zweiten Bild denke ich es zu wissen:
> 
> Hier
> 
> ...



Stimmt, du kannst weiter machen.




mw.dd schrieb:


> Und ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, wo ich da gewesen bin...
> Danke!



Da bin ich ja froh nicht der einzige zu sein der dieses Problem hat. Blos gut jedes meiner Bilder bekommt seine GPS Koordinaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (3. April 2012)

Ok, machen wir auf hohem Niveau weiter:



Selbstverständlich braucht mir keiner zu erklären, dass da im Vordergrund ein Exemplar des _Taraxacum_ sect. _Ruderalia_ wächst.
Wo ich genau bin, sehe ich auch als Zusatzaufgabe - aber welche Berge umrahmen den Sonnenaufgang?
Da mir durchaus bewusst ist, dass das nicht einfach ist, habe ich mal an den Reglern gedreht - und siehe da, es erscheinen zwei Details...


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. April 2012)

Geiles Bild, auch wenn ich nicht lösen kann...


----------



## darkJST (4. April 2012)

Ist das links der Töpfer? Wenn ja wäre rechts Ameisen- und Johnsberg.


----------



## Falco (4. April 2012)

Links ist der Rotstein


----------



## Th. (4. April 2012)

Respekt, Falco! 
Links der Sonne ist der Rotstein.
Rechts davon der Löbauer Berg (die 2 Türme sind im gepimpten Bild zu erkennen). Ganz links im Hintergrund die Landeskrone bei Görlitz.
Fotostandpunkt ist da.

Falco darf wieder ran.


----------



## Falco (4. April 2012)

Ich hab lange gekämpft 

Beide Berge habe ich bei Google gefunden http://www.hotel-thomashof.de/Rotstein_Loebauer_Berg_17-06-2010.jpg und http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/95/L%C3%B6bberg0707.jpg

Aber mich hat das total verunsichert das bei deinem Bild die Rechte Seite vom Rotstein höher ist und bei dem Bild im Netz die Linke seite. Ich habe die Möglichkeit ausgeschlossen das du auf der anderen Seite vom Berg Fotografiert hast, denn auf dem Hotel Bild ist der Löbauer Berg rechts und auf deinem Bild ist der Berg auch rechts.
Und jetzt sehe ich erst das es doch zwei mögliche Blickwinkel gibt von dennen aus gesehen der Löbauer Berg Rechts ist. Osthang Westhang


Weiter gehts mit einer ganz schnellen Runde.


----------



## Th. (4. April 2012)

@Falco (und auch darkJST)


Th. schrieb:


> ... aber welche Berge umrahmen den Sonnenaufgang?


 
Dabei hatte ich die Blickrichtung noch explizit erwähnt...


----------



## Th. (5. April 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Weiter gehts mit einer ganz schnellen Runde.



Ich vermute mal, so langsam gehen allen die Bilder aus...

Dein Mitstreiter im aktuellen Bild blickt zu den Silberwänden.


----------



## Falco (5. April 2012)

Mit der Antwort kann ich leider nichts anfangen 

Ich hätte noch viele Bilder


----------



## Th. (5. April 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Mit der Antwort kann ich leider nichts anfangen



Macht nichts, die sind eh' fürs Biken gesperrt. Die Silberwände (Stribrne Steny) sind die Felsen rechts unterhalb vom Großen Winterberg, im Bild rechts .
Ich vermute, du wolltest Zirkelstein als Antwort (der markante große Felsen links) und ihr fahrt Richtung Schöna oder Aschersteig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (5. April 2012)

Na dann mach mal weiter.

Wenn hier bisl mehr los wäre, dann würde ich ja die schweren Bilder auspacken. Aber damit würde ich warscheinlich das Thema hier abwürgen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. April 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> schweren Bilder


 
Dort warst Du bei Lohmen.


----------



## Th. (5. April 2012)

Erstaunlich, was für räudige Fotos ich in meinem Archiv habe. Für ein Fotorätsel aber gar nicht so schlecht:





Was und wo ist das?


----------



## Wanderradler (6. April 2012)

Schaut aus wie ...mmh...liegt das zufälligerweise in oder an Dresden?

Habe sowas ähnliches schonmal gesehen. Weis blos nicht mehr, wie die Türme genannt werden.


----------



## Th. (6. April 2012)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> ...liegt das zufälligerweise in oder an Dresden?


Naja, grob geschätzt 30-40km vom Stadtzentrum entfernt


Wanderradler schrieb:


> Habe sowas ähnliches schonmal gesehen. Weis blos nicht mehr, wie die Türme genannt werden.


Es ist nur ein Gebäude, als "Turm" würde ich das nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## Wanderradler (7. April 2012)

Weis nicht, wo genau es ist, aber jetzt weis ich, wie die Türme (auch der Turm?) genannt wird: Bismarckturm bzw. Fichteturm.


----------



## Th. (7. April 2012)

Wie schon erwähnt, ein Turm ist das nicht. Schon gar nicht der Fichteturm. Und mit dem ollen Bismarck hat das auch nichts zu tun.

Das Gebäude ist wirklich nur so groß wie man sieht. Also ca. 5-10m hoch und rund (ca. 6-7m Durchmesser).
Gar nicht weit entfernt führt ein bedeutender regionaler Wanderweg vorbei, von dem laufend erzählt wird, dass er abgeradelt wird....In der Beschreibung wird auf das Gebäude verwiesen - der GPS Track führt nicht hin.


----------



## Falco (7. April 2012)

Ist das Gebäude von der Elbe aus sichtbar?

Hab mir schon den Malerweg und den Sächsischen Weinwanderweg ohne Erfolg angesehen.


----------



## Th. (7. April 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Ist das Gebäude von der Elbe aus sichtbar?


Weiß ich nicht, die Entfernung würde es hergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (7. April 2012)

Kann man es auf Google Streetview sehen?


----------



## Th. (7. April 2012)

@Falco, hartnäckig bist du ja - auf google.maps ist es als Einzelbild zu sehen.

Eigentlich nicht zu glauben, dass das keiner kennt. Ich hatte erwartet, dass der "Raumfahrer" das sofort löst...


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. April 2012)

Hmm, das Thürmsdorfer Mausoleum?


----------



## Falco (8. April 2012)

Ja, das ist es.
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/61429802


----------



## Th. (8. April 2012)

Na bitte.
Waldschleicher war eher und darf weitermachen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. April 2012)

Alle auf Nachtschicht?  


Erstaunlicherweise gibt es hier eine Feuerstelle:





(Hab meist nur Bilder von Touren mit dem kleinen Waldschleicher...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (8. April 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> ...
> Eigentlich nicht zu glauben, dass das keiner kennt. Ich hatte erwartet, dass der "Raumfahrer" das sofort löst...


 

Dort war ich noch nicht. 
Erstaunlich, eigentlich ein schöner Weg in der Nähe!


----------



## Falco (8. April 2012)

Ich habs, die Feuerstelle hats verraten

Mit den Steinen als Bankfüße. Das ist exact die Baukunst der angelegten Feuerstellen in der Sächsischen Schweiz. Und so viele gibts da nicht 

http://www.nationalpark-saechsische-schweiz.de/red5/sonstiges/feuerstellen/pageDB21852.html


So, der Raumfahrer wollte es nicht anders





Ich war nicht in Lohmen.

Wenn man am Kran vorbei, rechts um die Kurve hinauf geht, dann steht man rechts vom Bild und blickt etwa in entgegengesetzter Richtung.





Im nachhinein betrachtet, ist das garnicht so schwer. So viele gibts nicht davon in Sachsen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. April 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Ich habs, die Feuerstelle hats verraten
> 
> Mit den Steinen als Bankfüße. Das ist exact die Baukunst der angelegten Feuerstellen in der Sächsischen Schweiz. Und so viele gibts da nicht
> 
> http://www.nationalpark-saechsische-schweiz.de/red5/sonstiges/feuerstellen/pageDB21852.html



Rischdisch. Wobei ich eher dachte die beiden Hütten würden das Zeughaus verraten. 
Ganz schön ergeizig der Falco , das nächste Bild bitte.


----------



## Falco (8. April 2012)

Hab ja auch viele Bilder unter die Leute zu bringen.
Der Steinbruch ist schon mein Beitrag.


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. April 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> So, der Raumfahrer wollte es nicht anders


 


 


> Ich war nicht in Lohmen.


 
Aber vielleicht am "Lohmgrund"?
Zwischen Rottwerndorf und Groß-Cotta.



> So viele gibts nicht davon in Sachsen.


 
Stimmt.


----------



## Falco (8. April 2012)

Was ist da los, schon das 2. mal falsch geraten 

An dem Steinbruch ist die Kreuzug wo es nach A oder nach B geht.
Von dem Schild hätte man in Bild machen müssen, das find ich einfach klasse


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. April 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Der Steinbruch ist schon mein Beitrag.



Achso, ich dachte das war schon durch. Ist das im Hohwald?


----------



## Falco (8. April 2012)

Nein, der ist auf der anderen Elbseite in der Sächsischen Schweiz.


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. April 2012)

Na, da war ich aber nah dran.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (8. April 2012)

Ich sag einfach mal: Steinbruch Pließkowitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (8. April 2012)

Westlich der Elbe in der Sächsischen Schweiz. Bei der Stadt von der es A und B gibt.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (8. April 2012)

Sandsteinbruch Wehlen, Stadt Wehlen/Dorf Wehlen


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. April 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Westlich der Elbe in der Sächsischen Schweiz. Bei der Stadt von der es A und B gibt.


 
Meinst Du vielleicht nördlich der Elbe?
Stadt oder Dorf?

War das ein "Zeichen"?


----------



## Falco (8. April 2012)

Nein westlich der Elbe. Aber ja, es ist doch keine Stadt. Es ist ein Ortsteil von dem es ein A und ein B gibt.

Glaubt mir, wenn ihr wisst wo, dann wird alles ganz klar 

Schade das noch keiner reingelesen hat der den Ort kennt. Hätte nähmlich wirklich gern noch mal ein Bild von der Kreuzung wo Ortsteil A und Ortsteil B ausgeschildert ist. Google hat mir dazu leider nichts passendes geliefert.


----------



## Th. (8. April 2012)

Ach so. Cotta A und Cotta B. So einen Wegweiser gibt es z.B. hier. 
Der Steinbruch Neundorf ist da wohl gemeint - dort bin ich allerdings noch nie drin herumgegurkt. Ich frage mich auch gerade schwer besorgt, was du dort willst. Sozialstunden? ()


----------



## Falco (8. April 2012)

Th. hats gefunden.

OSM ist da oben bisl dünn, da wird man wohl mal bisl erkunden dürfen. Da gibts sogar Asphaltierte Straßen die nicht in OSM eingetragen sind.

Raumfahrer war schon sehr nahe drann, das Ziel grade mal um 1000m verfehlt 

Die Kreuzung ist echt genial, als ich das erste mal dort gewesen bin, dachte ich das wäre ein Scherz mit den Schildern...


----------



## Th. (9. April 2012)

Ich habe es ja nicht wirklich gewusst - soll weitermachen wer will...


----------



## Falco (10. April 2012)

Wenn keiner was hat, dann müssen wir wohl darauf bestehen das du das nächste Bild herein stellst.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (10. April 2012)

Na dann mach ich mal was schnelles:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (11. April 2012)

Das is dann doch so einfach, dass ich mich traue, ohne Bestätigung das nächste Bild zu posten 
Goldene Höhe natürlich!

Vlt. is das wieder etwas kniffliger. Wo stehe ich?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (11. April 2012)

Das nächste wird kniffliger!


----------



## Falco (12. April 2012)

Stehen die Berge die du siehst noch in Sachsen? Ich finde es ungewöhnlich das ich diese markanten Berge nicht finden konnte.

Ich kann mir gut Vorstellen das du vom Zittauer Gebirge aus richtung Nordböhmen blickst. Denn in Nordböhmen gibts einige passende Berge.


----------



## Rockhopser (12. April 2012)

Naja Falco, wir sind hier ja auch nicht bei Google-Dir-Was... manchmal isses dann doch von Vorteil, wenn einem die grünen Dinger am Horizont nicht egal sind 

Aber du liegst vollkommen richtig mit deiner Annahme:
Standpunkt im Zittauer Gebirge, Blick nach CZ.


----------



## darkJST (12. April 2012)

Das vordere ist der Sokol und das hintere der Jecevcy vrch und rechts hinter den Bäumen der Hochwald...ich nehme mal an du stehst irgendwo in der Nähe der Brandhöhe...nur wo genau weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Rockhopser (12. April 2012)

darkJST schrieb:


> Das vordere ist der Sokol und das hintere der Jecevcy vrch und rechts hinter den Bäumen der Hochwald...ich nehme mal an du stehst irgendwo in der Nähe der Brandhöhe...nur wo genau weiß ich nicht.



Nein, weder Brandhöhe noch die Berge stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (13. April 2012)

Ich werden morgen mit darkJST den Fotostandort suchen. Auch wenn wir dafür die ganzen 10 Stunden im Zittauer Gebirge herum fahren müssen.
9 Uhr Starten wir am Zittauer Bahnhof, kann ja nicht so schwer sein den Ort zu finden 

Ich habe ein paar ähnliche Berge gefunden, so ganz ohne aufbauten und in der standart Kegelform, kann man die nicht genau zuordnen. http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16852507
Ist auf dem Bild der Suchy Vrch und die Berge bei Maxov oder der bei Drnovec zu sehen. Die beiden letzten haben leider keine Namen auf OSM. 
Dann könnte der Fotostandpunkt am Hochwald oder am Rehstein sein.


----------



## Rockhopser (13. April 2012)

Nein, wieder nicht richtig... aber wir arbeiten uns langsam in die richtige Richtung vor. Drnovec/Maxov oder sagen wir lieber gleich Cvikov ist schon mal nicht schlecht als Blickrichtung...

Mensch Falco, dabei sind wir letztes Jahr sogar dort oben lang gekommen!


----------



## mw.dd (13. April 2012)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> ...
> dabei sind wir letztes Jahr sogar dort oben lang gekommen!



Wusste ich es doch, dass das Bild im September voriges Jahr entstanden ist. Ich kann mich zwar an den Ausblick nicht erinnern, aber dafür eine Abfahrt auf einem praktisch nicht vorhandenem Pfad 

Buchberg.


----------



## Rockhopser (13. April 2012)

Richtiiiisch Micha!

Dabei hattest du mich noch gefragt, was für Berge man da sieht...
v.l.n.r.: Zeleny vrch (Grünberg), Ortel, Tisovy vrch (Eibenberg) und vom Baum fast verdeckt Slavicek.

Der sehr zugewachsene Pfad war auch dort, jepp.

Das Bild ist allerdings schon 2009 enstanden, der Blick ist aber noch der gleiche.

Du darfst also...


----------



## Falco (13. April 2012)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Mensch Falco, dabei sind wir letztes Jahr sogar dort oben lang gekommen!



Sorry Conrad, aber mein GPSTrack gibts das mit dem Ausblick leider nicht her. Und in meiner Erinnerung ist nur das Materialversagen deines Bikes hängen geblieben


----------



## mw.dd (13. April 2012)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> ...
> Du darfst also...



Da ich im Augenblick keine Bilder der Region habe (dafür viele aus Italien  ),
machen wir es jetzt mal anders: Wer zuerst ein Bild vom "Breiten Stein" - und zwar genau diesem aus dem Link - hier einstellt, darf das nächste Rätselbild stellen.

Die Google-Maps-Satellitenansicht zählt natürlich nicht; selbstfotografiert wäre schon schön


----------



## Falco (17. April 2012)

Micha, lass dir mal was anderes einfallen. Da oben ist es langweilig, da fährt keiner nicht hin um ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. April 2012)

Quatsch.
Die Idee ist gut.
Die anderen sind bloß zu faul...
und ich kann nicht.


----------



## Th. (17. April 2012)

Naja, liegt schon etwas abseits. Wobei so eine Landpartie auch mal ganz schön ist.

Vielleicht könnte man die Frage auch anders formulieren, z.B. Wer hat ein Foto, welches am nächsten bei besagtem Breiten Stein liegt?
Da hätte ich eins vom Großdobritzer Hegelsberg beizusteuern (ca.2km entfernt)...


----------



## mw.dd (17. April 2012)

Es war gar nicht so einfach, etwas zu finden, wovon die Google Bildersuche kein Bild ausspuckt; also gebt Euch gefälligst etwas Mühe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (18. April 2012)

Ich hatte ja vermutet, dass Micha dort irgendwas besonderes entdeckt hat, und bin also mal hin...
Breiter Stein, hm - klingt erstmal schon nicht hoch, also kein DH... aber Stein? Vielleicht 'n paar nette Slickrocks...

Vielleicht habe ich den versteckten Bierkasten auch nicht gefunden, aber der "Breite" "Stein" war schon ernüchternd...weder hoch noch breit und vorallem KEIN Stein, nicht einmal ein Kleiner.
Ich vermute mal, früher gab es da mal "Stein", welcher aber im Tagebau abgetragen wurde und das entstandene Loch mit Müll verfüllt wurde.

Egal, so sieht das Ding aus:




und auf der anderen Seite:




Innenansicht:




Auf dem Weiterweg habe ich noch einen Abstecher in den Russenbusch gemacht... und siehe da, fast schon ein Bikepark mit abschließendem Flowtrail:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/48388

Na also, war doch 'ne feine Sache


----------



## mw.dd (18. April 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja vermutet, dass Micha dort irgendwas besonderes entdeckt hat, und bin also mal hin......
> Na also, war doch 'ne feine Sache



Da hat mein Rätsel ja doch sein Ziel erreicht 

Dafür bekommst Du Fleißpunkte; außerdem darfst Du das nächste Rätselbild einstellen...


----------



## Th. (18. April 2012)

Ich würde mal wieder auf die klassische Fotorätselmethode zurückkommen.
Michas Prinzip ist schon ok - ein paar Bilder habe ich aber noch...

Z.B. ein recht markanter Punkt in Sachsen:


----------



## Falco (19. April 2012)

Du bist bei der Spreequelle am Kottmar.


----------



## Th. (19. April 2012)

Das ist richtig.


----------



## Falco (19. April 2012)

Entweder man weis es, oder man weis es nicht 

Heute Abend gibts ein Tipp.


----------



## darkJST (19. April 2012)

Ich weiß es, ich weiß es Aber ich muss erstmal wieder ein paar Bilder machen


----------



## brozzomd (19. April 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Entweder man weis es, oder man weis es nicht
> 
> Heute Abend gibts ein Tipp.



Genau Falco.....entweder man weis es oder man weis es nicht, Zittauer Gebirge, gegenüber vom Oybin....ca. vor 3 Jahren......

Grüße


----------



## Falco (19. April 2012)

brozzomd schrieb:


> Zittauer Gebirge, gegenüber vom Oybin....ca. vor 3 Jahren......



Ich hoffe das ist jetzt der Tipp für die Anderen, denn als Lösung kann ich das nicht gelten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (19. April 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist jetzt der Tipp für die Anderen, denn als Lösung kann ich das nicht gelten lassen.



Ich würd' sagen das ist auf dem Korseltweg. Wie der Felsen heißt... ... keine Ahnung! Aber ich sach mal: +50° 50' 14.43", +14° 45' 14.09"

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Th. (19. April 2012)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ich würd' sagen das ist auf dem Korseltweg. Wie der Felsen heißt... ... keine Ahnung! Aber ich sach mal: +50° 50' 14.43", +14° 45' 14.09"
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg


 
Um es zu vervollständigen: Der zu sehende Kletterblock heißt Novize und befindet sich N50°50'14.8" O14°45'14.6".
Als "richtige" Klettergipfel stehen der Obere Möch rechts oberhalb vom Bild (N50°50'13.9" O14°45'14.6") und der Untere Mönch links unterhalb vom Bild (N50°50'15.3" O14°45'13.7").


----------



## Falco (19. April 2012)

Ihr neigt schon wieder zur Übertreibung.
Der erste sagt "gegenüber von Oybin". Der zweite gibt Koordinaten auf die Winkelsekunde genau an. Und der dritte schlüsselt gleich das umliegende Gebirge auf. So genau wollte ich das garnicht wissen 

Die Antwort von Jörg reicht mir.


----------



## Rockhopser (19. April 2012)

Und alles zusammen macht dann die Mönchsfelsen ^^

Die Stelle is schon fies, da haben sich schon viele Kettenblätter im Stein verewigt


----------



## Schnegge (19. April 2012)

Naja, also die Genauigkeit war sogar auf die Hundertstelsekunde... ...liegt am copy/paste aus google maps.

So hier noch mal was zum raten:




bzw. wissen...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Th. (24. April 2012)

Das ist die Matthäuskirche in Dittelsdorf unweit Zittaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (24. April 2012)

Na geht doch...


----------



## Th. (24. April 2012)

Naja, zuerst dachte ich, kein Problem - ist die Kirche in Leutersdorf (da fahre ich auf dem Weg ins Zittauer Gebirge immer vorbei). Kontrolle bei google - verdammt ähnlich, aber doch im Detail anders...
Da aber keiner wollte (oder konnte) habe ich google noch mal kurz bemüht - und siehe da, ein gewisser C.A. Schramm hat 2 Kirchen bauen lassen, eine in Leutersdorf und eine in - na, ich will ja keinen langweilen.

Da ich momentan leichte Internet/PC/Festplattenprobleme habe, kann jemand anderes weitermachen - Rätsel ist freigegeben (vielleicht mal wieder was aus Westsachsen?)


----------



## Falco (25. April 2012)

Aus dem Westen habe ich nicht viel. Hier wäre ein Bild





Wird vermutlich wieder eine sehr schnelle Runde


----------



## miriquidi-biker (25. April 2012)

Museum Kalkwerk Lengefeld,  N 50° 42.048' E 13° 10.479'


----------



## darkJST (25. April 2012)

Hattest du das nicht letztens schonmal eingestellt...irgedwie kommt mir das Bild bekannt vor


----------



## Falco (25. April 2012)

Nein, das Kalkwerk gab es noch nicht, hab eben bis Seite 25 zurück geblättert.

miriquidi macht weiter.


----------



## darkJST (25. April 2012)

Irgendwo hab ich das Bild schonmal gesehen

egal...


----------



## miriquidi-biker (25. April 2012)




----------



## Th. (27. April 2012)

Ich habe zwar (noch) keine Ahnung wo das ist, anhand der EXIF Daten ist das Bild gut zwei Stunden nach dem Edle-Krone-Rätselbild aufgenommen...ich tippe also auf irgendeine Schutzhütte im Tharandter Wald. Auf dem halbverdeckten Schild hinter der Hütte könnte auch "...weg" und "...randt" vermutet werden.
Kurzum, ich tippe auf diese Hütte da...


----------



## miriquidi-biker (27. April 2012)

Kombiniere kombiniere Th.   da hast du alles richtig zusammen gepuzzelt! Das Bild zeigt die Schutzhütte kurz oberhalb des Bellmanns Loses. Th. du bist......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (27. April 2012)

Hät ich auch gewusst  da liegtn geocache


----------



## miriquidi-biker (27. April 2012)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Hät ich auch gewusst  da liegtn geocache



auch deshalb war ich da


----------



## Th. (27. April 2012)

Weiter geht's mit Rätsel/google/Wissen:


----------



## Th. (30. April 2012)

Nanu - keiner eine Idee?
Von dem Berg/Aussichtspunkt sieht man sogar den Fichtelberg...


----------



## eFMx (1. Mai 2012)

Mhm, könnte der Bärenstein mit Blick eher Richtung Norden sein...
Aber die Hütte kenne ich irgendwie nicht. Mhm.


----------



## Th. (1. Mai 2012)

Ne, Bärenstein ist das nicht. 
Und ich dachte, das wäre einfach. Immerhin war das vor wenigen Jahren Startpunkt eines MTB-Events (mal so banal umschrieben...)


----------



## Th. (2. Mai 2012)

Um das hier nicht unnötig in die Länge zu ziehen, gibt es hier den ultimativen (Foto)Hinweis:





Dieses Bild wurde kurz vorher aufgenommen - gefragt ist aber immer noch das Bild mit dem (imaginären) Fichtelbergblick bei der Hütte, Startpunkt eines bedeutenden MTB Events*!* Einfacher geht es ja kaum noch ... jetzt aber!

Wenn das nicht gleich einer löst, löse ich morgen auf und stelle was Schweres rein


----------



## recon09 (2. Mai 2012)

Also dein Tipp bezieht sich sicherlich auf die Bobbahn in Altenberg. Irgendwo rundrum müsste ja dann die Hütte stehen. 
Leider weiß ich nicht wo die is...


----------



## racing_basti (3. Mai 2012)

An der Hütte bin ich schonmal vorbeigefahren 
Aber ich warte lieber auf das schwere Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radwegverneiner (3. Mai 2012)

racing_basti schrieb:


> An der Hütte bin ich schonmal vorbeigefahren


 
Ich auch!


----------



## Th. (3. Mai 2012)

Die letzten zwei Beiträge kann ich nicht so recht deuten...
Also dann hier die Auflösung:
Wir befinden uns auf der Tellkoppe unweit der Altenberger Bobbahn. 
2010 startete hier die zweite Wertungsprüfung der MAD EAST ENDURO.


Also dann neu (und schwer - wobei jetzt sicher einer daherkommt und sagt: Das ist doch leicht, das ist doch ... da fahre ich immer lang...oder so)





Erstens: Ja, das Bild ist schief - die Säule steht gerade
Zweitens: Auch wenn direkt daneben ein markierter Fahrradweg verläuft, hat das deutlich weniger mit Radfahren zu tun als die Tellkoppe


----------



## Falco (7. Mai 2012)

Stell mal was einfaches rein, Frauenkirche oder so, deine Bilder errät doch sonst keiner


----------



## Th. (7. Mai 2012)

Ja, ist relativ weit weg vom nächsten MTB-Hotspot....

Oberauer Tunneldenkmal - schadet aber nichts, wenn man das mal gehört hat .

Jetzt darf mal ein anderer (zur Frauenkirche müsste ich erst hin  ...)


----------



## darkJST (7. Mai 2012)

Bevor ich es zerstört hab...

Ach ja...wo stehe ich?


----------



## FX86 (8. Mai 2012)

Ist es zwischen dem oberen Zschoner Grund und dem oberen Stausee Oberwartha an einer Hundeschule?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (8. Mai 2012)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz kalt


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Mai 2012)

Von der Machart erinnert das an die Kulturinsel Einsiedel, aber das kann es nicht sein, oder?


----------



## darkJST (8. Mai 2012)

Doch, ist von denen mal gemacht worden

Damit es etwas leichter wird:


----------



## spümco (9. Mai 2012)

haha, das ist der Startturm unserer ehemaligen 4X Strecke am Berzdorfer See am Rande von Görlitz


----------



## darkJST (9. Mai 2012)

Der Kandidat ha 100 Punkte


----------



## spümco (9. Mai 2012)

Bin leider grad außerhalb, neues Rätsel erst Freitag
Oder wir schieben eins dazwischen, wenn Ihrs nicht
erwarten könnt...


----------



## darkJST (9. Mai 2012)

Noch ein kurzes, wo sogar Falco eine Chance hat


----------



## mw.dd (9. Mai 2012)

Lausche.


----------



## darkJST (9. Mai 2012)

Das ging jetzt etwas zu schnell Kannst ja eins einstellen, welches dann bis Freitag hält


----------



## Falco (9. Mai 2012)

Diesmal mit Fully, bist du wie letztens komplett hochgefahren? Oder wolltest du einen Zusammenbruch vermeiden? Das letzte mal hat dazu nicht mehr viel gefehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (9. Mai 2012)

Nein, leider nicht, mir ist das selbe passiert wie dir letztens, bin an Kieseln hängengeblieben


----------



## spümco (10. Mai 2012)

Ich hab noch ein Bild aufm Handy gefunden, Qualität bescheiden, aber das wesentliche sollte zu erkennen sein.
Am Freitag gäbs dann ein besseres, aber vielleicht bekommt Ihr´s ja trotzdem raus.


----------



## Falco (10. Mai 2012)

Der Berg auf dem Bild ist die Landeskrone.


----------



## darkJST (10. Mai 2012)

Ist das von dem Radweg Richtung Königshain aus geschossen?


----------



## dukestah (10. Mai 2012)

spümco schrieb:


> haha, das ist der Startturm unserer ehemaligen 4X Strecke am Berzdorfer See am Rande von Görlitz



cool, ich hab die strecke letztes jahr zufällig gefunden und mich immer gefragt wer sich diese mühe gemacht hat, hab halt nie jemand dort getroffen, war halt doch ganz schön platt gefahren aber hat immer noch viel spaß gemacht!


----------



## spümco (10. Mai 2012)

Landeskrone ist richtig
Radweg nach Konigshain ist aber falsch.

Die Strecke haben wir vor 7/8 Jahren mal gebaut.
Da gabs auch mal richtige Rennen als Vorläufe zum
MDC.
Aber nun bin ich hier der einzige Überlebende von
damals und hab leider auch nicht mehr soviel Zeit 
und Musse dafür.
Die New Kids posen nur, ernsthaftes Engagement 
dafür ist leider Fehlanzeige..
Eigentlich echt schade drum, is nen echt geiler Spot


----------



## darkJST (10. Mai 2012)

Nen Kollege von mir hatte die Idee das als Jugendprojekt laufen zu lassen und das Teil wieder in Stand zu setzen, mal sehen ob da was draus wird mit dem Stadtrat hier. Gibt aber noch ne andere Dirtstrecke in GR mit großen Sprüngen...

Brauchen wir ein eigenes Thema um darüber weiter zu diskutieren?


----------



## Falco (10. Mai 2012)

Du stehst oberhalb von Königshain, zwischen Hochstein und Liebstein.


----------



## spümco (10. Mai 2012)

@ dark: Diskussion hier besser nich, neues Thema wäre ne gute Idee...
@ Falco: falsch, aber es wird wärmer
Zwei Tipps: 
Ich stehe auf einem Gipfel
Der kleine helle Turm ist ne Kirche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (11. Mai 2012)

Oweit war ich auch schon. Hatte nur die Kirche aus Königshein gefunden. Die anderen kommen von der Blickrichtung nicht in Frage.


----------



## spümco (11. Mai 2012)

Hier mal die Ansicht meines Standpunkts von der anderen
Seite


----------



## Avatar59 (11. Mai 2012)

Kreutzberg bei Jauernick?


----------



## spümco (12. Mai 2012)

Nö, das gibt die Blickrichtung auch nicht her.
Hinter der Landeskrone ist das Isar-/Riesengebirge...


----------



## Rockhopser (12. Mai 2012)

Das ist der Kapellenberg zwischen Kunnersdorf und Ebersbach.

War aber nicht einfach rauszufinden, musste ganz schön googeln



Bin dabei auf das gestoßen.

Dort oben stand wohl auch mal eine Mühle, wie es aussieht. Gibts die Ruine noch?


----------



## spümco (14. Mai 2012)

Ganz genau, ich stehe auf dem Kapellenberg und schaue
nach Görlitz.
Die Ruine ist mittlerweile auch nur noch ne Ruine, also
es liegen nur noch vereinzelte Steine herum, welche aber 
an keine Mühle mehr erinnern.
Fahr doch einfach mal vorbei, gibt da paar feine Strecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (14. Mai 2012)

spümco schrieb:


> Fahr doch einfach mal vorbei, gibt da paar feine Strecken...



Steht auf der To-Do-Liste 

Dann mal weiter im Programm:


----------



## Falco (14. Mai 2012)

Du bist auf der Hohen Straße, Südlich von Sebnitz.


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. Mai 2012)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Steht auf der To-Do-Liste
> 
> Dann mal weiter im Programm:



Oh, da war wohl jemand auf dem Tanzplan, meiner kleinen Abendrunde?


----------



## Rockhopser (15. Mai 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Du bist auf der Hohen Straße, Südlich von Sebnitz.



Das dacht ich mir, dass du als erster antwortest Falco!
Das zählt nicht, denn du warst bei der Tour dabei! 

Nee, aber is richtig, mach ruhig...




Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Oh, da war wohl jemand auf dem Tanzplan, meiner kleinen Abendrunde?



So isses, letzten Herbst mit Start & Ziel in DD. War bei uns also etwas mehr als ne kleine Abendrunde  Bei schöner Sicht hätt ich mir auch den Aufstieg auf den Bismarckturm nicht entgehen lassen, aber so hab ich wenigstens nen Grund nochmal hinzufahren...


----------



## Falco (15. Mai 2012)

Als das Bild von dir Online war musste ich direkt bisl im Archiv suchen, aber da du nicht so viele Runden ohne mich gefahren bist, musste ich ja was finden 

Ich bin dafür das Waldschleicher ein Bild rein stellt. Geb mir bescheid wenn du keins hast, dann stell ich eins rein.


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. Mai 2012)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> So isses, letzten Herbst mit Start & Ziel in DD. War bei uns also etwas mehr als ne kleine Abendrunde  Bei schöner Sicht hätt ich mir auch den Aufstieg auf den Bismarckturm nicht entgehen lassen, aber so hab ich wenigstens nen Grund nochmal hinzufahren...



Respekt!  Beim nächsten mal würde ich noch den Wachberg mitnehmen. Von dort den Meiche Weg zum Waldhaus runter (Fotoalbum), ein Sahnestückchen.

So uuungefähr in der Region findet man dieses lauschige Örtchen:


----------



## Th. (16. Mai 2012)

Sieht aus wie das Goßdorfer Raubschloss. Seit wann ist denn da ein Dach?


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. Mai 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie das Goßdorfer Raubschloss. Seit wann ist denn da ein Dach?





Das Bild ist vom letzten Sommer, k.A. wann die das Dach draufgezimmert haben. Von dort sind wir dann den Wanderweg nach Goßdorf rauf. Wer gern schiebt, erntet eine hübsche Aussicht auf dem Hankehübel.


----------



## Th. (16. Mai 2012)

Ich denke ja immer mal darüber nach, die Sportart zu wechseln.
Diese hier habe ich sofort verworfen, dabei stehe ich nur am "Kinder- und Jugendstart" ... 

Wo kralle ich mich gerade ernsthaft fest?


----------



## Falco (16. Mai 2012)

Das ist die Skischanze bei Eibau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (16. Mai 2012)

... auf dem Kottmar...


----------



## Th. (16. Mai 2012)

Genau, die Kottmarschanzen bei Eibau.
Passend als Ausflugstipp: 17.-20.05.12, 37. internationales Mattenskispringen

Wer allerdings glaubt, in der nahegelegenen Kottmarbaude Hunger und Durst stillen zu können, wird weiter darben müssen - die Baude verfällt...


----------



## darkJST (16. Mai 2012)

Hmn...2006 war ich da glaub noch was essen...hmn


----------



## Falco (17. Mai 2012)

Da das letzte ein einfaches war, kommt jetzt wieder ein schweres:


----------



## Falco (19. Mai 2012)

Es wird Zeit für einen Hinweis.

Folgendes Bild wurde kurz darauf aufgenommen:


----------



## urvi (20. Mai 2012)

Das könnte der Keppgrund sein, die Treppe rauf zur Keppmühle?

Geb mir mal die Antwort selbst:  NEIN.    Die Treppe im Keppgrund hat rechts in Blickrichtung eine Bruchsteinmauer und ist wohl auch etwas kürzer.

Schade


----------



## Falco (20. Mai 2012)

Willst du deine Antwort wirklich zurück nehmen? Die ist nehmlich richtig.


----------



## mw.dd (20. Mai 2012)

Die Treppe ist übrigens gerade gesperrt. Warum auch immer: Lässt sich problemlos begehen...


----------



## urvi (21. Mai 2012)

Ehrlich??!!! Hatte beim näheren hinsehen und einigem Zweifeln dann doch eben umgeschwenkt...obwohl ich dort schon unzählige Male vorbei bin. Aber stimmt, die Mauer beginnt weiter oben (quasi so ca. hinter dem Fotografen).
Dann such ich mal............

Hab was gefunden:




Hoffe, man erkennt was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (21. Mai 2012)

Ich meine, dass das ein Blick auf den Tiefen Grund (Bildmitte) und der Borsberg (links) ist - entsprechend die umliegenden Ortschaften.
Schon irretierend die Perspektive - der Trieben"berg" ist als solcher gar nicht wahrzunehmen, und was ist das rechts oben in der Ecke - Rossendorf ZfK?


----------



## urvi (21. Mai 2012)

WOW!! Richtig und auch Rossendorf dürfte stimmen. Aufgenommen wurde das ganze aus'ner kleinen viersitzigen Propellermaschine so ca. 300m über Grund. Hätte nicht gedacht, daß es so schnell gelöst wird...hatte mir schon als Bildtip die Pappeln am unteren Ausgang des Tiefen Grundes zurecht gelegt.

Th. ...weiter geht's!


----------



## Th. (21. Mai 2012)

urvi schrieb:


> Th. ...weiter geht's!



ok - dürfte nicht schwer sein. Mal sehen, ob es überhaupt bis morgen standhält...


----------



## Falco (22. Mai 2012)

Das ist die Talsperre Gottleuba vom Augustusberg

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/725078


----------



## Th. (22. Mai 2012)

Selbstverständlich.


----------



## Falco (22. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (22. Mai 2012)

Verdammt, ich hab kein Bild und kann auch demnächst keins machen Wer anders darf


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. Mai 2012)

Wart ihr am Jochhöhschlösschen?

Ihr schaut ins Weseritztal.
Im Hintergrund die Autobahnbrücke übers Tal.


----------



## mw.dd (22. Mai 2012)

Ei; und ich war mit... Wieder eine Tour, an die ich mich nicht erinnern kann - ich fürchte, ich werde alt


----------



## Falco (22. Mai 2012)

Nein wir waren nicht am Jochhöhschlösschen


----------



## Trialside (22. Mai 2012)

Das ist in DD Plauen in der Nähe vom Hohen Stein mit Blick auf die Felsenkellerei und die A17-Brücke 

Edit: es ist natürlich der Hohe Stein.


----------



## Falco (22. Mai 2012)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so lange dauert


----------



## Falco (24. Mai 2012)

@Trialside: stellst du ein Bild rein?


----------



## Trialside (24. Mai 2012)

Wird das hier so gehandhabt? Hatte eig nur mal zum Spaß mitgemacht, weil ich in dem Thread hier schon länger passiv mitrate. Das war jetzt das erste mal, das ich eins erraten hab .

Um eins hochzuladen muss ich erstmal wieder ne Tour machen und das wird vor Dienstag leider nüx 

Also wenn jemand anderes möchte, dann immer los!


----------



## Wanderradler (26. Mai 2012)

OK, dann übernehme ich mal den Part.

Also von wo habe ich dieses Bild gemacht was kann man hier sehen?

reicht auch der Name des "Seegebiet", aber will auch wissen, von wo ich dieses Bild gemacht habe.


----------



## Wanderradler (29. Mai 2012)

Mmhh...keiner Lust zu rätseln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (29. Mai 2012)

Lust schon, aber ich hab nicht den Ansatz einer Ahnung...und nur Bilder für Thüringen derzeit


----------



## Falco (1. Juni 2012)

Ich möchte noch mal an den ersten Beitrag erinnern. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=500799

Geb uns mal einen Tipp oder stell ein neue Bild rein, damit das Thema hier nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.

Ich hab auch schonmal geschaut, ein See kann es nicht sein, die Liste von Seen in Sachsen ist überschaubar, da war nichts passendes dabei.


----------



## dukestah (1. Juni 2012)

mein tipp wäre eibenstock aber dafür kommt mirs eigentlich zu flach vor, war auch ewig nimmer dort, ist also wirklich nur geraten...


----------



## MaxxTBone (1. Juni 2012)

Pirk oder Pöhl?


----------



## Wanderradler (2. Juni 2012)

Juhuuu*heimlichfreu*,

habe endlich mal was schwieriges gefunden.

Ja, ist wirklich schwer, erst recht, wenn man z.B. auf einer Stelle ins Tal schaut, aber kein Auge für´s "Detail" hat.

Also gut, dass Bild, da habe ich die "Komplettversion" davon, denke mal, ist schnell gelöst von euch.


----------



## diamantradler (3. Juni 2012)

Ich tippe mal auf Preßnitztalsperre


----------



## schibiker (3. Juni 2012)

diamantradler schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Preßnitztalsperre


das war auch mein erster Gedanke, links sieht auch aus wie der Keilberg mit seinen Skiabfahrten, aber ich finde der Fichtelberg passt nicht so recht ... vielleicht täuscht das aber auch.


----------



## Wanderradler (4. Juni 2012)

Richtig, es ist die Preßnitztalsperre.

Wegen dem hier: 





			
				schibiker schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich finde der Fichtelberg passt nicht so recht ...



Fotografiert habe ich vom Haßberg aus.

Tja, damit währe diamantradler dran.


----------



## diamantradler (4. Juni 2012)

Ich geb mal ab bei mir gibts Probleme mit dem Foto hchladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (4. Juni 2012)

Am besten du lädst es in dein Fotoalbum hier und fügst es dann per BB-Code hier ein. Ist am einfachsten.


----------



## Trialside (5. Juni 2012)

Da ich ja auch noch ein Rätsel schuldig bin, übernehme ich mal. Wo bin ich?


----------



## mw.dd (5. Juni 2012)

Trialside schrieb:


> Da ich ja auch noch ein Rätsel schuldig bin, übernehme ich mal. Wo bin ich?



Du bist an der König-Friedrich-Augusthöhe und guckst auf die Friedensburg.

Der nächste bitte, ich habe gerade kein Bild...


----------



## Trialside (5. Juni 2012)

Das ging schnell


----------



## mw.dd (5. Juni 2012)

Trialside schrieb:


> Das ging schnell



Naja, Hometrails eben 
Hatten wir in diesem Thread auch schon mal, glaube ich.


----------



## Trialside (6. Juni 2012)

Hast ja Recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (6. Juni 2012)

Ich will auch mal (wenn ich darf)!  Auch wenn's nicht schwer ist.


----------



## schibiker (6. Juni 2012)

der Blick ist auf Meißen ... aufgenommen auf einem Weinberg in Richtung Coswig.


----------



## hometrails (6. Juni 2012)

Bingo. Vom Juchhöh:

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=51.147539,13.501532&num=1&t=m&z=17


----------



## schibiker (9. Juni 2012)

wollte eigentlich ein paar Fotos heute machen - liege aber krank auf dem Sofa und hab kein Foto zur Hand ... bitte jemand anderes weiter machen.


----------



## CC. (12. Juni 2012)

schibiker schrieb:


> wollte eigentlich ein paar Fotos heute machen - liege aber krank auf dem Sofa und hab kein Foto zur Hand ... bitte jemand anderes weiter machen.



Gute Besserung! Du solltest Dir bei dem Wetter einen anderen Benutzernamen zulegen ....

Damit es hier weitergeht:


​ 
Gefragt ist der Name des Weges. Ich gebe mich auch mit dem Namen der Baude zufrieden, die direkt unterhalb liegt oder dem Namen des Ortes, der oberhalb liegt.

Hoffe, es ist nicht zu schwer.
Grüße,
CC.


----------



## denis66 (13. Juni 2012)

mein erstes posting hier im Thread. also falls ich total daneben liege - na ja...

Hütte oberhalb der Schrammsteinbaude ?

Denis


----------



## CC. (13. Juni 2012)

Für Deinen ersten Post war das gar nicht schlecht und richtig auch noch 
Der Weg heißt Klüftelweg, führt von der Schrammsteinbaude nach Ostrau und weiter über Emma's Bank, z.B. durch den Wolfsgraben nach Schandau. Extrem empfehlenswert, auch zu Fuß. Diese Ecke auf dem Foto ist richtig hübsch, weil rechts die Wochenend-Garten-Kultur herrscht und links ursprünglicher Wald mit kleinen Felsen. Hübsch da.

Ich hoffe, Du hast ein Foto .-)
Denis, Du bist dran.
CC.


----------



## denis66 (13. Juni 2012)

Oh, da hab ich mich auf was eingelassen. Na gut, ich versuche es, mal sehen ob das hochladen des Fotos klappt.

Gefragt ist der Standort der Aufnahme. Zugegeben, es gibt wohl Keinen , der da mit dem Bike hinkommt. Aber gleich daneben ist eine Aussicht, zwar auch nicht biketauglich (zumindest hoch), aber man kommt ohne Sicherungsmittel hin.

Viel Spaß !

Denis


----------



## mr.malcom (13. Juni 2012)

Das sollte der Gamrig bei Waltersdorf sein. Rechts im Bild sollte ein Stück Lilienstein zu sehen sein.


----------



## denis66 (14. Juni 2012)

Perfekt ! Dann übergebe ich mal an dich.

Grüße, Denis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (14. Juni 2012)

Nun gut.

Wo binnsch hier?


----------



## plexi (14. Juni 2012)

Ich würde mal auf die Goldsteinaussicht tippen.


----------



## mr.malcom (14. Juni 2012)

Plexi liegt richtig und ist nun dran.


----------



## plexi (15. Juni 2012)

Moin!

Wie heißt der hier?





Grüße


----------



## darkJST (15. Juni 2012)

Das ist der Kelch bei Oybin, auf dem Felsen links daneben (Kelchsteinwächter) saß ich schonmal drauf^^


----------



## schibiker (15. Juni 2012)

Kelchsteinwächter bei Oybin ...


----------



## plexi (15. Juni 2012)

darkJST liegt richtig und darf weitermachen.


----------



## darkJST (19. Juni 2012)

Der eine oder andere sollte diese Stelle kennen, vielleicht nicht unbedingt aus der Richtung


----------



## mw.dd (19. Juni 2012)

Q-Schwanz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (19. Juni 2012)

Jup, bist dran


----------



## darkJST (19. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## FrankyFire (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wollte mich mal einklinken.
Wenn mw.dd nicht möchte, würde ich auch gern gleich ein Rätsel aufgeben.


----------



## mw.dd (21. Juni 2012)

@Franky. Danke für die Erinnerung
@all: sorry für die Verzögerung







Ich möchte es gern etwas genauer wissen; die Angabe der nächstgelegenen Stadt bzw. Erhebung genügt nicht


----------



## ore-mountain (21. Juni 2012)

Othal ... und auf dem Bild die oberste Stütze der Schwebebahn die grad sanniert wird


----------



## mw.dd (21. Juni 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Othal ... und auf dem Bild die oberste Stütze der Schwebebahn die grad sanniert wird



Alles richtig; Du warst wohl vor kurzem da 

Aber nochmal die Ausgangsfrage: Wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyFire (21. Juni 2012)

Wohl auf der Stütze der Schwebebahn daneben (sind da 2 nebeneinander???). Beziehungsweise auf dessen Baugerüst. Wäre die einzige logische Erklärung, wie dieses Metallseil am oberen Bildrand da hin kommt.


----------



## mw.dd (21. Juni 2012)

FrankyFire schrieb:


> Wohl auf der Stütze der Schwebebahn daneben (sind da 2 nebeneinander???). Beziehungsweise auf dessen Baugerüst. Wäre die einzige logische Erklärung, wie dieses Metallseil am oberen Bildrand da hin kommt.



Du bist nah dran...


----------



## FrankyFire (21. Juni 2012)

Hängst du vielleicht in einer Gondel an dem Seil?

An einer Gondel wie hier links zu sehen:
http://www.welt.de/img/dc5-images/c...telberg-Oberwiesenthal-Erzgebirge-Sachsen.jpg


----------



## schibiker (21. Juni 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Alles richtig; Du warst wohl vor kurzem da
> 
> Aber nochmal die Ausgangsfrage: Wo bin ich?


 
Du wirst wohl im 4er Sessellift gesessen haben, auf den Stützpfeiler davon dürftest Du im Normalfall ja nicht hoch und die Bäume sind wohl nicht so hoch dort !


----------



## mw.dd (21. Juni 2012)

schibiker schrieb:


> Du wirst wohl im 4er Sessellift gesessen haben, auf den Stützpfeiler davon dürftest Du im Normalfall ja nicht hoch und die Bäume sind wohl nicht so hoch dort !



Na endlich 

Du bist dran.


----------



## schibiker (24. Juni 2012)

weiter gehts - wo ist das ?


----------



## recon09 (24. Juni 2012)

Das Bild zeigt den Wasserentnahmeturm der Talsperre Cranzahl.


----------



## schibiker (25. Juni 2012)

richtig ...


----------



## recon09 (25. Juni 2012)

Dann stell ich mal das nächste Bild rein:





Wo ist das?


----------



## Th. (25. Juni 2012)

Ist das das Körnerkreuz auf dem Harrasfels bei Niederwiesa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recon09 (25. Juni 2012)

Genau das ist es.


----------



## Th. (26. Juni 2012)

Zugegeben - nicht ganz einfach.
Für Dresdner (+Umgebung) sollte das aber kein Ding sein...


----------



## darkJST (26. Juni 2012)

Langebrück?


----------



## FrankyFire (26. Juni 2012)

darkJST schrieb:


> Langebrück?



Der Name passt ja mal gar nicht, schau doch mal wie kurz die Brücke ist 

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst, erinnert mich etwas an einen Teich im Sternmühlental, der am Weg hoch zum Adelsbergturm liegt (damit liege ich zwar bestimmt falsch, aber man kann es ja probieren).


----------



## Th. (26. Juni 2012)

darkJST schrieb:


> Langebrück?


 
Etwas genauer hätte ich mir die Antwort schon gewünscht...ich gehe aber davon aus, dass darkJST die Forellenteiche in der Dresdner Heide nahe Langebrücks gemeint hat.
darkJST darf also weitermachen.


----------



## darkJST (26. Juni 2012)

In der Hoffnung, dass ich es noch nicht hier hatte...auch wenn es grad nicht ganz zum Wetter passt


----------



## FrankyFire (27. Juni 2012)

Kann man vielleicht einen Tipp geben?

Ich meine verschneite Kreidefelsen zu erkennen, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher.


----------



## dukestah (27. Juni 2012)

ist echt bissel wenig zu erkennen, mein erster gedanke war irgendwo in der grottendorfer ecke, richtung siebensäure oder neudorf, aber das ist auch pur geraten...


----------



## darkJST (27. Juni 2012)

Wenn man sich nach links dreht könnte man unter Umständen den sehen (nur nicht von so nah):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (27. Juni 2012)

tja, das ist wohl der Jeschken 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeschken

Da hast ja ganz schön am zoom geschraubt^^


----------



## darkJST (27. Juni 2012)

Joa, 210 mm und ich steh dabei schon in Tschechien

Gesucht ist aber wenigstens der Berg hinter der Birke, besser noch wo ich genau stehe


----------



## Rockhopser (27. Juni 2012)

Du bist auf dem Butterhübel (Mittelweg) zwischen Olbersdorf und Eichgraben und blickst zum Töpfer.

Ich frag mich nur, wo der (Platten-)Weg genau ist?
Er müsste zwischen den beiden Grasnaben verlaufen, links an den Birken vorbei, aber das sieht auf dem Bild eigtl. auch aus wie zugeschneites Feld.

... hmm...

Kommst du etwa von nem Querweg seitlich hoch und bist noch gar nicht auf dem Plattenweg?


----------



## darkJST (28. Juni 2012)

Doch doch, das ist der Plattenweg, nur auf Grund des heftigen Schneefalls ist der komplett zugeschneit. Da müsste ich gestanden haben.

Sprich du bist dran


----------



## Rockhopser (29. Juni 2012)

Alles kloar...

Der Standpunkt ist gesucht:


----------



## Th. (30. Juni 2012)

Standort ist der Neue Wildenstein (Kuhstall). Ich vermute, du stehst oben drauf.
Bildmitte die Lorenzsteine, rechts die Felsen sind das Böse Horn überm Zeughaus. In der "zweiten Reihe" Heulenberg (weitgehend verdeckt Kanstein und Teichstein), Hochhübel und die Thorwalder Wände.
Bei dem Berg ganz links bin ich mir nicht sicher - möglicherweise das Kleine Pohlshorn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (1. Juli 2012)

(Fast) richtig... ich stand unten, quasi im Stall 

Und sonst Hut ab, die ganzen Berge sagen mir nämlich (noch) nix.

Hier mal das gesamte Panorama:


----------



## Th. (1. Juli 2012)




----------



## FrankyFire (1. Juli 2012)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Sebnitz, in dem Wald vor deiner Nase war glaube ich der MDC-XC Sebnitz. Aber ich bin mir da nicht so richtig sicher.


----------



## Th. (2. Juli 2012)

Richtig. Sebnitz vom Tanzplan(turm) aus. Dahinter der Unger.
FrankyFire ist dran.


----------



## FrankyFire (3. Juli 2012)

WoW, das hab' ich nicht erwartet.

Aber hier mein Bilderrätsel. Eine recht beliebte Stelle bei mir in der Gegend. Gehört mehr oder weniger auch zu meiner Hausrunde. Wenn es doch etwas zu schwer ist, gibt es noch ein paar Bildertips.

Wichtig, gesucht ist der Ort, an dem ich stehe, nichts anderes.




Der Balkon auf dem ich stehe, ist frei betretbar. Also nicht bei irgendjemand daheim aufgenommen.


----------



## recon09 (3. Juli 2012)

Mir würde spontan die Schutzhütte am Kunnerstein einfallen...


----------



## FrankyFire (3. Juli 2012)

Komplett richtig!

Wittgensdorf...da wohnst du sogar noch näher dran als ich.

Aber gut, du bist dran, recon09.


----------



## recon09 (3. Juli 2012)

Ich war erst ein wenig von "Hausrunde" verwirrt...

Nun das neue Rätsel:


----------



## dukestah (4. Juli 2012)

scheibenberg?


----------



## recon09 (4. Juli 2012)

Nein, das ist nicht auf dem scheibenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyFire (4. Juli 2012)

Um noch mal kurz zu meinem zu kommen:

Ja, das ist meine Hausrunde. Wenn ich touren fahre, dann nach Chemnitz rein, durch den Zeisigwald, an der Zschopau entlang nach Augustusburg und dann über den Adelsbergturm zurück.

Das sind für mich zwar etwa 80km, aber ich hab' früher in Chemnitz gewohnt, und hab' hier noch nicht alles erkundet. Wollte demnächst mal Richtung Süden fahren, mal sehen, was ich da so entdecke.

Zu deinem Bilderrätsel weiß ich leider keine Antwort.


----------



## recon09 (4. Juli 2012)

Das ist ne schöne Runde. 

Aber so wie du die Runde beschreibst, solltest du das aktuelle Rätselbild kennen;-)


----------



## dukestah (4. Juli 2012)

zeisigwald, fuchsberg?


----------



## recon09 (4. Juli 2012)

Fuchsberg ist richtig.


----------



## FrankyFire (4. Juli 2012)

Krass...war über 14 Jahre Chemnitzer, wohne auch jetzt noch in der Umgebung und kenne den nicht :O


----------



## dukestah (5. Juli 2012)

gut, dann mal eins von mir, ist sicherlich recht einfach, gesucht ist der standort zum zeitpunkt der aufnahme


----------



## FrankyFire (6. Juli 2012)

@recon09
Bist du heute zufälligerweise zwischen 13:00 und 14:00 durch Mittelbach gefahren? Mir fiel da nämlich einer mit einem Cube AMS in Blau-weiß mit sportlicher Fahrweise auf, musste an dich denken, wohnst ja gleich um die Ecke (ich war demnach der mit dem bronzenem Cube LTD).


----------



## recon09 (6. Juli 2012)

Nein, ich bin heute noch nicht Fahrrad gefahren. 

@dukestah: kannst du nen Hinweis geben, der uns zu dem Standort führt?


----------



## dukestah (7. Juli 2012)

Ein etwas für die Region ungewöhnlich hoher Berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyFire (7. Juli 2012)

Erinnert mich an den Pfaffenberg in Hohenstein-Ernstthal, aber von dort wäre die Aussicht anders, denke ich.


----------



## Josi-Baer (7. Juli 2012)

das müsste auf dem Keulenberg sein


----------



## dukestah (8. Juli 2012)

nein, nicht mal nahe dran, vielleicht zur engeren eingrenzung, es ist ein erloschener vulkan, davon gibt's zwar auch einige in sachsen aber soviele auch wieder nicht


----------



## recon09 (8. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht der Rochlitzer Berg?
Ist ja ein Berg vulkanischen Ursprungs und steht auch ein bisschen allein in der Landschaft...


----------



## dukestah (9. Juli 2012)

rochlitzer berg ist ein vulkan, aber nicht der gesuchte, wir befinden uns im östlichen teil von sachsen


----------



## darkJST (9. Juli 2012)

Landeskrone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (9. Juli 2012)

richtig


----------



## FrankyFire (16. Juli 2012)

Würde mich über ein neues Rätsel freuen!


----------



## darkJST (16. Juli 2012)

Oha, ganz vergessen, ich schreib mir ne Erinnerung für heut nachmittag


----------



## darkJST (17. Juli 2012)

Bin nicht dazu gekommen, es darf wer will.


----------



## FrankyFire (17. Juli 2012)

Also bin ich mal so frei...

...machen wir ein schnelles:


----------



## CC. (17. Juli 2012)

Festung Königstein


----------



## FrankyFire (17. Juli 2012)

Leider falsch.


----------



## Th. (17. Juli 2012)

Augustusburg


----------



## FrankyFire (17. Juli 2012)

Richtig.

Du bist dran.


----------



## Radwegverneiner (17. Juli 2012)

Augustusburg upps - zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (17. Juli 2012)

Nun, "Wo bin ich?", würde ich selbst gleich mal auflösen: Auf dem Baumhaus meines Neffen.
Aber was, oh gräuliches, qualmt da am Horizont? Die Eingeborenen nennen es liebevoll Tschernobyl I ...


----------



## much175 (18. Juli 2012)

Kraftwerk Boxberg?


----------



## Josi-Baer (18. Juli 2012)

Das Kraftwerk Schwarze Pumpe?!?


----------



## Th. (18. Juli 2012)

Nein und nein.
Ist überhaupt kein Kraftwerk...("Tschernobyl" wahrscheinlich nur wegen der landschaftsbeeinflussenenden Optik - ok, die Ökobilanz wird auch nur mittelprächtig sein...)


----------



## Trialside (18. Juli 2012)

Kronospan in Lampertswalde?


----------



## Th. (19. Juli 2012)

Dieser Punkt geht an Trialside. 
Kronospan ist richtig.


----------



## der_doggn (19. Juli 2012)

Gelöscht.


----------



## FrankyFire (19. Juli 2012)

if(der_doggn == trailside)
{
 NewBilderraetselByDerDoggn = true;
}
else
{
 NewBilderraetselByDerDoggn = false;
}

Mit anderen Worten:
Solange der_doggn nicht die gleiche Person wie trailside ist, darf der_doggn kein Bilderrätsel machen, weil er nicht dran ist.


----------



## Trialside (19. Juli 2012)

Nein, ich bin mit der_doggn weder verwandt noch verschwägert.

Gesucht ist der Name und der Standort dieses charakteristisch geformten Felsens:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (19. Juli 2012)

Das Niveau ist mir irgendwie zu hoch.
Der Felsen ist zwar charakteristisch, aber es geht immer noch um einen Felsen im Wald 
Das schlimme daran ist, das es sicher gleich jemand lösen wird


----------



## Trialside (19. Juli 2012)

Du hast Recht. Hab lange überlegt, ob ich es nehmen soll. Aber vielleicht bekommts ja wirklich jemand raus. Und wenn nicht, gibts Hinweise


----------



## Trialside (21. Juli 2012)

So, da es hier verdächtig ruhig ist, scheint das Rätsel wirklich schwer zu sein. Hier ein erster Tip - die Sage zu dem Stein:


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. Juli 2012)

Es sieht nach Lausitzer Granit aus...


----------



## CC. (21. Juli 2012)

Meister, gib uns noch ein Zeichen!


----------



## Trialside (22. Juli 2012)

Es ist nicht die Lausitz, sondern das Vogtland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (22. Juli 2012)

Vogtland? mein Gebiet! Der Steinbach entspringt in Mühlleithen und mündet in Klingenthal in den Dobrabach. Steinbach steht auf der Infotafel. Ich kenne weder den Steinbach, noch den Pantoffel, bin aber heute unbewußt am Steinbach vorbeigefahren. Liege ich richtig? Ansonsten tippe ich eher in nördlicher Richtung, Gold gibts an der Göltzsch.


----------



## Trialside (22. Juli 2012)

Steinbach in Mühlleithen ist vollkommen richtig. Der Name des Felsens ist "Riesenpantoffel" - also auch korrekt.

Ich freue mich, an dich übergeben zu dürfen


----------



## MaxxTBone (23. Juli 2012)

Dann kommt jetzt mein Rätsel, auch wenn ich denke, dass ich obiges Rätsel noch nicht richtig gelöst hatte. Aber wenn der Fotograf meint...
Also: Wo bin ich hier?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1172466


----------



## FrankyFire (24. Juli 2012)

Hm...ich sehe da das sächsische Wappen auf dem Schild. Also bist du an der Grenze, Frage ist nur Bundes oder Landesgrenze?

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal Bundesgrenze zu Tschechien...richtig (wenn auch zu ungenau)?


----------



## MaxxTBone (24. Juli 2012)

deine vermutung ist richtig, aber etwas genauer hätte ichs dann doch gern noch


----------



## hometrails (24. Juli 2012)

Da es so warm ist, mal was einfaches zwischendurch...


----------



## FrankyFire (24. Juli 2012)

@kevdd:
Du bist doch gar nicht dran, das letzte ist nicht einmal gelöst...


----------



## Trialside (24. Juli 2012)

@ MaxxTBone: Ja der Riesenpantoffel steht oder liegt (wie mans halt sehen möchte) zwischen dem unteren Floßteich und der Sommerrodelnahn. Weiß nur leider nimmer genau, wo das war.


----------



## Joe27 (24. Juli 2012)

Wandergrenzübergang Jelinek - Oberwildental


----------



## MaxxTBone (24. Juli 2012)

richtig, joe. es handelt sich um den alten hirschenstander pass
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erzgebirgsp%C3%A4sse#Fr.C3.BChbu.C3.9Fer_und_sp.C3.A4terer_Hirschenstander_Pass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe27 (25. Juli 2012)

Welcher Berg ist hier zu sehen?


----------



## recon09 (25. Juli 2012)

Ich denke mal, dass das Bild den Bleiberg oberhalb von Bublava zeigt.
Gesehen vom Hang des Aschberges.


----------



## Joe27 (25. Juli 2012)

Richtig recon09, du bist dran


----------



## recon09 (29. Juli 2012)

So, mit ein bisschen Verspätung das neue Bild:





Wo stehe ich und wo schaue ich hin?


----------



## wildbiker (29. Juli 2012)

Ist das da der Pöhlberg?


----------



## schibiker (29. Juli 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ist das da der Pöhlberg?



Ich meine noch einen Funkmast auf dem Bild zu erkennen, rechts neben dem Turm ... dann ist das der Bärenstein, da das der einzige Berg mit Funkmast daneben ist.

Wenn dem so ist, wurde das Foto irgendwo Richtung Sehma aufgenommen. Wo genau - den Weg kenn ich nicht !


----------



## recon09 (29. Juli 2012)

Bärenstein ist richtig.
Allerdings ist die Ortsangabe nicht richtig, da Sehma ein bisschen nördlich des Bärensteins liegt. Da müsste der Funkturm ja auf der anderen Seite sein...


----------



## MaxxTBone (30. Juli 2012)

ich denk mal du stehst hier auf der lichtung:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=bärens...&t=h&hnear=Bärenstein,+Chemnitz,+Sachsen&z=17


----------



## recon09 (30. Juli 2012)

Nein ich stehe woanders.
Ich löse mal auf.
Ich stehe hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.501...3.070233&spn=0.009759,0.022681&num=1&t=h&z=16

Da schibiker den gesuchten Berg erraten hat, ist er dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (5. August 2012)

Alle im Urlaub?


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. August 2012)

Wo genau plätschert dieses seichte Wasser, welches einst angestaut seine volle Wirkung entfalten durfte?


----------



## Trialside (8. August 2012)

Ist das die Weißeritz?


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. August 2012)

Nein. Wunderschöne waldige Gegend, sehr beliebter Startpunkt fürs Fußvolk, im Rücken eine recht bekannte Einkehr. Wenige Meter nach dem Bild ist eine kleine Brücke.


----------



## Th. (8. August 2012)

Ich würde ja eher auf Sandstein tippen - Kirnitzsch an der Neumannmühle?


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. August 2012)

Rischdisch, und es kann weiter gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (10. August 2012)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Rischdisch, und es kann weiter gehen.


Die Tipps waren ja nahezu eindeutig....sehr schönes Bild übrigens!

Ich habe mal meine Fotoalben durchgesehen und dieses hier rausgepickt:





Die fotografierte Erhebung steht recht unbeachtet neben einem sehr markanten, wesentlich höherem Berg und obwohl ich diese nahezu täglich vor Augen habe, war ich erst einmal (vor rund 20 Jahren) oben. Damals hatte ich es noch nicht so mit dem MTB - keine Ahnung also, ob es sich lohnt - womit ein nächstes Tourenziel schon mal definiert ist.


----------



## tanztee (10. August 2012)

Unger?


----------



## Th. (10. August 2012)

Nein. Den Unger hätte ich schon als "Berg" bezeichnet. Der gesuchte ...berg ist nur für nördlicher angesiedelte Völker "ein Berg". 
Das auf dem Gipfel ist übrigens ein Feuerwachturm - kein Funkturm, kein Aussichtsturm, keine Kneipe, nix.


----------



## tanztee (10. August 2012)

Letzter Versuch: Kleiner Keulenberg ... ?


----------



## Th. (10. August 2012)

Schon ganz heiß, aber trotzdem nicht richtig.


----------



## Th. (13. August 2012)

Noch einen letzten Tipp: Der gesuchte Berg ist der höchste seines Gebietes und ist sogar in der "Liste der Gebirge und Hoehenzuege in Deutschland" aufgelistet.

Wenn keiner eine Idee hat, wird heute Abend auf gelöst.


----------



## Falco (13. August 2012)

Das war ja mal eine Steilvorlage, der Hintere Buchberg mit seinem Feuerwehrwachturm ist gesucht.
Ich wollte zu erst Valtenberg schreiben da es von dem auch Bilder gibt die ein sehr ähnliches Silhouette wie dein Bild haben. Aber der Valtenberg ist zu groß und dessen Turm ist nicht so weis und erst recht nicht so hoch.


----------



## mauntzy (13. August 2012)

mhm, solltest du Recht haben. Links sieht man noch den Kirchturm von Würschnitz. Valtenberg ist ganz anders und mehr Berg.


----------



## Th. (13. August 2012)

Also wie man nach meinen vorherigen Tipps auf den Valtenberg kommen kann, ist mir nicht klar.
Nun ja - Hinterer Buchberg in der Laussnitzer Heide ist richtig.
Der Kirchturm links ist uebrigens der in Baernsdorf. Das Bild ist mit recht grossem Tele von der ehemaligen Wetterwarte Radebeul-Wahnsdorf aufgenommen, Wuerschnitz liegt da viel weiter weg und "links der Linie".
Falco hat brav gegoogelt und darf weitermachen.


----------



## Aex (13. August 2012)

Wahnsinn. Dass ausgerechnet der Falco ein sauschweres Landschaftsbild löst - da hab ich mich glatt an meim Bier verschluckt 
Ich sehs schon kommen: in nem Jahr fährst du deine Touren ohne GPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (13. August 2012)

Wenn du dir die Historie des Themas anschaust, dann wirst du feststellen das hier nur Google gewonnen hat 

So, sicherlich wieder was schnelles für euch


----------



## mauntzy (14. August 2012)

Blick vom Westende der Schrammsteine elbaufwärts, oder noch ein Stück westlicher, aber da ist kein so hoher Ausblick mehr


----------



## Raumfahrer (14. August 2012)

Mit dem Bike in die Schrammsteine?
Wohl eher nicht.
Das könnte eher der Blick vom Ostende des Großen Zschirnstein nach Nordosten sein, wobei der Kopf den Rosenberg verdeckt.


----------



## Falco (15. August 2012)

Zschirnstein ist richtig.


----------



## Raumfahrer (15. August 2012)




----------



## Falco (15. August 2012)

Du bist auf der alten Dresden-Teplitzer Poststraße und blickst auf den Erlichtteich


----------



## Raumfahrer (15. August 2012)

...und wenn Du ganz genau hinschaust, dann siehst Du hinten am Teich auch noch das passende Fortbewegungsmittel dazu.


----------



## Falco (15. August 2012)

Meinst du das blaue Auto rechts im Bild?





Ich denke das ich richtig lag, daher geht es gleich wieder mit einem einfachem Rätsel:


----------



## tanztee (15. August 2012)

Unger! Unger! Unger! Unger! Unger! Unger! Unger! Unger! Unger! Unger! Unger! Unger! Unger! 
Der Turm ist leider nicht begehbar (so war es bei meinem letzten Besuch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (15. August 2012)

Passt.


----------



## Raumfahrer (15. August 2012)

@Falco: Da haste aber eh bissl in meinm Fotoalbum rumgesticksert...



Ich fand die 4PS starke Postkutsche passend auf dieser Straße. 
Danke fürs Einstellen.


----------



## tanztee (15. August 2012)

Hier ist mein Rätselbild:





Da bin ich aber weder hoch noch runter gefahren, nur ran, und es gibt sogar ein "Gipfelbuch".


----------



## Falco (15. August 2012)

Das ist der Hochstein.


----------



## darkJST (16. August 2012)

Wie viele Hochsteine gibt es denn?


----------



## tanztee (16. August 2012)

darkJST schrieb:


> Wie viele Hochsteine gibt es denn?



Ganz einfach: Falco meint den Hochstein, der auf dem Foto zu sehen ist 

Mir reicht das, jetzt muss er wohl wieder irgendwo ein Foto "ausborgen".

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (17. August 2012)

darkJST schrieb:


> Wie viele Hochsteine gibt es denn?


 
Einen "Hochstein" gibt es z.B. bei Berggießhübel und am Elbhang bei Radebeul.
Die sehen allerdings etwas anders aus, als der im Bild.


----------



## Falco (17. August 2012)




----------



## mw.dd (17. August 2012)

hier


----------



## Falco (17. August 2012)

Passt


----------



## Rockhopser (20. August 2012)

Nur zur Info:
Der Hochstein von oben liegt in den Pulsnitzer Alpen direkt neben der A4.
Ist glaub der höchste Berg dort.
Die Abfahrt in westlicher Richtung hab ich in guter Erinnerung!
Nur Sicht hat man leider keine, da alle Bäume zu hoch gewachsen sind.


----------



## mw.dd (20. August 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Passt



Der nächste bitte, habe gerade kein Bild...


----------



## Raumfahrer (20. August 2012)

Ich mach mal:


----------



## jackjordan (21. August 2012)

Ist das vielleicht der Steinbruch in Kindisch?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. August 2012)

Bei Kindisch ist zwar der Hochstein, aber nicht der hier gesuchte Ort.
Andere Richtung.


----------



## tbeu (1. September 2012)

Tippe auf A17 Ausfahrt Bahretal, Steinbruch Friedrichswalde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (2. September 2012)

Das ist korrekt.
Konkret war ich da in Laurich, wo sich diese Solaranlage befindet.
Dort führt auch die Alte Dresden-Teplitzer Poststraße entlang, auf der ich unterwegs war.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dresden-Teplitzer_Poststraße

tbeu, Du darfst.


----------



## tbeu (2. September 2012)

Könnte man rauskriegen, oder? Kleiner Tipp: Blick nach Osten, aber von wo?


----------



## schibiker (3. September 2012)

der Berg im Hintergrund könnte der Keilberg sein ...


----------



## Th. (3. September 2012)

Ich denke, das sind die Fahrrad-Veteranen-Freunde-Dresden auf dem Hohburkersdorfer Rundblick. Der Berg mit den Türmen ist der Unger.

Starkes Bild!


----------



## tbeu (5. September 2012)

Wow, die Antwort ist vollkommen richtig und erstaunlich detailiert. Wahrscheinlich kennst du auch noch die Räder und Typen auf dem Foto? Insider? Das Foto ist leider nicht von mir, sondern von einem Hobbyfotografen, der ebenso wie wir den Sonnenaufgang am 04.09.11 vom Hohburkersdorfer Rundblick erleben wollte.


----------



## Th. (5. September 2012)

tbeu schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kennst du auch noch die Räder und Typen auf dem Foto? Insider?



Nein, weder noch. Bis zu diesem Foto wusste ich noch nicht mal, dass es Fahrrad-Veteranen-Freunde gibt.
"Blick nach Osten" war der Zaunspfahl. Der Hohburkersdorfer ist einer meiner Lieblings Aussichtspunkte - war mir spätestens beim zweiten Blick klar.
Dann faszinierten mich die Räder (+passend gekleidete Fahrer). Über deine Homepage (Foto-Linkadresse), der "Who is" Abfrage und schnödem gegoogle schloss sich der Kreis.

Mein Bild kommt morgen...


----------



## Th. (6. September 2012)

Da das relativ einfach sein sollte, möchte ich die komplette Lösung - also: Wo bin ich, welcher Ort ist das links und welcher Berg rechts.


----------



## tbeu (7. September 2012)

Tippe auf den Luchberg, aber komme sonst nicht drauf.


----------



## tanztee (7. September 2012)

Stehst Du in der Nähe der Opitzer Höhe so Richtung Förster-Claus-Weg und links das ist Rabenau? Luchberg würde ich bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (7. September 2012)

tanztee schrieb:


> Stehst Du in der Nähe der Opitzer Höhe so Richtung Förster-Claus-Weg und links das ist Rabenau? Luchberg würde ich bestätigen.


 
Genau das ist die gewünschte Komplettlösung.

Tanztee, bitte übernehmen.


----------



## tanztee (9. September 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> Tanztee, bitte übernehmen.



Okay, ich verfolge flüchtigen Biker auf der Waldautobahn! Zuletzt gesehen auf folgendem Rastplatz:





Zweckdienliche Hinweise zur Lokalität nimmt der diensthabende Fred entgegen! Ende und over!


----------



## tanztee (10. September 2012)

Noch zwei Hinweise aus der Bevölkerung: Es handelt sich nicht um die längste Bank Sachsens, ist von dieser aber nicht allzu weit entfernt.

Nu aber los!


----------



## wildbiker (10. September 2012)

Dorf Rehnsdorf Ri. Elstra?


----------



## Th. (10. September 2012)

Ich bin mir zwar nahezu sicher, die Bank schon mal gesehen zu haben, aber wo...verdammtes Alter! Spontan hatte ich auf Jedlova getippt - kein wirkliches "Wissen"....?


----------



## tanztee (11. September 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Dorf Rehnsdorf Ri. Elstra?



Warm!
Dort ist schon mal die wohl längste Bank Sachsens. Wir suchen etwas weiter westlich, aber bleiben in der geografischen Region!

Man, Pfefferkuchen! Wer das errät, muss mir eine Tüte gefüllte Spitzen schicken   

@ Th. wenn es dort auch so eine Bank gibt, dann ist mein Foto evtl. nicht ganz eindeutig. Aber wir bleiben hübsch in Saxen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbeu (11. September 2012)

tanztee schrieb:


> Man, Pfefferkuchen!


 Dann ist es die lange Bank (26,5m) auf der Schwedensteinkuppe.


----------



## tanztee (11. September 2012)

tbeu schrieb:


> Dann ist es die lange Bank (26,5m) auf der Schwedensteinkuppe.



Fall gelöst 
Ich übergebe!

Ride on!


----------



## tbeu (11. September 2012)

Mal etwas Sakrales: Wo steht diese Gruft und was haben die Tourenräder damit zu tun?


----------



## wildbiker (11. September 2012)

Königsbrück - Gruft Naumann, Fahrradhersteller von u.a. "Germania" ?


----------



## tbeu (11. September 2012)

Man, das war zu schnell gelöst. Wahrscheinlich zu leicht.


----------



## wildbiker (11. September 2012)

EDIT... so kann losgehen... in welchem Ort steh ich und was ist dass da für nen komischer Huggel am Horizont... (hoffe ist nicht allzu schwer)


----------



## tbeu (13. September 2012)

Hm, sieht aus wie der Pöhlberg, aber von wo?


----------



## schibiker (13. September 2012)

tbeu schrieb:


> Hm, sieht aus wie der Pöhlberg, aber von wo?



War auch mein erster Gedanke. Im Vordergrund wäre dann Annaberg - könnte hinkommen ... müsste dann grob irgentwo aus Richtung Geyer fotografiert sein ?


----------



## wildbiker (13. September 2012)

Das stimmt...


----------



## FrankyFire (14. September 2012)

Ich sage mal das ist der Pöhlberg aus Süden oder Südosten Fotografiert. Der Hintergrund des Pöhlbergs ist nämlich ziemlich flach, somit fällt ein Blick auf den Pöhlberg mit Erzgebirge im Hintergrund meiner Meinung nach weg.

Edit: Verdammt, zu spät gesehen, dass es schon gelöst wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schibiker (16. September 2012)

So dann mal auf ein neues - wo befindet sich dieser nette Reiter ?


----------



## tanztee (16. September 2012)

schibiker schrieb:


> So dann mal auf ein neues - wo befindet sich dieser nette Reiter ?



Auf die Gefahr hin, richtig zu liegen und sich das nächste Rätsel aus den Rippen schneiden zu müssen -- Windberg?


----------



## schibiker (16. September 2012)

dann schärfe mal das Messer - zum Schneiden, du liegst richtig ... boa ging das schnell !


----------



## tanztee (16. September 2012)

schibiker schrieb:


> dann schärfe mal das Messer



Ich kann nur mit Unschärfe dienen, aber es sollte nicht allzu schwer sein:





Ride on!


----------



## mw.dd (16. September 2012)

Rockauer Höhe? Da war ich vorhin gerade erst...


----------



## tanztee (16. September 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Rockauer Höhe? Da war ich vorhin gerade erst...



Leider nein.


----------



## Rockhopser (17. September 2012)

Das ist die Oelsener Höhe.

Nach aufmerksamen Lesens deines Tourenberichts zur Hohen Tour, war das nicht so schwer...


----------



## tanztee (17. September 2012)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Das ist die Oelsener Höhe.
> 
> Nach aufmerksamen Lesens deines Tourenberichts zur Hohen Tour, war das nicht so schwer...



Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil 

... na dann mal los 

Ride on!


----------



## Rockhopser (17. September 2012)

Na mal sehen, wem das hier bekannt vorkommt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (17. September 2012)

Das ist die Steinbruchschmiede in den Jonsdorfer Mühlsteinbrüchen.


----------



## Rockhopser (17. September 2012)

Korrekt!


----------



## Th. (18. September 2012)

Tja, als Mountainbiker fühlt man sich irgendwie immer beobachtet...
Dieses Mal habe ich "ES" aber erwischt:





Wer weiß wo?


----------



## much175 (19. September 2012)

Keine Ahnung wo... Aber cooles Bild lol^^


----------



## Th. (19. September 2012)

Erster Hinweis:


----------



## FrankyFire (20. September 2012)

Ist das vielleicht die Sternmühle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (20. September 2012)

Nein


----------



## tbeu (20. September 2012)

Ist es die Ottomühle?


----------



## Th. (20. September 2012)

tbeu schrieb:


> Ist es die Ottomühle?



Niemals...
----------------------------------------------------

Ich geh' mal ein paar Schritte zurück, um das gesamte Gebäude zu präsentieren...




...Biergarten und Gaststube vorhanden (komischerweise noch nicht selbst getestet...).


----------



## Th. (21. September 2012)

Da mir durchaus bewußt ist, dass man die Mühle nicht unbedingt kennen muss, habe ich mal den finalen Lösungshinweis vorfahren lassen...





Jetzt sollte das einfach sein. 
In dem Tal gibt es 3 Gebäude, welche sich mit "...mühle" schmücken. Kneipe ist nur eine, gemahlen wird nirgends mehr. 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre (noch ein Lösungshinweis...)


----------



## tbeu (21. September 2012)

Ich möchte nun endlich auflösen: Es ist die Grundmühle am Lößnitzbach in Radebeul.


----------



## Th. (21. September 2012)

tbeu schrieb:


> Es ist die Grundmühle am Lößnitzbach in Radebeul.


 
Richtig.


----------



## tbeu (24. September 2012)

Es geht wieder um den Ort, nicht Fahrer oder Rad. Hoffentlich ein wenig schwieriger, aber ich glaube es fast nicht.


----------



## Falco (24. September 2012)

Das ist ja einfach.

Borsberg, drop vom Roadgab.


----------



## tbeu (24. September 2012)

Absolut korrekt! Ich dachte du hast Angst vorm Fliegen?
Warum suche ich eigentlich stundenlang nach passenden Fotos, die dann in weniger als einer Minute gelöst werden?


----------



## Falco (24. September 2012)

Ich kenn Fahrer und Rad.
Und das der Weg da so unberührt aussah, hat die Wahl in Dresdens Umgebung schon extrem eingeschränkt.

Aber ich gebe zu, hier haben sich die glücklichen Umstände gehäuft 



tbeu schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hast Angst vorm Fliegen?


Du machst mir Angst, entweder du ließt meine Beiträge sehr aufmerksam, oder ich kann dich nicht zu deinem Nutzernamen zuordnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbeu (24. September 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Du machst mir Angst, entweder du ließt meine Beiträge sehr aufmerksam, oder ich kann dich nicht zu deinem Nutzernamen zuordnen.


Letzteres, hast PN.


----------



## Falco (24. September 2012)




----------



## tbeu (24. September 2012)

Diese Serpentinen kommen mir sehr bekannt vor. Ich setze aber mal aus - mangels kniffliger Fotos (Mein erstes Rätsel benötigte immerhin noch einen Tag bis zur Auflösung, das zweite dann weniger als eine Stunde und nun diese Blitzlösung für das dritte).


----------



## FX86 (24. September 2012)

Ich tippe auf den Windberg.


----------



## Falco (25. September 2012)

FX86 schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf den Windberg.



Nein, der ist es nicht.


----------



## FX86 (25. September 2012)

Ich probiere es noch ein zweites Mal, es könnte auch in der nähe des Friedewaldturms bei Radebeul sein. Ich bin da letztes Jahr im November so einen ähnlichen Weg runter gefahren nur mit mehr Laub und Treppen drinn.


----------



## Falco (25. September 2012)

auch falsch.


----------



## Th. (25. September 2012)

Na dann gebe ich auch mal einen Tipp ab:
Zuckerhut - wobei, dort fährst du doch eher hoch...


----------



## Falco (26. September 2012)

Ist auch falsch.

Langsam verstehe ich das jeder den ich da lang führe zum ersten mal da runter fährt.
Ist auf jeden Fall in Dresdens Umgebung. Nicht weiter von Dresden entfernt als die gegebenen Antworten.

Mir fallen selber nur noch 2-3 passende Antworten ein, dann habt ihr alle Spitzkehren aufgezählt.
Der Abschnitt ist in OSM eingezeichnet und auf einer meiner Strecken eingebaut. http://www.gpsies.com/mapUser.do?username=Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (26. September 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Ist auch falsch.
> 
> Langsam verstehe ich das jeder den ich da lang führe zum ersten mal da runter fährt.
> Ist auf jeden Fall in Dresdens Umgebung. Nicht weiter von Dresden entfernt als die gegebenen Antworten.
> ...



Ich bin da auf unseren letzten Tour das zweite Mal lang; die Abfahrt führt in den Lockwitzgrund...


----------



## Falco (26. September 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich bin da auf unseren letzten Tour das zweite Mal lang; die Abfahrt führt in den Lockwitzgrund...


Die Abfahrt führt nicht in den Lockwitzgrund.
Jetzt bleibt fast nur noch eine mögliche Antwort.

Und damit ihr mir jetzt nicht noch die fehlenden 3 Orte als Lösung anbieter, gibt es hier den entscheidenen Hinweis:
Auf dem Bild ist eine von 7 Spitzkehren zu sehen.


----------



## Rockhopser (26. September 2012)

Dann werd ich mich mal erbarmen und lösen:

Die Spitzkehren befinden sich am Elbhang kurz vorm Friedrichsgrund und münden auf die Straße "Am Pillnitzberg".
Ein Blick bei StreetView zeigt genau die Stelle vom Photo mit dem abgeknickten Baum.

Bin ich schon oft mit Falco gefahren, deswegen hatte ich mich erstmal zurückgehalten ^^

@ mw.dd: Du meintest die richtige Stelle, aber irgendwie hast du dich bei der Elbseite geirrt


----------



## mw.dd (26. September 2012)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ mw.dd: Also nein, das bist du vor nicht mal 2 Wochen erst mit uns gefahren!



Ich konnte mich erinnern und wußte, wo das ist. Hatte aber auch kein neues Bild...


----------



## Falco (26. September 2012)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Dann werd ich mich mal erbarmen und lösen:
> 
> Die Spitzkehren befinden sich am Elbhang kurz vorm Friedrichsgrund und münden auf die Straße "Am Pillnitzberg".
> Ein Blick bei StreetView zeigt genau die Stelle vom Photo mit dem abgeknickten Baum.
> ...



passt.


----------



## Rockhopser (26. September 2012)

Auch wenn es hier so aussieht, als hätte ich eine Querfeldein-Einlage festgehalten, neben dem Bach verläuft ein Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (26. September 2012)

Heide, entlang des Eisenbornbach


----------



## racing_basti (27. September 2012)

ich glaub wir müssen mal wieder ein wenig von DD wegkommen


----------



## Rockhopser (27. September 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Heide, entlang des Eisenbornbach



Richtisch.


----------



## mw.dd (27. September 2012)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ich glaub wir müssen mal wieder ein wenig von DD wegkommen



Dann gebt Euch mehr Mühe. Oder fahrt mal mit uns


----------



## Falco (27. September 2012)

Das mit den Trails bekomme ich hin. Machen wir weiter mit einen nicht so schweren Bild.





Wenn es dann wieder mir irgend welchen Gebäuden oder Landschaftsfotos mit Bergen weiter geht, dann bin ich wieder raus


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. September 2012)

Ein ähnliches Bild war drei Seiten vorher schon mal....


----------



## Th. (27. September 2012)

Meinst du das Hochstein-Bild? Das hier ist aber Sandstein - kein Granit...
Die Felsstruktur ähnelt der auf dem Pfaffenstein - ist aber nun nicht gerade ein Bikerevier...ich tippe auf linkselbisch, aber wo?


----------



## Rockhopser (28. September 2012)

Vorsicht bei der Gesteinsanalyse werte Hobbygeologen sag ich da nur...


----------



## Th. (28. September 2012)

Jaja, hab ich mich gestern zu fast mitternächtlicher Stunde tatsächlich narren lassen. Raumfahrer hat natürlich recht.


----------



## Raumfahrer (28. September 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn es dann wieder mir irgend welchen Gebäuden oder Landschaftsfotos mit Bergen weiter geht, dann bin ich wieder raus



Besser?







Wo steht diese junge Dame bzw mein Bike?
Hinweise zum Namen dieser jungen Dame werden gern entgegen genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (28. September 2012)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Hinweise zum Namen dieser jungen Dame werden gern entgegen genommen.


 

Bitteschön.


----------



## Raumfahrer (28. September 2012)

@Th:  

Danke für diesen link!


----------



## Th. (28. September 2012)

Jetzt hat Falco noch gar nicht sein Hochstein Bild bestätigt...na, er weiß ja selbst, dass das stimmt.
Ohne ihn mit "Gebäuden" ärgen zu wollen, habe ich mal einen Turm rausgesucht - hat er doch selbst "Turm-Raetsel" in seinem Album...


----------



## Falco (28. September 2012)

Den Turm aus meinem Album wollte ich nicht Fotografiren, das war eine Anweisung der Mitfahrer.
Solche Bilder sind nur fürs Bilderrästel gut 

Hab gehofft das jemand außerhalb von Dresden das Hochstein Bild löst. Der Name Hochstein ist nicht gefallen, daher wollte ich keine Person festlegen.

Mit deinem Gebäude kann ich wieder nichts anfangen, bin immer so stark auf den Trail fixiert, da schießt so ein Objekt einfach an mir vorbei


----------



## Th. (28. September 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> ... da schießt so ein ...


Gar nicht mal so schlecht für'n Anfang...

Zumindest habe ich versucht das Fotorätsel wieder ein winziges Stück Richtung Jahnsdorf/Erzgeb. zu verschieben...


----------



## Th. (30. September 2012)

Vom gesuchten Turm hat man dieses Panorama:






Im Tal rechts Schmiedeberg. Geradeaus der Kohlbusch (Kohlberg/Kohlkuppe).


----------



## Th. (1. Oktober 2012)

Keiner 'ne Idee?

Panoramadetail:



Da sollten im Mittel- und Hintergrund markante Erhebungen (für die Locals) erkennbar sein.

Bildmitte: Dippoldiswalde, dahinter - das Waldstück - gleichnamige Heide. Nochmal dahinter der Lerchenberg, auf dem Kamm nach rechts Karsdorf und die Quohrener Kipse.
Hintergrund: ganz rechts Keulenberg

Ganz links im Vordergrund, an diesem Turm, befindet sich übrigens eine funktionierende Turmuhr, wobei das Gebäude so langsam verfällt....

Dahinter in diesem Wäldchen, was eigentlich ein Schlosspark ist, steht noch dieser Turm:



Allerdings ist dort - wie in den meisten Parkanlagen - Radfahrverbot. Werdet ihr somit schon gar nicht kennen...

Ottos Eck im Naundorfer Schlosspark

Damit habe ich alle Joker verschossen...


----------



## FrankyFire (1. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es tatsächlich Richtung Jansdorf ist, ist das eigentlich mein Revier...nur leider hab' ich den Süden erst vor kurzem angefangen zu erkunden.

Ich kann leider nicht viel erkennen, in der Detailansicht sieht es mMn ein wenig wie der Wald östlich von Thalheim aus, darunter in der Versenkung wäre demnach Thalheim, du wärst dann im Geyerischen Wald und hinter dem nächsten Hügel könnte man noch ein paar Ausläufer von Stollberg oder Brünlos sehen.

Vermutlich liege ich damit aber brutal daneben.
Denn eigentlich lässt die Aussicht vom Geyerischen Wald nicht so eine Aussicht zu, ohne dass man die große Straße mit auf dem Bild hat und desweiteren sind mir dort weder ein Schlosspark, noch so ein Turm bekannt.

Ich hoffe mal, das jemand anderes das lösen kann.


----------



## Th. (2. Oktober 2012)

FrankyFire schrieb:


> Wenn es tatsächlich Richtung Jansdorf ist, ist das eigentlich mein Revier...nur leider hab' ich den Süden erst vor kurzem angefangen zu erkunden.


Ohje, jetzt habe damit wohl ein falsche Fährte gelegt...
Die Aussage "...ein winziges Stück Richtung Jahnsdorf..." bezog sich auf diesen Beitrag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9917478&postcount=1644
von letzter Seite und zielte auf racing_bastis Wohnort ...


FrankyFire schrieb:


> Vermutlich liege ich damit aber brutal daneben.


 
Ja leider. 
Der Turm (die Türme) ist immer noch deutlich näher an DD als an Jahnsdorf.
...aber Erzgebirge ist's schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich sehe gerade, dass die 3 Tage um sind, und scheinbar keiner eine Idee (oder Lust, oder neues Bild...) hat, löse ich einfach mal auf:

Es handelt sich um den Hirschturm (ganz runterscrollen) oberhalb Schmiedebergs. 
Zu den anderen Bildern füge ich im entsprechenden Post noch Kommentare ein.

Wer ein neues Bild hat, darf weitermachen.


----------



## much175 (2. Oktober 2012)

cool, ich hoffe, dass es nicht zu schwer ist, aber ein größerer Ausschnitt würde binnen Sekunden gelöst werden






Wo steht das Kreuz?


----------



## Falco (2. Oktober 2012)

Sicher das das Kreuz in Deutschland steht?


----------



## darkJST (2. Oktober 2012)

Ganz sicher! Ich hab nur keine Bilder, sonst hätt ich schon gelöst Du warst da übrigens schon


----------



## Falco (2. Oktober 2012)

Sagt das doch gleich, dann ist es der Töpfer.


----------



## much175 (2. Oktober 2012)

Das ist natürlich richtig 
Du bist dran!

Und dann bis morgen, ein Kumpel kommt auch noch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (2. Oktober 2012)

Dann löst das mal


----------



## mw.dd (2. Oktober 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Dann löst das mal



Matthias und Conrad. Was habe ich gewonnen?


----------



## recon09 (3. Oktober 2012)

Klein-Erzgebirge in Oederan?


----------



## kodak (3. Oktober 2012)

ich würde mal auf das alte Raupennest in Altenberg tippen ... also hier

http://goo.gl/maps/LdY7v genau (Schänke Raupennest ... denn es gibt derer 3  )

Danke Th. für die Auflösung, kannte ich nicht aber muss unbedingt geändert werden


----------



## Falco (4. Oktober 2012)

Das alte Raupennest in Altenberg ist richtig.


----------



## kodak (4. Oktober 2012)

... dann will ich einmal loslegen






sollte nicht zu schwer denke ich  ...


----------



## tbeu (4. Oktober 2012)

Ist das in Großsedlitz?


----------



## Anna.Log (4. Oktober 2012)

Wollte ich auch grad schreiben, der Barockgarten in Großsedlitz?


----------



## kodak (4. Oktober 2012)

ja es ist Grosssedlitz ... wie vielleicht nicht jeder weiss sollte der Park viel größer werden, weswegen die Sichtachse schon auf die andere Seite geht ... in meinem Rücken ist im Prinzip die Verbindungsschnellstrasse Autobahn A17 - Pirna ... wenn ich mal wieder lösen darf mache ich es euch schwerer  

Mein Standpunkt ist dieser:  http://goo.gl/maps/4Y5Li

Also geht der Staffelstab an tbeu


----------



## tbeu (4. Oktober 2012)

Es bleibt einfach, aber wenigstens herbstlich (und noch nicht winterlich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (4. Oktober 2012)

Ruine der Klosterkirche auf dem Oybin bei Zittau

sieht auf Google verdammt ähnlich aus


----------



## tbeu (4. Oktober 2012)

Glückwunsch, den ist richtig!


----------



## much175 (4. Oktober 2012)

mhh, jetzt musste ich etwas länger nach einem Bildchen suchen...

Also, auf welchem Trail will sich das Radl vor mir verstecken?







Ist bestimmt wieder zu einfach...


----------



## tanztee (4. Oktober 2012)

Brüderweg Richtung Tharandt?


----------



## much175 (5. Oktober 2012)

Brüderweg ist richtig, die Kamera blickt Richtung Freital, aber das Radl schaut Richtung Tharandt, also auch richtig 

du bist dran!


----------



## tanztee (7. Oktober 2012)

Es wird ja jetzt schon so zeitig dunkel. Mein Nightride-Equipment ist, sagen wir mal, durchaus noch ausbaufähig ... die Feierabendrunde wird doch etwas länger als gedacht ... und dann erspähe ich das hier 





Damit es nicht zu schwer wird: es ist irgendwo in "Feierabenrundeentfernung" um Dresden herum.

Ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (7. Oktober 2012)

Das kann ich jetzt garnicht so genau zuordnen, passt nicht zu den Brücken die ich kenne.

Ich weis nicht mehr ob das Geländer bei der Papierfabrig in Freital aus Holz oder Metall war, daher versuche ich es jetzt einfach mit dieser Antwort.


----------



## tanztee (7. Oktober 2012)

Falco schrieb:


> Das kann ich jetzt garnicht so genau zuordnen, passt nicht zu den Brücken die ich kenne.
> 
> Ich weis nicht mehr ob das Geländer bei der Papierfabrig in Freital aus Holz oder Metall war, daher versuche ich es jetzt einfach mit dieser Antwort.



Warm.

Die ungefähre Angabe des Ortes oder wie man da hin kommt oder was Markantes in der Nähe liegt reicht auch als Antwort!


----------



## tanztee (8. Oktober 2012)

Noch ein Hinweis: die Lokalität befindet sich in den Seitentälern und Hängen des Rabenauer Grundes. Da sollte einem diese Konstruktion schon aufgefallen sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (8. Oktober 2012)

Teufelsleiter? Wobei die Abstände zwischen den Tritten sehr extrem aussehen ... dachte sonst noch an den Übergang kurz nach der Rabenauer Mühle im Tal ... doch das ist es wohl auch nicht ... obwohl bei Nacht ja eh alles anders aussieht


----------



## tanztee (8. Oktober 2012)

kodak schrieb:


> Teufelsleiter? Wobei die Abstände zwischen den Tritten sehr extrem aussehen ... dachte sonst noch an den Übergang kurz nach der Rabenauer Mühle im Tal ... doch das ist es wohl auch nicht ... obwohl bei Nacht ja eh alles anders aussieht


 
Das Objekt im Bild liegt horizontal, ist also keine Leiter.

Der Begriff Teufel ... hilft bei der Eingrenzung schon weiter. Teufelsleiter sagt mir jetzt nichts, aber es gibt einen markanten teuflischen Punkt. Den ich aber umfahren habe! An diesem Punkt ist es schon sehr, sehr hübsch warm!

Los jetzt


----------



## kodak (9. Oktober 2012)

sehr hübsch warm im Rabenauer Grund :-( ... der Meiler steht nicht dort ... die Eisenbahn ist nicht statisch ... heisse Quellen mir nicht bekannt ... die WKW sind nicht warm ... bin mehr und mehr gespannt auf die Lösung ...

Die Teufelsleiter oder auch Stiege geht hinauf nach Somsdorf ... relativ am Beginn des Grundes von Freital aus gesehen ...


----------



## tanztee (9. Oktober 2012)

kodak schrieb:


> sehr hübsch warm im Rabenauer Grund :-( ... der Meiler steht nicht dort ... die Eisenbahn ist nicht statisch ... heisse Quellen mir nicht bekannt ... die WKW sind nicht warm ... bin mehr und mehr gespannt auf die Lösung ...
> 
> Die Teufelsleiter oder auch Stiege geht hinauf nach Somsdorf ... relativ am Beginn des Grundes von Freital aus gesehen ...



Ich kenne als irgendwas mit Leiter nur die Himmelsleiter, beginnt nahe an einer Eisenbahnbrücke in der Nähe der Arthur-Loose-Brücke.

In der Nähe (Tipp!) des gesuchten Ortes finden wir die Teufelskanzel, welche durch einen durchaus interessanten Pfad erschlossen wird - Stichwort Somsdorfer Klamm.

Wenn man Lust zum Tragen hat, könnte man von da aus zum gesuchten Punkt gelangen, oder von Somsdorf aus. 


Nu ma los, morgen löse ich auf 

Ride on!
tanztee


----------



## kodak (10. Oktober 2012)

Da habe ich die Begriffe etwas gewuerfelt... meinte dann den Aufstieg durch die Somsdorfer Klamm zur Teufelskanzel mit meiner Teufelsleiter ... aus der Erinnerung  heraus geht es dann recht unspektakulär nach Somsdorf und man kann dann weiter zum Sonnentempel (hoffe das ist die richtige Bezeichnung) und dann hinab nach Tharandt)


----------



## tanztee (10. Oktober 2012)

Okay, Tag 3 und ich löse auf. Ihr wart dicht dran! Wenn man von Somsdorf aus den gelben Wanderweg fährt und sich dann einmal links hält, kommt man in ein namenloses Tal eines kleinen Bächleins nördlich der Somsdorfer Klamm und trifft auf diese Brücke! Weiter unten trifft man auf einen Mühlgraben, wo es in der Fortsetzung letztlich entweder zum Pilz geht oder nach Frtl Hainsberg West.

Anmerkung: OSM ist hier auch nicht ganz genau, es gibt glaube ich sogar zwei Brücken. Im Sachsenatlas ist zwar ein Weg und der Bach drin, aber kein Name.

Ich habe jetzt kein schönes Foto mehr zum Rätseln, also wer Lust hat, kann sich jetzt hier produzieren.



kodak schrieb:


> Da habe ich die Begriffe etwas gewuerfelt... meinte dann den Aufstieg durch die Somsdorfer Klamm zur Teufelskanzel mit meiner Teufelsleiter ... aus der Erinnerung  heraus geht es dann recht unspektakulär nach Somsdorf und man kann dann weiter zum Sonnentempel (hoffe das ist die richtige Bezeichnung) und dann hinab nach Tharandt)


*OT*
Jo, schöner DH vom Sonnentempel zum Bhf Tharandt. Wer die E**r hat, fährt auch noch die Treppen runter 

Ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyFire (12. Oktober 2012)

Dann mach' ich mal ein neues Bild:


----------



## GlockeGT (14. Oktober 2012)

Kriegerdenkmal zwischen Günsdorf und Hormersdorf.


----------



## FrankyFire (15. Oktober 2012)

Absolut richtig.

Du bist dran.


----------



## GlockeGT (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab leider kein ordentliches Bild. Wer will darf dann bitte!


----------



## miriquidi-biker (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab noch eins:

Berg ca. Bildmitte? Ja das ist wirklich einer der eine oder andere ist bestimmt schon darüber gefahren...
Berg rechts mit Häuschen?
Und von welchem Berg hab ich das Foto aufgenommen? 

Volle Auflösung:
http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/l5/50/l550lwcoro9y/original_P5182254.jpg?0


----------



## FrankyFire (15. Oktober 2012)

Da war wohl einer schneller.


----------



## recon09 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke, dass der Berg rechts im Bild der Schwartenberg ist...


----------



## miriquidi-biker (16. Oktober 2012)

recon09 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass der Berg rechts im Bild der Schwartenberg ist...



Da hast du schon mal ein Drittel richtig..... jetzt sollte es aber einfach sein


----------



## miriquidi-biker (17. Oktober 2012)

Tipp: Wer bei EBM mitgefahren ist hat auch den Berg in der Bildmitte überquert....


----------



## Physioterrorist (17. Oktober 2012)

Da oben gibts die Bändel. Sollte also der Reicheltberg sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miriquidi-biker (18. Oktober 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Da oben gibts die Bändel. Sollte also der Reicheltberg sein...



richtig  Reicheltberg und die Bändel gibts da auch!
jetzt nur noch der Standort an dem ich das Photo gemacht habe (höher als der Schwartenberg) 21 Uhr löse ich auf wenn es bis dahin keiner hat


----------



## Physioterrorist (18. Oktober 2012)

Oh, da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden. Ich dachte, der Berg in der Mitte wird gesucht. Wenn ich die Perspektiven richtig einordne, solltest du auf dem Ahornberg stehen...


----------



## miriquidi-biker (18. Oktober 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Oh, da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden. Ich dachte, der Berg in der Mitte wird gesucht. Wenn ich die Perspektiven richtig einordne, solltest du auf dem Ahornberg stehen...



Gesucht war der Berg rechts, Bildmitte und Photostandort.
Ahornberg ist richtig also hast du 2 von 3 erraten. 
Von mir aus kannst ein neues Bild reinstellen wenn recon09 der den Schwartenberg ausfindig gemacht hat einverstanden ist......


----------



## recon09 (18. Oktober 2012)

ja, mach weiter. ich kannte ja nur den schwartenberg... so richtig kenne ich mich dort oben nicht aus...


----------



## Physioterrorist (19. Oktober 2012)

Da war ich natürlich auch schon...








Aber zurück zum Bilderrätsel... Wo steht dieses Monstrum?


----------



## kodak (19. Oktober 2012)

Talsperrre Klingenberg steht so etwas ... aber es genau dieses ist :-( ...

... wenn es richtig sein sollte, bin dann im Urlaub, kann also nichts hochladen


----------



## de..josi (19. Oktober 2012)

kodak schrieb:


> Talsperrre Klingenberg steht so etwas ... aber es genau dieses ist :-( ...
> 
> ... wenn es richtig sein sollte, bin dann im Urlaub, kann also nichts hochladen




...ich glaub in Klingenberg steht das nicht so im freien und eher unten vor einem Zaun..

ich habe auch keine Ahnung... an irgendeiner Talsperre .. oben 

Achso: schönes Raten immer hier, macht spaß, auch wenn ich nie (selten) weiß wo es ist


----------



## miriquidi-biker (19. Oktober 2012)

An der Talsperre Rauschenbach steht auch so'n Ding.
N 50° 41.731'  E 13° 30.128'


----------



## Physioterrorist (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub, meine heißt irgendwie anders, aber Talsperre ist schon mal richtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (20. Oktober 2012)

Kleine Hilfe...
Das ist der Stausee...






Naja, immer noch ein ganzes Stück weg von der Staumauer...


----------



## Milschmann (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich tipp mal auf Talsperre Lichtenberg, auch wenn das nur geraten ist^^ Da steht auch irgendwas von ner Pumpe glaube ich.


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. Oktober 2012)

Ham mer se jetzt alle?
3 Büldels hab ich noch. Hier das Erste...






Schon leichter...


----------



## thomaask (20. Oktober 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ham mer se jetzt alle?



ach, alle haben wir noch lange nicht.
gibt noch eine talsperre stollberg, eine talsperre saidenbach ...


----------



## kodak (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube es ist einfach nicht meine Gegend :-(


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. Oktober 2012)

In Sachsen hats 54 und die Gesuchte ist noch nicht dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (20. Oktober 2012)

es gäbe noch sosa und neunzehnhain. wobei ich neunzehnhain ausschliesse. da stehen zwar auch so blaue teile rum, aber nicht im grünen.
es ist aber die talsperre eibenstock ;-)


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. Oktober 2012)

Bevor wir hier bei Rosenthal sind noch ein Büldel...






Jetzt aber...


----------



## racing_basti (20. Oktober 2012)

... und dort sind bestimmt schon ganz viele von uns drüber gefahren 
DTM

Kann nicht lösen, hab keine Bilder die sich hierfür eignen.


----------



## thomaask (20. Oktober 2012)

ts eibenstock


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. Oktober 2012)

thomaask schrieb:


> es gäbe noch sosa und neunzehnhain. wobei ich neunzehnhain ausschliesse. da stehen zwar auch so blaue teile rum, aber nicht im grünen.
> es ist aber die talsperre eibenstock ;-)



Der editierte Beitrag ist richtig. Eibenstock ist die Gesuchte. Leider darf man da nicht rüber fahren, aber neben dem gesuchten Monstrum steht ein Garagenkomplex und hinter dem gibts einen recht sportlichen Trail bis runter zur Zwickauer Mulde...

Damit gebe ich wieder zurück ins Sächsische...


----------



## racing_basti (20. Oktober 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Leider darf man da nicht rüber fahren,...



Zum Drei-Talsperren-Marathon (DTM) gehts da immer drüber 
Zuerst über die Carlsfelder (ist immer offen), dann über die Sosaer und zum Schluss über die Eibenstocker Talsperrenmauer.


----------



## thomaask (20. Oktober 2012)

ich versuche es mal damit


----------



## appleTINI (20. Oktober 2012)

das ist in lunzenau auf dem marktplatz ... denke ich zumindest


----------



## thomaask (21. Oktober 2012)

marktplatz stimmt, aber die ortschaft nicht


----------



## de..josi (21. Oktober 2012)

Dippoldiswalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miriquidi-biker (21. Oktober 2012)

Freiberg, am Untermarkt


----------



## thomaask (22. Oktober 2012)

de..josi schrieb:


> Dippoldiswalde



richtig


----------



## de..josi (22. Oktober 2012)

Juhu,

ich musste das Bild leicht verschandeln, da es ja sonst verraten wäre 

Also: Wie heißt der Ort im Bild und von wo kommt man (roter Punkt in Richtung des Photographen?







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1242181


----------



## racing_basti (22. Oktober 2012)

Ist da der Stausee Oberwald in der Nähe?


----------



## de..josi (22. Oktober 2012)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Ist da der Stausee Oberwald in der Nähe?



Nein, der ist ein bissl weit weg von dem Ort


----------



## FrankyFire (23. Oktober 2012)

Erinnert mich aber auch an die Gegend, am westlichen Ende des Pfaffenberges, nördlich von Hohenstein Ernstthal, kurz hinter der Autobahn sieht es fast genauso aus. Die Blickrichtung wäre dann Chursdorf (und 2 andere Nester, welche direkt anschießen, deren Name ich vergas).


----------



## Trialside (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich tippe auf die Umgebung von Freital. Genauer gesagt in der Ecke Rabenau/Obernaundorf. Der grüne Strich markiert den Rundweg um Freital und der Rote könnte zum Poisental zeigen. Ganz sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht.


----------



## Th. (23. Oktober 2012)

Auf dem Doberberg bei Wünschendorf unweit des Kriegerdenkmals. Auf dem zweiten Wegweiser von oben sollte Jagdweg/Borsberg/Hohe Brücken oder sowas ausgeschildert sein...
...ähm, und was für ein roter Punkt eigentlich? Ich seh nur 'nen Grünen...(oder ist mein Monitor im A...)? Jedenfalls sollte die obere Punkt-Markierung zum Triebenberg zeigen, die untere ebenfalls Richtung Borsberg usw. Und der Vollständigkeit halber: Der obere grüne Strich zeigt nach Wünschendorf, bzw. in der Fortsetzung zur Schönen Höhe.


----------



## Rockhopser (23. Oktober 2012)

Du bist auf dem Doberberg und blickst auf Wünschendorf. Rechts befindet sich der Kohlberg. Bei den Markierungen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher: grüner Strich nach links ist auf jeden Fall der Jagdweg Richtung Hohe Brücken & Borsberg. Da der rote Punkt auch dahin zeigt, wirds wohl in die gleiche Richtung gehen... dann müsste der obere rote Punkt Richtung Triebenberg führen.

EDIT: verdammt, Th. war schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (23. Oktober 2012)

de..josi schrieb:


> Juhu,
> 
> ich musste das Bild leicht verschandeln, da es ja sonst verraten wäre
> 
> Also: Wie heißt der Ort im Bild und von wo kommt man (roter Punkt in Richtung des Photographen?



Hab ich jetzt eine Rot- / Grün-Schwäche? Was für ein roter Punkt?


----------



## Rockhopser (23. Oktober 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt eine Rot- / Grün-Schwäche? Was für ein roter Punkt?



Wenn man lange genug auf den Punkt guckt, wird er bei mir auch irgendwie grün  Aber beim kurz Draufschauen ist er definitiv rot-braun-grün-verwaschen


----------



## de..josi (23. Oktober 2012)

korrekt, Doberberg, wuenschendorf. der rote punkt kommt vom Borsberg und geht zum Triebenberg. ich meine er ist rot auf wanderkarten und in real (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher) , auf dem bild siehter gruen aus...


----------



## Th. (23. Oktober 2012)

Kürzlich endeckt:





Wo war ich?
(Jetzt sollten aber alle Arzgebirger sofort in die Tasten hauen - geht es doch um ihren Nationalbaum (behauptet jedenfalls Wikipedia).)

Und für alle Nichterzgebirger: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q13J_akOnF4"]Andrea & Manuela - Dr Vugelbeerbaam (Der Vogelbeerbaum) 2005 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dukestah (24. Oktober 2012)

bozi dar / gottesgab


----------



## Th. (24. Oktober 2012)

Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schibiker (24. Oktober 2012)

gewohnt hat er mit Familie in Grünhain ...


----------



## Th. (24. Oktober 2012)

schibiker schrieb:


> gewohnt hat er mit Familie in Grünhain ...


 
Auch,ja. Seit 1887. 
Da war ich aber nicht.

Ich glaube, der Song stammt auch von 1887...
Wie lange textet man eigentlich an so einem Lied?


----------



## schibiker (25. Oktober 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Song stammt auch von 1887...
> Wie lange textet man eigentlich an so einem Lied?



Deswegen hätte ich auf Grünhain getippt, so könnte es wohl nur noch Pöhla sein wenn es ein Ort ist wo er gelebt hat ...


----------



## Th. (25. Oktober 2012)

schibiker schrieb:


> ... so könnte es wohl nur noch Pöhla sein wenn es ein Ort ist wo er gelebt hat ...


Nein, auch nicht. In Pöhla war er ja erst ab 1893 tätig (lt.Wiki)


----------



## MaxxTBone (25. Oktober 2012)

Forsthaus auf dem Golk über Nieschütz.
meine einzige quelle ist facebook... vielleicht stimmts ja doch?


----------



## Th. (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich geb's zu, ich habe es auch beim ersten Lesen auch nicht geglaubt...
(Tourenbericht zum Golkwald und Umgebung ist in Arbeit, demnächst im ensprechenden Thread)
MaxxTBone ist somit dran.


----------



## MaxxTBone (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab grad kein Foto auf Lager und gebe deshalb ab. Aber ich meld mich, sobald ich was geknipst habe!


----------



## miriquidi-biker (27. Oktober 2012)

Dann mach ich noch eins:


----------



## Trialside (28. Oktober 2012)

Seerenteich im Tharandter Wald?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (28. Oktober 2012)

Trialside schrieb:


> Seerenteich im Tharandter Wald?



100 Punkte   und weiter geht's....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (29. Oktober 2012)

Von welchem Denkmal hat man diesen (schönen) Blick aufs Elbtal?


----------



## tbeu (29. Oktober 2012)

Das ist vom Bismarckturm in Cossebaude aufgenommen.


----------



## Trialside (31. Oktober 2012)

Richtige Antwort. Du bist dran


----------



## tbeu (1. November 2012)

Mal wieder was einfaches...


----------



## kodak (2. November 2012)

einfach ist gut in unserem Schlösserland ... ich tippe Schloss Hermsdorf (Seiffersdorfer Tal)


----------



## tbeu (2. November 2012)

Nein, das ist kein Schloss.


----------



## Josi-Baer (2. November 2012)

is das ne schule?(ich kenn eine die sieht fast so aus)


----------



## tbeu (2. November 2012)

Nein, auch nicht. Weiter raten.


----------



## racing_basti (9. November 2012)

tbeu schrieb:


> Nein, auch nicht. Weiter raten.



Hast du vielleicht noch einen Hinweis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (9. November 2012)

Schön es tut sich was :-


----------



## tbeu (9. November 2012)

OK, also mal ein zweites Foto. Und ein Schloss steht gleich daneben. Jetzt aber...


----------



## Th. (11. November 2012)

Keine Schule, kein Schloss ...
ich tippe nach dem zweiten Bild auf eine Kirche/Kirchturm, habe aber keine Ahnung wo das ist...


----------



## tbeu (11. November 2012)

Kirche ist richtig. Das lasse ich gelten. Es ist St.Petri in Augustusburg.


----------



## Th. (12. November 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> ... habe aber keine Ahnung wo das ist...


 


			
				tbeu schrieb:
			
		

> Das lasse ich gelten.


 

Zuviel der Ehre - kann ich nicht annehmen.

Wer möchte kann weitermachen...


----------



## FrankyFire (12. November 2012)

Ich war zwar schon oft dort, aber erkannt hätte ich die Kirche auch nicht.

Ich bin trotzdem so frei und mache das nächste (hoffentlich schwere) Bild:




Also, wo steht der Holzkopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schibiker (12. November 2012)

ich weiß nicht ob es der ist, aber früher stand so ein Holzkopf an der B101 zwischen Wolkenstein und Warmbad mal links am Hang ...


----------



## FrankyFire (13. November 2012)

Nein, aber es kann sein, dass es mehrere davon gibt/gab.
An einer großen Straße steht er, soweit richtig, wenn auch keine Bundesstraße, sondern eine Schnellstraße.


----------



## Wanderradler (17. November 2012)

Hmm...entweder man weis es oder nicht, keine Ahnung, wo der Steht.

Wann gibt es die Auflösung?


----------



## FrankyFire (19. November 2012)

Entschuldigt die späte Auflösung, ich hatte das Spiel gänzlich vergessen.

Es ist in etwa hier:
bei dem kreuzendem Weg.

Komisch, entweder sind meine Rätsel bereits nach 2 stunden gelöst oder sie sind viel zu schwer


----------



## kodak (19. November 2012)

... Ist nicht ganz mein Einzugsgebiet, finde es aber interessant so auf manches aufmerksam gemacht zu werden ... Wer ist nun dran?


----------



## FrankyFire (19. November 2012)

kodak schrieb:


> ... Ist nicht ganz mein Einzugsgebiet, finde es aber interessant so auf manches aufmerksam gemacht zu werden ... Wer ist nun dran?



Der der am schnellsten ist!


----------



## racing_basti (19. November 2012)

Dann übernehm ich mal schnell...

Wo bin ich und was ist das?


----------



## kodak (19. November 2012)

... das ist eine Uhr  aber wo sie steht weiss ich nicht  ... doch google sagt Homersdorf  bei Geyer ...

vG


----------



## racing_basti (19. November 2012)

kodak schrieb:


> ... das ist eine Uhr  aber wo sie steht weiss ich nicht  ... doch google sagt Homersdorf  bei Geyer ...
> 
> vG



Da du schon google als Hilfe genommen hast, sag mir noch welche Uhrzeit gerade angezeigt wird  (diesmal ohne Hilfe)


----------



## kodak (19. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyFire (19. November 2012)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Da du schon google als Hilfe genommen hast, sag mir noch welche Uhrzeit gerade angezeigt wird  (diesmal ohne Hilfe)



Ich würde sagen 12:40.


----------



## racing_basti (19. November 2012)

kodak schrieb:


> und hier wäre zu bestimmen wo ich stehe
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1258956



Nicht so voreilig! Erst noch die Uhrzeit ablesen, Google ist schummeln


----------



## kodak (19. November 2012)

20 vor 1 Uhr ist es ... neben mir sitzt der Tippgeber für Mundartuhr


----------



## racing_basti (19. November 2012)

FrankyFire schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen 12:40.


----------



## kodak (19. November 2012)

das es Westerzgebirge ist war am Dialekt zu erkennen ... der Annaberger kannte sie aber auch nicht, dafür kam von ihm der Tipp nach Mundartuhr zu suchen


----------



## kodak (19. November 2012)

so nachdem wir alles geklärt haben hier einmal mein Rätsel ... also wo stehe ich gerade ? ...







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## CC. (19. November 2012)

Genau in der Mitte zwischen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also ich würde auf oberhalb vom Lockwitzgrund tippen.
CC.


----------



## kodak (19. November 2012)

Nein, also der Vordergrund hat nichts mit der Lockwitz zu tun und auch im weiteren Bild taucht er nicht auf, die Lockwitz selbst fließt aber an der rechten Esse (Schornstein ) links vorbei .
..


----------



## tbeu (19. November 2012)

Cottaer Spitzberg vllt.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (19. November 2012)

Müglitztal, wahrscheinlich Lederberg...


----------



## Raumfahrer (19. November 2012)

Auf dem Aussichtsturm der Panorama-Höhe bei Berggießhübel?


----------



## kodak (20. November 2012)

Wir kommen näher, ich kenne auch die benannten Erhebungen, doch sie sind es nicht ... es ist kein Turm, denn ich pflege meinen Untersatz mit mir zu führen, wenn auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit mehrer  Besucher gleichzeitig sehr gering ist oder schreiben sich nicht alle in das Gipfelbuch ?, was zuletzt leider sehr zerfleddert war ... zur Mittagszeit gibt es einen weiteren Hinweis wenn nicht gelöst bis dahin ...


----------



## kodak (20. November 2012)

... fassen wir einmal zusammen ...

... der Lederberg kann es definitiv nicht sein da seine Blickrichtung ein solches Bild nicht erlaubt, die Autobahn würde immer rechts liegen von ihm, im Bild ist sie aber links zu erkennen

... die Panoramahöhe bei Berggießhübel erreicht bei weitem nicht die nötige Höhe für diesen Überblick, wir schauen ja von recht weit oben auf alles hinab, das Tal vor uns passt da auch nicht hin (Blickrichtung und Talrichtung bzw. die fehlende Bebauung)

... der Cottaer Spitzberg hat auch das Problem der Autobahnsicht auf der linken Seite, also wenn ich von ihm aus Schornstein Reick, Niedersedlitz und Fernsehturm anvisiere wird sie nicht mit einem Brückenbauwerk in meinen Fokus geraten können ...

Empfehlenswert ist vielleicht noch ein Blick in die Exif-Daten  ... nein ein Geo-Tag ist da nicht zu finden aber ...


----------



## Th. (20. November 2012)

Da hast du aber mal was vorgegeben...
Das mit der "nötigen Höhe" hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt - nur mit der Blickrichtung hatte ich mich vertan (ich hab mir schon den Kopf zerbrochen, wo im Osterzgebirge so ein Aussichtsbalkon Richtung DD ist).
Jedenfalls denke ich, dass du auf dem Sattelberg warst und in dem Tal voraus liegt die Talsperre Gottleuba.


----------



## kodak (20. November 2012)

der Spicak --> Sattelberg ist vollkommen richtig ... Brennweite 560 mm (umgerechnet), sehr klarer Tag und so kommt so ein Bild zusammen  ... alle Angaben sind richtig, das Tal der Gottleuba und der Ausläufer des Osterzgebirges ist es auch ... übrigens ist der Kulmer Steig hinauf zur Oelsener Höhe die niedrigst mögliche Querung des Erzgebirges und schon seit der Steinzeit ein wichtiger Verbidnungsweg gewesen für den Handel ...



der Nächste bitte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (20. November 2012)

kodak schrieb:


> der Spicak --> Sattelberg ist vollkommen richtig ...



Ich hatte gerade ein Deja-Vu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7978796&postcount=261


----------



## CC. (20. November 2012)

kodak schrieb:


> der Spicak --> Sattelberg ist vollkommen richtig ... Brennweite 560 mm (umgerechnet), sehr klarer Tag und so kommt so ein Bild zusammen  ... alle Angaben sind richtig, das Tal der Gottleuba und der Ausläufer des Osterzgebirges ist es auch ... übrigens ist der Kulmer Steig hinauf zur Oelsener Höhe die niedrigst mögliche Querung des Erzgebirges und schon seit der Steinzeit ein wichtiger Verbidnungsweg gewesen für den Handel ...
> 
> 
> 
> der Nächste bitte ...



Mit dem Tele hast Du mich total aus dem Konzept gebracht. Da gehen alle Winkel verloren. Hab noch eine Weile in Google Earth gesucht, bin auch in der Gegend gelandet - aber das ist alles nur Rätselraten und nicht Wissen :-(
Gutes Bild, gutes Motiv. Schwierig zum Rätseln. Danke für die zusätzlichen Infos. Hast Du auch einen Track?
CC.


----------



## kodak (20. November 2012)

@micha ... habe zwar einmal geblättert aber nicht alles geschafft , wir waren bei 15,5" schon mal zusammen ganz in der Nähe bei der HohenTour, ich hatte dann die 2. Gruppe geführt ;-)
    @CC. ... jein ... also die Tracks habe ich im Kopf, verteile nicht gern offiziell im Netz, stelle sie auch immer wieder neu zusammen, kenne da wohl genug Möglichkeiten und Varianten, sende mir mal eine PN ... ja das Tele ist fies

 @all so sieht es in der anderen Richtung aus





doch das wäre zu einfach gewesen ... (für die nicht Wissenden ... es ist das Mückentürmchen)


----------



## Th. (20. November 2012)

Dann mal ein neues Bild:





Wo bin ich und was hätte man vor einem Vierteljahrtausend hier vorgefunden?


----------



## wildbiker (21. November 2012)

Struppen, Mühlstein, Erinnerung an die Windmühle Kleinstruppen.


----------



## Th. (21. November 2012)

Absolut korrekt

Wildbiker darf weitermachen.


----------



## wildbiker (21. November 2012)

Wo stehten die Kirche... sollte nich ganz so schwer sein...


----------



## recon09 (21. November 2012)

Seiffen?


----------



## wildbiker (21. November 2012)

Joa, richtig, der nächste bitte..


----------



## recon09 (24. November 2012)

Ich komme leider gerade nicht dazu, ein Bild einzustellen. 
Also wer will, kann erstmal eins einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (24. November 2012)

OK, Leute,

da übernehme ich mich mal.

Also, wo bzw. unter welche "Route" befinde ich mich?


----------



## recon09 (25. November 2012)

Ich denke mal, dass das die Muldenbrücke der A72 bei Penig ist. 
Du stehst drunter...


----------



## Wanderradler (25. November 2012)

Hallo recon09 und andere,

mir ist ein sehr dicker Fehler unterlaufen , ich dachte, dass es sich um die Zschopauer Str. handelt, aber erst jetzt musste ich genauer hinsehen, weil recon09 etwas geschrieben hatte, was ich ebenfalls mal fotografiert habe, und zwar auch eine Autobahnbrücke von unten.


Da ich nun nicht mehr weis, was für eine Brücke das ist, würde ich gerne  an recon09 weitergeben.


Also ein dickes SORRY. 


Tja, da muss ich mal in Zukunft näher schauen, was ich ins Forum stelle, obwohl ein Rätselbild, was der "Bildermacher" selber nicht weiss, eigentlich das "ideale" Rätsel ist.


----------



## recon09 (25. November 2012)

Das ist ja mal witzig 

Ich bin mir bei meiner Antwort nicht sicher. Ich dachte nur, dass es diese neue Autobahnbrücke sein könnte. 

Aber da mach ich jetzt mal weiter.

Wo war ich unterwegs?


----------



## FrankyFire (3. Dezember 2012)

Kannst du vielleicht einen Tipp geben?


----------



## recon09 (3. Dezember 2012)

Von dem gesuchten Ort hat man einen wunderbaren Ausblick auf das Preßnitztal und das Tal eines Flusses, welcher am höchsten Berg Sachsens entspringt...


----------



## Christin (3. Dezember 2012)

Zeisigstein bei Wolkenstein

(Hatte die ganze Zeit schon überlegt, bevor du den Tipp gegeben hast, ob es vielleicht die Scharfensteiner Kanzel ist.)


----------



## recon09 (3. Dezember 2012)

Zeisigstein ist richtig.

Christin ist dran.


----------



## Christin (3. Dezember 2012)

...im Burgen- und Schlösserland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hackepeter (3. Dezember 2012)

Bad Muskau ?


----------



## Christin (3. Dezember 2012)

Richtig.


----------



## Hackepeter (4. Dezember 2012)

Bin kein Schloßkenner,aber die Figuren an den Kaminen haben Wiedererkennungseffekt.
Also,auf ein Neues




Tip :
MadEast Fahrer könnten es schon schon im Grünen gesehen haben.


----------



## much175 (5. Dezember 2012)

Auf der rechten Seite: Berghotel Friedrichshöhe in Bärenburg


----------



## Hackepeter (5. Dezember 2012)

Nein,ich muß aber zugeben das das Bild keine gute Perspektive besitzt.
Tip:
Der Kammlauf Sayda Holzhau Nassau führt ebenfalls dran vorbei.


----------



## kodak (6. Dezember 2012)

... ich werfe einmal das Torfhaus in die Runde ... ist leider nicht mein direktes Einzugsgebiet :-( so das es ein wenig an Detailwissen mangelt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hackepeter (6. Dezember 2012)

jawoll,das isses
Nun bin ich aber auch gespannt was kommt.
Beste Grüße
ULF


----------



## kodak (6. Dezember 2012)

... nun denn wollen wir uns einmal wieder in die Natur begeben ... lang ist es her, deswegen müßt ihr mir helfen, vergessen habe ich wo ich war ... wohin ich wollte und überhaupt ... einzig das Foto ist mir geblieben, nun so geschwind ihr lieben Rätselfreunde, helft meine Erinnerungslücke zu schließen 





Interessant wäre zu wissen wo in etwa ich mich befinde, also zwischen Ort/Punkt/Berg und Ort/Punkt/Berg ...

Danke und einen schönen Abend ...


----------



## Christin (6. Dezember 2012)

In BÃ¶hmen auf dem VlÄÃ­ kÃ¡men (614 m) am Erzgebirgshang zwischen Hrob und Mikulov.


----------



## mr.malcom (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde mal den Schneeberg in die Runde werfen. Da oben wächst auch solch knorriges Gebäum.


----------



## kodak (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich freue mich das ihr mir so schnell geholfen habt ... also Schneeberg muss ich ablehnen,  man beachte bitte das Gestein, sieht nicht wirklich wie Sandstein aus ... nur Christin's Antwort brachte mir meine Erinnerung wieder, ja ich bewegte mich vom Bournak kommend erst nach Mikolov um dann weiter nach Hrob zu queren ... am Suedhang des Erzgebirges also muesst ihr suchen ...


----------



## Th. (8. Dezember 2012)

...und du bist dir sicher, dass Christin das Rätsel nicht schon gelöst hat?
http://www.turistik.eu/cz/kraje/aussiger-kreis/okres-teplice/hrob/vlci-kamen-u-hrobu/galerie/

vielleicht nicht direkt auf dem Gipfel - aber sicher nicht weit weg davon.


----------



## kodak (8. Dezember 2012)

kodak schrieb:


> Ich freue mich das ihr mir so schnell geholfen habt ... nur Christin's Antwort brachte mir meine Erinnerung wieder, ja ich bewegte mich vom Bournak kommend erst nach Mikolov um dann weiter nach Hrob zu queren ... am Suedhang des Erzgebirges also muesst ihr suchen ...



Dachte ich hätte  es deutlich genug ausgedrückt ... Christin  hat die Erinnerung wiedergebracht bedeutete Christin hat gelöst ... Steht direkt am Felsen


----------



## Th. (8. Dezember 2012)

kodak schrieb:


> Dachte ich hätte  es deutlich genug ausgedrückt ...



Tja, liegt das am Alter, wenn die Leitung bissel länger wird?


----------



## Christin (9. Dezember 2012)

Nach einem schönen We in DD und der Sächsischen Schweiz nun ein neues Rätsel. Wo bin ich?


----------



## kodak (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke: Du schaust auf den Hochwald und bist in Böhmen aber wo du stehst weiss ich trotzdem nicht  ... oder doch ... ich möchte lösen: Es ist der Klic  ... würde mit der Richtung und dem Ausblick passen ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christin (10. Dezember 2012)

Wie ich sehe, meine Bilder sind einfach zu leicht ;-). Klic (dt. Kleis) in der Böhmischen Lausitz stimmt. Super Berg mit grandiosem 360° Panoramablick und toller Abfahrt.

mehr Infos:
http://www.mapy.cz/#x=14.572845&y=50.784249&z=11&l=16
http://www.luzicke-hory.cz/mista/index.php?pg=zmklicd
http://foto.mapy.cz/291195-Cesta-na-vrchol-Klice


----------



## kodak (10. Dezember 2012)

Nein sind sie nicht, hier fiebert eine ganze Abteilung immer mit  wenn es um die Lösung  geht ... gebe also Teamarbeit gern zu ... so lernen wir alle zusammen unsere Heimat besser kennen ...


----------



## kodak (10. Dezember 2012)

... nun wollen wir ein wenig die Location wechseln, nicht oft verlasse ich die Heimat und bewege mich ein wenig, so komme ich auch zu Aussichten wie dieser ... welch wunderschöner Blick über die Höhenzüge ... die Frage ist nur: Wo bin ich? ... vielleicht weiss die Rätselgemeinde auch was in meinem Rücken sich auftut bzw. zu meinen Füssen sein könnte, auch links von mir ist etwas sehr markant  ... genug des Inputs nun, hier das Bild zum Text


----------



## Christin (10. Dezember 2012)

Greifensteine?


----------



## kodak (10. Dezember 2012)

gelöst ... ich sehe schon ich muss tiefer in die Fotokiste greifen ... ja es ist unterhalb der Greifensteine, genauer am Greifensteinstollen (in meinem Rücken ist das Mundloch), der wurde noch zu DDR-Zeit unter diese getrieben, gar vieles Erz wurde gefunden, man darf nur hoffen es wird nicht radikal ausgebeutet, links von mir ist der Imbiss am Greifensteinstollen und zu meinen Füssen schlängelt sich das das Wasser des Röhrgrabens, der vom Greifenbach gespeist wird, durch den Greifenbachweiher wird das Ganze reguliert ... im September gibt es den sehr empfehlenswerten Greifensteinmarathon dort im Gehölz ... wir sehen übrigens Fichtelberg und Keilberg in trauter Eintracht in der Ferne  ...


----------



## Christin (11. Dezember 2012)

Wo bin ich? Tipp: Es ist nicht weit von Sachsen entfernt.


----------



## wildbiker (11. Dezember 2012)

kodak schrieb:


> gelöst ... ich sehe schon ich muss tiefer in die Fotokiste greifen ... ja es ist unterhalb der Greifensteine, genauer am Greifensteinstollen (in meinem Rücken ist das Mundloch), der wurde noch zu DDR-Zeit unter diese getrieben, gar vieles Erz wurde gefunden, man darf nur hoffen es wird nicht radikal ausgebeutet, links von mir ist der Imbiss am Greifensteinstollen und zu meinen Füssen schlängelt sich das das Wasser des Röhrgrabens, der vom Greifenbach gespeist wird, durch den Greifenbachweiher wird das Ganze reguliert ... im September gibt es den sehr empfehlenswerten Greifensteinmarathon dort im Gehölz ... wir sehen übrigens Fichtelberg und Keilberg in trauter Eintracht in der Ferne  ...



Ohja, tolle Gegend zum MTB fahren , dieses Jahr einige Male da gewesen u.a. auch beim GBM Hab gehört der GBM soll wohl überarbeitet werden, weil die Teilnehmerzahlen etwas schwinden...

obiges Bild, irgendwo an der Grenze zu Polen?


----------



## Raumfahrer (11. Dezember 2012)

Es könnte auf dem Rosenberg sein...im Böhmischen.


----------



## Christin (11. Dezember 2012)

Es ist im Böhmischen und auch auf einem Berg, aber nicht auf dem Rosenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hackepeter (11. Dezember 2012)

Wohab ich das Kreuz gesehen ?
Ich muß leider raten
Zoo Decin.
 Es war da schon ziemlich dunkel und ich hatte ein paar andere Sorgen.Kettenriß und kein Werkzeug


----------



## Christin (12. Dezember 2012)

Leider nein. Tipp: Es ist ganz knapp außerhalb des Nationalparks Böhmische Schweiz, man kann also mit dem MTB hinauf fahren.


----------



## much175 (12. Dezember 2012)

christin, ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, wo das ist, aber der Fred heißt hier "Bilderrätzel SACHSEN und VOGTLAND" ^^
sind aber schöne aussichten


----------



## kodak (12. Dezember 2012)

... Wir in Dresden sind recht weltoffen, da ist Böhmen schon erlaubt, heißt ja auch Sächsisch-Boehmische Schweiz ... Wenn hier Bilder aus dem Vogtland kämen oder aus dem Leipziger Raum wäre  es auch schwerer ... ich freue mich auf die Lösung und finde es gut über den Tellerrand zu schauen, habe ja selbst es nicht anders gemacht ....


----------



## Hackepeter (12. Dezember 2012)

ja ich weiß es immer noch nicht.
Wenn ich es gewußt hätte, käme ein Foto,welches Kopfzerbrechen bereitet und aus Sachsen ist.
Ist es vielleicht der ...rätsel, rätsel ..ich hätte ja an den Tanzplan gedacht,aber da sieht es eigentlich anders aus und ist zu weit weg.
Aber gesehen hab ich das Kreuz schon.
Decin Quaderberg?


----------



## Christin (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich löse auf: 
Der Berg scheint relativ unbekannt zu sein, denn selbst an einem Osterfeiertag ist man allein da oben. Das Kreuz steht auf dem 408 m hohen Kreuzberg bei Rennersdorf, also zwischen Dittersbach und Kreibitz.
http://www.mapy.cz/#x=14.417207&y=50.852173&z=13&l=16&c=F&d=foto_78730_1
http://foto.mapy.cz/detail?id=78730
http://foto.mapy.cz/157928-vecerni-pohled-z-Krizoveho-vrchu
Die Sicht erstreckt sich vom Tannenberg über den Kaltenberg bis zur Dittersbacher Felsenwelt. Im Sommer blühen da oben Türkenbundlilien.

Wer Lust hat, kann ein neues Bild posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbeu (13. Dezember 2012)

Zu spät. Du hättest ruhig noch einen Tag warten können. Die Türkenbundlilien habe ich im Juni 2009 auch dort blühen gesehen.


----------



## tbeu (13. Dezember 2012)

OK, auf ein Neues: Wie bleiben dann beim Kreuz - aber eben winterlich und ohne Fernsicht.


----------



## Th. (13. Dezember 2012)

An der Hochwaldbaude, tippe ich mal.


----------



## tbeu (13. Dezember 2012)

Und damit gerade noch sächsisch. Korrekt!


----------



## Th. (14. Dezember 2012)

Wo bin ich und wie heißt der Felsen bzw. das gleichnamige Gut unterhalb?


----------



## kodak (14. Dezember 2012)

Das ist das gohrischgut auf der linken elbseite unterhalb von Meissen .... Mein tipp jedenfalls


----------



## CC. (15. Dezember 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> Wo bin ich ...?


Auf'm Dampfer-Oberdeck.


----------



## kodak (15. Dezember 2012)

Nein, von der Perspektive her auf einem riesenpott ... Besser aber gesagt in den Weinbergen steht der Fotograf


----------



## CC. (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich vergaß (wiedermal): die Hobbyfotografen-Fraktion mit den Riesenteleskop-Objektiven.
Beeindruckend .-)
Und weil ich gerade intensiv hinschaue, daß sieht nach HDR (oder einem Plug-In) aus. Wer belehrt mich eines Besseren?
Grüße,
CC.


----------



## kodak (15. Dezember 2012)

die Brennweite ist mit 13,5 mm gar nicht so üppig, mal sehen was der Fotograf denn nun zu unseren Vermutungen sagt, vielleicht ist ja das Objekt ganz woanders und gar keine Elbe in der Nähe :-( ... oder es ist der Ausschnitt eines Fotos? ...

Ich hoffe wir werden bald wissend ... übrigens hat Canon jetzt eine mit 50x Zoom im Angebot, an klaren Tagen kann man dann vom Spicak den Fernsehturm bildfüllend fotografieren, ohje wer soll dann noch den Standort betimmen können ...

Mal so als Lückenfüller ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (15. Dezember 2012)

Tja, wo bin ich...vielleicht ja auf dem Sonnendeck.

(Auflösung folgt gleich... vorab: Kodak hat (fast) recht, G_*ö*_hrischgut lasse ich gelten)


----------



## Th. (15. Dezember 2012)

So, jetzt:





Geknipst ohne irgendwelche Supertelesonstwas von der Schönen Aussicht oberhalb von Nieschütz/Diesbar-Seußlitz.
Via Gimp nur die lokale Aussichtsinfo reingepresst. 
Übrigens, @_kodak_, ringsrum sind zwar massenhaft Weinberge - dort aber nun gerade nicht.
Lässt sich übrigens ganz nett dort radeln. (Foto entstandt kurz vor der Radtour bei einem Familienausflug - da war eindeutig besseres Wetter).

Nebenbei habe ich noch gelesen, dass der Göhrischfelsen mit der nahen Goldkuppe/Heinrichsburg eines der größten zusammenhängenden prähistorischen Siedlungsgebiete in Mitteleuropa ist, gegeben durch eine Elbe-Furt. Finde ich immer interessant sowas...


----------



## CC. (16. Dezember 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> Geknipst ohne irgendwelche Supertelesonstwas von der Schönen Aussicht oberhalb von Nieschütz/Diesbar-Seußlitz.


Wie man sich mit der Entfernung verschätzen kann 


> Lässt sich übrigens ganz nett dort radeln.


Der gute, alte Tourenfred. Zum Schluß wurde nur noch gereimt, aber nicht berichtet. Fährt denn niemand mehr? Sind alle verschollen?



> Nebenbei habe ich noch gelesen, dass der Göhrischfelsen mit der nahen Goldkuppe/Heinrichsburg eines der größten zusammenhängenden prähistorischen Siedlungsgebiete in Mitteleuropa ist, gegeben durch eine Elbe-Furt. Finde ich immer interessant sowas...


Das Spaargebirge, etwas flußabwärts, gehört auch dazu.
 @kodak: laß zum Rätseln was Schönes gucken. Am besten ohne Schnee 


Grüße aus dem unfahrbaren Schneeschlammdreck,
CC.


----------



## FrankyFire (16. Dezember 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> Grüße aus dem unfahrbaren Schneeschlammdreck,
> CC.



Hab's gerade auch probiert...Bergab in niedrigen Höhenlagen mag es mal noch gehen, aber Bergauf und weiter oben...keine Chance.


----------



## kodak (17. Dezember 2012)

ach ich fand das Winterintermezzo ganz angenehm, naja der Aktionsradius etwas begrenzt aber doch sehr schön wieder die Wege ganz anders zu erleben ... nun ich gebe zu das ich auch gern Ski fahre, so kam mir einmal dies vor die Linse ... Wo könnte ich nur gewesen sein?


----------



## FrankyFire (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde sagen, dass man da im Nebel den Fernsehturm bei Geyer sieht. So weit richtig?


----------



## kodak (17. Dezember 2012)

Nein, den kenne ich nur vom GBM und da ist alles noch grün ;-) ... Im Nebel versteckt sich der Hinweis, das kann ich bestätigen ....


----------



## Th. (17. Dezember 2012)

Das sieht aus wie der Lugstein.
Und von der Blickrichtung Gebäude - Funkturm - Gr.Lugstein her, denke ich, dass du irgendwo unterhalb dieses Biwak-Achttausenders Wüste Höhe/Unbenannte Höhe stehst. I-Flügel, Gabelweg oder so. Also Richtung Südost blickend.


----------



## kodak (17. Dezember 2012)

Dem ist nichts entgegen zu setzen ... Gelöst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (17. Dezember 2012)

So langsam gehen mir die Bilder aus...
Damit es aber nicht zu leicht wird, möchte ich gern wissen, welche Kirche das ist,_*UND*_ was bei der Kirche so besonders ist...


----------



## kodak (17. Dezember 2012)

Der älteste Baum . Eine linde... Dresden kaditz der Ort... EmmausKirche der Name


----------



## Th. (17. Dezember 2012)

Na, klar - viel zu leicht. 
Dresden Kaditz Emmauskirche mit dem vermeintlich ältesten Baum (Linde) Dresdens - geschätzt 800 Jahre alt - ist richtig.


----------



## kodak (18. Dezember 2012)

sorry, doch die Kaditzer Kirche ist ja sozusagen vor der Haustür stehend und sehr markant ... nun wollen wir einmal ein wenig reisen und diesen Ausblick geniessen ...





Ich hoffe es ist für die locals nicht ebenso einfach wie die vorherigen Bilder ...


----------



## miriquidi-biker (18. Dezember 2012)

Würde mal sagen vom Stößerfelsen in das Tal der Natzschung fotografiert.


----------



## kodak (18. Dezember 2012)

Vollkommen richtig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miriquidi-biker (18. Dezember 2012)

Wo stehen diese zwei großen Eichen?


----------



## tbeu (18. Dezember 2012)

Mir fehlt die Farbe.


----------



## kodak (19. Dezember 2012)

... Friedhof ist denke ich richtig ... der Ort dazu würde ich Großröhsdorf sagen ...


----------



## miriquidi-biker (19. Dezember 2012)

Friedhof ist richtig aber Großröhrsdorf nicht. Es ist eher südwestlich von Dresden.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (22. Dezember 2012)

Löse jetzt mal auf damit es weiter geht: 
Die zwei großen Eichen stehen am Zugang zum Friedhof hinter der Georgenkirche Somsdorf.

Weiter wer noch Bilder hat.....


----------



## CC. (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich bemühe mich mal, auch wenn ich noch nie was erraten habe 





Wo steht dieser Stein? Und warum sind daran mal nicht die Radfahrer schuld?

Grüße,
CC.


----------



## CC. (30. Dezember 2012)

Sind alle Radfahren oder kaut ihr noch an der Gans?
Ein Tip: das sind Spuren von Wagenrädern, die über einen breiten Knüppelweg fuhren, ein alter Handelsweg von und nach Böhmen.


----------



## Wanderradler (31. Dezember 2012)

Also für meinen Teil mache ich es lieber so, dass ich radel, und wenn ich eine Gans sehe, einfach drüber rollen.


----------



## kodak (31. Dezember 2012)

naja er steht in der Sächsischen Schweiz  dem Sandstein nach zu urteilen, mit den Wagenrädern dachte ich mir schon allerdings welcher der vielen kann ich nicht sagen ... am Böhmischen Tor ist er mir jedenfalls nicht aufgefallen ...


----------



## Raumfahrer (31. Dezember 2012)

Es könnte beim Pudelstein sein..., zwischen Rauenstein und Großer Bärenstein.
Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (31. Dezember 2012)

Sächsische Schweiz ist erstmal nicht verkehrt  
Pudel- oder Dackelsteine sind nicht in der Nähe, eher Tore....
Jetzt aber!


----------



## kodak (31. Dezember 2012)

Boehmisches Tor prebischtor .... Fallen mir auf Anhieb  ein ...


----------



## CC. (31. Dezember 2012)

mit "Sächsische Schweiz" warst Du schon näher dran...


----------



## kodak (31. Dezember 2012)

na denn hätten wir noch den Torsteine im Schrammsteingebiet und das Schrammsteintor ... das würde ganz gut zu deiner Brücke weiter oben passen ...


----------



## CC. (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich löse mal auf, da ein ungelöstes Räsel mit ins Neue Jahr zu nehmen, bestimmt Unglück bringt: der Stein liegt am Elbleitenweg in der Nähe des Vorderen Torsteins in einer Kurve, wo es auf einem Knüppelweg durch eine imposante Senke mit alten Buchen geht. Mit einem beladenen Pferdegespann war das bestimmt eine tolle Sache. Der Elbleitenweg war Teil eines Handelsweges nach Böhmen, der über den Winterberg (!) ging. Finde leider den Text dazu nicht mehr. Ist wohl der einzige erhaltene und dazu noch königlich ausgebaute Knüppelweg, der noch in sehr gutem Zustand ist.
Die Radfahrer können an den Schrammen nicht schuld sein, da die Gespanne schon vor Jahrhunderten da drangerumpelt sind und der Weg heute in der Kernzone liegt 
Der Elbleitenweg ist auch der letzte Teil des Schlängelweges , womit hier noch einmal der Tourenfred erwähnt werden soll 

Kodak war ganz nahe dran und darf unter der Bedingung weitermachen, daß er kein Bild mit Tele oder Schnee einstellt 

Allen einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.
Grüße,
CC.


----------



## kodak (1. Januar 2013)

... kein Schnee, kein Tele ... sondern ein Stein, welcher liegt in der Nähe eines Berges dessen Name wir suchen 





Schade das zur Neujahrausfahrt nur die üblichen Verdächtigen kamen ... bei cielab.org lesen bildet auch


----------



## pfiffikus (2. Januar 2013)

als aussenstehender würde ich mal auf den liederweg (oder wie der sich nennt) am keulenberg tippen....


----------



## kodak (2. Januar 2013)

... ja es ist der Weg der Lieder am Keulenberg ... dort ist zur Zeit aber nicht wirklich fahren möglich, die Wälder sind sehr stark vom Schneebruch mitgenommen, es sieht schlimm aus und wird wohl auch noch eine Weile so sein, ein paar Hauptwege sind freigeschnitten und unterhalb einer bestimmten Höhe ist auch alles fein, doch dann kommt schnell das Chaos ...
also Pfiffikus ist dran ...


----------



## pfiffikus (3. Januar 2013)

na dann mal los:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hackepeter (3. Januar 2013)

das ist der Aufgelassene  Granitsteinbruch in der Nähe des Haselbachtales 
Ich weiß nicht genau... Die Prelle ?
Im Sommer könnte man da Klippen springen üben.
Grützii
ULF


----------



## pfiffikus (3. Januar 2013)

stimmt fast, aber die prelle ist´s nicht....

(die schaukel da ist übrigens mit ein wenig draht und bindfaden befestigt, am ende des seiles hängt ein durchbohrter fahrradlenker (thema sollbruchstelle...)....verrückte typen da...


----------



## Hackepeter (3. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte momentan eh kein Foto anbieten können,wollte aber auch nicht verbergen das ich von" zweifelhafter Ahnung" beseelt bin.

ULF


----------



## kodak (10. Januar 2013)

könnten wir uns nun auf einen aufgelassenen Granitsteinbruch einigen, der im vom Hackepeter Bereich liegt einigen ... dann könnte es hier weitergehen 

Danke !


----------



## CC. (10. Januar 2013)

Zeit is eh' schon lang um.


----------



## pfiffikus (10. Januar 2013)

ach, hier gehts auch um zeit? aha, na dann macht mal irgendwer weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (10. Januar 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> *Regeln
> 
> 1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein.
> 2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein.
> ...



Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere den ersten Beitrag.


----------



## CC. (10. Januar 2013)

pfiffikus schrieb:


> ach, hier gehts auch um zeit? aha, na dann macht mal irgendwer weiter



Aber Du darfst es gerne auflösen. Nicht daß hier noch jemand dumm stirbt 
Interessieren würde es mich schon...


----------



## pfiffikus (11. Januar 2013)

na wenn das so ist, 

das ist die "Große Aktie" am Mühlberg bei Häslich. 

da ist immer Bierstop wenn ich mal auf die Keule fahre....

weitermachen soll wer will.....


----------



## miriquidi-biker (13. Januar 2013)

Keiner ein Bild? Dann mach ich mal weiter: Wo steht dieses Holzhäuschen?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (16. Januar 2013)

Kein einziger Vorschlag???  alle noch im Winterschlaf  
naja dann löse ich mal auf:  
Gaststätte und Pension Bergstraße
N 50° 43.888'  E 13° 35.434'
vielleicht nicht die typische MTB Region
weiter wer noch Bilder hat......


----------



## kodak (16. Januar 2013)

da das Wetter am Sonntag ein Traum war nutzte ich es ein wenig ... 

sorry ist nur vom Handy, doch wo bin ich ... wer gut ist darf wählen zwischen dem Ort der solch imposante Kirche hat und meinem Ziel (welches sich im Rücken des Fotografen verbirgt) ...


----------



## CC. (16. Januar 2013)

Ich bin dafür, daß Du die Exif-Daten in den Fotos läßt. Da wird es leichter )


----------



## Th. (16. Januar 2013)

Der Glockenklang ist eindeutig aus Röhrsdorf. Ganz leise ist noch der Naustadter Kirchenruf zu vernehmen.
Ich würde allerdings - genau wie du - zur Neudeckmühle fahren.
(Wie ich dich kenne, bist du aber eher das Saubachtal runter)


----------



## kodak (16. Januar 2013)

alles richtig ... welch eine imposante Kirche erhebt sich da zwischen Regenbach- und Saubachtal mit der Neudeckmühle ... aus Zeitgründen habe ich die aber ausgelassen und bin direkt nach Constappel hinab geradelt, darf gestehen das ich sowohl Regenbach- als auch diesen Teil des Saubachtales bisher noch keinen Besuch abgestattet hatte, war also meine Premiere  ... 
@cc ... du siehst so schwer war es gar nicht, gern zeige ich dir auch diesen Teil gern einmal ...


----------



## Th. (16. Januar 2013)

Ja, letzter Sonntag war wirklich ein Traum. Leider konnte ich dem Familienbrunch nur eine Stunde entfliehen und so für mich mal wieder "Neuland" erschließen - vielleicht schon tausendmal gesehen, jetzt endlich mal dort gewesen:





(...für ein Rätsel eigentlich zu einfach, naja...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (17. Januar 2013)

schön ... ich glaube in der Nähe ganz viele Autos zu hören, eine Brücke sieht meine Vision in der Nähe, da passt aber nur eines immer darüber und wirklich weit kommt es auch nicht, für Freunde des motorisierten Geländesports gibt es ein Foampit, manchmal riecht es sehr streng oder es liegt verdammt viel Müll herum, ein feines, kleines Kerbtal ist gleich daneben und Baustoffe gewann man viele Jahrzehnte in der Umgebung ... ja viele haben sich bestimmt schon oft gewundert was dort wohl so am Rande steht, auffällig genug ist es ja, doch eben sind die meisten in diesem Augenblick schon mit den Gedanken an entfernten Zielen und im beginnenden Geschwindigkeitsrausch ... jetzt habe ich die Verbindung zum Medium verloren, gerade wollte es mir den Standort verraten, nun muss ich ebenso warten auf des Rätsels Lösung, kann nicht lösen  ...

Der Sensenmann


----------



## Th. (18. Januar 2013)

Bei dieser Location ist es kein Wunder, dass Kodak zu so früher Stunde schweißgebadet aufwacht und von Mediumismus und dem Sensenmann verfolgt wird.
Bei so vielen Zusatzinfos (die ich selbst nicht alle gwusst hätte) gibt es eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen.

Wahrscheinlich kennen das Objekt aber wirklich nicht viele, da ja hier alle ökologisch korrekt mit dem ÖPNV oder eben per Rad unterwegs sind - und da ist es wirklich nicht so offensichtlich...

Dieses kleine aber feine Kerbtal sollte man (zumindest als mehr oder weniger Ortsansässiger) aber schon mal gesehen haben.


----------



## kodak (18. Januar 2013)

... nun ja einen Tipp hätte ich noch  ... die Gewinnung der Baustoffe hinterließ an manchen Stellen hässliche Narben, die man in der Neuzeit durch eine andere Tat, ich hoffe nur das wirklich immer alles mit rechten Dingen da zugeht, verdecken möchte, Ausdruck dessen ist dann der schon angesprochene Müll, der auch schwarze, luftige Gesellen anzieht ... doch vielleicht gab es die schon zu früherer Zeit an diesem Ort sehr zahlreich, die Bezeichnung der gesuchten Location deutet jedenfalls sehr darauf hin ... ja leider führen nur Einbahnstrassen oder eben einen wieder auf den Boden bringende Wege an diesem Kleinod vorbei, wenn man denn überhaupt erst einmal weiss wo die Einstiege sind ... in der Hauptfahrradsaison sind vermeintliche Ausgänge meist verschlossen, im Herbst ganz besonders ...
 @Th. ... ich glaube wir sprechen von verschiedenen Kerbtälern  ... meines ist nur ganz kurz, dafür wildromatisch und ich glaube nicht wirklich das es bekannt ist, geschweige denn bekannt oder wirklich wahrnehmbar ist (dafür muss man schon sehr ortsansässig sein ;-) ) ... ich denke das andere Kerbtal ist, was jeder schon einmal gesehen und es auch befahren haben sollte ... früher wurde aus dem was man durch die Tore (siehe oben) schützen will auch in dem Tale verarbeitet, den Markenname gibt es noch immer, ist halt so wie bei Margonwasser, der Name bleibt aber der es ist nur noch eine Hülle und kein Hinweis mehr auf seine Herkunft ...


----------



## Th. (19. Januar 2013)

Vom gefragten Objekt hat man folgendes Panorama:


----------



## miriquidi-biker (19. Januar 2013)

Da ich mich in diesem Gebiet nicht auskenne war es recht schwer aber der letzte Tipp (Panoramabild) brachte die Erleuchtung......
http://www.prohlis-online.de/heimatverein/seiten/daten/herbstfest7_1998mausoleum.pdf


----------



## Raumfahrer (19. Januar 2013)

Dieses kleine, feine Kerbtal, welches @kodak meint, ist die Malte.
Gelegentlich fliesst dort sogar Wasser im unteren Teil des Tales. 
Ein Besuch lohnt sich auch dort...


----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2013)

... genau, genau ... seit dem Autobahnbau gab es dort richtig Probleme, deshalb hat die Stadtentwässerung nun so ein feines Staubecken da mit hingesetzt, vorher gab es immer lecker Lehmbrühe auf der B 172, denn dies war der Baustoff der dort lange abgabut wurde und auch zu Ziegeln gebrannt wurde ... die Apfelplantagen sind halt zur Erntezeit abgespert und die Kelterei Lockwitzgrund war legendär ... die Autobahnzufahrt überspannt die Brücke an der auch Frechs-MX World liegt mit dem Foampit ... der Hügel wird auch Krähenhügel genannt und der Sensenmann war der Hinweis auf das Mausoleum, ein Teil der alten Gruben wird durch die Amand Umwelttechnik gefüllt, doch auch sonst gibt es noch viele Hinweise auf den Abbau in der Umgebung ...
Soviel zum Thema  ... nun sind wir gespannt auf neue Fotos


----------



## miriquidi-biker (19. Januar 2013)

Hoffentlich wird's bald etwas wärmer damit der Foto-Nachschub nicht abreißt....
Wo befinde ich mich?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (20. Januar 2013)

Tipp: linkselbisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (20. Januar 2013)

Schloss Scharfenberg ? War da noch nie im Innenhof aber Schloss Batzdorf ist ja geschlossen ...


----------



## miriquidi-biker (20. Januar 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> Schloss Scharfenberg ? War da noch nie im Innenhof aber Schloss Batzdorf ist ja geschlossen ...



 richtig! war in Richtung Meißen unterwegs und da hab ich mich bisschen umgesehen weil ich es auch noch nicht kannte, man hat vom Schlossgarten einen schönen Blick auf das Elbtal. Man könnte da auch Übernachten soll wohl ein Hotel sein. 
Und weiter gehts Kodak....


----------



## kodak (20. Januar 2013)

... wo ich dort war stand geschlossene Veranstaltung dran, deswegen fehlte mir dieser Blickwinkel, ja das ist ein Hotel und Gaststätte, aber eher nicht für den Durchgangsreisenden gedacht ... ich weiss gar nicht was ihr gegen das Wetter habt, ich finde die Verhältnisse sehr angenehm, die Schneehöhe stimmt, die Temperaturen sind noch im grünen Bereich um 2-3 h die Natur zu geniessen, die Nokian Spikes haben ihre Berechtigung und die Schlittschuhläufer freuen sich auch über ein bisschen Abwechslung auf dem Eis  ... so hier ging es aber um Bilder, na dann wollen wir einmal sehen wer diese Nuß knacken kann  ...





Viel Spass und einen schönen Start in die Woche ... gern darf man auch sagen was man am Horizont so alles sehen kann, wem der Turm gehört und natürlich wo ich mich befinde ...


----------



## kodak (21. Januar 2013)

... eingeschneit oder warten alle auf einen Tipp


----------



## kodak (21. Januar 2013)

der Aktionsradius ist doch begrenzt zur Zeit ... die Aussicht von da immer wieder sehr schön, verstehe immer nicht das dort so wenig Menschen sind, dabei pulst es doch nur unweit davon sehr oder besser gesagt es gibt lecker Stop-and Go ... wer heute in diese Falle tappte kam nicht wirklich voran ... entstanden ist das Foto am Tag, die Sonne brach hervor ... nicht über mir, die Belichtung wollte also angepasst sein damit die Stimmung auch so rüberkommt ...


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. Januar 2013)

Also das ganz hinten am Horizont könnte der Sattelberg sein.
Dieser Kirchturm ist der von der Garnisionskirche an der Staufenbergallee in Dresden.
Du warst also in der Dresdner Heide, die aber recht groß ist...hmm...
auch wenn es dort eigentlich nicht allzuviele Fernblicke gibt...

Ich bin noch leicht am Grübeln, wo es genau sein könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (21. Januar 2013)

... das sind schon mal 2 Punkte die meiner Erinnerung entsprechen,  nun einmal ganz kurz meine Hinweise lesen oder maps anschauen ...


----------



## Th. (21. Januar 2013)

Seid ihr euch sicher?
Klar, Kodak wird schon wissen, was er fotografiert - ich hätte eher auf den Kirchturm der Martin-Luther-Kirche getippt; im Hintergrund auf den Luchberg, oder gar der Geising (wahrscheinlicher)...

Mal paar Links:
Garnisionskirche
Lutherkirche
(man beachte die seitlichen kleinen Turmzinnen des Rätselbildes)

Zum Panorama habe ich zwei schöne Bilder von der Dreikönigskirche aus gefunden:
Nach Osten
Nach Süden

Der Sattelberg ist im "Ostbild" ziemlich genau über den Doppeltürmen der Strehlener Kirche und hat m.E. eine andere Silhouette.
Der fragliche Berg ist weiter rechts - im "Südbild" über den Türmen der Polizei/Schießgasse.


----------



## kodak (22. Januar 2013)

jetzt komme ich ins schleudern ... zur Zeit ist leider kein Abgleich möglich, also bei der Kirche kann es wirklich die Martin Luther Kirche sein, beim Berg wird es ebenfalls schwierig ... mein Standpunkt ist nicht die Heide selbst sondern die rekultivierten Müllkippen an der Fabricestrasse, genauer gesagt stehe ich hier, war allerdings so mit der Kamera beschäftigt und dem Motiv ... http://binged.it/Vm2BBi ... also Raumfahrer oder Th. stellt ein Bild ein, ich werde das Rätsel dann hier einmal sauber auflösen, also die Perspektive noch einmal prüfen und dann alles aufklären ... sorry


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. Januar 2013)

Sicher war&bin ich mir nicht.

Die Bäume auf dem Bild haben mich irritiert; ich ging von einem Standort in der Heide aus; in der Nähe dieser Chip-Fabrik befindet sich ein kleiner Aussichtspunkt, kA allerdings, wie der heisst oder ob er überhaupt einen Namen hat...

Beim Blick auf die Karte zeigt sich allerdings, das die Blickrichtung Sattelberg so nicht stimmen kann.

Th. hat also Recht...


----------



## darkJST (22. Januar 2013)

Heißt einfach nur Aussichtspunkt und wächst jedes Jahr weiter zu, muss mal wieder hin und schauen ob man überhaupt noch was sieht.


----------



## Th. (23. Januar 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> ... also Raumfahrer oder Th. stellt ein Bild ein...


Raumfahrer mach du mal - ich muss erst mal wieder welche suchen/knipsen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. Januar 2013)




----------



## darkJST (23. Januar 2013)

Ich hab keinen Plan wo das ist, aber das Bild gefällt mir

Aber mach doch bitte die Datumsanzeige in der Kamera aus, sollte man das brauchen bekommt man das immernoch über die Bildeigenschaften raus. Verhunzt das ganze Bild


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. Januar 2013)

Danke!

Ich bin leider noch immer voll am Kämpfen mit dieser elektronischen Kamera...
Am Bike schrauben, ist einfacher...


----------



## dukestah (23. Januar 2013)

das bild ist echt schick, hab aber auch keine ahnung wo das ist. könnte man das bild auch in einer größeren version bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (23. Januar 2013)

Sollte im Handbuch stehen wie man die ausmacht. Würde mich auch über eine größere Version freuen.


----------



## Hackepeter (23. Januar 2013)

Konkret habe ich auch keine Ahnung.
Sieht so ein bischen nach Oberland aus.
Butterberg..aber Unverfänglich.
Da gibt es ja mehrere
ULF


----------



## Heeedi (23. Januar 2013)

Top Aufnahme 

würde mich echt mal interessieren wo das ist...


----------



## tanztee (23. Januar 2013)

Kahleberg?


----------



## Rockhopser (24. Januar 2013)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das vom Weißen Stein bei Jonsdorf aufgenommen wurde mit Blick in Richtung Westen.
Der Breiteberg versteckt sich rechts im Gegenlicht und neben dem Baumstamm sind schwach ein paar Häuser von Jonsdorf zu erkennen...


----------



## Raumfahrer (24. Januar 2013)

@Rockhopser: Absolut richtig!
Es ist tatsächlich auf dem Weißen Stein, im Zittauer Gebirge...
Etwa anderthalb Stunden vorher hatte es dort übrigens richtig heftig geregnet. Blitz&Donner samt Wolkenbruch!


----------



## Rockhopser (24. Januar 2013)

Dann gehts auch schon weiter mit dem nächsten Rätselbild.
Wer kennt diese kleine Staumauer?


----------



## Rockhopser (25. Januar 2013)

Da sich hier schlagartig alles in Schweigen hüllt, vermut ich mal ein Tipp wäre angebracht: wir befinden uns nicht besonders weit vom letzten Rätselstandort entfernt.


----------



## firlie (25. Januar 2013)

liegt`s bei unseren tschechischen Nachbarn, in der Nähe von Jedlova und Lausche?
Wenn ja, dann Erwähnung in einem nächsten Tourenbericht von mir (ansonsten Fehlanzeige, Bericht aber demnächst trotzdem).
Rätseln dürfen die anderen.
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (25. Januar 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> liegt`s bei unseren tschechischen Nachbarn, in der Nähe von Jedlova und Lausche?



Goldrichtig!


----------



## tanztee (25. Januar 2013)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Goldrichtig!



Hier etwa?

Nachdem ich kürzlich so dermassen daneben gelegen hatte


----------



## Rockhopser (25. Januar 2013)

Zwar geraten, aber richtig!

Es handelt sich um den kleinen Staudamm NadÄje im Hammerbachtal, nur einen Steinwurf von der Grenze entfernt.

Von der Lausche kommend gibt es eine schÃ¶ne Variante durch Horni Svetla und dann hinab ins Tal.
Unterhalb der Staumauer gibt es dann noch einen schÃ¶nen Trail am Bach entlang bis nach Hamr.

Du darfst tanztee...


----------



## tanztee (25. Januar 2013)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Zwar geraten, aber richtig!



Was? Das war fundierte Ortskenntnis, gepaart mit fotografischem Gedächtnis 

So, jetzt wolln wir wieder mal nach Sachsen schweifen ...





Das Foto weckt Erinnerungen ... da hatte ich den Identiti Rahmen von AKA noch nicht, aber schon viele Teile, die jetzt da dran sind ... das nur am Rande.


----------



## plexi (25. Januar 2013)

Das sollte der Aussichtspunkt "Stille Liebe" im Weißeritztal sein...


----------



## tanztee (26. Januar 2013)

Ganz heiß!
Aber knapp daneben ist auch vorbei!

Aussichtspunkt ist schon mal richtig, Stille Liebe ist ganz dicht daneben, aber auf dem verpixelten grünen Schild steht was anderes ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plexi (26. Januar 2013)

Da steht bestimmt "Waldblick" drauf.


----------



## tanztee (26. Januar 2013)

plexi schrieb:


> Da steht bestimmt "Waldblick" drauf.






Am besten ist dann unweit die Stelle, wo man sich am verwitterten Seil hinabhangelt ... samt Rad ... 

Du darfst!

Ride on!

tanztee


----------



## plexi (26. Januar 2013)

tanztee schrieb:


> Am besten ist dann unweit die Stelle, wo man sich am verwitterten Seil hinabhangelt ... samt Rad ...



Es soll Leute gebe, die sich tatsächlich fahrenderweise daran versuchen, hab ich gehört....

Das nächste Rätselbild hat sich auf der heutigen Tour mit dem Motto "Kalt und sonnig" gefunden. 


*Rätselbild: *Wo steht dieses Gebilde?


----------



## kodak (27. Januar 2013)

hier einmal die Hangelstufe in Nähe des Waldblickes/Stille Liebe in action betrachtet

http://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/4574721003/in/photostream/

da ist das ja recht locker dagegen zu sehen ( auch wenn für mich nicht wirklich fahrbar)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/4574720711/in/photostream/[URL="http[/URL][/URL]

Zu dem Kalt & Sonnig kann ich nur sagen das man es dort auf keinen Fall vermutet, wir nur durch Zufall es sahen, da ich meinte mal wieder einen neuen Weg probieren zu müssen, was leider nicht so richtig erfolgreich war aber das ist eine andere Geschichte  ... also los die Herren, der Schnee schmilzt schon ein wenig ...


----------



## darkJST (27. Januar 2013)

Das Ding und dann auch noch Ungefedert

Zu der Dame weiß ich nichts zu sagen.


----------



## tanztee (27. Januar 2013)

Die Dame ... irgendwo in Zöllmen vielleicht? Als würdiges Denkmal einer LPG (T)?


----------



## plexi (27. Januar 2013)

tanztee schrieb:


> Die Dame ... irgendwo in Zöllmen vielleicht? Als würdiges Denkmal einer LPG (T)?



Zöllmen ist korrekt, Du darfst also!

Es fand sich vor Ort kein erklärendes Schild, Wikipedia sagt, dass es für die Milchviehanlage geschaffen wurde und passenderweise eine Bäuerin mit Kühen darstellen soll.


----------



## tanztee (27. Januar 2013)

Ich kann mich dunkel an einen Geocache erinnern, der aber mittlerweile verschwunden ist. Da musste man irgendwas an dem Brunnen zählen, um die finalen Koordinaten herauszufinden. Egel, hier kommt ... Knut? Bruno? Nennen wir ihn einfach mal Keili.

Wo wartet Keili auf die ahnungslosen Radfahrer?





P.S. Demnächst muss ich mich mit Raten zurückhalten. Da ich meine Bilder immer zu Tourenberichten verwurste, geht mir jetzt der Rätselbildvorrat aus.

Ride on!

tanztee


----------



## Anna.Log (27. Januar 2013)

Die Sau sieht aus als wäre sie von Andreas dem Sauensäger, müsste dann also bei Mulda/Dorfchemnitz sein?


----------



## tanztee (28. Januar 2013)

Noch nie gehört, noch nie gesehen 

Der Keiler wohnt in meiner Homezone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anna.Log (28. Januar 2013)

Mh, dann hat ihn wohl jemand kopiert.
http://www.sauensaeger.de/sauen.php


----------



## CC. (28. Januar 2013)

Kayleigh, bist es Du'e?

<summ>Kayleigh could we get it together again....


----------



## tanztee (28. Januar 2013)

@CC. Ferkel!

... noch ein paar Hinweise:

Früher war die "Wegbreite" des einen der dort kreuzenden Wege 750 mm. Fromme Pilger wandeln heute auch entlang und die Zielgruppe der Bildungsreisenanbieter ergeht sich auf einem Bergbaupfad.
Im nahegelegenen Ort hat sich ein Herr Bähr für die berühmteste Dresdner Kirche warmgemacht.

Oink?


----------



## kodak (28. Januar 2013)

Schmiedeberg Herr Baehr ... Kleinbahn nach Kippsdorf ... Sächsischer jacobsweg... Aber die Skulptur habe ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## tanztee (28. Januar 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> Schmiedeberg Herr Baehr ... Kleinbahn nach Kippsdorf ... Sächsischer jacobsweg... Aber die Skulptur habe ich noch nie gesehen




Schmiedeberg meine ich nicht. Kleinbahn nach Kipsdorf - die fährt ja noch! Ich meine eine nicht mehr fahrende Kleinbahn, wo jetzt die Radler schnaufen.
Jacobsweg ist schon mal gut.


Unweit hatten uns mitsamt den österr. Verbündeten die Preußen leider doch noch besiegt. 
Ein kleiner Korse errang seinen letzten Sieg in der Nähe.


----------



## Hackepeter (28. Januar 2013)

Wilsdruffer Schmalspurbahnhttp://http://www.wilsdruffer-schmalspurnetz.de/netz
Irgendwo bei Kesselsdorf aber wo genau
wiedermal keine Ahnung
grützii
ULF


----------



## Raumfahrer (28. Januar 2013)

Bei der Schlacht von Kesselsdorf haben zwar die Sachsen (auch mal wieder!!!) von den Preußen die Hucke voll bekommen, aber Napoleon war da nicht mit dabei; das war etwas später. Es könnte irgendwo in der Lausitz sein...dort gab es auch einige Schmalspurbahnen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C3%A4chsische_Schmalspurbahnen


----------



## Raumfahrer (28. Januar 2013)

Obwohl, nach ein wenig goooglen könnte es auch bei Hohnstein sein.
Dort war George Bähr, dort gab es mal eine Schmalspurbahn und dort gibt es sogar immer noch eine Napoleon-Schanze.
Allerdings mit dem Jakobsweg....hmmm....


----------



## tanztee (29. Januar 2013)

Hackepeter schrieb:


> Wilsdruffer Schmalspurbahnhttp://http://www.wilsdruffer-schmalspurnetz.de/netz
> Irgendwo bei Kesselsdorf aber wo genau
> wiedermal keine Ahnung
> grützii
> ULF




am nächsten dransten 

Nicht nachlassen!

Eure heimatkundlichen Klimmzüge amüsieren ...  

Ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (29. Januar 2013)

Das Stück Radweg Kesselsdorf - Freital bin ich noch nicht gefahren, deshalb kann ich es nur vermuten:
Das Schwein würde ich bei google maps hier suchen. Auf dem dort hinterlegten Foto könnte man die gegenüberliegende Waldkante ahnen. Der Zaun ist kurz vor tanztees Bild abgebaut worden - deshalb diese markante Linie am Waldrand.
Aber wie gesagt - reine Spekulation...

Der olle Franzosenkaiser war übrigens auch in/um Dresden aktiv. Auf der Räcknitzhöhe hat er wohl mal (wieder) die Sachsen + Partner verprügelt und das Hotel "De bücke dich" in Podemus soll er ja auch schon beehrt haben...

...und die Kesselsdorfer Kirche ist auch vom Bähr.


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Januar 2013)

@Raumfahrer

Keine Ahnung wo es ist, aber tolles Bild


----------



## kodak (29. Januar 2013)

.. na dann hätten wir noch Grumbach und Klipphausen im Angebot ... gebe zu das ich jetzt einmal Jacobsweg & Schmalspurbahn gematch habe ... jetzt werfe ich noch den Bergbaupfad in den Mixer und es bleibt

GRUMBACH 

übrig ...


----------



## tanztee (29. Januar 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> Das Stück Radweg Kesselsdorf - Freital bin ich noch nicht gefahren, deshalb kann ich es nur vermuten:
> Das Schwein würde ich bei google maps hier suchen. Auf dem dort hinterlegten Foto könnte man die gegenüberliegende Waldkante ahnen. Der Zaun ist kurz vor tanztees Bild abgebaut worden - deshalb diese markante Linie am Waldrand.
> Aber wie gesagt - reine Spekulation...
> 
> ...



Treffer! 
Genau dort ist die Sau los.

Th. ist dran.

Ride on!

tanztee


----------



## Th. (29. Januar 2013)

Da im Nachbar-Tourenthread in letzter Zeit gehäuft "Bier" in Form von Wort und Grafik auftritt, schlage ich mal eine Location diesbezüglich vor:





(Möglicherweise ist die Optik momentan anders - das Foto ist schon 1,5 Jahre alt)

Wer weiß wo das ist? 
(Wie immer für die Locals wahrscheinlich kein wirkliches Rätsel)


----------



## Wanderradler (30. Januar 2013)

Mmh...da bisher keiner Geantwortet hat, ist es irgendwo in einer 3-Seelen-Dorf-klitsche oder?

Ist schwierig, kenne es zwar nicht, aber vielleicht noch ein Tipp oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (30. Januar 2013)

mit Google is´es einfach...

in kreischa am fuße des wilisch

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Hackepeter (30. Januar 2013)

Mir steht das Grinsen im Gesicht.
Martn.
Wer sonst,löst über Umwege auf.


----------



## Th. (30. Januar 2013)

Schnegge schrieb:


> mit Google is´es einfach...
> 
> in kreischa am fuße des wilisch
> 
> ...




Da kann ich mir ja irgendwelche Tipps sparen ...
...Schnegge ist dran.


----------



## Schnegge (31. Januar 2013)

Is' stand zwar nicht mehr ganz in Sachsen, aber dafür konnte man 'ne Menge Sachsen sehen  Also wo stand ich hier? 





Gruss
Jörg


----------



## kodak (31. Januar 2013)

nett gemacht, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind es 360 Grad Blickwinkel ... oder sogar ein wenig mehr ... wenn man rechts anfängt könnte ich fast meinen das vor der Mitte der flache Berg der Deciner Schneeberg ist, der Turm steht aber links, also sollte es rechtselbig aufgenommen sein ... mehr kann ich nicht beitragen und ob es stimmt?


----------



## tanztee (31. Januar 2013)

Ist es der hier?

Klic

Tipp für das nächste Panorama: Hugin
da werden die Helligkeitsunterschiede besser ausgeglichen, das Stitchen geht in der Regel auch vollautomatisch


Ride on!

tanztee


----------



## kodak (31. Januar 2013)

ich denke wir können Tanztee das nächste Foto senden lassen ... es sollte mich wundern wenn es nicht der Lösung entsprechen würde 

Hier einmal ein anderes Panoramabild vom Kleis aus ...

http://www.panorama-photo.net/panorama.php?pid=7133


----------



## Schnegge (31. Januar 2013)

tanztee hat natürlich recht... und ist dran.

zur Bildqualität: Hab das Ding ganz flott zusammengestrickt um irgendwas zum hochladen zu haben... ich werde die andere Software dann mal testen. Danke für den Tip 

gruss
jörg


----------



## tanztee (31. Januar 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> Hier einmal ein anderes Panoramabild vom Kleis aus ...
> 
> http://www.panorama-photo.net/panorama.php?pid=7133



Lechz, Schlabber ... das ist ja ein Ausblick

Am coolsten ist auch die Bergnamen-Abspieltour, Erinnerungen werden wach ... auf dem Kleis war ich einmal zu Fuß in den 80er Jahren (also so kurz nach den Napoleonischen Befreiungskriegen) ... 

Ich habe eigentlich nur den Rosenberg, dahinter den Zschirnstein und den Hochwald erkannt und dann auf OSM "trianguliert"  und bissel geraten 

@Schnegge: Hugin ist einfach zu bedienen, keine Angst!

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: 

*Wer hat Bock? Ich gebe ab!*

Ride on!

tanztee


----------



## kodak (1. Februar 2013)

na dann mal ganz nach dem Motto der frühe Vogel .... hier konnte er keiner mehr finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (1. Februar 2013)

Könnte das rechts der Moritzburger Kirchturm sein? 
Mit viel Phantasie glaube ich auch vor dem zweiten Busch rechts des Hochstandes dieses große Holzpferd zu erkennen, welches (grob gesagt) Richtung Dippser Teich steht.


----------



## kodak (1. Februar 2013)

dachte es wäre schwerer  ... ja der Kirchturm ist wohl das einzig wirklich sichtbare, das Holzpferd bekommt man an diesem Punkt beim besten Willen nicht zu Gesicht ... es ist direkt an dem Weg hinterm Dippelsdorfer Teich aufgenommen, der zugefrorene "Teich" ist natürlich nur ein temporärer, da die Wiesen eben einfach nichts mehr aufnehmen können ... also Th. weiter geht es, bin schwer beeindruckt das man mit diesem kleinen Schnipselchen Kirchturm so viel sieht


----------



## CC. (1. Februar 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> Hier einmal ein anderes Panoramabild vom Kleis aus ...
> 
> http://www.panorama-photo.net/panorama.php?pid=7133


WOW!
Danke für den Link.

CC., der sich gar nicht sattsehen kann...


----------



## Th. (1. Februar 2013)

Mal ins Archiv gegriffen:





Kein Geheimtipp - sollte deshalb recht leicht sein.


----------



## Rockhopser (1. Februar 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> Hier einmal ein anderes Panoramabild vom Kleis aus ...
> 
> http://www.panorama-photo.net/panorama.php?pid=7133



Einer der schönsten, wenn nicht sogar DER schönste Aussichtsberg des Gebirges... bei klarer Sicht blickt man beginnend mit Milleschauer & Osterzgebirge im Westen bis ins Riesengebirge im Osten auf alles was Rang & Namen hat!

Und dann die Abfahrt runter nach Svor - ein Traum!

Wer zumindest einen Teil der Berge beim Namen nennen möchte, für den ist das hier sicher noch interressant:
http://www.luzicke-hory.cz/gale/pano/pan_02.jpg

Zurück zum Thema:
Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dort schonmal langgekommen zu sein. Hab aber die nächsten Tage nicht wirklich Zeit hier vorbeizuschauen, deswegen soll das mal jemand anderes lösen.


----------



## Orwell (3. Februar 2013)

Grabentour zwischen Reinsberg und Krummenhennersdorf?


----------



## Th. (3. Februar 2013)

Orwell schrieb:


> Grabentour zwischen Reinsberg und Krummenhennersdorf?



Richtig, Orwell ist dran.


----------



## Orwell (3. Februar 2013)

Wunderbar. ^^ Wo ist dieses Türmchen zu finden?


----------



## wildbiker (3. Februar 2013)

Rapunzelturm Höfgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (4. Februar 2013)

Genau! Oder auch Bismarckturm genannt im Jutta-Park. Du darfst!


----------



## wildbiker (4. Februar 2013)

Nicht allzu schwer...

Wo steht der Bau?


----------



## Hackepeter (4. Februar 2013)

Das ist dort,wo die Hochzeitspaare auf der Leipziger AGRA die dicken Bisam-familien über Wasser gehalten haben
Grützii
ULF


----------



## wildbiker (5. Februar 2013)

war ja echt nicht schwer ....aber stimmt 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hackepeter (5. Februar 2013)

Dafür zum Ausgleich auch mal was Leichtes.


----------



## darkJST (6. Februar 2013)

Seifersdorfer Tal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hackepeter (6. Februar 2013)

Ja,na klar.
Die Hermannseiche, oberhalb der Marienmühle.


----------



## darkJST (7. Februar 2013)

Auch etwas einfaches, ich hätte gern den Ort da in der Nähe (nicht die Stadt)


----------



## kodak (7. Februar 2013)

ich würde mal den Berzdorfer See in den Raum werfen ... als Ort würde ich Hagenwerder nehmen  ... hinten rechts die Landeskrone mit Weinhübel als Ort statt Stadt Görlitz daneben ...


----------



## darkJST (7. Februar 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich ne Ecke in Sachsen wo du dich nicht auskennst? Alles richtig, bist dran.


----------



## mw.dd (7. Februar 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ne Ecke in Sachsen wo du dich nicht auskennst? ...



Der Mann fährt schnell und weit, da kommt man zwangsläufig überall mal vorbei


----------



## darkJST (7. Februar 2013)

Da ist was dran


----------



## kodak (7. Februar 2013)

naja, ich darf gestehen das ich das logisch gelöst habe ... ich weiss wo der der Herr Dark so sein Unwesen treibt, wenn er nicht in Dresden ist, das es ein See ist habe ich gesehen, dann der Hinweis mit der Stadt und dem Ort ... naja die Landeskrone mal als markanten Punkt auch erkannt (war in Löbau 3 Jahre bei der Armee, da war Görlitz Ausgangsgebiet) ... da darf ich sogar gestehen den See nie wirklich live gesehen zu haben bis jetzt  ... Bild kommt morgen, habe einen furchbaren Virus mir eingefangen, seit Di geht nichts mehr :-( ... achso, die Dinger aus dem Leipziger Raum sind auch alles völlige Unbekannte ... Höfgen kannte ich bisher nur von der Talsperre Kriebstein, doch natürlich ohne Turm dort


----------



## kodak (8. Februar 2013)

... es war einmal ... vielleicht kommt es ja auch wieder, es wäre eine zusätzliche Bereicherung, obwohl viel mehr auch nicht wirklich schön ist ...


----------



## Th. (8. Februar 2013)

Das könnte der Blick aus dem Radebeuler Bismarckturm sein...

und mit 


			
				kodak schrieb:
			
		

> ...es war einmal...


spielst du auf die temporäre Leiter nach oben vor 5 Jahren an?


----------



## kodak (8. Februar 2013)

Es ist der Blick  und ja ich würde gerne wieder eine Treppe haben ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (8. Februar 2013)

Und weiter geht's:


----------



## Th. (10. Februar 2013)

28 Bildaufrufe - und keiner einen Vorschlag?
Ich hatte vermutet, mit der Karte in der Hütte wäre es zu leicht...
Mal sehen, was mir bis heute abend noch als Tipp einfällt.


----------



## Orwell (10. Februar 2013)

Also von der Karte in der Hütte kann man schließen, dass du irgendwo an der Talsperre Malter bist. Aber da war ich noch nie, darum kann ich nicht sagen wo genau, aber vielleicht hilft der Tipp anderen. ^^


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte was Neues für euch. Darf ich posten, auch wenn das vorherige noch nicht erraten wurde?


----------



## Raumfahrer (10. Februar 2013)

Nein.


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Februar 2013)

Langweilig!


----------



## Th. (10. Februar 2013)

Das die Höhe, auf der gleichnamige Hütte steht, vor gut 100 Jahren nach einem sächsischen Forstmeister benannt wurde, wird wohl den wenigsten helfen. 
Deshalb konkreter: Wir befinden uns am westlichsten Ende des sächsischen Sandsteinreviers. Es gibt in unmittelbarer Umgebung sogar einen Miniklettergipfel.


----------



## Orwell (10. Februar 2013)

Boah openstreetmap sei dank. Erashütte auf der Erashöhe ist es. Südwestlich von Seifersdorf. Das war ne schwere Geburt und dabei wird hier sonst jeder Ort an der Farbe des Grases erraten. Ich geb dann gleich ab an die Ungeduldigen die noch ein Bild haben.

*EDIT* Gibt es dort lohnenswerte Trails?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (10. Februar 2013)

Erashütte auf der gleichnamigen Höhe, würde ich jetzt einfach mal in die Runde werfen...... sch..... da war ich wohl zu langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (10. Februar 2013)

Du kannst wenn du noch ein Bild hast! Ich habs auch nur detektivisch gesucht weil ich dachte es bekommt sonst keiner hin.


----------



## Th. (10. Februar 2013)

Fleißig, fleißig der Orwell. Und natürlich richtig.
Also wer will kann weitermachen, da Orwell freigegeben hat.
 @_Orwell_s Trailfrage: Ich bin dort zweimal vorbeigekommen - kenne mich also nicht detailiert aus. Der "Schulweg" nach Paulshain runter ist ganz nett, das andere mal bin ich nördlich Richtung Dresden - war auch ok, deshalb hinfahren würde ich aber nicht. 
Aussicht auf der Erashöhe ist/war zugewachsen (Stand 2011).


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2013)

@Orwell

Danke für die Freigabe 

Ich mache mal weiter, ist auch recht einfach zu lösen, wollte nur mal etwas beitragen.

Also wo bin ich?


----------



## Hackepeter (11. Februar 2013)

Ohne groß zu überlegen und nach... der Farbe der Blätter...
Wünschendorf.
Vielleicht.Sozusagen interpoliert.


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Februar 2013)

Nein Wünschendorf ist nicht richtig


----------



## FrankyFire (12. Februar 2013)

Na das ist doch eindeutig der Strive Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Februar 2013)

Nee, leider auch nicht.


----------



## Th. (12. Februar 2013)

Beim Flusskilometer 169,4 (stromaufwärts) wird das Nosswitzer Wehr angegeben. Somit müsste dein Platz rund 1km stromab sein. Dort könnte die sächsisch-thüringsche Grenze liegen. Zwischen Nosswitz und Sachswitz, nördlich von Elsterberg.


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Februar 2013)

Naja, ich lass es mal durchgehen. Ist hinter einem Reiterhof, zwischen Greiz und Neumühle


----------



## Th. (12. Februar 2013)

Achso, kann ja keiner kennen - liegt in Thüringen 

Ich habe eh' gerade kein Bild zur Hand, wer will und kann darf weitermachen.


----------



## Wanderradler (12. Februar 2013)

Na, da mische ich doch gleich mal die Runde hier auf. 

Also, wo bin ich und *WAS* ist das besondere an diesem Ort?

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich mit Adobe Photoshop Elements 8 den verräterischen Bereich des Rätsels "Bunt" bzw. die Stelle unkenntlich machen kann, deshalb habe ich die Lösung "ausgeschnitten".


----------



## mw.dd (12. Februar 2013)

Du hättest das ganze Bild weiß machen können; ein markanter Punkt ist da nicht abgebildet


----------



## Kasebi (12. Februar 2013)

Hackepeter schrieb:


> Ohne groß zu überlegen und nach... der Farbe der Blätter...
> Wünschendorf.
> Vielleicht.Sozusagen interpoliert.



Wünschendorf in Sachsen? Mit Bezug auf Weiße Elster und Saale? Oder meintest du doch Wünschendorf bei Gera?



Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Naja, ich lass es mal durchgehen. Ist hinter einem Reiterhof, zwischen Greiz und Neumühle



Damit bist du aber im verkehrten Forum Da hättest du mit dem Bild  ins Thüringer Bilderrätsel gehört.

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Februar 2013)

Ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen. Sorry


----------



## Hackepeter (13. Februar 2013)

@Kasebi:
ja ,das bei Gera . An dem Schild sind Wir auf dem Tandem im vorigen jahr vorbei.Konnte mich erinnern.Elsterberg hatte ich auch noch im Hinterkopf.
Aber man sieht ja so viel im Jahreslauf

Der Scherenschnitt sieht aus wie ein Hundekopf


----------



## kodak (14. Februar 2013)

... vielleicht könnte der Herr Wanderradler sein Foto einmal aulösen, vielleicht wird es dann verständlich was er uns damit sagen wollte  ...

Also das noch keiner genau dieses Umleitungsschild für Radfahrer gesehen hat wundert mich schon, denn es ist wohl der einzige markante Punkt auf dem Bild den ich ausmachen kann oder wie mw.dd es so schön sagte auch alles weiss sein könnte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hackepeter (14. Februar 2013)

Kasebi kann wohl die Lösung am besten herleiten
der Droyßiger Bär


----------



## Wanderradler (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ja, zugegeben, sehr blöde dargestelt  das Foto, würde gerne das Rätsel aber noch ein bissl offen halten, als Gegenzug ein paar Tipps von mir:

Der Weg geradeaus führt zu einer Bademöglichkeit und dort, wo ich stand, ist gleich direkt eine Ortschaft.

Alles aber "direkt" im Chemnitzer Bereich, also kein tiefes Erzgebirge o.ä.


Und was befindet sich direkt auf dem Weg eingezeichnet, also die Besonderheit, die ich Weiß übermalt habe?

Lasst euch von der grünen Überzeichnung nicht irritieren, es geht nur darum, was ich weiß übermalt habe (auf dem Weg), dass grüne spielt keine Rolle.


Und der Weg links führt ebenfalls direkt nach Chemnitz, also keine Umwege o.ä.


So, ich hoffe, jetzt ist es einfacher, die Sache zu lösen.


----------



## FrankyFire (16. Februar 2013)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Alles aber "direkt" im Chemnitzer Bereich



Ich wusste doch, dass mir dieser Weg bekannt vorkommt.

Ich komme leider immer noch nicht darauf, wo genau das sein soll. Irgendwie muss ich immerzu an die Eselsbrücke am Stausee Oberrabenstein denken, aber die Straße dort sieht ganz anders aus.

Das ist doch dort irgendwo, oder?


----------



## Wanderradler (16. Februar 2013)

*ZitatFrankyFire*

die Eselsbrücke am Stausee Oberrabenstein denken, aber die Straße dort sieht ganz anders aus.

Das ist doch dort irgendwo, oder? 


*Zitatende*


Nein, dort nicht. Also, der nächste Versuch


----------



## FrankyFire (16. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube, so finde ich es nicht heraus. Ich bräuchte wohl einen größeren Bildausschnitt (Besonders vom Horizont würde ich gern mehr sehen).
Ich bin mir aber total sicher, dass ich dort schon einmal war.


----------



## kodak (16. Februar 2013)

... wollen wir mal zu den Regeln zurück , besonders Punkt 2 und Punkt 4

Regeln

1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein.
2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein.
3. Wer zuerst errät, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde darf als nächster posten.
4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran.

Punkt 2 wurde ja schon irgendwie mehrfach angesprochen und Punkt 4 ist auch erfüllt


----------



## Wanderradler (18. Februar 2013)

So Leute,

ich denke, ich löse mal auf:


Ich bin in Niederwiesa, der Weg lautet "zum Naturbad Niederwiesa", also praktisch entlang der B173 Richtung Chemnitz. Direkt nach Chemnitz geht es am linken Weg entlang.


Das besondere am Weg selber: Der weiße Strich zeigt den 13. Längengrad an.


Also kann der nächste weiter machen.


----------



## hebolaco (18. Februar 2013)

Na dann mach ich mal .






Gruß


----------



## FrankyFire (18. Februar 2013)

hebolaco schrieb:


> Na dann mach ich mal .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Bild...schade nur, dass es sich nicht öffnen lässt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (18. Februar 2013)

cool ... auf dem mobile sehe ich das Bild sowohl im thread also auch in der Antwort von FrankyFire zu sehen, ein Steinkreuz mit einer Einmeisselung die darauf hindeutet das es 1. oder 2. Weltkrieg Stele ist  ... stationär ist nichts zu sehen :-(


----------



## hebolaco (18. Februar 2013)

Das Steinkreutz befindet sich in der Nähe vom Zittauer Gebirge. 
Dahinter befindet sich eine Schule.  (Wo ich auch einige Jahre war ;-) )

Da noch mal ein Bild unterhalb vom Kreutz.


----------



## darkJST (18. Februar 2013)

*hüstel* kleiner gabs das Bild nicht?


----------



## hebolaco (18. Februar 2013)

das dürfte doch kein Problem für Dich sein, als Görlitzer! Es liegt zwischen Görlitz und Zittau.
Wegen den Bilder, nicht jeder ist so Fit wie Du >>> darkJST<<<  am PC !!! Bei mir gabs noch nen Rechenschieber ;-)

Gruß


----------



## hebolaco (18. Februar 2013)

Übung macht den Meister !!!






Besser ?


----------



## FrankyFire (18. Februar 2013)

Wesentlich. Aber das erste Bild konnte ich immer noch nicht sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (18. Februar 2013)

hebolaco schrieb:


> Übung macht den Meister !!!
> 
> http://img.geocaching.com/cache/large/c8a41e3e-851e-47b0-9f13-715dd18aad95.jpg
> 
> Besser ?



Wesentlich besserSollte kein persöhnlicher Angriff sein, nur konstruktive Kritik Allerdings sehe ich das Kreuz auch nicht.

Ich glaube die Bank wäre mir in Erinnerung geblieben, muss ich mir mal anschauen wenn die Lösung da ist

Zum hochladen von Bildern macht sich das Fotoportal von mtb-news.de sehr gut, auch gibt es eine Anleitung dafür.

Das einzige was zu fehlen scheint ist wie man die Bilder anschließend einbettet. Falls du das nutzen möchtest erklären wir das aber gern.


----------



## kodak (18. Februar 2013)

Wie schon geschrieben auf dem smartphone sieht man alle Bilder ... Nur auf dem PC eben das Hauptziel nicht ...


----------



## hebolaco (18. Februar 2013)

Ich mache es kurz,  Kriegerdenkmal auf der Redoute in Hirschfelde. Auch Nordpol genannt, da habe ich als Bub gewohnt.

Gruß


----------



## FrankyFire (21. Februar 2013)

Und wer ist jetzt dran?


----------



## darkJST (21. Februar 2013)

Der, der den schnellsten Finger hat?


----------



## Wanderradler (22. Februar 2013)

*Zitat=**darkJST* Der, der den schnellsten Finger hat? *Zitat=Ende*



PENG! 



Also auf ein neues und ich gebe mir Mühe, dass es ein leichteres Rätsel wird. 


Also, wo bin ich?


----------



## tbeu (22. Februar 2013)

Der linke ist Richard Hartmann, wird also vermutlich in Chemnitz sein. Auf dem Kaßberg vielleicht?


----------



## Wanderradler (23. Februar 2013)

Genau, ist beim Kassberg, Chemnitz.

tbeu, du bist der nächste.


----------



## CC. (23. Februar 2013)

Rechts den Dschiny aus dem Ölkännchen hätte ich auch noch gewußt. Hätte es aber mehr Richtung Orient vermutet


----------



## tbeu (23. Februar 2013)

Gibt nur was einfaches winterliches von mir.
http://up.picr.de/13562768tb.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jake (24. Februar 2013)

das müsste auf dem kahleberg in richtung altenberg geschossen worden sein


----------



## tbeu (24. Februar 2013)

Das war wohl zu einfach. Ist natürlich korrekt. Du bist dran!


----------



## jake (24. Februar 2013)

na dann will ich mal 


http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/9u/ri/9uriuuz6igok/large_CIMG1001.JPG?0


----------



## FrankyFire (24. Februar 2013)

Greifensteine?


----------



## jake (24. Februar 2013)

nein, greifensteine sinds nicht

aber ich hab grad bemerkt das die gesuchte felsformation im östlich angrenzenden landschaftszug liegt :-( hoffe ihr verzeiht und bekommt es trotzdem raus


----------



## Th. (24. Februar 2013)

jake schrieb:


> (...)
> aber ich hab grad bemerkt das die gesuchte felsformation im östlich angrenzenden landschaftszug liegt :-( hoffe ihr verzeiht und bekommt es trotzdem raus



Darfst sogar noch östlicher...heißt ja schon länger "Bilderrätsel Sachsen" und nicht mehr "Bilderrätsel Erzgebirge".


----------



## jake (25. Februar 2013)

ahh ja, steht ja auch in der ueberschrift. naja wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil  

vllt als kleiner tip: von einem anderen standpunkt aus fotografiert kennen es wahrscheinlich 80% von euch


----------



## darkJST (25. Februar 2013)

Ich rate mal ins blaue: Barbarine?


----------



## jake (25. Februar 2013)

M... da war der tip wohl zu frueh  

du bist dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schtrietfaidor (26. Februar 2013)

Tach,

melde mich auch mal in der Runde hier an...


----------



## darkJST (26. Februar 2013)




----------



## CC. (26. Februar 2013)

erinnert mich an einen Steinbruch bei Königsbrück.


----------



## Th. (26. Februar 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> erinnert mich an einen Steinbruch bei Königsbrück.



Du meinst wahrscheinlich Koenigshain. 
Das sollte der Klettersektor Kolosseum sein.


----------



## darkJST (27. Februar 2013)

Th. liegt vollkommen richig


----------



## CC. (27. Februar 2013)

Knapp vorbei ist auch daneben :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (27. Februar 2013)

Vor der neuen Bikesaison muss ich schon ganz schön tief ins Archiv greifen...





Wie heißt der Berg zum Rundweg?


----------



## Th. (28. Februar 2013)

Keiner eine Idee?
Tipp: Obwohl der Berggipfel eindeutig Sachsen zugeordnet ist, ist er für ein anderes Bundesland von wesentlich größerer Bedeutung.


----------



## schtrietfaidor (28. Februar 2013)

Dann wird's wohl irgendwo an der thüringischen Grenze sein?


----------



## kodak (28. Februar 2013)

ich tippe eher auf Brandenburg ... die Kiefer sieht sehr nach Sandboden aus  ... da gibt es das Schradener Land, was immer ein wenig strittig ist wegen der Grenze ... da unter anderem gibt es den Grödener Berg, auch Schradenberg genannt, auf diesem gibt es die lustigen Tafeln und die Figuren dazu  ...

ACHTUNG: Brandenburg beansprucht diesen für sich 

http://www.brandenburg-abc.de/verzeichnis/objekt.php?mandat=40387

Wir Sachsen protestieren dagegen mal ganz heftig denke ich ...


----------



## Th. (28. Februar 2013)

Kodak hat recht - ich war auf dem Heideberg. Wobei das nicht ganz korrekt ist - ich war auf der Heide"höhe". Der "Berg" ist der Haufen dahinter, und der ist in Sachsen.
Die Grenze ist eigentlich nicht mehr strittig und seit der Vermessung im Jahre 2000 wird auch streng zwischen "höchster Erhebung" und "höchstem Berg" unterschieden.
Die Anrainer der Heidehöhe fanden das natürlich nicht optimal und hatten eine Idee. Der aufgeschüttete Haufen auf brandenburgischer Seite wurde dereinst als "Gipfel" gekröhnt und entsprechend begossen.
(Gerüchten zufolge soll es eine Gegenveranstaltung am Kutschenberg gegeben haben...) 
Da die Bergsteigerei den Brandenburgern wahrscheinlich auf Dauer zu viel war, wurde im Jahr darauf die Veranstaltung gemeinsam im Flachland durchgeführt.

Bloß gut, dass der Prof. Nagel dereinst den Hügel hat aufschütten lassen - es gäbe nichts zu erzählen, die Brandenburger hätten nichts zu feiern und wir nichts zum schmunzeln...



Nachtrag: Fast hätte ich es vergessen - 2009 sorgten die "Heideberger" für klare Verhältnisse. Um den neu errichteten Heidebergturm zu übertrumpfen, müssen die "Kutschenberger" 'ne Menge Erde anhäufeln. Man darf gespannt sein.

Und ganz nebenbei: Die besseren Trails habe ich am Kutschenberg gefunden. (Was aber nichts zu bedeuten hat)


----------



## schtrietfaidor (28. Februar 2013)

Oha,
da lag ich ja ganz daneben.

Aber ein genial Geschichte!
Erinnert mich an den Film "Der Engländer, der auf einen Hügel stieg und von einem Berg herunterkam".


----------



## kodak (28. Februar 2013)

es war einmal ... eine schöne Abfahrt, die stellte sich als sehr schlammig heraus aber Spass machte es doch sehr sie zu benutzen ... also wo ist dieser Ort? ... das zweite Bild zeigt ein wenig die braune Masse ( man beachte den Hinterbau des Fullys und die Sattelstütze am Hardtail, es ist allerbester Lehm, also schön klebrig ) und das nach 10 km von 100 die wir am Ende auf der Uhr hatten


----------



## Th. (28. Februar 2013)

Wenn die mitgelieferten GPS Daten stimmen, dann ist es genau dort:

+50.9615° / +13.8491°


----------



## kodak (28. Februar 2013)

... wenn man sich schon einmal fotografieren läßt :-( ... wird schon stimmen, ich hasse Technik  ... also die Daten sind nicht ganz sauber aber doch genau genug ...

Ja, es ist das Gut Gamig wenn jemand mit den Koordinaten nichts anfangen kann


----------



## schtrietfaidor (28. Februar 2013)

....wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. 

Ganz oben sollte das Gut Gamig zu sehen sein, sagt zumindest Google Earth.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (28. Februar 2013)

Ich würde abgeben - also wer will...


----------



## schtrietfaidor (28. Februar 2013)

Dann will ich mal:


----------



## darkJST (28. Februar 2013)

Das ist die Skipiste an der Lausche


----------



## schtrietfaidor (28. Februar 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Das ist die Skipiste an der Lausche



Jepp. Zu einfach oder...?

Der Ausblick von dort gen Norden ist herrlich. Bei klarerem Wetter kann man den Blick noch wesentlich weiter schweifen lassen.

Nicht meine Heimat, aber für das Zittauer Gebirge muss 2013 unbedingt ein Wochenende "geopfert" werden.


----------



## darkJST (28. Februar 2013)

Bin da ab und zu für ne Tagestour, wenn dir die Anfahrt nicht zu lang ist kannst da gern mitkommen

Damals, als das Mittelalter und meine Wenigkeit noch jung waren schaute ich mir manch Gaukelei auf trefflichen Festspielen an...nur wo war ich da? Ich hatte wohl dem Met zu gut zugesprochen...


----------



## jake (28. Februar 2013)

Ich bilde mir ein das tuermchen auf der festung koenigstein gesehen zu haben


----------



## darkJST (1. März 2013)

Angedeutete(?) Burganlage ja, Königstein nein.


----------



## CC. (1. März 2013)

Barock fett und rund. ... Moritzburg.


----------



## darkJST (1. März 2013)

Ganz so fett wie in Moritzburg sind die Türmchen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (1. März 2013)

Als "Hilfestellung" noch ein nichtssagendes Bild


----------



## Th. (1. März 2013)

Hermsdorf Schloss
Raetselbild: Eckbastion
Hilfestellung: Schloss Haupteingang


----------



## darkJST (1. März 2013)

Rüschtüsch


----------



## Th. (2. März 2013)

Zum Wochenende was leichtes:


----------



## Th. (4. März 2013)

Hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass das Bild das Wochenende überlebt.
Keiner Lust oder keiner mehr Bilder?
Als Tipp zum Bild: Ist eine Gastwirtschaft zu der man (ohne zu tragen) mit dem Rad nicht hinkommt.


----------



## hebolaco (4. März 2013)

Hallo Th,

Berggaststätte Nonnenfelsen. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (4. März 2013)

hebolaco schrieb:


> Hallo Th,
> 
> Berggaststätte Nonnenfelsen. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
> 
> Gruß



Doch, kannst sicher sein - ist die Nonnenfelsengaststätte.
Sicher eine etwas ungewohnte Perspektive - nochmal mit mehr Gegend:




Damit darfst du weitermachen.

Gruß nach Nürnberg und an C.

Th.


----------



## hebolaco (5. März 2013)

Gebe an einen anderen ab !  

@Th  sehen wir uns Ostern ? Sind wieder da, Klein.......... !   

Gruß H & C


----------



## Anna.Log (6. März 2013)

Na da, ich mal, ist auch sicher nicht schwierig für euch Auskenner


----------



## recon09 (6. März 2013)

Ich würde spontan auf den Preßnitztalweg tippen.
Kann aber auch sein, dass es auch woanders Brücken gibt, die so aussehen.


----------



## Anna.Log (6. März 2013)

Ganz kalt! ;-)


----------



## Josi-Baer (6. März 2013)

Das ist auf dem Nationalpark Radweg in der Sächsischen Schweiz, denke ich.


----------



## Christin (6. März 2013)

Irgendwo an einem Grenzbach zwischen Sachsen und Böhmen, zu erkennen an den gelben tschechischen Wegweisern. Aber Wo? Auf jeden Fall sehr schön dort.


----------



## Anna.Log (6. März 2013)

Also das ist schon mal ganz heiß!
Ich warte mal noch bis morgen, vielleicht landet noch jemand einen Volltreffer.

Gesendet von meinem AT300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr.malcom (6. März 2013)

Könnte unterhalb von Hinterhermsdorf sein, mit Blick nach CZ. Falls es richtig ist, befindet sich auf der linken Seite eine kleine Picknickhütte.


----------



## Josi-Baer (6. März 2013)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> Könnte unterhalb von Hinterhermsdorf sein, mit Blick nach CZ. Falls es richtig ist, befindet sich auf der linken Seite eine kleine Picknickhütte.



Ich glaub du hast recht. Das war irgendwo bei Hinterhermsdorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anna.Log (6. März 2013)

Na gut, dann will ich mal auflösen. Hinterhermsdorf ist mir zu ungenau, schließlich liegt alles in der hinteren Sächsische Schweiz irgendwie in der Nähe von Hinterhermsdorf.

Es ist der Grenzübergang am untergegangenem Ort Hinterdittersbach, direkt vor den Rabensteinen. Der Bach ist die junge Kirnitzsch.
http://m.google.de/u/m/dYTAaP

Man kommt z.B. aus dem Kirnitzschtal über die Zeughausstrasse, dem Grossem Zschand und dann immer am Kirnitzschbach entlang zu den Rabensteinen. Hier kann man über gezeigte Brücke ins Böhmische fahren.

Ich finde Christin war als erste am nahesten dran, der Staffelstab geht zu ihr!


----------



## Anna.Log (8. März 2013)

Mh, Christin liest scheinbar nicht regelmäßig mit, die Nachrichenfunktion hat sie deaktiviert, dann würde ich sagen es darf weitermachen wer gerne mag.


----------



## titzy (8. März 2013)

Hoho, da nutze ich mal die Chance. 

Also wo bin ich?



*Auch wenn die Location etwas Grenzwertig ist! *


----------



## Christin (8. März 2013)

Schade, dabei ist die Antwort noch keine 2 Tage her ;-) Ist aber ok, rate ja selber gerne mit.


----------



## racing_basti (8. März 2013)

Wir können uns doch sicher darauf einigen, dass Christin beim nächsten Bild das nicht erraten wird als nächstes darf


----------



## ore-mountain (8. März 2013)

titzy schrieb:


> Hoho, da nutze ich mal die Chance.
> 
> Also wo bin ich?



Am Weißen Kreuz mit Blick auf Greiz und dem Schloßpark


----------



## titzy (8. März 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Am Weißen Kreuz mit Blick auf Greiz und dem Schloßpark


Korrekt, bist dran, oder halt Christin, da ich ja etwas zu vorschnell mein Bildchen reingeschoben habe.  
Das müssten wir jetzt auslosen.


----------



## ore-mountain (8. März 2013)

ok, dann muss ich wohl. Ich finde gerade nur leider nix Gescheites. Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu schwer...

An welchem Berg befinde ich mich?

Tipp: Genau an diesem Spot wurde ein noch nicht so alter mtb-Clip gedreht ...


----------



## racing_basti (8. März 2013)

Ist das der Adlerstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (8. März 2013)




----------



## racing_basti (8. März 2013)

@Christin: Du darfst


----------



## darkJST (9. März 2013)

Jetzt wollen wir aber auch jenen MTB-Clib sehen


----------



## Christin (9. März 2013)

Wo bin ich ganz genau (Name des Standpunktes)?


----------



## racing_basti (9. März 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Jetzt wollen wir aber auch jenen MTB-Clib sehen



[ame="http://vimeo.com/30910883"]Nicolai All Mountain Trial 3 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Th. (9. März 2013)

Christins Bild ist der Blick von der Johanniswacht über Johanniskegel im Vordergrund hinüber zu den Herkulessäulen (die markante Felsnadel gegenüber ist der Schraubenkopf).
Wer's gar nicht kennt: Bielatal, Sächsische Schweiz.

Wenn Christin mir zustimmt, schlage ich mangels eigener Bilder vor, dass racing_basti - als Adlersteinrätselauflöser - weitermacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (10. März 2013)

Wo bin ich hier gewesen?


----------



## Joe27 (10. März 2013)

Auersberg


----------



## racing_basti (10. März 2013)

Korrekt


----------



## Joe27 (10. März 2013)

Wo war ich hier?


----------



## titzy (10. März 2013)

@Joe27: Ich würd mal auf Vogtland Arena in Klingenthal tippen.
VBM lässt grüßen, wobei so na ran ging die Strecke dann auch nicht.


----------



## schtrietfaidor (10. März 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Wo bin ich hier gewesen?
> ...



Archivbild, oder?

Oder ist der Schnee wirklich schon bis ganz 'nauf weggezippt?


----------



## racing_basti (10. März 2013)

schtrietfaidor schrieb:


> Archivbild, oder?
> 
> Oder ist der Schnee wirklich schon bis ganz 'nauf weggezippt?



Tiefstes Archiv  

Stammt ausm April 2007


----------



## Joe27 (10. März 2013)

@titzy ist die Vogtlandarena

Beim VBM ging die Strecke links durch den Tunnel.

In den Kammlagen liegen noch 30-50 cm Schnee.


----------



## titzy (10. März 2013)

Joe27 schrieb:


> @_titzy_ ist die Vogtlandarena
> 
> Beim VBM ging die Strecke links durch den Tunnel.



Mmh, stimmt, hast recht. Habe nochmal den GPS Track rausgekramt und nachgeschaut. 
Hatte das gar nicht mehr so in Erinnerung, aber für die Blickrichtung war beim Rennen eh nicht soo viel Zeit. 

So, da ich aktuell nix besseres im Angebot habe, nehmen wir mal ein aktuelles Winterfoto:





*Wo oder was ist das?*


----------



## mw.dd (10. März 2013)

titzy schrieb:


> @Joe27: Ich würd mal auf Vogtland Arena in Klingenthal tippen.
> VBM lässt grüßen, wobei so na ran ging die Strecke dann auch nicht.



Dann das nächste Mal die Enduro mitfahren, da ging es bis rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (11. März 2013)

titzy schrieb:


> So, da ich aktuell nix besseres im Angebot habe, nehmen wir mal ein aktuelles Winterfoto:
> 
> *Wo oder was ist das?*



Pulverturm bei Greiz.

Da geht ein schöner Trail runter. 

Ist ja aber schon wieder nicht in Sachsen


----------



## titzy (11. März 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Pulverturm bei Greiz.
> 
> Da geht ein schöner Trail runter.
> 
> Ist ja aber schon wieder nicht in Sachsen



Hehe, hast ja recht! 
Habe leider noch nicht so viele aussagekräftige Digitalbilder aus der Sachsenregion.
Ist etwas Grenzwertig die Gegend, aber da Greiz die "Perle des Vogtlandes" ist und wir uns im Sachsen _und_ Vogtland Unterforum befinden, so hoffe ich mal, das Gnade vor Recht ergeht. 

Jo der Trail ist echt nett, bei 15 cm Schnee musste nur bei den Treppen etwas aufpassen, oder einfach schieben.
Wenn man ganz genau hin schaut, so kann man den Pulverturm auch schon auf meinem letzten Rätselbildchen sehen (oder erahnen, wenn man weiß wo man zu suchen hat )

Damit ist ore-mountain wieder dran.


----------



## ore-mountain (11. März 2013)

ok.
Kann gerade nur mit schlechter Bildquali dienen ... macht aber nix. Dafür recht einfach ...


----------



## schtrietfaidor (11. März 2013)

Die alte Bobbahn den Fichtelberg runter?


----------



## ore-mountain (11. März 2013)

Bingo!

Zusatz wäre jetzt noch um welche Kurve es sich handelt ...


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. März 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Pulverturm bei Greiz.
> 
> Da geht ein schöner Trail runter.


 
Den könnten wir ja mal wieder zusammen fahren, oder was sagst du?


----------



## ore-mountain (12. März 2013)

Immer wieder gern! 

Es handelt sich im Übrigen um Kurve 2.

Also schtrietfaidor ist dran!


----------



## schtrietfaidor (12. März 2013)

Ein so richtig schickes Bild habe ich gerade nicht gefunden.
Da muss schnellstens der Fundus erweitert werden...

Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja damit was anfangen?


----------



## racing_basti (12. März 2013)

Dort sagen sich *Fuchs* und Hase Gute Nacht. Nein, ich möchte nicht lösen, habe gerade kein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hebolaco (12. März 2013)

racing basti,  hat es ja schon angedeutet. Habe ich zu spät gesehen !!!

Gruß


----------



## Christin (12. März 2013)

Th. liegt natürlich richtig mit der Aussicht von der Johanniswacht im Bielatal, wo man auch sehr gut mit dem MTB hingelangt.


----------



## struppie2005 (13. März 2013)

Wo stehe ich ?


----------



## FrankyFire (13. März 2013)

Vor 'ner "Epic Facepalm"


----------



## hebolaco (18. März 2013)

Na da mach ich mal weiter !


----------



## duke999 (18. März 2013)

FrankyFire schrieb:


> Vor 'ner "Epic Facepalm"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hebolaco (22. März 2013)

Wollt Ihr nicht oder weiß das echt keiner von Euch ?

Auf der Kaiserkrone ! 



Gruß Heiko


----------



## FrankyFire (26. März 2013)

Wer soll jetzt weiter machen?


----------



## darkJST (26. März 2013)

Der mit dem schnellsten Finger am Abzug?


----------



## FrankyFire (26. März 2013)

Na dann will ich mal.

Anfang diesen Jahres bei einer Tour mit den beiden Liebsten, dem Bike und dem Hund, entstanden:




Und nochmal eindeutiger ein Bild aus dem letzten Sommer, gleiche Stelle:




Und weil ich gerade finde, dass es nicht eingeutig genug ist, hier ein kleiner Tipp:



Warum ist das Wasser wohl so sauber?


----------



## racing_basti (26. März 2013)

Du stehst an der inoffiziellen Badestelle der Querenbachtalsperre in Stollberg.
Sauber ist das Wasser weil es eine Trinkwassertalsperre ist und dort offizell "Baden verboten" ist.


----------



## FrankyFire (26. März 2013)

Zu 100% richtig.

racing_basti ist dran.


----------



## absvrd (26. März 2013)

den namen trägt übrigens auch dein bild im fotoalbum


----------



## FrankyFire (26. März 2013)

XmaskX schrieb:


> den namen trägt übrigens auch dein bild im fotoalbum



Ja, nachdem er auflöste habe ich für Leute, die dort möglicherweise auch mal hin wollen, den Ort hinzugefügt.


----------



## racing_basti (27. März 2013)

Wo hat es hier ein wenig geregnet?


----------



## Harock (27. März 2013)

Kurze Zwischenfrage zum Eingrenzen. Dieses grüne Geländer erinnert mich an einen Ort an der Zschopau. Richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (27. März 2013)

Hat mit der Zschopau nix zu tun.


----------



## absvrd (27. März 2013)

@FrankyFire: mit so viel service habe ich natürlich nicht gerechnet


----------



## FrankyFire (27. März 2013)

XmaskX schrieb:


> @FrankyFire: mit so viel service habe ich natürlich nicht gerechnet



Good Guy FrankyFire writes on Title where Picture was taken.


----------



## schtrietfaidor (27. März 2013)

Könnte irgendwo im Flachland des Muldentals sein.
Remse, Waldenburg?


----------



## racing_basti (27. März 2013)

Ganz kalt...


----------



## schtrietfaidor (27. März 2013)

Na dann gib' doch wenigstens mal einen ungefähren Tipp ab, wo diese Perle des Denkmalschutzes stehen könnte...


----------



## racing_basti (27. März 2013)

Das Wasser was unter der Brücke durch fließt, fließt auch durch die Talsperre Kriebstein.


----------



## schtrietfaidor (27. März 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Hat mit der Zschopau nix zu tun.



Öhm, wie jetzt?


----------



## schtrietfaidor (27. März 2013)

Ach, [Klick], irgendwo südlich von Flöha, gelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (27. März 2013)

Flöha, als Fluss ist schonmal korrekt...


----------



## recon09 (27. März 2013)

Ich würde mal denken, dass du in Rauenstein warst.
Hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.728802,13.203555&num=1&t=h&z=18


----------



## racing_basti (28. März 2013)

recon09 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal denken, dass du in Rauenstein warst.
> Hier:
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.728802,13.203555&num=1&t=h&z=18


----------



## recon09 (28. März 2013)

Ich komm leider bis heut Abend an kein neues Bild ran, also wer will kann erstmal was einstellen. 
Ansonsten gibts dann heute Abend ein neues Rätsel.


----------



## racing_basti (28. März 2013)

Stells heute Abend ein, reicht doch dicke aus


----------



## recon09 (28. März 2013)

Finde leider grade kein Bild, also wer eins hat kanns reinstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## appleTINI (28. März 2013)

Dann springe ich mal für recon ein


----------



## Falco (28. März 2013)

Was zum teufel ist dieser weiße Kreis mit 3m durchmesser?

Kann das wirklich eine Parabolantenne sein? Mit der Größe kann man doch fast schon Satelliten Steuern.


----------



## appleTINI (29. März 2013)

Wer hat, der kann würde ich dazu einfach mal sagen ... 
Und wo steht das Ding denn nun?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## appleTINI (1. April 2013)

Will niemand lösen?
Kleiner Hinweis: man könnte denken, dass es nicht in Deutschland ist...


----------



## racing_basti (1. April 2013)

Nicht in Deutschland? Da fällt mir spontan Kamerun oder Amerika ein. Aber siehts da so aus?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (1. April 2013)

das ist in Amerika


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. April 2013)

Amerika (Penig)


----------



## appleTINI (1. April 2013)

Miriquidi-biker ist der Nächste, Glückwunsch!  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## miriquidi-biker (1. April 2013)

Danke Danke,

das hier ist garantiert nicht aus Amerika ;-)


----------



## miriquidi-biker (2. April 2013)

kleiner Tipp: Im Wald ist ein sehr charakteristisches Bauwerk zu erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (3. April 2013)

Löbauer Berg?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (3. April 2013)

spümco schrieb:


> Löbauer Berg?



Richtige Antwort 
Es ist der Löbauer Berg und der Turm ist der König-Friedrich-August-Turm.
Wer noch mehr erfahren möchte: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Löbauer_Berg

spümco du bist.....


----------



## spümco (3. April 2013)

Danke, hab aber leider grad kein passendes Bild.
Wer also noch ein Rätsel offen hat - ran an den Speck..


----------



## Milschmann (4. April 2013)

Da bietet sich ja endlich mal eine Gelegenheit ein Bild einzustellen ohne eins erraten zu haben =) 
Also hier: Wo bin ich?
Bald ist es da wieder grün und man könnte es vielleicht lesen ^^
[imgl]http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/i2/q1/i2q18iahvmfc/large_Bilderrtsel001.jpg?0[/imgl]


----------



## miriquidi-biker (4. April 2013)

Ist das am Horizont vielleicht der Wasserturm zu Bräunsdorf??
Wenn ja dann könntest du dich im Tal der Großen Striegis befinden.


----------



## Milschmann (4. April 2013)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Ist das am Horizont vielleicht der Wasserturm zu Bräunsdorf??
> Wenn ja dann könntest du dich im Tal der Großen Striegis befinden.



Ja, es ist der Wasserturm (auch wenn ich ihn Rapunzelturm nenne )
Aber wo genau befinde ich mich? Der Ausblick ist im Sommer auf jeden fall einen Abstecher wert, jedoch die Wandersleute nicht vergessen zu grüßen.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (5. April 2013)

Also wenn es das Striegistal ist dann kenne ich da nur die Teufelskanzel.


----------



## Milschmann (5. April 2013)

Genau da, miriquidi-biker du hast es erraten.
Weiter gehts...


----------



## miriquidi-biker (5. April 2013)

schnell weiter...... was einfaches:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyFire (5. April 2013)

Zu sehen ist Schloss Augustusburg. Du müsstest dich östlich davon befinden. Außerdem sieht man das Kraftwerk Nord von Chemnitz.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (5. April 2013)

FrankyFire schrieb:


> Zu sehen ist Schloss Augustusburg. Du müsstest dich östlich davon befinden. Außerdem sieht man das Kraftwerk Nord von Chemnitz.




Das war jetzt aber wirklich schnell und alles richtig.... FrankyFire du bist..


----------



## FrankyFire (5. April 2013)

So, dann mal was schwierigeres.


----------



## FrankyFire (7. April 2013)

Da bis jetzt noch nichts kam, hier ein paar Tipps:

Das Bild stammt aus der Gegend wo ich meistens fahre. Etwas südlich von meiner Heimatstadt, in der Umgebung von Jahnsdorf.
Unweit dieser Höhle ist eine Schnellstraße (den Berg rauf) und wenn man den Weg, an welchem sie gelegen ist weiter hoch fährt, kommt ein kleiner Natur-Badeteich.


----------



## racing_basti (8. April 2013)

Also die (direkte) Umgebung von Jahnsdorf kenne ich recht gut. Nur hab ich absolut keine Ahnung wo dort diese Höhle oder eine Schnellstraße sein sollen. 

Eine Höhle die so ähnlich ausschaut kenne ich, aber die ist nicht bei Jahnsdorf und auch dort gibts keine Schnellstraße.


----------



## kodak (8. April 2013)

ich denke im Erzgebirge Stolleneingänge zu finden ist nicht schwer, wenn ich da an das Tal des Greifenbach denke  ... mehr kenne ich dort nicht wirklich, ist etwas zu weit weg ... Schnellstrassen ist die B95 wohl eine ... der Greifenstein Marathon zieht mich aber immer wieder an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (8. April 2013)

Bei Schnellstraße hätte ich jetzt an sowas wie die B174 nach Zschopau gedacht. 
Wenn wir Jahnsdorf mit allen Ortsteilen nehmen, dann käme die A72 und die B169 als "Schnellstraßen" in die engere Auswahl. Mehr gibts hier nicht oder wir müssten uns schon wieder ein ganzes Stück von Jahnsdorf entfernen. 
Aber weder an der Autobahn, noch an der 169 gibt es eine Höhle und noch dazu eine Badestelle wiederum in deren Nähe.


----------



## FrankyFire (8. April 2013)

Also ich lös' mal auf...



...steht auf dem Schild davor.

Wenn man den Weg weiter hoch fährt kommt der Heilige Teich.




Gelegen ist das Ganze in etwa hier:
https://maps.google.de/maps/place?q...de&ftid=0x47a74a898b99e493:0x73fcdb8d35d69132
Ich weiß leider nicht mehr, wie genau das ist, aber es ist auf diesem Weg.

Es darf weiter machen, wer Lust hat.


----------



## racing_basti (8. April 2013)

Was haben denn die Räuberhöhle und der Heilige Teich mit Jahnsdorf zu tun


----------



## FrankyFire (8. April 2013)

Ich sagte, es ist in der Umgebung von Jahnsdorf, wo ich sonst auch verkehre. Ich habe mit Absicht nicht in der Nähe gesagt.

Meiner Meinung nach, ist es von dort echt nicht weit entfernt ^^
Aber es tut mir natürlich leid, wenn ich euch damit verwirrt habe, das war so nicht geplant


----------



## racing_basti (8. April 2013)

Mit Stollberg wärs klar gewesen 

Naja, weiter gehts...


----------



## racing_basti (11. April 2013)

Damit es hier weiter geht ein etwas älteres Bild aus der "Schokoriegelsuchfahrtzeit". Der Pfeil hat jetzt nichts zu bedeuten.


----------



## recon09 (11. April 2013)

Ich kenn das irgendwie...
Kann das sein, dass wir da mal bei der Unirunde vorbeigefahrn sind, als wir von Stollberg wieder nach Chemnitz gefahrn sind?


----------



## schtrietfaidor (12. April 2013)

Würde sagen irgendwo am Eisenweg.
In der Nähe vom Katzenstein bei Affalter?


----------



## racing_basti (12. April 2013)

schtrietfaidor schrieb:


> Würde sagen irgendwo am Eisenweg.



ja



schtrietfaidor schrieb:


> In der Nähe vom Katzenstein bei Affalter?



nein


----------



## schtrietfaidor (12. April 2013)

Dann ist's wohl diesmal direkt bei Jahnsdorf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (12. April 2013)

Wir sind näher an Jahnsdorf dran als beim letzten Bild. Aber direkt mit Jahnsdorf hat es nix zu tun.


----------



## GlockeGT (12. April 2013)

Zwischen grünhain und Zwönitz würde ich sagen.


----------



## racing_basti (12. April 2013)

Lies dir mal die vorherigen "Hinweise" durch


----------



## M-Sommer (12. April 2013)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass auf dem Bild die Kopfstation (für Kabelfernsehen) in der nähe der Annaberger Str. (oberhalb der Klaffenbacher Hauptstraße) zu sehen ist.


----------



## racing_basti (12. April 2013)

M-Sommer schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass auf dem Bild die Kopfstation (für Kabelfernsehen) in der nähe der Annaberger Str. (oberhalb der Klaffenbacher Hauptstraße) zu sehen ist.


----------



## M-Sommer (12. April 2013)

mal was einfaches 

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/ba/h2/bah28clzmfdr/medium_IMG_2186.JPG?0


----------



## schtrietfaidor (12. April 2013)

Da melden wir uns Jahr für Jahr zum allseits beliebten Radrennen hoch zum F-Berg an.


----------



## M-Sommer (12. April 2013)

so ist es!


----------



## GlockeGT (13. April 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Lies dir mal die vorherigen "Hinweise" durch


Dann sieht die Antenne da genauso aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2013)

schtrietfaidor schrieb:


> Da melden wir uns Jahr für Jahr zum allseits beliebten Radrennen hoch zum F-Berg an.



Nächstes Bild bitte...


----------



## schtrietfaidor (17. April 2013)

Naja, auch wenn ich das Kind nicht wirklich beim Namen genannt habe:





Ist sicher wieder zu einfach...
Mein Archiv muss in den kommenden Wochen erstmal wieder Neuzugänge verbuchen.


----------



## recon09 (17. April 2013)

Das sollte auf dem Fichtelberg neben dem Sessellift in Richtung Himmelsleiter sein.


----------



## schtrietfaidor (18. April 2013)

Korrekt!

Damit geht der Staffelstab an Dich.

Gesendet von meinem Transformer TF101 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## recon09 (21. April 2013)

So, mit ein wenig Verspätung hier nun das neue Rätsel:


----------



## FrankyFire (21. April 2013)

Das ist das alte Eisenbahnviadukt in Chemnitz - Rabenstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recon09 (21. April 2013)

So siehts aus. 
Das ging aber schnell...


----------



## FrankyFire (21. April 2013)

Ja, den Weg fahr' ich manchmal zur Arbeit, wenn das Wetter passt. Am liebsten am anderen Ende der Brücke dann zur Straße runter, da macht es etwas mehr Spaß 

Zum neuen Rätsel. Nicht ganz leicht, aber der Horizont ist ziemlich charakteristisch, wie ich finde. Werden hier auch einige schon gesehen haben, mal sehen, ob ihr die Stadt erkennt


----------



## ore-mountain (22. April 2013)

Hot ?


----------



## piratpirat (22. April 2013)

im vordergrund ists die ursprunger straße vor oberlungwitz, im hintergrund sehen wir in der tat hohenstein-e.


----------



## FrankyFire (22. April 2013)

Absolut richtig. ore-mountain ist damit dran.
Die Details von PiratPirat waren im übrigen auch korrekt.

Gesehen haben könnte den einige schon von Jahnsdorf aus. Dort oben hat man im übrigen eine erstklassige Aussicht, im Norden kann man bei gutem Wetter bis nach Leipzig schauen, und gen Süden kann man noch den Fichtelberg erblicken.
Dort oben war ich letztes Silvester, die Aussicht war Grandios, mit einer anständigen Kamera hätte man dort bestimmt ein paar sehr schöne Aufnahmen machen können.


----------



## ore-mountain (22. April 2013)

Wo stehe ich?


----------



## NLbikes (23. April 2013)

Ich glaub ich weis wo du stehst....

Auf ner grünen Wiese in der Nähe vom Feld.
Ich glaub das bekommt so schnell keiner raus.
Geb uns mal nen Tip!


----------



## titzy (23. April 2013)

Wenn ich mal ins Blaue raten müsste, so würde ich meinen das ist der Blick aufn Auersberg, aber ich hätte keinen Schimmer von wo da grade geblickt wird.


----------



## ore-mountain (23. April 2013)

ok, ist wohl schwerer als ich dachte ...
Tipp: im Hintergrund sind Fichtelberg und Keilberg.
Der Ort in nächster Nähe lässt vom Namen her an Winter denken.


----------



## recon09 (23. April 2013)

Von der Richtung her könnte es nahe Schneeberg aufgenommen sein. 
Zumindest müsste es nordwestlich vom Fichtelberg bzw. Keilberg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (24. April 2013)

Würde auch auf Schneeberg tippen


----------



## Joe27 (24. April 2013)

Oberjugel


----------



## ore-mountain (24. April 2013)

Schneeberg ist schon sehr nahe!
Wie heist nun die Anhöhung?
Morgen Abend wird aufgelöst, wenn es keiner erkennt!


----------



## ore-mountain (26. April 2013)

ok, ich hab nicht damit gerechnet, dass das keiner erraten wird.
Lösung: Griesbacher Höhe bei Schneeberg

Da recon09 als Erster Scheeberg nannte, geht der Staffelstab an ihn weiter. 
Er war zumindest nahe dran ...


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. April 2013)

Da niemand etwas gepostet hat, mache ich mal ganz frech weiter...

Wo steht mein Fahrrad? @ore-mountain du müsstest es eigentlich erkennen


----------



## ore-mountain (27. April 2013)

Kriebelstein


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. April 2013)

Verdammt


----------



## titzy (27. April 2013)

Genau da stand meines letztens auch ... im Schnee.


----------



## ore-mountain (27. April 2013)

ok, dann mach ich mal weiter. Jetzt etwas leichter!

An welchem Felsen befinde ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (2. Mai 2013)

bevor das hier einschläft ...
befindet sich fast "ganz oben"


----------



## jake (4. Mai 2013)

kaum scheint die sonne wieder hat keiner mehr zeit zum raten oder aufloesen :-D


----------



## openstoker (4. Mai 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> An welchem Felsen befinde ich mich?



Das ist wohl der Amtsfelsen kurz vor dem Fichtelberg; von dort aus sieht man z. B. Crottendorf. 
In Ermangelung eines passenden Bildes gebe ich an den nächsten ab, wenn das wirklich die Lösung ist.


----------



## ore-mountain (6. Mai 2013)

Amtsfelsen am Fichtelberg ist richtig!

Nächstes Bild bitte ... wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst ...


----------



## FX86 (6. Mai 2013)

Da ich immer Mitlese aber noch nie Glück hatte mal was von mir


----------



## mauntzy (6. Mai 2013)

Schaut aus wie die Windmühle Zaschendorf, vom Messweg oder Feld aus. Also fast schon reitzendorf. Aber vielleicht gibt es auch noch baugleiche Windmühlen in Sachsen. Dennoch Mühle, kleines haus daneben und peripherie stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FX86 (6. Mai 2013)

Stimmt exakt, ist auf dem Messweg kurz nach Reitzendorf mit dem Blick auf die Windmühle.


----------



## mauntzy (6. Mai 2013)

Ich krieg mal was raus ... der Wahnsinn. Die Auswahl ist mir grad schwer gefallen. Zwischen unrauskriegbaren Waldbildern und zu offensichtlichen Sachen. Daher: Sandstrand in Sachsen. Wo gibts denn sowas? Man beachte die Silhouette


----------



## FX86 (6. Mai 2013)

Olbersdorfer See?


----------



## mauntzy (6. Mai 2013)

ja, schon wieder richtig. war wohl doch zu einfach.


----------



## FX86 (7. Mai 2013)

Mein Erster Treffer, yeah

Nochmal was einfacheres:


----------



## Josi-Baer (7. Mai 2013)

In der Nähe von Rathen?


----------



## FX86 (7. Mai 2013)

Nein, Rathen ist davon weit entfernt.


----------



## Rockhopser (7. Mai 2013)

Den genauen Standort bekomm ich nicht ganz hin, aber du mÃ¼sstest irgendwo bei HornÃ­ SvÄtlÃ¡ (Oberlichtenwalde) sein.

Die Berge v.l.n.r. sind ZÃ¡meckÃ½ vrch (Schlossberg), JezevÄÃ­ vrch (Limberg), Tlustec (TÃ¶lz), Ralsko (Roll).
Zwischen Schloss- & Limberg ragt die Domkuppel von JablonnÃ© v PodjeÂtÄdÃ­
(Deutsch Gabel) hervor...

Seit ihr da einfach Ã¼ber die Wiese gegurkt?
Sieht mir wie der kleine Skihang aus.


----------



## FX86 (7. Mai 2013)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Den genauen Standort bekomm ich nicht ganz hin, aber du mÃ¼sstest irgendwo bei HornÃ­ SvÄtlÃ¡ (Oberlichtenwalde) sein.
> 
> Die Berge v.l.n.r. sind ZÃ¡meckÃ½ vrch (Schlossberg), JezevÄÃ­ vrch (Limberg), Tlustec (TÃ¶lz), Ralsko (Roll).
> Zwischen Schloss- & Limberg ragt die Domkuppel von JablonnÃ© v PodjeÂtÄdÃ­
> ...



Korrekt geraten und ja wir haben einen Abstecher Ã¼ber den Skihang gemacht. Hier die Koordinaten 471 57, Tschechische Republik
http://goo.gl/maps/P6XKk


----------



## Rockhopser (7. Mai 2013)

Ok, dann gibts jetz was einfaches von mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (7. Mai 2013)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Ok, dann gibts jetz was einfaches von mir...



Na dann würd ich mal meinen das liegt an der schönen Elster im Vogtland, zwischen Jocketa und Möschwitz, in der Nähe zur Teufelskanzel. Wurde von mir auch schon mal hier erwähnt.


----------



## Rockhopser (7. Mai 2013)

Abolut richtig.


----------



## titzy (7. Mai 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, auf welches altehrwürdige Gebäude hier geblickt wird. 
Bonuspunkte gibts, wenn noch bekannt ist von welcher Richtung geschaut wird.


----------



## ore-mountain (8. Mai 2013)

Burg Schönfels

Die Blickrichtung fälllt mir jetzt schwer, ich schätze mal aus Richtung Gospersgrün


----------



## titzy (8. Mai 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Burg Schönfels
> 
> Die Blickrichtung fälllt mir jetzt schwer, ich schätze mal aus Richtung Gospersgrün



Beides korrekt , die Aufnahme ist ungefähr hier entstanden.
Bist dran @ore-mountain.


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Mai 2013)

dann will ich mal ...
Ganz frisches Bild von heute!
Wo stehe ich?
Tipp: Im Hintergrund ist der Fichtelberg zu sehen!


----------



## leler (12. Mai 2013)

Irgendwo, wo es gestern geregnet hat .-)
Aber von Bildmarken (Gr. & Kl. Fichtelber, Blattenberg) her: Südwestlich von Johanngeorgenstadt vielleicht? Würde auf oberhalb von Jugel tippen...


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Mai 2013)

alles richtig 
Du bist dran!


----------



## Wanderradler (15. Mai 2013)

Sehr schönes Bild 

Eben das schönste am Regen in den Bergen, es hat etwas "mystisches" an sich bzw. "bergnebliges".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (15. Mai 2013)

Ja das stimmt ... war schön anzusehen!
Die Kehrseite war allerdings total verschlammte Trails.
Zwischendurch hat meine Kettenführung den Dienst quitiert ... da musste ich das Rad notgedrungen in einen Bach legen ...


----------



## leler (17. Mai 2013)

Upps, bin baff. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich es errate. 
 Darauf war ich jetzt nicht vorbereitet....
Von den Schlammtouren des letzten Wochenendes habe ich leider kein Foto... 
Anbei ein neues Rätsel. Aus dem trockenen Sommer 2012. 




Vielleicht als Tipp: _Die Idylle trügt. Weniger schöne Landschaften sind gleich nebenan._
Welches Dörfchen verbirgt sich hinter dem Feld?


----------



## Rockhopser (22. Mai 2013)

Bei "weniger schönen Landschaften" denk ich spontan an Tagebau. Könnte das bei Zittau aufgenommen worden sein?


----------



## hebolaco (24. Mai 2013)

Blick über Olbersdorf, dazwischen liegt der Olbersdorfer See. ( Oderwitzer Becken )


----------



## leler (24. Mai 2013)

Hatte schon Angst, es könnte zu schwer sein .-)
Bei Zittau stimmt, Olbersdorf ist schon ganz heiß, aber noch nicht ganz korrekt. Es ist noch etwas weiter am Rande....


----------



## HB76 (24. Mai 2013)

hartau, kamerastandort würde ich sagen weißbachtal. ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (25. Mai 2013)

Korrekt!
Genau, Blick nach Norden von der Grenze am Zigeunerwinkel auf Hartau über das Weißbachtal:
http://toolserver.org/~geohack/geohack.php?language=en&params=50_50_47.35_N_14_48_27.14_E
---
Bist dran! Freue mich auf das nächste Rätsel...


----------



## HB76 (25. Mai 2013)

ist zwar scho paar jahre alt, aber es hat sich nix geändert, was is das den im hintergrund für ein hügel? und vlt kommt jemand drauf wo ich gestanden habe beim ablichten?? sollte nicht schwer sein, finde gerade keine anderen bilder.


----------



## Rockhopser (25. Mai 2013)

Das sieht mir nach Kottmar aus. Aufgenommen zwischen Ruppersdorf & Herrnhut, ungefähr hier.


----------



## HB76 (25. Mai 2013)

na geht doch, wußte ich es doch das es leicht werden würde. der nächste bitte


----------



## Rockhopser (25. Mai 2013)

Schon oft auf der Straße langgeradelt, deswegen gings fix 

Wo stehe ich/was sehen wir?


----------



## CC. (26. Mai 2013)

Das Wichtigste ist wieder hinterm Baum versteckt ;-(


----------



## hebolaco (27. Mai 2013)

Ist das Waltersdorf und im Hintergrund Großschönau ?


----------



## Rockhopser (27. Mai 2013)

Richtig!
Das soll mir reichen, der genaue Standort is etwas knifflig.
 @CC.:
Hinter dem Baum ist der Spicak bei Varnsdorf & dahinter am Horizont der Kottmar zu sehen.


----------



## CC. (27. Mai 2013)

Ja, dann..... hätte ich es auch nicht gewußt


----------



## Wanderradler (29. Mai 2013)

Ich habe Lust weiter zu Rätseln, wer macht weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (29. Mai 2013)

... nicht so schwer und vor allem es ist auch etwas deutlich zu erkennen auf dem Bild 





Zusatzaufgabe ... die Berge im Hintergrund von links nach rechts beim Namen bitte


----------



## leler (30. Mai 2013)

Boselspitze ist es nicht - dafür sind Frauenkirche & Rathausturm zu weit "links".
Muss also etwas "linkselbiges" sein.
Tippe auf Rastplatz am Elbleitenweg westlich vom Hotel Scharfenstein ...
Die Zusatzaufgabe ist kniffliger für Kurzsichtige .-)
Triebenberg, Borsberg, Lilienstein, Rosenberg? ... Schneeberg.
Jetzt bin ich gespannt...


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. Mai 2013)

Schneeberg eher nicht. Großer und Kleiner Zschirnstein.   
Burg Scharfenberg als Standort?


----------



## kodak (30. Mai 2013)

... passt schon so weit was leler geschrieben hat, Raumfahrer's Antwort ist ebenso teilrichtig, also die Berge richtig aber der Standort nicht ... ja ist auf der anderen Talseite gegenüber von Schloß Scharfenstein ... die Berge stimmen bis auf den Schneeberg auch, der ist nicht zu sehen sondern der Große Zschirnstein zeigt uns da seine charakteristische Nase  ...

Die Boselspitze kann man von dort aus nicht sehen, doch wenn man die wunderschönen Trails weiterfährt kommt dann irgendwann das Totenhäuschen 





wo sich dann unter anderem dieser schöne Blick auf die Boselspitze bietet





im Hintergrund der markante Höhenzug ist übrigens die höchste Erhebung zwischen Dresden und Schweden, so jetzt haben wir es den Preußen mal wieder richtig gegeben .


----------



## CC. (30. Mai 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> ...
> 
> wo sich dann unter anderem dieser schöne Blick auf die Boselspitze bietet
> 
> ...


Wie heißt der Höhenzug? Bin mal wieder völlig orientierungslos 




> , so jetzt haben wir es den Preußen mal wieder richtig gegeben .


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. Mai 2013)

Selbst die Spitze vom Berliner Fernsehturm ist mE fünf Meter niedriger...
 @kodak: Schöner Breezer Lightning... 
Ist es ein 29er?


----------



## kodak (30. Mai 2013)

Das ist der Keulenberg bei Pulsnitz...

Der Keulenberg ist mit 413 m die höchste Erhebung zwischen Dresden und Schweden. Wegen seiner Aussicht ist der Keulenberg ein beliebtes Wanderziel der Westlausitz. 

Der Fernsehturm als preussischer Zwerg ist gerade einmal 

"Der Berliner Fernsehturm ist mit 368 Metern das höchste Bauwerk Deutschlands und das vierthöchste freistehende Gebäude Europas."

meint Wikipedia ...

Ja, das Breezer ist großraedrig ... pitwalk.eu unterbreitet da günstige Angebote, da sie in Görlitz sitzen (wieder) mache ich mal Schleichwerbung ... ich wollte nach mehreren Versuchen wieder Stahl und dann auch gleich 29" haben, bekommen habe ich mehr als ich erwartet habe  ...


----------



## CC. (30. Mai 2013)

Das 29er auf dem Bild hab ich glatt übersehen. Glückwunsch! 
Da bist Du ja jetzt bestens gerüstet für die 3000hm-Touren 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## firlie (30. Mai 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Höhenzug? Bin mal wieder völlig orientierungslos


 
CC.  !
Das habe ich dir auf dem Schneeberg, bei der Heldentour, eigentlich alles erklärt !
Aber man hatte es dir dort schon angemerkt. Du hattest mächtigen Knast und hast gedanklich (nur) nach der, bis dahin noch ausstehenden, "fettschen Bratwurscht", geschielt  !
Siehe auch Bericht vom "DIGER" : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10533092&postcount=253


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (30. Mai 2013)

Jetzt schäme ich schon sehr.  Nicht nur, dass ich es hätte von Haus aus wissen müssen, hab's dann auch nochmal gelesen _und_ wohl erklärt gekriegt (hä?). ..und weiß es immer noch nicht. Nix gelernt und auch noch die Hälfte vergessen.
Jetzt nehme ich mein Bier unf stelle mich in die Ecke ;(

Trotzdem Danke für die Infos.


----------



## firlie (31. Mai 2013)

@ CC. 


CC. schrieb:


> Jetzt nehme ich mein Bier unf stelle mich in die Ecke ;(
> .


Bitte jetzt nicht schmollen !

Altersbedingt kann es schon mal zu Gedächtnisausfällen und Orientierungsschwierigkeiten kommen, das ist völlig normal. Ich sage mal, da hilft auch die beste, private Ernährungsberaterin nicht´s !
Aber du willst ja wiederkommen und wir machen dann auf dem Schneeberg ein "Grünes Klassenzimmer". Ich habe ja auch in allen _Belangen_ noch nachzuholen! Das passt!

@ Kodak

Liege ich richtig und dein Bilderrätsel ist gelöst?
Ich möchte im Tourenfred jetzt nicht gerade ein Paddelbootausflugsbericht bringen. Die aktuelle Wetterlage ist wahrscheinlich für Manchen sowieso schon schlimm genug. 
Deshalb habe ich gedacht, schauste mal bei den Rätselfreunden vorbei und bringst gleich ein leichtes Rätsel-Bildchen mit.
Also wenn ich darf: (wenn nicht, dann lösche ich selbstverständlich und auch, wenn mein plötzliches Eindringen jetzt FEHL am Platze ist !)

An welchem Ort hat sich der -firlie- hier in Pose gebracht und in welchem Gebiet hat sich das Ganze abgespielt ?








Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## de..josi (31. Mai 2013)

Wesenitzquelle am Valtenberg?


----------



## firlie (31. Mai 2013)

Bingo! 
Den "Hohwald - Wald" als Gegend schreib ich mal dazu.

Fein dass ich so schnell aus dem "Schneider" bin. 
Hoffe nun, dass mir Kodak nicht den Helm vom Kopfe zerrt, denn der hatte die ganze Sache noch nicht freigegeben, ich war mal wieder übereifrig und habe wahrscheinlich sämtliche Regeln hier im Fred gebrochen. -Gnade-

So, wie nun weiter ???

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## kodak (31. Mai 2013)

Ach ich bin da sehr entspannt, freue mich dagegen dss hier wieder etwas passiert und die Bilder etwas dichtbares haben ... legler wäre dran gewesen,  also ganz aus dem Schneider bist du noch nicht ...


----------



## de..josi (31. Mai 2013)

also legler darf ruhig noch mit nem Bild kommen, da ich ja nicht regulär erraten habe . ANsonnsten lad ich morgen abend eins hoch, hab jetzt grad keins parat, da unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de..josi (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 

da lad ich eins hoch . Sorry das dies erst jetzt kommt.

Is leider leicht, hab kein anderes gefunden.

Frage: In welchen Tal kann man links der Staumauer "gemütlich" biken? Wie heißt die Talsperre?


----------



## kodak (6. Juni 2013)

ich würde mal sagen Rabenauer Grund und Maltertalsperre ...


----------



## de..josi (6. Juni 2013)

korrekt...


----------



## kodak (6. Juni 2013)

mal sehen, vielleicht schwerer als man denkt ... also ich fuhr durch die Gegend, es regnete und dann kam die Sonne wieder hervor, wunderschön ... nein die Frage ist nicht was ich sehe, sondern was befindet sich ca. 20 m hinter mir  ...


----------



## absvrd (6. Juni 2013)

Der Topf mit gold?


----------



## kodak (6. Juni 2013)

Erkläre uns das doch mal genauer bitte ... mag sein das du auf der Spur bist aber es reicht noch nicht wirklich ...


----------



## de..josi (7. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte jetzt gesagt Babisnauer Pappel, aber der Kommentar hat mich stutzig gemacht.... nicht der goldene Topf, sondern die goldene Höhe befindet sich dahinter?


----------



## kodak (7. Juni 2013)

Leider stimmen beide Landschaftspunkte nicht ... also das geht perspektivisch schon nicht ob mal gejau zu sein


----------



## de..josi (7. Juni 2013)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht, beides liegt viel zu hoch und man hat eigentlich viel Blick und wenn ichs mir genau überlege is da auch mehr Stadt zu sehen. puh mal überlegen


----------



## kodak (7. Juni 2013)

... vor allem sollte in die Überlegung einfließen wie weit man die Häuser nach unten einsehen kann ... die Haüseransammlung selbst sollte ja klar sein, der Berg im Hintergrund auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de..josi (7. Juni 2013)

Gamighügel in Kauscha, da musst ich aber lang suchen bis ich wusste wie der Hubbel da heißt 
Zum Glück gibts noch sowas wie Topografische Karten.

Ist es richtig?


----------



## kodak (7. Juni 2013)

passt  ... darf zugeben das ich das vorher auch nicht wusste, besonders lustig ist das die Erklärtafel mitten auf dem Feld steht  ... ist kein Hubbel  sondern ein Naturdenkmal, genauer eine kreidezeitliche Brandungsklippe (danke liebes Internet)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Naturdenkmale_in_Dresden ... dort Nummer 79

hier mal der link auf maps  ...

http://goo.gl/maps/RgXWo

So, hoffentlich wieder etwas Wissen vermittelt ;-)


----------



## de..josi (7. Juni 2013)

....


----------



## de..josi (7. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## de..josi (7. Juni 2013)

Juhu, den werde ich demnächst mal erkunden gehen!

Ok, von welchen Aussichtspunkt ist dieses Foto geschossen?
Welcher markante Berg würde sich links an das Bild anschliessen?

Zugegeben, ich war mit dem RR unterwegs, ICH HOFFE DAS ZÄHLT TROTZDEM, sicherlich gibt es auch ein paar nette Trails da in der Nähe


----------



## Th. (7. Juni 2013)

Keine Ahnung, ob der Aussichtspunkt einen Namen hat - du stehst auf der Ziegenrückenstraße, gegenüber ist der Gamrig. Rechts (schlecht belichtet) ist die Bastei und links im Anschluß käme Waltersdorf und der Lilienstein.


----------



## de..josi (7. Juni 2013)

Korrekt! Ziegenrücken wollte ich hören, glaube auch nicht das der Punkt da einen Namen hat


----------



## Th. (7. Juni 2013)

Ohne Zeitverzug geht's weiter...
Welche sächsische Kleinstadt ist das?


----------



## kodak (8. Juni 2013)

... aus dem tiefsten Gedächtnis heraus würde ich auf Frauenstein tippen, allerdings sehr gewagt diese Vermutung darf ich gestehen ... will aber das hier wieder Leben einzieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo kodak - bei dir bin ich eigentlich gewillt, eine Lösung nur anzuerkennen, wenn du dazu irgendeine Geschichte/Episode/Begebenheit/o.ä. preisgibst...
Selbstverständlich ist das Frauenstein...
...ausnahmsweise darfst du auch so weitermachen .


----------



## kodak (9. Juni 2013)

... dann schnell noch etwas dazu geschrieben  ...

darf gestehen das ich es nicht wirklich wusste, in meinem irdischen Daseins nur 1x bisher dort gewesen, schon immer eigentlich mal die alte Bahnlinie da hinauf fahren wollte bzw. mal schauen was davon eigentlich noch da/befahrbar ist :-( ... 
Also musste der Kopf kurz rauchen, eine Burg mitten in einer Stadt, nicht klassisch auf einem Berg aber auch frei sichtbar das Ganze, also schnell einmal die bekannten Sachen durchgegangen, da blieb nicht viel übrig (oder ich kenne einfach zu wenige in Sachsen), das Gedächtnis meldete aber das es sich erinnern könnte das der pubertierende kodak mal so etwas gesehen hat, naja google Bilder lieferte ein paar alte Postkarten die sehr nahe kamen ... so nun das das Sonntagsrätselbild, denke es ist recht einfach aber es geht ja um den Spass 





Viel Spass


----------



## Wanderradler (9. Juni 2013)

Keine Ahnung, wo das ist, aber ein sehr schönes Bild


----------



## Hackepeter (9. Juni 2013)

Sieht ein bischen wie Basalt aus ..
Ist das Stolpen?
(Ratemodus) 
ULF


----------



## kodak (9. Juni 2013)

... ich sage mal so, der Wanderradler wohnt näher daran als der Hackepeter geraten hat ... in der Auflösung gibt es natürlich auch wieder ein wenig Wissenswertes für die verehrte Ratemannschaft, es wird beginnen mit "Es war einmal ... " und nun los Mädels und Jungs ...


----------



## kodak (10. Juni 2013)

... na dann wollen wir euch noch ein paar Appetithäppchen geben, unberührte Natur überall, als wäre die Zeit stehen geblieben, fast 100 Jahre unberührt der Boden, so soll es auch bleiben, ein wenig Unterbrechung war nötig gewesen  ... für die Fotoliebhaber vielleicht noch ein paar Leckerbissen nebenbei serviert ...

Doppelung 




Einsamkeit




Vergangenheit 1




Vergangenheit 2





Alter





Sollte jetzt klarer sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (10. Juni 2013)

Kann es sein, dass die Bilder mittlerweile (und voraussichtlich auf längere Sicht) nicht so ohne weiteres zu fotografieren sind...


----------



## kodak (10. Juni 2013)

ich zitiere mich einmal selbst ;-)

"Es war einmal ... "

"als wäre die Zeit stehen geblieben, fast 100 Jahre unberührt der Boden, so soll es auch bleiben, ein wenig Unterbrechung war nötig gewesen  ... "

Also lautet die Antwort auf die Frage von Th. --> JA, es kann (wir wollen es sehr stark hoffen) sein, dass die Bilder mittlerweile (und voraussichtlich auf längere Sicht) nicht so ohne weiteres zu fotografieren sind...


----------



## kodak (10. Juni 2013)

... morgen früh gibt es wieder etwas mehr, ich hoffe aber ihr enttäuscht mich nicht  und habt es gelöst ... die Ansätze sind ja da und die helfenden Worte sind gesprochen


----------



## Th. (10. Juni 2013)

@kodak, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass noch ein paar interessante Details offenbart werden - ansonsten verate ich allen, dass du dich auf dem Grund der Talsperre Klingenberg rumgetrieben hast...


----------



## kodak (11. Juni 2013)

Richtig ... die Talsperre Klingenberg war gesucht !
Es war einmal ... ein sonniger Tag nach einer langen Trockenperiode ...
Es war einmal ... eine Talsperre die nach fast 100 Jahren eine Sanierung brauchte ...
Es war einmal eine Holzmühle im Tal der Wilden Weisseritz, doch das Jahr 1897 brachte wieder einmal ein vernichtendes Hochwasser, der Beschluß einer Kaskade von Talsperren wurde gefasst, neben dem Hochwasserschutz waren sie auch für die Trinkwasserversorgung der wachsenden Industriestadt Dresden gedacht und bis heute genutzt. Die alte Holzmühle in der Gemarkung Pretzschendorf war ein verhältnismässig kleines Opfer ... weiter gleich


----------



## Th. (11. Juni 2013)

Ich denke mal, das folgende Bild sollte deutlich einfacher sein als das "recht einfache" von kodak...
(Und der Fotostandort ist immer und von jedem erreichbar )


----------



## kodak (11. Juni 2013)

Talsperre Fláje ... sorry aber das war zu offensichtlich  ... naja Erzgebirge war auf Grund der umgebenden Hügel schnell identifiziert und dann gibt es dort nicht wirklich viele, Rauschenbach viel wegen der Umgebung und das Bauwerk ist zu charakteristisch  ...

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Surrounding_reservoir_Fláje_Czech_Republic.jpg

Kenne sie nur vom Winterskilauf ;-) ... also es war wesentlich einfacher als mein Talsperrenbild  ... q.e.d.

Dachte es hätten mehr Leute die abgelassene Talsperre besucht, lange genug war sie offen und so oft bietet sich ja nicht Gelegenheit. Mehr dazu heute Abend .


----------



## Th. (11. Juni 2013)

Talsperre Flaje stimmt natÃ¼rlich.

Angeblich soll in der Staumauer ein Obst- und GemÃ¼selager sein, weil es immer schÃ¶n kÃ¼hl ist...k.A. ob das stimmt.

Als wir im Juni 2011 dort waren, hatte uns vorher im Oberdorf von Georgensdorf (ÄeskÃ½ JiÅetÃ­n) eine Ã¤ltere Dame angesprochen und uns erzÃ¤hlt, dass sie an dem Tag nach Ã¼ber 50 Jahren das erste mal nach ihrer Vertreibung wieder dort wÃ¤re...und das sich so viel verÃ¤ndert hat - kaum ein Haus von frÃ¼her wÃ¼rde noch stehen.

Das letzte glaube ich ihr gern - die WochenendhÃ¤uschen da sind vom allerfeinsten und selbst der penibelste Deutsche hÃ¤tte an den VorgÃ¤rtchen nichts zu meckern gehabt.


----------



## kodak (11. Juni 2013)

definitiv auch immer verfügbar  und immer einen Besuch wert ...


----------



## Ghost879 (11. Juni 2013)

Ich schau hier regelmäßig rein und beäuge die schönen Bilder. Wegen mangelnder Ortskenntnis bin ich aber nicht mal annähernd in der Lage eines der "Rätsel" zu lösen. 
Dennoch hoffe ich auf einen glücklichen Moment um das Ganze gnadenlos über 100km westwärts zu verschieben und mich in die teilweisen Zwiegespräche einzumischen. 

Grüße vom zänkischen Bergvolk...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (11. Juni 2013)

Wir waren auch schon locker 100 km west- und ostwärts unterwegs ... da sehen die ruhigen Dresdner dann halt keinen Stich ;-)


----------



## Warriv (11. Juni 2013)

... ich glaub, das ist der Schloßgraben im angrenzenden Park von Schloss Hermsdorf, quasi ein Stück Große Röder ... Start für ein Ründchen durch das Seifersdorfer Tal direkt im Osten

 @kodak: so sorry, ich melde mich


----------



## kodak (11. Juni 2013)

Jepp...das ist absolut korrekt ... bist dran .... mehr dann per mail


----------



## Warriv (12. Juni 2013)

Aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich an dieser Stelle ganz still das Thema 'Flut' in das Rätsel mit einbeziehen ... und springe gleichzeitigt hier im Fred ins sogenannte kalte Wasser.




-  ich hoffe inständig, die quasi nicht vorhandene Qualität des Handy-Schnappschusses enthält überhaupt verwertbare Informationen zum Raten ... das Gebäude im Hintergrund kennen sicher recht viele hier, auch dieses hat einen starken Bezug zum Wasser   -


----------



## Warriv (14. Juni 2013)

Hmmm ... scheint nicht so leicht zu sein, das mit dem Schwimmen.

Vollkommen zu Recht, denn Adleraugen konnten in dem Pixelhaufen gar 2 Gebäude unmittelbar nebeneinander ausmachen ... und der unscheinbare Schatten rechts neben dem Weißen war und ist eigentlich gesucht.

Tja, dann muss ich wohl langsam deutlicher werden ... 





vielleicht doch eher so ...








Abschließend noch einmal der Hinweis - das gesuchte Objekt hat einen recht starken Bezug zum Wasser und ist damit in seiner Funktion angeblich einzigartig in Sachsen!
Nur Mut - so schwer dürfte das jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr zu erraten sein, oder?


----------



## Trialside (14. Juni 2013)

Mein Tip: der Leuchtturm in Moritzburg.


----------



## leler (14. Juni 2013)

Muss zugeben, dass ich ihn auf dem ersten Foto nicht erkannt habe. Hatte irgendwie weniger Bäume daneben in Erinnerung. Aber die Detailfotos sidn eindeutig...


----------



## Warriv (15. Juni 2013)

Wir sind zuhause ... 

natürlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 am Leuchtturm in Moritzburg !!

Trialside und leler waren beim Lösen sogar schneller als wir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... aber nur einer kann weitermachen - Trialside ist bitte dran!


----------



## Trialside (16. Juni 2013)

Also gut. dann habe ich dieses Rätsel für euch:





Wo bin ich und wie heißt die Erhebung auf dem Bild? Sollte ja nicht soo schwer sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Josi-Baer (16. Juni 2013)

Das ist der Papststein.
Und du stehst dann auf dem Gohrisch, rechts im Bild ist Papstdorf zu sehen.


----------



## Trialside (16. Juni 2013)

Vollkommen korrekt! Ich übergebe an @Josi-Baer


----------



## Josi-Baer (16. Juni 2013)

Ich hab leider keine Bilder mehr. 
Dann übergebe ich mal an jemand anderen.


----------



## kodak (16. Juni 2013)

na dann will ich mich mal den Tread füllen ... recht einfach, wer aufmerksam ist findet sehr nahe Parallelen ... also wo bin ich 




es muss ja nicht immer die Sonne scheinen ... Nebelschwaden haben auch ihren Reiz für den Fotografen


----------



## CC. (17. Juni 2013)

Kann ich das Bild nochmal ohne Nebel haben? Seh' nix :-(


----------



## kodak (17. Juni 2013)

... bin schon am pusten  ... inzwischen lesen wir den Text noch einmal gemeinsam aufmerksam durch, ich weiss ich bin fies aber die Lösung lieg nahezu auf dem Präsentierteller 

"...recht einfach, wer aufmerksam ist findet sehr nahe Parallelen ... also wo bin ich
...
es muss ja nicht immer die Sonne scheinen ..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (17. Juni 2013)

also es fing ganz fürchterlich an, wusste nicht mehr wo ich bin ...



 

ja lieber .CC das ist nicht wirklich die richtige Richtung also fleissig gepustet





ah ja, es wird besser oder ...





naja das nächste Bild hatten wir schon oben, erspare ich den Rätselfreunden also 

weiter gepustet ...





so jetzt muss ich erst einmal verschnaufen, ihr wisst, die Pumpe und so ...


----------



## jake (17. Juni 2013)

sollte wieder der Papststein sein, oder  aber keine Ahnung wo du stehst


----------



## kodak (17. Juni 2013)

wieder Luft bekommen ...





und siehe da, ja es ist wieder der Papststein ...und wer hätte es gedacht, der einzigste Punkt wo man diese Aussicht hat ist der Gohrisch  ... also jake wir sind gespannt auf die nächste Runde hier, ich übergebe den Staffelstab gern ...


----------



## jake (17. Juni 2013)

dann würde ich mal den Staffelstab übernehmen  hab aber grad nicht die Riesenauswahl, daher mal ein Ort der nur ohne Rad erreichbar ist 






Wo kommen wir hier hoch?


----------



## absvrd (18. Juni 2013)

Hentschelstiege?


----------



## CC. (18. Juni 2013)

@kodak: Du bist ein Schlawiner. Zweimal das selbe Motiv hintereinander. .. tztztz
Die Fotographen machen sich dazu auch noch leicht, pusten sich das Wetter, wie sie es brauchen 
Schöne Fotos, schöne Stimmung!

Häntzschelstiege hätte ich auch gewußt. Sind genügend Felsen drumrum. Aber zu spät


----------



## jake (18. Juni 2013)

XmaskX schrieb:


> Hentschelstiege?



jepp richtig 

XmaskX ist dran


----------



## absvrd (18. Juni 2013)

ich habe ja nur bilder mit dem motto, wer als erster an der tastatur ist gewinnt.
also hier:
was man sieht ist klar. wo stehe ich?


----------



## darkJST (18. Juni 2013)

Am Bismarkturm beim Spitzhaus vermute ich mal.


----------



## kodak (18. Juni 2013)

war nicht der Erste ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## absvrd (18. Juni 2013)

Ja natürlich ist es richtig


----------



## darkJST (20. Juni 2013)

Auch nicht unbedingt das schwierigste und ich war zugegeben mit dem falschen Rad da...aber wo war ich denn eigentlich? Und wie heißt eigentlich das qualmende Ding da am Horizont?


----------



## kodak (20. Juni 2013)

...da keiner möchte sage ich mal das dort unten früher viele grüne Fahrzeuge standen, unter anderem habe ich dort meinen T-72 gepflegt, es gab aber auch viele andere schöne Sachen und der Standort war ideal um mal UE nach Dresden zu fahren mit der Bahn ... voriges Jahr war Landesgartenschau dort, die alte Zuckerfabrik nicht mehr zu erkennen, es roch immer wahnsinnig in der Saison, auch die gepflasterte Panzerstrasse zum Bahnhof war weg, dabei war der Verladebahnhof doch sowie so woanders, nämlich in Georgewitz/Kittlitz ... die Dampfloks inkl Waggons standen in Görlitz Schlauroth immer bereit ... nein die Offiziershochschule Löbau wäre nicht in den Krieg gezogen sondern komplett gen Osten verlegt wurden ... entstand das Bild am Gasthaus des Löbauer Berges meiner Meinung nach ... kann mich ja auch irren (soll menschlich sein)


----------



## darkJST (20. Juni 2013)

Genau, am Honigbrunnen, die haben erstklassigen oberlausitzer Klekskuchen da


----------



## kodak (21. Juni 2013)

Sachsen hat ja viele schöne Ecken, manches Juwel versteckt sich ein wenig und ist nicht wirklich bekannt, so vielleicht auch dieser herrliche Park mit wunderschönem Schloß ... wo war ich da nur?





Kleckselkuchen war eine sehr willkommene Abwechslung zum Einheitsessen immer ... sehr, sehr zu empfehlen ihn einmal zu probieren, so wie der Honigbrunnen auch nette Übernachtungen bietet ...


----------



## Wanderradler (21. Juni 2013)

Schaut aus, wie der Park bei Schloss Lichtenwalde


----------



## kodak (21. Juni 2013)

Jepp ... vollkommen richtig ... auch für Dresdner eine Empfehlung ...


----------



## Wanderradler (22. Juni 2013)

Mmh...glaube, ich habe soo viele Bilder hier rein getan...,
dass ihr die alle schon kennt.
Ich probiere es dennoch.


Also ich bin gesund im Kopp  aber frage dennoch, Wo bin ich?


----------



## GlockeGT (23. Juni 2013)

In grünhain unterhalb vom spiegelwaldturm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (24. Juni 2013)

Moin,

ja, genau, beim Spiegelwaldturm.


----------



## GlockeGT (24. Juni 2013)

Ist ja sozusagen bei mir um die Ecke 
Ich hab kein ordentliches Bild, also wer weitermachen will... Nur zu


----------



## Joe27 (25. Juni 2013)

Wie heißt mein Standort?


----------



## Ghost879 (25. Juni 2013)

Müsste "Dreibächel" sein.
Grob gesagt zwischen Morgenröthe, Mühlleithen und Carlsfeld...


----------



## Joe27 (25. Juni 2013)

Richtig!

Du bist dran.


----------



## Ghost879 (25. Juni 2013)

Da hats je geklappt mit der "Verschiebung" Richtung Westsachsen/Vogtland. 

Ich bitte um etwas Geduld. Werde mich bemühen heute Abend ein Bild einzustellen. Muss erstmal die Bilder der letzten Touren durchforsten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (25. Juni 2013)

Schöne Bilder von schöner Gegend, aber mir leider völlig unbekannt 
Vielleicht gibts ja noch mehr davon...

Grüße,
CC.
 @kodak: kennst Du Dich in der Gegend aus?


----------



## Ghost879 (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
wie versprochen hier das nächste Bild.
Ein typisches Sommerbild. 

Also, wo war ich da?


----------



## kodak (25. Juni 2013)

@CC. ... wenn du das Westerzgebirge/Vogtland meinst ... absolut nein, das ist nicht mein Einzugsgebiet, bin da auch etwas engstirnig und lehne große Anfahrten zu Tageszielen ab ... was ich gemacht habe sind solche Dinge wie Dresden-Altenberg- Fichtelberg und dann per Bahn zurück oder dort mal einen Marathon gefahren (Greifenstein/Adelsberg/Markersbach ... in der Reihenfolge auch meine Empfehlung) aber das war es auch schon ...
Schloß Lichtenwalde war ein Sommerfest und dann noch einmal so als Ausflug


----------



## CC. (26. Juni 2013)

@Ghost879: das Bild hätte schon ein bißchen größer und vorallem schärfer sein können 
 @kodak: da gehts mir ja so wie Dir. Habe auch nur punktuelle Kenntnisse und weiß mich jetzt in guter Gesellschaft.


----------



## Ghost879 (27. Juni 2013)

...gesucht ist das Haus im Hintergrund bzw. der Standort...

Weiß das denn keiner? 

Dann geb' ich mal nen Tipp: ...Floßgrabenweg...

Gruß


----------



## ore-mountain (27. Juni 2013)

Mhhh ... mir sind da jetzt nur zwei bekannte Floßgrabenwege im Kopf. Einer an der Zwickauer Mulde und einer zwischen Klingenthal und Mühlleiten. Da der Bulli auf eine höhere Lage hindeutet, tippe ich mal auf das Wintersportzentrum am Aschberg bei Mühlleiten.


----------



## Ghost879 (27. Juni 2013)

Das Gebäude auf dem Bild ist das Waldhotel Vogtland und ich steh auf der Seite des Wintersportzentrums.
Somit würde ich sagen, ore-mountain, Du bist dran.


----------



## ore-mountain (27. Juni 2013)

Was einfaches. Welche Stadt ist zu sehen?
Zusatz: Auf welcher Höhe stehe ich?


----------



## titzy (27. Juni 2013)

Also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, so würde ich meinen du schaust auf das schöne Städtchen Kirchberg, aus Richtung vom Geiersberg, bzw. noch etwas weiter südlich davon, aber ist nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Juni 2013)

nee ... leider eiskalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost879 (28. Juni 2013)

Ich würde mal auf Zwickau tippen. Meine den Dom zu erkennen...
Bin mir aber überhaupt nicht sicher.


----------



## Joe27 (28. Juni 2013)

Neuplanitz  standort kreuzberg


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Juni 2013)

Zwickau ist richtig. Vom Dom erkennt man nur die Spitze, ist hinter einem Schornstein. Was man erkennt ist die Mortizkirche und die Lutherkirche.
Kreuzberg ist auch richtig. Neuplanitz nicht ganz, ist Oberplanitz.
Der Kreuzberg war mit 402m übrigens mal der höchste Punkt der Stadt. Dank der Eingemeindungen sind wir jetzt bei sage und schreibe 440m 
Da ihr Beide richtig wart, streitet euch drum ...
Der Staffesstab bleibt zumindest in Westsachsen


----------



## Ghost879 (29. Juni 2013)

Da ich ja erst kürzlich an der Reihe war, würde ich mal sagen: Joe, Du bist dran.

Also dann, bin gespannt...


----------



## Joe27 (30. Juni 2013)

Wo ist dieses Objekt zu finden?


----------



## kodak (30. Juni 2013)

... schöner Jupiter ... nur wo ist der Fred  (für alle die den Spass nicht entdecken, ein Tipp ist NDW ) ... nein ich weiss nicht wo es ein Freilandplanetarium gibt, vielleicht Morgenröthe Rautenkranz? Wegen unseres Siggis


----------



## Rockhopser (30. Juni 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> ... schöner Jupiter ...



*räusper... Saturn... *räusper


----------



## kodak (30. Juni 2013)

naja so eindeutig würde ich das nicht unterschreiben wollen ... denn auch der Jupiter schmückt sich mit eben diesen ...

http://www.wissenschaft.de/sixcms/media.php/1434/bearbeitet_jupiter_ringe_by_nasa.jpg

zu Saturn fiel mir nur "Geiz ist geil" ein, das fand ich jetzt nicht so toll ... am Ende auch egal welcher der Planeten es ist, wir wissen beide nicht wo er steht :-(


----------



## Joe27 (30. Juni 2013)

@kodak

Ist der Planetenweg in Morgenröthe-Rautenkranz. Du darfst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (30. Juni 2013)

das war aber wirklich nur geraten, ich habe es nicht gewusst :-( ... nun sind wir wieder Richtung Ost unterwegs, Abschied vom unbekannten Vogtland und dem Westerzgebirge ... Bild kommt gleich


----------



## kodak (30. Juni 2013)

ich gebe zu das ich das Foto zu Fuss gemacht habe ... den Grund erkläre ich mit der Auflösung ... also wo war ich?


----------



## Trialside (30. Juni 2013)

Könnte die Fahrradbrücke in Dresden Pieschen sein. Aufgenommen von der Brücke der Sternstraße?


----------



## Th. (30. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## kodak (1. Juli 2013)

... alles richtig, ja es ist die Flutrinne in Dresden, links im Hintergrund die Molenbrücke in Pieschen, geradeaus das Ostragehege, die Elbe fließt also eigentlich direkt parallel zu meinem Standort ... Fahrradtourist fand ich unangemessen, davon gab es mehr als genug, so habe ich mir einen Hund geschnappt und bin Gassi gegangen ... sorry keine Sandsäcke gestapelt :-(


die Hafenmühle mit der Eisenbahnbrücke über die Hafeneinfahrt,




 der Baum im Wasser ist eigentlich das Ufer :-(





Flutrinne Richtung Radebeul ...


----------



## CC. (1. Juli 2013)

wow! 
Klasse Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (1. Juli 2013)

Also dann, auf ein Neues. Ganz frisch von heute: von wo aus hat man diesen Blick?


----------



## kodak (2. Juli 2013)

wie genau soll denn der Standort sein? also für mich steht der Baum hier, also entweder oben am Wiesenweg oder am Sportplatz von Weisstropp

http://goo.gl/maps/fK6I4 ...

Sollte es richtig sein, so mache ich NICHT weiter  ...


----------



## Trialside (2. Juli 2013)

Der Sportplatz von Weisstropp ist absolut richtig. Dann würde ich sagen, wer zuerst kommt, postet ein neues Rätsel...


----------



## titzy (2. Juli 2013)

Gut, dann nutze ich mal die Chance und hole das Rätsel mal wieder in den "Westen".

Also, wo bin ich? 
Bonusfrage: Welche geschichtenreiche Sehenswürdigkeit befindet sich unweit des Fotografenstandortes?


----------



## Ghost879 (2. Juli 2013)

Könnte der Hüttchenbergsteinbruch bei Wünschendorf sein. (sagt jedenfalls das Internet )

Nicht weit weg ist der Geyerstein. Ob der geschichtenreich ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Juli 2013)

Ghost879 schrieb:


> Könnte der Hüttchenbergsteinbruch bei Wünschendorf sein. (sagt jedenfalls das Internet )
> 
> Nicht weit weg ist der Geyerstein. Ob der geschichtenreich ist, weiß ich nicht.


 
Wünschendorf ist aber Thüringen und nicht Sachsen.

Sieht aber wirklich sehr verdächtig danach aus.


----------



## titzy (2. Juli 2013)

Ghost879 schrieb:


> Könnte der Hüttchenbergsteinbruch bei Wünschendorf sein. (sagt jedenfalls das Internet )
> 
> Nicht weit weg ist der Geyerstein. Ob der geschichtenreich ist, weiß ich nicht.



OK, Asche auf mein Haupt! 
Der Ort ist richtig, liegt aber wie schon erwähnt doch in Thüringen.
Zu meiner Verteidgung: ich bin in Sachsen losgefahren (vergesse irgendwie immer, das die Grenze zu den thüringer Rostern so nah ist )

Als geschichtsträchtigen Ort meinte ich natürlich den benachbarten Märchenwald.
Das Foto ist unweit der Märchenwaldbaude aufgenommen wurden.

Die Sicht vom Geyerstein ist auch nicht verkehrt, vorallem die Downhill-Rampenspielwiese die dort aufgebaut sind hat fand ich sehr interessant anzuschauen.


Damit ist dann Ghost879 dran!


----------



## Ghost879 (2. Juli 2013)

..und hier was ziemlich einfaches...
Wo wurde das Foto gemacht?


----------



## bergzwerk (3. Juli 2013)

Skihang Schöneck mit Blick auf den Kuhstall?


----------



## ore-mountain (3. Juli 2013)

Ach jetzt erkenne ich es auch. Das ist direkt an der Bergstation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost879 (4. Juli 2013)

Vollkommen richtig.
Wobei der "Kuhstall" kein Kuhstall ist sondern eher ne Unterstellmöglichkeit für landwirtschaftliches Gerät, glaube ich. 
Riecht auch nicht nach Kuhstall...

Bergzwerk, Du bist dran.


----------



## bergzwerk (4. Juli 2013)

Na dann will ich auch mal. Is nich schwer zu lösen. Wo befinde (Ort,Berg etc.) ich mich, und in welche Richtung ist mein Blick gerichtet?


----------



## Joe27 (4. Juli 2013)

@Ghost879

Wobei ein Schweinestall neben der Hohen Reuth in Planung ist


----------



## bergzwerk (5. Juli 2013)

Morgen gebe ich nen Tip, wenn nicht doch noch jemand drauf kommt.


----------



## Joe27 (6. Juli 2013)

Standort müßte Beerheide sein. Blickrichtung Ellefeld?


----------



## bergzwerk (6. Juli 2013)

Beerheide ist richtig, aber welchen Berg habe ich im Blick?


----------



## diamantradler (7. Juli 2013)

Ich denke den Kuhberg bei Netzschkau


----------



## bergzwerk (7. Juli 2013)

joe27 und diamantradler. Beide richtig!! Jetzt liegt´s an euch wer weitermacht.


----------



## diamantradler (7. Juli 2013)

Ich geb ab an joe 27


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe27 (7. Juli 2013)

Welchen Berg hatte ich gestern vor der Linse?


----------



## Ghost879 (7. Juli 2013)

...Aschberg...


----------



## Joe27 (7. Juli 2013)

Richtig!


----------



## Ghost879 (7. Juli 2013)

Ok, dann ich wieder... 
Wo war ich da?


----------



## bergzwerk (7. Juli 2013)

Dürfte die Brücke unten am Gasthaus zum "Lochbauer" sein. Ist die immer noch gesperrt? 
Sollte ich richtig liegen, es darf trotzdem jemand anderes!


----------



## Ghost879 (7. Juli 2013)

Richtig. 
Nu mach Dir nen Kopf.... 
Die war zumindest gesperrt, als ich da war. Irgendwie bin ich aber trotzdem über die Elster gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergzwerk (9. Juli 2013)

wer will, der darf gerne!!!


----------



## ore-mountain (9. Juli 2013)

Ok, dann bin ich mal so frei ... (damit der Staffenstab in Südwestsachsen bleibt!!! )

Etwas über den Tellerrand ... wo stehe ich ?


----------



## schibiker (9. Juli 2013)

Skigebiet Kliny ?


----------



## ore-mountain (9. Juli 2013)

eiskalt


----------



## recon09 (9. Juli 2013)

Ich denke, dass du in Bozi Dar im Skigebiet Neklid stehst. Blick müsste Richtung Jachymov sein.


----------



## ore-mountain (9. Juli 2013)

richtig !
Du bist dran.


----------



## recon09 (10. Juli 2013)

Dort oben kenn ich mich aus 

Hier das nächste Bild:


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Juli 2013)

Totenstein, Maria-Josepha-Turm ?


----------



## recon09 (11. Juli 2013)

Genau dort stand ich. Jetzt kann man nicht mehr hoch, da Schäden festgestellt wurden.


----------



## ore-mountain (12. Juli 2013)

Ist wohl etwas Lack abgeplatzt !?

Neue Rätzel:
Von welchem Berg aus hat man diesen Ausblick auf den Keilberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (12. Juli 2013)

Habe das Gefühl, dass ist der Spiegelwald, bei Grünhain.

Könnte mich aber auch irren.


Mal schauen, was stimmt.


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Juli 2013)

Könnte man meinen. Allerdings sieht man vom Spiegelwald glaub ich nur den Fichtelberg und nicht den Keilberg.


----------



## bergzwerk (14. Juli 2013)

wars´t im Trailcenter am Rabenberg?


----------



## GlockeGT (14. Juli 2013)

Denk ich auch, Rabenberg.


----------



## ore-mountain (14. Juli 2013)

vom Rabenberg sieht man den Keilberg nicht.

bergzwerk,

schwach von dir, dass du das nicht erkennst ...


----------



## bergzwerk (15. Juli 2013)

Dann doch der Kuhberg bei Schönheide? Ich hatte den erst im Verdacht, aber den Blick kenn ich net wirklich? Müßte dann ja wenn de hochkommst von der Steilauffahrt, gleich rechts den schmalen Weg runter sein? Oder gar vom Turm oben fotografiert?


----------



## Joe27 (15. Juli 2013)

Wenn Kuhberg, dann vom Turm aus. War da zuletzt 97 oben.


----------



## schtrietfaidor (15. Juli 2013)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Bärenstein.
Die postkummunistischen Häuser unten könnten der Ort Bärenstein oder schon Veipert sein.


----------



## ore-mountain (15. Juli 2013)

na endlich! 
bergzwerk
mit Kuhberg hast du natürlich Recht! Ist vom Aussichtsturm aufgenommen!
Als ich das Bild geknippst habe, warst du sogar mit dabei!
Schöne Enduro-Runde mit dir und Stefan 
Muss mal wiederholt werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergzwerk (15. Juli 2013)

Ja das machen wir auf jeden Fall!! Hab jetzt grad kein Bild parat. Also wer will der darf gerne weitermachen.


----------



## CC. (17. Juli 2013)

Dann will ich mal der armen Gelegenheit ins Auge fassen und das Rätsel nach Ostsachsen / Hinterelbien bringen.

Wo bin?  Und....warum bin ich dort?


----------



## spümco (17. Juli 2013)

Zittauer Gebirge - Jonsdorf Nonnenfelsen?


----------



## plexi (17. Juli 2013)

Sächsische Schweiz - Grenzplatte?

Warum? Kann man auf dem Weg zum Schneeberg einbauen.


----------



## CC. (17. Juli 2013)

Plexi hat rischtsch.
Grenzplatte, weil....es dort landschaftlich und  auch fahrtechnisch einfach toll ist.
Schneeberg natürlich auch, aber das war eine andere Tour. Nachzulesen im Touren-Fred.


----------



## plexi (17. Juli 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> ...es dort landschaftlich und  auch fahrtechnisch einfach toll ist.



Dachte ich mir beim Wandern auch....muss also nochmal mit dem Rad dahin.

Weiter gehts. Wo ist dieses Bild entstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (18. Juli 2013)

Als alter Radebeuler würde ich mal sagen:
Spitzhaus .-)


----------



## Trialside (18. Juli 2013)

Spitzhaus ist m. E. falsch. Ich tippe auf das Bismarck-Denkmal in Cossebaude.


----------



## plexi (18. Juli 2013)

Trialside hat Recht und darf weiter machen.


----------



## Trialside (18. Juli 2013)

Aus Mangel eines Bildes und weil leler auch Radebeuler ist, übergebe ich trotz des falschen Tipps mal an ihn 

Edit: Wenn leler sich bis morgen nicht zuckt, dann darf auch gerne jemand anderes ein neues Rätsel stellen, damit es hier vorangeht.


----------



## mw.dd (18. Juli 2013)

Trialside schrieb:


> Spitzhaus ist m. E. falsch. Ich tippe auf das Bismarck-Denkmal in Cossebaude.



Das Bismarck-Denkmal in Cossebaude ist damit alleiniger Spitzenreiter n diesem Thread, was die Rätsellösungen betrifft


----------



## absvrd (18. Juli 2013)

so ein mist. man sollte mal nach unten scrollen, bevor man sich ans rätsellösen begibt... haha


----------



## de..josi (21. Juli 2013)

Keiner?

Gut, dann nutze ich die Chance?

Wo blubbert diese Quelle aus der Erde? 

Es blubbert wirklich schön von unten, wo das feine Sandsediment gehoben wird, wenn man genau hinschaut kann man es erkennen .






Der kleine Weg dahin:


----------



## CC. (22. Juli 2013)

Dürrebiele?


----------



## de..josi (22. Juli 2013)

Fast richtig, die Ecke stimmt!!!, es ist aber nicht die Quelle der Dürrebiele.


----------



## jake (23. Juli 2013)

Singeborn  wenn ja dann Google sei Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de..josi (23. Juli 2013)

korrekt!!!


----------



## CC. (23. Juli 2013)

jake schrieb:


> Singeborn  wenn ja dann Google sei Dank



Ähm, das hat nicht mal meine Tante Guugl gewusst. Und obwohl ich schon als Kind dort öfter in der Gegend war, ist mir Ort und Namen völlig unbekannt. 
Gutes Rätsel!


----------



## jake (23. Juli 2013)

Also ich geb zu das ich keine Ahnung hab. Bin über den Hinweis Dürrebiele drauf gekommen. Eine Quelle in der Nähe war gesucht. Gutes Rätsel!!

Hier was neues. Leider in nicht so guter Qualität  mal sehen ob es wer errät


----------



## jake (24. Juli 2013)

Noch kein Rateversuch, also erster Tip: der Berg im Hintergrund heißt so ähnlich wie er aussieht und die Stelle wo ich stehe liegt zwischen 2 Teichen die zu einer Gruppe von 3en gehören


----------



## jake (25. Juli 2013)

Da leider keiner einen Lösungsvorschlag hat  , werd ich mal auflösen.
Der Berg ist der Kahleberg bei Altenberg. Die Teiche sind die Galgenteiche. Der kleinste der 3 ist ein Freibad. Die Stelle an der ich stehe, ist die Orchideenwiese. An dieser Stelle fand 1967 die WM im Biathlon statt. Schießstand für Großkaliber. Jetzt ein unter Naturschutz stehendes Fleckchen Erde 

Wer zuerst kommt, malt bzw. postet zuerst


----------



## CC. (25. Juli 2013)

Is ja ein richtig tolles Bild, aber ich hätte es nie und nimmer erraten.
Wo ist eigentlich   @kodak, der Landschaftsspezialist und   @Th., der immer alles kennt?

Ich werfe mal ein Kleinod in die Runde:





Wo war ich?
Tip: es ist nicht das göttliche Licht im Hintergrund 
Und von der Struktur gibt es dort noch mehr....


----------



## kodak (25. Juli 2013)

ich würde mal Labyrinth in den Raum werfen ...


----------



## kodak (25. Juli 2013)

@CC. ... erst war Urlaub, sehr, sehr schön aber ohne wirkliches Datennetz (auch mal ganz schön) ... dann war ich eine Runde in den Kalkalpen drehen, auch sehr, sehr schön und mal Alpen ganz anders ... der Rest der Woche (und die nächsten Monate) habe ich die Ehre beim Kunden zu sein, da gibt es auch nicht wirklich Internet ...
Naja, beim Bismarkturm in Oberwartha habe ich mich zurück gehalten, da ich wusste das Zeit sehr knapp ist ... das Bild mit der Orchideenwiese hätte ich vielleicht erkannt, den Ort selbst nicht aber der ist schon gespeichert für einen Ausflug, geniales Bild ist es auch, danke


----------



## FrankyFire (25. Juli 2013)

Sieht ein wenig aus wie im Chemnitztal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jake (26. Juli 2013)

ist das vllt am Rauensteinturm 

zu den Orchideenwiesen noch kurz die Bemerkung das es eine Art Singletrail parallel zum Hauptweg gibt. Da ist auch das Bild entstanden.


----------



## mauntzy (26. Juli 2013)

oh Mist Jake, dann hatte ich es doch. war mir nicht sicher, da auf dem Foto siehts so aus als ob auf dem Berg ein Turm steht. Das war mir zu gross für das Haus das oben steht. Und zweitens habe ich mich gefragt was dort der dritte Teich sein solle.


----------



## CC. (26. Juli 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> ich würde mal Labyrinth in den Raum werfen ...



Hast Du fleißig im Tourenfred  mitgelesen?
Und Du hast Recht: es ist das Haltstein-Labyrinth. War zweimal dort und hab mich zweimal verfahren 
Sehr hübsch da. Läßt sich prima in Halbtagestouren einbauen.


----------



## kodak (26. Juli 2013)

sorry, den Tourenfred kann ich leider zeitlich nur sehr eingeschränkt mitverfolgen, war eher wieder eine Kopfsache, also wo kann man mit dem Fahrrad in der Sächsischen Schweiz wirklich zwischen den Steinen ein wenig fahren, da bleibt nicht viel übrig, auch sehr schön mit Kindern dort, vor allem relativ ruhig ... zweiter Gedanke wäre Tisaer Wände gewesen, doch da hättest du es nicht geschafft ein Foto zu machen ohne das es Ärger gegeben hätte (wegen des Rades  ) ... jetzt habe ich den Tourenfred also gelesen und ein Bildchen kommt auch gleich ... 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen ...


----------



## kodak (26. Juli 2013)

nettes Schloss ... nur wo steht es denn eigentlich ...


----------



## mauntzy (26. Juli 2013)

Schloss Oberlichtenau. Ich gebe aber ehrlich zu ich war mir nich mehr sicher welchses Barockschloss das ist - Neschwitz, Wachau oder Oberlichtenau. Da musste ich noch mal Google bemühen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (26. Juli 2013)

Passt ... kann man prima mit dem Keulenberg verbinden ... denn mal los mauntzy...


----------



## mauntzy (27. Juli 2013)

Mal was zur Abkühlung 

Von welchem Berg blicke ich hier zur diesjährigen Ostertour auf plattes Land?

Kleiner Tipp durch die Bäume sieht man die Strassenauffahrt, ich fotografiere vom Wanderweg/MTB Auffahrt. Ich gebs zu, dass ist nicht so einfach wie mein letztes Rätsel.


----------



## Wanderradler (27. Juli 2013)

Plattes Land ist gut, dass einzige, was mir dazu einfällt ist der Rochlitzer Berg.


----------



## mauntzy (27. Juli 2013)

Nun es ist ja auch ein Rätsel. Und das man auf keine weitere Erhebung schaut, ist auch eine Information. Kleiner Tipp: Der Name des Bergs stammt aus dem Sorbischen.


----------



## kodak (27. Juli 2013)

naja Rätsel ist ja nett gemeint, ein Bild ohne Anhaltpunkte ist eine andere Sache ... ja mit dem platten Land hat das Grenzgebiet Richtung Brandenburg so an sich ... da wo denn auch die Sorben ihre Siedlungsgebiete haben ...


----------



## kodak (27. Juli 2013)

lustig ist das sogar der Collmberg bei Oschatz sorbischen Ursprunges ist, ebenso wie der Butterberg bei Bischofswerda, da passt das flache Land nicht wirklich hin ... also sage ich mal einfach der Collmberg, flach ist es auch dort und sorbisch auch (wobei ich das nicht wirklich in Zusammenhang gebracht hätte)


----------



## mauntzy (27. Juli 2013)

Na, nich so ungeduldig. Ich hatte aber ehrlich nur leichte oder schwere Fotos. Und das hier ist nur schwer, weil in der Region hier scheinbar keiner langkommt. Nächster Tipp: Bei besserem Wetter könnte man Horizont eine sächsische Kreisstadt sehn.


----------



## leler (28. Juli 2013)

Also, flaches Land gibt es im Ostsorbischen Raum durchaus und ab und zu auch mal ein Hügelchen wie die Landeskrone bei Görlitz, die es aber wohl nicht ist. 
Die Kreisstadt könnte etwas im Nordosten des Freistaates sein wie Zittau, Weißwasser, Niesky, Löbau, Hoyerswerda oder Görlitz ... ?
Naja, noch etwas vage. Aber vielleicht kam jemand ja jetzt eine Idee, die Story weiterzuspinnen oder es gibt den nächsten Tipp .-)


----------



## kodak (29. Juli 2013)

Ein Bild sollte eben auch ein Aussage beinhalten ... das sind Aeste und Schneelandschaft ... sorry wenn dann der Erkennungswert gegen 0 tendiert und ich der Meinung bin das dies kein Rätselbild ist ...


----------



## mauntzy (29. Juli 2013)

Kein Problem Kodak, ich habe hier auch schon viele Wald- und Wiesenbilder angeschaut und hatte keine Ahnung - wers kannte, hat dann geschrieben, welches Dorf wie und wo. Wer diese Gegend kennt hätte sofort den Bildausschnitt zuordnen können.

Nächste Tipps: Die geratenen Städte sind es alle nicht, anbei noch der gleiche Blick im Sommer und ein Blick von der entgegengesetzten Seite des Berges (leider nur kleines Foto - hab auch ein Schneefoto, aber da erkennt man die berge zu schlecht)












Jetzt aber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (29. Juli 2013)

Dann grenzen wir mal die kreisstaedte weiter ein und sagen

KAMENZ ... im Heidebogen gibt es flaches Land und Berge

Der keulenberg ist es nicht ... die anderen kenne ich nicht ...


----------



## mauntzy (29. Juli 2013)

Kamenz ist es auch nicht. Das Foto von diesem Berg auf die Gegenseite zeigt hingegen einen zumindest regional sehr bekannten Berg.


----------



## leler (29. Juli 2013)

Denke/hoffe, wir können die Kreisstadt weiter eingrenzen:
In meiner Aufzählung hatte ich neulich Bautzen vergessen - eigentlich unverzeihlich als sorbische "Hauptstadt" ...
Bild 3 sieht mir sehr nach Oberlausitz bei Bautzen aus. Nur Hügel, von denen man am Horizont Bautzen sieht, gibt es dort Dutzende :-(
Bild 3 kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor - vielleicht Blick von Cerneboh zum Bieleboh? (Mal ins Blaue geraten, wahrscheinlich gibt es noch diverse andere Berge, die dafür in Frage kommen würden...)


----------



## mr.malcom (29. Juli 2013)

Tante Gurgel spuckt das dazu aus:
http://www.oberer-gasthof-wilthen.de/pages/regional.php

Wilthen, Weifaer Höhe?

Ich kenn die Gegend aber nicht...


----------



## absvrd (29. Juli 2013)

AlterSachse müsste das doch hier mit links erraten.
vielleicht ist es vom bieleboh fotografiert. das eine mal richtung zittau, was dann die kreisstadt im horizont wäre und bild 3 richtung czorneboh/döhlener berg?


----------



## kodak (29. Juli 2013)

Sollte eher der unger sein ... die weifaer hoehe ist ja belegt dank des geborgten Bildes ... Bautzen die Kreisstadt


----------



## Th. (29. Juli 2013)

Ist das vom Großen Picho fotografiert? Kurz unterhalb (westlich) der Pichobaude gab es noch einen Aussichtspunkt - das Nest unten sollte dann Dretschen sein...
War vor zwei Jahren das letzte Mal da, die Erinnerung verblasst leider - sollte man unbedingt mal wieder auffrischen...

Nachtrag: Ich löse gleich mal selber: Die Grafik-Info zu @_mr.m_alcolm s verlinkten Bild im Text lautet: "...blick vom picho.jpg"...


----------



## mauntzy (30. Juli 2013)

Da war ja doch noch einiges an Rate-Action. Th. Hat natürlich als Erster vollkommen recht. Es ist der Aussichtspunkt unterhalb der Baude des großen Picho. Blick auf dretschen und dahinter Bautzen. Gegenüberliegend auf dem Foto links dahrener Berg und rechts Valtenberg. Schöne Bike-Gegend.


----------



## Th. (30. Juli 2013)

Ohne die Vorarbeit der Anderen hätte ich es nicht lösen können und da ich momentan ohnehin kein Bild griffbereit habe, kann jemand anderes weitermachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (30. Juli 2013)

Dann nutze ich mal flink die Gelegenheit - zumal ich glaube noch ein Bildchen schuldig bin .-)











http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1434384
Auch gesuchte Aufnahme stammt aus der Oberlausitz. Mathematiker können ja später die genaue Entfernung im km berechnen...
Sorry, dass ich einen Wegweiser unkenntlich machen musste, sonst wäre es einfach zu einfach geworden. Denke aber, dass die verbliebenen Schilder bei der Orinetierung helfen werden .-)

Gesucht wird der Name des Weges und die beiden Orte, die er verbindet.


----------



## mr.malcom (30. Juli 2013)

Könnte der von links nach rechts der Grenzweg sein, im Rücken läge dann Neudorf, gerade geht es nach Lipová.

Das wäre hier:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=51.02535&mlon=14.387716666666666&zoom=15


----------



## leler (30. Juli 2013)

Charakter des Ortes (Fußgänger/Radfahrer-Grenzübergang) erkannt 
Allerdings knapp verfehlt 
Der von Dir beschriebene Übergang würde so aussehen:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41987496

"Grenzweg" ist auch nicht völlig falsch, verbindet allerdings nicht die Orte dies- und jenseits der Grenze sondern geht direkt auf der Grenze lang.

Musste extra das Foto runterrechnen, damit man die Nummer auf dem gelben Radschild nicht erkennen kann. Sonst wäre es zu einfach geworden. Also der Radweg 3041 Lipová (Hainspach) - Neudorf ist es nicht.

Aber alles schon ganz heiß...


----------



## mr.malcom (30. Juli 2013)

Dann hier ?
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=51.04741666666666&mlon=14.327033333333333&zoom=15

Geradeaus: Hilgersdorf
im Rücken: Steinigtwolmsdorf

Die Übergänge sehen doch alle gleich aus


----------



## leler (31. Juli 2013)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> Die Übergänge sehen doch alle gleich aus



Stimmt. Manchmal denkt man, sämtliche Felsbrocken der Region wurden an die Grenze geschleppt .-)

Volle Punktzahl! 

Du bist an der Reihe....


----------



## mr.malcom (31. Juli 2013)

Nun gut, dan wollen wir mal:





Sollte recht leicht sein.
Ich will jedoch nicht wissen was ich sehe, sondern den genauen Standort, der Ort reicht mir noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (31. Juli 2013)

Porschdorf - nördlich der S163?


----------



## Th. (31. Juli 2013)

1 bezahlt? Im Aufzug das Fahrrad mit hochgenommen?
http://www.oberelbe.de/tourismus/wandern/rathmannsdorfer-aussichtsturm.html


----------



## mr.malcom (31. Juli 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> 1 bezahlt? Im Aufzug das Fahrrad mit hochgenommen?
> http://www.oberelbe.de/tourismus/wandern/rathmannsdorfer-aussichtsturm.html



1 bezahlt, Fahrrad unten stehen gelassen, selbt hochgelaufen und einen kühlen Hopfenblütentee genossen.

Alles richtig, du bist dran.


----------



## CC. (31. Juli 2013)

Schönes Foto, tolles Rätsel. Und souveräne Auflösung.


----------



## Th. (31. Juli 2013)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> Alles richtig, du bist dran.



Wo ich doch keine gescheiten Bilder mehr habe...

...deshalb mal über den Tellerrand - sprich die Freistaatsgrenze - geblickt:





Wie heißt diese nicht-sächsische Kleinstadt, bzw. wem haben wir dieses, sich harmonisch in die Umgebung einfügende graue Konstrukt, welchem eine gewisse Affinität zu einem Würfel nicht abzusprechen ist, zu verdanken ...? 
Tipp: Für den, der die anderen aktuellen Threads im SuV Teil verfolgt, sollte das ganz einfach sein...


----------



## mauntzy (1. August 2013)

merkwürdig: Der Berg im Hintergrund sieht aus wie der Fichtelberg, links wäre dann der Keilberg und rechts auch nicht sichtbar der Pöhlberg. Aber da passt es mit der nichtsächsischen Stadt nicht, auch wenn die Kirche der Marienberg sehr ähnlich sieht. Der graue Kasten ist für mich auch unklar--- wer hat denn da hinter der Grenze gebaut ;-)

Oder ist es das ehemalige Sebastiansberg?


----------



## Th. (1. August 2013)

Ich lÃ¶se mal auf - ist fÃ¼rs SachsenfotorÃ¤tsel doch recht weit entfernt und ich will das nicht unnÃ¶tig in die LÃ¤nge ziehen...
Fotostandpunkt ist der KÃ¶sseinegipfel im Fichtelgebirge (kurz unterhalb des Gipfels steht die "Sachsenbank" ->siehe SuV Tourenfred). Die Kleinstadt ist Waldershof und der graue Klotz ist das 10000mÂ² groÃe Logistikzentrum (also Lager und Versand) von Cube. Erbaut 2010, mittlerweile zu klein, plant Cube weiter zu expandieren...
Was die Berge im Hintergrund betrifft, bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich vermute das ist der Kaiserwald im BÃ¶hmischen. Wie auch die KÃ¶sseine knapp 1000m hoch. 
Dazwischen sollte Ã¼brigens noch Waldsassen liegen und das sollte dann auch noch die Ghost-Piloten aufhorchen lassen. 
Saustarke Gegend dort.

Wer will darf weitermachen.

Nachtrag: Der Hintergrundberg kÃ¶nnte der DyleÅ sein - ZweithÃ¶chster im OberpfÃ¤zer Wald, 940m nahe des europÃ¤ischen Mittelpunktes 
Wie gesagt, saustarke Gegend...


----------



## CC. (2. August 2013)

Danke für den Heimatkundeausflug. Ich hab da zwar gestanden, aber erkannt habe ich es nicht.

Damit es hier weitergeht:





Wieviel Grad waren es dort? Äh, nein...
Ich möchte den Namen des Berges, auf dem der Turm steht. Ich lasse den Namen auch zweisprachig gelten...

Die Qualität des Fotos ist schlecht, sorry. Aber die Ansicht ist klasse, vorallem, weil sie so schön ungewohnt ist. Von der anderen Seite kennen ihn sicher viele...


----------



## leler (2. August 2013)

Buková hora/ Zinkenstein, mitunter auch als Aussiger Fernsehturm bekannt, der auch das Dresdener Elbtal schon seit DDR-Zeiten nebenbei mit TV versorgt. Können wir also vielleicht gerade noch so als Sachsen gelten lassen .-)
http://www.openstreetmap.org/browse/node/324393470
http://www.mapy.cz/#!x=14.232173&y=...20.307956_51.023205_6&d=base_1835240_0_6&l=16
Besonderes Merkmal: Der Eisfang unter den Antennen über der Kanzel ist typisch und verrät den TV-Turm .-)

Von Aussichtsturm/Rozhledna Naschowitz Nackovice http://www.rozhlednyunas.cz/rozhledny/nackovice-u-loveckovic/ gibt es einen netten Feldweg, der am ehemaligen Ort Gross-Zinken http://www.zanikleobce.cz/index.php?obec=4647 vorbeiführt. Ist das Foto von dort aus gemacht?

Aber mein "Geheimtipp" ist die Anfahrt von Norden/Nordwesten: 
Entweder a) von der Elbe vor Techlovice abbiegen und über Babin nach Rytirov und dann denn Rytirovska Cesta weg hoch zum Fernsehturm (gut asphaltiert, wäre auch etwas für die RRler bei quaeldich.de...) oder 
b) in Techlovice links ab und am Bach die Straße und dann den Weg hinauf. Wunderbar steil .-)
Viel Spass bei der nächsten Tour in der Region dort!


----------



## CC. (2. August 2013)

Jetzt hatte ich schon gedacht, das ist schwierig  Aber wenn die Spezialisten fie Türme schon am Eisfang erkennen. ...
Völlig richtige Lösung. 
Ich bin von Süden gekommen. Stichwort: Schlängelweg im SVTF. Übrigens ein Mörderanstieg bri gefühlten 40º.
Überrascht war ich, daß der Turm dann so ein Stumpen ist (im Gegensatz zum gewohnten, schlanken Dresdner Fernsehturm)....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (3. August 2013)

Doch nicht etwa den roten oder grünen Wanderweg von Zubrnice? 
http://mapy.cz/#!x=14.209898&y=50.664222&z=12&l=16&d=muni_2113_1
Das ist sicher ein Mörderanstieg...
Den blauen Weg von Male Brezno (Westanstieg von der Elbe aus über die Wüstung Vitín  (Wittine) http://www.zanikleobce.cz/index.php?obec=3231 habe ich mir vorgenommen, wenn es mal wieder kühler ist .-)

Bevor hier aber ein Thread "Trails im rechtselbischen Böhmischen Mittelgebirge" entsteht, schnell das nächste Rätselbild. Langsam werden die Fotos bei mir knapp...






Zugegeben, die sächsische Landesgrenze ist 300m entfernt. Aber vielleicht können wir es ja als "Blick nach Sachsen" gerade noch so gelten lassen .-)
Gesucht wir der Name der Ortschaft nebenan (verbirgt sich rechts hinter/unterhalb des Kreuzes)...
Kleiner Tipp: Foto aus aktuellem Anlaß .-)
Dieses Wochenende ist schließlich EBM!
(Daher auch gleich die Bitte um Geduld: Zum Auflösen komme ich wohl erst am Montagabend - vorausgesetzt, Seiffen wird überlebt .-)

Grüße und gut Schwitz am Wochenende!


----------



## CC. (3. August 2013)

leler schrieb:


> Doch nicht etwa den roten oder grünen Wanderweg von Zubrnice?
> http://mapy.cz/#!x=14.209898&y=50.664222&z=12&l=16&d=muni_2113_1
> Das ist sicher ein Mörderanstieg...
> Den blauen Weg von Male Brezno (Westanstieg von der Elbe aus über die Wüstung Vitín  (Wittine) http://www.zanikleobce.cz/index.php?obec=3231 habe ich mir vorgenommen, wenn es mal wieder kühler ist .-)


Das Foto ist am Ortsrand von Kirnice entstanden. Sieht harmlos aus, ist aber auch aufgrund verwalteter Wegführung (der Schlängelweg ist von 19hundertdunnemal) nicht glatt fahrbar. und bis dahin hatte ich irgendwie schon 5 Stunden unwegsames Mittelgebirge hinter mir.) Schreib mal in den Tourenfred, wenn Du den Anstieg von Male Brezno gefahren bist. Würde mich auch interessieren.




> (Daher auch gleich die Bitte um Geduld: Zum Auflösen komme ich wohl erst am Montagabend - vorausgesetzt, Seiffen wird überlebt .-)
> 
> Grüße und gut Schwitz am Wochenende!


Survival-Grüße ,
CC.


----------



## leler (5. August 2013)

Danke für die Survival-Grüße!
Hat geholfen: überlebt und rechtzeitig zum Post-EBM-Gewitter wieder im Auto gewesen .-)
Ohja, diese Wege aus den früheren Jahrhunderten habens ins sich - erst recht wenn keiner mehr lang geht, weil es die Häuser oder gar Dörfter z.T. nicht gibt. Oder der Hohlweg zu schmal für die Traktoren ist, die dann neben auf Wiese/Feld einen neuen Weg formen und der alte von einem Weg zu einem Feldrain verbuscht...

Aber zurück zum Rätsel:
Upps, war dies zu schwierig?
Hatte gedacht, dass Seiffen als Tipp schon ausreichen würde...
Niemand aus MEK hier?


----------



## mauntzy (6. August 2013)

Mnisek ist im Rücken, du schaust von der Anhöhe zwar eher in Richtung Brüderwiese. Mit rechts unten meinst du aber wahrscheinlich Deutscheinsiedel, was dort im Tal liegt.

Ich war auch beim EBM dabei. Und auch pünktlich zum Gewitter abfahrbereit. An der Stelle mit dem Kreuz kommt man da leider nicht vorbei, weil man nur im Wald rumhonkt.


----------



## leler (6. August 2013)

100% korrekt. Brüderwiese stimmt 
http://mapy.cz/#!x=13.493092&y=50.620762&z=18&l=15
Bist dran...


----------



## mauntzy (7. August 2013)

Darf gern jemand anderes Mal. Ich brauch erst wieder neue Bilder. Wer möchte? Überhaupt noch jemand da?


----------



## tblade_ (25. August 2013)

Wird sicher jeder der Einheimischen kennen.


----------



## diamantradler (25. August 2013)

Oberbecken Markersbach ?


----------



## tblade_ (25. August 2013)

So ist es. War ja nicht allzu schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schibiker (26. August 2013)

da war ich gestern erst ...


----------



## tblade_ (26. August 2013)

Ich ebenso, da ist auch das Bild entstanden. Mistwetter war da oben. Die 4-Hübel-Tourer waren nicht zu beneiden.


----------



## diamantradler (26. August 2013)

Hab grad kein Bild  also wer will als nächster


----------



## tblade_ (26. August 2013)

Wenn kein anderer will hab ich noch eins von meiner heutigen Feierabendrunde. Die Brücke wurde 1897 erbaut.


----------



## FrankyFire (27. August 2013)

Sieht genauso aus, wie das letzte mal, als das das Rätsel war.
Das ist das alte Eisenbahnviadukt in Chemnitz - Rabenstein.


----------



## tblade_ (27. August 2013)

Korrekt.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyFire (27. August 2013)

Dann kommt jetzt ein einfaches...einfach, weil ich sonst keine Bilder hab' 





Wenn euch das zu einfach ist, unweit davon entfernt befindet sich dieser, hier noch kleine, Fluss. Welcher ist es? Edit: Unweit im Sinne von "Man braucht keine 10 Minuten um hin zu kommen".




PS: Sorry für die Bildqualität, bei der Reperatur haben die ordentlich gepfuscht (zumal es nur ein Handybild ist)


----------



## ore-mountain (27. August 2013)

Also der Funkturn ist schon mal der bei Geyer. 
Wenn du von kleinen Fluss redest ... Zschopau !?


----------



## FrankyFire (27. August 2013)

Ja, das ist korrekt.

Der Fluss stimmt allerdings nicht, es ist die Zwönitz.
In etwa hier:
50.607605, 12.853614


----------



## leler (27. August 2013)

FrankyFire schrieb:


> Sieht genauso aus, wie das letzte mal, als das das Rätsel war.
> Das ist das alte Eisenbahnviadukt in Chemnitz - Rabenstein.



Damals noch ohne die legendär-berüchtigten Poller am Anfang und Ende des Viaduktes? Oder haben die sich nur so gut getarnt, dass ich sie übersehe?


----------



## FrankyFire (28. August 2013)

leler schrieb:


> Damals noch ohne die legendär-berüchtigten Poller am Anfang und Ende des Viaduktes? Oder haben die sich nur so gut getarnt, dass ich sie übersehe?



Mir ist nicht mal bekannt, dass es dort welche gibt 
Hat m an da welche hingestellt, oder bin ich einfach nur immer so unachtsam beim vorbeifahren?

BTW: @ore-mountain ist dran.


----------



## tblade_ (28. August 2013)

FrankyFire schrieb:


> Hat man da welche hingestellt, oder bin ich einfach nur immer so unachtsam beim vorbeifahren?



Da hast du dir deine Antwort quasi schon selbst gegeben.  Das Viadukt ist im Übrigen baufällig, aber die Stadt hat, wie sollte es auch anders sein, keinen Pfeng übrig.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## FrankyFire (28. August 2013)

tblade_ schrieb:


> Da hast du dir deine Antwort quasi schon selbst gegeben.  Das Viadukt ist im Übrigen baufällig, aber die Stadt hat, wie sollte es auch anders sein, keinen Pfeng übrig.



Naja, für ein Stadion reicht es ja...


----------



## schibiker (28. August 2013)

tblade_ schrieb:


> Ich ebenso, da ist auch das Bild entstanden. Mistwetter war da oben. Die 4-Hübel-Tourer waren nicht zu beneiden.


 Du mußt nur schnell genug sein, der erste wird es fast im Trockenen geschaft haben, ich bin ca. 20min im Regen zum Fichtelberg ...


----------



## ore-mountain (28. August 2013)

FrankyFire,

ich schwankte zwischen Zwönitz und Zschopau. Da du von einem "Fluss" schriebst, fliel meine Wahl auf die Zschopau.

So neues Rätzel! 
Wo stehe ich. Was mann sieht ist selbsterklärend ...


----------



## titzy (28. August 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> FrankyFire,
> So neues Rätzel!
> Wo stehe ich. Was mann sieht ist selbsterklärend ...



Also ich würd ja mal wild tippen, dass du dich auf dem Köhlersteig befunden hast, möglicherweise bei den Köhlerspitzen nahe Waldfrieden an der Göltsch mit Blick auf die legendäre Götschtalbrücke und dem Windrad von Reichenbach im Hintergrund, ist aber nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (28. August 2013)

Köhlerspitzen ist richtig!
Ging aber schnell ...


----------



## titzy (28. August 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Köhlerspitzen ist richtig!
> Ging aber schnell ...



Ging bei mir auch nur mittels Zuhilfenahme einer Karte und triangulieren des Windrades, denn das war der entscheidende Hinweis.
Btw da hast du mir gleich mal ne Idee für nen möglichen Sonntagsausflug geliefert.  
Ich hoffe nur, das Wetter wird nicht so regnerisch wie es aktuell noch für Sonntag gemeldet ist laut wetter.com, nicht das ichs Radl völlig umsonst mit nach Sachsen nehme.

Aber btt, auch mal was einfaches:
Wo stehe ich hier und auf was wird herrunter geblickt?




Falls es wieder erwarten zu schwer seien sollte, so gibts noch das Foto in die andere Richtung


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. August 2013)

Du stehst auf der Elstertalbrücke und schaust auf die Elster.


----------



## titzy (29. August 2013)

Korrekt, bist dran Freerider1504


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. August 2013)

Wenn jemand anderes ein Bild hat, darf er gern posten. Ich komme zu selten in Sachsen zum Fahren.


----------



## ore-mountain (29. August 2013)

nicht etwas einfach gelöst !? ... Elstertalbrücken gibts doch viele ...


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. August 2013)

Das ist die bei der Rentzschmühle, bzw. Barthmühle Richtung Lochbauer.


----------



## titzy (30. August 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> nicht etwas einfach gelöst !? ... Elstertalbrücken gibts doch viele ...



Mag seien, aber ich persönlich kenne nicht so viele, auf denen man so hoch droben über die Elster kommt und die dann auch noch laut Wikipedia Elstertalbrücke heißen ... deswegen fand ich das schon ausreichend genug.
Und Freerider1504 konnte es ja auch noch genügen weiter eingrenzen.


----------



## Th. (5. September 2013)

Bevor das hier einschläft und schon mal als Vorgeschmack auf die nächste Saison...ein wahrhaftiger Lattenzaun.



Wo wartet der momentan auf Schnee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schibiker (6. September 2013)

so einen Zaun kenne ich nur beim Kaffee König in O'thal, der hier steht aber wohl woanders ...


----------



## Th. (6. September 2013)

Das ist richtig. O'thal stimmt nicht.


----------



## jake (6. September 2013)

ich schmeiss mal geising in die runde


----------



## Th. (6. September 2013)

Na, da schmeiss ich mal 'nen  zurück - jake ist dran.


----------



## jake (7. September 2013)

da lös ich mal ein bild und dann hab ich selber kein neues 

also wer zuerst kommt - postet zuerst


----------



## Inni (7. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (7. September 2013)

Keulenberg?


----------



## Inni (7. September 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> Keulenberg?


----------



## kodak (7. September 2013)

ich glaube in der Gegend waren wir noch nie zu Besuch  ... jetzt nicht wirklich DAS Mtb-Revier, ich verbinde damit immer meine ersten großen Ausflüge mit dem Rad (26" Diamant, 10- Gang Favorit Schaltung  , deswegen heute einmal eine Reminiszenz ...





Für alle Freunde von 4-Rädern ... früher stand dort ein Schild "Achtung 1. Gang zu benutzen!"


----------



## wildbiker (7. September 2013)

burg kriebstein

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kodak (7. September 2013)

so ist es ... weiter geht es


----------



## wildbiker (7. September 2013)

ok bin jetz zwar nich zu hause... grad im erzgebirge unterwegs...hab aber nen bild aufm handy gefunden...




wo steht dieser turm?

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## jake (12. September 2013)

mal bitte einen hinweis, sonst geht es hier ja gar nicht weiter :-(


----------



## wildbiker (12. September 2013)

Turm liegt 148,5 m über dem Meeresspiegel. 01.04.1909 eingeweiht. Turm liegt heute im Kernbereich des Naturschutzgebietes, dem ältesten Schutzgebiet für Pflanzen.


----------



## Stumpi83 (13. September 2013)

Das ist der Bismarck-Turm in Wurzen, nicht wahr?


----------



## wildbiker (13. September 2013)

Stumpi83 schrieb:


> Das ist der Bismarck-Turm in Wurzen, nicht wahr?



korrekt, weiter gehts...

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpi83 (13. September 2013)

Nun gut, dann schauen wir mal, wer diese Stadt erkennt..


----------



## CC. (18. September 2013)

Gib doch mal zwei Tips, damit hier was weiter geht.
Zeit is ja schon lang 'rum....


----------



## Stumpi83 (18. September 2013)

Die Tour, die an dieser stadt vorbeiführt verläuft entlang der Zschopau und um einen Stausee..


----------



## kodak (18. September 2013)

eine Stadt im Erzgebirge  ... tippe ich mal damit es hier weiter geht ...


----------



## Stumpi83 (18. September 2013)

etwas nördlicher


----------



## kodak (18. September 2013)

naja Stausee könnte Kriebstein sein ... allerdings ist das nicht Kriebstein und auch nicht Waldheim ... Mittweida kenne ich nicht aus der Perspektive obwohl ich als Kind viel in der Nähe war ...


----------



## Stumpi83 (18. September 2013)

Liess dir deinen Fred noch mal durch und schau dir das Bild noch mal genau an..


----------



## kodak (18. September 2013)

Sollte es wirklich kriebethal sein ... kenne immer nur den blick von der burg und dann wieder waldheim, da musste ich umsteigen nach geringswalde


----------



## Stumpi83 (18. September 2013)

fast.. ^^ im linken Bildbereich, hinter dem Grün versteckt sich ein "Festplatz".. und das Gebäude mit der rotbraunen Häuserwand ist eigentlich auch ziemlich markant..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (18. September 2013)

Na dann wohl doch waldheim ... die Häuserwand die jva ...


----------



## Stumpi83 (18. September 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> Na dann wohl doch waldheim ... die Häuserwand die jva ...


 Exakt!  Fotografiert von einem Trail, der sich in etwa hier befindet: 51.08017,13.027462


----------



## kodak (18. September 2013)

also ohne die Hinweise wäre ich nie drauf gekommen, das Bild gab ja auch nicht viel Details her  ... und aus dem Blickwinkel kannte ich die JVA auch noch nicht, immer nur platt davor  ... das markante Rathaus ist ja gut ausgeblendet ... das alles mit der Erinnerung vor 30 Jahren


----------



## kodak (18. September 2013)

so ... der ist fies ich weiss aber der Clou ist eigentlich die Historie der blauen Kästen ... heute gibt es das ja etwas moderner wieder ;-)

Also sind folgende Fragen zu beantworten:

Welche Funktion hatten diese blauen Kästen einmal ?
Wo stehen sie ? --> Hinweis: In der Nähe findet ein netter familiärer Marathon statt, für Erfrischung ist im Sommer und Winter gesorgt und ein paar Felsen stehen da auch noch in der Landschaft rum ;-)


----------



## CC. (18. September 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> und aus dem Blickwinkel kannte ich die JVA auch noch nicht, immer nur platt davor



Lieber platt davor, als mittendrin...
Ich mach' um so was lieber einen großen Bogen. Aber bei einem hübschen Trail würde ich eine Ausnahme machen...


----------



## kodak (18. September 2013)

Naja wo ich davor stand hätten sie mich nicht genommen,  war für Damen reserviert  

Wo bleiben die Angebote für das Rätsel?  ... morgen gibt es mehr Hinweise zum Ort ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (18. September 2013)

mmmh...für konspirative Briefkästen sind sie durch die Nummern zu auffällig. ..


----------



## Th. (18. September 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> so ... der ist fies ich weiss aber der Clou ist eigentlich die Historie der blauen Kästen ... heute gibt es das ja etwas moderner wieder ;-)
> 
> Also sind folgende Fragen zu beantworten:
> 
> ...



Erinnern mich an die Paketauslieferungsboxen von dereinst, wo ich als Kind jedes Jahr vor Weihnachten das Westpacket holen durfte...
Bei uns war die Box allerdings komplett grau und es gab nur eine - habe somit keine Ahnung wo das ist.


----------



## kodak (19. September 2013)

Punkt 1 ist also geklärt ... ja es sind Paketauslieferungsboxen, heute Packstation genannt, der Schlüssel kam von der Postfrau ... 
Der Rest ... also die Region ist lesbar  halt ein stolzes Volk ... die Steine die dem Marathon seinen Namen geben und ganz in der der Nähe tragen voran den Namen eines mythologischen Wesens, die Stadt heißt fast wie ein stolzer sehr großer Vogel, die zusammengefasste Gattung trägt wieder das mythologische Wesen voran ... achso der Marathon ist immer Anfang September ..


----------



## mw.dd (19. September 2013)

Geyer/Greifensteine


----------



## kodak (19. September 2013)

Der Micha darf weitermachen ... den Greifenstein Marathon kann ich gerade Einsteigern empfehlen,  übersichtlich und landschaftlich sehr schön ...


----------



## Ghost879 (19. September 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> Der Micha darf weitermachen ... den Greifenstein Marathon kann ich gerade Einsteigern empfehlen,  übersichtlich und landschaftlich sehr schön ...



Was die Landschaft und die Organisation angeht, kann ich mach dem nur anschließen. Fand die Strecke aber nicht gerade einfach, vorallem was die Bergab(wurzel)passagen angeht. Ich mit meinem Hardtail wurde zumindest ordentlich durchgeschüttelt. 
Vorteil: Es gibt genügend Streckenlängen zur Auswahl (20,30,60,90km)

Für Einsteiger ist vielleicht der 3TM besser geeignet. Ist halt ein recht schneller und technisch kaum anspruchsvoller Marathon...
Wenn das Wetter (und die Form einigermaßen) passt, werde ich nächstes Jahr bei beiden wieder am Start sein.


----------



## kodak (19. September 2013)

Naja mtb charakter sollte es schon haben  ... markersbach ist da ein schlechtes Beispiel ... schade finde ich immer das runden gedrehe ... da kann ich nur den P- Weg empfehlen ... www.p-weg.de ... war am we wieder 89 km / 2400 hm mit richtigen Anstiegen (400hm am Stück mit 16-20%) und feinsten Fangoabfahrten ...


----------



## CC. (19. September 2013)

Respekt!


----------



## mw.dd (19. September 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> Der Micha darf weitermachen ... den Greifenstein Marathon kann ich gerade Einsteigern empfehlen,  übersichtlich und landschaftlich sehr schön ...



Ich habe nur aus Mitleid gelöst, Bild habe ich keines. Mittlerweile war glaube  ich auch jeder markante Punkt, den ich kenne, schonmal und manche mehrmals.

Also: wer will darf weitermachen.


----------



## jake (21. September 2013)

na dann würde ich mal dankend übernehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jake (22. September 2013)

hmm?? noch kein versuch? dann hier der erste tip: der teich um den es geht, liegt nahe der grenze zum ausländischen nachbarn :-D hinter mir ist ein berg (keine bäume) den wir auch schon hier hatten


----------



## Th. (22. September 2013)

Dann rate ich mal auf den Schwarzen Teich südwestlich des Kahleberges...


----------



## jake (23. September 2013)

BINGO!!! und weiter geht's


----------



## Th. (23. September 2013)

War geraten - nach den Tipps aber auch nicht schwer...

Na dann zum Nächsten:




Wo und was?


----------



## mw.dd (23. September 2013)

Hohburgtunnel, Moritzburg. Hab leider immer noch kein Bild - aber Du darfst nochmal


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. September 2013)

Ich habs auch gewusst, aber die Gusche gehalten, weil ich kein Bild hab´.


----------



## Th. (23. September 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Hohburgtunnel, Moritzburg. Hab leider immer noch kein Bild - aber Du darfst nochmal



Na, da will ich wenigstens noch einen Infolink für die google-Faulen anfügen. 
Mich erstaunt dort immer wieder, dass da, kaum 20m vom Hauptwanderweg entfernt, keinerlei Hinweise zum Tunnel vorhanden sind. Kein Wegweiser, keine Infotafel, kein sonstwas.

Weitermachen darf wer will - ich heb' mir noch ein paar Bilder fürn Winter auf ...


----------



## firlie (24. September 2013)

Damit ich das Bildchen in meinem Album mit nem richtigen Namen versehen kann, stelle ich´s noch mal in den richtigen Fred.
Es sollte eigentlich nicht schwer sein und das Gebiet wo das Foto entstanden ist, reicht mir.






Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Robby78 (24. September 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> Erinnern mich an die Paketauslieferungsboxen von dereinst, wo ich als Kind jedes Jahr vor Weihnachten das Westpacket holen durfte...
> Bei uns war die Box allerdings komplett grau und es gab nur eine - habe somit keine Ahnung wo das ist.



Diese Kästen waren zu Zeiten der Deutschen Post (DDR) keine schlechte Sache. Nach der Wende verschwanden diese jedoch und dann wurden die heute üblichen gelben Packstationen als was völlig neues angepriesen. Zu DDR-Zeiten war ja bei den wenigsten tagsüber jemand zu Hause und Postämter auch nicht überall, also bekam man einen Schlüssel in einem Mehrweg-Umschlag in den Briefkasten und konnte dann seine Pakete abholen. Der Schlüssel ließ sich nach Öffnen des Faches nicht mehr entfernen, die Tür nach der Entnahme auch nicht mehr Öffnen. Die Post hatte einen Schlüssel, mit dem sie die Fächer öffnen konnte und gleichzeitig den Schlüssel für den Paketempfänger abziehen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (24. September 2013)

:thumbup:
Gut, daß es noch jemand weiß...


----------



## firlie (24. September 2013)

@Robby78  & CC. 

Hallo ihr zwei Schwafeltanten. 
Das ist ja alles ganz nett und für die Nachwendekinder ein interessantes Stück Ostgeschichte, aber will keiner mit dem -firlie- spielen ???

-------------------------------------

Für alle anderen, der erste Tipp: 
Der Nixensee auf dem Foto liegt östlich von firlie-country, na sagen wir eher nordöstlich.

N`abend
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (24. September 2013)

Des is ja offensichtlich, wenn der Lausitzer Granit im Steinbruch so vordergründig präsentiert wird. Also ich würde das als Tip nicht gelten lassen 

Königshain?


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. September 2013)

Och mensch, den wollte ich mir aufheben, hab ne ganze Weile im ***wald danach gesucht. Ist es der, für den ich ihn halte?





Nett auch die Inschrift auf der anderen Seite:


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. September 2013)

Nunja, mein Bike hat im Hohwalder Tagebau Grenzland gebadet.


----------



## firlie (25. September 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Nunja, mein Bike hat im Hohwalder Tagebau Grenzland gebadet.


 
...und dazu noch in "VERBOTENER ZONE"
Ertappt !!!
Es gibt also noch andere "Täter"
Übergroßes  !!!

Gefluteter Steinbruch im Hohwald ist richtig. Also hab ich die Sache vom Hals.
Waldschleicher du darfst !

Schöne Nacht den Schlafenden
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (26. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> ...und dazu noch in "VERBOTENER ZONE"
> Ertappt !!!



Verdammt. 
Lustigerweise hätte ich den See ohne die riesige Aufschrift "BADEN VERBOTEN" gar nicht gefunden.

Hmm, ich habe den Foto selten dabei, daher einfach eins aus dem letzten Jahr:





Welches überregional bedeutsame Ereignis wurde hier bestritten?


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. September 2013)

Ich dachte, der sichtbare Eingang dieses Parkplatzes wäre eindeutig.  
Sehr bekanntes Dorf, beliebter Ausgangspunkt fürs Fußvolk, die Bewegungsfreiheit der Biker ist ab dort leider eingeschränkt.
Die Kids auf dem Bild bestreiten natürlich nur das Rahmenprogramm des anschließenden Rennens.


----------



## Th. (28. September 2013)

Als Veranstaltung denke ich mal der Bergpreis, wo genau weiss ich nicht. Hihedo? Parkplatz Richtung Weifberg?


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. September 2013)

Alles richtig.  Im Rahmen des Bergpreises kann man mal die Kids in die Spur schicken.


----------



## kodak (28. September 2013)

Huch, ein Asphaltschneiderrennen ;-) woher soll man das kennen im mtb forum :-(


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. September 2013)

Na, auf dem Bild ist doch eindeutig die Förderung des MTB Nachwuchses zu erkennen. Es soll ja auch Biker geben, welche mehrere Arten von Radeln betreiben. 
Wer Kinder hat, dem kann ich das Event wirklich empfehlen. Anschließend kann man in/um Hinterhermsdorf noch schön fahren. Mit meinem Junior (da war er 7) hab ich dort 20km abgespult. Weifberg, Waldhusche, Birkenweg...


----------



## Th. (29. September 2013)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder was ganz Leichtes. Wo bin ich und was sehe ich...


----------



## kodak (30. September 2013)

fast war ich auf dem Sonnensteintrip  ... aber es ist wohl eher Niedersedlitz/Zschachwitz und die Lockwitztalbrücke ... achso Standpunkt, naja da fällt mir nur die Malschendorfer Höhe ein (hatte erst den Triebenberg, doch da passt glaube ich die Perspektive nicht ganz) ein ... alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr


----------



## Th. (30. September 2013)

Na @kodak, denk lieber noch mal nach...deinen Lösungsvorschlag muss ich so leider ablehnen.


----------



## kodak (30. September 2013)

ich dachte mir es ja auch das es nicht stimmt ... die Strasse passt nicht in mein Weltbild :-( ... würde zum Triebenberg passen, doch dort habe ich dann wieder ein Problem mit den Bäumen im Vordergrund irgendwie ... etwas anderes bekomme ich garnicht hin, die Nebelschwaden sind der Elbe geschuldet, das ist auch eindeutig ... also nehme ich den zweiten Joker " Triebenberg" ...
Moritzburg war sehr interessant, da denkt man immer man kennt alles und dann tauchen Tunnel auf ... Danke für die Heimatkunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (30. September 2013)

@kodak, was ist los mit dir, das ist doch dein altes Hausrevier...

Ok, dann ein paar Hilfestellungen:
- Meines Erachtens ist auf dem Bild kein einziger m² Dresden zu sehen
- Ich stehe auch nicht auf Dresdner Boden
- Die Lockwitztalbrücke ist nicht zu sehen
- Die Straße im Vordergrund ist eine touristisch stark frequentierte Sackgasse

Elbe ist zumindest schon mal richtig, fange am Besten noch mal von vorn an


----------



## kodak (30. September 2013)

... zu lange abwesend  ... Hausrevier :-( ... naja dann doch Sonnenstein und die Seidewitztalbrücke ... die Strasse ist die zur Bastei ... ich werde alt (bin es ja eigentlich schon) ... Sonnenaufgang ;-) ... so besser?


----------



## leler (30. September 2013)

Genau, dies hätte ich jetzt auch getippt...
Nur beim exakten Standpunkt bin ich mir unsicher, Hohburkersdorfer Höhe oder etwas südlicher am Westrand von Rathewalde?


----------



## CC. (30. September 2013)

Napoleonslinde / Hohburkersdorfer Höhe mit Blick auf den Sonnenstein und diese unsäglichen Windmühlen.
Aber.... zu spät 
 @kodak: schwächelst Du? Gehts Dir wie mir mit nachlassenden Erinnerungen?


----------



## Th. (30. September 2013)

Ihr habt natürlich alle recht. 
Ich stehe ca. 500m unterhalb des Hohburkersdofer Rundblicks Richtung Hocksteinschänke. 
Basteistraße, Elbtal unter Frühnebel, Pirna Sonnenstein, Seidewitztalbrücke, Windräder bei Ober-/Niederfrauendorf, ganz rechts der Wilisch.

Ein Stück nach links geschwenkt erscheint das bekannte Motiv:



Ich denke, kodak hat sich den Punkt verdient...


----------



## CC. (30. September 2013)

Tolle Fotos. Aber Verdacht auf Riesen-Tele. Meine Fotos sehen etwas "weiter weg" aus.
Nichtsdestotrotz ein unheimlich schöner Platz da oben.


----------



## kodak (30. September 2013)

cooles Foto ...  @Th. 
um welche Zeit muss man denn dort sein um das so zu treffen? ... also ich bin ganz locker, wenn leler oder CC. bis Dienstag Abend kein Fot eingestellt haben liefere ich neuen Stoff , habe immerhin den Aufnahmestandpunkt nicht angegeben  ...


----------



## Th. (30. September 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> cooles Foto ...  @_Th._
> um welche Zeit muss man denn dort sein um das so zu treffen? ...


War kurz vor acht, letzten Sonntag. Musste vormittags schnell was in Hohnstein erledigen und war motorisiert unterwegs... zum Radfahren bin ich leider das ganze herrliche Wochenende nicht gekommen


----------



## leler (1. Oktober 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> cooles Foto ...  @_Th._
> um welche Zeit muss man denn dort sein um das so zu treffen? ... also ich bin ganz locker, wenn leler oder CC. bis Dienstag Abend kein Fot eingestellt haben liefere ich neuen Stoff , habe immerhin den Aufnahmestandpunkt nicht angegeben  ...



Bitte mach mal. 
(Ich war eh zu spät und habe bin auch noch nicht wieder dazu gekommen, ein paar Fotos unterwegs zu machen.)

Auch von mir: Cooles Foto! (Leider sind die Kameradaten nicht mehr im Bild. Auch mich hätte die Brennweite interessiert .-) Bestimmt, mind. 250mm, nicht wahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (1. Oktober 2013)

leler schrieb:


> (Leider sind die Kameradaten nicht mehr im Bild. Auch mich hätte die Brennweite interessiert .-) Bestimmt, mind. 250mm, nicht wahr?



Die exif Daten des Rätselbildes sprechen von 21,9mm bei f=4,24    53,0 mm  (entspricht ca. 24  300 mm KB) lt. Datenblatt. So wild ist's also gar nicht.


----------



## kodak (3. Oktober 2013)

Aus der Serie "very easy" ... was ist das denn für ein Turm? Wo steht er? Welche Funktion hat er?





Herrschaften die dort ihre Kindheit verbrachten sind von der Abgabe von Vorschlägen ausgenommen  ...


----------



## kodak (4. Oktober 2013)

zu schwer oder alle Sonne tanken? morgen gibt es Tipps ...

Also gut, nachdem ich heute einen kleinen Ausflug mit einem Forumsmitglied gemacht habe und dabei an dem Turm vorbei kam (welch Zufall  ) wurde er erkannt aber eine eindeutige Zuordnung viel trotzdem schwer  ...

Hier die Tipps des Tages:

... sehr nah an der Landeshauptstadt gelegen, in der Nähe trieb ein Herr Bilz sein Unwesen, ein Bäcker hat ein gleichnamiges Brot im Programm ... eine Panaromagaststätte liegt ebenfalls in der Nähe, dazu noch ein Denkmal welches man leider nicht besteigen kann, ja und zur Zeit sind wohl einige Wege wieder gesperrt da wichtige Güter vor Frasfeinden geschützt werden müssen ... die Aufgabe die der Turm mit erfüllt ist für alle Frischluftfanatiker höchst interessant


----------



## Maiki_35 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hm, hätte jetzt spontan an den Turm auf der Friedensburg getippt, aber der sieht dann doch bissel anders aus. 
Irgendwie kommt der mir aber bekannt vor, muss wohl mein neues zu Hause, zu mindest die Umgebung besser erkunden.


----------



## kodak (6. Oktober 2013)

naja Friedensburg ist doch schon mal ein Anfang ... die Bäume stören dort nicht so, deswegen ist es sie nicht ... doch wenn man von dort ein wenig weiter fährt in Richtung Landeshauptstadt, dabei ein Tal mit Dampfross durchquerend, hat man es bald erreicht ... es ist Dienstsitz einer "Staatlichen Betriebsgesellschaft ..." wobei dann wieder die Frischluftfreunde ins Spiel kommen, denke jeder von uns nutzt diese Dienste sehr regelmäßig und ärgert sich wenn es da Fehler gibt


----------



## Maiki_35 (6. Oktober 2013)

Dann wohl der Hochsicherheitstrackt, wenn man von der Wahnsdorfer Aussicht hoch fährt, vorbei am immer bellenden Hund.

War oder ist doch so eine Einrichtung des Sächsischen Wetterdienstes oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (6. Oktober 2013)

Ja es ist die Wetterstation Dresden Wahnsdorf ... also weiter geht es


----------



## Maiki_35 (6. Oktober 2013)

Nu super, 1. mal was gelöst. Leider habe ich aber kein Bild zur Hand, kann erst morgen was einstellen, so aus dem Archiv quasi.

Dann bis morgen.


----------



## Maiki_35 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hm, blöd, aber irgendwie fehlen mir massig Fotos. Daher auch von mir was total einfaches und ich muss sagen, ich muss ma wieder raus, mit dem MTB.


----------



## damista (8. Oktober 2013)

Dresdner Heide, hinterm Kletterwald?


----------



## Maiki_35 (8. Oktober 2013)

Heide stimmt und das es hinter dem Kletterwald ist auch. Aber dort wo ich sitze, das hat einen Namen. Wenn man allein dort ist, findet man wirklich mal Ruhe.


----------



## urvi (8. Oktober 2013)

Ludens Ruh!!

Wie oft schon hab ich dort gefrühstückt auf dem "extended" Heimweg nach'm Nachtdienst....muß auch mal wieder hin!


----------



## Maiki_35 (9. Oktober 2013)

urvi schrieb:


> Ludens Ruh!!
> 
> Wie oft schon hab ich dort gefrühstückt auf dem "extended" Heimweg nach'm Nachtdienst....muß auch mal wieder hin!



Richtig die  die Ludens Ruh ist es.


----------



## urvi (9. Oktober 2013)

Na dann gehts los bzw. weiter:





...auch wenn es qualitativ nicht sooo der Bringer ist (ist direkt als Ratebild geknipst und demnach nicht nach den hohen Regeln der Fotokunst... Mea culpa!).

Aber was sehe ich UND wo stehe ich?


----------



## urvi (11. Oktober 2013)

Keiner eine Idee??

Ich geb ja zu, daß der Fokus ungünstig gesetzt ist.
Jedoch wäre es sonst zuu einfach gewesen...wobei ich zugeben muß, daß sich mir genau dieser Blick ganz ganz zufällig aufgetan hat.

Als kleiner Tip noch: es ist unweit des vorletzten/ von @kodak geposteten Bildes.

Jetzt aber!


----------



## Trialside (11. Oktober 2013)

Als langjähriger Radebeuler war mir sofort klar, dass du da den Bismarkturm am Spitzhaus fotografiert hast. Mir ist nur noch nicht ganz klar, wo du stehst. Schloss Wackerbarth schließe ich aus, weil das erstens weiß ist und bestimmt auch einen gepflegteren Garten hat. Außerdem dürfte man von dort den Bismarkturm nicht aus dieser Perspektive sehen können.

Ich kann deinen Standort also schonmal auf den westlichen Teil von Radebeul einkreisen. Mein Tip lautet deswegen und aufgrund der Perspektive des Bildes, dass du in der Umgebung von Lößnitzgrundstraße / Paradiesstraße stehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urvi (11. Oktober 2013)

Wie gesagt, hab die Perspektive nur durch Zufall entdeckt und war ziemlich überrascht, den Dicken von da aus sehen zu können.
Schließlich ist die Gegend seit Jahr und Tag mein Hausrundenspielplatz.

Westlicher Teil Radebeuls ist schonmal gut, Lögrund-/Paradiesstr. allerdings nicht.

Hätte dennoch nicht gedacht, daß es doch recht knifflig zu sein scheint...umso spannender!

Nächster Tip folgt gg. Mittag


----------



## Th. (11. Oktober 2013)

Als alter Radebeuler tippe ich auf Standort Sternwarte (wobei mir dieser Blick dort noch nie aufgefallen ist).


----------



## urvi (11. Oktober 2013)

Dann halt keinen Tip mehr.. @Th. hat rüchtisch!

Man sieht den B-Turm wenn man von der Straße zur Aussicht vor läuft ziemlich kurz nach der Mauer/ Hecke...und auch nur wenn man es weiß, so wie ihr jetzt auch

Nächstes Bild also...


----------



## Trialside (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich kenne den Blick von dort auch (noch) nicht. Aber klar. Im Hintergrund vom BT erkennt man ja noch den Turm vom Spitzhaus. Respekt an Th.


----------



## CC. (11. Oktober 2013)

@Th. könnte mal bekanntgeben, wo er noch nicht war, was er noch nicht fotografiert hat und wo eventuelle graue Flecken im fotografischen Gedächtnis sind... Dann wäre das einfacher, ein passendes Rätsel einzustellen


----------



## kodak (11. Oktober 2013)

... wir müssen es denke ich immer wieder versuchen ihn herauszufordern


----------



## Kasebi (11. Oktober 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> @Th. könnte mal bekanntgeben, wo er noch nicht war, was er noch nicht fotografiert hat und wo eventuelle graue Flecken im fotografischen Gedächtnis sind... Dann wäre das einfacher, ein passendes Rätsel einzustellen



Das selbe *"Problem"*  wie mit Udo1 im Anhaltinischen Bilderrätsel. 

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Th. (11. Oktober 2013)

Hoppla, jetzt werde ich schon zum "Problembürger"...und kodak untersagt mir doch glatt die Teilnahme am "Rätseln".......

In diesem Sinne übergebe ich mal an jemanden der in einem mir unbekannten Revier zu Hause ist - und, @CC., das ist gar nicht schwer: Westlich der Linie GRH-RIE-FG tut sich bei mir ein großer weißer Fleck auf...
(wobei ich selbstverständlich im Rest Sachsens auch nicht alles kenne...)


----------



## leler (13. Oktober 2013)

Na, das passt doch optimal. Hier ein Rätsel für die Flachländler im Westen des Freistaates - nach dem Motto: Aussichtstürme gibt es nicht nur an den Elbhängen...








http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1490742
Die leichte Bewegungsunschärfe bitte ich zu entschuldigen .-) (Foto stammt aus einen Test mit einer Helmkamera). Hoffe, es ist nicht zu leicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jake (13. Oktober 2013)

sollte am cospudener see der turm auf der bistumshöhe sein


----------



## leler (14. Oktober 2013)

100% auf Anhieb!
War also doch zu leicht und ich dachte, am Neuseenland-MTB-Cup würde niemand teilnehmen .-)
Bitte mach(t) weiter...


----------



## jake (14. Oktober 2013)

ich nehme grundsätzlich nicht an irgendwelchen rennen teil  ich bin einfach nur gerne in der leipziger gegend 

dann hier das neue rätsel: 






viel spaß


----------



## leler (14. Oktober 2013)

Tsja, wenn ich mich besser in der  Schweiz auskennen würde... 
(Mal eine off-topic-Frage: Welche Stiege ist das auf den rechten Foto in einer Bildersammlung?)


----------



## jake (15. Oktober 2013)

leler schrieb:


> (Mal eine off-topic-Frage: Welche Stiege ist das auf den rechten Foto in einer Bildersammlung?)



das ist der ausstieg der hentzschelstiege


----------



## leler (15. Oktober 2013)

Danke! Ganz schön luftig .-) War zwar schon oft in den Affensteinen, selbst nachts, aber hier noch nicht. Muss ich unbedingt mal in der bike-Nebensaison nachholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jake (15. Oktober 2013)

noch kein lösungsversuch 
dann hier der erste tip: leler hat schon die grobe Richtung benannt und wenn man durch die bäume kucken könnte, würde man den grössten fluss sachsens erkennen  und das weisse ist der grenzstein


----------



## Th. (15. Oktober 2013)

Nur mal 'ne Frage: Bist du aus der Richtung von wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde mit dem Rad gekommen? Wenn ja, gefahren oder geschleppt?

Ach ja: Hast du zufällig meine Radbrille da gefunden?


----------



## mr.malcom (15. Oktober 2013)

Etwa in Bildmitte?
http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=17/50.87094/14.22922


----------



## jake (15. Oktober 2013)

@Th. zu fuss von unten kommend    @mr.malcom jepp aber bitte mit namen 

und ne kleine änderung: der weisse stein ist doch nicht der grenzstein. die ist ca. 50-100 m weiter rechts


----------



## mr.malcom (15. Oktober 2013)

Tante Gurgel spuckt Gelobtbach / ehemalige Gelobtmühle aus.


----------



## Th. (15. Oktober 2013)

jake schrieb:


> @_Th._ zu fuss von unten kommend    @_mr.malcom_ jepp aber bitte mit namen
> 
> und ne kleine änderung: der weisse stein ist doch nicht der grenzstein. die ist ca. 50-100 m weiter rechts



Nein!!! 
Das ist nicht "etwa in Bildmitte". Die Grenze ist wirklich dort!
In OSM ist das künstliche Staubecken nicht drin (evtl. ist der Eingezeichnete am Schiebbach nur falsch eingezeichnet - den kenne ich nicht nicht, d.h. dort war ich wirklich noch nicht...)

Aufatmen: Klar Gelobtbach - Lösung hat sich überschnitten. @mr.malcom darf...


----------



## jake (15. Oktober 2013)

das würde ich mal so gelten lassen 

ist der mühlenteich der gelobtbachmühle am eingang des gelobtbachtals

du bist dran 

  @Th. im wanderführer  steht was von einem kornmarktstein und die grenze verläuft dort auch mehr in blickrichtung rechts

edit: th. hat insofern recht das der bildausschnitt von mr.malcom der falsche ist, ist etwas weiter unten aber ohne den teich. die antwort ist aber richtig


----------



## mr.malcom (15. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, Knoten in der Maushand.
Meinte eigentlich diese Bildmitte:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=17/50.86034/14.22037


----------



## mr.malcom (15. Oktober 2013)

Da nun alles geklärt ist 

Wo stand ich?




Und als Bonus:


----------



## Th. (15. Oktober 2013)

Jaja, ich sollte mich nicht einmischen...
deshalb die Geschichte zur Radbrille und die zum Korn/Mehlmarkt:
Vor einigen Jahren bin ich vom Elbradweg auf CZ-Seite zum Stausee hochgekeult. Der See ist bereits auf tschechischem Gebiet und die Neueigentümer der Gelobtbachmühle dürfen den (zum Glück) nicht einzäunen... (Ich weiß gar nicht wie der Status momentan da ist, vor paar Jahren waren besagte Personen ziemlich aggressiv eingestellt...)
Maximal dehydriert erfrischte ich mich im See. Die dabei störende Radbrille wurde auf der Mauer deponiert...Nun ist's da ziemlich dunkel im Wald, so dass ich das modische Accessoire nicht vermisste. Auf dem Weg nach Niedergrund auch nicht, erst als auf der Höhe Maxdorfs beim Böhmischen Tor die Sonne raus kam, erinnerte ich mich wieder...
Deshalb flugs den Kriegsweg von oben runter - Rad im Wald versteckt, und die durchaus sehenswerte Schlucht zum See.
Brille war weg...
verdammte...nee nee war 'ne schöne Runde...

Kein Wunder bei dem Begängnis da. 

Zu napoleonischen Zeiten wurde genau dort massiv Korn und Mehl geschmuggelt - Böhmen war österreich/ungarisch, Sachsen zu der Zeit unter französischer Obhut. Offizieller Handel via Elbe nicht möglich entwickelte sich da im Busch ein florierender Schwarzmarkt - an diesem "Mählmarcht 1812" sollen sich damals angeblich mehere hundert Leute getummelt haben...wer mal da war, wird sich fragen "Wo"?...Das ist mehr oder weniger ein Singletrail am Hang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (16. Oktober 2013)

@Th. Danke für die Geschichtsstunde, hab ich noch nicht gewusst.
Und da soll noch einer sagen in einem Forum lernt man nix. 

 @jake / @Th. Ist das Wegelein von oben her eigentlich fahrbar? 
Da muß ich mal hin.


----------



## absvrd (16. Oktober 2013)

Traufstein beim Labyrinth in langenhennersdorf


----------



## Th. (16. Oktober 2013)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> jake[/i] / @_Th._ Ist das Wegelein von oben her eigentlich fahrbar?
> Da muß ich mal hin.


 
Für mich keinesfalls. 
Oben ein ganz schmaler verwachsener Pfad, steiler werdend. Nach unten dann felsig, stufig, steil und verwinkelt - dennoch eine sehr sehenswerte Schlucht. Da es nicht weit ist, kann man vom See aus einfach mal das Stück hochlaufen...


----------



## Christin (16. Oktober 2013)

Auf dem Lampertstein?


----------



## CC. (16. Oktober 2013)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> Da nun alles geklärt ist
> 
> Wo stand ich?


Ohne genau zu wissen, von wo Du aus geschossen hast, ist das ein sehr tolles Foto. Vor allem das Licht- und Schattenspiel vor dem Königstein hat mich erstmal ... auf mentale Abwege geführt


----------



## jake (16. Oktober 2013)

@Th. einmischen ist immer erlaubt  und danke fuer die informationen zur geschichte
 @mr.malcom bin den weg nur gelaufen und weiss nicht mehr ob der theoretisch von oben fahrbar waere


----------



## damista (16. Oktober 2013)

ignore


----------



## mr.malcom (16. Oktober 2013)

@XmaskX Nein, ist nahe dran, aber leider falsch.

 @Christin *Richtig, du bist dran.*

 @CC. Danke für das Lob.

 @Th. & jake Danke für die Info. Th. kannst du den Schwierigkeitsgrad evtl einschätzen (S2,S3,S4)?

Das Pilzlein mußte ich leider schweren Herzens stehen lassen. Im Rucksack wäre daheim nur noch Brei angekommen.


----------



## Christin (16. Oktober 2013)

Wo stehen wir? Es geht jedenfalls ein sehr schöner Trail dort vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (17. Oktober 2013)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> @_Th._  kannst du den Schwierigkeitsgrad evtl einschätzen (S2,S3,S4)?



Nein, unter dem Aspekt habe ich es nicht betrachtet - "für mich unfahrbar" bedeutet ab S2. Ich habe eine dunkle Erinnerung, dass die Treppe zum Stausee verdammt steil und eng ist. Da wöllte ich das Rad nicht mal tragen müssen. Wie gesagt - sehenswert, ich würde das aber nicht in eine Biketour einbauen - wenn überhaupt fahrbar zu kurz für den Aufwand. 
Lieber z.B. in Niedergrund runterfahren und den ausgeschilderten Weg rüber zum Gelobtbach.


----------



## kodak (17. Oktober 2013)

... ich würde mal sagen Bielatal ... aber eher würde ich denke es ist etwas was ich noch nicht kenne auf tschechischer Seite


----------



## Christin (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja, Kodak, es ist auf tschechischer Seite, was du noch nicht kennst. ;-)


----------



## diamantradler (19. Oktober 2013)

Könnte der Ausichtspunkt zur Talsperre Skalka nahe Eger sein.


----------



## Th. (19. Oktober 2013)

Nein, das ist ist eindeutig Elbsandstein. 
Ich stelle vor: Decin, Quaderberg, Elbwarte...


----------



## CC. (20. Oktober 2013)

Zefix....ich hab gewußt, daß ich da schon mal war. Ist mir ums Verr***** nicht mehr eingefallen.
Gut, daß wir einen @Th. haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (20. Oktober 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Zefix....ich hab gewußt, daß ich da schon mal war. Ist mir ums Verr***** nicht mehr eingefallen.



Tja CC., so ist das in der Ü40 Klasse... Manche spielen Memory - manche lösen Fotorätsel, um den Geist wach zu halten. Zugegeben, es wird immer schwerer, und beim Memory versägen mich meine Töchter mittlerweile eigentlich immer...


----------



## CC. (20. Oktober 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> Tja CC., so ist das in der Ü40 Klasse... Manche spielen Memory - manche lösen Fotorätsel, um den Geist wach zu halten. Zugegeben, es wird immer schwerer, und beim Memory versägen mich meine Töchter mittlerweile eigentlich immer...



Uhhh....der war jetzt hart und hat mich schwer getroffen. Sollte es wirklich schon sooo schlimm sein und nie wirder besser werden??? Wieso kann ich mit dieser Wahrheit so schlecht umgehen? 
Andererseits. ...hab ich das bis morgen wieder vergessen


----------



## kodak (20. Oktober 2013)

... wir lernen auch jeden Tag neue Leute kennen  ... nein damit scherzt man nicht, ich glaube mich zu erinnern das Th. uns schon einmal ein Rätselergebnis aus der SKD offeriert hatte oder ?


----------



## Th. (20. Oktober 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> ... wir lernen auch jeden Tag neue Leute kennen


*"Leute"*...? Paperlapapp..._*Trails!*_ 


kodak schrieb:


> ... nein damit scherzt man nicht, ich glaube mich zu erinnern das Th. uns schon einmal ein Rätselergebnis aus der SKD offeriert hatte oder ?


...jetzt hat der kodak mich erwischt...ich habe gerade alle meine Rätselbilder versucht in Zusammenhang mit "SKD" zu bringen - wie beim Memory...keine Chance 

Ich denke, Christin sollte jetzt mal ein Machtwort sprechen, damit ich nicht vergesse, wo ich heute war ...

(Nene, ich hab's mir schon aufgeschrieben...)


----------



## Christin (21. Oktober 2013)

Th. liegt natürlich richtig und kann ein neues Rätselbild posten.


----------



## Th. (21. Oktober 2013)

Anbetracht der bevorstehenden Saison habe ich schon mal die Bedingungen getestet:





Aber wo?


----------



## mw.dd (21. Oktober 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> Aber wo?



In den "Pulsnitzer Alpen" am Schießberg?


----------



## Th. (21. Oktober 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> In den "Pulsnitzer Alpen" am Schießberg?



Nein, die _*grobe*_ Richtung ist aber ok.


----------



## leler (22. Oktober 2013)

Sehr viele alpine Skipisten gibt es in der Oberlausitz ja nicht an Bergen, die mit ...berg enden .-)
Am Valtenberg (nähe Georgenbad)?
Also hier http://mtbmap.cz/#zoom=17&lat=51.080786&lon=14.28334 ?


----------



## Th. (22. Oktober 2013)

Verdammt, der Tipp war natürlich völliger Quatsch:


Th. schrieb:


> Nein, die _*grobe*_ Richtung ist aber ok.


Eine Richtungsangabe kommt natürlich immer auf den Standpunkt an...

Ich wollte mit der Aussage eigentlich nur bestätigen, dass die Skihütte nicht in den Skigebieten liegt, die einem womöglich gleich in den Sinn kommen...(also Erzgebirge/Vogtland...)
Genaugenommen gibt es bei gesuchter Hütte einen Hang, welcher durchaus mit Ski Spaß machen kann (sofern mal genug Schnee liegt) - nach oben muss man aber laufen. Lift ist nicht.

Kurzum, @leler, Valtenberg und auch Oberlausitz ist in dem Fall falsch.

Jetzt aber ein wirklicher Tipp: Die Hütte liegt ungefähr 150m von der Sachsengrenze entfernt und obwohl es in unmittelbarer Umgebung höhere Berge gibt, schafft es der gesuchte Berg zur Hütte sogar in die Rekordlisten...

Jetzt aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (23. Oktober 2013)

Hhm...keiner 'ne Idee?
Dann der letzte Tipp: Neben Ski- und MTB-Sport ()wird dort in unmittelbarer Nähe auch aktiv Motorsport betrieben. Dass die benachbarten Kleingärtner mehrmals im Jahr den Lärm gutfinden, halte ich anbetracht der Dimension des Motorsport-Areals für unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## leler (23. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn Vogtland ausscheidet, dann kann es ja nur an der "Nordgrenze" sein, hmm.
Heideberg (höchste Erhebung Brandenburgs) hätte ich fast getippt. Aber Motorsport in der Nähe? Fürchte, auch mein 2. Tipp liegt daneben. Vielleicht hat jemand anderes mehr Erfolg. Also, bitte bessere Vorschläge her.


----------



## Th. (23. Oktober 2013)

leler schrieb:


> Also wenn Vogtland ausscheidet, dann kann es ja nur an der "Nordgrenze" sein, hmm.
> Heideberg (höchste Erhebung Brandenburgs) hätte ich fast getippt. Aber Motorsport in der Nähe? Fürchte, auch mein 2. Tipp liegt daneben. Vielleicht hat jemand anderes mehr Erfolg. Also, bitte bessere Vorschläge her.


 @leler, ganz heiß! An der Heide_*höhe*_ (der Heide_*berg*_ liegt schon in Sachsen) bzw. knapp daneben am Eichberg gibt es fast sowas wie ein Skigebiet, mit Lift und Hütte.
Weiterrätseln! Der 3.Versuch ist's dann...


----------



## Th. (24. Oktober 2013)

Die komplette Auflösung im Tourenfred. @leler war nahe dran - die Skihütte am Kutschenberg war gesucht.
Motorsport gibt es auf dem dortigen Autocross-Areal...

Wer will kann weitermachen.


----------



## leler (25. Oktober 2013)

Da muss ich doch glatt mein Weltbild zu Brandenburg überarbeiten .-) Dass die höchste Erhebung nach Osten gewandert ist war mir echt neu.
Danke, sehr interessant! 

Wenn ich weitermachen darf, dann vielleicht mit etwas Wehmut ein Rückblick auf den Sommer. Bis wieder Badewetter wird ja noch etwas Zeit vergehen.




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1500135
Wie heißt das Gewässer im Hintergrund?


----------



## FrankyFire (25. Oktober 2013)

Cospudener See in Leipzig?


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2013)

Cossi.


----------



## leler (25. Oktober 2013)

4min - das dürfte eines der schnellsten gelösten Rätsel sein. Glückwunsch!
Bitte macht weiter!


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2013)

leler schrieb:


> 4min - das dürfte eines der schnellsten gelösten Rätsel sein. Glückwunsch!
> Bitte macht weiter!







Wenn @FrankyFire was hat, bitte. Aber das hier geht ja sicher genauso schnell ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyFire (26. Oktober 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn @FrankyFire was hat, bitte. Aber das hier geht ja sicher genauso schnell ...



Ich habe leider keine Bilder mehr, nur vom Sommerurlaub aus Thüringen. Du darfst weiter machen.


----------



## Th. (28. Oktober 2013)

Die Ostsachsenfraktion und auch die übrigen Auskenner des Zittauer Gebirges scheinen über keine neuen Rätselbilder mehr zu verfügen - anders kann ich ich es mir nicht erklären, dass keiner die Ritterschlucht unterhalb des Oybins auflöst...


----------



## Rockhopser (28. Oktober 2013)

Bin gestern erst dort gewesen!
Bilder hätt ich auch noch, aber momentan fehlt mir einfach die Zeit hier regelmäßig vorbeizuschauen bzw. mitzulesen


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Oktober 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> Die Ostsachsenfraktion und auch die übrigen Auskenner des Zittauer Gebirges scheinen über keine neuen Rätselbilder mehr zu verfügen - anders kann ich ich es mir nicht erklären, dass keiner die Ritterschlucht unterhalb des Oybins auflöst...





Na dann weitermachen.


----------



## Th. (28. Oktober 2013)

Na dann, weiter geht's...





Dass es sich um ein historisch interessantes Gebäude handelt, ist anbetracht der großen Infotafel wohl klar. (Wobei das Gebäude an sich nur ein Punkt des historisch Interessanten ist...) 
Ein Blick ins Rund' und die (scheinbar gezielt aufgezogenen) Straßenreifen geben einen Hinweis auf die geographische Lage (bevor hier Zweifel aufkommen - das ist Sachsen...!)
Also - was ist das, bzw.wo bin ich...


----------



## kodak (30. Oktober 2013)

das ist der Basispunkt Ost Quersa ...

http://www.google.de/imgres?biw=139...dsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:21,s:0,i:148&tx=151&ty=98

Ich gebe ja zu das ich mir Hilfe genommen habe, das es ein Triangulationspunkt ist habe ich erkannt an der Säule auf dem Gebäude, naja dann habe ich mal die Bildersuche bemüht und siehe da . Das wirklich schöne an den Punkten ist das man wirklich immer geniale Aussichten dort hat, gut manche sind eingewachsen aber oft ist es einfach nur ein schöner Aussichtspunkt, irgendwie auch logisch 

Ganz interessant ist übrigens das hier ... ganz so viele habe ich noch nicht besucht aber um Dresden herum bin ich gut durch 

http://www.g-trentzsch.de/Triangulation.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (30. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Links. Das ist ziemlich interessant. 
Danke @Th. für das Thema.


----------



## Th. (30. Oktober 2013)

Punkt fuer kodak.


----------



## kodak (30. Oktober 2013)

Danke ... na dann will ich mal gleich weitermachen ...

Folgende Fragen stellen sich mir ... ja wo war ich da nur und wo spielte die Haltestelle eine bedeutende Rolle am Anfang  ... kurze Zeit Später hatte ich dann noch einen totalen Flash, das dann in der Auflösung


----------



## Th. (31. Oktober 2013)

Spontan würde ich auf oberes Ende Zschonergrund an der Zufahrt zur Schulzemühle bei der Ortslage Zöllmen tippen - da habe ich mich schon mal dankbar untergestellt...


----------



## kodak (31. Oktober 2013)

passt ... fehlt noch die Eröffnungsrolle  ... die Jungs vom BikePoint schauten da heraus am Anfang des Filmes "Wurzeln, Dreck und Steine" ... mein Flash war das ich am gleichen Tag ganz in der Nähe, im Prinzbachtal, noch Anton Friedrich, den Schöpfer des Filmes getroffen habe ... also weiter geht es ...


----------



## Th. (31. Oktober 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> ... die Jungs vom BikePoint schauten da heraus am Anfang des Filmes "Wurzeln, Dreck und Steine" ...



Genau, jetzt wo du es sagst...
Bei der Filmsequenz erinnerte ich mich auch sofort daran, dass ich genau so auch schon mal, wartend auf das Regenende, da rausgeschaut habe.
...hätte ich fast vergessen 

Neues Rätsel: Da wir mittlerweile wieder im Raum Dresden angekommen sind, würde ich den Ball gern mal wieder nach Westsachsen kicken - also, Plauen, Torgau, Grimma, Leipzig - Vogtland, Erzgebige...irgendwo da...
Wenn da also irgendwer radfährt: ...fangen und weitermachen.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. November 2013)

Ok dann Raum Leipzig, ganz einfach:


----------



## cxfahrer (3. November 2013)

OK weiss keiner, dann löse ich auf und übergebe an wen anders. 

Entlastungsbauwerk Zschampertunterquerung Elster-Saale-Kanal beim Bienitz/Rückmarsdorf.


----------



## Magic21 (5. November 2013)

Dann möchte ich auch mal mein erstes Bilderrätsel einstellen.
Wo war ich?

Gruss Magic21


----------



## mr.malcom (5. November 2013)

Das ist zu einfach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (5. November 2013)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> Das ist zu einfach...



Ehrlich? 

Sieht aus wie 'ne alte Halle der Sowjetarmee. In der Größe "kenne" ich nur die in der Königsbrücker Heide - da kann ich mich aber nicht an so eine kompakte Blechwand erinnern. Wobei - so wie es aussieht gehen/gingen die Segmente komplett aufzuschieben, also große (Atom)Raketen - könnte vielleicht doch Königsbrück sein...oder ein Fliegerhorst


----------



## mr.malcom (5. November 2013)

@Th. hast ne PN


----------



## Magic21 (6. November 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> Ehrlich?
> 
> Sieht aus wie 'ne alte Halle der Sowjetarmee. In der Größe "kenne" ich nur die in der Königsbrücker Heide - da kann ich mich aber nicht an so eine kompakte Blechwand erinnern. Wobei - so wie es aussieht gehen/gingen die Segmente komplett aufzuschieben, also große (Atom)Raketen - könnte vielleicht doch Königsbrück sein...oder ein Fliegerhorst



Der Ansatz ist schon nicht schlecht.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## kodak (11. November 2013)

geht es auch mal weiter? Wir wissen das es ein Flugzeughangar ist, Raketen waren anders untergebracht, Panzerhallen kenne ich aus persönlichem erleben ... da haben wir hier Rothenburg, Großenhain, Bautzen zur Auswahl (bei Königsbrück gab es ja nur ein annähernd) ...


----------



## mr.malcom (11. November 2013)

Östlich von Leipzig.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. November 2013)

Ich rate einfach. Polenz?


----------



## mr.malcom (11. November 2013)

@cxfahrer Ich würde denken das das richtig ist.

Siehe:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10999500&postcount=362

Hätte die Lösung nie im Leben ohne die google Bildersuche gefunden.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. November 2013)

Vor Jahren bin ich da mal zwischen den Photovoltaik Anlagen auf der Suche nach dem Planitz durchgeirrt. 
Aber so hätte ich das nie erkannt.


----------



## Ghost879 (12. November 2013)

Hi,
ich weiß, dass das eigentlich nicht hierher gehört aber da wir gerade in der "Ecke" sind, habe ich mal eine Frage.
Weiß hier jemand, was aus der Kaserne in Lindhardt (bei Naunhof) geworden ist? Ich hab mich da mal 8 Monate lang "rumgedrückt". 
Weiß nur, dass die zu ist. Ist das jetzt auch ein Gewerbegebiet oder verfällt das nach und nach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (12. November 2013)

Polenz ist richtig! Gratulation

Die Kaserne bzw. das gesamte Gelände in Lindhardt steht leer.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2013)

Ok wems zu einfach ist der darf nachgucken  - oder @ mr.malcom ist dran, ich weiss es nicht?


----------



## Magic21 (12. November 2013)

Hängebrücke über die Zwickauer Mulde bei Sörnzig?

Gruss Magic21


----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2013)

Klar doch.
Jetzt musst du weitermachen.


----------



## titzy (12. November 2013)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Hängebrücke über die Zwickauer Mulde bei Sörnzig?
> 
> Gruss Magic21



jetzt wo du das sagst, erkenne ichs auch wieder ...


----------



## Magic21 (12. November 2013)

... na dann mache ich mal weiter.

Wo war ich?

Gruss Magic21


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2013)

Mimo Elektroverteilerbunker.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitteldeutsche_Motorenwerke

Hier ein letztes - wers nicht weiss kann ja nachschauen:


----------



## kodak (12. November 2013)

noch mehr Infos dazu hier  ...

http://www.sachsenschiene.net/bunker/tup/tup_60.htm


----------



## jake (12. November 2013)

mit was sich die leute so beschäftigen


----------



## recon09 (13. November 2013)

Ich würde mal denken, dass das die Brücke über die Mulde in Amerika ist.


----------



## Magic21 (13. November 2013)

Denke auch es ist die Brücke bei Amerika.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## cxfahrer (13. November 2013)

Richtig.  Weitermachen.


----------



## recon09 (13. November 2013)

Hier das neue Rätsel.
Wo stand ich?




Grüße


----------



## FrankyFire (14. November 2013)

Das ist direkt neben Schloss Augustusburg. Du bist im hinteren Teil, wo die Parkplätze sind und die Straße hinauf führt. Blickrichtung ist Nordosten.


----------



## recon09 (14. November 2013)

Stimmt genau.
Der nächste bitte.


----------



## FrankyFire (14. November 2013)

recon09 schrieb:


> Der nächste bitte.



Stimmt genau, hab' keine Bilder mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (14. November 2013)

... dann spring ich mal ein, wenn ich darf.
Sicherlich nicht allzu schwer, die Flussquerung.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## wildbiker (14. November 2013)

Brücke über die Mulde, Ort weiß ich nicht, Richtung Leisnig?

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Magic21 (15. November 2013)

Der Ort wäre schon wichtig. Leisnig ist leider falsch.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Stresshormon (15. November 2013)

Muldebrücke in Canitz?


----------



## Magic21 (15. November 2013)

Richtig! 
Jetzt bist Du dran.

Magic21


----------



## Stresshormon (16. November 2013)

So, da hau ich auch mal eins in die Runde.


----------



## Christin (16. November 2013)

Somsdorfer Klamm bei Freital?


----------



## Stresshormon (16. November 2013)

Genau


----------



## Magic21 (19. November 2013)

Wo bleibt das nächste Bild?

Gruss Magic21


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christin (19. November 2013)

Wo stehe ich und welchen Ort sieht man?


----------



## Th. (22. November 2013)

Keiner mehr Lust oder keiner 'ne Idee?

Wer es nicht kennt, dem empfehle ich demnächst mal 'nen Spaziergang auf den Kleinen Zschirnstein. Da erkennt man unten Kleingießhübel und im Trüben den Papststein. (Edith sagt gerade, dass könnte eher der Pfaffenstein sein. Gohrisch und Papststein liegen rechts hinter dem Baum...)
Bei schönem Wetter lohnt es natürlich mehr...(...und da sieht man es dann auch genauer...)


----------



## Christin (26. November 2013)

Ja, das stimmt. Das Bild stammt von der diesjährigen Osterwanderung.
Th. kann ein Bild posten.


----------



## Th. (26. November 2013)

Zum nächsten Bild:





Ich verweise mal auf den den Threadtitel: "Bilder_*rätsel*_ Sachsen".
(Wer es weiß darf natürlich auch mitmachen )


----------



## kodak (27. November 2013)

Zabeltitz .... Roeder ?


----------



## Th. (27. November 2013)

Ich hatte schon Bedenken, dieses Rätsel könnte zu schwer sein...
...aber @kodak hat natürlich gleich den Daumen drauf: Röder bei Zabeltitz.
Das Gabelwehr dient (sofern ich es mir richtig gemerkt habe) zur Regulierung des Wasserabflusses, teilt dort für den Bereich Röderaue die Röder in 3 Hauptwasserlinien: Westlich "Kleine Röder", östlich "Große Röder", mittig "Wildröder" bzw."Geißlitz". Das dient als Hochwasserschutz, zur Regulierung des Wasserniveaus in den nördlich davon gelegenen Fischteichen (nebenbei auch im Zabeltitzer Barockgarten) und zur Entsumpfung des Waldgebietes Röderaue.

Am Zabeltitzer Hochzeitstempel kann man auch tolle Intermezzi erleben - so durfte ich damals aus sicherer Entfernung ein beliebtes Trauungsritual bestaunen: Zersägen eines knorrigen Stämmlings mittels stumpfer (und sicher ungeschränkter) Schrotsäge auf einem altersschwachen Sägebock. Alle mehr oder minder Beteiligten gerieten mehr und mehr ins Schwitzen - Braut und Brautmutter wurden nachgepudert, der Bräutigam verpflastert...Die vermeintlichen Väter haben das Projekt dann vollendet, so nach 'ner knappen Stunde.
Da dort mindestens 20 Leute gefilmt haben, hoffe ich die Nummer mal bei youtube zu finden - reiche ich dann nach...
Ja, so 'ne kurze Radrunde kann durchaus auch recht amüsant sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (27. November 2013)

Ich muss gestehen das ich das Schloß motorisiert besucht habe, wunderschöner Rundgang durch den Schloßpark und dabei eben auch das Gabelwehr gefunden und bewundert ... ist wirklich beeindruckend dieses Bauwerk und das Schloß ebenso.

Jeder der mal dort war hätte es ebenso schnell identifiziert, war also ein reiner Zufall gewesen, es reichte sogar das Smartphonebildschirmchen, so lieber Th. war es leider nur ein schnelles Rätsel ...

Es war einmal ... da gab es bei cielab.org noch Neujahrsausflüge ... so kam es auch zu diesem Bild, am Anfang war es nur Schneegriesel, am Ende 20 cm feinster Neuschnee, wir hatten alle unseren Spass, vor allem die Gesichter der wenigen Wandersleute werde ich nie vergessen ... ein paar Besonderheiten vielleicht noch 
ganz links --> meine erste Begegnung mit einem 29" (das VR) --> Zukunftsweisend
rechts --> eine echte Girvin Proflex Gabel in einem GT Zaskar --> Zeitreise zurück 
kurze Zeit später machte die Gabel in der Mitte auch Mucken und es wurde 29" starr an der Front ...
Also wohin hatte es uns verschlagen ?


----------



## kodak (29. November 2013)

keiner eine Idee? ... aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen habe ich erfahren das unsere Räder jetzt nicht mehr dort anlehnen könnten, da der Baum nicht mehr da ist ... die Wanderer hatten es übrigens vorgezogen ihren Tee in einem Schutzunterstand einzunehmen ... in der Landschaft ist unser Ziel sehr markant und weithin sichtbar ... mehr am morgigen Tag


----------



## CC. (29. November 2013)

Das Radelbild ist ja toll, taugt aber wegen des zu kleinen Ausschnitts und des trüben Wetters nicht für ein Rätselbild. Mach doch mal einen größeren Auschnitt...


----------



## kodak (29. November 2013)

Na gut ... soll ja ein Rätsel sein ... vor kurzem waren wir bei gleichem Wetter zu anderer Jahreszeit bei seinem Bruder zu Besuch ...


----------



## spümco (29. November 2013)

Bruderberge kenn ich nur Czorneboh & Bieleboh - erkennen kann ich aber außer den Rädern nix...


----------



## Raumfahrer (29. November 2013)

Als Brüderberge könnte man aber auch noch den Großen&Kleinen Zschirnstein bezeichnen...


----------



## kodak (30. November 2013)

@Raumfahrer: ich streiche mal das könnte in deiner Antwort  ... natürlich ist es der Große Zschirnstein, Christin war ja zu Ostern (andere Jahreszeit) auch bei Schnee (gleiches Wetter) bei seinem Bruder (Kleiner Zschirnstein) vor kurzem (#2737) zu Besuch 

und für @CC. einmal die Perspektive vergrößert und der Nebel gelichtet  (siehe auch mein Fotoalbum, was sich auch Personen zu nutze gemacht hatten  )


----------



## CC. (30. November 2013)

Danke 
Da wäre ich gerne mitgefahren.


----------



## Th. (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, Erde an @Raumfahrer ....


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. Dezember 2013)

Bis Samstag..., okay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (5. Dezember 2013)

... Erde an  @Raumfahrer ... leiten Sie den Landevorgang ein ... freuen uns auf Rückkehr ;-)


----------



## CC. (5. Dezember 2013)

Noch zwei Tage ohne Rätseln, Googlen, Fotos durchsuchen... 
Gib Gas!


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. Dezember 2013)

@Th.  @kodak  @CC.
ihr seit ganz schön ungeduldig...
hier mal schnell was einfaches:







Noch ne Rätzelfrage dazu...
Was geht über diese Brücke?


----------



## kodak (5. Dezember 2013)

je nach Witterung kommt man da per Fuss, per Fahrrad oder per Ski darüber ... darunter ist meiner Ansicht nach die Strasse nach Eichwalde (Dubi) im Rücken steht das Pomezi Hotel und das ganze ist in Cinovec ... alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr 

Ich fand die Idee vom Th. schön, musste ich doch glatt aufgreifen ;-)

Sehr interessante Perspektive übrigens ... eines Rätsels mehr als würdig.


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. Dezember 2013)

23


----------



## kodak (6. Dezember 2013)

@Raumfahrer ... meinst die Ciclotrasse 23 ... die Tschechen haben da echt lustige Wegführungen manchmal, ja da führt mindestens eine drüber .. der Rest ist richtig oder?


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. Dezember 2013)

@kodak 

Richtig, die Tschechen haben ein umfangreiches Radwegenetz ausgeschildert und über diese Brücke geht die Cyclotrasy No.23.


----------



## kodak (6. Dezember 2013)

... so fuhr ich dann und schaute ... ja was sehe ich da und wo bin ich überhaupt ;-)


----------



## CC. (6. Dezember 2013)

daß das immer so neblig sein muß! 

Nimm Dir mal'n Beispiel am @firlie. Seine Bilder sind bei klarem Himmel und Sonnenschein geschossen, manchmal sind sogar noch die Exif-Tags drin
*zefix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (6. Dezember 2013)

ach das ist schon gut so, habe extra einen Wintertag genommen für den "kleinen" Ausflug, damit es schön nebelig ist und die Kenner es doch bestimmt gleich erraten haben ... @CC. krame mal ganz tief in deinem Gedächtnis und du bist auch wissend ;-)


----------



## spümco (6. Dezember 2013)

Mückentürmchen im Nebel?


----------



## firlie (6. Dezember 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> daß das immer so neblig sein muß!
> 
> Nimm Dir mal'n Beispiel am @_firlie_. *Seine Bilder sind bei klarem Himmel und Sonnenschein geschossen*, manchmal sind sogar noch die Exif-Tags drin




Deshalb hat der -firlie- auch den Bilderfred eröffnet!


Tja CC. , was soll man dazu sagen, wenn man das Rattern deiner Festplatte bis nach Sachsen hört und dein Köpfchen Rauchzeichen gibt ?
Es wird mal wieder Zeit für einen Besuch in der Heimat und dann gibt´s eine mörderische Sightseeing Runde für dich unter kundiger Führung!
PS: Vielleicht wäre neben dem neuen XXL Bildschirm auch noch ein Okular für den Gabentisch ratsam  !
PS 2: "ER" hat nur gespielt! Du hast also diesmal nicht richtig orakelt.


Schönen Abend
-firlie-


----------



## kodak (6. Dezember 2013)

... also fuhr ich die Ciclotrassa 25 über die Brücke von  @Raumfahrer ;-) hinüber und passierte das Mückentürmchen, was  @spümco richtig erkannt hat, nur mag ich keine halben Sachen und fuhr weiter,  ... deshalb die spannende Frage Wo bin ich? 

Also sah ich die markante Silhouette des Mückentürmchens ... doch von wo nur  ... 


... zur Aufhellung von @CC. ratternden Festplatten ein paar Nahaufnahmen


----------



## CC. (6. Dezember 2013)

Da wär ich im Leben nicht draufgekommen,  auch auf den Hinweis mit der "kurzen Ausfahrt" nicht.
Und die sächsischen "Nahaufnahmen" müssen ja wohl erst erkennungsdienstlich im Ausland behandelt werden, damit zumindest die verschiedenen Graustufen sichtbar werden.
Nix für ungut, ich muß auf Firlies Intensiv-Sightseeing-Angebot zurückgreifen, um später hier im Rätselfred wenigstens die sächsischen und böhmischen Landesteile auseinanderhalten zu können. 
Und nebenbei: tolle Fotos!


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. Dezember 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> ... also fuhr ich die Ciclotrassa 25 über die Brücke von  @Raumfahrer ;-) hinüber und passierte das Mückentürmchen, was  ...


Es war die Cyclotrasy 23
&nichts ist so wie es scheint...

Du könntest Dich an der Strasse/Weg zwischen Fürstenwalde und der Grenze befunden haben, zumindest wenn ich diese cycloturisticka mapa auf meinem Tisch gerade richtig deute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (6. Dezember 2013)

@Raumfahrer ... 
das mit cyclotrassa 23 passt leider nicht ganz ... schon rein perspektivisch nicht ... doch das verrät eine Karte nicht ... also wo war ich bloß ...  @CC. Ich kann mich erinnern das es schon mal verwirrte, da waren die Bedingungen aber umgekehrt
... ratter, ratter ...


----------



## Th. (6. Dezember 2013)

Hm, jetzt bin ich auch bissel ratlos... 
Mückentürmchen ist klar.
Nahaufnahme 2 und 3 würde ich schon der cyklotrasse 23 zuordnen. Die Häuser im Tälchen sind Fojtovice, d.h. Standort die Zufahrtsstraße (ist der 23er), möglicherweise ists wirklich vom Weg aus Fürstenwalde (3010er).
Bei Nahaufnahme 1 würde ich beim Standort auf die Wegkreuzung (namens Fojtovicka plan) Richtung Habartice tippen.
Beim Fotostandort des eigentlichen Rätselbildes muss ich allerdings raten.
Laut der Zeitdaten der Fotos tippe ich, dass du die Hohe Tour gefahren bist. Weiterhin liegt zwischen Nahaufnahme 1 und Rätselbild 'ne dreiviertel Stunde...wie weit fährt man da? Wenn Straße, dann bist du schon hinter Krasny Les, vielleicht am Sattelberg...wenn E3 Fernwanderweg, dann vielleicht gerade dort wo die Straße nach Krasny Les kreuzt. Keine Ahnung ob man da das Mückentürmchen sieht... Nach den schemenhaften Gebäudeumrissen nach würde ich allerdings auf einen nördlicheren Punkt tippen. Da passt aber wieder der Wald nicht...aber bei dem Tele


----------



## kodak (7. Dezember 2013)

@Th. Fein hergeleitet und bei den Nahaufnahmen stimmt auch alles ... der Wanderweg Cinovec-Mückentuermchen war auf Grund von Schnee nicht wirklich befahrbar ... eine der späteren Aussagen ist ebenfalls richtig ... Wie waren doch meine Worte an den Raumfahrer? Also erbitte eine definitive Aussage ... denkt auch an die Worte an CC., erinnert euch


----------



## leler (7. Dezember 2013)

Unterlöwenhain?


----------



## kodak (8. Dezember 2013)

@leler Nein ... passt nicht
Th. hatte in seinen Vermutungen die Antwort ... auf was ich in die Vergangenheit des threads verweise ist das ich dort schon einmal war nur bei ganz anderen Bedingungen ... Brennweite und Perspektive spielen eine Rolle ;-)


----------



## Christin (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich tippe auf den Sattelberg. Den mag kodak glaube ich sehr ;-)


----------



## kodak (8. Dezember 2013)

... erlöst ;-) ... ja er ist es, ein Muss wenn nicht auf Ski dort oben unterwegs seit ich das erste mal von ihm erzählt bekommen habe ... alle anderen genannten Punkte reichen an Höhe nicht um das Mückentuermchen so zu sehen ... es war einmal eine große Ausflugsgaststaette dort oben, die Grundmauern sind noch vorhanden,  der Besuch lohnt sowohl bei Fernsicht (da blickte ich gen Dresden) als auch Nebel ;-)
Einen schönen 2. Advent der Rätselgemeinde noch ...


----------



## leler (8. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt, das erste Zusatzbild (roter Weg vom Mückentürmchen RIchtung NO = Ski/Radmagistrale = Hohe Tour) hätte eigentlich direkt zum Sattel/Spitzberg geführt... Vertue mich immer wieder mit den Entfernungen...
Danke für den Ausflugstip!  Interessante Alternative zum Schneeberg und sollte ich unbedingt nächste Saison auf dem Heimweg aus dem Böhmischen ml machen. Bisher nur auf der A17 drunter vorbeigerauscht...
Schönen 2. Advent!


----------



## Christin (8. Dezember 2013)

Wo stehen wir?


----------



## Th. (8. Dezember 2013)

Hach, Sandstein! Sozusagen mein Wohnzimmer! Da bekomme ich als (Ex)Kletterer gleich schwitzige Fingerspitzen...
An dieser Stelle soll ja schon dereinst vor fast 200 Jahren der Herr mit der Hand hinter der Knopfleiste den Aufmarsch seiner Truppen mit Ziel Dresden beobachtet haben...
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sollte das der Napoleonstein oberhalb Langenhennersdorfes sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christin (9. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt genau.


----------



## Th. (9. Dezember 2013)

Mal ein Nightrideschnappschuss von vor ein paar Jahren (sieht aber genau noch so aus...).
Wie heißt die Hütte bzw. wo genau stehe ich...?


----------



## Th. (10. Dezember 2013)

So ein Fotorätselthread ist eine feine Sache. Man kann selbst immer noch eine Menge über die Motive oder das Drumherum erfahren...I-net sei dank.
So habe ich jetzt erst erstaunt festgestellt, dass das abgelichtete Haus wie auch der Fotostandort nahezu das gleiche Baujahr haben, wobei  - wie soll ich sagen -  die Motivation, der Ansatz/Zeitgeist ein völlig anderer war.
Dem Haus kann man durchaus eine wechselvolle Nutzungsgeschichte attestieren - Wohnhaus, Gastwirtschaft, Heilanstalt, Krankenhaus, Wohnhaus - zwischendurch immer mal wieder Zwangsverwaltung. Zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos residierte dort (zur Miete) ein damals amtierender sächsischer Minister (wohnt heute glaube ich auch noch dort - ist aber "nur noch" Abgeordneter...)


----------



## kodak (11. Dezember 2013)

naja die anderen Details kannte ich auch noch nicht, das Haus würde ich einfach mal hier einordnen

http://goo.gl/maps/cFIAb

wobei die Bezeichnung der Wege meiner Meinung falsch ist, so ist die Barkengasse die direkt hinab auf den Knollenweg führt ein schmaler Weg, besser gesagt Treppenstufen die mehr oder weniger noch vorhanden sind ;-).
Die Lampen im unteren Teil müsste also der Knollenweg sein und du auf der mittleren Bergstrasse stehen, wobei ich da ehrlich gesagt ein Problem habe, da dort eigentlich eine hohe Mauer ist ... also bist du weiter unten auf der Meißner Strasse, 420 mm Brennweite sind schon ordentlich, kann also sogar noch weiter weg sein Richtung Elbe ...

vG


----------



## Th. (11. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt.
Haus Wettinhöhe, geknipst von der Niederwarthaer Brücke.

Die Lampen unten kann ich so gar nicht zuordnen. Vielleicht ist das die Mittlere Bergstraße. Ist der Knollenweg überhaupt beleuchtet? (Muss ich mal drauf achten...)

...und der Vollständigkeit halber: Der erwähnte Ex-Minister ist der Herr Mackenroth.


----------



## CC. (11. Dezember 2013)

Interessantes Rätsel. Danke für die Links.
Viele Grüße, 
CC.


----------



## kodak (11. Dezember 2013)

der SPICAK oder Sattelberg ... immer wieder ein schöner Anblick oder? ... nur von wo aus?





ja, er ist so markant und doch meist unbekannt ...


----------



## Th. (11. Dezember 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> der SPICAK oder Sattelberg ... immer wieder ein schöner Anblick oder? ... nur von wo aus?



 Endlich mal was Tiefsinniges.


----------



## tblade_ (11. Dezember 2013)

Talsperre Gottleuba  Hinterm Berg müsste ja die A17 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (11. Dezember 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## kodak (12. Dezember 2013)

@tblade_ ... ja hinterm Berg ist die A17 ....
ABER
die Erde ist keine Scheibe und leider gibt es keinen Punkt an der Talsperre der diese Aussicht bieten kann ...
Es darf weiter gerätselt werden ...


----------



## Christin (12. Dezember 2013)

ist wirklich nur geraten: vom Ziegenrücken?


----------



## kodak (12. Dezember 2013)

@Christin Nein, leider ist auch dies nicht mein Standort ... es sei dem geneigten Rätselfreund der Hinweis auf den Baumrestblick im Vordergrund und die Ansammlung von Gebäuden gegeben ...


----------



## CC. (12. Dezember 2013)

Hab mal meine Bilder vom Frühjahr gesichtet und bin nicht wirklich schlauer geworden :-(
Auf Deinem Bild ist nicht mal ein Schatten zu sehen, woraus man eine Himmelsrichtung ableiten könnte.
Trotzdem greife ich noch mal die Idee von tblade auf und meine, daß Du aus nördlicher Richtung zum Sattelberg geschaut hast. Die letzte Anhöhe mit einem markanten Tal zur Rechten ist oberhalb Gottleuba-Berggießhübel. Und ich meine mich erinnern zu können, daß dort von einer Anhöhe (Herbstberg?) oberhalb der Stadt ein tolles Panorama war und ein recht steiler Pfad durch ein Wäldchen zur Talsperre hinunterging.
Ist ziemliche Spekulation, da ich nicht weiß, ob Du Dein 25.000er Tele drauf hattest  und vielleicht doch von Stolpen aus fotografiert hast. Wie auch immer... die Erinnerung an die tolle "Hohe Tour" (Danke nochmal für den Track) und die Fotoguggerei waren den Aufwand jetzt schon wert


----------



## kodak (12. Dezember 2013)

@CC. nein hat leider auch nicht mit der Hohen Tour zu tun ... wozu braucht es aber einen Schatten um die Himmelsrichtung zu bestimmen, wenn wir doch wissen das die Autobahn dahinter verläuft? ... also können wir schon mal Blick von Westen und Blick von Süden ausschließen ...
Die anderen Ideen klingen schon ganz interessant, so mit den Tälern usw. ... vor allem glaube ich mich erinnern zu können das du bei meinem ersten Spicakbild damals auf der falschen Fährte warst aber diesmal ... ;-)

Brennweiite 20 mm an einer IXUS 870 ... also nix mit extremem Tele oder so 

Für die Spicakkenner ... auf welcher Seite steht den der kleine Funkturm an seinem Fusse? 

Der nächste Tipp mit der nächsten Lösung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (12. Dezember 2013)

mE ist der Funkturm in südwestlicher Richtung vom Sattelberg.
Der Ort im Bild erinnert mich an Börnersdorf.


----------



## kodak (12. Dezember 2013)

@Raumfahrer ... 5 Punkte für die Richtung aber leider ein Duchlaeufer bei der Ortschaft ... hatte ich schon erwähnt das es den Standort fast nicht mehr geben würde? Zum Glück gab es schon früher Leute die nicht alles zugelassen haben ... so blieb er erhalten ... ebenfalls ein zum Glück nicht überlaufenes Kleinod, denn ähnlich dem Fotoobjekt erkennt man es nicht ...


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. Dezember 2013)

Du meinst, daß dort mal Basalt gebrochen wurde?
und eine Säule noch drauf steht?


----------



## kodak (12. Dezember 2013)

... da fehlt Text lieber @Raumfahrer aber der Anfang liest sich spannend ;-)


----------



## CC. (12. Dezember 2013)

Glashütte, Kalkhöhe.


----------



## kodak (12. Dezember 2013)

@CC. Nein das passt leider nicht ins Schema ... wenn man dort etwas sieht dann würde die Blickrichtung nicht passen ... kann auch sein das ich mich irre und dich so auf eine falsche Fährte geführt habe


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. Dezember 2013)

Cottaer Spitzberg?
Wirklich?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cottaer_Spitzberg


----------



## kodak (12. Dezember 2013)

@Raumfahrer ... passt ;-) ... das Rad muss man ein par Treppenstufen weiter unten stehen lassen und hat dann einen wunderschönen 360 º Blick ... unter anderem eben auf den Sattelberg, davor sieht man das Gewerbegebiet Ladenberg in Berggiesshübel im Vordergrund ... dahinter die Häuser sind dann schon wieder die Ortsausfahrt Richtung Tschechien (AH Glöckler) ... man kann da auch schön wandern, die Zehistaer Klippen und die kleine Bastei (nicht zu viel erwarten) sind gleich in der Nähe, Cotta A und Cotta B sind immer einen Spass wert, denn wer wohnt schon in einem Ort Namens A oder B  ... 
@ALL: für Freunde des gepflegten Radausfluges kann ich gern für den 02. oder 03.01 einen kleinen Ausflug anbieten, je nach Wetterlage (Schnee   und Aussicht ihn dann gestalten, denn ganz in der Nähe gibt es noch ein nahezu unbekanntes geschichtliches Geheimnis zu lüften ... an Wegen mangelt es auch nicht ... also wer der Mitlesenden hätte Interesse? Route wie immer so gelegt das jederzeit ein Ausstieg möglich ist und man trotzdem noch weiss wo man ist  ... Start würde am Haltepunkt Niedersedlitz sein, so gegen 9:00 Uhr, verspreche das danach manches Bilderrätsel in einem anderen Licht erscheinen mag, nach dem Motto : so einfach ;-)

Im Frühjahr dann auch gern einmal den Klassiker ... Dresden-Sattelberg-Schneeberg und dann sehen wir mal wie wir die Rückfahrt gestalten ;-)


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. Dezember 2013)

Das hätte ich jetzt nicht wirklich gedacht...
wobei ich auch schon oft dort oben gewesen bin.

Hier mein Rätsel:





In welchem Ort war ich da und worauf schaue ich, wenn ich auf dieses Gestell mittig im Bild gehe?


----------



## CC. (12. Dezember 2013)

Danke raumfahrer für die Auflösung. Ich hätte sonst den ganzen Nachmittag noch Karten und Fotos studiert und den Tag darüber vergessen 
Den Cottaer Spitzberg hatte ich auf meiner Tour ausgelassen, da ich einen schlechten Tag hatte und mit meinen Kräften haushalten mußte. Jetzt hat sich's gerächt.
Trotzdem tolles Rätsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (12. Dezember 2013)

@Raumfahrer
ah jetzt versteh ichs, wollte dich mit meinem Kommentar wirklich nicht verarschen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. Dezember 2013)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> @Raumfahrer
> ah jetzt versteh ichs, wollte dich mit meinem Kommentar wirklich nicht verarschen.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter


Alles gut!
ich hab mich nicht verarscht gefühlt...


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. Dezember 2013)

Keiner einer Vermutung?


Dieser Landstrich gehört zum Landkreis Sächsische Schweiz/Osterzgebirge, aber beides ist etwas weiter weg...
Laut dem Gedenkstein links vom Steg feierte man 1995 das 825jährige Bestehen des nahen Ortes, womit dieser älter als Dresden wäre...wikipedia ist da aber anderer Ansicht.
Von dieser Aussichtsplattform sieht man nicht wirklich viel, man blickt aber auf das *Tal* eines recht bedeutenden kleinen Flußes, nach dem sogar ein Stadtteil benannt wurde.


----------



## kodak (13. Dezember 2013)

... Tal würde ich dann Lockwitz(Tal) sagen ... dachte eigentlich ich kenne es ein wenig aber irgendwie :-( ...


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt ja noch andere Städte als Dresden.
Lockwitz(tal) ist es aber tatsächlich nicht.
Bisschen was größeres...

Nahe der Stelle, an der ich war, wurde mal Bergbau betrieben.
Allerdings ist der Bergbaustollen eingestürzt; man sieht eine Pinge, die ich aber in meinem Dös´ vergessen habe, zu fotografieren.


----------



## kodak (13. Dezember 2013)

... ich hatte einen Denkfehler, nur Dresden-Stadtteil und Fluss zusammengebracht ... wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  ... wenigstens bringt es mein Wissensweltbild nicht so durcheinander ;-)


----------



## Th. (14. Dezember 2013)

Feines Rätsel.
So vom optischen Eindruck her scheine ich den Platz nicht zu kennen.
Die Informationen zum Fluß lassen mich ganz schön grübeln...
...der einzige Fluß der mir dazu eingefallen ist, ist die Triebisch - der Oberlauf am Rande des Landkreises, m.E. weder Osterzgebige schon gar nicht Sächsische Schweiz. Meißen Triebischtal gibt es auch und Bergbauversuche gabs da auch...


----------



## Raumfahrer (14. Dezember 2013)

@Th. : Das ist korrekt, von dieser Plattform aus schaut man ins Tal der Triebisch...man sieht aber leider selbst im Herbst nicht viel davon.

Erwähnenswert an diesem Ort wäre noch, daß es dort mal eine Burg/Schloß gegeben hat, das sind aber jetzt nur noch ein paar mickrige Erdhügel. (leider auch vergessen zu fotografieren...)

Ich "begebe" mich mal zu der Aussichtsplattform




drehe mich um und sehe diese Kirche:





Also, wo war ich?


----------



## DHFoes (14. Dezember 2013)

Pillnitz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (14. Dezember 2013)

Pillnitz liegt mitnichten an der Triebisch.


Aussichtsplattform und Kirche sind nahe beieinander...
Aber an welchem Ort?


Noch ne Ergänzung:

Vergesst google oder openstreetmap
weil es dort darüber nix gibt.
Schaut besser auf eine Landkarte aus Papier und ratet...


----------



## leler (14. Dezember 2013)

Bei TRiebischtal & Bergbau dachte ich zuerst an den Rothschönberger Stollen. Mehr Bergbau scheint es aber in MUNZIG gegeben zu haben...


----------



## gtbulls (14. Dezember 2013)

Blankenstein


----------



## CC. (14. Dezember 2013)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Pillnitz liegt mitnichten an der Triebisch.


----------



## Raumfahrer (14. Dezember 2013)

Hier die Auflösung:




Blankenstein an der Triebisch, Ortsteil von Wilsdruff


gtbulls schrieb:


> Blankenstein


Das ist richtig.
Du darfst also weiter machen... 
  @gtbulls : Wie bist Du drauf gekommen?


----------



## gtbulls (14. Dezember 2013)

Die letzten Tipps waren gut - letzter Winkel des Landkreises, Oberlauf der Triebisch und das Bild von der Kirche - lässt sich alles fix finden. Danke an Raumfahrer!
Ich war leider noch nicht da, bin eher im Westen von Sachsen unterwegs. Daher geht mein Rätsel gleich ein Stück weiter Richtung Südwesten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (14. Dezember 2013)

Auf welchem Berg stand ich?


----------



## gtbulls (14. Dezember 2013)

Da wir in Sachsen einige Talsperren haben, gebe ich gerne einen Tip : Das Gestein im Vordergrund ist Basalt. Die Kombi Basaltberg / Talsperre im (Süd-)Westen  dürfte deutlich seltener sein...


----------



## tblade_ (15. Dezember 2013)

Blick vom Bärenstein auf Talsperre Cranzahl?


----------



## gtbulls (16. Dezember 2013)

Korrekt, kannst weitermachen.


----------



## tblade_ (16. Dezember 2013)

Wer schaut da auf mich hinab?


----------



## Christin (16. Dezember 2013)

Karl Stülpner?


----------



## tblade_ (16. Dezember 2013)

Im Gegensatz zu Karl Stülpner - der nachweislich existiert hat - ist diese Figur eine reine Sagengestalt. Von daher darf weiter gerätselt werden. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tblade_ (16. Dezember 2013)

Keiner eine Idee? Morgen Nachmittag gibt es einen Hinweis..


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tblade_ (17. Dezember 2013)

Zu der 2004 erschaffenen Figur gibt es auch noch ein Weibl um das sich die Sage dreht. Beide nach dem gleichnamigen Berg benannt auf dem sie sich befinden. 

Mit ein bisschen Google sollte nun der Groschen fallen.


----------



## Th. (17. Dezember 2013)

ok, kurz angegoogelt...
bitteschön.

Nette Geschichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tblade_ (17. Dezember 2013)

Richtig, der Hundsmartergust auf dem Hundsmarter (Oberbecken PSW Markersbach).
Th. darf fortsetzen..


----------



## Th. (17. Dezember 2013)

Bleiben wir beim Holz:





Wo und was/wer?
Auch wenn es ein reines Phantasiegeschöpf ist, ist's leider harte Realität...


----------



## Th. (18. Dezember 2013)

Trotz der offline Phase heute gebe ich mal einen Tipp (kann ich gleich mal die neue Forensoftware testen...)

Unweit der Holzskulptur befindet sich diese Sitzgruppe mit dem ultimativen Hinweis


----------



## kodak (19. Dezember 2013)

ich bin mal so frei ...
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hüttertal_Tornadomann.jpg&filetimestamp=20120714103304&
gebe zu das die Mittagspause zusammen mit dem Datenkraken genutzt wurden, die Inschrift ist eindeutig genug gewesen ... das Tal ist klar und auch schon danach dort gewesen aber irgendwie nicht gesehen :-(

http://goo.gl/maps/GvuOA da müsste es sein, deutlich sichtbar hier die Schneise die der Tornado schuf, ich war ein paar Monate später dort ... wie Streichhölzer lagen die Bäume, allerdings habe ich auch das Sauerland vor und nach Kyrill bereist (www.p-weg.de ... ich mache da gern immer mal Werbung dafür, für mich das beste Marathonevent ... kein Vergleich mit Seiffen, eine groooooße Runde), da habe ich 2008 nicht mal mehr die Strecke erkannt, es fehlten einfach die Orientierungspunkte, es gab Aussichten ohne Ende wo vorher Wälder standen ...


----------



## Th. (19. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es natürlich nichts hinzuzufügen...der Sessel vor der Tornadomannskulptur ist übrigens sehr bequem - hab da die letzten warmen Strahlen der Herbstsonne genossen...


----------



## kodak (19. Dezember 2013)

... so dann wollen wir einmal  ... heute ganz ohne perspektivische Betrachtung sondern plump abgelichtet ... ja wo stehen denn diese Glöckchen?


----------



## kodak (20. Dezember 2013)

... mmhhh ... keiner eine Idee? ... also immer im Herbst gibt es einen bestimmten Tag im Norden von Dresden, da kann man all die schönen Kirchen des Umlandes besichtigen, diese hier steht recht frei und es ist noch nicht lang her das diese hier abgenommen wurden ... am Samstag mehr oder will jemand schon mal anfangen mit Ideen?


----------



## kodak (21. Dezember 2013)

... nun ja ... vielleicht kein Geheimnis, doch dahinter steht natürlich eine Kirche, sehr markant steht sie da in der Landschaft, auf einem Hügelchen (okay wie fast jede Kirche ...) doch komplett umschlossen von Strassen, ist sie und der Friedhof, das ist schon wieder ungewöhnlich ...


----------



## veiter42 (21. Dezember 2013)

Hmmm...ich wette, ich habe mal davor gestanden...ist die entweder in Kamenz oder Bautzen? Ist beides ja nicht ganz nördlich, weiter westlich kenne ich mich in Sachsen aber kaum aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (22. Dezember 2013)

NEIN ... also es gibt am Standort natürlich nur 1 Kirche und Dresdner Norden ist auch wirklich schon an Dresden angrenzend ... ich sage mal weitläufige Kleinkuppenlandschaft ... kommt von Nordosten sieht man zuerst nahezu nur den Kirchturm, so duckt sicht der Ort in die Landschaft ...


----------



## Th. (22. Dezember 2013)

Kirchen und Friedhöfe versuche ich eigentlich zu meiden - kenne mich daher nicht so aus, wobei die Türme schon ein wesentlicher Orientierungspunkt sind.
Beim Kriterium: "...ringsum Straßen...", fiel mir spontan Baerwalde bei Radeburg ein.


----------



## kodak (22. Dezember 2013)

... fein es ist gelungen ... ja es ist die Kirche zu baerwalde ... sie hat vor wenigen Jahren neue Glocken bekommen ... ist übrigens sehr schön diese kirchentour ...


----------



## Th. (22. Dezember 2013)

Naja, bin zwar schon mehrfach um die Kirche "gekreiselt", die Glocken sind mir noch nie aufgefallen.

Ok, dann weiter:





Wo und was? (Wird wohl nur wieder kodak kennen...)


----------



## kodak (22. Dezember 2013)

... ich bin wegen Unwissenheit raus :-( ... dafür umso mehr auf das Ergebnis gespannt 

Schönes Fest der Rätselgemeinde !


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Obelisk könnte eine Vermessungssäule sein...ich habe aber absolut kA, wo die sein könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (22. Dezember 2013)

War auch meine erste Idee auf der anderen Seite waren bisher nie so hoch gebaut ... lassen wir uns überraschen ...


----------



## Th. (22. Dezember 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> ... ich bin wegen Unwissenheit raus :-( ... dafür umso mehr auf das Ergebnis gespannt
> Schönes Fest der Rätselgemeinde !


WAAAS? kodak kennts nicht?

[um den Tisch tanz']
Den Post drucke ich mir aus und lege ihn untern Weihnachtsbaum...

[/um den Tisch tanz']
Wahrscheinlich will er mich /uns aber nur verar.....
vorallem wenn ich ihm offenbare,
[andersrum um den Tisch tanz']
dass das Bauwerk keine 15 kodaksche Radminuten von seinem Domizil entfernt steht...

[/andersrum um den Tisch tanz']

Aber ernsthaft: @Raumfahrer liegt gar nicht mal so falsch (bezogen auf den ersten Teilsatz)


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwo könnte ich das Teil mal gesehen haben....
das kann nicht weit von Dresden weg sein.
Irgendwo nordwestlich...???
In irgendeinem link über Vermessungssäulen habe ich das mal gesehen.


----------



## CC. (22. Dezember 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> WAAAS? kodak kennts nicht?
> 
> [um den Tisch tanz']
> Den Post drucke ich mir aus und lege ihn untern Weihnachtsbaum...
> ...



lol


----------



## Th. (22. Dezember 2013)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> ....
> das kann nicht weit von Dresden weg sein.


Genaugenommen ist das _*in*_ Dresden.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (22. Dezember 2013)

Könnte es sein das dieses Ding in Hellerau neben der A4 steht. Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl das ich da schon mal vorbei geradelt bin.


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. Dezember 2013)

Das ist in Rähnitz die Meridiansäule.
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Rähnitz_Meridiansäule.JPG


----------



## Th. (22. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt. Dresden Rähnitz, die "Butterstampe".





Ca. ein halbes Jahrhundert vor der Königlich sächsischen Triangulierung initiiert - mit, glaubt man der Tafel, hehren Zielen.
Der Herr Lohrmann scheint ja insgesamt 'ne Menge auf dem Kasten gehabt zu haben - zurecht ihm zu Ehren gibt's die "Lohrmannstraße" in Dresden.

Ich würde @Raumfahrer die Lösung mal zusprechen. @miriquidi-biker lag zwar auch nahe dran - mir aber zu ungenau. Meines Erachtens kommt man dort auch nicht "zufällig" vorbei - ich kenne es auch nur, da meine Großeltern 100m westlich wohnten (und jetzt 100m östlich liegen).


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. Dezember 2013)

Die Lösung fand ich im Buch über die Dresdner Heide aus den Rölke-Verlag auf Seite 296....

Hier mein Rätsel:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was es ist, sollte klar sein...
Doch wo befindet sich dieses schöne Teil?

P.S. Ist zwar frei zugängig, aber untersteht Euch, dort etwas abzuschrauben oder gar damit wegfahren zu wollen....


----------



## kodak (23. Dezember 2013)

... peinlich ist das ich noch immer nicht weiss wo direkt, werde dieses Defizit noch dieses Jahr beseitigen, versprochen  ... so ein schönes SR1, in Dippelsdorf stand mal eine in einem Vorgarten aber bei weitem nicht so schön in Szene gesetzt ... ich hoffe sie wird bei schlechtem Wetter hereingeholt das gute Stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (23. Dezember 2013)

kodak schrieb:


> ... so ein schönes SR1...



Die Simson Freunde werden dich verachten - das ist ein SR2.

([email protected]:War vorhin in Eile - der Weihnachtsstress...)


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. Dezember 2013)

Das ist tatsächlich ein SR2.

Mit "hereinholen" ist aber nicht ohne weiteres; das Teil ist mit den Felgen auf dem Stahlträger festgeschweißt.

Dippoldiswalde ist die falsche Gegend.

Wilde Trails gibt es in dieser Gegend eher nicht, mehr so Feldwege.


----------



## kodak (23. Dezember 2013)

Dippelsdorf ist auch eher nicht Dippoldiswalde sondern Friedewald - Dippelsdorfer Teiche - Rotes Haus Moritzburger Teichgebiet ...


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. Dezember 2013)

@kodak : Mein Fehler, habe da etwas falsch gelesen...am frühen Morgen.

Noch als Hinweis: In der Nähe des Dorfes, wo dieser SR2 steht, befindet sich noch ein (ehemaliges) Transportmittel.


----------



## Th. (24. Dezember 2013)

Streumen, SR2 Club.
Über das Essi-Rennen hab ich mal irgendwo was gelesen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (24. Dezember 2013)

@Th. Das ist richtig. Du darfst.

Ansonsten ist heute Weihnachten, feiert schön, geniest die freien Tage und die vielen
Und nur kein Streß!


----------



## Th. (24. Dezember 2013)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist heute Weihnachten, feiert schön, geniest die freien Tage und die vielen
> Und nur kein Streß!



Dem schließe ich mich an.

Da ich gerade nicht an Bilder rankomme, kann weitermachen wer will...


----------



## sbradl (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich ergreife mal die Chance. Wo stehe ich und worauf schaue ich da herab?


----------



## titzy (25. Dezember 2013)

@sbradl sagmal der Blick auf die Talsperre Pöhl ists nicht, oder etwa doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (25. Dezember 2013)

Nein ist es nicht. 

Kleiner Tipp: ziemlich weit östlich


----------



## Th. (25. Dezember 2013)

Wie es der Zufall will, hat mir vor kurzem ein Bekannter empfohlen, statt in Weißenberg von der A4 immer nur südlich Richtung Zittauer Gebirge zu fahren auch mal einen Abstecher nördlich zu machen...Da gäbe es einen Aussichtsturm mit schöner Rundumsicht.
Ich vermute mal, um den handelt sich hier - der Turm auf dem Monumentberg bei Groß Radisch, mit Blick über die Talsperre Quitzdorf Richtung Niesky.
Sollte ich mir wirklich mal ansehen...


----------



## sbradl (25. Dezember 2013)

Richtig! Hatte von Görlitz aus eine Tour dorthin gemacht, um nach ein paar Trails zu suchen. War leider Fehlanzeige. Die Aussicht vom Turm ist nicht schlecht aber die Bezeichnung "Berg" ist schon arg übertrieben


----------



## Th. (25. Dezember 2013)

Mal wieder ein Griff ins Archiv:





Wo sind wir und was sehen wir, bzw. könnte man bei besserem Wetter sehen?


----------



## kodak (26. Dezember 2013)

... ich würde mal blind behaupten das wir dann Pillnitz und die Elbinsel sehen würden ... dann wäre es der Leitenweg oberhalb der Weinberge von Pillnitz, erkannt habe ich es natürlich am Wahrzeichen von Niedersedlitz, der SBS-Esse  (ehemaliges Heizkraftwerk, heute immer noch in Betrieb aber nichts mehr mit SBS zu tun)


----------



## Th. (26. Dezember 2013)

Wenn kodak das sagt, wird's schon richtig sein. Leitenweg, Pillnitz, Elbinsel ist klar - die SBS Esse in Niederlitz musste ich glattweg selber erstmal suchen 

Ich verabschiede mich hiermit für dieses Jahr, allen Rätselfreunden einen Guten Rutsch und habt immer die Knipse dabei...


Th.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (26. Dezember 2013)

Naja die Esse war halt lange Zeit direkt neben der Arbeit ;-) und Neulingen habe ich sie zusammen mot der in Reick als Orientierung benannt wenn sie wieder mal nocht wussten wo sie gerade sind  ... Bild kommt morgen


----------



## kodak (28. Dezember 2013)

ein schöner Blick über das Elbtal ... ja von wo aus denn nur?


----------



## Maiki_35 (29. Dezember 2013)

Linkselbisch, würde ich sagen. "Schöne Aussicht" auf jeden Fall.


----------



## kodak (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja die Aussicht ist dort immer schön ... linkselbisch passt auch ... wo ich stehe gibt es mehrfach in Dresden und Umgebung


----------



## leler (29. Dezember 2013)

Und vermutlich auch links des Zschonergrundes. Aber ob in Podemus oder Merbitz? So gut kenne ich mich dort leider nicht aus :-(


----------



## Maiki_35 (29. Dezember 2013)

Na hätte jetzt so an die Schöne Aussicht in Merbitz gedacht, aber wenn es so was öfters gibt, würde ich jetzt mal an den Bismarkturm denken.


----------



## kodak (29. Dezember 2013)

Bismarkturm stimmt ...

 so mal ein wenig die Kamera geschwenkt und ich denke es macht bei vielen KLICK


----------



## Maiki_35 (29. Dezember 2013)

mich hat echt die Lärche irretiert, kann mich daran nun wirklich nicht erinnern.


----------



## Th. (29. Dezember 2013)

Maiki_35 schrieb:


> mich hat echt die Lärche irretiert, kann mich daran nun wirklich nicht erinnern.



Welche Lärche?
(---schon wieder weg---)


----------



## CC. (29. Dezember 2013)

Es war die Nachtigall und nicht die Lärche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maiki_35 (30. Dezember 2013)

Das Geäst, was im vordergründigen Bild zu sehen ist, sollte von einer Lärche stammen. Mir war nicht mehr so bekannt, das dort ein Baum war.


----------



## kodak (30. Dezember 2013)

... eine Lärche ist es nun wirklich nicht, welche spezielle Kiefernart es ist kann ich auch nicht sagen aber es ist eine Kiefer ... doch zurück zum Thema, wir erwarten von dem durch den Nadelbaum verwirrten ein Bildchen


----------



## Maiki_35 (30. Dezember 2013)

Hm, na ja verwirrt halt. 







Vielleicht kennt es ja einer auf anhieb, aber glaube wohl eher nicht ;-)


----------



## darkJST (30. Dezember 2013)

Ist das zufällig der Aussichtspunkt in Klotzsche?


----------



## Maiki_35 (30. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ja so ist das wohl 

Der Aussichtspunkt mit den 2 Bänken. Ich muss mal wieder mehr rum kommen um neues Material zu bekommen.

So erst mal guten Rutsch an alle.

Gruß
Maik


----------



## darkJST (30. Dezember 2013)

Zja, wo war ich wohl?


----------



## kodak (1. Januar 2014)

... würde mal sagen das dies eine Neissebrücke war ... andere Seite also Polen, wo genau weisst nur du oder vielleicht noch jemand anderes  ... ich jedenfalls nicht


----------



## darkJST (1. Januar 2014)

Soweit schon alles richtig, wir schwenken mal etwas den Blick...


----------



## kodak (1. Januar 2014)

das ist ein Eisenbahnviadukt ... so weit ich mich erinnern kann fährt der Zug von Görlitz nach Zittau mal durch polnisches Territorium ... ist allerdings 26 Jahre her das ich in Löbau stationiert war und dort Zug gefahren bin  ... na gut dann das vielleicht

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neißeviadukt_(Görlitz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (1. Januar 2014)

Ich kenn die Überreste der Brücke aber wie  kommt man denn dort hin? Ist das nicht auf der Insel?


----------



## darkJST (1. Januar 2014)

Jup, passt. Da ich nicht explizit nach dem ehemaligen *Neißesteg* gefragt hatte lass ich das gelten

@sbrandl: Einfach über die Stadtbrücke und dann immer am polnischen Neißeufer entlang Richtung Süden. Ist zwar größtenteils breiter Waldweg/ausgebauter Radweg, aber können wir gern mal machen die Woche.


----------



## kodak (2. Januar 2014)

ich hatte es ja schon im Bilderfred angekündigt ... auf dem Weg zum Kahleberg kamen wir auch hier vorbei ... immer wieder schön und jeder der es nicht kennt reibt sich erst einmal kurz die Augen ;-) ...



 

hier noch einmal in voller Schönheit


----------



## Rockhopser (2. Januar 2014)

Na endlich weiß ich mal wieder was!
Dieser magische Ort befindet sich am Anfang/Ende des Schulwegs nahe der Maltertalsperre.
Genau hier.


----------



## kodak (2. Januar 2014)

Richtig ... lasse mich raten, du warst mit falco dort? ... der Weg selbst ist auch eine spaßige Angelegenheit,  falco weiß nun auch wie anstrengend er nach oben ist ;-) ... auf dann mit einem neuen Bild ...


----------



## Rockhopser (2. Januar 2014)

kodak schrieb:


> Richtig ... lasse mich raten, du warst mit falco dort? ...


Nein, einer der wenigen Wege rund um DD, die ich ohne falco kennengelernt habe 
Wir waren aber letztes Jahr auch mal zusammen dort unterwegs.

Bild kommt gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (2. Januar 2014)

Wo stehe ich und was verbirgt sich in der Suppe?


----------



## darkJST (2. Januar 2014)

Ist das die Bömische Aussicht auf der Ostseite des Töpfer? Dann müsste im Nebel der Jeschken sein.


----------



## Rockhopser (3. Januar 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Ist das die Bömische Aussicht auf der Ostseite des Töpfer? Dann müsste im Nebel der Jeschken sein.



Richtig!
Ich dachte die Wolkenküche erschwert das ganze etwas, aber gegen die Ortskundigen ist eben kein Kraut gewachsen 
Und nicht den Ralsko und Tlustec rechts im Bild vergessen!

Nochmal für alle - so siehts bei gutem Wetter aus:


----------



## darkJST (3. Januar 2014)

Ich geb ja zu es ist etwas gemein, da man zu dieser Aussicht nicht mit dem Rad kommt, vielleicht weiß es trotzdem einer Also: wo bin ich?


----------



## Th. (3. Januar 2014)

Hohes Schrammtor, also zwischen Hohen und Mittleren Torstein würde ich mal tippen...
Blick auf Müllerstein und Affensteine.


----------



## kodak (3. Januar 2014)

naja ich bin mal so frei und sage Falkenstein  ... da der liebe DarkJST im cielab schrieb das sie dort waren ;-) ... wenn es stimmt, kann ich nur sagen "Lesen bildet"  ... ansonsten bin ich kein Kletterer und Th. kennt sich in der Materie eigentlich perfekt aus ... lassen wir uns also überraschen


----------



## darkJST (3. Januar 2014)

Ich hab ne weile gerübelt ob ich das Bild schonmal als Bilderrätzel hatte, es im Album aber nicht gefunden. Ja wir waren im Spätsommer da klettern. Von daher ist Kodak dran

Die Aussicht eröffnet sich übrigens nach der ersten Seillänge des Schusterwegs auf den Falkenstein...





Noch ein paar impressionen gibts da


----------



## kodak (3. Januar 2014)

... nein das Bild kannte ich natürlich nicht, habe aber den Thread bezüglich der wunderschönen Silvesternachtwanderung gelesen und da stand etwas vom Falkenstein  ... habe schon mal vorgesorgt und fleißig fotografiert, also öffnen wir mal die Schatztruhe und kramen ein wenig .... ach ich nehme eines von ganz oben und ist doch schon aus dem vorigen Jahr ;-) 
Schön der Große Zschirnstein im Hintergrund oder ...


----------



## Th. (3. Januar 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> ...nach der ersten Seillänge des Schusterwegs auf den Falkenstein...



...war mein zweiter Gedanke...da hatte ich aber schon meinen Lösungsversuch abgeschickt - ist ja auch egal.
Trotzdem habe ich deshalb gerade nochmal im Keller gewühlt und ein DIA von fast vor 20 Jahren rausgekramt und einfach gegen die Kellerwand abfotografiert (sorry für die Qualität, das DIA ist ok)




Ich stehe eine Seillänge über darkJSTs Standplatz (oberhalb der "Porzellankante") - gegenüber klettert mein Bruder im "Ilmerweg".
Die markante Kante und den Müllerstein erkennt man trotzdem - erstaunlich, dass man von dem Standpunkt weiter in den Vorderwinkel der Schrammsteine reinschauen kann...

Danke @darkJST für das Bild.
Ich gehe jetzt in den Keller...paar alte DIAs anglotzen...
...alte Zeiten...


----------



## kodak (4. Januar 2014)

... keiner eine Idee? ... Tipp 1 : ich liebe Zoom  ... der Betrachter sehe also nicht nur sich die Ferne an sondern beachte den Vordergrund genauer (nicht das Feld  aber )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (4. Januar 2014)

kodak schrieb:


> ... keiner eine Idee? ...


Doch, doch...mal sehen...


kodak schrieb:


> Tipp 1 : ich liebe Zoom  ...


Das war wir sofort bewusst - mindestens 500mm KB - Zschirnstein und der markante Funkturm an der A17 bei Altfranken...so ein langes Lineal habe ich gar nicht, um auf der 50000er Papierkarte die Linie zu verlängern...


kodak schrieb:


> der Betrachter sehe also nicht nur sich die Ferne an sondern beachte den Vordergrund genauer (nicht das Feld  aber )


Diese lange graue Ding hinter den Häusern macht mir Kopfzerbrechen...Schallschutzmauer? Gibt es m.E. da nicht...Könnte die Einhausung der A17 Brücke über den Zschonergrundbach sein (die Häuser somit Steinbach...).
Standort tippe ich - als höchsten Punkt in der Umgegend (und auf der gedachten Linie) - der Steinhübel auf der K6280 zwischen Unkersdorf und Kesselsdorf...


----------



## kodak (5. Januar 2014)

nein, nein es ist nur ein 240 mm KB Zoom  für mehr wäre das Wetter zu trüb gewesen ... genau das ist die Einhausung der A17 über den Zschonergrundbach und rechts ist Steinbach --> so stimmt natürlich auch der Steinhübel, nach Herrn Lohrmann und nun mal wieder der Herr Nagel


----------



## Th. (5. Januar 2014)

Anbetracht der qualitativen Meisterwerke (und des vermittelten Wissens) im Fotothread traue ich mich kaum, meine Knipsereien zu veröffentlichen - im Rätselthread sollte das aber verzeihbar sein...





Motiv sollte nicht schwer sein - bleibt also die Frage: Wo bin ich?


----------



## mr.malcom (5. Januar 2014)

Porschdorf oder Brandaussicht?


----------



## Th. (5. Januar 2014)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> Porschdorf oder Brandaussicht?


Eine Lösung mit "oder" zu versehen ist schon irgendwie witzig...
Brandaussicht/Brandhotel mit Blick über Porschdorf zur Rathmannsdorfer Elbbruecke ist korrekt.
Mr.Malcolm ist dran.


----------



## mr.malcom (5. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte zuerst Porschdorf gedacht, aber das paste nicht mit dem Zoom zusammen.

Mir gehen langsam die Fotos aus. Vom Gardasee könnte ich tonnenweise anbieten, aber Sachsen?

Also wo bin ich. Sollte sehr einfach sein.


----------



## Th. (7. Januar 2014)

Tja, scheint keiner Lust zum Rätseln bzw. zum Lösen zu haben...

Ohne genau auf diesem Weg unterwegs gewesen zu sein, hatte ich sofort wieder die Bilder und Eindrücke von Tag 3 meines bescheidenen Sommerausfluges im Kopf.
Prima so ein Rätselfred - erst @darkJST mit den Kletterbildern und jetzt @mr.malcom mit frischen Erinnerungen - Kopfkino erster Sahne!

Ich löse mal absichtlich nicht...vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch eine(r)....


----------



## CC. (7. Januar 2014)

Du kannst schon lösen... Und danke für Deinen Link auf Deine Tour. Erfrischend! 

Ich denke, das ist der Weg von der Hohburkersdorfer Höhe hinunter nach Rathewalde mit Blick Richtung Bastei.

Bei mir sah das irgendwie. ...grüner aus


----------



## mr.malcom (7. Januar 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Du kannst schon lösen... Und danke für Deinen Link auf Deine Tour. Erfrischend!
> 
> Ich denke, das ist der Weg von der Hohburkersdorfer Höhe hinunter nach Rathewalde mit Blick Richtung Bastei.
> 
> Bei mir sah das irgendwie. ...grüner aus


Nö. 
Aber der Wink mit dem Zaunspfahl, oder Zaunsfeld von Th. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (7. Januar 2014)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> Nö.


Nö, vom Hohburkersdorfer Rundblick ist es wirklich nicht...
Das fehlende Grün mag jahreszeitlich bedingt sein - ggf. auch ein Opfer des mittäglichen Gegenlichts...aber da fragst du lieber Falco


----------



## mr.malcom (7. Januar 2014)

Das Bild ist vom 10.12.2011.


----------



## Th. (8. Januar 2014)

Na gut...ich denke, das Bild wurde von hier ungefähr aufgenommen.


----------



## mr.malcom (9. Januar 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> Na gut...ich denke, das Bild wurde von hier ungefähr aufgenommen.


Bis auf 10m kommt das hin.
Ich glaub das kann ich grade so als richtig gelten lassen. 
Th. ist dran.


----------



## Th. (9. Januar 2014)

Bin mir gar nicht sicher....hatten wir das schon?





Sollte ganz einfach sein...


----------



## Falco (9. Januar 2014)

3 Brüder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (9. Januar 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> 3 Brüder


...sind zu sehen ...eigentlich sind es aber die "Fünf Brüder", und natürlich gibt es dazu 'nen Link.

Womit Falco dran ist.


----------



## Falco (10. Januar 2014)

Ich weis selber nicht wo das ist, aber hab meine 2½ Jahre alten GPS Daten herausgesucht um bei richtiger Antwort reagieren zu können


----------



## kodak (10. Januar 2014)

Speicher Altenberg würde ich sagen ... also erst kommt der Kleine Galgenteich, dann der große und dann der Neubau "Speicher Altenberg"

also so in etwa ... http://goo.gl/maps/g9sKq ... Blickrichtung gen Norden


----------



## Falco (10. Januar 2014)

Passt, kodak ist dran.


----------



## kodak (10. Januar 2014)

denke das ist ebenso einfach wie der Speicher Altenberg


----------



## CC. (10. Januar 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Ich weis selber nicht wo das ist, aber hab meine 2½ Jahre alten GPS Daten herausgesucht um bei richtiger Antwort reagieren zu können


----------



## kodak (10. Januar 2014)

... und wer keine GPS Daten hat oder sie nicht findet fragt einfach hier einmal freundlich an, "... hier werden sie geholfen" ... bei Falcos Bild ist allein der Oberflächenbelag des Dammes eindeutig, das rötliche Gestein ist typisch für Altenberg und Umgebung  ...


----------



## kodak (10. Januar 2014)

... sie ist definitiv nicht mehr in Betrieb und doch hat sie jeder aus dem Dresdner Raum schon mal gesehen ...


----------



## tblade_ (10. Januar 2014)

Ehem. VEB Getreidewirtschaft Dresden an der Heidenschanze. Darauf bin ich durch Zufall vor ein paar Tagen auf einer Website mit Mühlen in der Umgebung gestoßen, sonst hätt ichs wohl nicht gewusst.

Der nächste darf fortführen..


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## CC. (10. Januar 2014)

Grmpf....zu spät.
Historische Nutzung: http://www.industriezerfall.de/Weizenmuehle Dresden/index.htm

Dort sind die Mäuse in die HO-Semmeln gekommen. Ich höre meine Großmutter heute noch schimpfen. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (10. Januar 2014)

A cool, allgemeines Feuer frei, da mach ich mal:






*Wo befinde ich mich hier und auf was Blicke ich hier?*


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Januar 2014)

Am Köhlersteig im Göltzschtal kurz vor Greiz!
Den bin ich letztes WE erst gefahren 
Sehr schöner Trail mit auch etwas technischem Charakter!
Über den Trail folgt bald noch ein Tourenbericht 

Ach, zu sehen ist der "Hohe Stein"


----------



## titzy (11. Januar 2014)

@ore-mountain damit liegst du gold richtig, bist dran!

Wenn mans genau nimmt liegt der Hohe Stein auch nicht in sächsischem Hoheitsgebiet, aber die Göltsch als physikalisch Grenze zwischen Thüringen und Sachsen ist ja noch aufn Foto mit abgebildet - und wir wollen mal nicht kleinlich sein.

Ich war vor 2 Wochen dort und bin den aus Richtung Greiz gefahren.
Welche Richtung bist du gefahren. Bist du da alles (runter) gefahren (zutrauen würde ichs dir )?





*Hier war dann bei mir definitiv auch Schluss mit der Lenkerbreite!*

Von Reichenbach aus hab ich den Köhlersteig bisher noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Kasebi (11. Januar 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> @ore-mountain
> 
> Wenn mans genau nimmt liegt der Hohe Stein auch nicht in sächsischem Hoheitsgebiet,
> 
> ...



OT: Ich glaube von der Stelle auf dem Bild hast du mir bei unserer Gera- Wünschendorf Tour erzählt. Gleich mal noch ne Frage. Hast du davon nen Track? Und läßt sich der Köhlersteig in die Tour Plauen- Greiz- Wünschendorf- Gera integrieren?
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## titzy (11. Januar 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> OT: Ich glaube von der Stelle auf dem Bild hast du mir bei unserer Gera- Wünschendorf Tour erzählt. Gleich mal noch ne Frage. Hast du davon nen Track? Und läßt sich der Köhlersteig in die Tour Plauen- Greiz- Wünschendorf- Gera integrieren?



Auch noch mal kurz OT:
Jupp, hatte dir davon erzählt. Den Track kann ich dir mal zusenden.
Integrieren in die Tour von Plauen bis Gera würd ich den aber nicht! Dazu liegt der etwas zu abseits oder du müsstest die Rothentahler Alpen und die tolle Abfahrt die ich dir damals gezeigt hatte weg lassen, wenn man schon von Elsterberg Richtung Reichenbach fährt, um dann den Köhlersteig wieder Richtung Greiz zu nehmen.
Wenn man den Steig von Rothental fährt entfernt man sich nur von der eigentlichen Elsterroute und muss dann wieder zurück nach Greiz. Man könnte natürlich auch ein Richtung nur auf der Strasse fahren, das würde dann etwas schneller gehen.
Aber da die Strecke Plauen - Gera eigentlich schon lang genung ist, bzw. genug Zeit zum absolvieren benötigt, würde nicht wirklich empfehlen den Steig in die Route mit einzubauen.


----------



## ore-mountain (12. Januar 2014)

Ich bin ihn in beiden Richtungen gefahren. Gestartet an der Göltzschtalbrücke bis Greiz und wieder zurück. Mit ein paar anderen Trails kam ich auf immerhin 25km und knapp 1000hm! Der Steig macht in beide Richtungen Spaß. Die Stelle auf deinem Bild hab ich mal versucht zu fahren. Ging logischerweise in die Hose. Der Rest ist fahrbar.

Neues Rätzel gibts morgen. Muss erst mal was Gescheites suchen ...


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Januar 2014)

Neues Rätzel:
Ein Bild von letzter Woche. Am Horizont zu sehen sind die drei höchste Berge des Erzgebirges.
Wo stehe ich?


----------



## GlockeGT (15. Januar 2014)

Blickrichtung sollte aus Richtung Westen sein, ganz links ist das oberbecken zu erkennen, rechts davon der Fichtelberg, aber wo genau Du stehst, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## ore-mountain (16. Januar 2014)

Eher aus Nordwesten. Noch zwei Tipps:
Erkennbar ist ein Wismutschacht und links im Tal von mir ist die Zwickauer Mulde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlockeGT (16. Januar 2014)

Irgendwo zwischen Schneeberg und Wildbach, vielleicht auf dem Keilberg bei Schneeberg?


----------



## ore-mountain (16. Januar 2014)

nicht ganz auf dem Keilberg aber oberhalb von Wildbach. Liegst also richtig!
Du bist dran!


----------



## GlockeGT (16. Januar 2014)

Da war dann aber schon etwas Zoom dabei, oder 

Ich Versuch mal ein Bild anzuhängen, klappt noch nicht so richtig mit dem neuen Forum und mir 



 

Geht doch, sollte recht einfach sein.

Also, wo bin ich und was war dort los?


----------



## Falco (16. Januar 2014)

Freizeitpark Belantis


----------



## GlockeGT (17. Januar 2014)

Stimmt natürlich, Anlass war der "neuseen MTB-Cup"


----------



## Falco (17. Januar 2014)

Dann steigern wir mal wieder etwas den Schwierigkeitsgrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (17. Januar 2014)

Ich vermute mal da.


----------



## Falco (17. Januar 2014)

Raten und vermuten zählt nicht. Man muss die Antwort schon wissen.
Ausnahmsweise lass ich das trotzdem gelten.


----------



## darkJST (17. Januar 2014)

Irgendwie hab ich vergessen wo ich da war...


----------



## Th. (17. Januar 2014)

Ich denke, ihr seid auf dem Rauenstein-Kammweg. Hinten rechts sollten das dann die Borsberghöhen sein.


----------



## darkJST (17. Januar 2014)

Genau der war das, bist dran


----------



## Th. (17. Januar 2014)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1550198]
	
[/URL]

Sollte nicht schwer sein...


----------



## feliks (17. Januar 2014)

ich würde sagen Oederan


----------



## Th. (17. Januar 2014)

feliks schrieb:


> ...Oederan...


...ist leider 'ne ganze Ecke entfernt.

Leider nicht richtig.


----------



## jackjordan (18. Januar 2014)

Ich würde sagen, Pulsnitz vom Eierberg aus gesehen. Standort kurz unterhalb von Gottliebsruh (die Bank an der Straße).


----------



## Th. (18. Januar 2014)

Ganz genau. Pulsnitz, dahinter Schwedenstein und Schleissberg. jackjordan ist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackjordan (19. Januar 2014)

Wie hoch ist der Stein auf dem Bild (Höhe über NN) und wie heißt er?
Und weil es so leicht ist, hier noch eine kleine Zusatzfrage: Welche geografische Besonderheit verbirgt sich in in dem Schacht kurz unterhalb des obersten Felsen? Kleiner Tipp: Das dazugehörige Ereignis fand vor ein paar Wochen statt.


----------



## Falco (19. Januar 2014)

Dieser Hochstein ist jetzt schon das 3. Mal im Bilderrätsel, scheint sehr beliebt zu sein das Motiv 

Lass mich mal die alten Aufnahmen heraussuchen.

Hier infos zu dem Berg: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hochstein_(Elstra)

Der erste: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-bin-ich-bilderraetsel-sachsen.500799/page-63#post-9790131
Der zweite: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-bin-ich-bilderraetsel-sachsen.500799/page-66#post-9919176
Und deiner ist der 3. 

Die anderen Hochsteine wäre mal interesannt als Rätsel, ich kenn nur 2 andere in unser Umgebung.


----------



## jackjordan (19. Januar 2014)

Klar, der Berg ist leicht zu erkennen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung vom zweiten Teil der Frage?


----------



## Rockhopser (19. Januar 2014)

Unterhalb befindet sich das Gipfelbuch.
Ich vermute mal du spielst auf die Krönung des "Hochsteinkönigs" an. Wer im Laufe eines Jahres die meisten Besuche im Gipfelbuch nachweist wird geadelt


----------



## jackjordan (19. Januar 2014)

Nein, eher nicht. Das, was da sehen kann, ist unterhalb des Gipfelbuchs. Dazu muss man sich durch die kleine Öffnung hindurchzwängen.


----------



## Rockhopser (19. Januar 2014)

Hmm, dann weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## jackjordan (19. Januar 2014)

Besagtes Ereignis findet alljährlich um den 21.12. statt.


----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2014)

Habe ja keine Ahnung aber da ist ja sonnenwende ... ich kenne einige orte wo dann genau die sonne hineinscheint und wenn das mal eine opferstaette war könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen... etwas anderes was mit einem datum und Geographie zu tun hat fällt mir gerade nicht ein


----------



## jackjordan (19. Januar 2014)

Sonnenwende ist korrekt. Unter dem Felsen verläuft ein Spalt, durch den die Sonne zur Wende durchscheint (+-5Tage).
Das sieht dann so aus:



Am besagten Tag reicht die Sonne am weitesten nach hinten. Dieses Jahr konnte ich es fotografieren, weil die Sonne schien und der 21. kein Arbeitstag war.




Ich geb damit an kodak weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (19. Januar 2014)

ich dachte die Antwort hatte ich verlinkt, Auszug aus Wiki:


> Den Gipfel des Berges krönt eine markante doppelte Felsformation aus Lausitzer Granodiorit. Vertiefungen darin deuten darauf hin, dass der Platz eine vorgeschichtliche Opfer- und Kultstätte war. Ein auf dem Gipfel loderndes Feuer wäre aus jeder Himmelsrichtung weit sichtbar gewesen. Heute ist die Rundumsicht durch den Baumbestand stark eingeschränkt.



Aber da steht tatsächlich nicht von Sonnenwende. Kann doch mal jemand nachtragen im Wiki 

Wenn Kodak keine Bilder hat, hab noch die ganz schweren in meinem Album. Eben solche Aufnahmen ohne Aussicht. Das können dann nur die Leute lösen die wirklich mal vor Ort waren und sich auch noch daran erinnern.


----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2014)

naja habe schon ein paar Fotos noch und bevor wir Fotos ohne Aussicht sehen hier etwas sehr einfaches mit Aussicht


----------



## Falco (19. Januar 2014)

Der horizont wie mit dem Lineal gezogen, sowas kann doch nur Nordwestlich aufgenommen wurden sein.


----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2014)

... naja ist eine Ansichtssache aber eben vor allem eine Frage der Perspektive ;-)


----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2014)

... natürlich ist das Rad nicht der Mittelpunkt aber auf der anderen Seite ...


----------



## Falco (19. Januar 2014)

Wir hatten doch schonmal ein Rästel wo es um Sachsens Mittelpunkt geht. Gehen euch die ideen aus?  Oder liege ich da falsch?

Von der Landschaft passt es ganz gut, daher ist das Rästelbild bei Sachsen Mittelpunkt aufgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2014)

Also am Mittelpunkt Sachsens ist es für mich nicht ... der liegt für mich am Rande des tharandter Waldes ... die Metapher war anders angedacht ... aber gut kombiniert auf alle Fälle


----------



## Glitscher (19. Januar 2014)

Die Tafel am Windrad erinnert mich an die Raststätte an der A4, sprich grob nähe Wilsdruff?


----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2014)

Naja passt schon ... das Windrad mit den Schilder war das besondere Merkmal des Bikes , denn der Mittelpunkt des Rades ist das Rahmendreieck ... ist die Alte Kauffbacher Strasse von Unkersdorf nach der neuen Strasse Richtung Kaufbach, dachte ja das die Exterritorialen die Lösung posten ;-) @CC. und @Christin ... hier mal noch ein paar Impressionen
Bild 2 war dann doch zu einfach wegen des Sendemastes  

Alle Bilder ohne Nachbearbeitung ... gezielte Unterbelichtung


----------



## Glitscher (19. Januar 2014)

Hab zur Zeit keine Bilder zur Hand die eine Identifizierung möglich machen^^. Wer meint was Gutes beitragen zu können der darf.


----------



## Raumfahrer (20. Januar 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Wir hatten doch schonmal ein Rästel wo es um Sachsens Mittelpunkt geht. Gehen euch die ideen aus?  Oder liege ich da falsch?
> 
> Von der Landschaft passt es ganz gut, daher ist das Rästelbild bei Sachsen Mittelpunkt aufgenommen.


Es gibt aber "mehrere" sächsische Mittelpunkte, je nach Messmethode.

Obwohl, hinter dem Breezer, links am Horizont könnte einer der höchsten Schornsteine (Esse!) in Sachsen sein...


----------



## kodak (20. Januar 2014)

... nein das ist der Funkmast Wilsdruff ... was du meinst ist Halsbruecke oder? Glitscher hatte ja auch gelöst aber leider keine Bilder ... wer hat denn noch welche?


----------



## Raumfahrer (20. Januar 2014)

@kodak : Ja, hab es etwas verwechselt...


----------



## kodak (22. Januar 2014)

... alle im Winterschlaf?  ... vielleicht weckt dieses einige Murmeltiere wieder auf, sollte ja nicht kompliziert sein ...


----------



## Th. (22. Januar 2014)

kodak schrieb:


> ... sollte ja nicht kompliziert sein ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 269060



Hhm...., links der Höhenzug sollte der Tharandter Wald sein - so die Nordseite, Landberg bis Hartha. Den Fotostandpunkt, bzw. den Kirchturm kann ich allerdings nicht so richtig zuordnen...Grumbach und Wilsdruff haben Kirchen, welche so ähnliche Turmformen haben. Ich würde die Perspektive allerdings eher östlicher zuordnen - Braunsdorf, ggf. sogar Opitzer Gegend...da fehlt aber die Kirche, kenne zumindest keine. Was ist das eigentlich hinter dem rechten Griff...Gittermast, oder Windrad - kann ich überhaupt nicht deuten.


----------



## kodak (23. Januar 2014)

Es war einmal im Geografieunterricht in einer sächsischen Schule nahe der Landeshauptstadt, da sagte die Lehrerin zum fleißigen Schüler @Th. " Nun lieber Th., welch fulminanter Start, doch warum subtrahierst du dann von diesem so viele Aussagen, denen ich leider nicht zustimmen kann? Teilweise sind sie in ihrer Gesamtaussage eine Mischung aus richtig und falsch, was dann auch dich selbst wohl auf die falsche Fährte führte ... also liebe Kinder, wo bin ich?" Als kleine Hilfe gab sie den Kindern noch folgenden Rat "Hinter dem rechten Griff stehen Windräder, die gab es zu meiner Kindheit noch nicht , ebenso hätte ich da nicht wirklich stehen wollen/können ..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (23. Januar 2014)

Einen Versuch starte ich noch mal (und bestätige damit meine Vermutung des östlicheren Standpunktes - die Braunsdorfer Linie ist wahrscheinlich schon ok).
Ich denke, du stehst auf der ehemaligen B173 (bzw. F173) oberhalb von Kesselsdorf Richtung Dresden. Der Kirchturm ist Kesselsdorf und die "Lenker-Windräder" müssen ganz neu sein.


----------



## kodak (23. Januar 2014)

... da konnte die Lehrerin nur sagen "richtig ... 1 ... setzen" ... der Höhenzug ist vollkommen richtig, nur ist da nicht wirklich N sondern NO und Braunsdorf und Grumbach sind zwar sehr nah aber eben doch am Ende weit weg, die alte B173 wäre wirklich kein Tummelplatz für Fotografen gewesen ... was lehrt uns das, lieber früh als am Abend Rätsel lösen  ... @Th. du bist dran ...


----------



## CC. (23. Januar 2014)

Wenn das zugegeben hübsche Fahrrad nicht im Wege gestanden hätte, hätte ich es schon längst gewußt 
Aber zumindest mein spontaner Anfangsverdachtsimpuls war richtig; als geborener Altgorbitzer prägt sich so etwas ein...

hätte hätte,
CC.


----------



## Th. (23. Januar 2014)

kodak schrieb:


> ... alle im Winterschlaf?  ... vielleicht weckt dieses einige Murmeltiere wieder auf, sollte ja nicht kompliziert sein ...


Anhang anzeigen 269060 

Wusste ich's doch...die Perspektive habe ich schon mal gesehen...
[URL='http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1422292']
	
[/URL]


----------



## Th. (23. Januar 2014)

So, neues Rätsel:



Wo steht der Flitzer?

...und sofern technische Detail interessieren:


----------



## Rockhopser (24. Januar 2014)

Diesen Fass-Bungalow erkenn ich sofort... Gabler Straße in Lückendorf, genau hier.
Hab sogar ein ähnliches Bild im Netz gefunden, da ist der Flitzer aber verpackt.
Ich nehm mal an, der soll Bezug auf das Lückendorfer Bergrennen nehmen...


----------



## Th. (24. Januar 2014)

Der Punkt geht an Rockhopser.
Den Zusammenhang (sofern es einen gibt) kenne ich allerdings nicht.
Rockhopser - weitermachen!


----------



## Rockhopser (26. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe, der gesuchte Standpunkt ist diesmal nicht ganz so einfach:


----------



## mr.malcom (26. Januar 2014)

Links sollte der Cottaer Spitzberg sein, rechts Berggiesshübel sein, in der Mitte die Festung Königstein und dahinter der Lilienstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (26. Januar 2014)

Festung Königsstein ist natürlich korrekt.
Beim Rest haperts aber noch ganz schön, da die Blickrichtung noch nicht stimmt...


----------



## Th. (26. Januar 2014)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> Links sollte der Cottaer Spitzberg sein, rechts Berggiesshübel sein, in der Mitte die Festung Königstein und dahinter der Lilienstein.


Ne, mr.malcom das stimmt nicht - viele markante Punkte sind zu sehen: Festung Königstein, direkt dahinter Pfaffenstein. In der Linie davor das markante Signal am Radweg am alten Bahndamm in Schullwitz. Das was du (mr.malcom) als Cottaer Spitzberg deutest ist der Höhenzug Kohlberg/Schöne Höhe bei Dittersbach Dürrröhrsdorf.
Der hohe Haufen links hinten sind die Zschirnsteine, davor Gohrisch und Papsstein. Der Lilienstein ist gar nicht (evtl. nur ganz links ein kleines Stück) zu sehen. Der Vollständigkeit halber noch: Ganz rechts hinten der Schneeberg.
Standort tippe ich auf Hornweg, ggf. auch etwas oberhalb auf der Abfahrt vom Napoleonstein.


----------



## mr.malcom (26. Januar 2014)

ok. da hab ich mich wohl gewaltig verguggt. Hab vermutet, das hinter der Festung der Lilienstein zu sehen ist.


----------



## Rockhopser (27. Januar 2014)

@Th. :
Alles richtig. Hut ab. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so schnell geht.
Das Signal war wohl doch zu verrätersich.
Rechts im Vordergrund schließt sich dann übrigens noch der Triebenberg an.
Standort war ungefähr hier.


----------



## Th. (27. Januar 2014)

Weils gerade so schön schneit, was ganz einfaches...
...im Archiv gewühlt:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1556753]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ore-mountain (27. Januar 2014)

Am Ziehweg in Richtung Eckbauer
Den Berg brauch ich ja nicht erwähnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (27. Januar 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Am Ziehweg in Richtung Eckbauer
> Den Berg brauch ich ja nicht erwähnen


Du wirst wahrscheinlich viel besser als ich den Fotostandort kennen - ich weiß nur noch, dass ich damals dort Skifahren war...und dass dereinst deutlich mehr Schnee lag als momentan.

Damit übergebe ich ins Erzgebirge...


----------



## ore-mountain (27. Januar 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> Du wirst wahrscheinlich viel besser als ich den Fotostandort kennen - ich weiß nur noch, dass ich damals dort Skifahren war...und dass dereinst deutlich mehr Schnee lag als momentan.
> 
> Damit übergebe ich ins Erzgebirge...



Das Bild muss aber schon etwas älter sein! Die Ecke ist mittlerweile etwas mehr zugewachsen ...

Jetzt muss ich aber auch etwas tiefer suchen. Leder etwas schlechte Bildqualität, aber dafür nicht so schwer!


----------



## Falco (27. Januar 2014)

Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Wenn man das von der Straße aus sehen kann, dann war ich da schon oft, aber ich weis nicht mehr wo das war


----------



## Th. (27. Januar 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Das Bild muss aber schon etwas älter sein! Die Ecke ist mittlerweile etwas mehr zugewachsen ...



15.Januar 2006. In der Woche vorher war das Skigebiet wegen Schneebruchgefahr gesperrt. Selbst für das WE war damals unklar, ob die Lifte öffnen. Das hatte dann zur Folge, dass relativ wenig los war - bei perfekten Bedingungen.


----------



## gtbulls (28. Januar 2014)

Kommt mir auch bekannt vor:
Wo bin ich? - Bilderrätsel Sachsen
Aber schön isser (sofern ordentlich Wasser im Graben...)!


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Januar 2014)

oh ... ja, war dann wohl doch zu einfach ...
Du bist dran!


----------



## gtbulls (28. Januar 2014)

Kann Dir nachempfinden, wie schwierig es sein kann, den eigenen Fotofundus auf Rätseltauglichkeit zu checken.
Gesucht wird eine Stadt im Osten Sachsens, nicht unbdingt ein MTB-Hotspot. Der Standort ist auch nicht befahrbar...


----------



## darkJST (28. Januar 2014)

Der Standort sollte der Lessingturm bei Kamenz sein. Stadt im Osten war der Tip, sonst hätt ichs nicht gefunden, obwohl ich schonmal...ähm...durch Kamenz gefahren bin


----------



## gtbulls (29. Januar 2014)

Das ging aber fix, hätte ich mir den Tip wohl aufheben können ;.)  darkJST - bitte nächstes Foto.


----------



## darkJST (29. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte ich hätte noch Vorrat aus jüngerer Vergangenheit, dem war nicht so, daher ein Bild tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiief aus dem Archiv. Entsprechend schlechte Quali. Also: wo genau befinde ich mich eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (30. Januar 2014)

Auf dem Oybin?


----------



## darkJST (30. Januar 2014)

Prinzipiell schon. Und ich muss das wohl gelten lassen, da man an diese spezielle Stelle nur als Kletterer kommt. Ich befand mich unter dem Gipfel des östlichen Zwillings am Oybin. Unter ist dabei wörtlich zu nehmen, da dort sowas wie eine Höhle ist.






Der Linke, Bild geklaut auf www.das-outdoor-land.de.


----------



## gtbulls (30. Januar 2014)

Danke darkJST für die Details zum Fotostandort, bin zuletzt vor 2 Jahren oben gewesen und konnte mir den Fels links oben im Bild nicht erklären - das wäre ja geklärt.
Folgendes Bild aus Mittelsachsen - Wo stand ich?


----------



## gtbulls (31. Januar 2014)

Tip1: Der Fluss ist die Freiberger Mulde.


----------



## Th. (31. Januar 2014)

Endlich mal ein "Rätsel" - Gegoogelt, Flußkarten abgeglichen, Fotosuche...
Obwohl ich nie dort war, tippe ich auf Standort "Maylust(felsen)" - rechts die Häuser gehören zum Ortsteil Klosterbuch und im Hintergrund ist die Burg Mildenstein in Leisnig zu sehen.
Sieht landschaftlich gut aus - sollte ich mir auch irgendwann mal ansehen...


----------



## gtbulls (2. Februar 2014)

Volltreffer! Hat doch bisschen gedauert, obwohl die Maylust schon im Räsel auftauchte - allerdings mit ganz anderer Bildperspektive. Und ja, an der Freiberger Mulde gibts einige schöne Ecken für Biker...  Weiter gehts mit Th.


----------



## Th. (2. Februar 2014)

Sollte wieder recht einfach sein:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1560109]
	
[/URL]

Wo befindet sich dieses Bildnis, bzw. wo stehe ich? Was das darstellen soll, sollte (zu) einfach sein...


----------



## Th. (4. Februar 2014)

Gar keiner 'ne Idee?
Ich fand den Widerspruch (um nicht Ignoranz oder gar Provokation zu schreiben) bezüglich meines Standortes und dieser Bauwerks-Präsentation recht interessant...


----------



## jake (4. Februar 2014)

da werf ich einfach mal die waldschlösschenbrücke in den raum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2014)

... auf dem Bild ist aber die Brücke in Niederwartha ... sollte das Bildnis wirklich an der Waldschlößbrücke angebracht sein? Bin bisher nur darüber gefahren ...


----------



## Th. (4. Februar 2014)

Hat natürlich nichts mit der Waldschlösschenbrücke zu tun - ist auch nicht dort.
Wie kodak richtig bemerkte ist die Niederwarthaer Brücke gemeint. Hat jemand schon mal das Bildchen gesehen? Mir ist es vorher noch nie aufgefallen, genaugenommen hat/hätte man es auch nur seit einem knappen halben Jahr sehen können...
(Die Lösung ist übrigens einfacher als so mancher denkt)


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2014)

... könnte eine Flutschutzmauer oder so sein, allerdings alles nur geraten ... wenn ich es gesehen hätte würde ich ja so frei sein zu lösen ... es sieht alles sehr neu aus und frisch trassiert, da werden auch noch die Bahngleise erneuert und die Zufahrtswege auf Radebeuler Seite entstehen, alles würde vom Zeitraum passen aber keine Ahnung wo wirklich, doch das finde ich ja so schön, man lernt wieder ein wenig seine Umgebung kennen ...


----------



## kodak (5. Februar 2014)

So gerade gesehen ... linke elbseite elbabwaertige Seite der Niederwarthaer Autobruecke ... rechts neben der Brücke über den taennichtgrundbach ...


----------



## Th. (5. Februar 2014)

Stimmt genau - gesehen vom im September eröffneten letzten Teilstück des Elbradweges DD-Meißen.


----------



## kodak (5. Februar 2014)

ich weiss nicht wie oft ich da schon vorbei bin aber wirklich wahrgenommen habe ich es nie ... bisher  

ebenso einfach soll es weitergehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (5. Februar 2014)

Kleiner Bärenstein?


----------



## kodak (6. Februar 2014)

... damit geht der Staffelstab an mr.malcom


----------



## mr.malcom (6. Februar 2014)

Na dann...

Sollte sehr leicht sein:




Bonuspunkte gibt es für das Erraten der Temperatur.


----------



## kodak (6. Februar 2014)

Rathen elbfaehre ... schollen ... - 20 grad


----------



## CC. (6. Februar 2014)

Das Bild ist auch schon eine Weile alt.  Hübsch!


----------



## mr.malcom (6. Februar 2014)

Raten, Elbfähre und Schollen sind richtig.
Aber es sind nur -13 Grad gewesen.




Damit bist du wieder dran.


----------



## mr.malcom (6. Februar 2014)

@CC. ich krame mal nach...
11.02.2012

Ja, damals...gab es noch richtige Winter.


----------



## kodak (6. Februar 2014)

... wer möchte mal ? ... ich sammele mal neue Impressionen derweil in anderen Gegenden ... also los, wer übernimmt?


----------



## schibiker (7. Februar 2014)

Ich hätte da mal eine andere Art von Suchbild, mal sehen ob jemand herausfindet um was es sich handelt und wo das zu sehen ist ...


----------



## kodak (7. Februar 2014)

Ich denke das ist ein diorama oder Modelleisenbahnausstellung ...


Anhang anzeigen 271748[/quote]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (9. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich mir den (vermutlich) Barkas-B1000 Krankenwagen links im Bild so anschaue, würd ich eher mal ein DDR-Museum in den Raum werfen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. Februar 2014)

Gab es solche Straßenleitpfosten mit Reflektoren in der DDR überhaupt...?


----------



## mr.malcom (9. Februar 2014)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Gab es solche Straßenleitpfosten mit Reflektoren in der DDR überhaupt...?


Ähm...ist ja schon ne Weile her...ich such mal schnell...Ja siehe:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leitpfosten


----------



## Th. (9. Februar 2014)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Gab es solche Straßenleitpfosten mit Reflektoren in der DDR überhaupt...?


Episode gefällig?
Ein Kumpel von mir erzählte im DDR Endstadium mal, dass er mit dem Trabi zwei solche Plastepfosten in einer Kurve weggekegelt hatte. Schaden am Auto gabs keine und er konnte aus eigener (Motor)-Kraft den angrenzenden Acker wieder verlassen. Als "Andenken" schraubte er sich die Reflektoren hinten an die Spritzlappen.
Dem ortsansässigen ABV fiel allerdings die Sache auf (zwei zerdengelte Pfosten ohne Reflektoren auf dem Acker - dazu ein, sagen wir mal "geschwindigkeitsoptimierender" ortsbekannter Trabipilot mit zwei TGL genormten -Reflektoren am Kampfgerät)...
Das genaue Strafmaß müsste ich nachfragen - jedenfalls ein oder zwei Stempel, Geldbuße und ein paar Arbeitsstunden....die Anteilnahme seiner Kumpels (inkl.mir) war ihm gewiss 
...Was für Zeiten...


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Februar 2014)

Nette Story


----------



## schibiker (10. Februar 2014)

Modelleisenbahnausstellung ist schon mal richtig ... nur wo ?

Es wird ein ziemlich bekanntes Rennen zu Ostzeiten dargestellt ...


----------



## kodak (10. Februar 2014)

http://www.modellbahnland-erzgebirge.de/fotogalerie.cfm

Friedensfahrt ist das Rennen ;-)

besonders das Bild kommt mir dann bekannt vor ...

http://www.modellbahnland-erzgebirge.de/eigene_bilder/Radrennen.jpg


----------



## schibiker (10. Februar 2014)

Alles Richtig !

Ist die Bergankunft der Friedensfahrt in Annaberg beim Krankenhaus auf der heutigen B95 - habe ich als Kind noch selbst miterlebt.


----------



## kodak (10. Februar 2014)

ebenso einfach ... das Radl darf da leider nicht hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (10. Februar 2014)

Könnte am Großsedlitzer Park sein.

@Th. :


> ...und er konnte aus eigener (Motor)-Kraft den angrenzenden Acker wieder verlassen.


Das war mE das Gute am Trabi, man kam (fast) immer weg.
Und wenn nicht, dann konnte der leicht aus dem Graben herausgezogen werden.


----------



## kodak (10. Februar 2014)

... stimmt, dann kann die Rakete starten und der @Raumfahrer  uns mit einem Bild erfreuen


----------



## Raumfahrer (10. Februar 2014)

Dorthin bin ich zwar ohne Rakete, aber dafür mit einem schnellen Himmelskörper hingekommen: 




Ich hoffe, man erkennt ausreichend...

Wie heißt der Ort im Hintergrund und wo stand ich?


----------



## mathijsen (11. Februar 2014)

Stolpen und du standest entweder bei Hohburkersdorf oder auf irgendeinem dieser nackten Hügel bei Ehrenberg


----------



## Raumfahrer (11. Februar 2014)

Also "Stolpen" ist schon mal richtig.
Aber zwischen Ehrenberg und Hohburkersdorf ist ein großer Unterschied und viel Platz...

Gibt es weitere Vorschläge bzgl. des Standortes?


----------



## Th. (11. Februar 2014)

Das sollte unmittelbar oberhalb (südlich) von Stürza sein. Ich kenne den Hügel unter "Böhmens Berg".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (11. Februar 2014)

Richtig! 

"Böhmensberg" oder auch "Fischers Berg" wie Rolf Böhm auf seiner Karte vermerkt...
Diese Betonsäulen links im Bild sollen den trigonomischen Punkt auf dem Berg vor Beschädigung schützen.

Th. , Du darfst gern weitermachen!


----------



## Th. (11. Februar 2014)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Th. , Du darfst gern weitermachen!



Danke, ich müsste aber erstmal wieder Bilder knipsen oder Alte raussuchen - wenn jemand anderes weitermachen will, bitteschön.


----------



## wildbiker (11. Februar 2014)

kodak schrieb:


> http://www.modellbahnland-erzgebirge.de/fotogalerie.cfm
> 
> Friedensfahrt ist das Rennen ;-)
> 
> ...



Jepp, um genau zu sein bei Geyer, da war ich auch schon, tolle Ausstellung...Hab davon auch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## jake (12. Februar 2014)

da noch keiner weiter gemacht hat, würde ich das mal übernehmen  danke Th.


----------



## jake (13. Februar 2014)

hmm noch keine Ideen. dann die ersten tipps: wie am weiß-blauen schildchen zu erkennen führt der kammweg hier entlang. liegt aber meiner meinung ein stück abseits. das bild entstand auf dem rundweg die um den berg führt. gleich um die ecke war früher mal ne schanze.


----------



## mathijsen (13. Februar 2014)

puh, dann vermute ich mal, dass mit dem berg der geisingberg und mit der schanze die gleichnamige gemeint ist.

oder vielleicht doch die lausche? obwohl, da passt die zu sehende landschaft nicht so recht. und einen rundweg hat die auch nicht. um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich keine ahnung...

man glaubt gar nicht, wie viele ehemalige schanzen es in sachsen gibt, die in der nähe von kammwegen und blauen strichen liegen...


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. Februar 2014)

Einen Kammweg gibt es mE auch in der Lausitz....
grübel...grübel...

Es sieht wie eine Quelle aus...


----------



## jake (13. Februar 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> puh, dann vermute ich mal, dass mit dem berg der geisingberg und mit der schanze die gleichnamige gemeint ist.



das lass ich mal so gelten  in dem haeuschen steht jungfernborn und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es eine quelle ist. hab auch nix dazu gefunden.
du bist dran !


----------



## mathijsen (15. Februar 2014)

Welches alte Gebäude präsentiert sich im Hintergrund im fahlen Lichte?


----------



## leler (15. Februar 2014)

Dies scheint fast zu leicht zu sein und sollte
http://www.schloesserland-sachsen.de/de/schloesser_burgen_gaerten/schloesser/schloss_nossen/
sein....

PS. Beim vorigen kam mir stach mir die blaue Markierung des Kammweges auch ins Auge, aber der ist ja lang.
Und überhaupt sollte man mal auf der Unterschied zwischen "echtem" und "unechtem", also altem und neuen Kammweg hinweisen .-)
Es gibt also nicht nur den http://kammweg.de auf der sächischen, sondern auch noch den http://www.erzgebirgs-kammweg.de/ auf der böhmischen Seite, dort meist als http://www.radreise-wiki.de/Krusnohorská_Magistralá oder als KLM http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krušnohorská_lyžařská_magistrála ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (15. Februar 2014)

richtig, und zwar von diesem Aussichtspunkt.


----------



## leler (16. Februar 2014)

Mangels Touren werden die Fotos langsam knapp, vielleicht daher mal eines aus den Zeiten, als die Winter noch lang & kalt waren und bis März Schnee lag, wie hier im vorigen Jahr:





Was für ein Gewässerchen verbirgt sich unter dem Schnee und wo befindet es sich?


----------



## gtbulls (16. Februar 2014)

@mathijsen Wenn ich Deinen Aussichtspunkt klicke, komme ich nicht bei Nossen, sondern bei Bad Salzuflen raus?


----------



## leler (17. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht hilft eine etwas weitwinkligere Einstellung weiter?


----------



## kodak (17. Februar 2014)

... irgendwo auf dem Erzgebirgskamm, könnte Cinovec sein, im Hintergrund die Strasse auf dem Kamm und vorn das Gewässer ein Teil des Golfplatzes ... alles reine Spekulation aber


----------



## leler (18. Februar 2014)

An ganzes Stück daneben und doch nicht so ganz verkehrt.
Also Erzgebirgskamm stimmt und auch die klimatischen Verhältnisse. Vielleicht ist das der entscheidende Hinweis, da ja das Klima in unseren Breiten vor allem von einem Faktor abhängt, mit dem sich das Suchgebiet deutlich eingrenzen lassen sollte. .-)
Und vielleicht noch ein zweiter Tipp: Die Ortschaft im Bild ist noch auf der sächsischen Seite.
Hilft das schon oder soll ich (morgen/übermorgen) das nächste Zusatzfoto hinterschicken?


----------



## leler (20. Februar 2014)

Zu schwer? OK, vielleicht sind die wenigsten hier mit Langlauf-Ski unterwegs .-)
Hoffe, dieses Foto gibt vielleicht den entscheidenden Tipp:




Um was für eine Art Gewässer es sich handelt, wäre damit wohl aufgelöst. 
Bleibt aber noch die Frage nach dem WO?
Bisherige Hinweise: 
Erzgebirgskamm, Klima ähnlich Zinnwald, aber nicht dort in der Nähe, auf sächsischer Seite nähe Grenze
Zusatz:
Das dreiflüglige Gerät auf dem letzten Foto ist nicht das einzige dort und stand schon da als die Teile hierzulande noch selten waren...
Na, wer mag auflösen? Außer ore-mountain nur Ostsachsen hier? .-)


----------



## schibiker (20. Februar 2014)

Ich bin zwar aus dem Erzgebirge, aber wirklich erkennen tue ich die Gegend nicht. Es gibt oben Richtung Reizenhain einige Windmühlen, das Klima ist auch wie in Zinnwald ...


----------



## tblade_ (20. Februar 2014)

Ist da nicht der Basaltfächer um die Ecke? Hirtstein?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (20. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube das Klima ist auf dem Kamm immer ungefähr gleich rauh ;-) 
am Hirtstein war ich schon im Sommer aber habe es flach in Erinnerung ... Windraeder standen auf alle Fälle ;-)


----------



## schibiker (20. Februar 2014)

kodak schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Klima ist auf dem Kamm immer ungefähr gleich rauh ;-)


Dort gibt es ja auch nur Winter und strengen Winter - den Rest kennen die nur vom Hören/Sagen ...


----------



## kodak (20. Februar 2014)

... in Tallagen (z.B. Altenberg) haben sie sogar Freibäder  ... großer Vorteil,  das Wasser ist da auch im Hoechstsommer von einer angenehmen Kühle ... 
Zurück zum Bild, mit Ski schaffe ich max. 30 km Radius oder 60 km One-way ... da sieht da oben alles gleich aus, allerdings sind so große Freiflächen auf deutscher Seite seltener ... kommt dann erst wieder nach dem Fichtelberg wenn ich nicht völlig falsch liege  ...


----------



## diamantradler (20. Februar 2014)

Könnte bei Wernitzgrün sein


----------



## leler (20. Februar 2014)

Hirtstein ist richtig. Glückwunsch!

Auf dem Suchbild war der kleine Feuerlöschteich auf der Südseite des Hirtsteines bei Satzung. Blick Richtung Süden: links der Ort Satzung, rechts der Fußballplatz und hinten in den Wolken der Haßberg. Wenn man Satzung zu Reizenhain und Marienberg zählt haben wir sogar drei Rätsellöser, aber zumindest zwei hatten Volltreffer.
Hier noch ein Foto vom Nordgipfel des Doppelgipfelberges:





Macht weiter! Bin auf das nächste Rätselbild gespannt...


----------



## tblade_ (23. Februar 2014)

leler schrieb:


> Macht weiter! Bin auf das nächste Rätselbild gespannt...



Ich fühl mich mal angesprochen und hab das hier frisch aus der Kamera. Wo stehe ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tblade_ (24. Februar 2014)

Hinweis: Da unten im Tal schlängelt sich die Zwönitz entlang.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mathijsen (24. Februar 2014)

Schokoladenfelsen bei Wiesenbad?


----------



## tblade_ (24. Februar 2014)

Da hat sich der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen. Ich meinte Zwönitz, nicht Zschopau. Sorry für die Verwirrung!


----------



## mathijsen (24. Februar 2014)

Dann der Burgstein bei Kemtau?


----------



## Th. (24. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## tblade_ (24. Februar 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Dann der Burgstein bei Kemtau?



Treffer!


----------



## mathijsen (28. Februar 2014)

Auf welche Stadt ich hier blicke, dürfte schnell erkannt sein. Die Frage ist nur: Von wo?



Hier der Link zur vollen Größe: http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/zb/i0/zbi0oq4v5d0k/original_IMG_20131227_0084_STA122-129.JPG?0



gtbulls schrieb:


> @mathijsen Wenn ich Deinen Aussichtspunkt klicke, komme ich nicht bei Nossen, sondern bei Bad Salzuflen raus?


Ups, meinte natürlich den hier.


----------



## Falco (28. Februar 2014)

Vom Trutzsch!


----------



## mathijsen (28. Februar 2014)

ich sehe schon: meine rätsel sind eindeutig zu einfach...


----------



## Falco (28. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (28. Februar 2014)

Talsperrenrunde, irgendeiner dieser endlosen Fahrwege bergauf?


----------



## Falco (28. Februar 2014)

Kalt


----------



## mr.malcom (28. Februar 2014)

Ich meine die Festung Königstein auf dem Bild erspäht zu haben? Oder mein Zoom klemmt mal wieder.
Der Weg kommt mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## Falco (28. Februar 2014)

Ja, kann möglich sein, Blickrichtung stimmt.


----------



## mathijsen (1. März 2014)

puh, dann tippe ich mal auf etwas im Bereich Müglitztal & Großsedlitz. Vielleicht der Weg zwischen Großsedlitz und Dohna, oder zwischen Großsedlitz und Zuschendorf?


----------



## Falco (1. März 2014)

Wird wärmer. Der Weg ist 650m lang, verläuft von Nord nach Süd und endet auf beiden Seiten mit einer T-Kreuzung.

Zwischen Großsedlitz und Zuschendorf ist schon heiß, aber dazwischen ist er nicht.


----------



## kodak (1. März 2014)

also wenn der Weg in Nord-Süd Richtung geht, irgendwo bei Großsedlitz und Zuschendorf liegt und man den Königstein wirklich sehen kann stimmt etwas nicht, rein geografisch gesehen, da der immer im Osten liegen müsste aber zu weit weg ist ... ich würde mal auf hier tippen

http://goo.gl/maps/JYKKh


----------



## Falco (1. März 2014)

Ne, da ist es nur noch warm. Es liegt nicht zwischen Großsedlitz und Zuschendorf.

Aber ein Tipp habe ich noch. Es liegt auf der hälfte einer meiner Touren:
http://www.gpsies.com/mapUser.do?username=Falco

Viel Spaß beim Suchen


----------



## tanztee (1. März 2014)

Hier etwa? 
(Kastanienallee nach Großsedlitz)

Nicht das ich optisch etwas erkennen würde, nur ein aufgrund der Tipps und der Hochspannungsleitung im Hintergrund ermittelter Standort.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (1. März 2014)

Ne, da ist Kalt. Am wärmsten ist es richtung Osten. Matthias war mit seinem Tipp Großsedlitz und Zuschendorf bisher am nächste dran, aber da muss man noch ein Stück weiter.

Und außerdem war ich da noch nicht, der Weg ist auf einer meiner GPS Files.


----------



## tanztee (1. März 2014)

Letzter Versuch
nur so rein nach Karte

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (1. März 2014)

Sehr heiß!

Aber ich glaub der Nächste löst das mit dem Hinweis, das wäre unfair, daher hast du gewonnen.
Hier ist die Aufnahme entstanden: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=18/50.93650/13.93818


----------



## tanztee (1. März 2014)

Okay, da war ich noch nie. Schaffe ich vlt. noch, bevor dort eine Umgehungszubringerentlastungsstraße gebaut wird 

Also, wo wartet mein treuer Begleiter auf mich, während ich die Aussicht genieße?





ride, äh, rätsel on!
tanztee


----------



## Rockhopser (2. März 2014)

Na hoppla, da bin ich beim Surfen unbeabsichtigt auf die Lösung gestoßen 
Ich nehm mal stark an, dass das die Burg Schomberg auf dem Schlossberg bei Bad Schandau ist.


----------



## kedo (2. März 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Auf welche Stadt ich hier blicke, dürfte schnell erkannt sein. Die Frage ist nur: Von wo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OT: Fährt Jemand von Euch dort die kurze Steilabfahrt runter? Ich nehm es mir zumindest jedes Mal vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (2. März 2014)

@kedo:
Jepp, dank Falco hab ich sogar ein Beweisphoto.
Ich denke dort hilft beim ersten Mal v.a. die Gruppendynamik: wenn der erste runter macht, wollen alle anderen auch


----------



## mathijsen (2. März 2014)

so wirds wohl sein. bin dort nämlich alleine leider auch nicht runter. bei der hangschrägen anfahrt war ich mir irgendwie nicht sicher. eigentlich ist sie gar nicht schwer.


----------



## kedo (2. März 2014)

Es sind eigentlich nur die ersten zwei Meter... wird schon noch, wenn ich Eure Beweisfotos sehe


----------



## tanztee (2. März 2014)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Na hoppla, da bin ich beim Surfen unbeabsichtigt auf die Lösung gestoßen
> Ich nehm mal stark an, dass das die Burg Schomberg auf dem Schlossberg bei Bad Schandau ist.


Richtig!
Weitermachen ...

ride on!
tanztee

P.S. da ja hier die Party munter weitergeht , von welcher Steilabfahrt redet ihr eigentlich


----------



## Falco (2. März 2014)

Na von der da:


----------



## tanztee (2. März 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Na von der da:



Ja wie, gibts jetzt personalisierte Fotorätsel 
Ich steh aufm Schlauch ... wo ist das 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (2. März 2014)

... klick doch mal drauf, da gibt es einen Link wo "Karte" drauf steht. Auch im GPS Zeitalter werden solche Begriffe noch genutzt


----------



## Rockhopser (5. März 2014)

Weiter gehts:
Wo steht diese flügellahme Windmühle?


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. März 2014)

In Reichstädt, auf der Kahlen Höhe?


----------



## Rockhopser (5. März 2014)

Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (5. März 2014)

Zaschendorf.
Schönfelder Hochland unweit des Triebenberges


----------



## Rockhopser (6. März 2014)

Richtig!
Genauer gesagt, handelt es sich dabei um die Reitzendorfer Windmühle.
Das Bild entstand hier.


----------



## Th. (6. März 2014)

Weiter geht's:
Wo bin ich und wie heißt das Gebäude?

[URL='http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1578109']
	
[/URL]
 
[URL='http://[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1578109][img]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/gb/pe/gbpe7neo3xzb/medium_raetsel61.JPG?0[/img][/url]'] 
 [/URL]


----------



## Th. (8. März 2014)

Keiner 'nen Vorschlag...?
Hhm, Tipps... An den Fotostandpunkt, obwohl gastronomisch erschlossen (z.Z. allerdings Winterpause), kommt man mit dem Rad fahrend nicht ran.
Das gesuchte Bauwerk nennt sich "Burg" - wurde wohl auch vor knapp 150 Jahren auf den Resten einer Burganlage aus dem 12.Jahrhundert (wieder)errichtet.
Ein wenig mehr Weitwinkel - egal in welche Richtung - würde das Rätsel sofort entschärfen/lösen.


----------



## Th. (8. März 2014)

...doppelt gemoppelt...


----------



## Th. (9. März 2014)

Brennweite korrigiert:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1580963]
	
[/URL]


----------



## mathijsen (10. März 2014)

Ich habe mir schon die ganze Zeit den Kopf zerbrochen, da ich mir sicher war, das Ding nicht erst einmal gesehen zu haben und auch die Sächsische Schweiz im Kopf hatte. Aber die Perspektive in Kombination mit den kahlen Bäumen ist so strange, dass ich erst durch Googles Hilfe nach deinem "rausgezoomten" Bild auf die Burg Altrathen gekommen bin. Ist das mit sehr viel Tele vom Rauenstein aufgenommen?


----------



## Th. (10. März 2014)

Burg Altrathen stimmt.
Ist vom Rauenstein (unmittelbar neben dem Gasthaus) aufgenommen mit schon ordentlich Tele...umgerechnet auf KB so ca. 400mm.


----------



## CC. (10. März 2014)

Tolles Foto, aber ich kaue schon die ganze Zeit auf meiner Zunge herum...weil ich beim rätseln wieder mal auf dem völlig falschen Dampfer war - dank des Riesenteles. Wir sollten Fotos mit Tele über 120mm auschließen, sonst kommt einer mit einem Foto vom Zinkenstein, was er von der Babisnauer Pappel aus geschossen hat und fragt dann... "Wo bin ich?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (11. März 2014)

Deshalb lass' ich immer die exif Daten drin - und wenn da z.B. 72mm Brennweite(echt) drinsteht, sollte man schon von was größerem ausgehen.
Übern Daumen: Brennweite Kompaktknipse (mit Standardsensor 1/2,3")x5,5=Brennweite in KB
Andere Kamera/anderer Sesor (z.B. DSLR, APS-C)=anderer (kleinerer) Faktor - muss man notfalls mal googeln

Aber, ich gelobe mich zu bessern - zum Radfahren nehme ich die FZ5 ohnehin (fast) nie mit.


----------



## darkJST (11. März 2014)

[ot]1,5 wärs dann bei Falco und mir[/ot]


----------



## CC. (18. März 2014)

Huhu @mathijsen!


----------



## mathijsen (18. März 2014)

upps, sorry, fast vergessen...



nachdem meine vorherigen bilderrätsel zu leicht waren, hoffe ich, dass das hier nicht gleich zu schwer ist.


----------



## Th. (19. März 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> nachdem meine vorherigen bilderrätsel zu leicht waren, hoffe ich, dass das hier nicht gleich zu schwer ist.



...ne, ist es nicht. 
Dass es entlang der Bobritzsch an der sogenannten Grabentour ist, war mir eigentlich gleich klar - den Namen des Mundlochs musste ich mir allerdings ergoogeln....http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Grabentour_Porzellanfelsenroesche.jpg


----------



## mathijsen (20. März 2014)

verdammt, ging das schon wieder fix...
Du bist dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (20. März 2014)

Gut, dann weiter: Kürzlich war ich mit Familie in einem Park mit diesen imposanten Bäumen...
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1587365]
	
[/URL]

...und bevor sich einige fragen: "Was zum Teufel will der jetzt mit Familienausflug und irgendwelchen Bäumen in irgendeinem elenden Park...?" - direkt an den Bäumen beginnt (oder endet, je nachdem...) ein hübscher, allerdings auch ziemlich bekannter Trail. Deshalb gabs damals die ernste Warnung an die Kids: "Es ist jederzeit und überall mit Mountainbikern zu....Achtung, rechts ran! Da sind schon die ersten..." 
War wirklich viel Betrieb da am 1.März, aber ich denke, wir haben keinen behindert...


----------



## plexi (21. März 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> irgendwelchen Bäumen in irgendeinem elenden Park...?


 
Das sollte der Helfenberger Park sein. Google identifiziert die Bäume als Hängebuchen.


----------



## Th. (21. März 2014)

Hängebuchen im Helfenberger Park ist richtig - @plexi ist dran...

100m von den Buchen entfernt Richtung Straße ist mir übrigens noch ein Baum aufgefallen - vom Erscheinungsbild (Rinde, Wuchsform, mind. 20m hoch) hätte es eine stattliche Eiche sein können...allerdings habe ich noch nie so eine Art Jungtriebe/Knospen/was auch immer gesehen (Blüten werden es ja noch nicht gewesen sein...). Der ganze Baum war komplett damit übersät - weiß jemand was das für ein Baum ist? Muss ich demnächst unbedingt mal wieder hin, wenn Blätter dran sind...


----------



## spümco (21. März 2014)

Sieht aus wie die Früchte des Tulpenbaum, schau da mal in 1-2 Monaten vorbei da blüht der ganze Baum...

Achso kann ich jetzt auch ein Baumrätsel posten


----------



## plexi (21. März 2014)

Folgendes Bild entstand im letzter Jahr auf dem Weg zu einem bekannten Aussichtspunkt im Süden von Dresden am Einstieg in einen kleinen Grund......


----------



## Rockhopser (22. März 2014)

Hm, da gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Da das Bild so gar keine Anhaltspunkte liefert, außer man hat es mal bewusst am Wegesrand wahrgenommen, sammel ich erstmal was zusammen:
An bekannten Aussichtspunkten hätten wir Windberg, Goldene Höhe, Babisnauer Pappel. Die dazugehörigen kleinen Gründe wären dann Kaitzgrund, Eutschützgrund und Gebergrund.

Ich hätte jetzt auf Golberode im Gebergrund getippt, weiß auch nicht wieso...


----------



## plexi (22. März 2014)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt auf Golberode im Gebergrund getippt, weiß auch nicht wieso...



Nicht ganz, aber mit deinen sonstigen Vorschläge bewegst Du Dich schon in die richtige Richtung.

Tip: Das verfallene Gebäude ist Teil eines Gebäudeensembles. Dessen andere Hälfte ist in besserem Zustand und ist mit einem Türmchen samt Uhr gekennzeichnet.


----------



## firlie (22. März 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> Hängebuchen im Helfenberger Park ist richtig - @plexi ist dran...
> 
> 100m von den Buchen entfernt Richtung Straße ist mir übrigens noch ein Baum aufgefallen - vom Erscheinungsbild (Rinde, Wuchsform, mind. 20m hoch) hätte es eine stattliche Eiche sein können...allerdings habe ich noch nie so eine Art Jungtriebe/Knospen/was auch immer gesehen (Blüten werden es ja noch nicht gewesen sein...). Der ganze Baum war komplett damit übersät - weiß jemand was das für ein Baum ist? Muss ich demnächst unbedingt mal wieder hin, wenn Blätter dran sind...


 
@ *Th.*
Also zum aktuellen Bilderderätsel trägt dies natürlich nicht bei, aber dein "Wunderbaum" hat gleich die ganze Familie aktiv werden lassen !
@ *spümco* hat sehr recht, denn sowohl in unserer Hausbibliothek als auch im Netz wird das Gewächs als "Tulpenbaum" oder "Magnolie" geführt. Hier und hier findest du die Fruchtstände. Im Büchlein steht geschrieben: _"Fruchtstand knospenartig, zur Reife in geflügelte Einheiten zerfallend"._
Wir haben hier in der Provinz hin und wieder so ein Bümchen stehen. In DD müsste es die aber wie Sand am Meer geben. Blüte ist eine Augenweide und ich hör gerade vom Frauchen: "Ist die Blütenzeit ohne Frost vonstattengegangen, gibt´s keine kalten Nächte mehr"
Letzteres ist aber nur ne Bauertheorie  !
So, wieder was gelernt und nach dem Tulpenbaum und meiner Frage nach dem Pestwurz wär´s langsam Zeit für einen Botanik-Fred -oder 

Schönen Sonntag
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (22. März 2014)

[off topic]Nach @spümco 's Post (danke noch mal) konnte ich mir nur an den Kopf greifen - na klar, Tulpenbaum! Steht sogar einer in unmittelbarer Umgebung, direkt vor der Schule meiner Tochter...(sie hat dafür aber momentan keinen Blick). Hab das heut natürlich gleich geprüft - sieht genau so aus. Ist mir komischerweise noch nie aufgefallen, und das obwohl ich diesbezüglich nicht unbedarft bin...
So ein Botanikfred a'la firlie hätte schon was - man muss es aber auch nicht übertreiben.
[/off topic]

Jetzt aber zurück zu plexis Rätsel!
Ich kenne die Location nicht - der Dresdner Süden ist nicht direkt mein Revier...



plexi schrieb:


> Folgendes Bild entstand im letzter Jahr auf dem Weg zu einem bekannten Aussichtspunkt im Süden von Dresden am Einstieg in einen kleinen Grund......


----------



## CC. (22. März 2014)

Das sieht nach einem nicht mehr betriebenen Escort-Service aus. Da ich mich damit nicht auskenne, müssen Andere die Details liefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (22. März 2014)

plexi schrieb:


> Tip: Das verfallene Gebäude ist Teil eines Gebäudeensembles. Dessen andere Hälfte ist in besserem Zustand und ist mit einem Türmchen samt Uhr gekennzeichnet.



Ok, mit der Hilfestellung klappts.
Du warst am Schloss Nöthnitz am Eutschützgrund. Das vierte Bild auf der Wikipediaseite zeigt sogar die Stelle mit der roten Ziegelwand.
Bin da unterhalb schon oft vorbei gekommen, hab das Schlößchen aber bisher immer links liegen lassen...


----------



## plexi (23. März 2014)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Du warst am Schloss Nöthnitz am Eutschützgrund.


Das ist richtig, Rockhopser ist dran.


----------



## Rockhopser (23. März 2014)

Also langsam gehen mir die Bilder aus...

Was sieht man hier? Evtl. auch noch den Standort nennen.


----------



## mathijsen (23. März 2014)

Porschendorf und Breiter Stein, vom Bahntrassen-Radweg aus aufgenommen.*



Rockhopser schrieb:


> Also langsam gehen mir die Bilder aus...


Sollte ich damit richtig liegen, hab ich bald dasselbe Problem

*EDIT äh quatsch, oben vom Waldrand am Kohlberg aus...


----------



## Rockhopser (24. März 2014)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Rockhopser (26. März 2014)

Ähemm, Herr @mathijsen, nach ner halben Stunde lösen und dann wieder das Weitermachen verträumen... *SO GEHT ES NICHT!*


----------



## mathijsen (27. März 2014)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Ähemm, Herr @mathijsen, nach ner halben Stunde lösen und dann wieder das Weitermachen verträumen... *SO GEHT ES NICHT!*


 sorry, hab erst gestern n neues rätselbild geschossen
und bis jetzt keinen Rechner mit sd-slot zur verfügung. heute gehts weiter, versprochen.


----------



## mathijsen (27. März 2014)

was und wo


----------



## mathijsen (31. März 2014)

Tipp: Im Abstand von ca. 20m verläuft ein Weg, den bestimmt viele bei ihren Touren in den Dresdner Süden immer wieder nutzen. Das Objekt ist von diesem Weg aus allerdings schlecht sichtbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (31. März 2014)

Ist das da im Hintergrund ein Bahnanhänger? Dann könnte es irgendwo bei der Windbergbahn sein...


----------



## mathijsen (1. April 2014)

nein, kein bahnwagen. ist noch näher an der stadt, noch im stadtgebiet. das denkmal ist zwei personen gewidmet.


----------



## Rockhopser (3. April 2014)

Autsch, das liegt ja quasi direkt vor meiner Haustür. Bin da auch schon dran vorbei gefahren 
Trotzdem musste ich hart googeln ums rauszubekommen: Das Bild zeigt die Gedenkstele (Stele, nicht Stelle) für den Ort des ehemaligen Ateliers der Maler Fritz Schulze und Eva Schulze-Knabe. Diese befindet sich hier.


----------



## mathijsen (3. April 2014)

korrekt


----------



## Rockhopser (3. April 2014)

Das artet hier ja zur 2-Mann-Show aus... @all: strengt euch mal n bissl an!


----------



## darkJST (3. April 2014)

Ich glaub ich weiß es...komme aber grad nicht an meine Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (3. April 2014)

Spontan würde ich ja mal *Hochwald(baude)* ins Rennen werfen...


----------



## mathijsen (4. April 2014)

sieht mir auch nach Hochwaldbaude von Süden aus


----------



## Rockhopser (4. April 2014)

Korrekt!
Und wie @mathijsen richtig bemerkt hat, stand ich in Tschechien.
Aber  @Th. war schneller...


----------



## Th. (4. April 2014)

Weiter geht's...wo stehe ich?

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1597112]
	
[/URL]


----------



## kodak (4. April 2014)

bevor einer denkt ich bin nicht mehr da ... Talsperre Klingenberg ... Staumauer ... besser gesagt auf der Aussichtsplattform in der Mitte, sonst wäre der Blick nicht so frei  , da brauche ich auch keine EXIF Daten, die übrigens fehlen ... oben ist die Gaststätte im Bild, unten rechts der Stollen hat auch eine Bedeutung, die ich aber vergessen habe, glaube es hatte garnichts mit der Staunauer zu tun sondern ist ein alter Bergwerksstollen ... wer gut Essen gehen will sollte aber besser "Zur Neuklingenberger Höhe" fahren, dort kann sieht man zwar die Staumauer nicht aber ds Panorama ist ebenso einladend wie das Essen, die Waldschänke macht mir immer den Eindruck Ü-65 kompatibel zu sein ...


----------



## Th. (4. April 2014)

Ganz richtig, ich stehe auf der Plattform in der Mitte der Mauer.
Komplettes Bild (mit exifs - wobei diese diesmal unspektakulär sind)




Was die Waldschänke betrifft, stimme ich zu. Für eine Kugel Eis in der Waffel war es aber ok.
Womit kodak dran wäre.


----------



## kodak (5. April 2014)

der Kameraspeicher wurde frisch gefüllt ... das Motiv ist neu und auch das Anbaugebiet ist nicht wirklich alt  ...





... keine Angst, es kommen in regelmäßigen Abständen andere Variationen des Motivs, immer mit etwas mehr Lösungspotential, reinschauen lohnt sich also ;-)


----------



## kodak (5. April 2014)

nun denn ... so kann man es auch sehen ... wenn doch bloß die Tiefenschärfe besser wäre  ... die Kamera hat übrigens einen Verlängerungsfaktor von 4 --> also 50 mm Normalbrennweite ;-)




... wie schon geschrieben, sowohl Foto, als auch Motiv und Anbaugebiet sind nicht klassisch ...


----------



## kodak (6. April 2014)

... dann wollen wir mal den Blickwinkel ein wenig ändern ;-) ... die Zunahme der Klicks auf dem Bild sagt mir das ihr angefixt seit ... also Feuer frei auf die erlösende Antwort ...





... eins hätte ich dann noch 

übrigens zum Bild von Plexi im Innenhof des Schloßes Nöthnitz: wer aus dem Nöthnitzer Grund kommt einfach einbiegen (statt nach unten zum normalen Einstieg in den Eutschützer Grund zu fahren), nach der letzten Bebauung links geht ein schmaler Pfad direkt hinunter zu dem aufgestauten Weiher ;-) ... den Escort gibt es dann sozusagen als Gimnick dazu


----------



## kodak (6. April 2014)

so noch ein wenig das Motiv angepasst ... die Sonne steht am Abend übrigens in des Fotografen Rücken ...





... rechts ist ein allseits beliebtes Sonntagsausflugsziel gelegen, links wird es laut, doch davor ist unter anderem noch die Forschungs- und Entwicklungsabteilung einer (früher mal) bekannten Firma (keine Ahnung was die dort so treiben, in bekannten Elektromärkten gibt es eigentlich kein Produkt von denen, jedenfalls nicht unter ihrem Markennamen ... für Dresden sind 3 unbedeutende Händler gelistet ... ) ...

achso wenn nicht gelöst wird, schicke ich den vorbei ;-)





...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (7. April 2014)

Das Foto müsste am Weinberg zwischen Ockerwitz und Merbitz entstanden sein, zwischen Technisat und Zschonermühle.
@kodak danke für das tolle Rätsel!


----------



## kodak (7. April 2014)

Ganz genau ... zusätzlich wird gerade eine Fläche aufgerebt ... auf geht's zu einem neuen Rätsel


----------



## gtbulls (7. April 2014)

Wo im Vogtland stand ich? TIP 1: Standort einer Sehenswürdigkeit, die Pfingstmontag öffnet.


----------



## ore-mountain (7. April 2014)

hat es was mit "Wind" zu tun?


----------



## gtbulls (7. April 2014)

Bis 1929 ja und seit 2010 wieder!


----------



## kodak (7. April 2014)

Windmühle Syrau ... Pfingsmontag ist Mühlentag in Deutschland ... nur mal so in Blaue getippt ;-)


----------



## gtbulls (7. April 2014)

@ore-mountain - verflixt, da hatte ich das Rätsel mal in den Westen geholt und nun steckt es wieder im Dresdner Land; na immerhin haben wir bei kodaks Rätseln Chancen
@kodak genau richtig getippt, Mühlentag scheint unter Radlern eine Institution zu sein - so ist dieses Rätselfoto 2013 entstanden und nun darfst Du wieder)


----------



## ore-mountain (7. April 2014)

gtbulls schrieb:


> @ore-mountain - verflixt, da hatte ich das Rätsel mal in den Westen geholt und nun steckt es wieder im Dresdner Land; na immerhin haben wir bei kodaks Rätseln Chancen
> )



hey ... bin doch ein Wessi 

Heut Abend gibts ein neues Rätzel aus WESTsachsen


----------



## ore-mountain (7. April 2014)

da mir kodak den Vortritt gelassen hat, was Einfaches


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (7. April 2014)

Dürfte der Schwanensee - ach ne, ist ja nur n Teich  in Zwicke sein, müsste hinten von Richtung der Freilichtbühne aufgenommen worden sein. Aber schön die Dämmerungsstimmung haste eingefangen.


----------



## ore-mountain (8. April 2014)

Alles richtig! War auch einfach wenn man den Dom erkennt!
Ja Dämmerung kommt immer gut auf einem Bild. Noch schöner wenn ein See alles spiegelt


----------



## titzy (8. April 2014)

Ja da hast du Recht, hat die Dämmerung mich an unsere kürzliche Tour in BRB erinnert ...

So, dann machen wir das ganze mal etwas schwerer ... das ganze könnte auch schon wieder etwas zu speziell sein - mal schauen ob jemand drauf kommt. Da "Er" ja dieses Jahr hier etwas zu kurz gekommen ist, zeigen wir mal noch ein paar Bilder vom Vorjahr.





Also, was befindet sich vor mir und hinter dem Bike?
(Ach, das da noch ein Haufen Schnee rum liegt ist mir klar, aber was ist dahinter versteckt?)

Wenns zu schwer ist, dann gibts am Freitag noch ein weiteres Bild, was hoffentlich aussagekräftiger ist.


----------



## mathijsen (8. April 2014)

stadion? bobbahn?


----------



## titzy (9. April 2014)

Weder noch, hat aber was mit Wintersport zu tuen ...


----------



## kodak (9. April 2014)

ich würde mal auf eine Nachtloipe oder ein Eislaufstadion tippen ... mein Favorit ist eine Nachtloipe (Skilanglauf) ... vor dir ist übrigens dein Rucksack und dein Fahrrad ;-) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (9. April 2014)

Nachtloipe klingt schon mal ganz gut! Langlauf ists genau dort an der Stelle aber nicht, ist aber grundsätzlich in der Region auch möglich. Ich bring mal noch ein Bild mit einer etwas erweiterten  Perspektive:






Jetzt müssten wir nur noch das Wo klären?


----------



## kodak (9. April 2014)

... da bin ich raus ;-) ... falsche Fraktion ... denke das es im Erzgebirge auch zu viele Strecken gibt ... sieht recht flach aus für einen Laien ...


----------



## CC. (9. April 2014)

Area 51 mit Ufo-Landeanflug am Fichtelberg


----------



## titzy (9. April 2014)

Fichtelberg ist es nicht, eher weiter westlich.
Die Eingeborenen können auch mitunter recht garschtig reagieren, wenn man sie mit Erzgebirgler anspricht, die hören lieber den Namen ihres eigenen Völkchens ...


----------



## kodak (9. April 2014)

... ich werfe mal Schöneck ins Rennen ... der Funpark ... das wäre dann schon Vogtland und die mögen genau nicht so angesprochen werden ;-) ... die Grenze ist schon eher, glaube in Klingenthal geht das los mit der Trennung  der Völkerstämme ;-)


----------



## mw.dd (9. April 2014)

Augustusburg?


----------



## titzy (9. April 2014)

Beides nicht, aber im Raum Schöneck war es schon recht warm (ach wenn das auf dem Foto nicht so ausschaut )
Kodak ist zumindest schon mal auf der richtigen fährte ...


----------



## kodak (9. April 2014)

Dann haben wir noch Klingenthal ...


----------



## gtbulls (9. April 2014)

Standort Hotel Buschmühle, wird 2014 abgerissen und zum Parkplatz umfunktioniert - für den Skihang Mühlleiten - der beste Anfängerhang für Abfahrt.


----------



## ore-mountain (9. April 2014)

Mühleiten hätte ich jetzt auch getrippt! In Schöneck sieht es anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (9. April 2014)

Kodak war schon nah dran (und hätte ich auch gelten lassen), aber gtbulls hat den Finger genau drauf!
Bist dran.

Markant ist auch noch die Hauptstrasse, welche zwischen meinen Standpunkt hinter dem Schneehaufen und dem Skihang verläuft.
Fotografiert hatte ich das eigentlich auch nur, um nach Weihnachten 2012 mal die Schneemassen dort zu dokumentieren.
In Werdau bin ich zuvor bei 0 mm Schnee los gefahren und zwischenzeitlich hat es dann mal 2h lang wie aus Eimern geschüttet auf der Anreise (Regen, kein Schnee). Den Schneemassen dort hat der Regen allerdings nicht viel angetan...
Trotz Anfängerhang, hat es ein Kumpel von mir geschafft sich dort beide Handgelenke zu brechen!


----------



## gtbulls (9. April 2014)

@titzy danke und es geht auch gleich weiter mit einem Winterbild. Gesucht ist der Ortsname. Sollte es wider Erwarten bei der Westfraktion dauern, kann ich gerne rüberradeln und ein Foto in beliebiger Richtung nachlegen...


----------



## ore-mountain (9. April 2014)

Jocketa.
Am Ausichtspunkt wo ein schöner Trail runter ins Triebtal geht


----------



## gtbulls (9. April 2014)

Klar @ore-mountain das ist die Friedenshöhe alias König-Albert-Höhe mit Blick auf Jocketa, und weiter...


----------



## ore-mountain (9. April 2014)

Yo ... da es etwas an Bildmaterial mangelt, etwas Schwereres aus dem "Westen"


----------



## Joe27 (9. April 2014)

ehem. Heizwerk Jägersgrün


----------



## ore-mountain (9. April 2014)

ganz falsch ... aber der Fluss ist schon mal richtig !


----------



## gtbulls (10. April 2014)

Vom Hartensteiner Wald über die Muldenschleife bei Fährbrücke geblickt.


----------



## Ghost879 (10. April 2014)

Oh, das sieht gut aus. Sozusagen von nord nach süd geschaut...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (10. April 2014)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Vom Hartensteiner Wald über die Muldenschleife bei Fährbrücke geblickt.


Jetzt kann man diskutieren, ob das noch zum Hartensteiner Wald zählt. Du hast aber natürlich Recht!


----------



## ore-mountain (10. April 2014)

Ghost879 schrieb:


> Oh, das sieht gut aus. Sozusagen von nord nach süd geschaut...?


Ja, an einem kleinem Aussichtsfelsen. Dahinter geht ein schöner Trail am Steilhang entlang.


----------



## gtbulls (10. April 2014)

Danke @ore-mountain für die Großzügigkeit! An der Mulde würde ich auch gerne mal wieder fahren...
Wo wird des tapferen Feuerwehrmannes gedacht, der in den 60er Jahren beim Löschen eines Waldbrandes sein Leben ließ?


----------



## kodak (10. April 2014)

... finde es immer gut solche geschichtlichen Beziehungen herzustellen, wenn auch ich nie wirklich hinkomme, da absolut nicht mein Einzugsgebiet ;-)

http://blog.malupage.de/?p=2675

Hier am Weg findet sich auch ein Grabmahl im Andenken an Brandmeister Klaus Lonitz, der hier 1962 offenbar in Ausübung seiner Pflichten ums Leben gekommen ist.





Ich konnte allerdings bisher keine weiteren Informationen zum damaligen Geschehen ausfindig machen.

Freundlicherweise hat mir Dr. Krone vom Historikus Vogtlandhelfen können. Nach einem Eintrag in der Broschüre “Jocketa. Vom Bauerndorf zum Fremdenverkehrsort”, Pöhl 1994 von Herbert Steinmüller, heißt es, dass der Wirkungsbereichsleiter der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr Jocketa Klaus Lonitz bei der Bekämpfung eines größeren Flächenbrandes am Eisenberg in treuer Pflichterfüllung der Tod fand.Herzlichen Dank für diesen Hinweis.


----------



## gtbulls (11. April 2014)

Ging das wieder schnell - trotzdem will ich Euch eins der vorbereiteten Lösungsfotos nicht vorenthalten, da ich gestern im Nieselregen keine Mühen gescheut hatte, das Rätselarchiv wieder aufzufüllen:



Dank MaLu 's akribisch geführtem blog hat @kodak natürlich völlig richtig gelöst!


----------



## kodak (11. April 2014)

dann wollen wir mal schauen ob mir jemand helfen kann ... Wo war ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (11. April 2014)

Bahnstrecke zwischen Meißen und Grimma, würde ich schon mal sagen...


----------



## kodak (11. April 2014)

Naja ob der Zug bis Grimma rollt weiß ich nicht ... ist jedenfalls nicht das Ziel was dran steht glaube ich ... da die Entfernung auch etwas größer ist darf weiter das Kursbuch gewälzt werden ... interessanter finde ich die Trafostation  ...


----------



## mathijsen (11. April 2014)

aber die bahnstrecke stimmt?


----------



## kodak (11. April 2014)

Wie geschrieben weiß ich nicht ob Grimma der Endpunkt ist ... kenne sie nur bis doebeln


----------



## mathijsen (11. April 2014)

abschnitt meißen-nossen oder nossen-döbeln?
würde jetzt sagen: hier


----------



## kodak (12. April 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> abschnitt meißen-nossen oder nossen-döbeln?
> würde jetzt sagen: hier


----------



## mathijsen (12. April 2014)

?


----------



## kodak (12. April 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> ?


Sorry aber auf dem Handy gab es kein Feld mehr zum Schreiben ... Ja, genau da ist es ... also weiter geht es ...


----------



## gtbulls (12. April 2014)

@kodak Es ist unglaublich, was für ein Kult im Netz um Trafohäuschen betrieben wird. Crazy, das die Gestaltung inzwischen ein Geschäftsfeld ist. Danke für das Rätsel. @mathijsen Glückwunsch und weiter!


----------



## mathijsen (12. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (12. April 2014)

Davon kenne ich 2. Da das bei der Kroatenschlucht schöner geschmückt ist, sieht dieses so aus wie das zwischen Oberleitenweg und Edle Krone


----------



## mathijsen (12. April 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> sieht dieses so aus wie das zwischen Oberleitenweg und Edle Krone


 richtig


----------



## Falco (12. April 2014)

Na dann geht es mal weiter,





oder auch nicht, da ich glaube das dies nur die Fotografierte Person lösen kann.
Daher gibt es gleich im Voraus den ersten Tipp:

Die alternative Route durch das Wasser war nur im September 2011 notwendig und wurde seit dem nie wieder benötigt.


----------



## Rockhopser (14. April 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Die alternative Route durch das Wasser war nur im September 2011 notwendig und wurde seit dem nie wieder benötigt.



Da ich der Abgelichtete bin, lös ich einfach mal, bevor sich das hier noch ewig in die Länge zieht:
*Müglitz, kurz vor der Mündung in die Elbe*.

Anekdote dazu:
Da an diesem Tag die Brücke des Elbradwegs gesperrt war, schüttelte Falco diese Alternative aus dem Ärmel...
Ob das wirklich "nötig" war, bezweifle ich. Aber ne klasse Aktion wars trotzdem, allein wär ich da nicht drauf gekommen 
Leider blieb ich iGz zu Falco aber stecken und durfte den Rest durchs arschkalte Wasser waten... nach ca. 120km in den Beinen ein echter Killer für Muskulatur & Gelenke!

Ich mach also gleich mal weiter:
Was verbirgt sich zwischen den Bäumen/hinter der Mauer?


----------



## mathijsen (14. April 2014)

Das Rätsel ist ja wie für mich geschaffen... Friedhof Dölzschen



Falco schrieb:


> oder auch nicht, da ich glaube das dies nur die Fotografierte Person lösen kann.


na, so schlimm ist es nicht. hätte jetzt auf gottleuba oder wesenitz in mündungsnähe getippt, also nah dran...


----------



## Rockhopser (14. April 2014)

PENG!
Das ging schnell und war korrekt.


----------



## mathijsen (15. April 2014)

mal sehen, ob es jemand so raus bekommt. wenn nicht, habe ich auch noch ein bild mit mehr weitwinkel


----------



## schtrietfaidor (17. April 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man diskutieren, ob das noch zum Hartensteiner Wald zählt. Du hast aber natürlich Recht!


Da ich dem Thread leider lange untreu war, fiel mir das heimatliche Bild jetzt erst auf.
Ja, das gehört noch zum Hartensteiner Wald, genauer gesagt zum Hang am Ochsenkopf. Auf dem "Mittelweg" Richtung Grünau quert man übrigens eine streng geheime Downhillstrecke ;-)
So einen Trail am Hang gibt's übrigens von der Burg Stein aus auch in die andere Richtung - nach Wildbach. Dort führt der "Rittersteig" zur Ruine der Isenburg. An manchen Stellen ist es aber arg enge...


----------



## kodak (17. April 2014)

wir wollen wwotwinkel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (17. April 2014)

bin gerade beim hochladen...

EDIT:


----------



## Falco (17. April 2014)

Ah, so ist es einfach.

Du schaust zur Opitzer Höhe.


----------



## mathijsen (17. April 2014)

Richtig.
Das Windrad dürfte eines der ersten in den frischen Bundesländern gewesen sein. Es taucht jedenfalls in meinen frühesten Kindheitserinnerungen an's Drachensteigen im Herbst '93 oder '94 bereits auf...

Vom Rätsel mal abgesehen, gefällt mir das Bild immer wieder. Es war den ganzen Tag bewölkt und am Abend klarte es von Westen her auf. Die gelbe Abendsonne, die unter die Wolkenreste schien, erzeugte ein ganz eigenartiges Licht und eine tolle Stimmung, die meine einfache Knipse leider nur begrenzt einfangen konnte...


----------



## Falco (17. April 2014)




----------



## mathijsen (17. April 2014)

ich lasse da mal anderen den vortritt, sonst dreht sich das hier im kreis. außerdem hab ich sowieso gerade kein material mehr...


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. April 2014)

irgendwo am loschwitzer  elbhang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (17. April 2014)

Plattleite...


----------



## Falco (17. April 2014)

Richtig.


----------



## kodak (17. April 2014)

sollte nicht schwer sein für die Locals ... so wie die Plattleite durch die Treppen und das Geländer sehr charakteristisch ist ... ich hasse Kameras wo man schwärzen muss weil das Objektiv zu scharf ist ;-) ... nach Lösung kommt der Text wieder auf die Tafel, versprochen


----------



## gtbulls (18. April 2014)

Rechtselbisch?


----------



## kodak (18. April 2014)

... also wenn wir das gleiche Verständnis haben "Nein" ... immer in Fließrichtung gesehen


----------



## gtbulls (18. April 2014)

@kodak Vielen Dank, wer sich mal in Dresden über links- und rechtselbisch hat aufklären lassen, sollte das wissen. Damit bin ich aber in diesem Rätsel raus.


----------



## kodak (18. April 2014)

... naja ... der Fotograf springt mal über dieses stark eisenhaltige Wässerlein und bekommt das dann so vor die Linse, die Maskierfunktion hatte er wohl auch nicht so richtig im Griff ;-)





für alle Freunde von Tante Allwissend, ja da steht nur ganz wenig dazu und wenn dann auch noch zweideutig ... für den morgigen Tag versprach er mir noch einen Rätselspoiler zu erstellen ... der greift dann auch die zweideutig auf ;-)


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. April 2014)

Eisenbornbach in der Dresdner Heide...?
k.A. aber, wo die konkrete Stelle sein könnte...


----------



## Maiki_35 (18. April 2014)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Eisenbornbach in der Dresdner Heide...?
> k.A. aber, wo die konkrete Stelle sein könnte...


Heide ist aber Rechtselbisch, dem nach kann es nicht sein.

Denke ja eher an so was wie Tännichgrund.


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. April 2014)

Maiki_35 schrieb:


> Heide ist aber Rechtselbisch, dem nach kann es nicht sein.
> ...


Sorry, da habe ich leider mal wieder getrieft...
wenn es wirklich linkselbisch sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (18. April 2014)

... rechtselbisch  ... wurde schon mit NEIN beantwortet ... man beachte bitte doch das Foto im Original und stelle fest welchen Ursprung das Wasser hat ;-)


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. April 2014)

Diese Brühe kommt aus einem alten Bergwerksstollen raus.


----------



## Falco (18. April 2014)

Das steht auch auf dem Schild

Mundloch von ...stollen


----------



## kodak (18. April 2014)

aha ... was doch so ein Schild alles für Infos hat, wir nähern uns doch schon ... also ein Stollen, sogar der Name ist sichtbar ;-) ... hatte ich schon erwähnt das unser Wässerchen ungefähr nach 10 m schon von anderem Wasser verschluckt wird? ... doch schon bald wird auch dieses geschluckt


----------



## kodak (18. April 2014)

... weil ich das Bild gerade benötigt habe





... ja dies ist die angedeutete Zweideutigkeit ... sprich, irgendwie ist das Tal von wo diese Straße hinauf kommt der Spiegel, die Tätigkeit war identisch, man suchte identisches, na gut beim Rätselbild ist es nicht so steil ;-)


----------



## mathijsen (18. April 2014)

ignore me


----------



## mathijsen (18. April 2014)

In der Nähe von Heidenschanze oder Jochhöh?


----------



## kodak (19. April 2014)

.... @mathijsen für das Spoilerbild bezüglich der seitenverkehrten Lösungzweideutigkeit des Rätselbildes ist eine der Aussagen mit JA zu beantworten ... für alle Anderen, die Maskierung hat sich entgegen des heutigen Frühwetters deutlich entnebelt und was dort im Revier so abgebaut wurde brauchte man im Rücken des Fotografen später (ca. 150 Jahre) ... wenn man dort (im Rücken) weiterfährt kommt bald eine Gesundheitsfabrik ...


----------



## Maiki_35 (19. April 2014)

Ich werfe mal Lockwitzgrund in den Raum, ohne aber näher was zum gesuchten sagen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (19. April 2014)

Nein ... dann würde ja die Aussage heidenschanze nicht passen ...


----------



## Maiki_35 (19. April 2014)

Hm......
Dann bin ich jetzt so Umgebung Freital gelandet. Genau am Windberg. Aber überlege nun, wo dort so ein Wasserchen lang geht. Münden wird es in die Weißeritz.
Aber weiß nicht so recht wo es ist.


----------



## kodak (19. April 2014)

Freital ... Weisseritz schon das 2. aufnehmende Wasser ... Heidenschanze als zweideutiger Hinweis = stimmt

Man beachte aber das Tal ist Spiegel ... so kann es wirklich nicht am Windberg sein ... das was den Rohstoff braucht ist aber auch am Windberg gewesen und unterhalb sowie an seiner Flanke noch immer, wenn auch auf großem Fuss und braucht den Rohstoff auch nicht mehr ... doch vor jedes Jahr wieder und dieses Jahr zeitiger als üblich ziehen sie viele Leute an ... im Tal selbst aber ist später noch vorhanden, rechtselbisch sogar auch ...


----------



## mathijsen (19. April 2014)

kodak schrieb:


> Freital ... Weisseritz schon das 2. aufnehmende Wasser ... Heidenschanze als zweideutiger Hinweis = stimmt
> 
> Man beachte aber das Tal ist Spiegel ... so kann es wirklich nicht am Windberg sein ... das was den Rohstoff braucht ist aber auch am Windberg gewesen und unterhalb sowie an seiner Flanke noch immer, wenn auch auf großem Fuss und braucht den Rohstoff auch nicht mehr ... doch vor jedes Jahr wieder und dieses Jahr zeitiger als üblich ziehen sie viele Leute an ... im Tal selbst aber ist später noch vorhanden, rechtselbisch sogar auch ...


Bitte was? Keine Ahnung, was du geraucht hast, aber das muss gutes Zeug sein.

Als Gesundheitsfabrik fielen mir jetzt die Bombastus-Werke ein. Demzufolge ist es vielleicht bei Zauckerode an der Wiederitz, am Quänebach oder Hammerbach. Oder, falls du das ehemalige Firmengelände meinst, am Burgwartsberg oder der Bach an der Ziegelstraße...


----------



## kodak (20. April 2014)

Etwas viele Ideen ... naja wenn es ein Stollen ist und das Waesserchen 10 m lang dann passen auch die Bachnamen nicht, in die genannten mündet es auch nicht ... Bombastus ist schon mal die gesuchte Gesundheitsbude ... irgendwann am Tage werde ich lösen wenn keiner mehr eine Idee hat


----------



## Falco (20. April 2014)

Na dann ist es wohl das Mundloch vom Claus Stollen welches in Freital Potschappel direkt bei dem parallel zum Fluss verlaufenden Wanderweg zu finden ist. Ist sogar als Brücke bei OSM eingezeichnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (20. April 2014)

Vollkommen richtig ... einen Claus Stollen gibt es auch in coschuetz, da der gleiche Besitzer ... dieser hier dient nur der wasserableitung, der andere ging wirklich auf steinkohle, die man wiederum für die Dampflokomotiven brauchte, hier verlief die Strecke freital potschappel nach wilsdruff als schmalspur ...  da der stollen von 1725 ist eben ein wenig später erst ...


----------



## Falco (20. April 2014)

Dann fangen wir erstmal mit den schwer zu erratenen Aufnahmen an:


 



Der fotografierte ist diesmal vom Rätsel ausgeschlossen 

Was man aus der Perspektive nicht sieht, es ist ein gut sichtbarer, ausgelaufener Wanderweg, keine Wiese.


----------



## mathijsen (20. April 2014)

teufelsnase (oder so ähnlich) im müglitztal?


----------



## Falco (20. April 2014)

Treffer.


----------



## mathijsen (22. April 2014)

Welcher Berg hat diesen Gipfelfelsen und bietet dieses Panorama?







@Falco: Von wo aus seid ihr dort heran gefahren? Von oben? (Dreiberge)


----------



## Falco (22. April 2014)

Nein, von oben geht wohl nicht mehr seit viele Jahren. Sind von unten hoch gefahren.

Dein Rätselbild ist der Aussichtspunkt bei Talsperre Lichtenberg.


----------



## mathijsen (22. April 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Dein Rätselbild ist der Aussichtspunkt bei Talsperre Lichtenberg.


Zum OSMen des Namens hat die Anstrengung wohl nicht mehr gereicht



kodak schrieb:


> Etwas viele Ideen ... naja wenn es ein Stollen ist und das Waesserchen 10 m lang dann passen auch die Bachnamen nicht, in die genannten mündet es auch nicht


Doch, in die Wiederitz...


----------



## Falco (22. April 2014)

Soll ich erst den ganzen Artikel Posten, das war schließlich eine 60s Antwort 

http://www.meinsachsen.net/poi/153/burgbergaussicht_bei_lichtenberg.html


----------



## mathijsen (22. April 2014)

auch schon mal dort gewesen?

-----


Falco schrieb:


> Nein, von oben geht wohl nicht mehr seit viele Jahren. Sind von unten hoch gefahren.


Musste ich bei meiner Erkundung Ende Dezember auch feststellen. Hab mich durchs Dickicht gekämpft und konnte so den früheren Wegverlauf nachvollziehen. Schade eigentlich, mit 'nem ordentlichen Trailcare-Einsatz mit Beil und Harke könnte man da was flowiges draus machen...


----------



## mathijsen (22. April 2014)

doppelpost. sch... foren-software


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (22. April 2014)

@mathijsen sorry, bei dem Konvolut von Namen und Möglichkeiten habe ich die Wiederitz glatt übersehen ... ja die wäre richtig gewesen als Bach aber auf einen Ort wolltest du dich ja nicht festlegen


----------



## mathijsen (22. April 2014)

ich wollte damit auch keinen anspuch auf lösung erheben, sondern nur pingelig rumningeln


----------



## Falco (22. April 2014)

Dann mal wieder etwas weniger eindeutiges:


----------



## Rockhopser (23. April 2014)

Aufgrund deiner derzeitigen Tour-Aktivitäten würde ich die Gegend auf die Müglitztalumgebung eingrenzen.
Weiter weiß ich nicht... jetzt sind die Locals gefragt!


----------



## Falco (23. April 2014)

Genau, Müglitztal.

Die Startzeit steht bei cielab.org und die Aufnahmezeit steht in den EXIF Daten. Richtung war wieder Glashütte/Altenberg.
Bild1 ist Süden und eigentlich unbrauchbar. Bild2 ist Westen und enthält ein unverwechselbaren Hinweis.

Hatte die beiden Bilder eigentlich nur gemacht, weil ich nicht glauben konnte das es nicht regnet. Hab bei der Runde 3 mal Pause gemacht um das Regenradar zu überprüfen da alles auf Regen deutete. Doch trotz dunkler Wolken ist es unerwartet wie vorhergesagt trocken geblieben.


----------



## mathijsen (23. April 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Bild2 ist Westen und enthält ein unverwechselbaren Hinweis.


Danke für den Tip! Hinten links sieht man den Finckenfang und du stehst auf der anderen Müglitz-Seite auf 'nem Feldweg Höhe Biensdorf oder Burkshardswalde


----------



## Falco (23. April 2014)

Richtig!

Extra dafür die 24MP Version hochgeladen, auch wenn ich das mit der hyperfokalen Entfernung nicht richtig hinbekommen habe


----------



## mathijsen (23. April 2014)




----------



## mathijsen (26. April 2014)

hm, keine ahnung, ob es sinnvoll ist, hier hinweise zu geben. unterhalb einer gewissen hinweis-schwelle hilft es trotzdem niemandem und oberhalb wird es nur zur schlacht "wer durchsucht am schnellsten die OSM" und den Namen gibt es trotzdem nicht, zumal auch tante kugel nix dazu bringt. entweder man kennt es, oder man kennt es nicht.

ok, ein versuch: es ist in der nähe eines schmalen schienenstranges...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (26. April 2014)

ich habe das schon mal gesehen, aber kann mich nicht mehr wirklich erinnern :-( heißt also keine der Stammstrecken ... dunkele erinnerung bringt es irgendwie mit Rabenau in Verbindung, also der steile Stich vom Bahnhof unten direkt in die Stadt ... aber wie gesagt das ist eine sehr nebulöse Erinnerung und es würde mich wundern wenn es stimmt ...


----------



## mathijsen (26. April 2014)

Glückwunsch, dann bekommst du ein Exemplar hiervon:

*Gutschein*
Für 1x kräftig wundern​
denn das ist richtig! Ganz schön genaue Nebulösität...

Ist ist das Mahnmal für die Söhne der Stadt Rabenau, die im Krieg (1. oder 2. WK, weiß jetzt nicht genau) gefallen sind.


----------



## kodak (27. April 2014)

Das ich es schon mal gesehen habe wusste ich sofort aber ich konnte es wirklich nicht mehr einordnen ... der schmale Schienenstrang ordnete dann das Wirrwar einwenig und meldete dies als Ergebnis mit großer Unsicherheit ... der Weg  ist ja nun auch nicht gerade Sightseeing-optimal in der Steigung ;-)

achso, ein Bildchen fehlte noch ... zurück in die Vergangenheit ;-)


----------



## kodak (28. April 2014)

... dort ist alles ein wenig anders, jedenfalls für mich wirkt so ... allein das Gebäude an dem diese Ornamente zu sehen sind hat eine völlig andere Bedeutung bekommen, passt nicht wirklich mehr ... an anderen Gebäuden sind andere seltsame Zeichen gemalt und ein gar lustiger Wegweiser ist auch zu finden ...


----------



## kodak (29. April 2014)

... keiner eine Idee ... na gut, dann noch ein paar Hinweise: direkt unterhalb der Symbole führt eine kleine steile Treppe nach oben, am Ende des Gebäudes links ist der Eingang zu einem besonderen Garten, "Merkwürden" wäre da fehl am Platze ... das Partnerdorf hat natürlich einen Namen der schon wieder richtig gut passt zur Besonderheit dieses Ortes, beide haben auch die gemeinsamkeit das sie nicht mehr selbstständig sind ...


----------



## kodak (30. April 2014)

... bevor ein paar Spoilerbilder kommen, hier beginnt auch die Auffahrt zu @CC. seinem Erkennungsschicksalsberg ;-) ... er muss auch regelmäßig für einen coolen Vergleich herhalten, den vor allem Brandenburger und MVP-Bewohner nicht lustig finden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (30. April 2014)

Nach dem Hinweisbombardement sollte es klappen:
Ich tippe auf Oberlichtenau.

Mit dem Garten meinst du wohl den Bibelgarten.
Auf der Malerei rechts vom Fenster ist das Wappen des Ortes zu sehen.
Ausschlaggebend war aber der Tipp mit dem Berg: Keulenberg.


----------



## kodak (30. April 2014)

Alles richtig ... in der Ortsmitte steht ein Wegweiser nach Pfärrrich, 627 km, der Partnergemeinde (die auch keine wirklich mehr ist), die seltsamen Zeichen sind Verweise auf Psalme Ps 112 zum Beispiel gleich am Nachbarhaus ... der arme @CC. musste herhalten weil er mit dem Keulenberg immer so seine Schwierigkeiten in der Erkennung hatte ;-) ... sorry ... also weiter geht es


----------



## Rockhopser (30. April 2014)

Sehr schön.
Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich auch schon mal per Rad durch den Ort durchgekommen, aber da hatten wir schon 1xxkm auf der Uhr und da war die Aufmerksamkeit eher auf den letzten Anstieg zum Keulenberg hoch gerichtet, statt auf die Kuriositäten im Ortskern 

Passend zum diesjährigen Bombenfrühling dieses Bild von Ostern April 2011:
Welcher Berg wartet hier auf den höhenmeterhungrigen Radler und von wo aus wurde er angefahren?


----------



## CC. (30. April 2014)

Kaum schaut man mal einen Tag nicht rein, kriegt man's gleich um die Nase geschmiert.
Aber mit dem Wink hätte sogar ich die Ecke gewußt, obwohl noch nie dagewesen 
Danke @kodak für die Hilfestellung in Heimatkunde.

@Rockhopser: ganz tolles Bild, voller Energie.
Ich tippe auf Zittauer, um zumindest das mal in Europa einzugrenzen...


----------



## Falco (30. April 2014)

Ich kenn blos den Jedlova. Aber dessen Turm war glaub nicht weiß.


----------



## Th. (30. April 2014)

Ich würde spontan auch auf Zittauer Gebirge tippen - genaugenommen die Lausche, aufgenommen nahe des Weges zwischen Niederlichtenwalde und der Waltersdorfer Wache.


----------



## Rockhopser (30. April 2014)

@Falco 
Also die Ecke stimmt, der Berg noch nicht. Der Turm ist kein Turm, sondern eine Antenne.

EDIT:
@Th.
Du hast im gleichen Moment gepostet wie ich.
Berg und Aufnahmeort sind korrekt.
Ich stand direkt auf dem Plattenweg von Dolni Svetla (Niederlichtenwalde) nach Waltersdorf.


----------



## Th. (30. April 2014)

War für mich recht einfach - war ich doch unlängst zum Kneipentest wieder mal da. Das Alte Zollhaus (Celnice) in Niederlichtenwalde ist 'ne Empfehlung...

Aber weiter im Text:
Wo genau stehe ich, bzw. wie heißt die fotografierte Felsgruppe?
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1614716]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Th. (1. Mai 2014)

Keiner 'ne Idee?
Hinweis 1: Der scheinbar winzige Felsvorsprung ganz links oben im Bild wurde hier im Rätselfred schon mal erfragt und wird ziemlich oft (glaube ich jedenfalls) in eine Tour eingebaut...
Hinweis 2: Auch um 180° gedreht ist das Panorama sehenswert - 420mm KB-Tele sei dank gibt es da noch ein nettes Anwesen zu entdecken...



(Jaja, es Rauschen nicht nur die Wälder)


----------



## Rockhopser (1. Mai 2014)

Weit sind wir ja nicht von meinem letzten Rätsel weggekommen, die Burg seh ich jedes mal, wenn ich Tanken fahre 
Das ist Burg Grabštejn bei Hrádek nad Nisou (Grottau).

Auf dem Rätselbild sind dann die Uhusteine oberhalb des Weißbachtals zu sehen. Der kleine Felsvorsprung links oben ist die Fuchskanzel. Im Hintergrund der Hochwald.
Von der Blickrichtung her würd ich sagen, du warst gegenüber auf dem Sedlecký Špičák, genauer gesagt auf dem Felsplateau am nördlichen Berghang mit dem Namen Kohouti vrch (oder auch Lipový vrch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (1. Mai 2014)

Hat ne weile gedauert...

Zu sehen sind von links nach rechts Fuchskanzel, Weißbachzahn(?) und Uhusteine. Gewesen wirste wohl sein auf oder beim Spitzberg/Kohouti vrch. Von der popova skála müsste der Winkel anders sein bild ich mir ein. Das Gebäude ist Burg Grabstein.

Und ja, ab und zu kommt bei der Fuchskanzel ne Tour vorbei^^

Edit: Verflixt...zu lang gedacht^^


----------



## Rockhopser (1. Mai 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Edit: Verflixt...zu lang gedacht^^



Wenn ich bzw. wir richtig liegen, darfst du gern weitermachen... Es mangelt bei mir nämlich schon wieder an brauchbaren Rätselbildern!


----------



## Th. (1. Mai 2014)

Richtig, richtig - klar, "Die Eingeborenen"...
Ist wirklich von dieser Aussicht _Sedlecký Špičák  _aufgenommen. Uhusteine, Fuchskanzel und abgeschnitten der Hochwald... ein Wahnsinns-Panorama von dort. Vom Pfaffenstein ist's in der Tat ein anderer Blickwinkel - aber nicht weniger imposant!
Der Höhenrücken ist 'ne uneingeschränkte Empfehlung ....

Ihr dürft weitermachen....


----------



## darkJST (2. Mai 2014)

Jup, sehr schön der Bergrücken, auch mit dem Radl. Wobei man dann wohl eher von interessant sprechen sollte

Was leichteres denk ich:





Jetzt muss ich selber erst mal schauen wie die Orte da hießen...


----------



## gtbulls (2. Mai 2014)

@darkJST - wenn die Orte Wehlen (im Foto links), Pötzschau (Elbufer) und Naundorf (im Foto rechts) hießen, standest Du bei Dorf Wehlen und hast die Elbe stromaufwärts Richtung NP Sächsische Schweiz geblickt?


----------



## darkJST (2. Mai 2014)

Genauer gesagt auf der alten Steinbruchstraße beim Panoramablick, du bist.


----------



## gtbulls (2. Mai 2014)

Wo stand ich? Tschuldigung, war bisschen diesig...


----------



## Th. (2. Mai 2014)

Das ist nicht "diesig" - das ist der Qualm vom Kraftwerk Boxberg welches im Hintergrund zu sehen wäre...
Du stehst oberhalb des Steinbruchs Sora und schaust nach Bautzen und der Talsperre (und eben Boxberg)


----------



## gtbulls (2. Mai 2014)

@Th. Das war klar, denn nachdem ich zu Ostern "mein" diesiges Rätselfoto geschossen hatte...
url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1615564]






[/url]



...musste ich feststellen, dass es von Dir schon anno 2011 eines mit klarem Blick über Bautzen hinweg bis Boxberg gab...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-bin-ich-bilderraetsel-sachsen.500799/page-33#post-8858389


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (2. Mai 2014)

gtbulls schrieb:


> @Th. Das war klar (...) musste ich feststellen, dass es von Dir schon anno 2011 eines mit klarem Blick über Bautzen hinweg bis Boxberg gab...



Ja, war unfair - allerdings nach über 2 Jahren doch schon verjährt, oder?

Dafür gleich wieder was Leichtes:


----------



## mathijsen (2. Mai 2014)

möglicherweise erzähle ich jetzt mist, aber gibt es nicht auf dem keulenberg eine solche ruine?


----------



## Th. (2. Mai 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> möglicherweise erzähle ich jetzt mist, aber gibt es nicht auf dem keulenberg eine solche ruine?


Ja, auf dem Keulenberg gibt es eine solche Ruine. 
Und - es ist genau die auf dem Keulenberg.

Der Herr Mathijsen darf weitermachen...


----------



## mathijsen (5. Mai 2014)

Wo sitzt Herr @Rockhopser hier?



(Der Abgebildete sollte sich sinnvollerweise zurückhalten. Wenn niemand darauf kommt, kann er immer noch lösen.)


----------



## ore-mountain (5. Mai 2014)

Auf nem Felsvorsprung ... 

männlicher Drop


----------



## Th. (5. Mai 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Wo sitzt Herr @Rockhopser hier?



Hummelstein - Lockwitztal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (5. Mai 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> Hummelstein - Lockwitztal.


----------



## Th. (5. Mai 2014)

Da mach ich gleich mal weiter - ganz frisch von heute:


----------



## Th. (6. Mai 2014)

Hhm...ich hatte erwartet, dass zumindest die Zielobjekte recht einfach zu erraten sind...
Welche Tipps soll man geben - sind ja alle zu sehen - Blickrichtung ist ost(nordost)wärts gemäß Schatten und Zeitstempel in den exifs...
Autobahn..., weiterhin zwei Windparks - im Linken versteckt sich irgendein Spargel, sind lt. öffentlicher Datenbank 10 Anlagen und rangiert in gleicher Quelle unter den Top 10 der leistungsstärksten Parks in Sachsen. (Der Rechte hat dafür bei gleichen Turbinen die Längeren...äh, Rotoren meine ich)
Das helle weiße Bauwerk in Bildmitte ist übrigens ein Kirchturm - die Kirche wird auf der Autobahn auch kräftig beworben...


----------



## kodak (7. Mai 2014)

Naja die a4 hatte ich schon im Gefühl ... rechts das Industriegebiet irgendwie auch schon mal gesehen ... beworbene kirchen kenne ich nur uhyst die autobahnkirche ... in der nähe von rammenau ist auch ein aussichtsstein, andere seite autobahn , glaube schwedenstein ... das sind aber alles nur Bruchstücke, da ich nicht gern auto fahre und auch nicht diese richtung meinGebiet ist ..


----------



## Th. (7. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht sollte ich noch hinzufügen, dass der (eigentlich gesuchte) Aussichtspunkt einen recht spektakulären Namen trägt...


----------



## gtbulls (7. Mai 2014)

... dessen Steine hier vielleicht schon mehrfach zu sehen waren?


----------



## Th. (7. Mai 2014)

An dieser Aussicht gibt es gar keine nennenswerten Steine.
Die Aussichtspunkte in der Umgebung sind in der Tat meistens an oder auf Felsen und zumindest einer wurde hier schon mal erfragt.


----------



## sbradl (7. Mai 2014)

Irgendwie sieht es für mich nach relativ weit im Osten aus?!

Edit sagt: Ok die Windparks hab ich schonmal gefunden. Doch nix mit Osten ^^. Aber leider gar nicht mein Gebiet da hilft mir nur Karte studieren...

Edit 2: Galgenberg oder Teufelskanzel?


----------



## Th. (7. Mai 2014)

@sbradl, damit kann ich jetzt leider nicht viel anfangen - Galgenberg oder Teufelskanzel sind mir in dem Zusammenhang nicht bekannt.
Tendenziell würde ich die Gegend schon in Ostsachsen einordnen, wobei für dich als Görlitzer (?) im Prinzip alles sächsische weiter westlich liegt.
Ich vermute mal, @kodak liegt momentan am Nächsten, als Lösung kann ich seine Antwort aber keinesfalls gelten lasse...


----------



## kodak (7. Mai 2014)

War ja auch nicht als Antwort gedacht sondern als hinweisgeber ... das Gebäude vorn ist dem Gewerbegebiet burkau zuzuordnen ... es sind 60 mm Brennweite und ich denke th. Steht links der Autobahn ... habe keine Zeit für kartenstudium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (7. Mai 2014)

Na dann war ich doch zu weit weg. Hatte ein Bild aus der Gegend um Bockelwitz gefunden und das hatte mit den 2 Windparks und der Autobahn irgendwo super gepasst ^^


----------



## gtbulls (7. Mai 2014)

@sbradl Warscheinlich warst Du ganz nah, aber wie @kodak wohl richtig tippte, muss es auf der anderen Seite der Autobahn sein - dort kannte ich bisher nur den Hochstein - der war es aber nicht - aber, der spektakuläre Name könnte sein: "Fenster zur Welt"
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/senftenberg/Elster-entspringt-am-Fenster-zur-Welt;art1054,4162048


----------



## kodak (7. Mai 2014)

Das wird richtig sein ... noch nie gehört aber passt vollkommen zu meinen daten ... die Elster entspringt wirklich dort wo ich den Standort vermutet habe


----------



## Th. (7. Mai 2014)

Genau.





Ich hatte den Namen irgendwo gelesen und war neugierig - so richtig viel findet man im Internet nicht darüber...leider auch nicht vor Ort.
Naja - hat zumindest für ein Fotorätsel getaugt.
Vielleicht noch die Details zum Foto: Autobahn A4, Kirchturm der Autobahnkirche Uhyst, Burkau Industriegebiet, links Windpark Puschwitz, rechts Windpark Großhänchen.
(Vielleicht schreibe ich ja noch mal ein paar Zeilen im Tourenfred, war ja nur 'n Kurztrip...)

Womit @gtbulls am Zug ist...


----------



## gtbulls (7. Mai 2014)

Nach den vielen schönen Aussichten ein Detail aus Westsachsen:


----------



## gtbulls (8. Mai 2014)

Den Grabstein kann man leicht übersehen, wenn man in hohem Tempo den beliebten Flußradweg im Vogtland radelt. Bremsen oder nicht ist die Frage an der unmittelbar benachbarten Querrinne, die immer für eine Schlammpackung gut ist...


----------



## gtbulls (9. Mai 2014)

Blick nach Osten



Blick nach Westen



Blick nach Süden



Blick nach Norden


----------



## gtbulls (9. Mai 2014)

Nachdem das letzte Rätsel mit Grabstein hier so flott gelöst wurde, bin ich überrascht, dass es jetzt so schwierig sein soll. Jeder, der auf groben Stollen an der Elster zwischen Plauen und Elsterberg unterwegs ist, kommt daran vorbei. Gesucht wird der nächstgelegene Ort im Tal, wo demnächst der historische Bahnhof demontiert werden soll.


----------



## mathijsen (10. Mai 2014)

hab zwar keinen plan von der ecke, weshalb ich das gerne anderen überlassen wollte, aber noch deinen vielen hinweisen und bildern kann es ja fast nur zwischen barthmühle und rentzschmühle sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (10. Mai 2014)

@mathijsen Richtig geraten. Und weiter...


----------



## mathijsen (11. Mai 2014)

Schon wieder ein Kriegsdenkmal...


----------



## Orwell (16. Mai 2014)

Du bist in Bräunsdorf an der Striegis, oberhalb vom Fußballplatz. Etwa hier: 50.937996,13.208033.

EDIT* Ich übergebe dann an DaMatta. ;-)


----------



## DaMatta (20. Mai 2014)

Da hier seit einiger Zeit nicht aufgelöst wird mache ich nun einfach weiter. Wo stehe ich?


----------



## kodak (20. Mai 2014)

Muldenschleife bei halsbruecke ...


----------



## DaMatta (20. Mai 2014)

Kannst du das auch noch etwas präzisieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (20. Mai 2014)

Oberer sandweg ...


----------



## kodak (20. Mai 2014)

http://www.strassenkatalog.de/str/oberer-sandweg-09633-halsbruecke-halsbruecke.html ... der felsen mit der Inschrift liegt im Foto einem zu Fuessen ...


----------



## DaMatta (20. Mai 2014)

Also mit "oberer Sandweg" liegst du etwas daneben.


----------



## gtbulls (20. Mai 2014)

Mit dem Link von @kodak finde ich nix, aber mit "Muldenschleife bei Halsbrücke" hat er doch gelöst? Bei guggel gibts ein Foto, das den Blick vom Kletterfelsen (mit dem Stein) auf die Muldenschleife zeigt. Ob der nächste Weg in die Zivilisation über August-Bebel-Strasse oder Oberer Sandweg führt - befahrbar dürfte es doch nur mit MTB sein. @DaMatta Tolles Rätsel, schöner Stein, war ich leider noch nie. Falls noch ein local die genaue Bezeichnung der Lokalität hat - nur zu.


----------



## kodak (20. Mai 2014)

naja ... dann eben genau dort ...
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/73297978

das ist das Foto was auch gtbulls ansprach ... gern auch die Koordinaten dazu 


50° 57' 57.03" N  13° 20' 47.98" E


----------



## DaMatta (20. Mai 2014)

Gelöst. Meines Wissens heißt der Felsen, auf dem der besagte Stein mit Inschrift ist, Kreuzfelsen.
http://www.strassenkatalog.de/panoramio/blick_auf_den_kreuzfelsen_,5665932.html

Weiter geht's...


----------



## mathijsen (20. Mai 2014)

DaMatta schrieb:


> Da hier seit einiger Zeit nicht aufgelöst wird mache ich nun einfach weiter.


Es wurde gelöst. Habe bloß vergessen, zu bestätigen, denn das hier:


Orwell schrieb:


> Du bist in Bräunsdorf an der Striegis, oberhalb vom Fußballplatz. Etwa hier: 50.937996,13.208033.


... war natürlich richtig.


----------



## kodak (20. Mai 2014)

der war wohl kein Soldat ...


----------



## kodak (22. Mai 2014)

keiner eine Idee? ich dachte eigentlich das es in 2 min gelöst sei :-( ... naja vielleicht hilft das ja einem weiter ...




wenn man es sich auf der Bank bequem macht sieht man nicht das nächste Bild, sondern müsste seinen Kopf nach links drehen ... geradeaus wäre Wiese, ein Rundwanderweg und Einfamilienhäuser zu sehen ... also Kopf nach links und dieses Bild ergibt sich dem Betrachter ..


----------



## jake (22. Mai 2014)

Google spricht: Seifzerteich bzw. in der Nähe des ehemaligen Seifzerteichdamms bei Weixdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (23. Mai 2014)

... dann darf Google weitermachen  ... auf dem Landschaftsbild wären links die 1837 abgelassenen Seufzer Teiche gewesen, dahinter ist dann gleich der Flughafen, geradeaus geht es auf den alten Damm, der die Teiche abgrenzte, im Vordergrund ist dieser abgetragen ...


----------



## jake (23. Mai 2014)

Hab augenblicklich leider nur dieses Bild. Dafür ein paar Hinweise schon am Anfang: Das Gebäude in dem das Schild zu sehen ist kann man mit dem Rad erreichen  ist immer eine Reise wert und es gibt viele "Räder" zu sehen. Mal sehen ob das was wird.


----------



## jake (24. Mai 2014)

Hmmm noch keine Ideen. Dann hier der nächste Tip. Befindet sich in der schönen Landeshauptstadt an der Elbe und Fahrräder spielen eine eher untergeordnete Rolle


----------



## kodak (24. Mai 2014)

Naja ... es handelt sich um ein Eisenbahnschild ... viele Räder sieht man im Verkehrsmuseum ... auf dem Bahnhof und in der Zeitenstroemung ... sind alles nur Gedankenspiele ...


----------



## jake (24. Mai 2014)

Tja entscheiden Sie sich jetzt  ist ne 33,3333 % Chance.


----------



## kodak (24. Mai 2014)

Na gut ... an der elbe ... der steht am nächsten das johanneum, also setze ich alles auf das Verkehrsmuseum


----------



## jake (25. Mai 2014)

der Kandidat erhaelt 100 Punkte 

kurz noch zur Ergänzung: das Schild hängt natürlich im Eisenbahnbereich des Museums. Bin da seit längerer Zeit mal wieder gewesen. Wirklich sehr gut und für jeden technikinteressierten Menschen ein Muss wie ich finde.


----------



## kodak (25. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Blumen ... da wollen wir gleich einmal uns auf die Spur zu interessanten Neuigkeiten machen  ... also wo bin ich, warum existiert es denn überhaupt ...


----------



## kodak (26. Mai 2014)

... eine falsche Aussage wäre --> hier wurde etwas gefördert (ausser natürlich das Gestein um den Hohlraum zu erhalten aber eben kein Rohstoff) oder versucht zu fördern
ABER es hat doch etwas mit meinem letzten Rätsel gemeinsam ...
... eine richtige Aussage wäre: --> man kann es nicht betreten, naja so 2 m kommt man hinein, dann ist ein sehr massives Eisengitter :-(
ABER die Gemeinsamkeit, für die es gebaut wurde, ist nicht mehr umgesetzt/sichtbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (26. Mai 2014)

... so mal ein wenig die Perspektive geändert ;-) ... ehrlich gesagt kannte ich den Bruder schon länger, wusste nur nie wirklich um seine Bedeutung, dabei ist die Schwester hier wie immer viel schöner hergerichtet und natürlich mit Infotafel versehen ... habe noch ein paar Bilderchen, also immer schön gespannt bleiben und täglich reinschauen ;-)


----------



## Th. (26. Mai 2014)

kodak schrieb:


> ... habe noch ein paar Bilderchen, also immer schön gespannt bleiben und täglich reinschauen ;-)


OK - ich bin mal gespannt, was du drüber rausbekommen hast...



kodak schrieb:


> ... eine richtige Aussage wäre: --> man kann es nicht betreten, naja so 2 m kommt man hinein, dann ist ein sehr massives Eisengitter :-(


Für heute ist das wohl richtig - ein Bekannter (Baujahr 39) erzählte mir, dass es dereinst unter den Rotzjungen der Umgebung als Mutprobe galt, durchzulaufen...und es gab so 'ne Art Wettrennen - direkter Weg oder außenrum...


----------



## kodak (27. Mai 2014)

Berglauf der anderen Art also, stelle ich mir interessant vor wer gewonnen hat ;-) ... ich weiss nur das was auf der Infotafel stand :-( ... achso, dieser Eingang hier wird vom Froschkönig hochselbst bewacht, sitzt da einfach im Rücken des Fotografen beim Bild von gestern ;-) ... hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt das gleich in der Nähe noch ein weit sichtbares, sehr markantes Gebäude steht was auch noch die Gemeinsamkeit des letzen und dieses Rätsels im Namen trägt?


----------



## kodak (27. Mai 2014)

... noch ein wenig Input ... also das es auch ein Gegenstück gibt hatte ich ja schon mit dem Bruder angedeutet und @Th. bestätigt ... hier also ein Bild des Bruders 





und natürlich des Froschkönigs himself 





... die Frage meines Standpunktes bleibt offen :-(


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. Mai 2014)

evtl. Dresdner Elbhang, bei den drei Schlössern?

ist einfach nur geraten @kodak , damit Du hier nicht den Alleinunterhalter geben musst...


----------



## Th. (27. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht darf ich noch anmerken, dass weder "Bruder" noch "Schwester" (um mal mit kodaks Worten zu sprechen - k.A. was das mit Bruder und Schwester zu tun hat...) für MTB-Trailsucher interessant sind. Am "Schwester"-Portal führt ein rennradtauglicher hochprozentiger Weg nach oben, an dem ich - seinerzeit Anfang der 90er noch dünnbereift - oben schwer hechelnd pausieren musste. Umso größer war meine Verblüffung, eine damals für mich "Alte" mit Damenrad und (wahrscheinlich) 3-Gang Torpedo Schaltung hochwürgen zu sehen - ok, sie hats nicht ganz geschafft, aber ich war kurz davor, mich vor ihr in den Staub zu werfen als sie oben ankam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (27. Mai 2014)

na Bruder und Schwester weil ein normaler Stollen ja nur ein Mundloch hat, hier aber 2 Mundlöcher zum Stollen gehören  ... mit den Trailsuchern muss ich widersprechen, speziell am im Wald liegenden Mundloch gibt es einen schönen Weg vorbei und auch eine nette Abkürzung ... ja auf der anderen Seite ist es einfach nur steil, leider auch auf Grund einer netten Gitterkonstruktion in keiner Richtung mehr durchgängig fahrbar ... @Raumfahrer macht mir nix, manches liegt so nah und ist anscheindend doch so fern ... Elbhänge ist schon mal richtig aber die falsche Richtung von DD-City aus gesehen ... das ganze Bauwerk hat seine Funktion übrigens nie erfüllt, wurde innerhalb 2 Jahren gebaut und ist 368 m lang ... für alle die lieber Bilder schauen, hier nun das Bauwerk was den Namen des allen verbindenen Elementes im Namen trägt zu erahnen ...


----------



## gtbulls (28. Mai 2014)

Nach den vielen Hinweisen von @kodak wird es sich wohl um den Gießmannschen Tunnel in Radebeul handeln.
https://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Waldpark_Radebeul-West&oldid=129785547
Aber es bleiben noch Rätsel über Rätsel. Was meint @kodak mit der Schwester-Bruder-Geschichte? Warum hat @Th. nicht gelöst?


----------



## Th. (28. Mai 2014)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Warum hat @Th. nicht gelöst?


- Heimvorteil zu groß
- grad keine Bilder
- war neugierig was kodak noch an Geschichten/Tipps dazu auf Lager hat


----------



## kodak (28. Mai 2014)

ja, es ist der Giessmannsche Tunnel ... im Bild sieht man oben unscharf den Wasserturm, das Wasser ist die Klammer gewesen, der an der Wiederitz zum Wasserlösen, der hier zur Wasserversorung und der Wassertum spricht für sich selbst @gtbulls na Bruder und Schwester weil ein normaler Stollen ja nur ein Mundloch hat, hier aber 2 Mundlöcher zum Stollen gehören , der schönere die Dame, der düstere der Herr, es sind ja Geschwister also ... 
@Th. wir sollten das Gebiet mal erfahren bzgl. der Trails, werden uns bestimmt gegenseitig vielleicht etwas neues zeigen können, sind auch Altherrenfraktionstauglich, sprich für uns alten Säcke perfekt ;-)


----------



## gtbulls (28. Mai 2014)

Das Bild unten ist fast genau 1 Jahr alt, zum Glück hats 2014 nicht so lange geregnet und die Talsperren waren leer...


----------



## leler (28. Mai 2014)

Danke für die interessante Entdeckung! Am Froschkönig bin ich auch schon lang zur Friedensburg hoch. Hatte es trotzdem nicht erkannt und Wasserstollen eher im Freiberger Revier vermutet...


----------



## gtbulls (29. Mai 2014)

Gesucht ist der Name einer kleinen Ortschaft im Vogtland. Obiges Foto zeigt Richtung Westen (hinter der Überflutung) die gleichnamige Ausflugsgaststätte. Unten der Blick von der Brücke nach Norden:


----------



## gtbulls (30. Mai 2014)

Blick von der (Straßen-) Brücke nach Süden


----------



## titzy (30. Mai 2014)

Also ich würd mal meinen du stehst an der Weißen Elster bei der Barthmühle nahe Jocketa.
Zumindest würd ich mal so drauf tippen, wenn ich mir das letzte Abgebildete Monument anschauen und ich das so auf meiner Papierkarte trianguliere.
Über die Strassenbrücke rüber zur Mühle bin ich noch nie gefahren, immer nur schön dran vorbei auf dem EPW.


----------



## gtbulls (30. Mai 2014)

Dann müsstest Du hier vorbeigekommen sein:



Zoom zeigt: völlig korrekt, @titzy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (30. Mai 2014)

Beim Fotosichten ist mir gleich mal aufgefallen, das ichs ja noch gar nicht geschafft habe den Bahnhof mal abzulichten...
Schande, aber ich war meist damit beschäftig, fluchtartig die kreuzenden Strasse wieder in Richtung Wanderweg zu verlassen. 

So, dann machen wir mal weiter:
Kann mir jemand sagen, auf welcher Anhöhe dieser Spruch zu finden ist?





*Es gibt auch Bonuspunkte, wenn mir jemand berichten kann von wem der Spruch stammt.*


----------



## leler (30. Mai 2014)

[QUOTE="*Es gibt auch Bonuspunkte, wenn mir jemand berichten kann von wem der Spruch stammt.*[/QUOTE]
Anhand der Mundart und dem Kopf würde ich doch ganz stark auf Anton Günther tippen .-) Erzgebirge dürfte als Location aber wohl noch zu unscharf sein, fürchte ich :-(


----------



## titzy (30. Mai 2014)

Soweit ists ja schon mal richtig, jetzt müssen wir das nur noch genauer eingrenzen. Er steht schon mal recht nah am Gipfel...


----------



## kodak (1. Juni 2014)

... naja, hatte gerade etwas Zeit 

über @leler und Wikipedia fand ich diese Seite

http://www.anton-guenther.de/aguenther/html/gedenksteine.htm

der Rest ist einfach gewesen ...

http://www.anton-guenther.de/aguenther/html/keilberg.htm

... gebe also gern an @leler weiter, wenn er keine Bilder haben sollte springe ich auch gern wieder zurück


----------



## titzy (1. Juni 2014)

Keilberg ist völlig korrekt, dann brauch ich ja heute nicht noch ein weiteres Hinweisfote reinstellen. ^^

Danke auch noch mal für die Links, hatte ich selber noch gar nicht gefunden ...
Da @leler den ausschlaggebenden Hinweis gab, darf er gerne etwas einstellen.


----------



## ore-mountain (2. Juni 2014)

Hä? ... das Ding ist mir noch nie aufgefallen!
Und ich war da schon gefühlte Tausendmal


----------



## titzy (2. Juni 2014)

@ore-mountain Hehehe - und weißt du was das Beste ist: Du warst mit mir zusammen dort, als ich das Foto aufgenommen hatte!
Du hast mich überhaupt erst zum Keilberg geführt ... war die Tour vom anfänglich noch regnerischen Pfingsten am 18.05.2013.


----------



## ore-mountain (2. Juni 2014)

oh ... Schande über mein Haupt 

Ich genieße dort immer den Blick auf den Erzgebirgskamm und achte nicht auf solche Details.


----------



## leler (3. Juni 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Da @leler den ausschlaggebenden Hinweis gab, darf er gerne etwas einstellen.



Upps, das der Ball jetzt bei mir gelandet ist, überrascht mich...
Auf die Schnelle finde ich nur ein wenig gelungenes Foto, das die Gopro mangels Licht am Abend leicht verwischt hat. Aber vielleicht ist dies auch gut, um es nicht zu einfach zu machen .-)




Gesucht wird der aktuelle Name einer Aussicht, die früher mal einen anderen Namen hat und unter Denkmalsschutz steht...
Ist sicher nicht zu schwer für große Teile hier, nehme ich an .-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (9. Juni 2014)

leler schrieb:


> ... Ist sicher nicht zu schwer für große Teile hier, nehme ich an .-)



Upps, da habe ich mich wohl verschätzt. Sorry für meine lange Sendepause.
Fürchte, ich muss ein paar Tipps nachlegen, bevor der Thread völlig einschläft...
Also, die g*esuchte Aussicht liegt in einer großen Stadt und gibt den Blick auf einen großen Fluss* frei. (Ok, "groß" ist relativ, aber in diesem Falle aus sächsischer Sicht schon OK, denke ich )
*Die Anlage entstand in den 1930er Jahren, wurde vor wenigen Jahren saniert und trägt jetzt einen wesentlich weniger miltärischen Namen als in Vorkriegszeiten*.
Hoffe, dies reicht schon, oder muss ich noch Details zum Denkmal dort hinterschieben?


----------



## mr.malcom (9. Juni 2014)

Schloss Sonnenstein?


----------



## darkJST (9. Juni 2014)

Eher nicht, oder?


----------



## leler (10. Juni 2014)

Das können wir noch nicht ganz gelten lassen, fürchte ich.
Fluss (Elbe) und Tal stimmen zwar schon. Flussseite und Stadt aber noch nicht. 
Also rechtselbisch und stromabwärts. 
Vielleicht habe ich mit "weniger militärisch" etwas irritiert. Ist ein ganz harmloser Aussichtspunkt, der früher mal nach einem Minister benannt war als diese noch nicht Vornamen wie Ursula trugen .-) Und steht in einem Stadtteil, der gemeinhin als eher nobel gilt...
Hoffe, dies hat die Suche etwas weiter eingegrenzt?


----------



## gtbulls (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo @leler , es wird sich wohl um den Friedensblick in der Collenbuschstrasse handeln. Wer mehr über die Geschichte des Weissen Hirsches lesen möchte: Horst Milde http://www.blasewitz1.de/bwh.htm , ich zitiere mal zum Rätsel: "Wir gehen weiter auf einen Obelisk zu. Er ist ein Teil einer Anlage, die als Notstandsarbeit 1931 von dem damaligen Reichswehrminister (und Kurgast) von Blomberg finanziert wurde. Bis 1945 hieß dieser Minipark dann ,,Blombergblick"".


----------



## kodak (13. Juni 2014)

... ein Leben lang Dresden reicht eben nicht ... muss ich mir mal anschauen gehen, Danke an gtbulls und leler ..m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (13. Juni 2014)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Hallo @leler , es wird sich wohl um den Friedensblick in der Collenbuschstrasse handeln.


Perfekt, stimmt 100%ig!
Bitte mach weiter...
PS. Interessant ist für Hobbyhistoriker unter uns vielleicht dort auch noch die Säule für  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friedrich_August_II._(Sachsen) . Nicht alle Sachsenkönige haben mit "Macht Euren D*** doch alleene" abgedankt...
Bin aufs nächste Rätselfoto gespannt.


----------



## gtbulls (14. Juni 2014)

Wie heißt das Bauwerk im Vordergrund? Ist eines der ältesten seiner Art in Sachsen.


----------



## Falco (14. Juni 2014)

Brücke 

Edit:
Hab sogar den Namen gefunden:
Alte Elsterbrücke


----------



## gtbulls (14. Juni 2014)

Steht in Plauen, 1244 erbaut und der Elsterradweg führt hinüber. Korrekt @Falco !


----------



## Falco (14. Juni 2014)

Na dann viel Spaß beim auflösen


----------



## mathijsen (14. Juni 2014)

Großteich oder Neuteich im Friedewald


----------



## Falco (14. Juni 2014)

Passt, woran erkannt?


----------



## mathijsen (14. Juni 2014)

am Jürgen


----------



## Th. (14. Juni 2014)

Wobei ich ja behaupten würde, dass das der Rastplatz am Altenteich ist...
...naja, vielleicht narrt mich ja auch das Alter.


----------



## Falco (15. Juni 2014)

Stimmt, ist der Altenteich. Das Foto hat keinen GPS Tag mehr, da weis ich doch selber nicht wo das ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (21. Juni 2014)

Kann ich aus der Nachbarschaft bestätigen


----------



## Th. (24. Juni 2014)

Ähm, bin ich jetzt dran?
Nicht dass das hier ins Stocken gerät...Wenn @mathijsen nicht will (er war ja zumindest nahe dran) oder jemand anderes, dann suche ich heute abend noch was raus (jetzt müssen die Kiddis erst mal ins Bett gebracht werden...)


----------



## mathijsen (24. Juni 2014)

Mein Tipp war falsch, deiner richtig. Dachte, das wäre damit klar. Wenn du nicht jetzt noch was raussuchen willst, kann ich aber weiter machen. Hab genug da.


----------



## Th. (24. Juni 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Hab genug da.



Dann mach mal - so richtig was Spektakuläres habe ich momentan eh' nicht auf Platte...


----------



## Th. (26. Juni 2014)

Ok, da mathijsen scheinbar doch nicht mag, was von mir:


----------



## kodak (27. Juni 2014)

.. ich würde mal sagen Mittelteichbad in Moritzburg  ... ist noch eine realsozialistische Kindheitserinnerung, sind eben doch alle traumatisiert wir Ossi's, wenn es denn stimmen sollte ...


----------



## kodak (27. Juni 2014)

http://3.static-hood.de/img1/big/2433/24330192.jpg ... das Bild rechts oben wäre dann ca. 30 Jahre älter und anderer Standort ... deiner sollte irgendwie hier sein

51.180494, 13.671242 ... (für die Generation die Bilder per GPS zuordnet ;-) )


----------



## Th. (27. Juni 2014)

Stimmt im Prinzip.
Der Standort könnte ggf. 100m weiter nördlich sein, so genau kann ichs gar nicht sagen...
Ob das fotografierte "Ausflugslokal Seeblick" jemals zum Mittelteichbad gehörte weiß ich nicht genau (ich würde eher sagen nein) - jedenfalls liegt das ehem. Bad unmittelbar daneben.


----------



## kodak (27. Juni 2014)

bei mir ist Mittelteichbad und das Restaurant immer eines gewesen ... naja eben 35 Jahre mindestens zurück geblickt ;-) ...

da ich nur kurz in D bin was einfaches, was man sieht sollte klar sein, also stellt sich die Frage: Wo bin ich?  am liebsten natürlich der genaue Standort bzw. was befindet sich an meiner rechten Seite denn so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (28. Juni 2014)

kodak schrieb:


> was befindet sich an meiner rechten Seite denn so ?



Kann ja fast nur der Lauterbacher Stausee sein...


----------



## kodak (29. Juni 2014)

nicht ganz, der Ort stimmt schon mal ... es ist der Ziegenhof Lauterbach  ... da gibt es einen netten Hofladen mit allen möglichen Produkten von der Milchziege, ist von der oberhalb der Dorfstrasse verlaufenden Beyergasse aus gemacht, kannt diese Perspektive von Stolpen auch so noch nicht ... also weiter geht es mit Herrn Th. ... ich bin dann mal weg ;-)


----------



## Th. (29. Juni 2014)

kodak schrieb:


> nicht ganz ... also weiter geht es mit Herrn Th. ... ich bin dann mal weg ;-)



Naja, wenn er meint...
dann mach ich mal weiter:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1654006]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Falco (29. Juni 2014)

Protest, das steht nicht in sachsen, das ist in der Nähe vom Wolfsberg (Vlčí hora)


----------



## mathijsen (29. Juni 2014)

stonehenge auf diät?


----------



## Th. (29. Juni 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Protest, das steht nicht in sachsen, das ist in der Nähe vom Wolfsberg (Vlčí hora)


Bei dir, @Falco, lass' ich die Antwort gelten - dass du das ohne GPS Daten zuordnen kannst...
Nun, immerhin hast du insofern recht, dass das nicht in Sachsen liegt. Allerdings ist die sächsisch böhmische Grenze deutlich näher am Dymnik-Areal dran als der Wolfsberg. Ist auch egal - *du bist dran*. 
(Entfernungs - Edith: nach Westen orientiert nimmt sichs wahrscheinlich nicht viel...)

Nebenbei, an besagtem Dymnik (Rauchberg) gibt es 'ne MTB-Strecke - wie offiziell weiß ich nicht - der untere Teil (ab so min 1:05) durch so eine Art alten verwachsenen Hohlweg sah jedenfalls sehr schnittig aus. (Der obere Teil ist steiler und verblockter als es im Video rüberkommt...)
Wir waren "leider" verkehrt herum unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (30. Juni 2014)

Hab langsam keine Bilder mehr. Möglich das die nächsten Bilderrätsel von mir mit Tournamen und GPS Daten gekennzeichnet sind


----------



## mathijsen (30. Juni 2014)

Ausblick oberhalb der Mordgrundbrücke


----------



## Falco (30. Juni 2014)

Diesmal stimmt es wirklich


----------



## mathijsen (30. Juni 2014)




----------



## storck-riesen (7. Juli 2014)

Hetzdorfer Viadukt im Flohatal

Falls richtig, gebe ich frei. Bin zwar gebürtig aus Karl-Marx-Stadt, wohne aber schon viele Jahre nicht mehr dort und nur gelegentlich zum Biken in der Gegend.


----------



## mathijsen (7. Juli 2014)

Richtig! Von dieser ehemaligen Eisernbahnbrücke aus (die Hauptstrecke Dresden-Chemnitz wurde 1991 wegen Baufälligkeit des Viadukts verlegt) bietet sich unter anderem dieser Modellbahn-artige Blick auf den Bahnhof Hetzdorf:


----------



## mathijsen (21. Juli 2014)

Damit das hier mal weiter geht:


----------



## leler (22. Juli 2014)

Also die Hochwaldbaude ist es schon mal nicht - bleiben ein halbes Tausend andere Bergbauden mit Aussichtsturm übrig....


----------



## miriquidi-biker (23. Juli 2014)

Děčínský Sněžník


----------



## mathijsen (23. Juli 2014)

richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miriquidi-biker (23. Juli 2014)

Muss erst mal in den Tiefen der Festplatte nach nem Bildchen suchen....


----------



## miriquidi-biker (23. Juli 2014)

Na dann kann es ja weiter gehen..... An welchem Aussichtspunkt steht dieses wunderschöne Geländer und Kompass Kreuz (wenn man das so nennen darf)?





sorry für die schlechte Qualität


----------



## Falco (23. Juli 2014)

Schon das 2. tschechische Rätzel, müssen jetzt das Thema in "Wo bin ich? - Bilderrätsel Sachsen und Umland" umbenennen?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (24. Juli 2014)

Kleiner Tipp: Die Tischplatte links im Bild ist aus Serpentinstein.....


----------



## kodak (24. Juli 2014)

... langjährige Teilnehmer wissen darum, es gab schon immer Rätsel, die auf der anderen Seite der Grenze lagen, wurde allgemein akzeptiert und erstaunlicher Weise immer schnell gelöst ;-) ... also wurde es durch die Community nie als Problem identifiziert und sollte auch so bleiben, wir fahren ja auch auf der anderen Seite gern einmal und Neues läßt sich so auch entdecken ... also Räts(z)el auch weiterhin gern aus dem Grenzumfeld ...


----------



## kodak (24. Juli 2014)

.... da ich auch etwas zum Thema zu sagen haben möchte ... also nach dem Hinweis würde ich es in Richtung Ansprung/Zöblitz einordnen ... genauer gesagt die Stiftskanzel

http://www.zoeblitz.de/stiftskanzel.php


----------



## miriquidi-biker (24. Juli 2014)

Der Hinweis war einfach zu gut ;-) es ist der Aussichtspunkt Stiftskanzel im Schwarzwassertal in der Nähe der Serpentinsteinstadt Zöblitz.

http://www.zoeblitz.de/panorama_stift.php

Kodak du bist.....


----------



## kodak (25. Juli 2014)

... nicht ganz einfach direkt mit dem Rad erreichbar


----------



## mr.malcom (25. Juli 2014)

Goßdorfer Raubschloss...
oder ich verdreh mal wieder alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (25. Juli 2014)

@mr.malcom alles richtig ... es ist das Goßdorfer Raubschloß im wunderschönen Schwarzbachtal


----------



## mr.malcom (25. Juli 2014)

Na dann kann sich der nächste versuchen:




@kodak so komplikatös ist das Raubschloß aber nicht zu erreichen, zumindest von Goßdorf aus. Vom Schwarzbachtal aus geb ich dir aber recht.


----------



## Milschmann (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo, ich hoffe diesmal kann ich Punkten.
Ich tippe auf den Steinbruchlehrpfad der von Stadt Wehlen aus rechtselbig am Hang Elbabwärts verläuft. Recht informativer Pfad zur Historie der Region 
Leider ist er am Ende etwas zugewuchert und teilweise abgerutscht. Da kann man nicht vernünftig von Wehlen nach Pirna kommen, oder doch mitlerweile?

Grüße Milschmann


----------



## mr.malcom (25. Juli 2014)

@Milschmann alles richtig. 
Ist schon ein kleines Weilchen her das ich da lang bin, aber an zugewuchert kann nich mich nicht so recht erinnern.
Bin aber aus Richtung Pirna da lang. Habe nur eine längere Treppe bergauf in Erinnerung.


----------



## Milschmann (26. Juli 2014)

SO, leider nix ausm Wald. Vielleicht kennts ja trotzdem wer?


----------



## Magic21 (29. Juli 2014)

Oberjugel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milschmann (29. Juli 2014)

Negativ. Leider falsch. Wenn es keiner errät, soll ich dann ein anderes einstellen?


----------



## mathijsen (29. Juli 2014)

ja


----------



## kodak (29. Juli 2014)

Das Denkmal steht in Oberschoena- LANGHENNERSDORF ... 
das Ganze nennt man social engineering ... man schaut sich die Namen an und der Arentin Weide ist ungewöhnlich genug, dazu noch 1. Weltkrieg als Hilfe und siehe da
http://www.deutsche-ehrenmale.de/ehren/sachsen/Namenslisten/D-S-FG-Langenhennersdorf.HTML

und 
http://www.denkmalprojekt.org/2009/oberschoena-langhennersdorf_wk1u2_sachs.htm

die anderen Treffer spare ich mir mal, denn der erste link ist falsch  ... es ist nicht Langenhennersdorf sondern eben Langhennersdorf in Mittelsachsen die dieses Denkmal der Kirchgemeinde hat ... leider meinen dann zig andere Seiten den falschen link aufgreifen zu müssen ;-) ... also immer daran denken, das Internet vergisst NIE ...


----------



## Milschmann (29. Juli 2014)

Hmm okay dann muss ich das nächste mal die Namen auch schwärzen, wobei das ja eigentlich auch rätseln ist, was du da gemacht hast.
Dann übergebe ich das Szepter an dich, kodak. Richtig !
Grüße


----------



## kodak (30. Juli 2014)

Die Originalschrift habe ich mal gelassen ... vielleicht haben wir ja einen Ägyptologen oder so unter uns  ... ja wo war ich da heute nur wieder ...


----------



## kodak (31. Juli 2014)

keiner eine Idee ... also 3 Bäume und ein Gedenkstein ... das sieht doch schon mal so als als ob es einen Sinn ergeben würde ... okay, ihr wollt die Inschrift sehen, na gut, dann gehe ich mal ein Stück ran ... jetzt war auch noch der Edding alle ;-)


----------



## Milschmann (31. Juli 2014)

Ich rate mal, "Die drei Platanen" im Stadtpark, Görlitz?
Die Idee hat google ausgespuckt


----------



## kodak (31. Juli 2014)

... leider keine Punkte für den Kandidaten :-( ... also noch mal schauen bei Tante Allwissend was so charakteristisch an einer Platane ist und vergleichen ... naja das mein Einzugsgebiet nicht so weit östlich ist sage ich einfach mal so ...


----------



## gtbulls (1. August 2014)

Die Platane hat deutlich abplatzende Rinde, ähnlich Bergahorn, aber farbintensiver und mehr abblätternd.
"Diese drei Pappeln
pflanzten aus Dankbarkeit
für die glückliche Heimkehr
aus dem Krieg
1870/71
drei Veteranen aus
Radebeul."
Ich war leider noch nicht am Heimkehrerstein (Dreimännerstein) in Radebeul. Feines Denkmal, nicht so martialisch. Danke @kodak, danke wiki!


----------



## kodak (1. August 2014)

Alles richtig ... ja wie nachzulesen hat der Stein ja auch schon eine wechselvolle Geschichte hinter sich gebracht und die Pappeln sind auch nicht mehr die Originale ... also weiter geht es mit gtbulls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (1. August 2014)

"und die Pappeln sind auch nicht mehr die Originale ..." Wer was dauerhaftes will, sollte eben lieber Eiche pflanzen; Pappel ist für ein Denkmal schon sehr außergewöhnlich. Warscheinlich wollten die 3 Herren noch selbst den Schatten am Stein genießen;.)

Jetzt ein echtes Rätsel: Welches Tier fliegt hier aus dem Bild? Es darf wild spekuliert werden. Alternativ gilt wie immer auch der Ort. Und bitte Geduld: Ich kann leider erst am Montag auflösen.


----------



## spümco (1. August 2014)

Tippe mal auf einen Falken - irgendwie sieht das ganze Drumherum für mich nach Falkenjäger-Domizil aus


----------



## Rockhopser (1. August 2014)

Die Hügel und der Schornstein sehen mir nach Plauen aus. Dann dürfte das die Falknerei Herrmann sein.
Leider gibts auf der Seite keine Infos zu den dort gehaltenen Vögeln, aber ich hab das hier gefunden, was vom Gefieder her sehr gut passt (schönes Tier!). Deswegen lautet mein Tipp: sibirischer Uhu.


----------



## gtbulls (4. August 2014)

Es hat keine 6 Stunden gedauert, bis @Rockhopser gelöst hat. Tosender Beifall! Hier sitzt die sibirische Uhu-Dame Olga in der Falknerei Herrmann in voller Pracht:


----------



## Rockhopser (4. August 2014)

Naja, Plauen hab ich recht schnell erkannt, aber ohne das Video wär ich nie im Leben auf den Vogel gekommen ^^
Schönes Rätsel jedenfalls 

Weiter gehts: Wo steht dieses Prachtexemplar?





Jaja ich weiß, schon wieder ein Windmühlenrätsel... gabs dieses Jahr schonmal von mir - find die Dinger aber jedesmal klasse und muss sie aufnehmen. Dementsprechend hab ich auch noch mehrere auf Lager


----------



## mr.malcom (4. August 2014)

Wikipedia sagt Bockwindmühle Kottmarsdorf
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kottmarsdorf


----------



## Rockhopser (4. August 2014)

Korrekt!


----------



## mr.malcom (5. August 2014)

Wo war ich hier?


----------



## Th. (5. August 2014)

Winterleitenstraße würde ich spontan sagen. Die Häuser sind Rosenthal, dahinter das Bielatal. Rechts der Höhenzug könnte (bzw. müsste dann) der Augustusberg bei Bad Gottleuba sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (5. August 2014)

@Th. alles richtig. 
Ich sollte mal etwas schwierigeres reinstellen, damit es nicht immer so schnell gelöst wird.


----------



## Th. (5. August 2014)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> Ich sollte mal etwas schwierigeres reinstellen, damit es nicht immer so schnell gelöst wird.



Ist halt so wie immer - wer's kennt, erkennt's eben...
...und der Blick ist wirklich schön...



...habe ich lange genossen auf der damaligen "Halbhohen Tour". Keine Ahnung ob die Bank noch steht - der Blick dürfte der deines Rätsels sein.


----------



## Th. (5. August 2014)

Jetzt aber zum neuen Rätsel:



Wo geniese ich gerade das letzte Licht des Tages? Und ich meine jetzt wirklich "Wo bin ich?" - "Was sehe ich" wäre viel zu leicht...


----------



## Th. (7. August 2014)

Keiner Lust zum Rätseln?
Zwei Tipps: Hinter den zwei Erhebungen im rechten Bilddrittel, welche durch ihre Form leicht zu identifizieren sind (dachte ich zumindest), kann man ganz hinten im Dunst gerade noch eine weitere charakteristische Bergsilhouette erkennen. (Hilft bei der Blickrichtung).
Hinter mir auf der Höhe steht 'ne Handvoll Windräder, welche der dortigen Agrargenossenschaft nicht schlecht beim Wirtschaften helfen...


----------



## Th. (9. August 2014)

Auflösung:
Ich bin ungefähr hier: 50°49'57.0"N 13°38'10.4"E

Ganz rechts Wilisch, links davon die Quohrener Kipse, dahinter gerade noch so zu erahnen der Keulenberg. Hinter mir die Hennersdorfer Höhe mit den Windrädern der Agrargenossenschaft Sadisdorf. 
Seit diesem Jahr in der Großen Kreisstadt Dippoldiswalde eingegliedert.

Wer will darf weitermachen...


----------



## spümco (14. August 2014)

Naja, da scheinbar niemand will, setze ich jetzt mal meinen Joker vom April letzten Jahres ein...
Also wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (14. August 2014)

Also der Berg dürfte schonmal die Landeskrone sein aber der Standpunkt 

Ist das Stückchen Asphalt der Kreisbahnradweg?


----------



## spümco (14. August 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Also der Berg dürfte schonmal die Landeskrone sein aber der Standpunkt
> 
> Ist das Stückchen Asphalt der Kreisbahnradweg?


 
Landeskrone ist richtig - der Kreisbahnradweg ist das da aber nicht!
Aber die Richtung kommt dafür schon ungefähr hin!


----------



## sbradl (14. August 2014)

http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=16/51.1405/14.9053&layers=C ???


----------



## spümco (15. August 2014)

Nee, da warste mit Deiner vorhergehenden Raterei näher dran...
Ich dreh mich mal um!


----------



## sbradl (15. August 2014)

Da muss ich passen das Ding hab ich noch nie gesehen. 

Bei der (äußerst geringen) Dichte an Görlitzern hier im Forum ist das aber auch ein fieses Rätsel


----------



## tomadv (15. August 2014)

Hallo,

darf man als Auswärtiger auch mitmachen? Es ist zwar nicht meine Gegend, aber ich war vor einiger Zeit mal um Königshain unterwegs. Das dürfte der Pavillon (Belvedere) auf dem Steinberg (316m) sein…

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Rockhopser (15. August 2014)

Verdammt, zu langsam gewesen


----------



## spümco (15. August 2014)

Das hab ich schon befürchtet - aber da gibts ja jetzt fürs WE nen schönen Auftrag - 10km ab GR...

EDIT:
Zu lange gemehrt - Tom ganz korrekt!


----------



## sbradl (15. August 2014)

spümco schrieb:


> Nee, da warste mit Deiner vorhergehenden Raterei näher dran...



Zumindest die Richtung hat beim 2. Versuch gestimmt. Nur die Entfernung nicht  Ist nicht so meine Gegend, da gibts leider keine lohnenswerten Trails für mich. Ich hab Blut geleckt und fahr lieber technische Sachen.


----------



## tomadv (15. August 2014)

OK, dann geht es gleich weiter mit einem Bilderrätsel aus meiner Region. Wir wechseln die Etage und die Gegend... Also, wo habe ich das Foto gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (16. August 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Zumindest die Richtung hat beim 2. Versuch gestimmt. Nur die Entfernung nicht  Ist nicht so meine Gegend, da gibts leider keine lohnenswerten Trails für mich. Ich hab Blut geleckt und fahr lieber technische Sachen.


Weitblick schadet aber nie...


----------



## ore-mountain (17. August 2014)

tomadv schrieb:


> OK, dann geht es gleich weiter mit einem Bilderrätsel aus meiner Region. Wir wechseln die Etage und die Gegend... Also, wo habe ich das Foto gemacht?



Amtsfelsen, Fichtelberg


----------



## tomadv (17. August 2014)

ore-mountain, perfekt...


----------



## ore-mountain (18. August 2014)

tomadv schrieb:


> ore-mountain, perfekt...



Das gleich Rätzel hatte ich vor einer Weile auch schon mal gestellt.

So, jetzt was Einfaches und Aktuelles.
Ort und Veranstalltung werden gesucht!


----------



## titzy (18. August 2014)

Auf Grund der Aktualität würd ich mal auf RocknRoll Enduro in Schöneck tippen, ich wüsst jetzt aber nicht welche Stage, da ich nur Abends zum Nacht Downhill dort war.


----------



## mw.dd (18. August 2014)

Die Stage an der Schanze; heißt die noch Mühlleiten-Schanze? Ich tippe mal, das war Stage 2 oder 3?
Auffahrt wieder mit dem lustigen Wagen?


----------



## ore-mountain (19. August 2014)

Ja Stage 2 an der Voglandarena.
Mit der Mühleitenschanz meinst du bestimmt die alte Aschbergschanze. Die ist aber um die Ecke.

Die Stage war ganz interessant zu fahren. Steil und rutschig 

Die Auffahrt war mit dem Wagen. Allerdings ist vor uns einem das Bike vom Wagen gefallen. Dies ist in den nächsten Wagen geknallt. Dann ging nix mehr. Wir haben uns dann entschieden selbst hoch zu fahren. Das haben dann auch die Anderen mitbekommen und so hatten wir schnell 30 Mann hinter uns


----------



## gtbulls (19. August 2014)

@mw.dd und @ore-mountain An den Vogtlandschanzen (2 Stck., groß und klein) in Mühlleiten wird seit Jahren saniert, es gibt dort keine Wettkämpfe, maximal Trainingsbetrieb. Die große Aschbergschanze wurde 1990/91 gesprengt, am Standort gibts noch 4 kleine Schülerschanzen. Die Vogtlandarena ist der neueste Standort für die modernste und größte Schanzenanlage um Klingenthal.

Respekt an die Fahrer vom VBM, Bedingungen waren beim Enduro 2014 ziemlich hart


----------



## ore-mountain (19. August 2014)

Wieder was gelernt 

titzy oder Micha, einer von euch Beiden darf als Nächster dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (19. August 2014)

Dann will ich mal nicht so sein, und gewähre mir mal den Vortritt! 

Also, wo fahre ich hier gerade entlang, bzw. wo fahre ich da eigentlich gerade hin?




Bitte und jetzt nicht zu sehr Krümelkacken wegen der genauen Location


----------



## mathijsen (19. August 2014)

Isergebirge, Bedrichov, ungefähr in Richtung der gleichnamigen Talsperre.


----------



## titzy (19. August 2014)

Nene, also so weit über die Grenze bin ich dann doch nicht gefahren, das wäre mir bei der Tour definitiv aufgefallen ...


----------



## Langundo (20. August 2014)

Lass mich raten, das Bild ist entstanden als du den Stoneman gefahren bist... Diese Brücke sollte in der Auffahrt zum Keilberg liegen, richtig?


----------



## titzy (20. August 2014)

@Langundo damit liegst du "Gold" richtig!  Das ist das Skigebiet, was man auf dem Stoneman kurz vor dem Keilberg quert. Du darfst weiter machen.


----------



## Langundo (20. August 2014)

Na dann werde ich mal^^ Habe leider nur ein Handybild zur Hand :\
*Wo stehe ich?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langundo (21. August 2014)

Hm, die Westsachsen-Fraktion müsste das kennen... Wenn es morgen noch keiner erraten hat werde ich den abgeschnittenen Teil vom Foto mal mitposten, dann wird es (sehr) einfach^^


----------



## titzy (21. August 2014)

Echt jetzt? 
Also im Westen Sachsens kenn ich sonst nur die Weiße Elster + Köhlersteig an der Göltzsch, aber mit ist jetzt nicht so ganz geläufig wo das da seien soll ...


----------



## Langundo (21. August 2014)

...ist auch falsch.


----------



## ore-mountain (22. August 2014)

also mir fällt es auch gerade schwer!


----------



## Langundo (22. August 2014)

Nun sollte es aber einfach sein.


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. August 2014)

eine autobahnbrücke...


----------



## gtbulls (22. August 2014)

Der Fluß sieht nach Zwickauer Mulde aus. Mit der Brücke würde ich auf Wilkau-Haßlau - unter der A4 - tippen.


----------



## gtbulls (22. August 2014)

sorry, doppelpost


----------



## Langundo (22. August 2014)

@Raumfahrer sorry, aber das ist mir zu ungenau ;-)
@gtbulls Zwickauer Mulde ist richtig, Wilkau Haßlau ebenso, A4 ist falsch - dort ist die A72  -> du darfst uns trotzdem mit dem nächsten Bild beglücken


----------



## gtbulls (22. August 2014)

@Langundo Eigentlich fahre ich dort oft genug drüber, um zu wissen, dass es die A72 ist...Besser wäre wohl per MTB drunter durch fahren und dann Richtung Hartensteiner!
Neues Rätsel: Irgendwie habe ichs derzeit mit den Vögeln, aber nach der Art lohnt es hier nicht zu fragen, bleibt also wie üblich beim "Wo"?



Für Archivkramer: Das Rätsel gabs 2011 schon mal, allerdings sind die Fotos verschollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe27 (22. August 2014)

Vogtlandsee


----------



## gtbulls (22. August 2014)

@Joe27 Ging ja fix, obwohl fast mehr Ente als Umgebung auf dem obigen Foto zu sehen ist!


----------



## ore-mountain (22. August 2014)

Langundo schrieb:


> @Raumfahrer sorry, aber das ist mir zu ungenau ;-)
> @gtbulls Zwickauer Mulde ist richtig, Wilkau Haßlau ebenso, A4 ist falsch - dort ist die A72  -> du darfst uns trotzdem mit dem nächsten Bild beglücken



 .... verdammt ... ist doch gleich um die Ecke ... schäm


----------



## gtbulls (22. August 2014)

Richtig, @ore-mountain , das wäre Dein Einsatz gewesen. War raffiniert fotografiert von @Langundo. Richtigstellung A 72 haben wir auch schon durch.
Klar, dass @Joe27 jetzt so schnell war - er hatte ja 2011 den Vogtlandsee ins Rätsel gestellt...


----------



## Joe27 (22. August 2014)

Wo ist mein Standort und was befindet sich darüber?


----------



## Joe27 (23. August 2014)

Hier mal mehr.


----------



## tomadv (23. August 2014)

Hallo,

ein Versuch: der Tunnel bzw. die Unterführung zum Steinbachtal an/unter den "Kleinen Aschbergschanzen" in Klingenthal? Zur anderen Seite die Ruine des Kampfrichterturms der "Großen Aschbergschanze" (de Asch).

Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## Joe27 (23. August 2014)

Richtig!





Noch ein paar Jahre, dann ist der Auslauf komplett zugewachsen.


----------



## tomadv (23. August 2014)

Kürzlich war ich mal im Kampfrichterturm, wo es auch nicht viel besser ausschaut. Ja, schade um de Asch. Die Architektur war für die damalige Zeit sehr modern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomadv (23. August 2014)

OK, dann habe ich gleich mal ein neues Rätsel rausgekramt. Wo habe ich das Foto gemacht?


----------



## tomadv (25. August 2014)

OK, dann ein kleiner Hinweis: Westerzgebirge, Kletterfelsen...


----------



## ore-mountain (25. August 2014)

sieht aus wie Nonnenfelsen


----------



## titzy (25. August 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> sieht aus wie Nonnenfelsen


Ich war zwar im Geounterricht auch keine Leuchte, aber ich würd Zittauer Nonnenfelsen den jetzt nicht mehr zum "Westerzgebirge" zählen, oder gibts so einen benannten Fels noch mal im Raum wechstlich des Fichtelberges?
Bin auch schon die ganze Zeit am rumüberlegen ob mir die Aussicht bekannt vor kommt , aber ich kannst noch nicht so recht einordnen ...


----------



## ore-mountain (25. August 2014)

ich meine den Nonnenfelsen bei Erlabrunn.


----------



## tomadv (25. August 2014)

@ore-mountain: Meinst du bei Erlabrunn, wo jetzt der Klettersteig ist? Nein. Aber das Gestein ist gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (26. August 2014)

ok, dort sieht es sehr ähnlich aus.
Wenn nicht im Schwarzwassertal dann im Muldental.
Da fällt mir der Köppelstein ein. Dort sieht es auch so aus.


----------



## tomadv (26. August 2014)

ore-mountain, richtig, es ist der Ausblick vom Köppelstein. Mit etwas Gespür kann man einen der beiden Gipfel auch ohne große Kletterei erreichen.


----------



## ore-mountain (26. August 2014)

dort war ich leider schon lang nicht mehr ...

Neues Rätzel. Wo bin ich?


----------



## Schroed (28. August 2014)

Auf dem Fernblick in Marienthal...


----------



## ore-mountain (28. August 2014)

Na endlich!
Du bist dran.


----------



## Schroed (29. August 2014)

na dann rätzelt mal...


----------



## miriquidi-biker (29. August 2014)

Du stehst auf dem http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwartenberg und schaust auf die http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talsperre_Rauschenbach.


----------



## Schroed (29. August 2014)

Volltreffer, jetzt bist Du dran...


----------



## miriquidi-biker (30. August 2014)

Wo befinde ich mich?



Leider habe ich das Bild nicht in besserer Qualität.


----------



## Schroed (30. August 2014)

Das könnte ein Blick vom "rostigen" Aussichtsturm am Sornower Kanal, Geierswalder See sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miriquidi-biker (30. August 2014)

Und so ist es die Kugel rollt wieder zu dir....
http://www.mein-seenland.de/orte/rostiger-nagel
Habe gerade gemerkt das der rostige nagel 800 m hinter der sächsischen Grenze in Brandenburg liegt, hoffe man kann mir verzeihen... man kann aber von oben das schöne Sachsen sehen


----------



## Schroed (30. August 2014)

War erst im Mai dort, und die linke untere Ecke hats mir verraten..., so, nächstes Foto.


----------



## flashblack (31. August 2014)

erinnert mich ein bisschen an Holzhau irgendwo in der nähe der Fischerbaude.


----------



## Schroed (31. August 2014)

kalt, ganz kalt...
kleiner Tip: hinter mir befindet sich ein Aussichtsturm.


----------



## bergzwerk (31. August 2014)

Denke das müßte auf´m Aschberg sein?!? Aber selbst wenn es richtig is, darf dann jemand anderes weiter machen.


----------



## Schroed (31. August 2014)

Richtig!


----------



## bergzwerk (1. September 2014)

Also wie gesagt, da ich sehr wenig mit Foto´s am Hut hab, darf jemand anderes ran.


----------



## titzy (1. September 2014)

Dann nutze ich de Gelegenheit mal:




Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich hier bin?


----------



## tblade_ (1. September 2014)

Du stehst an der Zschopau - neben dir die Burg Kriebstein - und schaust auf die Grunau-Brücke.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (1. September 2014)

Irgendwie ging das zu schnell! Ist alles korret @TBlade, bist dran.


----------



## tblade_ (1. September 2014)

Ich wusste auch nicht so recht ob ich lösen soll, aber ich denke die Brücke hätten viele erkannt.. 
Da ich kein brauchbares Bild finden kann ist die Runde wieder offen.


----------



## sbradl (1. September 2014)

Hier mal zur Abwechslung was schweres  Vor welchem Berg mit dieser markanten Basaltwand stehe ich?


----------



## mw.dd (1. September 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Hier mal zur Abwechslung was schweres  Vor welchem Berg mit dieser markanten Basaltwand stehe ich?



Erinnert mich an den Hirtstein...


----------



## ore-mountain (1. September 2014)

Orgelpfeifen, Scheibenberg


----------



## sbradl (1. September 2014)

Beides falsch. 

Tipp: Ostsachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (1. September 2014)

Steinberg bei Ostritz


----------



## sbradl (2. September 2014)

Falsch.


----------



## spümco (2. September 2014)

Ostsachsen und Basalt - fällt mir spontan die Landeskrone ein. 
Obwohl mir dieser Anblick gar nix sagt...


----------



## sbradl (2. September 2014)

Nene Landeskrone ist es nicht. Ich sag mal im Umkreis von ca. 20km um die Landeskrone rum muss gesucht werden.


----------



## Th. (2. September 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Steinberg bei Ostritz


 
Wenn man nach "Steinberg Ostritz" googelt, findet man die richtige Lösung - Knorrberg, Dittersbach auf dem Eigen.


----------



## sbradl (2. September 2014)

Korrekt!


----------



## Th. (2. September 2014)

Na da habe ich ja mal klassisch abgestaubt - ohne @mathijsen hätte ich das nie rausbekommen....Als Dank ein Bild aus (vermutlich) seiner Ecke - sollte auch so nicht all zu schwer sein....
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1697345]
	
[/URL]


----------



## mathijsen (2. September 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> sollte auch so nicht all zu schwer sein....


nicht? Hm, ich hab leider keine Idee...


----------



## kodak (3. September 2014)

Streichholzbruecke an der Talsperre Klingenberg würde ich in den Raum werfen


----------



## Th. (3. September 2014)

Genau die ist es.
Womit @kodak dran wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milschmann (3. September 2014)

Wo ist denn die Brücke genau? Ich bin die Talsperre schon zwei mal umrundet, kann mich leider nicht daran erinnern.
Edit: Hab sie in der Karte gefunden, werd ich das nächste mal drauf Acht geben


----------



## mathijsen (3. September 2014)

verdammt, als es kodak aussprach (bzw. ausschrieb) viel es mir wie schuppen aus den haaren...

@Milschmann http://m.osmtools.de/0pez832DTpF0pdJs32DrG4


----------



## kodak (3. September 2014)

da weiss ich wieder warum es gut ist das ich keine Schuppen haben kann  

... Am 14. Oktober 1911 fand die feierliche Grundsteinlegung für die Staumauer statt. Die Gneisbruchsteine wurden in unmittelbarer Nähe an der Westseite des Tals gebrochen. Jeder Stein wurde einzeln gewaschen, behauen und mit einer kleinen Feldbahn bis zum Einbau auf die Mauer transportiert. Vom Bahnhof Klingenberg-Colmnitz fuhr vom 26. Juni 1911 bis zum 23. Juni 1914 eine 3,7 km lange Werkbahn auf einer eigenen Trasse über die Ahornallee bei Neuklingenberg und die damals von bayerischen Zimmerleuten aus Baumstämmen errichtete „Streichholzbrücke“. Die Werkbahn transportierte beispielsweise Kalk und Sand. ...

http://www.grundschule-pretzschendorf.de/Unser_Dorf/talsperre_klingenberg.html

so sah sie früher mal aus und da Holz nicht lange hält sie aber wichtig ist heute eben aus Stahl 

http://www.grundschule-pretzschendorf.de/Bilder/streichholzbruecke_frueher.jpg


----------



## Th. (3. September 2014)

Infotafel vor Ort.

Irgendwo in den weiten des WWW habe ich gelesen, dass da nach dem Krieg ein Befahrungsversuch mit einem Sowjetpanzer die Brücke (teilweise) zum Einsturz gebracht haben soll. (Keine Ahnung ob da was dran ist.)


----------



## kodak (4. September 2014)

so, musste garnicht weit fahren ;-) ...


----------



## kodak (4. September 2014)

keiner eine Idee :-( ... naja ich erweitere mal ein wenig ...


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. September 2014)

@Th.


> Irgendwo in den weiten des WWW habe ich gelesen, dass da nach dem Krieg ein Befahrungsversuch mit einem Sowjetpanzer die Brücke (teilweise) zum Einsturz gebracht haben soll. (Keine Ahnung ob da was dran ist.)


1945 soll da ein Sowjetpanzer beim drüberfahren runter gefallen sein... so erzählte es zumindest mal ein Arbeitskollege.


----------



## kodak (6. September 2014)

Na keiner eine Idee ... dachte das ist nach 5 min Geschichte ... mehre markante und weit in der Welt bekannte Sehenswürdigkeiten liegen in Laufnaehe, ein sehr imposantes sogar in Sichtweite,  vor allem die Sonne macht es zu einem Fotomotiv ... ganz in der Nähe ist auch der MDC immer zu Gast in den letzten Jahren ....


----------



## kodak (6. September 2014)

so ...





vielleicht hilft es mehr zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (6. September 2014)

ist das die jva hammerweg im hintergrund? wenn ja, kann es ja nur ein denkmal in der nähe des jva-parkplatzes sein, auch wenn kugelerde da nix zeigt.


----------



## kodak (6. September 2014)

MDC  Hammerweg ... :-( 
Das passt leider nicht ... MDC ist der Mitteldeutschland Cup wenn das vielleicht hilft ... ach Robbie und Angus waren auch schon ganz in der Nähe zu Besuch ;-)


----------



## Th. (7. September 2014)

Nach den Hinweisen Angus, Robbie und MDC steht das Ostragehege ganz oben auf der Rateliste.
Ganz rechts, das könnte die Energieverbundarena sein - die Lichtmasten davor gehören dann zur Eislauf-Außenanlage. Aber das "Dingens" in Bildmitte...
Ist mir zumindest noch nie aufgefallen.

Am Ende ist's die Anzeigetafel im Steyer Stadion...von wo hat man da so eine Perspektive?


----------



## kodak (7. September 2014)

Alles richtig @Th. .... alles ohne Tricks direkt vom Elbradweg aufgenommen ... ob es wirklich die Anzeigetafel ist weiss ich allerdings nicht aber das Teilchen ist sehr markant.  Die Yenidze war das Fotomotiv, der Trümmerberg MDC usw.


----------



## mathijsen (7. September 2014)

Das Ding ist mitten in der Stadt und damit für ein Bilderrätsel in einem MTB-Forum nicht geeignet. 
Und wenn der MDC sogar dort rumgurkt, wären die Hellerberge hinter der JVA jetzt auch nicht so abwegig gewesen.


----------



## Th. (7. September 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Das Ding ist mitten in der Stadt und damit für ein Bilderrätsel in einem MTB-Forum nicht geeignet.



Ooch, es gab mal `ne MTB Runde durch Dresden, irgendwie über cielab, bzw. einen Dresdner Radladen - Dresdencross oder so.
Ich bin aber nicht mitgefahren - fühle mich im Wald wohler (und brauche auch keine 30-50 Mitfahrer  )

Also zurück in den Wald:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (8. September 2014)

Immer diese Schmierereinen...
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1700906]
	
[/URL]


----------



## mathijsen (8. September 2014)

Grab von Heinrich Maximilian von Klotz am Hofehübel, Bärenfels

Tante Kugel zeigte sich extrem störrisch und hat sich das nur mit viel Mühe aus dem Kreuze leiern lassen...


----------



## Th. (8. September 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, der Preis geht an @mathijsen...!


----------



## mathijsen (8. September 2014)

Zur Ehrenrettung dieser per Web erkauften Sieges kann ich immerhin sagen, dass ich nach dem Lösen festgestellt habe, vor Jahren tatsächlich dort mal mit dem Bike vorbeigekommen zu sein.


----------



## Th. (11. September 2014)

Da sich @mathijsen mit dem neuen Rätsel Zeit lässt, schnell noch die Info-Tafel zum letzten Rätsel hinzugefügt...


----------



## mathijsen (11. September 2014)

oh, fast vergessen...


----------



## Milschmann (11. September 2014)

Als mein Tip: Das Motiv ist der Burgberg bei der TS Lichtenberg. Wo du genau stehst, kann ich leider nicht erkennen. Eventuell vom Butterberg aus?


----------



## mathijsen (11. September 2014)

leider beides falsch.


----------



## kodak (12. September 2014)

Dachte erst der Cottaer Spitzberg aber dafür ist der Turm zu wuchtig ... also würde ich mal auf den *Luchberg* bei Luchau schwenken, der dortige Fensehumsetzer ist wirklich eine Gitterkonstruktion


----------



## flashblack (12. September 2014)

Im ersten Moment musste ich an den Keulenberg denken. Ich musste aber feststellen, dass er (zumindest auf meinen Fotos) doch ein anderes Profil hat. Ich sag trotzdem mal Keulenberg, vielleicht hast du ja einen anderen Blickwinkel gehabt...
...oder es ist einfach nur das herbstliche Nieselregenwetter, welches mich an meine Tour zum Keulenberg erinnert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomadv (12. September 2014)

Hallo,

es könnte vielleicht der Luchberg (576 m) bei Glashütte sein?

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## mathijsen (12. September 2014)

Luchberg ist richtig, aber kodak war schneller...
Blick von Süden von der alten Eisenstraße.


----------



## kodak (12. September 2014)

den habe ich sogar schon mal befahren ... war ein Trampelpfad vom Ort aus oben dann am Umsetzer erkannte man sogar einen Fahrweg bergab, dieser war damals aber stark zugewachsen und schön was anderes ... ist aber bestimmt schon 10 Jahre her ... Bild kommt später ...


----------



## mathijsen (12. September 2014)

@Rockhopser hat das letztes Jahr auch mal versucht. Das Ergebnis war, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, das gleiche.


----------



## kodak (13. September 2014)

... so hier mal etwas für Frühausteher ;-)


----------



## mathijsen (13. September 2014)

Röhrsdorf mit St.-Bartholomäus-Kirche? (Weiß nicht mehr, ob die wirklich so trutzig ist.)


----------



## kodak (13. September 2014)

Oh nein ...


----------



## Th. (13. September 2014)

Bannewitz, Malakoffturm


----------



## kodak (13. September 2014)

Absolut richtig @Th. ... auch Marienschacht genannt ... dachte das es einfacher ist, deswegen Frühaufsteher ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (14. September 2014)

Heute war mal wieder (wie alljährlich) der "Tag des offenen Denkmals". Nun ja, das Wetter verlockte eher dazu im Bett zu bleiben - ich raffte mich dennoch auf und besuchte mal das Schloss Übigau. Normalerweise sitze ich dort sonst nur in der Gartenwirtschaft - das Schloss ist zu. Heute eben nicht....ich war ehrlich erschüttert! Bei allem Engagement des Fördervereins - so ist das Gebäude nicht zu retten...  (Bilder erspar ich euch).

Um nun die Kurve zum Fotorätsel und zum Mountainbiken zu bekommen: Zum 2013er Tag des offenen Denkmals war ich ...(ja wo denn nun?)...auch in so einem alten, vormals dem Verfall preisgegebenen Bauwerk. Auch da engagiert sich ein e.V. und dort mit deutlich sichtbarerem Erfolg.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1704241]
	
[/URL]

In unmittelbarer Umgebung beginnt (oder endet - je nachdem) ein regional bekannter Singletrail - die ganze Region ist (zumindest nach meiner unbedeudenten Meinung) ein geniales MTB-Revier...

Also, wie heißt die Bude?


----------



## kodak (15. September 2014)

ich würde mal Batzdorf in den Raum werfen ... also genauer Schloß Batzdorf ;-) ... leider geht das eben bei Schloß Übigau nicht so einfach, da eben der Eigentümer nicht der Verein ist :-( ... auf Batzdorf und Scharfenberg leben wirkliche Indivualisten, die nebenbei auch noch das Geld dazu haben ihre Träume zu verwirklichen ... finde ich gut, so wie auch den Herrn dem Schmilka gehört, das ist wirklich schön zu sehen was da so bewegt wird ...


----------



## kodak (15. September 2014)

... um die Zeit einmal abzukürzen, ja die linkselbischen Täler sind sehr abwechslungsreich und doch nicht zu technisch ... auf Schloß Batzdorf wohnt übrigens Tom Quaas (Schauspieler ...) und ein paar andere Künstler ... aber auch rechtselbisch gibt es vieles zu entdecken ... so genug geschwafelt


----------



## mathijsen (15. September 2014)

kodak schrieb:


> Absolut richtig @Th. ... auch Marienschacht genannt ... dachte das es einfacher ist, deswegen Frühaufsteher ...


Voll mein Revier, hätte ich wissen müssen.  Hab ich aber aus der Perspektive noch nicht bewusst gesehen. Ist das von Cunnersdorf aus gesehen?


----------



## kodak (15. September 2014)

@mathijsen ... richtig das ist oberhalb der Thomas Müntzer Strasse in Cunnersdorf, wo dann der Feldweg weiter geht Richtung alter Bahndamm ... gebe ja zu das die Perspektive nicht die klassische Totale ist und natürlich auch das Foto bewusst unterbelichtet wurde um die Wolken hervorzuheben ... was will man aber machen wenn man so etwas mal eben als Schnappschuss einfangen will bei Mittagssonne ;-) ... aber es soll ja schon ein wenig die grauen Zellen anregen das Rätselfoto ...


----------



## Th. (15. September 2014)

Schloss Batzdorf ist natürlich richtig - völlig klar, dass @kodak da sofort den Daumen drauf hat. (Ich glaube im Dresdner Raum kennt er jede Wurzel und jeden Stein mit Vornamen...) Na, vielleicht kann ich ihn ja irgendwo mal "festnageln"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (16. September 2014)

@Th. mit der Lohrmann- Säule hast du mich doch schon gehabt ... deswegen liebe ich das hier aber auch so, man lernt immer wieder dazu ...


----------



## kodak (16. September 2014)

... so damit es nicht heißt das es ausserhalb unseres Hobbys ist, wo stehen denn die Herren und was sehen sie? ... ja das Foto ist nicht von mir aber der Owner hat es mir erlaubt nutzen zu dürfen ... Selfie ist mir zu neumodig ;-)


----------



## Th. (17. September 2014)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie @kodak aus der Nummer rauskommt - als ich mit ihm vor geraumer Zeit da war und auf mein Ansinnen, das mal als Fotorätsel einzustellen, er äußerte: "(...) wer es noch nicht kennt wird auch ein wenig rätseln müssen" (Zitat selbstverständlich völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen...)
Egal - am heutigen schönen Abend konnte ich dort mal wieder vorbeirollern und ein paar Minuten in die untergehende Sonne blinzeln - und da fiel mir wieder der Makel des Ortes auf: Wenn da eine Immobilie stünde, dann stände im Exposè die Angabe "verkehrsgünstige Lage".


Nachsatz: Ich bin weder "der Owner" noch auf dem Bild zu sehen - in so einer Riesentruppe fahre ich gewöhnlich nicht mit....


----------



## mathijsen (17. September 2014)

http://m.osmtools.de/0qPiN32zZbG0qPjO32zPV4
hier?


----------



## kodak (18. September 2014)

@mathijsen
genau dort standen wir ...

@Th. ... klar muß man raetseln ... habe extra ein laubfreies Bild genommen ;-) ... und der Fotograf auf den roten Lkw gewartet ;-) ... wie man sehen kann hat mathijsen seine Heimniederlage ausgezeichnet kompensiert ...


----------



## mathijsen (21. September 2014)

@kodak Direkt an diesem Aussichtspunkt war ich noch nicht. Hab das nur durch Analyse der Vegetation und des Hintergrunds getippt.
Lohnt sich denn da ein Besuch oder schaut man nur auf die Autobahn?

Nächstes Rätsel: Wo bin ich?


----------



## tbeu (21. September 2014)

Elbleite, Obervogelgesang?


----------



## mathijsen (21. September 2014)

Kann ich so ungenau eigentlich noch nicht gelten lassen. Elbleite bezeichnet ja den Steilhang, der sich vom Schloss Sonnenstein bis Naundorf erstreckt. Wenn du mir noch sagen würdest, auf welchem Abschnitt das Foto entstanden ist...


----------



## tbeu (21. September 2014)

Hm, schwierig zu schätzen, denn fahre meist nur unten lang. Dort wo die Elbe auf besagtem Abschnitt am südlichsten ist?


----------



## mathijsen (22. September 2014)

Richtig. Das stimmt geopositionsmäßig sogar ziemlich exakt, auch wenn das erwartete Wort "Malerweg" nicht gefallen ist. Auf diesem sorgt auf halber Strecke zwischen Königsnase und Naundorf eine Sturmschneise im Waldhang einerseits für Leid (Bäume auf Weg), andererseits für Freud - Ausblicke auf die Elbe. Ansonsten ist der Weg dort inzwischen wieder ganz gut beräumt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (22. September 2014)

@mathijsen ... sorry Offtopic für die Anderen ... die Autobahn und der Zubringer sind nur Randerscheinungen, bei klarem Wetter hat man einen wunderschönen Blick über die Flutrinne bis nach Oberwartha ... das coole ist das man ihn nicht erwartet ... so schauen auch die Jungs gerade in diese Richtung ;-) ... Hochachtung den Punkt gefunden zu haben obwohl noch nie dort


----------



## tbeu (22. September 2014)

OK, der Malerweg ist ja deutlich länger, daher hatte ich das nicht erst genannt.

Passend zur Jahreszeit kommt nun mein Foto. Wo bin ich? Mir reicht hier auch einfach der Name des Wegs.


----------



## Milschmann (22. September 2014)

Im herbstlichen Laubwald (EDIT: Mischwald) in einer Kurve... Wer soll da bitte genaueres erkennen ?


----------



## kodak (22. September 2014)

Mal ins blaue geraten ... elbleitenweg rechtselbisch zwischen schmilka und den schrammsteinen ... ansonsten kann ich dort wie @Milschmann schon bemerkte nichts entdecken was es nicht überall geben könnte in Sachsen ...


----------



## Th. (22. September 2014)

Der Elbleitenweg in den Schrammsteinen ist breiter, da fährt die NPV immer mit ihren SUVs rum...
Mein erster Gedanke galt dem Halbenweg bei Hohnstein (auch Sächs. Schweiz)...aber wie schon erwähnt - könnte nahezu überall sein (den Heller in DD würde ich mal ausschließen )

Wobei das Bild als solches sehr schön ist - als Herbstanfangsstimmung richtig gut, wenn ich gerade draußen in den Dauerregen schaue...


----------



## tbeu (22. September 2014)

Milschmann schrieb:


> Im herbstlichen Laubwald (EDIT: Mischwald) in einer Kurve...


Ja, das ist schon mal korrekt. Leider zu ungenau. Die anderen Punkte des Weges sind für euch Bilderfüchse viel zu markant, daher nur dieses Stimmungsbild.

Elbleitenweg oder Halbenweg ist leider daneben.


----------



## mr.malcom (23. September 2014)

Sind die Flüsse Schwarzbach oder Polenz evtl.  in der Nähe?
Wirklich viel zu erkennen is leider nich.


----------



## tbeu (23. September 2014)

Oh je, das wird hier ja eine ganz schwierige Ratenummer, denn o.g. Bäche sind nicht in der Nähe.


----------



## kodak (23. September 2014)

... naja in Moritzburg gibt es auch sehr viel schönen Laubwald ... möchte jetzt garnicht an andere Gebiete denken, da es förmlich bei fast jedem um die Ecke sein könnte ...selbst in der Heide sollte das Bild machbar sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbeu (23. September 2014)

Heide und MoBu sind falsch, Raum DD stimmt aber.


----------



## mathijsen (24. September 2014)

am windberg?


----------



## tbeu (24. September 2014)

Nein, auch nicht. Ein Versuch noch, dann löse ich das Herbstbild auf.


----------



## kodak (24. September 2014)

Na dann warte ich mal gespannt auf die Lösung und werfe den Jagdweg in den Topf ;-)


----------



## tbeu (24. September 2014)

Du hast es die ganze Zeit gewusst!! Es ist die Linkskurve nach der Lichtung: http://osmtools.org/commons/#lat=51.01566&lon=13.92950&z=19


----------



## kodak (24. September 2014)

... nein reines Ratespiel und ein wenig Ausschlußverfahren ... es musste ein bekannter Weg sein, eben und rechts geht es bergab ... Heide fiel aus, Nähe Dresden ... naja da kam ich auf die Idee das dies eigentlich gut passen würde,  da ja der Name bekannt sein musste ... morgen geht es weiter ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (25. September 2014)

... so dann wollen wir einmal schauen ob wir das auch schnell lösen können, denke "JA" ...


----------



## kodak (26. September 2014)

... kommt Jungs, die Ferien sind vorbei ;-) ... ja ich habe noch ein paar mehr Perspektiven fotografiert, die es Stück für Stück gibt aber ich wette das nach der Lösung sich viele an den Kopf schlagen werden ;-) ... und ja es ist diesmal definitiv nicht in der Stadt und ich denke einem spassigen MTB-Ausflug steht dort auch nichts im Wege ... der Jagdweg war schwieriger, glaubt mir ...


----------



## mathijsen (26. September 2014)

Sieht aus wie ein Wasserrückhaltebecken an einer Autobahn. Aber die sind meist eingezäunt.


----------



## darkJST (26. September 2014)

Genau das dachte ich mir auch


----------



## kodak (26. September 2014)

Wasserrückhaltebecken klingt schon sehr angenehm, nur nicht im Zusammenhang mit einer Strasse,eine Bank haben die meist auch nicht hingestellt die Strategen der Autofahrerlobby ;-) ... Autobahn ist aber in der Nähe (1 km Umkreis), jedenfalls teilweise, denn dann auch wieder nicht und dann wieder doch, dann wieder nicht, dann wieder doch und noch einmal wieder nicht und dann doch  (die Beschreibung der teilweise ist dann aber weitläufiger zu sehen als die oben angegebenen 1 km) aber ein ernster Hinweis auf alle Fälle ;-) ... ihre Heimatreviere kennen manche doch nicht so richtig ... gebe aber auch gern zu das ich die Perspektiven schon bewusst wähle damit es ein Rätsel bleibt, sprich die Fotos würde ich so nie machen aber da ich mir ab und an Chancen ausrechne zu lösen baue ich solche Spezialaufnahmen immer wieder gern ein ...


----------



## Th. (26. September 2014)

kodak schrieb:


> ... ihre Heimatreviere kennen manche doch nicht so richtig ...


 
Wenn du damit auf mich anspielst - auch wenn ich unlängst da vorbeigeradelt bin (naja, so "unlängst" wars gar nicht...), mein Heimatrevier ist's nicht...


(ich schiebe mal - mangels eigener Bilder)


----------



## kodak (26. September 2014)

... nein, nein ... nicht @Th. sein Heimatrevier, aber ich strenge mich an dir mal eines unterzuschieben ;-) ... da hatte sich doch erst vor kurzem jemand geoutet und danach rehabilitiert


----------



## mathijsen (26. September 2014)

kodak schrieb:


> Autobahn ist aber in der Nähe (1 km Umkreis), jedenfalls teilweise, denn dann auch wieder nicht und dann wieder doch, dann wieder nicht, dann wieder doch und noch einmal wieder nicht und dann doch  (die Beschreibung der teilweise ist dann aber weitläufiger zu sehen als die oben angegebenen 1 km) aber ein ernster Hinweis auf alle Fälle ;-)


Mit deinen umständlich-geheimnisvollen Hinweisen macht das Rätseln gleich noch mehr Spaß.  Also flugs in den kodak hineinversetzt und schon bald auf das Thema "Tunnel" gekommen. Tadaaa:
https://www.google.de/maps/@51.0061631,13.7065301,64m/data=!3m1!1e3
Zugegeben: Ein bisschen Support durch Online-Karten war wieder mit dabei. Natürlich kenne ich die Stelle zwar persönlich, da ich aber beizeiten einen schönen Trail oberhalb entdeckt habe, war ich lange nicht mehr dort. Das letzte mal wurde an der Aufhübschung der Wassersituation dort noch kräftig gearbeitet. Dazu noch die tricky Perspektive...


----------



## kodak (26. September 2014)

Na geht doch ... alles richtig gelöst bzw. entraetselt


----------



## mathijsen (28. September 2014)

Wo stehe ich und wie heißt der Ort im Vorder- und der Berg im Hintergrund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (28. September 2014)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dein Rad nicht unmittelbar neben dir steht...
(Ich hätte immer noch kein neues Rätselbild )


----------



## mr.malcom (29. September 2014)

Hinterhermsdorf, Weifbergturm.
Berg sollte folgender sein: 
Rosenberg
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Růžovský_vrch


----------



## mathijsen (30. September 2014)




----------



## mr.malcom (30. September 2014)

Na dann:
Wo stehe ich, welcher Fluß ist das und wie heißt der Ort rechts der Bildmitte?
Sollte leicht sein.


----------



## Th. (30. September 2014)

Sehr schön - gewöhnlich wird von der Kipphornaussicht in die andere Richtung fotografiert...
Der Ort ist demnach Elbleiten (Labská Stráň) und der Fluß die Elbe.


----------



## mr.malcom (30. September 2014)

@Th. alles richtig.


Th. schrieb:


> Sehr schön - gewöhnlich wird von der Kipphornaussicht in die andere Richtung fotografiert...


Und zwar in diese:


----------



## Th. (30. September 2014)

Kipphorn ist wirklich schön. Zu meiner aktiven Kletterzeit war ich sehr gern im Schmilkaer Rund und habe gern den Abend auf dieser Aussicht verbracht...naja, alte Zeiten

Neues Bild, im Archiv gewühlt:




Kurz darauf (nach Aufnahme) haben ich+Freunde in diesem Haus ein Wochenende verbracht, und auch u.a. eine (m.E.) richtig feine MTB Tour gedreht... Da wahrscheinlich nur Locals diese Gastwirtschaft erkennen frage ich explizit nach dem Fotostandpunkt! (Die exif-Daten wurden bewusst belassen...)


----------



## RonnyRon (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo bin Neu hier und beteilige mich mal...
Leider nur ein Handy Bild weil es ein Spontaner Ausflug war.

10372801_730365240369465_3570111179334415834_n.jpg

MfG Ronny


----------



## darkJST (1. Oktober 2014)

Siehe 1. Post, du darfst erst was einstellen, wenn du was erraten hast @RonnyRon Lausche^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyRon (1. Oktober 2014)

Sorry...

Dennoch Richtig.

MfG


----------



## Th. (1. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt muss ich mal schnell einhaken, bevor hier was durcheinander gerät:


RonnyRon schrieb:


> Sorry...


 
Wieso "sorry"? Das war doch ein furioser Neueinstieg in den Rätselthread!
Es ist durchaus üblich Auflösungen auch in Form von Bildern zu posten. Und da ich im aktuellen Rätselfoto nach dem Fotostandort gefragt hatte, ist "auf der Lausche" völlig richtig....! 

Der Standort stimmt zwar nicht auf den Meter genau und ich blicke auch `ne Vierteldrehung weiter nach rechts, aber das lasse ich gelten.

Die Kneipe im Tal ist die Sonnebergbaude in Waltersdorf. Ich hatte mir dereinst eine Lücke durch das noch wenige Frühlingsgrün gesucht, ordentlich Tele und sogar stillgehalten...

Somit bist du (scheinbar nichtsahnend) offiziell an der Reihe ein neues Bild einzustellen.
So einfach ist das...


----------



## mathijsen (1. Oktober 2014)

Aaaa-ha! Wieder so ne Tele-Schummelei, grrr


----------



## darkJST (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich war zwar auch schon zu jeder Jahreszeit da oben aber in jener Lokalität war ich noch nie essen...das wirds wohl sein^^


----------



## X-TRIME (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo* Th.*,

ja, die Tour am 15.05.2011 um Waltersdorf war schon super und immer wieder eine Erinnerung wert, aber für einen alten (beteiligten) Mann doch ziemlich anstrengend.

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen


----------



## Th. (1. Oktober 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Hallo* Th.*,
> 
> ja, die Tour am 15.05.2011 um Waltersdorf war schon super und immer wieder eine Erinnerung wert, aber für einen alten (beteiligten) Mann doch ziemlich anstrengend.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Thüringen



Na, das war ja mal `ne Überraschung! Gerade saßen Denis und ich vorm ersten Nightride-Abschluss-Bier der Saison und ich will ihm nur mal kurz die skurrile Auflösung des Sonnebergbaudenrätsels zeigen...
Ich habe natürlich sofort deinen Sohnemann darüber informiert, dass du in seinem Revier "wilderst"  ....
Schön jedenfalls, mal wieder was von dir zu hören! Komm doch einfach mal wieder mit - wir sind definitiv nicht schneller geworden (dein Sohnemann übrigens auch nicht...)
Ordnung muss sein: die Tour war am 14.5. (Sonnabend)! Am Sonntag hatte es geregnet, da waren wir in Jonsdorf wandern...

Grüße zurück, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyRon (2. Oktober 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> Somit bist du (scheinbar nichtsahnend) offiziell an der Reihe ein neues Bild einzustellen.
> So einfach ist das...



 Danke.
Na dann mach ich das auch mal...

Wo bin Ich hier?

DSCF1724.JPG

MfG


----------



## darkJST (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich behaupte mal ganz dreist das ist der Spitzberg bei Oberoderwitz.


----------



## RonnyRon (2. Oktober 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal ganz dreist das ist der Spitzberg bei Oberoderwitz.




Leider falsch... 

als Tipp: es ist nicht sehr weit weg von dort.

MfG


----------



## mathijsen (2. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht der Große Stein? War mal als Kind mit meinen Eltern auf so einem Steinklumpen dort. Weiß aber nicht mehr, wie der oben aussah und ob es dieser war...


----------



## RonnyRon (3. Oktober 2014)

Der Große Stein ist vollkommen Richtig...

MfG


----------



## mathijsen (3. Oktober 2014)

Wow, haben mich meine Erinnerungen nicht getrügt, obwohl der Ausflug damals recht unspektakulär war. Wahrscheinlich ist er mir nur aufgrund der "spektakulären" Zuggarnitur im Gedächtnis geblieben, die wir von dort oben auf der damals noch in Betrieb befindlichen Strecke Seifhennersdorf - Eibau gesehen haben. Eine Diesellok V100 mit sage und schreibe einem(!) Reichsbahnwagen. Tempo vergleichbar mit Oma auf dem Einkaufsrad.

Apropos Bahn: Wo bin ich?






(Erstmal die schwierigen Bilder. Die Wagen sind übrigens nur noch oberhalb der Drehgestelle "in Betrieb".)


----------



## tomadv (3. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

das müsste das Wolkensteiner (OT Schönbrunn) Zughotel sein…

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## gtbulls (7. Oktober 2014)

@mathijsen?


----------



## mathijsen (8. Oktober 2014)

sorry für die verspätung. die antwort von @tomadv ist richtig. einen guten überblick über das ensemble erhält man übrigens vom aufstieg zum schloss wolkenstein aus:


----------



## tomadv (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ja, das Städtchen Wolkenstein und die Wolkensteiner Schweiz kann man nur empfehlen. So, heute mal ein einfaches Rätsel. Wo stehe ich bzw. was stand dort mal und was für Berge sehe ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (9. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, die Berge sind klar:
v.l.n.r. Pöhlberg, Bärenstein, Windräder bei Jöhstadt, Hassberg, Gr. Spitzberg.
Aber der Aufnahmestandort?
Erster Gedanke war Fichtelberg, aber wird dort so viel gebaut? Vielleicht eher die Bergbauhalde/-loch bei Hammerunterwiesenthal...


----------



## tomadv (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo leler,

also für die Berge bekommst du eine 1! Der Rest ist auch gut, aber die Aussicht hat einen bestimmten Namen…

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## schibiker (10. Oktober 2014)

Endlich mal ein Bild aus der Heimat !!!

Du stehst auf dem Stümpelfelsen in HUW bzw. das was davon noch übrig ist. Hier wird richtig Schotter gemacht ...


----------



## tomadv (10. Oktober 2014)

Na dann Glück Auf schibiker,

100%ig richtige Antwort, obwohl sich leler mit den Bergen ja auch sehr gut auskennt... Gut, für Uhiessche war die genaue Ortsbezeichnung schon schwieriger. OK, schibiker, vielleicht kommt ja noch ein Bild aus der Heimat...

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## schibiker (11. Oktober 2014)

Die Berge waren in dem Fall wirklich einfach, da meine Frau sogar aus Hammer ist war es für mich aber auch nicht schwer ...

Dann soll es aber auch gleich weiter gehen mit einem Bild aus der Heimat.


----------



## tomadv (11. Oktober 2014)

Hallo schibiker,

na das ist der Infopavillon an der Grenze, gerade noch in Bärenstein…

Der Velký Špičák und der Jelení hora sind mit die schönsten Ziele im Erzgebirge und jetzt im Herbst besonders reizvoll.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## schibiker (13. Oktober 2014)

Richtig, Platz der Mitte in Bärenstein ...


----------



## tomadv (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

dann kommt auch gleich das neue Rätsel...


----------



## tomadv (16. Oktober 2014)

OK, ein kleiner Hinweis. Der Ort hat mit einem Längenmaß zu tun und zumindest die ERZ-Biker müssten ihn eigentlich kennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (16. Oktober 2014)

Halbmeile


----------



## tomadv (16. Oktober 2014)

Richtig.


----------



## ore-mountain (16. Oktober 2014)

Etwas über den Tellerrand:






Als Hilfe: dort geht ein schöner Trail entlang:


----------



## flashblack (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

das müsste die Eishöhle Vlčí jámy nahe Johanngeorgenstadt sein oder?


----------



## RippeR81 (17. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt und ich hatte immer im Kopf "Teufelsschlucht". Haben wir uns letztens beim Stoneman angeschaut. Sind den Trail runter zu Horni Blatna, weil wir dort die Unterkunft gebucht hatten. Sehr schön dort!!! Der Trail jedoch konnte von uns nicht komplett gefahren werden. Hatten alle nur Hardtails dabei.


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Oktober 2014)

flashblack liegt richtig. Allerdings ist die Wolfspinge am Plattenberg zu sehen. Daneben ist ist Eispinge. Dieses Jahr lage allerdings auf Grund des mageren Winters kein Restschnee in der Pinge. Auf jeden Fall sehenswert!
Leider nimmt der Stoneman den Trail und die Pinge nicht mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashblack (18. Oktober 2014)

Beim Namen musste ich zugegebenermaßen google um Rat fragen und da hab ich auf die Schnelle nur den Tschechien Namen gefunden. Es ist allerdings auch mehr als 15 Jahre her, dass ich die Sommerferien bei meiner Oma in johanngeorgenstadt verbracht hab und dort gewesen bin. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann stand auf der Infotafel, dass das Eis von dort im Sommer bis zum königlichen Hof in Dresden gebracht wurde.

Als nächstes ist der Standort dieses kleinen Wasserfalls gesucht:



da dieser noch recht neu ist (zumindest in seiner jetztigen Gestalt) noch ein Bild der näheren Umgebung:


----------



## flashblack (20. Oktober 2014)

Zu schwer oder lenkt das goldene Oktoberwetter zu sehr ab?
Naja wenns heut abend keiner hat, gibs noch ein bild als Tipp!


----------



## flashblack (21. Oktober 2014)

Keiner ne Idee? Dann wie versprochen der nächste Hinweis.
So fließt das Rinnsal weiter ins Tal:




Dann hoffe ich jetzt mal die Alleinunterhalterrolle abgeben zu können.


----------



## kodak (22. Oktober 2014)

... ich sehe ein zweigleisige elektrifizierte Eisenbahnstrecke und ein paar Häuser  ... es gab dort wohl schon immer Wasser und die Gefahr von oben war auch bekannt, nun hat sich wohl etwas mehr als erwartet den Hang hinab bewegt ... aber ist trotzdem ein Rätsel nur für direkte Anlieger


----------



## Th. (22. Oktober 2014)

Das dürfte in Tharandt sein, vom verlängerten Leitenweg aus, diese Häuser da.
Ich bin da unlängst langgewandert und habe mich auch über die neueren Ausspülungen gewundert. Ganz interessant ist eine auf dem nach oben abzweigenden Neumeisterweg - da war ich froh ohne Fahrrad unterwegs gewesen zu sein...


----------



## flashblack (22. Oktober 2014)

Th. hat es (fast) richtig erraten, allerdings befinde ich mich nicht auf dem Leitenweg sondern auf den "unteren" Neumeisterweg, also etwa hier: http://m.osmtools.de/0ppwy32TMjH0pqE332TMc4

Der "obere" Neumeisterweg lässt sich eigentlich ganz gut fahren (zumindest bergab), da muss man das Bike nur über einen Baum und die von Th. erwähnte Ausspülung tragen. Der "untere" Neumeisterweg ist bis auf die Rätselstelle für versierte Fahrer bestimmt auch fahrbar. Ich bin allerdings öfters abgestiegen, so richtig Flow wollte daher nicht auf kommen.


----------



## Th. (22. Oktober 2014)

Den "oberen" Neumeisterweg bin ich am Pfingstmontag mit dem Crosser runter - da war die besagte ausgespülte Stelle 'ne einfache Sache. Momentan ist's schon bissel aufwendiger...
Wie der untere Weg heißt, wusste ich bis dato nicht (deshalb "verlängerter" Leitenweg...), gefahren ich den mehrfach. Bis zum Tunnel oder (vor etlichen Jahren) aber auch bis zum Ende (geht das noch?)

Ok, neues Rätsel - naja, ist nicht wirklich eins, aber nächste Woche fahre ich dort in die Nähe hin zum Familienurlaub, wahrscheinlich ohne Rad aber ich wandere auch mal ganz gern...
...in diesem Sinne, ich freu mich schon:


Th.


----------



## darkJST (22. Oktober 2014)

Kloster Oybin^^ Vom Pferdeberg aus?


----------



## Th. (23. Oktober 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Kloster Oybin^^ Vom Pferdeberg aus?


Berg Oybin ist klar - Fotostandort weiß ich nicht mehr genau (ist immerhin 3 Jahre her...), Pferdeberg ist aber realistisch.


----------



## darkJST (23. Oktober 2014)

Was zu sehen ist sollte klar sein, nur wo stehe ich?





Beim nächtlichen knipsen kommen die Kompakten/Systemkameras deutlich an ihre Grenzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (23. Oktober 2014)

Drääsdnglüühn 
Sieht aus wie von der Nöthnitzer Höhe.


----------



## darkJST (23. Oktober 2014)

Nöthnitz könnte sogar noch auf dem Bild sein^^ Gaaanz kalt.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Oktober 2014)

Das rechte, leuchtende ist der Elbepark; Du stehst also irgendwo oberhalb von Radebeul und hast mit viel Zoom gearbeitet.
Die Lösung gibt es hier im Thread mindestens schon einmal  - ich vermute Albrechtshöhe.


----------



## DHFoes (23. Oktober 2014)

DRESDEN

Aus Richtung Radebeul würde ich mal vermuten da der Elbepark unten rechts zusehen ist.


----------



## leler (23. Oktober 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Radebeul-Spitzhaus?


----------



## darkJST (23. Oktober 2014)

Jup, Spitzhaus, 100 mm Tele an 1,5er crop. Wo die albrechtshöhe ist weiß ich jetzt nicht aus dem Kopf...


----------



## mw.dd (23. Oktober 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Wo die albrechtshöhe ist weiß ich jetzt nicht aus dem Kopf...



http://m.osmtools.de/0qCGS32_NkG0qCBY32_Aa4


----------



## spümco (29. Oktober 2014)

und nu...?


----------



## flashblack (29. Oktober 2014)

@leler hatte es richtig und ist dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (29. Oktober 2014)

Ei verflixt, da erwischt ihr mich kalt 
Vielleicht kann ich ja noch etwas Zeit herausschinden, um am Wochenende mal nach Fotos zu suchen...
Würde mich freuen, wenn mir noch 2-3 Tage Zeit gewährt werden könnte... Vielen Dank...


----------



## leler (2. November 2014)

Sorry, für die Rätselpause.
Der Fotovorrat war aufgebraucht und die Grippe hielt mich im Haus :-(
Gestern Nachmittag zumindest mal eine kleine "Reha"-Tour gemacht:





Gesucht wird der Aufnahmeort, also der Name einer Anhöhe. (Sie nennt sich zwar *berg, aber ist trotz Fernsicht bis zum Collm und Osterzgebirge doch ein Stück niedriger als die umliegenden Berge.) 
Kleiner Tipp: In der Nähe liegt eine Stadt, die für ihr Gebäck (besonders in der Vorweihnachszeit) bekannt ist..


----------



## darkJST (2. November 2014)

Eierberg?


----------



## leler (2. November 2014)

Das können wir noch nicht ganz gelten lassen, fürchte ich...

Deshalb mal zur Unterstützung ein 2. Foto - in die andere Richtung:


----------



## Th. (2. November 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Eierberg?





leler schrieb:


> Das können wir noch nicht ganz gelten lassen, fürchte ich...



Ooch, wer wird denn da so kleinlich sein...
Ei..berg ist ja schon mal richtig und komischerweise nicken auch alle denen ich von dem prima Aussichtspunkt bei Lichtenberg erzähle und sagen: jaja der Eierberg ist schon Klasse...
Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass der (nahgelegene) eigentliche Eierberg eine berüchtigte Winterfalle für Autofahrer ist und dieser deshalb so bekannt ist...
(Eichberg heißt der Hügel)


----------



## leler (2. November 2014)

Prima Aussichtspunkt und bewaldet schließen sich eigentlich größenteils aus  
Nicht so beim gesuchten Bergchen, der großtenteils nur Acker und Hecken hat....

Bevor ich mir als Pedant in die Rätselgeschichte eingehe, gebe ich lieber noch einen der beiden letzten fehlenden Buchstaben vor:
c
Na, jetzt aber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (2. November 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> (...)
> *(Eichberg heißt der Hügel)*



Steht doch schon da^^


----------



## leler (2. November 2014)

Und jetzt auch noch eine neue Brille, die Dunkel- auf Hellgrau besser zur Geltung bringt 
Danke fürs Aufmerksammachen!
Th: Jetzt sind wir aufs nächste Rätsel gespannt...


----------



## Th. (2. November 2014)

leler schrieb:


> Th: Jetzt sind wir aufs nächste Rätsel gespannt...



Ich bin gerade noch gar nicht so richtig online...
...deshalb quasi 'ne Steilvorlage für @darkJST, wo war ich bis sozusagen eben gerade?..:


----------



## mr.malcom (2. November 2014)

Links unten könnte Obervogelgesang + Elbe liegen?


----------



## Th. (2. November 2014)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> Links unten könnte Obervogelgesang + Elbe liegen?



nein, ganz kalt


----------



## darkJST (2. November 2014)

Das könnte die Lausche von der Anhöhe nördlich von Dolní Podluží aus sein.

Wie tippt man dieses z?


----------



## Rockhopser (2. November 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Das könnte die Lausche von der Anhöhe nördlich von Dolní Podluží aus sein.



Das ist auch die Lausche. Allerdings von der Sängerhöhe direkt oberhalb von Waltersdorf aus.


----------



## leler (2. November 2014)

Tatsächlich: 
http://www.mapy.cz/turisticka?vlastni-body&x=14.6422591&y=50.8655169&z=16&l=0&base=ophoto&uc=
Hätte auch wie darkJST getippt, dass die vordere flache Erhebung der Weberberg wäre. So kann man sich täuschen...


----------



## Th. (2. November 2014)

Ist die Lausche. Standort ist die Sängerhöhe - und da pfiff vorgestern 'ne ganz schön steife Brise...wie eigentlich die ganze Woche lang im Zittauer Gebirge..
Ja, wer macht weiter? darkJst hatte mit Lausche recht - rockhopser mit der Sängerhöhe...ich sach' ma: Wer zuerst kommt...


----------



## knoerrli (4. November 2014)

Ich schieb mal eins dazwischen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (4. November 2014)

cool, eine Gasleitung geht da lang und ein paar Schuhe hängen auf einer Telefonleitung, das Stromkabel ist unüblich in industrialisierten Gebieten ... ansonsten sehr aufschlussreicher Feldweg, mit Weizenfeld und wohl einem leichten Anstieg ... sorry aber das kann nahezu überall sein (ausser jetzt Erzgebirge oder Elbsandsteingebirge ... jeweils die Kernzonen betrachtet)


----------



## darkJST (4. November 2014)

Ich bilde mir ein ich bin erst letztens an sowas vorbei gefahren, kann ja nur am Samstag gewesen sein, dann müsste es der dresdner Süden sein. Wo genau kann ich nicht sagen, wurde von meinen Mitfahrern zu sehr gescheucht^^


----------



## Raumfahrer (4. November 2014)

im hintergrund ist irgendso ein roter mast...grübel grübel^^


----------



## darkJST (4. November 2014)

Der rote Mast ist ein Schild der Gasleitung, da in groß


----------



## Raumfahrer (4. November 2014)

gelb ist die gasleitung...das rotgestreifte hätte ich für einen Vermessungspunkt gehalten..


----------



## mathijsen (4. November 2014)

Vielleicht oben in den Feldern zwischen Somsdorf und Borlas? Oder bei Großopitz


----------



## knoerrli (4. November 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> ....Oder bei Großopitz



Das ist schon verdammt nah dran...


----------



## knoerrli (4. November 2014)

Hier noch ein Tip... das ist gleich um die Ecke.
Die Inschrift musste ich ein wenig verwischen sonst wäre es zu einfach...


----------



## mathijsen (4. November 2014)

am opitzer windrad. vllt. an der feldwegkreuzung nordöstlich davon. da sieht man in kugelerde zumindest leitungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (4. November 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> (...) an der feldwegkreuzung nordöstlich davon. da sieht man in kugelerde zumindest leitungen.


@mathijsen meint südöstlich..., so 200m...


----------



## knoerrli (4. November 2014)

Bingo! Der richtige Name ist "Opitzer Höhe". Zumindest steht das so auf dem Stein.


----------



## Milschmann (4. November 2014)

Jetzt erkläre uns aber bitte noch, wieso du extra deine Schuhe für das Foto über die Leitung geworfen hast


----------



## knoerrli (5. November 2014)

Milschmann schrieb:


> Jetzt erkläre uns aber bitte noch, wieso du extra deine Schuhe für das Foto über die Leitung geworfen hast


Die waren dreckig und sollten vom Regen mal sauber werden, leider bekomm ich die einfach nicht mehr runter.... :-O


----------



## spümco (13. November 2014)

So, wer issn nu dran hier?


----------



## knoerrli (13. November 2014)

Jeder der will und ein gutes Bild hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (13. November 2014)

Naja eigentlich ist Matthias dran, da er das letze erraten hat. Allerdings könnte der Verzug ein Neuposting von Leuten, die sonst nie zum Zug kommen rechtfertigen


----------



## mathijsen (13. November 2014)

ach so? dachte, du oder rockhopser ist dran, da das von mir erratene ja nur dazwischen geschoben war. aber ich kann auch mal schauen, was ich noch so habe.


----------



## darkJST (13. November 2014)

Hab garkein Bild derzeit^^


----------



## Milschmann (13. November 2014)

Okay, dann nutze ich die Gelegenheit. Also, wo bin ich?



Grüße, Milschmann


----------



## mw.dd (13. November 2014)

In einer Modelleisenbahnausstellung.


----------



## mathijsen (13. November 2014)

Miniwelt Lichtenstein?


----------



## Milschmann (13. November 2014)

Leider zwei mal falsch. Aber es handelt sich in der Tat nicht um das original


----------



## knoerrli (13. November 2014)

Klein-Erzgebirge in Oederan?


----------



## Milschmann (13. November 2014)

Oh man, ich wusste gar nicht dass es so viele Modelle der reichen Zeche gibt^^
Ich erweitere mal den Ausschnitt. Ja ich hatte echt zittrige Hände.


----------



## Th. (13. November 2014)

Ich würde ja mal behaupten, dass ist am Aurora Erbstolln an der Wilden Weißeritz - sah vor eineinhalb Jahren (als ich dort war) noch bissel anders aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milschmann (13. November 2014)

Genau Th., richtig!


----------



## Th. (13. November 2014)

Da mach ich gleich mal weiter. Momentan habe ich aber nur eingeschränkt Bildmaterial - vielleicht (er)kennt's ja jemand spontan.


----------



## Th. (13. November 2014)

Da mir bewusst ist, dass das Rätselbild (scheinbar) kaum markante Details beinhaltet, sei ein Tipp vorausgeschickt:
Im Ort (links im Rätselbild sichtbar) unterhalb des doch recht attraktiven erfragtem Aussichtspunktes ("_*Wo*_ bin ich") gibt es eine ... sagen wir mal Kuriosität: Der unscheinbare Dorfteich und das Haus dahinter stehen für eine Einmaligkeit (zumindest ich habe noch nie von Gleichartigem gehört/gelesen...)


----------



## mathijsen (14. November 2014)

Der Aussichtspunkt ist der Keulenberg, der Ort Oberlichtenau und die Besonderheit der Bibelgarten. (Oder der geteilte Dorfteich?)


----------



## Th. (14. November 2014)

Nah dran, leider trotzdem ganz falsch.

Ich ändere mal ganz leicht den Standpunkt...


----------



## tomadv (14. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich werfe mal die Tanneberg-Aussicht (385m) bei Ohorn in den Ring...
Im Keller des Hauses in Ohorn befindet sich die Quelle der Pulsnitz, deren Quellwasser zunächst in den Dorfteich fließt.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Th. (14. November 2014)

Volle Punktzahl.

(http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Pulsnitz_Quelle.jpg)

@tomadv ist dran.


----------



## tomadv (14. November 2014)

OK, dann soll es auch gleich weitergehen. Wo geht hier die Sonne unter?


----------



## mr.malcom (14. November 2014)

tomadv schrieb:


> Wo geht hier die Sonne unter?



Im Westen überm See?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomadv (14. November 2014)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> Im Westen überm See?



Im Prinzip richtig, aber etwas ungenau. Zumindest westlicher als das vorherige Rätsel...


----------



## Rockhopser (14. November 2014)

Sieht mir nach Klingenberger Talsperre aus.


----------



## tomadv (14. November 2014)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach Klingenberger Talsperre aus.



Leider ganz kalt...


----------



## mathijsen (15. November 2014)

Eine weiter oben: Lehnmühle?


----------



## tomadv (15. November 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Eine weiter oben: Lehnmühle?



Nein…


----------



## flashblack (15. November 2014)

Die Bilder könnten zur Talsperre Carlsfeld-Weiterswiese passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomadv (15. November 2014)

flashblack schrieb:


> Die Bilder könnten zur Talsperre Carlsfeld-Weiterswiese passen.



Leider auch falsch...


----------



## Th. (15. November 2014)

Ich rate mal mit: Muldenberg bei Schöneck?


----------



## tomadv (15. November 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> Ich rate mal mit: Muldenberg bei Schöneck?



OK, Th. hat nun das lustige Talsperren-Raten gewonnen...


----------



## Th. (15. November 2014)

Nun - so richtig "geraten" war's nicht. Hab mal 'nen Familienkurzurlaub auf der Hohen Reuth verbracht und durfte mich da ein-, zweimal mit dem Rad verdrücken...

Da mir aber so langsam die Bilder ausgehen, musste ich heute Mittag noch mal los:





Wer weiß wo ich schon lange mal hinwollte...?


----------



## tomadv (15. November 2014)

Ja, von der Hohen Reuth aus kann man schöne Touren unternehmen. Beim aktuellen Rätsel müsste es sich um das Stahlviadukt Pulsnitztal handeln...


----------



## Th. (16. November 2014)

tomadv schrieb:


> Beim aktuellen Rätsel müsste es sich um das Stahlviadukt Pulsnitztal handeln...



Womit der Ball wieder zurück geht...
Das Eisenbahnviadukt steht seit reichlich 100 Jahren bei Königsbrück im Pulsnitztal - allerdings seit gut 15 Jahren ohne Nutzung.


----------



## tomadv (16. November 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> Womit der Ball wieder zurück geht...
> Das Eisenbahnviadukt steht seit reichlich 100 Jahren bei Königsbrück im Pulsnitztal - allerdings seit gut 15 Jahren ohne Nutzung.



…

Da man hier im Rätselforum auch mal gern über den Tellerrand blickt, kommt nun auch von mir mal so ein Foto. Der Blick geht aber trotzdem nach Sachsen… Gesucht wird der Standort, welchen man für eine Tour unbedingt empfehlen kann!


----------



## flashblack (16. November 2014)

Der Tafelberg könnte der Pöhlberg sein. Dann müssten die Windräder zu Jöhstadt gehören und du auf dem Haßberg bzw. Jelení hora stehen.


----------



## tomadv (16. November 2014)

flashblack schrieb:


> Der Tafelberg könnte der Pöhlberg sein. Dann müssten die Windräder zu Jöhstadt gehören und du auf dem Haßberg bzw. Jelení hora stehen.



Richtig, ich stehe auf dem Jelení hora. Der Tafelberg links im Vordergrund ist aber der Bärenstein...


----------



## flashblack (16. November 2014)

Stimmt, so wie ich beschrieben hatte, hätte man einen Bogen schauen müssen .

Beim nächsten Rätsel ist neben dem zu sehenden markanten Berg natürlich wieder der Standpunkt gefragt. Der hat allerdings keinen offiziellen, weshalb auch eine grobe Beschreibung reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miriquidi-biker (16. November 2014)

Der Berg ist der Schwartenberg und du stehst an der K7734 (Ringel)  N 50° 43.531' E 13° 31.384'  ??


----------



## flashblack (16. November 2014)

Richtig!
Ist der Name Ringel eigentlich ein offizieller Name? Ich hatte ihn schon mal gehört, aber auf keiner Karte gefunden.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (17. November 2014)

Sicher bin ich mir nicht aber die Bezeichnung Ringel gibt es nicht offiziell. Der direkt angrenzende Ringelweg könnte auch etwas mit der Namensgebung zu tun haben.

Dürfte nicht schwer sein... Wo stehe ich und welches Gewässer ist zusehen?


----------



## flashblack (17. November 2014)

Das müsste der Neue Galgenteich in Altenberg sein. Demnach vermute ich mal, dass du auf dem Kahleberg stehst.

Wenns richtig ist gebe ich frei, hab grad keine gescheiten Bilder.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (17. November 2014)

Das war jetzt aber mal schnell gelöst und auch noch alles richtig! Also wer'n gutes Bild hat der darf.....


----------



## knoerrli (17. November 2014)

Da spring ich schnell ein... ;-)


----------



## trail_hawk (17. November 2014)

Ist das der Blick von der Heidenschanze Richtung Freital?


----------



## knoerrli (18. November 2014)

Ganz genau. War mir irgendwie schon klar das es schnell erkannt wird.


----------



## trail_hawk (18. November 2014)

Leider bin ich nicht so der Tourenfotograf. Hier ein Telefonbild, das bei etwas schwierigen Sichtverhältnissen aufgenommen wurde.
Deshalb ist auch nicht der übliche Blick nach Osten zu sehen, sondern etwas nördlicher. Vielleich erkennt jeman den Stein in der Mauer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (18. November 2014)

Bosel?


----------



## trail_hawk (18. November 2014)

Gelöst!


----------



## gtbulls (24. November 2014)

gtbulls schrieb:


> @mathijsen?


----------



## mathijsen (24. November 2014)

Oh, richtig. Geht gleich los...


----------



## mathijsen (25. November 2014)




----------



## flashblack (25. November 2014)

Die Plattenbausiedlung müsste der Sonnenstein in Pirna sein und außerdem meine ich noch den Fernsehturm hinterm Borsberghängen zu erkennen. Dann bist du wahrscheinlich irgendwo in der Nähe von Struppen, genauer kann ichs aber auch nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (25. November 2014)

naja ich würde sagen links kommt die Strasse von Obervogelgesang nach Struppen hinauf, rechts entsprechend die Elbe mit dem Malerweg und der markanten Königsnase am Ende (vom Standort aus vorn Richtung Fernsehturm) ... Standpunkt sollte also hier sein https://goo.gl/maps/viH5E bzw. 
50°56'25.8"N 14°00'12.7"E ... 50.940489, 14.003527


----------



## mathijsen (25. November 2014)

Das ging schnell und kodak hat's exakt getroffen. Hoffe mal, du hättest es auch ohne Vorarbeit von flashback herausgefunden.


----------



## flashblack (25. November 2014)

ich glaube nicht das er meine Hilfe gebraucht hat. 
Ich wollte ja auch nur mal das offensichtliche aufzeigen, damit ortskundigere sich nicht von dem, auf den ersten blick, uncharakteristisch wirkenden Bild abschrecken lassen .


----------



## kodak (25. November 2014)

naja so schwer war es nun wirklich nicht, da die 2 markanten Punkte ja in der vollen Auflösung deutlich sichtbar sind und wer schon einmal dort war es schnell zuordnen kann, da vor allem hinter Sonnenstein nicht viele Täler so seitlich nach oben kommen, alles was dann kommt lässt diesen Blickwinkel nicht mehr zu ;-) ... gern darf aber @flashblack weitermachen, da Struppen ja schon richtig war, ihm nur die Feinheiten fehlten zur finalen Lösung des direkten Standortes


----------



## tblade_ (29. November 2014)

@flashblack weiter geht's.


----------



## kodak (29. November 2014)

... na gut dann machen wir mal einen Pausenfüller, denke er hatte seine berechtigte Chance  ... also wo bin ich gewesen ... schwer sollte es nicht sein ...


----------



## Falco (29. November 2014)

Barockschloss Rammenau


----------



## darkJST (29. November 2014)

Wusste garnicht, dass es im Schlosspark Trails gibt, oder woher weißt du das


----------



## kodak (30. November 2014)

@Falco vollkommen richtig .... @darkJST in der Umgebung gibt es schon genug davon


----------



## Falco (30. November 2014)

Ich gebe frei, ist mir jetzt zu viel Aufwand ein Bild zu suchen und alle Exif Daten zu entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (30. November 2014)

Dann nutze ich diese einmalige Gelegenheit mal schnell und frage passend zu H5Nx:





Wo war ich?
Also, auf welchem Teich im "Flachland" tummelten sich im Oktober Tausende Gänse (leider keine Weihnachts-, sondern Wildgänse)?
Um es ein wenig einzugrenzen: Der Teich liegt rechtselbig und hat noch einem Bruder...


----------



## kodak (2. Dezember 2014)

... damit das hier weitergeht sage ich einfach mal es ist der Obere Großteich in Moritzburg ... sein Bruder wäre dann der Untere Großteich ... das geht natürlich mit vielen Seen, da wäre dann noch die Altenteiche zu nennen aber ich sage mal ich sehe im rechten Seiten-Gehölz ein rotes Dach (kann natürlich alles sein)


----------



## Th. (2. Dezember 2014)

Vorab: Ich erkenne es nicht...
Aber zu den Vermutungen von @kodak ... ich hatte natürlich auch gleich Moritzburg/Friedewald im Blick (@leler ist ja wohl Radebeuler...), allerdings habe ich keinen Plan. Ich entnehme dem Bild, dass die Blickrichtung so zwischen Ost und Süd sein müsste. Am gegenüberliegenden Ufer ist eine dichte Baumreihe, dahinter 'nen Stück Wiese/freie Fläche. Dann -etwas links der Bildmitte - ein querstehendes, recht langes Gebäude mit (dunkel)rotem Ziegeldach. Das Rötliche rechts im Gehölz könnte auch durchaus ein herbstlich gefärbter Strauch/Baum sein. An sich ist der Blick über den Teich nicht sonderlich weit (ok, ohne exifs schwer zu schätzen...) - kurzum im Moritzburger/Friedewalder Teichgebiet ist mir kein See eingefallen, wo diese Kriterien zutreffen. Schon gar nicht mit der "Brüderkonstellation", sofern damit Alt/Neu, Oben/Unten, Groß/Klein gemeint ist.
Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## leler (3. Dezember 2014)

Sorry für meine späte Antwort.
Der Teich mal aus einer anderen Perspektive (Blick nach Westen):




Die Kirche recht hinten ist sicher sehr makrant.
*Glückwunsch an kodak! Volltreffer, es ist der Obere Großteich*:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/way/4440101
Aufnahmeort war der Weg auf der Nordseite mit Blick nach Süden Richtung Cunnerswalde.

Sorry an Th., gut beobachtet, aber leider fehlte die richtige Schlussfolgerung.
Kodak, bitte mach weiter...


----------



## kodak (3. Dezember 2014)

naja war eine Vermutung auf Grund des "gedachten" Daches, ein anderer See kam mir da nicht in den Sinn, da meist die Uferbereiche nicht so gleichmäßig aussehen, keine Häuser dahinter sind und der Fotograf so nah an den Standort kommt um so einen Blickwinkel zu haben ohne ewig durchs Unterholz zu laufen ... so nun mal wieder etwas aus der Bekanntheitskiste, doch aber vielleicht nicht so trivial, wir werden sehen





Feuer frei ... wo war ich?


----------



## Th. (3. Dezember 2014)

leler schrieb:


> Sorry an Th., gut beobachtet, aber leider fehlte die richtige Schlussfolgerung.



Wahrlich eine ärgerliche Situation...... (  )

Zum aktuellen @kodak -Rätsel: Sach ma - mit'm Rad biste da aber nich rumgegurkt, oder ?


----------



## kodak (3. Dezember 2014)

@Th.  ... richtig erkannt, so ganz direkt nicht, das sollte man auch nicht ausprobieren ;-), mir war klar das es entweder total easy oder etwas schwerer würde, dabei gaugelt die Perspektive Anderes vor als es in Wahrheit ist oder


----------



## mathijsen (4. Dezember 2014)

Durch die lesbare Inschrift am Schlussstein war es leicht. Ich zitiere einfach mal aus dem Google-Treffer: "Das zum kleinen Schlosshof gelegene Portal des Durchgangs in den Großen Schlosshof"
Immerhin war ich schon dort. Mir kam das Motiv doch gleich irgendwie bekannt und die Beleuchtung interessant vor...


----------



## kodak (4. Dezember 2014)

@mathijsen richtig gelesen ... das Ganze ist  heute ein Lichthof und gut mit Security gefüllt, darauf bezog sich @Th. Anmerkung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (7. Dezember 2014)

Springen wir mal in die Zeit meiner MTB-Anfänge.
17. August 2004. Ich war seit 25 Tagen stolzer Besitzer des Cube Analogue und im Rahmen besten Sommerferien-Wetters musste es natürlich ausgiebig ausgeführt werden. Neben welcher Brücke steht Klein-Matthias hier im Fluss?


----------



## Th. (7. Dezember 2014)

Spontan würde ich auf die Kuhschwanzbrücke tippen, allerdings - so wenig Wasser in der Prießnitz? War der Sommer so trocken? Das Einzige woran ich mich bezüglich Sommer 2004 erinnern kann, ist ein verregneter kühler Urlaub in Franken...


----------



## mathijsen (8. Dezember 2014)

Kuhschwanzbrücke ist nicht ganz richtig.

Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass es damals recht lange nicht geregnet hatte.


----------



## flashblack (8. Dezember 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass es damals recht lange nicht geregnet hatte.



Stehst du vielleicht vor der Augustusbrücke?!


----------



## kodak (8. Dezember 2014)

@flashblack  ... ja aber so sieht sie erst nach dem Umbau aus  

also bevor das hier weitere Blüten treibt

... die Kuhschwanzbrücke hat nicht so ein schönes Geländer und solch eine Spannweite, das alles aber hat diese hier zu bieten ...

http://lexikon.freenet.de/Datei:Kuhschwanzbruecke.jpg


----------



## Th. (8. Dezember 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Kuhschwanzbrücke ist nicht ganz richtig.


 
Also wenn es "fast richtig" ist, dann kann es eigentlich nur noch die Kannenhenkelbrücke sein....

@kodak, deinen Beitrag verstehe ich gerade gar nicht....hilf mir mal, beide Brücken sind nahezu baugleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (8. Dezember 2014)

falsches Foto eingefügt ... natürlich ist es die Kannenhenkelbrücke, die Kuhschwanzbrücke ist meiner Erinnerung nach schmaler gebaut als die Kannenhenkelbrücke (sprich Spannweite) ... jetzt dürfte auch meine Aussage besser zu verstehen sein ... etwas durcheinander gewesen


----------



## mathijsen (8. Dezember 2014)

Kannenhenkelbrücke ist richtig.


----------



## Th. (8. Dezember 2014)

kodak schrieb:


> falsches Foto eingefügt ... natürlich ist es die Kannenhenkelbrücke (...) jetzt dürfte auch meine Aussage besser zu verstehen sein ... etwas durcheinander gewesen


Da habe ich natürlich volles Verständnis! Hatte sowas schon vermutet, und da...


mathijsen schrieb:


> Kannenhenkelbrücke ist richtig.



...kannst du auch weitermachen (du hast sicher sowieso interessantere Fotos als ich).

PS: Willst du eigentlich den Umwerfer noch?


----------



## kodak (10. Dezember 2014)

Danke ... so dann wollen wir mal schauen ... wo hat man diesen schönen (Auschnitts-)Blick?

@Th. ja, natürlich, alles weitere per PN ...


----------



## Th. (10. Dezember 2014)

Aber hallo...!
Erster Eindruck: Hhm....
Zweiter Blick, in größter Ansicht: Was für'ne räudige Qualität - eigentlich gar nicht kodaks Stil...
Dritte Meinung, exif Daten: ca. 100mm KB-Tele mit 'ner Knipse....
Vierte Erkenntnis: Das kenns'de doch alles!!!
Fünfte Frage: Nur, dass ist doch alles weit auseinander...wie , bzw. von wo geht das?

"Bildausschnitt" ist der Verräter...





Aha.

Ich sage mal: Vom Napoleonstein bei Weißig zwischen Gönnsdorfer Sternwarte und Gönnsdorfer Höhe (Funkmast) hindurch übers ganze verdeckte Elbtal hinweg, am Windbergfuß (ganz links) vorbei, über die Opitzer Höhe (Windrad) in den Tharandter Wald.


----------



## CC. (10. Dezember 2014)

Riesentele ist eschndlich nich zugelassen. ..


----------



## Th. (10. Dezember 2014)

Umgerechnet auf 100mm im klassischen Kleinbildformat "isses ni würglisch en Riesendeele".
Ausschnittvergrößerung ist wohl eher das Thema...


----------



## kodak (11. Dezember 2014)

Da kann ich nur sagen "Chapeau ! @Th. " ... er hat alle Puzzleteile perfekt zusammen gesetzt ... ja wie immer war ein wenig auf die Wortwahl zu achten, ein wenig Ortskenntnis gefragt und wie man schön sehen kann auch Kartenmaterial ist nicht zu verachten (Danke für das Bild des Rätsel(hel)den) ... als Belohnung hier das "Komplett"-Bild.

@CC. ... ich kann mich noch gut an die Freude über das Riesentelebild vom Spicak aus erinnern ;-)


----------



## Th. (11. Dezember 2014)

Da ich momentan keine gescheiten Rätselbilder habe, gebe ich einfach mal frei - los geht's!


----------



## gtbulls (11. Dezember 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> Da ich momentan keine gescheiten Rätselbilder habe, gebe ich einfach mal frei - los geht's!


Ob das hier ein "gescheites" Rätselbild ist wird sich zeigen - die Westfraktion grätscht gerne dazwischen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (11. Dezember 2014)

Schauflößen in Muldenberg 

http://www.floesser-verein.de/typo3temp/pics/56433d4ad2.jpg

"Zum Schwemmsaisonabschluss ist eine Gruppe den Flößer aus Muldenberg auf der sächsischen Seite der Erzgebirge.

Das Muldenberger Floßgrabensystem gehörte zur kursächsischen Floßanstalt "Weißelsterflöße", die auf Anordnung des Kurfürsten August I. zwischen 1579 und 1632 geschafen wurde. Aus unwegsamen Wäldern der vogtländischen Kammregion konnte so Holz auf dem Wasserweg bis un den Raum Halle-Leipzig transportiert werden. Die straff organisierte Flößerei wurde über 280 Jahre äußerst gewinnbringend für die sächsischen Kurfürsten betrieben, während die harte Arbeit der Muldenberger Flößer(z.T. Frondienst) nur spärlich belohnt blieb. Hauptabnehmer des Brennholzes waren Salinen und zahlreiche Städte.

Vogtländischer Flößerverein Muldenberg demonstriert die verschiedenen Tätigkeiten der historischen Flößerei. Ein Teistück des Unteren Floßgrabens wird seit 1992 als Schauflößstrecke." stammt alles von hier, da ist mir dann so ein kleines Bildchen aufgefallen in dem eingescannten Flyer welches mir doch sehr ähnlich dem Bewuchs auf dem Bild vorkam, also mal die Webseite besucht und die Galerie lieferte dann das oben verlinkte Bild ... also der Fotograf steht am Rechen und der junge Mann holt das Holz hier aus dem Floßgraben ...

@gtbulls ... wir weiter östlich können auch grätschen ;-)


----------



## gtbulls (11. Dezember 2014)

@kodak - und damit ist die "Rund um DD"-Fraktion wieder am Zug!

Schauflößen in Muldenberg zieht jedes Jahr viele Besucher an - und lässt sich auch in die eine oder andere Tour einbinden...


----------



## kodak (11. Dezember 2014)

... der Schiedsrichter hat meine Graetsche als böses Foul angesehen und gibt deswegen FREISTOß ;-) ... also wer will darf jetzt ein neues Rätselbild einstellen


----------



## kodak (11. Dezember 2014)

... kein Schuß aufs Tor ... bin wieder eingewechselt und nun auch defintiv nicht mehr aus der Serie RundUmDresden ...


----------



## CC. (12. Dezember 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> Aber hallo...!
> Erster Eindruck: Hhm....
> Zweiter Blick, in größter Ansicht: Was für'ne räudige Qualität - eigentlich gar nicht kodaks Stil...
> Dritte Meinung, exif Daten: ca. 100mm KB-Tele mit 'ner Knipse....
> ...


Jetzt muß ich wegen diesem Beitrag seit zweit Tage in mich reinschmunzeln.
Mit soviel Hingabe und Engagement im Rätselfred, Recherche und altertümlichem, analogem Kartenstudium ergibt das den höchsten Th.-Wert von 10


----------



## Th. (13. Dezember 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich wegen diesem Beitrag seit zweit Tage in mich reinschmunzeln.
> Mit soviel Hingabe und Engagement im Rätselfred, Recherche und altertümlichem, analogem Kartenstudium ergibt das den höchsten Th.-Wert von 10


Ach, in dem speziellen Fall hat das Installieren des Fotos am Längsten gedauert.
Es kommt aber hin und wieder vor, dass ich das Wohnzimmermobiliar zur Seite schiebe und so 3-4 1:50000er Karten zusammenlege und Touren plane. Alpen, Sachsen, Böhmen - egal, ich werde diese aus verschiedenen Gründen nie fahren - dessen bin ich mir durchaus bewusst - aber es macht einfach Spass.
Jeder hat halt 'ne lockere Schraube - ein alter Kletterfreund von mir projektiert z.B. an Hand von Karte und Höhenlinien Stauseen für Wasserkraftwerke...was der schon alles virtuell geflutet hat 
Ich stufe uns trotzdem als harmlos ein - wir würden z.B. nie künstliche Klettergriffe am Fels installieren, fürs Biken den Wald umgraben oder an PEGIDA Veranstaltungen teilnehmen oder so...

das war aber jetzt wirklich sowas von offtopic!

Was is nu mit kodaks Rätsel jenseits von DD und Umgebung? Mir fällt spontan nichts ein, muss ich wirklich erst wieder Karten wälzen?


----------



## kodak (13. Dezember 2014)

... ich denke entweder Mittelerde schläft noch oder es ist unterrepraesentiert hier oder mag keine kulturhistorischen Dinge in der *relativen* Nähe zu einrt Downhillstrecke, wo sie motorisch wieder hinaufkommen und auch sonst sich vieles um Fortbewegung dreht und leider auch drehte ... ja die Isle of man... welch köstliche Doppeldeutigkeit doch wieder in diesen 3 Worten steckt ... sorry den mitlesenden Damen, doch ich denke es sind derer zu wenig die sich angesprochen fühlen würden


----------



## gtbulls (13. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Fred macht sowas von Laune, so dass schon die Lösungsbeiträge zum highlight werden (Danke, @Th.) und deshalb einfach mal ins Blaue: Schloß Lichtenwalde an der Zschopau.
Assoziationskette:
Mittelerde=Mittelsachsen (dachte eigentlich eher an die Mulden, die kenne ich besser, aber da fand sich irgendwie nix passendes)
kulturhistorische Dinge=Schloß und Park
Downhillstrecke=Rosts Wiesen Augustusburg
motorisch wieder hinaufkommen=Skilifte
Isle of Man=Legendäres Rennen, an denen in den 60ern auch die MZs teilnahmen, die in Zschopau gebaut wurden; Insel hier zwischen Mühlgraben und Zschopau

@kodak Hab ich Dich verstanden oder doch nicht?


----------



## kodak (13. Dezember 2014)

@gtbulls vollkommen richtig (fast) alles ... nur mit der Isle of Man war eher alles auf Motorrad bezogen,  als eine ueberwiegende Männerdomaene, den anderen Teil mit dem legendären 6 Tagerennen und MZ als Bezug hattest du richtig erkannt (ich habe das mit der Insel dafür nicht im Blick gehabt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (13. Dezember 2014)

gesucht ist im folgenden der Standort, dessen Name entfernt auch etwas mit dem gerade gelösten Rätsel zu tun hat:



An die Fotofreaks: sorry, hatte nur Handy dabei...


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Dezember 2014)

Schlosshalbinsel?


----------



## gtbulls (13. Dezember 2014)

Ein  für die Westfraktion, weiter mit @ore-mountain!


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Dezember 2014)

so etwas spät. Dafür etwas einfacher.


----------



## darkJST (17. Dezember 2014)

Sieht gut aus, vielleicht sollten wir für nächsts Jahr mal einen Ausflug ins westliche Sachsen wagen. Wer bietet sich als Guide an?


----------



## flashblack (17. Dezember 2014)

Ist das im Trailcenter Rabenberg?
War zwar noch nicht dort hab aber mal nen Video gesehen und da gabs ähnliche Felsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (17. Dezember 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, vielleicht sollten wir für nächsts Jahr mal einen Ausflug ins westliche Sachsen wagen. Wer bietet sich als Guide an?


Oh ja!!! Zumal es ja nicht da erste Mal ist, das @ore-mountain hier im Regionalforum Bilder von geilen Trails bringt.


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Dezember 2014)

flashblack schrieb:


> Ist das im Trailcenter Rabenberg?
> War zwar noch nicht dort hab aber mal nen Video gesehen und da gabs ähnliche Felsen.


richtig!

Im nächsten IBC-Kalender ist ein Bild aus der anderen Richtung dabei!


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Dezember 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, vielleicht sollten wir für nächsts Jahr mal einen Ausflug ins westliche Sachsen wagen. Wer bietet sich als Guide an?


 gern!


----------



## CC. (18. Dezember 2014)

@flashblack....?


----------



## flashblack (18. Dezember 2014)

Da scheint es aber jemand eilig zu haben! Bin gestern leider nicht dazugekommen ein Bild rauszusuchen.
So glaube das sollte einfach sein:


----------



## Th. (19. Dezember 2014)

Vogtlandarena, von der Halde am Schneckenstein gesehen.


----------



## flashblack (19. Dezember 2014)

Vollkommen richtig! Dort geht ein schöner Serpentinenweg runter falls jemand mal Spitzkehren üben möchte.

Um nochmal zum letzten Rätsel zurückzukommen, das Trailcenter ist ja im Moment offiziell geschlossen, kann/darf man da jetzt trotzdem fahren?


----------



## tblade_ (19. Dezember 2014)

Offiziell dürfen die Trails außerhalb der Saison nicht befahren werden. Am 01. & 02.11. waren die Trails auch nur offen, weil der Forst die Verlängerung wegen des guten Wetters an dem WE genehmigt hat.


----------



## ore-mountain (19. Dezember 2014)

Verdammt ... zu spät ... das hätte ich auch sofort erkannt 



flashblack schrieb:


> Um nochmal zum letzten Rätsel zurückzukommen, das Trailcenter ist ja im Moment offiziell geschlossen, kann/darf man da jetzt trotzdem fahren?



Nur mal so ... dort oben ist sonst keine Sau ... vorallem mitten im Wald!


----------



## Arcbound (19. Dezember 2014)

flashblack schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig! Dort geht ein schöner Serpentinenweg runter falls jemand mal Spitzkehren üben möchte.


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist das dort inzwischen komplett zugewachsen. Leider gibt es ja auch am Schneckenstein keine wirklichen Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashblack (19. Dezember 2014)

echt!? Zugegeben das Bild ist jetzt schon über 1,5 Jahre alt, aber das war ein ziemlich festgetretenner/-gefahrener Weg hätte nicht gedacht das der je wieder zuwächst und schon gar nicht in einem Jahr.


----------



## Th. (19. Dezember 2014)

Also dann zum nächsten Rätsel:

Wer hat das schon mal gesehen? Wo ist das Schild, bzw. welches Schloss ist gemeint? (Ich ahne schon wer jetzt gleich wieder in die Tasten greift...)


----------



## kodak (20. Dezember 2014)

... naja ich bin mal so frei und sage " ich weiss nicht wo es ist" ;-) ... so habe ich mal erwartungsgemäß in die Tasten gegriffen oder ? ............................................................................................................................................................ frueher fuhr man mit einem Kahn hinüber zum Schloß,  eine Allee lässt einem das noch deutlich sichtbar erscheinen ................................. eine der größten Werften Binnenwerften Europas lag direkt daneben .................. später auch mal ein Kulturhaus ............ die Straße heißt heute noch sehr treffend so ..... Trödel und Ramsch wurde der VEB auch genannt und der kleine kodak hat da seinen Facharbeiter gemacht ...... heute lädt die Sommerwirtschaft zum immer mehr verfallende Schloß Uebigau zu Dresden ... sollte ich da wohl die Wahrheit sagen?


----------



## Th. (20. Dezember 2014)

Klar ich hatte es schon befürch...ähm geahnt - @kodak ! Ich hatte noch gehofft, dass er schon schläft, verreist ist, Computercrash oder sowas, damit das Rätsel wenigstens die Nacht überlebt...naja, Fahrradkette eben...
Ich kann da auch ergänzend nicht mehr viel hinzufügen, vielleicht noch ein Bild als Beweis, dass ich durchaus auch noch ein Fahrrad bewege



Rechts oben das Schild, links den Übigauer Treidelpfad weiter gehts zum Schloss und der von kodak erwähnten Schiffswerft.
Und um die ganzen Fakten von kodak noch abzurunden ein Link.


----------



## kodak (20. Dezember 2014)

naja, konnte die ganze Nacht nicht schlafen, immer wieder geschaut was der @Th. wohl unter den Gabentisch legen wird  ... das es aber so eine Steilvorlage wird ...





Mal sehen wer die Nuss knackt ... wie immer gibt es ab und an Nothilfen bzw. andere Perspektiven bei Bedarf ;-)


----------



## kodak (20. Dezember 2014)

alt ist sie schon irgendwie ... 

Patina






Durchsicht


----------



## mathijsen (21. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht ne alte Brücke des wilsdruffer schmalspurnetzes?


----------



## kodak (21. Dezember 2014)

@mathijsen ... sehr guter Ansatz, ja, wenn das nicht nur so groß gewesen wäre ... von Frauenstein bis Nossen ... ich mache mich dann mal auf den Weg anderes Material des Umfeldes zu sammeln ;-)


----------



## kodak (21. Dezember 2014)

ganz schön alte Häuser gleich daneben ...





und ein kleiner Teich wird auch gespeist ...









aber hier geht es eher darum ... viele Brücken gibt es aber nicht mehr auf diesen Strecken des Wilsdruffer Netzes, prominent wäre ja die Kreuzung der Strasse nach Kesseldorf als Bild, doch die ist schon lange abgetragen und wie man sehen kann ist auch sie nur noch ein Rumpfstück, keine Ahnung warum gerade dieses überlebt hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (21. Dezember 2014)

Hatte ich doch den richtigen Riecher...
Also OSM und Kugelerde angeschmissen. Hatte zuerst den Bereich Nossen bis Oberdittmannsdorf im Visier, wurde aber schließlich hier fündig:
https://www.google.de/maps/@51.111841,13.4564087,167m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=de


----------



## kodak (21. Dezember 2014)

... jepp, alles richtig ... weiter geht es mit @mathijsen


----------



## mathijsen (24. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ihr euch noch ein wenig gedulden könnt, würde ich mal ein etwas anderes Rätselbild vorbereiten. Könnt ihr aber bestimmt, ist ja erstmal Weihnachten. Frohes Fest, euch allen!


----------



## ore-mountain (1. Januar 2015)

so, jetzt sind wir schon im neuen Jahr ...


----------



## mathijsen (2. Januar 2015)

Da ich mein besonderes Bilderrätsel zur Zeit nicht hinkriege, stelle ich mir einfach mal selbst einen Gutschein für 1x Bilderrätsel aus und lasse hier anderen den Vortritt.


----------



## kodak (3. Januar 2015)

na dann Feuer frei im neuen Jahr, wie immer gilt, eine gute Karte kann schnell zum Ziel führen  ... ein Standort, 3 Perspekiven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (3. Januar 2015)

Schwierig...
Immer diese Tele-Aufnahmen, bei denen man sich schnell total verschätzt .-)

Also garantiert rechtselbig und ein Punkt, von dem man den Richtfunkmast in Oberwarta, Zechstein & Wackerbart in Radebeul und den Flughafen DD sehen kann. Füchte, das reicht noch nicht :-(
Höchtswahrscheinlich in Nähe der A4 zwischen Dreick DD-West und DD-Altstadt...
Im Detail wirds dann knifflig. 
Es könnte die Albrechtshöhe sein oder bei Brabschütz. Ich rate mal: Autobahnbrücke über A4 in Merbitz?


----------



## kodak (4. Januar 2015)

... da man immer in Flussrichtung schaut ist es nicht rechtselbisch, die anderen Vermutungen sind auch alle entsprechend richtig nur der Aufnahmepunkt ist falsch,  im Vermutungstext ist @leler schon recht nah aber die Autobahnbrücke bei Merbitz ist schon recht tief im Elbhang, da gibt es keinen solchen Panoramablick mehr ...


----------



## trail_hawk (5. Januar 2015)

Das muss irgendwo zwischen Cossebaude und Brabschütz sein (dort wo Olaf Schubert schon mal Aliens beobachtet hat). Ich rate mal: Albrechtshöhe bei (Leutewitz) nein Leuteritz heißt das Nest?


----------



## kodak (6. Januar 2015)

... irgendwo dazwischen ist schon mal nicht schlecht, aber wie auch @leler so hat auch @trail_hawk die Topographie nicht ausreichend im Blick ... also noch ein kleiner Hinweis, die gesuchte Location hat keine geografische Bezeichnung, ist aber sehr wichtig für das tägliche Leben eines jeden von uns, in der "Großen Apfels"Stadt ist es sehr interessant umgesetzt, aber auch hier in Deutschland gibt es interessante Ausführungen, hier in Dresden sind die Teile eher nett verborgen ... aber noch mal zum Problem zu kommen, der Blickwinkel auf den Flughafen ist ein deutliches Indiz, auch der Blick über den langen Steinrücken hinüber nach Radebeul sollte zum Nachdenken anregen ...


----------



## Th. (6. Januar 2015)

Dann mal noch 'nen genauen Versuch von mir...
Alle (vermeintlichen) Sichtachsen schneiden sich m.E. am Nordrand von Brabschütz - mit 250m über NN wäre somit von da auch über die gegenüberliegenden Hänge der Oberlößnitz/Jungen Heide zu schauen möglich.
So wie es auf div. Luftbildern aussieht, ist da ein Wasserbehälter und ein Mobilfunkmast. Da ich Waser für wichtiger fürs tägliche Leben erachte als Internet (  ), denke ich, du stehst auf oder an diesem Wasserbehälter.
https://www.google.de/maps/@51.0717694,13.6208502,104m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## kodak (6. Januar 2015)

alles richtig @Th. ... das Problem der anderen Vorschläge war immer das der Standpunkt viel zu tief gewesen wäre :-( ... selbst dort kommt das Panoramafeeling wirklich erst auf dem Hochbehälter für das Trinkwasser auf, vorher sieht man viel zu sehr in die Baumkronen ... der Mobilfunkmast ist weiter in Richtung Dresden gelegen und auch nicht wirklich zugänglich ... sowohl @leler als auch @trail_hawk waren ja dicht dran mit der Erwähnung von Brabschütz aber haben dann immer doch ziemlich weit und viel zu tief gelegene Punkte gewählt ... in New York (Big Apple) sind die Hochbehälter immer auf den Hochhäusern, kam mal eine interessante Reportage darüber, im flacheren Land hat man ja auch immer die Wassertürme recht markant stehen oder wie in Siebenlehn auch oben direkt in der Stadt.

... immer vergessen, ein gesundes und schönes 2015 allen ...


----------



## Th. (6. Januar 2015)

Mein momentaner Auslauf lässt leider keine vernünftigen Rätselbilder zu...
...das hätte ich noch:



Wo stehe ich (wie heißt der Punkt) und worauf schaue ich?


----------



## trail_hawk (6. Januar 2015)

Ich habe den Verdacht, dass du auf die Knorre schaust. Und in der Karte lese ich "Bennokanzel" für den Standort. Ich kenne den Felsen eigentlich nur von RR-Touren auf der Straße zwischen MEI und Diesbar.


----------



## Th. (6. Januar 2015)

trail_hawk schrieb:


> Ich habe den Verdacht, dass du auf die Knorre schaust. Und in der Karte lese ich "Bennokanzel" für den Standort. Ich kenne den Felsen eigentlich nur von RR-Touren auf der Straße zwischen MEI und Diesbar.


Du liegst richtig. Bennokanzel und Knorre in Winkwitz. MTB mäßig ist es vielleicht nicht so der HotSpot, allerdings gibt es auch da ein paar nette Pfade - wenn auch nur sehr kurz. Z.B. eben die Abfahrt von der Bennokanzel, der Pfad zum Schloss Proschwitz oder auch der in den Heiligen Grund. Tagfüllend ist's aber nicht.


----------



## CC. (9. Januar 2015)

Hu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_hawk (9. Januar 2015)

Da ich wieder kein geeignetes Foto gefunden habe, musste ich mir Bilder borgen. Das erste Bild ist eigentlich hier unzulässig, da der Berg nicht in Sachsen liegt, aber der Aussichtspunkt hat wenigstens einen sächsischen Namen.







Man sieht aber den Standpunkt des zweiten Bildes. Auf diesem Bild seiht man, oder besser man kann ahnen, dass im Hintergrund der erste Berg zu sehen ist. Beide Gipfel liegen etwa 9 km Luftlinie auseinander. Der zweite Berg liegt in Sachsen. Wie heißt er?






Tut mir leid, dass es wieder eher eine Textaufgabe als ein echtes Bilderrätsel geworden ist.


----------



## kodak (9. Januar 2015)

... das erste ist der Hohe Schneeberg (Dresdner Aussicht) und beim 2. Bild würde ich mal auf den Großen Zschirnstein tippen ... bezüglich der Landesgrenze, wir sind immer recht aufgeschlossen damit umgegangen und hatten schon einige Bilder aus dem Grenzgebiet, also passt schon ...


----------



## trail_hawk (9. Januar 2015)

Korrekt. Das ging ja wieder zügig!


----------



## kodak (9. Januar 2015)

... soll ja auch zügig gehen oder  ... also wo war ich denn hier ? ...


----------



## CC. (10. Januar 2015)

Für das schöne Radel und die schöne Drapierung bekommst Du von mir zwei Hütchen: ^^
Ich schätze, das ist irgendwo Richtung Borthen hinten raus - aber eigentlich habe ich keine Ahnung.
Bin immer noch angefressen, weil ich die einzige Gelegenheit, mal etwas zu lösen, bei trail-hawky's Rätsel, vertrödelt hab


----------



## kodak (10. Januar 2015)

@CC. ... leider völlig falsche Ecke, ja die Bilderchen vom Trail_hawk waren sehr, sehr eindeutig, sorry das ich es weggeschnappt habe ... @all hier ist es viel flacher als in Borthen und das Bild enthält einen deutlichen Hinweis, es lohnt also auf einem großen Monitor sich mal das Original zu Gemüte zu führen ;-)


----------



## kodak (11. Januar 2015)

... scheint ja schwerer zu sein als gedacht ... also ein wenig den Blickwinkel ändern ... jetzt ist die rechte Seite interessanter ;-)


----------



## Raumfahrer (11. Januar 2015)

Wo das Häusel ist... keine Ahnung.
Aber die Kirche im Hintergrund könnte die von Kaditz sein, also irgendwo dort unten an der Elbe....Nähe Elbradweg.. ?

Edit meint: vollkommen falsche Ecke. Es müsste die Kirche von Naustadt sein. 
Und der Hahn auf diesen Dach könnte mit "Hahnemann" zu tun haben...


----------



## kodak (11. Januar 2015)

... warum das edit? ... zu viel gegoogelt? .... streetview funktioniert aber wirklich nicht ... man beachte den Hinweis zum ersten Bild noch einmal bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (11. Januar 2015)

Nicht gegoogelt, nur wilde Spekulationen los gelassen.... 
Ok, das im ersten Bild links vor den Kies/Sandhaufen sind Weiden&Pappeln, wie sie typisch für die Elbaue sind...


----------



## kodak (11. Januar 2015)

... dann streichen wir mal einfach die Edit  ... ja Kaditzer Kirche ist richtig erkannt, auf der anderen Elbseite sind die Bäume vor Stetzsch davor natürlich die Ausbaggerungen von 2013 ... dachte es fahren mehr Leute statt Elbradweg den schöneren Weg unterhalb des Deiches Richtung Ausgang Flutrinne :-( ... da kommt dann so eine lustige Sommerfrische wo genau der Hahn steht ... genau wo das Copyright steht im Prinzip

https://goo.gl/maps/9F91r

... weiter geht es mit dem @Raumfahrer


----------



## Raumfahrer (11. Januar 2015)

@kodak : Dank Deinem link bin ich doch noch drauf gekommen, wo es ist. "Fast mitten in der Stadt" 
				Sehr überraschend!

Hier nun mein Rätselbild:






Was zu sehen ist, sollte klar sein. 

Aber....wo befinde ich mich?


----------



## CC. (11. Januar 2015)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> "Fast mitten in der Stadt"   Sehr überraschend!


Da bin ich ja beruhigt, daß ich nicht der Einzige bin, der von der Gegend da unten null Kenntnis hat 

Die Peilung sagt, daß Du irgendwo oberhalb von Mockethal gestanden haben könntest.
Schönes Bild mit schöner Jahreszeit übrigens.


----------



## Raumfahrer (11. Januar 2015)

Ein Blick auf die Karte verrät mir, daß Mockethal doch ein Stückchen entfernt von meinem Standort ist... 

Aber sicher gibt es doch noch weitere Ideen...

Der Ort, an dem ich war, hat einen konkreten Namen.


----------



## baerzold (11. Januar 2015)

Du müsstest auf oder vor dem Doberberg bei Wünschendorf stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (11. Januar 2015)

Doberberg?


----------



## Raumfahrer (11. Januar 2015)

baerzold schrieb:


> Du müsstest auf oder vor dem Doberberg bei Wünschendorf stehen.


Ja. 

Zu erwähnen wäre noch, daß sich diese Aussicht im Nahbereich durch den Straßenbau etwas verändert hat und sich noch weiter verändern wird.

@baerzold : das nächste Bild bitte...


----------



## baerzold (11. Januar 2015)

Hier waren wir zu Fuß unterwegs. Mit dem Bike wäre es ganz schön tricky. 

Wo waren wir???


----------



## Andre-D (11. Januar 2015)

Schwedenlöcher?


----------



## baerzold (11. Januar 2015)

Nee...
Ich gebe zu die Schwedenlöcher sehen ähnlich aus, aber der gesuchte Ort befindet sich auf der
anderen Elbseite.

MfG Pierre


----------



## Th. (11. Januar 2015)

Ich habe auch schon auf dem Pfaffenstein Fahrräder gesehen, waren sogar Tourenräder mit Gepäck - keine Ahnung wie und warum die hochgebuckelt wurden.

Zu sehen ist der Klammaufstieg auf o.g. Pfaffenstein.


----------



## baerzold (11. Januar 2015)

Richtig  

An dem Tag als das Bild entstand kam uns aus Richtung Barbarine auch einer mit einem Crosser auf der Schulter entgegen.
Das schönste daran waren die verdutzten Gesichter der älteren Wanderer 

@Th. bitte weiter machen

MfG Pierre


----------



## Th. (11. Januar 2015)

ok. machen wir 'ne Schnellraterunde - ganz leicht:




Hat schon mal wesentlich bessere Zeiten erlebt...


----------



## leler (11. Januar 2015)

Da war ich doch gestern erst .-)
Hellhaus bei Moritzburg - von der Westseite
http://www.bild.de/regional/dresden/schloesser/sachsens-verrottetes-schloesschen-37660378.bild.html


----------



## Th. (11. Januar 2015)

leler schrieb:


> Hellhaus bei Moritzburg - von der Westseite



Richtig. 
Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich zufälligerweise in diese Veranstaltung geraten:
http://www.dresdner-barock.de/index...default,0&cntnt01albumid=6&cntnt01returnid=52

Ist scheinbar nichts draus geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (15. Januar 2015)

Ja, leider. Offenbar zieht es nicht genug Touristen an - im Gegensatz zum Leuchtturm am Fasanenschlößchen. Ein Ausflugslokal ohne Autozufahrt scheint in D nicht mehr zu gehen :-( Und selbst für einen kleinen Imbiss bräuchte es halt noch Strom- & Wasseranschluss, was - glaube ich - potenzielle Interessten damals abschreckte...

Sorry für die lange Sendepause. In der Woche ist dies bei mir meist etwas schwierig :-(
Jetzt endlich ein neues Rätsel:





garantiert rechtselbisch (@*kodak*: auch in Flussrichtung )
An welchem Berg bin ich hier vorbeigeradelt?


----------



## leler (20. Januar 2015)

Zu schwer oder viel zu leicht?
Vielleicht als kleiner Tipp: 
Der Weg im Bild ist nicht sehr typisch für seinen Namen bzw. den Namen des gesuchten Berges/Hügels...


----------



## mathijsen (20. Januar 2015)

Die Antenne in der Nähe der Goldenen Höhe, Hänichen? Macht zwar keinen Sinn, aber ich versuchs einfach mal.


----------



## kodak (21. Januar 2015)

... das wäre dann aber die falsche Seite und ich glaube das ist auch nicht so eine Stahlfachwerkkonstruktion ... ich denke wir sehen einfach den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht, ist bestimmt ganz einfach aber ich habe keine wirkliche Idee ...


----------



## Th. (21. Januar 2015)

Mein Tipp: Der Steinberg zwischen Lichtenberg und Pulsnitz.


----------



## leler (21. Januar 2015)

Genau! Treffer!
Hatte mich schon gewundert, da der Steinberg sicher schon oft auf Touren durch die Pulsnitzer Alpen gestreift wurde, aber wahrscheinlich nicht auf solchen Traktor-Autobahnen .-)
Macht weiter, das nächste Bild ist dran...


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte eins, zwar ziemlich einfach, aber wenn niemand anderes möchte 

@Th. Darf ich?


----------



## Th. (21. Januar 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich hätte eins, zwar ziemlich einfach, aber wenn niemand anderes möchte
> 
> @Th. Darf ich?


Na dann mach' mal.
Mein Fotospeicher ist eh' leer...

Th.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2015)

Alles klar. Wo stehe ich und welche Stadt liegt unter mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (22. Januar 2015)

Kriebelstein / Elsterberg


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Januar 2015)

Korrekt. War für dich ja auch nicht gerade schwer.


----------



## Arcbound (23. Januar 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Korrekt. War für dich ja auch nicht gerade schwer.


Ja, das stimmt allerdings 
So, das Bild ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber sollte denk ich noch erkennbar sein 
Wo steh ich und was sieht man da durch die Bäume durchschimmern?


----------



## gtbulls (26. Januar 2015)

Hallo @Arcbound, die Eichen auf dem Eisenberg wachsen so langsam, das Bild geht auch in 20 Jahren noch als aktuell durch.
Du stehst am Mosenturm bei Jocketa, Blickrichtung Talsperre Pöhl.


----------



## Arcbound (26. Januar 2015)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Hallo @Arcbound, die Eichen auf dem Eisenberg wachsen so langsam, das Bild geht auch in 20 Jahren noch als aktuell durch.
> Du stehst am Mosenturm bei Jocketa, Blickrichtung Talsperre Pöhl.


Korrekt


----------



## gtbulls (26. Januar 2015)

Auf welchem Berg ist man derzeit (hoffentlich) mit Ski unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wedge47 (26. Januar 2015)

Dem Logo des SC Norweger Annaberg nach müsste das der Pöhlberg sein.


----------



## gtbulls (26. Januar 2015)

@wedge47 Richtig, ja immer schön auf die Details achten, bitte weiter!


----------



## wedge47 (27. Januar 2015)

So jetzt musste ich erstmal kramen um ein geeignetes Bild zu finden. Hier ein Teil eines Panoramas aus "meiner" Ecke. Wo steh ich? Das ganze Panorama gibts dann nach der Auflösung.


----------



## kodak (27. Januar 2015)

ich würde mal auf die Umgebung Rochlitz/Rochlitzer Berg tippen, bekomme leider das Schloß/Burg nicht ganz eingeordnet ... könnte das Kloster Wechselburg sein aber der Kirchturm irrietiert mich dann doch sehr ... kann aber auch alles falsch sein, alle anderen Burge sind weiss getüncht (Rochsburg, Colditz ... Rochlitz selbst zu tief im Tal) ... nun vielleicht hilft es ja bei der Suche


----------



## wedge47 (27. Januar 2015)

naja höchstens "lauwarm" im weitläufigsten Sinn, aber eigentlich eher kalt.


----------



## kodak (27. Januar 2015)

ein Versuch war es wert ...


----------



## kodak (27. Januar 2015)

einen habe ich noch ... die Kirche würde ich Burgstädt zuordnen, dann wäre dein Standort

Granulitbruch Diethensdorf
50.946325, 12.839334


----------



## wedge47 (27. Januar 2015)

Da wollte ich doch grad den Tip geben, dass es kein Schloss ist  ... genau richtig, das ist oberhalb des Steinbruchs in Diethensdorf. Glückwunsch! 

Der Steinbruch ist ja fast still gelegt, betreten is natürlich trotzdem verboten. Auf den Abraumhalden soll, so hört man, aber eine alternative Nachnutzung durch die Freunde der motorisierten Fraktion stattfinden 

Ich fahr dort oben, außerhalb des Steinbruchs, gern hin um den Ausblick zu genießen. Man sieht hier, wie du richtig bemerkt hast Burgstädt mit Kirche und Gymnasium. Rechts am Horizont den Windberg bei Mühlau. Im Vordergrund der Steinbruch im Chemnitztal. Ich lad heute Abend mal das ganze Panorama hoch. Mit dem wäre es aber zu einfach geworden. Dort sieht man dann noch den Totenstein, die Gießerei Wittgensdorf und paar andere markante Punkte.


----------



## wedge47 (27. Januar 2015)

So wie versprochen, allerdings mit leicht veränderte Position.





Der nächste Bitte.


----------



## kodak (27. Januar 2015)

auf einer meiner letzten Runden gab es viele schöne Motive, hatte jetzt ein wenig Mühe bei der Wahl, doch dieses hier kannte ich vorher auch noch nicht ... also lasse ich euch gern an meinem Fund teilhaben, für Ansässige sehr einfach, ich war ein wenig fasziniert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (28. Januar 2015)

Ich behaupte mal es wäre die Freilichtbühne Niederau. Wie es zur Bühne kam und wer der Büstenmann ist wurde mir zwar vor drei Jahren ausführlich bei einem feuchtfröhlichen Silvesterspaziergang erklärt, jedoch blieben, wie meißt, nur die Bilder hängen. Ich glaub den Wanderweg würde ich im Gelände noch hinbekommen, auch wenn ich vorher und nachher nie dort wandelte...


----------



## kodak (28. Januar 2015)

@darkJST ... vollkommen richtig, es ist der Gellertberg bei Niederau mit seiner Feilichtbühne, der Herr_Gellert war dort wohl oft zu Besuch, man hat eine schöne Aussicht auf Meissen und alles wirkt ein wenig wie für Ü60 gemacht. Heute Abend noch ein paar Bilderchen, die es sonst zur weiteren Suche gegeben hätte gegeben ...


----------



## darkJST (28. Januar 2015)

Neues Bild schaff ich erst morgen, da ich jetzt keins dabei hab und in der Unterkunft kein Internet.


----------



## darkJST (30. Januar 2015)

So, jetzt aber...





Wo hatte es mich denn da nur hinverschlagen?


----------



## Andre-D (30. Januar 2015)

Könnte das hier sein? 50.925210, 13.911579


----------



## darkJST (30. Januar 2015)

Mir frierts, gaaaaaaaaaaaanz kalt


----------



## kodak (30. Januar 2015)

... ich dachte es könnte sich irgendwo entlang der alten Bahnlinie Weißig- Dürrohrsdorf-Dittersbach befinden ... speziell Wünschendorf der Weg von der Schönen Höhe hinab ... aber irgendwie passen die Häuser nicht wirklich ... aber laut denken darf man ja ;-)


----------



## darkJST (30. Januar 2015)

Nö, ist auch kalt.


----------



## Falco (30. Januar 2015)

Doch kein Zufall das mir das bekannt vor kommt. Das Datum war aber auch sehr verdächtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (1. Februar 2015)

Hehe, danach hab ich auch gefahndet und weiß nun zumindest, in welcher Gegend das ist. Trotzdem habe ich keine Ahnung, wo genau.


----------



## darkJST (2. Februar 2015)

Sorry, am WE ist der Zugang zu nem ordentlichen Rechner umständlicher als hier

Ich schwenk mal ein wenig den Blick und tue Kund was einige schon anhand des Datums aus dem Kaffeesatz gelesen haben: In der Nähe gibt es Pfefferkuchen


----------



## kodak (2. Februar 2015)

... irgendwo in den Pulsnitzer Alpen ... wobei es vom Zeitpunkt schon wieder Rückfahrt sein müsste ... Pulsnitz wären die Pfefferkuchen ;-)


----------



## darkJST (2. Februar 2015)

So zwei-drei Hügel kamen glaub noch. Einer von den Huggln ist der "Burkauer Berg".


----------



## kodak (2. Februar 2015)

... Burkauer Berg kenne ich immer nur aus solchen Meldungen

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...1015&page=2&start=38&ndsp=49&ved=0CP0BEK0DMEY

... da finde ich den Butterberg bei Schiebock lohnenswerter ;-) ... gute Küche und nette Aussicht


----------



## darkJST (2. Februar 2015)

"Burkauer Berg" ist, zumindest für Autobahnnutzer in Richtung Görlitz eine recht eindeutige Beschreibung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (2. Februar 2015)

Schwindelerregend, in welche Schwierigkeitsgrade das Rätsel hier von @darkJST gehievt wird. Grandios, dass die Datum-Insider weiterhelfen konnten. Allein: Ich bin noch neugierig, wo genau jetzt der Standort in den Pulsnitzer Alpen/am Burkauer Berg war; Ohorn? Steina??


----------



## kodak (2. Februar 2015)

... naja das Geheimnis mit dem Datum ist einfach www.cielab.org spuckt dir die Antwort aus ;-) ... halte das Rätsel ja immer noch für ungelöst, da den direkten Standort keiner kennt ausser der @darkJST ... hier eine Idee der Strecke für Leute mit Zeit
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=70D98B0CA1D6FCCFA61704D8873B2175?fileId=brqbaplgynvihvgw


----------



## Th. (2. Februar 2015)

gtbulls schrieb:


> ... Ohorn? Steina??


Nein weiter (nord)östlich - "übern Berg". Die im zweiten Bild sichtbare Bergkette sollte die Nordostseite des Hochsteinmassives sein.
 Ich weiß es, ich weiß es...hab aber kein neues Bild


----------



## Falco (2. Februar 2015)

Der Mitfahrer hat auch kein neues und will daher nicht lösen 

Bin dafür das Johannes ein zweites Rätsel macht. Muss schließlich auch mal der Rätsel Ersteller gewinnen


----------



## darkJST (2. Februar 2015)

Das geht aber erst morgen, hier aufm USB-Stick hab ich nurnoch das Lösungsbild

€dit: Ja, die oben verlinkte Tour enthält den fraglichen Punk.


----------



## gtbulls (2. Februar 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> ... halte das Rätsel ja immer noch für ungelöst...


Das fand ich auch. Deshalb meine hilflose Nachfrage. Hätte @darkJST statt der unscheinbaren Häuschen die Kneipe im Bild gehabt, wäre der Schwierigkeitsgrad ja unzumutbar gesenkt worden. Auf die Idee, dass der helle Fleck über dem Obstbaum eigentlich der Granittagebau ist, wäre ich ohne den Tip von @Th.  nicht gekommen...


----------



## ronwood (2. Februar 2015)

Blick vom Schwarzenberg nach Rehnsdorf rechts im Bild Steinberg und Hochstein(Sybillenstein).


----------



## darkJST (3. Februar 2015)

Wir standen zwar nur am Fuße jenes Berges, wir wollen aber mal nicht so sein Auffi @ronwod 

Und nun das versprochene, grandiose Lösungsbild


----------



## kodak (10. Februar 2015)

@ronwood ... Du wurdest geladen uns ein neues Rätselbild zu geben ... Bitte ! ...



darkJST schrieb:


> Wir standen zwar nur am Fuße jenes Berges, wir wollen aber mal nicht so sein Auffi @ronwod



Danke ! ...


----------



## darkJST (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo Echo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (12. Februar 2015)

Macht jetzt jemand anderes weiter?


----------



## ronwood (12. Februar 2015)

Möge bitte ein anderer weiter machen komme grad nicht dazu


----------



## tblade_ (12. Februar 2015)

Dann mal wieder was für die Westsachsenfraktion:


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Februar 2015)

Die Kapelle erinnert mich an Blauenthal


----------



## tblade_ (13. Februar 2015)

Deine Erinnerung trügt dich nicht. Zu sehen ist die Tölle Gruft und der Granitsteinbruch bei Blauenthal.


----------



## ore-mountain (14. Februar 2015)

Neues Rätzel!






Als Tipp: Auch hier geht ein netter Trail runter


----------



## ore-mountain (16. Februar 2015)

So schwer???

Tipp: ist nicht so weit vom vorherigen Rätzel entfernt


----------



## GlockeGT (17. Februar 2015)

Die 'Lücke' da im Wald am Horizont seh ich täglich genau von der anderen Seite(Zwönitz), aber irgendwie klemmts grad total...


Gruß Glocke


----------



## tomadv (17. Februar 2015)

Selten war ich auf die Auflösung eines Rätsels so gespannt. Von der Landschaft her sieht es sehr nach Westerzgebirge aus, südlich von Schwarzenberg. Meine erster Gedanke war Antonsthal, da gibt es so eine Stromtrasse, hoch in Richtung Hoher Hahn. Das passt aber mit dem Blick nicht. Also, bin echt gespannt auf die Auflösung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (17. Februar 2015)

Da hab ich ja tatsächlich ne schwierige Stelle erwischt. 
Auch den Trail kennt kaum jemand, obwohl der echt gut ist!

weiterer Tipp: der Blick geht ins Muldental!


----------



## diamantradler (17. Februar 2015)

Webersberg Schönheide ?


----------



## kodak (17. Februar 2015)

... noch ein Tipp 50.509692, 12.625698 ...


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Februar 2015)

beides falsch!

so jetzt der letzte Tipp. Vieleicht jetzt einen das Licht auf ... 
Das Bild ist auf der anderes Talseite bei den Häusern aufgenommen!


----------



## tomadv (18. Februar 2015)

Mensch, das hätte man beim ersten Foto nicht gedacht… Ist es der Brünlasberg in Aue?


----------



## ore-mountain (18. Februar 2015)

na endlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomadv (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

auf dem ersten Foto denkt man nicht, dass es in Aue ist. Der viele Wald und die wenigen Häuser vermitteln absolut nicht den Eindruck, in der Stadt zu sein. Sehr geschickt getäuscht...

Nun zum neuen Rätsel. Gesucht wird der Berg im Hintergrund...


----------



## tomadv (20. Februar 2015)

OK, dann folgt hier ein erster Hinweis. Der gesuchte Berg befindet sich im Altkreis Annaberg.


----------



## flashblack (20. Februar 2015)

Welcher Berg im Hintergrund ist denn gesucht, der Hügel in ca. 1km luftlinie oder der ganz hinten mit dem 2 Pixel breitem Turm? Wenn es das Bild in höherer Auflösung/größeren Ausschnitt gäbe wäre das vielleicht auch ein guter Hinweis.


----------



## tomadv (20. Februar 2015)

Natürlich der "Hügel" in ca. 2km Entfernung Luftlinie, der als Berg geführt wird...


----------



## wildbiker (20. Februar 2015)

Pöhlberg?


----------



## tomadv (20. Februar 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Pöhlberg?


Nein.


----------



## tomadv (21. Februar 2015)

So schaut es auf dem Gipfel aus. Eigentlich ein beliebtes Ziel...


----------



## tomadv (22. Februar 2015)

OK, die Gegend scheint hier leider wenig bekannt, deshalb nun ein eindeutiger Hinweis. Nach Westen blickt man in ein recht bekanntes Tal und in weiterer Entfernung zum Pöhlberg.


----------



## tomadv (23. Februar 2015)

Dann war das Rätsel wohl zu schwer. Trotzdem empfehle ich eine Tour durch das Rauschenbachtal hoch zur 728 Meter hohen Fuchshöhe (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuchshöhe). Neben einem schönen Rundblick, kann man sich auch in ein Gipfelbuch eintragen...


----------



## tomadv (23. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht wird es nun etwas einfacher. Wo stehe ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (23. Februar 2015)

Schöneck, auf dem Felsdingsbums ... komm grad nicht auf den Namen ...


----------



## tomadv (23. Februar 2015)

Nennen wir ihn Alter Söll. Aber damit es weiter geht, OK...


----------



## leler (23. Februar 2015)

tomadv schrieb:


> Dann war das Rätsel wohl zu schwer. Trotzdem empfehle ich eine Tour durch das Rauschenbachtal hoch zur 728 Meter hohen Fuchshöhe (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuchshöhe). Neben einem schönen Rundblick, kann man sich auch in ein Gipfelbuch eintragen...


Totzdem Danke für den interessanten Ausflugstipp!!! Mit "irgendwas bei Jöhstadt" wollte ich mich lieber nicht erst zu Wort melden... Zwischen Steinbach-Jöhstadt-Bärenstein bin ich schon oft lang gekurvt, aber ein Stück weiter nördlich ins Rauschenbachtal hat´s mich noch nicht verschlagen :-( Scheint aber ein echtes Naturkleinod zu sein: http://www.naturschutzzentrum-erzgebirge.de/downloads/flyer-nsg-rauschenbachtal.pdf & http://www.naturschutzzentrum-erzge...falterbeobachtungimrauschenbachtal/index.html ...
Also durchaus mal einen kleinen Umweg/Zwischenstopp wert. Danke!


----------



## ore-mountain (23. Februar 2015)

ok, neues Rätzel


----------



## Falco (23. Februar 2015)

Das ist der Bismarckturm


----------



## gtbulls (23. Februar 2015)

@ore-mountain , das ist der Kemmler-Turm auf dem gleichnamigen Berg im Süden von Plauen.
Seit 2013 ist er leider gesperrt.
@tomadv , vielleicht kannst Du die Fuchshöhe in die osm einfügen? Dann findet vielleicht auch ein weiterer biker den weg dort hoch?
@Falco ok, warst schneller - und hast auch mehr Bilder.


----------



## Falco (23. Februar 2015)

Ich bediene mich mal beim @Andre-D , weil er schon lange darauf wartet das sein Rätselbild hier rein kommt.





Er wird sicher auch Hinweise geben, wobei das Bild eindeutig ist, so viele Leute haben ihre Garagenzufahrt nicht mit so einer Lichtsignalanlage abgesichert


----------



## darkJST (24. Februar 2015)

Wobei Bismarckturm eine relativ hohe Trefferquote bei turmartigen Gebäuden jedweder Art erzeugt, da es allein in Sachsen 18 Stück davon gibt Besonders wenn sie SO aussehen

Ich hab keine Ahnung wo diese hervorragend gesicherte Auffahrt ist Ich vermute einfach mal, die ist irgendwo, wo ich dir/euch hochzu hinterherhechel und eh keinen Blick für die Umgebung habe


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Februar 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> Das ist der Bismarckturm


 
Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde ich die Antwort nicht gelten lassen! Denn als nächstes würde ich fragen welcher Turm!

gtbulls liegt richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (24. Februar 2015)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde ich die Antwort nicht gelten lassen! Denn als nächstes würde ich fragen welcher Turm!
> 
> gtbulls liegt richtig!


So gesehen geht es ja nach dir (zumindest handhaben wir das im Berliner Bilderfred so)! 
Du hast das Rätsel erstellt, du musst es auch als richtig gelöst freigeben, denn sonst könnte ja jeder sagen: liegt in Sachsen und postet sofort das nächste Bild. Sollte also jemand voreilig schon gleich das nächste Rätselbild postet, dann ist dies ungültig/ohne Wertung und gtbulls darf ein neues Rätselbild einstellen. Aber das ist auch nur meine Meinung!


----------



## gtbulls (24. Februar 2015)

@ore-mountain danke, @Falco 's Blitzantwort war schon schlitzohrig, allerdings hätte jeder bei www.bismarcktuerme.de fix erfahren, dass der Turm in PL steht und 1946 seinen ursprünglichen Namen wieder erhielt.
Ich bin mit meiner Antwort nicht aus dem Knick gekommen, weil ich @tomadv noch bitten wollte, "seine" Fuchshöhe in die osm einzutragen, auch wenn die Koordinaten im wiki veröffentlicht sind. Ich finde es einfach gut, wenn die Lokalbezeichnungen ihren Weg in die freie Karte finden.
@titzy Abwarten bis zur Bestätigung ist eine gute Sitte, hat@Falco ausnahmsweise im Eifer des Gefechts vergessen. Sein neues Bild von @Andre-D finde ich gut, weils nur für echte locals und ohne Kugeleien rauszubekommen ist.


----------



## Falco (24. Februar 2015)

So, wird langsam Zeit für den Ersten Hinweis:
Der Aufnahmestandpunkt befindet sich auf einer von mir veröffentlichten Tour.

Um ein bisschen Bewegung in die Sache zu bringen, gibt es am Samstag die Rätselbildtour http://www.cielab.org/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=17835
Mit den Tipps die es täglich bis Samstag gibt, sollten die Tourteilnehmer in der Lage sein das Rätselbild zu finden, dann gewinnt wahrscheinlich derjenige mit der schnellsten Mobilfunkverbindung.
Vielleicht machen wir auch ein Unentschieden daraus, mal sehen ob es überhaupt solange ungelöst bleibt.

Ihr seid auf jeden Fall herzlich zur ersten Rätseltour aus diesem Thema eingeladen.


----------



## Falco (26. Februar 2015)

So, ich bin schon wieder überfällig.
Nächster Hinweis bevor die Tour am Donnerstag verraten wird:
Die von mir veröffentlichte Strecke wurde dieses Jahr bereits von uns befahren.
Und die Rätselstraße ist nicht bei Google Streetview erfasst.

Am Freitag gibt es dann einen hilfreichen Hinweis um das Rätselbild beim Abfahren der Bilderrätseltour finden zu können.


----------



## Andre-D (26. Februar 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Wobei Bismarckturm eine relativ hohe Trefferquote bei turmartigen Gebäuden jedweder Art erzeugt, da es allein in Sachsen 18 Stück davon gibt Besonders wenn sie SO aussehen
> 
> Ich hab keine Ahnung wo diese hervorragend gesicherte Auffahrt ist Ich vermute einfach mal, die ist irgendwo, wo ich dir/euch hochzu hinterherhechel und eh keinen Blick für die Umgebung habe




nicht ganz, auch du bist unlängst dort vorbeigekommen, dein Puls sollte sich wieder beruhigt haben, nur dein Blink schwenkte eben nicht in die Umgebung weil du mit Dreck abkratzen oder ähnichen unwichtigen Dingen beschäfftigt warst. Auch MTK 85,_mathijsen_ und viele Andere sind dort schon vorbeigerollt.


----------



## Falco (26. Februar 2015)

Bei der Tour handelt es sich um die Wilischrunde, welche am Samstag auch stattfindet.

Morgen gibt es den letzten Tipp bevor das Rätsel wärend der Tour gelöst wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (27. Februar 2015)

So, die Spannung steigt.

Das Rätselbild sieht man bereits auf der ersten Tourhälfte auf der in Fahrtrichtung gesehenen rechten Seite. Mal sehen wer es morgen findet.


----------



## Raumfahrer (28. Februar 2015)

also nach dem Gamig-Grund rechts, oder?
Es müßten diese Häuser vor/in Bosewitz sein.
Bin grade zu faul auf die Karte zu schauen...
Aber toll Falco, daß Du bei Deinem Tempo noch Zeit für solche Details am Wegesrand hast...


----------



## Falco (1. März 2015)

Die Rätseltourmitfahrer sind an dem Bild trotz Androhung die Tour so lange zu wiederholen bis es einer findet, beim ersten Versuch vorbei gefahren. Wir sind dann doch nicht so gemein gewesen und haben die Ehrenrunde kurz gehalten. Als wir dann zum 2. mal über die gleiche Straße fuhren haben alle mitbekommen das es da irgendwo sein muss und dann wurde es auch gefunden.

Du oder einer der 5 Leute von der Tour könnt das nächste Rätsel Einstellen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. März 2015)

Ich hab derzeit Probleme hier ein Foto hoch zu laden...
und lasse deshalb gern anderen den Vortritt.


----------



## gtbulls (3. März 2015)

@Falco Die Idee mit der Rätseltour fand ich genial, auch wenn 150km Anfahrt meine Teilnahme verhindert haben.
Die Vermutung 





gtbulls schrieb:


> weils nur für echte locals und ohne Kugeleien rauszubekommen ist.


 stimmte nicht ganz, da man nach Veröffentlichung der Tips / bei cielab schon auf Bosewitz kommen konnte, nur das blöde Signal liess sich nicht sehen.
Nun aber ist ne Woche ohne Bild rum ... Teilnehmer?.


----------



## Falco (3. März 2015)

Macht einfach jemand anderes weiter, von den Tourteilnehmern hat keiner Zeit zum Rätselbilder knipsen, da wird sich aufs wesentliche beschränkt: Rad fahren


----------



## wedge47 (4. März 2015)

Dann nehm ich den Ball mal auf. Vermutlich wird es ähnlich schwer wie das letzte Bild. Aber wir versuchen es einfach mal.


----------



## flashblack (4. März 2015)

ahh da hab ich mein Fahrrad letztens im Suff stehen lassen...


----------



## mathijsen (4. März 2015)

Sieht aus wie an einer alten Bahnstrecke. Ehem. Chemnitztalbahn vielleicht?


----------



## wedge47 (4. März 2015)

Nicht schlecht, damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Nun noch die letzten 10%... Entweder der genaue Name der Haltestelle oder Koordinaten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (4. März 2015)

Schweizerthal-Diethensdorf

Da deine bisherigen Bilder und Berichte aus der Ecke kamen, war die Chemnitztalbahn schon mal das Naheliegenste. Den Rest hat Tante Kugels Bildersuche geleistet.


----------



## wedge47 (5. März 2015)

Astrein. Weiter geht's.


----------



## mathijsen (7. März 2015)




----------



## Arcbound (7. März 2015)

Blick auf die St.-Nikolai-Kirche in Bautzen.


----------



## mathijsen (7. März 2015)

Weißt du auch, von wo? (Der Blick)


----------



## Arcbound (7. März 2015)

So ausm Stehgreif nicht, aber wenn ich Google richtig deute müsste das aus dem Zwinger geschossen sein?


----------



## mathijsen (7. März 2015)

Nicht ganz. Aus dem Turm der Gerberbastei. Aber das lasse ich mal so gelten. 
Du bist dran.


----------



## Arcbound (7. März 2015)

Ok, ich versuch dann morgen mal ein frischen Foto zu "schießen". Ich bitte daher um etwas Geduld


----------



## Arcbound (8. März 2015)

Welchen Ort sehen wir hier? Und welches "monumentale" Bauwerk befindet sich hinter mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tblade_ (8. März 2015)

Wären die Kennzeichen zu erkennen könnte man zumindest den Landkreis bestimmen, das könnte ja überall sein. 

Evtl. Crimmsche?


----------



## mathijsen (8. März 2015)

Hm, von der Optik her würde ich sagen, entweder Radebeul oder oberhalb der Elbe zwischen Loschwitz und Pillnitz.


----------



## Arcbound (8. März 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Hm, von der Optik her würde ich sagen, entweder Radebeul oder oberhalb der Elbe zwischen Loschwitz und Pillnitz.


Gaaaaaanz kalt


----------



## mathijsen (8. März 2015)

'N Versuch war's wert.


----------



## Arcbound (8. März 2015)

tblade_ schrieb:


> Wären die Kennzeichen zu erkennen könnte man zumindest den Landkreis bestimmen, das könnte ja überall sein.
> 
> Evtl. Crimmsche?


Nö.

Ok, als Hinweis: gleich links von mir ist führt eine Bahnlinie lang. Und die Kennzeichen fangen mit "V" an


----------



## Sonnen-Biker (9. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde sagen du stehst (eventuell auf der Friedensstraße?) in Jocketa und links hinter dir ist die Elstertalbrücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (9. März 2015)

Sonnen-Biker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde sagen du stehst (eventuell auf der Friedensstraße?) in Jocketa und links hinter dir ist die Elstertalbrücke.


... ich dreh mich mal um:





Du bist dran


----------



## tomadv (9. März 2015)

Sorry, übersehen, dass schon gelöst wurde. Kann den Beitrag leider nicht löschen.


----------



## Sonnen-Biker (9. März 2015)

Ok, dann will ich mal: wo ist dieser Weg (und wenn das zu einfach ist: in welche Richtung wird gefahren)?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (9. März 2015)

Ich denke das ist im Schwarzwassertal, du fährst am Grünen Graben entlang in Richtung Norden.


----------



## Sonnen-Biker (9. März 2015)

Puh ging das schnell, doch zu einfach gewesen ;-). Genau richtig, Du bist dran!


----------



## mathijsen (9. März 2015)

Hätte jetzt auf den Aschergraben unterhalb der Scharspitze bei Zinnwald getippt. Aber an der korrekte Lösung bin ich vor einigen Jahren auch schon mal entlang gefahren.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (10. März 2015)

War mal mein Bikerevier deshalb habe ich's sofort erkannt.
Ich kann leider nur mit Handy-Knipsen-Qualität dienen:


----------



## Th. (11. März 2015)

Sächsische Schweiz, Cunnersdorfer Forst, kurz unterhalb des Fuchsteiches:
Alte Flößerbrücke


----------



## miriquidi-biker (11. März 2015)

So ist es, der Eine oder Andere kennt die location vielleicht auch durch ein anderes Hobby.
Th. bitte.....


----------



## Th. (12. März 2015)

Da sich gestern Abend mein bilderträchtiger PC mit irgendeinem Virus krank- und abgemeldet hat und ich (als personifizierter IT-Honk) ihn heute so auf die Schnelle nicht heilen konnte, gebe ich den Ball frei....
Ich muss mich erstmal um den Patienten kümmern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (13. März 2015)

schade das @Th. verhindert ist, wünsche dem PC und seinem Herren gute Besserung ... da keiner will oder Fotos hat hier einmal ein Bildchen





Wo war ich ...


----------



## flashblack (14. März 2015)

der Trum könnte zum Wasserschloss Oberau gehören.


----------



## kodak (14. März 2015)

... dann wollen wir mal langsam den Vorhang heben und sehen ob der @flashblack richtig liegt ... also hoch damit:





schon mehr zu sehen, mmmhhh ... also weiter geht es mit den Bilderchen





ein Schloss ist es schon einmal, leider etwas herunter gekommen ... so ein Zoom hat schon was finde ich ;-), das Licht passte auch an dem Tag, so kam die Idee schon mal die Serie für die Freunde des gepflegten Rätselns zu erstellen, also noch ein wenig mehr Weitwinkel





okay, der Standpunkt ist nicht optimal, also schnell ein wenig weiter geradelt, wer weiss wie lang die Sonne noch so schön alles in Szene setzt ...




Glückwunsch an @flashblack ... ist natürlich vollkommen richtig, es ist der Turm des Wasserschloßes in Oberau!


----------



## flashblack (14. März 2015)

Hat es dich eigentlich mit dem Bike dorthin verschlagen? Trailstechnisch sieht es da ja eher schlecht aus oder irre ich mich da?

Als nächstes ist der Standort folgenden "Baumes" gesucht:



Wer mir sagen kann, was für ein Baum es mal gewesen ist, bekommt einen Extrapunkt .


----------



## kodak (14. März 2015)

@Flashback mit dem Rad, naja für eine entspannte Langstrecke ist es allemal gut, bis Weinboehla kann man auch einiges einbauen, dann ein wenig an die Bosel wechseln und linkselbisch noch hm mitnehmen oder eben weiter nach Diesbar-Seusslitz usw.... Ich fahre eher Langstrecke mit vielen hm, da hat es schon manchen entschärft dabei ;-)


----------



## Th. (14. März 2015)

flashblack schrieb:


> Wer mir sagen kann, was für ein Baum es mal gewesen ist, bekommt einen Extrapunkt .



Da mir spontan nicht einfällt, wo dieses Baumtorso steht, bewerbe ich mich mal um den Extrapunkt: Apfel?


----------



## kodak (14. März 2015)

... ebenfalls keine Ahnung wo es sein könnte, aber Apfel? ... ich dachte eher an irgendeinen Heldenbaum oder Baum mit einer Geschichte dahinter, allerdings wie eine so allseits beliebte Linde sieht es nicht wirklich aus ... ich bin gespannt auf der Rätsels Lösungen ;-)


----------



## flashblack (14. März 2015)

Apfel und Linde sind leider falsch.


----------



## Knusberflogge (15. März 2015)

flashblack schrieb:


> ...Wer mir sagen kann, was für ein Baum es mal gewesen ist, bekommt einen Extrapunkt .




Ist eher keine Buchengegend, Weide wäre hohl und die Bezeichnung "Drachenbaum" existiert in diesem Zusammenhang nur in unserer Familie. Daher - und auf Grund der Blätter im Hintergrund - lege ich mich auf Eiche fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerzold (15. März 2015)

flashblack schrieb:


> Wer mir sagen kann, was für ein Baum es mal gewesen ist, bekommt einen Extrapunkt .



Der Baum passt einfach nicht zum Rest auf dem Bild

Sieht für mich eher aus wie so ein Totempfahl der Indianer in den der Blitz eingeschlagen hat.
Und diese sind laut Wiki..dingsbums aus* Thuja plicata, Riesenlebensbaum.*

 Modus aus: Ich tippe mal auf eine* Linde*. 

MfG Pierre


----------



## flashblack (15. März 2015)

mhh hier scheinen ja alle mehr auf den Extrapunkt scharf zu sein als darauf das Rätsel zu lösen. Linde hatte ich schon ausgeschlossen und eine Eiche ist es auch nicht

kleiner Tipp: Der Baum steht am Anfang/Ende eines schönen Trails und die Lösung für den Extrapunkt findet man auf einem gelben Schild daneben.


----------



## kodak (16. März 2015)

naja Bäume raten ist einfacher als die Location zu bestimmen, soviel Eindeutiges ist ja nicht zu sehen ... gelbes Schild sagt mir Naturschutzgebiet oder so ... aber raten wir einmal jetzt die Lage:

könnte hier sein ... mal so aus der Luft der dumpfen Erinnerungen gegriffen :

könnte oberhalb von Schloß Weesenstein sein, dort wo früher der Lustpavillion war ... aber bestimmt steht das Ganze irgendwo eher Richtung Westerzgebirge, war schon schwer überrascht das @flashblack das Wasserschloss in Oberau an Hand des Schnipsels identifiziert hat


----------



## flashblack (16. März 2015)

Wesenstein und Westerzgebirge sind leider falsch.
Damit löse ich mal das Rätsel um die Baumart und gebe noch einen Hinweis:




Wenn es bis dahin keiner löst, könnt ich am Mittwoch eine Rätselnightridetour an der Rätselstelle vorbeiführen. Als Treff würde ich 18:00 Alaunpark vorschlagen (alles weitere dann im Cielab).

@kodak: Ich war letztes Jahr mal dort spazieren, weshalb ich so ne Vorahnung hatte. Diese hab ich mir von Google nochmal bestätigen lassen .


----------



## kodak (17. März 2015)

Coole Sache was es alles so in der Stadt gibt http://www.panoramio.com/m/photo/11146837...  Naturdenkmal105 der Stadt Dresden...Ich betrachte mich aber nicht als wirklicher Löser des Rätsels, dafür war der Hinweis zu offensichtlich...


----------



## flashblack (17. März 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> dafür war der Hinweis zu offensichtlich...


Vielleicht hätte ich doch noch die Baumart schwärzen sollen...
Aber so oft wie Falco und Co dort Richtung Borsberg unterwegs, hätte ich gar nicht gedacht, dass es überhaupt einen Hinweis braucht. Der Trail dort lässt sich eigentlich recht gut in eine Borsbergrunde einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (17. März 2015)

... @Flashback stelle doch einfach ein neues Bild ein ... war zwar eine Weile schon nicht mehr dort, kann aber sein das sie direkt wieder zum Fernsehturm auffahren, also nie wirklich so weit hinauf kommen, dann gibt es ja noch den kleinen Weg weiter oben Richtung Pappritz aber da ist mir der Baum auch nicht wirklich aufgefallen (oder ich senil) .. gerade nachgeschaut, nein diesen Wegabschnitt habe ich noch nie befahren ...

naja google spuckt schon bei "Bergahorn Dresden Naturdenkmal" alles aus, das "am" braucht man nicht (hatte ich auf dem Pfiffigfone auch nicht gesehen) ...


----------



## flashblack (17. März 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> das "am" braucht man nicht


 
Das hätte ich ja auch stehen lassen und nur den Bergahorn geschwärzt . Dass es in Dresden ist, war ja nicht sicher.

Ein neues Bild habe ich leider nicht und da du nicht auch nicht willst, gebe ich den Ball wieder frei.
Vielleicht hat sich ja @Th.'s PC von seiner Erkältung erholt .


----------



## kodak (17. März 2015)

@Th. da der PC wieder funktioniert (sonst hättest Du ja keine Bilder in den Bilderthreadt packen können) reichen wir den Staffelstab an dich weiter, gern auch das Autobildchen, nein ich weiss nicht wo es steht ;-)


----------



## Th. (17. März 2015)

Ok, wenn ihr meint...
PC scheint wieder genesen und so konnte ich am Sonntag noch'n Stück Radfahren. Vielleicht gibt es noch mal einen kleinen Bericht - ihr könnt natürlich auch erst mal erraten, wo ich mich rumgetrieben habe...

Unweit dieses Autowracks gibt es sogar ein Gipfelkreuz mit Buch.





Also, wo war ich?


----------



## Th. (18. März 2015)

Um das nicht in die Länge zu ziehen, mal die ersten Hilfestellungen:
Das Gipfelkreuz steht inmitten einer Gemeinde welche sich mittlerweile über rund 60km² erstreckt und 22 Ortsteile in sich vereint.
Ohne mich jetzt hier weit herauslehnen zu wollen, würde ich mal behaupten, die Gemeinde ist 100% trailfrei - ich wüsste nicht, wo sich dort ein MTB-Kleinod verstecken sollte (lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren).


----------



## kodak (18. März 2015)

... Belgern-Schildau in Nordsachsen ?


----------



## Th. (18. März 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> ... Belgern-Schildau in Nordsachsen ?


 
Nein.

Ich biete mal einen "Gipfel"-Blick:


----------



## mathijsen (18. März 2015)

Die Gemeinde könnte Priestewitz sein, da hört's dann aber schon auf bei mir...


----------



## flashblack (19. März 2015)

Ja das dürfte zwischen Priestewitz und Kottewitz auf der linken Seite sein, ich bin da schon oft mit dem Auto lang ein Kreuz ist mir da aber noch nie aufgefallen. Wenn ich richtig liege darf @mathijsen weitermachen, da er mich ja quasi mit der Nase drauf gestoßen hat.


----------



## Th. (19. März 2015)

flashblack schrieb:


> Ja das dürfte zwischen Priestewitz und Kottewitz auf der linken Seite sein, ich bin da schon oft mit dem Auto lang ein Kreuz ist mir da aber noch nie aufgefallen. Wenn ich richtig liege darf @mathijsen weitermachen, da er mich ja quasi mit der Nase drauf gestoßen hat.


 
Ganz genau da. Im Gipfelbuch wird der Hügel (welcher eine ehem. Halde ist) unter dem Namen "Kottewitzer Buggl" geführt.
Also, @mathijsen darf weitermachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (22. März 2015)




----------



## Raumfahrer (23. März 2015)

Ist das im Kloster Alt-Zella? Bei Nossen?


----------



## mathijsen (23. März 2015)

Nein.


----------



## Th. (23. März 2015)

Mein erster Gedanke war Burg(ruine) Frauenstein...?


----------



## kodak (23. März 2015)

... sollte passen... genauer gesagt ist es das Schloß Frauenstein mit dem Silbermannmuseum inside... direkt neben der Burgruine Frauenstein ;-)


----------



## mathijsen (23. März 2015)

Richtig. Das Tor vom Schlosshof aus gesehen:




Und das Schloss selbst:




Das Museum müsste dann aber vom Vorhof aus zugänglich sein, denn der Innenhof sieht ja alles andere als einladend aus und am inneren Durchgang, wo mein Bike anlehnt, hing ein Schild "Privatgelände, Betreten verboten".


----------



## Th. (23. März 2015)

Also @kodak - dein Spiel...


----------



## kodak (24. März 2015)

... Nein es ist dein Spiel Herr @Th.... Ich habe ja nur deine Vorlage ganz wenig korrigiert, die paar Meter daneben, die Lokation Frauenstein stimmte ja perfekt ... ich habe nur Windschatten gelutscht und da ich Frauenstein nur mit der Ruine in Verbindung brachte ich aber das Heimatwissen von @Th. kenne, brachte mich das dann zu der sehr peniblen Korrektur, aber fremde Federn stehen mir nicht ...

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=599&page=2&start=29&ndsp=37&ved=0CKYBEK0DMCs


----------



## Th. (24. März 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> ... Nein es ist dein Spiel Herr @Th.... Ich habe ja nur deine Vorlage ganz wenig korrigiert, die paar Meter daneben, die Lokation Frauenstein stimmte ja perfekt ... ich habe nur Windschatten gelutscht und da ich Frauenstein nur mit der Ruine in Verbindung brachte ich aber das Heimatwissen von @Th. kenne, brachte mich das dann zu der sehr peniblen Korrektur, aber fremde Federn stehen mir nicht ...



Um ehrlich zu sein, ich hatte auch nur 'ne ganz dunkle Erinnerung - eigentlich nur 'ne Vermutung. Nix mit Heimatwissen.

Das nächste Bild wird dafür ganz einfach - mal sehen wer am Schnellsten zieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (24. März 2015)

Blick auf den Fichtelberg ...


----------



## kodak (24. März 2015)

Th. schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, ich hatte auch nur 'ne ganz dunkle Erinnerung - eigentlich nur 'ne Vermutung. Nix mit Heimatwissen.
> 
> ... wir haben das Bild hier gestern mal begutachtet, ein Kollege meine auch sofort "Frauenstein", aber auch nur eine Vermutung da er dort vor 20 Jahren das letzte mal war, naja die Bilderchen von Frauenstein fördern zuerst aber eben immer nur die Ruine zu Tage und so wurde es verworfen ... er hat sich heute früh gefreut zu hören das seine Vermutung richtig war, woran er es festmachte kann er ebenso wenig sagen, einfach nur eine blasse Erinnerung
> 
> Das nächste Bild wird dafür ganz einfach - mal sehen wer am Schnellsten zieht...



... schnell fahren kann ich weder hoch noch runter ... aber ziehen geht  wohl noch


----------



## Th. (24. März 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> ... schnell fahren kann ich weder hoch noch runter ...



Darauf würde ich nicht meinen Hals verwetten...

Ansonsten - Fichtelberg ist klar, aufgenommen von unterhalb des Keilberggipfels bei so einem netten kleinen Občerstvení...
...und jetzt hat @kodak den Ball wirklich.


----------



## kodak (24. März 2015)

... ein amtliches Bild, "29er in Stahl" stehen unter Naturschutz, blöd nur das ich nun den Wegweiser nicht mehr lesen kann, wer kann mir helfen, wo war ich nur :-(


----------



## Th. (24. März 2015)

Ha! Klassischer fake - nicht drauf reinfallen!
Das einzige Stahl-MTBer welches irgendwo rumhängt, (das Ur-29er schlechthin) hängt im Oberreintal an der Fahrradlkant'n.


----------



## kodak (24. März 2015)

Na gut, ich gestehe ja das ich es nicht allein lassen könnte und es mich weiter getragen hat... aber vielleicht brauche ich das Foto garnicht heraussuchen sondern es wird noch heute gelöst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (25. März 2015)

... ich konnte der Speicherkarte noch ein Bildchen entlocken ... leider setzt es keine Erinnerungen bei mir frei , doch vielleicht bei euch?


----------



## kodak (25. März 2015)

... mhhh ... dann schubse ich mal ein paar Pixel von diesem "Fake" weg, eine Schande schon was die Leute da so im Wald hinterlassen ... vielleicht hilft das Pixelschieben bei den Gedankensprüngen ...


----------



## kodak (27. März 2015)

... na dann wollen wir mal ein Rätsel daraus machen  ... was sagt uns das letzte Bild, irgendwie bin ich in der ....... Heide, natürlich nicht in der Dresdner, denn dort sehen die Schilderchen anders aus, das Rad bewegte ich dann auch nach links weiter, denn ich wollte kein "Pech..." haben und eventuell tief einsinken im "...", der Ort ist "Groß ...." und wird auch von ... "Groß ..." durchquert, dabei gibt es das adäqute "Klein ..." auch aber nicht direkt daneben, sondern eher spiegelverkehrt zu einem Ort, den bösartige Zungen mit Menschenaffen in Verbindung bringen, damit alles passt wird natürlich das kleine Pedant auch durch ... "Klein ..." durchquert ...


----------



## CC. (27. März 2015)

LOL
ich kanns nicht auflösen, es animiert aber ungemein zum Kartenstöbern und Miträtseln.


----------



## Th. (27. März 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> ... na dann wollen wir mal ein Rätsel daraus machen  ... was sagt uns das letzte Bild, irgendwie bin ich in der Laußnitzer Heide, natürlich nicht in der Dresdner, denn dort sehen die Schilderchen anders aus, das Rad bewegte ich dann auch nach links weiter, denn ich wollte kein "Pech_fluß_" haben und eventuell tief einsinken im "Moor_wald_", der Ort ist "Groß_dittmannsdorf_" und wird auch von _der_ "Groß_en Röder_" durchquert, dabei gibt es das adäqute "Klein_dittmannsdorf_" auch aber nicht direkt daneben, sondern eher spiegelverkehrt zu einem Ort, den bösartige Zungen mit Menschenaffen in Verbindung bringen, damit alles passt wird natürlich das kleine Pedant auch durch _die_ "Klein_e Röder_" durchquert ...


 
Da wars gleich wieder zu leicht...
Ich habe deinen Text mal nach besten Wissen ergänzt und ich glaube fast, genau dort war ich noch nie...


----------



## kodak (27. März 2015)

@Th. ... alles richtig aufgelöst, fehlt noch "Affendorf Gorilla" (Ottendorf Ockrilla) als Standort des Spiegels ;-)

für Freunde der elektronischen Karte, der Standort war:

Moorwald am Pechfluß bei Medingen
51.197721, 13.795115


----------



## CC. (27. März 2015)

Ahhh, Kleindittmannsdorf am Großglockner.
Jetzt hab ich's auch gefunden. 
Da war ich mit Groß- und Kleinokrilla auf dem Holzweg.


----------



## Th. (27. März 2015)

Da werde ich ja doch noch ein Winterbild los:





Also, wo war ich?
(Wahrscheinlich wieder viel zu leicht...)


----------



## mathijsen (28. März 2015)

Vielleicht irgendwo bei Hirschsprung und das im Hintergrund ist der Geising?


----------



## Th. (28. März 2015)

Nein, weder noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (28. März 2015)

Im Hintergrund ist mA der Sattelberg/Spicak....aber der Standort? keine Ahnung


----------



## Th. (28. März 2015)

Das wären dann schon mal 50 Prozent...


----------



## Th. (28. März 2015)

Ok, nahezu mühelos erreiche ich einen etwas höheren Standpunkt - vielleicht hilft der ja bei der Lokalisierung...


----------



## kodak (29. März 2015)

LKW's ... also Autobahn, damit Standpunkt in Tschechien oder im Grenzgebiet ... die Brücke rechts sollte diese sein, die Grenzbrücke verglast ist ...

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Go...2!3m1!1s0x4709963e2038a98b:0x2ab93b0e6be246be

also Standort doch Deutschland und ich sage mal alte Poststrasse, nähe Fürstenwalde ... war ich aber noch nie ;-) (also am Standort, immer von Oelsen oder Adolvof gekommen


----------



## Th. (29. März 2015)

Man nähert sich so langsam den 75%....
Standort stimmt noch nicht - ich erweitere mal den Bildausschnitt:


----------



## Th. (30. März 2015)

Ich schwenke noch mal ein wenig nach rechts...damit sollte es jetzt kein Problem mehr sein:


----------



## kodak (30. März 2015)

... bei mühelos hatte ich an einen Lift gedacht  ... aber da ich keinen Abfahrtslauf mache kenne ich mich da nicht aus, nun ist es wirklich ein Lift und dann können es nur noch die hier sein ... dann kamen die Ausschnittsvergrößerungen ;-)

2484 40
403 38 Telnice, Tschechische Republik
50.730584, 13.920142

also eine der beiden rechten, ob der mit dem Knick oder der ganz rechts :-( ... wenn das stimmen sollte dann darf der @Raumfahrer weitermachen, er hat ja schon mal den Finger auf der richtigen Stelle gehabt (Spicak)


----------



## Th. (30. März 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> ... bei mühelos hatte ich an einen Lift gedacht  ... aber da ich keinen Abfahrtslauf mache kenne ich mich da nicht aus, nun ist es wirklich ein Lift und dann können es nur noch die hier sein ... dann kamen die Ausschnittsvergrößerungen ;-)
> 
> 2484 40
> 403 38 Telnice, Tschechische Republik
> ...


 
So ist es. Den "geknickten" Lift (Schlepplift) gibt es nicht mehr, der wurde vor ein paar Jahren durch einen gebrauchten Zweiersessellift ersetzt und befördert jetzt auch Langläufer aus dem Tal auf den Gipfel des Rudny vrch zu den Loipen.

http://mapy.cz/s/gPUz

Um die Kurve zum ersten Rätselbild zu schließen, und um mein letztes diesbezügliches Bild noch loszuwerden - der Standort des Rätselfotos ist der Beginn der linken roten Piste (siehe mapy.cz-Link).


----------



## Raumfahrer (31. März 2015)

Danke @kodak ; ich mach dann mal mit einem leider etwas unscharfem Bildchen weiter...

Am Horizont halb rechts übrigens der Sattelberg. 

Wo befand ich mich und was würde man von der Stelle sehen, an der die beiden Fußgänger stehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (1. April 2015)

Proschhübel, Halde II. Und von dort vorn sieht man so einiges. Militärmuseum, Elbtal...
Oder... bin ich jetzt völlig auf dem falschen Dampfer?


----------



## Raumfahrer (1. April 2015)

Das ging ja ratz fatz..... 
Ja, Militärmuseum war gemeint.
@mathijsen mach bitte weiter.


----------



## mathijsen (5. April 2015)

Vorletztes Silvester verbrachte ich im Kreise von Freunden aus dem studentischen Milieu in einem kleinen Dorf. Tagsüber wurde dann als Verdauungsspaziergang eine Runde auf den Berg, an dessen Fuß das Örtchen liegt, in Angriff genommen. Von diesem doch recht vereinzelten Berg hatte man u.a. folgenden Ausblick:



Nach dem Berg kamen wir im dazugehörigen Wald noch an einem kleinen Teich vorbei und auf dem Rückweg wurden auf dem Spielplatz am Ortsrand Studenten wieder zu Kindern:



Wo war ich?


----------



## flashblack (5. April 2015)

Ich glaube den Kirchturm von Oschatz zu erkennen, demnach würdest du auf dem Collmberg stehen und wärst über Silvester in Collm gewesen.


----------



## mathijsen (5. April 2015)

Mal wieder schnell und exakt gelöst...


----------



## flashblack (6. April 2015)

Da wir schon lange keine Talsperren mehr hier hatten, hab ich gestern noch schnell dieses Bild gemacht:



So das lustige Talsperrenraten kann wieder beginnen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (7. April 2015)

Rauschenbach


----------



## flashblack (7. April 2015)

Richtig! Damit bist du wieder dran @mathijsen.


----------



## mathijsen (12. April 2015)

Das könnte etwas schwerer werden, da die Perspektive täuscht:


----------



## mathijsen (14. April 2015)

Tipp: Ich war am Sonnabend im mittleren Erzgebirge unterwegs...


----------



## tomadv (15. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich meine das ist die Pobershauer Kirche. Das Foto müsste östlich vom Ort entstanden sein. Vielleicht von der Straße rüber zum Tal der Schwarzen Pockau?

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## mathijsen (15. April 2015)

Die Kirche ist richtig. Der Standort stimmt nicht ganz. (Tipp: Tele...)

Das nächste Rätselbild ist dir aber schon mal sicher.


----------



## tomadv (15. April 2015)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht. Von der Straße schaut der Blick auch anders aus. Dann könnte es von der Morgensternhöhe (711m) aus sein?


----------



## mathijsen (15. April 2015)

Vom Feldweg aus, der von Norden zur Morgensternhöhe führt, ja.
Na denn, weiter geht's...


----------



## tomadv (16. April 2015)

Dann kommt hier das neue Rätsel. Der Blick geht nach Sachsen. Auf welchen Ort blicke ich und wo stehe ich?


----------



## leler (17. April 2015)

tomadv schrieb:


> Dann kommt hier das neue Rätsel. Der Blick geht nach Sachsen. Auf welchen Ort blicke ich und wo stehe ich?



Der Schatten der kantigen Säule hatte mich zuerst an den Hirtstein erinnert. Dessen Umgebung aber anders ausschaut. Also kann jedes x-beliebige Hügel im Erzgebirge sein, dachte ich und klickte weiter. Dann machte es aber Klick bei "Der Blick geht nach Sachsen." Standort also knapp außerhalb. Das macht es leicht:
*Rübenau vom Čihadlo (Lauschhübel oder auch Steinel) aus *- siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Čihadlo_(Erzgebirge)
 & http://www.ruebenau.de/lauschhuebel.html & http://foto.mapy.cz/265613-Cihadlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomadv (18. April 2015)

leler schrieb:


> *Rübenau vom Čihadlo (Lauschhübel oder auch Steinel) aus *- siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Čihadlo_(Erzgebirge)
> & http://www.ruebenau.de/lauschhuebel.html & http://foto.mapy.cz/265613-Cihadlo



Für die Lösung kann man eine 1 mit * vergeben…

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## leler (26. April 2015)

Danke und vorallem Sorry für die lange Sendepause. Beim nächsten Mal reiche ich den Staffelstab gleich weiter...
Dummerweise war der Bilderrätselvorrat aufgebraucht, wenig Zeit für neue und dann auch vergessen, etwas zum Fotografieren einzupacken 
:-(

Heute hat´s endlich geklappt. Anbei also das neue Rätsel:





*Wie heißt das abgebildete Gewässer?* 
Tipp: Es ist kein natürliches Gewässer und liegt in einer für diese Gewässerart eher untypischen Region Sachsens, da recht flach ringsherum...
Für die Experten sicher kein großes Problem .-)


----------



## trail_hawk (26. April 2015)

Talsperre Nauleis?


----------



## leler (26. April 2015)

Perfekt!
Ich wusste, dass die T-Experten spätestens nach dem Abgleich mit der Talsperrenliste dahinter kommen würden .-)
Da muss ich ja nicht mal die Nahaufnahme hinterherschieben:




Also: Glückwunsch!
Mach weiter...


----------



## kodak (4. Mai 2015)

@trail_hawk ... wir üben uns gern in Geduld aber es darf auch gern ein neues Bild sein ;-)


----------



## trail_hawk (4. Mai 2015)

Wo hab ich denn am Wochenende Kaffeepause gemacht? Ich war zwar auf der Rückfahrt von einer Rennradrunde, man kommt aber auch mit dem MTB hier vorbei.


----------



## mw.dd (4. Mai 2015)

trail_hawk schrieb:


> Wo hab ich denn am Wochenende Kaffeepause gemacht? Ich war zwar auf der Rückfahrt von einer Rennradrunde, man kommt aber auch mit dem MTB hier vorbei.



Haidemühle.

Macht die B97 mit dem RR Spaß?


----------



## trail_hawk (4. Mai 2015)

Haidemühle ist richtig. Heidmühle hätte ich auch gelten lassen. 


mw.dd schrieb:


> Macht die B97 mit dem RR Spaß?


Die liegt aber an der S95(?) (Radeberger Straße). Stadteinwärts kann man da, je nach Verkehrsaufkommen, meist gut heimwärtsrollen. Auswärts kann ich die auch nicht leiden. Bis zur Mühle bin ich übrigens verkehrsberuhigt den Gänsefuß über die Hofewiese gekommen.


----------



## mw.dd (4. Mai 2015)

trail_hawk schrieb:


> Die liegt aber an der S95(?) (Radeberger Straße)



Sorry, natürlich.

Ich habe leider kein Bild und gebe mal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (4. Mai 2015)

na dann ... ich bitte aber um richtige Schreibweise der Lösung ;-)


----------



## kodak (5. Mai 2015)

keiner eine Idee? ... was soll ich dazu sagen, vielleicht das es ein bedeutender Punkt war, von diesen wir hier auch schon ein paar hatten, heute hat diese Erhebung auch eine "Eineindeutigkeit" ...


----------



## Th. (5. Mai 2015)

Tja - keine Ahnung.
Ich versuch's mal mit einem Schuss ins Blaue....
Lt. Kameradaten aufgenommen am Dienstag, 21.4.15, 18.40Uhr - ich tippe mal auf einen Feierabendausritt ab Wohnort.
Es bleibt noch eine reichliche Stunde Restlicht zum heimkommen - bei deinem Tempo sagen wir mal 20-25km (+Bonus für bergab).
Wenn ich die Linien auf der Orientierungstafel richtig deute, reicht der Blick von N über O und S bis Westen. Du musst also auf einer recht markanten Erhebung sein. (Warum nichts im NW? Vielleicht gibt es da nur plattes Land...)
Das Material des Steines sollte granitartig sein - der Oberlausitzer ist heller, der hier ist rötlicher (Roter Granit - Meißen...?)
Weiter: Ein vormals bedeutender Punkt...? Einer der sächsischen Landesvermessung von 1860 vielleicht? Mit einem Namen, bei dem auf Korrektheit geachtet werden sollte?
Da fällt mir spontan nur die Baeyerhöhe ein - wollte ich auch schon immer mal hin.
Aber wie gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung...


----------



## kodak (5. Mai 2015)

... wie man sehen kann reicht logisches Denkvermögen vollkommen aus  ... alles richtig interpretiert, es ist die Baeyerhöhe, der höchste Punkt des Landkreises Meißen, das wäre die Eineindeutigkeit des Punktes ... gern nehme ich @Th. da mal mit, wenn der Fuß wieder heile ist ... hier noch ein paar Impressionen von der Erhebung ...










achso in NW hat man auch Sicht ...




also dann auf geht es @Th.


----------



## Th. (5. Mai 2015)

Viel Radgefahren bin ich dieses Jahr noch nicht - ein seltener Schnappschuß:





Wo war ich unterwegs?


----------



## kodak (5. Mai 2015)

Ich wuerde mal auf die durchfahrt/Tunnel in Moritzburg tippen... Links vom Schloßteich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (5. Mai 2015)

Ja.
Klar. Hohburgtunnel.
Womit @kodak wieder dran wäre.

@kodak - ich glaube, wir sollten mal so'ne Art "Nicht-Lösen-Pakt" schließen. Wird sonst für andere zu langweilig und für den Fred nicht so prickelnd... (Wobei, auf die Baeyerhöhe-Nummer bin ich stolz! )


----------



## kodak (6. Mai 2015)

... @Th. ... also ich denke "Nicht-Lösen-Pakt" ist nicht nötig, die Baeyerhöhe und auch damals den Napoleonstein hast Du ja mit viel Gehirnschmalz gelöst und nicht weil das Bild plakativ war, der Hohburgtunnel war dagegen sogar auf dem Handy lösbar ...
so machen wir eine kleine Zeitreise, da ich das Foto auf Grund der angespannten Lage im Weltengetriebe konspirativ schießen musste, bitte ich die Qualität zu entschuldigen  (andere Versionder miesen Qualität: da ich zu blöd bin so ein Smartphone richtig zu bedienen habe ich natürlich das Digitalzoom mit benutzt, da nützen auch keine 20,7 MPixel mit Exmor-Sensor hinter der Miniatur-Plastelinse etwas ...)


----------



## kodak (7. Mai 2015)

... also machen wir es ein wenig rätselhafter:

- es handelt sich um kein militärisches Objekt und doch ist es wie ein solches gesichert, ich würde sogar sagen das normale Militäranlagen nicht annähernd so gesichert waren 
- das Objekt der Bewachung , da lehne ich mich mal weit raus, hat jeder schon mal gesehen ...

achso, hochkant kann ich auch unscharfe Fotos machen ;-) ...


----------



## spümco (7. Mai 2015)

Nicht millitärisch &"Jeder schon gesehen" - nur von weiten und nicht von innen hab ich das Geld Elend schon gesehen.
Obs da solche Wachtürme gibt - weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## kodak (7. Mai 2015)

... leider nein, es ist nicht das Gelbe Elend, glaube auch nicht das es als Wahrzeichen gelten sollte bzw. jeder schon mal gesehen hat, ich hoffe nicht, vor allem von Innen ...

dann hier ein neuer versteckter Hinweis ...

Welches Gemüse ist denn zur Zeit so richtig im Rennen?  ... 

achso, langsam werden auch die Bilder schärfer


----------



## mathijsen (7. Mai 2015)

Ein Bärlauch-Wachturm?  Ach ne, das ist ja Kraut.
Würde mal auf einen Turm am Flughafen tippen, so zur Flugsicherung. Obwohl er dafür bissl oll aussieht. Vielleicht schon außer Betrieb.


----------



## kodak (7. Mai 2015)

... @mathijsen die Bärlauchzeit ist leider schon massiv im abklingen, der blüht schon überall (wo ich ihn kenne), ich bin auch nicht im Objekt, sondern fotografiere als Radler getarnt von der Wiese aus ... aber es war ja auch ein versteckter Hinweis, die Flugsicherung ist nicht wirklich geschützt, ja außer Betrieb ist sowohl das geschützte Objekt (nocht nicht lang her) als auch der Wachturm (doch schon etwas länger) ... Länge ist auch ein gutes Stichwort ;-) ...

Bild gibt es erst einmal kein neues oder doch? ... immerhin wird es langsam besser mit der Qualität der Bilder ...


----------



## trail_hawk (7. Mai 2015)

Fernsehturm alias "Tele-Spargel"?


----------



## kodak (7. Mai 2015)

wir nähern uns, das Gemüse ist schon mal entdeckt, Danke @trail_hawk , leider sind die mir bekannten Fernsehtürme auch nicht so abgesichert ... man sieht es nicht wirklich aber es ist ein zweireihiger gekröpfter Stachelrahtzaun mit Hundelaufbahn :-( ... wie geschrieben ist das Ding nicht mehr in Betrieb seit kurzem, also der "Spargel" ... und neben dem Tag des Sieges hat er morgen Einweihungs-Geburtstag, keinen Runden, den hatte er voriges Jahr ... warum hatten wir hier eigentlich noch nie ein Video hier, es wäre wesentlich einfacher mit Tonspur im Hintergrund (nette Doppeldeutigkeit) ... so noch ein wenig mehr Weitwinkel


----------



## kodak (7. Mai 2015)

... also es ist KEIN Fernsehturm oder Fernsehumrichter oder Richtfunkmast ... es ist ein Wahrzeichen, um das es auch ein wenig Streit gibt, da es erhalten werden soll, doch eigentlich keiner mehr benötigt ... irgendwie hat es aber natürlich schon mit dem Gemüse zu tun ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_hawk (8. Mai 2015)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sender_Wilsdruff 
Das Datum stimmt. Na dann Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## kodak (8. Mai 2015)

Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite an @trail_hawk ... hier mal noch ein paar Impressionen der heutigen Pferdzuchtstation

















Ich mag nicht wirklich glauben das sie den Aufwand, sowohl architektonisch als auch von der Sicherung her, nur für eine MW-Sendeanlage betrieben haben, wenn auch 250 kW Sendleistung beachtlich sind ... auf der anderen Seite war der Triebenberg militärisch viel wichtiger aber dafür unscheinbarer, naja so legt man auch falsche Fährten.


----------



## Th. (8. Mai 2015)

Naja, der Sender Wilsdruff hat ja nur so nebenbei fürs Volk Kurzweil verbreitet, zumindest ab 1968 stand der unter unmittelbarer Kontrolle des MfS. In Zusammenhang mit diversen anderen Anlagen in der DDR wurden Propagandasender (z.B. Radio Vltava) ausgestrahlt - deshalb auch die Sendeleistung. An diesem Status hat sich bis 1989 nichts geändert, selbst wenn in den 70/80er Jahren diesbezüglich nichts mehr ausgestrahlt wurde, blieben die Sendeanlagen "heiß" und streng bewacht.

Nachtrag: In Radebeul-Wahnsdorf stand oberhalb des Fiedlergrundes bis vor 10-15 Jahren ein Richtfunkumsetzer. Da gab es zwar keine Wachtürme, aber viel Stacheldraht. Als wir in den 70/80er Jahren dort als Stifte immer mal drumherum schlichen, kam auch immer ein Aufpasser (in Zivil) raus und scheuchte uns weg. Das war damals schon kameraüberwacht.
Im Gegensatz dazu war der Fernsehumsetzer oberhalb des Lößnitzgrundes überhaupt nicht gesichert - eigentlich erstaunlich, dass den damals nicht mal jemand umgelegt hat, verhinderte dieser Umsetzer doch den sauberen Empfang vom Sender (West)Berlin.


----------



## g-tour (8. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat doch kurzzeitig auch DT64 aus Willsdruff gesendet. Damals, als die UKW-Frequenz "futsch" war.


----------



## trail_hawk (9. Mai 2015)

Was zu sehen ist, ist nicht schwer zu erkennen, denke ich. Aber wo bin ich?


----------



## mw.dd (9. Mai 2015)

Wahnsdorf, Langenwiesenweg


----------



## trail_hawk (9. Mai 2015)

Das ging ja wieder flink. Also dann weiter gehts mit @mw.dd.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Mai 2015)

trail_hawk schrieb:


> Das ging ja wieder flink. Also dann weiter gehts mit @mw.dd.


Hausrunde  

Leider habe ich kein schönes Rätselbild aus der Region, es darf also, wer möchte...


----------



## Knusberflogge (10. Mai 2015)

Schade, dass ich das Wilsdruffer-Rätselbild erst jetzt entdeckt hab und vorab Entschuldigung für meinen Beitrag hier, der eventuell etwas ins OT gleitet...






kodak schrieb:


> ...
> Ich mag nicht wirklich glauben das sie den Aufwand, sowohl architektonisch als auch von der Sicherung her, nur für eine MW-Sendeanlage betrieben haben, wenn auch 250 kW Sendleistung beachtlich sind ...






Th. schrieb:


> ..., zumindest ab 1968 stand der unter unmittelbarer Kontrolle des MfS. In Zusammenhang mit diversen anderen Anlagen in der DDR wurden Propagandasender (z.B. Radio Vltava) ausgestrahlt - deshalb auch die Sendeleistung. ...




...doch zu spannend und interessant war die kurze Zeit, die ich mit meiner Freundin und jetzigen Frau da verbracht hab. Denn sie wollte nach ihrer Lehre eine gemeinsame Wohnung, Frauen halt  . Also führte uns eine Wohnungsanzeige vor ca.10 Jahren nach Wilsdruff - genau in eines der 3 Häuser, die vor dem Funkamt versteckt im Wald sind. 

Diese 3 Häuser wurden, und werden zum Teil auch jetzt noch, von Mitarbeitern des Funkamtes bewohnt. Überall Parkett, Wintergarten und neben dem Schuppen auch eine eigene Garage. Nahezu autark mit eigenem Stromnetz und Wasserversorgung. Die Briefkästen waren am Eingangstor des Funkamtes. 
Der Sperrstreifen, in dem früher Hunde patroilierten, konnte von den alten & neuen Bewohnern wie uns, damals zum kleingärtnern genutzt werden. War irgendwie sehr merkwürdig, aber wunderschön und absolut abgelegen. Der Lärm von der Autobahn war garnichtmal störend, ein herrliches Wohnen.

Wenn man bedenkt, wie sehr meine Eltern seit dem damaligen Ausreiseantrag unter DDR-Schikane gelitten haben ist es erstaunlich, dass ich da ohne Groll mit einigen Bewohnern ins Gespräch und gutem Kontakt kam. 

Allen voran natürlich mein damaliger Nachbar. Er war Ingeneur, erzählte von dem Keramiksockel aus Ungarn, der heut noch unter dem Sendemast steht. Der erste Sockel war unter der Last des hohlen Mastes geplatzt. Im Nachbarhaus der ehemalige Offizier, der mehrmals tote Tiere aus dem internen Feuerelöschteich holte, weil der Rand stark und flach gebaut ist. Und ganz vorn der Hausmeister, dem beim Verladen der Riesenbatterien Säure in den Stiefel lief. 




kodak schrieb:


> ... hier mal noch ein paar Impressionen der heutigen Pferdzuchtstation...



Geplant ist nun eine Art "Pferdehotel" mit Gästeunterkünften und Freiflächen für Trainingszwecke. Der jetzige Besitzer hat zum Leidwesen der Bewohner die Gärten im Sperrstreifen enteignet. Wobei das nicht ganz das richtige Wort ist, denn es war ja ein wildes Gärtnern ohne jegliche Pacht bzw. Vertrag.

Wo die jetzige Besitzergemeinschaft noch nicht aktuell war, konnten wir mühelos in das riesige Gelände hinein. Es war jetzt nicht Wandlitz, dennoch machten die kleinen Straßen, die nochmalige interne Sperrzone und die Straßenlampen mit vielen kleinen Gebäuden starken Eindruck auf mich. Unvergessen auch das üppige Pilzvorkommen und die Tatsache, dass man ungehindert und völlig frei in einem "verbotenen" Gebiet lustwandeln konnte. 
Auf dem Rätselbild ist einer der Wachtürme zu sehen, welcher durch die Türe damals begehbar war. Es ist der erste, welcher gleich rechts neben dem Haupteingang steht. Eigentlich absolut unspektakulär, da im Inneren nur eine Leiter zu einer Zwischendecke führte. "Cool" war´s trotzdem.

Im Inneren des Areals sind die Gebäude mit Buchstaben versehen und durch das Eingangsportal blickt man auf ein kleineres Haupthaus. Bei jedem Haus hatte man die Gelegenheit durch Fenster ins Gebäudeinnere zu gelangen. Ich habe das natürlich nicht gemacht! Aber wenn ich es gemacht hätte, dann hätte ich im Haupthaus den wunderschön vertäfelten Essenssaal gesehen. Gleich daneben eine Bühne mit Vorhang und dahinter die Küche mit all ihren Geräten sowie dem kleinen Essensaufzug hinunter zum Keller.
Am anderen Ende des Hauses lange Flure mit Sitzungssaal und den riesigen Lampen. Dann der doppeltürige Raum für Waffenausgabe und Verhör. Und immerwieder leere Zimmer und herrausgerissene Leitungen. Einige Schränke mit unspektakulären Aufzeichnungen wie Schichtbuch oder Essensbestellungen. Ein zweigeschössiger Keller hätte mich das gruseln geleert.

Und wenn ich im Eingangsgebäude gewesen wäre, so wäre ich auch da auf Echtholzparkett gestoßen, auf zahllose Zimmer und den ausladenden Treppenbereich.
Von da aus hätte ich auch die untenliegende später gebaute Baracke für vietnamesische Gastarbeiter sehen können. Diese wurden unter anderem zu Funkern und Ingeneuren aus- und weitergebildet.

Am spannendsten wäre jedoch das innenliegende Gebäude gewesen. Wenn ich darin gewesen wäre, hätte ich eine Menge Zeit verbracht - mehrmals! Ich wäre erst einmal nach links zu den beiden riesigen Generatoren gelaufen und hätte dahinter eine kleine Werkstatt entdeckt. Die alleine wäre wieder mit so vielen Türen und Verschlägen gewesen. 
Zurück hätte ich dann die Innerein des Sendebetriebes sehen können. Ich hätte alles von oben sehen können, da im Gebäude ein riesiger und sehr hoher Raum war, auf den man durch sepperate Fenster schauen konnte. Dort wären nochmals hinter Glaswänden verschiedensten Spulen, drehbare kleinere Spulen, Generatoren und Satelitenschüsseln zu entdecken, welche allesamt nach Innen gerichtet waren. Weiter hinten der Kontrollraum, ohne Fenster und mit riesigem Schaltpult. Daneben gleich eine Kammer die komplett aus Holz wäre.

An der Gebäudeseite hätte ich im Boden gelassene Schienen sehen können, welche für eine Batterie wäre die ins Gebäude geschoben würde. Daneben gleich riesige Belüftungsanlagen und die oberirdische Leitung die einfach weg in den Wald führt.
Wenn ich ihr nachgelaufen wäre hätte ich ein weiteres kleines Haus gesehen. Im Inneren wäre es fast komplett mit Blechplatten verkleidet gewesen.

Aber wie gesagt: hätte und wäre 

Nochmals sorry für OT und gern weiter mit den Rätselbildern    !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (10. Mai 2015)

@Knusberflogge ... Danke für die wohl schönste Beschreibung zu einem Rätselbild...Ja es ist der beschriebene Wachturm, im Inneren sieht man dann weitere, eben der Innensperrkreis... Deine Schilderungen des Prunkes nähren natürlich die Annahme das es weit mehr war als ein Mittelwellensender... Den Lärm der Autobahn fand ich sehr intensiv, die Briefkästen hingen noch leicht verstört am beschriebenen Platz, ein Opel Vectra ist über und über mit Staub überzogen, die Garagen links neben dem Tor ohne Tieren... Direkt am Zaun beim sendemast ist die Lautbahn jetzt eine Pferderennbahn, ist ja ein schönes Rund... Die Pferde sehen für mich als.Laien sehr edel aus...


----------



## Knusberflogge (10. Mai 2015)

Gerne, danke Dir!

Ja, die Pferde sind meines Wissens Polopferde. Da wir nun in der Nähe ein kleines Häuschen haben, sehe ich ab-und-an diverse G-Klassen & Range Rovers die Funkamtsstrasse entlang fahren.
Ich finde es schön, dass das Areal genutzt wird. Die Gebäude sind, wie die drei vorstehenden Häuser, ebenfalls denkmalgeschützt.




kodak schrieb:


> ... Deine Schilderungen des Prunkes nähren natürlich die Annahme das es weit mehr war als ein Mittelwellensender...



Ja, ich denk mal schon - ganz klar! Wobei es da die verschiedensten Thesen gibt, kurioser Weise auch damals von den Bewohnern. 

Generell kann ich sagen, dass es da früher vergleichsweise privilegierter zuging. Sei es der Telefonanschluß in den Wohnhäusern oder mein oben erwähnter Fußbodenbelag in Echtholz und räumlich geänderten Verlegemustern.
Auch das riesige Wandbild im Speisesaal oder ebend das übrig gebliebene Mobilar, die aufwendigen Metallgeländer und Treppenaufgänge im Inneren. Sicher, alles kein Standart mehr heute. Doch beim durchgehen merkt man einen leicht elitären Hauch des Besonderen. Zumindest ging es uns immer so, nicht zuletzt auch durch das Hintergrundwissen begünstigt.


----------



## kodak (10. Mai 2015)

@Knusberflogge ... Da mw.DD kein Foto hat würdest du eigentlich ein sehr legitimer Erbe sein ;-)... Ich hole meine Eier immer in Lotzen... naja um die Ecke kann jeder


----------



## Knusberflogge (10. Mai 2015)

Ja gut, wenn Keiner was dagegen hat. Bis spätestens Morgen würd ich also ein neues Bild einstellen...


----------



## Knusberflogge (10. Mai 2015)

An der Erhebung mittig im Hintergrund werden mit Sicherheit Alle schon einmal vorbei gefahren sein. Wo ist sie zu finden?


----------



## CC. (10. Mai 2015)

Welche Erhebung??
Das Radl ist ja klasse! Fatty in rosa *lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (10. Mai 2015)

Danke Dir!



CC. schrieb:


> Welche Erhebung?? ...



Die von Menschenhand geschaffene, über dem Lenker & Vorderrad  .


----------



## kodak (10. Mai 2015)

Deponie Groben?


----------



## Knusberflogge (10. Mai 2015)

Nein, kein Müll - eher Steine. Und wie gesagt, wirklich Jeder ist schon 100m daran vorbei gefahren  . Ein letztes Bild vom "Gipfel" aus:


----------



## kodak (11. Mai 2015)

solch ein Erdsteinhuegel ist mir dann noch an der A4 in blasser Erinnerung... Glaube vor dem Tanneberger Loch in Richtung Chemnitz auf der linken Seite...


----------



## Knusberflogge (11. Mai 2015)

Moin!

So isses, genau den meine ich  . 

Die Wälder entlang der A4 eignen sich meiner Meinung nach recht gut zum radeln. Theoretisch kann man u.a. auch in der Triebischtalbaute einkehren. 
Ich mache meistens auf dem gezeigten Steinhügel Essenspause und dann geht´s zurück. Ist irgendwie eine schöne Stelle und der Ausblick eigentlich ganz prima.


----------



## kodak (11. Mai 2015)

... gestern musste ja das schöne Wetter genutzt werden, war zwar per pedes unterwegs, das Zielgebiet war bekannt, aus Zeitgründen leider immer umkurvt/weggelassen, es hat sich mehr als gelohnt kann ich nur sagen ... dabei wurde auch etwas gesichtet was nicht mal annähernd auf dem Schirm vorher war, man kann nur hoffen das sich jemand findet zwecks Erhaltung ... also wo war ich


----------



## kodak (12. Mai 2015)

... okay, ich drehe mich mal um


----------



## kodak (13. Mai 2015)

... alle schon in Feierlaune? ... da ich die nächsten Tage nicht verfügbar bin hier mal ein geklauter Hinweis ... jetzt ein wenig abstraktive Gedankenspielerei betreiben und die Lösung liegt auf dem Präsentierteller ;-) ... auf alle Fälle den der Tante Brille ...


----------



## Th. (13. Mai 2015)

Und, schon gekauft?


----------



## kodak (13. Mai 2015)

... wäre eine Überlegung wert, warum nur hat es der Herr Zick damals nicht gemacht, saniert usw. bevor er sich vom Acker gemacht hat? das wäre eine sinnvolle Geldverschwendung gewesen ... interessant ist aber das es zum Verkauf steht, da das Eingangsportal zur Schloß-Anlage zur Zeit wirklich saniert wird, dahinter aber sowohl die rechts stehenden Häuser als auch der Pavilion keinen guten Eindruck hinterlassen, somit nicht wirklich klar ist wer diese Maßnahme stemmt ... der Zick-Zack Fussweg ins Tal der kleinen Triebisch ist vollkommen gesperrt, die Mauern oben sehen auch nicht wirklich mehr gut aus ... also für alle Kaufinteressenten, es ist das Schloß Taubenheim, das andere Bild die Kirche zu Taubenheim ... nun kann ich verdient den Staffelstab an @Th. weitergeben, es wäre schön wenn sich ein Interessent für das Schloß findet ... das Foto des Taubenschlages diente der Findung der Örtlichkeit Taubenheim, der Herr Th. brauchte das aber bestimmt nicht wirklich zur Lösung des Rätsels ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (13. Mai 2015)

Da ich es ohne den Hinweis ohnehin nicht gewusst hätte, gebe ich einfach mal frei - also, wer will?


----------



## kodak (21. Mai 2015)

hello world ... keiner eine Kamera oder ein Foto?


----------



## darkJST (21. Mai 2015)

Damit es hier weitergeht...die abgebildeten Personen dürfen ausnamsweise mitraten


----------



## darkJST (22. Mai 2015)

Ich klau mir mal ein Bild...gleiche Stelle, anders Jahr, anderer Blick:


----------



## spümco (22. Mai 2015)

Auf dem letzten Bild denke ich den Hochwald zu erkennen - aufgrund des Albumnames des ersten Bildes tippe ich mal punktgenau irgendwo in Tschechien...


----------



## darkJST (22. Mai 2015)

Hochwald ja, Tschechien nein...obwohl die Grenze von da nur einen Steinwurf weit entfernt ist...oder auch zwei Ich warte auf eine oder gar zwei genauere Ortsbezeichnungen...gibt jede Karte her


----------



## sbradl (22. Mai 2015)

Irgendwo da? https://www.google.de/maps/@50.8272991,14.75466,399m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Th. (22. Mai 2015)

Ich denke, das ist die Wiese am Forsthaus Lückendorf. Dort wo es zur Fuchskanzel reingeht, bzw. Richtung oberes Weißbachtal/Böhmisches Tor usw.


----------



## darkJST (22. Mai 2015)

Th ist näher dran, um nicht zu sagen, dass er eine Punktlandung gemacht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (25. Mai 2015)

Sollte nicht zu schwer sein  - wo habe ich mein Pferdchen geparkt?


----------



## tanztee (25. Mai 2015)

Talsperre Malter?


----------



## Th. (25. Mai 2015)

tanztee schrieb:


> Talsperre Malter?


Muss ich - mit allem Respekt vorm Tourenfredchef - ver*NEIN*en.


----------



## tanztee (25. Mai 2015)

Wechseln wir einen fluß weiter westlich ... Talsperre Lehnmühle


----------



## Th. (25. Mai 2015)

Na also - einmal nachsetzen und versenkt. Talsperre Lehnmühle ist korrekt.


----------



## tanztee (25. Mai 2015)

Für treue Tourenfredleser sicher nicht schwer, erstmal ohne Tipps:





ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (26. Mai 2015)

Na, wo bleiben die Bahnfans 
Tipp: man kann da in Armreichweite in der Saison Kaffee trinken ... gibt lecker Kuchen ... auch Kaltgetränke


----------



## kodak (26. Mai 2015)

... Ich rate mal... Bahnwaerterhaeuschen in Tharandt?... Obwohl das auch außerhalb der Saison alles bietet...


----------



## tanztee (26. Mai 2015)

... die hatten wirklich Winterpause, blätter mal im Tourenfred nach hinten

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## kodak (27. Mai 2015)

@tanztee  da habe ich wohl immer Glück gehabt, wusste nur das ein Teil der Mannschaft sich neu orientieren wollte, allerdings steuere ich es nie mit dem Untersatz an ... als Kind wollte ich schon immer mal dahin, naja nun als "Großes Kind" hat es geklappt mit uns


----------



## kodak (28. Mai 2015)

Nein es gibt keine neuen Bilder... Ein Hinweis wurde mir zugespielt... es war schon einmal vertreten...


----------



## darkJST (29. Mai 2015)

Der Steinbruch nahe der Haltestelle Mordgrundbrücke an der B6?


----------



## kodak (29. Mai 2015)

Leider bekommt der Kandidat keine Punkte... es ist schon etwas besonderes an diesem Steinbruch bzw. dem was man sieht


----------



## tanztee (29. Mai 2015)

Porphyrfächer Tharandter Wald??


----------



## kodak (29. Mai 2015)

@tanztee ... vollkommen richtig, also um ganz genau zu sein sind es die Porphyrfächer am Landberg in Mohorn-Grund am Rande des Tharandter Waldes ...

http://www.osterzgebirge.org/gebiete/11_1.html


----------



## tanztee (30. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Auflösung @kodak 
Mangels passendem Bildmaterial gebe ich ab 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashblack (1. Juni 2015)

Dann mache ich mal hier weiter.
Ich bin bei meiner gestrigen Tour mal von meiner Standardroute abgewichen um diese bei OSM eingezeichnete Schutzhütte zu erkunden:



Wo war ich?


----------



## tanztee (3. Juni 2015)

Wasn los hier?? 
Hab extra gewartet ... das sollte doch nicht so schwer sein??
Da?

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## flashblack (3. Juni 2015)

Ja, richtig!
Dachte auch nicht, dass es schwer würde (wahrscheinlich haben die anderen Miträstler auch keine Bilder mehr). Andererseits hätte ich es bis Sonntag auch nicht lösen können, obwohl ich glaube mich in der Heide recht gut auszukennen.

In der Hütte gibt es übrigens ein Hüttenbuch in das man sich eintragen kann.


----------



## mathijsen (3. Juni 2015)

Hast du immer noch Bildermangel, @tanztee? Da würde ich mal einspringen...


----------



## tanztee (4. Juni 2015)

*Dann mal los*, ich hätte jetzt nur so ein Verlegenheitsbild zur Hand was in 0,5 sec erkannt worden wäre 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## mw.dd (4. Juni 2015)

Dann eben ich, ich habe mindestens drei gut


----------



## tanztee (4. Juni 2015)

Ich mach jetzt mal DAS hier!!


----------



## mw.dd (4. Juni 2015)

tanztee schrieb:


> Ich mach jetzt mal DAS hier!!



Gut. Dann kannst Du ja in der Zwischenzeit den Wikipedia-Eintrag zum Namensgeber schreiben, da gibt es nämlich erstaunlicherweise keinen...


----------



## kodak (4. Juni 2015)

Junge Heide, Oberförster Jahn Denkmal

http://www.klotzscher-heideblatt.de...-karl-jahn-am-24-november-2013-enthuellt.html

darf gestehen das ich unter 0,5 s geblieben bin ... nein, ich schreibe keinen Wiki-Eintrag für ihn ;-) ... der link sagt ja alles was man wissen sollte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (4. Juni 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> darf gestehen das ich unter 0,5 s geblieben bin



Wenn man da schon mal gefahren ist, ist das glaube ich keine Kunst. So viele kommen da aber nicht lang, deswegen hatte ich schon auf eine etwas längere Lösezeit gehofft...


----------



## kodak (4. Juni 2015)

@mw.dd  im Prinzip schon richtig, doch steht das Teil nun an einer der "Autobahnen" in der Jungen Heide, schwierig da nicht vorbeizukommen, ist aber bei vielen Bildern so, wer es schon mal gesehen hat für den ist es total einfach, Andere werden es nicht annähernd wissen können, ein Touri kommt da mal eben nicht vorbei, das ist wohl richtig. Bild kommt spätestens am Freitag ... übrigens cooles Rad was Du fährst  

hier noch mal ein paar Ideen für einen Ausflug bzw. ein älteres Bild (aus dem Geocache Eintrag entnommen), die Stele ist ja noch nicht so lang dort


----------



## kodak (4. Juni 2015)

... auf Grund der Temperaturen bin ich für ein wenig Abkühlung ;-) und damit hier mal nicht nur locals zum Zuge kommen auch ein recht einfaches Bild ... also wo war ichbzw. welcher Berg ist im linken Bildteil zu sehen 





Aussentemperatur war -13 Grad Celsius, da fiel es schon schwer sich von den Handschuhen zu trennen, nein ich war nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs, sondern auf LL-Latten, da wird einem ganz schnell wieder warm und man kann gerade bei 50 cm Pulverschnee prima vorankommen


----------



## Th. (7. Juni 2015)

Nun - nix los hier? Liegt es Wintermotiv? Ich denke, das ist der Kahleberg vom Galgenteich aus gesehen...


----------



## kodak (7. Juni 2015)

Ja, wo sollte es sonst sein... dachte das ist mehr als einfach das Foto... @Th. also weiter geht es... übrigens der Große Galgenteich um es ganz genau zu sagen ;-)


----------



## Th. (7. Juni 2015)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass @mathijsen einsteigen wollte: 


mathijsen schrieb:


> Hast du immer noch Bildermangel, @tanztee? Da würde ich mal einspringen...



Falls dem nicht so ist, krame ich morgen mal im Archiv...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (8. Juni 2015)

Also dann...


----------



## mathijsen (10. Juni 2015)

Tipp: Das Areal sollte eigentlich schon seit Jahren wieder besser aussehen. Hoffentlich wird's jetzt nun wirklich mal...


----------



## kodak (10. Juni 2015)

http://www.teichmueller24.de/Hochwasser.htm

die Lösung wäre dann der Haltpunkt Buschmühle ;-)


----------



## mathijsen (10. Juni 2015)

korrekt


----------



## kodak (10. Juni 2015)

... Freischuss ... also wer wollte schon immer mal ein Bildchen einstellen? wäre schön das hier nicht eine Art "geschlossene Gesellschaft" entsteht, habe festgestellt das manche Fotografen wirklich nur menschliche Lebewesen ablichten, obwohl man sie über unbekanntes Sachsen-Gelände führt :-(


----------



## schibiker (10. Juni 2015)

Dann will ich mal


----------



## flashblack (10. Juni 2015)

Kann es sein, das in der Nähe dieses Turm noch ein anderer großer Turm steht?
(will keinen Lösungsversuch machen, da ich keine Bilder mehr hab)


----------



## schibiker (11. Juni 2015)

Nein, nicht das ich wüsste


----------



## flashblack (11. Juni 2015)

ja hab mich geirrt. Weil der Turm so bewohnt aussah, dachte ich an den Johannesturm in Dresden, der ist aber viereckig.


----------



## Th. (12. Juni 2015)

Ich würde sagen, das ist der Turm in der Dippoldiswalder Heide, am Restaurant Heidehof. Irgendein sächsischer König...müsste googeln...

Nachsatz: Nee, geht so nicht als Antwort. 
Das ist der König-Johann-Turm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schibiker (17. Juni 2015)

Genau der ist es .. Th. ist dran.


----------



## Th. (18. Juni 2015)

Ja. dann also....

Beim Durchforsten meines Bilderarchivs fiel mir dieser Schnappschuss ins Auge:





Pünktlich zur Schafskälte ein frostiges Bild, bei dem wahrscheinlich nicht das "Wo bin ich?" sondern "Wer ist das?" im Vordergrund steht.
(In Anbetracht der momentan relativ geringen Bewegung im Thread würde ich auch eine von beiden Lösungen akzeptieren...)


----------



## mathijsen (19. Juni 2015)

von rechts nach links: Falco, Steffen aka cuberacer und ähhm... vllt. Frank aka brozzomd?


----------



## Th. (19. Juni 2015)

Lasse ich gelten.

Falco, cubera_*s*_er und "Andre S" im Polenztal.
Geknipst bei der ersten und einzigen "DoB Wanderung". (brozzomd hatte kurzfristig abgesagt, weil er dringend den Computer seiner Mutter formatieren musste...) 

Weiter mit @mathijsen .


----------



## CC. (28. Juni 2015)

Th. schrieb:


> Weiter mit @mathijsen .


@mathijsen.... Mathijsen....
Huhu!


----------



## mathijsen (28. Juni 2015)

oh richtig. ich schau mal, ob ich was zur verfügung habe.


----------



## mathijsen (1. Juli 2015)

So, jetzt aber... doch noch ein rätseltaugliches Bild gefunden.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Juli 2015)

Kunnerstein. Zum dritten Mal


----------



## mathijsen (1. Juli 2015)

Echt? Die beiden letzten Male müssen aber schon länger her sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (1. Juli 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Echt? Die beiden letzten Male müssen aber schon länger her sein...





much175 schrieb:


> So liebe Leute, aufwachen
> 
> Bevor es hier in den Tiefschlaf geht, rüttel ich den Fred mal wach. Solange wir noch auf die Auflösung warten, können wir ja schon weiterspielen .
> 
> ...





FrankyFire schrieb:


> WoW, das hab' ich nicht erwartet.
> 
> Aber hier mein Bilderrätsel. Eine recht beliebte Stelle bei mir in der Gegend. Gehört mehr oder weniger auch zu meiner Hausrunde. Wenn es doch etwas zu schwer ist, gibt es noch ein paar Bildertips.
> 
> ...



Aber die Perspektive war neu 
Dafür darfst Du gleich nochmal.


----------



## mathijsen (3. Juli 2015)

Hier stellen sich gleich zwei Fragen: Wo "bin" ich und wo bin ich?


----------



## darkJST (3. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß es, ich weiß es! Kann aber erst am Montag nen Bild reinstellen


----------



## sbradl (3. Juli 2015)

Letztens auf einem Betriebsausflug sind wir mit nem Dampfer von Dresden nach Pirna gefahren. Da sah es überall so oder so ähnlich aus also wirds wohl irgendwo in der Gegend sein ^^


----------



## mathijsen (3. Juli 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Ich weiß es, ich weiß es! Kann aber erst am Montag nen Bild reinstellen


Kannst doch trotzdem schon beantworten.


----------



## darkJST (3. Juli 2015)

Panometer Dresden/Turm der Hofkirche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (3. Juli 2015)

Richtig. Genauer gesagt das Asisi-Panorama "Dresden 1756" im Panometer (ehem. Gasometer) Dresden-Reick. Ich "bin" auf dem Turm der Hofkirche und blicke auf Altendresden (die heutige Innere Neustadt). Rechts die Augustusbrücke.

Hier noch ein Blick auf den Zwinger mit dahinterliegendem Stadtgraben:


----------



## GlockeGT (4. Juli 2015)

Dresden war aber schön damals!


Gruß Glocke


----------



## kodak (11. Juli 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Ich weiß es, ich weiß es! Kann aber erst am Montag nen Bild reinstellen



... es ist ja bald wieder Montag @darkJST ... vielleicht dann?


----------



## darkJST (12. Juli 2015)

Verflixt! Ich mach mir einen Termin für nach der Arbeit...


----------



## darkJST (13. Juli 2015)

Da stand son Huggl in der Landschaft...


----------



## Th. (13. Juli 2015)

Spontan würde ich mal auf die Schöne Höhe Elbersdorf tippen (also nahe dem Quandt'schen Belvedere).


----------



## darkJST (13. Juli 2015)

Da benutzt man schon extra Schneetarnung und dann gehts doch so schnell





Bist


----------



## mathijsen (13. Juli 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Da stand son Huggl in der Landschaft...


Ich war schon mehrmals dort, aber diesen Huckel hab ich noch nie gesehen. Wo liegt der denn bzgl. des Belveders?


----------



## Th. (13. Juli 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Ich war schon mehrmals dort, aber diesen Huckel hab ich noch nie gesehen. Wo liegt der denn bzgl. des Belveders?


...ca. 100m westlich der Kneipe...

@darkJST , ich hatte mich irgendwann im Tourentröt schon mal als "Quandt-Fan" geoutet - und gerade festgestellt, dass ich dieses Jahr noch gar nicht dort zu Besuch war...

Erkannt habe ich das Ganze am Schild rechts des Hügels:




...sollte mal ein Aufhänger zum Fotorätsel werden....

Neues Bild kommt morgen...


----------



## darkJST (13. Juli 2015)

Ansicht zweites Bild 160° nach links drehen...oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (14. Juli 2015)

So...
...mal wieder ein Griff ins Archiv - "ä Dürmschn"...nur wo? (Das untere Drittel habe ich mal abgesägt - wäre zu einfach...)


----------



## Th. (15. Juli 2015)

...da versuche ich mal das Sommerloch zu stopfen.
Das Areal in ganzer Pracht:


----------



## tanztee (15. Juli 2015)

Bosel? Also kurz vor der Aussicht die "Wirtschaft"?

Würde ja hier zum Thema "Kulturtrails" passen 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Th. (16. Juli 2015)

@tanztee , korrekt.
Naja..."Kulturtrails"...(räusper)... das Bild entstand bei einem klassischen Familienausflug nach den Weihnachtsschlemmereien 2012.
Immerhin sind wir von unten hochgelaufen...

Damit bist du an der Reihe.


----------



## paloma71 (22. Juli 2015)

Spring da mal in die Lücke


----------



## tanztee (23. Juli 2015)

Jo, hab jetzt eh kein Bild ... bin schon still


----------



## GlockeGT (23. Juli 2015)

Alte Bobbahn Auffahrt zum Pöhlberg, Stoneman Miriquidi. (Eigentlich fährt man da aber)


Gruß Glocke


----------



## kodak (23. Juli 2015)

... kann ja täuschen aber ich sehe bei den Reifen nicht wirklich Profil ... deswegen vielleicht die Schiebepassage?


----------



## paloma71 (23. Juli 2015)

Richtig  !  War im Juni dieses Jahr,hatten das beste MTB-Wetter.Nur noch Schlamm auf der alten Bobbahn.Hinterrad war mit RaceKing RS bestückt,war kein Grip mehr da.Da hilft nur noch schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlockeGT (23. Juli 2015)

So, ich versuch mal ein Bild einzustellen...






Wo befindet sich dieses Türmchen???


Gruß Glocke


----------



## ColdBlood (23. Juli 2015)

König Albert Turm auf dem Spiegelwald. Grünhain Beierfeld ;-)


----------



## GlockeGT (23. Juli 2015)

War ja quasi ein Heimspiel, stimmt natürlich. Weiter geht's.


Gruß Glocke


----------



## ColdBlood (23. Juli 2015)

hey war erst einmal.dort vor jahren


----------



## GlockeGT (25. Juli 2015)

Na Chris, wo bleibt das nächste Rätselbild? 


Gruß Glocke


----------



## ColdBlood (26. Juli 2015)

So, bis auf GlockeGT darf jeder raten. für dich ist es zu einfach Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlockeGT (26. Juli 2015)

Hätte ich auch nicht gemacht. 


Gruß Glocke


----------



## Sonnen-Biker (26. Juli 2015)

Ich würde sagen das ist die Querenbachtalsperre bei Stollberg (oder Stollberger Talsperre, keine Ahnung was die offizielle Bezeichnung ist ;-) ).


----------



## ColdBlood (26. Juli 2015)

richtig!


----------



## Sonnen-Biker (26. Juli 2015)

Ok, dann bleiben wir mal noch etwas bei Wasser. Was ist hier zu sehen?


----------



## tblade_ (26. Juli 2015)

Ich könnt schwören das Fatty hab ich letzte Woche irgendwo gesehen, aber ich weiß nicht mehr wann und wo.. 

Hochwasserrückhaltebecken Lauenstein


----------



## Sonnen-Biker (26. Juli 2015)

Stimmt genau!


----------



## tblade_ (26. Juli 2015)

Weiter geht's:


----------



## mathijsen (26. Juli 2015)

Pirna-Sonnenstein von einem Ausblick oberhalb von Posta aus gesehen.


----------



## tblade_ (26. Juli 2015)

Ne du, das ist ne ganz andere Ecke.


----------



## ore-mountain (27. Juli 2015)

scheint wohl eher ne mtb-untypische Ecke zu sein ...
Dem Kirchturm zu Folge ist es wohl Penig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tblade_ (27. Juli 2015)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Dem Kirchturm zu Folge ist es wohl Penig



Penig ist schonmal richtig, aber bisschen genauer gehts bestimmt.


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Juli 2015)

oberhalb der Mulde, konkreter geht nicht


----------



## tblade_ (28. Juli 2015)

Naja, ist zumindest nicht falsch. Weiße Spitze wäre es gewesen. Was daran jedoch MTB-untypisch sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## ore-mountain (3. August 2015)

ok, neues Rätzel


----------



## mathijsen (4. August 2015)

Vielleicht Talsperre Lehnmühle?


----------



## ore-mountain (4. August 2015)

leider ganz falsch


----------



## Langundo (4. August 2015)

ich würde eher auf Talsperre Pöhl tippen - bin mir aber ziemlich unsicher^^


----------



## ore-mountain (4. August 2015)

kalt


----------



## sbradl (4. August 2015)

Stausee Quitzdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (4. August 2015)

leider auch falsch


----------



## kodak (7. August 2015)

... gebe mal als Rateidee die Talsperre Saidenbach ab ...


----------



## ore-mountain (7. August 2015)

auch falsch ... ist doch nicht so schwer bei dem großen Gewässer ...


----------



## sbradl (7. August 2015)

Nächster Tipp aus meiner Gegend: Stausee Bautzen


----------



## ore-mountain (7. August 2015)

nein, das Gegend ist auf jeden Fall bergiger!

Bei der nächsten falschen Antwort gibt es einen Tipp. Dann sollte es jeder erraten!


----------



## Th. (7. August 2015)

Ich rate auch mal: Eibenstock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (7. August 2015)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> nein, das Gegend ist auf jeden Fall bergiger!
> 
> Bei der nächsten falschen Antwort gibt es einen Tipp. Dann sollte es jeder erraten!


Man sieht ja nur paar kleinere Berge und die gibts bei den beiden Talsperren hier in der Gegend tatsächlich auch  Dachte es es wäre hier etwas, weil alles weiter westlich doch zur Genüge bekannt ist bei den Leuten, die hier im Forum unterwegs sind


----------



## ore-mountain (8. August 2015)

Th. schrieb:


> Ich rate auch mal: Eibenstock.


richtig geraten!
Da es eine Trinkwassertalsperre ist, kommt man nur an wenigen Stellen ans Wasser. Deshalb ist sie vieleicht auch nicht so bekannt.
Sie ist aber schließlich die größte Talsperre in Sachsen.


----------



## Th. (9. August 2015)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> richtig geraten!
> Da es eine Trinkwassertalsperre ist, kommt man nur an wenigen Stellen ans Wasser.



Nun, ich denke aber, genau da schon mal gewesen zu sein. Jaja, auch Dresdner verweilen regelmäßig in den Badegärten - nun ja, ich würde lieber mehr drumherum Wandern/Radfahren, aber die Familie setzt nun mal Prioritäten...

Neues Rätsel:
Irgendwie 'ne schicke Hütte - allerdings keine Ahnung wie man wohntechnisch runde Räume möbiliert...


----------



## titzy (9. August 2015)

Th. schrieb:


> Irgendwie 'ne schicke Hütte - allerdings keine Ahnung wie man wohntechnisch runde Räume möbiliert...


Ist das so ein "neumodisches" Energiesparhaus, oder steht das schon länger?
Ich hatte mal vor Jahren eine Doku im TV über so ähnliches Haus gesehen, was sich dann mit dem Sonnenstand mit dreht.
War schon recht abgespacte, sah baer glaub ich auch etwas anders aus. Ob das in Sachsen stand weiß ich auch nicht mehr.

Aber wegen der Einrichtung: fahr doch mal hin und klingel!


----------



## kodak (10. August 2015)

... davon gibt es hier in der Nähe viele Beispiele von bewohnten Rundbauten namens Mühle, doch weder Pegenau, Zaschendorf oder die Hellerhofstrasse passen zum Bild, mehr wollen meine Gedächtnis auch gerade nicht entspringen ;-)


----------



## biker123456 (11. August 2015)

Moritzburg?


----------



## kodak (11. August 2015)

@biker123456 ... du meinst die hier

Windmühlenweg 22
01468 Moritzburg
51.152851, 13.674490

wusste garnicht das die so hoch steht, das irretierte mich ein wenig, aber vielleicht auch nur coole Perspektive vom @Th. gewählt ... lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## biker123456 (11. August 2015)

ist glaube ich vom Feld hinten aus und da geht es nämlich etwas hoch .. war da nur 2-3 mal aber von vorn ..

Edit: es ist das 100%


----------



## Th. (11. August 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> ist glaube ich vom Feld hinten aus und da geht es nämlich etwas hoch .. war da nur 2-3 mal aber von vorn ..
> 
> Edit: es ist das 100%



Kann ich bestätigen.
Sehr gut, ist ja nicht direkt das Trailrevier dort...





Naja, direkt "hoch" geht es auch vom Feld hinten nicht. Die Perspektive vom Gartenzaun hat aber immerhin gereicht, @kodak zu irretieren .

Also biker12viele...du darfst.


----------



## biker123456 (11. August 2015)

dann mal viel Spaß beim rätseln:





Edit: ich bin nicht durchgefahren - nur für das Bild gestellt. Ich habe darauf geachtet, dass Kette o.ä. keinen Wasserkontakt hat -> keine Verschmutzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashblack (12. August 2015)

das könnte der Prießnitzfall sein


----------



## biker123456 (12. August 2015)

hm .. das ging aber schnell - RICHTIG!


----------



## flashblack (12. August 2015)

Dann mache ich mal weiter




Tipp auch wenn der schiefe Apfelbaum und Horizont es suggerieren ist es dort ziemlich eben.


----------



## leler (12. August 2015)

Vermutlich im Land der rosa Obstdiebe


----------



## flashblack (12. August 2015)

Ne Äpfel geklaut haben wir dort eigentlich nicht. Es ist auch nicht das Bild eines außerirdischen der gerade weggebeamt wird, sondern ein testbild für eine Selbstauslöseraufnahme und damit ich das Recht am eigenen Bild nicht verletzte, hab ich das Model verwischt.


----------



## flashblack (14. August 2015)

keiner ne Idee? Also die beiden Berge rechts hinten sollten zumindest den Dresdener Bikern bekannt vorkommen. Auch in der Nähe des Standortes gibt es einige gute Trails.
Und für alle nicht Dresdener: Wer sich die Beiträge des Tourenthreads des letzten Jahres aufmerksam durchliest findet sicher auch die Lösung.


----------



## kodak (14. August 2015)

... ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster mit einer Antwort ... also die Berge sind Quohrener Kippse und Wilisch, das große Gebäude steht in Rabenau und der Fotograf irgendwo bei Kleinopitz/Großopitz ... dachte erst an Somsdorf aber da ist man glaube ich nicht so hoch ... aber am Ende passt ?Opitz nicht wirklich von der Perspektive her ... von Pphrsdorf aus sieht man Kippse und Wilisch auch sehr gut, da passt aber Rabenau wieder nicht ... also am Ende keine Ahnung wo der Fotograf steht  (wenn denn die anderen Punkte stimmen sollten)


----------



## flashblack (14. August 2015)

Ich lasse das mal als Lösung gelten, da dein erster Gedanke richtig war. Ich stehe kurz nach dem Ortsausgang Somsdorf. Tanztee hat letztes Jahr auf seiner "Windberg, Bellmanns Los und 13 Drehen"-Tour  ein ganz ähnliches Bild geschossen, allerdings erkennt man da Rabenau wesentlich besser und auch die Berge sind schöner in Szene gesetzt.


----------



## kodak (14. August 2015)

@Flashback ... Danke, so kann einen die Erinnerung täuschen  ... merke schon ich werde alt, erst patze ich bei @Th. komplett, obwohl dort schon zig mal vorbeigerauscht aber diese Perspektive ... nun sagte die Perspektive Somsdorf aber die Erinnerung spielte mit der Höhe verrückt ... wrid Zeit das die Temperaturen wieder vernünftig werden, da kann ich den Bilderspeicher im Kopf wieder füllen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (15. August 2015)

... wo "versteckt" sich dieser offizielle Wanderweg? ...





@CC. ... extra ein Bild mit "Lieblingsberg" herausgesucht ;-) ...


----------



## Th. (15. August 2015)

Was für'n tolles Bild!
Keine Ahnung wo der Pfad genau verläuft - die Eckpunkte (Keulenberg, Windräder Braunsdorf, alter Funkturm Altfranken) sind klar - jetzt müssten wieder die Karten ausgelegt werden. Wahrscheinlich irgendwo am Tharandter Wald (soll jetzt keine Lösung sein - nur so als Gedankenspiel...)


----------



## kodak (16. August 2015)

@Th. schade, aber vielleicht kann ich Dich so aus der Reserve locken mit den Landkarten ...





für alle die keine Landkarten zur Verfügung haben, je nach Bildschirmgröße helfen zwei einfache Bewegungen ...


----------



## CC. (16. August 2015)

Böhmische Dörfer. ... trotz Hinweisen 
Zumindest den Berg Richtung Südschweden konnte ich zuordnen


----------



## Th. (16. August 2015)

Leider hatte ich vom Landberg nie so gute Sicht, dass ich ein Gegenfoto hätte posten können...
Nach dem Hinweis auf den offiziellen Wanderweg und dem Anpeilen der markanten Punkte, Keulenberg - Grumbach Deponie und Funkturm Altfranken - auffallendes Haus in Wegrichtung (Lindenweg 5, 01737 Tharandt-Pohrsdorf, 50.999989, 13.532147), komme ich zum Schluss, dass du auf dem bei OSM mit Gräsersteig benannten Pfad wandelst. So irgendwo da: 50.994898, 13.518323

Das zweite Bild ist auch ganz nett - Wilisch, dahinter Pirna Sonnenstein, das Windrad bei Börnchen an der B170, Fernsehturm DD, Valtenberg...sehr schön.


----------



## kodak (16. August 2015)

Th. schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich vom Landberg nie so gute Sicht, dass ich ein Gegenfoto hätte posten können...
> Nach dem Hinweis auf den offiziellen Wanderweg und dem Anpeilen der markanten Punkte, Keulenberg - Grumbach Deponie und Funkturm Altfranken - auffallendes Haus in Wegrichtung (Lindenweg 5, 01737 Tharandt-Pohrsdorf, 50.999989, 13.532147), komme ich zum Schluss, dass du auf dem bei OSM mit Gräsersteig


...
Alles richtig angepeilt... Der Weg hat sogar ein offizielles Schild an der Straße... Ich hole immer mal Honig in Grund, herrlich cremig gerührt und so kommt man immer mal zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (16. August 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> ...
> ... Ich hole immer mal Honig in Grund, herrlich cremig gerührt und so kommt man immer mal zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort an...



Hhm...Honig in Mohorn-Grund, Eier in Lotzen....ich sollte wohl mal meine Einkaufsgewohnheiten mit meinen Fahrradstrecken abgleichen...

Wie auch immer, da ich gerade kein schickes Rätselbild auf der Platine habe, kann weitermachen wer will.


----------



## kodak (16. August 2015)

Th. schrieb:


> Hhm...Honig in Mohorn-Grund, Eier in Lotzen....ich sollte wohl mal meine Einkaufsgewohnheiten mit meinen Fahrradstrecken abgleichen..


Ich nehme es als Motivation neue Gegenden zu erkunden und natürlich auch um sinnvoll dem Hobby zu frönen, also wird sinnlos erst einmal gefahren und nebenbei immer schön geschaut was es so gibt am Wegesrand, worüber sich zu Hause vielleicht sogar gefreut wird, Blumen sind der Klassiker, so kommt am Ende regionaler Einkauf, Freude und Hobby gut unter einen Hut... Vorhin gab es Aroniabeeren, mal sehen wie die sich so machen...


----------



## Th. (16. August 2015)

Blumen? 
Kommen die dann in den Rucksack oder werden die ans Oberrohr geschnallt?


----------



## kommaklar (16. August 2015)

Th. schrieb:


> Hhm...Honig in Mohorn-Grund, Eier in Lotzen....ich sollte wohl mal meine Einkaufsgewohnheiten mit meinen Fahrradstrecken abgleichen...
> 
> Wie auch immer, da ich gerade kein schickes Rätselbild auf der Platine habe, kann weitermachen wer will.


Da ich hier schon lange die Rätsel verfolge, nehme ich das Angebot mal an.


----------



## tblade_ (16. August 2015)

PSW Markersbach


----------



## kommaklar (16. August 2015)

Richtig...


----------



## tblade_ (16. August 2015)

Dann bleiben wir gleich mal in der Region:


----------



## tblade_ (18. August 2015)

Ein erster Hinweis: Dort unten fließt die Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## mathijsen (18. August 2015)

Ich bilde mir ein, sowas mal von der Bahnstrecke Zwickau - Aue aus gesehen zu haben.


----------



## tblade_ (18. August 2015)

Also eine Bahn fährt dort nicht, oder sollte ich eher sagen - nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (18. August 2015)

ich stehe grad auch auf dem Schlauch ...
Ist das am Floßgrabenweg?


----------



## tblade_ (18. August 2015)

Richtig, ist ein Wasserkraftwerk (?) gegenüber des Steinbruchs knapp unterhalb des Floßgrabenwegs.


----------



## ore-mountain (19. August 2015)

ok 

neues Rätzel:


----------



## tomadv (19. August 2015)

Hallo,

meiner Meinung nach ist das der Blick Richtung Westen vom Fichtelberg…

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## ore-mountain (19. August 2015)

richtig!


----------



## tomadv (19. August 2015)

OK, dann blicken wir mal in die Richtung... Auf welchem Berg befinde ich mich?


----------



## ore-mountain (19. August 2015)

mmmh, das müsste am Pfahlberg sein


----------



## tomadv (19. August 2015)

Nein, der Pfahlberg ist es nicht. Dessen direkten Gipfelbereich hatte Kyrill damals verschont...


----------



## Leuchtentrager (19. August 2015)

tomadv schrieb:


> ... vom Fichtelberg…


Äh, woran erkennt man das? An den Wolken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tblade_ (19. August 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Äh, woran erkennt man das? An den Wolken?



Im Osten geht die Sonne auf, im Süden ist ihr Mittagslauf, im Westen wird sie untergehen, im Norden ist sie nie zu sehen.


----------



## tomadv (19. August 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Äh, woran erkennt man das? An den Wolken?



Ich stand dort einfach schon oft und da erkennt man es eben...


----------



## Leuchtentrager (19. August 2015)

Um diese Antwort zu vermeiden, habe ich im Zitat extra alles, außer "vom Fichtelberg", weggelassen. 

@tomadv - Also an den beiden Pfählen und weil es praktisch frei von allen Besonderheiten ist. Oder so.


----------



## tblade_ (19. August 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Um diese Antwort zu vermeiden, habe ich im Zitat extra alles, außer "vom Fichtelberg", weggelassen.



Als ich die Antwort verfasst habe stands aber noch drin. 
Der Standort war ja durch die Höhe naheliegend.


----------



## tomadv (19. August 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Um diese Antwort zu vermeiden, habe ich im Zitat extra alles, außer "vom Fichtelberg", weggelassen.



Was ist an meiner Antwort nicht richtig? Drück dich mal konkreter aus...


----------



## tomadv (19. August 2015)

tblade_ schrieb:


> Als ich die Antwort verfasst habe stands aber noch drin.
> Der Standort war ja durch die Höhe naheliegend.



Ich meine auch, dass vor ein paar Minuten noch meine ganze Antwort zitiert wurde. Und das @ an mich wurde auch nachträglich eingefügt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (19. August 2015)

Mein Gottchen, seid Ihr schnell hier.

@tblade_ - Ich habe es versucht, schnell noch zu ändern, bevor so eine Antwort kommt. Leider nicht geschafft.

@tomadv - Als ich #4263 gelesen habe, habe ich mein Posting schnell noch ergänzt, um klarzustellen, dass nicht Dein Posting gemeint ist.

Ich hoffe mal, dass jetzt nicht schon wieder was geko...

Nein, es ist nicht gelungen, auf "Antwort erstellen" zu drücken, bevor hier weiter problematisiert wird.


----------



## tomadv (19. August 2015)

@Leuchtentrager: Also, ich war in meinem Leben X-mal auf dem Fichtelberg und kenne die Landschaft und die Gegebenheiten am Gipfel. Außerdem erkennt man es an der Höhenlage. Ich erkenne es auch an besagtem Pfahl. Dort kommt der Wanderweg hoch...


----------



## Leuchtentrager (19. August 2015)

Danke.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (19. August 2015)

tomadv schrieb:


> Auf welchem Berg befinde ich mich?


Auf dem Pfahlberg?


----------



## tomadv (19. August 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Auf dem Pfahlberg?



@tblade_: Wo finde ich den Smiley, der den Computer zertrümmert?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (20. August 2015)

Auch schau.  Den Smiley findest Du bei den Smileys. Ich melde mich hier mal lieber ab.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (20. August 2015)

Als letztes Adé sende ich noch den Taufichtig.


----------



## tomadv (20. August 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Als letztes Adé sende ich noch den Taufichtig.



Richtig. Jetzt musst du aber doch noch mal posten, nämlich ein neues Foto...


----------



## Leuchtentrager (20. August 2015)

Man mag es nicht glauben, aber ich habe kein brauchbares Bild aus Sachsen. 

Das einzige Bild, wo zufälligerweise etwas Landschaft drauf ist, ist das hier:







Aber das ist zum Raten etwas zu doof. Also kann gern jemand anders was einstellen. Joker!


----------



## biker123456 (20. August 2015)

A13 Richtung Dresden - die Brücke im Huntergrund ist die Brücke Abfahrt Marsdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (20. August 2015)

.. ich habe auch kein Bild, da es ja aber eh nicht zum raten war, kann jemand anders


----------



## GlockeGT (21. August 2015)

Dann spring ich mal ein, von wo aus sehe ich die Sonne untergehen??







Gruß Glocke


----------



## spümco (21. August 2015)

aus Richtung West bis Südwest...


----------



## jk197 (21. August 2015)

spümco schrieb:


> aus Richtung West bis Südwest...


 
Bei uns geht die da immer unter .


----------



## GlockeGT (21. August 2015)

Ich warte mal noch mit nem Tipp...


Gruß Glocke


----------



## GlockeGT (23. August 2015)

Also das was da am Horizont "produziert" wird, wird ganz in meiner Nähe "umgespannt".


Gruß Glocke


----------



## kodak (23. August 2015)

...Ein Umspannwerk... Aber wo nur ;-)


----------



## GlockeGT (23. August 2015)

Ich fahre ohne Licht, heißt also ich bin nicht weit weg von zu Hause... Na nu aber 


Gruß Glocke


----------



## ColdBlood (23. August 2015)

ist es das windrad neben der Ortsumgehung Aue Richtung Autobahn auffahrt Hartenstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlockeGT (23. August 2015)

Nee, das was du meinst ist viiiiieeeel größer.


Gruß Glocke


----------



## spümco (24. August 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Bei uns geht die da immer unter .


Bei uns ganz im Osten gibs halt nur aufgehende Sonnen...


----------



## jk197 (24. August 2015)

spümco schrieb:


> Bei uns ganz im Osten gibs halt nur aufgehende Sonnen...


 
Vielleicht stimmt das mit der Scheibe ja doch und wir wurden jahrelang veräppelt von wegen die Erde wäre eher eine Kugel  Jetzt verschwind ich aber lieber mal wieder in meine Region, da erkenn ich dann doch mehr Bilder, wobei Ausritte ins Vogtland zumindest gar nicht so weit wären.


----------



## GlockeGT (24. August 2015)

Also gut, ich stehe also beim Umspannwerk in Zwönitz, und schaue grob Richtung Zwickau. Am besagten E Werk führt eine ausgeschilderte Mtb Tour vorbei, die sogenannte 'Klaus Neukirchner Runde' rund um die Bergstadt Zwönitz. Familientauglich.
In diesem Sinne, es möge wer mag 


Gruß Glocke


----------



## tomadv (28. August 2015)

OK, damit es weitergeht… Auf welchen Berg blicke ich?


----------



## Joe27 (30. August 2015)

Klingenthal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (30. August 2015)

Müsste es da nicht "Klingenberg" heissen? ^^


----------



## diamantradler (30. August 2015)

Ich glaub der Blick geht Richtung alte Aschbergschanze der Berg  müsste der Kiel sein.


----------



## tomadv (30. August 2015)

diamantradler schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Blick geht Richtung alte Aschbergschanze der Berg  müsste der Kiel sein.



Der Blick stimmt, der Kiel ist es nicht ganz… Der Berg hat einen berühmten Namensvetter im Erzgebirge. Obwohl Klingenthal geologisch und geographisch ja auch noch zum Erzgebirge gehört...


----------



## diamantradler (30. August 2015)

Scheibenberg ?


----------



## tomadv (30. August 2015)

diamantradler schrieb:


> Scheibenberg ?


 
Richtig...


----------



## diamantradler (30. August 2015)

Ich geb mal ab da ich kein Bild habe.


----------



## kodak (30. August 2015)

... ein paar Tage frei konnte ich intensiv nutzen meinen Horizont zu erweitern  ... wo war ich?


----------



## Th. (30. August 2015)

Napoleonschanze Hohnstein würde ich sagen...


----------



## kodak (30. August 2015)

...So ist es... Ein herrlicher Aussichtspunkt, den man unbedingt mal aufsuchen sollte...


----------



## Th. (30. August 2015)

Glücklicherweise konnte ich heute auch ein Tourenwochenende verbuchen - vereint mit einem Familienwochenende, wo Frau und Kinder ebenso auf ihre Kosten kamen...unglaublich, ist aber so.
Ich konnte viele (für mich) weiße Flecken auf der Radkarte tilgen und habe somit viele neue Rätselbilder. Eines habe ich mal spontan ausgewählt, der Rest wird demnächst im Tourenthread erscheinen (und somit als Rätselbild vernichtet...).




Ja, die Zeiten waren hier schon mal besser - aber wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (31. August 2015)

Also dann mal die ersten Tipps:
Über das Viadukt rollten bis 1972 Züge (Normalspur) - jetzt führt ein Wanderweg darüber, die Mühlenruine (ehem. wasserkraftbetrieben) ist - wenn auch sicher mit anderen Aussehen - mehrere hundert Jahre alt und arbeitete bis 1958.
Wer jetzt aber denkt, dass in dem lieblichen Tal Ruhe eingekehrt ist, irrt. Seit reichlich zwei Jahrzehnten existiert da ein mehr oder weniger beständiger Schallpegel, dessen Ursache ein weiteres halbes Jahrhundert zurückliegt.


----------



## mathijsen (1. September 2015)

Th. schrieb:


> Also dann mal die ersten Tipps:
> Über das Viadukt rollten bis 1972 Züge (Normalspur) - jetzt führt ein Wanderweg darüber, die Mühlenruine (ehem. wasserkraftbetrieben) ist - wenn auch sicher mit anderen Aussehen - mehrere hundert Jahre alt und arbeitete bis 1958.
> Wer jetzt aber denkt, dass in dem lieblichen Tal Ruhe eingekehrt ist, irrt. Seit reichlich zwei Jahrzehnten existiert da ein mehr oder weniger beständiger Schallpegel, dessen Ursache ein weiteres halbes Jahrhundert zurückliegt.


Bahntipps? Da bin ich zur Stelle! 
Würde sagen: Brücke der Strecke Löbau-Radibor über das Löbau Wasser nahe der Gröditzer Skala. Der Lärmbringer ist die A4.


----------



## Th. (1. September 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Bahntipps? Da bin ich zur Stelle!
> Würde sagen: Brücke der Strecke Löbau-Radibor über das Löbau Wasser nahe der Gröditzer Skala. Der Lärmbringer ist die A4.



Ganz genau.
Das Gröditzer Viadukt an der Wuischker Mühle.

Weiter geht's mit @mathijsen .


----------



## tblade_ (8. September 2015)

@mathijsen


----------



## mathijsen (10. September 2015)

Sorry...



Ist sicher zu einfach...


----------



## kodak (10. September 2015)

... ich bin für Schloß Hermsdorf (bei Ottendorf Okrilla ...) ... ja warum nicht mal etwas einfaches? ...

damit wir die Zeit wieder aufholen hier schon mal interessanten Daten zum Schloß

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermsdorf_(Ottendorf-Okrilla)

und das Foto von @mathijsen einmal mit wegretuschiertem  Fahrrad

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermsdorf_(Ottendorf-Okrilla)#/media/File:Hermsdorf_Schloss_1.jpg


----------



## kodak (10. September 2015)

... da die Lösung klar ist stelle ich gleich mal das nächste Bild ein ... sollte auch einfach sein, bevor jemand fragend fragt, ohne Fahrrad dort gewesen ;-)


----------



## Th. (11. September 2015)

Ah ja - ein bisschen Kultur schadet nie.
Ich war zwar auch schon ein paar mal auf dem Völkerschlachtdenkmal - allerdings war mir der Leipziger Südfriedhof noch nie so imposant aufgefallen (wahrscheinlich blickt man vorzugsweise weiter rechts auf die City...).
Im Hintergrund sollte somit das Kraftwerk Lippendorf sein...


----------



## kodak (11. September 2015)

... Alles richtig...dachte ja ein anderer Teil Sachsens nutzt die Chance...also weiter geht es mit @Th.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (11. September 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> ...dachte ja ein anderer Teil Sachsens nutzt die Chance...[/USER]


Zugegeben - war 'ne gute Vorlage, habe ich zu spät erkannt.

Naja, machen wir mit einem anderen Teil Sachsens weiter...


----------



## kodak (11. September 2015)

... ach @Th. das ist nicht schlimm, war ja auch verwundert das keiner Hermsdorf schon in die Tasten geklimpert hatte am Donnerstag  ... also ich sehe nur wieder eine zum Wohnhaus umfunktionierte Mühle, einen Feuermeldeturm und ich würde sagen ein Wasserspeicher (von links nach rechts) ... diese Kombination lässt mich rätseln , also Aufgabe erfüllt


----------



## Th. (11. September 2015)

Nun, da das Bild nicht wirklich gute Qualität hat, Bestätigung und Korrektur:
1. von rechts nach links!
2. ja - Wohnhaus mit ehem. Mühle (ich glaube, als Wohnhaus wird die Ex-Mühle nicht genutzt)
3. ja - Feuerwachturm
4. nein, kein Wasserbehälter. Laut EMF-Datenbank eine "Sonstige Funkanlage" mit Hauptstrahlrichtung 90°, 210° und 330°.

...und extra Tipp: Die Häuser gehören zu einem Ortsteil einer recht gut betuchten sächsischen Gemeinde.

Ja - wo ist das aber?


----------



## Waldschleicher (12. September 2015)

Schönfeld?


----------



## kodak (12. September 2015)

Naja betucht ist Schönefeld als Teil von Dresden nicht wirklich, ist ja eventuell auch doppeldeutig zu verstehen, also im Sinne von Tuchmacher oder so... Da wäre auch die Gegend um Grimma ins Auge zu fassen...Dies so meine Ueberlegung zum Thema...Aber ich tappe auch im Nirwana :-(


----------



## Th. (12. September 2015)

Na, vielleicht liegt @Waldschleicher gar nicht so verkehrt - "Schönfeld" ist zwar in jedem Fall falsch, ganz in der Nähe liegt aber auch eins von vielen "Schönfeld"s in Sachsen. Keine Ahnung welches er meint.
Und @kodak - nix Grimma und "gut betucht" ist wirklich nur als Redewendung (also nicht wörtlich) zu verstehen, der Wohlstand der Gemeinde stammt eher aus der Verarbeitung von Zellulose, Hemicellulose, Lignin und solchem Zeugs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (12. September 2015)

Naja diese Verarbeitung ist Lampertswalde...stimmt da wäre noch ein Schloss Schönfeld... Als Dresdner ist man halt immer ein wenig Betriebsblind... Also sorry an @Waldschleicher


----------



## kodak (12. September 2015)

... also der Feuerwachturm gehört nach Weißig am Raschütz und der Funkmast ist die Nummer 89010584 ... Schönfeld Nummer 2 sollte also rechts liegen vom Standort ... jetzt gehe ich mal ein wenig Fahradfahren, gern @Waldschleicher übernehmen wenn er denn das 2. Schönfeld meinte  ...


----------



## Waldschleicher (12. September 2015)

Th. schrieb:


> "Schönfeld" ist zwar in jedem Fall falsch, ganz in der Nähe liegt aber auch eins von vielen "Schönfeld"s in Sachsen. Keine Ahnung welches er meint.


Als nicht Dresdner kenne ich nur eins vom durchfahren, insofern- dito.


----------



## Th. (12. September 2015)

Ich mache noch mal einen Satz daraus:
Ich befinde mich nahe der Fasanerie zwischen Schönfeld und Linz mit Blickrichtung West über den Lampertswalder Ortsteil Schönborn mit der Holländermühle hinweg zum Raschützwald.


----------



## Waldschleicher (12. September 2015)

Für mich war der Fernsehturm klar. Insofern gibt es dort auch nur ein Schönfeld. Oder nicht?


----------



## Th. (12. September 2015)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Fernsehturm


verwirrt mich jetzt etwas - da ich die Auflösung schon geschrieben habe hier noch mal die Koordinaten des Fotostandpunktes zur Ausräumung der letzten Fragen. Im Tourenthread gibt es noch paar Sätze und weitere Bilder.

Wer jetzt hier weitermacht, ist mir egal. Hauptsache ein schönes Rätsel.


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. September 2015)

Da haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet und ich gebe ab.


----------



## kodak (14. September 2015)

... also am Samstag war ich ja noch eine Kleinigkeit unterwegs, neue Gebiete wollten erkundet werden ... dabei kam mir folgender Standpunkt vor die Linse





drehte ich mich 180 Grad sah es so aus ...





Also wo war ich ... Bonuspunkte gibt es wer sagen kann was auf dem zweiten Bild das Häusschen zu bedeuten hat, ich habe es schlicht vergessen, also sowohl Standpunkt als auch die Bedeutung  ...


----------



## Th. (14. September 2015)

Sehen meine trüben Augen auf Bild 1 in nordwestlicher Richtung etwa den Collmberg?


----------



## kodak (14. September 2015)

@Th. ... schauen wir mal etwas genauer hin, man wird ja nicht jünger  und dem Alter wollen wir doch auch eine Chance geben





ja, wirklich, ich glaube er kann es nicht leugnen, also wir sehen da wirklich den Collmberg ... jetzt läuft Kopfkino ab, wie der Th. über der Landkarte liegt und die Lösung findet  ... bitte lasse uns teilhaben, unseren Dank hast Du schon jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (14. September 2015)

Kalkwerk Ostrau? Danke für den Tipp mit dem Collmberg, der ist mir auf dem ersten Blick gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## kodak (14. September 2015)

@Orwell ... Glückwunsch, Ziel versenkt  ... ja so ist es, mein Ziel war an diesem Tag 





der Mensch braucht Ziele, ein Bioladen der Samstag bis 19:00 geöffnet hat, dazu noch Hoffest am Samstag, kurz gecheckt, also Elberadweg bis Zehren gedonnert (feinster Rückenwind) und dann auf einem schönen Radweg das Ketzerbachtal hinauf nach Lommatzsch und dann auf direktem Weg nach Pulsitz, da kam in Zschochau der erste Flash, Flugplatz, betreten verboten, mitten in der Pampa ... die Lösung es ist der Drachenflieger und Gleitschirmverein Ostrau e.V. der dort eine Startbahn mit mobiler Winde betreibt, im Bild ist der Tower  ... 





dann kam der Dolomitsteinbruch, das wusste ich aber erst zu Hause was da abgebaut wird . Spassig ist noch das dort im Tal der Jahnatalradweg verläuft, man aber hinter Meissen auch einen Wegweiser Richtung Jahnatal sehen kann, war verwirrt was meine Orientierung betrifft, aber alles in Ordnung, es sind 2 verschiedene Bäche namens "Jahna" und auch sollte man in Niederjahna/Oberjahna (bei Meissen) und Jahna (dort bei Ostrau) sehr genau unterscheiden. 

So genug erzählt, 107 km bei gerade mal 350 hm, Rückweg ein wenig windig von vorn aber 22,4 km/h ... also Kilometerfressen der gehobenen Art .

also dann sind wir gepannt auf dein Foto @Orwell


----------



## Orwell (14. September 2015)

Schöne Runde! In Jahna war ich bisher nur beruflich auf vier Rädern.  

Hier nun mein Bild. Auf welchen Ort blicke ich?


----------



## Orwell (16. September 2015)

Echt keiner? Hier ein Tipp: Der gesuchte Ort liegt im Westen Sachsens, ganz in der Nähe der thüringischen Grenze.


----------



## M-Sommer (18. September 2015)

Der Blick geht auf Wolkenburg an der Zwickauer Mulde?!


----------



## Orwell (18. September 2015)

Korrekt! Du darfst!


----------



## M-Sommer (19. September 2015)

Wo befindet sich das Schwein?


----------



## M-Sommer (23. September 2015)

Hinweis: Das gesuchte Schwein rennt duch das Erzgebirge.


----------



## kodak (24. September 2015)

... ich weiss nicht wo es ist aber damit es hier weitergeht einfach mal ein Tipp ... der Sauensäger ist in der Nähe von Mulda ansässig ... denke nicht das die auf dem Bild abgebildete Sau von ihm ist, da dafür die Nasenlöcher (kenne den Fachbegriff nicht wirklich) zu tief ausgearbeitet sind, also ich sage Breitenbrunn  (wohl wissend das es das nicht ist, dunkel kann ich mich auch an das Greifenbachtal erinnern wo glaube ich so etwas stand, allerdings hat man zum Marathon da wenig Zeit direkt darauf zu achten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-Sommer (24. September 2015)

Hallo Kodak, Danke für den Beitrag … leider waren die Ansätze ziemliche „kalt“ .

Damit es weiter geht  löse ich auf und gebe frei.

Die Sau rennt in einem Wald (ich kenne ihn nur als Miriquidi) zwischen Börnischen und Lengefeld (50.725992, 13.143682) zwischen den beiden Talsperren Neuzehnhain 1 und Neuzehnhain 2. 

Also der nächste bitte


----------



## Th. (28. September 2015)

Damit es hier weitergeht:



Sollte ganz einfach sein (zumindest mit div. Internetsuchassistenten...)


----------



## spümco (29. September 2015)

Monumetenberg Groß Radisch?


----------



## sbradl (29. September 2015)

Wie gemein, endlich mal was aus meiner Gegend und ein Berg, wo ich sogar schonmal oben war und dann kommt der @spümco früher...


----------



## Th. (29. September 2015)

spümco schrieb:


> Monumetenberg Groß Radisch?


Das stimmt natürlich. 
Also, @spümco hat den Ball....


----------



## spümco (1. Oktober 2015)

So, da der @sbradl ja so betrübt ist, dass ich schneller war, bleib ich mal in der Gegend und geb ihm ne neue Chance...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (1. Oktober 2015)

Hm also bewusst gesehen habe ich die Stelle noch nicht. Eine grobe Idee, in welcher Gegend ich suchen muss habe ich aber...


----------



## kodak (1. Oktober 2015)

hier mal die Übersetzung  ... da muss man nicht so viel nachdenken 

C'est sur les ruines des temps reculés que 
Carl Andreas von Meyer zu Knonow 
a construit ce bâtiment 
avec l'aide des amis de la belle nature, 
en 1796.

Sa mort l'a empêché d'y pénétrer 
après son achèvement.


----------



## sbradl (1. Oktober 2015)

Dank einer kleinen Hilfe weiß ich jetzt wo es ist (aber ich kann jetzt natürlich nicht mehr guten Gewissens auflösen  )

@darkJST ist da aber auch schon oft genug dran vorbei gefahren...


----------



## spümco (1. Oktober 2015)

Ihr mit Eurem Internet...


----------



## darkJST (1. Oktober 2015)

Naja etwas Internet ist ja durchaus erlaubt Müsste wohl so in oder um Görlitz sein, mehr weiß ich auch nicht^^


----------



## sbradl (1. Oktober 2015)

Durch Internet hab ich es nicht herausgefunden. @kodak hat mir quasi die Lösung verraten. Aber ich war dann doch erstaunt, wie nah es an meiner Hausrunde liegt. Allerdings seh ich es nicht direkt, sondern müsste mich umdrehen.


----------



## spümco (1. Oktober 2015)

Na und wo genau drehst Du Dich das nächste Mal nun um? Die Auflösung fehlt ja noch...


----------



## sbradl (1. Oktober 2015)

Ja ich dachte jmd. anderes will es verraten, weil mir ja unfair geholfen wurde 

Ich drehe mich um, wenn ich meinen Hausberg - die Landeskrone - erklommen habe und mir die Schienbeinschoner für die nette Treppenabfahrt auf der Plattform des Hotels anziehe. Unter der Inschrift befindet sich der Eingang zum Aussichtstürmchen. 

Meine erster Gedanke war rein von der Optik her die Bismarcksäule... also schon nah dran.


----------



## spümco (1. Oktober 2015)

Natürlich völlig korrekt - da Du die Lösung ausgesprochen bzw. aufgeschrieben hast, sollst Du nun an der Reihe sein!


----------



## sbradl (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich versuche den Ball mal in der Gegend zu halten. Dürfte nicht so schwer sein, aber viel Rätzeltaugliches Material ist in meinen gerade mal 2 Jahren MTB noch nicht zusammen gekommen. Dafür hier ein Bild vom 4.10.2013 - meiner allerersten MTB-Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich sehe die Kämpferberge mit dem "Backofen" - ich meine Du stehst in Königshain am Fusse des Hochsteins


----------



## sbradl (1. Oktober 2015)

Das kann man gelten lassen. Ganz unten in Königshain bin ich noch nicht aber fast. Dann spielen wir jetzt ein bisschen Ping pong bis die Dresdner hier wieder der Führung übernehmen.


----------



## kodak (2. Oktober 2015)

... wir geben uns Mühe die Bastion zu knacken ;-) ... aber eigentlich ist es schön das nicht hier immer die Musik spielt, wird auf die Dauer langweilig, deswegen auch der Tipp (das ging aber schon sehr einfach per Internetsuche muss ich sagen ...)


----------



## sbradl (2. Oktober 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> das ging aber schon sehr einfach per Internetsuche muss ich sagen ...


Nur wenn man weiß, wonach man suchen muss, ich hatte nach dem Namen, dem Jahr und nach Textauschnitten gesucht aber nix gefunden. Wie kommt man auf die Idee, das in eine andere Sprache zu übersetzen?


----------



## spümco (2. Oktober 2015)

Ja, man muss einfach mal die Chance nutzen - gleich 2x Rätsel einstellen kommt sicher so schnell nicht wieder.
Na mal sehn wie das nächste Rätsel so klappt, ich denke Bruder Internet wirds hier etwas schwerer haben...


----------



## sbradl (2. Oktober 2015)

Das seh ich natürlich auf den ersten Blick  mangels eigenem Rätzelbild halte ich mich aber erstmal zurück. Vielleicht muss ich heute mal eher Feierabend machen und auf Motivsuche gehen...


----------



## spümco (2. Oktober 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Das seh ich natürlich auf den ersten Blick  mangels eigenem Rätzelbild halte ich mich aber erstmal zurück. Vielleicht muss ich heute mal eher Feierabend machen und auf Motivsuche gehen...


Dann raus mit Dir und neues Rätselbild machen, die Zeit läuft...


----------



## sbradl (2. Oktober 2015)

spümco schrieb:


> Dann raus mit Dir und neues Rätselbild machen, die Zeit läuft...


Ich hab schon eine Idee für 2 Motive... aber vor 14Uhr wird nix mit Feierabend.


----------



## sbradl (2. Oktober 2015)

Ach was solls, bevor's mir jemand wegschnappt. Es ist das Volksbad mit Blick Richtung Weinberg/Weinbergturm. War wohl früher (weeeeit vor meiner Zeit) ein nettes Ausflugsziel, mittlerweile sieht vor allem das Weinberghaus schon sehr runtergekommen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (2. Oktober 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> hier mal die Übersetzung  ... da muss man nicht so viel nachdenken
> 
> C'est sur les ruines des temps reculés que
> Carl Andreas von Meyer zu Knonow
> ...


Das ist aber Französisch und kein Latein

Endlich mal wieder was was ich auch wüsste...aber meine ganzen Bilder liegen eh in Hessen^^


----------



## sbradl (2. Oktober 2015)

Latein? Hab ich nie behauptet


----------



## darkJST (2. Oktober 2015)

pff...Beitrag edditieren gilt nicht, das nächste mal Zitier ich den Fauxpas


----------



## mw.dd (2. Oktober 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Fauxpas



Das ist unzweifelhaft französisch


----------



## spümco (2. Oktober 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Ach was solls, bevor's mir jemand wegschnappt. Es ist das Volksbad mit Blick Richtung Weinberg/Weinbergturm. War wohl früher (weeeeit vor meiner Zeit) ein nettes Ausflugsziel, mittlerweile sieht vor allem das Weinberghaus schon sehr runtergekommen aus.


Alles korrekt - in der Tat sehr schade um das Etablissement (um mal beim Latein zu bleiben )
Dann viel Spass beim Fotografieren heut...


----------



## kodak (2. Oktober 2015)

OT: ... ja das böse Internet spuckte diese Seite aus:

http://verbalissimo.com/main/offers/inscriptions/europe/germany/f_goerlitz_meyer.htm 

die Übersetzung der Inschrift findet man dann schnell hier ...

http://verbalissimo.com/main/offers/inscriptions/europe/germany/f_goerlitz_meyer.htm#Inscription2

wie man sieht hätte ich noch mehr Sprachen wählen können, aber kein Latein ;-) ...

http://verbalissimo.com/main/offers/inscriptions/europe/germany/pics/

Nun hat die Görlitzer Fraktion ein wenig Heimatkunde- und Fremdsprachenunterricht erhalten ... schön das hier wieder etwas Leben einzieht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (2. Oktober 2015)

Wo hängt "er" bzw. wo stehe ich?


----------



## spümco (3. Oktober 2015)

Oh jetzt bin ich unsicher-Kreuzberg bei Jauernick?


----------



## sbradl (3. Oktober 2015)

spümco schrieb:


> Oh jetzt bin ich unsicher-Kreuzberg bei Jauernick?


Ich hatte gehofft, es wäre schwerer. Kreuzberg ist korrekt.


----------



## spümco (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte gehofft es wäre falsch - ich tue mich etwas schwer mit Spitz- und Kreuzberg...
Heut abend gibts dann das dritte Rätsel von mir, danach geht die Reise hoffentlich wieder etwas westwärts


----------



## sbradl (5. Oktober 2015)

spümco schrieb:


> ich tue mich etwas schwer mit Spitz- und Kreuzberg...



in wie fern?


----------



## spümco (5. Oktober 2015)

Im Grunde nur mit der Unterscheidung...


----------



## sbradl (5. Oktober 2015)

Falls du den Oderwitzer Spitzberg gemeint hast... das wäre schon sehr ambitioniert für eine schnelle Feierabendrunde gewesen


----------



## spümco (5. Oktober 2015)

Nee, ich meine sogar den Schwarzberg - ich tue mich geometrisch manchmal etwas schwer 
Naja, wo ich hier war, weiß ich jedenfalls - wer noch?


----------



## sbradl (6. Oktober 2015)

spümco schrieb:


> Nee, ich meine sogar den Schwarzberg - ich tue mich geometrisch manchmal etwas schwer


Du meinst sicher geografisch  Wobei ja beide "Berge" zu Jauernick gehören. 



spümco schrieb:


> Naja, wo ich hier war, weiß ich jedenfalls - wer noch?


Ich habe keine Ahnung.


----------



## spümco (6. Oktober 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher geografisch  Wobei ja beide "Berge" zu Jauernick gehören.


Jaja, das ist mir bewusst, deswegen ja auch ganz bewusst das mit der Geometrie...



sbradl schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung.



Das freut mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (8. Oktober 2015)

Na wie jetzt, wird das Feld jetzt hier ganz allein dem @sbradl überlassen??


----------



## sbradl (8. Oktober 2015)

Wie wäre es mit einem klitzekleinen Tipp?


----------



## spümco (8. Oktober 2015)

Ja - das vergaß ich leider 
Heute abend gibt es nochmal ein weiteres Bild, was sicher bei der Lösung behilflich ist.
Bis dahin nur soviel - eine kleine Recherche ergab; der gesuchte Ort war 2012 schon mal mehr oder weniger indirekt Objekt eines Rätselbildes. Da könnt Ihr mal in Erinnerungen schwelgen...


----------



## spümco (8. Oktober 2015)

Nun, ich bin noch mal etwas weitergegangen und lasse mal meinen Blick etwas schweifen - leider ist es etwas dunstig - aber am Horizont ist ein markanter Berg zu sehen, der weiterhelfen könnte...


----------



## sbradl (8. Oktober 2015)

Puh, nicht so einfach. Der markante Berg ist die Landeskrone. Hinter den Windrädern vermute ich den Friedersdorfer Berg. Ist das in dem Wald zwischen Kemnitz und Strahwalde?

Die Kirche am linken Rand könnte auch in Sohland sein. Dann wäre es der Rotstein.


----------



## darkJST (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich rate mal...Aussichtsturm aufm Löbauer Berg?


----------



## sbradl (8. Oktober 2015)

Glaube ich nicht, weil dann der Rotstein mitten im Bild sein müsste. Laut Google passt der Rotstein besser, da findet man einige Bilder mit Blick auf die Kirche und die Windräder. Aber wo genau da das Kriegsdenkmal ist weiß ich nicht

Obwohl... Du könntest doch recht haben mit Löbauer Berg. Dann ist die Kirche in Bischdorf und hinter den Windrädern ist der Rotstein. Aber die Frage ist ja, wo das Denkmal steht 

@Tesc, verrate uns mal wo das Denkmal steht


----------



## darkJST (8. Oktober 2015)

Hmn...laut google sieht das Denkmal auf dem Berg anders aus...


----------



## spümco (9. Oktober 2015)

Jaja, die gute alte Landeskrone - fast so nützlich wie Google...
Rotstein ist korrekt - wenn Du den Weg (der mehr oder weniger einfach gerade und völlig seelenlos sinnlos nach oben führt) von Sohland zum Gipfel nimmst, kommst Du knapp unterhalb des Gipfels am Denkmal vorbei.
Mit dem Rad eher nicht zu empfehlen, wobei es oben ein paar feine "Treppenserpentinen" gibt...
Auf jeden Fall wird da oben echt gut gekocht und es lohnt mal ein kleiner Ausflug (auch so wie ich zu Fuss) dahin.

Ich gebe also an @sbradl ab und hoffe weiterhin das der Ball westwärts fliegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (9. Oktober 2015)

spümco schrieb:


> wenn Du den Weg (der mehr oder weniger einfach gerade und völlig seelenlos sinnlos nach oben führt) von Sohland zum Gipfel nimmst, kommst Du knapp unterhalb des Gipfels am Denkmal vorbei.
> Mit dem Rad eher nicht zu empfehlen



Ich war dieses Jahr erst da oben und bin genau diesen Weg glaube auch gefahren. War ziemlich steil aber das Denkmal hab ich nicht gesehen. Die Kirche ist mir jedenfalls in Errinerung geblieben, da sie mir ziemlich groß vorkam beim vorbeifahren. Leider kommt man von Görlitz aus schlecht in diese Gegend ohne jede Menge Alphaltkilometer abzuspulen, daher bin ich da selten unterwegs.

Weiter westwärts kann ich den Ball leider nicht fliegen lassen... falls ich bis heute abend keine Foto in meiner kleinen Sammlung finde, darf jemand anderes weiter machen.


----------



## kodak (10. Oktober 2015)

... da @sbradl von gestern Abend schrieb als Freigabetermin und @spümco es gern etwas weiter westwärts hätte 





der Abend ist vorbei und weiter westwärts ist es defintiv auch ...


----------



## darkJST (11. Oktober 2015)

Brandbaude und damit ca. 150 m ü.E.
Neues Rätsel kann ich dann heute Abend reinstellen.


----------



## mr.malcom (11. Oktober 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Brandbaude und damit ca. 150 m ü.E...


Ich brauch scheinbar eine neue Brille...
So oft wie ich dort schon oben war und mir ist das nie aufgefallen. 
aber auch Tante Google sagt das es stimmt


----------



## kodak (11. Oktober 2015)

... alles richtig ... ist recht unscheinbar auf der linken Seite wenn man die Brandaussicht wieder verlässt gegenüber der Gaststätte an der Baude, also in dem Gebäude wo auch die NP Verwaltung ihre Ausstellung hat ... ich fand die Idee witzig, hoffe das es nie Wirklichkeit wird ...


----------



## darkJST (11. Oktober 2015)

Uiuiui...um meinen Bilderrätzelvorrat sieht es sehr schlecht bestellt aus. Daher ein olles Handybild. Die örtlichkeit auf der ich da sitze hat eine ziemlich eindeutige Benennung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (12. Oktober 2015)

Scharfenstein?


----------



## darkJST (12. Oktober 2015)

Warm, aber nicht heiß


----------



## sbradl (12. Oktober 2015)

Der Abt oder wie das Ding heißt? Oder irgendwo bei der Großen Felsengasse. Da gibts ja auch ein paar Aussichtspunkte.


----------



## darkJST (12. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Aussichtspunkt hat ein Gipfelbuch, auch wenns kein Gipfel ist, damit fällt der Mönch () weg.


----------



## sbradl (12. Oktober 2015)

Dann weiß ich es nicht und alles weitere wäre blindes Raten


----------



## darkJST (12. Oktober 2015)

Ist bei OSM eingezeichnet und benannt Und ist das perfekte Teil zum Höhenangst abgewöhnen, allerdings eher der in Oybin statt der...


----------



## mw.dd (12. Oktober 2015)

Warst Du mit dem Rad da? Der Berg sieht aus wie der Hochwald; da würde ich tippen, Du bist auf dem Alpengrat unterhalb der Mönchskanzel. Mit Rad ist das aber ziemlich unmöglich


----------



## darkJST (12. Oktober 2015)

Da ich nicht Danny heiße und nicht aus Schottland komme war ich auf dem *Alpinen Grat* mit ner Kletterausrüstung Bist


----------



## darkJST (19. Oktober 2015)

@mw.dd? Du scheinst ja sehr intensiv nach nem neuen Bild zu suchen


----------



## mw.dd (19. Oktober 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> @mw.dd? Du scheinst ja sehr intensiv nach nem neuen Bild zu suchen



Sorry. Ich habe nur etwas einfaches:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (19. Oktober 2015)

Druckleitung Oberwartha-Niederwartha ... die Pfeiler stehen auf dem Weg hinab zum Tännichtgrund oder den Weg hinüber zu den 5 Brüdern, je nachdem wie man sich entscheidet ... oder nach oben zu Strasse


----------



## kodak (19. Oktober 2015)

@mw.dd  darf ich dein Gewinner als Zustimmung werten ;-) ... kann ja auch falsch liegen und irgendeine nette Militäranlage hat auch solche netten Betonungetüme im Angebot ...


----------



## kodak (19. Oktober 2015)

... immer nur Gewinner ist auch eine Aussage  ... wird meist unterschätzt bzw. nicht gekannt ... "wir" waren auch schon mal in seiner Nähe im Rätselfred ... wo ist dieses Wappen zu sehen ;-)


----------



## mw.dd (20. Oktober 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> @mw.dd  darf ich dein Gewinner als Zustimmung werten ;-) ... kann ja auch falsch liegen und irgendeine nette Militäranlage hat auch solche netten Betonungetüme im Angebot ...



Tut mir leid, ich war gestern etwas kurz angebunden, aber Du hast natürlich recht.


----------



## kodak (20. Oktober 2015)

... keiner eine Idee :-( ... gebe ja zu das dort bestimmt kein Mountainbike Mekka ist ... nun schon fast 2 Jahre her das "wir" dort schon einmal waren im Rätselfred ... ein Hinweis vielleicht noch: ich mache mir erst einmal einen Sekt auf


----------



## trail_hawk (20. Oktober 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> Hinweis vielleicht noch: ich mache mir erst einmal einen Sekt auf



Dann ist das vielleicht das Haus vom Rotkäppchen? Oder hat der Sekt einen Bart?


----------



## kodak (20. Oktober 2015)

... na das man als Sachse an Rotkäppchen denken kann, ich bevorzuge dann schon bärtigen ... man beachte aber immer den Hinweis mit dem Mountainbike Mekka ;-)


----------



## tblade_ (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke diese Möchtegern-3D-Optik spricht für sich.


----------



## kodak (20. Oktober 2015)

@tblade_  ... ich stehe auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_hawk (20. Oktober 2015)

Ist im Namen etwa ein berühmter ehemaliger Radsportler versteckt?

Edit: Er war kein ausgewiesener Bergspezialist. Passt also in die Landschaft.


----------



## tblade_ (20. Oktober 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> @tblade_  ... ich stehe auf dem Schlauch?



Naja, diese aufgemalten stuckähnlichen Verzierungen an der Fassade. Das ist schon ein auffälliges Merkmal.


----------



## kodak (20. Oktober 2015)

@trail_hawk ... nein kein Radsportler steckt dahinter ... man sollte den Hinweis mit dem Sekt grob verfolgen ... dem bärtigen aber ;-) 

@tblade_ ... da habe ich in Kunstgeschichte nicht so richtig aufgepasst, also das dies in der Epoche so war ;-), danke wieder was gelernt, magst Du nicht lösen?


----------



## trail_hawk (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich war mir so sicher, dass dieser wackere Sportler (ohne Bart) im Namen steckt.


----------



## kodak (20. Oktober 2015)

@trail_hawk... sorry da habe ich völlig auf dem Schlauch gestanden ... ich war beim Grafen Wackerbarth geistig hängen geblieben und habe den Herrn Zabel(titz) nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt ... also dann mache mal weiter 

Barockschloß Zabeltitz wurde vom Herrn Wackerbarth zu dem gemacht was es heute ist ...


----------



## trail_hawk (20. Oktober 2015)

Rätsel mit Rätsel beantworten - wir erreichen das nächste Level im Spiel.

Leider habe ich wieder kein geeignetes Bild. Da muss ich der Fairness wegen gleich als ersten Tipp anmerken, dass diese leicht glitschige Abfahrt knapp nicht in Sachsen liegt.






Fürchte es ist wieder zu leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (20. Oktober 2015)

So ungefähr dort:? http://www.openstreetmap.org/search?query=50.8410484,14.2113197#map=17/50.84105/14.21131&layers=C


----------



## trail_hawk (20. Oktober 2015)

Korrekt @mr.malcom.
Die nächste Runde gehört dir.


----------



## mr.malcom (20. Oktober 2015)

Ok, dann in die nächste Runde.
Ist wohl auch sehr einfach.


----------



## mr.malcom (22. Oktober 2015)

Hm, keiner eine Idee? War mir sicher das es schnell gelöst ist.
Daher der nächste Hinweis.
Wenn man den Blick ein klein wenig nach rechts richtet:





Aber nu.


----------



## Th. (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke, das ist die alte Steinbruchschmiede bei Wehlen. Auf  dem Steinbrecherpfad nach Pirna Zeichen hin.


----------



## kodak (23. Oktober 2015)

@mr.malcom   .. eindeutig ein weisser Fleck auf meiner Landkarte, der unbedingt getilgt werden muss, danke für die Anregung...Frage dazu, ist das wenigstens teilweise fahrbar oder sollte man es fusslaeufig erkunden? In Dorf Wehlen ist nämlich eine nette Kaeserei die mal wieder aufgesucht werden könnte


----------



## mr.malcom (23. Oktober 2015)

@Th. alles richtig.

@kodak : Im ersten Teil (blau) ist eine kurze Stelle dabei die man schieben sollte, die Schmiede ist am rechten Ende des Magenta Tracks.
Wenn mich die Erinnerung nicht täuscht ist bis dahin alles fahrbar. Nur am Ende muß man ein wenig Treppen tragen. 





Hier gibts noch weitere Bilder, was dich davor und danach erwartet.


----------



## kodak (23. Oktober 2015)

Danke...


----------



## Th. (25. Oktober 2015)

Der Steinbrecherpfad ist sehenswert (ich war allerdings noch nie mit dem Rad da).
Ich habe dort auch mal eine Führung mitgemacht - da erfährt man noch wesentlich mehr, kann ich nur empfehlen.

Neues Rätsel:
Wo bin ich, bzw. in welchem Areal stehe ich?


----------



## Th. (26. Oktober 2015)

Keine Ideen?

Dann trete ich mal ein paar Schritte zurück...



Das Schild habe ich mal lesbar vergrößert und eingefügt - damit sollte man auch den Namen diese Areals erahnen/ergoogeln können.

Bleibt immer noch die Frage: *Wo* bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (27. Oktober 2015)

... naja das war jetzt nicht wirklich mehr schwer ... https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breiteberg ...


----------



## darkJST (27. Oktober 2015)

Wusst ichs doch, dass ich die Hügel kenne. Aber auf diesem war ich noch nie oben.


----------



## Th. (27. Oktober 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> ... naja das war jetzt nicht wirklich mehr schwer ... https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breiteberg ...


Ja klar.
Der kodak wieder - dabei sollte es doch eine Steilvorlage nach Ostsachsen werden... na da schaun wir mal, was er so zu bieten hat.

Zur kompletten Auflösung: Kaiserhain am Breiteberg. Die Berge voraus sind links der Spicak bei Varnsdorf und rechts der Kottmar. Im Hintergrund die gesamte Oberlausitz-Prominenz: Bieleboh, Czorneboh, Hochstein.



darkJST schrieb:


> Wusst ichs doch, dass ich die Hügel kenne. Aber auf diesem war ich noch nie oben.



Da verpasst du was!
Zum einen hat man vom Turm 'ne einzigartige Rundumsicht und zweitens muss man die Baude nochmal gesehen haben - weniger die Baude als Solches, sondern man sollte mal bissel mit der Wirtin schwatzen...die schmeißt den Laden dort mehr oder weniger allein, wohnt dort oben ganzjährig, bietet erstklassige, preisgünstige Hausmannskost und verbreitet einen Optimismus.... Hoffentlich hält sie noch 'ne Weile durch. Zukunft kann das eigentlich nicht haben. 
Achja und drittens: Der Trail an besagtem Kaiserhain vorbei ist gar nicht mal so schlecht. Ich konnte es allerdings nicht testen - war nur zu Fuß unterwegs. Fahrrad hatte keinen Platz mehr - die Drachen waren dabei...



..achja und die Mädels natürlich!


----------



## kodak (27. Oktober 2015)

hatten ja ganz schön lange Zeit mal durch die Brille zu schauen aber gern gebe ich natürlich den Ball an die ostsaechsische Fraktion weiter...oder wer sonst gern möchte... Also her mit den Bildern die ihr uns schon immer mal zum rätseln zeigen wolltet


----------



## gtbulls (30. Oktober 2015)

Wenn sich keiner erbarmt.., bitte, bei Bedarf wird untenstehendes Bild auch ergänzt


----------



## mr.malcom (30. Oktober 2015)

Sehr viel ist ja nicht zu sehen, aber erinnert mich irgendwie an diese Stelle. Wenn ja, ist es der Weg von Rosenthal-Bielatal runter zur Ottomühle. Falls nein, hab ich garnix gesagt.


----------



## gtbulls (30. Oktober 2015)

@mr.malcom Mutig, aber daneben.  Gesucht wird der Standort bzw. Name der unten abgebildeten Schutzhütte.


----------



## diamantradler (1. November 2015)

Vieleicht  Bezelsberg bei Neustadt ?


----------



## gtbulls (1. November 2015)

Leider auch kalt. Deshalb jetzt gleich 2 Tips:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (1. November 2015)




----------



## gtbulls (3. November 2015)

Die Aussicht am Rastplatz hat zugegeben wenig Wiedererkennungswert, gleichwohl das ein schönes Fleckchen zum Verweilen ist; aber die dritte der aufgestellten Tafeln sollte Rätselfreunde auf die richtige Fährte bringen...


----------



## seppel_7_9 (3. November 2015)

Hallo, das kann nur in Satzung sein.


----------



## gtbulls (3. November 2015)

Hallo @seppel_7_9 das ist der entscheidende Tip! Gehts noch genauer?


----------



## seppel_7_9 (3. November 2015)

Evtl. hier: 50.526443, 13.174913 ?
Den Namen der Hütte kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## kodak (3. November 2015)

... http://senderwerke.beepworld.de/personen.htm ... die Hütte heißt entsprechend "Lustiger Hans Hütte" ... es liegt direkt nach "Neue Welt" ... @gtbulls  darf jetzt der @seppel_7_9 weitermachen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (3. November 2015)

@seppel_7_9 Treffer! Genau dort steht sie. Bitte weiter.


----------



## seppel_7_9 (4. November 2015)

Super, das wird dann hier sozusagen mein Einstand. Ich schaff es aber erst heute Abend ein Bild hochzuladen.


----------



## seppel_7_9 (4. November 2015)

Also gut. Wo stehe ich?


----------



## seppel_7_9 (5. November 2015)

Keiner eine Idee?
Dann hier ein Tipp: Im ersten Bild schau ich von meinem Standpunkt aus nach Nordwesten und hier im zweiten Bild, ein wenig weiter links, nach Südwesten.


----------



## spümco (6. November 2015)

schöne gegend aber echt keinen Pplan wo das sein soll...


----------



## gtbulls (6. November 2015)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Der Blick kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...





andy01 schrieb:


> Das Foto könnte vom  Aussichtsturm auf dem Bärenstein entstanden sein?


----------



## seppel_7_9 (6. November 2015)

@gtbulls 
Ich war zwar nicht auf dem Turm, aber Bärenstein stimmt natürlich. Hatte nicht gesehen, dass es leider schon ein sehr ähnliches Rätzel gibt.


----------



## gtbulls (8. November 2015)

Wo befindet sich diese Brücke?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (8. November 2015)

Überm Tal der Kleinen Striegis.


----------



## gtbulls (9. November 2015)

@Leuchtentrager Genau dort führt die A4 drüber, sehr schönes Tal. Bitte weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (9. November 2015)

Sehr schön...dann fahr ich zweimal die Woche da drüber und hab keinen blassen Schimmer wo das ist


----------



## Leuchtentrager (9. November 2015)

Leider habe ich bei gefühlten 500.000 Bildern keines aus Sachsen. Nur welche aus Angelsachsen.  Also gebe ich das als Joker weiter. Wenn ich später mal Fotos aus Sachsen habe, kann ich ja übernehmen, wenn keiner was hat.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (9. November 2015)

Da ich mangels Ortskunde nie am Zug bin, nutze ich mal die Gelegenheit.

Auf welchem Berg steht dieser Turm?


----------



## GlockeGT (9. November 2015)

Keine Ahnung, aber das Bild ist toll!


----------



## 7x35 (10. November 2015)

'Ist der Aussichtsturm auf dem Kuhberg bei Stützengrün, wobei das mit der Aussicht dort so 'ne Sache ist . Ich gebe mal weiter an jemand anderen, weil ich auf die Schnelle kein passendes Foto finde...


----------



## gtbulls (10. November 2015)

@Hendrik1988 Das wäre auch eins für den Bilderfred gewesen! Nigthtride im August?
@7x35  Genau, die Aussicht ist ein wenig"kanalisiert", kann aber ganz passabel sein;.)


ore-mountain schrieb:


> Von welchem Berg aus hat man diesen Ausblick auf den Keilberg?


----------



## ore-mountain (10. November 2015)

gtbulls schrieb:


> @Hendrik1988 Das wäre auch eins für den Bilderfred gewesen! Nigthtride im August?


 
nee das war vor Kurzem! Bei dieser Nachfahrt sind noch weitere gute Bilder herausgekommen ;-)


----------



## gtbulls (10. November 2015)

@ore-mountain Dankeschön! Dann lasst doch mal sehen, hier ist d(n)och grad freie Fahrt!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (10. November 2015)

Kuhberg passt. Mal sehen was beim nächsten Nightride zustande kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (11. November 2015)

Hier passierte ein Fehler.


----------



## mr.malcom (11. November 2015)

@gtbulls: du solltest den Kartenlink aus dem Bild entfernen. 

Tante edit sagt: Link entfent


----------



## gtbulls (11. November 2015)

@mr.malcom Besten Dank, da wechselt man mal die Technik und tappt prompt in die Falle...

Die Büchse der Pandora ist offen, ich ziehe zurück und jetzt darf wieder, wer gern möchte.


----------



## kodak (18. November 2015)

... eine Woche ist vergangen, da wollen wir mal die Lücke schließen bevor der Winter kommt  ...

Wo war ich nur ... (durch den ujgewollten Zufalls eines sehr großen Nagels in der Nähe eines Palettenhändlers ;-) ...) ... wie immer gibt es jeden Tag ein wenig mehr Teaser ;-)


----------



## kodak (19. November 2015)

denkt dran, bald könnt ihr jeden Tag ein Fensterchen öffnen ... für heute muss dieses reichen ;-)


----------



## kodak (20. November 2015)

... ich habe es einmal geöffnet, leider ist mir beim entwickeln des Fotos ein wenig zu viel Entwickler auf bestimmte Bereiche gekippt, vielleicht kann aber jemand helfen und die fehlenden Beschriftungen nennen?  Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (20. November 2015)

Ich gebe zu, ich bin momentan überfragt.
Rein vom Bergprofil auf dem Panoramabild würde ich den Teil Mitte bis rechts für die drei Berge Wilisch, Hermsdorfer Berg und Quohrener Kipse deuten. Falls das stimmen sollte, räume ich ein, in diesem Bereich nahezu kaum unterwegs zu sein - ein detailierte Standortbestimmung kann ich somit nicht spontan vornehmen - die Gebäude und Ortschaften dort sind mir nahezu unbekannt.


----------



## mathijsen (21. November 2015)

Vielleicht am / auf dem Lerchenberg. Ich hab das Ding auch schon mal gesehen, komme aber ums Verrecken nicht drauf, wo. Vielleicht gibt's aber auch mehrere davon...


----------



## kodak (21. November 2015)

... Die Spur ist aufgenommen, die Zuordnung der Berge sehr treffend gewählt vom @Th. ... Der genannte Standort geht topographisch/geographisch leider nicht, so liegt der Herr @mathijsen leider falsch, man achte vor allem auf die markanten Gebäude in Fensterchen 1, die in Fensterchen 2 bewusst überstrahlt sind...


----------



## mathijsen (21. November 2015)

Stimmt, aus Richtung Lerchenberg würden die hintereinander liegen. Also tippe ich mal auf einen Feldrand südlich von Possendorf oder den Käferberg.


----------



## kodak (21. November 2015)

... irgendwie muss der Kompass neu justiert werden, also die Berge sind in der richtigen Reihenfolge durch @Th. benannt wurden, wenn ich dann südlich von Possendorf stehen würde klappt das wieder geografisch nicht ... beim Käferberg muss ich passen, da ich ihn nicht kenne und auch OSM da nichts sinnvolles findet, also auf alle Fälle bin ich dort nicht, ist auch kein Berg als solcher ... also fassen wir zusammen, ich bin nicht südlich von Possendorf, es ist ein Palettenhandel in der Nähe, allerdings wirklich klein (der Nagel umso größer), die Berge sind bekannt, die Reihenfolge stimmt ... das Fensterchen 1 genau betrachten bzgl. des Gebäudeemsembles ...

Neue Hinweise ... also ganz links in ein sehr schöner Trail, von oben nach unten flowig, wenig Gefälle, deswegen auch sehr schön in der anderen Richtung  ...


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. November 2015)

Die Sonne kommt aus der Richtung, in der fotografiert wurde...also Richtung Süden...pi mal Daumen... 
Ein in der Machart gleiches Panoramabild gibt es an einem Aussichtspunkt im Lokwitztal...
das ist es aber nicht.
Weit entfernt kann es aber sicher nicht sein....


----------



## kodak (21. November 2015)

@Raumfahrer wo steht denn dein Panoramafoto geographisch betrachtet, Sobrigau?...Alle anderen Vermutungen sind richtig, also ich fotografiere gegen die Sonne und es ist nicht weit weg...Nun also ran an die Landkarten, vor allem was ist dort in der Nähe was so viel und große Dachflaeche hat?...


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. November 2015)

@kodak Da muß ich erst mal auf die Landkarte kucken.... 
wird aber heute nix mehr....
muß zur Geburtstagsfeier....


----------



## Th. (21. November 2015)

Ich gebe nochmal einen Tipp ab: Fensterchen 1, der auffällige Gebäudekomplex könnte die Bavaria Klinik in Kreischa sein - die Windräder links (weit) dahinter oberhalb Hausdorfs. Fensterchen 2, der Gebäudekomplex mit den roten Dächern (genau in Linie vor der Quohrener Kipse) ist die Klinik im Ortsteil Zscheckwitz.
Demzufolge tippe ich auf Standpunkt Kautzsch. Da vielleicht: 50,959611 13,765637 bzw. N50° 57' 34.6" E13° 45' 56.293"

Nachtrag: Huch, jetzt hab ich den Raumfahrer verpasst...


----------



## kodak (21. November 2015)

Chapeau @Th.  ... sogar die Koordinaten sind vollkommen richtig (wie kommt man darauf, wenn man dort noch nicht war???), ja unten im Lockwitztal ist der Palettenhandel Müller, da gab es einen kapitalen Plattfuss der meine Planungen etwas durcheinander brachte und so fuhr ich statt auf halber Höhe nach links einfach mal die Strasse ganz hinauf und landete in Kautzsch, wo ein Wegweiser auf das Panorama hinwies ... gleiches steht auf dem Weg von Sobrigau hinab ins Lockwitztal, kurz vor der Hummelmühle ... leider hatte ich weder Ausrüstung noch Wetterglück ähnliches auch nur annähernd zu versuchen, so also hier mein Mini-Panorama und das professionelle ... der @Raumfahrer war also nur ganz knapp daneben aber eben doch daneben ...









@Th. ... dann sollten wir mal dahin einen Ausflug machen, es lohnt sich wirklich, auch die Familie wird bei einer anschließenden Wanderung begeistert sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (22. November 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> wo steht denn dein Panoramafoto geographisch betrachtet, Sobrigau?...Alle anderen Vermutungen sind richtig, also ich fotografiere gegen die Sonne und es ist nicht weit weg...Nun also ran an die Landkarten, vor allem was ist dort in der Nähe was so viel und große Dachflaeche hat?...


"Mein" Panoramabild befindet sich auf einem Kletterfelsen. Von Kautzsch führt ein Weg dorthin.  
Wo jetzt "Dein" Panoramabild ist, muß ich wirklich mal vor Ort abklären. In der Gegend bin ich öfters mal, aber bisher ist es mir nicht wirklich aufgefallen....
Und dieser Palettenhandel Müller ist ja eigentlich in Gombsen....   http://kreischa.stadtbranchenbuch.com/1861922.html
grübel grübel...
Mit den Angaben von @Th. komme ich hier raus: https://www.google.de/maps/@50.96047,13.7632613,16z
Die (Papier)Karte vom Landesvermessungsamt  hilft mir da aber auch nicht weiter...


----------



## kodak (22. November 2015)

... also bei mir passt die Angabe von @Th. perfekt ... man kann auf den Satellitenfotos sogar das Teilchen erkennen ...

https://goo.gl/maps/HdyhT7VhqqF2






Wegen Gombsen ist natürlich richtig, am Ende alles Kreischa ;-) um die Verwirrung nicht größer zu machen ...


----------



## Th. (22. November 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> Chapeau @Th.  ... sogar die Koordinaten sind vollkommen richtig (wie kommt man darauf, wenn man dort noch nicht war???)



So schwer ist das gar nicht. 
Die Berg-/Hügelkette war ja geklärt und so ungefähr kannte ich auch die Blickrichtung (aus ca. NO).
Mein erster Gedanke war Standort Babisnauer Pappel, allerdings war mir sofort klar, dass dort ein Panorama-Erklärbild wenn schon, dann oben auf dem Aussichtsgerüst wäre. Der Blickwinkel (kurz angegoogelt) war aber aufschlussreich: Erstens zu hoch und zweitens zu weit westlich (Linie Bavaria Klinik - Windpark).
Also gedanklich auf OSM nach Osten gewandert, noch etwas die Höhenlinien beachtet...da kommt man zwangsläufig in den mir bis dato unbekannten Ortsteil Kautzsch. Google maps bietet noch zwei aufschlussreiche Bilder Richtung Zscheckwitz leicht westlich von Kautzsch an...
Easy, eigentlich die direkte Linie Quohrener Kipse - Zscheckwitz führten mich an die (für mich) einzig plausible Stelle. Google maps offenbart zudem noch diesen zugewachsenen Weg/Feldrain an den von dir fotografierten Bäumen genau nach Süden - gibt es in der fraglichen Region nicht allzu oft.
Kein Hexenwerk - ganz einfach online 'rauszubekommen, musste ich nicht mal raus in die Kälte oder auf die Knie und Lineale auf Karten auslegen ......und es hätte ja durchaus auch falsch sein können.

Ja, ich gebe zu, vielleicht nicht ganz im Sinne des Rätselthread-Erfinders (aber wenn man's WEISS, macht das RÄTSELN doch eigentlich gar keinen Spaß...?), wie auch immer - wer will kann weitermachen, @Raumfahrer z.B. war ja auch schon ganz dicht dran...


----------



## kodak (22. November 2015)

... dann soll der @Raumfahrer mal zeigen wo er sich so rumtreibt


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. November 2015)

Ich hoffe, man kann etwas erkennen...
Was ist dort wo ich mich befinde?


----------



## mr.malcom (22. November 2015)

Der abgeknabberte Baumstumpf rechts kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...
http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=16/50.9302/13.8114&layers=C
Sowas gibt es zwischen Maxen und Schmorsdorf, ist eine sehr schöne Aussicht dort.


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. November 2015)

@mr.malcom Stimmt.  Weißt Du auch, was es damit auf sich hat?
edit meint: Du darfst gern weiter machen....


----------



## mr.malcom (23. November 2015)

@Raumfahrer :Nein, was es damit auf sich hat kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber du darfst uns gerne aufklären. 

Und damit zum nächsten Rätsel:


----------



## Raumfahrer (24. November 2015)

Es handelt sich um die sogenannten Friedenslinden von 1813. 
http://www.xn--mglitztal-tourismus-59b.de/umgebung/flinden.html
Aufmerksame Beobachter werden sicher auch das Motorradgespann auf meinem Rätselbild entdeckt haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (24. November 2015)

Das Rätselbild ist vielleicht an den Zehistaer Wänden entstanden.


----------



## mr.malcom (24. November 2015)

@mathijsen : nein, dort ist das Bild nicht entstanden.


----------



## mr.malcom (25. November 2015)

Da scheinbar keine eine Idee hat, eine etwas größere Ansicht vom gesuchten Dorf:


----------



## mr.malcom (27. November 2015)

Keiner der Rätsel-Profis eine Idee?
@mathijsen : falls du die Zehistaer Wände bei Berggisshübel meinst, liegt das gesuchte Dorf in Nordöstlicher-Östlicher Richtung...


----------



## Th. (28. November 2015)

Schönes Rätsel, hab' mich echt schwer getan...
Ich denke, du stehst am/auf dem Kohlbornstein und blickst auf Kleinhennersdorf  - 3x über die Elbe hinweg bis Rathen (erstes Bild, im rechten oberen Drittel sind zwischen den Bäumen hindurch die "Weißen Brüche" zu erahnen).


----------



## mr.malcom (28. November 2015)

@Th. Besser könnte ich den Rätsel-Standort auch nicht erklären. 
Wie bist du auf die Lösung gekommen? Das ganze Wohnzimmer mit Karten ausgelegt? 

Alles richtig und damit bist du dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (28. November 2015)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> @Th.
> Wie bist du auf die Lösung gekommen? Das ganze Wohnzimmer mit Karten ausgelegt?



Auch wenn mir der Ort bekannt vorkam, bin ich nicht gleich drauf gekommen. (Ich hatte mal mehrere Jahre meinen Wochenendwohnsitz in Krippen)
Als Anhaltspunkt hatte ich nur erwähnte "Weiße Brüche". Dann brauchte es nur ein paar Tage Überlegung aus welchem Blickwinkel man keine anderen Berge (Rauenstein, Bärensteine, Lilienstein...) davor hat und welches Nest das gleich noch mal ist. Im Hintergedanken wurde ein entsprechender erhöhter Fotostandpunkt dazu noch in der Linie gesucht...

Irgendwann kam dann die Erleuchtung - kurzes Sicherheitsgoogeln...
http://www.meinsachsen.net/bilder/0000188/kohlbornstein-panorama.jpg

Neues Rätsel kommt morgen.


----------



## Th. (29. November 2015)

Ich mach's mal deutlich leichter.

Was zu sehen ist, sollte klar sein - deshalb ist explizit der Standort gesucht!


----------



## sbradl (29. November 2015)

Popova skàla?


----------



## Th. (29. November 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Popova skàla?



Leider nicht richtig.


----------



## 7x35 (29. November 2015)

Das ist doch der Sokol im Vordergrund, oder? Tele-Aufnahme, richtig?

EDIT(H sagt): Schloss Lemberk? Tele + Crop...


----------



## Th. (29. November 2015)

7x35 schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Sokol im Vordergrund, oder? Tele-Aufnahme, richtig?


Richtig, Sokol im Vordergrund.
Tele? Naja, auf KB umgerechnet schlappe 240mm.


7x35 schrieb:


> EDIT(H sagt): Schloss Lemberk? Tele + Crop...


Richtig - Standort Schlossturm Lemberk.

Womit es mit @7x35 weitergeht.


----------



## 7x35 (29. November 2015)

Ich gebe mal weiter, weil ich momentan nichts passendes habe...


----------



## sbradl (29. November 2015)

Th. schrieb:


> Leider nicht richtig.


Ach schade, hab einfach eine gedachte Linie zwischen Turm/Baude Richtung Sommerberg gezogen...


----------



## 7x35 (29. November 2015)

Der Pfaffenstein ist aber auch ein TOP-Aussichtspunkt. Ähnlich nice wie auf dem Kleis...


----------



## Th. (29. November 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Ach schade, hab einfach eine gedachte Linie zwischen Turm/Baude Richtung Sommerberg gezogen...


Macht ja nix - da @7x35 nicht will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (30. November 2015)

Th. schrieb:


> Macht ja nix - da @7x35 nicht will...


Und ich hab nix... ich hätte auch nur freigegeben


----------



## juweb (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde das hier anbieten. Ich hatte schon mal was gelöst aber damals leider die Kette abreissen lassen müssen... Sorry nochmal dafür...


----------



## Th. (3. Dezember 2015)

Erstaunlich, dass die Vogtländer nicht sofort reingrätschen - bei so einer Vorlage von juweb...? Alle auf den Weihnachtsmärkten?


----------



## kodak (3. Dezember 2015)

... die haben anscheinend ganz schön große Weihnachtsmärkte ;-) ...

http://www.meinsachsen.net/gallery/...ssichtsturm-wirtsberg-landwuest-20061031.html

ist also die Lösung für die Triangulationssäule im Vogtland ;-) ... Teil 1 ist einfach, Teil 2 Danke an @Th. und der Rest war eine kurze Suchanfrage nach Teil 1 und Teil 2 ;-)


----------



## gtbulls (3. Dezember 2015)

Große vielleicht nicht unbedingt, aber viele und schön, dass Ihr noch ein Foto von der "Zitronenpresse" verlinkt habt.


----------



## kodak (3. Dezember 2015)

... dann wollen wir mal keine Zeit verlieren ... wo steht dieser Zeitgenosse einer vergangenen Epoche?


----------



## titzy (3. Dezember 2015)

@kodak beim Schaubergwerk "Aurora Stolln" am Enso Wanderpfad? Oder auf den Schildern dort steht glaub ich "Getrost Mut - Erbstollen". Da bin ich zumindest vor Jahren mal auf eine schicken Runde um Tharandt vorbei gekommen und dein Bild hat mich jetzt spontan daran errinnert. Wobei ich mich jetzt nicht entsinnen kann, dass da ein befüllter Karrenwagen hinter einem Zaun stand, sondern da konnte man glaub ich bis an die leeren Karren heran.


----------



## kodak (3. Dezember 2015)

@titzy leider nicht dort...Der "Zaun" ist auch eher ein Geländer, allerdings kommt man wirklich weder an den Hunt noch an das Geländer wirklich immer ran, nein Eintritt kostet es auch keinen, es ist Privatland...Interesse sollte der Steinbogen erwecken, denn...


----------



## kodak (4. Dezember 2015)

... wie immer gibt es an Tag 2 auch ein wenig mehr Perspektive ;-) des gesuchten Ortes ... ach hatte ich schon gesagt das man schräg gegenüber noch (fast) das kaufen kann was dort einmal gewonnen wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (5. Dezember 2015)

ja, der @titzy war schon irgendwie an einem Teil des Names des Stollens hier ... allerdings ist gegenüber kein Schmuckwarengeschäft (Aurora Stollen ging auf Silber ...)


----------



## Ferro (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde auf das Ding bei Johanngeorgenstadt tippen


----------



## kodak (5. Dezember 2015)

Oh nein @Ferro wenn der Titzy doch am Aurora Stollen schon an einem Teil des Namens war...Natürlich nicht Stollen und auch nicht Aurora, sondern eher in Zusammenhang was jedes Bergwerk früher bräuchte wenn es einen Schacht hatte und auch immer schwierig war herauszuholen...Wohl dem der zu ebener Erde einfahren konnte wie am Aurora Stollen...


----------



## gtbulls (6. Dezember 2015)

Name enthält ein zuweilen reissendes Flüsschen?


----------



## kodak (6. Dezember 2015)

@gtbulls vollkommen richtig...Das verbindet auch den Aurora Stollen mit dem hier, also rein TeilNamensFlusstechnisch gesehen ... der Aurora Stollen ist ja nicht allzu tief/lang, dafür wurde dort die Werbung für Feldschlösschen "Schwarzer Steiger" drin gemacht ... der gesuchte ist länger aber hatte nur eine sehr primitive Aufgabe, die am Ende auch noch ein anderer bis heute innehat ;-)


----------



## kodak (7. Dezember 2015)

... will keiner lösen? da @gtbulls anscheinend die Antwort ahnte aber sie nicht aussprach (Respekt es gelöst zu haben obwohl nicht räumlich hier verortet) wollen wir mal ein paar Hinweise zusammenfassen:

also der @titzy war am Aurorastollen, zwischen dieser Örtlichkeit und der gesuchten gibt es eine "TeilNamensFlusstechnisch" gesehene Gemeinsamkeit ...

die primäre Aufgabe des Stollens war nur von relativ kurzer Dauer, da ein noch heute existierender Stollen die Aufgabe prima löst und auch produktionstechnisch notwendig wurde ...

das was man dort so in der Gegend förderte wird noch heute schräg gegenüber angeboten, teilweise in anderer Bezeichnung/Konsistenz aber der Überbegriff ist gleich (im doppelten Sinne, also nicht nur das was an dem Handels"Geschäft" dransteht sondern auch die allgemeinwissenschaftliche Bezeichnung)

@gtbulls sprach von etwas bisweilen reisserischem, einem Flüsschen, was soll ich sagen das bei Titzy ist eben "TeilNamensFlusstechnisch" gesehen ;-) ...

Neben dem schönen Geländer sperrt mich auch noch ein Drahtzaun vom Fotoobjekt aus ... hinter mir kann es auf verschiedene Art laut werden, ganz in der Nähe war ein berühmter unterschiedlich dimensionierter Knotenpunkt, heute ist noch immer der großdimensionierte Teil vorhanden aber eben kein Knotenpunkt mehr, wer am gesuchten Ort steht könnte anderes denken, doch es sind nur noch Relikte ... 

so nun genug geschrieben, auf geht es ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (7. Dezember 2015)

Auf zum Tiefer Weißeritz Stolln nach Freital-Potschappel!
Hatte Sonntagmorgen Zeit zum Kugeln, muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich dort noch nicht war und mich zurückgehalten...
Besagter Stollen diente der Entwässerung im Steinkohlebergbau.
Entknoteter Verkehrsknoten ist evtl. die A17, was schräg gegenüber angeboten wird, evtl. Finanzdienstleistungen, also im weiteren Sinne "Kohle" ...???


----------



## kodak (7. Dezember 2015)

@gtbulls ... der Standort ist natürlich richtig ...

der Rest ist nicht so ganz ... also

also der 

@titzy war am Aurorastollen, zwischen dieser Örtlichkeit und der gesuchten gibt es eine "TeilNamensFlusstechnisch" gesehene Gemeinsamkeit ... _Weisseritz, der Aurora Stollen an der Roten, ab Hainsberg ja dann die Vereinigte Weisseritz (mit der Wilden)_

die primäre Aufgabe des Stollens war nur von relativ kurzer Dauer, da ein noch heute existierender Stollen die Aufgabe prima löst und auch produktionstechnisch notwendig wurde ... _richtig, Wasserabtransport, der andere ist der tiefe Elbstollen, der in DD-Cotta zu Tage kommt_

das was man dort so in der Gegend förderte wird noch heute schräg gegenüber angeboten, teilweise in anderer Bezeichnung/Konsistenz aber der Überbegriff ist gleich (im doppelten Sinne, also nicht nur das was an dem Handels"Geschäft" dransteht sondern auch die allgemeinwissenschaftliche Bezeichnung) ... _Steinkohle wurde gefördert, schräg gegenüber ist der Brennstoffhandel Berger, also fossile Brennstoffe, früher Kohle, heute Öl ;-), beides Brennstoffe ;-)_



@gtbulls sprach von etwas bisweilen reisserischem, einem Flüsschen, was soll ich sagen das bei Titzy ist eben "TeilNamensFlusstechnisch" gesehen ;-) ... die Weisseritz ...

Neben dem schönen Geländer sperrt mich auch noch ein Drahtzaun vom Fotoobjekt aus ... hinter mir kann es auf verschiedene Art laut werden, ganz in der Nähe war ein berühmter unterschiedlich dimensionierter Knotenpunkt, heute ist noch immer der großdimensionierte Teil vorhanden aber eben kein Knotenpunkt mehr, wer am gesuchten Ort steht könnte anderes denken, doch es sind nur noch Relikte ...
_hinter mir ist die (sinnlose) Ortsumgehungsstrasse Freital und die Eisenbahn DD-Chemnitz ... aber vor allem der Bahnhof Potschappel, früher der Abgang auch des Schmalspurnetzes nach Wilsdruff und auf der Hauptstrecke auch eine 3. Schiene bis Freital-Hainsberg für die Schmalspurbahn nach Kipsdorf, (unterschiedliche Dimension der Spurweiten ... unterdimensioniert die Schmalspurbahn), Potschappel war eine sehr bedeutender Eisenbahnknotenpunkt und heute noch ist dort die Reparaturwerkstatt für die Kleinbahn und andere Relikte aber keine wirkliche Verbindung mehr nach irgendwo auf Schmalspur ... _


----------



## Th. (7. Dezember 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> ... _Weisseritz, der Aurora Stollen an der Roten, ab Hainsberg ja dann die Vereinigte Weisseritz (mit der Wilden)_



Einspruch! 
Genau andersrum...Aurora Stolln ist an der Wilden Weißeritz.
Ordnung muss sein.


----------



## gtbulls (7. Dezember 2015)

Kohle... da ging die Fantasie wohl mit mir durch. So kommts, wenn man sich nicht wirklich auskennt, aber das Rätseln Spaß macht.
Der nächste Standort ist der ...berg, obwohl es nicht unbedingt nach Berg aussieht und beim Hochfahren kaum einer ins Schwitzen kommt.


----------



## gtbulls (9. Dezember 2015)

Tip: Der Name des "Berges" beinhaltet die Maßeinheit für Gold...


----------



## ore-mountain (9. Dezember 2015)

da war ich doch schon oft ...
Das ist an der Pöhl! Gunzenberg heißt das glaub ich ...


----------



## gtbulls (9. Dezember 2015)

Richtig!
Leider meint der Zweckverband Talsperre Pöhl, die flowige Verbindung vom Gunzenberg nach Altensalz auf 2,5m Breite asfaltieren zu müssen. Fördergeldverschwendung par excellence.
@ore-mountain Bitte nächstes Rätselfoto.


----------



## ore-mountain (10. Dezember 2015)

nächstes Rätzel:


----------



## GlockeGT (11. Dezember 2015)

Links am Horizont sollte der Fichtelberg sein, verdeckt hinter dem Ast müsste der Keilberg sein, soll heißen du stehst ziemlich weit im Westen in schaust Richtung Fichtel  nur wo weiß ich noch nicht genau...


Gruß Glocke


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Dezember 2015)

Nein

Tipp: es ist Nachmittag im Mai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlockeGT (11. Dezember 2015)

Komplett nein oder nur teilweise??


Gruß Glocke


----------



## gtbulls (11. Dezember 2015)

@ore-mountain fotografiert vom Fichtelberg in Richtung West, zu sehen ist der Auersberg


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Dezember 2015)

alles richtig!
knapp unterhalb vom Gipfel. Da wo die Tagestouries nicht hinkommen ;-)


----------



## GlockeGT (11. Dezember 2015)

Ach herrje, da muss ich in Heimatkunde nochmal üben. Schande.


Gruß Glocke


----------



## gtbulls (11. Dezember 2015)

Nächstes Rätsel:


----------



## gtbulls (12. Dezember 2015)

Tip: Das Bild hat eine 2.Ebene


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Dezember 2015)

Elstertal?


----------



## gtbulls (12. Dezember 2015)

@Freerider1504 Genau! Noch das Bauwerk unter dem der Juniorbiker grad durchgefahren ist und du bist...


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Dezember 2015)

Elstertalbrücke? 

Falls richtig, geb ich mal frei, da ich kein passendes Bild habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (14. Dezember 2015)

@Freerider1504 Perfekt. Also gilt: Wer will, wer will, wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (14. Dezember 2015)

Auf gehts:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1936977]
	
[/URL]


----------



## kommaklar (14. Dezember 2015)

Blauenthaler Wasserfall in Eibenstock


----------



## Hendrik1988 (14. Dezember 2015)

Richtig! Das war dann wohl zu einfach.


----------



## kommaklar (14. Dezember 2015)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Richtig! Das war dann wohl zu einfach.


Gibt ja nicht so viel "Große" in Sachsen.
*
Das nächste: Wo steht das Türmchen?*


----------



## Hendrik1988 (14. Dezember 2015)

Sieht nach dem Auersberg aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommaklar (14. Dezember 2015)

Richtig...
Wohl auch zu einfach!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (14. Dezember 2015)

Die beiden letzten Rätsel trennen ja auch nur 5km Luftlinie.

Diesmal nichts rund um die Talsperre Eibenstock. Gesucht ist der Ort mittig im Bild.


----------



## ore-mountain (14. Dezember 2015)

Neuwelt und Hintergrund der König-Albert-Turm

Aber eigentlich ist es unfair das zu lösen ;-)

Das Bild ist doch besser geworden als gedacht!


----------



## gtbulls (15. Dezember 2015)

@Hendrik1988 Sehr schöne Bilder! 


ore-mountain schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich ist es unfair das zu lösen ;-)


@ore-mountain Gelöst ist gelöst


----------



## kodak (18. Dezember 2015)

@ore-mountain ... wieder alle auf den Weihnachtsmärkten? ;-)


----------



## ore-mountain (19. Dezember 2015)

so, ist noch nicht so lange her:


----------



## gtbulls (22. Dezember 2015)

Rabenberg?


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du mir jetzt noch den typisch erzgebirgischen Namen des Pfades nennst, hast du alles richtig!


----------



## mw.dd (22. Dezember 2015)

Crossed viper.


----------



## gtbulls (22. Dezember 2015)

@ore-mountain Mir sah das ganze irgendwie nach Rabenberg aus, aber wo genau dort, weiß ich nicht. Meine Intention war, dass es hier weiter geht .
@all Vielleicht weiß ja einer, der sich öfter auf dem Rabenberg tummelt, besser Bescheid, vielleicht passt der Tip von @mw.dd?
Auf jedenfall ein schönes (vor-)weihnachtliches Rätselbild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (22. Dezember 2015)

Crossed Viper ist richtig. Die Trails haben alle grausame Namen!
Das war übrigens Ende November. Boden gefroren und leicht bepudert ... herrlich 

Ich schlage vor, gtbulls ist dran. Wenn er kein Bild hat, kann mw.dd!


----------



## mw.dd (22. Dezember 2015)

Erzgebirge und Kreuzotter passt doch 
Ob es marketingtechnisch was bringt, international zu tun entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis; und ich hätte auch "Holzmichl" passender gefunden als "Stoneman"...

Hab kein Bild, gtbulls darf ran, wenn er mag.


----------



## gtbulls (22. Dezember 2015)

Für ein weihnachtliches Rätsel musste ich mich leider aus Westsachsen entfernen...


----------



## kodak (22. Dezember 2015)

... aus dem Bauch heraus "Brandaussicht"?


----------



## mr.malcom (22. Dezember 2015)

Schaut mir aber ganz nach der Brandaussicht aus.


----------



## gtbulls (22. Dezember 2015)

Ja, ist denn schon Weihnachten?
@kodak  und @mr.malcom ; Ihr dürftet beide den Preis für die schnellste Rätselantwort im Sachsen-Rätselfred bekommen.
Kodak war wohl n Tick schneller.


----------



## mr.malcom (22. Dezember 2015)

gtbulls schrieb:
			
		

> ...Kodak war wohl n Tick schneller.


Aber nur weil meine Enter-Taste geklemmt hat.


----------



## kodak (22. Dezember 2015)

@mr.malcom ... verzichte gern, mache du einfach weiter

@gtbulls ... sehr schönes Weihnachtsbild, aber solche Steilvorlagen nutzen wir östlicheren Sachsen gnadenlos  ...

Allen einen schönes Weihnachtsfest ... und am 1.Januar 13:00 ist Neujahrsausfahrt in Dresden, Garnisonskirche (Stauffenbergallee)


----------



## mr.malcom (22. Dezember 2015)

@kodak: du warst aber schneller, also bist du dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (22. Dezember 2015)

leider ein Nebelbild, deswegen ohne Weihnachtsbaum  ... also wo war ich?


----------



## Th. (23. Dezember 2015)

Ganz klare Sache - du bist auf der Kahlebergaussicht und blickst Richtung Galgenteiche...


----------



## kodak (23. Dezember 2015)

@Th. Vollkommen richtig... Weiter geht's...


----------



## Th. (24. Dezember 2015)

Auf die Schnelle finde ich gerade kein besseres Rätsel - wo bin ich hier gerade mit meinen Mädels wandern? Als Bike-Trail ist der Pfad vermutlich machbar aber recht anstrengend, in Steinwurfentfernung existiert allerdings eine Forstautobahn, welche genau zum gleichen Ziel führt - dieses war übrigens auch schon mal Rätselmotiv...


----------



## Th. (25. Dezember 2015)

...womit wir am (ersten) Ziel der Wanderung angekommen wären...


----------



## Falco (25. Dezember 2015)

Das ist aber nicht in Sachsen, die Bilder sind aus CZ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (25. Dezember 2015)

...Im Tal der wilden weisseritz...  Talsperre lehnmuehle? Wobei ich nur die forstautobahn kenne... Klingenberg hast glaube ich einen anderen Einlauf... nur so eine Idee...


----------



## kodak (25. Dezember 2015)

... Bei grenzgebiet haben wir das schon immer gelten lassen mit dem Böhmischen...


----------



## Falco (25. Dezember 2015)

Wenn es dort nass ist, dann wird der Weg noch anstrengender, da sind die Brücken das kleinste übel


----------



## mathijsen (26. Dezember 2015)

Přehrada Naděje (Hammertalsperre) im Lausitzer Gebirge.
Ok, war einfach für mich, ich war schon mal dort.

Falco, der Weg auf deinem Bild ist aber ein paar Kilometer weiter weg. Aber du hast recht, der Weg an der Talsperre war auch schlammig. Ein Riesen-Klecks hat sich genau auf meinem Bremssattel gesetzt und dort so zwischen Belag und Scheibe gerieben, dass ich mein Rad erstmal in den Bach zum Durchspülen legen musste.


----------



## Falco (26. Dezember 2015)

Auch wenn sich der Brückenweg endlos lang angefühlt hat, war das Schlammloch grade mal 600m von der Talsperre entfernt


----------



## Th. (26. Dezember 2015)

Ja, das ist am Hammerbach und ich kann bestätigen, dass es dort sehr schlammig ist. 

Also Falco, weiter geht's.


----------



## Falco (26. Dezember 2015)

@darkJST lade mal das Bild hoch was du mit meinem 12mm gemacht hast.


----------



## darkJST (27. Dezember 2015)

Tada:





Lösen musst aber du

Ist das eigentlich mein Sensorstaub oder dein Objektivstaub? Kurioserweise ist das Bild mit Offenblende das schärfste


----------



## kodak (27. Dezember 2015)

Oben am wilisch irgendwie...hinten ist rippien und davor theisewitz...


----------



## Falco (27. Dezember 2015)

@darkJST Wenn du nicht weist wo du gewesen bist, dann kann dir am ehesten einer der Mitleser helfen 
Hast bei den abgeblendeten Bild bestimmt zu sehr abgeblendet, oder verwackelt.

@kodak Wilischrunde ist schon mal nicht verkehrt, soweit konnte sich Johannes auch noch orientieren.

Wir sitzen auf einer Bank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (27. Dezember 2015)

...Waren nur Anregungen... Ganz rechts sollte babisnau sein, das große Anwesen zscheckwitz... Die Starkstromleitung ist die nach roehrsdorf geht...Die apfelplantage rechts deutet auf oberhalb lungkwitz hin, links unten wäre dann kreischa und später dann quohren


----------



## Falco (27. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt hast du es schon fast, doch wo steht oberhalb von Lungwitz eine Bank?


----------



## kodak (27. Dezember 2015)

...Das können andere loesen...


----------



## mathijsen (29. Dezember 2015)

Da kodak die Ortsanalyse ja schon so schön gemacht hat (*), lässt es sich vom Blickwinkel her auf Saida bis Lungkwitz eingrenzen. Der dunkle Kies/Feinschotter kommt mir von dem Weg bekannt vor, der von Saida nach Süden zum oberen Ende der "Lungkwitztrails" führt, die dann unten bei der Lungkwitzer Höhle enden. Nimmt man den Plantagenrand dazu, würde ich sagen, hier: http://osm.org/go/0MK1jqGmo--?m=

(*) wobei ich das als Ortskundiger des Dresdner Südens auch hinbekommen hätte. Die Ortslage Kreischa und das Rehazentrum Zscheckwitz sind so markant...


----------



## Falco (29. Dezember 2015)

Exakt


----------



## mathijsen (29. Dezember 2015)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## baerzold (30. Dezember 2015)

Auf'n "Forellensteig" in Berggießhübel (Zwiesel).


----------



## mathijsen (30. Dezember 2015)

Exakt. Wenn ich jemandem zugetraut habe, dieses Rätsel zu lösen, dann dir (und ausnahmsweise mal nicht den "Rätselmächten" @kodak und @Th.), da du ja aus der Ecke kommst.


----------



## baerzold (31. Dezember 2015)

Jo 
Oben am Cottaer Spitzberg hängt noch ne Hollywoodschauckel in den Bäumen. Soll angeblich so ein "verrückter Künstler"
gemacht haben, welcher zur Zeit in Berggießhübel lebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerzold (31. Dezember 2015)

So: Wo bin ich?


----------



## Th. (31. Dezember 2015)

Erinnert mich spontan an das Lieblingstal bei Dittersbach.


----------



## baerzold (31. Dezember 2015)

Jawohl !!!
@ *Rätselmacht * Th. du bist dran.


----------



## Th. (31. Dezember 2015)

Mit neuem Rätsel wird es in diesem Jahr aber nichts mehr - vielleicht morgen...

Allen Rätselfreunden einen guten Rutsch


----------



## gtbulls (1. Januar 2016)

Th. schrieb:


> Allen Rätselfreunden einen guten Rutsch



...  und ein gesundes neues Jahr mit soliden trails und reichlich Rätselbildern!


----------



## Th. (1. Januar 2016)

Zum Jahresanfang erstmal 'was Einfaches...
... und damit ich mein einziges Foto mit Radbezug einbringen kann (für 'nen Tourenbericht reichts nicht...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (1. Januar 2016)

Fuchsberg


----------



## kodak (1. Januar 2016)

Glaube jetzt habe ich einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt...wenn es denn stimmen sollte


----------



## Th. (1. Januar 2016)

@kodak - du hättest mich ja wenigstens fertig tippen lassen können. Zum Glück steht die Lösung nicht vor dem Rätsel....

Eigentlich wollte ich - dich auf dem Rad wähnend - ja schon heute 13.00Uhr posten, aber leider keine Zeit gehabt.
Also gut, du darfst das Niveau wieder anheben...


----------



## kodak (1. Januar 2016)

...das war eine sehr gute Idee aber schlecht umgesetzt lieber @Th. ... Zuviel dem Silvester gefroent, cielab Ausfahrt haste auch verpasst 
@all morgen gibt es ein neues Bildchen


----------



## Th. (1. Januar 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> ...cielab Ausfahrt haste auch verpasst...



Ooch, wenn ich im Tourentext lese:


> ...wurde ein zügiges Tempo angeschlagen...


in Verbindung mit


> ...das harmonische Miteinander...


dann war das schon so ok.


----------



## kodak (2. Januar 2016)

... Zeit läuft ;-) ...


----------



## 7x35 (2. Januar 2016)

Fängt nicht zufällig mit Sch* an, der gute Turm (bzw. der "Berg") ? Ich denke, ich war da schon mal. 'Bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher. Am Horizont meine ich das Kraftwerk Lippendorf und die Halde Trages zu erkennen...


----------



## kodak (2. Januar 2016)

@7x35 leider sehr kalt alle Deutungen der örtlichen Gegebenheiten ...


----------



## mr.malcom (2. Januar 2016)

Der Ort bzw. der Kirchturm rechts im Bild erinnert mich irgendwie an Rosenthal-Bielatal?
Falls dem so sein sollte ist der Fotostandort der Schneeberg oder eher weiter westlich?

Tante Edit sagt: wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil! Der Sch*-Berg wurde ja schon ausgeschlossen.


----------



## 7x35 (2. Januar 2016)

Also mein Tipp wäre der Turm auf dem Schildauer Berg (Dahlener Heide) gewesen, nicht der Schneeberg. Aber da es beides mit "Sch" beginnt . Wenn das am Horizont nicht KW Lippendorf + Halde Trages ist, was ist es dann - KW Schkopau + Halde Klobikau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (2. Januar 2016)

Leider alles ganz kalt...es soll noch mehr Kraftwerke geben und auch gute Sicht ;-)...Mit Sch...Geht und ging es noch nie los, Berg und Turm sind in heutiger Zeit enthalten...


----------



## leler (2. Januar 2016)

KW Schkopau vom der Halde Trages wäre auch mein erster Gedanke gewesen. Aber dafür ist es einfach zu "ländlich". Dabei hätte irgendwo am rechten Rand etwas von Leipzig und Speckgürtel auftauchen müssen.
Da es nicht so viele KWs gibt, tippe ich mal auf KW Schwarze Pumpe. Der viele Wald und Blick nach Norden bei Westwind würden zumindest dafür sprechen  (Schw. Pumpe strahlte mich neulich im Abendlicht am Wohlauer Berg bei Kamenz regelrecht aus der Ferne an...)
Aber von wo?
Da kann ich nur ins Blaue raten: Hahenberg bei Droben oder vielleicht die Dubrau bei Groß-Radisch?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (2. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich solche Kühltürme sehe, muss ich an Boxberg und Pumpe denken. Und nur südöstlich davon gibt es Erhebungen, von wo aus beides fast in einer Flucht läge (und wo man die Sonne einigermaßen im Rücken hätte). Vielleicht in den Königshainer Bergen.


----------



## Th. (3. Januar 2016)

Mein Tipp: Haselbergturm in der Königsbrücker Heide. Der Ort rechts mit der markannten Kirche sollte Schmorkau sein.
(Das Kraftwerk hinten dann wahrscheinlich Schwarze Pumpe)


----------



## Leuchtentrager (3. Januar 2016)

Vom Haselbergtum aus gesehen müssten aber genau über der Kirche von Schmorkau die Kühltürme von Boxberg dampfen.


----------



## kodak (3. Januar 2016)

@all   ... and the Winner is...ja so ähnlich wie highlander, es kann nur einen geben...  @Th. Haselbergturm früher Wettiner Höhe ...

sehr zu empfehlen diesen Radweg ( http://www.nsg.koenigsbrueckerheide.eu/files/nsg/infomaterial/radrundweg.pdf) rund um das Sperrgebiet einmal mit der Familie oder so zu umfahren, die Ausschilderung ist manchmal etwas mystisch aber insgesamt sehr empfehlenswert, da kaum Steigung, viel Landschaft und 2 schöne Aussichtstürme, davon haben wir leider nur den Haselbergturm "gefunden", den Zschochauer Heideturm haben wir verpasst :-(.

So hier noch ein paar Impressionen


der Turm in der Landschaft



der Turm himself



die sichtbaren Ziele fein erklärt ...in Rätselrichtung



was gibt es noch zu sehen ... andere Seite (war mir aber fürs Rätsel zu einfach)




schon schön zu sehen welche Spekulationen es so gab, so soll es sein, also weiter geht es ...


----------



## Leuchtentrager (3. Januar 2016)

Laut Tafel müsste über der Kirche wirklich Boxberg sein. Vielleicht abgeschaltet, damit es schwerer wird.


----------



## kodak (3. Januar 2016)

@Leuchtentrager daran musste ich auch denken, doch zu sehen war es wirklich nicht...Ist auch ein paar Meter weiter als die Schwarze Pumpe...


----------



## Th. (3. Januar 2016)

Neuer Versuch.
Wo bin ich - wie heißt die Erhebung worauf ich stehe?




Nachtrag Haselbergturm:
Hier sieht man beide Kraftwerke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (4. Januar 2016)

Keiner?

Gut, dann das gesamte Bild - sollte jetzt kein Ding mehr sein...


----------



## kodak (6. Januar 2016)

damit das hier weitergeht sage ich einfach völligen Blödsinn: "Eschdorf" sehen wir ...


----------



## Th. (6. Januar 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> ...völligen Blödsinn: "Eschdorf" ..


Dem muss ich (bei allem Respekt dir gegenüber) leider zustimmen.

Deshalb drehen wir uns ein Stück nach rechts, wo sich der nächste Berg (ok - oder Hügel) erhebt. Auf diesem hat man im Gegensatz zu dem deutlich höheren Berg (rechts im Komplettbild 1) eine geöffnete Gastwirtschaft und einen sehr lohnenden Aussichtspunkt...


----------



## denis66 (6. Januar 2016)

Triebenberg...


----------



## denis66 (6. Januar 2016)

... auch so ein Blödsinn...
nächster Versuch :
Eierberg


----------



## Th. (6. Januar 2016)

denis66 schrieb:


> Triebenberg...


Auch nicht.


denis66 schrieb:


> Eierberg


Nochmal nein.

Um nochmal klarzustellen - die ursprüngliche Frage lautete:


Th. schrieb:


> Wo bin ich - wie heißt die Erhebung worauf ich stehe?



Ein Tipp vielleicht noch dazu - hat was mit einem unserer großen Dichter und Denker zu tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (7. Januar 2016)

Letzter Fotoschwenk noch ein Stück weiter nach rechts - das sollte jetzt aber jeder kennen...



Also noch mal die Frage: Auf welcher Erhebung hat man diese Rundumsicht?


----------



## kodak (7. Januar 2016)

...Darf gestehen das ich entweder ein Brett vor dem Kopf habe oder ich das wirklich nicht kenne...Also 360 Grad Rundumsicht hätte ich zum Beispiel auf dem Cottaer spitzberg aber da passen die Ausschnitte nicht so richtig... Umso mehr bin ich auf die loesung gespannt...


----------



## 7x35 (7. Januar 2016)

Die Leutersdorfer Kirche in Kombination mit dem Jeschken war dann doch ziemlich verräterisch. Sicherlich einer der Top-Aussichtspunkte im Lausitzer Bergland, aber nicht so bekannt. 'Sollte man mal oben gewesen sein: http://www.naturparkblicke.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=59&Itemid=77 . Wer weitermachen will, darf das tun...


----------



## Th. (8. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht...
@7x35 hat naturlich recht - Spitzkunnersdorfer Spitzberg, Großer Stein, Goethekopf.

Zur Vervollständigung nach ein paar Bilderdetails:
Bild 1: Leutersdorf mit der Kirche aus der unnachahmlichen Feder des Zittauer Architekten Schramm, dahinter der Lerchenberg (muss man nicht kennen) und im Hintergrund die Czornebohkette.
Im Komplettbild 1 rechts der Kottmar.
Bild 2: Oderwitzer Spitzberg
Bild 3: siehe Link von 7x35 (Nachtrag: Sehe gerade, dass das das 360°Panorama ist - da liege ich mit meinen Erklärungen wenigstens nicht falsch...)

Nach Süden/Südwesten hat man auch noch Blick - allerdings meistens Gegenlicht  (deshalb kein Bild von mir)



7x35 schrieb:


> Wer weitermachen will, darf das tun...


Wenn er das sagt...


----------



## darkJST (9. Januar 2016)

Na dann...was einfaches


----------



## kodak (9. Januar 2016)

Hofewiese?


----------



## darkJST (9. Januar 2016)

Richtig Bist!


----------



## kodak (9. Januar 2016)

... ich gebe einfach mal frei... also wer wollte schon immer mal?...Wer sich noch fragt wie ich auf die Hofewiese(in der Dresdener Heide gelegen) getippt habe...einfache Logik, Wohnort von Darkjst bekannt, Schneelage entspricht dem was ich dort erwarten würde heute, bekannte freie Flächen in der Nähe: Hofewiese


----------



## darkJST (9. Januar 2016)

Erschreckend


----------



## sbradl (9. Januar 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Richtig Bist!


Da sind wir auch lang gefahren oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (9. Januar 2016)

Jup, einmal quer durchs Bild zu den Häusern da hinten


----------



## Th. (18. Januar 2016)

Da scheinbar keiner Bilder oder Lust hat hier weiterzumachen, springe ich mal ein...
Wie heißt der Ort wo sich meine Mädels vor geraumer Zeit mal herumtrieben (der Ort sieht noch genauso aus, die Weiber sind mittlerweile ein ganzes Stück größer). Man muss den Ort im Übrigen nicht kennen - "Nomen est omen".
Direkt daneben führt - als Tipp nebenbei erwähnt - ein recht hübscher Trail entlang.





@kodak erkennt es sicher sofort (an der Fließgeschwindigkeit des Wassers - am Lichteinfallswinkel oder weiß der Geier woher), alle anderen können mal Kreativität zeigen...


----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2016)

@Th.  .... @all ... nein ich weiss es nicht, da weder Wasseraustrittsgeschwindigkeit noch der Lichteinfallswinkel in meinen grauen Zellen eine Assoziation auslösen, das Bild also erst recht nicht  ... also dann seit kreativ


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht die Muldenquelle im Erzgebirge?


----------



## Th. (19. Januar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Vielleicht die Muldenquelle im Erzgebirge?



Nein, nein - das müde Rinnsal welches dort entspringt, plätschert schon nach wenigen Metern in ein Bächlein, welches wiederum zwar einen martialisch klingenden Namen hat, allerdings für niemanden bedrohlich wirken sollte.

Die Lösung ist wesentlich einfacher - zugegeben, wer den Namen noch nie gehört hat .... einfach mal an ein richtiges Bilderrätsel denken.

(Soll ja auch mehr zur Auflockerung dienen  )


----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2016)

... ich fahre da immer oberhalb entlang , zuletzt zum Neujahrsauftakt  ... als Kind war ich dort immer mal Wasser holen mit der Oma, da war weniger Lichteinfall aber mehr Wasseraustritt ... ja der Mordgrundbach mit der Schwesternquelle in der Dresdener Heide war wohl gesucht


----------



## Th. (19. Januar 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> ... ja der Mordgrundbach mit der Schwesternquelle in der Dresdener Heide war wohl gesucht





Ganz recht - weiter geht's...


----------



## kodak (20. Januar 2016)

... gestehe das ich das Wortspiel erst recht spät verstanden habe, man(n) sollte sich eben nicht zu sehr auf den Wiedererkennwert konzentrieren sondern auf das Ganze ... so also weiter geht es ...
Wo bin ich oder anders gefragt auf was schaue ich? ;-) ...


----------



## kodak (21. Januar 2016)

... keine eine Idee ... wie fasse ich es in Worte: also diesen Anblick hatte ich das erste Mal, kann sein das es schon einmal so aussah aber das Gegenteil brachte noch viel mehr Leid über die Leute, wobei es hier alles sehr lokal war, wenige hundert m weiter und dafür dann auf viele 100 km sah es ganz anders aus ... also wenn ich mich umdrehe und ein paar Schritte gehe wechselt auch der Untergrund, feinster Sand schaut mich dann an, okay, nicht reden sondern machen ... also kommt mit, upps falsche Kamera, die kann nur Ausschnitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (21. Januar 2016)

Alter Schwede, ich habe tatsächlich grade überlegt ob Sachsen nicht doch irgendwo ans Meer grenzt...


----------



## gtbulls (21. Januar 2016)

Erinnerung & Rätselei: an der Prießnitz-Mündung könnte es bei Trockenheit nach Hochwasser so ausgesehen haben, aber ich bin zu selten dort ...


----------



## kodak (21. Januar 2016)

@gtbulls passt schon, ist zwar nicht die Mündung, dann müsste ich nicht laufen, um an die Elbe zu kommen, sondern die Brücke am Bischofsweg ueber die in diesem Sommer ausgetrocknete Priessnitz, war schon eine schlimmer Anblick irgendwie... Also weiter geht es...


----------



## gtbulls (21. Januar 2016)

Danke @kodak , und nun springen wir mal in die aktuelle Jahreszeit:


----------



## gtbulls (22. Januar 2016)

Das Rätselbild entstand aus der Loipe heraus...


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2016)

Vogtland Panorama Weg, aber wo genau kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diamantradler (22. Januar 2016)

Zinsbachtal bei Morgenröthe ?


----------



## gtbulls (25. Januar 2016)

sorry @all, Winterwetter war einfach zu toll an diesem Wochenende
@Freerider1504 Korrekt, siehe Wegweiser
@diamantradler So ein verschneites Bachtal zu erkennen - Respekt! Bitte weiter!


----------



## diamantradler (25. Januar 2016)




----------



## spümco (26. Januar 2016)

das Bild funzt zumindest bei mir nicht


----------



## gtbulls (26. Januar 2016)

Dacht ich auch erst. Rechtsklick und "Grafik anzeigen" brachte dann doch die Sicht auf den...Stein
Aber vielleicht kann @diamantradler noch BBBcode einbetten verwenden, damit alle was sehen.


----------



## darkJST (26. Januar 2016)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es das sein soll:


----------



## tomadv (26. Januar 2016)

Das ist der Aschberg-Gipfel (Kamenáč, 936m), welcher auf tschechischer Seite liegt...


----------



## diamantradler (26. Januar 2016)

Aschberg ist richtig,mit den Bildern einfügen sollte ich mal üben.Also weiter tomadv


----------



## tomadv (27. Januar 2016)

OK, passend zur Jahreszeit ein neues Rätsel...


----------



## Joe27 (27. Januar 2016)

Kammloipe Winselburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomadv (27. Januar 2016)

Joe27 schrieb:


> Kammloipe Winselburg


Richtig...


----------



## Joe27 (28. Januar 2016)

Welche Talsperre ist zusehen?


----------



## spümco (28. Januar 2016)

Lichtenberg?


----------



## tomadv (28. Januar 2016)

Home Location… Talsperre Falkenstein...


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Januar 2016)

Talsperre Falkenstein!


----------



## Joe27 (28. Januar 2016)

Talsperre Falkenstein. tomadv war schneller.


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Januar 2016)

Als ich die Antwort eintippte, stand noch nichts da.
War wohl ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen, welches ich verloren habe.


----------



## tomadv (30. Januar 2016)

Ja, war äußerst knapp. Naja, wenn wir den Thread schon mal in den Westen holen, dann will man auch mal zuschlagen… Heut Abend kommt ein neues Foto...


----------



## tomadv (30. Januar 2016)

Auf ein Neues...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diamantradler (30. Januar 2016)

Ich tippe mal auf Neuhaus


----------



## tomadv (31. Januar 2016)

diamantradler schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Neuhaus



Guten Morgen,

leider falsch… Aber was meinst du genau mit "Neuhaus"?


----------



## diamantradler (31. Januar 2016)

Neuhaus ist ein ehmals deutscher Ort ca 6 Km südlich der Talsperre Carlsfeld. Schau mal in meine Fotogalerie ich hab dort ein Bild eingestellt.


----------



## tomadv (31. Januar 2016)

diamantradler schrieb:


> Neuhaus ist ein ehmals deutscher Ort ca 6 Km südlich der Talsperre Carlsfeld. Schau mal in meine Fotogalerie ich hab dort ein Bild eingestellt.



Ah, du meinst Chaloupky - in der Gegend bin ich auch oft unterwegs. Der gesuchte Ort (Gipfel) befindet sich aber in Sachsen...


----------



## tomadv (2. Februar 2016)

OK, ist auch ein schweres Rätsel. Kleiner Hinweis: Es ist der Gipfel eines Berges im Fichtelberggebiet. Man findet dort ein Gipfelkreuz und ein Gipfelbuch vor...


----------



## tomadv (6. Februar 2016)

Da der gesuchte Ort nicht wirklich bekannt ist, löse ich mal das Rätsel auf. Es ist der Gipfel des Großen Hemmberg (829m) im Fichtelberggebiet (N50 29.429 E12 53.647)…

Versuchen wir ein neues Rätsel…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (6. Februar 2016)

Sehr schönes Foto und noch besser Schnee...ach ein Tipp fehlt noch, soll ja nicht OT werden...Hirtstein


----------



## leler (6. Februar 2016)

Hmm, ich setzte mal den Schmiedeberger Spitzberg dagegen .-)


----------



## gtbulls (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo @tomadv , vielen Dank für Deine schönen Rätselbilder von dort, wo Sachsen am höchsten ist, auch wenn damit manchmal die Schwierigkeitsstufe zu hoch wird Ich werd mir den Hemmberg auf jeden Fall bei geeignetem Wetter anschauen, wenn klar ist, ob man nun besser auf Rädern oder Brettern kommt...Und jetzt harren wir der Auflösung:


----------



## tomadv (7. Februar 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Foto und noch besser Schnee...ach ein Tipp fehlt noch, soll ja nicht OT werden...Hirtstein



Schön, dass dir das Foto gefällt. Tja, der Schnee ist auch dort schon wieder weg - wobei das Foto aber schon älter ist. Der Hirtstein ist es leider nicht...



leler schrieb:


> Hmm, ich setzte mal den Schmiedeberger Spitzberg dagegen .-)



Der Schmiedeberger Spitzberg? Ja, stimmt, die Ähnlichkeit ist da. Nur vom Spitzberg ist der Blick besser als von der gesuchten Erhebung...



gtbulls schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @tomadv , vielen Dank für Deine schönen Rätselbilder von dort, wo Sachsen am höchsten ist, auch wenn damit manchmal die Schwierigkeitsstufe zu hoch wird Ich werd mir den Hemmberg auf jeden Fall bei geeignetem Wetter anschauen, wenn klar ist, ob man nun besser auf Rädern oder Brettern kommt...Und jetzt harren wir der Auflösung:



Danke für die Blumen... Ich freue mich, wenn ich den Thread mal Richtung Erzgebirge/Vogtland ziehen kann. Zum Großen Hemmberg kannst du auch im Erzgebirge zur Zeit leider "nur" auf zwei Rädern kommen. Das Gipfelkreuz und das Gipfelbuch findet sich am Hemmberg bei N50 29.428 E12 53.764, also nicht ganz am Gipfel...

So, nun fröhliches Weiterraten...

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## tomadv (10. Februar 2016)

Kleiner Tipp: Die Vogtland-Fraktion müsste es eigentlich wissen...


----------



## gtbulls (10. Februar 2016)

Der Schnee tarnt ganz gut. Sollte es der Wendelstein zwischen Falkenstein und Grünbach sein?


----------



## tomadv (10. Februar 2016)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Sollte es der Wendelstein zwischen Falkenstein und Grünbach sein?



Na also, hat der Tipp doch geholfen… Bin gespannt auf ein neues Rätsel...


----------



## gtbulls (10. Februar 2016)

Da lag der ... noch so tief verschneit wie der Wendelstein...


----------



## tomadv (10. Februar 2016)

Erinnert mich arg an das nordöstliche Ufer vom Vogtlandsee. Täuscht aber bestimmt...


----------



## ore-mountain (10. Februar 2016)

ja das ist er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (11. Februar 2016)

tomadv schrieb:


> Erinnert mich arg an das nordöstliche Ufer vom Vogtlandsee. Täuscht aber bestimmt...


Nix täuscht. Ebendort fotografiert. Hoffentlich hast Du noch Bilder
Gebe zu, dass ich den Vogtlandsee 2014 schon mal zum Räsel gestellt hatte, allerdings im Sommerkleid...


gtbulls schrieb:


>


----------



## tomadv (11. Februar 2016)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast Du noch Bilder



Bissl was hab ich schon noch… Auf welchem Berg habe ich das Tele ausgepackt und welcher Turm ist zu sehen?


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Februar 2016)

Also der Turm sollte der König-Albert-Turm am Spiegelwald sein!
Wo du stehst muss ich noch herausfinden ...


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Februar 2016)

so wie das Bild ausschaut, ist es weit herausgezoomt. Deshalb kann es nur auf dem Pöhlberg sein!


----------



## tomadv (11. Februar 2016)

Perfekte Lösung, ore-mountain...


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Februar 2016)

vermutlich etwas schwerer! Wo bin ich?


----------



## tblade_ (11. Februar 2016)

Oberhalb von Reinsdorf bei Zwickau.


----------



## ore-mountain (12. Februar 2016)

verdammt ... war dann wohl doch nicht so schwer ;-)

Kennst den Ausblick selbst?


----------



## tblade_ (12. Februar 2016)

Nein, den Ausblick an sich kenne ich nicht, jedoch sind mir die Oberflächentechnik mit dem markanten roten Anbau und die Post wohl bekannt. 
Leider kann ich momentan mit keinem besseren Rätselbild aufwarten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (12. Februar 2016)

na Rabenberg ... was sonst ;-)


----------



## zossebart (12. Februar 2016)

tblade_ schrieb:


> Oberhalb von Reinsdorf bei Zwickau.


Mist, da les ich schon ne Weile hier mit und dann komm ich bei einem Bild, das ich letztes Jahr im Mai an fast genau der gleichen Stelle gemacht habe zu spät 
Aber ich hätte wahrscheinlich sowieso kein Rätselbild parat gehabt...

@ore-mountain : Das Bild dürfte in der Nähe des Triangulierungspunktes Reinsdorf, bzw. nahe der Kreuzung mit dem "Bergweg" entstanden sein, oder?

Zum aktuellen Rätselbild hab ich leider keine Ahnung


----------



## tblade_ (12. Februar 2016)

Hätt mich auch gewundert, wenn das länger als ne Stunde gedauert hätte. Weiter gehts @ore-mountain!


----------



## ore-mountain (15. Februar 2016)

neues Rätzel:


----------



## Langundo (15. Februar 2016)

Greifensteine?!


----------



## tomadv (15. Februar 2016)

Sieht mir aus wie die Teufelssteine im Steinbachtal bei Johanngeorgenstadt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (16. Februar 2016)

Teufelssteine ist richtig! tomadv ist dran!


----------



## tomadv (16. Februar 2016)

OK, dann geht das Erzgebirgs-Pingpong weiter und ich kontere auch mit einem Felsen... Wir schauen hierzu knapp über die Grenzen Sachsens...


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Februar 2016)

kommt mir bekannt vor ...

Bei Neudek steht eine Felsen namens Trousnicka skala. Den ursprünglichen deutschen Namen kenne ich nicht.


----------



## leler (18. Februar 2016)

Nette Gegend am Ozean http://mapy.cz/turisticka?x=12.7902184&y=50.3371804&z=15&l=0&source=base&id=2001996 und eigentlich auch mal ein Tipp für die schneelose Zeit...
Wenn der Name des verschwundenen Ortes nebenan http://www.zanikleobce.cz/index.php?lang=d&obec=361 klar ist, ist es dann auch ein leichtes, den alten Namen zum 949m-Berg auf einer Karte zu finden: http://www.zanikleobce.cz/index.php?lang=d&detail=173267
.-)


----------



## tomadv (18. Februar 2016)

Ich muss euch enttäuschen. Es ist nicht der Trousnická skála, obwohl die Ähnlichkeit durchaus vorhanden ist...


----------



## tomadv (19. Februar 2016)

Damit es nicht ganz so schwer wird, ist wohl ein kleiner Hinweis notwendig. An was erinnert die Form? Auch mal an das Land am Nil denken...


----------



## kodak (19. Februar 2016)

Kupferberg.... Felsensphinx


----------



## tomadv (19. Februar 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> Kupferberg.... Felsensphinx



... ist richtig!


----------



## kodak (19. Februar 2016)

... dann wollen wir uns mal wieder ein wenig in tiefere Gefilde begeben, es soll ja kalendarisch Winter sein, so schnell noch ein Bild aus dieser Zeit, etwas surreal wenn man draußen die Vögel am Morgen zwitschern höert und die Knopsen an den Bäumen schon prall sich füllen, doch es gab ihn, den Winter ... nur wo war ich da?


----------



## kodak (20. Februar 2016)

... also, wo ich bin darf ich im Sommer nicht sein, mit dem Fahrrad zu keiner Jahreszeit, bei Schnee gibt es aber eine nette Geste ... und natürlich ist der Bildausschnitt präzise gewählt, es soll ja immer ein eindeutiges Erkennungsmerkmal vorhanden sein, darauf habe ich penibel geachtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (21. Februar 2016)

... die Teiche dienen übrigens nicht der Fischzucht, es soll wohl auch Gegenden geben da verdienen trotzdem Leute ihren (Teil)Lebensunterhalt mit ihnen, naja nicht in Sachsen ;-) ...


----------



## Th. (21. Februar 2016)

Ich meine ganz rechts im Bild einen Fernsehturm zu sehen - wäre es der Dresdner müsstest du irgendwo Weißig/Schönfeld sein.
Aber diese Teiche ...keine Fische, so richtig wie ein Park sieht es auch nicht aus und trotzdem darf man da normalerweise nicht hin? Am Ende bist du auf dem Golfplatz Ullersdorf?


----------



## kodak (21. Februar 2016)

@Th.  genau dort bin ich, immer wenn es die Schneelage zulässt wird dort eine einfache aber sehr schöne Loipe gezogen, 6 km lang, schlängelt sie sich stark maeandern auf dem feinen Rasen, coole Sache vom Golfclub in Ullersdorf, das ganze kostenlos!!! Die Teiche beinhalten also jede Menge Golfbaelle die es sich wohl lohnt zu bergen....Ja der Fernsehturm war der eindeutige Hinweis im Rätsel, es gibt auch einen Sommerweg quer über den Platz, es wird aber auch vor Querschlaegern gewarnt, so habe ich immer lieber den äußerlichen Weg genutzt... Ski heil...


----------



## Th. (21. Februar 2016)

Huch - das war wirklich nur "im Nebel stochern". 
Sei's drum - auch ich (+ die Mädels) war wintersportlich aktiv. In Sachsen momentan nicht ganz einfach - somit erwarte ich eine nahezu punktgenaue Positionsbestimmumg:


----------



## Hendrik1988 (21. Februar 2016)

Fichtelberg-Abzweig Himmelsleiter?


----------



## Th. (21. Februar 2016)

Na klar - in Sachsen liegt momentan wohl nur am Fichtelberg ausreichend Schnee fürs alpine. Zu sehen ist der Verbindungsweg Höhenlift - Himmelsleiter. 
@Hendrik1988 ist dran.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (22. Februar 2016)

Auf gehts.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1968116]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Februar 2016)

Im Grund der schönen Jungfer ... ;-)


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Februar 2016)

Th. schrieb:


> Na klar - in Sachsen liegt momentan wohl nur am Fichtelberg ausreichend Schnee fürs alpine. Zu sehen ist der Verbindungsweg Höhenlift - Himmelsleiter.
> @Hendrik1988 ist dran.


 
Das ist im Übrigen kein offizieller Verbindungsweg ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (22. Februar 2016)

Mir war schon klar aus welcher Ecke die richtige Antwort kommt. Das Bild ist nur 3km entfernt vom Letzten entstanden. 

ore-mountain ist dran.


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Februar 2016)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Mir war schon klar aus welcher Ecke die richtige Antwort kommt. Das Bild ist nur 3km entfernt vom Letzten entstanden.
> 
> ore-mountain ist dran.


;-) ... das war doch sicherlich bei eurem Radbesuch im Schigebiet oder ?

neues Rätzel:


----------



## tomadv (22. Februar 2016)

Könnte auf dem Steinbergturm bei Wernesgrün sein... War scho lang ned mehr oben...


----------



## ore-mountain (23. Februar 2016)

rischtsch!!!


----------



## gtbulls (23. Februar 2016)

siehe Nachbarfred 


ore-mountain schrieb:


> Wer errät wo ich war!


----------



## ore-mountain (23. Februar 2016)

aufmerksam ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomadv (23. Februar 2016)

?


----------



## gtbulls (23. Februar 2016)

@tomadv Lass Dich nicht verwirren, @ore-mountain hatte das schicke Steinbergpanorama vor langer Zeit mal im Westsachsenfred...
@tomadv also bitte neues Rätselfoto.


----------



## tomadv (23. Februar 2016)

Jetzt hab ich´s verstanden, hätte ja nur auf den kleinen Pfeil am Zitat klicken müssen... Naja, ist doch ein schönes Foto, kann man ruhig zweimal posten, zumal die Fichten noch nicht ganz den Blick versperren wie am Kuhberg. Achso, sind wir mit dem Bilderrätsel also wieder im Gebersch. Ich greif heut mal auf ein Handyfoto zurück...


----------



## ERZfox (23. Februar 2016)

Ich kaufe ein " I " und möchte lösen:
Schloss Schlettau


----------



## tomadv (23. Februar 2016)

Richtig und weiter geht's...


----------



## titzy (23. Februar 2016)

ERZfox schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ein " I " und möchte lösen:


Kurze OT Frage: Warum kauft man bitte ein "I" und verwendet es dann gar nicht in der Lösung?


----------



## tomadv (23. Februar 2016)

titzy schrieb:


> Kurze OT Frage: Warum kauft man bitte ein "I" und verwendet es dann gar nicht in der Lösung?



Wahrscheinlich weil ich in meiner Fragestellung den Mundartbegriff nicht richtig wiedergegeben hab...


----------



## ERZfox (24. Februar 2016)

So, dann hau ich mal was in die Runde


----------



## tomadv (24. Februar 2016)

Du kommst aus Richtung 95 die Paßstraße in Kühberg runter und nimmst dann den Pfad runter Richtung Pöhlagrund. Hinten sieht man das Fichtenhäusel...


----------



## ERZfox (25. Februar 2016)

Rischtisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomadv (26. Februar 2016)

Mal ein winterliches Rätsel. Wo war ich hier unterwegs?


----------



## diamantradler (26. Februar 2016)

Vieleicht bei Beerheide ?


----------



## tomadv (26. Februar 2016)

Stimmt, Beerheide schaut ähnlich aus aufm Feld beim Sportplatz. Ist aber leider nicht richtig...


----------



## diamantradler (27. Februar 2016)

Zweiter Versuch
Sonnenloipe auf dem Mittelberg in Klingental


----------



## tomadv (27. Februar 2016)

Die richtige Lösung ist enthalten, Sonnenloipe Klingenthal. Sie ist aber nicht am Mittelberg, sondern eher südöstlich an der böhmischen Grenze beim Unteren Waldgut... Aber trotzdem darfst weitermachen...


----------



## diamantradler (28. Februar 2016)

tomadv mach bitte weiter bei mir geht das Bilderhochladen irgendwie nicht.


----------



## tomadv (28. Februar 2016)

diamantradler schrieb:


> tomadv mach bitte weiter bei mir geht das Bilderhochladen irgendwie nicht.



OK, dann frage ich mal nach dem Standort…


----------



## Joe27 (29. Februar 2016)

Hammerbrücker Str. Ellefeld


----------



## titzy (29. Februar 2016)

Joe27 schrieb:


> Hammerbrücker Str. Ellefeld


Echt jetzt?  Mist, das hätte ich ja sogar selber erkennen dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomadv (29. Februar 2016)

Joe27 schrieb:


> Hammerbrücker Str. Ellefeld



Nicht ganz, aber nah dran...


----------



## diamantradler (1. März 2016)

Flugplatz Auerbach mit Blick nach Nord Ost ?


----------



## tomadv (1. März 2016)

diamantradler schrieb:


> Flugplatz Auerbach mit Blick nach Nord Ost ?



Richtig... Hoffentlich klappt der Upload...


----------



## diamantradler (2. März 2016)

Wo war ich ?


----------



## tomadv (2. März 2016)

So ein Haus steht in CZ auf der KLM aus Richtung Gottesgab nach dem Mrtvý rybník... Könnte es sein, weiß aber ned genau...


----------



## diamantradler (3. März 2016)

Absolut Richtig  nennt sich schlicht "Kamenny dum" Steinhaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomadv (4. März 2016)

Jetzt wird´s langsam auch bei mir knapp… Aber ich habe noch was gefunden…


----------



## tomadv (10. März 2016)

Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass es für das Foto einen Hinweis braucht. Zumindest die Erzgebirger müssten es doch im Nullkommanichts lösen...


----------



## gtbulls (10. März 2016)

Der Schnee verhüllt eben auch die Binge Geyer besser, als es ein Künstler könnte


----------



## tomadv (10. März 2016)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Binge Geyer



Richtig...


----------



## gtbulls (11. März 2016)

Leider nur ein unscharfes Rätselfoto, aber der Ort wird schon erkannt werden...


----------



## tomadv (11. März 2016)

War das dieses Jahr mit dem Schnee? Die Loipe dort dürfte dieses Jahr nie gespurt gewesen sein. Nur etwas weiter oben die, aber auch nur für kurze Zeit. Ich  verrate die Lösung mal nicht, da ich sonst tief in meiner Bilderkiste kramen müsste...


----------



## gtbulls (11. März 2016)

tomadv schrieb:


> War das dieses Jahr mit dem Schnee?


Mitte Januar gabs ein Zeitfenster, in dem man die Loipen in diesem Gebiet gut fahren konnte...


tomadv schrieb:


> Die Loipe dort dürfte dieses Jahr nie gespurt gewesen sein.


Genau, auf dieser einen waren nur "Selbstspurer" unterwegs; siehe EXIF 21.01.2016.


tomadv schrieb:


> Ich  verrate die Lösung mal nicht, da ich sonst tief in meiner Bilderkiste kramen müsste...


Das kenn ich, deshalb muss ich auf solche Schnappschüsse zurückgreifen.


----------



## diamantradler (12. März 2016)

könnte oberhalb vom Röthelstein sein ?


----------



## gtbulls (12. März 2016)

Genau, schnell Foto aus der Röthelsteinloipe geschossen - @diamantradler & weiter...


----------



## diamantradler (12. März 2016)

Ich mach dann mal weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (12. März 2016)

diamantradler schrieb:


> könnte oberhalb vom Röthelstein sein ?


+1
Sehe ich genau so, hab die ganze Zeit überlegt woher ich die Brücke kenne! Jetzt hab ich dank dir mal in meinen Archivbildern nach geschaut und plötzlich war es klar!


----------



## tomadv (13. März 2016)

Guten Morgen,

interessantes Rätsel mit schönen Details. Man sieht eine stillgelegte Bahntrasse und einen Felsen mit der typischen Granitverwitterung. Beides in Kombination findet man auf der ehemaligen Bahnstrecke Muldenberg - Schönheide. Die Granitfelsen eher im beginnenden Gebiet des Eibenstocker Granit, also zwischen Morgenröthe und Schönheide. Das wäre deshalb auch mein wager Tip, Muldental zwischen Morgenröthe und Schönheide...


----------



## diamantradler (13. März 2016)

tomadv absolut richtig hergeleitet. Beeindruckend und das bei einem wagen Tip . Der Felsen befindet sich auf der linken Muldentalseite gegenüber ist der bekanntere  Köppelstein ca.4 Km südlich vom Schönheider Hammer.


----------



## tomadv (13. März 2016)

Danke, diamantradler, für die Aufklärung. Den Köppelstein hatte ich ja hier schon mal als Rätsel gepostet. Da muss ich die Stelle im Frühjahr unbedingt mal aufsuchen. Ui, jetzt bin ich ja wieder dran... Schauen wir mit dem aktuellen Schnappschuss mal wieder übern Tellerrand...


----------



## gtbulls (15. März 2016)

Eine schöne Ecke dort am Bozidarsky Spicak / Gottesgaber Spitzberg!
Das Foto zeigt die Grundmauern des Gasthauses Wunderblume aus Anton Günthers Zeiten.
Wer ein Faible für Sagen hat
www.erzgebirge-museum.de/sagen-und-legenden/sagenbuch-des-erzgebirges/344-die-wunderblume-auf-dem-spitzberge-bei-gottesgab.html


----------



## tomadv (15. März 2016)

Richtig, gtbulls... Das ehemalige Gasthaus Wunderblume in der Nähe der Spitzberghäuser...


----------



## gtbulls (16. März 2016)

Auf ein neues; nicht schwer, aber immer wieder schön, egal wie man hinkommt...


----------



## tomadv (16. März 2016)

gtbulls schrieb:


> aber immer wieder schön



Kann ich zustimmen. Hatten wir kürzlich hier als Rätsel, nur in anderer Form... Aber nicht mit so einer schönen Abendstimmung im Winter.


----------



## diamantradler (16. März 2016)

Ja hatten wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (17. März 2016)

ich tippe mal auf #4523 als Lösung und #4521 als Bild von gtbulls wo gleiches in grün zu sehen war ... Gunzenberg an der der Talsperre Pöhl ... war natürlich noch nie dort aber der Hinweis das wir dort vor kurzem waren hat mich mein Gedächtnis anstrengen lassen, mal sehen ob ich es wieder ein wenig in den Osten holen kann das Rätsel


----------



## gtbulls (17. März 2016)

@kodak Leider falsch; Sportplatz und Mobilfunkturm gaukeln tatsächlich Ähnlichkeiten vor; allerdings stimmt das Aufnahmedatum und wir hatten an der Pöhl diesen Winter auch nur ganz kurz und überhaupt keinen skifähigen Schnee und selbiger ist schon lange weg...


----------



## ore-mountain (17. März 2016)

na dann will ich mal: Aschberg
War das nicht schon mal im Rätzel???


----------



## gtbulls (17. März 2016)

Hallo @ore-mountain , ja das ist er im Winter, Blickrichtung Südwest.
Die Ansichten im Rätsel sind doch alle sehr verschieden
Sommer-Blick von Klingenthal Richtung Gipfel


Joe27 schrieb:


>


Sommer-Blick Richtung Nordwesten


Schroed schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 318185


Gipfel im Sommer:


darkJST schrieb:


>


----------



## gtbulls (20. März 2016)

Hallo @ore-mountain , Du darfst weitermachen; @tomadv und @diamantradler hatten sich ja vornehm zurückgehalten...
Ich war zwischenzeitlich nochmal am Rätselort, leider zu spät angekommen, um das nächste Foto zu schießen


----------



## ore-mountain (20. März 2016)

Entschuldigt, war wintersportlich unterwegs. Morgen Abend gibt es ein neues Rätzel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (21. März 2016)

So, wie versprochen das neue Rätzel:


----------



## ore-mountain (23. März 2016)

Was ist denn los? Erst drängeln und dann rät keiner? 
Ich habe das Bild bisher nie als Rätzel genommen, weil ich dachte es ist zu einfach!


----------



## gtbulls (23. März 2016)

He @ore-mountain , einfach ist immer relativ...
Ich hoffte, das ein neuer Miträtsler aus dem Gebirge auftaucht; bei @tomadv und @diamantradler wurden die Fotos auch schon knapp.
Lösungsversuch: Der geneigte Biker schaut auf Antonsthal.


----------



## gtbulls (24. März 2016)

Präziser: Felsen oberhalb Pionierweg bei Antonsthal und der Biker schaut in die Kamera.


----------



## ore-mountain (24. März 2016)

Richtig!


----------



## gtbulls (24. März 2016)

@kodak Dein Einsatz


----------



## kodak (24. März 2016)

@gtbulls ... das ist mir zu profan ;-) ... da muß ich ja nur lesen und eintippen, kein wenig Spürsinn ist gefragt :-( ... das überlasse ich dan mal Anderen ... schöne Loipen habt ihr aber, leider zu weit um das mal zu nutzen


----------



## gtbulls (24. März 2016)

Buchstaben abdecken wäre hier leider keine Lösung gewesen, denn an diesem versteckten Kleinod kommen wirklich nicht viele vorbei...


----------



## kodak (24. März 2016)

.. da isser 

http://www.openstreetmap.org/way/334435641

leider ohne Erkärung wer es war oder wie der Weg zum Namen kam ...


----------



## gtbulls (24. März 2016)

Das der Lothar-Stöhr-Gedächtnisweg sogar in der OSM zu finden ist, wusste ich nicht und
Erhellendes kann ich dazu leider auch nicht beisteuern; außer dass es sich um eine ausgezeichnete Verbindungsmöglichkeit zwischen Kammloipe und tschechischer KLM handelt...
@kodak Schön, dass Du übernimmst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (24. März 2016)

... so, dann will ich mal en Ball flach halten in der Schwere ... vielleicht kann ja auch wieder jemand einen Schwanke aus seiner Erinnerung erzählen dazu ...



also wo steht dieses Bauwerk? ...


----------



## ore-mountain (24. März 2016)

Naustadt, Diensthundeschule


----------



## kodak (24. März 2016)

@ore-mountain so ist es, leider bist Du zu jung für einen Schwank aus der Zeit wo das dort noch war

http://www.nva-futt.de/index.html?http://www.nva-futt.de/futb31/meissen/meissen.html

Auf dem Gelände sind mehrere dieser Erhöhungen für die Funkmesstruppe bzw. andere Überbleibsel 

ein wenig was zur Technik ...

http://www.nva-futt.de/index.html?http://www.nva-futt.de/futb31/meissen/meissen.html


----------



## ore-mountain (24. März 2016)

Zumindest konnte ich mich aus meiner Erinnerung bedienen, als mich mein Vater als kleiner Stift ab und zu mitnahm.


----------



## kodak (29. März 2016)

@ore-mountain ... hast Du bei der Suche nach den Ostereiern villeicht auch ein Foto für uns gemacht? ;-)


----------



## ore-mountain (29. März 2016)

Ach immer der verdammte Wintersport!!! ;-)
Heute Abend gibt es wieder ein Rätzel.


----------



## ore-mountain (29. März 2016)

Neues Rätzel! An welchem schönen Fleckchen Erde befinde ich mich?


----------



## gtbulls (30. März 2016)

Oberwiesenthal?


----------



## CC. (30. März 2016)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Rätzel!


Rähtsel!


..
Sowosamma?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (30. März 2016)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Oberwiesenthal?


nein, wenn es aufgelöst wird ärgerst du dich sicherlich zutiefst


----------



## gtbulls (30. März 2016)

Das war diesmal echt geraten, um der Sache bisschen drive zu geben...


----------



## GlockeGT (31. März 2016)

Ich hab keinen Plan wo du stehst, aber zu sehen sein müsste das Oberbecken Markersbach? Der Funkmast da sieht dem sehr ähnlich.


Gruß Glocke


----------



## ore-mountain (31. März 2016)

ganz kalt!
Tipp: der Standort ist etwa 20 km Luftlinie westlicher


----------



## tomadv (2. April 2016)

Ned ganz so einfach diesmal. Ich werfe doch mal meinen ersten Gedanken in den Ring: Der Berg mit dem Funkmast ist der Krinitzberg westlich von Eibenstock. Tja, Standort… eine Bergwiese südöstlich von besagtem Berg?


----------



## ore-mountain (4. April 2016)

Du bist nahe dran! Aber die falsche Richtung! Westlich von mir ist was großes Nasses!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (6. April 2016)

2.Versuch: Neidhartsthal?


----------



## ore-mountain (6. April 2016)

richtig!


----------



## gtbulls (6. April 2016)

Das war eine echt harte Nuß, @ore-mountain!
Auf welchem Berg in welcher Stadt steht welches Gebäude?


----------



## gtbulls (8. April 2016)

Als ersten Tip hier die Lösung, um welche Art Gebäude es sich handelt:


----------



## gtbulls (9. April 2016)

Tip 2


----------



## kodak (9. April 2016)

... also das past vom Logo her ... dann sollte das Wasserwerk auch in Kirchberg stehen ..

http://www.kirchberg.de/inhalte/stadt_kirchberg/_inhalt/tourismus/wanderwege/7_huegel/flyer


----------



## gtbulls (10. April 2016)

Richtig kombiniert, @kodak !
Ich musste am Logo halt bisschen editieren, aber so schaut es original aus:



Das Wasserwerk in voller Schönheit:



Fehlt nur noch das Detail, um welchen Berg der 7 Hügel es sich handelt:



Aber wir wollen nicht kleinlich sein, weiter gehts, @kodak !


----------



## kodak (10. April 2016)

... ich habe eine Weile gesucht um den Berg auch zu identifizieren aber leider ohne Ergebnis und Ortskenntnis ist NULL  ...
also hier auch was einfaches, die schwereren spare ich mir mal auf ... also wo bin ich da nur gewesen ;-)



 

Für alle nicht hier so Ansässigen gleich ein Tipp mit auf den Weg ... Es gab mal eine Zeit, da gab es ganz neuartige Musik im Westen plötzlich, ein Herr hatte einen Hit der sehr auf die beiden Typen im Bild passt ... 

Also viel Spass ...


----------



## Th. (10. April 2016)

Der Linke sieht auch bissel aus wie Hubert Kah.


----------



## kodak (10. April 2016)

@Th.... hat ein gutes Personengedaechtnis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (11. April 2016)

Th. schrieb:


> Der Linke sieht auch bissel aus wie Hubert Kah.





kodak schrieb:


> @Th.... hat ein gutes Personengedaechtnis...


... und etwa Bildermangel?
Die beiden Figuren gucken in den Sternenhimmel, schon seit 1973 vor der Volkssternwarte Radebeul; Hubert Kah ging dann 1982 in der NDW richtig ab.

Wieder ein schönes Rätsel, @kodak !


----------



## kodak (11. April 2016)

@gtbulls alles richtig...Ja die NDW... So geben wir wieder zurück ins Erzgebirge...


----------



## gtbulls (11. April 2016)

...oder Vogtland .
Hier noch etwas Schnee von gestern, gesucht ist der Standort der Kirche:


----------



## diamantradler (11. April 2016)

Könnte Altensalz sein


----------



## gtbulls (11. April 2016)

diamantradler schrieb:


> Könnte Altensalz sein


Richtig, das ist Altensalz! Die namensgebenden Solequellen sind in der Talsperre Pöhl versenkt. Bitte weiter, @diamantradler!


----------



## diamantradler (15. April 2016)

Sorry für die Verspätung.


----------



## gtbulls (19. April 2016)

@diamantradler Da keiner einen Plan hat, hast Du vielleicht einen Tip?


----------



## diamantradler (19. April 2016)

Erster Tip . Der gesuchte Ort ist unweit einer Gemeinde im Westerzgebirge , die zu DDR- Zeiten als längstes Dorf galt.


----------



## titzy (20. April 2016)

diamantradler schrieb:


> Erster Tip . Der gesuchte Ort ist unweit einer Gemeinde im Westerzgebirge , die zu DDR- Zeiten als längstes Dorf galt.



Als längstes Dorf ist mir Langenbernsdorf ein Begriff. Irgendwie kommt mir das auch bekannt vor, nur aktuell kann ichs das Bild grad echt nicht zuordnen. Frage, ist das Bild eher in Richtung seelingstätt oder werdauer Wald aufgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (20. April 2016)

Langenbernsdorf liegt zwar in Westsachsen, aber nicht im Westerzgebirge. Das kann es also nicht sein.
Das Bild erinnert mich an Rittersgrün!?


----------



## diamantradler (20. April 2016)

Rittersgrün ist es nicht.Zweiter Tip. Wenn der Blick nach Osten ginge,  könnte man eine Wasserfläche erkennen.


----------



## ore-mountain (20. April 2016)

Ah ... jetzt ist es einfach! Auf dem Knock bei Schönheide!


----------



## diamantradler (21. April 2016)

Richtig... das Denkmal am Knock bei Schönheide.Ore-mountain bitte weiter.


----------



## ore-mountain (21. April 2016)

Verzeiht bitte, dass ich aus Bildermangel ein wintersportliches Rätzel bringe!
Wo stehe ich vor nicht einmal zwei Wochen:


----------



## tblade_ (21. April 2016)

Keilberg? Links rote 8 direkt unterhalb der Bergstation vom 4er Lift?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (23. April 2016)

rischtsch!


----------



## tblade_ (24. April 2016)

Eisiger Wind, strahlender Sonnenschein, Schneefall. Heute morgen gabs das volle Programm, aber wo war ich?


----------



## kommaklar (24. April 2016)

Talsperre Stollberg!
Mein erster Tipp lag bei Talsperre Cranzahl.


----------



## tblade_ (24. April 2016)

Talsperre STL ist korrekt. Weiter gehts mit @kommaklar.


----------



## kommaklar (24. April 2016)

*Wie heißt diese „Brücke“, bzw. wo findet man sie?*


----------



## GlockeGT (24. April 2016)

Ich wart mal noch ein wenig.. 


Gruß Glocke


----------



## zossebart (24. April 2016)

Ich würde auf die Mordbrücke im Geyerischen Wald tippen.


----------



## kommaklar (25. April 2016)

zossebart schrieb:


> Ich würde auf die Mordbrücke im Geyerischen Wald tippen.


Ja ist richtig:


----------



## zossebart (26. April 2016)

Yippie 

Beim vorherigen Bild war ich leider zu langsam, das ist ca. 10 Minuten von meiner Haustür entfernt. Am selben Tag abends war ich auf der anderen Seite der Talsperre auf ner Mini-Runde unterwegs 

So, hier mal ein Bild von mir. Wo bin ich? 
Da ein paar markante Punkte zu sehen sind, wird die Lösung vermutlich nicht lange aus sich warten lassen.


----------



## ore-mountain (26. April 2016)

Auersberg und Karl-Liebknecht-Schacht auf einer Linie. Das ist am Totenstein.
Heidelbergturm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zossebart (26. April 2016)

Exakt!


----------



## ore-mountain (27. April 2016)

Neues Rätzel. Wo stehe ich? Die Berge am Horizont brauch ich euh ja nicht erklären.


----------



## ore-mountain (28. April 2016)

Hinweis: ich befinde mich in einem sehr beliebten Enduro-Gebiet


----------



## spümco (2. Mai 2016)

Ich rate mal - ist ein ganzes Weilchen her, aber ich meine Ähnlichkeiten mit der Gegend um Lengefeld festzustellen...


----------



## ore-mountain (2. Mai 2016)

Wir kommen der Sache schon näher!


----------



## spümco (3. Mai 2016)

Für mich damit nah genug - ist echt nicht meine Gegend...


----------



## ore-mountain (3. Mai 2016)

also dass das hier keiner erkennt verwundert mich! Dort sind doch viele mit dem Rad unterwegs!
Tipp: Ich befinde mich an einem "Knochen".


----------



## mathijsen (3. Mai 2016)

Wollte mich gerade wundern, dass man vom Ulmknochen ne Aussicht hat. Aber dann hab ich gesehen, dass es auch noch den Lauterbacher Knochen gibt. Von der würde ich mal sagen: Selbiger mit Blick Richtung Lauterbach.


----------



## ore-mountain (4. Mai 2016)

rischtsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (6. Mai 2016)

so, jetzt gehts endlich mal wieder raus aus der Westerzgebirgs- und Vogtlandecke. Wo bin ich?


----------



## kodak (14. Mai 2016)

sieht aus als ob die Eisenbahnstrecke noh nicht allzulang stillgelegt ist, da keinerlei Bewuchs auf der Brachfläche ist, Dührrohrsdorf-Arnsdorf ist so eine Strecke aber auf der anderen Seite ist dort auch schon viele zugewachsen :-(


.... *Regeln

1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein.	 ---------------------------------------------------------->  v
2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein. -------------------------------------------------------------->  v
3. Wer zuerst errät, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde darf als nächster posten. ---------------------------->  obsolet
4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran. --------> @mathijsen your part ;-)*


----------



## mathijsen (15. Mai 2016)

Sorry. Hier mal Hinweise:

Links vom linken Bildrand sieht es an der unterhalb gelegenen Straße so aus:



Die Mülltonnen dienen allerdings nicht als Auffangbehälter für das, was aus den Metallklappen heraus kommt bzw. kam, denn die Benutzung letzterer ist schon sehr lange her.

Die Strecke ist schon lange stillgelegt. Nur wurde jetzt erst angefangen, die Gleise abzubauen. Vorher musste erstmal kräftig freigeschnitten werden, denn Verkehr gibt es hier schon seit Anfang der 90er nicht mehr.


----------



## kodak (15. Mai 2016)

...War ja nur ein kleiner Hinweis mit den Regeln...  Ein Steinbruch also gleich daneben, mehr kann ich allerdings nicht beitragen...


----------



## Orwell (15. Mai 2016)

Das letzte Bild erinnert mich stark an Halsbrücke.


----------



## mathijsen (15. Mai 2016)

Treffer! Es handelt sich um den Endbahnhof der Bahnstrecke Freiberg - Halsbrücke. Als ich ihm mit meinem Mitbewohner (ebenfalls ein Freund des Schienenstrangs an sich) einen Besuch abstattete, hofften wir, noch die Gleisanlagen begutachten zu können. Leider kamen wir knapp zu spät. Immerhin entdeckten wir auf der Strecke noch Schienen von 1904. Auf Freiberger Flur soll ein Radweg enststehen.

Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (15. Mai 2016)

Sicher nicht das beste Rätselbild und ich glaube fast nicht, dass es jemand auf die Schnelle lösen kann. Aber wie man unschwer erkennen kann geht es weit Richtung Norden, wo das Land etwas flacher ist.  Zwischen welchen Ortschaften befinde ich mich, als ich hier nach Osten blicke?


----------



## Orwell (20. Mai 2016)

In der Ecke scheinen wirklich wenige unterwegs zu sein. Darum hier noch ein Blick in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Der gesuchte Standpunkt liegt zwischen zwei größeren Waldgebieten und in der Nähe einer Stadt die für ihre Kekse usw. bekannt ist.


----------



## kodak (20. Mai 2016)

Na so kommen wir der Loesung doch schon nahe...Also Wurzen ist die Stadt und gesucht wird ein Suehnekreuz...so kann es nur das von Burkartshain sein  ... war der 2. Treffer den Tante Suchmaschine auswarf, dabei auch noch im Text Weggabelung hatte und dann noch das Bild 

http://www.suehnekreuz.de/sachsen/pic/BURKAR02.jpg

dazu, interessant aber wieder einmal was es alles für Webseiten gibt und wieviele Sühnekreuze allein in der Nähe von Wurzen ... Danke @Orwell uns einmal in eine ganz andere Richtung zu schicken, kenne ich nur vom Zug aus bisher ... 

http://www.suehnekreuz.de/sachsen/burkartshain.htm


----------



## Orwell (20. Mai 2016)

Absolut korrekt! Den Hintergrund zum Kreuz kannte ich bisher so auch noch nicht. Danke! Du darfst uns jetzt gern wieder in eine Ecke führen, wo man mehr MTBer findet.


----------



## kodak (21. Mai 2016)

... so da wollen wir mal wieder ein wenig Fahrt aufnehmen ... in welchem Ort schlängelt sich dieser Bach so durch die Häuser? ... für geplagte Städter, hier spielt die versiegelte Fläche keine Rolle wie man an den Einläufen sehen kann ;-) ...


----------



## kodak (22. Mai 2016)

1. Hinweis ... ich war schon mal in einem Ort dessen Name gleichen Ursprunges ist, dort fließt der nette Bach ebenso und wurde dort aktiv genutzt,  bei google Maps von der Quelle bis zur Mündung gleich bezeichnet, obwohl er durch den anderen Ort und eine Stadt doch sich bewegt ... einen schönen Sonntag allen ...


----------



## kodak (23. Mai 2016)

... okay, lieber ein wenig mehr hochkant vielleicht? Was könnte das nur für ein Gebäude im Hintergrund sein ... das vorangegangene Rätsel hätte es da nicht mehr geben können, daran werden wir nächstes Jahr bestimmt vielhundertfach erinnert ...


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Mai 2016)

Plauen?


----------



## kodak (24. Mai 2016)

... @Freerider1504 ... leider nicht ... es wird auch ein Ort gesucht, vielleicht hätte ich lieber Dorf sagen sollen? der Bach fließt erst später durch eine Stadt, wo er auch dann in einen Strom mündet ... in der Umgebung von Plauen bewegte ich mich auch noch nie, also stellte ein Rätselbild von dort ein ...


----------



## kodak (24. Mai 2016)

Ich löse mal ein wenig den Hinweis von gestern auf ... die Frage war
"Was könnte das nur für ein Gebäude im Hintergrund sein ... "

das vorangegangene Rätsel hätte es da nicht mehr geben können .... Sühnekreuze und der Ablaßhandel verschwanden mit der Reformation, daran werden wir nächstes Jahr bestimmt vielhundertfach erinnert ... nämlich genau 5-hunderfach  ... deshalb schwenken wir ein wenig die Kamera in vertikaler Richtung und sehen ... eine Kirche, natürlich eine Evangelische ... die Bausubstanz ist relativ neu, da die alte 1727 abbrannte, der Neubau sehr schnell baufällig wurde, dann war 108 Jahre Ruhe und es gab erst zur 2. Reichsgründung die heutige Kirche ... genug geschwätzt, ran an die Arbeit liebe Rätselfreunde ;-)






für alle Freunde großer Fotos hier der link
"http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2011479"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (25. Mai 2016)

... woher ich das alles so genau weiss ... ja da gab es vor kurzem so einen merkwürdigen Kunstfund, der Vorname passt auch auf seinen Großvater und auf einen Sänger, der hat so etwas von fertigem Kaffee gesungen ... der Großvater hat ganz viel geschrieben und erforscht in Sachsen was mit Bauten zu tun hat, dank ihm kann man heute auf einem ehemaligen Sportplatz viele interessante Dinge nachlesen, die Digitalisierung macht es noch ein wenig einfacher und so wird man ein wenig wissender ;-) ...


----------



## spümco (25. Mai 2016)

Schönes Rätsel!
Ich habe zwar keine direkte Ahnung wo Du hier steckst, fange aber trotzdem mal an...
Ich denke Du meinst den "Schwabinger" Kunstfund von Cornelius Gurlitts, was auch wunderbar zu Peter Cornelius "Der Kaffee ist fertig" passen würde. Der Großvater, ebenfalls ein Cornelius Gurlitts macht das ganze dann eindeutig.
Wie mich das ganze dann zur Lösung führt - ich werde sehn...


----------



## kodak (25. Mai 2016)

@spümco ... alles richtig zusammengesetzt ... nun noch der 2. Teil des Hinweises ebenso aufmerksam lesen und kombinieren ... dann wieder ein wenig nach oben gehen und die Jahreszahlen ins rechte Licht rücken  ... oder man sucht einen Bach der durch 2 Dörfer mit gleichem Namensursprung und eine Stadt, wo er in einen Strom mündet, fließt und bei google maps immer den gleichen Namen hat ... 

@all ... sagte ich eigentlich schon das der Bach natürlich mehrfach aufgestaut wird, unter anderem an einer Mühle, die auch als Ausflugsgaststätte dient ... an einem der historischen Aufstauten war ich schon einmal in einem Rätsel, bei maps ist da auch Wasser aber das stimmt nicht wirklich, wenn auch in der Vergangenheit es sehr wichtig war und auch im Namen trägt ...


----------



## spümco (25. Mai 2016)

Da hast Du mich aber angespornt - ich tu mich trotzdem schwer - der Abend ergab trotz umfangreicher Recherche nur die Vermutung dass es der Bach die Müglitz ist..


----------



## kodak (26. Mai 2016)

@spümco ... leider ganz kalt, leider fließt die Müglitz auch ein wenig länger, also mehr Dörfer und Städte, trägt den Namen des gesuchten Dorfes nicht im Namen und leider auch kein Bach ( den kann man überspringen )... Danke aber das Du versucht hast es zu lösen ...

... also der ehemalige Sportplatz wo man heute viel nachlesen kann ist die SLUB, die hat eine Menge Bücher digitalisiert und eben auch eines von Herrn Gurlitts zu bedeutenden Bau- und Kunstdenkmälern in Sachsen ... bevor jetzt alle die SLUB überrennen und es doch ein Fotorätsel ist hier ein anderes Teaserbild aus dem Ort, das sollte es wesentlich vereinfachen denke und hoffe ich ...


----------



## Sonne78 (26. Mai 2016)

...wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sollte sowohl die Kirche, die Gaststätte als auch der Bach in der Nähe von Meißen sein...zumindest haben beide Türme große Ähnlichkeit ;-)





(Quelle Wikipedia)


----------



## jk197 (26. Mai 2016)

In der Bildinfo steht übrigens das hier...

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...muehle_1.jpg/1920px-Niederau_Windmuehle_1.jpg

und zufällig gibts in Niederau auch nen Niederuaer Dorfbach, der in Meißen in einen Strom namens Elbe mündet. Nicht zu vergessen, dass Niederau zur Gemeinde Oberau gehört... Und wieso lös ich das jetzt, obwohl ich Thüringer und nicht Sachse bin? Weil ichs kann 

BTW: Die Türme sehen sich kein bisschen ähnlich  Na gut, vielleicht ein bisschen, wenn man den einen um 90 Grad dreht.


----------



## kodak (26. Mai 2016)

... @Sonne78 und @jk197 wer von euch möchte denn die Ehre des nächsten Bildes haben?

das Dorf ist Niederau, der Bach ist der Niederauer Dorfbach, die Buschmühle die Gaststätte, Oberau die schon einmal besuchte Rätselstation mit dem Wasserschloß, was aber nicht im Wasser steht wie Google behauptet und Meißen die Stadt wo er in den Strom Elbe mündet ... ja es ist die Windmühle Niederau auf den letzten Bildern ...

achso wer mehr von Herrn Gurlitts über Niederau lesen möchte ...

http://digital.slub-dresden.de/werkansicht/dlf/1949/365/


----------



## jk197 (26. Mai 2016)

Ich drängel mich einfach mal ganz frech vor, weil es mir bei der Antwort von @Sonne78 eh so vorkam als wöllte Sie/Er nicht und ich letzthin in Sachsen unterwegs war. Ist eh gleich nebenan. Also, wo war ich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne78 (26. Mai 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ich drängel mich einfach mal ganz frech vor, weil es mir bei der Antwort von @Sonne78 eh so vorkam als wöllte Sie/Er nicht und ich letzthin in Sachsen unterwegs war.



WIRKLICH außerordentlich FRECH!
ER übrigens...und ER meint dort erst vor 2 Wochen gewesen zu sein


----------



## jk197 (26. Mai 2016)

Sonne78 schrieb:


> WIRKLICH außerordentlich FRECH!
> ER übrigens...und ER meint dort erst vor 2 Wochen gewesen zu sein



Kannst ja lösen, dann bist Du dran


----------



## Sonne78 (26. Mai 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Kannst ja lösen, dann bist Du dran



Überlasse ich wen anderes, der nicht aus der Gegend kommt..@kodak z.B(?)...die Sherlock-Bilderrätsel sind echt klasse


----------



## kodak (26. Mai 2016)

@all ... ich gebe gern auch ab, keine Angst ich komme wieder mit einer schönen Geschichte ;-) ... freut mich das es länderübergreifend gelöst wurde, ja der Blickwinkel ist vom Feld her, umso mehr mich ich beindruckt


----------



## Th. (26. Mai 2016)

"Beim Teutates" kann ich da nur rufen.
Und - nein, ich war da noch nie.
Und - nein, ich will da auch nicht hin - ist nicht so mein Ding.
War schlicht und ergreifend zu einfach...


----------



## jk197 (27. Mai 2016)

@Th.  Dann kanns ja mal bei Euch weitergehen. Und btw. Sollte jemand Kinder um die 4 bis 5 Jahre haben, dann wird das ganz schnell zu jemandes Ding  Mir war nach der Teutates-Schüssel-Fahrt kotzübel und die Große wollte unbedingt nochmal, da durfte dann die Mama mit  Spannend wär die Bahn übrigens vielleicht sogar mit dem Bike, schöne Anlieger und Drops allerdings keine Fallzone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (27. Mai 2016)

Sonne78 schrieb:


> ...die Sherlock-Bilderrätsel sind echt klasse


Das musste mal gesagt werden!


kodak schrieb:


> ... keine Angst ich komme wieder mit einer schönen Geschichte


Vorfreude!


----------



## kodak (27. Mai 2016)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Das musste mal gesagt werden!
> 
> Vorfreude!



Danke, danke ... ich habe auch einen Wunsch, erst darf intensiver mitgerätselt werden, auch wenn man falsch liegt, davon aber lebt doch der Thread ebenso wie von nicht allzu platten Bildern oder eben einem Spannungsbogen ...


----------



## ore-mountain (27. Mai 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ich drängel mich einfach mal ganz frech vor, weil es mir bei der Antwort von @Sonne78 eh so vorkam als wöllte Sie/Er nicht und ich letzthin in Sachsen unterwegs war. Ist eh gleich nebenan. Also, wo war ich hier?


Plohn


----------



## Th. (27. Mai 2016)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Plohn



Das wurde schon geklärt.
(Ich hätte dir das nächste Rätsel auch großzügig überlassen, wenn ich mir nicht schon soviel Mühe gegeben hätte, was Neues zu suchen...)

Ich durfte unlängst mit meiner Großen dem elterlichen Bildungsauftrag nachkommen:




Wo waren wir und was ist das eigentlich? (@kodak wird sich schon wieder auf die Schenkel klopfen vor Lachen...)
Vielleicht als Hinweis an alle anderen, _"Das Runde muss ins Eckige" _galt auch schon vor Sepp Herberger.


----------



## CC. (27. Mai 2016)

Rochlitz?


----------



## Th. (27. Mai 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Rochlitz?


In Rochlitz war ich noch nie - das ist sicher eine Wissenslücke. Ich werde mich bemühen, diese zu schließen.
In diesem speziellen Fall muss ich leider verneinen.


----------



## Sonne78 (28. Mai 2016)

Es gibt ja viele Burgen und Schlösser in Sachsen...ich beginne mal ins Blaue hinein zu tippen und das "Tor zu treffen" mit der vielleicht bekanntesten Burg/Festung mit Blick auf die Elbe..Königstein?


----------



## kodak (28. Mai 2016)

@all... Nein ich stehe auf dem Schlauch statt mir Schenkel zu klopfen... wuerde das für eine Kanonenkugel in einer Wand halten, allerdings passt dann der Hinweis von @Th. nicht so richtig


----------



## Th. (28. Mai 2016)

Hhm - der Einwand von @kodak wurmt mich natürlich. Hatte ich mir doch nach seinem Muster große Mühe gegeben, Hinweise eher verwirrend zu formulieren...
Egal, machen wir weiter: kodak hat zumindest schon mal das "was" geklärt - in der Tat eine Kanonenkugel, und @Sonne78 liegt richtig, sich mit den sächsischen Burgen und Schlössern zu beschäftigen. Festung Königstein ist allerdings falsch.
Im Mäuerchen stecken übrigens noch zwei weitere solcher Murmeln (haben übrigens ca. 50cm Durchmesser...)



Dereinst, als das Gemäuer noch komplett war, sollen es sogar sieben gewesen sein, welche  von einem damals nicht unüblichen "mannschaftlichen Kräftemessen" (um es mal vorsichtig zu umschreiben...) stammen sollen.
Nun, die "Sport"-arten von früher unterschieden sich schon bissel von denen zu Zeiten Sepp Herbergers, wobei ziemlich genau zu seinen aktiven Zeiten in diesem Bauwerk eine andere Sportart betrieben wurde, welche nun wiederum überhaupt nichts mit seinem berühmten Satz zu tun hat.


----------



## kodak (28. Mai 2016)

... ich tippe auf die Burgruine Frauenstein ...

@Th. ... mit ein wenig mehr Nachdenkzeit ist es auch klar, DAS IST QUATSCHdie Kugeln gehören in die Burg oder sollen wenigstens die Burgmauern zerstörenDAS WAR QUATSCH ...
DAS SOLLTE RICHTIG SEIN die Kugeln wurden als Zeichen einer überstandenden Belagerung bei Reparaturararbeiten eingemauert, als Zeichen der Stärke gegenüber anderen potentiellen Angreifern DAS SOLLTE RICHTIG SEIN ich hatte zuerst zu sehr an Sport oder gar Fussball, für den ich mich eigentlich nicht interessiere aber Sepp Herberger war dann doch zu oft medial aufgewärmt wurden in den letzten Jahren, gedacht ... was aber wurde in den 50-iger Jahren für Sport dort gemacht?

@all ... sollte es stimmen und ich ein wenig Zeit finden habe ich heute die Speicherkarte ein wenig füllen können, einen groben Plan habe ich auch schon die Bilder alle zu einem Rätsel zu vereinigen, irgendwann kommt es also bestimmt, die etwas andere Form des Rätsels ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (28. Mai 2016)

Na da freuen sich @all doch auf ein neues Rätsel von @kodak , denn: 


kodak schrieb:


> ... ich tippe auf die Burgruine Frauenstein ...


ist der Hauptgewinn.
Und um vielleicht noch den sportlichen Hinweis aufzulösen - in der Sepp-Herberger-Zeit, also ca. 1920-1970 existierte dort eine Skisprungschanze, welche ihren Anlaufturm in der Burg hatte. (Quelle)
Im Übrigen gibt es im Burgrundgang viele Infos zur Geschichte und jedesmal dazu eine noch heute gängige Redewendung aus dem Mittelalter erklärt - mein Favorit ist "Blaumachen" - googelts oder fahrt mal hin!

Und jetzt Trommelwirbel für @kodak !


----------



## kodak (28. Mai 2016)

... naja kein Trommelwirbel, ich gestehe das ich sie nur aus der Ferne bisher sah :-( zu sehr lenkte der Reiter sein Ross doch immer wieder gen Osten, statt es ein wenig mehr nach Westen zu leiten ... hier zum Beispiel an der Bobritzschquelle, ganz links im Hintergrund ist die imposante Burgruine Frauenstein ... in Originalgröße ansehen wen es interessiert





Da morgen Sonntag ist und damit arbeitsfrei ( für die meisten jedenfalls, ich mag auch Sonntagsbrötchen vom Bäcker, möchte Strom und Wasser haben, versorgt werden usw. ...) wird es hier erst am Montag weitergehen, also ein wenig Geduld


----------



## kodak (30. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen liebe Freunde des Rätselns ;-) ...

habe eine Weile nachgedacht wie ich es anstelle, Ziel war eine Art virtuelle Schnitzeljagd, gespickt mit vielen Fotos, ein wenig Unterhaltung mit Kuriositäten oder anderen interessanten Details ... also wollten die Fotos ein wenig gewürfelt werden, die Exif Daten keine Auskunft mehr geben usw., nebenbei hoffe ich auch mit den Tipps zu jedem Bild auch ein wenig weiter wohnenden Teilnehmern faire Bedingungen zu bieten ... also seht das als ein Experiment und ihr seit die Tester ... was mir aufgefallen ist das ich anscheinend "gestalkt" werde, kaum sind die Bilder auch nur annähernd hochgeladen sammeln sie schon Klicks, also nicht jedes Foto hat mit dem Rätsel zu tun, manchmal eben auch nur weil es so absurd ist was es so am Wegesrand zu sehen gibt ... manche Fotos sind mir auch etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen, fehlfokussiert oder Farbe ausgelaufen, sorry dafür schon einmal ...

Los gehts, zuerst einmal müssen die Lokationen erraten werden, dies ist manchmal nicht so einfach, deswegen soll es ein Crowdprojekt werden, wenn das alles erraten ist wird eine Kombination aus Buchstaben aus den Lösungen gefragt sein, wer die dann in der richtigen Reihenfolge aufschreibt hat gewonnen ... wer lieber im stillen Kämmerlein mitmacht kann also seine Lösungen schon mal suchen auf den Bildern aber hat keinen Zeitvorsprung, die wirre Buchstabenkombination kommt ja erst wenn die Crowd auch fertig ist ... Ziel ist es bis Freitag durch zu sein, kann ich ja durch andere Perspektiven oder Hinweise einigermaßen steuern ;-)

Also bin ich doch so in der Landschaft unterwegs, plötzlich taucht dieses Ungetüm vor mir auf, steht da einfach so im Gras





dem muss auf die Spur gegangen werden, vor allem da sich im Hintergrund schon abzeichnet wo diese schwere Planierraupe im Einsatz war





(Frage 1) Nur wo war ich da, also wie heißt der Ort an welchem sie ihr Werk getan hat?

Das musste ich mir natürlich genauer anschauen, naja das war dann etwas makaber, irgendwie aber im Hintergrund war wieder etwas zu entdecken was mein Interesse weckte





(Frage 2) Warum hängt diese Fahne da im Hintergrund?

Naja es gibt schon Geschichten, so auch diese hier





(Frage 3) Wo steht diese hölzerne Teil, welches der Nachbau eines ??? ist, ursprünglich stand es woanders aber da der eigentliche Zweck des Gebäudes hinter mir sich auch geändert hatte wurde es hier aufgestellt ... für alle Auswärtigen, erster Teil der ??? bewegte uns alle (mehr oder weniger) vor 27 Jahren sehr, der 2. Teil war früher üblich, heute immer als 3 oder 4 Seiten... bezeichnet

Früher wurde hier mal etwas hergestellt was hier eine Rolle spielt




der @firlie wird es wissen, doch wo steht das Werbeschild des Firliekollegen nur? Ganz in der Nähe war auch mal ein ebenso wichtiger Lieferant angesiedelt




(Frage 4) Wie heißt der Ort wo man beides finden kann? Kleine Hilfe, es gab mal eine Viva Moderatorin, die erregte als Schriftstellerin ziemliche "Popularität", deren Nachname um einen Buchstaben gekürzt der erste Teil der Lösung, wirklich kein Witz. Last gibt es auch ein nettes Steelbike des Namens der Sendung die sie moderierte 

So hier noch ein kleiner Blick in die Zukunft, das finde ich ja mal eine coole Werbung, 





allerdings wirbt er ja für Photovoltanik und da übertreiben es manche dann schon wieder wie ich finde





aber man kann sein Haus natürlich auch anders "aufhübschen"





Also viel Spaß bei Teil 1 ... Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## spümco (30. Mai 2016)

na dann mal los - ich freue mich!


----------



## CC. (30. Mai 2016)

Bilderrätsel 2.0
Klasse!

Hab nur leider keinen Ansatz....


----------



## kodak (30. Mai 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Bilderrätsel 2.0
> Klasse!
> 
> Hab nur leider keinen Ansatz....


Das lasse ich nur schwer gelten, den Ort mit Teufelchen und Bullenkopf sollte jeder herausfinden können zum Beispiel...


----------



## absvrd (30. Mai 2016)

Frage 4 könnte dann Rochlitz sein. Das wäre mein popkuktureller Ansatz


----------



## kodak (30. Mai 2016)

XmaskX schrieb:


> Frage 4 könnte dann Rochlitz sein. Das wäre mein popkuktureller Ansatz


Der Anfang ist richtig, Charlotte Roche die gesuchte Person aber der 2. Teil müsste noch einmal richtig gelesen werden...Litze verbinde ich mit flexibler Kupferleitung...freue mich das der Zug Fahrt aufnimmt und auch die Richtung stimmt...


----------



## darkJST (30. Mai 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> (Frage 4) Wie heißt der Ort wo man beides finden kann? Kleine Hilfe, es gab mal eine Viva Moderatorin, die erregte als Schriftstellerin ziemliche "Popularität", deren Nachname um einen Buchstaben gekürzt der erste Teil der Lösung, wirklich kein Witz. Last gibt es auch ein nettes Steelbike des Namens der Sendung die sie moderierte


Da ein Last FastForward-Rahmein in meinem Keller auf seinen Aufbau wartet und ich eher der jüngeren Generation angehöre versuche ich mich mal daran. Gemeint ist die Feuchtgebiete-Autorin Charlotte Roche...-e...*Roch-litz*?

Das Teufelchen sieht mir sehr nach dem aus "Omas Geburtstag" aus. Es gibt eine Bäckerei Stölzel in Rochlitz Zu dem Ochsenkopf habe ich nichts gefunden.

Edit: Da war wer schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (30. Mai 2016)

Ja der Spaß mit last und der Sendung fast forward ist ebenfalls richtig für Roch???


----------



## darkJST (30. Mai 2016)

Nach einem Griff in die Trickkiste hätte ich noch *Rochwitz* im Angebot.

Das Teufelchen gehört dann zur Bäckerei Ringel. Was es mit dem Ochsenkopf auf sich hat ist mir nach wie vor schleierhaft


----------



## kodak (30. Mai 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Nach einem Griff in die Trickkiste hätte ich noch *Rochwitz* im Angebot.
> 
> Das Teufelchen gehört dann zur Bäckerei Ringel. Was es mit dem Ochsenkopf auf sich hat ist mir nach wie vor schleierhaft


Richtig...Baeckerei Ringel in Rochwitz... Bullenkopf ehemalige Fleischerei in Rochwitz...Also Frage gelöst...fein


----------



## jk197 (30. Mai 2016)

(Frage 2) Warum hängt diese Fahne da im Hintergrund?

Des Windes oder der Flaute wegen...

(Frage 3) Wo steht diese hölzerne Teil, welches der Nachbau eines ??? ist, ursprünglich stand es woanders aber da der eigentliche Zweck des Gebäudes hinter mir sich auch geändert hatte wurde es hier aufgestellt ... für alle Auswärtigen, erster Teil der ??? bewegte uns alle (mehr oder weniger) vor 27 Jahren sehr, der 2. Teil war früher üblich, heute immer als 3 oder 4 Seiten... bezeichnet

Ich hätte ja behauptet, dass das der Wehrgang einer Burg sein könnte aber der erste Teil der ??? dürfte wohl eine Wende sein, bei 3 und 4 Seiten fällt mir allerdings nur ein Hof ein und nen Wendehof kenn ich nicht. Zumindest hab ich mal vorgelegt und kann somit auf einen neuen Tipp hoffen


----------



## kodak (30. Mai 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> (Frage 2) Warum hängt diese Fahne da im Hintergrund?
> 
> Des Windes oder der Flaute wegen...
> 
> ...



Prima Vorlage,

Zu Frage 2... Richtig aber für wen ist das wichtig...Die Groesse der Fahne bitte bedenken... 

Frage 3 Alle Hinweise richtig interpretiert... Also Wendenhof ist vollkommen richtig als Meilenstein zur Lösung...


----------



## jk197 (30. Mai 2016)

Die Planierraupe dürfte übrigens an einer Schutthalde gearbeitet haben, wenn ich mir den Bruch so anschaue, der da rumliegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (30. Mai 2016)

K


kodak schrieb:


> Prima Vorlage,
> 
> Zu Frage 2... Richtig aber für wen ist das wichtig...Die Groesse der Fahne bitte bedenken...
> 
> Frage 3 Alle Hinweise richtig interpretiert... Also Wendenhof ist vollkommen richtig als Meilenstein zur Lösung...



Könnte die von einem Flugplatz sein. Wird in Sachsen irgendein Flugplatz umgebaut oder erweitert? Ich dachte der einzige in Deutschland ist der Berliner


----------



## kodak (30. Mai 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> K
> 
> 
> Könnte die von einem Flugplatz sein. Wird in Sachsen irgendein Flugplatz umgebaut oder erweitert? Ich dachte der einzige in Deutschland ist der Berliner


Bitte alles was ich schreibe genau lesen...macht es einfacher...So wie Rochwitz der Witz schon im Text vorkam ;-)

Schutt ist richtig, siehe den Grabstein...aber vorher wurde dort...


----------



## jk197 (30. Mai 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> Bitte alles was ich schreibe genau lesen...macht es einfacher...So wie Rochwitz der Witz schon im Text vorkam ;-)



In dem Fall dann wahrscheinlich ein Uhrwerk, Bauwerk, Bergwerk oder Kraftwerk vielleicht.


----------



## kodak (30. Mai 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> In dem Fall dann wahrscheinlich ein Uhrwerk, Bauwerk, Bergwerk oder Kraftwerk vielleicht.


Jetzt habe ich dich wohl verwirrt...Flugplatz war schon sehr warm aber...


----------



## Th. (30. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte auf Bild 2 schon den Turm bei den Polenzer Linden erspäht, hatte aber irrtümlich den Gasleitungsmarkierungspfahl als wesentlich vermutet und in Richtung OPAL-Trasse bei Röhrsdorf/Naustadt gedacht...nach dem Zaunspfahlwink von @jk197 habe ich die Richtung etwas verändert.
Zum Fähnchen: Kleine Fahne - kleine Flieger, könnte sich somit um das Areal des elbtal-modellhelikopter e.V. in Riemsdorf handeln...


----------



## kodak (30. Mai 2016)

@Th. Vollkommen richtig...Die Modellhelicopter sind dort mit ihrem Flugplatz zu Hause, es ist die ehemalige Kiesgrube Riemsdorf die mit der Raupe abschließend verfüllt würde, also gesucht war der Ort Riemsdorf


----------



## kodak (30. Mai 2016)

Bleibt noch der umgesetzte Nachbau des Wendenhof der irgendwie was mit einem Grundmittel eines in Rochwitz beheimateten Ladens zu tun hat wie @darkJST richtig heraus gefunden hatte...


----------



## jk197 (30. Mai 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> @Th. Vollkommen richtig...Die Modellhelicopter sind dort mit ihrem Flugplatz zu Hause, es ist die ehemalige Kiesgrube Riemsdorf die mit der Raupe abschließend verfüllt würde, also gesucht war der Ort Riemsdorf



Und damit gehts jetzt weiter? Oder fehlt noch was? Kann ja sein, dass wir schon vor Freitag fertig sind  Sehr löblich übrigens, dass Du Dir so viel Mühe machst  Ich weiß um wieviel schwieriger es ist ein gutes Rätsel zu basteln als es zu lösen.


----------



## jk197 (30. Mai 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> Bleibt noch der umgesetzte Nachbau des Wendenhof der irgendwie was mit einem Grundmittel eines in Rochwitz beheimateten Ladens zu tun hat wie @darkJST richtig heraus gefunden hatte...



Axo, die gehören auch zusammen.


----------



## kodak (30. Mai 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Und damit gehts jetzt weiter? Oder fehlt noch was? Kann ja sein, dass wir schon vor Freitag fertig sind  Sehr löblich übrigens, dass Du Dir so viel Mühe machst  Ich weiß um wieviel schwieriger es ist ein gutes Rätsel zu basteln als es zu lösen.



wenn Frage 3 gelöst ist geht es mit Teil 2 weiter ;-)... je nach Zeit dann... am Donnerstag kommt die gewürfelte Buchstabenkombination die noch sortiert werden möchte für die finale Lösung...freue mich ja wenn soviel input kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (30. Mai 2016)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grundmühle_(Radeberg)

Hat es was hiermit zu tun? Mehl - Mühle - Knochen und Wendentor und Wendenhof werden auch erwähnt.


----------



## kodak (30. Mai 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grundmühle_(Radeberg)
> 
> Hat es was hiermit zu tun? Mehl - Mühle - Knochen und Wendentor und Wendenhof werden auch erwähnt.



Passt alles, mit den Knochen ist zu streichen, Lieferant bei der Fleischerei bezog sich auf den Menschen, also die gesuchte Mühle hat nix mit Knochen zu tun, kann aber sein das auf dem Wege dahin mal welche gebrochen sind ;-)... Also andere Mühle suchen...


----------



## jk197 (30. Mai 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> Passt alles, mit den Knochen ist zu streichen, Lieferant bei der Fleischerei bezog sich auf den Menschen, also die gesuchte Mühle hat nix mit Knochen zu tun, kann aber sein das auf dem Wege dahin mal welche gebrochen sind ;-)



Da steht was von ner Öl- und Knochenmühle.


----------



## kodak (30. Mai 2016)

Ist ja auch die Falsche


----------



## Th. (30. Mai 2016)

Bild 3 ist (jetzt wo ich's weiß) eigentlich das leichteste Puzzleteil - ich gehe mal davon aus, dass da jeder MTBer aus DD+Umgebung schon mal lang ist...da ich meinen Anteil zur Lösung schon beigetragen habe, lasse ich den anderen noch den Rätselspaß.
Sehr schöne Idee von @kodak , bin schon gespannt wie es weitergeht. (Setzt natürlich auch Maßstäbe für weitere Rätsel )


----------



## Sonne78 (30. Mai 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Sehr löblich übrigens, dass Du Dir so viel Mühe machst  Ich weiß um wieviel schwieriger es ist ein gutes Rätsel zu basteln als es zu lösen.



DITO.. @kodak !! 
Bin heute etwas "hinterher", aber Hut ab, wie weit IHR schon vorangekommen seid...zeigt auch das große KODAK-Rätsel-Interesse!


----------



## darkJST (30. Mai 2016)

Es fällt mir grad wie Schuppen von den Augen, diese komische halbe Brücke gehört zur Meixmühle.





Was es aber genau mit diesem Wendenhof auf sich hat


----------



## kodak (30. Mai 2016)

... ich lasse euch noch ein wenig an der Nuss der Mühle knabbern, wie Th. schrieb ist das für Dresdener und Umland eine 100% Wahrscheinlichkeit dort schon einmal gewesen zu sein...Ich gehe jetzt mal ein wenig dem Herrn Groenemeyer lauschen, da haben sich wohl einige verzockt und es gab preiswert Karten...


----------



## kodak (30. Mai 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Es fällt mir grad wie Schuppen von den Augen, diese komische halbe Brücke gehört zur Meixmühle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kaum schreibt man es fallen die Schuppen von den Augen...Ja und die Antwort sagt Wikipedia zu welcher Ausstellung die gebaut wurde und dann umgesetzt...Bis morgen dann einmal, alle Arbeit ist getan, Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (30. Mai 2016)

Nein mir gehts um die Funktion...muss ich mir das nächste mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## kodak (31. Mai 2016)

... bevor es weitergeht noch ein paar Impressionen der gestrigen Rätselobjekte ...

... man kann es auch übertreiben





... angeblich fertig verfüllt, Kiesgrube Riemsdorf, ein System war schwer zu erkennen ;-)





... was vom Leben übrig bleibt ... dann doch vielleicht lieber so eine WG oder einfach anonym beigesetzt ...





... der Helikopterflugplatz in Riemsdorf, ready for takeoff ;-)





... die "schuppige" Meixmühle, frei nach Erich Kästner als ich ein kleiner Junge war ein beliebtes Ausflugsziel, die Holzbrücke eine Attraktion, heute ein wenig Imbiss und Getränke .... nun der Lauf der Zeit irgendwie


----------



## kodak (31. Mai 2016)

Kurze Zusammenfassung des gestrigen Tages, 4 Fragen, ein paar nette Rätselfreunde und schon gab es die richtigen Antworten:

(Frage 1) Nur wo war ich da, also wie heißt der Ort an welchem sie ihr Werk getan hat?
Riemsdorf
(Frage 2) Warum hängt diese Fahne da im Hintergrund?
Modellhelicopterclub Meissen e.V.
(Frage 3) Wo steht diese hölzerne Teil, welches der Nachbau eines ??? ist,
Meixmühle
(Frage 4) Wie heißt der Ort wo man beides finden kann?
Rochwitz

... also auf geht es zu Runde 2

irgendwie kommt mir dieses Gebäude bekannt vor, kann es nur nicht wirklich mehr richtig einordnen, wer kann mir vielleicht helfen?





Hinweis (jedes Fragezeichen ist ein Buchstabe):
?????? ist ganz wichtig, wird leider immer weniger und die Mentalität "jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste" grassiert mehr und mehr, irgendwann merkt es hoffentlich jeder wie wichtig es ist ... vom eigentlich Namensgebenden ist nicht wirklich etwas übrig geblieben

Frage(5): Wie heißt der Ort?

ob der Postbote das noch findet und wer sollte dort wohnen wollen oder noch besser es betreten?





okay, ist nicht so einfach, gab es nicht ein lustiges Lied, da steht ein Pferd auf dem Flur ... ja auf dem Dorf ist das modern





Kleiner Hinweis, der Weg führt hinab in ein Tal, wo mal eine Eisenbahn fuhr ...

Frage(6): Wo bin ich da nur?

Wohin führt dieser verwunschene Weg nur ... (Frage7)





als Hinweis gibt es eine neue Frage  ... leider hat der Fokus nicht funktioniert, was ist im Hintergrund zu sehen ... der Inhalt würde ohne einen gewissen Herrn dessen ersten 4 Buchstaben den Anfang des Mühlennamens bilden nur schwer funktionieren, er hat es als erster beschrieben, sozusagen als Abfallprodukt seiner bedeutendsten Arbeit ... der Grund für den Namen der Mühle ist aber ein anderer 





(Frage8) Was ist das im Hintergrund ?

Viel Spass ... Runde 2 ist eröffnet


----------



## kodak (31. Mai 2016)

... Funkstille ... zu schwer oder kein Interesse mehr?


----------



## Th. (31. Mai 2016)

Ich finde keinen richtigen Ansatz.
Mühle, Tal mit ehemaliger Eisenbahn, ein ominöser Herr - momentan bin ich verwirrt. Muss ich länger darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Raumfahrer (31. Mai 2016)

Das erste Bild müßte das Haus am Helfenberger Schloßpark sein.

Also das im Hintergrund, beim letzten Bild könnten die Kuppeln der Sternwarte in Gönnsdorf sein. 
Dort drin sind normalerweise Fernrohre oder Spiegelteleskope...
Ich vermute/rate mal, daß es mit Galileo zu tun hat... oder so ähnlich 

@kodak Das ist verdammt anspruchsvoll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (31. Mai 2016)

Die Bilder sind weder örtlich noch zeitlich in einem Zusammenhang zu sehen ausser natürlich es steht dabei, also Bild 1 gehört zu (Frage5), Bilder 2 und 3 zu (Frage6), die Eisenbahn wurde übrigens zu heiß gewaschen, so als Metapher und eine historische Mühle ist auch ausgeschildert als Gaststätte, wobei ich da eher denke das sie so ein Schicksal wie die Meixmühle erleidet, obwohl wesentlich besser renoviert ... Bild 4 zu (Frage7), und Bild 5 zu (Frage8) ... Antwort von (Frage8) hilft ungemein bei (Frage7) ... aber vielleicht lieber @Th. siehst Du bei (Frage7) den Wald vor Bäumen nicht, spätestens wenn Du die Lösung siehst ;-) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Hinweis zu (Frage7) enthält wieder so eine Teillösung wie gestern im Text eingebaut ... also gut lesen und scharf kombinieren ...


----------



## kodak (31. Mai 2016)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Also das im Hintergrund könnten die Kuppeln der Sternwarte in Gönnsdorf sein.



Na es geht doch, nun ist der Rest doch nur noch ein Kinderspiel oder ? also (Frage8) ist gelöst, es sind Sternwarten, sogar der Standort ist richtig, Danke lieber Mr. Breezer (er fährt doch glatt ein Breezer Lightning original ... ich nur so eine schöne 29" Revival Ausgabe)



Raumfahrer schrieb:


> @kodak Das ist verdammt anspruchsvoll...



so soll es doch sein oder? Ich komponiere die Bilder ja schon beim fotografieren so wie ich mir vorstelle das sie als Rätsel wirken sollen, deshalb natürlich bewusst den Fokus auf den Raps gelegt, große Blendenöffnung und Ziel erreicht ... also immer schön die grauen Zellen benutzen ;-)

@all ... nur weil ich ein paar Leute persönlich kenne gilt für alle "selbst rätseln", nicht das jemand auf falsche Gedanken kommt ;-)


----------



## Raumfahrer (31. Mai 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> die Eisenbahn wurde übrigens zu heiß gewaschen, so als Metapher und eine historische Mühle ist auch ausgeschildert als Gaststätte,


Eine Schmalspurbahn gab es mal im Schwarzbachtal....bei Goßdorf-Kohlmühle.... wenn Du die meinst...
Bei Lohsdorf wurde sogar ein Stück wieder aufgebaut..


kodak schrieb:


> (er fährt doch glatt ein Breezer Lightning original)


"Fahren" ist was anderes, mit dem Teil kann ich leider nur rollen...


----------



## kodak (31. Mai 2016)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Das erste Bild müßte das Haus am Helfenberger Schloßpark sein.
> 
> Also das im Hintergrund, beim letzten Bild könnten die Kuppeln der Sternwarte in Gönnsdorf sein.
> Dort drin sind normalerweise Fernrohre oder Spiegelteleskope...
> Ich vermute/rate mal, daß es mit Galileo zu tun hat... oder so ähnlich


... so, so einfach den Beitrag editiert  ... ja auch Bild 1 ist gelöst, es ist das Schloß Helfenberg ... im Helfenberger Grund, in Helfenberg und es ist aus dem Helfenberger Schloßpark aus aufgenommen ... Helfen ist so wichtig, das war die Botschaft !

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schloss_Helfenberg_(Dresden)

Fernrohre sind ein interessanter Ansatz, aber der Herr Gali (leo) leider nicht wirklich, denn es wäre ja dann eine Gali*mühle, wohin der verwunschende Weg uns führen würde :-(

Nein, das Schwarzbachtal ist es nicht ... aber Schmalspurbahn ist natürlich eine zu heiß gewaschene Eisenbahn, vollkommen richtig  ... auch eine Mühle will mir dort nicht einfallen die die Kriterien erfüllt ...


----------



## Raumfahrer (31. Mai 2016)

Kepp mühle 

von wegen Kepler Fernrohre


----------



## kodak (31. Mai 2016)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Kepp mühle
> 
> von wegen Kepler Fernrohre



richtig ... und der fehlende Grund stand doch auch schon im Rätseltext "... der Grund für den Namen der Mühle ist aber ein anderer " oder ? ... nun los und Frage6 lösen ... es gab da in der Nähe auch schon mal ein Rätsel mit einer vergessenen Brücke von mir ...

also Frage7 es ist der Wanderweg zur Keppgrundmühle in Malschendorf sehr versteckt angelegt, schon tausendmal gefühlt vorbei gefahren, wenn man läuft sieht man solche Feinheiten ...

... da löst der @Raumfahrer die Fragen im Minutentakt und meint sie wären schwer ;-)


----------



## kodak (31. Mai 2016)

Was sehen meine müden Augen gerade, der in (Frage6) gesuchte Ort ist ein Bielefeld für google maps, bei bing ist zwar der Ort da, wenn man nicht zu nah zoomt aber dafür hört die Straße plötzlich auf bzw. geht falsch ... naja auf den Satellitenfotos ist wieder alles gut und auf OSM kann man sich auch verlassen ... na dann eine kleine Hilfe ... die PLZ ist 01665

... also Zusammenfassung

(Frage 1) Nur wo war ich da, also wie heißt der Ort an welchem sie ihr Werk getan hat?
Riemsdorf
(Frage 2) Warum hängt diese Fahne da im Hintergrund?
Modellhelicopterclub Meissen e.V.
(Frage 3) Wo steht diese hölzerne Teil, welches der Nachbau eines ??? ist,
Meixmühle
(Frage 4) Wie heißt der Ort wo man beides finden kann?
Rochwitz
(Frage5) Helfenberg
*(Frage6) ??????????????*
(Frage7)Keppgrundmühle
(Frage8)Sternwarte


----------



## Th. (31. Mai 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> Was sehen meine müden Augen gerade, der in (Frage6) gesuchte Ort ist ein Bielefeld für google maps, bei bing ist zwar der Ort da, wenn man nicht zu nah zoomt aber dafür hört die Straße plötzlich auf bzw. geht falsch ... naja auf den Satellitenfotos ist wieder alles gut und auf OSM kann man sich auch verlassen ... na dann eine kleine Hilfe ... die PLZ ist 01665



Das war ja mal 'n Tipp - bing (nutze ich sonst nie) hat meinen Laptop zum kollabieren gebracht  - um nach hartem Reset festzustellen, das die Post unter 01665 von Klipphausen bis kurz vor Riesa zustellt...ist glaube ich heute nicht mein Rätsel. Gute Nacht


----------



## ore-mountain (31. Mai 2016)

Können wir nicht beim klassischen Bilderrästel bleiben?


----------



## kodak (31. Mai 2016)

@Th.  ... sorry da habe ich ein wenig einäugig recherchiert ... also 01665 Taubenheim ist postalisch eindeutig richtig, die 01665 ist wahrhaft riesig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (31. Mai 2016)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Können wir nicht beim klassischen Bilderrästel bleiben?


gern, es ist ja noch eine Frage offen ... also wo ist der Ort der beiden Bilder ... war ja nur ein Versuch mit dem Langrätsel ... spätestens Freitag geht es ja normal weiter ...


----------



## jk197 (1. Juni 2016)

In Mischwitz gibts ein Gestüt am Kirschberg, die haben Haflinger...


----------



## kodak (1. Juni 2016)

@jk197 ... leider falsche Ecke, also es würde nicht zu Taubenheim passen, die Strasse geht nicht zu einer Schmalbureisenbahnstrecke und es ist kein Gestüt sondern wirklich nur ein Einfamilienhaus ... 

... nächster Tipp ... es handelt sich um eine historische Mühle und auf dem Bau ist der erste Teil des Namens Pflicht


----------



## jk197 (1. Juni 2016)

Dann wirds das hier sein

http://www.helmmuehle.de/


----------



## kodak (1. Juni 2016)

@jk197 ... ja die Helmmühle ist schon einmal richtig ... da es nun aber um den Ort geht ... PLZ 01665 Taubenheim hat Kobitzsch als einen Ortsteil ... der war gesucht, Danke nach Thüringen ... geht gleich weiter mit neuen Bildern


----------



## kodak (1. Juni 2016)

leider gab es einen Wasserschaden in der Wohnung ... so also nur Kurzfassung ...


----------



## kodak (1. Juni 2016)

... also Zusammenfassung

(Frage 1)
Riemsdorf
(Frage 2)
Modellhelicopterclub Meissen e.V.
(Frage 3)
Meixmühle
(Frage 4)
Rochwitz
(Frage5) Helfenberg
(Frage6) Kobitzsch
(Frage7)Keppgrundmühle
(Frage8)Sternwarte

Wie heißt der gesuchte Mann ... Vor und Zuname?

(Frage) Buchstabe
(2)7   (8)9  (6)2  (7)7  (5)3  (4)2  (1)1  (4)3  (1)2  (5)2 (4)1 (8)3 (7)3

Wer als erster die Antwort weiss darf weitermachen ... jetzt passt es


----------



## kodak (2. Juni 2016)

... Was braucht Mann für ein Rätsel?  Einen scharfen Verstand und die kleinen grauen Zellen...


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Juni 2016)

HTOUIORCIEREP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne78 (2. Juni 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> HTOUIORCIEREP


HTOULORCIEREP


----------



## kodak (2. Juni 2016)

... also die Richtigstellung von @Sonne78 ist natürlich richtig 

Wenn ich jetzt bei google "kleine graue Zellen" eingebe ... sollte ich es auch ohne Filme geschaut zu haben sofort finden


----------



## Th. (2. Juni 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> HTOUIORCIEREP


Fast Richtig - jetzt must du es nur der Reihe nach noch sortieren:

HTOUIORCIEREP
HTOU_L_ORCIEREP (bevorzuge ich)
H_________E___
_______R______
________C_____
___UL_______E_
_____________P
__O______I_R__
_____O________
_T____________

so ist's lesbarer...

Edit: Oh, zu spät.


----------



## kodak (2. Juni 2016)

@Th. darf ich das jetzt als Antwort gelten lassen


----------



## CC. (2. Juni 2016)

In was bin ich hier bloß reingeraten?!?


----------



## kodak (2. Juni 2016)

Th. schrieb:


> H_________E___
> _______R______
> ________C_____
> ___UL_______E_
> ...



für alle denen das auch noch zu unlesbar war *Hercule Poirot* ist der Herr "kleinen grauen Zellen" mit dem scharfen Verstand beim lösen von (Kriminal)Rätseln(Fällen), also hätte @Th. es aus meiner Sicht gelöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (2. Juni 2016)

Da ich mir die Lösung heute Mittag auch nur ergoogelt habe, gebe ich den Ball an den ab der will und kann.
Egal ob klassisch oder in 2.0.

(Ich komme nicht vor Sonntag dazu, mein Bilderarchiv durchzuforsten, bzw. eines zu knipsen)


----------



## spümco (3. Juni 2016)

Hut ab vor @kodak und Danke für die Mühen so ein Rätzel auszubaldowern 
Ich muss trotzdem sagen, dass mir das so in dieser Form dann persönlich doch etwas zu viel des Guten war. Auch wenn sich meine Ortskenntnisse eher auf den Osten beschränken und ich somit eher selten zum Zuge komme, ist mir das klassische Bilderrätsel bzw. die Art des vorletzten Kodak`schen Rätzels  dann doch lieber.


----------



## kodak (3. Juni 2016)

spümco schrieb:


> Hut ab vor @kodak und Danke für die Mühen so ein Rätzel auszubaldowern
> Ich muss trotzdem sagen, dass mir das so in dieser Form dann persönlich doch etwas zu viel des Guten war. Auch wenn sich meine Ortskenntnisse eher auf den Osten beschränken und ich somit eher selten zum Zuge komme, ist mir das klassische Bilderrätsel bzw. die Art des vorletzten Kodak`schen Rätzels  dann doch lieber.


Mein nächstes wird auch Version 1.5 tragen ;-)... Danke allen für ein offenes Feedback ob hier direkt oder per PN...


----------



## ore-mountain (3. Juni 2016)

Ist sicher gut gemeint von dir. Die Meisten werden aber nicht die Zeit für solch ein Rätzel haben.


----------



## darkJST (3. Juni 2016)

Och ab und an kann gern mal sowas oder ähnliches eingestreut werden, die Abwechslung machts


----------



## mr.malcom (3. Juni 2016)

Gegen ein gelegentlich eingestreutes, nicht ganz so umfangreiches 2.0 Rätzel hätte ich auch nix einzuwenden.
Aber die klassische Variante sagt mir persönlich deutlich mehr zu.


----------



## Th. (3. Juni 2016)

Von mir auch noch ein Feedback zu 2.0:
Prinzipiell fand ich es gut, hatte aber schon in der zweiten Runde das Gefühl, dass die Geschichte ziemlich "langatmig" wird.
Vorallem bot es "Nicht-Locals" kaum einen Ansatzpunkt. Die verschlüsselten Hinweise von @kodak ... Hhm - in der Regel verstehe ich die auch nicht (was *nicht auf deren Qualität* zurückzuführen sein muss!), somit verblieben nur topographische und fotographische Kenntnisse/Erfahrungen.
"Auswärtige" da einzubeziehen? So ein 2.0 Rätsel im Vogtland hätte ich wahrscheinlich schon am ersten Tag ausgeblendet.

Allerdings habe ich auch mittlerweile erkannt, dass die profane Bildfrage nach dem "Wo bin ich" entweder richtig schwer gewählt werden kann (um die Locals zu irritieren und damit Auswärtige von vornherein auszuschließen) oder eben leichter bezüglich des Zielobjekts formuliert wird, was für Auswärtige wiederum mittels div. Internetrecherche lösbar wäre, den Locals allerdings nur ein müdes "kenn ich - nicht schon wieder" entlockt.
Was wären Alternativen?
Ich schließe mich mal spontan @darkJST und @mr.malcom an - ab und an mal was in der Art eingestreut lockert die Geschichte auf.
So ein paar Ideen hätte ich auch - allerdings sind das Projekte, welche über längere Zeit reifen müssen.
Für spontane Rätselei ist die klassische Variante wahrscheinlich immer noch das Maß.

Trotzdem noch mal ein Dank an @kodak - mir hat es Spaß gemacht (wobei mir immer noch nicht klar ist, wo diese Hütte mit der Nummer 11 steht und warum die da steht).


----------



## kodak (4. Juni 2016)

Th. schrieb:


> wo diese Hütte mit der Nummer 11 steht und warum die da steht).


(Frage6) Kobitzsch ... also die Strasse von Riemsdorf Richtung Kleines Triebischtal, da steht sie und leider weiss ich auch nicht was für eine Bedeutung sie hat, sah aus wie ein Brunnenhaus ... fand ich nur lustig ... Frage 6 war schon sehr speziell, gebe ich gern zu


----------



## Th. (5. Juni 2016)

Machen wir (vorerst) weiter mit der klassischen Fotorätsel-Version, wobei - viele rollen achtlos vorbei und würdigen diesem Stein keinen Blick:



Dabei ist diese Inschrift wörtlich zu nehmen.
Wo ist dieser zu finden?


----------



## kodak (6. Juni 2016)

... naja "besetzte" Berge hatten wir nach meinem Horizont in Sachsen wenige ... Triebenberg, wurde aber erst später beräumt und war glaube ich auch nicht komplett abgeriegelt ... ich glaube mehr Leute hat die Sache mit dem Keulenberg all die Jahre beschäftigt, so tippe ich mal auf ihn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (6. Juni 2016)

Da hat @kodak wieder mal messerscharf kombiniert und liegt selbstverständlich richtig.


----------



## kodak (7. Juni 2016)

Th. schrieb:


> Machen wir (vorerst) weiter mit der klassischen Fotorätsel-Version, wobei - viele rollen achtlos vorbei und würdigen diesem Stein keinen Blick... Wo dieser zu finden?



War nur meine dunkle Erinnerung, kann nicht behaupten das ich ihn wirklich dierkt wahrgenommen habe, deswegen auch die dumme Frage Wo an @Th. ... liegt er oben zwischen dem Abzweig zur Gastwirtschaft und dem eigentlichen Plateau?

ganz klassisch aber vielleicht mal eine etwas andere Perspektive ...






Was betrachte ich da? oder wo war ich?


----------



## Th. (7. Juni 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> War nur meine dunkle Erinnerung, kann nicht behaupten das ich ihn wirklich dierkt wahrgenommen habe, deswegen auch die dumme Frage Wo an @Th. ... liegt er oben zwischen dem Abzweig zur Gastwirtschaft und dem eigentlichen Plateau?



Wenn man die Fahrstraße hochkommt direkt rechts hinter dem Tor durch welches man das Gipfelplateau betritt (also auch hinter dem ehem. Kneipengebäude).


----------



## kodak (8. Juni 2016)

... scheint schwieriger zu sein als ich dachte ... nun vielleicht ein 2. Bild zur Unterstützung oder etwas Text? ... ach machen wir doch einfach beides :
also hätte ich ein Selfie geschossen wäre hinter mir ein sehr markantes Gebäude zu sehen, nicht direkt, doch auf Grund seiner Größe weithin sichtbar ... ein paar Meter entfernt entstand dieses Bild


----------



## Th. (8. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube dieser Funkmast ist was ganz Besonderes - lt. google maps hat der 2 Schatten...


----------



## kodak (8. Juni 2016)

...Gern auch noch ein Tipp von meiner Seite...Also der Ort wo die alten Bauwerke stehen gibt einem ganzen Landstrich seinen Namen und der besondere Mast steht auf einer Anhöhe die einen kaiserlichen Namen trägt...


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. Juni 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> einen kaiserlichen Namen


Also entweder Friedrich oder Wilhelm...


----------



## kodak (8. Juni 2016)

...So einfach mache ich es euch leider nicht...Die Welt ist größer als Deutschland...


----------



## Th. (8. Juni 2016)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Also entweder Friedrich oder Wilhelm...


Otto der Erste war auch Kaiser - ok, trägt jetzt gar nicht zur Lösung bei, war nur so angemerkt von einem geschichtlich Infizierten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (8. Juni 2016)

Dann gibts ja noch die Österreicher...die hatten ein paar mehr. Ich hab keinen Plan


----------



## kodak (8. Juni 2016)

...trennt euch doch von all dem deutschsprachigen Zeugs im Namen... Blickt lieber in die sehr nahe Zukunft, die Zeitungen haben kaum noch ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Th. (8. Juni 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> (...) Ich hab keinen Plan


Tja, das liegt möglicherweise daran, dass ihr euch von @Falco immer in den Tälern verheizen lasst. 
Das freie Land eröffnet ab und an mal 'nen hübschen Überblick 
So jetzt aber genug von mir - ist's doch @kodak s Spiel...


----------



## gtbulls (9. Juni 2016)

Als Kaiser fällt mir spontan u.a. ein französischer ein - Napoleon.
Um die EM-Berichterstattung kommt man ja auch als nicht-fußballaffiner Biker nicht herum...
Der Napoleonstein befindet sich zwischen Weissig und Rossendorf. Und ebendort lässt sich auch der Mast mit dem doppelten Schatten verorten. Ich war zwar schon im schönen Schönfelder Hochland unterwegs, doch das
Zauberschloss Schönfeld hatte ich nicht erkannt. Witzig, dass es den locals auch so geht.


----------



## kodak (9. Juni 2016)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Als Kaiser fällt mir spontan u.a. ein französischer ein - Napoleon.
> Um die EM-Berichterstattung kommt man ja auch als nicht-fußballaffiner Biker nicht herum...
> Der Napoleonstein befindet sich zwischen Weissig und Rossendorf. Und ebendort lässt sich auch der Mast mit dem doppelten Schatten verorten. Ich war zwar schon im schönen Schönfelder Hochland unterwegs, doch das
> Zauberschloss Schönfeld hatte ich nicht erkannt. Witzig, dass es den locals auch so geht.



@gtbulls Glückwunsch ... alles richtig ... ja es ist natürlich Napoleon als Kaiser gesucht gewesen und der zugehörige Stein wo dieser Mast sein zu Hause hat, ebenso das Schönfelder Hochland und das Zauberschloß Schönfeld ... in meinem Rücken steht der Fernsehturm (die Sache mit dem Selfie ;-) ) ... freut mich die Perspektive rätselhaft genug gewählt zu haben(300 mm KB-Brennweite vertuschen das Tal zwischen Standpunkt und Schloß schon gut ... hier der Standort https://goo.gl/maps/TjxN9Q882ek ), ich glaube schon das @Raumfahrer und @darkJST sehr wohl an beiden Punkten schon einmal waren... also weiter gehts


----------



## gtbulls (9. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (12. Juni 2016)

Offenbar ein weißer Fleck für die Rätselgemeinde. Tip: Der Rasen im Hintergrund ist top gepflegt, nicht weil hier das Runde ins Eckige müsste, sondern ins Loch...


----------



## kodak (13. Juni 2016)

... also mein Home-Green welches ich immer im Winter ;-) aufsuche in Ullersdorf ist es nicht ... damit hier ein wenig Bewegung reinkommt sage ich mal es ist Zschopau


----------



## gtbulls (13. Juni 2016)

Bewegung ist immer gut!
Tip2
Der gesuchte Platz liegt noch nen Zacken westlicher und hat eine 18-Loch-Anlage wie Ullersdorf, Zschopau hat nur 9.
Tip3
Davon ab, ich fahr an beiden Plätzen in der Gegend häufiger vorbei und bin dabei froh, einen Helm zu tragen...


----------



## kodak (13. Juni 2016)

... na dann nehme ich Tipp 2 mal wörtlich und bin in Klaffenbach am Wasserschloß mit einem schönen 18-Loch Golfplatz


----------



## gtbulls (13. Juni 2016)

Ja, so ist das mit dem wörtlichen und schriftlichen.
Bei mir wäre der "Zacken" von Zschopau in etwa soweit weg wie Zschopau von Ullersdorf.
Und weil Sachsen dort schon zu Ende wäre, muss es natürlich "südwestlicher" heißen.


----------



## kodak (13. Juni 2016)

... das sieht doch ganz gut aus von der Aussicht







Wäre dann in Plauen angesiedelt http://www.golfclub-plauen.de/


----------



## gtbulls (13. Juni 2016)

Das sieht sehr gut aus!
Abgelichtet von der Alberthöhe in Steinsdorf.



Weiter gehts, @kodak !


----------



## kodak (13. Juni 2016)

... das es soviele Golfplätze in Sachsen gibt überrascht mich schon ein wenig, naja wenigstens sind die Leute an der frischen Luft ...
so, das hier hat nichts mit Sport zu tun, es gab Zeiten da hatten die Leute auch einfach gar keinen Bedarf dafür, so auch der Besitzer hier nicht ... wo war ich nur ... habe natürlich wieder versucht die Perspektive einem Rätsel würdig zu gestalten ;-)  und einen kleinen Hinweis gibt es auch gleich mit auf den Weg ... Wenn ich im gleichen Blickwinkel vom gleichen Standort aus nach rechts sehen würde, wäre wesentlich weniger Himmel auf dem Bild ;-)


----------



## flashblack (13. Juni 2016)

Könnte die Reitzendorfer Mühle sein. Das würde auch zu deinen letzten Rätseln passen .


----------



## kodak (13. Juni 2016)

flashblack schrieb:


> Könnte die Reitzendorfer Mühle sein. Das würde auch zu deinen letzten Rätseln passen .


...huch ich werde gestalkt ;-) ... vollkommen richtig natürlich, rechts wuerden wir das ehemalige Windmüllerhaus, in dem jetzt das sehr empfehlenswerte Café Variado ansässig ist, sehen und natürlich den Triebenberg statt des schönen Wolkenschauspieles... interessant ist das es Windmüllerhaus Zaschendorf heißt aber Windmühle Reitzendorf... Also weiter geht es mit @flashblack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashblack (14. Juni 2016)

So dann mache ich mal weiter mit diesem "Tunnel" dessen Durchfahrung ich mir mit meinem 780mm Lenker nicht getraut habe


----------



## Groudon (14. Juni 2016)

Hey Leute, bitte entschuldigt die Störung.

Gibt es jemand unter euch, der beim 24h München am 09.+10.07. mitfährt und noch einen Platz zur Mitfahrt frei hat? Oder kennt jemand einen Kumpel, der eine Evoc Travelbag besitzt und mir für das Wochenende vermieten kann?

Wenn ihr mir helfen könnt bitte PN! *Danke!*


----------



## kodak (14. Juni 2016)

... Ich bin mir sicher das Bild inkl. Fahrrad in einem Foto oder Reisenthread gesehen zu haben...nur ist eben Altersdemenz so eine Sache


----------



## gtbulls (14. Juni 2016)

@kodak Ich glaubte sogar, schon selbst an der ominösen Treppe gewesen zu sein, offenbar bin ich schon eine Stufe weiter...


----------



## Raumfahrer (14. Juni 2016)

Ich hätte jetzt eine Vermutung...es könnte die künstliche "Höhle" auf der "Schönen Höhe" bei Dittersbach-Dürrröhrsdorf ist...
Durchgefahren bin ich dort allerdings auch noch nicht.


----------



## Falco (14. Juni 2016)

Verdammt, da war ich schon. Hatte kein Bild gemacht, sonst würde ich es wiederfinden. Aber @darkJST weis das bestimmt, der hat glaub auch ein Bild davon gemacht.


----------



## kodak (14. Juni 2016)

...also ich bin der festen Überzeugung das der @Raumfahrer schon sicher gelandet ist...


----------



## Faszi (14. Juni 2016)

Zwergenhöhle


----------



## darkJST (14. Juni 2016)

Ich steh auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (14. Juni 2016)

Diese Zwergenhöhle ist mA&E auch auf der topographischen Karte Nr.43 (Sächsische Schweiz - Pirna, Königstein) vom Landesvermessungsamt Sachsen eingetragen.
Bzgl. eines neuen Rätsels würde ich bis übermorgen um Geduld bitten.
Ansonsten darf gern, wer möchte...


----------



## darkJST (14. Juni 2016)

Bei OSM ist die auch eingezeichnet, allerdings hatte ich kein Foto gemacht, sonst hätte ich mich bestimmt erinnert


----------



## gtbulls (15. Juni 2016)

Offenbar gab es doch schon eine Erstbefahrung 


tanztee schrieb:


> Zunächst erkunde ich die dortigen "Höhlensysteme":


----------



## flashblack (15. Juni 2016)

Zwergenhöhle ist natürlich richtig!
Hier noch das dazugehörige Bild vom Schild:


----------



## Raumfahrer (16. Juni 2016)

Es sollte mA nicht allzu schwer sein...





Auf welchen Ort schaue ich, und wie heißt der Berg, welcher sich hinter mir befindet?


----------



## CC. (16. Juni 2016)

Cotta+Spitzberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (16. Juni 2016)

@CC. Endlich klappts mal auch im Exil ;-)... Könnte jetzt aber die Frage kommen ob Cotta A oder B, so als Schmankerl um in Mundart zu reden...


----------



## Raumfahrer (16. Juni 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Cotta+Spitzberg


Nein.


----------



## kodak (16. Juni 2016)

Upps.. War auch meine Idee...


----------



## MadCyborg (16. Juni 2016)

Goßdorf/Gickelsberg?
https://bit.ly/260BbbI


----------



## Raumfahrer (16. Juni 2016)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Goßdorf/Gickelsberg?
> https://bit.ly/260BbbI


*Bing*o.   
Wie bist Du darauf gekommen? 
Du darfst gern weiter machen.


----------



## MadCyborg (16. Juni 2016)

Zschirnstein und Sneznik sind markant genug um die Richtung abzuschätzen, dann habe ich in den Luftbildern gesucht. Auf die Schnelle habe ich das hier parat:


----------



## CC. (17. Juni 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> @CC. Endlich klappts mal auch im Exil ;-)... Könnte jetzt aber die Frage kommen ob Cotta A oder B, so als Schmankerl um in Mundart zu reden...


Cotta F - wie falsch.
Ein Problem dabei ist, daß die Qualität der verkleinerten Bilder, die den Tapa-Usern angeboten wird, nicht besonders gut ist. Auf dem großen Monitor habe ich es dann auch gesehen, daß es nicht Cotta sein kann.
Schwacher Trost, daß Du auch daneben gelegen hast 

Die Kombination von MadCyborg ist natürlich elegant. Und das neue Bild ziemlich hübsch.


----------



## Th. (17. Juni 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Und das neue Bild ziemlich hübsch.



Unabhängig davon, dass das Bild wirklich sehr hübsch ist, sollte die Lösung doch gerade für dich gar kein Problem sein...


----------



## kodak (17. Juni 2016)

ich würde mal sagen der Standort von @MadCyborg ist auf dem Bild von @Raumfahrer auch zu sehen und war für die Lösung wichtig  ...


----------



## tanztee (18. Juni 2016)

flashblack schrieb:


> So dann mache ich mal weiter mit diesem "Tunnel" dessen Durchfahrung ich mir mit meinem 780mm Lenker nicht getraut habe


Ich auch nicht, war nur ein Poser-Foto 

Ach ja, ich rate mal blind drauflos - Hoher Schneeberg?

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (18. Juni 2016)

Naja, wenn man @MadCyborg sein Bild öffnet und dann nach links und rechts sich bewegt sieht man ganz viele Motive vom Deciner oder Hohen Schneeberg...Da ist nicht viel mit raten ;-)...Der Blick geht ins tschechische hinein, zwischen dem Turm und dem Standpunkt sollte noch das Elbtal sein...cooles Foto auf alle Fälle und die Jungs mit denen er unterwegs war gehören alle schon lange ins Dresdener Mtb Umfeld...


----------



## Th. (19. Juni 2016)

Um es @CC. nochmal direkt auf die Nase zu binden, dass er die Lösung sofort hätte wissen müssen, mopse ich mal ein Bild aus @firlie s Datenbank:




Ich kann nicht richtig erkennen was CC. da herumfummelt - hätte er lieber mal ins Rund geschaut.
Da hätte er ganz deutlich den markanten Aussiger Fernsehturm erkannt. Und vielleicht noch als Erinnerung für @CC. (und als Lösung für @MadCyborg s Rätsel): Du stehst auf dem Gr. Zschirnstein.


----------



## CC. (20. Juni 2016)




----------



## MadCyborg (20. Juni 2016)

Japp


----------



## Th. (21. Juni 2016)

Hab gar nichts Gescheites mehr auf der Platte, versuchen wir es mal damit:




Fand ich beim Vorbeifahren irgendwie witzig - ein privater Warteraum...wo ist dieser zu finden?


----------



## Th. (22. Juni 2016)

Gut, dem Bild war nicht viel zu entnehmen...
Ich trete mal ein paar Schritte zurück und biete (mind.) 2 Tipps an - erkennen müsst ihr die schon selbst, ist immerhin der Rätselthread...


----------



## gtbulls (23. Juni 2016)

Scheinbar erkennts spontan keiner, obwohl nicht weit vom Epizentrum des Rätselgeschehens gelegen...

Friedewald bei Moritzburg; hier ist der Name Programm: www.ferienwohnung-zeitreise.de


----------



## Th. (23. Juni 2016)

Was und wo ist denn das "Epizentrum des Rätselgeschehens"? 

Ansonsten liegt @gtbulls goldrichtig und darf weitermachen.


----------



## gtbulls (23. Juni 2016)

Th. schrieb:


> Was und wo ist denn das "Epizentrum des Rätselgeschehens"?


Na, im großen und ganzen dürfte die Mehrzahl der Beiträge im 65km-Radius um die Landeshauptstadt liegen, genauso wie dieser hier:

Edit sagt: Am Standort des Fotografen böses biken verboten! Danke für den Hinweis an @Th.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (23. Juni 2016)

In einem "*MTB*-Rätselthread" gehört das neue Bild aber sofort zensiert...


----------



## gtbulls (23. Juni 2016)

Asche auf mein Haupt; richtig, ich bin zu Fuß dort gewesen und habe bei der schnellen Suche eines Nachfolgerfotos daran nicht gedacht - aber vielleicht magst Du ja trotzdem lösen.


----------



## Th. (23. Juni 2016)

Jaja, ich war schon wieder vorlaut...
Ich überlasse die Lösung mal anderen - war das Bahnhofsbild doch mein "Rätsel99". Ist zwar genaugenommen nicht ganz korrekt, aber für's "Rätsel100" muss was Würdiges her. Und da muss ich noch dran arbeiten...


----------



## kodak (23. Juni 2016)

... ich hoffe ich patze heute mal nicht wieder völlig ... dann würde ich sagen oben auf der Burg ist immer ein Puppenspielfestival, ein berühmter Bergsteiger wohnt im Ort gleichen Namens und leider ist dieser Weg wirklich "heilig" für die Ranger und entsprechend gern wird dort kontrolliert, leider sind die Alternativen recht unschön ... aber es gibt auf der anderen Elbseite genug Freiraum ...


----------



## CC. (23. Juni 2016)

Von der Seite hab ich das noch nie gesehen, obwohl ich auch schon "zu Fuß" drumrum geschlichen bin. Interessante Aufnahme.


----------



## kodak (23. Juni 2016)

@CC. für mich war eigentlich links der markante 4-eckige Turm 






das Erkennungsmerkmal, wenn ich denn richtig liege mit meiner Vermutung :-( ... ansonsten kenne ich es eigentlich nur von oben/seitlich da eben unten nicht befahrbar, alles unter der Voraussetzung das ich nicht mal den Optiker wechseln müsste, sollte vom Bärengarten aus gemacht wurden sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (23. Juni 2016)

@kodak Es ist natürlich die Burg Hohnstein und auch die Richtung vom Bärengarten aus stimmt. Standort war der Abzweig zum Schindergraben, der Malerweg verläuft hier auf einer breiten Forststrasse, bei der man eben nicht sofort an Bikeverbote denkt.


----------



## CC. (23. Juni 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> @CC. für mich war eigentlich links der markante 4-eckige Turm
> ...
> das Erkennungsmerkmal, ....


Dito.


----------



## kodak (24. Juni 2016)

... leider kann ich den 65 km Bann nicht brechen aber meine Position ist doch verändert gegenüber den letzten Bildern  ...





kleiner Tipp ... damals war vieles noch völlig anders, also 2002, 2006 und 2013 hatten sie dort zum Glück immer trockene Füsse ... eine ältere Dame die mein Tun interessiert betrachtete meinte das die Elbe früher dort noch ihr Flußbett hatte aber das konnte ich bis jetzt nicht wirklich bestätigt finden ...


----------



## kodak (25. Juni 2016)

... neuer Tag, neuer Blickwinkel 

... kleiner Tipp noch dazu, für Freunde des ÖPNV ist es einfacher als für motorisierte Zeitgenossen, für Leute wie uns natürlich am einfachsten ;-)


----------



## kodak (26. Juni 2016)

... leider habe ich den ÖPNV gerade verpasst, der fährt sehr nah am gesuchten Standort vorbei, natürlich ist da auch eine Straße aber die wird wohl nur benutzen wer wirklich muss, der Hauptverkehr knattert kanalisiert vorbei ... ganz in der Nähe laden auch ein Biber und ein Nachfolgerkrieg die motorisierte Meute zur Beute ein ...


----------



## Th. (26. Juni 2016)

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich weiß nicht wo diese Hochwassermarke zu finden ist. 
Ich meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Elbe früher mal rechts (nördlich) um die Bosel herumgeflossen ist und das wegen dieses alten Elbbettes die Coswiger 1845 recht nasse Füße bekommen haben. Durch Vertiefen der jetzigen Fahrrinne und Hochwasserschutz sowie Trockenlegung/Kanalisierung der Felder in der Region ist die Badenummer jetzt (scheinbar) Geschichte.
Da mir keine einspurige Eisenbahn in der Ecke bekannt ist, könnte es sich auch um die Straßenbahn nach Weinböhla handeln - vielleicht sollte ich mir mal ein Ticket gönnen und mal wieder Tram fahren?


----------



## kodak (26. Juni 2016)

... langsam kommen wir doch der Sache näher, vielleicht denkt noch jemand um die Ecke und entraetselt die mystischen Worte zu Biber und Nachfolgerkrieg ein wenig, dann wird es auch billiger, denn niemand soll deswegen ja vom Radfahren abgehalten werden


----------



## Th. (27. Juni 2016)

So langsam dämmert's , "Biber und Nachfolgerkrieg" - OBI und Albrecht? Dann läge ich mit meiner Coswiger These zu weit weg von der heutigen Elbe...


----------



## Faszi (27. Juni 2016)

Haus Gebauer
Bischofsweg 30
Radebeul


----------



## kodak (27. Juni 2016)

... nachdem @Th. so fein vorgelöst hat sollte es nun ein leichtes sein ... auch liegt er richtig wenn es um die genannten Ortschaften geht, da liegt er falsch, da 2 Tarifzonen (DD als Mittelpunkt gesehen) gerade ausreichend sind ... mir kam das mit der Höhe dort auch sehr eigenartig vor, deswegen auch die Einschränkung der Verifikation ... also nun auf zu google Freunde des Rätsels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (27. Juni 2016)

während ich hier so schreibe löst der @Faszi das Rätsel mal eben so  ... genau so ist es, Danke für die Erlösung ...


----------



## Faszi (27. Juni 2016)

War nen schönes Rätsel, mit Google Erde, Wikipedia https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haus_Gebauer usw. kam ich dann auf die Spur natürlich auch vom Biber...
Damit die Rätselei gleich weiter gehen kann hier was Neues:
Was sehen wir und wo ist es zu finden?


----------



## Faszi (29. Juni 2016)

Keine Ideen?
Da will ich mal nen kleinen Hinweis geben, genau wie das vorige Rätsel hat es etwas mit einer Naturgewalt zu tun, aber weniger mit Wasser.....


----------



## kodak (29. Juni 2016)

... ich sehe schon das ich bestimmte Gebiete mal wieder befahren muss um die Veränderungen dort wahrzunehmen ... eigentlich auch eine coole Umsetzung des Themas und auch die von @Faszi passt perfekt, damit sollte es also für jeden im Handumdrehen möglich sein zu lösen ...


----------



## spümco (29. Juni 2016)

so wie der Kerl die Backen plustert ist er das himmlische Kind...
Aber wo der steht - keine Ahnung!


----------



## kodak (30. Juni 2016)

Aufgeblasene Wangen und ein runder Mund, dazu diese verwinkelte Frisur assoziiert bei mir etwas anderes als das himmlische Kind ;-)...damit war es dann auch ein Kinderspiel die Lösung zu finden...Die letzten Wochen gingen auch wieder zahlreiche Fotos aus D davon durch die Medien


----------



## spümco (30. Juni 2016)

jetzt w


kodak schrieb:


> Aufgeblasene Wangen und ein runder Mund, dazu diese verwinkelte Frisur assoziiert bei mir etwas anderes als das himmlische Kind ;-)...damit war es dann auch ein Kinderspiel die Lösung zu finden...Die letzten Wochen gingen auch wieder zahlreiche Fotos aus D davon durch die Medien


jetzt wo du´s so sagst...


----------



## Faszi (30. Juni 2016)

Gerüchte sagen das in der nahegelegenen Stadt in einer Oper ein berauschendes Getränk hergestellt wird....


----------



## kodak (1. Juli 2016)

...ist das mobbing, Google kaputt oder alle im Urlaub?... Noch näher kann man doch kaum vorm Tor stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (2. Juli 2016)

Ich löse jetzt mal...es ist der Tornadomann im Hüttertal nahe der Semperopernbrauerei in Radeberg...sollte es richtig sein so gebe ich gleich frei für die Allgemeinheit... Also auf geht es...


----------



## Faszi (2. Juli 2016)

Ja, genau richtig, es ist der Tornadomann im Hüttertal errichtet zum Andenken an den Tornado zwischen Großenhain und Großröhrsdorf am Pfingstmontag 2010.
Bin schon auf ein neues Rätsel gespannt.


----------



## darkJST (2. Juli 2016)

Nahe der Brauerei? Wo denn da?


----------



## Faszi (2. Juli 2016)

Um alle Unklarheiten zu beseitigen hier noch ein paar Daten:
Standort http://www.openstreetmap.de/karte.html?zoom=17&lat=51.11996&lon=13.93225&layers=B000TT
Wikibeitrag zum Thema https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hüttertal#/media/File:Hüttertal_Tornadomann.jpg
Wiki zum Tornado https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornado_am_Pfingstmontag
Am Vormittag des Unwettertages bin ich selbst noch durchs Hüttertal gefahren...


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Juli 2016)

Alle im Urlaub?


----------



## tblade_ (13. Juli 2016)

Die Runde ist offen, nur zu..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (13. Juli 2016)

tblade_ schrieb:


> Die Runde ist offen, nur zu..


Na dann nehm ich die Einladung mal an - eigentlich ganz einfach...


----------



## spümco (18. Juli 2016)

Entweder hat keinen einen Schimmer oder es sind alle im Urlaub...
Punkt 2 kann ich nicht ändern - dafür würde ich mich mal zu einem kleinen Hinweis hinreißen lassen.
Der Gickel auf dem Bild steht da bei jedem Wetter und hat auch nix mit Märchen zu tun, vielmehr erinnert er an in seinen Kreisen berühmte Persönlichkeit...


----------



## Th. (20. Juli 2016)

Nur um den Thread wieder hochzuschieben...
Ich gehöre allerdings zur Fraktion "keinen Schimmer".


----------



## sbradl (20. Juli 2016)

Wenn niemand eine Vermutung hat, könnte es ja wieder was aus dem Osten sein?! Auf dem kleinen Wall rechts im Bild verlaufen nicht zufällig ein paar Schienen im Miniformat?


----------



## spümco (20. Juli 2016)

sbradl schrieb:


> Wenn niemand eine Vermutung hat, könnte es ja wieder was aus dem Osten sein?!



So gesehen auch ne Idee das anzugehen...



sbradl schrieb:


> Auf dem kleinen Wall rechts im Bild verlaufen nicht zufällig ein paar Schienen im Miniformat?


----------



## sbradl (20. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre da zwar manchmal ein paar Meter an den Schienen entlang, aber so wirklich erinnern kann ich mich nicht mehr an die Fahrten mit der Görlitzer Parkeisenbahn.


----------



## spümco (20. Juli 2016)

Ja, da hat Dich Deine Erinnerung nicht getäuscht - damals bestimmt noch im Pionierpark...
Dem Nachwuchs sei Dank gabs letztens auch eine Auffrischung der Erinnerungen.
Nun weiß ich nicht so recht, ob ich das Rätsel so schon als gelöst gelten will - ich möchte schon gerne das fokussierte Objekt genannt haben - sollte jetzt aber auch keine Schwierigkeit mehr sein


----------



## sbradl (20. Juli 2016)

spümco schrieb:


> Ja, da hat Dich Deine Erinnerung nicht getäuscht - damals bestimmt noch im Pionierpark...
> Dem Nachwuchs sei Dank gabs letztens auch eine Auffrischung der Erinnerungen.
> Nun weiß ich nicht so recht, ob ich das Rätsel so schon als gelöst gelten will - ich möchte schon gerne das fokussierte Objekt genannt haben - sollte jetzt aber auch keine Schwierigkeit mehr sein


Da müsste ich raten. Da rund um die Strecke Märchenfiguren stehen könnte es ein Bremer Stadtmusikant sein?


----------



## spümco (20. Juli 2016)

Ahh schade - der hat nix mit Märchen zu tun, das hatte ich ja schon in meinem ersten Hinweis erwähnt. Vielmehr möchte der Gockel an einen Wegbereiter erinnern, ohne den wir im Winter auf unser geliebtes Frühstücksei verzichten müssten.


----------



## kodak (21. Juli 2016)

Robert Oettel der Gründer der deutschen Rassengefluegelzucht, er führte asiatische Rassen ein die auch im Winter Eier legen... Nachzulesen alles bei Wikipedia...denke aber schon das @sbradl weitermachen soll, der entscheidende Tipp kam ja von ihm...Danke aber auch an @spümco für das schöne Bild und Rätsel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (21. Juli 2016)

Ich hab nix (da dieses Jahr auf Grund einer aufwendigen Rückenverziehrung wenig gefahren ). Der nächste bitte...


----------



## spümco (21. Juli 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> Robert Oettel der Gründer der deutschen Rassengefluegelzucht, er führte asiatische Rassen ein die auch im Winter Eier legen... Nachzulesen alles bei Wikipedia...denke aber schon das @sbradl weitermachen soll, der entscheidende Tipp kam ja von ihm...Danke aber auch an @spümco für das schöne Bild und Rätsel....


Ganz genau erklärt - wenn der @sbradl nicht weitermachen mag, sollte dann @kodak den Ball aufnehmen und damit sicher wieder gen Westen ziehn...


----------



## kodak (21. Juli 2016)

... habe mal die Perspektive ein wenig geändert, nein ich frage auch nicht "Wo bin ich" sondern was sehe ich dort so ... sollte quasi gleich eines Freifahrtscheines sein von der Schwierigkeit her ...


----------



## flashblack (21. Juli 2016)

Könnte zur Kiesgrube Ottendorf-Okrilla passen.


----------



## kodak (21. Juli 2016)

flashblack schrieb:


> Könnte zur Kiesgrube Ottendorf-Okrilla passen.



so ist es auch  ... Landeanflug Dresden International ;-) ... auf geht es mit @flashblack


----------



## flashblack (21. Juli 2016)

so dann mach ich mal weiter. Das Bild ist leider nur mit meinem alten Smartphone aufgenommen, deshalb etwas schlechtere Qualität. Erkennbar sollte es trotzdem sein.


----------



## kodak (22. Juli 2016)

Auf Grund von keine Ahnung grenze ich es mal ein wenig ein...Also das Stollenmundloch ist recht frisch saniert, fehlender Hammer und Schlegel irgendwo verwundern mich etwas, kann aber auch Geldknappheit sein, aber auch das es ein Stollen zur Wasserführung/Bewetterung ist, dahinter steht massiver Fels rechts an...das ganze liegt also in einem Kerbtal...damit die Spekulationen ein Ende finden sage ich mal es ist irgendwie rund um Geyer....


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Juli 2016)

ach verdammt ... ich glaube da stand ich doch vor Kurzem davor!
Deshalb kommt mir das so bekannt vor! Das ist im Greifenbachtal!
Der Name von dem Stollen fällt mir gerade nicht ein ...


----------



## flashblack (22. Juli 2016)

Auch wenn der Name des nahegelegenen Baches ähnlich klingt, ist es nicht das Greifenbachtal und auch nicht bei Geyer. Erzgebirge stimmt aber .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (22. Juli 2016)

... dann reimen wir mal ein wenig ... Seifenbachtal am Rabenberg, da sind alte Zinnerzgruben


----------



## flashblack (24. Juli 2016)

Seifenbachtal am Rabenberg ist richtig, auf dem Bild ist Friedrich August Stolln zu sehen.


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Juli 2016)

flashblack schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Name des nahegelegenen Baches ähnlich klingt, ist es nicht das Greifenbachtal und auch nicht bei Geyer. Erzgebirge stimmt aber .


Klassischer Fall von Verwechselung ... habe das Richtige gemeint und dank Kodak's "Geyer" mich beim Tippen beirren lassen ... tja, Pech


----------



## kodak (24. Juli 2016)

@ore-mountain ...  sorry, mir viel der Greifenbach nicht ein, deswegen Geyer kenne die Gegend nur vom Greifensteinmarathon, übrigens sehr zu empfehlen, klein und fein organisiert, mal sehen vielleicht kommst Du hier zum Zuge ... um es gleich klarzustellen, nein ich bin hier nicht mit dem Fahrrad hingekommen, also weder wo ich stehe noch wohin ich schaue ist das wirklich zielführend oder einfach zu realisieren ... also wo bin ich nur gewesen, der Nebel vernebelt mir einfach die Erinnerung, also bitte helft ...


----------



## CC. (24. Juli 2016)

Erinnert mich an mystische schwarz-weiß Bilder aus den 60ern vom Hinteren Raubschloß.


----------



## kodak (25. Juli 2016)

@CC. Elbsandsteingebirge ja, hinteres Raubschloss leider nein...Tipp: andere Elbseite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (25. Juli 2016)

... zum Glük haben morgendliche Nebel in der Höhe immer den Vorteil zu ziehen, also Ventilator an und ein wenig mehr Durchsicht verschafft dem Rätselvolk


----------



## flashblack (26. Juli 2016)

bei dem Anblick, muss ich an die alten Römer denken


----------



## kodak (26. Juli 2016)

@flashblack  ich bin nun selbst verwirrt umso mehr gespannt auf die Lösung des doppelten Rätsels..


----------



## flashblack (26. Juli 2016)

Na ich muss an die beiden alten Römer denken sind doch noch zwei oder?


----------



## kodak (26. Juli 2016)

@flashblack ... Ich stehe so etwas von auf dem Schlauch


----------



## flashblack (26. Juli 2016)

Da ich grad keine Bilder habe, wollte eigentlich ich noch einen Hinweis geben und nicht mehr verwirren. Vielleicht liege ich ja auch falsch, deshalb am besten ignorieren.


----------



## kodak (26. Juli 2016)

@flashblack ... Du kannst ja deinen Tipp genr abgeben und wenn richtig dann freigegeben ... bin wirklich gespannt wohin deine Idee geht ;-) denke ja auch gern um die Ecke in meinen Rätseln, habe auch einen Ansatz mit Rom aber doppelt und alte Römer bekomme ich nicht zusammen ...


----------



## flashblack (26. Juli 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> Du kannst ja deinen Tipp genr abgeben und wenn richtig dann freigegeben


Ok dann sage ich mal Papststein und gebe frei (falls die Antwort den Richtig ist).

Mit Römer meinte ich die beiden Päpste (amtierender und emeritierter) die in Rom wohnen und weil die nicht mehr die jüngsten sind eben alte Römer.


----------



## kodak (26. Juli 2016)

@flashblack ... vollkommen richtig, bestätigt sich ja meine Idee mit den Rom aber ich gebe echt zu das ich nicht wusste:

das es 2 Päpste gibt zur Zeit ... das hatte mich verwirrt, schön das andere Leute ebenso um die Ecke denken wie ich

Also dann weiter wer will  .. dachte das der Turm auf dem Papststein markanter ist ... ich stehe entsprechend auf dem Gohrisch und das Fahrrad auf dem Sattel zwischen beiden ...


----------



## CC. (27. Juli 2016)

Gut, daß flashback so schnell gelöst hat. Ich hätte mir sonst noch eine Weile den Kopf zerbrochen und erfolglos weiterkombiniert. Die Erinnerungen sind dann doch nicht mehr die Besten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (1. August 2016)

... so damit das hier nicht einschläft ...





hier noch ein wenig "aufgehellt"


----------



## kodak (1. August 2016)

...wir sehen Kunst, die hat an dieser Stelle eine lange Tradition, genauer gesagt 111 Jahre. ..zu dem "Haus" sei noch gesagt das man immer zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten denken könnte es hätte einen Schornstein, Elektrizität hat es sowieso wie man eindeutig sehen kann ;-)


----------



## kodak (3. August 2016)

... keiner eine Idee ? also die Künstler dort waren eine bedeutende Gruppe, die haben sogar einen Namen bekommen, der wiederum unabdingbar für den Schornstein ist der immer wieder recht zeitgleich am Haus zu sehen und vor allem zu hören ist um das nachfolgende topographische Hindernis zu überwinden ...


----------



## absvrd (3. August 2016)

Als Hilfe für weitere Rätsler würde ich als Schornstein mal den Lößnitzdackel einwerfen und die Künstlergruppe sollte die Brücke sein. Aber dieses Kunstwerk habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## kodak (3. August 2016)

@XmaskX  ... das ist aber sehr heiß was Du da so schreibst ... vielleicht mal kurz auf die Elektrizität achten und den Hinweis mit der Kunst, dann sollte es schnell zur Lösung führen


----------



## zr0wrk (4. August 2016)

Na gut ... diese Stromleitungen kreuzen die Lößnitztalbahn in der Nähe von Dippelsdorf am "Roten Haus", wo die Bahn auch mittels einer in den Damm eingelassenen Brücke die Dippelsdorfer Teiche quert. An den "Teichen um Moritzburg" haben die Künstler der Brücke in den Jahren 1908 bis 1910 viel gemeinsam gearbeitet. Aber dieses "Haus" dort kenne ich auch nicht, kann also nicht sagen von wo nach wo du da siehst.


----------



## kodak (4. August 2016)

@zr0wrk ... versenkt  ... ja, genau das ist der Standort und darum geht es hier ... ich schaue in Richtung der Kleinbahn - der pünktliche Schornstein des Hauses, wenn die Bahn in Richtung Moritzburg die Steigung erklimmt - das Haus ist ein neues Kunstwerk, zur Zeit ist wieder ein Symposium am Standort und soll wohl das "Rote Haus", ehemals das Badehaus am Dippelsdorfer Teich, symbolisieren, welches leicht versetzt in meinem Rücken steht ... der Rest ist vollkommen richtig erklärt von zr0wrk, der damit uns mit einem neuen Rätsel erfreuen kann


----------



## zr0wrk (4. August 2016)

Oh ... darauf bin ich jetzt nicht vorbereitet. Na, einen Versuch kann ich ja starten, auch wenn das Pic eigentlich eher dem Bike (meines Sohnes) gewidmet ist als dem Ort.

Aber mal sehen, ob hier wer mitliest, der von woanders kommt als die meisten der Rätselsteller und Rater. Der behauene und bemalte Baumstamm liegt an einem Ort, von dem aus man einen ganz schönen Blick über die Stadt hat, in der er sich befindet. Der Weg dahin ist noch von anderen Kustwerken gesäumt, nach unten kann man sich aber durchaus mit dem Bike über wilde Trails werfen, die in einen Wald führen, von dem ich mal gelesen habe, er sei der größte seiner Art in Europa.


----------



## zr0wrk (5. August 2016)

Okay ... braucht ihr mehr? Die Erhebung, auf der der Balken liegt, ist 153,3 m ü. NN und sie ist keinesfalls natürlich, obwohl eine Menge Bäume drauf wachsen. Man hat von hier einen Blick, der eine Pferderennbahn ebenso einschließt wie ein historisches Schlachtfeld von nicht geringer Bedeutung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (5. August 2016)

... im Frühjahr kann man förmlich riechen in welcher Nähe Du dich befindest, also spätestens wenn man sich über die wilden Trails nach unten gestürzt hat in den besonderen Wald ;-) ...


----------



## zr0wrk (5. August 2016)

Das, @kodak, ist wahr. Da hat der Wald einen ganz besonderen Geruch. Die in der Nähe wohnenden (wie ich) sammeln dann auch mal Körbe voll Grünzeug - was, solange es ausschließlich dem persönlichen Bedarf dient, zulässig ist. Aber man sollte bei der Sache sein, damit es nicht zu Verwechslungen mit der Giftpflanze des Jahre 2014 kommt.


----------



## sbradl (5. August 2016)

Also um welches Grünzeug es geht weiß ich, aber keine Ahnung wo das sein soll, ich tippe auf Leipziger Gegend... vielleicht im Clara-Zetkin-Park? Obwohl das blind geraten ist - da völlig ortsfremd


----------



## zr0wrk (5. August 2016)

Das lässt sich zumindest als "gaaanz warm" bezeichnen.


----------



## sbradl (5. August 2016)

Fockeberg!

Es geht um den Bärlauch, das war mir bei Frühling/Geruch/Verwechslungsgefahr klar. Google meinte dann etwas von Auwäldern und dass es die in der Leipziger Gegend gibt. Den Rest hat ein kurzer Blick auf Google Maps erledigt. Man kann den Baumstamm sogar auf dem Sattelitenbild erkennen.

Mit Bildern kann ich nicht dienen, daher gebe ich frei.


----------



## kodak (5. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Das, @kodak, ist wahr. Da hat der Wald einen ganz besonderen Geruch. Die in der Nähe wohnenden (wie ich) sammeln dann auch mal Körbe voll Grünzeug - was, solange es ausschließlich dem persönlichen Bedarf dient, zulässig ist. Aber man sollte bei der Sache sein, damit es nicht zu Verwechslungen mit der Giftpflanze des Jahre 2014 kommt.


Offtopic also das zu verwechseln ist schon schwer, da das eine dort wächst wo das andere keine Lebensgrundlage hat...Aber Vorsicht ist schon gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (5. August 2016)

*Fockeberg* stimmt! Zumindest dazu war der zweite Weltkrieg gut. Nun haben wir einige Berge an Stellen, wo vorher keine waren.

So sieht's im Frühjahr im Leipziger Auewald aus:






Was die Verwechslung mit dem Maiglöckchen angeht, kann ich versichern, dass dort im Wald beide wachsen.* Aber ich hatte auch noch nie das Gefühl, sie wären zu verwechseln. Scheint allerdings hin und wieder vorzukommen. Besser, man hat es im Hinterkopf, als dass man ohne nachzudenken irgendwelche Blätter zu Pesto verarbeitet.

Und @sbradl ist dran.

*EDIT: *Ach so, ist schon freigegeben. Dann wer will?

* Hier bin ich wohl einer Verwechslung aufgesessen: Im Auenwald wächst der Märzenbecher, tatsächlich hat dieser hier eines seiner bedeutendsten Vorkommen in Deutschland. Einmal war ein Botaniker aus Köln bei mir zu Besuch, der unbedingt in den Auenwald wollte, um das Märzenbechervorkommen dort zu sehen. Märzenbecher sind zwar auch giftig, aber eben tatsächlich nur für Blinde mit dem Bärlauch zu verwechseln.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2016)

Wenn frei ist, bin ich mal so frei:

Ist etwas mehr südlich, und kein offizieller Radweg. War da aber seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr. Foto ist aus März 2013.


----------



## zr0wrk (5. August 2016)

Hmmm, über Eisenbahnbrücken führen ja in der Regel keine offiziellen Radwege. Aber auch Eisenbahnbrücken gibt es im südlichen Sachsen einige.


----------



## Orwell (5. August 2016)

Das ist die Eisenbahnbrücke über die Zwickauer Mulde zwischen Rochsburg und Berthelsdorf gelegen. Da bin ich vor zwei Wochen erst drüber, bin deine Runde gefahren cxfahrer.  Die alte Fabrik die in Blickrichtung links von den Gleisen liegt wurde gerade abgerissen. Einige Sachen sind leider nicht mehr so fahrbar wie im Track von dir, aber an sich eine schöne Ecke!


----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2016)

ok, mach weiter! aumen:
Muss da auch mal wieder lang.


----------



## Orwell (5. August 2016)

Falls du keine Mitfahrer findest, gib Bescheid. 

Wo befinde ich mich? Wir sind wieder etwas nördlicher unterwegs.


----------



## zr0wrk (5. August 2016)

Hohburger Berge? Schwarze Wand (rest in pieces)? Wobei ... Biken ist eher am Gaudlitzberg. Der Wandfuß sieht auch so aus.


----------



## Orwell (5. August 2016)

Hohburger Berge stimmt und da es die schwarze Wand ja bekanntlich nicht mehr gibt und das Bild vor 2 Wochen erst gemacht wurde, kann es nur richtigerweise der Gaudlitzberg sein. Viel mit Biken ist da leider nicht, die Wege da sind ziemlich verkommen. Na dann mach mal weiter!


----------



## zr0wrk (6. August 2016)

Ich fürchte, ich habe hierfür gerade nichts parat. Gebe das also frei.


----------



## ore-mountain (21. August 2016)

damit es weiter geht:

Das Rätsel ist sehr "grenzwertig"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diamantradler (21. August 2016)

Könnte der Plattenberg sein runter zur Eispinge.


----------



## ore-mountain (21. August 2016)

richtig!


----------



## diamantradler (21. August 2016)

Ich gebe ab, hab grad kein brauchbares Bild.


----------



## kodak (22. August 2016)

... da springe ich mal ein 

Wo baut man gerade ein fehlendes Stück Radfahrweg ;-) ...


----------



## kodak (23. August 2016)

...Normalerweiser legt mal ja bahntrassen immer in Flußtälern wenn es geht, hier wurde anders entschieden, so daß der nun sich im Ausbau befindliche Weg vorher nur annähernd da war, wenn aber fertig eine deutliche Vereinfachung darstellt um in das nächste Dorf zu kommen. Dort war übrigens mal einer der größten Möbelhändler ansässig... Der Pferdeparcours sieht bei Google maps übrigens aus als ob nur Gespanne fahren würden, dafür sind aber zu viele Hindernisse aufgebaut...


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. August 2016)

Könnte das irgendwo im Triebischtal sein?


----------



## kodak (23. August 2016)

@Raumfahrer  ... Im Prinzip ja, aber ein wenig genauer bitte, das ist doch recht lang und verzweigt  sich auch noch...

achso, der Parcours


----------



## Faszi (23. August 2016)

Der Radweg wird bei Taubenheim bei Meißen gebaut, und zwar genau hier:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=51.0985&mlon=13.4551#map=16/51.0985/13.4551
Der ehem. Möbelmarkt ist natürlich Mega-Möbel, jetzt ein "Lost place".
Die Schmalspurtrasse ist etwas weiter östlich.


----------



## kodak (23. August 2016)

@Faszi  ... Richtig, bisher musste man immer erst hoch und dann wieder hinab...Du bist noch jung, vor megamöbel war die Möbelwelt Zick dort zu finde, da habem viele viel Geld verloren :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (24. August 2016)

Da will ich gleich mal weitermachen, wo befindet sich denn dieses "Bauwerk"?


----------



## MadCyborg (25. August 2016)

Dipser Heide?


----------



## Faszi (25. August 2016)

Dipser Heide ist ziemlich kalt...




Hier mal eine etwas andere Perspektive.


----------



## Raumfahrer (25. August 2016)

Sind das eher (Lausitzer)Granitblöcke?


----------



## Faszi (26. August 2016)

Das ist ein echt heißer Tip...


----------



## absvrd (26. August 2016)

Oh man, da bin ich doch jetzt erst dran vorbei gefahren... Auf einem der Hügel zwischen Kamenz und Pulsnitz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (26. August 2016)

nee nee.... das könnte in der Nähe der sogenannten "Dresdner Aussicht" am Kammweg vom Hochstein* bei Elstra sein. 

*Hochstein gibt es mehrere in Sachsen.


----------



## Faszi (29. August 2016)

Wir kommen der Sache schon näher, es ist recht heiß. Hier noch ein Hilfsfoto, dann sollte es aber klappen.


----------



## kodak (5. September 2016)

@Faszi ... von Seite 1 des Threads
*Regeln

1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein. --> erfüllt
2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein. --> erfüllt
3. Wer zuerst errät, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde darf als nächster posten. -->offen
4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran. --> @Faszi 
*


----------



## gtbulls (5. September 2016)

Nachdem ich das Steinmännchen irgendwo um den Hochstein gesehen zu haben glaubte, aber mein Junior als mein besseres Gedächtnis sich auch nimmer erinnern konnte, war ich ratlos -
aber vielleicht kann uns @firlie weiterhelfen:


----------



## Faszi (5. September 2016)

Na also, geht doch! Firlie steht genau richtig am Ohorner Steinberg. Hätte nicht gedacht das es so schwer ist.
Also ist wohl jetzt gtbulls dran.


----------



## gtbulls (6. September 2016)

Faszi schrieb:


> Also ist wohl jetzt gtbulls dran.


Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt - deshalb habe ich zwischenzeitlich noch bei @firlie angefragt, ob er sich beteiligen möchte,
denn ohne sein Foto wäre ich nicht mehr auf den Standort gekommen-
aber nun solls hier endlich weitergehen:


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. September 2016)

Das könnte im Polenztal der Hussiten-Stolln sein...


----------



## gtbulls (7. September 2016)

Leider ganz kalt. Tief im (Süd-) Westen (Sachsens)...


----------



## ore-mountain (7. September 2016)

mmmh ... wenn die Lösung kommt, greif ich mir bestimmt an die Stirn ...


----------



## CC. (7. September 2016)

gtbulls schrieb:


> ... deshalb habe ich zwischenzeitlich noch bei @firlie angefragt, ob er sich beteiligen möchte...


Wo steckt er eigentlich, der Verdrückerberger???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (8. September 2016)

@CC. jedenfalls wollte er hier nicht einspringen
@ore-mountain Die nähere Umgebung des Standortes ist eher trailarm, obwohl gerade dieser Abschnitt Spaß macht...deshalb noch einen Fotoschwenk in Richtung Süden


----------



## gtbulls (9. September 2016)

Eigentlich wunderts mich, dass den Stollen keiner auf Anhieb erkennt - denn er liegt am Vogtland-Panorama-Weg; in einem Abschnitt, wo der Elsterradweg derzeit auf und später entlang der B92 führt...
Früher wurde hier mal Schiefer abgebaut...und obwohl weder Taten eines Johannes Karasek, noch Lips Tulian oder Karl Stülpner überliefert sind, heißt der Stollen phantasiereich...


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. September 2016)

hab mist geschrieben...


----------



## gtbulls (12. September 2016)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> hab mist geschrieben...


Kombiniere doch einfach mal den Beruf, den die 3 Herren ausübten mit dem Ausdruck für einen natürlichen unterirdischen Hohlraum


----------



## zr0wrk (12. September 2016)

Räuberhöhle? Nein, nein, ich weiß nicht, wo das ist.


----------



## gtbulls (12. September 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Räuberhöhle? Nein, nein, ich weiß nicht, wo das ist.


Richtig! Liegt zwischen Oelsnitz/Vogtland und Dreihöf. Für Mtbler, die den Elsterradweg ohne Asfalt fahren wollen, ist der VPW auch hier die perfekte Lösung.


----------



## CC. (17. September 2016)

Huhu @zr0wrk!


----------



## zr0wrk (17. September 2016)

Oops, sorry ... ich wusste doch gar nicht, wo das ist, sondern habe nur getaten, wie es heißt. Bin aber gerade unterwegs, weswegen meine Auswahl an Fotos arg beschränkt ist. *Daher würde ich freigeben, falls wer möchte. *Oder ihr müsst euch bis morgen Abend gedulden.


----------



## Th. (19. September 2016)

Tja, "morgen Abend" wäre schon 'n paar Stunden durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (20. September 2016)

Ja, sorry ... ich hatte es ja aber auch schon freigegeben. Wer also will ... keine falsche Scheu.


----------



## zr0wrk (21. September 2016)

So, nachdem sich hier nun gar niemand findet, frage ich nun doch: Wo stellt dieser nicht mehr ganz junge Mann sich und sein Bike als Fotomodell zur Verfügung? Es handelt sich um einen beliebten Treffpunkt, der auf dem Bild ganz untypisch leer erscheint. Vor allem im Sommer finden sich hier an lauen Abenden oft hunderte Leute mit und ohne Bike zusammen.


----------



## tblade_ (22. September 2016)

Sachsenbrücke in Leiptsch.


----------



## zr0wrk (22. September 2016)

War wohl zu einfach. 
Dann bist du jetzt dran.


----------



## tblade_ (22. September 2016)

Gebe frei.


----------



## kodak (27. September 2016)

... gegen die Spätsommermüdigkeit ein einfaches Bildchen ... also wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (27. September 2016)

Draußen. Aufm Acker. Vermutlich in Sachsen.


----------



## kodak (27. September 2016)

@zr0wrk   manchmal hilft auch das Bild zu vergrößern, eröffnet ganz neue Ausblicke...sorry aber solche Kommentare sind unnötig


----------



## kedo (27. September 2016)

Auf der Ebenheit, elb-gegenüber der Festung Königstein?


----------



## kodak (27. September 2016)

@kedo ... vollkommen richtig, links die Napoleonallee (die Pappeln) und in der Mitte unverkennbar die Elbseite der Festung Königstein als "Ackerberbauung" ... weiter geht es


----------



## kedo (27. September 2016)

Bitte nicht am Renner stören


----------



## kodak (29. September 2016)

... täuscht es oder sehen wir in der Mitte (leicht rechts) den Großen Zschirnstein und ganz rechts angeschnitten den Deciner Schneeberg?


----------



## kedo (29. September 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> ... täuscht es oder sehen wir in der Mitte (leicht rechts) den Großen Zschirnstein und ganz rechts angeschnitten den Deciner Schneeberg?



das täuscht ganz und gar nicht


----------



## kodak (30. September 2016)

okay, dann sollte das im Dunst dazwischen der Milleschauer sein ... bekomme es aber gerade nicht im Kopf zusammen geografisch einzuordnen :-(


----------



## Th. (30. September 2016)

Also @kodak ! Denk noch mal drüber nach...Milleschauer , das ist der Rosenberg (Ruzova).
Den Fotostandort bekomme ich auf die Schnelle aber auch nicht hin.
Oelsener Höhe vielleicht. Könnte von der Blickrichtung passen.


----------



## kedo (30. September 2016)

Jaaau ... die Oelsener Höhe. Ist schön dort oben im Sommer 

Th. ist dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (30. September 2016)

Uups, klassisches Eigentor.
Da ich mich morgen (ohne Rad) in den familiären Herbstferienurlaub verabschiede, kann ich hier gerade nicht weitermachen.
Also entweder wartet ihr bis nächstes Wochenende oder es macht jemand anderes weiter...
(Ich muss jetzt schnell noch 'nen Tourenbericht fertigstellen...)


----------



## Th. (9. Oktober 2016)

Da scheinbar keiner will, gibt es jetzt anlässlich meines 100. Rätselbildes eine etwas andere Version ( @kodak Fotorätsel 2.0 lässt grüßen), aber keine Sorge - zwar mehr Bilder, bissel Denksport - sollte keine langwierige Aktion werden...


----------



## Th. (9. Oktober 2016)

Man glaubt es kaum, aber vor gar nicht langer Zeit gab es Temperaturen, wo einem schon vor dem Radfahren der Schweiß auf der Stirn stand



An solch einem Tag radelte ich mal wieder kreuz und quer durch mein Heimatrevier - die Dresdner Heide.
Für die, die es nicht kennen, das ist sie:



(Link gibt es natürlich auch:http://hikebikemap.org/?zoom=13&lat=51.1042&lon=13.8502&layer=HikeBikeMap )

Ja und wie es so kommen musste, war die Trinkflasche alsbald leer und mich dürstete...
...und so zog es mich wie magisch zu einer Wasserstelle (nein nein, habe ich nicht getrunken)



Tja, wo aber ist dieses Wasserloch in der Dresdner Heide?
GPS Daten oder eine ganz genaue Beschreibung sind wünschenswert...
Das Wasserloch ist online wie auch in einschlägigem Kartenmaterial eingezeichnet, allerdings namenlos.


----------



## Th. (9. Oktober 2016)

Da jetzt vermutlich viele/die meisten/alle mit den Schultern zucken, gebe ich heute abend noch ein paar Hinweise - habe ich mich doch auch noch mal auf die Suche gemacht...


----------



## Th. (9. Oktober 2016)

Gut jetzt die Tipps in Bilderformat:
Wie erwähnt habe ich mich ein paar Tage später wieder auf die Suche nach dem Wasserloch gemacht - mein Plan war, erst einmal die Heide zu umrunden...












...und wie ich so drüber nachdenke, steckt in den vier Bildern die Lösung...
(wem jetzt Tipp-Bild 2 nichts sagt, bis vor 3 Jahren war das für mich ein recht gern besuchter Ort - dort befand sich eine Eisdiele in der Eis nicht einfach nur so rübergereicht wurde, dort wurde Eis "zelebriert". Tja, bei Feuer gegen Eis gibt es einen klaren Verlierer...)


----------



## kodak (10. Oktober 2016)

... na ich mich ja schon so schön blamiert habe mit dem Milleschauer, mache ich mal weiter ... also eigentlich komme ich nur auf die Idee die 4 Bildpunkte zu verbinden, Danke für den Tipp mit dem Eis, gehört nicht zu meinem Lieblingsspeisen, aber es sollte sich um Eis-Langer in Radeberg, Schillerstrasse 139 handeln, 2013 abgebrannt (angezündet) ... der Rest ist einfach, Waldbad Weixdorf, Konzertgarten Weisser Hirsch und natürlich das Gelände am Armeemuseum an der Stauffenbergallee ... also Schnittpunkt ergibt sich dann ein Punkt im Wald den OSM auch mit einem Teich angibt, Maps fehlt er ... unterhalb des "Hämmerchens" ... aber irgendwie überzeugt bin ich nicht davon, da das Ursprungsbild etwas anderes darstellt, er wie ein Bombentrichter ....


----------



## Th. (10. Oktober 2016)

Da liegt @kodak selbstverständlich wieder richtig.
Die 4 Eckpunkte (Nord, Ost, Süd, West) der Dresdner Heide - Schnittpunkt ist dann so ungefähr in dem Bereich des Hämmerchenweges/Kreuz 6/Radeberger Landstraße.
Ich bin (siehe Bild) auf "oberhalb" (also nördlich) des Hämmerchenweges gekommen und da ist der Tümpel auch eingezeichnet.

Weiter geht's mit kodak.

Ergänzung: Nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand ist die Eisbude wegen eines technischen Defekts abgebrannt. Brandstiftung wurde zuerst vermutet, konnte aber nicht bestätigt werden. Wie auch immer - schade drum, wobei die gute Frau wahrscheinlich jetzt eh' in Rente wäre.


----------



## kodak (10. Oktober 2016)

... Vor dem großen Regen nutzte ich den Spätsommer noch einmal, dabei kam mir dies vor die Linse...Nichts für Handybildschirme, also wenigstens nicht gleich zum Anfang des Ratespieles




@Th.   Danke für die schöne Idee mit den Eckpunkten, habe die Nacht kaum schlafen können, da ich gegrübelt habe wo die Verbindung ist, dabei ist doch immer die Gerade die kürzeste ...Die Meldung mit der Brandstiftung war natürlich eine original BILD-Nachricht, danke für die Richtigstellung


----------



## kodak (11. Oktober 2016)

okay, es wird fleißig geklickt aber keiner wagt eine Prognose ... hier ein wenig mehr Zoom auf das Rübenfeld ... also wo könnte ich sein ... vielleicht drehe ich mich morgen um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich tippere mal "Großer&Kleiner Keulenberg". 
Aber wo Du gestanden haben könntest...


----------



## kodak (11. Oktober 2016)

@Raumfahrer ... das klingt schon einmal gut, sprich es ist richtig ... wir sehen den großen und den kleinen Keulenberg ...

@All ... morgen drehe ich mich um, vielleicht hat noch einer am Abend eine Idee ;-)


----------



## kodak (12. Oktober 2016)

....so dann vollführe ich mal eine 180 Grad Drehung






Das ist doch schon viel informativer denke ich...


----------



## Th. (13. Oktober 2016)

Seifersdorf (II)


----------



## kodak (13. Oktober 2016)

@Th.   Richtig... Im Hintergrund links der Park des Rittertergutes


----------



## Th. (14. Oktober 2016)

Wie heißt dieser (private) Aussichtspunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (17. Oktober 2016)

Erstaunlich, dass das Bild so lange mit einem Fragezeichen dasteht - führt doch (fast) unmittelbar ein MTB-Trail vorbei.


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich rate einfach mal.....irgendwo an den Radebeuler Hängen.


----------



## Th. (17. Oktober 2016)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Ich rate einfach mal.....irgendwo an den Radebeuler Hängen.


Muss ich verneinen.
Der Trail ist sogar offiziell ausgeschildert.


----------



## kodak (17. Oktober 2016)

...eine dumme Ahnung habe ich, deshalb 2 dumme Fragen...Ist nicht auf D-Gebiet und eine Autobahn führt bildlich gesprochen hindurch?   Kann aber auch völlig falsch liegen...


----------



## Th. (17. Oktober 2016)

Frage 1 beantworte ich mit "ja, abgelichtetes Motiv ist nicht in D/Sachsen."
Frage 2 kann ich gerade nicht als klares Bild deuten. Eine Verbindung zu einer Autobahn kann ich nicht erkennen - möglicherweise fehlt mir da Wissen/Wortwitz/Weitsichtigkeit (oder auch alles drei's)


----------



## Th. (17. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht noch als Tipp:
Würde ich den Aussichtsfels besteigen (was lt. Infoschild an Wochenenden/Feiertagen möglich sein soll), würde ich einen 360° Rundumblick haben, davon 50% ins Sächsische (geschätzt). Ostwärts wäre die Fernsicht etwas eingeschränkt - würde ich dieses Bild hochladen, wäre alles klar.


----------



## Th. (18. Oktober 2016)

Zugegeben, ich bin leicht irritiert, dass keiner dieses Gebäude/Aussichtspunkt (er)kennt. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass auch ich trotz langjähriger Urlaubsaufenthalte in diesem Gebiet das erste mal direkt dort war.
Sei's drum - jetzt gibt es den (eingeschränkten) Blick nach Osten, was zur Erleuchtung führen sollte:


----------



## Th. (19. Oktober 2016)

Um die Sache abzuschließen, laufe ich mal um den Aussichtspunkt herum , stehe jetzt in Sachsen und blicke nach Norden:


----------



## Faszi (19. Oktober 2016)

Also ich sage Johannisstein in Hain.


----------



## Faszi (19. Oktober 2016)

Doppelpoooost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (19. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt bin ich ja fast ein wenig erleichtert - selbstverständlich einer der Johannissteine.
Unmittelbar daran vorbei führte die 2016er Malevil-Cup-Strecke (sofern ich richtig recherchiert habe) und auch die runden Plaketen einer O-See-Challenge waren zu finden.
Ansonsten ist auf dem ersten Hilfsbild der Hochwaldturm zu sehen, naja und das zweite bedarf sicher keiner Erklärung.

Weiter mit @Faszi


----------



## Faszi (19. Oktober 2016)

Da gehts gleich weiter, welches "komische" Bauwerk sehen wir denn hier:


----------



## Th. (19. Oktober 2016)

Würde ich spontan als Anlaufturm einer Skisprungschanze deuten, sieht allerdings von den Fundamenten recht neu und gepflegt aus - baut man sowas heutzutage noch aus Holz? Ansonsten hätte ich einfach ins Blaue geschossen: Kottmar.


----------



## Faszi (19. Oktober 2016)

Volltreffer ins Blaue, die Skisprungschanze am Kottmar war gesucht, Th. ist schonwieder dran.


----------



## Th. (19. Oktober 2016)

Bloß gut, dass ich letzten Sonnabend trotz lausigen Wetters unterwegs war - aber wo?
Immer diese Schmierereien...


----------



## sbradl (20. Oktober 2016)

Th. schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich ja fast ein wenig erleichtert - selbstverständlich einer der Johannissteine.
> Unmittelbar daran vorbei führte die 2016er Malevil-Cup-Strecke (sofern ich richtig recherchiert habe) und auch die runden Plaketen einer O-See-Challenge waren zu finden.
> Ansonsten ist auf dem ersten Hilfsbild der Hochwaldturm zu sehen, naja und das zweite bedarf sicher keiner Erklärung.
> 
> Weiter mit @Faszi


Also ich hab beim Malevil-Cup nix dergleichen gesehen... Wahrscheinlich blind auf Grund von zuviel Laktat


----------



## Th. (20. Oktober 2016)

sbradl schrieb:


> Also ich hab beim Malevil-Cup nix dergleichen gesehen... Wahrscheinlich blind auf Grund von zuviel Laktat


Aber die Strecke führte schon dort vorbei, oder?
Ich habe auf die Schnelle nur einen Link zu @AlterSachse gefunden, weiß aber auch nicht in welche Richtung gefahren wurde. Von Hain nach Valy kann man das Gebäude +Aussichtsfels eigentlich nicht übersehen, andersrum kann sein, da hat man beides im Rücken.


----------



## leler (20. Oktober 2016)

@sbradl: Beim Malevil führte die Strecke links um das Grundstück herum & verschwand dann im Wald - siehe hier . (Leider ist die alte Webseite vom Malevil samt Strecken-gpx offline.) War aber nicht so offensichtlich, wenn das Dich beruhigt .-)
Zum Rätsel:
Ich tippe mal ganz stark auf *Radewitzer Höhe *(bei Nossen) von der Westseite (also dem KETZ-Weg) aus...


----------



## Raumfahrer (20. Oktober 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (20. Oktober 2016)

leler schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal ganz stark auf *Radewitzer Höhe *(bei Nossen) von der Westseite (also dem KETZ-Weg) aus...


Radewitzer Höhe ist leider falsch - ich musste regelrecht erst einmal googeln wo sich diese befindet...um festzustellen, dass sich diese im weitesten Sinne im (für mich) gleichen Zielgebiet der am Fototag gefahrenen Tour befindet. Das Fotomotiv liegt (wieder für mich) außerhalb dieses Zielgebietes (war ein Lückenschluss meiner internen Bikemap und gleichzeitig ein kleines warm up).


----------



## kodak (21. Oktober 2016)

... fast hätte ich den Turm rechts im Hintergund nicht gesehen ... den würde ich mal nach hier verorten wollen ... 51.123976, 13.450400 oder einfacher HIER damit wäre dann der Standort eventuell DA


----------



## Th. (21. Oktober 2016)

Der (normalerweise) von weit erkennbare Turm bei den "Polenzer Linden" war in jedem Fall die Rätselfrage - somit hat @kodak natürlich recht und darf weitermachen.
Beim von ihm vermuteten Standort muss ich allerdings nachbessern: Der Wegweiser steht ca. 1km westnordwestlich seines vermuteten Standortes auf der Feld-Wiesenkante, so ca. -100° wenn man den Turm als Mittelpunkt nimmt (oder 10:45 Uhr wer damit besser kann).


----------



## kodak (22. Oktober 2016)

... habe eine erhebliche Wissenslücke offenbart mit dem Milleschauer ... kann ja wirklich nicht sein das er da hervorlugt ...





gleicher Standort nur eben gespiegelt 





... aber wo nur habe ich diese Fotos aufgenommen? ...


----------



## CC. (22. Oktober 2016)

Da hat doch jemand ein riiiiesiges Tele durch Firlie Country geschleppt


----------



## Th. (22. Oktober 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Da hat doch jemand ein riiiiesiges Tele durch Firlie Country geschleppt



Wie weit reicht "Firlie Country"?
Ich würde den Fotostandort irgendwo im Bereich Ehrenberg suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## absvrd (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich hätte auf hohburkersdorf oder herum getippt?


----------



## kodak (23. Oktober 2016)

@CC. ... soviel Tele ist es garnicht, die Olympus verpackt das ganze auch in ein handliches Gehäuse und sehr tragwürdiges Gewicht, wenn ich da noch an die analogen Zeiten mit dem 100-400 5,6 L von Canon denke  ...

@XmaskX ... der Herr @Th. liegt da schon sehr günstig in seiner Prognose, leider ist Ehrenberg selbst recht lang und im Tal ... ein wenig präziser würde ich es mir schon wünschen ... Hohburkersdorf hat auch eine phantastische Aussicht aber nicht ganz in dieser Breite ...

also, noch ein Bildchen ...





so sollte es nun ein Sonntagsspaziergang sein


----------



## mr.malcom (23. Oktober 2016)

Eventuell hier in der Nähe:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=16/51.0040/14.1613&layers=C

Falls das richtig sein sollte stehst du auf dem Radweg von Ehrenberg über den Hut Berg in Richtung Polenz.
Falls das falsch ist stehst du wohl woanders


----------



## kodak (23. Oktober 2016)

@mr.malcom  .... genau so ist, wollte eigentlich eine andere Richtung einschlagen aber die Wegweiser waren etwas irreführend und so lernte ich dann noch die feine Bäckerei in Ehrenberg kennen, ein Stück Kuchen 0,70 Cent ... so reichte das Geld sogar für 2 Stück ...




... es war sehr interessant an diesem Punkt, wo auch ein Vermessungspunkt liegt, diese Blickbeziehung zu haben, auf der einen Seite Stolpen zum greifen nah und auf der anderen der Blick ins Böhmische ...


----------



## mr.malcom (23. Oktober 2016)

@kodak den Schneeberg rechts im Bild hab ich schon auf deinem ersten Bild erkannt. Aber das links der Unger zu sehen ist, darauf bin ich irgendwie nicht gekommen, hätte den "unbekannten" Berg links eher in Richtung CZ vermutet. Aber der Tip von @Th. war Gold wert. Danke.

Auch wenn das nächste Rätselbild schon 10 Jahre alt ist, es ist sicher sehr einfach:
Also wo bin ich hier:?


----------



## kodak (23. Oktober 2016)

@mr.malcom  Unger ist da auch nirgendwo, der Fernsehturm steht bei Usti...sehr schönes Foto was du da hast, ich lege gern mal eine Pause ein beim Ratespiel ;-)


----------



## mr.malcom (23. Oktober 2016)

@kodak da bin ich dann mal wieder mit beiden Beinen mit Anlauf in das Fettnäpfchen gesprungen mit meiner Unger Theorie.


----------



## CC. (23. Oktober 2016)

Könnte in der Nähe des Beuthenfalls sein, wenn man den Folgenweg von Lichtenhain herunterkommt.


----------



## Th. (23. Oktober 2016)

@CC. , du solltest mal wieder in Sachsen Erinnerungen auffrischen kommen 
Durch das Kirnitzschtal (am Beuthenfall vorbei) führt eine asphaltierte zweispurige Straße auf nahezu Gewässerhöhe ... 

Foto: Steht die Gebäuderuine eigentlich noch? (Nach 10 Jahren) Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal wieder da vorbeischauen - ein schickes Tal.
(Ich würde mich @kodak anschließen und auch mal aussetzten)


----------



## CC. (23. Oktober 2016)

Ähm... stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (23. Oktober 2016)

@CC. ganz kalt. 
@Th. ich bin vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mal wieder vorbeigefahren und da stand das Gebäude noch da.


----------



## kodak (23. Oktober 2016)

@CC.   Der Richard lässt grüßen...


----------



## docrobin (23. Oktober 2016)

Liebethaler Grund - und der Wagner Richard steht ganz in der Nähe


----------



## mr.malcom (24. Oktober 2016)

@docrobin alles richtig, damit bis du dran.

Das verfallene Gebäude ist laut Wikipedia die Ruine des Copitzer Elektrizitätswerkes. 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liebethaler_Grund


----------



## docrobin (24. Oktober 2016)

Ok, dann mache ich mal weiter: Sieht aus wie Kanada, ist es aber nicht.


----------



## mr.malcom (24. Oktober 2016)

so ungefär dort?: https://www.google.de/maps/@51.061662,14.2875756,232m/data=!3m1!1e3

Aber nicht über die Google Bildersuche gefunden.


----------



## docrobin (24. Oktober 2016)

Das war wohl doch zu einfach. Machst Du wieder weiter?


----------



## mr.malcom (24. Oktober 2016)

@docrobin da bin ich einige Male vorbeigefahren wenn ich auf dem Valtenberg war und der Ort ist ja ziemlich markant.

Also wo stehe ich:


----------



## Th. (26. Oktober 2016)

Das Elbtal, ganz rechts Lilienstein, weiter links Gickelsberg und Waitzdorfer Höhe, hinten Unger. 
Bei diesem Blickwinkel tippe ich auf Cottaer Spitzberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (26. Oktober 2016)

@Th. das gibt es doch nicht! Alles Richtig. 
Hatte extra den Lilienstein fast und die Festung Königstein komplett aus dem Bild rausgelassen damit es etwas kniffliger wird.

Hier die komplette Ansicht:


----------



## Th. (27. Oktober 2016)

Es ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da konnte man noch nach dem Tagwerk bei Tageslicht eine Runde durch den nahen Forst drehen - und siehe da, es gibt auch auf sehr gut bekannten Routen Neues (man konnte die Kettensäge quasi noch hören):




Falls ihr also mal ein paar Leutchens mehr seid...jetzt müsst ihr nur noch wissen, wo das Tischlein steht.


----------



## Th. (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich dreh'' mich mal auf der Stelle rum und gebe einen Fotohinweis:


----------



## kodak (28. Oktober 2016)

Altenteich?


----------



## Th. (29. Oktober 2016)

...und für den Fall das es mal regnet, steht auch eine größere Räumlichkeit zur Verfügung...




@kodak hat es natürlich erkannt - Unterer Altenteich im Moritzburger Teichgebiet.


----------



## Enziano (29. Oktober 2016)

(Fehleintrag)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (31. Oktober 2016)

... ich war dem Wetter ein wenig entflohen, der Herbst ist so schön mit seinen Farben, nur nicht bei diesem Einheitsgrau ... aber wir wollen nicht jammern sondern rätseln ;-) ... ja es gibt sie die schönen Tage auch bei uns, da wir gerade bei "Ausruhpunkten" sind ...





Wo war ich nur?


----------



## kodak (1. November 2016)

... na dann wollen wir mal ein wenig die Aussicht geniessen ...





das Pferd würde noch ein wenig mehr entdecken können ... da steht noch etwas sehr charakteristisches in der Landschaft, vielleicht können wir es morgen gemeinsam sehen oder jemand ist besser und löst das Bild so schon ...


----------



## kodak (3. November 2016)

okay, dann ein drittes Bild, volles Panoram und auch mit dem charakteristischen Bauwerk im Hintergrund ...


----------



## mw.dd (3. November 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> auch mit dem charakteristischen Bauwerk im Hintergrund ...


 Das Bauwerk kenne ich nicht, aber das Pferd kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Th. (3. November 2016)

Ich hatte schon auf dem ersten Bild gemeint so ein zartes Plätschern eines entspringenden Bächleins zu hören - schlicht die Zuordnung fehlte.
Nun, da sich ein entferntes Orgelspiel hinzufügt, schließe ich daraus, dass @kodak der Bobritzschquelle aufwartete.


----------



## kodak (3. November 2016)

...vollkommen richtig @Th. Wer jetzt die Orgel hinterfragt..die steht in Frauenstein da dem Herrn Silbermann dort ein Museum gewidmet ist...


----------



## Th. (3. November 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> Wer jetzt die Orgel hinterfragt..die steht in Frauenstein



Mit "Orgel" bezog ich mich auf das Silbermann-Museum. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es in der Frauensteiner Kirche eine Orgel gibt - die von Silbermann ist wohl abgebrannt (sagt Wikipedia).


----------



## Th. (3. November 2016)

Entschuldigung bitte für die lausige Bildqualität - das Motiv fand ich aber doch ziemlich gut:



Natürlich hier und jetzt die Frage: Wo ist das?


----------



## kodak (4. November 2016)

... ich würde mal zwecks Eingrenzung auf ein Tagebaurestloch tippen ... aber wo kann ich nicht sagen ...


----------



## Th. (4. November 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> ...ein Tagebaurestloch...


Nein, kein Tagebaurestloch.
(Wobei es im weitesten Sinn schon damit zu tun hat)

Ich fahre an dem Wässerchen noch ein Stück weiter und komme an einen netten Sandstrand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (4. November 2016)

evtl. eines Kiesgrube...? Bei Ottendorf-Okrilla? 
Ist geraten, war dort ewig nicht mehr...


----------



## Th. (4. November 2016)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> evtl. eine Kiesgrube...?


Nein nein - kein Tagebau, kein Baggersee, kein geflutetes Restloch.

Ich fahre noch mal ein Stück weiter...
(die Hügel voraus sind die Selben wie auf Bild 2 hinterm Teichlein...)


----------



## kodak (4. November 2016)

... Ein Staudamm also...da wird Wasser gespeichert das man braucht in einem nahen Kraftwerk...Ich sage mal Quitzdorf...wenn es stimmen sollte müssen wir Radfahrer uns bis März gedulden auf den Spuren von @Th. zu wandeln "Von November bis März bleibt der Abschnitt generell geschlossen. Darüber hinaus behält sich die Landestalsperrenverwaltung vor, die Dammkrone bei besonderen Ereignissen – zum Beispiel bei Hochwasser – zu sperren." der Radweg sieht so neu aus da erst 2010 eingeweiht ... und irgendwie hat es natürlich etwas mit einem Tagebaurestloch zu tun, das Kraftwerk und nicht der Stausee ... denke der Ideenkreis hat sich geschlossen


----------



## Th. (4. November 2016)

Eisen spielt da seit kürzerer Zeit eine Rolle - ich vermute @kodak ist gleich wieder dran...(die Lösung sollte er trotzdem noch offenlegen )


----------



## kodak (4. November 2016)

... habe ja schon alles bearbeitet oben @Th. ... also http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/hoyerswerda/Per-Rad-ueber-die-Dammkrone;art1060,3338660 hier kann man auch lesen das es kein Tagebaurestloch ist aber doch aus Mitteln daraus bezahlt wurde der schöne Dammweg ... https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talsperre_Quitzdorf


----------



## Th. (4. November 2016)

ah, hatte nicht mehr aktualisiert - stimmt natürlich alles. Die toten Bäume stehen übrigens nicht direkt in der Talsperre, sondern im Teilstaubecken Reichendorf. Hier.
Ach ja, wer jetzt in meinem Beitrag über "Eisen" stolpert - dort wurden testweise ein paar Tonnen Rostpulver verstreut, um die Blaualgen abzutöten und damit die Wasserqualität zu verbessern. (Ich weiß nicht, ob dass erfolgreich war)


----------



## kodak (4. November 2016)

... Danke für die schöne Entführung in eine unbekannte Welt ... kommt unbedingt auf die ToDo-Liste 2017 ... 

mal ein wenig Heimatkunde in einer Stadt liebe Rätselfreunde ... nur welcher Stadt?


----------



## sachse1 (5. November 2016)

Hier darf ich es verraten: Görlitz!


----------



## kodak (5. November 2016)

@sachse1 wilkommen im Klub und natürlich richtig...wir freuen uns auf ein Bilderrätsel von dir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (5. November 2016)

Sorry doppelt


----------



## sachse1 (5. November 2016)

Hier wird man ja gleich in die Pflicht genommen..., hoffentlich nicht zu einfach. Bild von der letzten Tour


----------



## Th. (9. November 2016)

sachse1 schrieb:


> ... hoffentlich nicht zu einfach...



...zu einfach scheint es nicht zu sein.
Vielleicht wäre es mal Zeit für einen Tipp...?


----------



## sachse1 (10. November 2016)

Bitte sehr: Moritzburg ist nicht weit...


----------



## Th. (10. November 2016)

Das war jetzt peinlich - da ich dort aufgewachsen bin, hätte ich das gleich erkennen müssen!
Bekannt kam es mir ja vor...und dass ich die Kleinbahn übersehen habe . Wird wohl mal Zeit für 'ne neue Brille.

Du befindest dich auf der ehemaligen Ortsverbindungsstraße Dippelsdorf - Auer und blickst über Dippelsdorf, Reichenberg (Kirchturm) auf den Boxdorfer Windmühlenberg (Gallberg). Links würde sich der Dippelsdorfer Teich anschließen.


----------



## kodak (10. November 2016)

... Habe mir das Bild nur kurz angeschaut da ich @sachse1 aber in die Ecke Ostsachsen gesteckt hatte, so schnell wie er Görlitz richtig hatte, nicht auf einem richtigen Monitor betrachtet...schön peinlich das wir das nicht gelöst haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (10. November 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> ...  da ich @sachse1 aber in die Ecke Ostsachsen gesteckt hatte...


Ging mir genau so...


----------



## sachse1 (10. November 2016)

Habt ihr's endlich...
Görlitz wusste ich nur, weil ich exakt dieses Foto von der Gasse bei einem Besuch auch gemacht habe. Bin Dresdner und natürlich meist hier in der Gegend unterwegs.


----------



## Th. (13. November 2016)

Ich glaube, ich bin wieder dran...


----------



## Th. (14. November 2016)

Nun, schwer beeindruckt von dieser ganz frischen Winterwunderwelt war ich doch glatt [sic] weg ausgeglitten und vor dieser Steinskulptur gelandet. Der Blick zurück (nach oben) zum Aussichtspunkt sah dann so aus:



...und, wo war ich denn nun?


----------



## Th. (15. November 2016)

Nun denn,
ich hatte mich wieder aufgerafft und bin wieder hoch zur Erklärbärtafel...



...obwohl noch namhafte Berge sichtbar sind, ist der Blick ins Rund' durch den zunehmenden Bewuchs mehr und mehr eingeschränkt.
Das der Aussicht früher namensgebende Städtchen ist schon lange nicht mehr zu sehen, der Aussichtspunkt wird jetzt allgemein üblich mit der nahen Erhebung tituliert, manche ziehen auch Paralellen zu einem Berg in Tibet.


----------



## Th. (16. November 2016)

Och ne'
keiner eine Idee?
Dann jetzt der ultimative Tipp (eigentlich ja die Auflösung)


----------



## mathijsen (17. November 2016)

Hab mir schon gedacht, dass es ein Erhebung im Osterzgebirge ist und mit deinem Text zum letzten Bild und dem "Schuttabhang" hätte man es vielleicht auch schon erraten können, aber mit der Tafel geht mir das Licht auf und jetzt ist alles klar: Einer der "Osterzgebirgischen 8000er" und mit erwähntem Text, dem Bild und der Höhenangabe kommt nur die Stephanshöhe in Frage. Lass mich raten: Sie hieß früher Hermsdorfer oder Seyder Blick?

PS: Wenn das nicht stimmen sollte, dann die Steinkuppe bei Holzhau. Aber glaube eher nicht.


----------



## gtbulls (17. November 2016)

Hallo @Th. ;
tolles Rätsel mit schönen Bildern
Der Rätselfred hat wohl zuwenig locals aus dem Osterzgebirge als Mitleser
Ich freue mich immer über Weiterbildung in Sachen Heimatkunde, deshalb


----------



## Th. (17. November 2016)

Damit geht der Punkt an @mathijsen 



Als ich das letzte Mal vor zwei Jahren dort war, stand noch "Frauensteiner Aussicht" dran.

@gtbulls , danke für die Blumen. Extra für dich deshalb ein Bonusbild:




...das war aber auch ein Wetterchen letzten Sonntag!


----------



## Th. (21. November 2016)

@mathijsen ist übrigens dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (22. November 2016)

Geht ja schon los... 
In Ermangelung geeigneten Materials innerhalb der sächsischen Grenzen bewege ich mich mal wieder ins böhmische Nachbarland.
Familienausflug - Auf welchen Berg guckt Vaddern hier?



Zugegebenermaßen nicht nur kurz hinter der Grenze, sondern schon ein paar Kilometer weiter. Aber sollte für die üblichen Verdächtigen, die sich neben den Trails auch umfangreich für Landschaft und Kultur auch beim Nachbarn interessieren, lösbar sein.


----------



## kodak (22. November 2016)

... sieht aus wie der Lovos 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lovoš


----------



## mathijsen (22. November 2016)

Das ging schnell und ist korrekt. Kannst du mir aufgrund der Perspektive auch noch sagen, welches Ziel wir bei unserer Wanderung angesteuert haben?


----------



## kodak (22. November 2016)

@mathijsen ... musste ja auch Zeit aufholen ;-) der Herr @Th.  musste ja schon eine Mahnung ausrufen  ... ich würde auf dieses Ziel tippen http://www.ins-erzgebirge.de/ausflugsziel.php?id=441

bevor jetzt jemand denkt ich wäre schon mal dort gewesen, leider nein, mit dem Rad zu weit und Auto benutze ich sehr selten, aber sieht alles sehr interessant aus ... die Lösung ist einfacher, also das Bild ist aus dem Böhmischen Mittelgebirge, also sucht man kurz und findet ein sehr aussagefähiges Bild https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ef/Ceske-Stredohori.jpg ... damit war der Lovos schnell ermittelt ... auf Grund der Entfernung auf dem Bild und des Blickwinkels dann also noch der Versuch die Zusatzaufgabe zu lösen ... also wenn ich mal Zeit habe und das Auto bewegen möchte  ...

so, nach dem Abstecher ins Grenzgebiet wieder in die sächsische Heimat ;-)

am Sonntag war ja wieder ein schönes Wetter, also auf's Rad und die Aussicht geniessen





naja die Idee ist nicht schlecht, die interne Optik doch aber sehr oldschool leider 





wo war ich und was sah ich im "Fernrohr" ?


----------



## Th. (22. November 2016)

Ich meine, dass schon mal gesehen zu haben...nur wo?
Die Kirche erinnert mich spontan an Wantewitz.


----------



## kodak (23. November 2016)

... da muss ich doch heute Abend noch mal zum Rätselstandort und mit Aceton die Platte reinigen, ich glaube aber Kirche Wantewitz konnte ich schon mal grob als richtig identifizieren, denke das Aceton wird es bestätigen das Herr der @Th. richtig liegt mit der Kirche Wantewitz ... werde auch gleich die Linsen putzen, kann ja nur deutlicher werden ;-)


----------



## Th. (23. November 2016)

Der Fotostandort ist mir noch nicht klar.
Ist das Kirchenbild ein "richtiges", oder von so einer Erklärtafel abfotografiert?


----------



## kodak (23. November 2016)

@Th.  ein richtiges Foto ist die Grundlage für diesen Ausschnitt... Erklärtafel würde bei 18 km auch wenig Sinn machen ... wenn es einfach wäre wäre es ja kein Rätsel mehr 

Tipp für alle...Freunde schmaler Reifen kennen den Standort ebenfalls, wenn sie zum genießen in der Lage sind oder wieder...

so auch die Mission putzen war erfolgreich





und ein wenig konnte ich auch die Wantewitzer Kirche colourieren ;-)


----------



## kodak (23. November 2016)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Das ging schnell und ist korrekt. Kannst du mir aufgrund der Perspektive auch noch sagen, welches Ziel wir bei unserer Wanderung angesteuert haben?


hatte ich nun mit meiner Prognose des Zieles eigentlich richtig gelegen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (23. November 2016)

Die Art des Ziels ist schon mal nicht schlecht, aber nicht dieses...


----------



## Th. (23. November 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> @Th.  ein richtiges Foto ist die Grundlage für diesen Ausschnitt... Erklärtafel würde bei 18 km auch wenig Sinn machen ... wenn es einfach wäre wäre es ja kein Rätsel mehr



Nun, ich hatte mal gelesen, das die alte Gröberner Deponie fürs Volk zugänglich gemacht werden soll - keine Ahnung was daraus geworden ist, jedenfalls wäre die Richtung in Ordnung gegangen. Dort so ein Erklärbildschild in schlechter Qualität könnte ich mir vorstellen...
Allerdings ist die Kippe nur ein paar km entfernt, also weiter nachgedacht...
...18km südlich, bzw. leicht südsüdöstlich von Wantewitz - da ist man schon linkselbisch....in den, bzw. besser oberhalb der Linkselbischen Täler...


kodak schrieb:


> Tipp für alle...Freunde schmaler Reifen kennen den Standort ebenfalls, wenn sie zum genießen in der Lage sind oder wieder...


...die Dackelschneiderfraktion hechelt ja gern mal das Prinzbachtal raus - wegen des Stoppomats...ich kenne die Strecke nicht, somit auch nicht den Zielort.
Wenn ich dazu allerdings mal google befrage, kommt mir doch das eine oder andere bekannt vor.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.104948.html

Stellt sich die Frage, warst du mit dem Rennrad unterwegs oder die Trails dir zu schlammig (oder *Achtung Insider* warst du wieder Eier holen)?

PS: Schönes Rätsel, hat mir Spaß gemacht.

Nachtrag: Sehr interessant, gpsies sagt knapp18km Luftlinie und kürzeste Verbindung knapp 22km. Da hätte ich einen deutlich größeren Unterschied vermutet.


----------



## kodak (24. November 2016)

@Th. ... alles richtig kombiniert und die Kirche in Wantewitz zu erkennen ist wieder einmal eine Meisterleistung ... hier also die Auflösungsbilder  .. am Gipfel der Stoppomatstrecke, die ich nicht einmal bergab in der Zeit des schnellsten Bergauffahrers bewältige sind diese "Fernrohre" zu finden, einmal in Richtung NordOst (Keulenberg usw.) und dann nach leicht NordWest (Wantewitz usw.)









und dann nach leicht NordWest (Wantewitz usw.)









... einen Dackelschneider habe ich nicht im Stall stehen, eher ein Arbeitsgerät und Matsch/Schlechtwettergefährt, diesmal standen nicht Eier auf der Wunschliste sondern passend zur Jahreszeit Adventsgrün ;-)





... in diesem Sinne eine besinnliche Adventszeit allen Rätselfreunden.


----------



## Th. (24. November 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> @Th. ... alles richtig kombiniert und die Kirche in Wantewitz zu erkennen ist wieder einmal eine Meisterleistung ...



Danke für die Blumen, aber Wantewitz ist einfach zu markant - die Kirche habe ich als Kind immer (mit Fernglas) aus dem elterlichen Garten vor Augen gehabt.


----------



## Th. (24. November 2016)

Weiter im Text:
Über kurz oder lang wird es schneien und so manch eine(r) wechselt vom Zweirad auf die Bretter (oder wie am Tag der Aufnahme auf Breitreifen). Und vielleicht kommt er_/sie _auch da vorbei:



Frage natürlich hier: "Wo ist das" und in dem Fall sicher auch "Was ist das"?

(Neugenderitismus angepasst)


----------



## CC. (24. November 2016)

Da hat wohl einer alle Latten am Zaun. Aber bindungstechnisch isser noch nich so weit 

Schöne Rätsel übrigens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (25. November 2016)

Also auf dem Schild steht: "Der Wetterverein informiert"
Googel spuckt mir bei "Wetterverein" die FB-Seite des Wettervereins Zinnwald-Georgenfeld aus.
Osterzgebirge klingt ja schonmal nicht schlecht 
Link zur Homepage findet sich ebenda.

Und siehe da, es gibt da den Zinnwalder Wetterweg, an dem sich ein sog. *Skitagezaun* befindet.
Erst danach ist mir aufgefallen, dass oben an den Skiern die Jahre der Winter stehen, gefolgt von... ja was? Die Anzahl der Tage an denen man Ski fahren konnte? 
Die Bilder auf der Homepage liefern die Erklärung: die Anzahl der Tage mit einer Schneedecke von min. 10 cm Höhe.

Na jedenfalls steht das Ding laut Vereinskarte an der Schneise 30 am Hotel Lugsteinhof, in etwa hier.

Ich bitte um bescheidenen Beifall 

Mal wieder ein sehr schönes Rätsel


----------



## Th. (25. November 2016)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Ich bitte um bescheidenen Beifall


Nix "bescheiden" - für diese blitzsaubere Recherche kann es nur langanhaltenden tosenden Applaus geben.
Mir fällt auch gleich gar nichts Ergänzendes ein - vielleicht als kleines Zusatzrätsel (Vielleicht steht es ja auch irgendwo...): Welches Jahr seit 1970/71 war das (langlaufmäßig) Ergiebigste? Mich hat es überrascht - diesen Winter hätte ich so nicht auf der Liste gehabt...

Ich freue mich auf ein neues Rätsel vom @Rockhopser .


----------



## zr0wrk (25. November 2016)

Th. schrieb:


> Welches Jahr seit 1970/71 war das (langlaufmäßig) ergiebigste?


Auf dem Zaun rückwärts gezählt, sieht es aus wie 1995, oder?


----------



## Rockhopser (25. November 2016)

Vielen Dank 

Ich versuche mal, das Level hoch zu halten und da @Th. scheinbar schon sehr in Winterstimmung ist, kann er (und natürlich gern auch jeder andere) mir sicher auch prompt sagen, wo sich dieser *"zähe Hund"* befindet:





(Zum Zusatzrätsel von @Th. : Der Schneehöhenzaun sagt, dass 2004/05 am meisten Schnee lag. Aber das muss ja nicht zwangsläufig bedeuten, dass der auch _lange_ lag... )

(Und zum Zusatzrätsel von @mathijsen : Ich tippe auf Milesov und das gleichnamige Schloss als Ziel der Wanderung)


----------



## Th. (25. November 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Auf dem Zaun rückwärts gezählt, sieht es aus wie 1995, oder?


Genau. Im Winter 1995/96 hat es angeblich 168 solcher Skitage gegeben - das wären schlappe 5 1/2 Monate, also Mitte November bis Ende April oder so, ununterbrochen. Kann ich mich nicht erinnern...


----------



## mathijsen (25. November 2016)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> (Und zum Zusatzrätsel von @mathijsen : Ich tippe auf Milesov und das gleichnamige Schloss als Ziel der Wanderung)


Nein. Ok ich erweitere den Tipp: Die Art des Ziels und die Himmelsrichtung von kodak war schon gut.


----------



## kodak (26. November 2016)

@mathijsen ... ich glaube das passt dann zur Zusatzfrage

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hazmburk


----------



## mathijsen (26. November 2016)

korrekt!


----------



## Rockhopser (28. November 2016)

Es wird Zeit für einen kleinen Tipp:

Der Schneemann wartet sicher schon gespannt auf das nächste Wintersportereignis. Aber auch _wettkämpferische Geländeradler_ sind ihm seit Neuestem ein vertrauter Anblick...


----------



## sbradl (28. November 2016)

Forstenschanze

Hab aber nix zum rätseln falls es richtig sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (29. November 2016)

Forstenschanze (gelegen bei Spitzkunnersdorf) ist korrekt.
Anfang September fand dort zum zweiten Mal das MTB-Rennen an der Forstenschanze statt.

Da @sbradl nicht mag, gebe ich die Runde frei.


----------



## sbradl (29. November 2016)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Forstenschanze (gelegen bei Spitzkunnersdorf) ist korrekt.
> Anfang September fand dort zum zweiten Mal das MTB-Rennen an der Forstenschanze statt.


Ich wollte eigentlich mitfahren, liegt ja relativ nahe, war aber leider verhindert


----------



## Rockhopser (29. November 2016)

Und mir fehlte die Puste 
Hab nur gehört, dass es eine recht schöne Veranstaltung im überschaubaren Rahmen war.
Fürs nächste Jahr ist es aber vorgemerkt.


----------



## kodak (5. Dezember 2016)

?? Warum nimmt niemand das Geschenk an ?? Es ist freigegeben  ... also los bevor jemand anderes die Chance nutzt


----------



## tanztee (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich grätsch mal hier rein ... schlechter Schnappschuss von der gestrigen Hausrunde, die gute Cam lag zu Hause:





Wo habe ich hier Rast gemacht?

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## kodak (7. Dezember 2016)

... keine Ahnung wo wirklich aber als Lückenfüller ein paar Ideen ...

also, da Hausrunde und du schon einmal sehr schnell einen besonderen Brunnen identifiziert hattest meine Vermutungen:

Ort: Dresden Süd-West/Richtung Kesselsdorf/Steinbach oder in Richtung Freital gelegen

hat mit dem ersten Weltkrieg zu tun, nur die 8 fehlt eben ... sieht sehr nach Beton aus, kann aber auch täuschen, von der Steilheit her irgendwie Weisseritztal, also auf alle Fälle ein ordentliches Kerbtal ...


----------



## tanztee (7. Dezember 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> hat mit dem ersten Weltkrieg zu tun, nur die 8 fehlt eben ... sieht sehr nach Beton aus, kann aber auch täuschen, von der Steilheit her irgendwie Weisseritztal,



Schon mal sehr nahe dran. 
Wenn man sich herumdreht, sieht man ein eisernes Kreuz. 
Das ist schon ein sehr versteckter Trail, der dahin führt 

Morgen löse ich auf, also ran an den Speck 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## kodak (8. Dezember 2016)

...vielleicht kann ich dir ja die Arbeit der Auflösung ein wenig abnehmen ;-)...Das eiserne Kreuz sollte in Freital zu finden sein, genauer in Hinüber, direkt an der Grenze zu Rabenau...Der Papiermühlentrail läuft dort aus bzw. beginnt dort...Bin immer nur darüber oder im Tal entlang, doch das Kreuz ist unübersehbar...

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisernes_Kreuz_(Rabenau)

und hier einen schönen Rundumblick

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...QAhVsI8AKHVPAAMAQMwgdKAEwAQ&bih=1091&biw=1920


----------



## ore-mountain (8. Dezember 2016)

eigentlich schade, dass solche Denkmäler einfach verkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (8. Dezember 2016)

... ich glaube der Sachsenforst macht da im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten schon recht viel, andere wird das nicht wirklich interessieren denke ich, Jahrgang 34 ist immer ein schwieriger Spagat :-(


----------



## tanztee (8. Dezember 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> Das eiserne Kreuz sollte in Freital zu finden sein



Richtig!


----------



## kodak (9. Dezember 2016)

... na dann wollen wir mal beim Material bleiben, die Denkmalpflege hat auf alle Fälle wenig zu tun ;-)


----------



## kodak (10. Dezember 2016)

... vielleicht um Irritationen zu vermeiden, Material bezieht sich auf das "Eiserne Kreuz" im letzten Rätsel ... sah ja schon rostig aus, das hier ist da eben pflegeleicht ... ach, wenn ich mich hier umschaue, in der Woche ganz schön Trubel hier, noch immer ein menschlicher Knotenpunkt trotz des vielen Individualverkehrs in der heutigen Zeit ...


----------



## kodak (11. Dezember 2016)

Keiner eine Idee...Nun die Ziffer hat irgendwas mit einem Jubiläum zu tun was nächstes Jahr ? verflixte Jahre in der Ehe zurückliegt...


----------



## flashblack (11. Dezember 2016)

Bin der Meinung das verflixte Jahr wäre das 7. Google sagt das Wildenfels 2010 sein 777. Jubiläum gefeiert hat. Aber von der Birne steht nirgends etwas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (12. Dezember 2016)

@flashblack  die Kombination der Jahreszahlen und die Erkenntnis der Frucht ist vollkommen richtig... Leider ist der Suchtreffer nicht richtig...also die Frucht ist im Wappen der Stadt und der Sponsor der Plastik betreibt neben dem Werk wo man so etwas herstellen kann als Hobby eine Gaststätte und eine Destillerie auf der anderen Seite eines Gewässers...nur Plastik und Gaststätte sind aber in einem Ort, die Destillerie im einem nicht zu errathenen


----------



## zr0wrk (12. Dezember 2016)

Ortschronik Pirna:


> Obwohl der Ortsname Pirna dem „na pernem“ auf dem harten (Stein) zugeordnet wurde, nimmt weiterhin auch die Birne den Namensursprung für sich in Anspruch. Das Stadtwappen zeigt goldene Birnen. Das dreißig Kilogramm schwere Exemplar einer Edelstahlbirne wurde der Stadt von den Edelstahlwerken Schmees als Geschenk übergeben. Das Glanzstück trägt die Zahl 777. Anlässlich des 777-jährigen Stadtjubiläums im Jahr 2010 fertigten die Edelstahlwerke die Birne für den Stadtfestumzug an.



Aber wo in Pirna das Teil aktuell zu finden ist - keine Ahnung.


----------



## kodak (12. Dezember 2016)

@zr0wrk ... das passt schon so, die Aufgabe mit dem Knotenpunkt wäre dann der Busbahnhof gewesen, direkt am Bahnhof in Pirna gelegen  ... also weiter geht es hier

Die Edelstahlwerke Schmees betreiben auch die Gaststätte "Zum Gießer" und die Destillierie "Geist von Rathen" ...


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Dezember 2016)

Wenn das heißt, dass ich jetzt dran bin, werfe ich mal die Frage in den Raum, wo mir dieses rote Ross begegnet sein könnte. 







Die Eisenbahnlinie ist nicht zuletzt durch einen legendären Indianerüberfall wohl ziemlich bekannt.


----------



## Langundo (15. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube das Dampfpferdchen ist mir mal bei der Pionier ähhhh Parkeisenbahn DD über den Weg gelaufen.


----------



## zr0wrk (15. Dezember 2016)

Langundo schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Dampfpferdchen ist mir mal bei der Pionier ähhhh Parkeisenbahn DD über den Weg gelaufen.


Das ist tatsächlich sehr wahrscheinlich, aber nicht des Rätsels Lösung. Denn wer hätte jemals von einem Indianerüberfall auf die Dresdner Parkeisenbahn gehört?


----------



## Langundo (15. Dezember 2016)

Ok, dann war sie in Leipzig auf Besuch. Da hat Google schon von einem Indianerüberfall gehört^^


----------



## Frodijak (15. Dezember 2016)

…


----------



## zr0wrk (15. Dezember 2016)

@Langundo hat natürlich recht. Der Dresdner Dampfzug gondelte im vergangenen Sommer anlässlich des 65. Jubiläums der Leipziger Parkeisenbahn besuchsweise um den hiesigen Auensee, wo sich sonst nur ein dampf- und ein elektrobetriebener Zug abwechseln. Die Leipziger Dampflokomotive hört auf den Namen Max und ist also brüderlich mit mit dem Dresdner Moritz verbunden. Daher wohl auch die gelegentlichen Besuche.

Um die ehemalige Kiesgrube, die vor allem Baumaterial für den Leipziger Hauptbahnhof geliefert hatte, führte schon im Jahr 1914 eine Mini-Eisenbahn, die damals passend zum hier angelegten "Luna-Park" eben "Luna-Express" hieß. Der Vergnügungspark ging allerdings 1932 insolvent und wurde 1934 schließlich bis auf wenige feste Gebäude - das noch heute bestehende "Haus Auensee" - abgerissen. Die Neueröffnung der Pionier- und später Parkeisenbahn erfolgte dann 1951.

Der Indianerüberfall auf den zum "Custer-Express" erklärten Zug erfolgte zum internationalen Kindertag 2008, zu dem sich das in Leipzig beheimatete internationale Rotzlöffeltum verschworen hatte, sich selbst und den zufällig anwesenden Kindern eine unvergessliches Erlebnis zu bereiten.

Damit ist @Langundo dran.


----------



## Langundo (17. Dezember 2016)

Welchen Gipfel habe ich erklommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (17. Dezember 2016)

... Kann es sein das in einem nahen Tal an einem kleinen Bach sich vor wenigen Jahren abscheuliche Sachen ereigneten? Dieser Bach hat doch viele Mühlen getrieben und wird heute für unser tägliches Leben intensiv benutzt... Dann müsste an deinem Standort früher eine Burg gestanden haben, also die Lösung wäre dann der Burgberg bei Lichtenstein...


----------



## Langundo (18. Dezember 2016)

Die Geschichte passt, der Berg auch, beim Ort hast du dich etwas vertan. Es handelt sich nicht um Lichtenstein, sondern um Lichtenberg... Weiter mit @kodak


----------



## kodak (19. Dezember 2016)

... ich löse mal schnell die Sachen oben auf ... also es ist das Gimmlitztal, dort wo diese etwas bizarre Tötung stattfand, die Gimmlitz wird in der Talsperre Lichtenberg gestaut zur Trinkwasserversorgung und dem Hochwasserschutz, also früher trieb das Wasser Mühlen an für den Menschen, heute liefert sie Lebenselexier ... okay, ein kleiner Ortswechsel steht an





Die Frage ist natürlich, wo ist diese Sitzgelegenheit zu verorten?


----------



## kodak (20. Dezember 2016)

... leider war es an dem Tag nicht wirklich angenehm, so ist die Sicht auch sehr beschränkt  





... ich selbst stehe auf festem Boden, diese Strasse wurde im gleichen Jahr wie, in den Sandstein eingemeißelt, die Sitzgruppe erbaut ...


----------



## kodak (20. Dezember 2016)

... sagte ich schon das man in der Nähe sein Zelt aufbauen kann? um nasse Füsse muss man sich hier übrigens keine Sorgen machen, im Tal dagegen schon, sogar mit übergroßen Murmeln ist dort schon gespielt wurden ;-)


----------



## kodak (21. Dezember 2016)

... so damit wir beim rätseln bleiben, hier mal etwas Musik, den Titel des Liedes muss man leicht modifizieren und schon ergibt sich ein prima Hinweis ;-)


----------



## kodak (21. Dezember 2016)

... keiner eine Idee? also die nassen Füsse im Tal mal im Zusammenhang mit dem Liedchen sehen ... denn früher wurde im Tal etwas gemacht was man heute noch in Russland, Norwegen, Kanada und Finnland professionell betreibt, in Bayern als Touristenattraktion in kleinem Rahmen ... ja was man da so hatte wurde 5 Jahre nach Eröffnung der Straße auch touristisch genutzt und das bis heute, auser in den Wintermonaten ...


----------



## Th. (21. Dezember 2016)

Spielst du auf die Flößerei an?
Da ich vermute, dass die Straßenbauer dereinst Baumaterial aus der Umgebung nutzten, muss das ja irgendwo im Sandstein sein...


----------



## kodak (21. Dezember 2016)

@Th. ... Ja natürlich ist es im Sandstein irgendwo, deswegen hatte ich diesen Tipp schon beim Bild gegeben da man das Material nicht 100% zuordnen kann...Ja, auch Flösserei ist richtig...Nun sollte es ein leichtes Spiel sein hoffe ich...Wobei ich sagen muss wir waren zu viert unterwegs und als ich dann die Bilder zeigte fragten 3 Personen wo das denn war, eine Straße lenkt also auch Wanderer ab ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (21. Dezember 2016)

@kodak hat ja schon heftig mit dem Zaunspfahl gewunken, allein an diese Sitzgelegenheit kann ich mich beim besten Willen nicht erinnern- da muss jemand ran, der öfter in der Gegend unterwegs ist.
Die großen Murmeln sind hin und wieder ins Kirnitzschtal gerollt, der letzte große Felsen vom Felssturz 2014 wurde sogar "erstbestiegen" und lt. Gipfelbuch hieß er "Eintagsfliege"
Überschwemmungen gab es in den letzten Jahren so einige - 2010 hats für mehr als "nasse Füße" gereicht.
Die Kirnitzschtalstrasse ist 1872-74 erbaut worden.
Kahnfahrten auf der Kirnitzsch bis zur Oberen Schleuse gibt es seit 1879 - im oberen Teil Richtung Hinterhermsdorf.
Die Brocken lagen aber am Ortsausgang bei Bad Schandau.
Wo zum  befindet sich der von @kodak abgelichtete Balkon


----------



## kodak (21. Dezember 2016)

@gtbulls ... wer all diese Hinweise so wunderbar interpretiert ist doch ein würdiger Sieger ... die Bank steht an der Strasse die aus dem Kirnitzschtal nach Hinterhermsdorf führt ... eine Kahnfahrt die ist lustig ... die "Murmeln" dienten ja nur als Anhaltspunkt für das Tal der Kirnitzsch, der Zeltplatz unten ist entsprechend an der Ostrauer Mühle zu suchen, oben ist der Camping "Thorwaldblick" ... ca. 50 m bevor man ihn erreicht ist auf der rechten Seite diese "Bankgruppe", da auch diese Strasse 1874 gebaut wurde  ... also weiter geht es mit @gtbulls ... also ungefähr hier 

https://goo.gl/maps/f5qNTSPdc9n


----------



## gtbulls (21. Dezember 2016)

@kodak Vielen Dank! Hinterhermsdorf war mein Lieblingsziel, als ich noch mit 2Rad Marke MZ angereist bin...

Neues Rätsel. Großer Fels. Anderes Gestein.


----------



## mr.malcom (21. Dezember 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> ... die Bank steht an der Strasse die aus dem Kirnitzschtal nach Hinterhermsdorf führt ... eine Kahnfahrt die ist lustig ...


Da bin ich schon so oft langgefahren und diese Bank ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Ich glaub, da ist mal eine neue Brille fällig

@kodak  Steht da überhalb noch eine normale Holzbank? Diese hätte ich dann schon mal gesehen.


----------



## kodak (21. Dezember 2016)

@mr.malcom Nein da steht nichts weiter, beim 2. Bild stehe ich schon auf Asphalt...Etwas unterhalb war auf der anderen Seite ein markanter Fels direkt am Strassenrand...Wie gesagt auch die anderen Wanderer haben es nicht gesehen, ist ein klein wenig unterhalb der Strasse...


----------



## gtbulls (22. Dezember 2016)

Da ist @kodak das perfekte Rätselmotiv vor die Linse gekommen - alle ziehen vorbei, keiner bemerkts...

Tipp1 zum neuen Rätsel: knapp hinter der Grenze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (23. Dezember 2016)

Gesucht wird ein großer Fels aus Quarzit in CZ mit fantastischem Blick ins Vogtland!


----------



## kodak (23. Dezember 2016)

... irgendwie alle im Weihnachtsstress @gtbulls ... war mal so frei deinen Text an die Brille zu leiten ... da gab es nicht viel Auswahl irgendwie

http://www.vogtland.de/freizeit/fit...-ausblicke-vom-hohen-stein-artikel8604359.php

sollte es dann wohl sein ...


----------



## gtbulls (23. Dezember 2016)

kodak schrieb:


> ... irgendwie alle im Weihnachtsstress


Das wirds wohl sein. Dann eben für @kodak ein vorfristiges  Sehr schöne Lösungsseite übrigens.
Frohe Weihnachten allen Rätselfreunden!


----------



## kodak (23. Dezember 2016)

@gtbulls ja, die Auswahl die Tante Brille ausspuckte war groß aber diese Seite brachte es am besten rüber ... da wir gerade am Weihnachtsgeschenke verteilen sind, schnell das nächste Bild, wie gesagt, wer aufmerksam ist wird quasi beschenkt  ... MZ-Fahrer eher weniger da damals nicht möglich ;-)





also wo stehe ich und geniesse die Schauspiele der Natur?


----------



## kodak (24. Dezember 2016)

Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest euch allen ... hier mein  für euch Rätselfreunde ...


----------



## kodak (25. Dezember 2016)

... na gut, um das Puzzle zu schliessen gibt es noch eine Sicht ;-)





... nun aber


----------



## mathijsen (25. Dezember 2016)

Weifberg


----------



## kodak (25. Dezember 2016)

@mathijsen  Danke für diese erlösenden Worte, ist natürlich richtig...Das letzte Bild ist der Blick nach Hinterhermsdorf, auf dem Weg kam uns ein freudestrahlender Mtbler entgegen, bei knapp über 0 Grad und waagerechtem Regen...


----------



## CC. (26. Dezember 2016)

Seltener Blickwinkel. Hübsch.


----------



## kodak (26. Dezember 2016)

...Ja phantastischer Rundumblick vom Turm, der erst 2000 erbaut wurde, deswegen die Sache mit der MZ ;-), kann sagen das er bei Sturm schwankt aber stehen bleibt...Sehr zu empfehlen wenn mal einmal ruhig wandern will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (26. Dezember 2016)

Durch das letzte Bild hab ich es dann sofort erkannt und es zwang mich förmlich, die Lösung hier zu nennen. Hatte eigentlich gar keinen großen Ehrgeiz, sonst hätte ich es beim zweiten Bild eigentlich schon erkennen können, ja müssen. Vorne die Erhebungen rund um das Kirnitzschtal, links das Affensteinmassiv, hinten der Lilienstein...


----------



## mathijsen (28. Dezember 2016)

Da ich aktuell kein geeignetes Bild habe, gebe ich frei und stelle mir selbst einen Gutschein für 1x Bilderrätsel aus.


----------



## kodak (5. Januar 2017)

... keiner hat ein Bild oder wollte schon immer mal ein Rätselbild einstellen?...


----------



## dukestah (5. Januar 2017)

na dann poste ich mal was, aus welchem Wald bin ich gerade gekommen oder wohin zeigt die Sicht?


----------



## gtbulls (9. Januar 2017)

@ alle Wünsche allen Rätselfreunden noch ein gesundes neues 2017!
@dukestah Aus dem Zellwald gekommen - Blick Richtung Siebenlehn. Wenn falsch, bitte Tip geben, es findet sich ein local


----------



## dukestah (9. Januar 2017)

gtbulls schrieb:


> @ alle Wünsche allen Rätselfreunden noch ein gesundes neues 2017!
> @dukestah Aus dem Zellwald gekommen - Blick Richtung Siebenlehn. Wenn falsch, bitte Tip geben, es findet sich ein local



nein, das ist leider eine ganz andere ecke, sehr mittig in sachsen, gab auch schon mal ein bild hier im thread was ganz in der nähe aufgenommen wurde, der weg zur rechten führt zu einer kleinen talsperre, der weg zur linken zur aussicht auf ein schloss welches als gefängnis genutzt wird bzw wurde, der wald rechts hinten erstreckt sich fast bis zur drittgrößten stadt sachsen.


----------



## zr0wrk (9. Januar 2017)

Mittig, Schloss und Talsperre ... da hätte ich jetzt auf Kriebstein getippt. Aber der Wald geht kaum von dort bis Chemnitz. Außerdem wird die Burg Kriebstein auch aktuell nicht als Gefängnis benutzt.

Etwas weniger mittig: Schloss Hoheneck (wurde zumindest bis 2001 als Gefängnis benutzt), Talsperre Stollberg. Die Gegend sieht auch so ähnlich aus und der Wald reicht fast bis Chemnitz. Könnte mir vorstellen, du stehst hier.


----------



## zossebart (9. Januar 2017)

zr0wrk dürfte Recht haben, Raststelle Lindnerlinde. Du kommst aus dem Stollberger Bürgerwald bzw. von der Querenbach-Talsperre. Blick in Richtung Niederdorf/Steegenwald. Ich wohn da gleich um die Ecke [emoji6]


----------



## dukestah (9. Januar 2017)

jepp, ihr habt beide Recht 
da zr0wrk schneller war, geht's wohl mit ihm weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (11. Januar 2017)

Ahhh ... sorry, ich muss die Runde freigeben, habe keine Fotos zum Raten am Start. Wer will also?


----------



## kodak (11. Januar 2017)

Na dann sollte doch @zossebart zum Zuge kommen...


----------



## zossebart (11. Januar 2017)

Na wenn ihr meint...Ich komm aber spätestens morgen (abend) dazu, meine Bilder zu durchforsten. Falls euch das zu lange dauert, kann auch jemand anders übernehmen...


----------



## _Olli (12. Januar 2017)

wer weiß wo das ist?


----------



## zossebart (12. Januar 2017)

War gerade eben im Entwurf 
Hab leider keine Ahnung wo das is


----------



## flashblack (12. Januar 2017)

vielleicht únterhalb vom Borsberg, nahe Graupa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (12. Januar 2017)

ich würde auf linkselbisch unterhalb von Meissen tippen ... im Hintergrund bei den Windrädern Gröbern ... aber sehr grob spekuliert


----------



## _Olli (13. Januar 2017)

@kodak kommst dem schon nahe - aber nur fast


----------



## kodak (13. Januar 2017)

okay, die Windkraftanlagen stehen in Streumen?


----------



## kodak (15. Januar 2017)

@_Olli es wäre schön wenn du auch hier reinschnupperst


----------



## kodak (16. Januar 2017)

@_Olli keine Lust mehr? Im IBC bist du ja schon noch unterwegs, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf, die Rätselgemeinde und ich würden sich freuen wieder zu lesen...


----------



## Th. (17. Januar 2017)

@kodak - Streumen glaube ich nicht, dort ist es nicht so hügelig.
Mein Tipp geht eher von irgendwo oberhalb Diesbar-Seußlitz/Nieschütz Blickrichtung Südwest bis West (über die Elbe) zum Eckardsberg bei Niedermuschütz und den dahinter liegenden Windrädern zwischen Wölkisch und Lommatzsch.
Wenn ich mich auf einen Standort festlegen müsste: zwischen Goldkuppe und Radewitz.

Nachtrag: Bin mir sogar recht sicher - Links der Bildmitte die Erhebung ist der Göhrisch mit dem Göhrischgut am Fuße. Obendrauf ein Funkmast.
Standort nahe Goldkuppe rechtselbisch, Göhrisch schon linkselbisch.


----------



## Th. (17. Januar 2017)

Ok, bringen wir das Kind in trockene Tücher - ( @_Olli hat scheinbar keine Lust mehr...) und wo ich einmal wusste wo @_Olli war, war es auch ein Leichtes ein Beweisfoto im Inder-Netz zu finden:
http://www.petra-und-peter.de/media/wandern/w41/w4116.jpg
gefunden unter:
http://www.petra-und-peter.de/pages/wandern/saechsisches-elbland/diesbar-seusslitz.php
unter "Lommatzscher Pflege von Radewitzer Straße"

Einwände?

(ps: jetzt habe ich ein Bildproblem...meine letzten potentiellen Rätsel habe ich im Tourenfred verschossen...)


----------



## kodak (18. Januar 2017)

@Th.   Ich wäre ja dafür das @zossebart nun seinen Entwurf würdig ist zu präsentieren...Danke für die Lösung, habe mich von der Elbe unten taeuschen lassen...Dabei wusste ich das auf der Seite eigentlich keine Weinberge mehr sind...


----------



## Th. (18. Januar 2017)

kodak schrieb:


> @Th.   Ich wäre ja dafür das @zossebart nun seinen Entwurf würdig ist zu präsentieren...



Gute Idee, also @zossebart , dein Spiel!


----------



## zossebart (18. Januar 2017)

Nagut, dann hier das nächste Rätselbild:





Wo war ich auf meiner Herbst-Tour bzw. wohin geht der Blick (wenn man was sehen würde)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (18. Januar 2017)

Th. schrieb:


> @kodak - Streumen glaube ich nicht, dort ist es nicht so hügelig.
> Mein Tipp geht eher von irgendwo oberhalb Diesbar-Seußlitz/Nieschütz Blickrichtung Südwest bis West (über die Elbe) zum Eckardsberg bei Niedermuschütz und den dahinter liegenden Windrädern zwischen Wölkisch und Lommatzsch.
> Wenn ich mich auf einen Standort festlegen müsste: zwischen Goldkuppe und Radewitz.
> 
> ...


jap das stimmt genau so. 
@kodak sorry habsch glatt vergessen


----------



## Orwell (18. Januar 2017)

Könntest du hier Richtung Bad Schlema blicken? Aussichtspunkt heißt glaub ich Bastei und ist in der Nähe der Zwickauer Mulde. Ich kann natürlich auch daneben liegen, war vor zwei Jahren einmal dort.


----------



## zossebart (18. Januar 2017)

Das ist natürlich richtig! Das ging ja wiedermal schnell! Hier nochmal das Original:





Mich zieht es jedes Jahr im Herbst mindestens einmal in die Gegend, die Buchenwälder (Hartensteiner Wald, Poppenwald, Steinwald) sind einfach nur genial in dieser Jahreszeit. Rast wird dann meist in der Isenburg-Ruine gemacht.

Aber genug gelabert, weiter gehts mit @Orwell


----------



## Orwell (18. Januar 2017)

Um nicht gleich wieder ein Bild aus der unmittelbaren Nähe zu bringen, muss ich jetzt auf ein eigentlich viel zu leichtes Rätselbild zurückgreifen:


----------



## kodak (18. Januar 2017)

... ich habe die Ferien fast immer bei meinen Großeltern in Geringswalde verbracht, ob Waldheim, Hartha oder Rochlitz, der rote Porphyr leuchtete mich immer irgendwie an ... also tippe ich mal auf die Porphyr-Brüche am Rochlitzer Berg, dem Ursprung dieser wunderschönen Baustoffs ... sorry @Orwell das es so schnell ging https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rochlitzer_Porphyr#/media/File:Steinbruch_Rochlitz.jpg


----------



## Orwell (18. Januar 2017)

Damit habe ich gerechnet, kein Problem also!  Ich war tatsächlich letztes Jahr das erste mal auf dem Rochlitzer Berg und war ziemlich überrascht. Ich bin die Runde von cxfahrer ab Amerika gefahren. Eine wirklich schöne Ecke da an der Zwickauer Mulde, kann man empfehlen!


----------



## _Olli (19. Januar 2017)

weiß wer wo das ist?


----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2017)

@_Olli ich bin bestimmt kein Spielverderber aber bitter gehe auf Seite 1, lies dir die Regeln durch und dann sollte es passen...


----------



## gtbulls (20. Januar 2017)

@_Olli Was @kodak meint, ist, dass eigentlich der als nächster dran ist, welcher als erster richtig getippt hat - es sei denn, derjenige verzichtet ausdrücklich. Deshalb schadet es auch nicht, hier ab und an mal reinzugucken, wenn man sich beteiligt

@kodak Da der Fred Dynamik gut vertragen kann, lass doch Gnade vor Recht ergehen und verrate einfach den neuen Standort von @_Olli und stell dann ein neues Bild rein - sollte doch an den Elbhängen machbar sein

Hauptsache es geht spannend weiter im Sachsen-Rätsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (20. Januar 2017)

gtbulls schrieb:


> @_Olli Was @kodak meint, ist, dass eigentlich der als nächster dran ist, welcher als erster richtig getippt hat - es sei denn, derjenige verzichtet ausdrücklich. Deshalb schadet es auch nicht, hier ab und an mal reinzugucken, wenn man sich beteiligt
> 
> @kodak Da der Fred Dynamik gut vertragen kann, lass doch Gnade vor Recht ergehen und verrate einfach den neuen Standort von @_Olli und stell dann ein neues Bild rein - sollte doch an den Elbhängen machbar sein
> 
> Hauptsache es geht spannend weiter im Sachsen-Rätsel


dachte kann jeder posten wie er will - sorry wennsch hier wat durcheinander gebracht habe


----------



## Th. (20. Januar 2017)

gtbulls schrieb:


> @kodak Da der Fred Dynamik gut vertragen kann, lass doch Gnade vor Recht ergehen und verrate einfach den neuen Standort von @_Olli und stell dann ein neues Bild rein - sollte doch an den Elbhängen machbar sein
> 
> [/USER]



Sehe ich auch so @kodak , und ich gehe davon aus, dass du es auch sofort erkannt hast - also...


----------



## kodak (21. Januar 2017)

@All ... dann löst mal das Rätsel ... stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch  ... bin auch noch ein wenig von der Hohen Tour gestern geflasht, 55 km auf Ski ist immer wieder etwas unbeschreibliches ... naja vielleicht schreibe ich doch wieder etwas als "Fremdgänger" ... also dann löst mal schön das Rätseln von @_Olli


----------



## Th. (22. Januar 2017)

OK, dann beende ich mal das Durcheinander.
@_Olli befindet sich bei Schloss Proschwitz.
Links lugt der Turm der Meissner Trinitatiskirche raus, gerade hin das Spaargebirge aus einer unüblichen Perspektive. Würde er etwas nach rechts schwenken, könnte man den Meissner Dom sehen.


----------



## Th. (22. Januar 2017)

Wenn das so passt, würde ich an @kodak übergeben - eigentlich ist er ja immer noch dran.


----------



## _Olli (22. Januar 2017)

Th. schrieb:


> OK, dann beende ich mal das Durcheinander.
> @_Olli befindet sich bei Schloss Proschwitz.
> Links lugt der Turm der Meissner Trinitatiskirche raus, gerade hin das Spaargebirge aus einer unüblichen Perspektive. Würde er etwas nach rechts schwenken, könnte man den Meissner Dom sehen.


ja, ist richtig 
so noch nen stück nach rechts geguckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (22. Januar 2017)

Dankeschön für die Lösung an @Th. Damit nun alles wieder gut wird gebe ich einfach mal frei, also wer zuerst kommt darf dann mal...


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Januar 2017)

zossebart schrieb:


> Nagut, dann hier das nächste Rätselbild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


verdammt ... da komme ich öfters vorbei ...


----------



## kodak (24. Januar 2017)

@ore-mountain dann jetzt auch dir Chance nutzen und ein Bild einstellen


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Januar 2017)

Ah schön! Ich hab grad zwei Favoriten. Ich entscheide mich für dieses:


----------



## ore-mountain (26. Januar 2017)

doch so schwer?
Kleiner Tipp: links ist etwas versteckt der Plessberg erkennbar.


----------



## Christin (26. Januar 2017)

Blick vom Blatenskỳ vrch? Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, der soeben genannte Berg kann auch der unterhalb der Sonne sein.


----------



## ore-mountain (27. Januar 2017)

Du brauchst nicht den tschechischen Namen nennen. Dieser ist nur aus dem Deutschen entlehnt.
Du bist aber mit deinem zweiten Tipp auf der richtigen Spur.
Noch ein Hinweis: es ist ein Sonnenuntergang, aufgenommen letzten Sonntag


----------



## zr0wrk (27. Januar 2017)

Wenn links der Pleßberg zu sehen ist, könntest du auf dem Keilberg sein, sofern das, was wir da sehen ein Sonnenuntergang ist. Würde auch dazu passen, dass der Plattenberg etwas rechts zu sehen ist. Aber da du gemäß Threadtitel in Sachsen sein solltest, bliebe der Fichtelberg als eine zweite Möglichkeit.


----------



## ore-mountain (27. Januar 2017)

Da hab ich mich von dem tschechischen Namen selbst beirren lassen ...
In der Mitte zu sehen ist natürlich der Spitzberg und nicht der Plattenberg. Den Pattenberg sieht vom Fichtelberg nur als unmarkanten Höhenzug. Somit habe ich die richtige Antwort schon erwähnt ...


----------



## zr0wrk (27. Januar 2017)

Dann habe ich wohl richtig geraten, aber aktuell nichts auf Lager. Ich gebe also frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (27. Januar 2017)

Dann bin ich jetzt hoffentlich nicht zu dreist, dass ich gleich noch ein Rätsel einstelle ...
Wo stehe ich?


----------



## diamantradler (29. Januar 2017)

Könnte die Felsgruppe *Meluzína sein*


----------



## ore-mountain (29. Januar 2017)

Auch hier wieder: der Berg hat auch eine deutschen Namen - Wirbelstein!
Er ist übrigens mit 1094 m der vierthöchste Berg im Erzgebirge.
Sehr zu empfehlen. Er ist abgeschieden neben dem Keilberg und es führt nur ein nicht ausgeschildeter Pfad hinauf.
Dank seiner Baumfreiheit mit sehr schöner Aussicht nach Sachsen, ins böhmische Becken und Egergraben.


----------



## diamantradler (29. Januar 2017)

*ore-mountain* Die Aussicht war mir bekannt der deutsche Name nicht.Ich hab leider derzeit kein brauchbares Bild.
Ich gebe frei und hoffe das wir  in Westachsen bleiben.


----------



## gtbulls (29. Januar 2017)

@ore-mountain
Nutze doch einfach beide Namen. Dann ist es wenigstens eindeutig.


----------



## ore-mountain (30. Januar 2017)

Ich hab noch Bildmaterial. Ich stell heut noch ein neues Bild rein.


----------



## ore-mountain (30. Januar 2017)

Hochwasser 2013, wo stehe ich?


----------



## ore-mountain (2. Februar 2017)

Hinweis: hier befindet sich eine "Sportanlage"


----------



## gtbulls (2. Februar 2017)

Spontan hatte ich ja an die Mulde um Hartenstein gedacht, aber irgendwie störten diese "Drähte"-
Wildwasserstrecke an der Brücke in Cainsdorf (Zwickau).
@ore-mountain Beeindruckend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (2. Februar 2017)

richtig!

Hier ein Bild aus Wikipedia. So wird einem erst bewusst, wieviel Wasser das war!


----------



## gtbulls (3. Februar 2017)




----------



## diamantradler (3. Februar 2017)

Ich würde auf die Talsperre Pöhl tippen . Altensalz Bick Richtung Toßfell


----------



## gtbulls (4. Februar 2017)

@diamantradler Völlig richtig!


----------



## diamantradler (5. Februar 2017)

Wo war ich ?


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Februar 2017)

Ne soo tief liegende Bahnbrücke kenne ich nur an der Chemnitz, kurz vor der Einmündung Zwickauer Mulde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diamantradler (6. Februar 2017)

Erster Tipp : Der Fluß ist die Zwickauer Mulde


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Februar 2017)

Dann bleibt laut GE nur die Brücke unterhalb Wolkenburg. Da war ich aber mit Rad noch nie.


----------



## gtbulls (7. Februar 2017)

@cxfahrer Sehe ich auch so, von Wolkenburg in Fließrichtung kurz vor Thierbach. Biketechnisch ist es zwischen beiden A72-Querungen der Zwickauer Mulde nicht so attraktiv wie Richtung Norden oder Süden - oder hättest Du Tipps @diamantradler ?


----------



## zossebart (7. Februar 2017)

Könnte es eventuell auch hier irgendwo sein?: http://geohash.org/u30bpsy8hz6b


----------



## zr0wrk (8. Februar 2017)

Eher hier (das würde zumindest mit dem Geländer zusammenpassen, das links unten zu sehen ist).

*EDIT:* Ach so, nee, das wäre ja spiegelverkehrt.


----------



## ore-mountain (8. Februar 2017)

Dafür ist der Bergrücken zu flach und die Mulde zu breit. Das ist eher nördlich von Zwickau, wie von cxfahrer bereits getippt.


----------



## diamantradler (8. Februar 2017)

cxfahrer hat recht . Die Brücke befindet sich ca. 5km oberhalb von Penig. Biketechnisch ist das zum Einrollen im Frühjahr, wenn in der Heimat noch Schnee liegt gar nicht so schlech. Besonders der Abschnitt nach Penig linksseitig ist empfehlenswert.


----------



## kodak (13. Februar 2017)

@cxfahrer ... you are am dransten ;-)


----------



## kodak (22. Februar 2017)

...letzter Aufruf @cxfahrer bitte ein Bild oder Freigabe....


----------



## Christin (24. Februar 2017)

Ich würde auch gern mal wieder ein Foto einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (24. Februar 2017)

@Christin ...Dann solltest du die Chance nutzen, sind ja ein paar Tage vergangen


----------



## Christin (24. Februar 2017)

Ein Bild aus meinem Lieblingsgebirge: Wo bin ich?


----------



## zr0wrk (24. Februar 2017)

Sehr schönes Bild.


----------



## kodak (24. Februar 2017)

... sehr schönes Bild, irgendwie bekomme ich nie Panoramen hin ... aber was sehen wir, rechts die Brandbaude? ... dann wärst Du oberhalb der Ochelwände? da dort Waitzdorf ist, hat man es einfach Waitzdorfer Aussicht genannt ... oder Ochelaussichten ...


----------



## CC. (24. Februar 2017)

Wow - tolles Bild!


----------



## Christin (24. Februar 2017)

Danke! Kodak hat wieder mal richtig getippt. Es sind die Waitzdorfer Aussichten, hier die zweite von Westen vom Ort her kommend. Übrigens auch sehr stimmungsvoller Platz für Fotosessions zur Hochzeit, so wie wir das gemacht haben - aber nicht im Winter, sondern im Frühling, wenn da die Heidelbeersträucher so saftig grün leuchten.


----------



## Christin (24. Februar 2017)

Aufgenommen am 1.1.2015 zu einer Neujahrswanderung gegen Mittag, natürlich mit Einkehr in der Waitzdorfer Schänke.


----------



## kodak (24. Februar 2017)

... Ich gebe gern frei...also noch jemand der gern einmal wieder ein Bild aus der Heimat einstellen möchte?


----------



## Christin (28. Februar 2017)

Wo stehe ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (28. Februar 2017)

also ich würde mal die Tafelberge lösen ... Königstein, Pfaffenstein, Lilienstein, Gohrisch, Papststein .... v.l.n.r. ... das bedeutet linkselbisch steht Christin ...


----------



## zr0wrk (28. Februar 2017)

Wenn ich jetzt da alle Linien ziehe, könnte es an der Katzsteinbaude sein. Irgendwo ein wenig südlich von Cunnersdorf auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Christin (28. Februar 2017)

Ja, ganz nah dran. Wo genau? Tipp: Da steht eine Bank und weiter südlich ist noch ein Aussichtsfelsen mit Leiter.


----------



## zr0wrk (28. Februar 2017)

Der Katzfels hat 'ne Leiter. 







Dann wirst du vielleicht hier sein: 






Das Signal auf dem Katzsteinplateau.


----------



## Christin (28. Februar 2017)

Korrekt. Du darfst.


----------



## kodak (6. März 2017)

@zr0wrk ... Du hast gelöst und darfst freigeben oder ein neues Bild einstellen ... muss hier jeder gebettelt werden? :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (6. März 2017)

Oh, das habe ich völlig vergessen. Da ich selbst eigentlich nie fotografiere, wollte ich eigentlich meine Liebste fragen, ob sie irgendwo passende Bilder hat. Leider über den wichtigen Dingen komplett vergessen. Sorry dafür. 

Ich gebe also frei. Wer will, darf.


----------



## kodak (6. März 2017)

@zr0wrk ... dann frage doch einfach heute einmal die Dame deines Herzens, sollte ja nur eine Erinnerung sein ... freigeben kannst Du auch morgen noch


----------



## zr0wrk (6. März 2017)

Okay ... dann werde ich das heute Abend mal tun.


----------



## Christin (6. März 2017)




----------



## kodak (6. März 2017)

links hinten der Fernsehturm von Usti, rechts der Zschirnstein, hinter dem markanten Berg in der Mitte der Deciner Schneeberg, der Turm gerade noch zu erkennen ... ist der markante Berg der Rosenberg? ... ist nicht gerade meine Schokoladenseite dort :-(


----------



## Christin (6. März 2017)

Ja, das ist der Rosenberg. Alle anderen Berge stimmen ebenso. Ich stehe ebenso auf einem Berg. Relativ unmarkant und unbekannt, aber wenn man oben steht mit grandioser Sicht.


----------



## kodak (6. März 2017)

Der Kreuzberg bei Rynartice?


----------



## Christin (6. März 2017)

Richtig.


----------



## kodak (6. März 2017)

@zr0wrk alles im Lot...sorry für die kurze Unterbrechung, es wäre schön wenn du ein Bild einstellen könntest 
@Christin  gebe zu es nur mit Hilfe einer topographischen Karte und einem Lineal gelöst zu haben...Habe das mal gelernt vom @Th. der es uns sogar dokumentiert hat


----------



## Christin (7. März 2017)

Das finde ich gut Kodak. Ich kenne den Kreuzberg durch eine Wanderung aus den empfehlenswerten Rölke-Wanderführern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (8. März 2017)

@zr0wrk ... kleine Erinnerung bezüglich Frage an die Dame des Herzens bzgl. Bild ...


----------



## zr0wrk (8. März 2017)

Ich gebe frei. Keine Ahnung, wann die Liebste neben ihrer sonstigen Arbeit dazu kommt, ihre Fotos dahingehend durchzusehen. Wenn sich was findet, hab ich ja dann was auf Lager, falls ich mal wieder dran komme.


----------



## spümco (9. März 2017)

Dann nehm eich den Ball mal auf...
Sicher nicht das beste Bild was es hier so zu sehen gab, jedoch ist das Wesentliche gut zu erkennen - wo bin ich?


----------



## Christin (9. März 2017)

Am Kuckucksstein in den Königshainer Bergen. War selbst noch nicht dort, habe den Felsen aber reich bebildert in einem Kletter - und Boulderführer gesehen.


----------



## spümco (10. März 2017)

Richtig - ich dachte aber ja mit meinem Rätzel den Focus mal wieder etwas in den Osten zu ziehen - um auch mal wieder ne Chance auf eine Lösung zu haben...
Andererseits sollte ich eventuell einfach mal mehr Kletterführer anschauen


----------



## Christin (11. März 2017)

Welchen lohnenswerten Trail von wo nach wo fahren wir?


----------



## kodak (11. März 2017)

spontan würde ich sagen die Fahrt geht hinab nach Ostrov....Eiland...Ihr würdet dann aus Richtung Schneeberg kommen um ins Bielatal zu gelangen...


----------



## mathijsen (11. März 2017)

Ist das der Weg, der, von Osten kommend, exakt entlang der Grenze ins Bielatal runter geht?


----------



## Christin (12. März 2017)

Kodak hat nur teilweise Recht. Wir fahren hinab nach Ostrov, aber nicht vom Schneeberg her kommend, obwohl der Weg, den er meint ähnlich aussieht mit dem Sandsteinpflaster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (12. März 2017)

@Christin ...na dann aus Richtung Tisa ;-)...Da die Felsen in Fahrtrichtung links sind hatte ich es anders herum zugeordnet, da ich meist oben bleibe auf der Hohen Tour bin ich auch etwas unterbelichtet dort

@mathijsen ...den ich zuerst meinte ist nicht direkt an der Grenze, sondern man fährt erst ein Stück an Ostrov vorbei und dann geht es links hoch


----------



## Christin (13. März 2017)

Korrekt.


----------



## kodak (13. März 2017)

Wo bin ich ;-) ... quasi eine Freigabe mit Bild


----------



## kodak (15. März 2017)

??? will keiner lösen ??? ich denke das Bild ist mehr als einfach zu identifizieren oder braucht es wirklich eines Hinweises?


----------



## Hanxs (15. März 2017)

An der Elbe. Hinter dem Blauen Wunder, auf der altstädter Seite, stadteinwärts schauend. Müsste Schloss Eckberg, da links, sein.


----------



## kodak (15. März 2017)

@Hanxs ... Das sehe ich so wie du, ja die Elbe versteckt sich in einem Nebelgewand, Dinglingers Weinberg ist die markante freie Fläche auf der anderen Flußseite... Also weiter geht es mit @Hanxs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanxs (16. März 2017)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## Faszi (16. März 2017)

Zuckerhut


----------



## Hanxs (16. März 2017)

@Faszi In der Tat. Bitte übernehmen Sie!


----------



## Th. (16. März 2017)

@Faszi : 2 Minuten bis zur Auflösung - scheint rekordverdächtig...


----------



## Faszi (16. März 2017)

Vielen Dank an Th. 
Ging wirklich schnell, sehen, eintippen, abschicken war alles eins.
Das Rätseln soll aber auch gleich weitergehen, wie der Berg im Hintergrund heißt wird ja bekannt sein. Die Frage ist: Wo stehe ich?


----------



## Th. (17. März 2017)

Schickes Bild in die Tiefe des Raumes sozusagen...
ich denke du stehst auf diesem Aussichtspunkt oberhalb Ohorns, heißt der Tanneberg?
Vor dir die Röderhäuser, dann die Häuser Karolinenhöhe, dahinter Kirche Bretnig (Hauswalde), im Dunst links Stolpen und Hintergrund Schneeberg.


----------



## Faszi (17. März 2017)

Absolut richtig und gut in den Details beschrieben, das müsste paar Zusatzpunkte geben...
Also Th. ist am dransten.
Die Aussicht vom Tanneberg ist absolut empfehlenswert, hier zu finden:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=51.1777&mlon=14.0609#map=16/51.1777/14.0609


----------



## Th. (17. März 2017)

Ok, dann wieder was ganz leichtes, wo stehe ich?


----------



## Th. (21. März 2017)

Ich will gar nicht glauben, dass das keiner kennt...
Zugegeben, ein Fahrrad ist dort (zumindest in der Jahreszeit) eher ein exotisches Sportgerät...(ich war dort auch mainstream-mäßig, nicht zweirädrig unterwegs  ).

Los jetzt! Auflösung, und wenn kein Bild vorhanden - freigeben...

Nebenbei: Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ein Local mir verrät, was für Berge und Bauwerke da im Hintergrund zu sehen sind...
Bin trotz Kartenstudium nicht richtig schlau geworden...


----------



## ore-mountain (22. März 2017)

auf dem Dach von Sachsen

Der Hügel vor dem Pultscholle ist der Kupferhübel (910m). Da drauf ist die Kapelle „Zur unbefleckten Empfängnis der Jungfrau Maria“ und der Turm daneben ist ein alters Bergwerk.

Dann ist von links nach recht der Haßberg (994m) und der große Spitzberg (965m) und ganz hinten das böhmische Mittelgebirge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (22. März 2017)

Danke @ore-mountain für die Erklärung (ist nicht wirklich mein Revier dort) und du hast natürlich recht - ich bin auf dem Dach Sachsens, dem Fichtelberg.
Weitermachen.


----------



## ore-mountain (22. März 2017)

neues Rätsel:
Hinweis: das vorherige Rätsel sieht man am Horizont


----------



## ore-mountain (25. März 2017)

Hinweis: man sieht von links nach rechts Spiegelwald, Fichtelberg, Keilberg, Gottesgaber Spitzberg, Morgenleithe


----------



## kodak (26. März 2017)

Ich denke mal irgendwo entlang der Strecke https://www.erzgebirgische-aussichtsbahn.de/index.php?id=73 als ortsunkundiger kann ich aber den genauen Standort nicht eingrenzen


----------



## ore-mountain (26. März 2017)

nee, ich bin viel weiter weg!
Noch ein Hinweis: direkt vor mir ist eine Autobahn. Und es gibt von Dieser nur zwei Stellen von der man die drei höchsten Berge des Erzgebirges erkennen kann.


----------



## Orwell (26. März 2017)

Ich schätze mal du stehst da an der A72 irgendwo zwischen Härtensdorf und Zschocken?


----------



## ore-mountain (27. März 2017)

es geht in die richtige Richtung, aber noch nicht ganz


----------



## kodak (2. April 2017)

... damit das hier weitergeht mal 2 Tipps (hatte auf dem Handy doch die Autobahn als Gleise interpretiert ;-) )

1. Bei Waldkirchen erreicht die Trasse ihren schönsten Aussichtspunkt auf der 493 m über NN liegenden Marienhöhe
2. In der Nähe von Hartenstein an der Hohen Straße bietet die gefundene Linie einen herrlichen Panoramablick auf das Erzgebirge ...

... http://www.autobahn-online.de/a72geschichte.html


----------



## ore-mountain (3. April 2017)

Leider auch nicht ganz getroffen. Zweitens wurde auch schon von Orwell geraten.
Da das hier leider keiner erraten kann, löse ich jetzt auf.
Unten ist ein Teil von Wildenfels erkennbar. Ich befinde mich oberhalb von Reinsdorf nahe der Autobahnauffahrt Zwickau-West.
Da Orwell als erstes nahe dran war, gebührt ihm der Vortritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (3. April 2017)

Wir bleiben in der Region:


----------



## ore-mountain (3. April 2017)

Du stehst auf einem Aussichtsfelsen an dem sich ein sehr schöner Trail am Steilhang der Zwickauer Mulde entlangschlängelt. 
Der Blick geht Richtung Fährbrücke.


----------



## Orwell (3. April 2017)

Das ist korrekt!


----------



## ore-mountain (7. April 2017)

entschuldigt bitte die Verspätung!
hier ein neues Rätsel:


----------



## Faszi (7. April 2017)

Grüner Graben von Kühnheide nach Pobershau


----------



## Christin (7. April 2017)

Kann nicht sein, da der Talweg nicht so nah ist und viel weiter im Tal liegt. Aber ich weiß es auch nicht. Röhrgaben im Greifensteingebiet dürfte es ebensowenig sein. Eher im Westerzgebirge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (8. April 2017)

@ore-mountain Schönes Bild!



Faszi schrieb:


> Grüner Graben...


Genau an diesen Namen dachte ich auch spontan. Allerdings hatte ich ihn woanders verortet.


Christin schrieb:


> ... Westerzgebirge?


Genau dort zwischen Aue und Bockau. Heisst allerdings Floßgraben. Der Floßgrabenweg ist für MTBler viel schöner zu fahren als die Radautobahn...


----------



## ore-mountain (11. April 2017)

bis jetzt alles falsch.
Allerdings ging ein von euch genannter Gedankengang in die richtige Richtung ;-)


----------



## kodak (11. April 2017)

...Ich denke schon das es der Kunstgraben am greifensteinweiher ist, kenne ich vom greifenstein marathon ein wenig...


----------



## ore-mountain (13. April 2017)

Du meinst sicherlich den Röhrgraben unterhalb der Greifensteine. Das ist richtig!


----------



## dukestah (13. April 2017)

da ist doch aber radfahren nicht erlaubt...


----------



## ore-mountain (13. April 2017)

siehst du dort jemand Radfahren?


----------



## gtbulls (13. April 2017)

Das war ne echt harte Nuss @ore-mountain. Irgendwie ähneln sich diese Gräben, so dass ich schon allein mit der Bezeichnung durcheinanderkam - gut das mal wieder sortiert zu haben .
Und das Osterei legt @kodak in den Rätselfred .


----------



## kodak (13. April 2017)

... so, nachdem geklärt ist das ein Fahrrad auf einem gesperrten Weg stehen darf, hier nun das Osterrätselbild, dort darf man auf alle Fälle hochoffiziell fahren ... also wo war ich?


----------



## mr.malcom (13. April 2017)

Marienquelle unterhalb von Hinterhermsdorf auf der "Radroute im Nationalpark".


----------



## kodak (14. April 2017)

@mr.malcom so ist es...die Marienstatue ist neu, voriges Jahr stand dort noch nicht so etwas passendes...Also das nächste Osterei bitte legen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (14. April 2017)

@kodak die Statue ist mir bis zu deinem Bild auch noch nicht aufgefallen.

Dann wollen wir mal...
Wo bin ich?


----------



## kodak (14. April 2017)

@mr.malcom  ... geniales Foto, sitze aber immer im Auto (wenn ich schon mal dort bin), wenn er sich so fein zeigt, sein Nebelgewand angelegt hat ...


----------



## mr.malcom (14. April 2017)

@kodak danke, aber genaugenommen ist der Aufnahme-Standpunkt nicht mit dem Auto zu erreichen, auch wenn weg Weg geteert ist...


----------



## kodak (14. April 2017)

@mr.malcom ... Schon klar das du nicht auf /an der B??? stehst, das passt vom Blickwinkel her nicht...meinte das Motiv als solches...


----------



## mr.malcom (14. April 2017)

Ich wollte es nur erwähnt haben. 

Obwohl ich des öfteren (vermutlich gestörte) Radfaher auf der B??? sehe. Das würd ich mir auf keinen Fall auf dem Stück antun.


----------



## Th. (15. April 2017)

edit: ...wieder gelöscht...
...ich glaube, ich denke noch mal drüber nach...war Unsinn.

Sehr schönes Bild, ich glaube ich muss mal wieder auf den Berg - die Ilse-Bähnert-Säule kenne ich noch gar nicht...


----------



## mr.malcom (15. April 2017)

Ich glaub das ist der Obelisk um LTE, den Gott des mobilen Internet´s zu huldigen.


----------



## Th. (15. April 2017)

Zum Rätsel:
Ich denke, du stehst mehr oder weniger an der Elbe. Dort wo seit Jahren der Radwegschluss parallel zur B172 geplant ist...


----------



## mr.malcom (15. April 2017)

@Th. den Link zu Säule und den Namen würd ich ja entfernen... 
oder wolltest du damit lösen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (15. April 2017)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist der Obelisk um LTE, den Gott des mobilen Internet´s zu huldigen.



Der ist gut!


----------



## mr.malcom (15. April 2017)

Th. schrieb:


> Zum Rätsel:
> Ich denke, du stehst mehr oder weniger an der Elbe. Dort wo seit Jahren der Radwegschluss parallel zur B172 geplant ist...



Volltreffer!

Hier das Bild in der kompletten Ansicht:


----------



## Th. (15. April 2017)

Th. schrieb:


> Zum Rätsel:
> Ich denke, du stehst mehr oder weniger an der Elbe. Dort wo seit Jahren der Radwegschluss parallel zur B172 geplant ist...



Nebenbei: Ist da mittlerweile was geschehen...oder was in Arbeit...oder weiterhin Rüttelkatzenkopfpflaster? Es fehlten da ja wohl nur rund 500m...


----------



## mr.malcom (15. April 2017)

Das Bild habe ich am 31.10.16 gemacht. Da hat es auf dem kurzen Stück noch ganz ordentlich das Plastikesstübchen durcheinandergerüttelt.
...auch mit Fully. 
Bis auf das Kurze Stück gegenüber dem Prossener Hafen ist aber alles Kinderwagentauglich geteert.


----------



## Th. (15. April 2017)

Ok, nicht wirklich ein Rätsel...aber immer wieder so ein Moment am Morgen....
"Wo bin ich?" ist hier fast zu albern - "Was hätte hier sein können" wäre wahrscheinlich die bessere Frage...


----------



## mr.malcom (16. April 2017)

@Th. schönes Foto, du stehst bei O*****, links ist der F********** und rechts sind die S************ zu sehen.

Hm, meine Tastatur scheint nur noch Sterne zu schreiben. Vieleicht kann ja jemand lösen, dessen Tastatur funktioniert. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (17. April 2017)

...Also die letzten beiden Worte enden auf stein und steine, wobei ich nicht weiß ob  Otto so viele Schrammen vom Falken hat...


----------



## Th. (17. April 2017)

Nachdem das "Wo bin ich?" nun reichlich umschrieben wurde, vielleicht noch mal die Frage "Was hätte hier sein können?" in den Raum geworfen...


----------



## mr.malcom (17. April 2017)

Th. schrieb:


> ...vielleicht noch mal die Frage "Was hätte hier sein können?...


So, nu steh ich da mit offenem Haar...


----------



## Th. (17. April 2017)

Hilft dir (oder jemand anderem) der Querlink zum Großdeutschlandring bezüglich meiner Frage?


----------



## kodak (18. April 2017)

...naja, wenn da ein Großparkplatz entstehen sollte für 250.000 Käfer vielleicht dieser? Logistisch jetzt nicht der beste Standort aber von der Fläche her passend...Aber nur raten, die Rennstrecke hätte ich damit nie in Verbindung gebracht...


----------



## Th. (18. April 2017)

Da will ich mal auflösen:
Direkt haben beide Projekte nicht wirklich was miteinander zu tun - wobei ich nicht ausschließen will, dass sich die Projektanten des immerhin nahezu fertiggestellten (Groß)Deutschlandrings von einem Projekt eines gewissen Herrn Rudolf Sendig auf Ostrauer Flur inspirieren ließen.
Besagter Herr plante in den Jahren vor dem ersten Weltkrieg ebendort einen "Weltsportplatz" mit u.a. einer 4km langen Autorennstrecke.
Nachzulesen auf Wikipedia bzw. ausführlicher da.
Und um den Kreis zum Rätselbild zu schließen - als ich am Tag der Aufnahme in aller Ruhe zur Emmabank spazierte und mir dabei vorallem die zweite Projektskizze (aus dem 2.Link) vor Augen hielt...
...bloß gut!

Ich denke, @mr.malcom  hatte zuerst den Daumen drauf und soll weitermachen (die zweite Frage war eh nur als Füllmaterial zum einfachen Motiv gedacht).


----------



## mr.malcom (18. April 2017)

OK, wenn das so angeordnet wird mach ich mal weiter. 

Sollte eigentlich keine nennenswertes Problem sein.

Wo bin ich hier:


----------



## Th. (19. April 2017)

Meine einzige Idee zum Bild wäre Gickelsberg und Waitzdorfer Höhe aus nördlicher Richtung gesehen. Im Dunst links davon gerade noch so zu erkennen möglicherweise Gohrisch und Papststein. Standort vielleicht irgendwo bei Krumhermsdorf.


----------



## mr.malcom (19. April 2017)

Du bist mit deinen Vermutungen verdammt nahe dran. Nur der Standort "bei Krumhermsdorf" ist mir noch etwas zu ungenau. 
Aber den Standort bekommst du mit Sicherheit noch etwas genauer raus.


----------



## Th. (19. April 2017)

Oha.
Jetzt wird die Latte aber ganz schön hochgelegt...
Ich war schon ganz glücklich mit der Gickelsberg-Idee.
Mal sehen, ob ich morgen Zeit für Recherchen habe.
(Jetzt sitze ich beim Bier)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (19. April 2017)

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, da ich mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt habe.


Th. schrieb:


> ...Gickelsberg und Waitzdorfer Höhe aus nördlicher Richtung gesehen...


Sind vollkommen richtig, aber den Foto-Ort hätte ich gern noch einen Tick genauer.


----------



## Th. (19. April 2017)

Ich arbeite daran...


----------



## Th. (19. April 2017)

Um mir etwas Erleichterung zu verschaffen: Ist der  Standort ein markanter Punkt?

Nachtrag: So richtig kann ich den Fotostandpunkt nicht zuordnen, wenn ich mich festlegen soll, würde ich auf die Verbindungsstraße Krumhermsdorf/Ulbersdorf tippen. Dort so vor dem höchsten Punkt am Waldrand.


----------



## mr.malcom (20. April 2017)

Nicht ganz, ist aber nur ca. 700m Luftlinie entfernt, aber trotdem sehr gut erraten.
Als markanten Punkt in der Nähe könnte man den Ulbersdorfer Bahnhof nennen.

Standpunkt ist +/- hier.
@Th. ist also wieder an der Reihe.


----------



## Th. (21. April 2017)

Nun, machen wir weiter mit einem Schnappschuss:

Als es mich unlängst mal wieder in meine Lieblings-Riesenschnitzelkneipe zog, musste ich aus verschiedenen Gründen etwas weiter weg parken. Zurückeilend zum Platz meiner Begierde kam ich an diesem liebevoll gestalteten historischen Holzkunstwerk vorbei und hielt kurz inne...



Mir fiel auf, das "Papa" im Bild durchaus ein paar Trainingseinheiten bräuchte.
Einen selbstkritischen Blick später verwarf ich getreu dem DTSB-Moto: "Jedermann an jedem Ort einmal in der Woche Sport!" mein Ziel Riesenschnitzelkneipe.
Wo fand dieses epochale Ereignis statt?


----------



## kodak (22. April 2017)

in Freital Somsdorf steht dieses Kunstwerk...Das Erbgericht ist die Gaststätte dazu ... ich kannte das vorher nicht als "Schnitzelanlaufpunkt", sondern einfach nur bei einer Wanderung wollten wir dort einkehren, erster Versuch schlug wegen Überfüllung fehl, 2. Versuch klappte dann ... auch ausserhalb der Schnitzelfraktion gutes Essen zu sehr bodenständigen Preisen, was dann auch die Auslastung beim ersten Versuch erklärte ... natürlich immer wieder sehr amüsiert über dieses wirkliche Meisterwerk und irgendwie auch froh darüber das es die Zeit zu gut überlebt, natürlich musste auch ich es der Nachwelt als Foto erhalten ;-)


----------



## CC. (22. April 2017)

Was Ihr alles so ausgrabt...! Fein.


----------



## Th. (22. April 2017)

Da muss ich gar nichts mehr ergänzen.
@kodak hat in allen Punkten recht und ist wieder dran.


----------



## kodak (22. April 2017)

eigentlich müsste ich ja dieses Bild als Rätsel stellen, würde zur Zeit des von @Th. geposteten gut passen ... ja lieber @CC. wir tun alles um ein wenig WeiterBildung zu bringen, neben dem Rätselgedanken ;-)





aber liegt leider nicht in Sachsen :-( ... also es kann gern sich jemand einen Bonuspunkt sammeln, gilt aber leider nicht als Fahrkarte :-(

als Fahrkarte für das nächste Bild hätte ich aber ein anderes Kuriosum im Angebot, ja das hätte es in der DDR definitiv nicht gegeben, also der absolute Gegenpol zuzusagen:





also bevor der Brexit kommt und damit auch dieses Unikat verschwinden muss

Wo bin ich da nur gelandet ;-) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (23. April 2017)

okay ... ein wenig mehr Bild ...


----------



## kodak (23. April 2017)

okay, es ist Sonntag, also noch eine Impression ... wie man sehen kann haben sie sich schon auf den Brexit vorbereitet und die deutsche Telefonzelle älteren Typs in Position gebracht ;-)





... das Bild vorher enthält übrigens einen verspäteten Aprilscherz, aber dort standen nur solche Aprilscherzbehafteten Dinge, die nichts mit der Gegend zu tun haben ... das Gebäude hat übrigens eine wechselvolle Geschichte, jetzt gehört es wieder denen, denen es bis 1945 gehörte, genau 24 Jahre, nein kein Adel und kein Bauer aber ein Großgrundbesitzer schon, aber nicht von der Natur die man damit gemeinläufig verbindet, sondern ganz anderer Natur ...
 hier noch einmal das Bild mit dem Aprilscherz (der natürlich keiner ist, sondern höchst amtlich aber Rätselnde kommen da leicht auf eine falsche Spur ;-) )


----------



## zr0wrk (24. April 2017)

kodak schrieb:


> (...) höchst amtlich aber Rätselnde kommen da leicht auf eine falsche Spur


Du meinst, das Chemnitzer Kennzeichen taugt nicht als Hinweis?


----------



## kodak (24. April 2017)

@zr0wrk ... richtig, das ist der Aprilscherz ... alle Fahrzeuge dort im Gelände hatten C-UL ???? Kennzeichen, was schon sehr verwundert hat, aber da es ja einem sehr natürlichen Großgrundbesitzer handelt ...

@All hatte ich schon gesagt das die Grenze nach Tschechien sehr nah ist? früher diente der unscheinbare Grenzbach auch zur Zerkleinerung von Gestein zum Zwecke der späteren Verhüttung, der "Ort" selbst trägt aber einen Namen der damit nichts zu tun hat, "Ort" weil es eher eine Ansammlung von 3 Gehöften und eben diesem herrlichen Gebäude handelt ... 1890 lebten da immerhin 26 Personen


----------



## sbradl (24. April 2017)

Ich könnte schwören, ich hab das Gebäude schonmal gesehen... nur wo?


----------



## kodak (24. April 2017)

@sbradl ... wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe ist Dein Revier wesentlich östlicher im Dreiländereck ... wenige Kilometer in der Nähe meines Standortes gibt es aber dann aber sehr identische Gesteine ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (24. April 2017)

Wenn ich da schonmal war dann müsste das vor meiner MTB-Zeit gewesen sein. Irgendwann zur (Grund-)Schulzeit...


----------



## kodak (25. April 2017)

... dachte es kommt mehr input, genug Hinweise gab es ja ... also in der Nähe ist eine sehr deutliche Landmarke zu finden, die wiederum sowohl aus dem Gestein was ganz in der Nähe sehr eindrucksvoll ansteht besteht als auch aus Stolpener Gestein ... dazwischen sind größere Wiesen,  um die sich die Leute mit dem Chemnitzer Kennzeichen seit 1990 wieder kümmern und die am gesuchten Ort eben 1921 begannen ...


----------



## Th. (25. April 2017)

kodak schrieb:


> ... dachte es kommt mehr input, genug Hinweise gab es ja ...



Ja, sehe ich auch so. 
Mir ist es auch nicht sofort eingefallen, obwohl ich dort auch mehrfach vorbei bin (da stand die Telefonzelle noch nicht), aber die Hinweise waren zu offensichtlich.
Du bist am Bienhof bei Oelsen und dein "Großgrundbesitzer" sind die Naturschützer. Genauer gesagt der Landesverein Sächsischer Heimatschutz.


----------



## kodak (25. April 2017)

@Th. ... so ist es, die Telefonzellen befinden sich vor dem Herrenhaus in Bienhof, welches nach einer Zeit als Ferienheim des KCA Dresden genutzt wurde und nun wieder im Besitz des Landesvereines ist, dem auch ein Großteil der umliegenden Wiesen gehören, welche unter Naturschutz stehen ... früher war der Bienhof einmal ein Hammerwerk, wo Erz zerkleinert wurde ... der Berg in der Nähe ist der Sattelberg, unten Sandstein und oben Basalt (Stolpen) ... die Telefonzellen sind schon irgendwie witzig, da sie überhaupt keinen Bezug zu allem anderen haben ...
das andere Bild ist in Großräschen, die Worte sind aus der Nationalhymne der DDR, 3. Strophe ... habe ich schon nie gelernt ;-) ... interessant das so etwas noch existiert ... also weiter geht es mit @Th. ...


----------



## Th. (25. April 2017)

Um mal zu zeigen, dass ich ab und an auch mal das Rad bewege:



...und auch mit der Gewissheit, dass trotz Reduzierung auf das Unwesentliche die Locals wie z.B. kod.. sofort wissen wo das ist...

...und unabhängig vom Rätselthread für @CC. noch ein Bonus-Schnappschuss:


----------



## flashblack (25. April 2017)

Das könnte oberhalb von Radebeul sein, genauer gesagt hier.


----------



## Th. (25. April 2017)

Jawoll .
Der Punkt geht an @flashblack
Ich stehe bei der Blechburg.
Fährt man von dieser aus westwärts erreicht man vor der Aussicht auf Radebeul ein Gründstück, welches heutzutage in Händen diverser Rechtsänwälte ist, zu meiner frühen Kindheit war das MEIN Kindergarten. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft wir Knirpse von da zur Blechburg gelaufen sind, an dem Brunnenbecken , welches damals noch richtig in Schuss war, gab es immer das Märchen vom Froschkönig.
Hach...glückliche Kinderjahre, damals Anfang der 1970er...
...und wenn ich heute da lang fahre, auf "meinem" Kindergartentrail...


----------



## CC. (25. April 2017)

Danke für die Dreingabe  Eigentlich stehe ich ja nicht so auf die alten Klamotten, wobei ich ja auch solche Fotos gemacht habe, aber mich nie trauen würde, die hier zu zeigen.


----------



## flashblack (26. April 2017)

Das Bild hab ich von der "Dachterrasse" meines (ultra-)Kurzurlaubsdomizil geschossen



wo war ich und als Zusatzfrage wo hab ich genächtigt?


----------



## Th. (26. April 2017)

flashblack schrieb:


> (...) als Zusatzfrage wo hab ich genächtigt?



Im Eine-Million-Sterne-Hotel vermute ich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (26. April 2017)

... Ich denke ähnlich aber eher ohne Sternenhimmelsicht, also mir wäre keine Boofe in der Bauform bekannt ;-) ... so ein wenig eingrenzen das Ganze ... links Lilienstein, rechts Königstein, dazwischen die Kleinhennersdorfer Steine, links vor dem Lilienstein der Bärenstein ... alles hypothetische Annahmen


----------



## flashblack (26. April 2017)

Königstein stimmt, beim Rest liegst du leider falsch. Wie man an der Uhrzeit sieht ist es ein Sonnenuntergangsbild. 


Th. schrieb:


> Im Eine-Million-Sterne-Hotel vermute ich mal.


Leider nein. Meine Mitstreiter zogen es vor zum schlafen einen etwas windgeschützteren Schlafplatz aufzusuchen


----------



## Th. (26. April 2017)

@kodak , Boofe schon klar. Sternenhimmel -Hotel ist ja eher ein Synonym.
Beim Standort täuschst du dich aber erstaunlich gewaltig. Blickrichtung ist nach Westen. Ganz links ist die Gohrisch- Spitze. Der Tafelberg ist der Pfaffenstein (rechts ganz markant der Ausstiegsueberhang der "Selekta" am Nordturm), Quirl bissel undefiniert in der Mitte, rechts die Festung.
Foto-Standpunkt denke ich, ist auf dem Kleinhennersdorfer Stein.


----------



## Th. (26. April 2017)

Oh, @flashblack  Kommentar überlesen...
Ihr werdet (oder du  wirst) doch nicht in der Lichterhöhle genaechtigt haben...
Gibt am Kleihedo doch jede Menge huebscher Boofen...


----------



## flashblack (27. April 2017)

Th. schrieb:


> Oh, @flashblack  Kommentar überlesen...
> Ihr werdet (oder du  wirst) doch nicht in der Lichterhöhle genaechtigt haben...
> Gibt am Kleihedo doch jede Menge huebscher Boofen...


Doch genau da waren wir, alles richtig!


----------



## Th. (29. April 2017)

Ich finde gerade kein geeignetes Rätselbild - wenn also jemand möchte...


----------



## kodak (4. Mai 2017)

... damit hier wieder mal etwas passiert ... wir waren ja auf ein wenig Nostalgie-Trip ... da passt das doch gut dazu 





Wo und über was wacht die Eule aus vergangener Zeit ;-)


----------



## mr.malcom (4. Mai 2017)

Rhododendronpark überhalb von Rathen?


----------



## kodak (4. Mai 2017)

@mr.malcom ... Vollkommen richtig, es ist der rhododendronpark oberhalb von Rathen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (4. Mai 2017)

Ist schon ne Weile her, das ich dort war, werd ich mir mal wieder auf die Liste schreiben.

Hm, das einzige Bild das halbwegs noch als Rätsel durchgeht:


----------



## Hendrik1988 (4. Mai 2017)

Sollte der Lilienstein sein.


----------



## mr.malcom (4. Mai 2017)

Wenn du mir noch sagst wo ich war, darfste weitermachen.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (4. Mai 2017)

Blickrichtung sollte Ost sein. Ich kenne mich dort nicht wirklich aus. Für mich ist das nur eine Wiese. Laut Karte evtl. irgendwo bei Thurmsdorf.


----------



## mr.malcom (4. Mai 2017)

Dafür das du dich dort nicht auskennst hast du es erstaunlich korrekt erraten.
Damit bist du an der Reihe.

Rechts auserhalb des Bildes befinden sich das Biedermann Mausoleum und die Thiele Aussicht.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (4. Mai 2017)

Zu Fuß war ich schon mal oben. Die Säule auf dem Lilienstein ist ein guter Anhaltspunkt für die Blickrichtung, der Standort nur getippt.

Wir verlassen Ostsachsen...

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2143801]
	
[/URL]

Auf welchem Berg stehe ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (5. Mai 2017)

Pöhlberg mit Blick in Richtung Scheibenberg


----------



## Hendrik1988 (5. Mai 2017)

Ist natürlich richtig. Dich schließe ich das nächste mal vom Rätsel aus.


----------



## ore-mountain (5. Mai 2017)

Hendrik, ich warte auf den Tag, auf den du ein Rätsel aus dem Erz reinstellst welches ich nicht errate 

Nächstes Rätsel:


----------



## Sonnen-Biker (6. Mai 2017)

Ich vermute am Auersberg mit Blick zur Talsperre Sosa.


----------



## ore-mountain (6. Mai 2017)

Deine Vermutung ist richtig!


----------



## Sonnen-Biker (6. Mai 2017)

Ok, dann geht es weiter  . Ich greife mal auf ein Bild zurück, das von der Jahreszeit her (zum Glück ;-) ) gerade nicht passt. Mal sehen ob es jemand ohne Hinweis löst.


----------



## Sonnen-Biker (8. Mai 2017)

Hm, das Bild ist wohl doch noch etwas zu nichtssagend?! Na gut, ein paar Meter weiter gelaufen und die Blickrichtung geändert sah es so aus:


----------



## gtbulls (10. Mai 2017)

Keine Mühen gescheut, um die Bilder gemäß der Jahreszeit upzudaten:






Das quer zu Bild 1 stehende Schild lesbar gemacht:


----------



## spümco (10. Mai 2017)

Das ist doch mal ne Auflösung...


----------



## Sonnen-Biker (10. Mai 2017)

Sehr gut gelöst  und für den Beitrag zur Heimatkunde gibt es noch ein *chen ;-) . Weiter geht's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (11. Mai 2017)

Faire Freunde des sportlichen Rätselns wählen ihren Schwierigkeitsgrad anhand der Ortskenntnis selbst:
S0. Stadt?
S1. Turm?
S2. Standort?


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Mai 2017)

Plauen, Bärensteinturm, Wolfsberg?


----------



## gtbulls (11. Mai 2017)

@ore-mountain fährt mühelos auf S2


----------



## zr0wrk (11. Mai 2017)

Ich habe ja den Eindruck, zwischen Plauen und Freital kann man @ore-mountain nichts zeigen, das er nicht schon gesehen hat.


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Mai 2017)

Um es nochmal zu erwähnen: Heimatkunde ;-)

Früher gab es das mal als Schulfach. Meines Erachtens sollte man das auch wieder einführen. Vermutlich bekommen aber Einige bei dem Begriff "Heimat" schnell Schnappatmung ...


----------



## zr0wrk (11. Mai 2017)

Naja, ich hab das Fach auch unterrichtet bekommen. Aber die Umrisse aller Berge des Erzegebirges und der der darauf befindlichen Bauten habe ich nicht auswendig lernen müssen. Zum Glück, sag ich mal. Aber ich habe ja auch damals nicht im Erzgebirge gelebt.


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Mai 2017)

gtbulls schrieb:


> @ore-mountain fährt mühelos auf S2


Ab S2 wird es doch erst interessant. S3 mit S4-Stellen noch besser


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Mai 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab das Fach auch unterrichtet bekommen. Aber die Umrisse aller Berge des Erzegebirges und der der darauf befindlichen Bauten habe ich nicht auswendig lernen müssen. Zum Glück, sag ich mal. Aber ich habe ja auch damals nicht im Erzgebirge gelebt.


Ich muss auch gestehen, Berge sind meine Welt 

Neues Rätsel gibt es morgen!


----------



## ore-mountain (12. Mai 2017)

Das neue Rätsel ist nicht ganz regelkonform. Ich steigere wie gtbulls den Schwierigkeitsgrad:
1: was sehe ich Markantes?
2: wo stehe ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (12. Mai 2017)

...und die Männer wollen im Stillen nur raus in den Garten und Grillen...


----------



## kodak (12. Mai 2017)

Da ich eh nur S1 fahren würde nehme ich den chicken way und tippe auf den Hirschfelsen bei Greiz...


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Mai 2017)

Das ist soweit richtig. Auf dem Hirschfelsen steht das Sophienkreuz, auch einfach Weißes Kreuz genannt.
Der Sprung von S1 auf S2-Niveau sollte jetzt auch noch zu schaffen sein! Also, wo stehe ich?


----------



## kodak (13. Mai 2017)

... okay, ich werde wohl trotzdem bei S2 absteigen und schieben/tragen aber hier kann ich es ja ohne Probleme probieren ... Du stehst auf der Teufelskanzel ;-) ... wenn es falsch ist tut es hier nicht weh  ... so in etwa http://www.vogtland360.de/site/galerie/index.php?noerdliches_vogtland/  ...  Bild 22/27


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Mai 2017)

geht doch ;-)


----------



## gtbulls (14. Mai 2017)

Wer meine vermeintlich wirre Textzeile nicht deuten konnte, das sollte ein Hinweis sein, inwiefern @ore-mountain s Rätselbild "nicht ganz regelkonform" war; aber @kodak hat schnell und perfekt gelöst, also weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (14. Mai 2017)

naja der @ore-mountain hatte es ja schon geäussert das er "ausserhalb" ist, naja Tschechien habe ich mal auf Grund der Topologie ausgeschlossen, dann eben mein Glück mit "weisses Kreuz Vogtland" probiet und siehe da ... also alles gut, da hat mir die Textzeile @gtbulls mehr Kopfzerbrechen bereitet (dachte an eine Kleingartensparte im Rücken des Fotografen ;-) ) ... so also wieder in das sächsische Heimatland



 ...
S1 wo bin ich, S1+ was war hier und S2 was sind das für monströse Halterungen nur


----------



## leler (14. Mai 2017)

Weiß nicht genau, weshalb, aber aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich mal tippen: Seifersdorfer Tal?


----------



## kodak (14. Mai 2017)

@leler ...leider ist es das nicht


----------



## kodak (15. Mai 2017)

okay, eine geringfügige Veränderung des Standortes ...


----------



## kodak (16. Mai 2017)

... das kleine Bächlein erinnert vom Namen her sehr an die Weihnachtszeit, aber eigentlich kann man es auch das ganze Jahr essen und kaufen ... ja und hinter mir ist viel junges Holz sehr wild am wachsen ...


----------



## Th. (16. Mai 2017)

Beim ersten Hinweis musste in spontan an Pulsnitz(er Lebkuchen) denken. Zum Zweiten habe ich keine Idee...Allerdings ist die Pulsnitz recht schnell mehr als ein Bächlein und fließt im Oberlauf eigentlich nur durch Äcker und Ortschaften - kann es somit nicht sein


----------



## kodak (16. Mai 2017)

[email protected] ... ja Lebkuchen war eine gute Idee und natürlich keine Nürnberger sondern Pulsnitzer ;-) ... naja das als Fluss zu bezeichnen fällt mir schwer, deswegen die Bezeichnung Bach ... naja bei einem Normalpegel von 40 cm am einzigsten Pegel bestimmt eine Auslegungssache, oft wird 5 m Breite als Bemessungsgrenze angegeben .... also davon ist sie am Standort weit entfernt und schiffbar schon erst recht nicht (nicht einmal Kanu ;-) ... oberhalb von Pulsnitz bin nicht, auch das ist richtig ... die junge Bewaldung sollte doch ein guter Hinweis sein, man sagt wohl auch Ödlandbiotope zu solchen Flächen, die durch verschiedene menschliche Eingriffe entstanden sind ... nun seit 0,25 Jh. ist dem völlig anders ...


----------



## Th. (16. Mai 2017)

Na super.
Jetzt erinnere ich mich...Renaturierung die in die Hose ging:
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/hochwasser-reisst-steine-aus-3579019.html

Tja, so ein kleines Bächlein täuscht hin und wieder den Einen oder Anderen.


----------



## gtbulls (16. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank an @Th. für den interessanten Link! Ohne @kodak s Hinweise wäre ich nie auf die Pulsnitz und mithin Königsbrück gekommen - allerdings habe ich immer noch an den "monströsen Halterungen" gerätselt - ich meine die beim Kameliengucken gesehen zu haben, aber ich komm beim besten Willen nicht mehr drauf, wofür diese Steine mal gut waren


----------



## kodak (16. Mai 2017)

@Th. ja Danke, den Artikel kannte ich auch noch nicht ... ja es gab wohl ziemlich viel Stress im Vorfeld des Wehr-Rückbaus, da haben natürlich solche Ereignisse nochmals richtig Wasser ins brennende Öl gekippt ...





ein wenig realsitisch muss man allerdings die Beschreibung des Gondelteiches betrachten ... den gab es seit 1975 nicht mehr





die Königsbrücker Heide war eben nicht nur der bekannte Truppenübungsplatz, sondern da gab es richtig böse Dinge ...





@gtbulls da wären wir auch schon bei den ominösen Teilchen die dort die Absperrung halten, das sind Panzersperren aus Granit, die schön tief eingebuddelt waren sie wirklich nicht überfahrbar, an dem glatten Granit hätte die Kette keine Chance gehabt, die Höhe ist auch entsprechend gewählt und auch wenn die Wanne massiv ist, hätte nicht versuchen wollen es zu probieren ... glaubt mir, da wo der Panzer nicht weiterkommt ist wirklich Schluß (richtige topographische Karten hatten dazu durchschnittliche Baumabstände und Durchmesser verzeichnet, bis 120 cm Umfang ging es ... )

@Th. bitte übernehmen sie ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (16. Mai 2017)

Komplexes Thema die Königsbrücker Heide...
Ohne die Tipps von @kodak wäre ich aber nie darauf gekommen. Oberhalb Königsbrücks hat die naturbelassene Pulsnitz im sehr empfehlenswerten Tiefenthal schon so knapp 5m Breite. Deshalb war dieses Rinnsal im Rätselbild mit dem marginalen Flutschutz auch kaum vorstellbar die Pulsnitz. Bin Mal gespannt auf den nächsten Starkregen im Einzugsgebiet...
Wie auch immer - ich habe es ohne wesentliche Tipps nicht wirklich erkannt - Rätsel ist freigegeben...
Also, wer wollte schon immer mal....


----------



## Faszi (16. Mai 2017)

Das ist ja peinlich, als Königsbeücker aufgewachsen habe ich aber das neue noch nicht gesehen, in der Grünmetzmühle bei Herrn Schlereth bin ich noch rumgegondelt, das war wirklich ein Abenteuerparadies für Kinder, Baumhäuser, Schaukeln die über das Wasser gingen, der heutige TÜV hätte aufgeschrien...
Muss ich mir dringend mal ansehen...


----------



## kodak (28. Mai 2017)

... keiner Lust ... okay, ich hätte da etwas neues zu entdecken ... keine Angst, wie immer geht es schwer los ... also wo war ich heute


----------



## Faszi (28. Mai 2017)

Die Kugel habe ich schonmal gesehen, ich glaube das war in der Nähe eines kleineren Flusses....


----------



## kodak (28. Mai 2017)

...ich hatte auch gedacht das sie doch sehr markant ist, ja ein Flüsschen ist definitiv in der Nähe und war auch sehr wichtig für die Produktion, sogar in 2-facher Hinsicht...


----------



## Raumfahrer (29. Mai 2017)

Könnte das an der Röder, im Seifersdorfer Tal sein? Die Niedermühle bei Seifersdorf wäre mein Tip...


----------



## kodak (29. Mai 2017)

@Raumfahrer leider nein, würde passen da dort gleiches Produkt angesiedelt war...hier wurde aber bis 1991 produziert...


----------



## Faszi (29. Mai 2017)

Im benachbarten Gebäude wurden doch wohl bis vor kurzem doch Fahrradkurbeln gefertigt http://www.customcranks.de/de/?


----------



## kodak (29. Mai 2017)

@Faszi  ... Ja so ist es wohl, daß kannte ich aber noch nicht, immer wieder erstaunlich was man nebenbei noch so erfahren kann ...es ist die Stadtmühle/Walkmühle im Wesenitztal bei Stolpen...









also weiter geht es mit @Faszi

PS: es gab keinerlei Hinweise auf custumcranks irgendwo, dem Haus, was zur Adresse passen würde, war anzusehen das es vor ein paar Jahren mal mit viel Liebe ausgebaut wurde ... google verrät auch gern mehr zu etwaigen Gründen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (30. Mai 2017)

Schön wenn sich so Sachen zusammenfügen/ergänzen. Es gibt auf die Kurbeln noch einen kleinen Hinweis, neben der Einfahrt steht ein Holzstamm und da sind ein paar Kurbeln angeschraubt.
Jetzt aber gleich was Neues, wo befindet sich denn diese Schrift?


----------



## Faszi (31. Mai 2017)

Keiner ne Idee?
In der Stadt befindet sich ein gar herrschaftliches Bauwerk...


----------



## kodak (1. Juni 2017)

...Also ich kenne solch ein Gebäude in Weixdorf aber das ist es nicht...vielleicht passt das ja? 

"An der nach Chemnitz führenden Chaussee befindet sich eine Chausseegelder-Einnahme.

Das herrschaftliche Gebäude, „der Jägerhof“, wurde im Jahre 1565 vom Churfürsten August erbaut und diente zur Aufbewahrung des zur Jagd nöthigen Geräthes.
"


----------



## Faszi (1. Juni 2017)

Nein, Weixdorf ist es nicht, aber die Himmelsrichtung aus der Landeshauptstadt gesehen stimmt.


----------



## Faszi (2. Juni 2017)

Immer noch keine Ahnung?
Wenige hundert Meter entfernt hat man diesen Ausblick:


----------



## Th. (3. Juni 2017)

Kann es sein, dass gleich rechts des Bildausschnittes ein Kirchturm befindet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (3. Juni 2017)

@Th. : Stimmt genau


----------



## Th. (3. Juni 2017)

Dann sage ich mal du bist in Königsbrück.
Auf dem zweiten Bild ist das Schloss zu sehen, der Turm ist das Torhaus.
Die Chausseegeld - Einnahmestelle kenne ich nicht, diese wird wohl dann in nordoestlicher Richtig an der Hoyerswerdaer Str. liegen.


----------



## Faszi (3. Juni 2017)

@Th. Alles richtig, die Chausseegeld - Einnahmestelle ist an der Hoyerswerdaer Str. siehe Link. War schon schwer rauszufinden, Glückwunsch, Du bist dran!
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=51.26902&mlon=13.90545#map=17/51.26902/13.90545


----------



## Th. (5. Juni 2017)

Ok, dann weiter...
Ich meine in unmittelbarer Nähe gab es schon mal ein Rätsel.

Also, wo bin ich und was verbirgt sich im Wäldchen vor mir...?


----------



## Th. (6. Juni 2017)

Ok, dann lassen wir uns einfach mal ins dunkle Wäldchen reinrollen und finden...



...ein Kirchlein. Diese heißt wie die Höhe im Hintergrund, wobei der Name (heutzutage) überhaupt nicht mehr mit der Realität übereinstimmt...


----------



## Th. (7. Juni 2017)

Keiner eine Idee?
Dann noch eine Ansicht der Kapelle:



Zugegeben die eigentlich namensgebende Kirche wurde 1872 wegen Baufälligkeit abgerissen und durch einen Neubau an anderer Stelle (einem zentraleren Ort) nicht mehr benötigt. 30 Jahre später wurde dann an diesem geweihten Ort diese Kapelle als Familiengruft errichtet.
Erwähnter Robert Utz verstarb übrigens schon 1864 im Alter von rund 60 Jahren - keine Ahnung wie seine Mutter 1902...

Wie auch immer - in der sich bergabwärts ziemlich langen anschließenden Gemeinde erblickte zumindest eine erwähnenswerte Person das Licht der Welt und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - war dieser doch hauptverantwontwortlich für die Beleuchtung Dresdner Straßen vor reichlich 150 Jahren. Ich habe das Privileg (vorallem in der dunklen Jahreszeit), dass seine historische Gasbeleuchtung heute noch unser Viertel "beschattet" (nicht sarkastisch gemeint - damals war das Weltspitze, heute denkmalgeschützt mit allen Nachteilen)


----------



## kodak (8. Juni 2017)

... so ist die Natur, bei Menschen wächst das nichts nach, wenn es einmal kahl ist, hier ist es ganz anders, die Kahlehöhe ist es nicht mehr ... jetzt weiss ich endlich auch warum die Blochmannstrasse so heißt https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudolf_Sigismund_Blochmann (ob nach ihm oder einen seiner Brüder ist natürlich offen) ... Danke wieder einmal an @Th. für die interessante Geschichtsstunde und an die Datenkrake für die schnelle Lieferung der Lösung ;-)
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kahlehöhenkirche
... also sollte es richtig sein, so gebe ich gern frei


----------



## Th. (8. Juni 2017)

Sehr schön, @kodak hat natürlich recht - noch bevor ich meinen letzten Rätseltipp, die Reichstädter Windmühle loswerden konnte




hat er messerscharf recherchiert und kombiniert und die Kahle-Höhen-Kirche erraten






kodak schrieb:


> ... also sollte es richtig sein, so gebe ich gern frei



wenn ich das richtig deute, ist somit der Rätselthread freigegeben...Also los!


----------



## flashblack (9. Juni 2017)

Dann springe ich jetzt mal ein. Leider  ist es nur ein relativ schlechtes Handyfoto, aber ich denke man kanns erkennen:


----------



## flashblack (11. Juni 2017)

Da die Stelle anscheinend keiner kennt, gebe ich mal ein paar tips. Gesucht ist der Name des Gewässers, in welches das zu sehebde Bächlein fließt. Das darin fließende Wasser wechselt mehrmals seine Farbe. Bevor es in das gesuchte Gewässer fließt war es schwarz danach wird es golden und später auch noch rot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashblack (13. Juni 2017)

Da ich grad festgestellt habe, dass meine Frau doch ein Bild des gesuchten Gewässers gemacht hat, gibt es jetzt nochmal einen visuellen Tip.



p.s. der Weg war leider eher selten so gut zu befahren wie es hier auf dem Bild aussieht


----------



## kodak (13. Juni 2017)

Ich tippe mal auf den Aschergraben...Die Farben beziehen sich auf die verschiedenen Zuläufe bzw. die gelösten Erze... nur so eine Idee...


----------



## flashblack (13. Juni 2017)

Leider nein, aber ein Graben ist es. Die Farben beziehen sich auf die Namen der Gewässer aus dem das Wasser entnommen, später hineingeleitet wird bzw. weiterfließt.


----------



## ERZfox (13. Juni 2017)

Ich tippe auf den Röhrgraben, obwohl man da eigentlich nicht mit dem Rad lang dürfte, hmmm.
Vielleicht ist es aber auch der Grüne Graben


----------



## flashblack (13. Juni 2017)

ERZfox schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es aber auch der Grüne Graben


Richtig!
Die Auflösung der Farben ist:
Der grüne Graben wird von der schwarzen Pockau abgezweigt und fließt dann über den Goldkronenbach in die rote Pockau.


----------



## kodak (18. Juni 2017)

@ERZfox ... Wir erwarten gespannt ein neues Rätsel...


----------



## ERZfox (21. Juni 2017)

Tut mir leid, dass ihr so lange warten müsst. Morgen gebe ich ein neues Rätsel aus


----------



## kodak (25. Juni 2017)

@ERZfox ... Zeit ist endlich ;-)


----------



## ERZfox (26. Juni 2017)

Das Wetter war einfach zu schön, um vor dem Rechner zu sitzen 




 

Wo bin ich hier unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ERZfox (28. Juni 2017)

Hier ist der dazugehörige Ausblick


----------



## ERZfox (29. Juni 2017)

Nun, da sich keiner herantraut, gebe ich mal noch ein paar Hinweise.
Im Tal fährt die Erzgebirgsbahn entlang und in der Nähe ist ein Ort, welcher einem anderen Ort in der Nähe mit Suppenmuseum zum verwechseln ähnlich klingt. Der Blick ist aber nicht auf diesen beschriebenen Ort gerichtet.
Der gesuchte Fels kann auch zu Diabetes führen.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (29. Juni 2017)

Mit deinen Hinweisen hab ich dann wahrscheinlich die Lösung gefunden, sont wäre das nie was geworden.

Schokoladenfelsen, Blick Richtung Wiesenbad und im Rücken dann Neundorf, nicht zu verwechseln mit Neudorf.


----------



## ERZfox (29. Juni 2017)

Rischtisch


----------



## Hendrik1988 (29. Juni 2017)

Mal weniger Panorama, dafür ein markanter Punkt einer Strecke.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (2. Juli 2017)

Niemand eine Idee? 

Wenn man in diesem Gebiet unterwegs ist, sollte man auf das Ölen der Kette verzichten. Die weniger abfahrtsorientierten Leute nehmen wahrscheinlich den Alternativweg, welcher auch zu erkennen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (2. Juli 2017)

Wir wissen jetzt das du im Wald bist und es ein Naturschutzgebiet sein könnte, stellt sich noch die Frage nach dem markanten Punkt(Punkt 2 der Regeln: das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein) der zu sehen ist...also welcher Baum ist es ;-)


----------



## Hendrik1988 (2. Juli 2017)

Nicht zu Ölen bezieht sich eher auf den Verschleiß. Denn das Zeug was an der Kette haftet ist dort genauso unpraktisch wie in der Poritze. 

Markant ist der Sprung an sich mit der Ausweichroute rechts im Bild. Wie bei vielen Rätseln hier, sollte man schon einmal dort gewesen sein. Ich behaupte, dass täglich je nach Wetter zwischen 10 und 30 Leuten dort lang fahren.


----------



## flashblack (2. Juli 2017)

ich denke mal das ist der "Canyon" in der Dresdener Heide nahe der Sandgrube. Falls ich recht hab gebe ich frei, da ich jetzt erstmal im Urlaub bin.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (2. Juli 2017)

Korrekt


----------



## Th. (4. Juli 2017)

Eh' sich hier Staub absetzt, vielleicht von mir ein neues Rätsel.

Als ich unlängst im vermeintlich sächsichen Outback unterwegs war, erreichte ich irgendwann eine Siedlung, welche einen ungewöhnlichen Namen trägt. Die Ureinwohner haben das Ortsausgangsschild im oberen Teil diesbezüglich liebevoll gestaltet - ich habe meinen bescheidenen Teil im unteren Abschnitt beigesteuert...




@kodak würde jetzt fragen: "Wo war ich denn nun - ich kann mich nicht erinnern" 
Wer hilft?


----------



## Th. (5. Juli 2017)

...oh je, die Finsterlinge wieder. Aber für'n kleinen Tipp reicht es doch...


----------



## mathijsen (6. Juli 2017)

Neulömischau aka Ziegenfauze
Bin ich vor 9 Jahren mal durchgeradelt und musste natürlich auch das Ortsschild knipsen.


----------



## Th. (6. Juli 2017)

Tosender Applaus für @mathijsen Ziegenfauze stimmt.

@mathijsen , weitermachen bitte...


----------



## kodak (14. Juli 2017)

@mathijsen

@mathijsen , weitermachen bitte...

@mathijsen

Danke


----------



## kodak (18. Juli 2017)

@mathijsen ... es wäre schön wenn kein Bild zur Hand dann wenigstens Freigabe oder so ... nicht online ist ja nicht gegeben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (18. Juli 2017)

Verdammt, da war ja was. Aber ich hab gerade noch ein Bild gefunden. Geht gleich los.
EDIT:
Wo bin ich?




Im Gebäude findet sich u.a. diese Truhe mit beeindruckender Schließmechanik:


----------



## zr0wrk (19. Juli 2017)

Der Fries könnte auf Schloss Sachsenburg in Frankenberg hinweisen, aber das Gebäude hat nicht so einen Turm und die Fenstereinfassungen sind anders gestaltet. Immerhin interessant, dass der umlaufende Fries derart ähnlich ist.


----------



## mathijsen (19. Juli 2017)

Kein Wunder, sind die jeweiligen Teilgebäude doch beide aus der Spätgotik.
Kleiner Tipp: Es ist doch recht weit entfernt von der Gegend, wo ich sonst so unterwegs bin.


----------



## sbradl (20. Juli 2017)

Ist es denn noch in Sachsen? Falls nicht, schmeiße ich mal Schloss Friedlant in den Raum


----------



## mathijsen (20. Juli 2017)

Ja ist es. Und Friedland ist leider die völlig falsche Richtung.


----------



## mathijsen (22. Juli 2017)

So sieht der Hof aus:




Und so der Ausblick:


----------



## kodak (22. Juli 2017)

... es ist Burg Gnandstein ... habe ein wenig gesucht, das schwarze Dach auf dem ersten Foto verwirrt sehr  ... am Ende ist es aber sind es alles rote Dächer bis auf den Turm rechts im Bild ...

https://www.google.de/search?q=burg...UICygC&biw=1745&bih=1065#imgrc=NgTs3XFbOM-STM:

meine Hilfe war das hier https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste..._in_Sachsen#/media/File:Burg_gnandstein-2.jpg ... aber da ist es auch ungünstig fotografiert, es musste aber klein sein, der Turm aus Bruchsteinen im Hintergrund veranlasste mich zur erfolgreichen Detailrecherche ... prima Foto @mathijsen


----------



## mathijsen (23. Juli 2017)

Sauber gelöst. Ich dachte mir auch, dass das Stück Zinne im letzten Foto helfen könnte. Denn von irgendwo muss das Foto "von oben" ja geschossen worden sein.

Übrigens eine tolle Sehenswürdigkeit mit Elementen von der Romanik (teilweise überbaut, aber gut erhalten) bis zur Spätgotik und allem, was man von einer typischen Burg erwartet: Wehranlagen, Tiefbrunnen, Wohngebäude, Bergfried und eine original erhaltene Burgkapelle.
Auch und gerade mit Kindern ein tolles Kultur-Ausflugsziel. Und für Speis und Trank ist auch gesorgt.


----------



## kodak (23. Juli 2017)

... fahre ich so durch die Landschaft, einfach mal ins Unbekannte abgebogen, plötzlich ein Wegweiser, nun ganz so weit will ich dann doch nicht radeln, leider habe ich nun wieder einmal vergessen wo ich war  ... Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (24. Juli 2017)

Glücklicherweise sind die Entfernungen auf 100 Meter genau angegeben, da müsste sich ja mittels Triangulation ...


----------



## kodak (24. Juli 2017)

@zr0wrk wir wollen dann aber auch Bilder davon sehen, der Herr @Th. hat das schon einmal eindrucksvoll dokumentiert, ich bin mal so frei und hole das Bild aus der Versenkung ...





(aet) ALL ... für alle die eher sich nicht mit der Triagulation strangulieren wollen:
es hat natürlich schon eine bestimmte Bedeutung das dort so ein lustiger Wegweiser steht ;-)


----------



## zr0wrk (24. Juli 2017)

kodak schrieb:


> @zr0wrk wir wollen dann aber auch Bilder davon sehen (...)


Damit kann ich gerade nicht dienen, aber alle meine Versuche deuten darauf hin, dass hier keine Luftlinien vermessen wurden. Weder die Entfernung von Narvik noch die von Königsberg verweist irgendwie auf einen Ort in Sachsen. Wenn allerdings Straßenkilometer gemessen werden, macht die Triangulation keinen Sinn.  


> es hat natürlich schon eine bestimmte Bedeutung das dort so ein lustiger Wegweiser steht.


Das könnte dann vielleicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## kodak (24. Juli 2017)

... habe mir gerade vorgestellt wie jemand eine Europakarte vor sich ausgebreitet hat und dann mit dem Mikrometer die Entfernungen bestimmt, es muss ja auch hinreichend genau werden 
ich zitiere mich mal selbst 
"es hat natürlich schon eine bestimmte Bedeutung das dort so ein lustiger Wegweiser steht ;-)"
... ich denke es wurde Luftlinie gemessen


----------



## kodak (25. Juli 2017)

... so für die Freunde der Triangulation und alle Anderen noch ein paar Kilometerangaben, was daraus hervorgeht, es sind immer Angaben bis ins Stadtzentrum und Straßen spielen keine Rolle ;-)


----------



## kodak (26. Juli 2017)

... da mir niemand helfen kann habe ich gestern versucht noch einmal dahin zu gelangen, irgendwie nicht ganz geklappt aber der gesuchte Ort, der übrigens erst 1999 nach Dresden eingemeindet wurde, war überall überpinselt, ein paar Anhaltspunkte konnte ich dennoch aufzeichnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (26. Juli 2017)

Wohnte nicht früher ein sehr intelligenter Motorradrennfahrer in der Nähe?


----------



## zr0wrk (26. Juli 2017)

Der Rennfahrer war dann wohl der in Lausa (Weixdorf) gebürtige Ewald Kluge und die Hasenbank auf der Gomlitzer Höhe sah auch schon mal anders aus - wie eine Bank eben. So ein Hutungstein findet sich dort in der Nähe wohl, sofern man dieser Beschreibung des Weixdorfer Rundwanderweges glauben will. In welcher Richtung sich aber in 2700 km eine Stadt namens Narvik befinden soll, kann ich nicht sagen. Das mir bekannte Narvik in Norwegen ist nur 1932 km entfernt, mithin 600 km weniger. Das könnten die 600 km sein, die Königsberg (heute Kaliningrad) von Weixdorf entfernt ist. Die 224 km, die der Wegweiser hier zuviel angibt, entsprechen ungefähr dem Faktor von 1,4, um den alle erkennbaren Kilometerangaben zu groß ermittelt wurden und die deswegen natürlich jeden Versuch einer Triangulation in die Irre leiten müssen. Auch das Dresdner Stadtzentrum ist keine 15 km entfernt. Was hat es damit auf sich?


----------



## kodak (26. Juli 2017)

@Faszi und @zr0wrk ... alles richtig ... es ist Gomlitz, mit der Triangulation war eigentlich als Scherz gemeint, keine Ahnung wie sie auf diese Angaben gekommen sind, die Entfernung ins Stadtzentrum passt aber laut google maps aber schon und auch Narvik ist ca. 2500 km weit weg (auf der Karte ca. 22cm ... 2,3 cm sind 200 km im Massstab), also ganz so extrem sind die Abweichungen nicht ... wenn man die Luftlinie berechnen läßt bei maps kommen schon die ominösen 1932 km raus ... da hätten wir dann noch die Erdkrümmung als mögliche Erklärung ... wie gesagt die Triangulation war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint 





also @zr0wrk wäre dann dran ...


----------



## zr0wrk (26. Juli 2017)

Vielen Dank für das Rätsel. Der Wegweiser allein war für nicht Ortskundige wohl doch zu wenig. Was ist denn nun aber die Bedeutung, die der Wegweiser an dieser Stelle hat? Der Flughafen?
*
Ich würde mangels Foto das Rätsel freigeben. Wer also will ...*


----------



## kodak (26. Juli 2017)

ja, der Flughafen .. deswegen auch der Hinweis darauf das Strassen keine Rolle spielen und Luftlinie gemessen wurde, auch wenn Dresden nicht stark frequentiert wird möchte ich da nicht wohnen ...
"Außerdem ist Gomlitz mit nur einem Kilometer Entfernung zum Beginn der Landebahn des Dresdner Flughafens und seiner Lage in dessen Einflugschneise, eine der am stärksten vom Fluglärm belasteten Wohngegenden Dresdens."


----------



## zr0wrk (26. Juli 2017)

Ach so, dann handelt es sich vielleicht um Flugkilometer.


----------



## kodak (31. Juli 2017)

@All ... keiner ein Bild? es ist freigegeben vom @zr0wrk


----------



## Rockhopser (31. Juli 2017)

Dann übernehme ich mal:

Wo wächst diese Säule empor?


----------



## ore-mountain (31. Juli 2017)

Das ist schon mal ein Bismarkturm. Wenn man im Netz recherchiert, komme ich auf die Görlitzer Bismarksäule

http://www.bismarcktuerme.de/ebene4/sachs/goerlitz.html


----------



## kodak (31. Juli 2017)

...hier stand eine doppelte Lösung...vielleicht sollte man noch Landeskrone sagen, also nicht Brauerei sondern Berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (31. Juli 2017)

Zu langsam...Aber den gleichen Weg habe ich beschritten, kleine Abkürzung war nur das der @Rockhopser schon mal mit Görlitz verschlagwortet werden konnte...


----------



## Rockhopser (2. August 2017)

Korrekt!
Damit entführt uns @ore-mountain nun vlt. wieder ins Erzgebirge?


----------



## ore-mountain (2. August 2017)

Ich hatte zuerst den Turm auf dem Kemmler in Plauen in Verdacht. Der war es aber nicht. Deshalb bin ich neugierig gerworden.
Neues Rätsel:


----------



## Christin (3. August 2017)

"Ohne Wolken wäre der Himmel fad." fällt mir als Sprichwort  zu diesem schönen Bild spontan ein. Die Lösung weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Orwell (3. August 2017)

Der große Schornstein im Tal könnte die Nickelhütte Aue sein. Standort könnte vielleicht in etwa hier sein: https://goo.gl/maps/gcSLyccYaGJ2


----------



## ore-mountain (3. August 2017)

Alles richtig! Volle Punktzahl!


----------



## Orwell (3. August 2017)

Und dabei war ich noch nichtmal dort.  Gibt es dort im Wald empfehlenswerte Trails?

Hier das neue Rätselbild: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wo befinde ich mich bzw. wessen Grab ist das? Es befindet sich auf jeden Fall in *östlicher* (Edit) Richtung zum letzten gesuchten Standort.


----------



## ore-mountain (3. August 2017)

Orwell schrieb:


> Gibt es dort im Wald empfehlenswerte Trails?


 Dazu hallte ich mich jetzt im Schweigen ...


----------



## Orwell (5. August 2017)

Da habe ich doch glatt die Himmelsrichtungen verwechselt.  Östlich vom letzten Suchbild! Als Wiedergutmachung gibt es noch einen Tipp: Es ist schon länger her, aber es wurde damals auch der Standort eines Grabes gesucht, das jetzt gesuchte Grab ist nicht einmal 1km davon entfernt, aber deutlich versteckter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (9. August 2017)

Orwell schrieb:


> Es ist schon länger her, aber es wurde damals auch der Standort eines Grabes gesucht, das jetzt gesuchte Grab ist nicht einmal 1km davon entfernt, aber deutlich versteckter.



Das damals gesuchte Grab, könnte das von Heinrich Maximilian von Klotz am Hofehübel in Bärenfels gewesen sein.
OSM zeigt in der Umgebung nur noch das Kriegerdenkmal (sieht aber anders aus) und den Krutzsch-Gedenkstein, zu dem ich aber keine Bilder finde...
Aber vlt. lieg ich auch völlig daneben


----------



## Orwell (9. August 2017)

Das meinte ich leider nicht, sorry. Liegt vielleicht auch schon zu weit zurück. Ich seh schon, dass ihr noch ein paar Tipps braucht! Hier ist noch ein Bild aus direkter Umgebung. Die zwei Leute auf dem Bild stolpern gerade ein Natursteintreppe runter, bevor sie über die Holzbrücke gehen. Wenn man dort nach links geht kommt man zum Grab, der Trail geht nach rechts weiter von dem aus hier fotografiert wurde. Der Trailausgang war meiner Meinung nach auch schonmal ein Rätselbild.


----------



## mr.malcom (9. August 2017)

Könnte in der Nähe der Wikeaussicht bei Wehlen sein?


----------



## Orwell (9. August 2017)

Leider daneben  30km westlich von Wehlen müsst ihr suchen.


----------



## mathijsen (9. August 2017)

Die Brücke dürfte die über den Harthenbach, sein, der einige Meter weiter unten in die Wilde Weißeritz mündet. Oben links damzufolge der "Waldblick", ein klassischer Teil der Tharandter-Hänge-Touren. Demzufolge müsste das Grab das Soldatengrab Emil Eilitz sein, dort war ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## Orwell (9. August 2017)

Vollkommen richtig! Ist ein ganzes Stück zu laufen vom Trail aus.  Dann mach mal weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (18. August 2017)

@mathijsen die Sommerpause ist vorbei ;-) ... oder Freigabe


----------



## mathijsen (20. August 2017)

Wo genau bin ich? (Die Teilnehmer der Tour können sich ja zurückhalten, damit es nicht zu einfach wird.)


----------



## kodak (21. August 2017)

https://www.google.de/maps/place/50°54'13.0"N+14°07'56.2"E/@50.9035984,14.1313901,344m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d50.903597!4d14.132276

oder ein wenig weiter rechts den Weg entlang ... einfach gepeilt auf den markanten Funkturm und die Schrammsteine ...


----------



## mathijsen (26. August 2017)

korrekt


----------



## kodak (26. August 2017)

... dann wollen wir mal schnell weitermachen ... sollte ebenso nicht wirklich schwer sein, auf alle Fälle eine sehr schöne Idee für einen Wegweiser ... wo steht er aber nur oder wo war ich


----------



## kodak (30. August 2017)

Es ist definitiv kein Schloß- sondern ein Burggespenst ;-)


----------



## mathijsen (30. August 2017)

Stolpen, kann das sein?


----------



## kodak (31. August 2017)

Es kann nicht sein, sondern es ist so ;-)...das Burggespenst kann man drehen und der Daumen zeigt dann die Richtung für das gesuchte Objekt, hier der Bahnhof...sehr schöne Umsetzung eines Wegweisers meiner Meinung nach... Also der Staffelstab geht wieder an @mathijsen


----------



## mathijsen (3. September 2017)

Wusste ich's doch, dass ich das Ding vor einigen Jahren mal irgendwo live gesehen habe.
Ich gebe erstmal frei, da ich gerade kein geeignetes Bild habe.


----------



## Th. (4. September 2017)

Da drängel ich mich mal schnell rein, bevor die Badesaison vorbei ist:





Wo habe ich mich abgekühlt?
(Selbstverständlich nur optisch!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (6. September 2017)

Ich ändere mal ein wenig die Perspektive...




...jetzt sollte alles klar sein.


----------



## ore-mountain (6. September 2017)

Bärwalder See, Campingplatz


----------



## Th. (6. September 2017)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Bärwalder See, Campingplatz


Richtig.
Genaugenommen ist es am Bootshafen "Marina Klitten" (Campingplatz liegt in unmittelbarer Nähe).
Womit @ore-mountain  dran ist.


----------



## ore-mountain (6. September 2017)

War mit dem Kraftwerk im Hintergrund leicht rauszufinden


----------



## Th. (6. September 2017)

Th. schrieb:


> ...jetzt sollte alles klar sein.



Alles andere hätte mich verblüfft...


----------



## ore-mountain (9. September 2017)

Ich musste lang suchen und hab was gefunden!


----------



## mw.dd (10. September 2017)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Ich musste lang suchen und hab was gefunden!



Keine Ahnung, aber geiles Bild!


----------



## dukestah (11. September 2017)

hm, mein Tip wäre Talsperre Kriebstein


----------



## Hendrik1988 (11. September 2017)

Talsperre Kriebstein ist falsch. Ich halte mich mal zurück, da ich mit dabei war. 

Soweit ich mich erinnern waren wir knapp außerhalb Sachsens. Aber da wir hier am Wasser sind, gilt die 3-Meilen-Zone und damit passt das Bild auch wieder in diesen Fred. Nur so als kleiner Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (11. September 2017)

@dukestah ... war auch meine erste Idee gewesen mit Kriebstein, aber im Hintergrund sieht man deutlich das es ein Steinbruchgelände ist ...

geniales Foto auf alle Fälle ;-)


----------



## dukestah (11. September 2017)

hm, in der Görlitzer Ecke gibts noch ne ähnliche Stelle, aber die wäre ja in Sachsen und war auch nicht ganz so hoch, dacht ich...


----------



## ore-mountain (11. September 2017)

Also Görlitz ist schon mal die gaaanz andere Seite von Sachsen, nur so als Tipp


----------



## kodak (11. September 2017)

Also vom Gestein her ist das eher Kalkstein oder Dolomit, also würde ich es auch nicht ins Erzgebirge verorten sondern tiefer gelegen in die Nähe von Crimmitschau/Altenberg Land...So mal meine Schätzungen


----------



## Th. (11. September 2017)

Aus meinem früheren Leben als Kletterer weiß ich, dass es in der Nähe von Halle ganz paar Steinbrüche gibt. Ich selbst kenne nur Löbejün und kann den ausschließen. Aber prinzipiell denke ich, dass das Gestein auch dort zu finden sein könnte.


----------



## zr0wrk (11. September 2017)

Um Leipzig und Halle werden einige Steinbrüche beklettert. Allerdings kenne ich keinen, der direkt an der Grenze zwischen Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (11. September 2017)

@kodak, Kalkstein? Kalkstein gibt es meines Wissens im Steinicht.
Ich finde aber, das sieht eher nach Phorphyr oder sowas Urgestein mäßigem aus.
(Oder sollten die Lichtverhältnisse so täuschen?)


----------



## Hendrik1988 (11. September 2017)

Niemand fährt freiwillig mit dem MTB in der Gegend Halle/Leipzig.


----------



## Th. (11. September 2017)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Niemand fährt freiwillig mit dem MTB in der Gegend Halle/Leipzig.


Tja, keiner weiß wohin es einen verschlägt. Ich war mit dem MTB sogar an der Ostsee...

Aber ich muss meine vorherigen Kommentare relativieren (nach Internetrecherche): Im Steinicht gibt es keinen Kalk (Dolomit) sondern Dolerit - ist irgendwas vulkanisches/basaltartiges...also vergessen wir das Steinicht.

[off topic]
...Noch mal recherchiert und Wissen aufgefrischt: Die einzigen Kalksteinkletterfelsen in der DDR waren die Jenaer Rabenschüssel und die Döbritzer Kalkfelsen (die meinte ich eigentlich)
[ \ off topic]
Mehr kann ich jetzt leider nicht beitragen...


----------



## CC. (11. September 2017)

Th. schrieb:


> [off topic]
> ...Noch mal recherchiert und Wissen aufgefrischt: Die einzigen Kalksteinkletterfelsen in der DDR waren die Jenaer Rabenschüssel und die Döbritzer Kalkfelsen (die meinte ich eigentlich)
> [ \ off topic]


Bad Liebenstein *hüstel
Ist aber wirklich OT, da im Bild eindeutig irgend ein Urgestein zu sehen ist. Aber keine Ahnung wo.


----------



## Th. (11. September 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> (...) da im Bild eindeutig irgend ein Urgestein zu sehen ist. Aber keine Ahnung wo.


meine Meinung


Th. schrieb:


> @kodak, Kalkstein? (...)
> Ich finde aber, das sieht eher nach Phorphyr oder sowas Urgestein mäßigem aus.
> (Oder sollten die Lichtverhältnisse so täuschen?)


----------



## Th. (11. September 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> Bad Liebenstein *hüstel


Danke, Wissenslücke. 
Wenn man im Elbsandstein unterwegs ist/war, ist der Rest möglicherweise nett - mehr aber nicht.


----------



## ore-mountain (12. September 2017)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Niemand fährt freiwillig mit dem MTB in der Gegend Halle/Leipzig.


----------



## ore-mountain (12. September 2017)

Bis jetzt sind die Anworten noch kalt!
Ich lass euch noch ein wenig weiterraten.
Nächster Tipp: in dem Tal ist ein Fluss der durch Leipzig fließt


----------



## zr0wrk (12. September 2017)

Knapp außerhalb von Sachsen im Tal der Weißen Elster, Steinbruch ... so was gibt es in der Nähe von Greiz. Steinicht ist ja oben schon mal genannt worden. Allerdings steht der Steinbruch auf dem Satellitenbild bei Google Maps nicht vollständig unter Wasser, ist vielmehr sogar noch in Betrieb. Aber wie aktuell das Bild ist ... keine Ahnung.


----------



## kodak (12. September 2017)

Die Pleisse...soweit passt das ja mit dem Altenburger Gebiet/Chrimmitschau...aber was für ein Gestein ist es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (12. September 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Knapp außerhalb von Sachsen im Tal der Weißen Elster, Steinbruch ... so was gibt es in der Nähe von Greiz. Steinicht ist ja oben schon mal genannt worden. Allerdings steht der Steinbruch auf dem Satellitenbild bei Google Maps nicht vollständig unter Wasser, ist vielmehr sogar noch in Betrieb. Aber wie aktuell das Bild ist ... keine Ahnung.


ist nicht richtig, aber wir kommen dem Ort schon näher


----------



## mk100 (15. September 2017)

Kuhbergbruch Neumühle/Elster?


----------



## ore-mountain (16. September 2017)

Richtig!


----------



## mk100 (18. September 2017)

Ist schon etwas älter das Bild. Es war ein kalter Winter. Wie heißt die Brücke?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (18. September 2017)

Die Brücke kam mir gleich bekannt vor. Den Namen hat mir allerdings Google verraten.

WiHa-dukt in Wilkau-Haßlau.


----------



## mk100 (18. September 2017)

Jupp. Das ging ja schnell.


----------



## ore-mountain (23. September 2017)

Hendrik, wenn du schon rätst musst du auch weitermachen


----------



## Hendrik1988 (24. September 2017)

Ich habe da was gefunden, das ist allerdings schon wieder "grenzwertig".

Auf welchem Berg stehe ich?


@ore-mountain wird hiermit ausgeschlossen.


----------



## sbradl (24. September 2017)

Optisch sieht es nach Isergebirge aus aber das wirds wohl nicht sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (24. September 2017)

Ich bin im Arzgebirg nicht so der Auskenner - ich tippe aber auf Meluzina Blickrichtung Nordost zum Haßberg (Jeleni Hora).


----------



## Hendrik1988 (24. September 2017)

Meluzina ist richtig. Ganz rechts im Bild, Richtung Osten ist der Stausee Nechranice.


----------



## Th. (24. September 2017)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Stausee Nechranice


Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen (musste regelrecht googeln, wo der See liegt...). 

Ich hätte auf den Preßnitzstausee gesetzt...würde von der Richtung, Hintergrund und Windpark rechts davon besser passen. Aber wie gesagt - ich kenne mich da nicht so sonderlich aus.

Deshalb zum nächsten Rätselbild - ohne Superzoom und Fernblick, wo habe ich mein Radl angelehnt:




...wie immer, für die locals sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Faszi (24. September 2017)

Hubertuskapelle, Lieblingstal bei Dürröhrsdorf - Dittersbach


----------



## Th. (25. September 2017)

Faszi schrieb:


> Hubertuskapelle, Lieblingstal bei Dürröhrsdorf - Dittersbach


Volle Punkzahl.
Weiter geht's mit @Faszi


----------



## Faszi (25. September 2017)

Dann solls auch gleich weitergehen, draussen nieselt es, da ist Zeit zum Rätseln.
Wo steht dieses geheimnisvolle Häuschen und welchen Zweck hat es?




P.S. Es ist nicht mehr ganz Sachsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (29. September 2017)

Da ist man mal paar Tage nicht da und schon ist völliger Stillstand...
Kleiner Hinweis:
Die sächsische Grenze ist ca. 2 km in nördlicher Richtung.


----------



## Th. (29. September 2017)

Dieses Seil im Vordergrund, gehört das zufällig zu so einem Baumkletter-Hochseilgarten?


----------



## Faszi (29. September 2017)

Ne, das ist keinerlei Klettergartenseil....


----------



## Faszi (1. Oktober 2017)

So sieht das ganze von oben aus:


----------



## mr.malcom (1. Oktober 2017)

Das Häuschen steht hier.
Aber was es mit dem Häuschen auf sich hat .


----------



## Faszi (1. Oktober 2017)

Stimmt genau, gegenüber vom sehr zu empfehlenden Gasthaus Dolni Grund http://de.restaurant-dolni-grund.cz/restaurace-dolni-grund steht dieses Häuschen und hat die Aufgabe die Besatzung der Fähre vor dem Wetter zu schützen. 
Gratulation @mr.malcom , es geht weiter mit Dir.


----------



## mr.malcom (1. Oktober 2017)

Komme da oft von der Schneebergtour vorbei und das Häuschen kam mir bekannt vor, aber ohne das zweite Bild hätte ich es nicht erraten.

Wir gehen in eine komplett andere Ecke von Sachsen 
Wo stehe ich hier?


----------



## Th. (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke, das Zielgebiet ist klar - von rechts: Falkenstein, Hohe Liebe, Tanzplan (CZ), Hochbusch, Mittelndorf (das markannte Haus auf dem Berg).
Der Fotostandpunkt aber, schwierig - nicht wirklich was bekanntes ... könnte eigentlich nur am Fuß des Papststeins sein, so östlich kurz vor dem Wildgehege...sag ich jetzt mal.


----------



## mr.malcom (3. Oktober 2017)

@Th. alles richtig. Der Fotostandpunkt ist nur ganz leicht südlich des Wildgeheges auf dem Weg kurz vor den ersten Häusern in Papstdorf.


----------



## Th. (3. Oktober 2017)

Dann schnell weiter:




Welche Stadt das ist sollte einfach sein, aber auf welchem namhaften Aussichtsspunkt stehe ich? (Wobei angezweifelt wird, ob der Name historisch überhaupt korrekt ist...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (3. Oktober 2017)

Stadt ist Pirna, Aussicht am Ehrenhain?


----------



## Th. (3. Oktober 2017)

So siehst es "komplett" aus - @mr.malcom hat natürlich recht: Pirna vom Burglehnweg (kurz vor dem Ehrenhain) aus gesehen.
Eigentlich wollte ich auf "Canaletto-Blick" hinaus - der wird zwar ausgewiesen, stimmt aber nicht hundertpro.
Das bekannte Bild "_Pirna von den Weinbergen bei Posta aus, mit Festung Sonnenstein" _entstand paar hundert Meter weiter elbaufwärts.
(Auf der Felsspitze rechts oben steht heutzutage besagter Ehrenhain).

Womit der Ball an @mr.malcom zurückgespielt wird...


----------



## mr.malcom (3. Oktober 2017)

Ich zieh hoffentlich mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad mit diesem Bildausschnitt deutlich an:


----------



## Th. (3. Oktober 2017)

Ich meine hinten den Rathener Elbbogen zu erkennen, also die Felsen zwischen Rathen und dem Einsiedler - ansonsten tappe ich aber im Dunklen...und melde mich damit in den Urlaub ab.


----------



## mr.malcom (3. Oktober 2017)

@Th. ganz heiß...
Das ich das nochmal erleben kann, das du bei einem Rätsel im Dunklen tappst.


----------



## Th. (5. Oktober 2017)

Wenn keiner die Spur aufnehmen will...
Du stehst auf der Festung Königstein und hast so ungefähr dieses Bild fotografiert:
http://www.dfotos.de/jalbum/turtle/...Sommer/Koenigstein/slides/20090827_170912.jpg


----------



## Th. (5. Oktober 2017)

... und jetzt mache ich aber wirklich Urlaub.


----------



## mr.malcom (5. Oktober 2017)

@Th. gerade wollte ich einen weiteren Hinweis einstellen.
Aber das brauch ich nimmer, du darfst weitermachen.

Hier die komplette Aufnahme:


----------



## Th. (6. Oktober 2017)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> @Th. (...)du darfst weitermachen.


...ich mache Urlaub... 
Rätsel ist frei, wer will darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (12. Oktober 2017)

Wäre schön, wenn jemand weitermachen würde.
@Th. hat ja freigegeben.


----------



## kodak (12. Oktober 2017)

... stimmt, da war ja noch etwas 





Also wo war ich?


----------



## mr.malcom (12. Oktober 2017)

Ich sag jetzt mal nichts... 
5,5km Luftlinie vom letzen Rätsel-Standpunkt aus...

Edit: ähm, ich hab jetzt mal nichts gesagt. Man sollte richtig schauen bevor man antwortet.
Ich hab also nix gesagt...


----------



## kodak (12. Oktober 2017)

Ja, im ersten Augenblick könnte man denken es seien die 5,5 km, war auch so geplant, das jemand in die falsche Richtung denkt aber das dir das passiert @mr.malcom ;-)


----------



## mr.malcom (12. Oktober 2017)

@kodak ich finde zielsicher jedes noch so kleine Fettnäpfchen ;-)


----------



## Th. (12. Oktober 2017)

Tja, Urlaub ist vorbei...und da wollte ich gerade den Ball wieder aufnehmen...
Was sollte jetzt die Falle sein - etwa Brandaussicht? Da wäre ich ganz schön enttäuscht - die sieht ganz anders aus.
Ganz starkes Bild @kodak : Alte Wenzelwand, Kleiner Prebischkegel, Prebischtorkneipe und gleichnamige Felsformation aus ungewöhnlicher Perspektive...Premiumziele meiner Jugend, aber keine Ahnung auf welchem Acker du stehst...muss ich erstmal einnorden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (12. Oktober 2017)

Kann eigentlich nur bei Janov sein - ist die einzigste Stromtrasse welche in Frage kommt.


----------



## kodak (13. Oktober 2017)

...na dann volle Fahrt voraus
@Th. Es ist natürlich in Janov und wir auf dem Weg zum Belvedere...Auf dem Handy kann schon mal die Brandaussicht ähnlich aussehen denke ich


----------



## Th. (13. Oktober 2017)

Brandaussicht...naja, wenn dann wirklich nur -hmm - Brandhotel steht *auf* den Felsen...weiß jeder der es kennt. 
----------------------------------------
Nun gut, jetzt gibt es wieder was aus der Rubrik "kenn' ich - weiß ich" - die locals sind selbstverständlich (und nicht ungewollt) gefragt:


----------



## spümco (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich gebe zu keine direkte Ahnung zu haben - Google spuckt aber zu 778m über NN in Sachsen Adlerfels aus, was ja auch zum gefiederten Freund am Kreuz passen könnte


----------



## Th. (14. Oktober 2017)

"Keine Ahnung zu haben ist nicht schlimm" meinte mein Lehrer dereinst auch, " man muss nur wissen wo es steht." Wenn er damals (so um 1982) geahnt hätte was Google, Wikipedia usw. kann, hätte er wohl anders geklungen.
Kurzum: Adlerfels bei Eibenstock, 778 m über NN ist korrekt. Das Kreuz gibt es gerade mal ein reichliches Jahr - zumindest wurde von dem unbedeutenden Haufen eine Sichtschneise auf Ort und Talsperre geschlagen:




@spümco darf weitermachen.


----------



## spümco (15. Oktober 2017)

Der Lehrerspruch wurde (wird?) offensichtlich gern genutzt-ich habe das auch oft gehört.
Und wie man sieht ist ja auch was dran...

Ob es hier auch weiter hilft-mal schauen...


----------



## sbradl (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich weiß es, ich weiß es... war ich gestern erst  aber ich lasse mal andere rätseln da ich eh kein neues Bild hätte


----------



## mr.malcom (16. Oktober 2017)

...also ich würde ja mal den GPS Tag aus dem Bild entfernen...


----------



## spümco (16. Oktober 2017)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> ...also ich würde ja mal den GPS Tag aus dem Bild entfernen...



Wie war das noch mit dem "Nur wissen wo es steht"?!
Aber Danke für den Tipp-so einfach sollte es dann ja auch nicht sein..

Und schön dass auch @sbradl noch etwas Spannung erhalten will...


----------



## Th. (17. Oktober 2017)

sbradl schrieb:


> Ich weiß es, ich weiß es...


Ich auch...


sbradl schrieb:


> war ich gestern erst


Ich leider schon ewig nicht mehr - damals noch mit Gurt und Kletterseil...


spümco schrieb:


> Und schön dass auch @sbradl noch etwas Spannung erhalten will...


...jaja - zudem damals bei mir das Seil auch meist sehr gespannt war - gefühlt befand ich micht damals dort mehrfach gewissermaßen in einer psychischen (und auch physischen) Losgelöstheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (18. Oktober 2017)

Eventuell Steinbruch Elysium in den Königshainer Bergen?


----------



## spümco (18. Oktober 2017)

Th. schrieb:


> Ich auch...
> 
> Ich leider schon ewig nicht mehr - damals noch mit Gurt und Kletterseil...
> 
> ...jaja - zudem damals bei mir das Seil auch meist sehr gespannt war - gefühlt befand ich micht damals dort mehrfach gewissermaßen in einer psychischen (und auch physischen) Losgelöstheit...



Dann wäre es ja mal wieder Zeit mit Major Tom im Autoradio in die Gegend zu reisen - ist auch mit dem Rad einen Ausflug wert!



kodak schrieb:


> Eventuell Steinbruch Elysium in den Königshainer Bergen?


Hmm - Königshainer Berge sind natürlich richtig - den Namen Elysium meine ich mal gehört zu haben - sagt mir jetzt aber nix zum gesuchten Ort.
Hast Du noch nen Tipp - ggf. Koordinaten?


----------



## kodak (18. Oktober 2017)

https://www.cehceh.de/climb/koenigshain/elysium.html
führt zu diesem Bild
https://www.cehceh.de/climb/koenigshain/bilder/b98-241n.jpg
schaut man sich das alles einmal auf Kartenmaterial an, unter der Massgabe das im Osten immer die Sonne aufgeht (5:35) so kommt heraus:
ist wohl unter dem Namen Thadenbruch bekannter,
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Koenigshain_Thadenbruch.jpg

ist auf alle Fälle ein Teil des Firstensteinbruches (dann wieder Elysium genannt) ...


----------



## Th. (18. Oktober 2017)

spümco schrieb:


> Dann wäre es ja mal wieder Zeit mit Major Tom im Autoradio in die Gegend zu reisen - ist auch mit dem Rad einen Ausflug wert!



Steht auch schon 'ne ganze Zeit auf der Liste - und da es schon so lang her ist, habe ich sogar die Namen verwechselt und hätte auf Steinbruch "Nirwana" gesetzt. (Deshalb das Geschwurbel mit lösgelöst und so)



spümco schrieb:


> Hmm - Königshainer Berge sind natürlich richtig - den Namen Elysium meine ich mal gehört zu haben - sagt mir jetzt aber nix zum gesuchten Ort.
> Hast Du noch nen Tipp - ggf. Koordinaten?



Stimmt schon:
https://www.cehceh.de/climb/koenigshain/elysium.html


----------



## spümco (18. Oktober 2017)

kodak schrieb:


> https://www.cehceh.de/climb/koenigshain/elysium.html
> führt zu diesem Bild
> https://www.cehceh.de/climb/koenigshain/bilder/b98-241n.jpg
> schaut man sich das alles einmal auf Kartenmaterial an, unter der Massgabe das im Osten immer die Sonne aufgeht (5:35) so kommt heraus:
> ...


Ja - Elysium ist selbst unter den Ortsansässigen eher unbekannt - recht hast Du aber natürlich und darfst weitermachen!



Th. schrieb:


> Steht auch schon 'ne ganze Zeit auf der Liste - und da es schon so lang her ist, habe ich sogar die Namen verwechselt und hätte auf Steinbruch "Nirwana" gesetzt. (Deshalb das Geschwurbel mit lösgelöst und so)
> Stimmt schon:
> https://www.cehceh.de/climb/koenigshain/elysium.html



Da hast Du recht - das Gitarrengeschrubbel läuft auf der anderen Seite - am Standort lief NDW


----------



## kodak (18. Oktober 2017)

NDW ... prima gewählt, das passt zu mir und Th. als nette Jugenderinnerung ... so machen wir mal schnell weiter. Mir ist aufgefallen das wir immer sehr landschaftslastig sind, nun warum nicht einmal etwas aus einer Stadt? 





ja, das Foto ist schon etwas älter, ich auch ... wo habe ich es nur aufgenommen? Sachdienliche Hinweise bitte hier ;-)


----------



## kodak (20. Oktober 2017)

Welch Freude, die Technik macht doch ganz schöne Fortschritte ... ein freundlicher Mensch konnte der alten Speicherkarte doch noch ein Foto mehr entlocken, bringt mich in der Erinnerung nicht weiter aber vielleicht hier jemanden?


----------



## spümco (20. Oktober 2017)

Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor - Kloster Marienthal?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (20. Oktober 2017)

Nö, Bautzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (20. Oktober 2017)

@Leuchtentrager danke, jetzt fällt mir wieder alles ein. 
...Natürlich Bautzen,  genauer das Tor zum Domstift St.Petri habe ich damals abgelichtet, also weiter geht es mit @Leuchtentrager


----------



## Leuchtentrager (20. Oktober 2017)

Heute habe ich sogar ein Bild aus Sachsen, noch dazu mit Bike:






Der Weg geht ziemlich steil bergauf.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (23. Oktober 2017)

Zu schwierig oder nur keiner da?


----------



## kodak (23. Oktober 2017)

...Da schon aber keinen Anhaltspunkt bisher ;-)


----------



## Leuchtentrager (23. Oktober 2017)

Ist vielleicht etwas abwegig, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Bin vorletztes Wochenende fast asphaltfrei von Moritzburg nach Schirgiswalde geradelt. Zweite Etappe war von Schirgiswalde zum Forsthaus Luchsenburg. Da stand dieses am Wegesrand.


----------



## kodak (23. Oktober 2017)

So war das nicht gemeint, eher noch ein Bild oder eine Geschichte oder, oder...Also her mit einem neuen Bild von dir @Leuchtentrager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (23. Oktober 2017)

Mehr als noch ein verranztes Handybild habe ich nicht. 

Geschichte? Denkmal 1893 errichtet zu Ehren des abgebildeten deutschen Staatsmanns. 1945 demoliert, 2015 restauriert. 389 Meter hoch gelegen.


----------



## kodak (23. Oktober 2017)

@Leuchtentrager nein, nein...Ich meinte du solltest nicht gleich lösen sondern ein paar Tipps geben, um der Rätselgemeinde zu helfen....Danke aber für die Mühe und es wäre schön wenn du einfach noch irgendwie ein anderes Rätselbild hast für uns...


----------



## Leuchtentrager (23. Oktober 2017)

Ach jetzt war es wieder zu einfach? Glücklicherweise habe ich kein weiteres Schuchbild auch Sachsen.


----------



## kodak (23. Oktober 2017)

@Leuchtentrager ... sorry, hatte dich falsch verstanden und dachte das wäre die Lösung, was sie aber nicht ist ... alles richtig gemacht und einfach ist es auch nicht bis jetzt


----------



## Leuchtentrager (25. Oktober 2017)

24 km weiter:


----------



## kodak (26. Oktober 2017)

... so, der Butterberg ist ca. 25 km von Schirgiswalde entfernt, also ist Dein Rätselbild relativ nah am Startpunkt gemacht ... also vielleicht irgendwo hier 51.0821,14.3975 ...


----------



## gtbulls (27. Oktober 2017)

@Leuchtentrager 1893 - um die Zeit waren die Deutschen im Bismarck - Fieber, Suchmaschine spuckt dazu alte Postkarten mit dem Bismarck-Stein Wilthen aus - leider bin ich dort noch nie vorbeigekommen. Ob der Standort von @kodak passt, kann ich nicht sagen, soll nach den Kartenhinweisen eher am Mönchswalder Berg stehen...


----------



## flashblack (27. Oktober 2017)

Mönchswalder Berg scheint richtig zu sein. Ich habe hier noch ein paar Infos zum Stein gefunden, die genaue Position wird dort aber auch nicht verraten.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (27. Oktober 2017)

Richtig!


----------



## Leuchtentrager (27. Oktober 2017)

Wer ist William Busch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (29. Oktober 2017)

@Leuchtentrager Die Frage, ob es sich bei William Busch um eine lokale Persönlichkeit oder einen kuriosen Schreibfehler handelt, wird wohl nur durch eine Recherche eines locals zu klären sein...
Da mich nach langer Zeit der Beherrschung das Rätselfieber packte, ohne die Fotomüdigkeit überwunden zu haben - musste ich heute raus in den Sturm:


----------



## gtbulls (29. Oktober 2017)

Scherz. Mindestens so siehts wohl überall in Sachsen aus. Aber so nur vielleicht:


----------



## gtbulls (29. Oktober 2017)

Paar Meter flußabwärts dann das:


----------



## kodak (29. Oktober 2017)

@gtbulls ... lustige Wandergruppe die Du begleitet hast 

http://www.team-bunkersachsen.de/pages/alter-bergbau-hoehlen/bergbauliche-wanderung-2014.php

ach, ist schon älter, so wie der Paul es war ... auf alle Fälle hier warst Du ;-)

*"Entlang am wilden Triebtal mit Uralten Stollen und seinen teilweise tosenden Wasserspielen* und dem herrlichen Nymphental"


----------



## gtbulls (29. Oktober 2017)

@kodak


----------



## Leuchtentrager (29. Oktober 2017)

ALSO.

Irgendwann Ende des 19. Jh.s erwarb der Pulverfabrikant Krantz - eben jener, welcher 1893 die Bismarckbank stiftete - das Bautzner Galgengemäuer am Preuschwitzer Berg als Lager. Das Nachbargrundstück gehörte der Waggonfabrik für elektrische Bahnen, vorm. William Busch, A.-G. Diese firmierte nach einem Zusammenschluss mit der Sächsischen Waggonfabrik Werdau AG in die Linke-Hofmann-Busch AG um, welche, mit William Busch als Aufsichtsratsvorsitzendem, zum führenden deutschen Waggonbauunternehmen wurde. Dor Eenheemsche wees, wies zu Ende ging.

Ich tippe mal, dass Herr Kommerzienrat Busch den Weg und Herr Krantz das Denkmal stifteten.

.


----------



## kodak (30. Oktober 2017)

@Leuchtentrager Danke für die Recherche ...

Ach war das schön, der goldene Herbst, schon wieder so lang her ... es war erst recht nebelig an diesem Tag, so verirrte ich mich ein wenig und habe wohl dabei die Grenze von Sachsen überquert, die Leute hatten eine andere Sprache, die Cola war nicht von Coca sondern von Kofola ... ich bin kein Kletterer, dieser hier gilt als schwierigster im Gebiet, wo war ich aber eigentlich?


----------



## zr0wrk (30. Oktober 2017)

kodak schrieb:


> ich bin kein Kletterer, dieser hier gilt als schwierigster im Gebiet, wo war ich aber eigentlich?


Klettern jenseits der Grenze... Bist du vielleicht im Gebiet von Adersbach? Allerdings hat es dort mehr als 1.000 begehbare Gipfel. Welcher als der schwierigste gilt, kann ich nicht sagen. Die Form des abgebildeten Gipfels erninnert an die Bürgermeisterin, aber eigentlich kommt er mir für diese zu niedrig vor.

Ah ... noch mal recherchiert: *Der Zuckerhut* gilt als der schwerste Gipfel in Aderbach.


----------



## kodak (30. Oktober 2017)

@zr0wrk  ... naja wir wollen schon in der Nähe der Grenze zu Sachsen bleiben ... also Adersbach ist schon sehr, sehr weit weg ... der gesuchte Felsen steht auch ganz allein dort, wie man auf dem Foto sehen kann ... achso, der Name ist animalisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (30. Oktober 2017)

Beim Thema "Klettern" kann ich mich einfach nicht zurückhalten - wobei mich deine, @kodak , weitere Rätselführung schon interessiert hätte.
Nun ja, ich denke, du stehst in Jetrichovice (Dittersbach) vor der Katzenkirche.


----------



## kodak (31. Oktober 2017)

@Th. das ist natürlich vollkommen richtig, es ist die Katzenkirche ... damit auch die weitere Rätselführung kein Rätsel bleibt hier die nächsten Puzzleteile ...
Tipp1 ...
schaut man vom Aufstieg auf einen markanten Aussichtpunkt* mit interessanter Schutzhüttenkonstruktion obenauf hinab, so sieht man links unten wieder den gesuchten Felsen ...





*für Interessierte der Aussichtspunkt wäre dann der Marienfelsen

Tipp2 ...
diese bezeichnende Bank findet der müde Wandere oder die Begleitung des Kletterfreundes nahezu direkt am Fuße des Felsens ...





also weiter geht es mit @Th. ...

Hier einmal ein interessanter Wandervorschlag ...

http://www.bergverlag-roelke.de/wfbs/wf_bs_wanderung.php


----------



## Th. (31. Oktober 2017)

Ja die Böhmakei...Klettern war ich im böhmischen Elbsandstein in meinem ersten (Kletter)Leben - so 1986 bis 2000 - relativ wenig. Wenn, dann sind wir ins Böhmische Paradies oder Adersbach gefahren. Lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass Tschechien bis 2004 noch nicht im Schengenraum integriert war und man immer irgendwo im Grenzstau stand (mehr oder weniger).
Weil es die Jugend nicht mehr kennt 'ne Episode dazu:
Ein verregnetes Wochenende im Herbst (oder war's Frühjahr?) 1991 stand bevor - für uns kein Grund nicht in der Sächsischen Schweiz zu sein, "ob" war damals keine Frage - höchstens "ab wann". Wir residierten damals meist in einer Hütte in Krippen und irgendwie hatten wir alle versäumt uns getränketechnisch zu versorgen. So steuerte ich Freitag abends so gegen 20.00Uhr meinen Trabant 601 Kombi gen Hrensko, um diesen Lapsus auszumerzen.
Als braver Bürger fragte ich den deutschen Grenzbeamten bei der Ausreise, wieviel Bier man nach Deutschland zollfrei einführen könne.
Er meinte so sinngemäß, dass alles was weniger als ein LKW voll kein Problem wäre...
Eine halbe Stunde später stand ich in der Gegenrichtung wieder am Schalter, beim selben Beamten und antwortete auf seine Frage was ich an Waren einführe wahrheitsgetreu: 
"Vier Kästen Bier." 
"Da muss ich mich erstmal erkundigen." 
 
"Ich habe sie - ja genau sie - vor einer halben Stunde nach diesbezüglichen Einfuhrbegrenzungen gefragt...?" 

"Ach so, na dann geht das in Ordnung. Gute Weiterfahrt und ein schönes Wochenende"

Das wurde es dann auch...


----------



## Th. (31. Oktober 2017)

Achja - ein neues Rätselbild:





Nicht sonderlich einfallsreich - habe nur gerade nicht so viel Auswahl...sorry.


----------



## mk100 (1. November 2017)

Bei dem Blick auf den Auersberg, kommt eigentlich nur Talsperre Sosa oder Eibenstock in Frage. Hier würde ich auf Sosa tippen, wegen dem Bogen der da im Wald verschwindet.


----------



## Th. (1. November 2017)

Talsperre Sosa ist korrekt, @mk100 ist dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk100 (1. November 2017)

Leider nur ein Handybild, aber evtl. ist was zu erkennen. Wo bin ich?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (1. November 2017)

Links im Bild ist das VW Werk Mosel und ganz hinten am Horizont sollte sogar noch das Kraftwerk Böhlen-Lippendorf zu erkennen sein. Du stehst jedenfalls irgendwo östlich von Zwickau.


----------



## mk100 (1. November 2017)

Zwickau ist schon mal nah dran, aber östlich, eher nicht.


----------



## ore-mountain (2. November 2017)

Das Rätsel mit der Sosatalsperre hab ich verpasst, Mist! Da bin ich doch erst am Samstag bei Sturm vorbei gewandert ...

Das aktuelle Rätsel ist etwas schickend. Ich musste auch etwas überlegen. Links im Tal ist Silberstraße. Du müsstest oberhalb von Wießenburg in Nähe Burkersdorf stehen.


----------



## mk100 (2. November 2017)

Wiesenburg/Nähe Burkersdorf ist schon sehr heiss. Aber die Häuser im Vordergrund gehören zu einem anderen Ort.


----------



## ore-mountain (2. November 2017)

Dann bleibt nur oberhalb von Langenweißbach übrig. In der nähe des neuen Autobahnzubringers.


----------



## zr0wrk (2. November 2017)

Die Vermessung der zu sehenden Windenergieanlagen weist auch auf Langenweißbach hin. Oder noch weiter südlich Richtung Schneeberg, aber das käme mir dann schon ganz schön weit vor. Die Häusergruppe im Vordergrund war für mich aber nicht auszumachen.


----------



## mk100 (2. November 2017)

Perfekt!! Die Häusergruppe gehört zu Weissbach (Langenweissbach). Dahinter ist die B93 und ich stehe unterhalb des neuen Autobahnzubringers.


----------



## ore-mountain (2. November 2017)

Dann ein neues Rätsel:


----------



## mk100 (3. November 2017)

also links ist der Fichtelberg und rechts der Keilberg. In der Mitte im Hintergrund könnte Bozi Dar sein. Der Standort sollte dann westlich auf tschechischer Seite sein. Irgendwo im Nichts zwischen Johanngeorgenstadt und Bozi Dar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (3. November 2017)

Der Standort ist definitiv auf sächsischem Revier!


----------



## kodak (3. November 2017)

ich bin für diesen Standort ... https://goo.gl/maps/UZYBWYDDtpK2


----------



## ore-mountain (4. November 2017)

Das Bild zeigt das gleiche Motiv. Jetzt nenn mir nur noch den Standort


----------



## kodak (4. November 2017)

Johanngeorgenstadt Ferienhaus stepponat...zeigt er ja auch in maps mit an, deswegen habe ich es ja gefunden, also grob die Richtung genommen, dachte erst henneberg aber das war zu viel Wald, dann kurz die Bilder der Gegend gecheckt und bingo... Also parallel zur jugelstrasse


----------



## ore-mountain (5. November 2017)

Das ist richtig! Genauer Oberjugel. Das Henneberghaus ist nicht weit weg.


----------



## kodak (5. November 2017)

@ore-mountain ... hätte ja nie gedacht das ich mal ein Rätsel im Westerzgebirge löse, der Zeitaufwand lag bei knapp 5 min, eigentlich erschreckend finde ich, der Vorteil, das Bedürfnis dort mal ein paar Tage zu verbringen steigt ...

@All genug philosophiert ... ja der Brückentag musste genutzt werden, so kam auch dieses Bild in die Kamera, wenn da nicht wieder diese Vergesslichkeit wäre ;-)


----------



## Th. (5. November 2017)

Um mal schon eine These auszuwerfen - im Hintergrund sind Wilisch und Quohrener Kipse zu erkennen. So von Nordost aus gesehen - scheint auch ziemlich weit weg zu sein. Vielleicht so aus der Stolpener Ecke, möglicherweise sogar noch östlicher so hinter Hohnstein / am Unger ... da fehlen mir dann doch ein paar Details...


----------



## kodak (5. November 2017)

...Die Berge sind richtig aber die Entfernung ist falsch eingeschätzt euer Ehren @Th. ...


----------



## flashblack (6. November 2017)

Als Cielab'er habe ich den Vorteil zu wissen, dass Kodak am besagtem Brückentag von Niedersedlitz zum Špičák (Sattelberg) gefahren ist.
Trotzdem tue ich mich schwer den genauen Standort zu bestimmen, ich tippe mal auf die Umgebung von Wölkau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (6. November 2017)

@flashblack   prinzipiell eine gute Kombination, aber auf Grund fehlender Mitstreiter und schlechter Wettervorhersage habe ich nur eine teilweise Runde zum spicak gedreht...Das würde auch nicht passen von den Bergen her, da lag @Th. besser


----------



## Th. (6. November 2017)

Ok, ich habe gerade mal ein altes Bild von mir zu Rate gezogen (hier unter Raetsel47) zu finden...
Meine vorgeschlagenen Punkte liegen zu hoch und damit auch zu weit weg.
Ich verschiebe den möglichen Standort jetzt mal so auf nördlich von Lohmen-Mühlsdorf, vielleicht in der Nähe des Koordinatensteins. Wobei von dort aus die Waldkante nicht richtig passen würde. Irgendwie kommt mir auch das Gebäude ganz links bekannt vor - nur woher?
Naja, ich warte mal auf eine Erweiterung des Bildes nach links....


----------



## kodak (7. November 2017)

So, so ... das Gebäude ist bekannt, ist ja auch markant aber kaum jemand kennt es, dafür haben wir alle viel mit denen zu tun, so in gewisser Weise, also nicht direkt aber auf der anderen Seite doch oftmals mehr als wir denken. Ich dachte eher das Gebäude in der Mitte wäre markanter ;-) ... egal ein Blick nach links wurde gewünscht, ja die Dunkelkammer macht es möglich den Spannungsbogen ein wenig aufrecht zu erhalten ;-)


----------



## Th. (7. November 2017)

"Ganz links" meinte ich nicht.
Nebenbei bemerkt, finde ich Bildausschnitte einer Weitwinkelaufnahme nur bedingt optimal für ein Bilderrätsel. Die Hintergrundsilhouette der Höhen und Berge ist klar, der scharfe Nahbereich (Brachland) taugt nicht zur Lösung und der aussagekräftige Mittelgrund ist unscharf/verwaschen...
Nachdem ich mir jetzt wahrscheinlich restlos die Augen verdorben habe (Scheiss Ergeiz...), gebe ich meinen letzten Tipp ab:
Unterhalb des Doberbergs auf dem Bonnewitzer Rundweg. Das Haus welches ich meinte zu kennen, könnte die Bonnewitzer Heilpädagogische Klinik sein - hab ich verwechselt,  dort war ich noch nie. Du spieltest möglicherweise auf die Malzfabrik Heidenau in Bildmitte (erstes Bild) an.


----------



## kodak (7. November 2017)

Vollkommen richtig erst einmal die Lösung @Th.  Ich meinte ganz links die Sachsenforst Hauptverwaltung in Graupa ;-) da wir ja oft im Forst unterwegs sind und meist eben in Teilen des Sachsenforst 
Also sowohl die Brücke über den Bonnewitzer Grund als auch den Hohen Schneeberg kann ich auf dem Handy gut erkennen


----------



## Th. (7. November 2017)

Noch mal die Brille geputzt...ja, jetzt wo ich den Hinweis auf die Bonnewitzer Brücke habe  Ich dachte immer, das wäre ein langes Dach - von einem Stall o.ä. - dabei ist's die Schallschutzwand...

Da die ganze Lösung doch mehr krampfig war, gebe ich frei - also wer will darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karls_Quell (11. November 2017)

So, da ja frei ist mische ich mich auch mal ein...wo war ich denn da vor einigen Wochen?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (11. November 2017)

Burgenweg, Höhe Bockwen.


----------



## Karls_Quell (11. November 2017)

Hm...stimmt. Genauer gesagt ist das direkt neben dem Totenhäuschen Batzdorf.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (11. November 2017)

Es sieht bei mir immer noch schlecht aus, mit Bildern aus Sachsen. Hier eines von meiner Bäckerrunde:


----------



## kodak (12. November 2017)

ich würde mal sagen ich schau auf die Kirche von Bärnsdorf, rechts der Stall passt auch dazu, also stehst Du auf dem Holzweg, ungefähr hier

https://goo.gl/maps/eJVX6fBNSb72


----------



## Leuchtentrager (14. November 2017)

@kodak - Korrekt! Meine Startbahn für alle Unternehmungen nördlich der Heide.


----------



## kodak (14. November 2017)

@Leuchtentrager ... ich hätte gern noch eine Auflösung der "Bäckerrunde" ... gibt es in Bärnsdorf einen Bäcker? oder wie gestaltet sich die Bäckerrunde, gern auch per PN ...

So, damit es relativ einfach wird und viele ihre "kleinen grauen Zellen" (Danke an Hercule Poirot) anstrengen können






Wo steht diese kreative Landkarte, Baujahr 1966, deswegen auch nicht wirklich sehr detailreich leider ;-)


----------



## Leuchtentrager (14. November 2017)

Der Bäcker ist in Berbisdorf. Noch ein richtiger, wo es nach Hefeteig riecht, wenn man reinkommt. Anschließend geht es in die Gärtnerei nach Bärwalde, wo noch Grünzeugs gekauft wird. Der Kuchen wird dann an der Bank am Altenteich oder auf dem kleinen Hügel in Moritzburg, wo das Pferd steht, reingestopft.




Die Route hat so um die 45 km und wohl 450 Hm. Zwischen Großdittmannsdorf und Berbisdorf fahre ich eine Brücke weiter südlich, als hier markiert. Kennt meine Karte aber nicht. Über Bärnsdorf und Großdittmansdorf geht es auch in relativ gerader Linie und ohne große Berührung mit Ortschaften ins Gebiet um den Keulenberg.

edit: Die Runde lässt sich an vielen Stellen abkürzen und ist durchgehend geeignet für Kinder.


----------



## kodak (15. November 2017)

keiner eine Idee wo die Landkarte steht? Also wenn ich mir heutige Landkarten auf Tafeln so anschaue, dann gibt es da immer so ein markantes Merkmal damit auch jeder versteht wo er ist, das gab es wohl schon damals und dann gibt es noch Freunde des Rätselns die denke ich. in der Nähe wohnen sollten oder sollte meine Erinnerung an ein Rätsel von @flashblack so falsch liegen?


----------



## flashblack (16. November 2017)

Deinen Tipp zufolge müsste es irgendwo in Rochwitz sein, hab leider keine Ahnung wo genau. Auch eine kurze Googelei brachte mich da nicht weiter. Ich wohne zwar in Dresden, aber nicht unmittelbar in der Nähe, sodass ich mich auch nicht spontan auf die Suche machen kann. An dem denkmalgeschützen Bergahorn komme ich auf meiner Borsbergrunde vorbei, die "Landkarte" ist mir dabei noch nie aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (16. November 2017)

flashblack schrieb:


> Deinen Tipp zufolge müsste es irgendwo in Rochwitz sein (...)


Weiß nicht so recht... links ist ja noch ein "...tz" eingezeichnet - kann ja eigentlich nur Pappritz sein. Das würde bedeuten, der Standort liegt in Linie weiter weg - käme so Richtung Bühlau, Quohren, Gönnsdorf... Fällt mir aber nichts so recht ein, Sternwarte Gönnsdorf aus den 70ern, Kneipe auch erst 1969... Quohren großes Fragezeichen, Bühlau kommt eigentlich für so ein Motiv nicht in Frage...


----------



## kodak (17. November 2017)

also @flashblack war der Sache schon sehr, sehr nah, hat es quasi gelöst ... ja die "Landkarte" ist an dem Gebäude in Rochwitz wo natürlich auch der Punkt ist , das war der Hinweis mit modernen Karten die so in Land und Flur stehen
Also genau hier ... 
https://goo.gl/maps/dHt6Caix1aD2

Streetview endet ein wenig eher leider ... vor wenigern Jahren war Pappritz noch deutlich lesbar, in ein paar Jahren wird es wohl ganz verschwunden sein, also nutzt die Zeit es euch anzuschauen, schön Fahrradfahren bzw. wandern kann man ganz nebenbei auch noch

@flashblack weiter geht es


----------



## flashblack (17. November 2017)

Als ich an diesem Wegweiser vorbeikam hatte ich gehofft ein schönes Motiv für diesen Rätselthread zu finden.



Leider sah die Steinbank, vorallem als Handyfoto, ziemlich nichtssagend aus. Aber vielleicht weis ja doch jemand, wo diese Bank steht.


----------



## kodak (17. November 2017)

Na klar kenne ich die... Kleditschgrund unterhalb von Weisstropp ;-)

https://goo.gl/maps/2P13SdCxVHo

Habe dann sogar versucht noch weitere Weg zu finden, naja das war die blanke Wildnis, da gibt es noch viel zu entdecken aus der Zeit des höfischen Lebens auf dem Schloß Weisstropp, denke auch das die neuen Bewohner des Schlosses es nicht ändern werden ...


----------



## flashblack (17. November 2017)

richtig! Wenn man weiterfährt kommt man zu einem eingezäunten Gartengrundstück bei dem man diese Aussicht hat, aber diesen Tipp hat es ja nicht gebraucht.



Ich hab dort auch noch andere Wege erkundet und bin dann auf einen vielversprechenden Trail gestoßen, welcher an überwucherten Terassen (evtl. ehemalige Weinberge) vorbeiführte und an einen Dachsbau o.ä. endete. Letztendlich hab ich mich dann durchs Dickicht bergab geschlagen.


----------



## kodak (17. November 2017)

Ja, da gibt es viel zu entdecken, sowohl an Wegen als auch lecker Honig, Bärlauch, Eier, Mirabellen und z.B. Wein kann man erwerben oder sammeln ... in Weisstropp ist ein Winzer und bestimmt waren auch dort einmal Reben, bis die Reblaus kam ...

ja, der Greifvogel hat wohl keinen Pass dabei, die Kamera auch nicht ... ich natürlich schon, wo flog er nur?


----------



## Th. (18. November 2017)

Hinten rechts könnte die Waitzdorfer Höhe sein, Standort dann ggf. am Fuß des Adamsberg bei Altendorf.


----------



## kodak (18. November 2017)

@Th. Waitzdorfer Höhe ist schon einmal richtig, doch der Standort ist komplett falsch, denn dort braucht niemand einen Pass (in Altendorf)


----------



## mr.malcom (18. November 2017)

Zwischen Fotograf und Motiv liegt noch das Elbtal würd ich denken, Fotostandort evtl. in Richtung Reinhardsdorf oder mit viel Zoom evtl in CZ Elbleiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (18. November 2017)

@mr.malcom noch einmal intensiv die Antwort auf Th. lesen, dann deine eigene im Text anklingende Frage noch einmal kurz checken und bitte lösen


----------



## mr.malcom (18. November 2017)

Hm, bei ganz genauem Hinsehen, grübeln und viel raten: östlich von Reinhardsdorf. Falls das stimmt sollte auf auf dem Rundweg Hundskirche sein.


----------



## kodak (18. November 2017)

@mr.malcom das ist leider falsch...warum sollte ich dort einen Pass brauchen? Du warst schon mal näher dran ;-)


----------



## mr.malcom (19. November 2017)

Dann bleibt nach Ausschlussverfahren ja nur noch Elbleiten übrig.


----------



## kodak (19. November 2017)

@mr.malcom richtig kombiniert ;-)...Die exif Daten hätten auch deinen Verdacht wegen der Brennweite bestätigt...es ist auf der Wiese die nach Arnoltice geht...


----------



## mr.malcom (19. November 2017)

Aktuell hab ich kein wirklich taugliches Bild, wenn es ok ist würd ich am Mittwoch bei gutem Wetter ein neues Rätsel einstellen oder bei schlechtem Wetter Mittwoch Abend freigeben.
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (22. November 2017)

Stairway to heaven?
Bei Höhenangst wohl eher stairway to Hell. 

Aber wo bin ich hier nur?


----------



## kodak (22. November 2017)

hier stand quatsch ... jetzt am richtigen Monitor sehe ich natürlich das Wetterfahnenhaustier, hatte vorher geschwankt zwischen der Lösung und dem Bielatal ... also es ist ein Stein und auf der Wetterfahne ist kein Fuchs, sondern eine Katze ... fassen wir die Erkenntnisse zusammen, also Du bist auf dem Katzfels und die Leiter führt zum darauf befindlichen Katzstein ...

... man sollte dazu folgendes lesender Weise sich zu Gemüte führen ...

*"Rock-hopsen" mit Rockhopser im Elbsandsteingebirge

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tourenberichte-aus-sachsen-und-vogtland.497394/page-24*


----------



## mr.malcom (22. November 2017)

@kodak das war aber schnell und richtig.

Info an mich: meine Rätsel sind scheinbar zu einfach.


----------



## kodak (23. November 2017)

so weiter geht es mit etwas Schärfentiefe im Bild 





Wo blühte es so schön?


----------



## kodak (24. November 2017)

.. ein wenig an der Blende gedreht, also sie geschlossen ...


----------



## flashblack (24. November 2017)

Palmenhaus in Pillnitz?


----------



## kodak (24. November 2017)

@flashblack ... So ist es, also weiter geht es...


----------



## flashblack (25. November 2017)

musste ganz schön tief in der digitalen Bilderkiste kramen um was geeignetes zu finden:


----------



## flashblack (26. November 2017)

Da die Hügellandschaft zugegebenermaßen nicht sehr markant ist schwenke ich mal ein wenig nach links:


----------



## flashblack (27. November 2017)

Auch wenn man es auf dem erstem Blick nicht vermutet, ist auf dem letzten Bild ein entscheidender Hinweis versteckt. Es lohnt sich also nochmal genauer hinzuschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (28. November 2017)

... links sieht aus wie ein Skilift, da ich aber nur Langlauf mache :-( ... ist das aber vielleicht der Hinweis?


----------



## flashblack (28. November 2017)

ja diesen Hinweis meine ich!


kodak schrieb:


> da ich aber nur Langlauf mache :-(


Ich war ja auch nicht zum skifahren da ;-).  Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Lift viele Leute von außerhalb anlockt und die Mountainbiker die recht zahlreich dort entlangfahren brauchen den Lift nicht.


----------



## diamantradler (28. November 2017)

Ich glaube du stehst am Skilift in Werda Blickrichung irgendwie westlich


----------



## flashblack (29. November 2017)

Nein leider falsch. Noch ein Tipp: manch verrückter biker ist da 10 mal innerhalb von ca. 24h vorbeigekommen.


----------



## Th. (29. November 2017)

Um hier etwas Bewegung rein zu bringen...ich weiß es nicht. 24h Rennen sind mir aus dem Zittauer Gebirge (da passen die Bilder überhaupt nicht) und vom EBM in Seiffen bekannt. Aber auch Seiffen habe ich irgendwie anders in Erinnerung (war schon ewig nicht mehr da). Rennen fahre ich nie - kenne mich diesbezüglich somit nicht aus, alpiner Skilauf schon - den Hang kenne ich aber nicht (glaube ich zumindest).


----------



## spümco (29. November 2017)

Am Fichtelberg gab auch mal ein 24h Rennen?!
Was mich aber verwundert sind die 10x in 24h - das wären ja dann reichliche 2 Stunden pro Runde, was echt recht lange ist...
Oder gehst Du von nem 4er Team aus?


----------



## flashblack (29. November 2017)

@Th. ist schon auf der richtigen Spur (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Um die ca. 24 h noch etwas zu präzisieren: der Schnellste der Verrückten hat knapp 20h, der Langsamste reichlich 27h gebraucht. Weniger verrückte Biker geben sich mit 1-3 Vorbeifahrten zufrieden.


----------



## kodak (30. November 2017)

Es muss seiffen das 300 km Rennen sein aber wo? Der Lift der in der Karte eingemalt ist passt nicht irgendwie...


----------



## miriquidi-biker (30. November 2017)

Durch Zufall mal wieder hier vorbeigekommen und sofort ein Bild aus der Heimat entdeckt.... ich denke das es Heidersdorf ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashblack (30. November 2017)

Richtig!


----------



## miriquidi-biker (30. November 2017)

Könnte schwierig werden....


----------



## miriquidi-biker (1. Dezember 2017)

Tipp: Wir befinden uns im Osterzgebirge. Hier ist auch ein bekanntes MTB Rennen vorbeigekommen.


----------



## spümco (1. Dezember 2017)

Ja, da bin ich glaube mal bei der Mad East Enduro vorbeigekommen - genau kann ich mich leider nicht mehr entsinnen - irgendwo oberhalb Geising?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (1. Dezember 2017)

@spümco ME ist erstmal richtig, Geising allerdings nicht. Wir sind aber im 10km Radius!


----------



## kodak (1. Dezember 2017)

... man kann sogar Volleyball dort spielen, hat der Herr @miriquidi-biker vergessen zu erwähnen bzw. nicht auf das Bild gezaubert ... den Namen des Ortes gibt es häufiger hier in der Gegend, manch Schloß führt da zu Verwechslung/Verwirrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miriquidi-biker (2. Dezember 2017)

@kodak Das man da Volleyball spielen kann ist mir nicht aufgefallen oder ich erinnere mich nicht mehr daran. Wenn ich bei GoogleEarth schaue ist es allerdings klar ersichtlich. Bin schon 3x vorbeigekommen und jedesmal ins Wasser gehüpft weil keiner da war und das Wasser wirklich toll ist.  Das Becken ist sehr abgelegen und Hinweisschilder habe ich auch nicht gesehen. Möchte kodak vielleicht lösen.... ich habe keine wirklichen Tipps mehr.


----------



## kodak (2. Dezember 2017)

Wenn so lieb gefragt wird, also es ist das Waldbad in Schönfeld(es gibt ein Schloss Schönfeld bei Dresden und eines bei Großenhain), 2002 natürlich kaputt aber 2005/2006 wieder aufgebaut...Danke an @miriquidi-biker für das schöne Rätsel, da muß ich auch unbedingt mal hin, allein deswegen gefällt mir der Rätselthread so ungemein...habe mir gestern einfach mal den Spass gemacht die Informationen zu kombinieren ... also Osterzgebirge und ME ... 5 min später lag die Lösung parat, GPSIES lieferte eine Strecke (hatte ich wohl Glück, ich kenne irgendwie noch grenzüberschreitend), die kurz abgescannt (die Badestelle ist ja relativ klein), mit Google Maps verglichen und schon war ich in Schönfeld, die Lage passte (Feld rechts, geradeaus und links Wald) ... wollte das Ganze dann noch abgleichen, doch Fotos sind da sehr rar aber es gibt eine alte Ansichtskarte (https://oldthing.de/Schoenfeld-Dipp...d-OT-Oberpoebel-Vesperstuebel-1986-0026286899) die ein wenig Bestätigung lieferte, ein gesperrter SZ Artikel gab Aufschluß zum Hochwasser und dem Neubau (sieht man an den Edelstahleinstiegen sehr schön), so kann das mit dem Volleybalfeld auch Blödsinn sein, sollte nur eine Hilfe für andere Maps-Sucher sein  aber es wollte wohl niemand.


----------



## kodak (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich mache mal schnell weiter ... keine Ahnung wie schwer es ist, ein Tipp gleich am Anfang, ich bin wieder mit gültigem Personaldokument unterwegs, sprich ein Grenzgänger


----------



## kodak (3. Dezember 2017)

... geht man ein wenig nach rechts durch den Wald bekommt man diese Aussicht geboten


----------



## Th. (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich werfe mal als Standort am Fuß des Jedlovas (Tannenberg) in die Runde. Die Häuser im Vordergrund müssten dann zur Ortschaft Liska (Limpach) gehören...


----------



## kodak (4. Dezember 2017)

@Th. ... da ist Wahrheit drin aber es passt logisch leider nicht zusammen, man beachte bitte noch einmal Bild 1 sehr genau ... also vom Fusse des Jedlova hat man nicht den beschriebenen und hier dokumentierten Blick ... also Bild 1, Liska und Jedlova passen einfach nicht zusammen


----------



## Th. (4. Dezember 2017)

@kodak , hast ja recht - die böhmischen Dörfer (und die "Kleinkuppenlandschaft") verwirren mich immer wieder. Jedlova ist natürlich Unfug - Studenec (Kaltenberg) war gemeint. Genaugenommen so "am Fuße des Kaltenberges Richtung Zlaty vrych (Goldberg). Dort ist dann auch eindeutig das Basaltgestein wiederzufinden, auf welches du wahrscheinlich in Bild 1 hinweist...


----------



## kodak (4. Dezember 2017)

@Th. so klingt das schon alles recht plausibel, wenn auch ein wenig Korrektur notwendig ist, wie man auf diesem Foto gut sehen kann





ich stehe also nicht am Fuße des Kaltenberges, sondern des Goldberges (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zlatý_vrch), denn dort war bis 1973 der Basaltbruch, dessen Überbleibsel der Transporteinrichtung wir auf Bild 1 gesehen haben, das Dorf ist vollkommen richtig Limpach und der Kaltenberg ist direkt rechts daneben, ebenso aus Basalt aber ohne Raubbau

so sieht der Goldberg heute aus, ehrführchtig steht man da als Mensch davor ...


----------



## Th. (5. Dezember 2017)

Eine schicke Spielerei für Bilderrätselfreunde in Böhmen ist übrigens die 3D-Animation bei mapy.cz:
https://de.mapy.cz/s/2f6fr - um mal das aktuelle Bild von @kodak zu überprüfen.


----------



## Th. (5. Dezember 2017)

Mal wieder was Einfaches - in der Hoffnung, dass kodak schon schläft...



...und - nein - ich bin nicht drübergefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (6. Dezember 2017)

Nanu, keiner? Kann ich nicht wirklich glauben...
Vielleicht als ersten Tipp: Für die ursprüngliche Funktion dieser Brücke vermute ich mal - obwohl es nicht so erscheint - einen höheren Pegel dieses Bächleins.


----------



## CC. (6. Dezember 2017)

Th. schrieb:


> Eine schicke Spielerei für Bilderrätselfreunde in Böhmen ist übrigens die 3D-Animation bei mapy.cz:
> https://de.mapy.cz/s/2f6fr - um mal das aktuelle Bild von @kodak zu überprüfen.


Hab wie immer zum aktuellen Rätsel nix beizutragen. Aber danke für den Link. Morphing auf tschechisch, nett


----------



## gtbulls (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich hätte schwören können, dieses Bild schon im Rätsel gesehen zu haben.
Allein eine Suche im Thread brachte nichts.
Aber wen das Rätselfieber erstmal gepackt hat...und siehe da:
die Brücke befindet sich am linkselbischen Forststeig-Alte Flößerbrücke über den Fuchsbach
www.wandern-saechsische-schweiz.de/wordpress/wanderungen/taubenteich/


Th. schrieb:


> ...und - nein - ich bin nicht drübergefahren.


@Th. nimmt Rücksicht, weil die Steine ohne jegliche Hilfsmittel (Mörtel, Eisen) gefugt sind


----------



## Th. (7. Dezember 2017)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Ich hätte schwören können, dieses Bild schon im Rätsel gesehen zu haben.


War mir zwar auch so - ich wäre es jedenfalls nicht gewesen...


gtbulls schrieb:


> Aber wen das Rätselfieber erstmal gepackt hat...und siehe da:
> die Brücke befindet sich am linkselbischen Forststeig-Alte Flößerbrücke über den Fuchsbach
> www.wandern-saechsische-schweiz.de/wordpress/wanderungen/taubenteich/


Das ist natürlich völlig korrekt.


gtbulls schrieb:


> @Th. nimmt Rücksicht, weil die Steine ohne jegliche Hilfsmittel (Mörtel, Eisen) gefugt sind


Meinem völlig unbedeutenden Halbwissen nach ist das sogar die letzte verbliebene Brücke dieser Art in der Sächsischen Schweiz. Da will ich mit meinen 2 Zentnern nicht unbedingt derjenige sein, welcher ...


----------



## Th. (7. Dezember 2017)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Ich hätte schwören können, dieses Bild schon im Rätsel gesehen zu haben.
> Allein eine Suche im Thread brachte nichts.





Th. schrieb:


> War mir zwar auch so - ich wäre es jedenfalls nicht gewesen...


Ist noch nicht mal lange her...



miriquidi-biker schrieb:


>



Gab es doch schon mal - hatte ich dereinst sogar gelöst...
...tja das Alter...


----------



## gtbulls (7. Dezember 2017)

Th. schrieb:


> Gab es doch schon mal - hatte ich dereinst sogar gelöst...
> ...tja das Alter...


 Also doch! Na immerhin hast Du das Bild noch gefunden, dafür war ich dann zu...
Egal. Weiter gehts:


----------



## miriquidi-biker (7. Dezember 2017)

upps... mir wars auch so als hätte ich die Brücke schon mal gesehen....


----------



## gtbulls (8. Dezember 2017)

Als ich heute morgen einen Post von @miriquidi-biker sah, dachte ich schon, das neue Rätsel wäre gelöst...


----------



## gtbulls (8. Dezember 2017)

Recht bekannter Aussichtspunkt im Erzgebirge, hoch über einem schicken Tal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miriquidi-biker (8. Dezember 2017)

Das Tal ist sicherlich das Schwarzwassertal.


----------



## gtbulls (9. Dezember 2017)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Das Tal ist sicherlich das Schwarzwassertal.


Genau das ist es, allerdings ist das Schwarzwassertal sehr lang. Das namensgebende Raubtier kann einem auf der Aussicht zum Glück nicht begegnen...


----------



## miriquidi-biker (9. Dezember 2017)

Das hat mich jetzt allerdings ganz schön Nerven gekostet. Ich war die ganze Zeit südöstlicher unterwegs Stiftskanzel, Vogeltoffelfelsen, Katzenstein, Nonenfelsen, Raubschloss Liebenstein... allerdings passte das alles nicht wirklich. Der Tipp mit dem Raubtier hat es dann gebracht. Ich habe mir das Bild nochmal genauer angesehen und links unten die Straße entdeckt und geschlußfolgert das es nur nördlich vom Hinteren Grund sein kann. Mit der Überhöhung zur Schwarzen Pockau und den Häusern auf der anderen Talseite (Niederlauterstein) kann es nur der Löwenkopf an der Burg Nidberg sein.


----------



## gtbulls (9. Dezember 2017)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> ... kann es nur der Löwenkopf an der Burg Nidberg sein.



Volltreffer!


----------



## miriquidi-biker (10. Dezember 2017)

Da ich nicht soviel fotografiere während des Radfahrens wird es langsam knapp. Folgendes sollte leicht zu lösen sein:


----------



## miriquidi-biker (11. Dezember 2017)

Das wundert mich jetzt aber doch, dachte das die Hütte recht bekannt ist bei dem Duft den sie versprüht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (11. Dezember 2017)

Ist sie auch - darauf verwette ich meine letzte Knoblauchzehe!
Ihr seid auf der Kohlhaukuppe bei Geising.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (11. Dezember 2017)

und weiter gehts Th....


----------



## Th. (11. Dezember 2017)

OK, weiter damit:



Wo bin ich, wohin Blicke ich und was ist das für ein auffälliges weißes Gebäude rechts der Bildmitte...


----------



## Th. (12. Dezember 2017)

Ich dreh' mich mal ein Stück nach rechts - wieder ein paar Windräder, ein Berg in der Ferne und ein markantes Bauwerk in Bildmitte...


----------



## Th. (13. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht sollte ich anmerken, dass die momentan gesuchte "Wo-bin-ich-Location" ziemlich viel mit dem letzten Rätsel gemeinsam hat...


----------



## mr.malcom (13. Dezember 2017)

So etwa hier so?


----------



## Th. (13. Dezember 2017)

Damit geht der Punkt an @mr.malcom .
Für alle: 
Standort - Geisingbergturm 
Bild 1 - Schloß Bärenstein und Cottaer Spitzberg
Bild 2 - "spektakulärer" Straßenausbau der S174 bei Lauenstein und Sattelberg (Spicak)


----------



## mr.malcom (13. Dezember 2017)

@Th. ich war schon oft auf dem Geisingberg, aber irgendwie habe ich es nie auf den Turm raufgeschafft. Das wird nächstes Jahr nachgeholt, bei der Aussicht.

Damit es hier gleich weitergeht:



Ist vermutlich in 5 Minuten gelöst.


----------



## Th. (14. Dezember 2017)

Sieht aus als wärst du immer noch am Katzstein...


----------



## Raumfahrer (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde eher auf den Kohlbornstein tippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (15. Dezember 2017)

m.M.n. schaut er eher von Südosten auf den Zschirnstein, also so von Richtung Hinterem Bielatal / Ostrov / Schneeberg / Tetschen.
Ist eigentlich Böhmen hier im Sachsenrätsel mit eingeschlossen?


----------



## mr.malcom (15. Dezember 2017)

@Th. jedem anderen würde ich das als Lösung durchgehen lassen, aber ich glaube ich kann bei dir die Daumenschrauben noch ein klein wenig fester anziehen... 
Ich hätte den Standort bitte noch ein klize wenig genauer.


----------



## Th. (15. Dezember 2017)

Ok, ich sag da mal Schneebergblick. 
Vom Signal (was die dritte überdachte Picknickstelle auf dem Katzsteinrücken wäre) würde ich den Hertelsgrund (hinter der kleinen Kiefer) weiter rechts vermuten.
Und auch der Jedlova (sollte der Berg hinterm Zschirnsteinsattel sein) wäre deutlich weiter links.
Und noch ein dritter Punkt (als MTBler): Zum Signal muss man wirklich vorfahren wollen - runter kommt man dort nicht. Am Schneebergblick kommt man mehr oder weniger vorbei, zum Katzstein ist irgendwie gegeben, dann kurz zurück und am Mäuseborn runtergerockt. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn...


----------



## mr.malcom (15. Dezember 2017)

@Th. deine Kenntnisse sind schon erstaunlich. Alles richtig, Hut ab. 
Du bist dran.


----------



## Th. (15. Dezember 2017)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> @Th. deine Kenntnisse sind schon erstaunlich.


Tja, ich habe im Prinzip 10 - 15 Jahre in der (Sächsischen) Schweiz gelebt/gewohnt - also nicht irgendwo in Cunnersdorf, Bad Schandau, Lichtenhain oder so - sondern in der "Villa Bielatal", bei "Camillo", am "Bussard", im "Fernblick" oder beim "Siebenschläfer" (usw.).
In den Hochzeiten sind wir früh aus der Boofe zum Auto gelaufen, nach DD arbeiten und abends retour...
Da bleibt was hängen -auch 25 Jahre später noch.

Neues Rätselbild suche ich morgen - eins aus der Sächsischen Schweiz macht gerade keinen Sinn, glaube ich.


----------



## Th. (16. Dezember 2017)

Ich gebe zu, dass ist was für Locals. Ist in einer Gegend in welcher ich recht häufig unterwegs bin - hatte auch von dem Projekt gehört - aber dass das genau dort ist hat mich überrascht (und macht es perspektivisch für mich nicht uninteressant - darf aber gerne noch ein paar Zeiteinheiten dauern...)


----------



## kodak (17. Dezember 2017)

habe ein wenig gebrübelt, doch es geht um das was uns hoffentlich allen erst in langer, langer Zeit bevorsteht, aber ebenso unausweichlich ist ... der Tod ... nun gibt es hier in der Gegend da eine bedeutende Sache

https://naturruhe-friedewald.de/

dieses Denkmal habe ich dort noch nicht gesehen, aber ich war ebenso überrascht wie plötzlich man dort unter Trauernden sein könnte nur weil man falsch abgebogen ist, zum Glück war ich nicht im Radar und konnte mich ebenso unbemerkt wieder wegbewegen, inzwischen alles ausgelotet, einmal reicht ... 

Landschftlich würde es auch passen, ob ich richtig liege? Wie gesagt nur eine logische Ableitung von Mosaiksteinchen ...


----------



## Th. (17. Dezember 2017)

kodak schrieb:


> (...)ob ich richtig liege?  (...)


Ich glaube mit "liegen" wird hier nix - ist wohl nur für Urnen.
Prinzipiell hast du aber richtig kombiniert - ist im/beim verlinkten Bestattungswald.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere genau hier.

Als das Areal neu war, bin ich mit dem Rad (vom Seerosenteich kommend) genau in so eine Trauergemeinde reingeraten - war schon unangenehm. M.E. könnte ein dezentes Hinweisschild an den Eckpunkten nicht schaden.


----------



## kodak (17. Dezember 2017)

@Th.  kann ich gut nachvollziehen, kommt sehr überraschend, selbst wenn man weiss das es dies gibt ... so also schnell wieder auf die Sonnenseite des Lebens 





Wo ist der Aufnahmepunkt zu verorten? Schon einmal einen schönen 3. Advent, einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann und einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr ... auf viele schöne Erlebnisse, Fotos und vor allem Gesundheit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (18. Dezember 2017)

Schönes Bild.
Die Staatskanzlei ist mir bis dato von dort aus noch nie aufgefallen...


----------



## kodak (18. Dezember 2017)

@Th. Du verwirrst mich gerade ein wenig...mir auch noch nicht bisher, Danke für den Hinweis  ... irgendwie ist man dann schon blind unterwegs bzw. nimmt solche Nuancen und Launen eines mäandernden Flusses nicht mehr wahr


----------



## zr0wrk (19. Dezember 2017)

Der Kirchturm gehört imho zur Dreikönigskirche. Also, ich geb mal 'nen Tipp ab. Entweder am linken Elbufer unterhalb vom Sportpark Ostra oder aber am rechten Ufer zwischen Pieschen und Mickten in Richtung Neustadt fotografiert.


----------



## kodak (19. Dezember 2017)

@zr0wrk ... also ein wenig Festlegung wäre hilfreich, wobei ich sagen muss in der derzeitigen Konstellation ist eine der beiden Möglichkeiten falsch (das geht eigentlich auch das dem Bild hervor) und die andere wenn man es streng betrachtet auch aber schon nah dran (man kann auch sagen zu nah dran ;-) )


----------



## zr0wrk (20. Dezember 2017)

Also ich habe da gestern noch mal Linien gezeichnet und hin und her überlegt und noch mal geguckt und noch mal überlegt.

Der große Klotz, der vor der Staatskanzlei zu sehen ist und diese größtenteils verdeckt, steht imho gleich vorn an der Leipziger Straße. Die Perspektive, die du da hast, hat man am ehesten von hier. Ist das jetzt Mickten oder Pieschen? Aber da meintest du ja schon, es stimme nicht. Es wäre natürlich noch denkbar, dass du etwas weiter weg auf dieser Linie, aber oberhalb des Flusses stehst. Aber da finde ich keine Stelle, die so aussieht, als hättest du von da freie Sicht.


----------



## kodak (20. Dezember 2017)

@zr0wrk ... der Standort ist vollkommen richtig, ja auch die Stadt Dresden ist der Meinung das dies alles Mickten ist, also Pieschen ist es auf keinen Fall ... sorry für die Verwirrung aber das wird in Leipzig ja nicht anders sein, als das die Stadtteile nicht klar trennbar sind ... Elbseite hast Du ja sauber identifiziert, also weiter geht es ( das Gebäude vorn ist das Arzneimittelwerk, der Würfel obenauf trägt das Logo des heutigen Eigentümers _Menarini von Heyden (_https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arzneimittelwerk_Dresden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flesh-gear (20. Dezember 2017)

Hier einmal mein Bilderrätsel.
Sollte denke ich lösbar sein. 

Grüsse


----------



## kodak (20. Dezember 2017)

@flesh-gear willkommen hier, bestimmt warst du noch nicht auf Los (Seite 1, da stehen die Spielregeln), denn dran ist eigentlich der Herr @zr0wrk so löse ich mal schnell und sage Campingplatz Königstein, zu sehen ist der Lilienstein und übergebe an @zr0wrk


----------



## flesh-gear (20. Dezember 2017)

Ok alles klar. Um ein Bildrätsel zu erstellen muss ich das vorhergehende erraten.
Mein Bild war ganz klar zu leicht, aber da gibt’s noch bessere. 
Dann warte ich mal auf das nächste von @zr0wrk.


----------



## zr0wrk (21. Dezember 2017)

Danke. Gebt mir mal noch 'nen Tag Zeit.


----------



## Dumens100 (21. Dezember 2017)

Hallo 
ich hoffe Ihr seid mir nicht böse, ich Missbrauche einmal euer Thread da Ihr mir sicher weiterhelfen könnt. Im nächsten Jahr im Mai fahre ich den Stoneman Miriquidi in Bronze zum zweiten male und auf der Homepage vom Stoneman gibt es ein Werbevideo vor der Eröffnung der Strecke, jetzt möchte ich gerne an den Stellen von den angehängten Bildern vorbei die ich aus diesen Video geschnitten habe, ich weiß das die Stellen nicht zur offiziellen Strecke gehören und würd gern für mich die Strecke so umbauen das ich an diesen Orten vorbei komme, jetzt bräuchte ich eure Hilfe wenn Ihr die Stellen kennt und mir sagen würdet wo sie sind,sie müssten in der nähe der offiziellen Stoneman Strecke seien


----------



## flashblack (21. Dezember 2017)

Die ersten 7 Bilder müssten aus dem Schwarzwassertal bzw. oberhalb davon am Grünen Graben sein. Der Basaltfächer ist am Hirtstein. Beides ein ganzes stück östlich der eigentlichen Strecke.


----------



## mw.dd (21. Dezember 2017)

flashblack schrieb:


> Die ersten 7 Bilder müssten aus dem Schwarzwassertal bzw. oberhalb davon am Grünen Graben sein. Der Basaltfächer ist am Hirtstein. Beides ein ganzes stück östlich der eigentlichen Strecke.


 Ist so.
Aber toll das ein PR-Video zum Stoneman Miriquidi an Stellen gefilmt wird, die gar nicht dazu gehören; das sagt einiges über die Strecke aus 
Das was die Kollegen da am Hirtstein treiben ist außerdem sicher nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Dumens100 (21. Dezember 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## zr0wrk (22. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute, das wird bei mir grad nix. Das Wetter lädt auch nicht zum Biken ein. Gebe also frei. Wer mag, wer hat noch was?


----------



## flesh-gear (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich hätte ein Bilderrätsel.
Es sind 2 Bilder um es ggf. zu erleichtern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (22. Dezember 2017)

Soll man Ort oder Zeit erraten?


----------



## kodak (22. Dezember 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Soll man Ort oder Zeit erraten?


Das hätte ich schon beim ersten Bild gedacht das es wie Dia aus der DDR aussieht aber mich vornehmlich zurück gehalten


----------



## flesh-gear (22. Dezember 2017)

Nee ist schon nach der Wende.
Fotographiert ihr mal so ein analog Bild mit dem iPhone ab. 
Die Zeit lässt sich sicher auch erraten aber der Ort wäre auch ganz nett. 
Ich gebe gern Tipps. Sachsen ist klar.


----------



## Th. (28. Dezember 2017)

Anbetracht des allerersten Bildes vom Camping Königstein vermute ich, dass die Aufnahmen auch in dieser Region entstanden.
Ich meine, mich im Elbsandstein ganz gut  auszukennen, diese Bilder sagen mir nichts. Daher fragte ich mich, wo war ich noch nie/ lange nicht...
Ich tippe mal auf den Weg von Koenigstein/Halbestadt hoch zum Lilienstein. Das zweite Bild könnte direkt oben am Lilienstein sein.
Alles reine Spekulation - ich habe keinen wirklichen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## flesh-gear (28. Dezember 2017)

Mein Respekt. Das passt. Das erste Bild ist hinauf zum Lilienstein und das 2. vom Lilienstein hinunter.
Treppen steigen inclusive.

Heute undenkbar von daher habe ich diese Bilder gewählt weil sicher die wenigsten je dort gefahren sind und Bilder gemacht wurden.
Ich gehe auch oft im Elbi Klettern und Wandern und finde immer wieder Wege wo ich schon mit dem Bike gefahren bin.
Zb. den Grenzweg über den großen Winterberg der dann irgendwann auf den Wanderweg zum Prebischtor trifft.
Oder über den kleinen Winterberg hinunter zum Lichtenhainer Wasserfall ins Kirnitzschthal.

Ein absoluter Traumweg ist dieser zur Hickelhöhle . 

Ich gebe das Bilderrätsel weiter an @Th.

Grüße


----------



## Th. (30. Dezember 2017)

Das war ja nun wirklich richtiggehend geraten - keine große Leistung also.
Deswegen, und weil ich zum Jahreswechsel nichts herausragendes an Fotomaterial da habe, gebe ich frei.
Wenn sich keiner findet, gehts dann meinerseits irgendwann 2018 weiter - ich wünsche euch allen einen Guten Rutsch...


----------



## Th. (1. Januar 2018)

Ok, dann zum Jahresanfang was ganz Leichtes - verbunden mit den besten Wünschen an alle fürs neue Jahr.
Wohin führte mich meine Neujahrsmorgenrunde? 
Und ein ganz besonderer Gruß an @CC. :"Stöckchen" ist out...


----------



## zr0wrk (2. Januar 2018)

Th. schrieb:


> Wohin führte mich meine Neujahrsmorgenrunde?


Euch allen auch ein gesundes und frohes neues Jahr. @Th. - deine Runde führte dich zum Bismarckturm oberhalb von Radebeul. Dein Standort ist imho auf dem Weg, der um den Turm führt, du blickst Richtung Westen, gen Spitzhaustreppe. Unten ist das Gymnasium Luisenstift zu erkennen, der Turm im Zentrum ist der Wasserturm Radebeul.


----------



## Th. (2. Januar 2018)

Damit hast du die volle Punktzahl erreicht und darfst weitermachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (2. Januar 2018)

Hmmm, dann vielleicht mal ein Rästel, das etwas aus dem Rahmen fällt. Vielleicht hat sich der eine oder andere gestern bei seiner Neujahrsausfahrt auch so geärgert wie ich. Aber wo ist das? Wer erkennt den Ort?


----------



## mw.dd (2. Januar 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wer erkennt den Ort?


Alaunplatz oder Fischerwiese (Hechtpark)?


----------



## shiba (2. Januar 2018)

Darüber ärgerst du dich?! Alles ordentlich an einer Stelle, alle Flaschen intakt, die Stadtreinigung kann alles einfach und schnell beseitigen. Hier liegt alles komplett verstreut und alle Flaschen sind in 1.000 Scherben verteilt, radeln ist die ersten paar Tage im Jahr nur mit pannensicheren Reifen möglich!

Und jedes Jahr dasselbe Rätsel: ist das braune Häufchen von Wasser aufgeweichtes, braunes Papier vom Böller oder Hundekacke?


----------



## kodak (2. Januar 2018)

also Bild 1 finde ich auch sehr schön aufgeräumt, wobei ich dieses Jahr überrascht war wie wenig herumlag, natürlich gibt es immer wieder Brennpunkte des Mülls (Pieschener Ufer mit Blick auf Dresden oder in Meissen die Elbbrücke) aber insgesamt passte es. 

zum Bild kann ich nichts beitragen, hätte mal aus dem Bauch heraus Grillplatz am Rosengarten (Elbe) gesagt aber ich glaube kein Leipziger ( @zr0wrk ) kommt nach Dresden um hiesigen Müll zu dokumentieren


----------



## zr0wrk (2. Januar 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Alaunplatz oder Fischerwiese (Hechtpark)?


Nope. Gaaanz kalt.


shiba schrieb:


> Darüber ärgerst du dich?! Alles ordentlich an einer Stelle, alle Flaschen intakt, die Stadtreinigung kann alles einfach und schnell beseitigen.


Tatsächlich ist der Glashaufen dort noch der Ort mit der geringsten Entropie. Die Umverpackungen der Böller und Raketen und anderer Plastikmüll verteilt sich, so er nicht von denen, die ihn hinterlassen haben, schon direkt in den Wald geworfen wurde, nun durch Wind und Wetter zwischen Büschen und Bäumen. Ich glaube nicht, dass eine Stadtreinigung sich kraxelnd die Hänge hinauf oder hinunterbewegt, um den Kram dort einzusammeln. Die Bilder täuschen vielleicht ein wenig - es handelt sich hierbei nicht um einen Park, sondern um eine lichte Stelle in einem Wald. Ja, das ärgert mich. 


kodak schrieb:


> Zum Bild kann ich nichts beitragen, hätte mal aus dem Bauch heraus Grillplatz am Rosengarten (Elbe) gesagt aber ich glaube kein Leipziger ( @zr0wrk ) kommt nach Dresden um hiesigen Müll zu dokumentieren


Mit Letzterem kommst du der Lösung schon näher.


----------



## Th. (2. Januar 2018)

shiba schrieb:


> Darüber ärgerst du dich?! Alles ordentlich an einer Stelle, alle Flaschen intakt, die Stadtreinigung kann alles einfach und schnell beseitigen.



Prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht, wobei ich mich frage: Wieso die Stadtreinigung (sprich der Steuerzahler)? Aber ok - wer sonst.
Dabei habe ich gestern am Bismarckturm (wie jedes Jahr) die Tonnen verstreut rumliegender Müll gesehen, wenige Minuten später auf der Alberthöhe habe ich mir ungläubig die Augen gerieben - da war alles blitzblank (bis auf die vielen kleinen Rester die da immer rumliegen und nicht zwingend von Silvester sind), keine Flaschen, Verpackungen - selbst Drähte von Wunderkerzen habe ich keine gesehen. Da war irgendwer fleißig, die Stadtreinigung wars ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (2. Januar 2018)

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Fo...06f4cbb1b!8m2!3d51.3175079!4d12.3622678?dcr=0

Und, hey - es ist eh ein Schuttberg. 

Ganz leicht:


----------



## zr0wrk (2. Januar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und, hey - es ist eh ein Schuttberg.


Ja, aber einer, den ich häufiger besuche (genau wie die anderen beiden übrigens, wo es sicher ähnlich aussieht). 


> Ganz leicht (...)


Das sagst du. Meine erste Vermutung will sich nicht so recht bestätigen. Da ist es einfach viel weniger aufgeräumt. Und ein einzelnes Schaufelrad steht da imho auch nicht rum. Immerhin habe ich bei der Gelegenheit herausgefunden, dass es das Brückenrestaurant am Zwenkauer Tagebau anscheindend gar nicht mehr gibt. Das wäre meine zweite Vermutung gewesen, denn dort ist es sicher sehr viel aufgeräumter.


----------



## kodak (2. Januar 2018)

Dann sage ich einmal.. 

http://www.kohle-dampf-licht.de/route/gerbisdorf-schaufelrad-srs-6300.html


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Januar 2018)

Passt, weitermachen. 
Gehört zur mitllerweile 95% asphaltierten Runde um den Werbeliner See. Ist was für Rennradler, seit man nicht mehr durch das Sanddorngestrüpp am Ufer bei der Deponie kommt.

@zr0wrk : was meinst du mit Brückenrestaurant - das "Kartoffelhaus"...? Diesen unsäglichen Bau habe ich damals gebauleitet.


----------



## kodak (2. Januar 2018)

... damit es einfach bleibt, wohin gehört dieser Innenhof?


----------



## flesh-gear (2. Januar 2018)

Burg Kriebstein.


----------



## kodak (2. Januar 2018)

@flesh-gear vollkommen richtig, weiter geht es hier...


----------



## flesh-gear (2. Januar 2018)

Hier mal ein Digitalfoto aktuelleren Datums.


----------



## zr0wrk (2. Januar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> meinst du mit Brückenrestaurant - das "Kartoffelhaus"...?


Weiß nicht. Da stand so 'ne Förderbrücke, vielleicht war es auch ein großer Schaufelradbagger, und im "Führerhaus" war ein Restaurant. Ich würde sagen, da wo jetzt der Jachthafen ist. Ist aber schon einige Jahre her.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Januar 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Weiß nicht. Da stand so 'ne Förderbrücke, vielleicht war es auch ein großer Schaufelradbagger, und im "Führerhaus" war ein Restaurant. Ich würde sagen, da wo jetzt der Jachthafen ist. Ist aber schon einige Jahre her.














Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass in der alten Abraumbrücke irgendwas drin war. Oder meinst du einen Bagger? Ist ja schon um die 20 Jahre her, dass ich unten im Zwenkauer drin rumgeradelt bin. Dort wo jetzt der "Hafen" ist war doch die Hängebrücke bis 95 oder so, und danach siehe Luftbild.

Zu dem Foto mit dem bunten Fahrrad kann ich nichts sagen, das kann Schladitzer sein oder auch Cossi, ich sehe da keinen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flesh-gear (3. Januar 2018)

Mal aus einer anderen Perspektive. Da müsste es jetzt aber dämmern.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Januar 2018)

Kann mir nur Zwenkauer Südkurve vorstellen.
 51°12'58.46"N 12°21'17.38"E


----------



## zr0wrk (3. Januar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kann mir nur Zwenkauer Südkurve vorstellen.


Haha, sogar die Rohre sind auf dem Satellitenbild zu erkennen.


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass in der alten Abraumbrücke irgendwas drin war. Oder meinst du einen Bagger?


Vielleicht bringe ich da auch etwas durcheinander und es war tatsächlich schon dieses Kartoffelhaus. Ich kann da noch mal nachfragen, wurde damals dorthin eingeladen. Irgendwie war das alles noch ziemlich unbebaut und der See war kein See, sondern noch der alte Tagebau. Ich finde die (eventuell falsche) Erinnerung, dass da ein Resaturant in einem alten Bagger war, aber ziemlich romantisch - also industrie-romantisch.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Januar 2018)

flesh-gear schrieb:


> Mal aus einer anderen Perspektive. Da müsste es jetzt aber dämmern.


Also war das dann so richtig...? (Wenn nicht ziehe ich zurück)

Dann schiebe ich mal weiter gen Osten, damit die aus dem Tal der Ahnungslosen wieder Durchbilck haben.
Bastelstelle vor knapp 10 Jahren (Mitte Dezember 08, Name des Pfads reicht mir, die Landmarke direkt dort brauchts nicht):


----------



## spümco (3. Januar 2018)

Irgendwo im Zittauer am Töpfer?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Januar 2018)

Das ist schon weitläufig - Töpfer ganz kalt. 30m weiter unten:


----------



## flesh-gear (3. Januar 2018)

Zwenkauer See . Jupp. 
Hat ja gedauert.


----------



## flesh-gear (3. Januar 2018)

Ich denke es ist Johnsdorf/ Mühlsteinbrüche Lehrpfad ?!


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Januar 2018)

flesh-gear schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist Johnsdorf/ Mühlsteinbrüche Lehrpfad ?!


Nah dran. 
Ein Versuch noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (3. Januar 2018)

Hä ,ich kenn den Fahrer.....


----------



## flesh-gear (3. Januar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nah dran.
> Ein Versuch noch?



Mir fällt nur dieser Naturlehrpfad mit grünem Schrägstrich ein und der ist noch nicht mal in der Wanderkarte verzeichnet . 
Das wäre jetzt nur in das blaue geraten was anderes zu nennen .


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Januar 2018)

Nagut, Grüsse an den Fahrer 
Alpenpfad beim Dackel.

Ich gebe frei. Wer mag.

@flesh-gear : evtl meinten wir ja dasselbe


----------



## flesh-gear (4. Januar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nagut, Grüsse an den Fahrer
> Alpenpfad beim Dackel.
> 
> Ich gebe frei. Wer mag.
> ...



Orgelsteig und Alpenpfad sowie die ganze Runde um den Carolafelsen gehören zum Naturlehrpfad Mühlsteinbrüche . Gekennzeichnet mit grünem Schrägstrich. 
Das ich jetzt nicht exakt diesen Pfad anhand der Bilder sagen konnte sei mit verziehen, das ist schon sehr schwer ohne weiter Anhaltspunkte. 

Lg


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2018)

Ich sah das aus der MTB Perspektive. Diese Stufen prägen sich einem ein  
Mach weiter!


----------



## flesh-gear (4. Januar 2018)

Ich bin mal so frei und teile ein neues Bilderrätsel. 
Sollte machbar sein.

Grüße Flesh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2018)

Schleuse bei Wüsteneutzsch, Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## flesh-gear (4. Januar 2018)

Als kleine Anmerkung, die Schleusse ist zwar in Anhalt aber auch nur 2-3 km von der Grenze Sachsens entfernt. Der dazu gehörige Elster-Saale-Kanal ist aber zu 99% in Sachsen.
Ist ne knappe Kiste, geb ich zu.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2018)

Bin ich früher öfter lang. 
Ich kram gleich mal ein wenig...


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2018)

...grad nix besseres, reinzoomen hilft ggfs


----------



## meinhardon (5. Januar 2018)

Im Tal Zwickauer Mulde. Blick auf Rochlitz mit Kunigundenkirche.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2018)

Nicht ganz.
Die Kirche und das Gebäude rechts stehen nicht in Rochlitz.
Zwickauer Mulde ist schon mal richtig.


----------



## mk100 (5. Januar 2018)

Dann schieß ich mal ins Blaue und sage Colditz.


----------



## meinhardon (5. Januar 2018)

Wechselburg


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2018)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Wechselburg


Blick von der Eulenkluft. 

Muss ich auch mal wieder lang.
Wechselburg hatte ich mal einen bösen Sturz auf der Via Porphyria, 3 Wochen Rochlitz Krankenhaus.

Weiter!


----------



## meinhardon (5. Januar 2018)

Bild aus dem Schlafsack. Wo war das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flesh-gear (5. Januar 2018)

Kloster Wechselburg.
Scheisse ne Minute zu spät . 
Meine Frau wusste es.


----------



## flesh-gear (5. Januar 2018)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Bild aus dem Schlafsack. Wo war das?
> Anhang anzeigen 682735



Kraftwerk Boxberg.
Bärwalder See.


----------



## meinhardon (6. Januar 2018)

flesh-gear schrieb:


> Kraftwerk Boxberg.
> Bärwalder See.


Korrekt, Du bist!


----------



## flesh-gear (6. Januar 2018)

Ich hab mal was ”leichtes” . 
Und nein der ist nicht essbar.


----------



## meinhardon (6. Januar 2018)

Vereinigte Mulde, Sermuth, 
Da waren wir auch im letzten jahr Bikepacken


----------



## flesh-gear (6. Januar 2018)

Zur Erläuterung weshalb dort der Pilz steht. 
Hier fließen die Zwickauer und Freiberger Mulde zusammen und bilden von oben gesehen einen ”Pilz”. 
Aus beiden Flüssen wird die Vereinigte Mulde welche zb durch Grimma fließt.

Ein neues Bilderrätsel kann kommen.


----------



## meinhardon (7. Januar 2018)

Wo war das?


----------



## flesh-gear (7. Januar 2018)

Brücke in Rochlitz über die Zwickauer Mulde.
Das wollte ich auch schon als Bilderrätsel nehmen.


----------



## meinhardon (7. Januar 2018)

Natürlich. 
Ist ja Ping Pong hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flesh-gear (7. Januar 2018)

So, ein neues Bild. Und lass mal die anderen raten .


----------



## Faszi (7. Januar 2018)

Kloster Altzella


----------



## flesh-gear (7. Januar 2018)

Schön. 
Bin auf das nächste Bild gespannt. 
@Faszi du bist am Zug.


----------



## Faszi (7. Januar 2018)

Euch allen erstmal ein gesegnetes Neues Jahr!

Jetzt zum Rätsel: Wo befindet sich denn dieses schöne Holzbauwerk?


----------



## flesh-gear (8. Januar 2018)

Keine Ahnung. Ich rate mal ins Blaue. Mügelner Hügellandschaft.  Mügeln,  Oschatz , am Horizont der Collm ?


----------



## Faszi (8. Januar 2018)

Ganz kalt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (9. Januar 2018)

Ich tippe auf Tannenberg oberhalb von Ohorn. Der Berg im Hintergrund könnte der Valtenberg sein.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher - war schon ewig nicht mehr da.


----------



## Faszi (9. Januar 2018)

Volltreffer, gratuliere!
@Th. ist dran


----------



## Th. (9. Januar 2018)

Sorry, komme gerade nicht dazu ein passendes Bild zu suchen.
Wer will darf weitermachen...


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2018)

Bevors einschläft was leichtes zwischendurch, bitte den Name des Hügels bzw der Treppe, danke:


----------



## sbradl (10. Januar 2018)

Pferdeberg?


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2018)

sbradl schrieb:


> Pferdeberg?


Okay, weitermachen


----------



## flesh-gear (10. Januar 2018)

Wie immer schwer. Auf jeden Fall Sandstein , vermutlich Zittau .
Eine Wegmarkierung wäre ja nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## kodak (10. Januar 2018)

flesh-gear schrieb:


> Wie immer schwer. Auf jeden Fall Sandstein , vermutlich Zittau .
> Eine Wegmarkierung wäre ja nicht schlecht gewesen.


@flesh-gear es ist doch schon gelöst von sbradl


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2018)




----------



## flesh-gear (10. Januar 2018)

Ich hab das „weitermachen ” als weiter raten gedeutet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2018)

Ok, werde mich präziser ausdrücken nxmal .

@sbradl: ja, es ist die Pferdebergtreppe oberhalb Oybin, der oberste Teil bevor die Spitzkehre kommt Richtung Hausgrund , Foto aus 2008 auf Panoramio, wo es genauso geschrieben steht. Fahrer @M.R.


----------



## sbradl (11. Januar 2018)

Wir bleiben in der Nähe... der (ganz) genaue Standpunkt dürfte etwas schwerer zu erraten sein, mit dem Rad kommt man da kaum hin.


----------



## flesh-gear (11. Januar 2018)

Der Aussichtspunkt ist das Naturdenkmal Felsenturm auf dem Töpfer ?!


----------



## sbradl (11. Januar 2018)

Die grobe Richtung stimmt, aber der konkrete Punkt ist mir etwas zu weit weg.


----------



## flesh-gear (11. Januar 2018)

Auf dem Weißen Stein ?


----------



## sbradl (11. Januar 2018)

Nene, Töpfer ist schon die richtige Gegend. Aber der Aussichtspunkt ist doch einige hundert Meter von meinem Standpunkt entfernt.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2018)

Böhmische Aussicht, rate ich mal, aber mir dem Rad war ich da auch schon


----------



## sbradl (11. Januar 2018)

Ich müsste auf der Karte gucken aber Böhmische Aussicht sollte zumindest näher dran sein. Nach dem Mittag drehe ich meinen Blick mal ein wenig


----------



## flesh-gear (11. Januar 2018)

Böhmische Aussicht kann das bald nicht sein weil man da nicht Tannen vor der Nase hat beim Fotografieren.
Das kann nur irgendwo beim Küken sein !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2018)

Hm..auf Heideberg und Mühlsteinberg war ich noch nicht. 
Fuchskanzel - da würde man den Popov sehen...
Bin raus.


----------



## sbradl (11. Januar 2018)

Ich dreh mich mal um und gucke nach unten... das erklärt, warum man genau dorthin schlecht mit dem Rad kommt.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2018)

Mühlstein - auf den Scharfenstein kommt man ja mit der Treppe oder was da ist.


----------



## sbradl (11. Januar 2018)

Leider nein, Böhmische Aussicht war bisher am nächsten dran


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2018)

Na dann klappe ich nochmal die topographische Karte auf :





 

Und rate...Ernst-Schulze-Stein


----------



## sbradl (11. Januar 2018)

Die Höhe passt jetzt besser, die Entfernung wird aber größer. Auf der Karte ist der konkrete Fels nicht namentlich eingetragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flesh-gear (11. Januar 2018)

Ist das ein klettergipfel ?


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2018)

Ich gebs auf


----------



## sbradl (11. Januar 2018)

flesh-gear schrieb:


> Ist das ein klettergipfel ?



Ja, aber eher "Gipfelchen"


----------



## Th. (11. Januar 2018)

http://db-sandsteinklettern.gipfelbuch.de/karte.php?sektorid=94&typen=alle

Reingezoomt sind alle Kletterziele angezeigt - habe aber keine Ahnung welcher das gesuchte "Gipfelchen" ist.
Zur Töpferkrone würde "Gipfelchen" und "Aussicht" passen...


----------



## sbradl (11. Januar 2018)

Ein paar Meter weiter südlich...


----------



## Th. (11. Januar 2018)

Dann vielleicht der hier?


----------



## darkJST (11. Januar 2018)

Ich hab da so eine Vermutung, aber keine Möglichkeit zeitnah ein Bild einzustellen^^ Ich würde nach Reichtümern ausschau halten


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ok, werde mich präziser ausdrücken nxmal .
> 
> @sbradl: ja, es ist die Pferdebergtreppe oberhalb Oybin, der oberste Teil bevor die Spitzkehre kommt Richtung Hausgrund , Foto aus 2008 auf Panoramio, wo es genauso geschrieben steht. Fahrer @M.R.


Seid ihr den Absatz weiter unten auch gefahren? Wenn ich Tourenklaus bin tragen wir da immer nur rauf


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2018)

darkJST schrieb:


> Ich hab da so eine Vermutung, aber keine Möglichkeit zeitnah ein Bild einzustellen^^ Ich würde nach Reichtümern ausschau halten
> 
> Seid ihr den Absatz weiter unten auch gefahren? Wenn ich Tourenklaus bin tragen wir da immer nur rauf


Letztes Mal wo ich dort war (2013) fehlte weiter unten in der Treppe eine Stufe - die bin ich da nicht gefahren (fühlte mich nicht gut, in der Pension war das Frühstück verdorben) aber alle anderen. Davor aber immer alles, bis runter in den Hausgrund. K.A. ob ichs heute fahren würde, die Radl werden besser aber ich alter.


----------



## flesh-gear (11. Januar 2018)

Ich schau jetzt mal im kletterführer.


----------



## flesh-gear (11. Januar 2018)

Wenn ich mir den Tipp annehme das man nach Reichtümern suchen sollte dann kann das nur noch der Geldstein sein .
Der wird jetzt roter Turm genannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (11. Januar 2018)

Roter Turm ist korrekt. Th. war aber schneller


----------



## flesh-gear (11. Januar 2018)

Oh, dem TH. sein Link hab ich gar nicht für voll genommen.
Und ich studiere hier kletterbücher.


----------



## Th. (11. Januar 2018)

Im Zittauer war ich relativ wenig klettern, kenne am Töpfer nur die "Sphinx" direkt unter der Töpferaussicht (vor knapp 5 Jahren als ich noch hoffte, meine Tochter vom Bergsport überzeugen zu können...) und an den Gratzer Felsen war ich früher auch mal...

Egal, @flesh-gear hat es ja auch rausbekommen - wenn du willst darfst du weitermachen...


----------



## flesh-gear (12. Januar 2018)

Danke.
Dann nehm ich mal ein Analogbild. Wo fahre ich da entlang ? 

Lg


----------



## kodak (12. Januar 2018)

Kirnitzschtal, Flōssersteig, zwischen Nasser Grund und Beuthenfall, da war 1989 ein Felssturz den Du gerade passierst


----------



## flesh-gear (12. Januar 2018)

Sehr gut. Weitermachen.


----------



## kodak (13. Januar 2018)

Irgendwie muss ich mal meinen Umgang ändern, da finden sich doch wirklich Mitfahrer wenn zu Schlammschalcht aufgerufen wird, dabei wollte ich nur ein wenig Nachschub für hier generieren ;-), das ist mir auch vollendet gelungen














upps, das ist wohl doch ein wenig zu schwer oder weiß jemand wo das zu finden ist? (es waren noch mehr in der Nähe , NEIN das Fahrrad ist nur Dekoration, damit das auch richtig zur Geltung kommt)

so also hier das richtige Rätsel ...


----------



## kodak (14. Januar 2018)

okay, ein wenig mehr Panorama ;-) ... und damit auch die Freude am Rätseln erhalten bleibt zwei kleine Hinweise:
1. wenn das wo ich steh mal fehlen sollte bekommt das Wort Schlammbad eine völlig neue Bedeutung 
2. dieses Betonteil dort hat ca. 600 entfernt ein Geschwisterchen, dort würde aber das Wortspiel aus 1. nicht funktionieren


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Januar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flesh-gear (14. Januar 2018)

Geht mir genauso. Ich hab null Ideen. 
Ist das eine Entwässerungsanlage für die umliegenden Felder ? 
Sonst wäre es ein Moorgebiet ?


----------



## kodak (14. Januar 2018)

Na mit Wasser hat es auf alle Fälle zu tun, allerdings ist da kein Moor, Entwässerung ja aber nicht in direktem Bezug, also es wird nichts aktiv entwässert, es gibt auch keine Pumpen oder so...also nochmals der Hinweis, wenn das wo ich stehe nicht mehr ist oder defekt gehen sollte kann das Wort Schlammbad eine neue Bedeutung erhalten...beim Geschwisterchen trifft das nicht zu...


----------



## flesh-gear (14. Januar 2018)

Ist das eine Art Güllespeicher ? 
Im oberen Becken wird die reingekippt und unten kommt die für die Verteilung wieder raus bzw kann man sie entnehmen?
Aber ich befürchte selbst wenn ich weiß wozu das ist das ich nicht den Standort wüsste.


----------



## kodak (14. Januar 2018)

Nein, es geht um klares Wasser, das Geschwisterchen ist auch auf gleicher Höhe über Null , sie sind auch völlig unabhängig voneinander aber wenn sie ihren Einsatz haben werden sie wohl zusammen ihren Dienst verrichten müssen...das ich höher stehe als der höchste Punkt des Betonteiles ist vielleicht ganz hilfreich...achja Google maps kennt natürlich beide und führt auch schnell zur Lösung des Wortspieles mit dem Schlammbad...also nicht so kompliziert denken


----------



## kodak (16. Januar 2018)

... das ist quasi die Lösung auf dem Silbertablett serviert ... jetzt aber los


----------



## flesh-gear (16. Januar 2018)

Glückaufbad Zauckerode bei Freital.
Aber was jetzt die Betondinger für eine Funktion haben ist mir unklar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (16. Januar 2018)

Ich stehe auf dem Damm des Rückhaltebeckens oberhalb des Bades, das sind einfach die Überläufe bei Starkregen, also quasi eine riesige Badewanne, deswegen auch Schlammbad wenn das Ding mal defekt gehen sollte oder nicht da wäre, also der Damm, Richtung Wurgwitz ist der zweite, nur ohne Bad darunter, also kein [email protected] bitte weitermachen


----------



## flesh-gear (16. Januar 2018)

Ohmei, das war ne schwere Geburt. Aber was gelernt. 
Ich hab mal was leichtes.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2018)

Viadukt Göhren


----------



## flesh-gear (16. Januar 2018)

Korrekt. Du bist am Zug.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Januar 2018)

Ok, ich bleibe in der Ecke. Die Treppe ist übrigens ganz schlimm verunstaltet seit nem Jahr.
Mir gehen die Ideen aus:





PS: oben ist ein bekannter Aussichtsfelsen. Mit Blick über den Fluss. Die Treppe geht da hinten rechts ums Eck nochmal so weit. Ist jetzt alles mit Kanthölzern und Schotter "schön" gemacht.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2018)

Keiner? 
Ich dachte diese Treppe ist bekannter Bestandteil einer populären Runde.


----------



## flesh-gear (18. Januar 2018)




----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2018)

Grad mal 4km entfernt vom Viadukt.


----------



## gtbulls (18. Januar 2018)

Könnte am Amtmannsfelsen im Bärenholz sein, rechts der Zwickauer Mulde bei Rochsburg.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2018)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Könnte am Amtmannsfelsen im Bärenholz sein, rechts der Zwickauer Mulde bei Rochsburg.


Stimmt, Amtsmannsfelsen, die Treppe runter. 
War mal schön zu fahren, mit den neuen Stufen ist es nur noch stumpf.


Weitermachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flesh-gear (18. Januar 2018)

Ach Mist ich war auf Zittau aus. 
Die Treppe sagt mir aber noch nichts. 
Das kann nur die Abfahrt vom Rochlitzer Berg sein wenn man zur Wechselburg will.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2018)

flesh-gear schrieb:


> Ach Mist ich war auf Zittau aus.
> Die Treppe sagt mir aber noch nichts.
> Das kann nur die Abfahrt vom Rochlitzer Berg sein wenn man zur Wechselburg will.


Nein, die Eulenkluft hat keine Treppen. Wanderweg südseitig der Mulde Richtung Penig, Höhe Lunzenau-Bahnbrücke.


----------



## gtbulls (19. Januar 2018)

Na dann - weiter im hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad


----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2018)

Hier stand mist, da der browser nicht aktualisiert hatte...


----------



## gtbulls (20. Januar 2018)

Tip 1:Gesucht wird ein Berg im Vogtland, die Hütte befindet sich nicht direkt auf dem Gipfel.


----------



## ore-mountain (21. Januar 2018)

Am Kiel. Aber die Hütte ist doch nicht auf dem Gipfel, oder?


----------



## gtbulls (21. Januar 2018)

gtbulls schrieb:


> ... die Hütte befindet sich nicht direkt auf dem Gipfel.


Völlig korrekt @ore-mountain 
Ich wusste nicht, wonach konkret ich suchen lassen sollte, schön das Du die Hütte selbst erkannt hast. Für den Kiel hatte ich noch mehr Tipps in der Hinterhand. Richtig ist alles: Kiel, Mühlleiten, Klingenthal.


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Januar 2018)

Ich bin da glaub ich nur einmal vorbei gefahren. Als du Vogtland erwähnt hast, ist es mir gleich in den Sinn gekommen.
Weiter geht es etwas grenzwertig:


----------



## gtbulls (24. Januar 2018)

ore-mountain schrieb:


>


Falls das Weiße Kreuz jemandem bekannt vorkam, @ore-mountain gerät entlang der Elster immer mal nach Thüringen, diesmal auf die Hammerwiese im Greizer Park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (24. Januar 2018)

Alles richtig und gut aufgepasst! Ich war gespannt, ob jemand die Verbindung mit dem alten Rätsel hinbekommt! 
An der Elster gibt es halt auch ein paar lohnenswerte Trails!


----------



## gtbulls (25. Januar 2018)

Leider muss ich wegen Bildermangel etwas fies werden:


----------



## flesh-gear (25. Januar 2018)

Ich muss raten. Tagebau Schleehain vom Kraftwerk Lippendorf ?


----------



## gtbulls (25. Januar 2018)

@flesh-gear Mutig, aber leider falsch. Tagebau ist schonmal richtig, allerdings gehts hier nur im weiteren Sinne um Kohle - der abgebaute Rohstoff wird von Porzellanherstellern benötigt.


----------



## mk100 (25. Januar 2018)

Kaolintagebau bei Bautzen, aber welcher?


----------



## gtbulls (25. Januar 2018)

@mk100 Das geht ja besser als gedacht! Wirf doch bitte mal einen Ortsnamen in den Ring!
Angrenzend gibts statt Mondlandschaft Biotope mit einem Lehrpfad. Und über dem Rätselfoto kreist ein Seeadler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk100 (27. Januar 2018)

Ich schiess mal wieder ins Blaue. Caminau. Da gibt es ein Kaolinwerk und die versuchen den Tagebau wieder zu renaturieren.


----------



## gtbulls (27. Januar 2018)

Prompt getroffen @mk100


----------



## mk100 (27. Januar 2018)

Gebe frei da ich zZ eh kein Bild von Sachsen+ habe.


----------



## flesh-gear (30. Januar 2018)

Nicht das es hier einschläft, drängel ich mich mal rein.

Im Hintergrund ist welches Ziel in Sicht ?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Januar 2018)

Irgendwas war doch mit den Engländern, die dort mit dem selbstgebauten Segler dem Knast entflohen sind...

PS: ah  nee, das war das mit dem Wein


----------



## flesh-gear (31. Januar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Irgendwas war doch mit den Engländern, die dort mit dem selbstgebauten Segler dem Knast entflohen sind...
> 
> PS: ah  nee, das war das mit dem Wein



Die haben sich doch als Frauen verkleidet und sind unbemerkt abgehauen.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2018)

Das kleine Museum ist auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert.
Der Ort selbst ist leider im Zentrum unten abstossend hässlich, sehr schade - diese ganzen Provinzstädtchen, die völlig abgeloost haben, traurig.


----------



## flesh-gear (31. Januar 2018)

Naja , der Marktplatz ist schon recht ansehnlich. Eine schöne Bäckerei und ein gutes Eiskaffee ist auch vorhanden. 

Der Cxfahrer hat das Rätsel gelösst. Sag doch einfach nochmal für alle anderen um welche Sehenswürdigkeit es geht.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2018)

Nö mag nicht - hab grad kein neues Foto


----------



## mk100 (31. Januar 2018)

Schloss Colditz, aber der Segler ist doch nie geflogen ...  also der Originale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flesh-gear (31. Januar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nö mag nicht - hab grad kein neues Foto


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2018)

mk100 schrieb:


> Schloss Colditz, aber der Segler ist doch nie geflogen ...  also der Originale.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colditz_Glider

Zum Lohn darfst du jetzt ein Foto aussuchen.


----------



## mk100 (31. Januar 2018)

Wo steht der Turm?


----------



## ore-mountain (31. Januar 2018)

Kuhberg


----------



## mk100 (31. Januar 2018)

Richtig, war wieder zu leicht ...


----------



## ore-mountain (1. Februar 2018)

Das war wirklich zu leicht. Ich musste das Bild nicht mal öffnen. 
Weiter gehts grenzwertig. Bin gespannt


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Februar 2018)

Also für den Keilberg ist der Sendeturm iwie falsch...aber die Bebauung im mittleren Bereich erinnert mich an Owi.


----------



## mk100 (2. Februar 2018)

Auf dem Berg im Hintergrund meine ich eine Radarstation zu erkennen, dann müsste das der Auersberg sein. Der Ort im Tal sollte dann Johann-Georgenstadt sein. Und dann müsstest du irgendwo auf/am Rabenberg sein. Wobei mir das Gelände im Vordergrund überhaupt nix sagt. Sieht aber nach alten Bergbau aus.


----------



## flesh-gear (2. Februar 2018)

Die Neubaureihen am Hang deuten stark auf Johanngeorgenstadt hin.
Da denke ich hat mk100 recht.
Von welchem Punkt aus fotografiert ist schwer zu sagen.
Eibenstocker Straße wäre zumindest meine Idee um zu diesem Punkt zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diamantradler (3. Februar 2018)

Ich denke irgendwo hinter Breitenbach könnte Stran sein.


----------



## ore-mountain (3. Februar 2018)

Auersberg und Johannstadt sind schon mal richtig! Die Antworten aber nicht.
Und ja, der Bereich vor mir hat mit Bergbau zu tun.


----------



## ore-mountain (5. Februar 2018)

Tipp:
Hinter mir endet ein Trail von einem Berg, der seinem Name oft gerecht wird ...


----------



## Hendrik1988 (5. Februar 2018)

Mir kam der Ausblick so unbekannt vor. Wahrscheinlich weil wir dort immer vorbei rauschen um dann weiter unten die Schläuche zu flicken. Aber seitdem es Tubeless gibt, hat der *Plattenberg *seinen Schrecken verloren.


----------



## ore-mountain (6. Februar 2018)

Ich fahr trotzdem mit Schlauch!
Richtig! Die Aussicht ist übrigens auf der Wiese oberhalb des Teiches.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (6. Februar 2018)

Hab noch was gefunden. Mal was aus meiner Heimat mit den Hinweis: grenzwertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (6. Februar 2018)

Das Bad Boy mit Tasche? Was ist da los???


----------



## Hendrik1988 (7. Februar 2018)

Wenn ich schon mal zu Mutti fahre, muss auch die ganze Dreckwäsche mit. 

Ist einfach angenehmer als mit 15Kg Rucksack.


----------



## ore-mountain (7. Februar 2018)

Eigentlich kommen da ja nur zwei Tagebauten in Frage. Das Kraftwerk sieht man wahrscheinlich von beiden.
Aber im deprimierend endlosen Flachland kenne ich mich nicht aus ...


----------



## Hendrik1988 (7. Februar 2018)

Deswegen fährt man dort auch mit so einem Asphaltschneider und nicht Mountainbike. Die dicken Reifen bringen auf den endlos langen Straßen und Forstwegen gar nichts, sondern reduzieren nur die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## ore-mountain (10. Februar 2018)

Damit es mal weiter geht: Braunkohletagebau Profen?


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Februar 2018)

Vereinigtes Schleenhain ist es sicher nicht, dazu ist auf dem Foto das Kraftwerk zu weit weg.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (11. Februar 2018)

Profen passt. So viele Optionen gab es dann auch nicht.


----------



## ore-mountain (12. Februar 2018)

Neues Rätsel. Unter Enduristen ein berüchtigter Trail:


----------



## Hendrik1988 (12. Februar 2018)

Das war an dem Tag mein letzter Trail


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Februar 2018)

Nee ich glaube du hast dich eine Abfahrt später mit dem Baum angelegt. Der Trail daneben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (13. Februar 2018)

Rabenberg? Glibber?


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Februar 2018)

Falsche Ecke im Arzgebirsch. Hier sind die Trails flowig, technisch, anspruchsvoll und nervenkitzelnd.
Also alles was es auf dem Rabenberg nicht gibt ...


----------



## kodak (13. Februar 2018)

Miriquidi bike trails am Forsthaus  Lengenfeld?


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Februar 2018)

Die Ecke ist richtig. Aber wo sind wir genau?


----------



## ore-mountain (14. Februar 2018)

Ein Teil dieses Videos ist dort gedreht. Ab 3:25.
Bei 4:38 ist die Stelle aus einer anderen Perspektive zu sehen:


----------



## Faszi (19. Februar 2018)

Ulmknochen??


----------



## ore-mountain (19. Februar 2018)

Fast richtig. Ist nicht weit weg!


----------



## mw.dd (20. Februar 2018)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Fast richtig. Ist nicht weit weg!


Adlerstein.


----------



## ore-mountain (20. Februar 2018)

Richtig! Du solltest es ja kennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (21. Februar 2018)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Richtig! Du solltest es ja kennen!


Ei freilich 




Wo habe ich mein tolles Fahrrad (im Bild rechts) abgestellt?


----------



## ore-mountain (2. März 2018)

Kannst du einen Tipp geben?


----------



## mw.dd (4. März 2018)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Kannst du einen Tipp geben?



Es steht an einem Berg, der hier schon oft Thema war. Der Höhenzug im Hintergrund liegt in Tschechien.
Das Gebäude hat einen Namens-Bezug zu einer sächsischen Stadt.


----------



## kodak (14. März 2018)

...der Tipp scheint nicht ausreichend gewesen zu sein, also noch mal auf Seite 1 zu den Regeln springen oder es mit einem weiteren Tipp versuchen...


----------



## kodak (21. März 2018)

... Ich hole es mal wieder hoch, denn wieder ist eine Woche vergangen @mw.dd


----------



## mw.dd (21. März 2018)

kodak schrieb:


> oder es mit einem weiteren Tipp versuchen...


In unmittelbarer Nähe steht dieses technische Denkmal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (21. März 2018)

Das sieht mir doch sehr nach dem alten Lift auf den Kleinen Fichtelberg aus...


mw.dd schrieb:


> Es steht an einem Berg, der hier schon oft Thema war. Der Höhenzug im Hintergrund liegt in Tschechien.
> Das Gebäude hat einen Namens-Bezug zu einer sächsischen Stadt.


Fichtelberg und Keilberg im Hintergrund würden auch dazu passen. 
Allerdings kenne ich die Hütte nicht...diverse online Karten schlagen eine "Zwickauer Hütte" vor, welche auf einschlägigen Luftbildern zum Rätselbild passen könnte.


----------



## mw.dd (22. März 2018)

Th. schrieb:


> "Zwickauer Hütte"


Richtig.


----------



## Th. (22. März 2018)

Jahrelang bin ich um diesen Berg drumherum gefahren oder gewandert - versprach er doch wirklich nichts: keine Aussicht, keine spektakulären Trails... tja - nun war ich mal "oben",  man verpasst nichts wirklich - ein paar Sichtschneisen wurden in den Wald gefräst...



Wo war ich?

Nachtrag: Vielleicht sollte ich ergänzen, dass der Fotostandpunkt schon deutlich unterhalb des gesuchten Berggipfels ist...


----------



## Th. (23. März 2018)

Ich will (und kann) hier nichts in die Länge ziehen - deshalb heute gleich der ultimative Bilderhinweis. 
Vom Gipfel des gesuchten Berges hat diesen Ausblick:


----------



## Th. (26. März 2018)

Ich gebe zu, dass ich mittelschwer entsetzt bin...der abgelichtete Berg sollte doch einschlägig bekannt sein und der Fotostandpunkt daher leicht zu erraten sein. 
Na gut, dann noch mal simple Fakten vom gesuchten Berg:


----------



## zr0wrk (26. März 2018)

Ich habe zwar gerade kein Rätsel parat, aber ich denke, du bist auf dem Jonsberg im Zittauer Gebirge. Zumindest käme der von der Höhe her hin.


----------



## Th. (26. März 2018)

Nah dran - aber leider nicht richtig.
(Auf dem Jonsberg wäre der Wanderweg Grünstrich-markiert...)


----------



## kodak (27. März 2018)

... Ist nicht wirklich meine Ecke .. Nach solch einem Hinweis ist es aber doch recht einfach ... Der Buchberggipfel sollte es sein?


----------



## Th. (27. März 2018)

Richtig, Buchberg.



kodak schrieb:


> ... Ist nicht wirklich meine Ecke ..



Solltest du dir wirklich mal ansehen - "ganz nett" dort.


----------



## darkJST (28. März 2018)

Die Auffahrt über den gelben Strich aus Johnsdorf kommend ist jedenfalls schön anstrengend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (28. März 2018)

darkJST schrieb:


> Die Auffahrt über den gelben Strich aus Johnsdorf kommend ist jedenfalls schön anstrengend


Ich glaube, da nehmen sich beide Seiten nicht viel...


----------



## kodak (28. März 2018)

ach wenn es nicht so weit wäre und für Urlaub zu nah irgendwie  ...
so gleich ein Doppelpack, nein ist nicht ein Motiv sondern die sind wirklich keine 30 m entfernt voneinander und nein das eine ist keine Rutsche ;-) ... wo stehen diese ungleichen Treppen aber nur?


----------



## Falco (28. März 2018)

Stahltreppe mit Absatz und Steinsockel?

Das Talsperre Malter der Übergang zum/vom Panoramaweg.


----------



## kodak (28. März 2018)

@Falco welche Ehre, du hier ... ...ist natürlich auch richtig, die 02. Treppe führt zu einem Signalkasten ...
da auch schon der Kommentar kam, netter Drop down , naja die Landung wird nicht gut ausgehen





also weiter geht es


----------



## Falco (28. März 2018)

Ok, dann ändern wir mal den Titel:

Wo ist @Rockhopser ?





Ich bin fast schon etwas schockiert wie alt meine NEX-3 schon ist...

Falls es zu schwer ist, ich kann dank ausführlicher Dokumentation sicher ein duzend Hinweise liefern.


----------



## zr0wrk (29. März 2018)

Instinktiv hätte ich gesagt, Bielatal, chinesischer Turm. Aber nach Betrachtung anderer Fotos kommt das nicht ganz hin.


----------



## Falco (29. März 2018)

Mein erster Tipp Elbsandsteingebirge, Bielatal wäre also schon mal nicht viel Wert gewesen. Überspringen wir diesen und gehen direkt zum nächsten Tipp.

Vielleicht hilft euch die Info dass das Links im Bild ein Dokumentierter Kletterfelsen ist?


----------



## CC. (30. März 2018)

Herkulessäulen


----------



## Th. (30. März 2018)

Ich gebe zu, eine ganze Weile überlegt zu haben - die Lösung war der Fels auf der anderen Bielatalseite (halb verdeckt vom Baum, mit dem markanten Risskamin). Der nennt sich "Wachsamer Förster" und steht ziemlich weit hinten, fast schon an der Grenzplatte. 
Wem das jetzt alles "spanisch" scheint, dem entgegne ich: "Griechisch!". Rockhopser sitzt in der Felsgruppe, welche als "die Griechen" bezeichnet wird, nahe der tschechischen Grenze. Der Gipfel links ist der "Praxedis", rechts daneben der "Archimedes".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (30. März 2018)

Praxedis war der Gesuchte Fels
http://felsinfo.alpenverein.de/kletterfelsen/elbsandsteingebirge/bielatalgebiet/praxedis.html

Grade mal 60m Von der Landesgrenze entfernt, also grade noch so ein Sachsenrätsel


----------



## CC. (31. März 2018)

Schönes Rätsel, tolle Lösung!


----------



## Th. (2. April 2018)

@Falcos letztes Raetsel fand ich schon ziemlich speziell für ein "MTB"-Fotorätsel - aufgrund meines Vorlebens aber wie für mich gemacht, mit schon erhöhtem Level...

Seis drum - ich nutzte heute die ersten Frühlingsstunden zu einem Ausflug (allerdings nur zu Fuß). Mein Ziel war dieser Berg:



Zugegeben, nicht wirklich ein Berg - eher eine Höhe, benannt nach dem gleichnamigen Ort, zu dem auch die Häuser rechts gehören.


----------



## Th. (3. April 2018)

Oben angekommen finde ich dieses Gebäude aus einer längst vergangenen Zeit:




Tja, Bergbauden haben es in der Gegend nicht leicht...


----------



## Faszi (4. April 2018)

Weifaer Höhe, an der ehem. Baude hab ichs erkannt, das erste Bild sagte mir gar nichts, von wo ist das gemacht?
Lustigerweise war ich da auch nur mal zu Fuß...


----------



## Th. (4. April 2018)

So ungefähr:



Quelle: www.hikebikemap.org

Also vollkommen richtig - dafür darfst du weitermachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (4. April 2018)

Danke, da bin ich nicht langgekommen, somit war der Anblick neu.
Hier das neue Rätsel:
Wo bin ich und was sehen wir?


----------



## zr0wrk (4. April 2018)

Wir sehen eine Sonnenuhr am 51. Breitengrad, würde ich sagen. Aber auf welchem Stein steht sie? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Faszi (4. April 2018)

Sonnenuhr ist falsch


----------



## mk100 (4. April 2018)

Google sagt: Koordinatenstein 51 Grad Nord und 14 Grad Ost, 
„irgendwo“ auf dem Malerweg. Bin ich auch schon gegangen, kann mich aber nicht mehr daran erinnern das Ding gesehen zu haben.


----------



## kodak (4. April 2018)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht bei lohmen Mühlsdorf


----------



## Faszi (4. April 2018)

Genau, Onkel Google hat mal wieder recht, Koordinatenstein am Malerweg zwischen Liebethal und Mühlsdorf, @mk100 es kann weitergehen


----------



## mk100 (4. April 2018)

Gebe frei, habe gerade nix von Sachsen +


----------



## kodak (4. April 2018)

Na dann...


----------



## kodak (5. April 2018)

stimmt, bestimmt zu neu das Bild ... so sah es vor ein paar Jahren aus


----------



## zr0wrk (5. April 2018)

Hmmm, nicht dass ich den Ort kennen würde. Aber die Google-Bildersuche kennt ihn. Und natürlich Wikipedia. 



> Das *Lahmann-Sanatorium* war eine Kur- und Heilstätte im heutigen Dresdner Stadtteil Weißer Hirsch. Gegründet wurde sie vom Arzt und Naturheilkundler Heinrich Lahmann und trug seinen Namen. Auch wenn es ab 1939 nicht mehr als Sanatorium genutzt wurde und ab 1945 nicht mehr zugänglich war, blieb der Name im Sprachgebrauch erhalten. Das 36.000 Quadratmeter große Gelände liegt am südlichen Rand der Dresdner Heide und wird von der Bautzner Landstraße im Süden und der Stechgrundstraße im Osten begrenzt. Seit 2011 werden die denkmalgeschützten (und noch erhaltenswürdigen) Gebäude saniert sowie neue Wohngebäude auf dem Areal errichtet, das nunmehr als _Dr.-Lahmann-Park_ bezeichnet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (6. April 2018)

@zr0wrk vollkommen richtig herausgefunden ... von der Straße aus sieht man nicht viel von den Veränderungen, von der heide aus mehr aber drin ist es überwältigend


----------



## zr0wrk (6. April 2018)

Ich habe hier allerdings gerade nichts beizutragen. Gebe also frei.


----------



## CC. (6. April 2018)

War 'Stilbruch' schon?


----------



## Faszi (14. April 2018)

Hier schleift es aber mächtig, da will ich mal mit nem leichten Rätsel Schwung in die Sache bringen:
Von wo ist diese Aufnahme vor kurzer Zeit gemacht?


----------



## Faszi (17. April 2018)

Sagt mal, schlaft Ihr alle?
Kleiner Hinweis: Ein Raubtier hat in der Nähe so ne Art Quartier....


----------



## kodak (18. April 2018)

Ostrauer Scheibe?


----------



## Faszi (18. April 2018)

Falsche Flußseite....


----------



## zr0wrk (18. April 2018)

Also, ich würde sagen, wir sehen da rechts auf die Schrammsteine, links den Falkenstein. Da die beiden so eng zusammenrücken, schätze ich aus Richtung Krippenberg oder Reinhardtsdorf. Aber an welchem Graben oder Bach?


----------



## kodak (18. April 2018)

Also die Unterkunft ist das Panoramahotel Wolfsberg...früher waren am Aufzug ostrauer Scheibe Bären ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (18. April 2018)

Dann ist der Graben vielleicht kein Graben, sondern dieser Teich.


----------



## Faszi (18. April 2018)

Volltreffer!!!
Alles richtig, Gratulation @zr0wrk kann weitermachen.
Das Bild ist übrigens am 21.3.18 entstanden.


----------



## zr0wrk (19. April 2018)

So, na dann will ich mal ... Bin heute auf dem Heimweg extra für dieses Rätsel einen Umweg gefahren, was für die, die das hier aufmerksam verfolgen, die Location schon deutlich einschränkt. Also was sehe ich hier und vor allem: Wo bin ich?


----------



## flashblack (20. April 2018)

Der Turm erinnert mich an den Südfriedhof in Leipzig


----------



## zr0wrk (20. April 2018)

Da trügt dich deine Erinnerung nicht. Aber ich war nicht auf dem Friedhof.


----------



## flashblack (20. April 2018)

Ich hab nochmal openstreetmap bemüht und gesehen das diese Wegquadrate an der Westseite zu finden sind, demzufolge müsstest du dich auf dem Gelände der "Gartenfreunde Ost" befinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (20. April 2018)

Ich bin schwer beeindruckt, was man auf OSM alles finden kann. Aber deine Vermutung trifft nicht zu. Wenn man die große Version des Bildes betrachtet, offenbart sich sogar ein Detail, das sich auch auf der verlinkten Karte findet.


----------



## flashblack (21. April 2018)

Da muss ich leider passen. Mir fehlt da vielleicht auch ein wenig die Ortskenntnis.


----------



## zr0wrk (21. April 2018)

... na, aber ... zoomt mal ins Bild und dann in die OSM-Karte. Da sieht man nicht nur Bäume.


----------



## zr0wrk (21. April 2018)

Okay ... weiterer Hinweis?


----------



## zr0wrk (22. April 2018)

Kurz vorher hatte sich mir diese Perspektive geboten: 






Der Typ sollte bekannt sein, oder? Heißt Michael, meine ich.


----------



## kodak (22. April 2018)

Das sieht sehr nach Zoo aus


----------



## kodak (22. April 2018)

Aber der liegt schon woanders aus meiner Erinnerung ..


----------



## zr0wrk (22. April 2018)

kodak schrieb:


> Aber der liegt schon woanders aus meiner Erinnerung ..


_*Damit*_ liegst du ganz richtig. "Zoo" ist wirklich gaaaaaaanz kalt.


----------



## kodak (22. April 2018)

Stimmt es ist das Völkerschlachtdenkmal


----------



## zr0wrk (22. April 2018)

kodak schrieb:


> Stimmt es ist das Völkerschlachtdenkmal


Das lässt sich nicht leugnen. Würde das gelten lassen, aber von dir hätte ich erwartet, dass du meinen Standort für das erste Bild genauer festlegen würdest. Das Detail, das bei genauem Hinsehen auf dem Foto (insbesondere der großen Version) zu sehen ist und das sich auch auf der OSM-Karte findet, ist die Alpha-Omega-Glocke, die man zwischen den Bäumen erkennen kann.

D.h. @kodak ist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (23. April 2018)

ein warmer Tag lud ein einmal Neuland zu entdecken ... wo war ich nur?


----------



## darkJST (24. April 2018)

Spontan hätt ich ja Heller in den 90ern gesagt, dazu passen aber die Gebäude nicht. Bauplatz für irgend ne Umgehungsstraße?


----------



## kodak (24. April 2018)

Nein, das Bild ist 2018 und natürlich ist etwas sehr markantes auf dem Foto...Heller ist ja eher Wohnzimmer als Neuland für mich


----------



## kodak (25. April 2018)

Keiner eine Idee?...nun das markante Gebäude im Hintergrund ist kein Schloß oder Herrenhaus sondern sehr technischer Natur gewesen


----------



## zr0wrk (25. April 2018)

Ich würde sagen, du blickst aus Richtung Hainer See über die Baustelle für die Autobahn auf Espenhain, dort auf den "Mitteldeutschen Industriepark". Auf dem Bild hier also aus Richtung rechts unten.







Was die Entfernung angeht, finde ich es schwer zu schätzen, aber ich bin geneigt, zu vermuten, du stündest sogar noch südlich vom Hainer See, nämlich auf dieser "Halbinsel" nördlich von Großzossen.

Vor einigen Jahren hätte man noch die riesigen Anlagen des BVE Espenhain sehen können. Inzwischen ist das sicher sogar eine attraktive Gegend für Häuslebauer. 20 km vor Leipzig, Autobahnanbindung in greifbarer Nähe, die renaturierten Tagebaue und Abraumhalden machen sogar eine interessante Landschaft, wo man vor 30 Jahren noch meinen konnte, man sei auf einem fernen Planeten.


----------



## kodak (25. April 2018)

@zr0wrk vollkommen richtig, also neben mir ist die westliche Böschung des Haubitzer Sees


----------



## zr0wrk (26. April 2018)

Ich habe gerade nichts auf Tasche. Wenn ihr nicht ein paar Tage warten wollt, möge ein anderer oder auch eine andere ein Rätsel einstellen.


----------



## flashblack (29. April 2018)

Leider wohne ich nicht mehr in Sachsen, weshalb ich jetzt mal ein nicht regelkonformes Bild von meiner ersten MTB-Tour reinstelle.
Wer errät wohin mich gezogen hat? 
(Kenner können gern auch noch den Berg von dem aus das Foto aufgenommen wurde dazuschreiben)



Damit verbunden ist eine Einladung zur gemeinsamen MTB-Tour, falls es euch auch mal dahin verschlägt.


----------



## kodak (29. April 2018)

Oh, ein Thüringer jetzt? Der @martn kennt sich da prima aus, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht und der Intershop in deiner neuen Heimat sein Revival erlebte, natürlich anders als ich ihn kannte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (29. April 2018)

Ich würde mal sagen, das ist vom Dietrichstein aus fotografiert. Oder zumindest etwa aus der Richtung. Obere Horizontale.


----------



## flashblack (29. April 2018)

Richtig! Das Foto wurde von Renates Blick aufgenommen also auf der oberen horizontalen eine Bank weiter. Die Lösung heißt also Jena, für alle die das Bild bzw. die Lösung noch nicht einordnen können.

@martn: was hat es eigentlich mit deinem Avatar auf sich? Ich hab heute einen solchen Aufkleber bei einer Wanderung am Jagdberg in Jena-Göschwitz entdeckt.


----------



## martn (29. April 2018)

Welche Farbe hatte der Aufkleber denn? Das darauf ist Nilěm Boblyč, der mutmaßliche Erfinder des Fatbikes.


----------



## kodak (8. Mai 2018)

@Flashback wer soll denn jetzt weitermachen? ich bin für @martn


----------



## flashblack (9. Mai 2018)

War das noch offen? Da du keinen Stadtnamen genannt hast, dachte ich, dass du dich entschlossen hast nicht aufzulösen und den Ball lieber @martn zu zuspielen. Außerdem hat er ja auch den genauen Standort erraten.


----------



## martn (18. Mai 2018)

Oh, das war mir nicht bewusst. Schnell mal was ausm Archiv gefischt:




Instaview by Martin Dinse, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (18. Mai 2018)

Da fehlt die (Heiligen-) Figur auf der Säule


----------



## mathijsen (20. Mai 2018)

Zschirnstein


----------



## martn (20. Mai 2018)

Korrekt.


----------



## mathijsen (29. Mai 2018)

Ich war mal wieder in alten Gemäuern unterwegs. Und wieder gab es eine alte Truhe zu sehen; dieses Mal aus einem Baumstamm.




Und hübsche Ausblicke gabs auch:




Wo bin ich?


----------



## zr0wrk (29. Mai 2018)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Ich war mal wieder in alten Gemäuern unterwegs. (...) Wo bin ich?


Das sieht nach Burg Mildenstein in Leisnig aus. Das Foto ist vermutlich vom Turm aus gemacht.


----------



## mathijsen (29. Mai 2018)

Exakt


----------



## zr0wrk (1. Juni 2018)

Oh, ich bin ja dran .... ganz verschwitzt. Also da war ich doch letzte Woche in Familie (aber selbstverständlich mit Bike) unterwegs. Ziel unserer Tour war ein Ort, der ein wenig aus der Welt zu sein scheint. Wo waren wir?


----------



## boe_ser (1. Juni 2018)

Ristorante "Da Vito", Leipzig


----------



## zr0wrk (1. Juni 2018)

Das ging schnell. Bist also dran, @boe_ser.


----------



## boe_ser (1. Juni 2018)

Na dann...

Kleiner Tip: In der Nähe ist eine beliebte Strecke, die hier auch schon (mehrfach) aufgetaucht ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boe_ser (2. Juni 2018)

Dann mal noch eine andere Ansicht...


----------



## boe_ser (5. Juni 2018)

Noch ein Tip: Die Farbe des Wassers ist so dunkel (wieder ein Bezug zur ca. 2 km entfernten Strecke)


----------



## spümco (5. Juni 2018)

Ich versuche durch Kombinieren zu lösen...
Beliebte Strecke die auf nem dunklem Berg liegt - Black Mountain bei Elstra
OSM spukt in der Gegend als dunkles Gewässer den schwarzen Teich aus - warst du da?


----------



## boe_ser (5. Juni 2018)

Ortsmäßig gesehen gaaanz kalt, namensmäßig schon ziemlich warm.

Die dunkle Farbe hat nichts mit dem Teich zu tun, sondern mit der naheliegenden Strecke.


----------



## Faszi (5. Juni 2018)

Miriquidi?


----------



## boe_ser (5. Juni 2018)

Ja, ist im finsteren Wald.

Die oben genannte, 2 km entfernte Stelle, ist - glaube ich - im Stoneman-Video zu sehen, obwohl sie nicht Teil der Route ist.

Dort zweigen 2 Strecken ab, die beide mit Farben und Gewässern zu tun haben.


----------



## zr0wrk (5. Juni 2018)

Das Schwarzwasser durchfließt das sächsische Erzgebirge von Johanngeorgenstadt bis Schwarzenberg, wo es in die Zickauer Mulde mündet. Ganz in der Nähe befindet sich das Trailcenter Rabenberg wo es einen Trail namens "Black Raven" gibt, immerhin auch irgendwas mit "schwarz". Aber wo genau sich diese Ansicht öffnet, weiß ich nicht zu sagen.

*Edit: *Ahhh... es gibt noch mehr schwarze Wässer im Erzgebirge.


----------



## flashblack (5. Juni 2018)

boe_ser schrieb:


> Die oben genannte, 2 km entfernte Stelle, ist - glaube ich - im Stoneman-Video zu sehen, obwohl sie nicht Teil der Route ist.


wenn du damit das Schwarzwassertal meinst, könnte das der Lehmhaidner Teich sein.


----------



## boe_ser (6. Juni 2018)

@flashblack Volltreffer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashblack (6. Juni 2018)

Da ich zur Zeit leider keine Bilder habe und auch so schnell keine neuen machen kann (zumindest nicht in Sachsen) gebe ich frei


----------



## Th. (9. Juni 2018)

OK, dann mische ich mich nach längerer Abwesenheit mal wieder ein.
Ich habe es tatsächlich mal wieder aufs Rad geschafft:





Was war mein Ziel?


----------



## Th. (11. Juni 2018)

Ich erweitere mal um ein Detail...


----------



## Th. (14. Juni 2018)

Mmh...keiner eine Idee? Ich bin mir sicher, dass dort in letzter Zeit regelmäßig reger Radverkehr vorherrscht - auch durch Forenmitglieder.
Lösungsorientiert vielleicht noch ein paar Infos: Der Stein und die Sitzgruppe aus ortstypischen Material steht dort erst seit 2013 und wie am Grenzstein zu erkennen nicht in Deutschland. Aus deutscher Sicht hat dieser Punkt überhaupt kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal - aus der anderen Richtung schon. Anzumerken wäre allerdings, dass selbstverständlich wiedermal deutsche Wanderfreunde den Ort als Pilgerstätte "ausgegraben" haben und auf deutscher Seite mit Infotafel und Unterstand bestückt haben - aber auch erst 2006, sofern ich das richtig mitbekommen habe (obwohl dieser Punkt schon seit über 500 Jahren feststeht).


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Juni 2018)

Du befindest dich am Nordkap im Hohwald, dem nördlichsten Punkt der Tschechischen Republik. Der Grenzstein hat mich zur Lösung geführt, denn Google weiß, dass der "Grenzstein 2/41" genau dort steht.

_Seit vielen Jahren ist das Nordkap im Hohwald für Wander- und Heimatfreunde ein Begriff. Am deutsch / tschechischen Grenzstein mit der Nummer 2/41 befindet sich der nördlichste Punkt Tschechiens. Schon zu Zeiten, als Böhmen noch zur Österreichischen Monarchie gehörte, war die nahgelegene Gemeinde Hilgersdorf mit seinem nördlichsten Haus Österreichs bekannt. Bisher konnten sich Wanderfreunde auf der deutschen Seite des Nordkaps in einer kleinen Rasthütte ausruhen und auf einer Infotafel Interessantes zu diesem Punkt erfahren. Am 28.Oktober 2013 lies Tschechien einen neuen Denkstein am Nordkap enthüllen. Der große Steinblock trägt auf tschechischer Seite zwei untereinander eingelassene Steintafeln. (...)

Auch auf der deutschen Seite des Denksteins ist eine Steinplatte angebracht worden. Auf dieser ist zu lesen:
_





Quelle


----------



## Th. (14. Juni 2018)

Vorbildlich ergoogelt!
Dein Quellenlink erspart mir viele Erklärungen, nur noch soviel: Die sächsisch-böhmische Grenze soll ja die älteste historische noch bestehende Grenze Deutschlands sein. (Vertrag von Eger).
Und die Teilnehmer der 1000miles.cz taten mir regelrecht leid - fürchterliches Wurzelgestolpere dort!

@zr0wrk , weitermachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (26. Juni 2018)

Ich komme hier gerade leider nicht dazu, euch was zu zeigen. Gebe also frei. *Wer will, wer will, wer hat noch nicht?*


----------



## ore-mountain (29. Juni 2018)

Ich kann aushelfen


----------



## Faszi (29. Juni 2018)

Pressnitztalsperre?


----------



## ore-mountain (30. Juni 2018)

Das stimmt. Aber wo stehe ich?


----------



## Th. (30. Juni 2018)

Haßberg (Jeleni Hora)... denke ich jedenfalls auf Grund der Blickrichtung zu Fichtel- und Keilberg...


----------



## ore-mountain (2. Juli 2018)

richtig!
Wenn du mir jetzt noch die zwei Tafelberge links und vor dem Keilberg nennst wäre es volle Punktzahl


----------



## Th. (3. Juli 2018)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt noch die zwei Tafelberge links und vor dem Keilberg nennst wäre es volle Punktzahl


Naja -ist nicht wirklich mein Revier. Außer zum Skifahren bin ich dort nicht aktiv.
Ich versuche es mittels Online-Kartenmarterial trotzdem mal:
Vor dem Keilberg (also rechts unterhalb davor) würde ich als Velký Špičák (Großer Spitzberg, Schmiedeberger Spitzberg) verorten, links könnte der Meluzína (Wirbelstein) sein.


----------



## ore-mountain (4. Juli 2018)

Alles richtig! 

Der Wirbelstein ist übrigens sehr zu empfehlen! Da dort oben und rund herum nichts ist, hat man dort seine Ruhe. Und weil er fast baumfrei ist eine sehr gute Sicht in Richtung Egergraben und Osterzgebirge.


----------



## Th. (4. Juli 2018)

Ich hoffe, den Platz erkennt jemand - mir fehlen hierzu die "Ergänzungs-Rätsel-Bilder".


----------



## Th. (6. Juli 2018)

Ich hab's geahnt...
Ok - ein Stück talaufwärts hatte ich eine...sagen wir mal skurrile Begegnung mit der Menschheit - und man entschuldige mir bitte die "Schmiererei" - noch sind wir im Rätselthread!



Während ich stehen blieb und darüber sinnierte, dass das arme Schwein damals vor 100 Jahren sicher noch guter Hoffnung war, bald wieder zu Hause zu sein und was sein demnächstes sinnfreies Ableben derzeit für seine Familie bedeutete, liefen in den paar Minuten (am Pfingstsonntag 2018) ziemlich viele Leute achtlos vorbei - komischerweise, und das fiel mir regelrecht auf, schimpften selbige über Steuern, Wetter, Politik, Krankheiten...ich gebe zu, ich bin auch nicht frei davon, aber an besagtem Pfingstsonntag an diesem Stein...Mannomann geht's uns gut!

Sorry, ich bin vom Thema abgekommen - also wo war ich, bzw. was ist das für ein historisches Gemäuer im ersten Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (7. Juli 2018)

Naja, das Tal ist das der Gimmlitz, auch Tal der Mühlen genannt, eine der in den 70iger Jahren abgebrochenen wird dein Bild darstellen... Also ich weiß nicht welche Mühle es war


----------



## Th. (7. Juli 2018)

Keine Mühle...


----------



## kodak (7. Juli 2018)

Sichtbares Zeugnis dafür ist die "Alte Silberwäsche", ein Pochwerk und eine Erzwäsche im Gimmlitztal zwischen der ehem. Ratsmühle und der B171.
Die Erzwäsche verarbeitete vor allem das Erzgestein der bedeutendsten Gruben der Region "Friedrich August" und "Friedrich Christoph", die sich auf der Flur von Reichenau befanden.
http://www.bergbaufreunde-sachsen.de/snreichenaubeifrauenstein.html


----------



## Th. (8. Juli 2018)

@kodak 



genausoisses...
Du bist dran.


----------



## kodak (8. Juli 2018)

@Th. wenn der Anfahrtsweg nicht so straff wäre dorthin, naja vielleicht doch mal Auto ;-)

... so wollen wir die Gegend einmal etwas erkunden ... ganz schön verwirrend die ganzen Zahlen, kann das mal einer erläutern was es damit auf sich hat? Ach ja, wo bin ich eigentlich gewesen, darum geht es ja hier ;-)


----------



## zr0wrk (9. Juli 2018)

... alles Quatsch.


----------



## kodak (9. Juli 2018)

...1736...1946...1999

@zr0wrk naja, mit den Jahreszahlen war jetzt nicht so aber ein wenig Wahrheit steckte schon drin, also irgendetwas in deinem Text führt weiter Richtung Ziel ;-)


----------



## zr0wrk (9. Juli 2018)

Ja, hatte mich zwischen 1736 und 1739 vertan. Aber du meinst, der von mir vermutete Königssohn könnte etwas damit zu tun haben? Der kam immerhin 1736 nach Dresden, um dort ein Regiment zu kommandieren.


----------



## kodak (9. Juli 2018)

@zr0wrk Nicht so weit vom Baum denken ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (13. Juli 2018)

... es ist ein Kulturdenkmal übrigens und direkt nebenan ist gleich noch eines ... dieses hier ist ein Baudenkmal, das andere viel größer, deswegen nennt man es Bodendenkmal ...


----------



## kodak (15. Juli 2018)

Damit die Sommerflaute hier ein wenig eingedämmt wird ...



im gleichen Ort, wo sich die Brücke befindet gibt es auch eine sehenswerte Kirche



nun auch auf dem Friedhof ist etwas anders als gewohnt in Sachsen




Ach, das Wasser über das sich die Brücke spannt, mäandert recht bald zu einem sehr großen Gebaüdekomplex, dort wurde es sehr vielfältig genutzt, den allgemeinen Teil des Names des Gebäudekomplexes trägt das Gewässer im Namen schon ...


----------



## Th. (17. Juli 2018)

Wie sprach Fontane dereinst: "Berge von unten, Kirchen von außen, Kneipen von innen."
Somit kann ich nicht wirklich weiterhelfen - die Grabsteininschriften lassen aber vermuten, dass du dich im Sorbenland aufgehalten hast...


----------



## kodak (17. Juli 2018)

@Th. ... Sorbische Besiedlung ist natürlich richtig und ach wie Fontane doch richtig liegt, auch dem können wir gerecht werden ;-)





damit es noch etwas einfacher wird, dieser Herr steht in dem Gebäudekomplex, den ich oben so beschrieben hatte:
"Ach, das Wasser über das sich die Brücke spannt, mäandert recht bald zu einem sehr großen Gebaüdekomplex, dort wurde es sehr vielfältig genutzt, den allgemeinen Teil des Names des Gebäudekomplexes trägt das Gewässer im Namen schon ..."





Die Strasse die über die Brücke führt, trägt übrigens auch die ehemalige Bedeutung des Bodendenkmales direkt hinter der Brücke in sich ... auf geht es nun denke ich zum Finale ;-).


----------



## zr0wrk (17. Juli 2018)

Also, die Statue hat mich der Lösung näher gebracht. Die steht in Panschwitz-Kuckau, nämlich im Kloster Marienstern. Nach diesem Kloster ist wohl auch das Wasser benannt - über das sich deine Brücke spannt: Klosterwasser. Die Kirche und der Friedhof und damit wohl auch die Brücke befinden sich aber etwas weiter südlich, nämlich in Ostro (sorbisch: Wotrow). Die Straße, die über die Brücke führt, heißt Burgwallstraße, was sich wohl auf die dahinter befindliche alte Wallanlage bezieht:
_



			Im südöstlichen Bereich des Dorfes Ostro befinden sich die gewaltigen Überreste einer alten Schanze. Sie wurde vor etwa 2500 Jahren von eisenzeitlichen Menschen der "Billendorfer Kultur " angelegt. Im 6. oder 7. Jahrhundert wanderten die Slawen in dieses Gebiet ein und besetzten diese verlassene Schanze. Sie errichteten sie in einer kleineren Version komplett neu. Sie hatte nun eine Fläche von 2,5 ha und stellte wohl den ersten Hauptort der "Milzener" dar, bevor die Burg in Bautzen diese Funktion übernahm. Ganz in der Nähe der Schanze verlief eine wichtige Handelsstraße, die sogenannte "Via Regia". Daher wird die Slawenburg eine wichtige Stellung gehabt haben. Erstmals urkundlich erwähnt wurde Ostro samt Burg um 1006/1007, als es an das nun deutsche Bistum Meißen verschenkt wurde. Im 12. Jahrhundert hatte sich die Burg überlebt und wurde endgültig aufgegeben. Sie wurde durch eine 150 m südöstlich gelegene Turmhügelbefestigung abgelöst.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Was es nun mit den Jahreszahlen und dem Monogramm auf sich hat, müsste ich noch recherchieren, aber eventuell ist die Brücke 1736 erbaut und 1946 und 1999 jeweils rekonstruiert worden.

Die Brücke befindet sich in der Liste der Kulturdenkmäler, wie du ja schon gesagt hattest. Einen näheren Hinweis auf das Monogramm habe ich jetzt aber nicht gefunden. Vermutlich gehört es zum Bauherrn.


----------



## kodak (17. Juli 2018)

@zr0wrk alles richtig gelöst und sehr gut erklärt...ach das Monogramm noch, du hattest ja schon Augustus Rex benannt aber dann den Sohn weiterverfolgt, deswegen mein Hinweis nicht weg vom (Stamm) Baum zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (17. Juli 2018)

...


----------



## zr0wrk (17. Juli 2018)

kodak schrieb:


> @zr0wrk alles richtig gelöst und sehr gut erklärt...ach das Monogramm noch, du hattest ja schon Augustus Rex benannt aber dann den Sohn weiterverfolgt, deswegen mein Hinweis nicht weg vom (Stamm) Baum zu gehen


Jetzt, wo du es sagst ... das Monogramm AR wird in dieser Form ja auch heute noch für "Augustus Rex" verwendet. Aber weil der August, den ich im Sinne hatte, doch schon 1733 gestorben ist, kann er ja nicht für eine Brücke von 1736 verantwortlich sein. Wobei ... wer weiß, wie lange sie an der Brücke gebaut haben. Womöglich beziehen sich die Initialen aber auch auf seinen Sohn Friedrich August II. (August III. von Polen), für den sie ja auch passen würden.


----------



## zr0wrk (23. Juli 2018)

So, nun geht's hier weiter. Mich hat es am Wochenende an einen mystisch-magischen Ort von großer Historizität verschlagen. Dabei war auch mein kleiner Sohn, der sein Bike hier kurz an einem der dortigen Gebäude abgestellt hat. 



 

Weiß jemand zu sagen, wo wir waren?


----------



## spümco (23. Juli 2018)

Kulturinsel Einsiedel-zumindest haben die das Hüttelchen gebaut...


----------



## zr0wrk (23. Juli 2018)

Haben sie. Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass das zu leicht sein könnte - mir war der Ort ganz und gar neu. Aber wenn jährlich 100.000 Leute dort zu Gast sind, ist es auch nicht überraschend, dass es den einen oder anderen von euch dort schon hin verschlagen hat.















@spümco ist also dran.


----------



## spümco (24. Juli 2018)

Naja, so sicher war ich mir da nicht-mein letzter Besuch da ist trotz räumlicher Nähe schon ein Weilchen her...
Ich habe aktuell nix-versuche morgen was passendes zu finden-falls Euch das zu lange dauert, kann auch jemand anderes weitermachen...


----------



## Einer90 (29. Juli 2018)

ich bin mal so frei und mache weiter....


----------



## Lothar2 (29. Juli 2018)

Auf dem Weg Richtung Aschberg bei Klingenthal, nahe der Skibrücke?


----------



## Einer90 (30. Juli 2018)

leider falsch aber bist recht nah dran......


----------



## diamantradler (31. Juli 2018)

Unterhalb des Spitzberges ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einer90 (31. Juli 2018)

@*diamantradler*

*korrekt*


----------



## diamantradler (31. Juli 2018)

Ich hab grad kein gescheites Bild und gebe frei.


----------



## flesh-gear (31. Juli 2018)

Hab lang nicht mehr mit gerätselt. Bin jetzt mal so frei.
Anbei ein schöner Ausblick .


----------



## kodak (31. Juli 2018)

Aus dem Bauch heraus sage ich mal Talsperre kriebstein


----------



## flesh-gear (1. August 2018)

Richtig, @kodak darf weiter machen.


----------



## kodak (1. August 2018)

Oh, doch noch keine Alzheimer ;-), also Kind war ich ab und zu dort, also schon ein paar Jährchen her, meine Großeltern wohnten 15 km entfernt, war also wirklich komplett aus den Untiefen der Erinnerung hervorgeholt die Lösung (wandern waren wir dort auch nie, nur Boot und Staumauer, einmal in der abgelassenen Talsperre)

So, ab und an komme ich in Sachsen herum, so auch hier





leider habe ich vergessen mir zu merken wo ich das Foto aufgenommen habe, kann jemand helfen von euch? Danke ...


----------



## kodak (2. August 2018)

... hier waren sie aufgehangen aber aus Gewichtsgründen mussten sie ersetzt werden und zieren so nun den Vorplatz (rechts ausserhalb des Bildes)


----------



## kodak (3. August 2018)

... so schaut man über die gesuchte Örtlichkeit in die Ferne ...


----------



## kodak (4. August 2018)

... keiner eine Idee, nun die Glocken sind aus Eisenhartguss, deshalb zu schwer und so hingen sie nur von 1949 bis 2006 im Gebälk der Kirche des gesuchten Ortes ... es gibt noch eine 4. Glocke, die ist wesentlich älter, wohl noch original, ob so alt wie die Kirchweihe, die vor 337 Jahren war, keine Ahnung ... so genug Futter für die Suchmaschine ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (6. August 2018)

gestern war es doch eigentlich kühl genug die Rechner einzuschalten ;-) ... egal, hier noch ein Hinweis


----------



## zr0wrk (6. August 2018)

Hmmm, Google sagt, die Kirche steht in Bernsbach. Auf der Webseite der Kirchgemeinde finden sich auch alle sonstigen Details, die du erwähnst. Dass sich das alles nicht weit von Aue befindet, war dann nicht mehr nötig zu erwähnen. Aber gestern war das Wetter einfach zu schön, um drinnen zu sein.

Wo war ich also?






Ich weiß, das ist leicht. Aber ich hätte auch freigeben können.


----------



## sbradl (6. August 2018)

Selbst mit Google nicht ganz einfach zu finden... Die Erlösung brachte die Suche nach "Erzgebirge Kirche 1681"

Edit: ganz knapp zu spät


----------



## ore-mountain (7. August 2018)

Ach Mist ... jetzt erkenne ich es auch ... unten ist Lauter und dahinter die Morgenleithe ... schäm


----------



## Matthes (7. August 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Hmmm, Google sagt, die Kirche steht in Bernsbach. Auf der Webseite der Kirchgemeinde finden sich auch alle sonstigen Details, die du erwähnst. Dass sich das alles nicht weit von Aue befindet, war dann nicht mehr nötig zu erwähnen. Aber gestern war das Wetter einfach zu schön, um drinnen zu sein.
> 
> Wo war ich also?
> 
> ...



das ist aber nicht in Sachsen


----------



## zr0wrk (7. August 2018)

Matthes schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht in Sachsen


Jetzt - wo du es sagst... Stimmt.  
Gehörte wohl auch nie zu Sachsen (anders als das nahe gelegene Boží Dar/Gottesgab, das erst 1547 zu Böhmen kam) - Asche auf mein Haupt.
Wenn @kodak bestätigen würde, dass ich richtig liege, könnte ich vielleicht morgen ein neues Rätsel einstellen. Heute hab ich keines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (7. August 2018)

@zr0wrk ich dachte das wäre geklärt mit der Lösung, also ohne Bestätigung

So, nun also offiziell, alles richtig, die Westerzgebirgsfraktion hat ihre Chance verspielt und der Herr aus Ostsachsen war etwas zu langsam
Gern warten wir also auf ein neues Bild von @zr0wrk


----------



## kodak (7. August 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Jetzt - wo du es sagst... Stimmt.  Gehörte auch nie zu Sachsen - Asche auf mein Haupt.



Naja, so kleinlich waren wir in dieser Sache noch nie, also der Keilberg ist noch nah gegenüber manch anderem Rätselbild was wir schon hatten hinter der Grenze .


----------



## zr0wrk (10. August 2018)

Oh, ich hatte vergessen zu liefern. Nun aber. Weiß jemand, wo dieses Monument zu finden ist? Wahrscheinlich steht es ja auf den Hinweisschildern rechts im Bild, aber die sind leider total verhagelt.


----------



## zr0wrk (13. August 2018)

Hmmm, weiß keiner? Dann schwenke ich mal dezent nach links, vielleicht führen ja die dort sichtbaren Bauwerke auf die richtige Fährte.


----------



## spümco (13. August 2018)

Hmm, ich glaube das Kraftwerk Boxberg im Hintergrund zu erkennen - Bärwalder See erscheint mir aber etwas zu nahe für diesen Anblick?!


----------



## kodak (13. August 2018)

Ich denke ich habe das gesehen wo ich mal ein wenig die Leipziger bergbaufolgelandschaft erkundet habe...


----------



## zr0wrk (13. August 2018)

@spümco liegt mit dem Kraftwerk Boxberg gaaanz weit weg, @kodak kommt da schon näher. Die Sonne steht recht tief, ich bin aber wirklich kein Frühaufsteher. 

Vielleicht noch eines: Auf dem Gewässer lässt sich der Bund fürs Leben schließen. Aber welches Standesamt traut denn zu Wasser?


----------



## kodak (13. August 2018)

https://www.vineta-stoermthal.de/vineta/heiraten/

Ja, den hatten wir auch damals passiert ... Neuseenlandrunde, sehr empfehlenswert ...


----------



## zr0wrk (13. August 2018)

Okay, okay, das Gewässer stimmt. Aber von einem erfahrenen Rätselrater wie dir möchte ich schon noch wissen, wo ich stehe.


----------



## kodak (13. August 2018)

Ach, ich lasse gern noch andere mitraten oder besser gesagt googeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (14. August 2018)

... ganz neu erstellt, erst am 08.Mai.2018  ... die Landmarke in Großpösna am Störmthaler See

https://www.foerderverein-roetha.de/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Meine_LVZ_2018-05-09_Seite_26.pdf


----------



## zr0wrk (14. August 2018)

Hast du dich nun doch erbarmt? Schön, dass du sogar den Artikel rausgesucht hast. 

Wahrscheinlich würdest du die Koordinaten auch noch rausfinden können. Ich hatte ja gehofft, mit der Abendsonne einerseits und dem Kraftwerk Lippendorf am Horizont andererseits wäre das gut und einfach zu lösen. Aber vielleicht ist es einfach noch zu warm für viele.

@kodak ist also dran.


----------



## kodak (15. August 2018)

So, da wollen wir mal das Motto "Seemannszeichen an ungewöhnlichen Orten" aufrecht erhalten ;-)

Auf der Suche nach abkühlendem Nass wurde ein bisher nur rudimentär bekannter Ort aufgesucht, ein sehr nettes Freibad beherbergt dieser aber hier musste einfach noch einmal schnell das Handy als Kamera herhalten





Die SM Angaben verraten es, das Meer ist weit und doch so viel Maritimes auf einem Haufen ... sehr, sehr eigenartig oder? Kann jemand einen Zusammenhang herstellen? Sachdienliche Hinweise bitte hier hinterlegen ...


----------



## gtbulls (15. August 2018)

Detail aus dem Hintergrund vergrößert:



https://www.seeleute.de
lt. Impressum Himmelfahrtsgasse 2 in 09582 Freiberg


----------



## kodak (15. August 2018)

Aber das ist nicht mein Standort @gtbulls


----------



## zr0wrk (15. August 2018)

kodak schrieb:


> Die SM Angaben verraten es, das Meer ist weit und doch so viel Maritimes auf einem Haufen (...)


Die Frage ist natürlich, wie exakt die Entfernungsangaben sind und worauf sie sich genau beziehen. Beziehen sie sich jeweils auf die Seehäfen, verweist dieselbe Entfernung nach Hamburg und Rostock auf die Gegend um Flöha und Frankenberg zwischen Freiberg und Hainichen.

Allerdings find ich in der Gegend kein Freibad, wo die Bebauung annähernd der auf deinem Foto entspricht. Da solche Entfernungsangaben aber immer ein wenig Toleranz aufweisen, kann man die Suche sicherlich ausweiten. Die Bebauung auf deinem Foto, also die gelb geputzten Häuschen mit den roten Dächern passen gut zum Freibad Weißenborn. Aber auch da finde ich keinen Hinweis auf die DSR.


----------



## zr0wrk (15. August 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> (...) Die Bebauung auf deinem Foto, also die gelb geputzten Häuschen mit den roten Dächern passen gut zum Freibad Weißenborn. Aber auch da finde ich keinen Hinweis auf die DSR.


Aber auch zu diesem Ort aus @gtbulls' Link passt die Bebauung. Freibad ist auch in der Nähe. Und auf einem kleinen Bild auf der Seite finden sich auch die Seezeichen aus @kodak s Foto.







Du bist also in Reinsberg, etwas nördlich von Freiberg. Die Entfernung zum Hamburger Hafen kommt hin, nach Rostock ist es etwas kürzer.


----------



## gtbulls (15. August 2018)

@zr0wrk gut gerechnet, dafür war ich zu faul. Und zu blöd. Darf ich mal fragen, wie Du darauf kommst? Ehrliches Bildungsinteresse.
@zr0wrk Dein Link funzt bei mir nicht. Warscheinlich meinst Du den Ort des 52. Seemannstreffen am 08./09. Juni 2018
Badstraße 5 in 09629 Reinsberg
Echtes Teamwork!


----------



## kodak (15. August 2018)

Ah, die Rätselei nimmt Fahrt auf, ja die Idee von @gtbulls mit der DSR war schon gut, die SM Angaben sind entsprechend der Recherche von @zr0wrk sehr ungenau, der link funktioniert natürlich auch bei mir nicht

ABER DAS BILD ist richtig  ... und die Adresse von @gtbulls natürlich auch ... das Bad ist übrigens wirklich eine Fahrradfahrt wert, die alte Bahntrasse von Wilsdruff nach Nossen führt direkt vorbei, anfangs Asphalt und dann etwas holpriger aber insgesamt sehr bequem ...

Das Team kann weitermachen ;-) ging schneller als gedacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (15. August 2018)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Dein Link funzt bei mir nicht.


Link ist aktualisiert.

Was meinst du? Wie ich gerechnet habe? Die Entfernung zu beiden Seehäfen beträgt 197 SM, 1 SM entspircht 1.852 m, wie uns die Tafel im Vordergrund mitteilt, also liegen Hamburg und Rostock gleichermaßen 364,8 km entfernt, ich habe großzügig 365 km angenommen. Auf google.maps kann man Entfenungen messen, die Entfernung von Hamburg zu unserem Ort ist 365 km, weiter nach Rostock noch mal 365 km, insgesamt also 730 km.





Diese Triangulation verweist uns hierhin:





Da der gesuchte Ort tatsächlich etwas nordöstlich von diesem Punkt liegt, stimmen die Entfernungen nicht so ganz (aber so ein Seehafen ist ja auch ganz schön groß):





Die Entfernung nach Hamburg ist mit 364 km ziemlich akkurat, da aber die Gesamtstrecke nur noch 723 km beträgt, bleiben nur 359 km für die Strecke nach Rostock übrig, was eher 194 SM entspricht.

Meinetwegen kann @gtbulls weitermachen, ich habe gerade auch nichts parat.


----------



## trail_hawk (15. August 2018)

Ahoi,
www.luftlinie.org liefert zwischen Rostock/Hamburg und dem Stausee Niederschöna etwa die Entfernungen auf den Schildern.
Bin selbst nie dort gewesen, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## kodak (15. August 2018)

@trail_hawk ... Reinsberg am 4. Mundloch des Rothschönberger Stollens passt schon, die Seemänner haben sich ein wenig vertan wohl  ... wenn ich alles richtig interpretiere so ist der @gtbulls an der Reihe ...


----------



## gtbulls (15. August 2018)

@zr0wrk
Vielen Dank für die Verdeutlichung! Du hast also mit google ins blaue probiert, wo sich die 365 km Entferung von Rostock und Hamburg aus schneiden könnten? Der Ort war ja nicht bekannt.
Danke an @trail_hawk für den Tip mit luftlinie.org
Ich hab auch nach einem komfortablen Tool gesucht und finde freemaptools.com praktisch. Dort kann man um mehrere Orte jeweils einen Radius ziehen (egal, ob km oder sm ) und sehen, wo sich diese schneiden. Da wäre ich nach oberflächlichem Probieren mit unserem Rätselbeispiel allerdings bei Lichtenau rausgekommen, mir fehlt wohl die akribische Genauigkeit von @Th. , musste mich an dessen Triangulationsfoto im analogen Kartenwald erinnern


----------



## gtbulls (15. August 2018)




----------



## zr0wrk (15. August 2018)

gtbulls schrieb:


> @zr0wrkVielen Dank für die Verdeutlichung! Du hast also mit google ins blaue probiert, wo sich die 365 km Entferung von Rostock und Hamburg aus schneiden könnten? Der Ort war ja nicht bekannt.


Was heißt "ins Blaue"? Ich ziehe eine Messlinie vom Hamburger Hafen zum Rostocker Hafen, und ziehe an einem Punkt dieser Linie solange, bis die Gesamtdistanz bei 730 km liegt, dann schiebe ich diesen Punkt solange nach rechts oder links, bis er 365 km von beiden Häfen entfernt ist. Das ist nicht ganz so komfortabel, wie einen Radius um jeden der beiden Häfen zu ziehen, technisch aber dasselbe.

Zu deinem Stein habe ich keine Vorstellung. Irgendwas steht ja drauf. Aber das ist schwer zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (15. August 2018)

@zr0wrk Ah, jetzt ist alles klar, ich stand ein bisschen auf der Leitung.

Von der Sorte Steine gabs schon einige im Rätsel. Obigen hatte ich bei oberflächlicher Suche im Fred nicht gefunden.


----------



## gtbulls (16. August 2018)

Eine Fuhre Tipps
@firlie und @tanztee sind lt. Tourenfred ganz in der Nähe vorbeigeradelt,
dabei ist der Standort des Steines zwar grenzwertig, aber noch in Sachsen:



Als Lösung wäre sowohl die Lokalität (Forst mit historisch agrarischer Bezeichnung) oder der des Steines geeignet.
Nach dem Stein ist eigens ein Wanderweg benannt.


----------



## zr0wrk (16. August 2018)

Einfach zu finden war es nicht. Der Hinweis auf das nahe befindliche Adolfsgrün führte natürlich in die richtige Region. Dort verläuft ja die alte Dresden-Teplitzer Poststraße, wie sich nach kurzem Blick auf die Karte herausfinden lässt. Zunächst nahm ich an, der Stein hätte etwas mit dieser Poststraße zu tun, immerhin gibt es ja 14 Wegsteine an dieser Straße, aber die sehen natürlich alle anders aus, tragen das Signum "AR" und sind häufig Obelisken oder aber wenigstens ihrer Form nach als amtliches Kennzeichen zu erkennen. Der gesuchte Stein jedenfalls war nicht darunter.

In einer Tourenbeschreibung aus der Gegend aber habe ich ein weiteres Foto des gesuchten Steines und dort auch seinen Namen gefunden: "Leichenstein" - offenbar ein alter Sühne- oder Mordstein. Eine genauere Betrachtung der Karte des Haberfeldes (so heißt das Waldstück) bringt dann auch den danach benannten Weg zutage: den Leichensteinweg (oder Dreckschneise). Die genaue Position des Steines zeigt OSM, nämlich in der Nähe der spitzen Biegung des nach ihm benannten Weges, so dass der Stein aus zwei Richtungen angewandert werden kann.


----------



## gtbulls (16. August 2018)

@zr0wrk  Kannst Du bitte noch mal den Link der Tourenbeschreibung checken? Ich war mir sicher, den Leichenstein hier im Forum schon gesehen zu haben, wusste aber nicht mehr wo...


----------



## gtbulls (16. August 2018)

Schild umgedreht - Geschichte...



Weiter gehts mit @zr0wrk


----------



## zr0wrk (16. August 2018)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte noch mal den Link der Tourenbeschreibung checken?


Check!


----------



## gtbulls (16. August 2018)

Vielen Dank! Also doch nicht hier...


----------



## gtbulls (20. August 2018)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Weiter gehts mit @zr0wrk


----------



## zr0wrk (20. August 2018)

Ja, tut mir leid, habs nicht vergessen. Ich dachte, ich könnte am WE ein Motiv für das Rätsel schießen, was dann allerdings im Kinderstress nicht geklappt hat. Deswegen gebe ich an dieser Stelle frei. Wer will, der darf also.


----------



## Th. (25. August 2018)

Ich bin mal wieder unterwegs gewesen und an diesem Baumveteran vorbeigekommen:





Um ehrlich zu sein, schäme ich mich - hätte ich gewußt welche Stellung diese Eiche in Sachsen innehat, hätte ich mich beim Fotografieren mehr angestrengt...

Wo sollte man also nochmal hinfahren und angemessenere Bilder machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (26. August 2018)

Ich denke man muss groß denken, dabei auch im Hinterkopf haben wo früher Baumaterial hergestellt wurde in verbindung was dabei meist entstand und wie macht die liebes tolle Taube immer, hier mit einem niederen zusatz  ... Setzt man alles zusammen hat man den Standort   ...


----------



## Th. (26. August 2018)

Ich möchte manchmal wissen, was dir bei der Umschreibung der Lösung (oder auch eines Rätsel) so durch den Kopf geht... wobei - lieber doch nicht!
Für diejenigen, welche sich gerade noch kopfschüttelnd die verschlafenen Augen reiben, solltest du aber noch mal "vernünftig" lösen.


----------



## kodak (26. August 2018)

Es ist der Große Ziegeleiteich in Niedergurig ...sollte eigentlich nur als Denkanstoß sein...also nach meiner Logik kommt alles vor, groß, früher waren es Ziegel und dort wo der Lehm abgebaut wurde gab es einen Teich oder? Eine Taube gurrt meiner Meinung nach oder? Und da es Niedergurig ist der niedere Zusatz ... soll ja auch die kleinen grauen Zellen anregen ...wissenschaftlich kann man hier zum Beispiel mehr erfahren
https://www.monumentaltrees.com/de/deu/sachsen/bautzen/5622_amgrossenziegelteich/


----------



## Th. (26. August 2018)

Richtig - die Rieseneiche bei Niedergurig nahe Bautzen.
Ob dort mal Lehm für Ziegel abgebaut wurde, weiß ich nicht. Ich vermute, dass in den verschiedenen Spreearmen schon früher Teiche für Fischzucht angestaut wurden. Der Damm auf dem die Eiche steht, soll um 1400 errichtet wurden sein.
Nach diversen Recherchen bin ich der Meinung, dass diese Eiche eine der ältesten Sachsens (wenn nicht DIE ÄLTESTE) ist. Allerdings schwankt gemäß verschiedener Quellen die Altersangabe zwischen 450 und 800 Jahren. Am glaubwürdigsten erscheint mir diese Aufstellung.
Ziemlich interessante Seite und bietet für denjenigen welchen es interessiert gleich mal paar Ziele.

Womit @kodak an der Reihe wäre.


----------



## kodak (26. August 2018)

da wollen wir einmal ein wenig weiterradeln ... und sehen dieses vor unserem Auge


----------



## gtbulls (27. August 2018)

@kodak geschickt belichtet Könnte der Obelisk im Garten von Barockschloss Neschwitz sein.


----------



## kodak (27. August 2018)

@gtbulls ich bin überführt, ja mein Rad brachte mich von der Eiche des Herrn @Th. direkt dahin https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2304353?in=Set also weiter geht es mit @gtbulls


----------



## Th. (27. August 2018)

@kodak , du willst mir jetzt nicht glaubhaft vermitteln, dass du leibhaftig die Niederguriger Eiche besucht hast - das hast du doch vorbildlich ergurgelt, dort kommt doch nicht mal der gemeine Spreeradwegradler vorbei...


----------



## gtbulls (29. August 2018)

Nachdem ich froh war, mit dem Obelisken wieder mal ein Rätsel aus der Erinnerung gelöst zu haben, gehts nun weiter: Wo war ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (29. August 2018)

Burgstall?


----------



## gtbulls (29. August 2018)

Faszi schrieb:


> Burgstall?


Wo auch immer das ist  das ist es nicht


----------



## Faszi (29. August 2018)

Das wäre hier:
https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=51.19915&mlon=14.09651#map=18/51.19914/14.09651&layers=C


----------



## gtbulls (30. August 2018)

@Faszi bitte vielmals um VergebungDas ist am Burgstall.
https://www.mein-elstra.de/location/burgstall/
Bin kein Rehnsdorfer/Steinaer/Elstraer oder Taucher...


----------



## Faszi (30. August 2018)

Na, siehste, hab ich doch gleich erkannt.
War zu meiner Jugendzeit ein beliebter Badeplatz mit Gelegenheit zum Klippenspringen welche auch eifrig benutzt wurde. Heutzutage gibts ja auch dafür ne App....Mich hätten da keine 10 Pferde runtergebracht.
Schön der Link zur Beschreibung des eigentlichen Burgstall, bin da jahrelang dran vorbeigefahren ohne es zu wissen.
Hier aber ein neues Rätsel





Wo bin ich hier und was ist das für ein merkwürdiges technische Gebilde?


----------



## Faszi (2. September 2018)

Keiner ne Idee?
Irgendwas war da mit Keksen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (2. September 2018)

Naja Kekse bringe ich mit Wurzen in Verbindung irgendwie aber das war es auch...


----------



## Faszi (2. September 2018)

@kodak 
Heisse Spur....


----------



## gtbulls (2. September 2018)

...die ich aufgenommen habe und siehe:
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Wurzen_Postamt.JPG
"...vollständig erhaltener Telegrafenturm..." aus
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Kulturdenkmale_in_Wurzen_(A–J)
Wieder Teamarbeit im Rätsel, wenn Du ein Bild hast, nur zu @kodak


----------



## Faszi (2. September 2018)

Gratuliere, Volltreffer!
Für mich als Fernmelder ein beeindruckendes Zeugnis aus der Vergangenheit unsres Berufes. Was wir heute mit Glasfasern machen mussten früher eben viele Kupferdrähte richten.


----------



## gtbulls (4. September 2018)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Wieder Teamarbeit im Rätsel, wenn Du ein Bild hast, nur zu @kodak


Wenn @kodak nicht möchte, dann wird es mit folgendem Bild sehr grenzwertig



Gesucht ist der Standort und/oder der Berg


----------



## zr0wrk (4. September 2018)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Gesucht ist der Standort und/oder der Berg.


Was meinst du? Der Berg, den wir sehen, ist der Klìnovec/Keilberg, oder? Die Windräder, die Skipisten ...


----------



## gtbulls (4. September 2018)

Windräder und Skipisten- ja; aber Klinovec nein


----------



## dukestah (4. September 2018)

also bei Berg auf dem wir stehen würde ich jetzt auf Dub tippen, irgendwie kommt mir die Ansicht vom Stoneman her bekannt vor.


----------



## gtbulls (4. September 2018)

Auch wenn es so aussieht: Der Standort ist kein Berggipfel. Und liegt östlicher, viel östlicher als der stoneman...


----------



## ore-mountain (4. September 2018)

zu sehen ist eindeutig der Stürmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (4. September 2018)

hinter dir sollte ein Parkplatz sein


----------



## gtbulls (4. September 2018)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> zu sehen ist eindeutig der Stürmer


- genau der Bournak, Fotostandpunkt ist der Parkplatz der Horská chata Vitiška / Wittichbaude.


----------



## zr0wrk (4. September 2018)

Der hier. Schön auch in dieser Photosphere zu sehen.


----------



## gtbulls (7. September 2018)

@ore-mountain


----------



## ore-mountain (11. September 2018)

Entschuldigt! Ich war nicht im Lande.
Neues Rätsel:


----------



## Lothar2 (11. September 2018)

Das ist die Felswand im Tal der Schwarzen Pockau, unterhalb des Grünen Grabens? Teufelsmauer genannt?


----------



## Th. (11. September 2018)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Das ist die Felswand im Tal der Schwarzen Pockau, unterhalb des Grünen Grabens? Teufelsmauer genannt?



Niemals.
Ist Elbsandstein. Bielatal.
Geradeaus gegenüber ist der Spannagelturm und das Eisloch.
Den Fotostandpunkt würde ich keinem speziellen Aussichtspunkt zuordnen - irgendwo von oberhalb der Gipfel südlich des Wormsberweges oder einem Felsvorsprung an selbigem.


----------



## ore-mountain (12. September 2018)

Th. schrieb:


> Niemals.
> Ist Elbsandstein. Bielatal.
> Geradeaus gegenüber ist der Spannagelturm und das Eisloch.
> Den Fotostandpunkt würde ich keinem speziellen Aussichtspunkt zuordnen - irgendwo von oberhalb der Gipfel südlich des Wormsberweges oder einem Felsvorsprung an selbigem.


Perfekt!


----------



## Th. (12. September 2018)

Dann ganz fix weiter im Felsenrätsel:



Wo ist das und wie wird die Formation genannt...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashblack (12. September 2018)

Ist das Bild für @Lothar2 ?

Sry, erst wollte sich der Kommentar gar nicht abschicken lassen und dann kam er gleich vier mal. Kann man die Posts auch löschen?


----------



## flashblack (12. September 2018)

.


----------



## flashblack (12. September 2018)

.


----------



## flashblack (12. September 2018)

.


----------



## Lothar2 (13. September 2018)

flashblack schrieb:


> Ist das Bild für @Lothar2 ?




Würde ich meinen. Aber nicht die Teufelsmauer, sondern eher der Katzenstein am Ende des Tales.


----------



## Th. (13. September 2018)

flashblack schrieb:


> Ist das Bild für @Lothar2 ?



Konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen...


Lothar2 schrieb:


> Aber nicht die Teufelsmauer, sondern eher der Katzenstein am Ende des Tales.


Ich will nicht kleinlich sein und lasse das mal so gelten.
Zu sehen ist die sogenannte Ringmauer, 'n Stück links (südlich) des Katzensteins...
Hübsche Gegend. War ich nach vielen Jahren (Jahrzehnten) erst kürzlich mal wieder.

Also @Lothar2 - du bist dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (13. September 2018)

Danke für das Entgegenkommen. 

 Und weil Felsen immer wieder gut kommen, von mir ein ganzer Haufen voller Steine, hoch droben auf dem Erzgebirsch. Bestiegen zu Fuß über die Westwand mit dem Rad auf dem Rücken.


----------



## ore-mountain (13. September 2018)

Spitzberg. Südlich von Jöhstadt im Böhmischen.


----------



## Lothar2 (13. September 2018)

Richtig. Wusste ich doch dass es zu einfach ist, aber kein Wunder bei einem so einzigartigen Gipfel.
 Übrigens, auf der Ostseite kommt man mit etwas Mühe auch per Rad nach Oben.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velký_Špičák


----------



## ore-mountain (19. September 2018)

Ich hab noch was gefunden:


----------



## tblade_ (20. September 2018)

Stehst am Kunnerstein und schaust ins Zschopautal.


----------



## ore-mountain (20. September 2018)

richtig


----------



## tblade_ (21. September 2018)

Das Rad mal kurz stehen gelassen und aufgestiegen..


----------



## kodak (21. September 2018)

Mal kurz? Also ich würde es den schrammsteinen zuordnen, also genauer gesagt der schrammsteinaussicht, rechts der Falkenstein [email protected] kann das bestimmt noch viel besser, ich bin nur am und an wandern... Also du stehst dort
Schrammsteinaussicht
Gratweg, 01814 Bad Schandau

https://goo.gl/maps/WSBSQMV7J1P2


----------



## tblade_ (21. September 2018)

@kodak Weiter gehts..


----------



## kodak (21. September 2018)

Ich gebe mal einfach frei...also wer wollte schon immer mal uns verwirren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (23. September 2018)

Ich hab was Neues von gestern:


----------



## Th. (25. September 2018)

@ore-mountain  ,
Kenn mich in der Ecke nicht sonderlich aus - Fichtelberg und Keilberg erkenne ich aber und in der Annahme, dass das halblinks der Pöhlberg ist könntest du irgendwo zwischen Gornau und Dittersdorf stehen, evtl. auf der Dittersdorfer Höhe.


----------



## ore-mountain (27. September 2018)

Du bist sehr nahe dran! Um genau zu sein bin ich am Mühlberg. Da er aber praktisch an der Dittersdorfer Höhe liegt, lasse ich das gelten. 
Du bist dran!


----------



## Th. (28. September 2018)

"Zur Erinnerung an"... ja - wer, was, wo, warum und überhaupt - wer (er)kennt's? 

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich in letzter Zeit ständig Gedenk-, Grenz- oder sonstige Steine poste...sollte ich evtl. mal auf die Psychocouch?


----------



## Th. (29. September 2018)

Zugegeben, so ein Stein ist erstmal nicht sonderlich aufschlussreich...deshalb mal ein Schnappschus des Areals unmittelbar daneben. Typisch zeitgemäßes Ambiente - hat fast was von diesen "Lost Places". Im Übrigen dürfen Tipps abgegeben werden, zu wem das Rad links gehört und wie ich die Person dort vorfand - ggf. lasse ich eine genaue Beschreibung der Situation auch als Lösung gelten...


----------



## Th. (1. Oktober 2018)

Also ein wenig Phantasie hätte ich der Community schon zugetraut...
ok, dann eben zurück zum Stein:



Da Methusalem kein Sachse war (und die Jahreszahlen auch eher dagegen sprechen), kann man davon ausgehen, dass es hier nicht um "WER" sondern eher um "WAS" geht...


----------



## zr0wrk (1. Oktober 2018)

Meine Phantasie hattest du schon angeregt, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, wen du dort nackt getroffen hast. Will ich es eigentlich wissen? 

Ich hatte eigentlich einen Tagebau im Sinn, aber wirklich ... davon gibt es so viele, die Liste der in Sachsen abgebrochenen Ortschaften ist lang. Die Jahreszahlen halfen dann schon weiter.

Ich vermute, du bist an der Talsperre Quitzdorf in der Oberlausitz. Der Ort Quitzdorf existierte tatsächlich von 1404 bis 1969, als er zugunsten der Talsperre abgebrochen wurde. Den Textilstrand suche ich gerade noch ...
*
EDIT:* Den Gedenkstein habe ich zumindest gefunden.


----------



## Th. (2. Oktober 2018)

Damit liegst du, @zr0wrk , völlig richtig.

Interessant im weiteren Verlauf des Radtrails um die Talsperre herum sind die mit Leuchtfarbe markierten "Hindernisse"



Bloß gut - konnte ich doch vorher absteigen und das Rad drüber tragen...


----------



## CC. (3. Oktober 2018)

Th. schrieb:


> Zugegeben, so ein Stein ist erstmal nicht sonderlich aufschlussreich...deshalb mal ein Schnappschus des Areals unmittelbar daneben. Typisch zeitgemäßes Ambiente - hat fast was von diesen "Lost Places". Im Übrigen dürfen Tipps abgegeben werden, zu wem das Rad links gehört und wie ich die Person dort vorfand - ggf. lasse ich eine genaue Beschreibung der Situation auch als Lösung gelten...


Beste Räder überhaupt:


 Mit / ohne Textil. Wie war jetzt eigentlich die dazugehörige Situation???!?

Nettes Rätsel übrigens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (3. Oktober 2018)

Hier ... ich wäre ja dran. Hab aber grad nichts auf Tasche und komm auch die nächsten Tage nicht dazu, 'nen Ausflug zu machen.
*Gebe also frei.*

So ein Schwanenhals-Bike haben wir hier auch noch. Die Auswertung der Lackierung und Ausstattung erweist, dass es sich um ein 1956er Diamant-Tourenrad handelt. Krass, wenn ich es mir recht überlege. 62 Jahre alt, das Teil.


----------



## Th. (3. Oktober 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Mit / ohne Textil. Wie war jetzt eigentlich die dazugehörige Situation???!?
> 
> Nettes Rätsel übrigens.



Naja, ist ja eigentlich vorauszusehen - zum entsprechend alten Damenrad gehörte selbstverständlich die entsprechend gereifte Dame. Selbige saß oben ohne hinter dem Gehölz rechts in der Sonne. Sie hatte mich inklusive des doch recht lauten SunRingle Freilaufs nicht gehört und versuchte - als plötzlich vis a vis Blickkontakt bestand - verzweifelt mit altersgemäß muskelarmen Ärmchen ihre durch die Schwerkraft beeinflusste Oberweite zu bedecken, mit den Worten: "Ich wollte nur paar Brombeeren sammeln..." 
Klar, konnte man ja deutlich sehen.
Mehr gibt's schon gar nicht zu erzählen - ich widmete mich bewusst länger dem Stein und auf dem Rückweg pflückte sie in der Tat irgendwelche Beeren am Wegesrand - mittlerweile züchtig bekleidet.
Ich räume allerdings auch ein, dass es recht unverschämt von mir war dort Montags aufzukreuzen - außer mir und der Dame war im weiteren Umkreis keine Sau - total tote Hose, der Segelklub daneben recht runtergekommen und auch in den vielen Campersiedlungen rundherum total nix los, Kneipen und Klubhäuser dauerhaft zu, usw...


----------



## CC. (4. Oktober 2018)

Da sitzt die Frau - wie einst Penelope - Sommer wie Winter jeden Tag hinterm Strauch und wartet auf den jungen, knackigen Radler. Hat sogar mit dem letzten Textil ihren Falter poliert. Und was wird? Du fotografierst den Stein! 
Kleiner Tip: "Brombeeren pflücken" ist ein Synonym für "Briefmarken sammeln"...

@zr0wrk - das Bild mit dem hübschen Diamant wäre vielleicht auch ein Rãtsel gewesen.


----------



## zr0wrk (4. Oktober 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> "Brombeeren pflücken" ist ein Synonym für *"Die Briefmarkensammlung zeigen"*...


  Gut zu wissen.


> @zr0wrk - das Bild mit dem hübschen Diamant wäre vielleicht auch ein Rãtsel gewesen.


Du meinst: Wo stehen diese drei Birken? Hinweise gibt es im Bild einige, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand, der nicht über profunde Ortskenntnis verfügt, diese zu entschlüsseln vermag.


----------



## CC. (5. Oktober 2018)

Als quasi Ortsunkundiger versuche ich mal anhand sandiger Böden, Birkenbewuchs, Bootshänger, Gummiboot ein kleines Bad im Norden von DD zu erahnen... Das Leipziger Nummernschild ignoriere ich einfach mal.


----------



## zr0wrk (5. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt wird das Bild doch zum Rätsel.

Das Leipziger Nummernschild ist nicht zu ignorieren.  Das Boot hast du gut erkannt, der Hänger mit dem Nummernschild dient auch dem Zweck, Boote zu transportieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (6. Oktober 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Da sitzt die Frau - wie einst Penelope - Sommer wie Winter jeden Tag hinterm Strauch und wartet auf den jungen, knackigen Radler. Hat sogar mit dem letzten Textil ihren Falter poliert. Und was wird? Du fotografierst den Stein!
> Kleiner Tip: "Brombeeren pflücken" ist ein Synonym für "Briefmarken sammeln"...


Ich kann mich nicht um alle selbst kümmern, meine Mädels reichen mir...



Man muss auch mal Prioritäten setzen.

Jetzt genug offtopic - zur Rätsellösung kann ich nichts beitragen, Leipzig ist mir nahezu unbekannt.


----------



## CC. (7. Oktober 2018)

Da war ich wohl ein bißchen zu blond. Die Leipziger Gegend ist mir völlig fremd. Da bin dann doch raus.


----------



## zr0wrk (7. Oktober 2018)

Die Boote deuten auf Wassersport, so viel scheint klar. Aber unsere Stahl- bzw. Alu-Rösser stehen an einem Ort, der eigentlich für einen ganz anderen Sport angelegt wurde, der hier inzwischen seit 151 Jahren zuhause ist.


----------



## zr0wrk (8. Oktober 2018)

Keiner 'ne Idee? Die Eröffnung der Sportstätte im Jahr 1867 war ein großes Ereignis. Und obwohl der Ort relativ selten seiner eigentlichen Bestimmung gemäß benutzt wird, ist er zumindest von Frühling bis Herbst viel und gern besucht.


----------



## gtbulls (8. Oktober 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> ...Stahl- bzw. Alu-*Rösser*


Ich nehme an, in Deinem vorletzten Post hast Du schon mit dem Zaunspfahl gewunken


----------



## zr0wrk (8. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Faszi (8. Oktober 2018)

Sind in der Stadt heute rote Bullen zuhause?


----------



## zr0wrk (8. Oktober 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Das Leipziger Nummernschild ist nicht zu ignorieren.


----------



## Th. (9. Oktober 2018)

Da scheinbar keiner lösen will - aufgrund der Tipps (Leipzig, 151 Jahre, Bootstransport und vorallem eine weiter Sportart) lassen mich auf die Galopprennbahn Scheibenholz tippen.
Google Maps hat mir allerdings keinen genauen Standort vermitteln können...


----------



## zr0wrk (9. Oktober 2018)

Na, ich würde das auch ohne genaue Lokation gelten lassen. Die drei Birken mit Blick auf den Bootsverleih befinden sich hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (9. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Th. (9. Oktober 2018)

Naja - stellen wir die weitere "Wo bin ich?" Frage mal in eine "Wo war ich?" Frage um... (man beachte mein Equipment).



Im Übrigen fragte ich mich, ob ein Grenzpfahl mit "*Republika* *Ceskoslovenska*" überhaupt noch in irgendeier Form gültig ist. Oder habe ich was verpasst, bzw. diverse Fake News für real gehalten...?


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich finde, der Helm und die Spärlichkeit der restlichen Ausrüstung könnte darauf hindeuten, dass du eine Höhlenwanderung gemacht hast. Eine Lampe und ein Pullover passen noch in den Rucksack, ein Kletterseil eher nicht.

Aber wo?


----------



## kodak (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich sage mal das er auf dem elbradweg steht, linkselbisch logisch ..gelobtbachmühle


----------



## Th. (10. Oktober 2018)

kodak schrieb:


> Ich sage mal das er auf dem elbradweg steht, linkselbisch logisch ..gelobtbachmühle



Das ist erstmal korrekt.


----------



## Th. (10. Oktober 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich finde, der Helm und die Spärlichkeit der restlichen Ausrüstung könnte darauf hindeuten, dass du eine Höhlenwanderung gemacht hast. Eine Lampe und ein Pullover passen noch in den Rucksack, ein Kletterseil eher nicht.
> 
> Aber wo?


Höhlenwanderung? 
Bei dem Wetter? (Außerdem bin ich dafür zu fett)
Aber die Richtung stimmt.


----------



## kodak (10. Oktober 2018)

gern gebe ich frei...also wer will darf starten


----------



## Th. (10. Oktober 2018)

Da habe ich die Frage:


Th. schrieb:


> Naja - stellen wir die weitere "Wo bin ich?" Frage mal in eine "Wo war ich?" Frage um... (man beachte mein Equipment)


scheinbar nicht genau genug formuliert - mir ging es nicht darum wo ich gerade bin (im Moment des Bildzeitpunktes) sondern wo ich vorher war...
@zr0wrk hatte glaube ich den Finger schon drauf...
Ok, war mein Fehler - hätte als Rätselbild wohl dieses einstellen sollen:


----------



## Th. (10. Oktober 2018)

Da's aber nun mal vermasselt ist - hier die Auflösung:
Ich war auf dem "Weg in den Himmel" (Cesta do Nebička)



durch die Schäferwand (Pastýřská stěna) in Decin.




Ich gebe zu, zu wenig "Rad" in einem "Rad"-Fotorätsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (10. Oktober 2018)

kodak schrieb:


> gern gebe ich frei...also wer will darf starten


Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Oktober 2018)

Klettersteig oder Hochseilgarten hatte ich dann auch gedacht, wenn es die Höhle nicht war.


----------



## CC. (20. Oktober 2018)

So billig komme ich als Minder-Performer nie wieder zu einem Rätselbild 




Wo nagt hier der Zahn?


----------



## Faszi (22. Oktober 2018)

Ist da in der Nähe nicht ein spitzer Berg?


----------



## CC. (22. Oktober 2018)

Ja, in meinem Rücken. Faszi, Du darfst auflösen.


----------



## kodak (22. Oktober 2018)

Die Stadt ist auch noch geteilt ;-)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (22. Oktober 2018)

C würde ich auch gelten lassen.


----------



## kodak (22. Oktober 2018)

Man könnte auch sagen Stadtteil von Dresden ;-) oder ganz nah war das mit berühmteste Gemälde der Gemäldegalerie


----------



## mr.malcom (22. Oktober 2018)

C...&A... auch?


----------



## zr0wrk (22. Oktober 2018)

Für 350.000,- € verkauft!


----------



## Faszi (22. Oktober 2018)

Mit dem Frosch hat das aber jetzt nichts zu tun, oder??


----------



## Faszi (22. Oktober 2018)

So, also jetzt nochmal ganz offiziell die Lösung:
Es handelt sich um Schloß Cotta, siehe hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schloss_Cotta


----------



## CC. (22. Oktober 2018)

Das ist natürlich richtig.
Offensichtlich bin ich nicht der Einzige, der um den Spitzberg, statt drüber fährt


----------



## Faszi (22. Oktober 2018)

Damits gleich weitergeht hier das neue Rätsel:
Wo bin ich denn hier?


----------



## kodak (23. Oktober 2018)

... ein schöner Landschaftspark, der eine Orangerie hat, es ist flach dort ... die Löwenplastik macht den Unterschied ebenso wie der farbige Blumenkübel, das gibt es nicht in Pillnitz sondern im Fürst-Pückler Park Bad Muskau 

https://www.polish-online.com/fotos/fuerst-pueckler-park-bad-muskau/loewenplastik.php


----------



## Faszi (23. Oktober 2018)

@kodak: Richtig! Weitermachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (24. Oktober 2018)

so, dann wollen wir einmal bei Parks bleiben





Wo war ich?


----------



## Th. (24. Oktober 2018)

Zabeltitz?


----------



## kodak (25. Oktober 2018)

... dann werde ich mal meine Perspektive wechseln und was sehen wir?





@Th. hat natürlich recht, wir sehen Schloß Zabeltitz

wer mehr wissen möchte

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zabeltitz


----------



## Th. (26. Oktober 2018)

Hatte neulich mal die Lesebrille nicht dabei - konnte somit trotz großer Karte nicht zuordnen wo ich mich aufhielt. Ich denke aber, hier im Forum wird mir geholfen...



...wo muss ich denn lang wenn ich nach Hause (Dresden) wöllte?


----------



## kodak (4. November 2018)

@Th. Wir brauchen Hilfe


----------



## Th. (4. November 2018)

Achja – wo bin ich...

...im Haus, welches wie ein Gasthaus aussah, konnte ich nicht nachfragen – verrammelt und verriegelt, mit der Info, dass bei entsprechendem Bedarf (Feierlichkeit o.ä) geöffnet werden könne...



Wie ich da so ratlos dastehe, kommt eine Type daher, welcher allerdings das gleiche Problem wie ich hatte – Brille vergessen. Ich hatte zudem ein Verständigungsproblem: Auf meine Frage wo denn Dresden sei, kam nur: „Wees ick doch nüsch – bin nüsch von hier, bin hier nur zum jolfn.“ (Häh?)

„Uff Maps iss das Kaff immer unten – wird ditte nich anders sein.“ (Was zum Geier?)

„Musst nur Uffpassn – der Strisch quer unterm Standpunkt ist de A4 – da bist'e anjepisst – immer Stau.“ (?)

„'ne juute Fahrt noch“...und schon war er wieder weg.



Naja – zumindest wusste ich jetzt, dass ich mich südlich halten muss um heimzukommen.


----------



## zr0wrk (5. November 2018)

Die Windrose ist ein wenig gedreht. Aber ich habe es doch gefunden. Du stehst vor dem wohl geschlossenen Gasthaus Wachberghöhe in Ottendorf-Okrilla.

Es kommt mir allerdings so vor, als habe ich das hier schon mal gesehen.


----------



## Th. (5. November 2018)

Dann kam noch so'ne Type vorbei (vermutlich wars @zr0wrk ):


zr0wrk schrieb:


> Die Windrose ist ein wenig gedreht. (...) Du stehst vor dem wohl geschlossenen Gasthaus Wachberghöhe in Ottendorf-Okrilla.


...und reichte mir 'ne Sehhilfe:




Na bitte, alles klar!

@zr0wrk - dein Spiel!


----------



## Th. (5. November 2018)

Übrigens: Die Geschichte mit dem Typen aus dem Preusischen ist nicht ganz erfunden - vor Jahren sprachen mich mal genau vor der Wachberghöhe ein paar Berliner an, wo denn nun dieser "Jolfclub" wäre, "dit Soccer-Ding verstehs'te?" 
Um ehrlich zu sein - nein. Ich hatte dereinst davon auch wirklich noch nie was gehört. Jedenfalls waren sie "escht anjepisst", erst ewig im Stau gestanden (ok, auf der A13) und dann gabs in dem "Kaff keen' Checker" welcher ihnen den Weg zeigen konnte...ja, tut mir echt leid Jungs - echt jetzt, immer noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (6. November 2018)

Fußballgolf. Na, klar.  Ich hatte nach "Golfplatz A14" gesucht und tatsächlich diese "Soccer-Golf-Anlage" gefunden, ohne allzuviel darüber nachzudenken, was das sein könnte. Aber nun, wo ich es weiß, macht es mich nicht glücklicher. 

So zurück zum Thema. Mich führte mein Weg jüngst an einer Baustelle vorbei. Offenbar wird hier einem Relikt vergangener Zeiten neues Leben eingehaucht. Wo war ich unterwegs?


----------



## Lothar2 (6. November 2018)

Ich tippe mal spontan auf das neue Stadarchiv in Leipzig, im ehemaligen sowjetischen Pavillon in der Alten Messe.


----------



## zr0wrk (6. November 2018)

Korrekt getippt. @Lothar2 ist also dran.


----------



## Lothar2 (6. November 2018)

Schwere Aufgabe.
 Fotos von markanten Punkten sind in meinem Archiv sehr selten. Aber ich konnte noch ein rostiges Stück Bahngeschichte finden. Heutzutage würden sich sicher viele Touristen freuen hier im Panoramawagen unterwegs ein zu dürfen.


----------



## Faszi (6. November 2018)

Also Königsbrück ist es schonmal nicht, Bäume sind anders...


----------



## kodak (7. November 2018)

Erzgebirgische Aussichtsbahn von Annaberg nach Schwarzenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (7. November 2018)

Nein, leider auch nicht. Wie zu sehen fehlen die Gleise und der Verkehr wurde schon 1947 eingestellt. Die Brücke ist die letzte erhaltene der Strecke. Von den restlichen Brücken stehen nur noch die Fundamente.


----------



## spümco (7. November 2018)

Fuchsbrunnbrücke?


----------



## Lothar2 (7. November 2018)

Das ist Richtig. Es ist die letzte erhaltene Brücke der Obererzgebirgischen Aussichtsbahn, von Zwönitz nach Scheibenberg.
 Die Strecke kann übrigens auch Heute noch mit einem MTB zum Grossteil befahren werden. Radwegtauglich ausgebaut ist aber nur ein kleiner Teil der Strecke. Ein Abstecher bei guter Sicht lohnt aber immer, da sich sehr schöne Ausblicke auf die Höhenzüge des Erzgebirge bieten.


----------



## spümco (7. November 2018)

Naja, der Tip auf das Ende der Bahnstrecke 1947 hat mir beim Finden der Lösung doch sehr geholfen...
Wie dem auch sei-wir bleiben bei Brücken, nur wo ist diese hier?


----------



## ore-mountain (8. November 2018)

Neißeviadukt in Görlitz


----------



## spümco (8. November 2018)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Neißeviadukt in Görlitz


Ach Mennoniten, dass es leicht ist, war mir ja klar, aber so schnell gelöst...
Dann geht das Rätsel vom äußersten Osten wieder in den Westen..


----------



## ore-mountain (8. November 2018)

Erst kam mir die Brücke bekannt vor. Dachte erst ans Elstertal. Ich wusste dass es bei Wiki eine Liste über Bahnbrücken gibt.
Dann hab ich gemerkt, dass ich die Brücke doch nicht kenne. Hatte aber gleichzeitig die Antwort. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Eisenbahnbrücken_in_Sachsen


----------



## spümco (12. November 2018)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Erst kam mir die Brücke bekannt vor. Dachte erst ans Elstertal. Ich wusste dass es bei Wiki eine Liste über Bahnbrücken gibt.
> Dann hab ich gemerkt, dass ich die Brücke doch nicht kenne. Hatte aber gleichzeitig die Antwort.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Eisenbahnbrücken_in_Sachsen



Bist drahann @ore-mountain


----------



## ore-mountain (13. November 2018)

Versuche heute Abend ein Rätsel reinzustellen


----------



## ore-mountain (13. November 2018)

So, neues Rätsel. Falls es zu schwer ist, gibt es noch ein Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (13. November 2018)

Also auf jeden Fall CZ. Den Berg würde ich für den Haßberg (Jeleni Hora) halten. Wenn dem so ist dann kann der Ausblick eigentlich nur von der Přísečnická aus Richtung Kovářská kommend so zu sehen sein.


----------



## ore-mountain (14. November 2018)

Richtig! Auf der Straße von Christophhammer nach Weipert.


----------



## Lothar2 (14. November 2018)

Danke für die Lösung. So ganz Richtig lag ich also mit der Strasse dann doch nicht.  Aber der Berg ist schon sehr markant.

Dann hoffe ich mal diese Schlucht ist ebenso einzigartig und wird schnell erkannt.


----------



## slup (14. November 2018)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Danke für die Lösung. So ganz Richtig lag ich also mit der Strasse dann doch nicht.  Aber der Berg ist schon sehr markant.
> 
> Dann hoffe ich mal diese Schlucht ist ebenso einzigartig und wird schnell erkannt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 795143


Wolfs- und Eispinge


----------



## Faszi (14. November 2018)

Schade, zu spät....
Ist aber schon nicht mehr Sachsen, aber nahe dran.
Beeindruckend da drin, was da für Arbeit drin steckt...


----------



## ore-mountain (14. November 2018)

Da war ich vorletztes Wochenende auch! Immer wieder schön dort! Vorallem der Trail der an den Pingen vorbeigeht ist richtig gut!


----------



## Lothar2 (14. November 2018)

Eispinge ist natürlich Richtig. @slup du darfst dann mal weiter machen.

Ja der Trail ist Klasse. Nicht ganz so holperig, aber nochmal deutlich anspruchsvoller geht recht genau Gegenüber noch ein ganz schmaler Pfad zu Tal.


----------



## slup (15. November 2018)

Was einfaches. Wo befinde ich mich?


----------



## kodak (15. November 2018)

ich glaube dein link mag nicht
[IMG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (15. November 2018)

...


----------



## ore-mountain (15. November 2018)

Das mit den Links ist mir auch aufgefallen. Bei gingen nur noch Bilder in der Größe "Groß"


----------



## slup (15. November 2018)

So nochmal. Wo bin ich?


----------



## kodak (16. November 2018)

Wenn keiner will, so kaufe ich Blumen, genauer gesagt Lilien und einen Stein


----------



## slup (16. November 2018)

Ja. Du bist dran.


----------



## kodak (17. November 2018)

Dann wollen wir den Schwierigkeitsgrad ein wenig erhöhen mal ... egal aus welchem Blickwinkel ich das anschaue, wer kann mir helfen den Standort zu ermitteln, ich kann es nicht ;-)













Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (18. November 2018)

... ich konnte noch ein Bild auf einer vergessenen Speicherkarte entdecken, das hat ein paar mehr Informationen denke ich ;-)


----------



## Th. (18. November 2018)

ich vermute, irgendwo südlich des Elbtals bei Dresden - dieser gelbe Turm sagt mir so erstmal nichts...


----------



## kodak (19. November 2018)

... Südliches Elbtal bei Dresden trifft es schon mal ganz gut, der Turm sollte jedem DDR Kind ein Begriff sein, vor allem denen aus dem Tal der Ahnungslosen. 
Da auf 2 Bildern noch ein anderes Detail sich versteckt, sollte die Lösung näher sein als man denkt


----------



## kodak (20. November 2018)

... hatte ich schon gesagt das die DDR-Geschichte des Turmes, vor allem für Kinder, ein wenig mit dem 1. April zu tun hat, allerdings offiziell erst eine Dekade nach dem Ende des World War II
... vor dem Krieg sah der Turm auch wesentlich schmuckvoller aus ;-) ...


----------



## gtbulls (20. November 2018)

Also falls der Pionierpalast gemeint sein sollte, dann hat das Albrechtsschloss heute so einen gelben Turm


----------



## kodak (20. November 2018)

Nein, der Pionierpalast ist ganz kalt, da nicht südlich am Stadtrand von Dresden und auch das 2. Merkmal, welches bisher noch keiner wohl auf den Bildern entdeckt hat, ist dort ganz bestimmt nicht vorhanden ...
Das Gebäude ist auch wesentlich kleiner als der Pionierpalast und auch kleinere Kinder erfreuten sich daran und tun es immer noch, in Dresden gibt es ein paar kleinere "Firmen" die die Tradition weiterführen, aber wohl eher unterhalb der Sichtbarkeitsgrenze.


----------



## Th. (20. November 2018)

Ich hätte dieses "2.Merkmal" als so'ne Schallschutzwand oder massive Abgrenzung an einer stark befahrenen Straße (Autobahn, -zubringer, Bundesstraße o.ä.) gehalten.
Da gibts an der Dresdner Südgrenze ja 'ne ganze Menge. Das ganze Areal sieht für mich auch so wie ein altes Halden-, Kippengelände aus. Deshalb hatte ich spontan so die Gegend Gittersee - Kaitzer Höhe im Fokus. Aber so richtig passt das alles nicht.
Auch dieses rote Gebäude auf dem letzten Bild schärft meine Erinnerung nicht.


----------



## kodak (20. November 2018)

Schallschutzwand gefällt mir gut, ja vielleicht sollte man nicht so ganz südlich denken, sonderm eher südwestlicher...
Der rote Turm ist wirklich schwer zu identifizieren, dafür ist ja der gelbe zuständig...  
Neuer Tipp: Was schauen Kinder gern am Sonntagmorgen?


----------



## Th. (20. November 2018)

Dann tippe ich mal, dass du hier stehst und an der Autobahnbrücke (mit Schallschutz) über die Pesterwitzer Str. vorbei zur Kesselsdorfer Str. zum jetzigen "Kedo" (ehem. VEB DEFA-Studio für Trickfilme Dresden) blickst.


----------



## kodak (20. November 2018)

@Th. quasi ja, also von dem Standpunkt aus hat man weniger Sicht, aber der hier ist wirklich genial ... ja der Turm gehört der ehemaligen Gaststätte Reichsschmied, dem späteren DEFA Trickfilmstudio ... also weiter geht es mit @Th.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (20. November 2018)

Danke, wieder was gelernt. Und zu dem Stein gibts keine Story?


----------



## kodak (20. November 2018)

@gtbulls leider nein, es gibt aber entlang der A17 einige solcher "Monumente", teilweise machen sie den Eindruck von "Renaturierungsauflagen" oder vielleicht hatte auch einfach ein Baggerfahrer seinen Spaß ;-).


----------



## Th. (20. November 2018)

Auch wenn ich wusste, dass irgendwo auf der "Kesselsdorfer" das DEFA-Trickfilmstudio gewesen ist, wäre ich ohne die Tipps niemals drauf gekommen - schon ziemlich speziell, vorallem ist ja auch der Fotostandpunkt nicht zwingend ein "POI" (ist auf OSM nichtmal als Aussichtspunkt gelistet)...

Deshalb jetzt wieder was Leichtes: Zugegeben, ich war auch erst letzten Freitag das erste Mal dort und hätte das niemals erraten können...



...ich meine aber, die Gegend sollte in jedem Portfolio eines sächsischen Tourenbikers gelistet sein.
(Stand bei mir schon Jahre auf der Liste - bin froh, dieses Jahr dort zumindest mal Präsenz gezeigt zu haben).


----------



## Th. (21. November 2018)

Unmittelbar neben diesem überdachten Wanderweg befindet sich dieses Gemäuer:


----------



## gtbulls (21. November 2018)

Sah mir gleich nach Striegis aus, jetzt meine ich an der Großen Striegis.


----------



## Th. (21. November 2018)

Damit geht der Preis an @gtbulls
Ich befinde mich im Tal der Großen Striegis direkt unter der Autobahn A4.

(Mehr demnächst mal im Tourenthread...)


----------



## gtbulls (22. November 2018)

Th. schrieb:


> Mehr demnächst mal im Tourenthread...)


-Vorfreude!


----------



## gtbulls (24. November 2018)

...in diesem heissen Sommer konnte man die Abende im Freibad geniessen - und an diesen Teich - einer von dreien - kamen abends auch die hitzegeplagten Dresdner um etwas von der kühlen Abendluft, die vom Gebirge herunterwehte, zu erhaschen...


----------



## kodak (24. November 2018)

Sollte es  der kleine Galgenteich sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (24. November 2018)

kodak schrieb:


> Sollte es  der kleine Galgenteich sein?


Er ist es


----------



## kodak (25. November 2018)

Puh, das war eine Mischung aus Wissen, innerer Stimme und dem Tipp von @gtbulls "3 Seen für Dresdner", ohne den hätten die anderen beiden Faktoren nicht angeschlagen ... ja, ich war im Sommer auch der Hitze entflohen und nach langer Zeit mal wieder am kleinen Galgenteich, dort zu baden ist in normalen Sommern eine Überwindung, so aber haben wir erst eine schöne Runde mit dem Rad gedreht und dann noch das frische Wasser geniessen dürfen, 22 Grad Wassertemperatur  ... so rief das Haus im Hintergrund links, mit der Baumgruppe am Nebeneingang in der Mitte bestimmte Assoziationen hervor, geniales Foto auf alle Fälle, Danke @gtbulls .

So, keine Ahnung ob das im OSM als POI geführt wird (steht das in den Bedingungen für ein Foto irgendwo? ... dachte immer geht darum die Sinne der Teilnehmer zu schärfen), aber wo hat man solch einen Blick?


----------



## Th. (25. November 2018)

kodak schrieb:


> So, keine Ahnung ob das im OSM als POI geführt wird (steht das in den Bedingungen für ein Foto irgendwo? ... dachte immer geht darum die Sinne der Teilnehmer zu schärfen), ...



War ja auch nicht böse gemeint, ich fand's aber schon recht speziell. Als Rätsel von und für Dresdner sicher ok, für Auswärtige unlösbar (glaube ich zumindest). Vielleicht war ich auch nur zu schnell und hätte mal die weiteren Infos abwarten sollen...

Zum aktuellen Rätsel deshalb nur so nebenbei eine Frage: Welchen Crop-Faktor hatte gleich mal deine Kamera? 4,6 - stimmt das?


----------



## kodak (25. November 2018)

Keine Ahnung wegen des Crop-Faktors … auf 35 mm umgerechnet ist es ein nettes Tele von 300 mm ;-) … ja, ein wenig speziell sollte ein Rätsel doch immer sein oder? wenn man dann noch etwas Geschichte vermitteln kann passt es (Auswärtige haben in den meisten Fällen ein kleines Manko, so auch bei dem jetzigen Foto)


----------



## mr.malcom (25. November 2018)

Du schaust aus südlicher Richtung auf die Wachbergbaude bzw. Saupsdorf. 
Deinen Standort kann ich nur raten: "Raumberg"? Wobei ich dort noch nie war.
Evtl. auch weiter südlich Richtung CZ?


----------



## kodak (25. November 2018)

@mr.malcom also das Zielobjekt ist richtig, denke die Himmelsrichtung nicht ganz, da ich auf dem Raumberg natürlich nicht war:

"Wege zum Gipfel
Ein Besuch des Berges ist seit der Einrichtung der Nationalparks Sächsische Schweiz nicht mehr gestattet. Der alte, historische Aufstieg (Raumbergkuppenweg) führte von Osten gegen den Uhrzeigersinn um den Berg herum verlaufend zum Gipfel. "
Auch stehe ich nicht auf artfremden Gestein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (25. November 2018)

kodak schrieb:


> Auch stehe ich nicht auf artfremden Gestein ;-)


Aber immerhin überdacht, vermute ich...


----------



## kodak (25. November 2018)

@Th. Nein, kein Dach weit und breit ... Nur Natur, aber auch kein natürliches Dach oder so


----------



## Th. (25. November 2018)

kodak schrieb:


> @Th. Nein, kein Dach weit und breit ... Nur Natur, aber auch kein natürliches Dach oder so


Ok, dann habe ich die 300mmTele doch überschätzt. Mein Tipp wäre der Turm auf dem Gr.Winterberg gewesen.


----------



## kodak (25. November 2018)

@Th. Idee ist gut aber doch sehr weit weg


----------



## kodak (25. November 2018)

dann spiele ich mal ein wenig an der Brennweite ;-)

das andere Ende - 28 mm Kleinbild




klassische Portraitbrennweite - 85 mm


----------



## Th. (25. November 2018)

Naja, wäre auch vom Blickwinkel her von "zu weit oben" gewesen. 
Die Richtung passt aber - somit alles klar.


----------



## Th. (26. November 2018)

Ok, da scheinbar keine(r) die Spur aufgreifen mag - ich denke, du, @kodak , wanderst gerade auf den Teichstein (genaugenommen bist du ja schon oben...) und fotografierst in die eher unübliche Richtung...


----------



## kodak (27. November 2018)

@Th. Das ist natürlich vollkommen richtig...der Ausblick auf Zeughaus usw. ist auch etwas nettes


----------



## Th. (28. November 2018)

Habe auf die Schnelle leider nur ein Handy-Foto aus dem letzten Jahr. 
Sollte dafür nicht allzu schwer sein.


----------



## slup (28. November 2018)

Th. schrieb:


> Habe auf die Schnelle leider nur ein Handy-Foto aus dem letzten Jahr.
> Sollte dafür nicht allzu schwer sein.


Blick vom Großen Winterberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (28. November 2018)

slup schrieb:


> Blick vom Großen Winterberg?



Sicher doch. 
Vom Aussichtsturm des Großen Winterberg hat man einen wunderbaren Blick über die Hintere Sächsische Schweiz hinein ins Böhmische. Lohnt immer einen Ausflug (auch wenn man dort nicht Radfahren darf). 
Sehr schade, dass die zugehörige Bergwirtschaft totbürokratisiert wurde.

@slup - dein Spiel!


----------



## slup (28. November 2018)

Auch von hier hat man ein schönes Panorama. Wo befinden sich die Felsen im Vordergrund?


----------



## CC. (28. November 2018)

Gipfelfotos. Wonne!


----------



## Th. (28. November 2018)

Ich meine, du blickst irgendwo aus dem Osterzgebirge Richtung Usti (Aussig). Ich meine den dortigen Fernsehturm zu erkennen und rechts dahinter den Geltsch (Sedlo).
Ohne es wirklich zu wissen oder nachgeprüft zu haben, werfe ich spontan mal Mückentürmchen in den Raum.

Edit sagt gerade, dass es da nicht solche Felsen gäbe - wird sie wohl recht haben...


----------



## slup (28. November 2018)

Das Blick-Ziel ist richtig und Edit hat recht. Bitte weiter raten.


----------



## kodak (29. November 2018)

Ich tippe unterhalb des Stürmers, im Richtung Eichwalde-Dubi


----------



## slup (29. November 2018)

Schaut Euch mal das Gestein im Vordergrund näher an. Wo gibt es sowas?
Unser Standort befindet sich in CZ.


----------



## kodak (29. November 2018)

endlich großer Bildschirm, also Hoher Schneeberg  jetzt mein Tipp, CZ war klar, das geht sonst nicht wirklich mit dem Blick ... die zwei Wiesen sind eigentlich "das Merkmal" auf dem Bild


----------



## slup (29. November 2018)

kodak: Passt. Ist halt kein typisches Bild vom Schneeberg. Ich freue mich auf das nächste Foto von Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (29. November 2018)

so dann mal schnell ein neues Bild, wir kommen wieder auf den Boden zurück, aber wo nur?


----------



## slup (29. November 2018)

Am Alberthafen in Dresden


----------



## Faszi (29. November 2018)

Dresden Hafenzufahrt


----------



## Faszi (29. November 2018)

Mist, zu spät


----------



## kodak (30. November 2018)

@slup das ist natürlich richtig


----------



## slup (30. November 2018)

Dann mache ich mal weiter. Wo befindet sich der Kamera Standort? Im Namen steckt ein Wort das etwas mit dem großen Gebäude auf dem Bild zu tun hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (30. November 2018)

Pfaffenberg Königstein


----------



## slup (30. November 2018)

Das ging schnell. Pfaffenberg ist richtig


----------



## Faszi (30. November 2018)

Weiter gehts, wo befindet sich denn diese "Biketrialsektion"?


----------



## Faszi (1. Dezember 2018)

Keiner ne Idee?
Na, da will ich mal am Zoom schrauben...


----------



## Faszi (3. Dezember 2018)

Seid Ihr alle auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt?
Hier tut sich ja garnichts!
Na, da dreh ich mich mal ein wenig:


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. Dezember 2018)

Das könnte in Neustadt/Sachsen der Markt sein.

Dort ist mA irgendwie auch fast immer tote Hose.


----------



## gtbulls (3. Dezember 2018)

Faszi schrieb:


> Hier tut sich ja garnichts!


Nicht gleich so pessimistisch, war im Sommer doch viel krasser.
Anhand der Dachfenster meinte ich, dass Du ziemlich weit im Osten gelandet sein musst.
Und ausserdem meinte ich das Rathaus zu kennen - nun seit der Umgehung fährt man per Auto nicht mehr über den Markt und die bikeroute zum Schwarzenberg führt auch nicht drüber...Du stehst in Elstra.


----------



## Faszi (3. Dezember 2018)

Ja, genau Elstra, auch "Schumlau" genannt, ist die richtige Antwort. @gtbulls ist dran.


----------



## gtbulls (3. Dezember 2018)

Weisst Du zufällig, was es mit diesen Hölzern auf sich hat?


Faszi schrieb:


> "Biketrialsektion"?


----------



## Faszi (3. Dezember 2018)

Nein, keine Ahnung. Da mein Junior Biketrial fährt dachte ich an eine Sektion, ist es aber sicher nicht. Vielleicht für die Kinder zum rumturnen oder so. Ich glaube man könnte sinnvollere Sachen aufstellen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (3. Dezember 2018)

Damit hier keine Ungeduld aufkommt gebe ich frei!
Wer will, wer will - und vor allem - wer hat noch nicht


----------



## CC. (3. Dezember 2018)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Weisst Du zufällig, was es mit diesen Hölzern auf sich hat?


Gezinktes Beamten-Mikado
*duckundweg


----------



## slup (6. Dezember 2018)

Dann mache ich mal weiter. Wo steht der Hochsitz rechts im Bild?


----------



## Th. (6. Dezember 2018)

Der da könnte es sein...


----------



## slup (6. Dezember 2018)

Absolut richtig. In der Nähe befindet sich der Belvedere der Schönen Höhe.


----------



## Th. (6. Dezember 2018)

Dann gleich weiter in der Schnell-rate-Runde:



Das war das Tagesziel - wie heißt der Huggel?


----------



## slup (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich taste mich mal ran.
Osterzgebirge?


----------



## Th. (7. Dezember 2018)

slup schrieb:


> Ich taste mich mal ran.
> Osterzgebirge?


Soweit richtig.


----------



## slup (7. Dezember 2018)

Riecht irgendwie nach Grenzwiese Fürstenau.
Ist es die Traugotthöhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (8. Dezember 2018)

Echt jetzt? Dort hatte ich diesen Sommer n Platten. Bei 35°C. Deshalb konnte ich wohl keine Landschaftseindrücke mehr aufnehmen


----------



## Th. (8. Dezember 2018)

slup schrieb:


> Riecht irgendwie nach Grenzwiese Fürstenau.
> Ist es die Traugotthöhe?


Leider nicht mehr richtig...
der gesuchte "Huggel" ist schon ein markannter Berg - wie immer täuscht die Perspektive.


----------



## Th. (8. Dezember 2018)

Vom Fuß des gesuchten "Huggels", kurz vor dem (für uns unfahrbarem) Schlussanstieg, hat man dieses Panorama:


----------



## gtbulls (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich rate mal ihr wolltet den Geising von Osten anfahren, keine Ahnung ob man dort hoch kommt, wir sinds nur runter


----------



## kodak (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke mal das erste Foto ist aus Richtung Oelsener Höhe aufgenommen, die Bäume sind die Grenze, hinten dann der Sattelberg, heute
Spicak in Tschechien...


----------



## Th. (8. Dezember 2018)

kodak schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das erste Foto ist aus Richtung Oelsener Höhe aufgenommen, die Bäume sind die Grenze, hinten dann der Sattelberg, heute
> Spicak in Tschechien...


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen - @kodak ist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (8. Dezember 2018)

... ich gebe denn mal frei...quasi ein Nikolaus-Geschenk...also schnell die Schuhe putzen und ein Bild einstellen


----------



## CC. (9. Dezember 2018)

Danke Nikolaus 
Der Špičák ist ein dankbares Motiv - auch, wenn ich es nicht gleich erkannt habe.

Ich greife mal der armen Gelegenheit ins Auge:




Wo habe ich mich rumgetrieben? Noch einen Dank an den Nikolaus für den Tip damals


----------



## Faszi (9. Dezember 2018)

Zittauer Gebirge?


----------



## CC. (9. Dezember 2018)

...ist in der Sächsischen...


----------



## gtbulls (10. Dezember 2018)

Könnte im Labyrinth sein. Könnte aber auch 1000 andere Stellen in der Schweiz geben, die passen - bin da zu selten, leider.


----------



## CC. (10. Dezember 2018)

Labyrinth ist richtig.


----------



## gtbulls (10. Dezember 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Labyrinth ist richtig.


Dort kommt legal per MTB bis an den Fels Weiter gehts: Wo war ich? Auf welches Tal blickt man?


----------



## kodak (10. Dezember 2018)

… in der Mitte des Bildes ist eine Autobahnbrücke? 

Ja, das Labyrinth ist linkselbisch, da kommt man also nahezu überall sehr, sehr nah an den Fels … sollte nur kein Wochenende mit Sonnenschein sein ;-)


----------



## gtbulls (10. Dezember 2018)

kodak schrieb:


> … in der Mitte des Bildes ist eine Autobahnbrücke?


Völlig korrekt, schön dass die Auflösung das noch hergegeben hat


----------



## gtbulls (11. Dezember 2018)

Offensichtlich benötigt @kodak noch Info zur Triangulation
Ursprungsbild ist Blickrichtung Nordwest - und das hier Südwest:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (12. Dezember 2018)

... um triangulieren zu können, was ich gern anderen Teilnehmern überlasse, benötigt man Anhaltspunkte ;-)

Also wir haben eine Autobahnbrücke, Du hast eine sehr freie Sicht, in Südwest ist ein Gewerbegebiet mit einem sehr markanten Schornstein und eine Wohnbebauung aus den 60-iger Jahren ... also gehe ich stark davon aus das Du auf einem Aussichtsturm stehst ... alternativ ein sehr freistehnder Felsen, doch ich tippe eher auf Turm ... 

... das war es aber auch, einordnen kann ich alles zusammen nicht wirklich ;-)


----------



## gtbulls (12. Dezember 2018)

Na immerhin - Aussichtsturm in Sichtweite der A72, Kleinstadt mit goldenem Gewerbegebiet und ein markantes Tal...


----------



## kodak (12. Dezember 2018)

Auf Grund der netten Hinweise (wobei ich bekenne nur das Gewerbegebiet "Goldene Höhe" als Anhaltspunkt nutzen konnte) von @gtbulls ... dann ist es der Perlaser Aussichtsturm bei Treuen ;-)

https://vogtland-zauber.de/blick-in-vogtland-vom-perlaser-turm/

vor allem dieses Foto ist doch sehr eindeutig ;-)

https://vogtland-zauber.de/wp-conte...sflug-Tipp-Urlaub-perlaser-turm-4-768x576.jpg

auch bin ich froh das es nicht hier in der Ecke war und ich mich nicht blamiert habe durch Unwissenheit ;-)


----------



## gtbulls (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich find schön dass es  flüssig weitergeht - danke @kodak


----------



## kodak (12. Dezember 2018)

.. dann wollen wir einmal nicht nachlassen im Speed ..





... habe leider vergessen wo ich diese Kirche auf die Speicherkarte brannte, Danke für jegliche Hilfe ;-)


----------



## kodak (14. Dezember 2018)

... leider beschmiert das Foto :-(


----------



## kodak (15. Dezember 2018)

okay, ein Fensterchen mehr wollen wir öffnen


----------



## kodak (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe das Wochenende genutzt und mal die Schmierereien entfernt ;-)


----------



## slup (16. Dezember 2018)

Danke für die Erleuchtung.
Kirche Berbisdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (16. Dezember 2018)

damit wäre @slup jetzt dran ...

für alle die noch etwas lesen wollen zur Kirche in Berbisdorf

https://www.kirchspiel-baernsdorf-naunhof.de/kirchen/berbisdorf/


----------



## slup (16. Dezember 2018)

Dann schnell weiter. Wo wachsen diese markanten Kiefern?


----------



## Faszi (16. Dezember 2018)

War da was mit Militär?


----------



## slup (16. Dezember 2018)

Ja


----------



## slup (17. Dezember 2018)

Faszi: Du bist nah dran. Brings zu Ende


----------



## Faszi (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich meine so etwas mal im Zusammenhang mit der Königsbrücker Heide gesehen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (18. Dezember 2018)

Stimmt.

Eine Radtour in der Königsbrücker Heide lohnt sich besonders von Mai bis Juni zur Ginsterblüte.
Auszug aus dem Text zum Heidewaldpfad (http://www.nsg.koenigsbrueckerheide.eu)

"Ansonsten längst verschwundene Waldbilder lassen sich entlang des 3,5 km langen Heidewaldpfades in der randlichen Pflegezone im Norden des Schutzgebietes erleben. Sie künden von der mühsamen Arbeit der Bewohner des früheren Dorfes Rohna. Als Heidebauern formten sie über Jahrhunderte das Antlitz ihrer 1.100 ha großen Gemarkung. Heute zeugt noch der krumme Wuchs mancher alten Kiefer von der einstigen Streunutzung des Waldes. Durch bäuerliche Waldnutzung über Jahrhunderte wandelten sich die natürlichen Wälder allmählich in Kiefernforsten." 

Now it´s your turn faszi


----------



## Faszi (18. Dezember 2018)

Na da wollen wir nicht lange zögern damit nicht der Weihnachtsmann zu spät kommt.
Wo ist denn so fein geschmückt?


----------



## zr0wrk (19. Dezember 2018)

slup schrieb:


> (...) Heute zeugt noch der krumme Wuchs mancher alten Kiefer von der einstigen Streunutzung des Waldes. Durch bäuerliche Waldnutzung über Jahrhunderte wandelten sich die natürlichen Wälder allmählich in Kiefernforsten.(...)


Das verstehe ich nicht. Inwiefern führt die Streunutzung zum Krummwachsen der Bäume? Sieht das nicht eher nach Abholzung des Hauptstammes unter Beibehaltung bereits vorhandener Seitentriebe aus?


----------



## slup (19. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zr0wrk,

mit Deiner Vermutung könntest Du richtig liegen. Früher wurden junge Bäume oberhalb der ersten Triebe abgeschnitten, um die nachwachsenden Triebe noch nutzen zu können. Die Wipfel wurden dann zum Beispiel für Weihnachtsbäume verwendet. Aufgrund des Krieges könnten die Stümpfe danach jedoch unbewirtschaftet geblieben sein. Vielleicht sind es aber auch nur Verbiss-Schäden durch das in den Wald getriebene Vieh.

Der Text ist nur zitiert. Ansonsten lohnt eine Fahrt zum Besucherzentrum http://www.koenigsbrueckerheide.eu/


----------



## Faszi (19. Dezember 2018)

"Macht *hoch* die Tür, die Tor macht weit" ist der Titel eines schönen Adventsliedes. Darum steigen wir weiter *hoch* und sehen diese Laterne:




Habe das mal bisschen editiert...


----------



## gtbulls (21. Dezember 2018)

Winkt der Zaunspfahl etwa von Elstra herüber? Zum Hochstein, wo kurz unterhalb diese Hütte auf dem Hauptwanderweg zu finden ist? Würde auch Sinn machen, dort weihnachtlich zu schmücken, denn durch den Wettbewerb der Einheimischen, wer im Jahr wohl am Häufigsten auf dem Gipfel stand, kommt täglich einer vorbei Feines Motiv!


----------



## Faszi (21. Dezember 2018)

@gtbulls Volltreffer, alles richtig!
Der Wettbewerb der meisten Besteigungen ist im vollen Gange, dieses Jahr gibt es einen neuen Rekord mit über 1000 Besteigungen!!!!!!
Also weiter gehts mit hoffentlich weihnachtlichen Motiven.


----------



## gtbulls (21. Dezember 2018)

Weihnachtlich leider nicht, aber zumindest winterlich:


----------



## slup (21. Dezember 2018)

Dann versuch ich es mal.
Sommerrodelbahn Eibenstock mit Blick auf den Auersberg


----------



## absvrd (21. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte mit Blick auf Geisingberg getippt, aber wo wüsste ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonhill (22. Dezember 2018)

slup schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> 
> Eine Radtour in der Königsbrücker Heide lohnt sich besonders von Mai bis Juni zur Ginsterblüte.
> Auszug aus dem Text zum Heidewaldpfad (http://www.nsg.koenigsbrueckerheide.eu)
> ...



...ich kenne das aus Gryfino in Polen, der Grumme Wald genannt.
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krzywy_Las


----------



## gtbulls (22. Dezember 2018)

slup schrieb:


> Dann versuch ich es mal.
> Sommerrodelbahn Eibenstock mit Blick auf den Auersberg


Volltreffer


Moonhill schrieb:


> ...ich kenne das aus Gryfino in Polen, der Grumme Wald genannt.


Daran dachte ich auch, aber dass es in der Königsbrücker Heide mal Dünen gegeben hätte, durch deren nachrutschenden Sand der Säbelwuchs verursacht wird, ist hier nicht der Fall. Die Heide ist durch die frühere Nutzung durch den Menschen entstanden und deshalb wird die Angabe auf dem Schild schon stimmen. Extreme Nährstoffarmut durch permanenten Entzug (Streunutzung)+direkte Nutzungen der Kiefer wie oben von @slup geschildert. Aber sieht sehr interessant aus!
Weiter gehts mit @slup


----------



## slup (22. Dezember 2018)

Das dürfte nicht allzu schwer sein. Wir befinden uns in unserem südlichen Nachbarland. Die Lage des Restschnees im Bildvordergrund ist gefragt.


----------



## kodak (22. Dezember 2018)

Naja du stehst auf der Aussicht des marienfelsens in der böhmischen Schweiz..genauer Dittersbacher Felsenwelt und schaust genau hierher
Gesetzte Markierung
In der Nähe von Jetřichovice, Tschechien
https://maps.app.goo.gl/a8Tvt 50.858819,14.398718


----------



## Faszi (22. Dezember 2018)

Aussicht vom Marienfelsen bei Dittersbach/Jetrichovice. Ist momentan wegen Baufälligkeit gesperrt.
Schonwieder zu spät


----------



## slup (22. Dezember 2018)

Kodak: Natürlich richtig


----------



## kodak (22. Dezember 2018)

Weil Weihnachten bald ist, weil Weihnachten bald ist...gebe ich gern allgemein FREI und hoffe insgeheim @Faszi am schnellsten nun sei ...


----------



## Faszi (22. Dezember 2018)

Na vielleicht bin ich ja beim Einstellen wenigstens mal der Schnellste..
Wo bin ich und wozu gehören die Häuser im Hintergrund?
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2341464]
	
[/URL]


----------



## gtbulls (22. Dezember 2018)

Faszi schrieb:


> Na vielleicht bin ich ja beim Einstellen wenigstens mal der Schnellste..


Keine Frage, das war Spitzengeschwindigkeit
Eine Bitte: Kannst Du bitte Bilder künftig so einfügen, dass sie sich z.B. auf der "Meine Fotos"-ibc-Seite in Groß öffen? Also z.B. dorthin hochladen und per BBB-Link in den Fred einfügen. Sonst haben die mit den jungen Augen und den großen Monitoren klare Vorteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (22. Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank @gtbulls für den Hinweis, wieder was dazugelernt, hat mich schon lange geeärgert wie das bei allen anderen funktioniert.
Habe es gleich mal geändert.


----------



## Faszi (23. Dezember 2018)

Na da will ich mal paar Schritte zurücktreten, irgendwie war da aber Fett auf der Linse....
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2341752]
	
[/URL]


----------



## slup (24. Dezember 2018)

Du bist auf dem Antonseck und schaust auf Rübenau.
Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Faszi (24. Dezember 2018)

@slup Genau richtig!
Frohe, gesegnete Weihnachten allen Miträtslern!!!


----------



## slup (24. Dezember 2018)

Weihnachten - Fest der Liebe
Wo findet diese innige Umarmung statt?


----------



## Th. (24. Dezember 2018)

slup schrieb:


> Wo findet diese innige Umarmung statt?



Keine Ahnung - aber von mir an dieser Stelle allen Rätselfreunden ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (24. Dezember 2018)

Den Wünschen von @Th. schließe ich mich gern an  ... da es ja hier nebenbei noch ums Rätsel geht werfe ich mal räumlich das Erzgebirge inden Raum, auf Grund der Bäumchen keine Kammlage...also mittleres erzgebirge


----------



## slup (24. Dezember 2018)

Es ist nicht das Erzgebirge. 
Als Tip: In der Nähe befindet sich eine bekannte Lokalität.


----------



## kodak (24. Dezember 2018)

Dresdener Heide, in der Nähe ist die hofewiese


----------



## slup (25. Dezember 2018)

Leider nein kodak.
Diese Lokalität befindet sich ca 3 km südlich der deutschen Grenze und war früher im April jeden Jahres bekannt für die Jagd auf eine bei uns mittlerweile ausgestorbene Vogelart.


----------



## kodak (25. Dezember 2018)

Dann probieren wir es einfach mal anders, also der Vogel ist der Auerhahn und im April hatte er sein Balz, die Lokalität ist dann die Balzhütte bei Dittersbach...


----------



## slup (25. Dezember 2018)

Richtig.


----------



## kodak (25. Dezember 2018)

... ist auch etwas weiter südlich der Grenze gelegen, ca. 10 km, diese wunderschöne Wendeltreppe wohin führt sie aber nur, also welcher Berg ist es auf dem sie thront?


----------



## slup (26. Dezember 2018)

Wenn kein anderer will.
Das dürfte der Aussichtsturm auf dem Kaltenberg (Studenec) sein.


----------



## kodak (26. Dezember 2018)

Vollkommen richtig @slup


----------



## slup (27. Dezember 2018)

Dann mache ich mal weiter. Von wo aus hat man diesen schönen Blick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (29. Dezember 2018)

Keiner eine Idee? Als kleine Hilfestellung.
Hinter und oberhalb des Kamera-Standpunktes befindet sich ein Aussichtsturm.


----------



## mr.malcom (30. Dezember 2018)

Hinter dir evtl. der Weifbergturm in Hinterhermsdorf, Blickrichtung wäre dann grob Richtung Westen, die Ortschaft in der Ferne könnte Mittelndorf sein.


----------



## slup (30. Dezember 2018)

Genau richtig.


----------



## mr.malcom (31. Dezember 2018)

Dann geht es mit einem Bildausschnitt weiter:


----------



## slup (1. Januar 2019)

Ich rate mal: Zirkelstein links und Winterberg rechts.


----------



## mr.malcom (1. Januar 2019)

Ich hätte das Bild doch noch ein wenig mehr beschneiden sollen.
Du bist dran.


----------



## slup (1. Januar 2019)

Dann was sommerliches zum Januar.
Welche Erhebung sehen wir im Hintergrund?


----------



## Faszi (1. Januar 2019)

Borsberg?


----------



## slup (1. Januar 2019)

Leider nein. Falsche Region


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (2. Januar 2019)

Unger?


----------



## slup (2. Januar 2019)

Unger ist es nicht.
Von der Erhebung hat man einen schönen Rundblick falls man den Turm besteigt.


----------



## Orwell (2. Januar 2019)

Ist das vielleicht der Schildberg bei Schildau?


----------



## slup (2. Januar 2019)

Nein der Schildberg ist es nicht. Noch ein Hinweis:
Die Erhebung ist die höchste zwischen Dresden und Schweden.


----------



## kodak (2. Januar 2019)

Der keulenberg....


----------



## slup (2. Januar 2019)

Korrekt. Kodak Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (2. Januar 2019)

@slup die Perspektive hat mich irre gemacht, die erste Idee war nämlich Keulenberg gewesen, doch da passte mir nicht das der Turm so weit "unten" steht, deswegen Unger, der den nahezu gleichen Turmaufbau hat (aus meiner Erinnerung) ... naja der Tipp war dann schon Zaunspfahl, deswegen gebe ich gern frei (eigentlich wäre ja @CC. dran ... )


----------



## CC. (3. Januar 2019)

Da isser wieder... der running gag  Danke @kodak.

Gesucht ist der Name des Hauses hinter mir:


----------



## spümco (3. Januar 2019)

Forsthaus Lengefeld? - glaube mich da auch an so ne Koppel erinnern zu können...


----------



## CC. (3. Januar 2019)

Das ist die falsche Ecke. Im -firlie- -esken Nebel ist großer Sandstein...


----------



## CC. (4. Januar 2019)

Wir schwenken mal ein bißchen nach rechts:


----------



## slup (5. Januar 2019)

Keine Ahnung. Bist Du in der Gegend Ottendorf/ Lichtenhain?


----------



## CC. (5. Januar 2019)

Das ist schon ziemlich viel Ahnung!


----------



## slup (5. Januar 2019)

Dann sag ich mal Ferienheim Endlerkuppe


----------



## CC. (5. Januar 2019)

knapp... 

Wir gehen mal 50m zurück, genießen das jetzt nebellose Panorama und nehmen nochmal Maß:


----------



## slup (5. Januar 2019)

Dann ist es vermutlich der Berghof in Lichtenhain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (5. Januar 2019)

Das ist richtig.
Der Kuchen auf der Terrasse mit diesem Blick ist absolut empfehlenswert. Hatte dort 2003 ein paar Tage Quartier und war begeistert.
Slup,  Du bist dran.


----------



## slup (5. Januar 2019)

Dann geht es gleich weiter. Wie ist der Name dieses Gewässers?


----------



## Faszi (5. Januar 2019)

Neiße


----------



## slup (5. Januar 2019)

Ja es ist die Neisse.


----------



## Faszi (5. Januar 2019)

Na, da machen wir doch gleich mit einem Flussbild weiter. Gesucht ist der Fluss und der Ort am Horizont.
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2344704]
	
[/URL]


----------



## slup (5. Januar 2019)

Das Foto ist etwas unscharf. Aber vielleicht ist es Diera-Zehren und die Elbe.


----------



## Faszi (5. Januar 2019)

Elbe ist schonmal richtig, der Ort ist aber leider falsch


----------



## slup (5. Januar 2019)

Dann ist es Strehla


----------



## Faszi (5. Januar 2019)

Geeeeenaaaauuuuu
@slup: Bist schonwieder dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (5. Januar 2019)

Die Flüsse sind anscheinend zu einfach. Dann machen wir mit einem Huggel weiter. 
Wohin ist die Radfahrerin unterwegs?


----------



## kodak (5. Januar 2019)

ich wäre ja fast geneigt zu sagen zum Hohburkersdorfer Rundblick aber das passt Untergrundtechnisch nicht wirklich, wir sind weiter in Richtung Dresden und der Standpunkt ist auch tiefer gelegen, also es ist nicht der direkte Weg auf alle Fälle,  ... also wir schauen direkt auf den Hohen Schneeberg, links der Lielienstein, rechts der Königstein ... also ich sage jetzt mal einfach sie ist hier https://goo.gl/maps/8oX4d19s8YH2


----------



## slup (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo Kodak. Das ist auf den Meter genau analisiert. Hohburkersdorfer Rundblick stimmt.
Das Foto entstand am letzten Oktobertag bei traumhaftem Wetter.


----------



## kodak (5. Januar 2019)

Bild kommt morgen oder Montag ... Naja viele Stellen gibt es nicht die solch einen Blick erlauben, das konnte nur im direkten Umfeld der Hohburkersdorfer Aussicht sein, ich kannte bisher nur den klassischen direkten Weg hinauf/hinab...also mal die Satellitenansicht bei Google bemüht umd da passte auch die Querreihe Bäume plötzlich ...


----------



## kodak (6. Januar 2019)

Den Tag für einen Ausflug genutzt, eigentlich alles längst bekanntes Gebiet, oft mit dem Rad durchstreift, doch dann entdecken die Augen etwas vorher nie wahrgenommenes, ein Denkmal? Ein Grabstein? Ein Gedenkstein? es muss inspiziert werden, doch oh, etwas fehlt, eine schnelle Identifizierung ausgeschlossen ... wer kann helfen?


----------



## kodak (7. Januar 2019)

oha, es geht wohl steil bergab dort, scheint aber alles nicht mehr ganz neu zu sein, so wie auch dies hier, lt. Wikipedia düfte es dort nicht sein, sondern hat auf dem Marktplatz gestanden, wobei die Ortsangabe dem widerspricht, der Stadtchronist meint aber das es seit 1885 dort steht, wo ich es vorfand ... (ein User meinte "das ist der Schicksalsberg von mordor" ... naja, knapp daneben ;-) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (7. Januar 2019)

Granit deutet ja erstmal auf die Lausitz hin...


----------



## kodak (7. Januar 2019)

@Faszi ... also das Gestein ist richtig (für uns Laien, Geologen sehen es anders) aber es ist kein Lausitzer Granit


----------



## kodak (8. Januar 2019)

ein neuer Tag, ein neuer Blickwinkel, die gleiche Frage ;-)





Ach, wegen der Gesteine, gleich neben dem Standort des Denkmales befindet sich ein Geotop, also dieser Granodiorit hat sich einfach über ein noch älteres Gestein hier geschoben, das Ganze verläuft nahezu im rechten Winkel zur Abbruchkante ...


----------



## gtbulls (9. Januar 2019)

kodak schrieb:


> @Faszi ... also das Gestein ist richtig (für uns Laien, Geologen sehen es anders) aber es ist kein Lausitzer Granit


@kodak Ich glaube, die Geologen sehen es mal so mal so
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lausitzer_Verwerfung
"In Hohnstein befindet sich an der sog. _Wartenbergstraße_ der einzige geologische Aufschluss, wo der Granit der Lausitz unmittelbar über dem Sandstein liegt."

Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob Dein Denkmal dort steht...


----------



## kodak (9. Januar 2019)

@gtbulls ... leider ist dort nicht der gesuchte Ort zu finden ... ich würde es ja auch als Granit bezeichnen ;-) ... auf dem letzten Bild ist etwas zu sehen was allein Hohnstein ausschließen würde, es ist aber nicht so das es das in Hohnstein nie gab, es war nur schmaler und auch erst 7 Jahre später, als das etwas versteckte Detail hier, fertig. Für uns Radfahrer vielleicht zum Glück, für andere Interessengruppen leider, existierte es funktionsfähig nur 54 Jahre ...
Zum Thema Sandstein, das Geotop betrachtet auch eine besondere Art des Sandsteines, also nicht das ich landläufig das als Sandstein betrachten würde, also die Nähe ist bei Granit und Granodoirit ja sehr stark gegeben, das Gestein kannte ich zwar vom Namen her, aber allein die mechanischen Eigenschaften hätten mich davon abgehalten das mit Sandstein in Verbindung zu bringen, aber ich nehme jetzt mal die Aussagen von Wikipedia als wahr an.


----------



## slup (9. Januar 2019)

Kodak: Dein Hinweis bezieht sich wohl auf die Gleisanlage im Bild. Wo gibt es so was? Vielleicht die Feldbahn zwischen Pirna und Lohmen?


----------



## kodak (9. Januar 2019)

@slup ... richtig erkannt, die Eisenbahn in Normalspur fährt unterhalb des gesuchten Standortes, allerdings ist Lohmen/Pirna für mich "richtiger" Sandstein und die Bahnstrecke Pirna - Herrenleite ist auch 17 Jahre jünger als diese hier (in Hohnstein fuhr sie von 1897 bis 1951 auf Schmalspur) und auch ausser Betrieb (bis auf das Reststück im Feldbahnmuseum), diese hier ist in Betrieb und es gibt eine Jahreszeit, da ist da sogar manchmal mehr los als im regulären Fahrplan steht, das ist aber von einem bestimmten Faktor abhängig, der sich heute sehr manifestiert ...
Ein Tipp noch, das Geotop aufgeschlossen ist noch weiter unterhalb der Bahnstrecke an einem alten, nicht mehr existenten Wehr, welches früher einer Mühle diente ... später wurde daraus eine stattliche Papierfabrik, heute ein Anhäufung von alten Gebäuden ... direkt unterhalb des Denkmals befindet sich seit kurzer Zeit ein Beispiel für die Energiewende, der Standort ist für mich als Laie etwas fragwürdig ...


----------



## Faszi (9. Januar 2019)

Schiene Heidenau - Altenberg - aber wo?


----------



## kodak (9. Januar 2019)

@Faszi richtig, nun wäre noch die Papierfabrik, die Energiewende und das geotop... Nun als kleiner tipp noch,  hier ist auch ein Anschlußgleis und kesselwagen


----------



## Faszi (9. Januar 2019)

Also dann müsste das hier sein
https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=50.9454&mlon=13.8583#map=16/50.9454/13.8583&layers=CN
Nur, was ist das mal gewesen?
Auf jeden Fall ein Denkmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (9. Januar 2019)

@Faszi das ist natürlich vollkommen richtig

Kommen wir zu den einzelnen Hinweisen:

also das andere Gestein ist Grauwacke, genauer gesagt Weesensteiner Grauwacke (die eben auch zum Sandstein gezählt wird, obwohl man diese ja als Schotter verwendet) wird hier von Dohnaer Granodoirit überlagert

"Weiter aufwärts entlang der Müglitz kommt man zum Ortsteil Köttewitz. Am früheren Köttewitzer Wehr ist ein Geotop von regionaler Bedeutung. Hier kann man sehen wie sich der Dohnaer Granodiorit auf die Weesensteiner Grauwacke (650 Mill. J.) aufgeschoben hat..."

Das Denkmal (woher hast Du diesen alten Kartenausschnitt @Faszi) ist ein Bismarck Denkmal

hier ist Wikipedia sehr unscharf oder gar falsch, denn sie geben Dohna-Köttewitz als Ort an (unten am Bahngleis auf dem letzten Foto sieht man das weisse Geländer der Bahnsteigabgrenzung des Haltepunktes Köttewitz), aber den Marktplatz als direkten Standort, auch die Jahreszahl 1895 ist wohl nicht ganz richtig, wenn man dem Stadtchronisten der Stadt Dohna glaubt (S.11)
"Das Bismarck-Denkmal wurde am 1. September 1885 geweiht, es befindet sich im Holz über den Köttewitzer Bahnhof.", also da wo man es heute noch finden kann und was auch genau zu dem Kartenausschnitt von Faszi passt.

In Köttewitz selbst findet man dann auch wieder einen eindeutigen Hinweis auf einer älteren Wanderkarte (wenn man den direkten Weg aus dem Müglitztal, der vom Planetenweg abzweigt, aufsteigt)




Den Pfad dort kannte ich schon lange (zur Zeit schwer mit dem Rad zu befahren, da umgestürzte Bäume ihn blockieren, wer mal probieren möchte muss am Ende auch nicht steil nach links bergab (wie es ein selbstgemaltes Schild verkündet, sondern kann weiter am Hang bis zum Haus und dann 20 m Wiese) , das Denkmal ist mir wie geschrieben auch erst jetzt aufgefallen.

Hier ist auch noch ein schöner Hinweis auf den Herrn Bismarck ... es ist der Bismarck-Fels auf dem das denkmal steht.


----------



## Faszi (9. Januar 2019)

Was ist das?
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2346144]
	
[/URL]


----------



## slup (9. Januar 2019)

?


----------



## sbradl (11. Januar 2019)

Weinberghaus? Hätte aber nix zum weiterrätseln


----------



## Faszi (11. Januar 2019)

@sbradl Stimmt genau. Vergessenes Kleinod in Görlitz siehe hier:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weinberghaus_(Görlitz)


----------



## sbradl (12. Januar 2019)

Meine Hausrunde geht am Weinberghaus vorbei...

Hab noch ein kleines Rätselbild gefunden. Auf Grund der Sicht kann ich mich aber gar nicht mehr erinnern, wo das überhaupt war  Eventuell war das auch ganz knapp im Nachbarland


----------



## sbradl (15. Januar 2019)

Der erste Tipp: an dem Tag war ich in meinem typischen Einzugsgebiet wandern. Kurz nach dem Foto gab es Mittagessen


----------



## spümco (15. Januar 2019)

Jonsdorf Richtung Grenzübergang?


----------



## sbradl (15. Januar 2019)

spümco schrieb:


> Jonsdorf Richtung Grenzübergang?


Ich denke, dass kann man gelten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (15. Januar 2019)

sbradl schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass kann man gelten lassen.


Ah, da hat mich das viele Weiß doch nicht getäuscht, ganz im Gegenteil zu meinem Rätsel hier, wo ist das hier bloß nochmal?


----------



## spümco (18. Januar 2019)

Hmm, niemand ne Ahnung oder alle draußen?


----------



## spümco (19. Januar 2019)

Naja, ich drehe mich trotzdem mal um


----------



## slup (20. Januar 2019)

Ich habe keine Ahnung. Vielleicht gibst Du noch einen Hinweis.


----------



## spümco (20. Januar 2019)

OK - um ein Haar erreicht der Standort die magische Grenze von 300hm...


----------



## Faszi (20. Januar 2019)

Schoorstein - Königshainer Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (21. Januar 2019)

Faszi schrieb:


> Schoorstein - Königshainer Berge


Siehste, geht doch - haben dir die Fotos gereicht?


----------



## Faszi (21. Januar 2019)

Die Fotos waren wenig hilfreich wenn auch nicht unverzichtbar. Der entscheidente Hinweis waren dann die 300m. Irgendwie hatte ich die Idee mit den Königshainer Bergen und als ich mein digitales Kartenwerk in diese Richtung bewegte stieß ich zufällig auf den mir bis dahin völlig unbekannten Schorstein, die Bilder entsprachen der Krte und ich dachte es ist ja einen Versuch wert.
Hier das neue Rätsel - Wo bin ich?
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2349002]
	
[/URL]


----------



## trail_hawk (21. Januar 2019)

Am Bruch im Wesenitztal?


----------



## Faszi (21. Januar 2019)

Gehts bissel genauer?


----------



## trail_hawk (21. Januar 2019)

"Am Bruch" heißt der Weg zwischen Dürrröhrsdorf-Dittersbach und Porschendorf. Dort ist etwa bei der Schönen Höhe links der geflutete Steinbruch, den ich hier glaube wiederzuerkennen.


----------



## Faszi (21. Januar 2019)

@trail_hawk Das der Weg so heißt wusste ich garnicht, ist natürlich richtig und in Rekordzeit geknackt!


----------



## trail_hawk (21. Januar 2019)

Ein Wunder, dass ich als Gelegenheitsrätsler auch mal einen Stich sehe!
Falls noch jemand gute Vorsätze für 2019 sucht, wäre hier eine Anregung:
Wo steht diese "Mahntafel"?


----------



## Faszi (21. Januar 2019)

Dresdner Heide?


----------



## trail_hawk (21. Januar 2019)

Faszi schrieb:


> Gehts bissel genauer?


----------



## slup (21. Januar 2019)

Das Schild kommt mir bekannt vor. Vielleicht der Rastplatz an der Kuhschwanzbrücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_hawk (21. Januar 2019)

Das Schild an einen Rastplatz hängen macht Sinn . Es ist aber nicht der an der Kuhschwanzbrücke-
.


----------



## Faszi (21. Januar 2019)

Ich denke eher an den Stausee


----------



## trail_hawk (21. Januar 2019)

Stausee ist auch kalt.


----------



## slup (21. Januar 2019)

Hofewiese


----------



## trail_hawk (21. Januar 2019)

Nein. Da ist keine Wiese in der Nähe. Der Rastplatz ist mitten im Wald.


----------



## slup (21. Januar 2019)

Am Hirsch
Schutzhütte am Diebsteig/ Gänsefuss


----------



## trail_hawk (21. Januar 2019)

Nein. Eine Hütte ist aber auch an diesem Platz. Und eine offene "Sitzgruppe".


----------



## slup (21. Januar 2019)

Das macht mich jetzt ganz wuschig. Ich Bin bestimmt schon tausendmal an dem Schild vorbeigekommen. Aber genug Fehlversuche. Ich halt mich jetzt raus.


----------



## trail_hawk (22. Januar 2019)

Ich gebe mal ein paar Richtungstipps um hier voranzukommen:
Ohne das jetzt genau vermessen zu haben, gefühlt hat sich @slup mit seinen Lösungsvorschlägen vom Ziel entfernt.
@slup war schon näher dran als @Faszi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (22. Januar 2019)

Saugarten


----------



## trail_hawk (22. Januar 2019)

Nein, keiner der Saugärten.


----------



## flashblack (22. Januar 2019)

Ludens Ruh


----------



## trail_hawk (22. Januar 2019)

Treffer!


----------



## flashblack (23. Januar 2019)

Als nächstes ist der Standort dieser Turmruine gesucht:


----------



## trail_hawk (24. Januar 2019)

Ich galube das ist der Mäuseturm in Radebeul, oder eben das was davon übrig ist.

EDIT: Noch etwas Heimatkunde: Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashblack (24. Januar 2019)

Richtig!


----------



## trail_hawk (24. Januar 2019)

Jetzt kommt wieder was für Hobbygeologen. Auf welchem Berg stehen wir hier?


----------



## slup (24. Januar 2019)

Hirtstein


----------



## trail_hawk (24. Januar 2019)

Richtig. Das ging ja wieder mal schnell.


----------



## Faszi (24. Januar 2019)

@slup Das ist aber speed
Gratuliere!!


----------



## slup (24. Januar 2019)

Danke. War ja nicht allzu schwer.

Tierisch schnell geht es weiter. Wo grast das Lama?


----------



## slup (25. Januar 2019)

Also die Anden sind es nicht. Das Lama steht wenige Meter von der deutschen Grenze entfernt.


----------



## Faszi (27. Januar 2019)

Brüderwiese


----------



## slup (27. Januar 2019)

Nein. Weiter östlich. Noch ein Bild vom Shooting.


----------



## zr0wrk (28. Januar 2019)

slup schrieb:


> Nein. Weiter östlich. Noch ein Bild vom Shooting.


Ungültig, da kein MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (28. Januar 2019)

@slup Nominierung für witzigstes Rätselfoto

geraten:Fürstenauer Grenzwiesen


----------



## trail_hawk (28. Januar 2019)

slup schrieb:


> ... Bild vom Shooting.



Heikles Manöver! Bist du denn trocken geblieben oder hat das Lama "zurückgeschossen"?


----------



## slup (28. Januar 2019)

Das Lama war ganz lieb.
gtbulls: Fürstenauer Grenzwiesen ist natürlich richtig.


----------



## gtbulls (28. Januar 2019)

Wo bin ich hier in den Nebel gebretter(l)t?


----------



## slup (28. Januar 2019)

Auf dem Aschberg


----------



## gtbulls (29. Januar 2019)

@slup Stimmt natürlich, soviel Nebel konnte gar nicht sein, dass der Turm nicht erkannt wird


----------



## slup (29. Januar 2019)

Weiter mit Geologie
Wo findet sich dieser menschengemachte Aufschluss?


----------



## slup (1. Februar 2019)

Dann mal etwas von der Kante weg.


----------



## kodak (1. Februar 2019)

Naja ich würde mal ganz einfach auf rechts von der Hansastrasse tippen, also junge heide dresden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (1. Februar 2019)

Kodak: Stimmt natürlich


----------



## kodak (1. Februar 2019)

leider keine Geologie sondern eher Geographie ;-)


----------



## kodak (2. Februar 2019)

okay, etwas Zoom dazu ...


----------



## Faszi (2. Februar 2019)

Bonnewitz


----------



## kodak (2. Februar 2019)

@Faszi Nein, da stehe ich leider nicht


----------



## slup (3. Februar 2019)

Bist Du in der Ecke Lauterbach/ Stolpen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (3. Februar 2019)

@slup ... nein, ganz bestimmt nicht 

Ich sehe schon, schwieriger als gedacht ;-) ... also bevor wir hier völlig abdriften jetzt die geballte Sammlung an Tipps ;-)

1. bisher immer falsche Elbseite
2. ich kann mich auch nicht wirklich teleportieren ;-) 
3. wir schwenken einmal die Kamera mit dem kleinen Tele ein wenig


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. Februar 2019)

Irgendwo in der Nähe von Nentmannsdorf? Also Du blickst drauf? An der Dresden-Teplitzer Poststraße?


----------



## kodak (3. Februar 2019)

@Raumfahrer ... also Nentmannsdorf nein, ich blicke da nicht drauf, das würde auch aus der Perspektive nicht klappen, näher auf alle Fälle als deine Vorgänger ist es auf alle Fälle und die Dresden-Teplitzer Poststrasse ist wirklich nah ...


----------



## slup (4. Februar 2019)

Bist Du am Spielplatz in Meusegast?


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2019)

@slup … da ich aus dem Alter heraus bin ;-) nicht ganz getroffen aber quasi richtig, am Spielplatz je nach Relation kann man gelten lassen, auf alle Fälle ist rechts immer Meusegast zu sehen https://goo.gl/maps/ehFZ9eSN9np
also weiter geht es mit @slup 

PS. wer sich jetzt fragt was es mit dem Tipp: "2. ich kann mich auch nicht wirklich teleportieren ;-) " auf sich hat, meine letzten Rätselbilder haben gleiches Datum, nur halt etwas eher ;-)


----------



## slup (4. Februar 2019)

Das Licht am Ende des Tunnels - Wo befindet es sich?


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2019)

hier vielleicht? https://goo.gl/maps/PdhpxPnTziw


----------



## Faszi (4. Februar 2019)

Ich denke eher hier:
https://goo.gl/maps/XRNG5bGWSuk


----------



## slup (4. Februar 2019)

Kodak: Ich hoffe Du hast noch Bilder und kannst weitermachen.


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2019)

.. das ist totale Heimat, du stehst auf der Südseite und schaust entsprechend gen Norden, ehrlich gesagt habe ich die Graffity nie so wahrgenommen, doch die Kurve nach links am Ende, da es rechts steil aufgeht kam mir doch sehr bekannt vor, hätte natürlich auch irgendwo in Chemnitz oder Leipzig sein können, auf alle Fälle musste die Autobahn verbreitert wurden sein an der Stelle  ... so genug gequatscht, ein Bild ist gewünscht ... Vorhang auf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (5. Februar 2019)

Eine Überfallrinne. nur wo?


----------



## kodak (5. Februar 2019)

@slup das ist doch schon mal ein sehr guter Ansatz ...


----------



## kodak (5. Februar 2019)

... mir sind da noch ein paar Fotos gleichen Datums in die Hände gefallen ... vielleicht hilft eines davon ja ;-)


----------



## slup (5. Februar 2019)

Hm. Entweder am Auslauf einer Kläranlage oder am Notüberlauf eines Staudammes. Oder vielleicht eine Quellfassung?
Da es auf den weiteren Fotos so schön grün ist und mit der Brücke über den Bach, ist es wohl eher nicht die Kläranlage.


----------



## slup (6. Februar 2019)

M für Mordgrund? Eisenhaltiges Wasser. Vielleicht das Wasserhaus am Mordgrundbach?


----------



## kodak (6. Februar 2019)

@slup ... kleine Denkanstösse

- im Sommer ist es im Mordgrund recht dunkel, da sind solche Farbspiele schwer möglich
- soviel Wasser fließt dort eher sehr, sehr selten 
- das Bauwerk auf Bild 1 ist noch recht neu (2008) 
- M hat nichts mit dem Namen des Wasserlaufes zu tun, dieser wurde auch nie direkt durch die Brücke im Bild überspannt


----------



## kodak (6. Februar 2019)

sehr unterschiedlich der Untergrund des gesuchten Ortes, damals ;-) ... das Bild 1 hat sich natürlich nicht verändert ...


----------



## Th. (6. Februar 2019)

Bei dem ganzen alten Geraffel und dem Foto-Datum...könnten das Bilder aus der Talsperre Klingenberg sein?


----------



## slup (6. Februar 2019)

Ich wollte schon Talsperre Lehnmühle sagen. Aber bei 2010 ist dann eher Klingenberg richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (7. Februar 2019)

@Th. das ist natürlich vollkommen richtig kombiniert ... 

Blicke auf das alte Mühlenemsemble und den Mühlgraben, der überspannt wurde durch die Brücke













das Bild 1 ist übrigens der Ablauf an der Vorsperre ;-) ,die ja zuerst saniert werden musste ...


----------



## Th. (7. Februar 2019)

@kodak : Ich glaube, von deinem Trip auf den Grund der Talsperre hattest du schon mal ein Bild errätseln lassen - deshalb lag der Gedanke nahe...
Nun ja - mangels Aktivitäten im letzten Jahr habe ich kaum Bilder, als ich aber an diesem Wegweiser vorbeikam, hatte ich allerdings die wildesten Vorstellungen...



Was meint ihr, habe ich dort vorgefunden und vorallem wo war ich?


----------



## Faszi (7. Februar 2019)

Ein Gasthaus in Großhartau


----------



## Th. (7. Februar 2019)

Tut mir leid, Großhartau ist nicht in der Nähe. Auch ein Gasthaus...tja, hätte ich prinzipiell gern besucht - Fehlanzeige.


----------



## kodak (8. Februar 2019)

@Th. vollkommen richtig erkannt, teilweise wurden Bilder wiederverwertet, das Bild der Vorsperre war noch nicht im Rennen aber die Brücke  

... das Rätsel, keine Ahnung, ich kenne das Paradies nur als Weinberg in Radebeul und als dort liegende ehemalige Ausflugsgaststätte, dazu passt mir aber der Hintergrund auf deinem Bild nicht wirklich (zu flach  )


----------



## Th. (8. Februar 2019)

kodak schrieb:


> ... (zu flach :) )




Da muss ich deutlich widersprechen! Der Weg zum Paradies war selbstverständlich staubig und steinig, ging gegen den Wind und vorallem bergauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (8. Februar 2019)

Ok, ok - ich grenze die Gegend mal eng ein: Nachdem ich mich zum "Paradies" hochgekämpft hatte, kurz verharrt und die Örtlichkeit zwar ganz nett aber nicht so als das erwartete Nonplusultra empfunden hatte, ging es nur noch bergab zu einem Gewässer, an welchem ich noch mal eine Weile Auszeit nahm (und dort wars wirklich schön, fast schon "paradiesisch")



Steht allerdings immer noch die Frage, wo sich nun dieses "Paradies" befindet...?


----------



## kodak (12. Februar 2019)

@Th. wieder zurück aus dem Paradies? ;-) ... wir würden ja auch gern hinkommen aber allein uns fehlt noch ein weiterer Hinweis


----------



## gtbulls (12. Februar 2019)

der lange Weg, der vor uns liegt führt Schritt für Schritt ins Paradies


----------



## Th. (12. Februar 2019)

Jaja, war schon einen Schritt zuweit - deshalb zurück zum "Paradies":



Jetzt stehe ich quasi mit dem Rücken zur Wand...äh, zum gesuchten Paradies natürlich...
...und schaue zurück auf einen Klasse Trail von dieser Burgruine gegenüber hinunter zum Tal vor dem Paradies...


----------



## kodak (13. Februar 2019)

Burgrundweg bei Frauenstein ... da gibt es auch ein "Paradies" (von Frauenstein in Richtung Kleinbobritzsch) und der "See" sollte dann die Talsperre Lichtenberg sein ...


----------



## boe_ser (13. Februar 2019)

Talsperre ist die Lehnmühle (mit eingerüsteter Staumauer)...


----------



## Th. (13. Februar 2019)

Mit den Erkenntnissen von @kodak und @boe_ser sollte das "Paradies" ja punktgenau lokalisierbar sein. Möglicherweise meint @kodak ja mit:


kodak schrieb:


> da gibt es auch ein "Paradies" (von Frauenstein in Richtung Kleinbobritzsch)


das Gleiche wie ich - die Beschreibung wäre dann aber nicht ganz richtig)


----------



## kodak (13. Februar 2019)

https://www.magicmaps.de/produktinf...touren/frauenstein-pretzschendorf-radweg.html ... ich bin jetzt zu faul das mit Maps abzufahren ;-)

*Routenwanderbeschreibung*

Die Radtour beginnt in Frauenstein und führt entlang der alten Bahnstrecke Klingenberg - Frauenstein.
Wegen des Wegezustandes empfiehlt es sich, ein stabiles Rad (Cross- oder Mountainbike) zu verwenden.
In Frauenstein selbst gibt es viel Sehenswertes. So zum Beispiel die Burgruine aus dem 13. Jh. und das Schloss mit dem Orgelbaumuseum.
Ich starte meine Tour auf dem Marktplatz und fahre auf der Freiberger Straße Richtung Freiberg. Nach etwa 400m biege ich rechts ab in Richtung Kleinbobritzsch und dann gleich wieder links auf den Burkersdorfer Weg, Markierung gelber Strich. Ein Stück weiter befindet sich links der alte Bahnhof und ich fahre rechts des ehemaligen Bahndammes auf dem Feldweg, bis ich auf einen asphaltierten Weg komme. Dort folge ich der Beschilderung und biege rechts ab, danach verlasse ich den Asphalt, halte mich links und fahre in den Wald hinein. Jetzt befinde ich mich direkt auf dem Bahndamm und fahre rechts um den Turmberg herum. Nach kurzer Zeit kommt ein Rastplatz mit einer Infotafel und einer aufrecht stehenden Schiene.
Auf dem ersten Streckenabschnitt sind fast durchgängig die Kilometersteine, die die Kilometerangaben von Klingenberg nach Frauenstein angeben, noch gut zu sehen.
Dann komme ich wieder auf freies Gelände und kurze Zeit später in Burkersdorf an. Ich überquere die Straße und fahre gerade über das ehemalige Bahnhofsgelände weiter auf dem alten Bahndamm.
Etwa 6 km vom Ausgangspunkt der Tour entfernt befindet sich rechts ein schöner Rastplatz mit einer alten Weiche und einer Holzscheibe eines Fichtenstammes, auf der markante Ereignisse der Bahnstrecke dokumentiert sind.
Ich fahre weiter, linker Hand befindet sich immer noch Burkersdorf, bis die Straße unmittelbar neben dem Bahndamm ist. Jetzt muss ich aufpassen, da der Radweg von der Bahnstrecke auf die Straße führt. Ich fahre die Straße weiter bis Oberbobritzsch. An der Kreuzung biege ich rechts ab und fahre auf die Straße nach Friedersdorf.
Nach ca. 200m würde es links über das ehemalige Bahnhofsgelände (jetzt Brennstoffhandel Wetzel), wieder zum Bahndamm führen, doch der in der Radwanderkarte eingezeichnete Radweg ist einfach nicht da.
Also fahre ich auf der Straße bis Friedersdorf und dort biege ich dann nach links ab. Nach 500m ist linker Hand ein Teich, dort fahre ich wieder nach links auf die Bahnhofstraße. Die fahre ich ganz hinter bis zum ehemaligen Bahnhof und dann nach rechts auf die alte Bahnstrecke, die ab hier wieder als Radweg ausgebaut ist. Jetzt geht es Richtung Pretzschendorf über freies Gelände und nach etwa 3 km ist der Ort erreicht.
Hier endet der Ausbau der Bahnstrecke und ich fahre nach rechts auf einen Weg zur Straße. Dort fahre ich nach links an einer Tankstelle vorbei und an der nächsten Kreuzung wieder links auf die Pretzschendorfer Dorfstraße. Die fahre ich runter, links an der Straße befindet sich das Wirtshaus "Zur Irene". Ein Stück weiter sehe ich rechts an der Straße ein Hinweisschild "EDEKA -Markt". Dort biege ich rechts ein, dann gleich wieder links und bin schließlich an diesem Markt.

Ich fahre wieder die Dorfstraße hoch, bis ich die Hauptstraße erreicht habe. Die überquere ich einfach und fahre gerade aus in Richtung Röthenbach. Dort angekommen biege ich erst links ab und dann nach rechts in Richtung Hartmannsdorf. Auf der linken Seite kommt dann ein Steinbruch und eine Milchviehanlage, dann gehts abwärts.
In Hartmannsdorf überquere ich am Stoppschild die Dorfstraße und fahre auf dem asphaltierten Weg den Berg hoch. Links kommt ein Wohnblock und 200m weiter, ich bin fast oben auf dem Berg, geht ein Feldweg gerade aus. Den fahre ich lang und komme in ein kleines Tal, wo ein Bach überquert wird. Das ist das so genannte Paradies.
Dann geht's berghoch und am Sträucherrand nach links. Auf der Kuppe angekommen hat man einen schönen Blick auf Frauenstein mit der Burgruine und unten im Tal ist Kleinbobritzsch.
Ich fahre ins Tal. Bei den ersten Häusern halte ich mich rechts und fahre auf dem Plattenweg bis zur Straße. Dort fahre ich links Richtung Frauenstein. Ich bleibe auf der Hauptstraße und fahre den Berg hoch.


----------



## Th. (13. Februar 2019)

Ja, das ist das gesuchte Paradies. Von Frauenstein kommend zwischen Kleinbobritzsch und Hartmannsdorf (und weiterhin Richtung Talsperre Lehnmühle).


----------



## kodak (13. Februar 2019)

Wer will, wer will wer hat noch nicht... @boe_ser vielleicht, ich habe sowohl die Staumauer als auch das Gerüst nicht erblickt, nur den wegweisenden Wegweiser “Burgrundweg 2“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (13. Februar 2019)

Der Vollständigkeit halber - das verbirgt sich im Paradies:




...und befindet sich genau hier.

Übrigens: Im aktuellen Google Maps Bild ist ja kaum Wasser in der Lehnmühle - ist das wegen Bauarbeiten an der Mauer oder wegen des trockenen Sommers?

Wie auch immer - @kodak hat wohl freigegeben. (@boe_ser ?)


----------



## boe_ser (14. Februar 2019)

Da ich leider selten (bis nie) auf Touren fotografiere, bin ich raus (weswegen ich auch nicht gelöst habe).


----------



## kodak (18. Februar 2019)

na gut, wenn keiner mag dann nehme ich das Heft mal selbst in die Hand ... neues Equipment aber schlechte Bedienung, wo war ich nur?


----------



## Faszi (19. Februar 2019)

Lilienstein


----------



## kodak (19. Februar 2019)

@Faszi leider nicht, die Region stimmt schon mal ... habe aber zum Glück noch ein paar Probeaufnahmen gemacht ;-)





gleicher Standort aber ein wenig nach links gedreht ...


----------



## mr.malcom (19. Februar 2019)

Ich würd mal Biedermann-Mausoleum oder Johann-Alexaner-Thiele Aussicht in den Raum werfen.


----------



## kodak (19. Februar 2019)

@mr.malcom ich musste jetzt erst einmal kurz die Suchmaschine befragen ;-) ... das Mausoleum kannte ich ja noch, die Aussicht war mir neu, Danke für den Tipp, bedeutet im Umkehrschluß natürlich auch das ich dort NICHT war ...


----------



## Faszi (20. Februar 2019)

Es ist zum blödewerden, ich finde einfach das Haus (unscharf) nicht....
Im ersten Bild meine ich den Zirkelstein am Horizont zu sehen, Bild 3 zeigt mir den Lilienstein, ich dachte Du stehst auf dem Königstein aber es passt nicht ganz zusammen...


----------



## kodak (20. Februar 2019)

@Faszi also den Zirkelstein hast du schon richtig gesehen, nur wirst du mit dem Lilienstein als Bild 3 wirklich kein happy end haben...vielleicht das unscharfe Haus noch einmal genau ansehen oder den Stein anders betrachten oder sonstige gut getarnte Hinweise suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (20. Februar 2019)

Oberauer Aufzug, Bad Schandau, Bergstation


----------



## kodak (20. Februar 2019)

@Faszi das wäre dann so ungefähr, leider keine steinerne Brüstung oder so irgendwo, alles Metall, gebaut von der Dresdner Firma Kelle und Hildbrandt





also interessante Theorie aber leider nicht richtig, aber richtige Elbseite wieder und etwas über das Ziel hinaus


----------



## kodak (20. Februar 2019)

so, einmal am Standpunkt ein wenig die Perspektive/Brennweite geändert und es ergibt sich dieser Ausblick ...


----------



## Faszi (20. Februar 2019)

Schlossbastei Bad Schandau


----------



## kodak (21. Februar 2019)

@Faszi ... 2 Herzen schlagen in meiner Brust ... das eine sagt die Antwort ist falsch, da die Schloßbastei Bad Schandau leider zu tief liegt um diese Sicht zu bieten, das andere sagt aber er hat den Zirkelstein erkannt, dafür bekommt er einen Bonuspunkt  ... 
Also eigentlich war ich natürlich ein Stück weiter oben auf der Burgruine Schomberg von wo aus man die schöne Aussicht auch auf Ostrau und die Schrammsteinkette hat, aber eben auch ins Elbtal mit dem Zirkelstein dahinter ;-)





Also @Faszi weiter geht es ;-)


----------



## Faszi (21. Februar 2019)

@kodak: Danke für den Bonuspunkt, das war aber auch schwer...
Habe noch nie von der Burgruine Schomberg gehört, wieder was gelernt.
Rätselfoto muss ich noch suchen, kommt bald. Versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (21. Februar 2019)

@All ich wusste bisher nicht das es so etwas gibt, durch Zufall darauf gestoßen und dann überrascht was man da für eine Replika hingesetzt hat, wirklich empfehlenswert mal zu besuchen, dann den Panoramaweg nach Altendorf usw.... schöne Ecken mit relativ wenig Leuten (im Winter)


----------



## Faszi (22. Februar 2019)

Wo hat es mich denn hier hin verschlagen?
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2357807]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Faszi (25. Februar 2019)

Keiner ne Idee?
Alle im Skiurlaub?
Was ist denn hier los?
Na vielleicht hilft das ja etwas, ist ca. 150 m entfernt:
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2358711]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Th. (25. Februar 2019)

Faszi schrieb:


> Keiner ne Idee?
> Alle im Skiurlaub?
> Was ist denn hier los?
> (...)


Ich vermute mal akute Bildernot...
Wie auch immer - Skiurlaub ist vorbei - also weitergerätselt: Ich denke zu wissen, dass du das Lutherkreuz auf dem Seifersdorfer Steinberg fotografiert hast.


----------



## Faszi (25. Februar 2019)

Volltreffer, gratuliere @Th.


----------



## Th. (25. Februar 2019)

Dann gleich weiter:



Wer hat das wo schon mal gesehen?


----------



## Th. (27. Februar 2019)

Dann gehe ich halt mal 'nen Schritt zurück:



Aha, ein Aussichtspunkt...


----------



## ERZfox (28. Februar 2019)

Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.​Ich tippe mal auf Katzenstein.


----------



## Th. (28. Februar 2019)

ERZfox schrieb:


> Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.​Ich tippe mal auf Katzenstein.



Wenn du den Katzenstein überm Schwarzwassertal meinst, muss ich dich enttäuschen - der liegt doch ganz paar Kilometer weg (wobei im Groben das Gebiet stimmt).
Der gesuchte Aussichtspunkt hat auch keinerlei "Lebendiges" im Namen.


----------



## slup (28. Februar 2019)

So ein Motivgeländer gibt es auf dem Zeisigstein, wobei das ja wieder lebendig wäre und somit falsch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (28. Februar 2019)

slup schrieb:


> So ein Motivgeländer gibt es auf dem Zeisigstein, wobei das ja wieder lebendig wäre und somit falsch ist.


Richtig -Zeisigstein ist falsch.
Vielleicht sollte ich darauf hinweisen, dass das Motiv vor allem im unteren Teil ziemlich genau der Realität nachempfunden wurde. Ich persönlich finde,  dass das auch sehr gut getroffen wurde (und scheinbar auch die einschlägigen Tourismusvereine - dort findet sich das Bild meist auf der Startseite).

Nachtrag: Nach Internetrecherche vermute ich mal, dass du (@slup ) mit dem Zeisigstein deutlich näher am gesuchten Punkt liegst als @ERZfox mit Katzenstein.
(Ich hatte nur den Zeisigstein bei Hellendorf im Blick - da gibts gar kein Motiv am Geländer, meine ich zumindest)


----------



## Th. (2. März 2019)

Dann also mal die Originalvorlage zum Motiv:


----------



## slup (2. März 2019)

Also der Felsen ist die Brückenklippe in der Wolkensteiner Schweiz


----------



## Th. (2. März 2019)

Stimmt.
Der Name stammt wohl tatsächlich daher, dass man zwei Brücken vom AP sieht...



(eine davon)
@slup ist dran.


----------



## slup (3. März 2019)

Knusper knusper knäuschen, wo steht dieses Häuschen?


----------



## kodak (3. März 2019)

Ein Steinbrecher wohnt wohl nicht mehr darin, eher ein Bergsteiger der seinen Proviant trägt von Rathen oder Ferdinands Homestay ... Auf alle Fälle bewegst du dich Richtung Einsiedler...ehemals


----------



## slup (3. März 2019)

Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen. Kodak macht weiter.


----------



## kodak (4. März 2019)

... noch ist Winter, wenn auch die Temperaturen etwas anderes sagen, also Zeit ihm Adieu zu sagen, mit einem (Such)-Bild ... also wohin führt mich die Loipe in ca. 200m?


----------



## Falco (4. März 2019)

Die Loipe führt dich in den Nadelwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (5. März 2019)

@Falco gut erkannt aber nicht die Lösung ... sollte mich auch präziser ausdrücken, also in meinem Rücken, was erwartet mich da? Auf dem Bild ist natürlich ein markanter Hinweis zu finden...eben ein Suchbild ..


----------



## Th. (5. März 2019)

Ich meine, im rechten Bilddrittel das Mückentürmchen zu erkennen...?


----------



## kodak (5. März 2019)

@Th. das ist vollkommen korrekt, rechts hinten ist das Mückentürmchen zu sehen, quasi hinter der liegenden Kiefer im Vordergrund ... aber wo bin ich ...


----------



## Th. (5. März 2019)

Schwer zu sagen...Exif Daten spucken 12:00 als Aufnahmezeit aus, d.h. Sonne genau im Süden - lt. Schatten führt dich dein Weg eher nordöstlich. Mückentürmchen rechts im Bild ist wohl dann etwa Osten (dazu könnte auch die Waldkante unterm Mückentürmchen passen, ist aber schlecht zu sehen). Somit tippe ich auf Bornhau (Pramenec), da dort die Wege in SW-NO Richtung angelegt sind. Allerdings kenne ich dort keine Punkt mit dieser Sicht - kenne mich allerdings dort auch nicht so wirklich aus. Weiter weg kanns eigentlich nicht sein - da wäre der Stürmer zu sehen...
Sicher bin ich aber überhaupt nicht.


----------



## kodak (5. März 2019)

@Th. Glückwunsch ... alles richtig kombiniert, heute abend gibt es noch Bilder die das Ganze besser dokumentieren ... ja, in meinem Rücken ist der Bornhau - Pramenac ... die Sicht kann auch der Schneehöhe geschuldet sein, war selbst überrascht ;-)

das Mückentürmchen ein wenig näher ;-)





umgedreht ... so sieht der weitere Weg zum Bornhau/Pramenac aus ...





das Gipfelkreuz ... die höchste Erhebung des Osterzgebirges irgendwo zwischen 907 und 911 m, je nach Quelle


----------



## Th. (6. März 2019)

Ich habe gerade kein Fotomaterial zur Hand - wer also schon immer mal wollte...Rätsel ist freigegeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (7. März 2019)

Dann mach ich mal. Wo könnte das sein ?


----------



## mr.malcom (7. März 2019)

Hier +- ein paar Meter?


----------



## slup (7. März 2019)

Stimmt genau
mr.malcom ist dran


----------



## mr.malcom (8. März 2019)

Ich habe mal ein Rätselbild mit genau entgegengesetzter Blickrichtung hochgeladen.




Neues Rätsel:


----------



## Faszi (8. März 2019)

Also ich sehe die beiden Zschirnsteine (groß und klein) und ich denke Du bist auf dem Großvaterstuhl


----------



## mr.malcom (8. März 2019)

Nein, aber die Gegend ist schon nicht ganz falsch.


----------



## slup (8. März 2019)

Bist Du auf dem Katzfels?


----------



## mr.malcom (9. März 2019)

Miau. 



Damit ist @slup dran.


----------



## slup (9. März 2019)

Tierisch geht es weiter. Wo grast die Kuh?


----------



## slup (10. März 2019)

Dann mal die Kuh am Stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (10. März 2019)

Vielleicht hier so:
https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=50.9738&mlon=14.0112#map=15/50.9738/14.0112&layers=N


----------



## slup (10. März 2019)

Faszi: Der Standort ist direkt an der Wehlener Straße. Lassen wir aber gelten. Wir freuen uns auf ein Bild von Dir.


----------



## Faszi (10. März 2019)

Toll!!
Weil heute Sonntag ist und mir das Motiv so gefällt mal was vielleicht schweres. Wo bin ich?
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2361850]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Faszi (12. März 2019)

Naja, ist wirklich schwer.
300m von hier gibt es diesen Ausblick, vielleicht eine Hilfe...
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2362595]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Th. (13. März 2019)

Den Ausblick kenne ich (löse aber nicht - da kein Folgebild...), die Skulptur ist mir gänzlich unbekannt - die sieht auch recht "frisch" aus, ich war vielleicht vor 3-4 Jahren das letzte mal da...


----------



## Faszi (13. März 2019)

Ja, ja, vor 3 - 4 Jahren war die "Skulptur" noch nicht da...


----------



## Faszi (16. März 2019)

Am anderen Ende der "Einrichtung" steht noch der Bruder der Skulptur.
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2363428]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Th. (22. März 2019)

Also,da kein anderer will oder kann - die "Einrichtung" kenne ich nicht. Das Kreuz ist aber das Hufekreuz bei Pulsnitz mit Blick zum Eierberg (links) und Mt. Keule (rechts).


----------



## Faszi (22. März 2019)

Genau, der Hinweis ist das Hufekreuz in Pulsnitz und ca. 200m südöstlich befindet sich die gesuchte Einrichtung, auf jeder Luftbildkarte gut zu erkennen, sogar Hinweisbild 3 ist da zu sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (23. März 2019)

Ich habe mir mal wieder eine für mich unbekannte Ecke für die erste Frühlingsausfahrt rausgesucht.
Wo war ich?


----------



## Faszi (23. März 2019)

So, da will ich mal noch die Details dieses schweren Rätsels entschlüsseln.
Das eigentliche Rätselbild entstand hier:
https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=51.1702&mlon=14.0231#map=15/51.1702/14.0231
Die Waldseitige Einfahrt zur Kiesgrube Pulsnitz.
Die anderen beiden Skulpturen stehen an der eigentlichen Autozufahrt hier:
https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=51.1675&mlon=14.0192#map=15/51.1675/14.0192

So, und jetzt raus aufs Rad, die Sonne scheint ja wie verrückt!


----------



## Th. (23. März 2019)

Uups, jetzt habe ich mich einfach so vorgedrängelt (hatte an das eigentliche Rätselbild gar nicht mehr gedacht).
Ich bin damals nur am Waldrand lang, an dem Kreuz vorbei.


----------



## Faszi (23. März 2019)

@Th. 
Ist schon OK, war doch wirklich schwer wenn man da nie langkommt. Sind aber wirklich sehr schön gemacht.


----------



## Th. (24. März 2019)

Gut, da wage ich mich mal ans Geländer ganz vor...



...ist das hoch!


----------



## Th. (27. März 2019)

Ich konnte dem dräuenden Abgrund mit letzter Willensanstrengung gerade noch so entkommen und am naheliegenden Rastplatz verschnaufen.



Dummerweise habe ich von der falschen Seite fotografiert - auf der Rückseite des Brettes steht der Name des Aussichtspunktes drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (27. März 2019)

...kurz vorher gab es auch schon einen Aussichtspunkt:



In der ganzen Gegend lag noch allerhand Sturmholz rum - allerdings war das Lüftchen nicht stark genug gewesen, die Aussicht freizublasen. So sieht man wieder nicht allzuviel:


----------



## Th. (2. April 2019)

Dann schaun wir mal da unten im Tal, ob es nicht irgendwas gibt, was dem einen oder anderen bekannt vorkommt.


----------



## Orwell (2. April 2019)

Bist du in Berbersdorf? Das letzte Bild erinnert mich irgendwie daran.


----------



## Th. (2. April 2019)

Orwell schrieb:


> Bist du in Berbersdorf? Das letzte Bild erinnert mich irgendwie daran.


Das ist richtig. 
Das letzte Bild ist am Striegiszusammenfluss. (Ich hatte gedacht, am Jahresanfang sollte man dort anfangen wo man im letzten Jahr aufgehört hat. Siehe Tourenberichte)
Die zwei Aussichtspunkte vorher sind der Hohe Stein und die Otterbergaussicht.

Da darfst.


----------



## Orwell (2. April 2019)

Da muss ich diese Jahr wieder hin.  Letztes Jahr hatte in dem Bereich der Forst gut zugeschlagen.

Wo könnte ich denn hier rumstehen? Sorry, Bildqualität ist nicht die Beste.


----------



## ore-mountain (4. April 2019)

Ist das die Zwickauer Mulde?


----------



## Orwell (4. April 2019)

Damit liegst du schonmal richtig.  Kannst du den Standort jetzt noch näher eingrenzen? Blick ist entgegen der Fließrichtung.


----------



## Lothar2 (4. April 2019)

Ist das evtl. sehr weit am Unterlauf und der Blick geht Richtung Rochsburg?


----------



## Orwell (5. April 2019)

Es wird wärmer. Das es sehr weit am Unterlauf damit hast du recht. Zwischen Rochsburg und dem Standort liegt hier aber noch eine Stadt mit ähnlichem Namen.


----------



## zr0wrk (5. April 2019)

Okay, dann wurde es doch noch ganz leicht: Du stehst hier und siehst Richung Lastau (links). Hinter der Heimatturmstraße ist der Hochspannungsmast gut zu erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (5. April 2019)

Absolut korrekt! Von dem Hang starten manchmal Gleitschirmflieger. Du darfst!


----------



## zr0wrk (6. April 2019)

Hmmm, verletzungsbedingt bin ich gerade etwas imobil, aber ich habe noch ein älteres Foto gefunden, von dem vielleicht nicht jeder sofort weiß, was hier gezählt wird:


----------



## zr0wrk (9. April 2019)

Hmmm, keine Idee oder keine Lust?


----------



## slup (9. April 2019)

Keine Idee


----------



## kodak (9. April 2019)

Eine messehalle? Sieht sehr groß aus das Konstrukt


----------



## zr0wrk (9. April 2019)

@kodak Geht's noch etwas genauer? Grundsätzlich ist deine Vermutung korrekt. Aber wo stehe ich? Ich könnte auch noch einen Schritt zurückgehen, wenn das hilft:


----------



## kodak (9. April 2019)

Alte Messe Halle 7, heute Soccerworld Leipzig


----------



## zr0wrk (9. April 2019)

Korrekt. Weiter geht's mit @kodak.


----------



## kodak (10. April 2019)

Oh, der erste Tipp war ja aus dem Bauch heraus zr0wrk = Leipzig --> große Halle: Messe, Porsche oder BMW ;-) ... Messe passte und Tante Allwissend spuckte schnell den entscheidenden Hinweis aus.

So, bleiben wir ein wenig bei Bauwerken mit Geschichte, fangen aber klein an , ein Ausschnitt aus einer Haus-Fassade 





Wo könnte das Haus nur stehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (10. April 2019)

Das Wappen des Kurfürsten von Sachsen. Demnach wohl eine Schlossanlage. Nur welche? Ich rate mal Schloss Pillnitz


----------



## kodak (10. April 2019)

@slup leider nein, kein Schloß oder ähnliches, sondern wirklich ein Haus, nicht freistehend sondern Teil eines Strassenzuges ...


----------



## gtbulls (10. April 2019)

Nach WIKI ist der Spruch "honi soit qui mal y pense" altfranzösich und bedeutet "Ein Schuft, der böses dabei denkt".

Der Satz ist die Devise des englischen Hosenbandordens. Wo die in Elbtalnähe hausen, müssen wohl die locals erfahren


----------



## zr0wrk (10. April 2019)

Hmm, eine Idee zum Gebäude habe ich nicht, aber immerhin etwas über den Hosenbandorden gelernt. 

Zuerst dachte ich, das linke Wappen gehöre doch bestimmt zu einer königlich-sächsischen Kürschnerei. Aber der Sinnspruch entpuppte sich als das Motto des britischen Hosenbandordens, der vermeintliche Leibriemen mithin als Strumpfband. 

Tatsächlich waren nur vier sächsische Kurfürsten bzw. Könige Träger des Ordens:

Johann Georg II (1668)
Johann Georg IV (1692)
Friedrich August II (1842)
Albert (1892)
Ich denke, die letzten beiden sind für das Rätsel nicht relevant, kann mich aber täuschen. Inwieweit das bei der Eingrenzung der Suche hilft? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## kodak (10. April 2019)

... fein wie intensiv geforscht wird, ja leider bringen die beiden sächsischen Kurwappen nicht viel, sie stehen in keinem direkten Zusammenhang zum Umbau, der das Haus einer neuen Nutzung zuführte, wobei sie erst angebracht wurden ... Heute abend gibt es neues Bildmaterial ... @gtbulls Elbtal klingt schon mal gut...


----------



## kodak (10. April 2019)

... schwenken wir die Kamera ein wenig hinab, waren wir mit Bild 1 zwischen Mittel- und Obergeschoss unterwegs, sind wir nun fast auf der Eingangsebene, die aber nicht ebenerdig sein wird ;-) ... also wohin könnte dieses Wappen gehören?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (12. April 2019)

... keiner eine Idee wohin dieses Wappen gehören könnte? ... also das Gebäude hat 2 Vergangenheiten, eine beginnt 1550 und eine 1862, die neueste ist leider irgendwie stehengeblieben :-( ...


----------



## kodak (12. April 2019)

gern trete ich noch einen Schritt nach hinten, sorry geht nicht, okay dann drehen wir ein wenig an der Optik ;-)





Das Türportal ist wohl von 1550 ... die Tür von ca. 1810 und das frei entworfene Wappen darüber bezieht sich auf das Wappen der Stadt von 1740


----------



## Faszi (12. April 2019)

Die Lösung lautet:
„Altes Stadthaus“ in Bad Schandau
siehe:
https://www.saechsische.de/geldgeber-fuers-stadthaus-gesucht-5022935.html


----------



## kodak (12. April 2019)

@Faszi vollkommen richtig ..https://sites.google.com/view/bad-schandauer-altes-stadthaus


----------



## Faszi (13. April 2019)

Zugeben muss ich das es reine Googelei war, das Haus habe ich noch nie gesehen
Weiter gehts, wo bin ich?


----------



## kodak (13. April 2019)

Eine Sprungschanze wo man heiraten kann


----------



## Faszi (13. April 2019)

Also Sprungschanze ist dort keine (jemals gewesen)...


----------



## gtbulls (13. April 2019)

Schwedenstein mit Blick auf den Schwarzenberg, Berg bei Steina mit Aussichtsturm


----------



## Faszi (13. April 2019)

@gtbulls Genau, alles richtig, sollte diesmal auch nicht so schwer sein wie die Holzskulpturen letztens.
also, @gtbulls, weiter gehts!


----------



## gtbulls (14. April 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (14. April 2019)

Gibts da nicht ne Beziehung zu Berlin?????


----------



## gtbulls (14. April 2019)

Ne, im 15. Jhd. wurde zackig gebaut


----------



## Faszi (14. April 2019)

Da hab ich wohl die Flüsse verwechselt...


----------



## gtbulls (14. April 2019)

Schreib mal besser Klartext, nicht dass wir uns missverstehen und sich die Lösung unnötig in die Länge zieht


----------



## Faszi (14. April 2019)

Klar ist das ich mich mit Bautzen völlig verspekuliert habe und jetzt völlig im Dunklen stehe...


----------



## gtbulls (14. April 2019)

Also Zeit für einen Tip. Wir befinden uns westlich - wie es westlicher in Sachsen fast nimmer geht.


----------



## gtbulls (15. April 2019)




----------



## slup (16. April 2019)

Burgsteinruine Krebes


----------



## gtbulls (16. April 2019)

@slup Perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (16. April 2019)

Der Hinweis mit westlich war entscheidend. Heute Abend geht es weiter.


----------



## ore-mountain (16. April 2019)

Ich hatte nur Elsterberg im Kopf ... ist aber auch nicht ganz westlich ...
Da hinten im ehemaligen Grenzzonengebiet komm ich auch nur über die Autobahn vorbei.


----------



## slup (16. April 2019)

Weites Land - Im Grenzgebiet auf Tschechischer Seite
Wo steht der Fotograf?


----------



## ore-mountain (16. April 2019)

Schwierig.
Ich tippe mal Böhmisch Wiesenthal


----------



## slup (16. April 2019)

Leider nein. Das ist zu weit westlich.
Kleine Hilfestellung: ca. 2 km entfernt befindet sich dieser Friedhof


----------



## slup (17. April 2019)

Diese Kirche befindet sich neben dem Friedhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diamantradler (18. April 2019)

Könnte das Snezna sein etwas westlich von Kraslice ?


----------



## slup (18. April 2019)

Der gesuchte Ort ist im östlichen Erzgebirge


----------



## zr0wrk (18. April 2019)

Die Kirche und den Friedhof habe ich gefunden.
Den Acker suche ich noch.

*Edit:* Die Kirche ist die Kirche Mariä Heimsuchung in Moldava (Moldau). Der Friedhof direkt nebenan steht unter Denkmalschutz. Den Acker würde ich mal auf den weiten Flächen nördlich oder westlich des Dorfes vemuten. Wo genau da jetzt der verwehte Elektrozaun steht oder eben nicht mehr steht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## slup (18. April 2019)

Alles richtig. Der Foto-Standort befindet sich in der Senke südwestlich zwischen Moldau und dem Steinbach.
zr0wrk: Du bist dran

Frohe Ostern


----------



## zr0wrk (21. April 2019)

So, hat ein paar Tage gedauert, aber gestern war ich dann mal wieder unterwegs. Nur, wo war ich?


----------



## Orwell (21. April 2019)

Die Halde Zschocher in Leizpig?


----------



## zr0wrk (21. April 2019)

Gut erkannt. Zu sehen ist der Cospudener See von Nordwesten.

Also, @Orwell ist dran.


----------



## Orwell (21. April 2019)

Dabei war ich bisher nur einmal dort und das ist 8 Jahre her oder so.  Aber so viele Erhebungen gibt es ja in Leipzig nicht. 

So wir bewegen uns aus Leipzig weg, aber gar nicht so weit. Wo könnte ich mich diese Woche denn aufgehalten haben?


----------



## gtbulls (28. April 2019)

@Orwell Eine perfekte Bikewoche ist rum, die Nuß ist wohl zu hart... Ich rate jetzt mal - sieht nach Kohrener Land aus...


----------



## Orwell (28. April 2019)

Da hast du dich gedanklich in die falsche Himmelsrichtung aus Leipzig wegbewegt. Da bleibt jetzt fast nur noch eine Richtung übrig wenn man in Sachsen bleiben will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (29. April 2019)

Naja, noch Norden sinds auch noch mal ein paar Kilometer, zumal du ja schriebst, du seiest nicht weit weg. Aber wenn du schon so formulierst, vermute ich also, dass du dich nach Osten bewegt hast. Nicht so weit? Irgendwo bei Wurzen? Die Landschaft sagt mir leider gar nichts.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. April 2019)

Irgendwo zwischen Eilenburg und Torgau? Ich glaube hinten den Collm zu erkennen.


----------



## Orwell (29. April 2019)

Richtung Osten ist korrekt, das im Hintergrund ist auch der Collm. Auf der Linie Eilenburg - Torgau liegt der Standort nicht ganz, etwas südlich.  Der gesuchte Ort trägt den Namen des Höhenzuges.


----------



## zr0wrk (29. April 2019)

Ich würde mal nicht ganz ins Blaue raten: Du schaust auf Hohburg und zwar von Norden. Mit "Höhenzug" meinst du die Hohburger Berge?

Also ungefähr von hier.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. April 2019)

Dahlen?

Wenn ich recht habe, gibt's ein völlig unerkennbares Foto aus der nordsæchsischen Prærie.


----------



## Orwell (29. April 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich würde mal nicht ganz ins Blaue raten: Du schaust auf Hohburg und zwar von Norden. Mit "Höhenzug" meinst du die Hohburger Berge?
> 
> Also ungefähr von hier.



Du hast absolut recht und darfst! 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Dahlen?
> 
> Wenn ich recht habe, gibt's ein völlig unerkennbares Foto aus der nordsæchsischen Prærie.



Leider daneben. Ich bin auf das Bild gespannt, wenn du dran bist.


----------



## gtbulls (29. April 2019)

Orwell schrieb:


> Leider daneben.



Puh, noch mal Glück gehabt Dank an @zr0wrk für die (Er-)Lösung


----------



## gtbulls (8. Mai 2019)

@zr0wrk


----------



## zr0wrk (8. Mai 2019)

Oh, sorry. Vergessen. Hat jemand was? Ich bin verletzungsbedingt grad nicht so mit Bike unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. Mai 2019)

PS: der Trail  geht hinten am Hügel längs weiter.


Dann werf ich mal was rein, wenns recht ist. Nicht in der Prärie. Aber 31.März.


----------



## gtbulls (10. Mai 2019)

Markantes Bild Trotzdem keinen Plan Ich rate mal, sieht nach Mittelsachsen aus Fluß mit "Z"?


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Mai 2019)

Ein Fluss mit Z ist ganz in der Nähe, aber nein: der Fluss (von dem dies nur der Mühlgraben ist) heisst wie eine andere Stadt.


----------



## Orwell (10. Mai 2019)

Vermutlich irgendwo an der Chemnitz?


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Mai 2019)

jaaa....


----------



## Orwell (10. Mai 2019)

Na dann bist du vermutlich in Göritzhain, so etwa hier https://www.google.com/maps/place/5...5!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d50.9762855!4d12.7928155


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. Mai 2019)

GOMA, ja. Ein interessanter Ort mit Geschichte. Mach weiter.


----------



## Orwell (10. Mai 2019)

Wo steht dieses historische Gemäuer?


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Mai 2019)

Paris?


----------



## Lothar2 (10. Mai 2019)

Burg und Kloster Oybin?


----------



## sbradl (10. Mai 2019)

Ja das sieht nach Oybin aus


----------



## Orwell (11. Mai 2019)

Paris war nah dran, aber da hätten die beiden Jungs gelbe Westen angehabt.  Es ist Oybin und daher darf der *Lothar2 *als Nächstes!


----------



## Lothar2 (12. Mai 2019)

Nun denn. Ich denke diesmal wird es recht einfach. An welcher idyllisch gelegenen Flußmündung hat man sich hier so sehr um verkehrstechnische Erschliessung bemüht?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2019)

Chemnitzmündung Zwickauer Mulde, Göhrener Viadukt. Links Muldentalbahnbrücke Richtung Lunzenau. Muss mir demnächst mal den Hügel links vornehmen, da sollen paar gebaute Trails sein.

PS: eine Anregung: nur Fotos mit Bike drauf?

Hab grad nix besseres, nur ein Stück gebaute DH Strecke  ...


----------



## Lothar2 (12. Mai 2019)

Mündung Mulde/Chemnitz Ist natürlich Richtig. Bin die Chemnitz rechts flußabwärts runtergekommen, gebaute Trails sind mir nicht begegnet, aber viele schöne verlassene Wanderwege an den Hängen. Waren auch schön zu fahren.

 Dein gebauter Trail erinnert mich aber stark an renaturierte Bergbauhalden im Gebiet um Schlema. Evtl. Halde 66/207?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2019)

Nene, ist innerhalb meines üblichen 25km Radius um L.

Ich lõse auf: analoges.beginn.echte

Zeige jemand anderes ein Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (14. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich lõse auf: analoges.beginn.echte


----------



## Lothar2 (14. Mai 2019)

Am Markleeberger See, zwischen Oberen und Unterem Uferweg.


----------



## gtbulls (14. Mai 2019)

@Lothar2 Wenn Du jetzt noch ein Bild hättest, hätte @cxfahrer gar nicht freigeben müssen


----------



## Lothar2 (14. Mai 2019)

Ok,

 dann frage ich mal an welcher Talsperre in Sachsen bin ich hier vorbei gekommen.


----------



## Faszi (14. Mai 2019)

Gabs doch schonmal...
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-bin-ich-bilderraetsel-sachsen.500799/page-257#post-15577077


----------



## Lothar2 (14. Mai 2019)

Sorry, habe es umgehend geändert und hoffe mal es ist markant genug um das Rätsel zu lösen.


----------



## Lothar2 (22. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube es bedarf eines Tip? Das Einzugsgebiet des hier ablaufenden Wassers beginnt am Steinberg nahe Wernesgrün.


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Mai 2019)

oh je ... ich erkenn es grad nicht


----------



## kodak (22. Mai 2019)

… ich würde mal behaupten er Lothar2 steht hier https://goo.gl/maps/aSF31KFSQNF1weQG8 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (22. Mai 2019)

kodak schrieb:


> ich würde mal behaupten er Lothar2 steht hier



Punktlandung.


----------



## ore-mountain (23. Mai 2019)

Direkt bei mir um die Ecke ... Schande ... 
Aber ein etwas falscher Tipp hat mich abgelenkt und in Richtung Rodewisch orientiert.
Der Crinitzbach entspringt nicht direkt am Steinberg sondern am Mausberg.
Aber das ist jetzt Detailkorrektur ...


----------



## kodak (25. Mai 2019)

@ore-mountain Lothar2 sprach auch vom Einzugsgebiet und nicht Quellgebiet, ich denke das hat verwirrt ist aber ein großer Unterschied ...

so, ich musste einmal Sachsen ein wenig verlassen, aber Grenzgebiete immer akzeptiert waren und auch schön sind ... also wo war ich?


----------



## slup (25. Mai 2019)

Das ist der Kreuzweg in Jiretin Pod Jedlovou


----------



## kodak (25. Mai 2019)

@slup ... da wollen wir mal sehen ob Du richtig liegst 









Ich denke: Volltreffer 

Mehr zum Ganzen hier ... http://www.luzicke-hory.cz/mista/index.php?pg=objired


----------



## slup (26. Mai 2019)

Ich war selbst noch nicht in Sankt Georgenthal muss es aber unbedingt nachholen. Wer ein  Faible für Kreuzwege hat, sollte unbedingt auch einmal den Kalvarienberg bei Ustek besuchen.

Weiter geht es mit dieser malerischen Flusslandschaft. Im Prallhang auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite brütet eine ganz besondere Vogelart. Gefragt sind die Namen des Vogels, des Flusses und der nächstgelegenen Stadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (28. Mai 2019)

Die Uferseeschwalbe baut in sandigen Steilufern Brutröhren. Dem Fluss nach tippe ich mal auf die Vereinigte Mulde. Habe aber keine Ahnung wo  - vielleicht zwischen Wurzen und Eilenburg


----------



## slup (28. Mai 2019)

Die Uferschwalbe brütet auch dort. Gemeint ist aber eine markantere Vogelart. Die Mulde ist richtig. Der Ort liegt kurz vor der Landesgrenze.


----------



## sbradl (28. Mai 2019)

Eisvögel brüten doch auch so...


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Mai 2019)

sbradl schrieb:


> Eisvögel brüten doch auch so...


_Die Flussauenlandschaft entlang dieses Abschnittes der Mulde ist durch natürliche Strukturen, wie Steilabbrüche, Kiesheger und zahlreiche Altwässer geprägt. 

Im Gebiet finden Sie 30 Vogelarten der Vogelschutz-Richtlinie:


Baumfalke, Blaukehlchen, Brachpieper, Eisvogel, Fischadler, Flussuferläufer, Grauammer, Grauspecht, Heidelerche, Kiebitz, Knäkente, Löffelente, Mittelspecht, Neuntöter, Ortolan, Raubwürger, Rohrweihe, Rotmilan, Schilfrohrsänger, Schwarzmilan, Schwarzspecht, Seeadler, Sperbergrasmücke, Steinschmätzer, Tüpfelralle, Wachtelkönig, Weißstorch, Wendehals, Wespenbussard, Zwergschnäpper

_
Bestimmt der Wendehals...


----------



## slup (28. Mai 2019)

Der Eisvogel könnte es sein ist aber nicht gemeint. Die Vogelart ist normalerweise eher im Süden Europas verbreitet.
cxfahrer: Aus der Liste ist es keiner. Den Wendehals trifft man eher woanders


----------



## kodak (28. Mai 2019)

Ich sage mal einfach Mulde, Bad Düben und Eisvogel...Wendehals ist gut aber nicht wirklich charakteristisch in der Vogelwelt


----------



## slup (28. Mai 2019)

Bis auf den Eisvogel alles richtig. Wie oben schon erwähnt, ist die Vogelart eher für den Süden Europas charakteristisch und gilt bei uns als Neubürger.


----------



## gtbulls (28. Mai 2019)

Markant und kein Eisvogel - bleibt eigentlich nur der exotische Bienenfresser. Würde ich auch gerne mal live sehen


----------



## slup (28. Mai 2019)

Yes!


----------



## gtbulls (28. Mai 2019)

@kodak Bienenfresser + Mulde vs. Bad Düben = 2:1 für mich
Das neue Bild müsste aber für die Freunde des grenzwertigen Rätsels ein Fest sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (28. Mai 2019)

@gtbulls

https://www.turistika.cz/mista/vyhlidka-u-kociciho-kostela/detail

Ich würde mal sagen das war ein eleganter Schachzug, da der Herr Kodak dies schon einmal selbst abgelichtet hatte ;-) ...



kodak schrieb:


> @Leuchtentrager Danke für die Recherche ...





kodak schrieb:


> @Th. das ist natürlich vollkommen richtig, es ist die Katzenkirche ... damit auch die weitere Rätselführung kein Rätsel bleibt hier die nächsten Puzzleteile ...



Ich gebe dann einmal frei ... also wer mag?


----------



## gtbulls (28. Mai 2019)

CZ...und für die Freunde der sächsischen Tourenfreds wollte ich noch schreiben, aber da hat @kodak schon gelöst, also bitte weiter


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Mai 2019)

CZ....?

Soll ich....??







PS: das war an Ostern keine so super Idee, bei den Schneemengen da oben.
PPS: muss mich korrigieren, sorry. Das Bike liegt in Polen, aber es sind nur wenige hundert Meter nach CZ entgegen der Blickrichtung, und die Sicht geht teils auch auf CZ, und vorm Krieg war das ja eh alles ....


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2019)

Ok: Heufuder, Blick auf Schneekoppe. 

Ich gebe frei.


----------



## sbradl (30. Mai 2019)

Das ist der Heufuder? Gar nicht wieder erkannt...


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2019)

Ja an der Liftstation, nicht ganz oben.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juni 2019)




----------



## slup (1. Juni 2019)

Pisa - Der Schiefe Turm?


----------



## flashblack (8. Juni 2019)

Wasserturm in Rückmarsdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. Juni 2019)

flashblack schrieb:


> Wasserturm in Rückmarsdorf


Ja. Mach weiter


----------



## flashblack (9. Juni 2019)




----------



## kodak (9. Juni 2019)

Sollte das der Königsplatz in Hinterhermsdorf sein?


----------



## flashblack (10. Juni 2019)

Nein leider nicht, Falsches Gebirge.


----------



## ore-mountain (12. Juni 2019)

Nicht einfach. Vom Gestein würde ich Zschopau oder Schwarze Pockau tippen.


----------



## ore-mountain (12. Juni 2019)

Ach nee ... weiße Elster, Friedrich August Stein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashblack (12. Juni 2019)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Vom Gestein würde ich Zschopau oder Schwarze Pockau tippen.



Das ist ein heißer Tip!


----------



## ore-mountain (13. Juni 2019)

Dann ist das an der Talkanzel.
Ich fahr nur immer auf der anderen Hangseite. Da sind die guten Trails!


----------



## flashblack (13. Juni 2019)

Richtig! Da der Einstieg dort auf osm eine mtb scala Einordnung hat, hab ich mir ich den Weg mal angeschaut. Das Rad musste ich aber die meiste Zeit tragen.


----------



## ore-mountain (15. Juni 2019)

Falls du wieder dort mal fahren willst, kann ich dir vorher ein paar heiße Tipps geben. 

Nächstes Rätsel:


----------



## Lothar2 (16. Juni 2019)

Links neben dir ist der Sachsenring? Vor dir Glauchau und im Hintergrund das VW Werk?


----------



## ore-mountain (16. Juni 2019)

vw Werk stimmt, der Rest ist leider falsch


----------



## Lothar2 (16. Juni 2019)

Da bin ich aber auf die Lösung gespannt. Du bist ja sicher auf einem Turm. Albrechtshöhe dürfte raus fallen, Totenstein zu weit weg, bleibt eigentlich nur der GlückAuf-Turm Oelsnitz. Nur irritieren mich da die roten Dächer rechts im Ort.


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Juni 2019)

Du liegst mit deinem Ausschlussverfahren richtig! 
Glückauf-Turm auf der Deutschlandschachthalde.
Der Ort ist übrigens Lichtenstein.


----------



## Lothar2 (17. Juni 2019)

Nun dann bin ich mal gespannt wer mir sagen kann wo ich diesen schönen Text gefunden hab. Welcher Ort versteckt im Tal?


----------



## ore-mountain (18. Juni 2019)

Das klingt nach Anton. Kenne das Schild aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (18. Juni 2019)

Tatsache, das Schild steht an Antons Weg, nur wo?


----------



## Th. (18. Juni 2019)

Da es nun mal "...rätsel" heißt, rate ich mal, dass du oberhalb Rittersgrün auf dem Anton-Günther-Wanderweg Richtung Ehrenzipfel stehst.
Auf diversen Karten wird das mit Reitsteig/Hahnweg bezeichnet.
(100% geraten - war dort noch nie...)


----------



## Lothar2 (18. Juni 2019)

Schon sehr heiß, aber noch ein paar Kilometer entfernt vom Standort.


----------



## ore-mountain (18. Juni 2019)

Der Hintergrund sieht zu sehr nach Tellerhäser aus. Neben dem Skihang.


----------



## Lothar2 (18. Juni 2019)

Volltreffer.


----------



## ore-mountain (23. Juni 2019)

Neues Rätsel. Wo stehe ich?


----------



## flashblack (24. Juni 2019)

Das auf dem Bild müsste die Burg Scharfenstein sein. Also müsstest du auf dem Weg oberhalb des anderen Ufers der Zschopau sein (ca. hier Lat 50.70587 Lon 13.04985)


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Juni 2019)

Ist zwar noch etwas höher vom Standort, aber soweit richtig! 
Ist übrigens ein netter Trail am Steilhang entlang.


----------



## flashblack (24. Juni 2019)

Da es mir als exilsachse an Bildern mangelt, gebe ich frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (25. Juni 2019)

Ich habe noch was interessantes. Kann heute Abend reinstellen.


----------



## ore-mountain (25. Juni 2019)

Neues Rätsel


----------



## ore-mountain (27. Juni 2019)

Tipp: Es handelt sich um eine wintersportliche Anlage


----------



## mw.dd (27. Juni 2019)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Tipp: Es handelt sich um eine wintersportliche Anlage


Eine Schanze 
Hätte ich aus der Perspektive nicht erkannt...


----------



## gtbulls (27. Juni 2019)

- aber keine im Vogtland. Bei den anderen kenn ich mich nicht aus


----------



## ore-mountain (27. Juni 2019)

Genau eine Schanze.

Heißer Tipp: der Stoneman geht 300m Luftlinie daran vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einer90 (29. Juni 2019)

dann wird es die Schanze in Johanngeorgenstadt sein....


----------



## ore-mountain (29. Juni 2019)

Richtig!


----------



## Einer90 (30. Juni 2019)

gebe frei


----------



## ore-mountain (1. Juli 2019)

Ich hätte heute Abend noch was


----------



## ore-mountain (1. Juli 2019)

So, nächstes Rätsel. Aber so viele hab ich dann auch nicht mehr


----------



## boe_ser (2. Juli 2019)

Würde sagen, Du stehst ein kleines Stück oberhalb (nordöstlich) vom Wildpark Waschleithe mit Blick auf Markersbach (links) und Raschau (rechts).


----------



## ore-mountain (2. Juli 2019)

Markersbach und Raschau sieht man. Der Standpunkt ist aber woanders.


----------



## boe_ser (3. Juli 2019)

König-Albert-Turm mit viel Zoom?


----------



## ore-mountain (3. Juli 2019)

50 mm mit nem APS-C sind jetz keine sonderliche Vergrößerung. 
Du hast aber Recht! Ich stehe auf dem König-Albert-Turm.


----------



## boe_ser (4. Juli 2019)

Mag sein, wirkt trotzdem viel näher dran.

Da ich auf Tour eher nicht so der große Fotograf bin, geb' ich mal frei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (19. Juli 2019)

Ich könnte heut Abend noch was anbieten.


----------



## Th. (20. Juli 2019)

Der gestrige "Heute Abend" ist ja nun vorbei - ich hätte auch noch `'n paar Pixel. Darf ich?


----------



## Lothar2 (20. Juli 2019)

Aber sicher doch.


----------



## Th. (21. Juli 2019)

Dann will ich mal:



Ich sollte ehrlicherweise vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass es mir nicht vergönnt war, diese steinerne Bastion zu erklimmen.


----------



## gtbulls (21. Juli 2019)

mit Gipfelbuch  - ich weiss trotzdem nicht wo


----------



## sbradl (21. Juli 2019)

Ich war da noch nie. Aber vermutlich bin ich schonmal ganz nah dran vorbei gefahren. An dem See im Hintergrund ist mir nur zu viel los und mir missfällt der Bauwahn dort...


----------



## gtbulls (22. Juli 2019)

Nach @sbradl wäre es das Berzdorfer Ei so fotografiert, dass es eckig aussieht?


----------



## sbradl (22. Juli 2019)

Zumindest vermute ich das ganz stark, die Fauna passt auch zu der Gegend. Mir wäre sonst auch kein Findling mit Gipfelbuch bekannt.


----------



## gtbulls (22. Juli 2019)

sbradl schrieb:


> Fauna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (22. Juli 2019)

Flora mein ich natürlich


----------



## Th. (22. Juli 2019)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Nach @sbradl wäre es das Berzdorfer Ei so fotografiert, dass es eckig aussieht?


Berzdorfer Ei ist richtig - und eckig ist's nur deshalb, weil irgendwer das Ei halbiert hat. Rechts unten liegt der andere Teil...


----------



## gtbulls (22. Juli 2019)

@Th.  Die pöse Erosion oder Hobbysprengmeister

@sbradl Ich würde Dich zum Sieger erklären wollen, ohne Dich und Glas(faser)kugel wäre ich nie drauf gekommen


----------



## sbradl (23. Juli 2019)

Ich kann nichts anbieten, daher habe ich auch nicht aufgelöst


----------



## gtbulls (23. Juli 2019)

So ist das mit der Diplomatie, dann greife ich doch mal tief in die Schatzkiste


----------



## Th. (23. Juli 2019)

Ich sage mal Königsnase Obervogelgesang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (23. Juli 2019)

Völlig richtig


----------



## Th. (23. Juli 2019)

Ein wirklich schöner AP mit doch ernsterer Weihung - aber wo?


----------



## Th. (25. Juli 2019)

Ja dann schauen uns wir doch mal die Aussicht an:


----------



## Th. (25. Juli 2019)

Keiner 'ne Idee? Dann spulen wir den Film mal 'ne Viertel Stunde zurück und schauen auf den gesuchten Platz. 
Ich habe das Bild mal in Originalgröße belassen - sollte helfen.


----------



## ore-mountain (26. Juli 2019)

ist das hinten die Augustusburg?


----------



## Th. (26. Juli 2019)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> ist das hinten die Augustusburg?


Da hat sich ja das Belassen der originalen Bildgröße gelohnt .


----------



## ore-mountain (27. Juli 2019)

Ist unten im Tal die Flöha?


----------



## Th. (28. Juli 2019)

Kann ich nicht verneinen...


----------



## boe_ser (31. Juli 2019)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Ist unten im Tal die Flöha?


Allerdings  ist das Flöhatal auf dem Bild nicht wirklich sichtbar. Das Gewässer im linken Tal ist eher dunklerer Natur... 
Von dort kommend befahre ich den auf dem letzten Foto gezeigten Weg meist in entgegengesetzter Richtung.


----------



## Th. (5. August 2019)

@boe_ser hats ja quasi auf den Präsentierteller gelegt - wenn keiner lösen mag, mach' ich es heute Abend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (5. August 2019)

Ach verdammt ... bei durchforsten alter Bilder bin ich drauf gekommen ... 

Morgensternhöhe. Ich wusste doch das ich da schon war.


----------



## Th. (5. August 2019)

Das ist richtig.
Die Morgensternhöhe.


----------



## ore-mountain (6. August 2019)

Neues Rätsel


----------



## Lothar2 (6. August 2019)

Da würde ich als Standort den Höhenzug zwischen Tannenbach und Fünfebach bei Klingenthal vermuten.
 Die Aussichtspunkte Halde und Schneckenstein fallen eigentlich raus, da ich von dort aus die Schanze nicht gesehen hab.


----------



## gtbulls (7. August 2019)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Die Aussichtspunkte Halde und Schneckenstein fallen eigentlich raus, da ich von dort aus die Schanze nicht gesehen hab.


Dann bist Du an der Halde wohl zu schnell gewesen oder hattest Nebel


----------



## Lothar2 (7. August 2019)

Zu schnell trifft es dann wohl, ich glaube ganz links war noch ein Pfad zu einer Sichtlücke die ich glatt verpasst habe. 
 Die Lösung geht somit an dich.


----------



## gtbulls (7. August 2019)

@Lothar2 Wenn Du noch mal dort vorbeikommst, nimm Dir die Zeit und fahre hoch aufs Plateau - lohnt sich, bei klarer Sicht kann man bis zum Ochsenkopf etc. schauen. Und mal sehen, was @ore-mountain so meint


----------



## ore-mountain (7. August 2019)

Ja es ist auf der Halde am Schneckenstein. Du musst aber auf die obere Halde um diese Aussicht zu genießen.
Der ZickZack-Pfad von der Halde ist auch noch gut fahrbar, wuchert aber allmählich zu.
Da Lothar2 zwar den richtigen Standort genannt hat, aber ihn ausgeschlossen hat, hat streng genommen gtbulls den Vortritt.
Außer ihr einigt euch untereinander.


----------



## gtbulls (7. August 2019)

Ok, dann mach ich mal weiter. Von diesen hat Sachsen ja reichlich, aber welche isses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (8. August 2019)

Kleine Hilfe


----------



## ore-mountain (8. August 2019)

Ich gehe mal nach dem Ausschlussverfahren vor. Du bist im Vogtland unterwegs. Dort kenne ich fast alle Talsperren. Zu den ganz wenigen wo ich noch nicht war, gehört die Talsperre Werda.


----------



## gtbulls (8. August 2019)

Richtig geraten. Heisst auch Geigenbachtalsperre. Also weiter mit @ore-mountain


----------



## gtbulls (15. August 2019)

gtbulls schrieb:


> @ore-mountain


----------



## ore-mountain (17. August 2019)

Entschuldigt ... hab ich verbimmelt...

Hab nur ein grenzwertiges Rätsel:


----------



## ore-mountain (27. August 2019)

Da keiner eine Vermutung hat, nun eine Tipp:
in der Nähe befindet sich ein sehr markante "Brücke"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (27. August 2019)

Meinst Du das Prebischtor? Dann könnte es vielleicht am Kanapee sein? Ich dachte ja eher an die Gegend um Jetrichovice, aber im Sandstein kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus.


----------



## kodak (27. August 2019)

also hinten rechts sehen wir den Schneeberg von der Seite, der Turm steht links, also bist Du auf der rechten Elbseite ... vorn links neben dem markanten Gipfel ist die Kaiserkrone ... ich würde mal die Breite Kluft und die Kipphornaussicht ausschliessen wollen ... den Felsen kenne ich nicht (schäm) ... also irgendwo im Schmilkaer Gebiet und die "Brücke" ist das Prebischtor


----------



## ore-mountain (27. August 2019)

Mit dem Prebischtor liegt ihr beide schon mal richtig. Hinten rechts ist auch der Schneeberg. Der Rest ist leider falsch.


----------



## Th. (27. August 2019)

Ich grübel auch schon 'ne ganze Weile über den Felsen nach - mit der Erkenntnis, dass ich ihn nicht kenne. 
Von der Perspektive her würde ich auch auf Prebischtorgebiet schließen, direkt dort ist mir aber eben so ein Fels nicht in Erinnerung. 
Möglicherweise hast du dich ja auf den Wänden zwischen Prebischtor und Winterberg rumgetrieben (Schäferwände, Matzseidelwand, Silberwand). Vielleicht Grenzweg/Entenpfützenweg/Fremdenweg - alles schon ziemlich "grenzwertig".
Den Ort links unten halte ich für Janov mit dem Funk/Aussichtsturm.


----------



## kodak (27. August 2019)

Also grenzwertig im Sinne von an der Grenze und nicht wirklich zugänglich für jeden


----------



## Th. (27. August 2019)

...um nicht "nicht erlaubt" zu sagen.


----------



## kodak (27. August 2019)

... ich wollte nicht die Keule mit Kernzone Nationalpark schwingen..


----------



## Faszi (27. August 2019)

Reitsteigwächter


----------



## ore-mountain (27. August 2019)

zum Thema grenzwertig: Die Grenze ist etwa 300 m Luftlinie entfernt


----------



## ore-mountain (27. August 2019)

Faszi schrieb:


> Reitsteigwächter


Das ist zu weit weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (27. August 2019)

Th. schrieb:


> Den Ort links unten halte ich für Janov mit dem Funk/Aussichtsturm.


Das ist richtig. Von der Perspektive bist du aber noch zu weit weg.


----------



## Th. (27. August 2019)

Da bin ich ehrlich gespannt...
Janov liegt knapp 350m über NN. Dein Standort liegt mindestens bei 400, eher 450m. Aus dem Blickwinkel sind das dann erst die Silberwaende bis Prebischtor, sonst stimmt "Janov links" nicht mehr...
 Ich bin ehrlich neugierig...


----------



## Th. (27. August 2019)

Wobei...
(Edith: ...nee, lieber doch nicht.)


----------



## ore-mountain (27. August 2019)

Ok, nächster Tipp:
ich bin östlich vom Prebischtor


----------



## Th. (27. August 2019)

Th. schrieb:


> Wobei...
> (Edith: ...nee, lieber doch nicht.)


Hät' ich's mal gelassen - ich hatte , bevor Edith sprach, den östlichen möglichen Rand bis zum Beckstein/Festung an der Flügelwand ausgedehnt.
Und siehe da - @ore-mountain  befindet sich auf der Flügelwand-Aussicht. Der Gipfel im Vordergrund ist das Jägerhorn.
Der Witz ist, dass ich da sogar schon mal oben war - tja, das Alter, es wird jeden Tag schlimmer...





Man beachte die Politische Korrektheit in meinem Fahrtenbuch von dereinst!


----------



## ore-mountain (28. August 2019)

Alles korrekt. Hab schon gedacht es wird nicht gelöst.


----------



## Th. (28. August 2019)

Dann will ich gleich unter dem Motto "Kein Bild im MTB-Rätsel ohne MTB" (wer hatte das irgendwann mal vorgeschlagen?) weitermachen:
Ich gebe zu, es ist nicht wirklich ein Tourenrad-Ziel, auch nicht für Otto-Normalmountainbiker. Stolperbiker haben möglicherweise Spaß - weiß ich nicht...für mich wars doch schon überwiegend Tragearbeit.


----------



## Th. (30. August 2019)

Es war ja zumindest standesgemäß für mich beflaggt...



Habt ihr eigentlich eine Vorstellung, wie schwer es ist, eine im Wind flatternde Fahne in voller Entfaltung zu knipsen?


----------



## gtbulls (31. August 2019)

Th. schrieb:


> ...in voller Entfaltung...


der war gut  Im Ernst, bei ordentlich Wind ist das unmöglich. Und ohne Wind sieht man auch zu wenig, wie man hier nachlesen kann









						Krippens schönste Aussicht
					

Ein engagierter Männerclub kümmert sich um die Carolahöhe. Die Herren wollen den Blickwinkel aber noch für alle weiten.




					www.saechsische.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (31. August 2019)

gtbulls schrieb:


> der war gut  Im Ernst, bei ordentlich Wind ist das unmöglich. Und ohne Wind sieht man auch zu wenig, wie man hier nachlesen kann


Passt schon...



Und, du hast natürlich völlig recht- Carolahöhe oberhalb von Krippen.


----------



## CC. (31. August 2019)

Das Wehen der Fahne ist wichtig, aber wichtiger ist: bist Du denn auch die Treppen alle gefahren???


----------



## Th. (31. August 2019)

@CC. 


Th. schrieb:


> ...für mich wars doch schon überwiegend Tragearbeit.


----------



## gtbulls (1. September 2019)




----------



## kodak (1. September 2019)

sieht sehr stark nach hier aus


----------



## gtbulls (1. September 2019)

Na klar ist das die 3-Bistums-Ecke am Elsterradweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (1. September 2019)

oh, ein Wunder die Suchmaschine funktionierte  ... damit wir gleich bei solchen Dingen bleiben





Wo ist diese besondere Glocke zu finden?


----------



## kodak (4. September 2019)

keiner eine Idee? ... nun so viele Fotos habe ich dort nicht gemacht, da nicht viel zu sehen dort, aber einen Tipp habe ich doch: direkt hinter der Kirche schließt sich ein Schloß an, welches bis vor wenigen Jahren recht trostlos da stand, nun ist es renoviert und schicke eigentumswohnungen sind darin entstanden, dabei benötigt man eigentlich 2 Autos, um dort zu wohnen, Fahrrad bedeutet die Qual eines steilen Berges ... Mo-Fr gibt es einen Bus, am und an ... am Wochenende ist himmlische Ruhe beim ÖPNV


----------



## kodak (8. September 2019)

...so sah der Schlosshof vor der Renovierung aus


----------



## kodak (9. September 2019)

so sieht das Ensemble im Ganzen aus  ... diesen freien Blick hat man nicht mehr, alter Laubwald steht dazwischen ...


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2019)

Google Bildersuche ergibt Schloss Weisstrop bei Meissen.

Ich habe kein Bild grad...ah ne halt, ein Schloss habe ich auch, sehr hübsch dort, war aber mit Auto dort. Im Schloss gibt es eine Ausstellung zu einer sehr bekannten Brücke, die dort ums Eck ist.


----------



## kodak (9. September 2019)

@cxfahrer vollkommen richtig, die Kirche ist also auch die von Weisstropp, leider kann ich nicht sagen warum die Glocke so farbig gestaltet ist :-( ... Bei Meissen ist gut, also die Stadtgrenze Dresden ist nur wenige Meter entfernt aber vielleicht stimmt es ja wenn man den Stadtmittelpunkt nimmt...


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2019)

kodak schrieb:


> @cxfahrer vollkommen richtig, die Kirche ist also auch die von Weisstropp, leider kann ich nicht sagen warum die Glocke so farbig gestaltet ist :-( ... Bei Meissen ist gut, also die Stadtgrenze Dresden ist nur wenige Meter entfernt aber vielleicht stimmt es ja wenn man den Stadtmittelpunkt nimmt...


Stand so in Wikipedia...


----------



## kodak (9. September 2019)

@cxfahrer Ja, ich weiß, war auch nicht gegen dich gerichtet, sondern allgemein gesprochen


----------



## gtbulls (9. September 2019)

Wiki-Recherche ergab, dass die Begriffe Burg und Schloß unscharf sind, aber in Mylau heißt es Burg 
@cxfahrer  im übrigen hasste was verpasst ohne Rad


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2019)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Wiki-Recherche ergab, dass die Begriffe Burg und Schloß unscharf sind, aber in Mylau heißt es Burg
> @cxfahrer  im übrigen hasste was verpasst ohne Rad


Richtig. 
War etwas unscharf, ich hatte eigentlich das Foto von Hubertusburg nehmen wollen, die ist ja ein Schloß. 
Radfahren dort kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Aber die Landstraßen sind mit passendem Auto super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (9. September 2019)

Grenzwertig


----------



## mw.dd (9. September 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Radfahren dort kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


Dein Tourensuchstichwort heißt "linkselbische Täler"


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dein Tourensuchstichwort heißt "linkselbische Täler"


Im Vogtland? Göltzsche heisst der Fluss dort.


----------



## mw.dd (9. September 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Im Vogtland? Göltzsche heisst der Fluss dort.


Ging's nicht um Weisstropp?


----------



## kodak (9. September 2019)

Burg Mylau war inzwischen aktuell


----------



## gtbulls (10. September 2019)

Der Witz ist, dass sich in der Aufklärung zum verpassten Post ein Tip versteckt 

Gesucht ist entweder der Aussichtspunkt oder die Firma im Tal.


----------



## Th. (10. September 2019)

...und wenn man mal auf das aktuelle Foto klickt, verbirgt sich da sogar die Lösung, mit kompletten OSM-Angaben...


----------



## gtbulls (10. September 2019)

Na danke, beim Hochladen war Löschen definitiv angeklickt


----------



## Th. (10. September 2019)

@gtbulls - schnell reagiert! Sieht hübsch aus da, leider viel zu weit weg von meinem üblichen Revier.
An alle: - ich bin raus - kann ja weitergerätselt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (10. September 2019)

@Th. Danke nochmal für den Hinweis, dann lassen wir es im Rennen

@All Tip1 Nicht weit vom letzten Rätsel


----------



## Lothar2 (10. September 2019)

Dann sag ich mal das ist die "Koehler Greiz GmbH & Co. KG" nahe der Götzschmündung.

 Schöne Ecke dort fürs MTB mit vielen einladenden Steigen und Aussichtspunkten.


----------



## gtbulls (11. September 2019)

@Lothar2 Volltreffer


----------



## Lothar2 (12. September 2019)

Dann geht es hier weiter: 






Welchen Berg wollte und hab ich da erklommen?


----------



## sbradl (12. September 2019)

Sieht diesem sehr ähnlich: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Löbauer_Berg
Ist aber wahrscheinlich zu weit von deinem Revier entfernt


----------



## gtbulls (12. September 2019)

sbradl schrieb:


> Sieht diesem sehr ähnlich: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Löbauer_Berg Ist aber wahrscheinlich zu weit von deinem Revier entfernt



In der Tat frappierende Ähnlichkeit. @Lothar2 könnte ja im Osten gewesen sein, aber vielleicht ist er stoneman gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ERZfox (12. September 2019)

Ich würde ja auf den Bärenstein tippen.  Wahrscheinlich Richtung Talsperre


----------



## Lothar2 (12. September 2019)

Volltreffer ERZfox, das ist der Bärenstein aufgenommen von der Staumauer der Talsperre Cranzahl.
 Als Tourziel echt zu empfehlen. Oben erwartet einen ein netter Rundtrail, kaum genutzter Wanderweg, mit wunderbaren Aussichtspunkten in alle Richtungen.


----------



## ERZfox (13. September 2019)

Wo habe ich mich denn hier rumgetrieben?
Ich weiß nur noch, dass ich von dem Ofen, welcher ganz nah an der Grenze war, nix zu essen bekommen habe


----------



## kodak (23. September 2019)

@ERZfox ... Du darfst den Unwissenden Hinweise in Form von anderen Fotos oder in Textform geben ;-)


----------



## ERZfox (23. September 2019)

Ich bin nur mal ganz kurz vom Radweg abgekommen, welcher mich von tschechischer Seite an einer großen Talsperre vorbeigeführt hat. Auf deutscher Seite hätte ich dann mit der Bimmelbahn weiter fahren können. An dessen Bahnhof gibt es eine Pyramide in Form des Ofens.


----------



## slup (24. September 2019)

Du hast Dich um das Hammerwerk Schmalzgrube herumgetrieben. Ich hoffe Du bist dann irgendwo noch satt geworden. Die Bimmelbahn ist dann wohl die Preßnitztalbahn. Wo steht den die Pyramide? Jöhstadt?


----------



## ERZfox (24. September 2019)

Richtig.
Die Pyramide steht natürlich nur im Winter dort am Bahnhof.
Es gab sogar Jahre, da hat sie sich falsch herum gedreht


----------



## slup (25. September 2019)

Dann geht es gleich weiter. Wo im Grenzgebiet befindet sich diese Kirche?


----------



## Th. (25. September 2019)

Das ist die Kirche von Kalek, tscheschiche Seite von Rübenau.


----------



## slup (25. September 2019)

Genau
Schön anzusehen wie die Kirche erhaben und frei in der weiten, ruhigen Landschaft steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (25. September 2019)

Ok, dann endlich mal zu einer Rubrik, welche ich bei einer Radtour als essentiell ansehe: Kneipenpause!
Um vorab die Region zu klären, Rätselbild 1:


----------



## Th. (25. September 2019)

Selbstverständlich gab es dazu noch was zu trinken - und, mit Verlaub, m. E. eines der Besten (selbstredend idealtemperiert)...
Rätselbild 2:




Der geneigte Rätselfreund kann, sofern von der Kulinarik nicht völlig geblendet, den Bildern schon wesentliche Lösungsansätze entnehmen oder zumindest erahnen.


----------



## CC. (25. September 2019)

Du wirst doch jetzt nicht so weit gefahren sein...?!


----------



## Th. (25. September 2019)

CC. schrieb:


> Du wirst doch jetzt nicht so weit gefahren sein...?!


Weit fahren - ich? Soll das witzig sein? Ich bekomme momentan je nach S-Level 10-50km gekrampft. 
Nene - ich glaube du bist auf der falschen Fährte - Kulinarik blendet ...


----------



## Th. (25. September 2019)

Ok, dann Rätselbild 3:




Uups - das ist doch mehr oder weniger @slup 's?
Da lassen sich "Fake News" a'la "weit gefahren" eindeutig bloßlegen...

Nur um die eigentliche Frage noch mal zu präzisieren - wo gibt es die leckersten Semmelknödel+Szegediner Gulasch und dazu (the best of beer ) Bernard..?


----------



## Lothar2 (25. September 2019)

Das Essen ist eindeutig Tschechisch. Und die Kirche doch wieder St. Wenzel in Kalek?


----------



## Th. (26. September 2019)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Das Essen ist eindeutig Tschechisch. Und die Kirche doch wieder St. Wenzel in Kalek?


Beides richtig. Wo die Kirche steht, ist ja schon geklärt, bleibt die Frage nach der Lokalität. Dank der digitalen Fotografie erinnerte ich mich, dass Kirche und Bier am selben Tag gesichtet wurde - dazwischen lagen allerdings ein paar Zeiteinheiten und rund 16km - du siehst also @CC. weder weit noch schnell. Nichtsdestotrotz zielstrebig .
Nächster Tipp: Die Grenze ist max. 100m entfernt, offizieller Grenzübergang vielleicht 500m. Aber wer will schon nach D zurück, wenn man in CZ auf einer Piste weiterfahren kann, welche unmittelbar mit der gesuchten Lokalität zusammenhängt und in der nächsten Ortschaft eine weitere Pivnice einlädt...


----------



## boe_ser (26. September 2019)

Da wirste wohl in Böhmisch Katharinaberg am Eisenbahnwagon sitzen...


----------



## CC. (26. September 2019)

Ja, so ein Schleckermäulchen. Kein Wunder, wenn Du nicht weiter rumkommst 
Den Eisenbahnwagon sieht man hinterm Bierglas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (26. September 2019)

boe_ser schrieb:


> Da wirste wohl in Böhmisch Katharinaberg am Eisenbahnwagon sitzen...


Das ist natürlich genauso goldrichtig wie das svetly Bernard...



Restaurace Krušnohorský Expres
Somit ist @boe_ser dran.



CC. schrieb:


> Ja, so ein Schleckermäulchen. Kein Wunder, wenn Du nicht weiter rumkommst
> (...)


Da hast du nicht unrecht. Andererseits - warum sich quälen...? Das Gute liegt meist näher als man denkt...


----------



## boe_ser (27. September 2019)

Kann aber bissel dauern (bin nicht so der große Fotograf auf Tour).

Gebe daher auch gern frei.


----------



## gtbulls (27. September 2019)

boe_ser schrieb:


> bin nicht so der große Fotograf auf Tour



geht anderen auch so  Solche Rätsel wie das von @Th. machen richtig Appetit, also im doppelten Sinne


----------



## CC. (6. Oktober 2019)

Damit wir hier keine thüringischen Verhältnisse bekommen, gibts ein Bild zwischendurch.
Wo ist der (legale) Standort?


----------



## Lothar2 (6. Oktober 2019)

Top. Auf jeden Fall schon mal ein sehr beeindruckendes Felsmassiv.  Sieht mir schwer nach Ostsachsen aus.


----------



## LoneGunman (7. Oktober 2019)

neee, das ist in der Sächsischen: Gamrig links, Rathener Felsen rechts im Hintergrund.
Legal deutet darauf hin, dass am Standort eine Radroute ins Polenztal führt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (7. Oktober 2019)

Der Loddar hats schon richtig eingegrenzt  
LoneGunman ist näher am Detail. Das mit dem Radweg ist wohl richtig,  mußte ich aber erst recherchieren. 
Mir fehlt noch ein Schlüsselwort...


----------



## LoneGunman (7. Oktober 2019)

ein Schlüsselwort... 

mir fällt da nur der Ziegenrückenstraße/Mühlweg ein?


----------



## CC. (7. Oktober 2019)

LoneGunman schrieb:


> ein Schlüsselwort...
> ... Ziegenrückenstraße...?


----------



## LoneGunman (7. Oktober 2019)

super 

da will ich auch mal. Ist schon paar Tage her, aber wo könnte das sein?


----------



## kodak (7. Oktober 2019)

Wildwiese mit Blick auf die hohe Liebe...sagt mein Bauchgefühl


----------



## LoneGunman (7. Oktober 2019)

Ne, falsch, zugegeben viele Hinweise gibt das Bild nicht. Heut Abend oder morgen früh stell ich noch ein weiteres Bild ein da könnte man drauf kommen.


----------



## slup (7. Oktober 2019)

Wenn das rechts ein Bach ist, könnte es das Polenztal oder eventuell auch noch das Sebnitztal sein.


----------



## LoneGunman (7. Oktober 2019)

Rätselbild 2


----------



## kodak (7. Oktober 2019)

Sollte es das sebnitzbachtal sein, eine der vielen Unterführungen hinter kohlbachmuhle Richtung sebnitz...aber ganz im Ernst, das eindeutige Merkmal fällt mir auch hier schwer zu finden


----------



## Faszi (8. Oktober 2019)

Buttermilchmühle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoneGunman (8. Oktober 2019)

Absolut richtig!  Die ehemalige Buttermilchmühle ist quasi hinter mir.

Unter der Bahnunterführung (Sebnitztalbahn) geht es ins Schwarzbachtal, rechts geht es entlang der Sebnitz bis zum selbigen Ort
Im Schwarzbachtal gab es mal eine Schmalspurbahn die gerade zumindest in Teilen wieder erbaut wird. Gibt fürs MTB ein paar ganz nette Nebentäler hier.


----------



## Faszi (8. Oktober 2019)

Schöne Gegend im Sebnitztal, Radeln Wandern und Bahnfahren, alles gut machbar!
Aber hier gleich das neue Rätsel, wo stehe ich?


----------



## kodak (8. Oktober 2019)

Wieder aus dem Bauch heraus
In der Nähe von Brabschütz, 01156 Dresden da ich meine das ist der Funkturm an den Zwischenspeicher am PSW Niederwartha 








						51°04'19.9"N 13°37'26.6"E · Cossebauder Weg, 01156 Dresden
					

Cossebauder Weg, 01156 Dresden




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Faszi (8. Oktober 2019)

Leider ziemlich kalt...
Aber die Region im gesamten stimmt schonmal


----------



## LoneGunman (8. Oktober 2019)

ich erkenne hier den Funkturm Windberg/Bannewitz

Standort irgendwo hier








						50°57'50.2"N 13°43'34.9"E · Brösgen, 01728 Bannewitz
					

Brösgen, 01728 Bannewitz




					www.google.de
				




Kann aber auch ganz woanders sein, der Winkel vom Obstbaum vorn passt irgendwie nicht so recht , aber das Panorama kommt mir ziemlich bekannt vor _grübel_


----------



## Faszi (8. Oktober 2019)

@LoneGunman 
Leider auch kalt...


----------



## kodak (8. Oktober 2019)

Also keiner der beiden genannten Funktürme oder nur der falsche Standort? Rippien hatte ich auch erst auf dem Radar aber irgendwie hatte ich das mit den Häusern nicht hinbekommen...


----------



## Faszi (8. Oktober 2019)

Keiner der Funktürme


----------



## Faszi (9. Oktober 2019)

Naja, da drehen wir uns mal um ca. 180°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (10. Oktober 2019)

@Faszi Eine Bitte: Könntest Du Deine Bilder künftig per BBB einbinden, dann wird beim Klick darauf das Hochgeladene auf der IBC-Fotoseite in Groß angezeigt. Derzeit bekomme ich da nur ein "Oops, ...Problem". Vielen Dank.

Aktuell bin ich allerdings chancenlos. Vielleicht hülfe es den Insidern aus dem Osten


----------



## Faszi (10. Oktober 2019)

@gtbulls Habs gleich mal geändert, vielen Dank für den Hinweis


----------



## Faszi (11. Oktober 2019)

Na da wollen wir mal am Zoom drehen:


----------



## kodak (11. Oktober 2019)

Okay, der kleine Funkturm steht dann oberhalb von Schönfeld...der große Spargel ist klar...


----------



## Faszi (11. Oktober 2019)

Aber wo stehe ich?


----------



## slup (11. Oktober 2019)

Schutzhütte auf der Höhe Bischofsweg östlich von Ullersdorf. Kirche dürfte in Großerkmannsdorf stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (11. Oktober 2019)

@slup 
Alles richtig, Gratulation!!
Weiter gehts mit slup


----------



## slup (11. Oktober 2019)

Dann geht es gleich weiter.
Wo schlängelt sich dieser Weg?


----------



## Faszi (11. Oktober 2019)

Zittauer Gebirge?


----------



## slup (11. Oktober 2019)

Leider nein. Zu weit östlich.


----------



## kodak (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde mal grob sagen das hinten links dss Elbtal sein könnte, von rechts mündet ein anderes Tal ein, vielleicht das Kirnitzschtal...


----------



## slup (12. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Kodak
mit dem ersten Fluss liegst Du falsch. Aber mit dem zweiten Gewässer bist Du ziemlich nah dran am Standpunkt.

So geht der Weg weiter


----------



## slup (14. Oktober 2019)

So. Das Eingangsbild in voller Größe. Jetzt dürfte es nicht mehr schwer sein den Standort zu bestimmen.


----------



## kodak (14. Oktober 2019)

Folgenweg · 01855 Sebnitz
					

01855 Sebnitz




					maps.app.goo.gl
				



Leider bin ich den Panoramaweg erst ab Altendorf bisher gelaufen und kirnitzschtal kannte ich auch nur die andere Seite richtig, muß ich unbedingt ändern, wenn ich wieder kann..


----------



## slup (14. Oktober 2019)

Richtig. 
Bin mit dem Rennrad einfach mal dem anfangs vielversprechenden Asphaltsträßchen gefolgt. Das wurde dann ab der Hangkante zum Kirnitzschtal zum reinen Wanderweg.


----------



## kodak (15. Oktober 2019)

@slup ich dachte es wäre ein crosser aber RR ist dann kein Spaß mehr

Wo findet man dieses Relikt sehr markant angebracht, wobei der Ort nichts mit dieser Ambulanz zu tun hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (16. Oktober 2019)

Etwas mehr Bild 

 

Die Rückseite des Gebäudes schmücken diese Kunstwerke


----------



## kodak (17. Oktober 2019)

Keiner eine Idee? Nun gut, also ein Foto mit Fahrrad und mehr Inhalt


----------



## slup (18. Oktober 2019)

Keine Ahnung zum Standort. 
Das linke Kunstwerk könnte auf einen Ort mit Fischereitradition hinweisen. Wo steht oder stand eine solche Bogenbrücke mit dem Mittelturm? Elbe, Mulde?
Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## kodak (18. Oktober 2019)

@slup leider nicht, leider haben die Kunstwerke keinen Bezug zur Örtlichkeit, ebenso wie das Ambulanz Schild... 
Es klappert dort auch schon länger nichts mehr, sondern es wid gefeiert, getrunken und gegessen obwohl der Name eben eher "es klappert die..."hindeutet...


----------



## kodak (19. Oktober 2019)

... Rauschend war da bestimmt auch nicht viel, naja in der heutigen Zeit ist man froh wenn es überhaupt lebt... 
Die Örtlichkeit steht übrigens am Anfang/Ende eines wunderschönen Tales, im oberen Teil gerade breit genug für Einbahnstraße, weiter unten dann öffnet es sich und ein Schloss steht auf seiner linken Seite, auch so ein Gebäude was nicht ganz im Fokus der Öffentlichkeit steht, dabei hatte es einmal eine berühmte Bibliothek suf deren Grundlage die SLUB zurückgeht


----------



## slup (19. Oktober 2019)

Na dann
Eutschützer Mühle und Schloss Nöthnitz


----------



## kodak (19. Oktober 2019)

@slup so soll es sein...auf geht es also mit einem neuen ? von @slup


----------



## slup (19. Oktober 2019)

Die Mühle war mir unbekannt. Im Hof von Schloss Nöthnitz stand ich schon. Entscheidend war der Hinweis auf die Bibliothek.

Weiter geht es mit diesem Bild. Gesucht ist der Standpunkt des Fotografen und der Name der Ortschaft


----------



## Faszi (19. Oktober 2019)

Ehrenmal Wünschendorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (19. Oktober 2019)

Das ging ja schnell. Ist ein schöner Ort um die Herbstsonne und Aussicht zu genießen.
Faszi ist dran.


----------



## Faszi (19. Oktober 2019)

Geht erst Montag weiter, bin unterwegs.


----------



## Pio1 (19. Oktober 2019)

Faszi schrieb:


> Geht erst Montag weiter, bin unterwegs.




Schade....

Gruss


----------



## Faszi (20. Oktober 2019)

Pio1 schrieb:


> Schade....
> 
> Gruss


Na, wenn Du mich so lieb bittest....



Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## kodak (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde mal das Suchgebiet auf das Osterzgebirge eingrenzen wollen auf Grund des Hauses im Vordergrund


----------



## Faszi (21. Oktober 2019)

@kodak
Leider kalt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (22. Oktober 2019)

Na da will ich mal am Zoom drehen:


----------



## Pio1 (22. Oktober 2019)

@Faszi 

Danke!

Gruß


----------



## Faszi (23. Oktober 2019)

Könnten wir jetzt den Blick nach rechts schweifen lassen würden wir einen Berg sehen wo gar kleine Geschöpfe ihr zuhause haben.


----------



## slup (23. Oktober 2019)

Berg bewohnende Zwerge gibt es im Cottaer Spitzberg, im Hutberg Weißig oder gar im Löbauer Berg. Nur den Kirchturm dazu finde ich nicht.


----------



## Faszi (23. Oktober 2019)

Also Zwerge ist schonmal richtig, aber die Berge sind alle KALT...


----------



## Th. (23. Oktober 2019)

Zwerge sind wohl auch im Striegistal ab und an unterwegs...
... ist aber (glaube ich zumindest) nichts mit Berg.


----------



## Faszi (23. Oktober 2019)

Mag wohl sein, aber die Kirche werden sie nicht auffinden...


----------



## kodak (23. Oktober 2019)

Na dann gebe es noch die zwergenhöhle, dann wäre es die Kirche in dürrohrsdorf dittersbach, da passt auch das Gebäude davor https://maps.app.goo.gl/9Frm1zof8s7XTgcb7


----------



## Faszi (23. Oktober 2019)

Genau, richtig, die Kirche in Dürröhrsdorf Dittersbach
Der Googlelink zeigt aber ganz woanders hin??
Weiter geht es auf jeden Fall mit @kodak


----------



## kodak (23. Oktober 2019)

@Faszi sollte eigentlich Hauptstraße 111 in dürrohrsdorf dittersbach sein der link, am phone ist es auch so... 
@All Morgen gibt es ein neues Bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (23. Oktober 2019)

@kodak Ist schon manchmal komisch mit den Maplinks, verstehe ich auch nicht....
Nochmal gecheckt, der Marker ist an der richtigen Stelle aber das Fenster öffnet sich in Langenwolmsdorf..
Ich dachte das Rätsel ist einfacher, aber so war es doch auch schön.


----------



## kodak (24. Oktober 2019)

Diese diletantischen Sprayer immer wieder :-( ...

@Faszi die Perspektive war genial, so soll es aber auch sein, also ein wenig Rätsel


----------



## Faszi (24. Oktober 2019)

Sehe ich da schon ein fremdes Land?


----------



## kodak (24. Oktober 2019)

@Faszi also ich kenne deine Sehstärke nicht aber ich glaube so scharf löst die Handycam nicht auf, also ich sage mal Nein


----------



## gtbulls (24. Oktober 2019)

Auf jeden Fall ist es plattes Land ... und wenn es nicht mal Brrrandenburrg ist dann vielleicht Nordsachsen?


----------



## kodak (24. Oktober 2019)

@gtbulls ... Oh nein, da liegt wohl eine arge optische Täuschung vor, plattes Land ist es bestimmt nicht, vor allem mein Standpunkt muss unbedingt oben sein, sonst macht es keinen Sinn...also nichts Brandenburg oder Nordsachsen, alles viel zu flach


----------



## Th. (24. Oktober 2019)

Ein überraschend einfaches Rätsel diesmal von @kodak 



kodak schrieb:


> Diese diletantischen Sprayer immer wieder :-( ...



Man kann es nämlich noch lesen, bzw. sich die Lösung erschließen, sofern man die Säule ihrer ursprünglichen Aufgabe zuordnen kann und in der entsprechenden Liste bei Wiki...usw.


----------



## kodak (24. Oktober 2019)

@Th. ...ja, deswegen ja schon der Wink mit dem Zaunspfahl "diletantisch"...die Säulen hatten wir ja schon öfters hier als Rätsel


----------



## kodak (24. Oktober 2019)

... so, damit es leicht bleibt und bei manchem Teilnehmer sich der Gehirnknoten löst gleich ein 2. Bild ... irgendwas Besonderes versteckt sich natürlich auch hier im Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (24. Oktober 2019)

Am Horizont meine ich die Halsbrückener Esse zu sehen.


----------



## kodak (24. Oktober 2019)

@Faszi dieser Aussage würde ich nicht widersprechen


----------



## kodak (25. Oktober 2019)

Also was haben wir denn an Infos:

-der Stein hat eine Funktion gehabt 
-es ist nicht der erste Stein mit dieser Funktion, der Herr @Th. hatte sogar mal den Ausgangspunkt für diese Funktion als Bilderrätsel 
-der Sprayer war ein Anfänger, in der richtigen Auflösung kann man viel sehen 
-wir haben freien Blick, zum Beispiel auf die Halsbrücker Esse


Also noch ein Hinweis:
Geometrie ist cool


----------



## mk100 (25. Oktober 2019)

ich geh mal raten. Königlich-Sächsische Triangulationspunkt Neukirchen bei Freiberg. lt OSM soll da auch ein Windrad stehen.


----------



## Faszi (25. Oktober 2019)

Mist, zu spät
Schönes Rätsel da ja auch in der entsprechenden Liste ein Foto von dem Stein fehlt.


----------



## kodak (25. Oktober 2019)

@mk100 das ist natürlich vollkommen richtig, ein Vermessungspunkt 2. Ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk100 (25. Oktober 2019)

dann will ich die Gegend mal verlassen. Wo raste ich hier?


----------



## mk100 (28. Oktober 2019)

Keiner eine Idee? Oder alle bei dem schönen Wetter am WE unterwegs? Dann mal ein paar mehr Infos im Bild.


----------



## Lothar2 (28. Oktober 2019)

Idee schon, aber wo genau? Ich würde sagen es ist irgendwo kurz nach Eibenstock oberhalb der Karlsbader Strasse am Waldrand.


----------



## mk100 (28. Oktober 2019)

Die Gegend ist schon richtig. Nur der Winkel zum "Berg" stimmt nicht.


----------



## mk100 (29. Oktober 2019)

So heute nun das komplette Bild.


----------



## ore-mountain (29. Oktober 2019)

Burghardtgrün


----------



## mk100 (29. Oktober 2019)

@ore-mountain Stimmt genau. Kleiner, feiner und neuer Wanderrastplatz.


----------



## gtbulls (4. November 2019)

@ore-mountain


----------



## ore-mountain (4. November 2019)

nächstes Rätsel


----------



## Lothar2 (4. November 2019)

Wenn mich nicht Alles täuscht, dann bist du auf dem Velký Špičák und schaust über die Talsperre Preßnitz in Richtung Jelení hora.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (5. November 2019)

Richtig, der große Spitzberg


----------



## Lothar2 (5. November 2019)

Nun denn, da bin ich doch letztens einer Bahnstrecke gefolgt. Züge habe ich keine angetroffen, aber das Wrack des letzten Bahnwärters. Er scheint recht übereilt sein Anwesen verlassen zu haben, denn es steht vom Zustand her seinem KFZ in nichts nach.
An welchem nächstgelegenen Bahnhof hätte ich vor Jahrzehnten einen Zug zwecks Heimreise nutzen können?


----------



## slup (9. November 2019)

Es sind wohl weitere Hinweise angebracht


----------



## Lothar2 (9. November 2019)

Gute Idee,

 dann folgen wir dem Weg einmal 200m den Hang hinauf und schauen hinunter in das Tal der ehemaligen Bahnstrecke .... - ....


----------



## Lothar2 (9. November 2019)

Und wenige hundert Meter vor erreichen des verwahrlosten Grundstückes bot sich dieser wundervolle Ausblick.


----------



## Lothar2 (11. November 2019)

Guten Morgen,

 dann folgt jetzt der ultimative Tip. Die Strecke wurde letztmalig am 27. September 1975 durchgängig von Reisezügen befahren und kurze Zeit später stand ein imposantes Bauwerk dem weiteren Betrieb im Weg.



 Ab  1. Januar 1979 konnte dann auch am gesuchten Bahnhof nicht mehr in den Zug gestiegen werden, um per Bahn  ins obere Vogtland zu gelangen.


----------



## mk100 (11. November 2019)

Schönheide Ost / Wilzschhaus


----------



## Lothar2 (11. November 2019)

Richtig.  Welch schwere Geburt.


----------



## mk100 (11. November 2019)

Weiter gehts. Wo stehe ich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (11. November 2019)

Das ist glaube ich leicht, nachdem das Gebiet jetzt zum Weltkulturerbe zählt. Ich tippe einfach mal auf den wunderbar vom Bewuchs befreiten "Kleinen Hirschenstein" im Hohen Forst bei Kirchberg.


----------



## mk100 (11. November 2019)

Richtig. Zu leicht.


----------



## ore-mountain (11. November 2019)

Borkenkäfer sei Dank


----------



## Lothar2 (11. November 2019)

Ja, wind und Borkenkäfer bringen endlich unsere schönen Felsformationen wieder ans Tageslicht. Es verstecken sich da noch so einige im dunkel des Waldes.
 Bei Sonnenuntergang ist es übrigens auf dem Gipfel besonders schön.






Nächstes Rätsel folgt .....


----------



## Lothar2 (11. November 2019)

Auf welchem Berg findet man diesen Ausichtsturm?


----------



## mk100 (11. November 2019)

Keilberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (11. November 2019)

Das war dann wohl zu einfach.


----------



## mk100 (11. November 2019)

Ich geb mal frei, da ich so schnell kein Bild habe.


----------



## Th. (11. November 2019)

Dann das vielleicht - ich glaube in dem definierten naturschutztechnischem Areal der einzige "Downhill"...


----------



## Th. (13. November 2019)

Das gesamte Ausmaß zeigt sich von unten - und man kann auch erkennen, dass dies ein von Menschenhirn und-hand geschaffenes Kleinod ist.


----------



## Th. (14. November 2019)

Falls sich jemand gefragt hat, wozu ich eine Lampe am Lenker habe - u.a. auch deshalb:





Hügel und Tunnel haben übrigens einen direkten Zusammenhang (glaube ich zumindest)...


----------



## kodak (15. November 2019)

Also den Tunnel würde ich einmal an die A13 verorten, allerdings fällt es mir schwer den downhill zu verorten


----------



## Th. (15. November 2019)

kodak schrieb:


> Also den Tunnel würde ich einmal an die A13 verorten...


Das ist schon mal richtig.
Der (künstliche) Hügel (ohne Namen) liegt am Rande einer (natürlichen) Hügelkette, welche Ende der 90er Jahre mal für viel Unruhe bei den Anwohnern sorgte.
Witzigerweise war (neben vielen anderen Gründen) ein industrielles Großprojekt (ist auf dem ersten Bild zu sehen) in, naja, sagen wir mal "mittelbarer" Nähe äußerst hilfreich bei der Verhinderung dieses weiteren kommerziellen Projektes in besagter Hügelkette.
Den "Downhill-Hügel" gab es zu der Zeit allerdings schon, wenn auch optisch noch etwas anders und hat auch überhaupt nichts mit beiden erwähnten Projekten zu tun.


----------



## kodak (15. November 2019)

AMD ist die Fabrik (Globalfoundries heute), Moritzburger Kleinkuppenlandschaft und das ist der Standort ... man sollte eben nicht immer alles auf dem Mäusekino anschauen ;-) ... irgendwie kam mir dieser Baumstamm an der Auffahrt schon bekannt vor, konnte ihn aber nicht mehr richtig zuordnen, habe auch nie die Auffahrt probiert (warum eigentlich nicht ?) sondern bin nur unten vorbei Richtung AS Marsdorf


----------



## Th. (15. November 2019)

Der verlinkte Punkt stimmt nicht - es sind 375m weiter südsüdwestlich (Koordinaten: 51.151669, 13.744489). Allerdings weiß ich, das google.maps manchmal (warum auch immer) die Geo-Daten eigenständig verändert (Rasterpunkte?). Im Satellitenmodus sieht man auch den "Downhill", in OSM ist dort ein AP eingezeichnet - aber prinzipiell hat @kodak recht und ist dran.

Ergänzend vielleicht noch die Erklärungen zu den Tipps: Der Hügel ist der Rest der Erdaushübe vom Um-/Ausbau des Autobahnkreuzes DD-Nord so Mitte der 90er Jahre -> vom fotografierten Tunnel unter dem A13 Abzweig könnte also auch bissel Zeugs da rumliegen... (das glaube ich zumindest mal gelesen zu haben - kann also auch nur gefährliches Halbwissen sein...)
In den 90ern hatte sich eine Firma gewogen gefühlt, unweit von dort einen Steinbruch für Grauwacke (in dem Fall mindere Gesteinsqualität, welche höchstens als Basisschotter zum Straßenbau getaugt hätte) betreiben zu wollen. Das scheiterte schlussendlich am massiven Widerstand von Naturschutz- und Anwohnerinitiativen. Auch AMD legte dagegen so 1995/96 eine Bedenkenanzeige ein, da durch die Erschütterungen der Sprengungen möglicherweise die Chip-Wafer von der Anlage hüpfen... So wurde daraus dann 1998 ein LSG und die Steinbruchfirma hatte verloren. (und das stimmt nun wirklich)
Nun gut - ich persönlich fahre dort sehr gern herum, ein Steinbruch wäre da wahrscheinlich nicht so der Brüller. 

Also @kodak  - weitermachen.


----------



## Th. (15. November 2019)

kodak schrieb:


> ... habe auch nie die Auffahrt probiert (warum eigentlich nicht ?) ...


weil man von hinten leichter hochkommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (16. November 2019)

@Th. mit der Grauwacke hatte ich schon wieder verdrängt, kenne nur noch die Aufregung wegen der AMD Ansiedlung, was natürlich gegenüber einem Steinbruch harmlos ist, da wesentlich mehr Wertschöpfung und langlebiger

Wenn ich wieder langsam einsteigen kann in das Radl-Geschäft schaue ich mir das einmal an, dauert aber mindestens bis Frühjahr 2020 :-(

so, mein neues Rätsel startet mal etwas ungewöhnlich, eine Malerei im Freien ... welches Schloß aber ist dort abgebildet?


----------



## CC. (16. November 2019)

kodak schrieb:


> Wenn ich wieder langsam einsteigen kann in das Radl-Geschäft schaue ich mir das einmal an, dauert aber mindestens bis Frühjahr 2020 :-(


Hu??


----------



## kodak (16. November 2019)

@CC.  Tibiakopffraktur Typ C aber die OP sind alle gut überstanden, jetzt Metal insider

Aber hier geht es um das Foto...?


----------



## CC. (16. November 2019)

Öha. Gute Besserung!


----------



## gtbulls (16. November 2019)

Schließe mich an - alles Gute @kodak !


----------



## kodak (17. November 2019)

@All Danke für die Wünsche, bin zuversichtlich das alles wieder wird  und keine Angst, Bilder habe ich noch ein paar auf Vorrat

aber bleiben wir beim Rätsel, hier einmal der Standort des Gemäldes als erster Tipp


----------



## slup (18. November 2019)

Schloss Lauterbach
Auch von mir Gute Besserung


----------



## kodak (19. November 2019)

@slup das ist natürlich vollkommen richtig ... es ist Schloß Lauterbach, der Förderverein macht sehr nette Konzerte dort, so bin auch ich darauf aufmerksam geworden  
hier noch ein paar Informationen und ein "richtiges" Bild von Schloß und Schloßgarten









PS: Gestern war wieder Stunde der Wahrheit, alles bestens meinte die Ärztin, Röntgenbild zeigt eine sehr gute Heilung, Belastung von 20 kg auf voll gegeben und ab 02.12. ambulante Reha ... Ergometer in der Physio geht auch schon ... Danke für die Wünsche nochmals.


----------



## slup (19. November 2019)

Mit dem Rennrad planlos auf einem Wanderweg unterwegs kam ich aus dem Wald und erblickte dieses Baumhaus. Einige Meter weiter in Richtung Westen ergab sich eine wundervolle Aussicht. Wo steht das Baumhaus und auf was für ein Gebilde blickt man vom Aussichtspunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.malcom (19. November 2019)

Hier so?
Wildgehege Kleinhennersdorf.


----------



## kodak (19. November 2019)

Früher war da kein Baumhaus sondern eine Holzeisenbahn, wie sich die Zeiten ändern, wenn es dort unterhalb der Kleinhennersdorfer Steine sein sollte


----------



## slup (19. November 2019)

@mr.malcom
Völlig richtig. Hier noch die passende Aussicht auf die Schrammsteine


----------



## mr.malcom (20. November 2019)

Hatte ca. 100m von deinem Standort entfernt hier auch ein Fotorätsel gepostet.

Habe aktuell keine wirklich schweren Bilder. Vermutlich wird es gelöst bevor ich den Beitrag schreibe:


----------



## kodak (20. November 2019)

Deciner Schneeberg?


----------



## mr.malcom (20. November 2019)

...grmpf... was hab ich gesagt?  

@kodak alles richtig, damit bist du dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (20. November 2019)

@mr.malcom sorry aber solche Steilvorlagen, wenn man gerade nach Knee Protektoren als Metal Insider (das will ja noch eine Weile geschützt werden, das gibt bestimmt nicht so einfach nach ;-) ) sucht  aber der Herr @Th. hatte mit dem Fuchsberg schon ein ähnliches Erlebnis 

Also wollen wir den Schwierigkeitsgrad mal hoffentlich steigern:

Zwei verrückte machten sich auf den Weg, jeder hatte ein paar weisse Flecken auf der Landkarte und so kam es das sie irgendwo einfach abbogen um diese zu löschen, ganz nach dem Motto irgendwo kommen wir auch wieder raus (oder müssen halt umkehren), da stiessen sie auf einen interessanten Wegweiser, der Weg sah nach Abenteuer schon am Anfang aus:





es wurde immer besser, der Kollege als alter Crosser fand es Klasse ... endlich absteigen dürfen und den Baumstamm überrennen ;-)





dann standen wir auch schon am Ziel ... was aber war dort einmal und was ist dort noch immer unter der Betonplatte? Wo bfinden wir uns nur (ausser in Natur pur)





Für die nachfolgenden Suchenden haben wir den Baumstamm zur Seite geräumt, auf denn, dass diese Sackgasse viele aufsuchen bevor sie völlig zugewuchert ist ... happy Trails und fleißiges Rätselraten


----------



## kodak (21. November 2019)

okay, noch ein Bild, wie man sehen kann hatte man wohl vor kurzer Zeit erst wieder neu alles betoniert teilweise ... 





ist auch ganz wichtig das alles unter dem Beton so bleibt wie es ist, war schon langwierig genug es zu bauen (heute wohl eher unvorstellbar), insgesamt 38 Jahre ... dieser Punkt hier wird auch unter "1." geführt


----------



## kodak (21. November 2019)

Die Zählung würde bei 8 aufhören obwohl nur sieben geplant waren... ?


----------



## Th. (22. November 2019)

Kann es sein, dass bei "4", "7" und "8" Gebäude draufstehen?


----------



## kodak (22. November 2019)

@Th. Das würde ich einmal so unterschreiben, man kann auch nicht alles erhalten, direkt kenne ich nur 4....sehr schön anzusehen...hier geht es darum das ihr alle es euch anschauen geht bevor die Natur es komplett übernommen hat


----------



## Th. (22. November 2019)

Ich kenne eigentlich nur das Areal um Nr.5 herum - im Zuge der Grabentour kommt man am V.Lichtloch des Rothschönberger Stolln vorbei. Im Bereich des von euch ge- und besuchten I. Lichtlochs war ich noch nicht. 
(Einen weiteren interessanten Punkt fürs Allgemeinwissen findet man allerdings unweit in Deutschenbora... )


----------



## kodak (22. November 2019)

@Th. Erst einmal Glückwunsch, ist natürlich richtig 
Wir sind ja nur durch Zufall darauf gestoßen und dann mussten wir auch hin ;-) 
Die Grabentour ist natürlich viel schöner und auch die Anlage in Rheinsberg ist sehr schön anzusehen, übrigens sehr schönes Bad dort auch. 
Also dann @Th. Wir sind gespannt


----------



## Th. (22. November 2019)

Bin aus verschiedenen Gründen in letzter Zeit auch kaum noch per Rad unterwegs - wie es der Zufall so will, durchforste ich gerade alte Festplatten nach Bildern durch. Da tauchen natürlich Bilder (und damit Geschichten) auf, welche fast schon vergessen waren. Unter Anderen z.B. das Bild meines zweiten MTB (vom Ersten gibt es wahrscheinlich wirklich keins!). Das ist ein Kästle 44.0 von 1994 (Kaufpreis damals ca. 1600DM, glaube ich) und zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme schon 10 Jahre alt. In dem Zeitraum endeckte ich die MTB-Tourerei für mich und das war eine der ersten Fahrten, welche ich aber ganz intensiv in Erinnerung habe (Kälte, Wind, innerer Schweinehund, Aufgabe - Notausfahrt...).




Jetzt habe ich in der ganzen Sentimentalität die "Frage" vergessen - also wo war ich hier im November 2004?
(ist gar nicht schwer, kein wirkliches Rätsel eigentlich...)


----------



## kodak (23. November 2019)

Kahleberg...so eine schöne Aussicht dort, aber das Rad ist auch eine sehr schöne Reminiszenz an die Zeit von 26"









Gern gebe ich einmal FREI ... also wer wollte schon immer mal und kam nicht zum Zug? (sobald @Th.  bestätigt hat)


----------



## Th. (23. November 2019)

Natürlich Kahleberg.

Das Rätsel ist somit frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (2. Dezember 2019)

eine Woche freigegeben und keiner will? ... dann nehme ich mal selbst meine Einladung an, damit es hier weitergeht 




ich bin etwas grenzlastig unterwegs hier ;-)


----------



## Th. (2. Dezember 2019)

Böhmen irgendwo, rechts hinten könnte der Geltsch sein....?


----------



## slup (3. Dezember 2019)

Jo müsste der Sedlo sein. Aus Richtung Kelchberg/ Trebusin/ Jungfrau
Ist auf jeden Fall schon nicht mehr grenzlastig.


----------



## kodak (3. Dezember 2019)

@Th. & @slup Also mit dem Sedlo würde ich auch ja sagen, auf Grund eines Bilderstudiums, allerdings bin ich wirklich grenzwertig unterwegs, die von @slup genannten Ortschaften/Berge sind nicht in der Nähe, genau kann ich den Sedlo auch nicht bestätigen, dafür fehlt mir das böhmische Wissen...morgen gibt es mehr Bild


----------



## kodak (4. Dezember 2019)

also weiter geht es beim fleißigen rätseln mit einem mehr an Sicht ... steht direkt am Wegesrand, die meisten kommen nur bis zu etwas sich rechts davon erhebt, ein letzter sinnvoller Umkehrpunkt für bahnreisende Skifahrer ...


----------



## slup (4. Dezember 2019)

Ohne die Situation zu kennen. Sieht nach Südhang Osterzgebirge aus. Vielleicht irgendwo zwischen Mückentürmchen und Adolfsgrün?


----------



## kodak (4. Dezember 2019)

@slup so kann man es gelten lassen, 300 m entfernt thront das Mückentürmchen, die angesprochene Erhebung, wenn man die Hohe Tour fahren möchte, denn die nächste Haltestelle ist Schmilka, am Mückentürmchen kann man noch gut umdrehen nach Altenberg...


----------



## slup (5. Dezember 2019)

@kodak Der Berg auf dem ersten Foto muss tatsächlich der Sedlo sein. Trotz der großen Entfernung ist der markante Bergrücken gut erkennbar. Und die Blickrichtung passt auch.

Weiter geht es mit diesem Herbst Foto. Wo befindet sich der Standpunkt der Kamera?


----------



## Faszi (5. Dezember 2019)

Vielleicht hier:
https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=51.0002&mlon=14.0590#map=15/51.0002/14.0590


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (5. Dezember 2019)

@Faszi: Ganz genau. Die Alte Hohburkersdorfer Straße. 
Gute Verbindung zum Hohburkersdorfer Blick, wenn man nicht die viel befahrene S 165 fahren möchte.


----------



## Faszi (5. Dezember 2019)

Kam mir schnell bekannt vor und dieses Bild aus meinem Archiv war die Bestätigung:




Ein neues Rätsel gibts morgen.


----------



## Faszi (7. Dezember 2019)

So jetzt gehts weiter. Wo befindet sich denn diese schöne neue Hütte?


----------



## slup (8. Dezember 2019)

Keine Ahnung. Dem Mauerstein nach Richtung Erzgebirge


----------



## Faszi (8. Dezember 2019)

@slup Erzgebirge ist leider ganz kalt....


----------



## Faszi (9. Dezember 2019)

Na, da wollen wir uns mal rumdrehen und die Aussicht genießen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (14. Dezember 2019)

Keiner ne Idee?
Alle auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt?
Da wollen wir das Häuschen mal aus der Ferne betrachten:


----------



## kodak (14. Dezember 2019)

schönes Rätsel aber leider keine Idee, also auf Foto 2 ist in der Mitte am Horizont ein Turm auszumachen, auf dem Foto 3 ist ebenfalls ein Funkturm zu erkennen, so einen Funkturm kenne ich zum Beispiel vom Unger, wohlwissend das es noch viele, viele gleichartige in Sachsen gibt :-(

Von der Vegetation her ist es Richtung Lausitz, Laubmischwälder und auch das Gneisgestein

PS:  Weihnachtsmärkte sind ja ganz nett aber zuviele inzwischen irgendwie


----------



## Faszi (14. Dezember 2019)

@kodak Also da kann ich mal ein paar Pluspunkte vergeben:
Richtung Lausitz  
Funkturm   da oben ist noch ein weiterer Turm
Gneisgestein ? das Zeug heißt Granit und wird/wurde unweit abgebaut


----------



## kodak (14. Dezember 2019)

Dumme Idee wäre dann der Keulenberg...den kenne ich noch mit 2 Türmen aber tippe eigentlich eher auf den Löbauer Berg


----------



## slup (14. Dezember 2019)

Hohwald?


----------



## Faszi (14. Dezember 2019)

@kodak Die dummen bzw. ersten Ideen sind meistens die besten, Keulenberg stimmt. Die Hütte ist in den letzten Jahren neu entstanden, früher war da nix...
Weiter gehts mit @kodak


----------



## kodak (15. Dezember 2019)

Oh, 3. Advent, gleich mal das Türchen öffnen:

--- FREIFAHRTSSCHEIN --- 

Also wer wollte schon immer mal ein Foto einstellen? 

@Faszi Blickrichtung ist gen Süden/Südost oder? also unten Großnaundorf?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Dezember 2019)

...


----------



## Faszi (15. Dezember 2019)

@kodak


kodak schrieb:


> Blickrichtung ist gen Süden/Südost oder? also unten Großnaundorf?


Ja, genau so, das Dorf ist Großnaundorf, die Hütte gibt es vielleicht 2 Jahre, also noch ziemlich neu. Der ganze Wald dahinter ist weg, Borkenkäfer und Sturm.


----------



## kodak (25. Dezember 2019)

@All leider hat der @cxfahrer  sein Rätselbild wieder gelöscht, also wer will hat freie Bahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (25. Dezember 2019)

Ok, dann mal wieder etwas Einfaches zum Feiertag. Kleiner Tip: Es ist kein Tagebau.


----------



## slup (25. Dezember 2019)

Talsperre ......


----------



## mk100 (25. Dezember 2019)

Talsperre Eibenstock? Eine andere mit solchen Strukturen fällt mir nicht ein


----------



## Lothar2 (25. Dezember 2019)

Richtig. Ich sagte ja, "Einfach".


----------



## mk100 (26. Dezember 2019)

Wo steht dieser Stein und warum?


----------



## mk100 (30. Dezember 2019)

Keiner eine Idee? Und ich hab doch schon öfter "Bergradler" da Rasten gesehen, obwohl man eigentlich nicht von Berg reden kann.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2019)

Der Stein sieht komisch aus, aber sehr ähnlich zu diesem hier:


----------



## mk100 (30. Dezember 2019)

Was meinst du mit "komisch"?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2019)

Bei deinen Fotos ist nur wenig Text zu erkennen....^^

Das was noch zu sehen war führte zu diesem wikipedia Eintrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk100 (30. Dezember 2019)

Mit dem vollen Text wäre es zu einfach geworden. Aber es ist der Stein. Und wo steht er?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2019)

Interessanterweise führt die Koordinaten Angabe auf wikipedia nach Alencon bei Le Mans. 

Irgendwo bei der Autobahnabfahrt Zwickau West, k.A. - war da nie.
Aber lässt sich sicherlich genauso schnell ergoogeln ...


----------



## mk100 (30. Dezember 2019)

ok lass ich gelten. Hier noch ne genauere Beschreibung


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2019)

Ok dann krame ich mal was überregionales aus dem Smartfon:


----------



## mk100 (30. Dezember 2019)

Hochwaldturm in der Lausitz?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2019)

mk100 schrieb:


> Hochwaldturm in der Lausitz?


Ja das war einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk100 (30. Dezember 2019)

Jupp war einfach. Da ich aber gerade kein schwieriges Bild habe, gebe ich frei.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2019)

ok, dann was anderes....Kloster..."???"

PS: es ist weder Altzella noch Nimbschen

.


----------



## Lothar2 (30. Dezember 2019)

mk100 schrieb:


> ok lass ich gelten. Hier noch ne genauere Beschreibung



Lustig, da fährt man mindestens einmal im Monat dran vorbei und erkennt das Steinchen nicht.


----------



## kodak (30. Dezember 2019)

@cxfahrer ich würde mal Kloster Buch bei Leisnig in den virtuellen Raum werfen


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2019)

kodak schrieb:


> @cxfahrer ich würde mal Kloster Buch bei Leisnig in den virtuellen Raum werfen


Genau. 
Weiter!


----------



## kodak (30. Dezember 2019)

irgendwie klemmte der Fokus in der Kälte :-(  ... oder doch nur die Reinkarnation eines beliebten Motives?


----------



## mathijsen (31. Dezember 2019)

Galgenteich bei Altenberg?


----------



## kodak (31. Dezember 2019)

@mathijsen vollkommen richtig, es ist die Reinkarnation des bliebten Ausblickes vom Kahleberg auf den Großen Galgenteich bei Altenberg


----------



## mathijsen (3. Januar 2020)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## Rennbootlenker (3. Januar 2020)

An der Zwickauer Mulde bei der rochsburg, Blick Flussaufwärts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (3. Januar 2020)

?


----------



## gtbulls (10. Januar 2020)

@Rennbootlenker


----------



## Rennbootlenker (13. Januar 2020)

Sorry das es solange gedauert hat, habs vergessen, hoffe damit kann man was anfangen.


----------



## Lothar2 (13. Januar 2020)

Ehemaliger Eisenbahntunnel bei Bockau? Teil des Radweges Aue-Blauenthal.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (13. Januar 2020)

Ja


----------



## Lothar2 (13. Januar 2020)

Nun denn, dürfte genau so schnell zu lösen sein, da ganz in der Nähe.


----------



## Th. (13. Januar 2020)

Ich meine, das ist das Teufelssteinmassiv im Steinbachtal bei Erlabrunn.


----------



## Lothar2 (13. Januar 2020)

Damit wäre dieses Rätsel gelöst. Richtig. ?


----------



## Th. (14. Januar 2020)

Dann weiten wir mal unseren Blick und schauen mal über den Tellerrand:





Wohin hat's mich denn hier verschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (15. Januar 2020)

@Th. erster Verdacht war der "Rostige Nagel", doch da passte das Umfeld nicht so ganz aber da gibt es ja noch mehr künstliche Erhebungen
von hier hat man eine schöne Aussicht 






						Aussichtsturm Senftenberger See
					

Erleben Sie einen Urlaub oder Ausflug im Lausitzer Seenland: Radfahren, Skaten, Baden, Wassersport, Segeln, Erlebnistouren mit Quad und Jeep, Lausitzer Industriekultur und vieles mehr erwartet Sie




					www.lausitzerseenland.de
				




zum Beispiel so









						Datei:Blick aussichtsturm senftenbergersee - 6.jpeg – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Th. (15. Januar 2020)

...wie sich die Bilder gleichen...
@kodak hat natürlich (wie immer) recht - der Aussichtsturm am Senftenberger See. 
Ok, ist in Brandenburg, aber ein Kilometer im "Ausland" wurde ja immer toleriert.
Und dafür gibt es noch ein 180°-Bonus-Panorama, damit ihr seht, das man als MTBer dort nichts verpasst. Aber es ist wie immer: "Die Wahrheit ist wie immer gekrümmt" (Zitat Olaf)


----------



## kodak (15. Januar 2020)

… dann mal schnell weiter mit einem Panoramabild, auch mich hatte es hier verschlagen ;-)


----------



## Th. (15. Januar 2020)

Ei, ei - der @kodak weilt(e) auch auswärts...
(Nur weil @kodak  zu meinem Bild auch seinen "Senf" dazugeben musste...)


----------



## gtbulls (17. Januar 2020)

Elbsandstein ist soweit klar. @Th. meint grenzwertig. Ostrov bei Tisa
War aber schon zu lang nicht mehr dort.
Auf alle Fälle hat mein Monitor für Eure imposanten Panoramabilder das falsche Format


----------



## kodak (17. Januar 2020)

@gtbulls warum so vorsichtig? 

Ei, Ei Eiland 
heute 
O, O Ostrov

ist vollkommen richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (17. Januar 2020)




----------



## gtbulls (19. Januar 2020)

Der Standpunkt selbst lässt sich, obwohl markant, leider mit keiner lokalen Bezeichnung finden.  Eigentlich dachte ich, mit der Brücke steht das Rätsel keine Stunde


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (19. Januar 2020)

Blick auf die Elstertalbrücke Nähe Röttis im Vogtland?
Sorry, wenn ich hier so reinplatze. War bisher stiller Mitleser im Forum und das Bilderrätsel hat jetzt dazu geführt mich hier zu registrieren.
In diesem Sinne gleich ein Hallo an alle.


----------



## gtbulls (19. Januar 2020)

Volltreffer - fühle mich geehrt Dich zum Rätselkomplizen gemacht zu haben

Weiter gehts mit @Schwarzer_Petz


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (22. Januar 2020)

O.k., dann mach ich mal weiter. Sollte machbar sein...


----------



## slup (22. Januar 2020)

Das ist die "Zitronenpresse" auf dem Wirtsberg im Vogtland


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (22. Januar 2020)

Genau, demnach kommt das nächst Rätselbild von @slup


----------



## slup (25. Januar 2020)

Das Rätselbild zum Wochenende:

Gesucht ist der Standpunkt des Kunstwerkes/ Brunnen oder was immer im Vordergrund?


----------



## kodak (25. Januar 2020)

Oberhalb des wesenitztales ist das der Meridianstein bei Mühlsdorf

Aus Wikipedia mal zitiert:
Bei Lohmen (Sachsen) befindet sich der Schnittpunkt des 14. Längengrades mit dem 51. Breitengrad. Dort steht ca. 1 km nordöstlich des Ortsteils Mühlsdorf an einem Wanderweg am Waldrand der „Mühlsdorfer Koordinatenstein“ mit den Koordinatenangaben.


----------



## slup (25. Januar 2020)

@kodak: Dachte mir schon das es zu einfach ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (25. Januar 2020)

Naja, dort gewesen sollte man schon sein odet sich erinnern das es hier schon einmal kam, bei mir kam beides zusammen


----------



## kodak (26. Januar 2020)

weiter geht es ... leider war die Aussicht nicht so besonders, deswegen kann ich mich nicht erinnern, also bitte helft


----------



## baerzold (26. Januar 2020)

Auf'm Spicak (Sattelberg) zwischen Oelsen und Krasny Les (Schönwald) 

Wenn ich nicht Irre, dann gebe ich Frei..... 
Habe gerade kein Bild parat.


----------



## kodak (26. Januar 2020)

@baerzold das stimmt natürlich...

Also es ist freigegeben...


----------



## baerzold (29. Januar 2020)

Na wenn keiner möchte, dann mach ich halt doch selber. 


Wo bin Ich


----------



## baerzold (31. Januar 2020)

Da am Tag an dem das Bild entstanden ist die Weitsicht durch den Hochnebel doch stark eingeschränkt war, gebe ich
mal nen Tipp.
Im Dunst verbirgt sich das Elbtal, ca. in der Mitte Dresden und wenn ich mich umdrehe sehe ich den im letzten Rätsel
gesuchten Spicak (Sattelberg)


----------



## kodak (31. Januar 2020)

Upps, sollte das rochwitz sein


----------



## Raumfahrer (31. Januar 2020)

Das könnte eher so oben bei Börnersdorf-Breitenau* sein. Der Pfarrberg mA. 

*Cineasten wissen da voll Bescheid.


----------



## gtbulls (31. Januar 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> *Cineasten wissen da voll Bescheid.



Bitte noch für Nicht-Cineasten aufklären, bevor Du das nächste Rätsel postest . Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (31. Januar 2020)

Börnersdorf-Breitenau Schtonk

Die dortigen Anwohner wissen um die Bedeutung ihres Ortes für die deutsche Geschichte: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_Gottleuba-Berggießhübel#Börnersdorf_und_Breitenau


----------



## baerzold (1. Februar 2020)

@Raumfahrer.... vollkommen Richtig ?

Ein Flugzeug ist da damals wirklich abgestürzt. Im nicht weit entferntem Heidenholz stand bis vor kurzem noch ein Kreuz an dem auch ein Stahlhelm aus damaliger Zeit hing. Was und Wer genau in diesem Flugzeug war ist alles nur Spekulation. Genauers könnten da nur die alten Börnersdorfer und Breitenauer sagen. Die haben das wissen aber alle schon mit ins Grab genommen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (1. Februar 2020)

Dann mach ich mal weiter...



Wo bin ich da eigentlich genau gewesen...?


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. Februar 2020)

Keiner eine Idee? 
Dieser Betondeckel/+ring ist wichtiger, als der Baum im Hintergrund. 
Ich dreh mich mal um ca 90°nach links und sehe dann dieses Panorama:



Noch ein Tipp: diese grüne Beule im Hintergrund ist recht weit zu sehen.


----------



## CC. (2. Februar 2020)

Babisnauer Pappel?


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. Februar 2020)

CC. schrieb:


> Babisnauer Pappel?


Nö. 

Bei der grünen Beule im zweiten Bild ist kein Baum, sondern ein Berg gemeint... so zur Orientierung.;-)
aber wo war ich beim ersten Bild gewesen? 
Es ist südlich und außerhalb von Dresden. Und als dort an diesem Beton Dings war, war ich leicht enttäuscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (3. Februar 2020)

...fangen wir mal mit der Detektivarbeit an, ich weiß auch nicht wo es ist aber

@Raumfahrer ist enttäuscht, weil...ich denke bei dem Betonring handelt es sich um eine Quelle, südlich von Dresden und die weithin sichtbare Kuppe könnte der Luchberg sein...dann wäre die Quelle die Lockwitz eventuell 

Das ganze ist geraten...


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. Februar 2020)

kodak schrieb:


> Das ganze ist geraten...


Aber richtig. 
Ich war tatsächlich in Oberfrauendorf, an der Quelle vom Lockwitzbach.
Ein paar hundert Meter weiter unten war eine Tafel:


Wasser war erst noch ein paar Meter weiter unten zu sehen; ein Teich voller grüner Algen, in das ein Rohr müde plätscherte...

Weiter geht es mit @kodak .
?


----------



## kodak (3. Februar 2020)

@Raumfahrer die Tafel an der Straße kenne ich sogar, habe irgendwie es aber nie geschafft die eigentliche Quelle zu suchen...jetzt weiß ich auch warum ;-)
Danke fürs Mitnehmen... 
@All deswegen gebe ich das Rätsel gerne frei


----------



## kodak (16. Februar 2020)

okay, damit der Fred hier keinen Winterschlaf hält mache ich mal weiter 





Wo war ich da nur?


----------



## kodak (19. Februar 2020)

...keiner eine Idee? Mehr Bilder am Donnerstag, da unterwegs, deshalb ein Worttipp...links von dem Kirchlein könnte man in normalem Winter viele Kinder und Erwachsene sehen wie sie sich hinab stürzen und hinaufziehen lassen...


----------



## Faszi (22. Februar 2020)

kodak schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder am Donnerstag, da unterwegs,


Donnerstag ist doch schon vorbei?


----------



## kodak (23. Februar 2020)

@Faszi oh, Asche über mein Haupt ... etwas stressig zur Zeit alles 

dann lugen wir mal vorsichtig hinter einem der alten knorrigen Bäume hervor und schauen in die entgegengesetzte Richtung ;-)


----------



## Faszi (23. Februar 2020)

sieht irgendwie erzgebirgisch aus....


----------



## kodak (23. Februar 2020)

Ja, könnte man denken, Skilift, Häuser...aber leider sehr kalt


----------



## kodak (23. Februar 2020)

... habt ihr vorher lange warten müssen, so heute gleich mal links am Baum vorbeigeschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (23. Februar 2020)

Oberlausitz??


----------



## kodak (23. Februar 2020)

Das klingt schon sehr gut...


----------



## kodak (23. Februar 2020)

so, mal noch ein wenig mehr den Baum ausgeblendet ;-)


----------



## Faszi (23. Februar 2020)

Sehe ich Hörnitz?
Ich bin verwirrt...


----------



## kodak (23. Februar 2020)

Wohl wahr mit der Verwirrung 
Also es liegt vielleicht auch an der Definition Oberlausitz, die bei mir wohl hinter Bischofswerda beginnt, offiziell ist es wohl das Lausitzer Bergland wo ich mich befinde, die Grenze ist auch nicht sehr weit weg...auf alle Fälle steht im letzten Foto leider ein anderer Baum im Weg, der das Wahrzeichen eohl etwas verdeckt, muß ich mal aufpassen bei der Motivwahl


----------



## Faszi (24. Februar 2020)

Da war ich aber schwer auf dem Holzweg...
Der Standort und die Lösung ist:








						OpenStreetMap
					

OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




					www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## kodak (24. Februar 2020)

@Faszi im Alleingang gelöst
Wie bist du jetzt darauf gekommen?


----------



## Faszi (24. Februar 2020)

Das Bild mit dem Wahrzeichen habe ich nochmal aufgezoomt und entdeckt das es nicht Schloß Hörnitz sondern die Kirche in Schirgiswalde ist und dann war die Kapelle schnell gefunden.
Hier gehts gleich weiter, wo ist das?


----------



## kodak (24. Februar 2020)

Regenbachtal...unterhalb von Röhrsdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (24. Februar 2020)

Gut beobachtet, richtig!!


----------



## kodak (24. Februar 2020)

Ich versuche das noch einmal:

ICH GEBE FREI


----------



## slup (24. Februar 2020)

Dann stell ich mal was ein.

Ein glühend heißer Tag in Kofolanien ca. 6 km hinter der deutschen Grenze. Im Wald steht verwunschen diese Ruine, welche zu einer größeren baulichen Anlage oberhalb gehört. Wie heißt der Ort?


----------



## MaxZero (25. Februar 2020)

• Hier stand Mist •


----------



## zr0wrk (25. Februar 2020)

MaxZero schrieb:


> Dann mache ich hier mal weiter:


Du kannst hier weitermachen, wenn du das Rätsel von @slup gelöst hast.


----------



## MaxZero (25. Februar 2020)

Hab ich ganz übersehen, entschuldige

Bei dem Bild bin ich leider absolut überfragt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (25. Februar 2020)

Ein Tip zum Rätsel

Die Baulichkeit oberhalb der Ruine befindet sich in einer sehr besonderen und exponierten Lage


----------



## slup (28. Februar 2020)

...... und war im 18. und 19. Jahrhundert ein bedeutsames Kultur- und Gesellschaftszentrum


----------



## Faszi (28. Februar 2020)

slup schrieb:


> Kofolanien


Herrlicher Begriff
Die Lokation vermute ich im Westerzgebirge, leider nicht so meine Gegend...


----------



## gtbulls (28. Februar 2020)

Faszi schrieb:


> Herrlicher Begriff


Genau das dachte ich auch @slup 


Faszi schrieb:


> vermute ich im Westerzgebirge


Ich eher nicht; im ERZ und westlich sind die geschichtlichen Zeugnisse jenseits der Grenze dünner gesät als im Osten; aber Ausnahmen bestätigen ja die Regel


----------



## slup (28. Februar 2020)

Erzgebirge ist richtig. Von der Himmelsrichtung her liegt gtbulls näher dran.


----------



## slup (29. Februar 2020)

Aus Deutschland kommt man nur über solche Wege zu dem isoliert liegenden Ort.


----------



## slup (3. März 2020)

Das ist der Grund für die isolierte Lage. 

Jetzt aber!


----------



## Lothar2 (3. März 2020)

Also dem Bild und besonders dem Hintergrund nach bleibt eigentlich nur "Seeberg \ Jezerka" als Lösung, oder?


----------



## slup (3. März 2020)

Jezerka mit dem gleichnamigen Schloß Jezeri (dt. Eisenberg) ist richtig. 
An diesem Tag war ein Hubschrauber zum kalken unterwegs um die Folgen des Braunkohlenbergbaues an der Vegetation zu lindern.
Dann weiter mit einem Bild von @Lothar 2


----------



## Lothar2 (4. März 2020)

Nun denn,

 mal etwas raus aus dem Gebirge. Welche beiden Flüsschen vollziehen hier ihre Vereinigung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk100 (4. März 2020)

Trieb und weiße Elster


----------



## Rennbootlenker (4. März 2020)

chemnitz und Zwickauer Mulde, bei Wechselburg


----------



## Lothar2 (4. März 2020)

Und schon ward es gelöst. ?

 Beide Flüsse entlang finden sich übrigen Wege für Genußradler wie auch Trailjunkies, immer zu empfehlen, besonders aber im Frühjar wenn es in den Bergen noch schlammig und kalt ist.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (4. März 2020)

Ich würde gerne freigeben, rätsel gerne mit hab aber kaum Fotos die sich anbieten. Das muss ich mal noch nachholen.


----------



## CC. (21. März 2020)

Damit es hier weitergeht...
Bin mir über die grenzigen Modalitäten hier im Fred nicht sicher, stelle es trotzdem mal ein:




Die Qualität des Bildes ist eigentlich super. Das Wetter war an dem Tag so unscharf


----------



## slup (21. März 2020)

Ich habe keine Ahnung. Rate aber mal.
Irgendwo im Lausitzer Gebirge?


----------



## CC. (21. März 2020)

Nee nee. Ist eher auswärts. Das Zäpfle ist aus Basalt.


----------



## slup (21. März 2020)

Na das Lausitzer Gebirge (Lužické hory)  ist doch auswärts in Böhmen.


----------



## CC. (21. März 2020)

Mehr südlich auswärts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (21. März 2020)

Also im Randbereich Bayern eher zu suchen? Obwohl Basalt ja typisch ist für das Böhmische Becken...
Schön auf alle Fälle das der Exilsachse ein Bild einstellt...


----------



## CC. (21. März 2020)

Danke für die Blumen, aber soweit ist es dann doch nicht. Hinterm Berg wird gekeltert.


----------



## slup (21. März 2020)

Der Basaltkegel könnte die Burgruine Kamyk mit dem gleichnamigen Ort sein.


----------



## CC. (21. März 2020)

@slup  - Du bist gut. Und damit dran.
Der Weg ist übrigens Teil des ehemaligen Schlängelwegs. Z.B. hier beschrieben. Absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## slup (22. März 2020)

@CC. Schöner Bericht zum Schlängelweg. Der macht richtig Lust. Ich war schon des öfteren mit dem Rennrad in der Ecke. Aber durch die Wiesenwege zu fahren, ist sicher noch eindrucksvoller. Hast Du eventuell einen Track zum nachfahren?

Weiter mit dem Bilderrätsel. Gesucht ist der Name dieser Kirche in unserem südlichen Nachbarland.




In der Nähe befindet sich eine Erhebung welche man über diesen Weg besteigen kann.


----------



## slup (22. März 2020)

Vom Gipfel hat man einen umfassenden Rundblick auf eine unendlich scheinende Mittelgebirgslandschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (23. März 2020)

Diese rote Dreiecksmarkierung deutet auf die Tschechische Republik hin.
Ich vermute mal, dass es irgendwie am/auf dem Kleis ist... ohne dort schon mal oben gewesen zu sein.


----------



## slup (23. März 2020)

@Raumfahrer
Klic/ Kleis ist schon mal richtig. Sehr empfehlenswert dort mal hoch zu steigen. Freier Rundumblick in alle Richtungen.

Jetzt fehlt noch der Name der Kirche.


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. März 2020)

Hm grübel grübel
Mal auf der Karte schauen:



Dort könnte etwas sein.... Ob es aber auch richtig ist und wie diese Kirche heißt, konnte ich aber auch auf mapy cz nicht abgleichen...


----------



## slup (23. März 2020)

@Raumfahrer 
Diese Kirche ist es nicht. Der Standort der gesuchten Kirche hat aber ungefähr dieselbe Entfernungsdistanz vom Gipfel des Klic.


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. März 2020)

@slup Ich habe westlich davon noch etwas gesehen, was in Frage kommen würde:



bei Polevsko.


----------



## slup (23. März 2020)

Polevsko leider nicht. Stelle den Uhrzeiger auf ca. 10.30 Uhr mit dem Klic als Mittelpunkt. Dann hast Du es.


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. März 2020)

Ich kuck mal ganz analog auf die Karte drauf:



Da sehe ich dann Kytlice mit der Kirche des Heiligen Antonius von Padua.
Diese passt aber nicht zum geposteten Bild... ?

Edit meint: Obwohl.... passt ja doch: http://www.obec-kytlice.cz/infocentrum/os-1042/p1=3416 
Auf der Webseite ist ein Bild dieser Kirche zu sehen... 

Dort geht übrigens auch der Radweg Nr 211 lang.


----------



## slup (23. März 2020)

?   @Raumfahrer

....... Dort geht übrigens auch der Radweg Nr 211 lang. Ja, sehr schöner Radweg. 
Leider hat Tschechien heute angekündigt die Grenze nach Deutschland für ein halbes Jahr zu schließen. Was für ein Verlust.


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. März 2020)

slup schrieb:


> Leider hat Tschechien heute angekündigt die Grenze nach Deutschland für ein halbes Jahr zu schließen.


 Da dürfte man frühestens im Oktober wieder rüber.... ?



Hm... Also dorthin, zu diesem Ort. 

Nur... wo ist das?


----------



## slup (23. März 2020)

Sattelberg (Spicak)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (23. März 2020)

Mist. Zu spät


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. März 2020)

slup schrieb:


> Sattelberg (Spicak)


Stimmt.
Das Kreuz wurde vor einiger Zeit aus Sandstein neu gefertigt.


----------



## slup (23. März 2020)

Mache dann gleich weiter. Mal was anderes. 
Wo befinden wir uns?


----------



## slup (25. März 2020)

1 km weiter überspannt eine Radwegbrücke einen eigentlich kleinen Fluss.


----------



## Faszi (28. März 2020)

Kommt mir irgendwie wie Leipzig vor...


----------



## slup (28. März 2020)

Leipzig ist es nicht.

Das ist der Blick von der Brücke in Richtung Westen


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. März 2020)

Dresdner Hafen?


----------



## slup (28. März 2020)

Nein leider auch nicht.


----------



## Orwell (28. März 2020)

Dann wird es wohl in Torgau sein. 

EDIT sagt: Nee falsch, sondern Riesa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (28. März 2020)

Ja Riesa ist richtig!
Der Turm auf dem ersten Foto gehört zum ehemaligen Mischfutterwerk. Der kleine Fluss der sich zur Elbe hin zum Hafenbecken erweitert, ist die Döllnitz.

Damit ist @Orwell dran


----------



## Orwell (28. März 2020)

Durch welches Tal muss man sich bewegen, um auf diesen markanten Felsen zu stoßen?


----------



## Faszi (28. März 2020)

Schwarzwassertal, Schwarze Pockau


----------



## Orwell (29. März 2020)

Richtig!  Du bist dran!


----------



## Faszi (29. März 2020)

So, weiter gehts. Wo hat man denn diese herrliche Aussicht?


----------



## leler (31. März 2020)

Wenn das da unten die ausnahmsweise leere Autobahn ist, dann könnte dahinter Burkau mit den WKAs am Pohlaer Berg sein: https://opentopomap.org/#map=14/51.17189/14.16172
Also aufgenommen am *Nordwesthang des Hochsteins *(auch Sybillenstein genannt)? Vielleicht am Nördlichen Kammweg oder Mittelweg nicht weit von der Quelle der Schwarzen Elster?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (31. März 2020)

@leler Gratulation, perfekt erkannt!!
Das interessante ist, das es diese Aussicht noch nicht lange gibt. Kollege Borkenkäfer hat sie erschaffen. Unweit davon gab es das "Fenster zur Welt" in den Karten als Aussichtspunkt eingezeichnet. Das ist jetzt ein "Scheunentor zur Welt"
Standort war ca. hier: https://de.mapy.cz/s/nojutuvoha
Wo man jetzt so ein herrliches Panorama hat war früher alles Wald.


----------



## kodak (1. April 2020)

kleine Ergänzung zum "Fenster zur Welt" ... kam 2014 schon einmal hier vorbei, noch ohne Borkenkäfer (@Th. ist der Fotograf)





https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-bin-ich-bilderraetsel-sachsen.500799/page-132 ab Beitrag #3294


----------



## Th. (1. April 2020)

...das war harte Arbeit damals:


----------



## slup (4. April 2020)

@leler


----------



## kodak (9. April 2020)

@leler


----------



## slup (11. April 2020)

@leeeleeer


----------



## Waldschleicher (11. April 2020)

Nach 10 Tagen ....





Da darf man ganz offiziell...


----------



## slup (11. April 2020)

Dann sage ich mal irgendwo Elbsandsteingebirge. Arg viel mehr gibt das Foto ja nicht her. Außer dem schönen Rad natürlich.


----------



## CC. (11. April 2020)

Hoffen wie mal, daß @leler weder einen Platte noch Husten hat.
Slup ist ein wichtiges Detail entgangen: der rote Pfeil 
Mir fallen noch die Bänderungen am Felsen auf und auch die behauene Fläche. Könnte linkselbig, irgendwo ums Bielatal herum sein. So mal als vager Versuch...


----------



## kodak (11. April 2020)

@cc keine Angst, im cielab.org war leler sehr lebendig teilnehmend...irgendwie wird er nicht hier reingeschaut haben...

Ist der rote Pfeil nicht für den Harvester gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (11. April 2020)

Ja, leider für Harvester, welche zur Zeit böse unterwegs sind. Ein (wohl nötiges) Trauerspiel...

Das "offiziell" wäre ein Hinweis.  

Quasi ein Rechtsschwenk mit dem Foto:






Recht markant die Stelle, ein Wanderweg mündet da.


----------



## Waldschleicher (12. April 2020)

Okay, _*ich*_ fand die Stelle markant, eine meiner Hausrunden. 

Rechtselbisch, führt _*offiziell *_parallel eines bekannten Bächleins durch die schöne sächsiche Schweiz. Gegenüber dieser Stelle mündet ein Wanderweg, direkt von einer Kletterstelle kommend.


----------



## kodak (12. April 2020)

Bekanntes Bächlein und rechtselbisch klingt nach Kirnitzschtal, allerdings ist mir da bisher so etwas noch nicht aufgefallen, sollte ja dann richtung niedere Schleuse sein wenn offiziell...


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. April 2020)

Okay, dann ist der Bildausschnitt doch etwas zu speziell. 
Fotostelle gehört zur "Radroute sächsiche Schweiz", Kirnitzschtal war schonmal richtig.



Die offizielle Strecke ist sicher kein Highlight für MTB, aber zum "graveln" oder für den Familienausflug ganz nett.


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. April 2020)

Wer will....


----------



## sbradl (16. April 2020)

Ich hätte hier was richtig schweres, wenn ich darf


----------



## slup (16. April 2020)

Mach doch


----------



## sbradl (16. April 2020)




----------



## Lothar2 (16. April 2020)

Mündung Pleiße/Mulde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (16. April 2020)

Ich tippe auf Neiße


----------



## sbradl (16. April 2020)

Das Rätsel kommt ja nur selten hier in den Osten... Neiße ist schonmal gut


----------



## spümco (16. April 2020)

Ist links in Fahrtrichtung des Rades das Klärwerk?


----------



## sbradl (17. April 2020)

Wenn du mit Fahrtrichtung meinst, in welche Richtung das Rad gerichtet ist, dann ja, so ungefähr. (Meine eigentliche Fahrtrichtung war entgegengesetzt)


----------



## spümco (17. April 2020)

ich sehe wir verstehen uns ;-)
Ich versuchs mal - Du bist Zur Tischbrücke runtergefahren und stehst jetzt auf der Wiese an der Neiße?


----------



## sbradl (17. April 2020)

Ne, Tischbrücke ist einige km entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (19. April 2020)

Wenn selbst der Local nicht weiter weiß, dann gibt es einen kleinen Tipp. Die Neiße schlängelt sich auf dem Abschnitt hin und her, nach nicht all zu langer Zeit bin ich wieder auf dem Radweg angekommen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. April 2020)

Finde ich schon spannend- bissl Gras, Bach und Bäume, schon gibt es Ideen. Auf die Bikeroute im Nationalpark dagegen kam keiner?!


----------



## slup (19. April 2020)

Bist Du auf der polnischen Seite?


----------



## spümco (19. April 2020)

Hmm, hin und her schlängelt sie sich ja gar nicht mal so selten...
Aber könntest Du auf dem kleinen Wanderweg über die Neißewiesen in Ludwigsdorf sein? Wobei ich grad gar nicht mehr weiß ob es da gegenüber so ein kleines Wäldchen gibt


----------



## sbradl (19. April 2020)

slup schrieb:


> Bist Du auf der polnischen Seite?


Natürlich nicht, die Grenze ist ja dicht 



spümco schrieb:


> Hmm, hin und her schlängelt sie sich ja gar nicht mal so selten...
> Aber könntest Du auf dem kleinen Wanderweg über die Neißewiesen in Ludwigsdorf sein? Wobei ich grad gar nicht mehr weiß ob es da gegenüber so ein kleines Wäldchen gibt


Wir kommen der Sache näher. Auf besagtem Wanderweg war ich etwas später. Dort fand ich auch den Grund, warum Ostern ausgefallen ist. Der Hase war eingesperrt.

 Vermutlich aus Schutz vor der Schlange.


----------



## slup (19. April 2020)

Das Foto kann ja von sonst wann sein. Viel Spaß beim weiterrätseln.


----------



## spümco (19. April 2020)

sbradl schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, die Grenze ist ja dicht
> 
> 
> Wir kommen der Sache näher. Auf besagtem Wanderweg war ich etwas später. Dort fand ich auch den Grund, warum Ostern ausgefallen ist. Der Hase war eingesperrt.
> ...



Hmm, da hab ich mir jetzt unseren kleinen Sonnenschein in den Anhänger gepackt und bin gleich nochmal gucken gefahren - sozusagen das Gute mit dem Nützlichen verbunden...
Und habe natürlich auch gemerkt, dass es nicht am Wanderweg ist. Auch nirgendwo weiter am Radweg war nirgendwo dieses Wäldchen zu entdecken und ich dachte ich bin völlig falsch mit meiner Annahme. Aber jetzt wo ich aber den eingesperrten Osterhasen - oder besser den Hintergrund davon sehe, ärgere ich mich natürlich schwarz - ich hätte mal doch nicht vorschnell und so selbstsicher links abbiegen sollen, sondern doch lieber bis zum Wehr weiterfahren sollen, wo der Mühlgraben auch in die Neiße fließt. Ich denke dann hätte ich das gleiche Bild posten können - oder doch nicht?


----------



## sbradl (19. April 2020)

Nein leider nicht, ein paar Kilometer hättest du noch weiter Richtung Norden fahren müssen.

Ich löse mal auf, der gesuchte Ort befindet sich auf der Höhe von Zodel. Kurz vorher bin ich an einem sehr schönen Fleckchen Natur vorbei gekommen (wenn man auf Wildwuchs steht)


----------



## spümco (19. April 2020)

Da hab ich echt keinen Plan wo das sein soll - muss ja dann nördlich von Model liegen - mir ist sonst kein so ein Wehr bekannt was noch vor Zodel kommt.
Hin wie Her - ist ne echt schöne Gegend da - vor allem vor dem Frühstück...


----------



## sbradl (19. April 2020)

Nene das Wehr ist schon dort beim Wanderweg. Aber das ursprüngliche Bild war Höhe Zodel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppi84 (20. April 2020)




----------



## CC. (29. April 2020)

@Peppi84 - ich glaube, da braucht's einen Tip...


----------



## Peppi84 (29. April 2020)

CC. schrieb:


> @Peppi84 - ich glaube, da braucht's einen Tip...


Großraum dresden


----------



## kodak (30. April 2020)

@Peppi84 
vielleicht noch einmal die Regeln lesen? 
*1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein.
 2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein.
3. Wer zuerst errät, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde darf als nächster posten.
 4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran.* 

Irgendwie fehlen die eindeutig indentifizierbaren Elemente in letzter Zeit immer mehr, es ist klar das der Ersteller des Fotos anders sieht, er kennt die Gegend und kann jeden Stein eindeutig zuordnen, wundert sich dann aber das keiner lösen möchte/kann.

Hinweise bedeutet nicht unbedingt das man den Bereich eingrenzt, wo nichts zu sehen ist ausser ein schönes Fahrrad auf einer schönen Obstwiese, der Hintergrund aber so unscharf ist das nur noch Artefakte übrig bleiben, sollte man schon auf Hinweise in der Umgebung eingehen, zum Beispiel im Rücken von mir steht ein Schloß oder so ...


----------



## Peppi84 (30. April 2020)

kodak schrieb:


> @Peppi84
> vielleicht noch einmal die Regeln lesen?
> *1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein.
> 2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein.
> ...


 Sorry war bisher nur stiller mitleser, um das ganze abzukürzen. Wir befinden uns hier am borsberg oberhalb der meixmühle. Stimmt schon Hintergrund ist zu weit weg um zu erkennen, dachte durch die obst wiesen und Höhe als solche Gegend zu erkennen. Sry


----------



## kodak (30. April 2020)

Naja, in Richtung Malschendorfer Höhe hatte ich schon gedacht aber, mich störte dabei links die Wiese, in der Entfernung war eben leider nicht viel zu erkennen...

@Peppi84 war auch nicht nur an die gerichtet, auch die Bilder vorher waren ja schon so gewesen, da habe ich mir noch Kommentare verkniffen, denn der Stein im Elbsandsteingebirge ist ja auch nicht wirklich im Kirnitzschtal sondern schon viel weiter oben und das Neißerätsel habem ja selbst die locals nicht lösen können
@Peppi84 bestimmt hast du noch ein schönes Foto für uns, also los


----------



## Peppi84 (30. April 2020)

kodak schrieb:


> Naja, in Richtung Malschendorfer Höhe hatte ich schon gedacht aber, mich störte dabei links die Wiese, in der Entfernung war eben leider nicht viel zu erkennen...
> 
> @Peppi84 war auch nicht nur an die gerichtet, auch die Bilder vorher waren ja schon so gewesen, da habe ich mir noch Kommentare verkniffen, denn der Stein im Elbsandsteingebirge ist ja auch nicht wirklich im Kirnitzschtal sondern schon viel weiter oben und das Neißerätsel habem ja selbst die locals nicht lösen können
> @Peppi84 bestimmt hast du noch ein schönes Foto für uns, also los


Danke für die Info, eins hab ich noch. Ebenfalls region dresden.


----------



## kodak (30. April 2020)

Dresdener Heide Priesnitzwasserfall? So mein erster Gedanke


----------



## Peppi84 (30. April 2020)

kodak schrieb:


> Dresdener Heide Priesnitzwasserfall? So mein erster Gedanke


Gewinner... Das war zu einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (1. Mai 2020)

Dann wollen wir mal, also wo war ich gestern unterwegs ??


----------



## Faszi (1. Mai 2020)

Ich sehe einen Keulenberg?


----------



## slup (1. Mai 2020)

Das rechts könnte der Wasserturm in Hellerau/ Klotzsche sein


----------



## kodak (1. Mai 2020)

@Faszi richtig erkannt, doch das Bild beinhaltet noch ein paar markante Punkte, einige sind vollkommen identisch

@slup nein, Hellerau/Klotzsche ist nicht auf dem Bild


----------



## Faszi (1. Mai 2020)

Irgendwie denke ich linkselbisch, Richtung Wilsdruff


----------



## Th. (1. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube, es kann kein sinnvolleres Rätselbild in diesem Thread geben, welches näher an meinem Elternhaus dran ist...
(...genau an diesem Ort habe ich Skifahren gelernt, Baumhäuser und "Buden" gebaut, mich mit meiner ersten Jugendliebe dort verabredet - so mit 8 ungefähr - ...fahr ich regelmäßig vorbei - genau den Punkt würde ich mit dem Begriff "Heimat" definieren).
Ich löse natürlich jetzt nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (1. Mai 2020)

@Faszi nein, die Elbe liegt nicht zwischen mir  und dem Keulenberg
@slup war da schon näher dran
Also links haben wir den Keulenberg, rechts haben wir etwas zu sehen, was kein Wasserturm ist aber doch sitzt da eine staatliche Institution drin die unter anderem was mit Wasser zu tun hat, zu DDR Zeiten war dort schon etwas besonderes darin, in Fortsetzung einer Tradition seit 1916...leider ist der Turm nicht öffentlich zugänglich, die Aussicht ist aber unbeschreiblich kann ich sagen
@Th. Für dich haben ja auch die besonderen Teile in der Mitte des Bildes eine besondere Bedeutung, die bisher noch nicht besprochen wurden...


----------



## slup (1. Mai 2020)

Dann ist das wohl die Wetterwarte in Wahnsdorf


----------



## kodak (1. Mai 2020)

@slup
Vollkommen richtig, ich bin in Altwahnsdorf, die weißen Türme in der Mitte gehören Globalfoundries, also also zur technischen Infrastruktur
Der Turm gehört zur BfUL des Freistaates Sachsen, unter anderem ist dort auch die Abteilung Wasserwirtschaft untergebracht ?


----------



## slup (1. Mai 2020)

Dann gleich zum nächsten Bild. 
Wie heißt die Erhebung am linken Bildrand und welche Besonderheit befindet sich auf dem Gipfel?


----------



## slup (2. Mai 2020)

Das Bild in voller Größe


----------



## Faszi (2. Mai 2020)

Sieht nach Rotstein aus


----------



## kodak (2. Mai 2020)

Ich wäre eher für den Löbauer Berg


----------



## slup (2. Mai 2020)

Kodak hat recht. Es ist der Löbauer Berg mit dem markanten gußeisernen König-Friedrich-August-Turm.
Der Rotstein befindet sich auf dem Bild rechts.


----------



## kodak (2. Mai 2020)

@slup ... das meinst Du mit Besonderheit ;-) da hatte ich einen echten Hänger ... war fast 3 Jahre in Löbau, der (Sende)Turm wurde immer zur Kalibrierung des Laserentfernungsmessers am T-72 verwendet ...

Zum glück war ich gestern unterwegs, das Wetter und den Feiertag geniessen, naja irgendwie muss ich noch lernen die Kamera richtig zu bedienen, so habe ich nur diese Weihnachtsbaumspitze als Erinnerung, bitte helft mir, wo war ich eigentlich?


----------



## slup (2. Mai 2020)

Hochstein Elstra?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (2. Mai 2020)

@slup  vollkommen richtig, es ist die "berühmte" Elbtalaussicht ... naja, so wie das Fenster zur Welt der einzige Abschnitt dort war wo die Sicht versperrt war und die Elsterquelle nur 5 min entfernt (nach 15 min real) ... insgesamt sehr schön aber alles dort, vor allem ruhig, bis auf den Hochstein selbst, da gibt es ja eine Challenge "Hochsteinkönig", 2010 war noch 305x ausreichend, 2012 schon 1005x ... jetzt war die Quartalsauswertung bis 31.03.2020 schon bei 354x ...


----------



## slup (2. Mai 2020)

Auf dem Hochstein selber war ich noch gar nicht. Bin immer nur unten rum zum Schloss Rammenau gefahren. Aber das Bild enthält ja viele Hinweise. Erhöhter Standpunkt zur Autobahn, Industrieanlage, Elbtalaussicht. Ein neues Ziel für eine schöne Radtour.


Damit zum nächsten Bilderrätsel. Wo wurde das Foto aufgenommen?


----------



## CC. (2. Mai 2020)

Baskerville?


----------



## kodak (2. Mai 2020)

@CC. da fehlt der Hund, kann es also nicht sein entsprechend Ausschlußverfahren ;-)


----------



## CC. (2. Mai 2020)

Warte bis zur Dunkelheit...


----------



## slup (2. Mai 2020)

Bevor Ihr zu weit abschweift. Ganz in der Nähe befindet sich diese schmucke Kleinstadt.


----------



## slup (2. Mai 2020)

Ganz in der Nähe wurde vor langer Zeit tatsächlich Schwarze Magie praktiziert und gelehrt.


----------



## kodak (2. Mai 2020)

Krabat Saga...


----------



## slup (2. Mai 2020)

Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (3. Mai 2020)

Okay, die Kirche steht in Wittichenau und der Hund ist nicht in Baskerville sondern im Dubriger Moor unterwegs...


----------



## slup (3. Mai 2020)

Exakt. Hast Du noch Bilder?


----------



## kodak (3. Mai 2020)

@slup mein Nick ist Programm 

so, da wollen wir die Messlatte mal etwas höher hängen ... an welchem Gebäude findet diese besonderen Zeichen ;-)


----------



## kodak (4. Mai 2020)

... na keiner eine Idee? also Dresden ist es nicht, wenn jetzt alle virtuelle Stadtrundgänge dort durchführen, dort würde an dem gleichen Gebäude auch nicht so etwas DDR-typisches dran sein, sondern "Bierwerbung" , ach nee, das ist nur dummes Zeugs aus dem Fernsehen ;-)
Bilder gibt es noch morgen weitere, der Geist will ja auch verbal angeregt werden


----------



## slup (4. Mai 2020)

Du spielst wohl auf die Semperoper an. Dann könnte es vielleicht das Opernhaus in Leipzig sein.


----------



## kodak (4. Mai 2020)

@slup upps, da habe ich wohl zu viel verraten  ... vollkommen richtig das Opernhaus in Leipzig



			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0f/Opernhaus_Leipzig_Langzeitbelichtung_Tag.jpg
		

über dem 3. Fenster von links ;-)

ich war im Januar dort, da war die Aussicht anders schön ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (4. Mai 2020)

@kodak: Ich hoffe der Wein hat gemundet.

Dann weiter mit einem leichten Rätselbild.
Unterwegs hat sich mir dieser Mensch in den Weg gestellt. Wo war das und wie heißt er?


----------



## kodak (4. Mai 2020)

Ich sage nur BMW ist mein Liebling im Tal... ?


----------



## slup (4. Mai 2020)

Ja das Quäntchen war glücklich in diesem Tal. 

Die Büste stellt König Anton von Sachsen dar. Kodak Du musst wieder....


----------



## kodak (4. Mai 2020)

@slup aber ich habe doch gar nicht gelöst, sondern nur ein paar zusammenhanglose Worte geschrieben...für alle die auf dem Schlauch stehen vielleicht noch... 





						König-Anton-Denkmal
					

Quandt Verein Dittersbach Belvedere Schöne Höhe Hubertuskapelle Lieblingstal



					www.quandt-verein.de


----------



## kodak (4. Mai 2020)

... irgendwann fehlte der Grip, also stehen gelassen das gute Stück





... das Terrain wurde noch schlimmer 





aber was macht man nicht alles für ein Bild 





Was war hier angeblich vor vielen Jahrhunderten?
Was ist unter mir? bzw. warum ist das unter mir?


----------



## Th. (4. Mai 2020)

Ich befürchte,  du wurdest getunnelt...


----------



## kodak (4. Mai 2020)

@Th. Ja, das ist wohl richtig, zum Glück hielt das Deckgebirge...


----------



## kodak (5. Mai 2020)

Na, was wissen wir bisher...irgendwie stehe ich auf einem Tunnel, der war natürlich nicht schon immer dort, sondern es war wohl vor langer Zeit ein Bauwerk dort zu finden auf dem Sporn... Der Geologe sieht ein Gestein was man hier nicht wirklich vermutet, der Kundige weiß natürlich auch warum es so ist, halt ein Randgebiet...so genug der Hinweise...der Tunnel wurde natürlich auch nicht aus Langweile gebaut...morgen mehr dazu


----------



## Faszi (5. Mai 2020)

Sebnitztal


----------



## kodak (5. Mai 2020)

@Faszi da kann ich schon einmal ja sagen, nur ist jenes 21,8 km lang, wenn man den Fluß als Größe nimmt...etwas genauer bitte doch noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (5. Mai 2020)

Sebnitztal? Das hatte ich dich schonmal? 




Wäre dann aber das Schwarzbachtal, nach Goßdorf hoch geschoben?


----------



## kodak (5. Mai 2020)

@Waldschleicher Nein, am Gossdorfer Raubschloss hat man keine Bänke auf die man so von oben schauen kann...wir sind schon im Sebnitztal wie @Faszi richtig festgestellt hat...es gibt zwei Bezeichnungen für den Punkt


----------



## Th. (5. Mai 2020)

@Waldschleicher , dein Bild fasziniert mich immer wieder - wie hast du dort deinen Senker mit Rad dort hinbekommen? Von unten ja eher unmöglich, und von oben...fahrbar ist das eigentlich auch nicht...?


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. Mai 2020)

kodak schrieb:


> @Waldschleicher Nein, am Gossdorfer Raubschloss hat man keine Bänke auf die man so von oben schauen kann...wir sind schon im Sebnitztal wie @Faszi richtig festgestellt hat...es gibt zwei Bezeichnungen für den Punkt


Verdammt peinlich, ich wohne in der Gegend....


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. Mai 2020)

Th. schrieb:


> @Waldschleicher , dein Bild fasziniert mich immer wieder - wie hast du dort deinen Senker mit Rad dort hinbekommen? Von unten ja eher unmöglich, und von oben...fahrbar ist das eigentlich auch nicht...?


Lange her, wir haben hoch geschoben, dann weiter über Gossdorf nach Lohsdorf. War so eine Sache die man (neugierig) nur einmal macht... Mittlerweile fährt er mir davon...


----------



## Th. (5. Mai 2020)

@Rätsel: "Raschgärtners Raubschloss" sollte die Lösung sein, auch unter "Altes Schloss" oder (bin mir nicht sicher) "Wüstes Schloss". 
Eine ganz interessante Seite (zumindest für Interessierte) zu den ganzen Raubschlössern in der Sächs.Schweiz: 





						Website inactive
					






					kavisebel.hpage.com


----------



## Th. (5. Mai 2020)

@Waldschleicher , der Direktzugang von unten sieht so aus:



"Hochschiebeumgehung" gibt's, allerdings kommt man da ziemlich "weit hinten" raus und muss doch recht anstrengend einen felsigen (unfahrbaren) Kamm zum Raubschloss. 
Respekt für den Zwecken!


----------



## CC. (5. Mai 2020)

Th. schrieb:


> @Rätsel: "Raschgärtners Raubschloss" sollte die Lösung sein, auch unter "Altes Schloss" oder (bin mir nicht sicher) "Wüstes Schloss".
> Eine ganz interessante Seite (zumindest für Interessierte) zu den ganzen Raubschlössern in der Sächs.Schweiz:
> 
> 
> ...


Oha. Intensive Heimatkunde zum Nachvollziehen. Danke für den Link.


----------



## kodak (6. Mai 2020)

@Th. Genau so ist es Raschgärtners Raubschloss oder altes Schloss über dem Tunnel kurz hinter dem HP Ulberndorf ist es, also aus Richtung Sebnitz gesehen....
Beschrieben im Wanderführer des Herrn Rölke, entgegen seiner Aussage dort sogar ausgeschildert...Insgesamt nur begrenzt fahrbar die ganze Strecke, da kommen ein paar Schiebe und  Trage Passagen aber insgesamt eine Idylle, da dort nebenbei noch die Wiege der Bierdeckel stand. 

Also @Th. Sie sind dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (6. Mai 2020)

Bin gerade bissel im Stress - komme weder zum Biken noch zu größerer Archiv-Suche...
Rätsel ist somit frei - wer will darf!


----------



## spümco (7. Mai 2020)

Ah das trifft sich gut, konnte ich doch meine sicher geglaubte Chance von @sbradl doch nicht verwerten...

Ich war etwas unterwegs und bin wo vorbeigekommen?


----------



## spümco (8. Mai 2020)

Hmm niemand ne Idee?
Aufgrund dieses Ortes konnte ein sehr langes Strassenbauwerk nicht so wie ursprünglich gedacht gebaut werden


----------



## spümco (10. Mai 2020)

Hmm - keiner da oder keiner eine Idee? Das lange Strassenbauwerk ist soweit ich weiß das längste von ganz Sachsen...


----------



## Faszi (10. Mai 2020)

Pirna??


----------



## spümco (10. Mai 2020)

nee - ganz falsch - haben die da so ein langes Bauwerk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (11. Mai 2020)

Das lange Straßenbauwerk könnte der Autobhahntunnel Königshainer Berge sein. Oder gar die Autobahn selbst?


----------



## spümco (11. Mai 2020)

sbradl schrieb:


> Das lange Straßenbauwerk könnte der Autobhahntunnel Königshainer Berge sein. Oder gar die Autobahn selbst?


Na es geht doch - mit dem Bauwerk meine ich nicht die Autobahn - aber mit dem Tunnel bist Du richtig.
Ich geh jetzt mal ein Schritt zurück und dabei schärfe ich auch noch mal meinen Blick...


----------



## Faszi (11. Mai 2020)

spümco schrieb:


> haben die da so ein langes Bauwerk?


Na klar!!








						Sachsenbrücke (Pirna) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## spümco (11. Mai 2020)

Faszi schrieb:


> Na klar!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uij, sollte ich mal wieder hinfahren - was es da so doch alles gibt ;-)
Aber wie gesagt, das meinte ich nicht - es geht hier wie @sbradl schon erraten hat um den Autobahntunnel Königshainer Berge


----------



## slup (13. Mai 2020)

@sbradl möchte wohl nicht. Dann löse ich mal. 
Das Bild zeigt die Grablege der Familie von Wiedebach-Nostiz bei Wiesa am östlichen Tunnelausgang.


----------



## spümco (13. Mai 2020)

Ja - ganz korrekt bestimmt! @slup - kanntest Du das oder hast Du recherchiert?
Der östliche Tunneleingang sollte eigentlich etwas südlicher "in den Berg hinein" gebaut werden, aber da liegt eben diese Grabstätte - somit musste man nördlich ausweichen und der Tunnel "kratzt" an einer Stelle doch recht nah an der Oberfläche, man merkt das dass zwischendurch kurz  Radioempfang da ist.


----------



## slup (13. Mai 2020)

Recherchiert. Den Ort kenne ich nicht. Ist ja doch ziemlich versteckt und auch nicht in meiner Ecke. Die Namen stehen auf den Grabsteinen.


----------



## spümco (13. Mai 2020)

Ok dachte ich mir schon - wenn  @sbradl schon keine Ahnung hat... Deswegen hatte ich dann auch die Namen kenntlich gemacht


----------



## slup (13. Mai 2020)

Lieben Sie Radfahren? Lieben Sie unser südliches Nachbarland?
Dann lösen Sie dieses Rätsel. Wo steht dieses verheißungsvolle Werbeschild?


----------



## leler (14. Mai 2020)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob man auf solche Anzeigen, äh Rätsel reagieren sollte .-) 
Aber ich entsinne mich dunkel, irgendwann & irgendwo Werbung für "Privat" im Schluckenauer Zipfel gesehen zu haben. 
Lösungsvorschlag ist daher: _Lobendava_ (Lobendau).
Zumindest die Sat-Ansicht sieht recht verheißungsvoll aus - was eine mögliche Übereinstimmung mit dem Foto angeht: Luftbild .-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (14. Mai 2020)

@leler: Du bist ein Kenner. Alles richtig.
Ein paar hundert Meter weiter geht es links ab zum Grenzübergang in Richtung Neustadt.


----------



## leler (15. Mai 2020)

Danke. Ja, ich glaube mir blieb diese Werbung hängen als ich mal über den Grenzübergang nach Neustadt gefahren bin. ...
Dieses Mal habe ich eine kleine Bilderserie parat .-) Los geh's:

Von wo aus geht der Blick auf diese idyllische Wiese?
1. Bild & Tipp: So nah und doch so fern...


----------



## slup (16. Mai 2020)

So nah = Tschechien
So fern = Grenze dicht

Irgendwo im Grenzgebiet?


----------



## leler (16. Mai 2020)

Genau, die Wiese liegt schon hinter der Grenze im Böhmischen.
2. Bild & Tipp: 
Hier der Blick ein wenig nach links auf den Weg:



Die Wiese rechts war übrigens nicht immer so leer ...


----------



## slup (19. Mai 2020)

Ich rate mal. Bist Du bei Cesky Jiretin unterwegs?


----------



## leler (20. Mai 2020)

Nein, Erzgebirge ist leider "kalt". Gesucht wird ein Standort deutlich weiter östlich. Hoffe, das hilft, es etwas einzugrenzen - zusammen mit Tipp+Bild #3:
Auf der Wiese stand einst ein beliebtes Gasthaus von Welt ...


----------



## slup (20. Mai 2020)

Dann ist es wohl der Gasthof zur Neuen Welt bei Rosenhain im Schluckenauer Zipfel


----------



## leler (21. Mai 2020)

@slup Ganz heiß, aber formal noch nicht ganz richtig .-)
"*Von wo aus* geht der Blick auf diese idyllische Wiese?"


----------



## slup (21. Mai 2020)

Von der Sitzbank der Klinger-Reese-Hütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (22. Mai 2020)

Perfekt!

Hier der Beleg:



Und für Heimatinteressierte was zum Nachlesen:



&



Zu finden via Link ...

So, jetzt kann's mit dem nächstes Rätselbild weitergehen .-)


----------



## kodak (27. Mai 2020)

@slup bitte übernehmen Sie


----------



## slup (27. Mai 2020)

Oh ja. Ganz vergessen


----------



## slup (27. Mai 2020)

Am Männertag war ich unterwegs nach .........?
Das Ziel liegt hinter mir.


----------



## slup (29. Mai 2020)

Meine Frau war auch dabei


----------



## kodak (29. Mai 2020)

Hinter dir liegt Frauenstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (29. Mai 2020)

@kodak: Genau. Die Kamera um 180° gedreht liegt Frauenstein vor uns.

Das war eine sehr schöne Tour. Die alte Bahntrasse von Colmnitz hoch nach Frauenstein und weiter ins Gimmlitztal. Die Abfahrt dann im Tal der Wilden Weißeritz.


----------



## kodak (29. Mai 2020)

@slup ich habe natürlich nichts erkannt, sondern nur deinen Querverweis einfach versucht zu interpretieren, danke für die schöne Idee, bild kommt morgen


----------



## kodak (29. Mai 2020)

Ach gerade doch noch ein schönes Bild entdeckt, bin ich so unterwegs weckt ein Schild mein Interesse, also dem Hinweis gefolgt und sehe dies





Ja, nur wo war ich und warum steht der Stein im Wald?


----------



## kodak (31. Mai 2020)

...ja, irgendwie fehlt hier wohl der Rote Faden oder so ähnlich ...Wikipedia kennt die Art von stummen Zeugen von früheren Ritualen wohl, aber es werden nur 2 davon aufgezählt, dieser auf jeden Fall fehlt


----------



## slup (31. Mai 2020)

Habe keine Ahnung wo und für was der Stein da rumsteht. 
Was für Rituale gibt es? Opfer, Taufe, Hochzeit, Begräbnis? Was noch? Der Efeu ist eigentlich ein Begräbnispflanze.


----------



## Faszi (31. Mai 2020)

Hinrichtungsstätte


----------



## kodak (31. Mai 2020)

Also begraben ist dort niemand aber gestorben schon, kein Meuchelmord umd auch kein angeordneter...früher gab es noch etwas nicht erwähntes zur Sicherstellung der Ehre...zum Ort gibt es im letzten Post schon einen eindeutig, leider wie immer schrägen Hinweis, wer gern Gedichte schreibt kann ja mal bei anfangen, damit aus dem Fehlenden etwas wird...


----------



## Faszi (31. Mai 2020)

Gar nicht so einfach,
hier der Standort:








						Duelldenkmal · K9259 31, 01458 Ottendorf-Okrilla
					

★★★★★ · Denkmalpflege




					goo.gl
				



und hier die passende Erklärung:
An der Flurgrenze zu Grünberg und Schönborn erinnert der sogenannte Duellstein an den tödlichen Ausgang eines Duells im Jahr 1834. Die Duellanten waren Oberleutnant Alexander Liskow und Leutnant Otto Julius Köhler, der Auslöser soll eine Beleidigung durch Liskow gewesen sein. Köhler wurde tödlich getroffen, Liskow wurde zu einem Jahr Gefängnis auf der Festung Königstein verurteilt. Der Gedenkstein wurde 1835 von der Familie Köhlers gestiftet. Er trägt die Inschrift „Dem Andenken des am 25. Juni 1834 hier im Zweikampf gefallenen Artillerie-Lieutenants Otto Bernhard Julius Koehler setzte diesen Stein die tief trauernde Liebe der Seinen“ 
Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## kodak (31. Mai 2020)

@Faszi vollkommen richtig, der schräge Hinweis war der Rote Faden für den Roten Graben der unterhalb verläuft...wie bist du drauf gekommen, denn Duellstein allein bringt ja kein Ergebnis fur Sachsen bei Wikipedia

Also weiter geht es mit @Faszi


----------



## Faszi (31. Mai 2020)

Doch, doch, Google ist schlau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (31. Mai 2020)

@Faszi ja, wenn man Duell weiß wird es einfacher...freue mich ja wenn es gelöst wird


----------



## Faszi (31. Mai 2020)

Jetzt aber das neue Rätsel:
Dies ist eine besondere Tasse Kaffee, die erste nachdem die Gasthäuser nach der Coronaschließung wieder auf hatten. Aber wo war das?


----------



## kodak (31. Mai 2020)

Oh der Herr war in Freiberg Kaffee trinken...also um genau zu sein sitzt er auf dem Marktplatz der Stadt umd genießt einen Kaffee aus der Manufaktur Kaffeesachse


----------



## Faszi (31. Mai 2020)

Richtig!!
Fast Rekordzeit


----------



## kodak (31. Mai 2020)

Dann wollen wir mal schnell ein neues Bild einstellen, wie man gut sehen kann meide ich die Öffentlichkeit und genieße den Ausblick...




ja, die Frage ist wo nur...


----------



## kodak (2. Juni 2020)

Okay, etwas mehr zoom...




Rechts von mir ist eine Erhebung wo die Beachtung des Zooms in einem Rätsel von mir schon einmal eine große Bedeutung hatte um die Lösung zu finden, eigentlich war das Bild des Lösungssuchenden das Highlight


----------



## slup (2. Juni 2020)

Ich kann mich an das vergangene Rätsel nicht erinnern. Tippe aber auf den "Cottaer Spitzberg".


----------



## kodak (2. Juni 2020)

@slup welche Dächer sollte ich von dort denn sehen? aus meiner Erinnerung sieht man in Cotta nur Wald wenn neben einem rechts der Spitzberg ist...leider falsch also und es war auch ein klarer Tag...

@All die Erhebung die sich neben mir erhebt hat einen berühmten Namensanteil


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. Juni 2020)

August?
Was aber auch noch mal ein Monat wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (3. Juni 2020)

Auf dem ersten Bild meine ich ganz rechts (etwas hinter dem Baum verdeckt) den Triebenberg zu erkennen. Somit könnte rechts von dir der Napoleonstein sein. 
(Wenn das nicht stimmt, müsste ich erst wieder die Karten auslegen)


----------



## kodak (3. Juni 2020)

@Raumfahrer August ist für Sachsen berühmt, keine Ahnung wie ihn die Welt sieht, leider nein...Augustberg, Auguststein gibt es den so etwas in Sachsen?

@Th. Hat den Hinweis natürlich richtig interpretiert, ja das ist der Weg links neben dem Napoleonstein vorbei, aus Richtung B6 gesehen, das Bild mit der ausgelegten Karte war auch wirklich gut


----------



## Th. (3. Juni 2020)

Ändern wir mal die Region:


----------



## sbradl (3. Juni 2020)

Ich meine da vor 2 Jahren bei einer Rennsportveranstaltung gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Th. (3. Juni 2020)

sbradl schrieb:


> Ich meine da vor 2 Jahren bei einer Rennsportveranstaltung gewesen zu sein.


Kann ich mir in dem Areal nicht vorstellen - lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren...
Vielleicht in der Nähe und im weitesten Sinn? Möglich ist Vieles.


----------



## sbradl (3. Juni 2020)

Ganz in der Nähe. Auf dem Bild wären die Autos bzw. das. Fahrerlager sogar sichtbar gewesen. Ich würde auflösen, wenn ich ein Folgerätsel zur Hand hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (3. Juni 2020)

@sbradl Lösen und dann freigeben... freut bestimmt einige


----------



## sbradl (3. Juni 2020)

Die Erhöhung kam mir so bekannt vor, da die irgendwie untypisch ist.

Auf der Seite des lmbv findet man folgendes Bild:






Google Maps sagt, es handelt sich um das "Landschaftsbauwerk Ohr"

Jedes Jahr findet rund um den Bärwalder See die Lausitzrally statt. Als ich das letzte mal dort war, befand sich das Fahrerlager links zwischen Wald und See.

Die Tribüne ist mir dort aber noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Th. (3. Juni 2020)

Ok - bin belehrt. Ich war wirklich im/auf dem Ohr. 
Somit richtig erkannt (hatte vermutet, du meinst den MC Jämlitz - www.wipfelgucker.de - ist ja gleich da in der Nähe). Die Rally ist mir nur vom Namen her bekannt - Motorsport ist nicht so meins.
Was du als Fahrerlager beschreibst, ist der Zeltplatz Sternencamp mit den entsprechenden Gebäuden und der Touristen Informationszentrale. Was meinst du mit Tribüne? Im Ohr ist das Theater, rechts zum See hin ist 'ne verfallene Baracke...

Noch ein Bild vom "Mittelohr" über'n See:


----------



## sbradl (4. Juni 2020)

Mit Tribüne meine ich das Theater. 

Mangels Bild gebe ich wie angekündigt frei


----------



## spümco (4. Juni 2020)

Ach Mist-zu langsam. Da ist das Rätsel schon mal im Osten, da verpasst man es...
Aber da @sbradl so nett ist und freigibt, nehme ich gerne an- wo bin ich?


----------



## kodak (4. Juni 2020)

Kann es sein das es in Oberlichtenau ist, auf alle Fälle ein altes LPG Gebäude, da findet man solche Kunstwerke öfter mal


----------



## spümco (4. Juni 2020)

Nee, ganz kalt - sowohl Oberlichtenau als auch das LPG Gebäude. 
Sicher waren dort zwar auch LPG-nist*innen zugegen, aber eher nicht um ihren Dienst zum Wohle des Volkes nachzugehen.


----------



## spümco (8. Juni 2020)

Hmm-keiner ne Idee?
Vielleicht wird’s besser wenn ich mich mal umdrehe...


----------



## Faszi (8. Juni 2020)

Faszi schrieb:


> Sieht nach Rotstein aus


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst...


----------



## spümco (9. Juni 2020)

Ist schon auch cool, wenn das Rätsel zur Antwort passt 

Irgendwie scheinen hier nur noch wenige Ostsachsen zu sein, ist immer recht übersichtlich was die Beteiligung angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (9. Juni 2020)

Da wollen wir gleich mal weitermachen, wo bin ich und was hat es mit dem Gebäude im Hintergrund auf sich?


----------



## Faszi (10. Juni 2020)

Da will ich mal den Fokus korrigieren:


----------



## Faszi (13. Juni 2020)

Keiner ne Idee??
Vielleicht gut zu wissen das der Lärm kriegsübender Maschinen und Menschen hier bis vor 30 Jahren gut zu hören war...


----------



## kodak (16. Juni 2020)

Keine Ahnung wo es sein könnte aber irgendwie muß es ja weitergehen, also Truppenübungsplätze gab es vor 30 Jahren wesentlich mehr, laut sind Panzer, die gab es leider auch sehr viel, also Schneeberg, Marienberg, Löbau fallen mir auf Anhieb ein, mein Tipp aber ist irgendwie die Umgebung von Königsbrück


----------



## Faszi (16. Juni 2020)

Das ist aber schön, dachte schon ihr lasst mich hier verhungern. Dein Tip ist übrigens goldrichtig aber etwas genauer hätte ich es schon gern.


----------



## Faszi (20. Juni 2020)

Na da will ich mal den Zoom betätigen:


----------



## Th. (21. Juni 2020)

Ich gebe zu, völlig im Dunkeln zu tappen - habe dieses Ambiente noch nie gesehen. Leider fehlt zum "Rätseln" irgendein Anhaltspunkt. Königsbrücker Heide wurde bestätigt (?) - muss man wohl doch mal drumherum fahren....


----------



## Faszi (21. Juni 2020)

Th. schrieb:


> muss man wohl doch mal drumherum fahren....


Gute Idee, da liegt die Lösung am Wege. Unweit befindet sich auch ein Park ohne Schloß...


----------



## slup (21. Juni 2020)

Könnte der Park in Kroppen sein. Bin schon einige Male um die Königsbrücker Heide geradelt. Und irgendwie kommt mir das Fachwerkhäuschen bekannt vor. Vielleicht fällt es mir noch ein wo es steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (21. Juni 2020)

@slup: Leider kalt...


----------



## slup (21. Juni 2020)

Na dann Park in Röhrsdorf


----------



## slup (21. Juni 2020)

Dürfte die Kapelle am Friedhof sein. So oft dran vorbeigeradelt.


----------



## Faszi (21. Juni 2020)

Treffer, Röhrsdorf, aber was verbirgt sich aber in dem Fachwerkhäuschen?


----------



## slup (21. Juni 2020)

Glocken


----------



## Faszi (21. Juni 2020)

Richtig und es geht weiter mit @slup 
Es sind natürlich nicht irgendwelche Glocken, sondern es sind die Glocken vom Dorf Krakau welches auf dem Truppenübungsplatz lag und heute nur noch aus ein paar Grundmauern besteht. Sie wurden hierher gerettet und sind jetzt das Geläut der Kapelle. Nachzulesen hier:





						Krakau (Sachsen) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (21. Juni 2020)

@Faszi
Danke für den Link. Das wusste ich nicht. Wieder etwas schlauer.

Dann gleich zum nächsten Rätsel. Wie heißt die Örtlichkeit an der diese Bürger so eng beisammen stehen?


----------



## slup (23. Juni 2020)

Dann mal mit etwas mehr Abstand


----------



## Faszi (23. Juni 2020)

Das muss doch irgendein Sandsteindorf sein...


----------



## slup (23. Juni 2020)

Wenn Du mit "Sandsteindorf" Orte im Elbsandsteingebirge meinst, ist es kalt.


----------



## slup (24. Juni 2020)

Im Untergrund lagert der Graue Gneis.


----------



## kodak (24. Juni 2020)

Also grauer gneis deutet auf das Osterzgebirge und das Freiberger Revier hin


----------



## slup (24. Juni 2020)

Osterzgebirge ist schon mal richtig


----------



## slup (25. Juni 2020)

Am gesuchten Ort wurde in früheren Zeiten eine besondere Jagdmethode praktiziert. Eine Einrichtung mit den "Jagdwaffen" kann man heute noch besuchen.


----------



## Faszi (25. Juni 2020)

Beizjagd
Lauenstein


----------



## slup (25. Juni 2020)

@Faszi: Volltreffer. Lauenstein ist richtig. Genauer gesagt der Schlosshof.
Die Figuren sind übrigens von Olaf Klefzig. Der Titel heißt "Angst"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (25. Juni 2020)

Das war aber echt nicht leicht zu finden....
Weiter geht es hier, wo bin ich?


----------



## Faszi (28. Juni 2020)

Na da drehen wir uns mal etwas:


----------



## Th. (30. Juni 2020)

Irgendwie kommt mir das alles bekannt vor - mir fehlt allerdings das zentrale Puzzleteil...
Auf Bild 1 meine ich ganz rechts den Schafberg (Löbauer Berg) zu erkennen. Links wäre dann der Rotstein.
Auf Bild 2 vermute ich rechts den Hochstein (Czornebohkette) und hinter den Windrädern den Kottmar? 
Die zweispurige Piste wäre demzufolge keine Autobahn, sondern die B178(n)...


----------



## Faszi (30. Juni 2020)

Das hört sich alles gut an...
Aber wo bin ich?


----------



## Th. (30. Juni 2020)

Weißenberger Richtung. 
Nach Recherche in diversen Karten (ja, auch wieder Papier) komme ich auf den Standort Strohmberg....


----------



## Faszi (1. Juli 2020)

Gratuliere, Volltreffer!!!


----------



## Th. (1. Juli 2020)

Berge mit Nagelschen Säulen sind immer ein schönes Ziel, weil meist schöne Aussichtspunkte.
Ich habe am letzten Sonnabend auch mal so einen Ort ausgewählt - eigentlich erstaunlich, dass ich dort noch nie ganz oben war...
Für "Nagel-Fans" sollte das ganz einfach sein:


----------



## kodak (1. Juli 2020)

Baeyerhohe?


----------



## slup (1. Juli 2020)

zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (1. Juli 2020)

kodak schrieb:


> Baeyerhohe?


Genau, Baeyerhöhe.


----------



## kodak (1. Juli 2020)

Ganz frisch geschossen...wo bin ich heute unterwegs?


----------



## Th. (1. Juli 2020)

Home Office? 
Hübsche Fototapete.


----------



## kodak (1. Juli 2020)

@Th. Könnte man denken, dafür gibt es wirklich Programme wo man in einer Videokonferenz virtuelle Hintergründe einbauen kann, beim ersten mal witzig, danach etwas für ? 

Ich bin dem Alter entsprechend da konservativ und lebe lieber in der realen Welt...so auch hier


----------



## Th. (1. Juli 2020)

Nun, dann behaupte ich mal, hättest du dich weiter nach vorn gebeugt, wärest du möglichweise in den Zulauf des Kraftwerks Niezelgrund gefallen. 
(In der realen Welt versteht sich.)


----------



## kodak (1. Juli 2020)

@Th. dem ist wohl wirklich so...also für nicht heimische Leser, Niezel & Weber war eine Fabrik für holzschliff und Papier, angestaut wird die Wesenitz und seit 2000 wird auch elektroenergie wieder produziert fur 350 Haushalte in Lohmen...https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserkraftwerk_Niezelgrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (2. Juli 2020)

Mangels Substanz würde ich das Rätsel freigeben - also, wer was schickes hat...


----------



## Th. (6. Juli 2020)

Gut, wenn keiner will, mache ich eben weiter.

Wem fällt hierzu etwas ein?


----------



## slup (6. Juli 2020)

Glocke am Malschwitzer Teich?


----------



## Th. (6. Juli 2020)

@slup - richtig. 
Gegoogelt oder gekannt?


----------



## slup (6. Juli 2020)

Google: Glocke, Teich und Sachsen

Dann geht es sakral weiter. Wer kennt diese Begräbnisstätte in Tschechien unweit der deutschen Grenze?


----------



## CC. (7. Juli 2020)

Amen.


----------



## slup (7. Juli 2020)

Amen ist es nicht.


----------



## Faszi (7. Juli 2020)

Vielleicht Nähe Mückentürmchen???


----------



## slup (7. Juli 2020)

Faszi: Ganz heiss


----------



## Faszi (7. Juli 2020)

Also dann hier: 
Hřbitov Horní Krupka
Horní Krupka 124, 417 41 Krupka, Tschechien








						Hřbitov Horní Krupka · Horní Krupka 124, 417 41 Krupka, Tschechien
					

Friedhof




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (8. Juli 2020)

Ganz richtig. Die St.-Wolfsgangs-Kapelle am Mückentürmchen


----------



## Faszi (8. Juli 2020)

Mal sehen ob das jemand kennt, wo bin ich?


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. Juli 2020)

Das könnte kurz vor Struppen sein, die Straße von Obervogelgesang aus hoch. 
Folgt man diesem grünen Punkt, dann kommt man nach Klein Struppen. Links würde es zur Königsnase gehen.


----------



## Faszi (9. Juli 2020)

@Raumfahrer 
Gut erkannt, alles richtig


----------



## CC. (9. Juli 2020)

Schaurig


----------



## Faszi (9. Juli 2020)

Man lernt immer wieder dazu, Danke @CC.


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. Juli 2020)

Wo bin ich da gewesen...?


----------



## slup (9. Juli 2020)

Graupa Schloss


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. Juli 2020)

Stimmt.  








						Schöne Eiche in Graupa
					

Die Schöne Eiche steht in Graupa im Schlosspark auf der Festwiese. Die monumentale Eiche steht direkt neben dem Schloss. Nach 1600 wurde hier ein Wildgehege angelegt, aus dieser Zeit soll die Eiche stammen. Der Stamm beginnt sehr breit und wuchtig, um sich rasch zu verjüngen. Auf einer Seite hat...




					www.monumentale-eichen.de
				



Ich war sehr überrascht, solch ein Riesenteil dort stehen zu sehen... 
@slup Du darfst gern weiter machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (9. Juli 2020)

Dieses Bauwerk steht unweit der Grenze zu Sachsen. Wo genau befindet es sich?


----------



## slup (10. Juli 2020)

So sieht es in der direkten Umgebung aus.


----------



## Raumfahrer (10. Juli 2020)

Das scheint dort in Richtung Brandenburg zu sein...


----------



## slup (10. Juli 2020)

Ja


----------



## slup (11. Juli 2020)

Der Blick von oben


----------



## slup (15. Juli 2020)

Nochmal im Ganzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (15. Juli 2020)

Falls der Hinweis mit der Grenze zu Sachsen verwirrend war. Der Turm steht nicht auf deutschem Territorium.


----------



## Faszi (15. Juli 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Das scheint dort in Richtung Brandenburg zu sein...





slup schrieb:


> Ja





slup schrieb:


> Falls der Hinweis mit der Grenze zu Sachsen verwirrend war. Der Turm steht nicht auf deutschem Territorium.


Jetzt bin ich restlos verwirrt...


----------



## slup (15. Juli 2020)

Nochmal zusammengefasst. 
Der Turm steht nicht in Deutschland aber unweit der Grenze zu Sachsen. Und Brandenburg ist auch nicht weit.


----------



## Raumfahrer (15. Juli 2020)

Das wäre ja dann über die Neiße drüber.... grübel grübel...
aber auf jeden Fall ein schönes Ziel.


----------



## slup (15. Juli 2020)

Neisse ist gut. Nur wo?


----------



## slup (16. Juli 2020)

Stilvoller Grenzübergang


----------



## Faszi (16. Juli 2020)

Schweineschwere Sache...








						Wieża widokowa, Ścieżka geoturystyczna "Dawna Kopalnia Babina" · 68-208 Łęknica, Polen
					

★★★★★ · Sehenswürdigkeit




					goo.gl


----------



## slup (17. Juli 2020)

@Faszi: Dachte nicht das es so schwer ist. Jedenfalls eine interessante Ecke dort. 

Da das Rätsel nun gelöst ist, kann ich ja morgen beruhigt in den Urlaub fahren.


----------



## Faszi (17. Juli 2020)

@slup War wirklich schwer, nicht zuletzt durch die Verwirrung mit Brandenburg.
Schönen Urlaub wünsch ich Dir, hoffentlich mit Bike.
Neues Rätsel gibts morgen.


----------



## Faszi (17. Juli 2020)

Versprochen ist versprochen...
Könnte evtl. schwer sein. Was sehen wir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (19. Juli 2020)

Kleiner Perspektivwechsel:





Sorry für das Fett auf der Linse...


----------



## Faszi (23. Juli 2020)

Unweit von hier befindet sich ein Erbbegräbnisplatz


----------



## Faszi (26. Juli 2020)

Keiner ne Idee??
Ist auf der Runde entstanden wo auch dieses Rätsel zu finden war:


----------



## CC. (31. Juli 2020)

@Faszi - hier mußt Du wahrscheinlich etwas nachhelfen. Sonst ist die Woche rum...


----------



## Faszi (31. Juli 2020)

@CC. : Wenn Du mich so lieb bittest...
Unweit fließt ein Fluß namens  Kotitzer Wasser


----------



## CC. (31. Juli 2020)




----------



## kodak (31. Juli 2020)

Lausker Schanze...1807 wurde dort diese romantische Burgruine erbaut...


----------



## Faszi (31. Juli 2020)

Da tip ich grade noch nen Hinweis und schon ist die Lösung da, Lausker Skala mit den beiden Schanzen und im Bild dem verfallenen Aussichtsturm ist richtig. Interessantes Fleckchen Erde, ne schöne Coronaentdeckung.


----------



## kodak (1. August 2020)

Ich hatte ja immer nach einem alten Kloster oder so geschaut, dann doch dieser "fake"...bisher habe ich immer die Anreise gescheut mir diese Gegend anzuschauen, in meiner Armeezeit wäre es nah gewesen aber   keiner sprach davon...Danke also für das neugierig machen @Faszi und natürlich die Hinweise...so genug gelabert, heute habe ich meinen ersten Gipfel "bestiegen", zwei Ringe müssen "überwunden" werden und doch kommt man quasi mit dem Fahrrad bis zum Gipfelbuch...ihr seht schon, ein echtes Rätsel vielleicht für viele, doch wer kennt die Lösung? Also auf zum Gipfelsturm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (2. August 2020)

Okay, ein Bild der kompletten Formation... ?


----------



## kodak (4. August 2020)

Ein letztes Foto




Vielleicht fahren hier auch alle zu schnell vorbei? Obwohl es ist 30 angegeben, Radfahrer nutzen sowieso einen anderen Weg als diese viel befahrene Straße, die kurz davor/danach einen lustigen Schlenker macht, 2 Autos klappt eigentlich nie dort...ach, ganz in der Nähe ist auch ein ehemaliges Kino was umfunktioniert wurde zu einem Zentrum...


----------



## slup (4. August 2020)

Dann wird es wohl an der B 172 beim Nationalparkzentrum Bad Schandau sein.


----------



## kodak (4. August 2020)

@slup vollkommen richtig erkannt  ... genau hier steht der "Felsen"









						50°55'06.4"N 14°09'01.9"E · Dresdner Str. 1a, 01814 Bad Schandau
					

Dresdner Str. 1a, 01814 Bad Schandau




					goo.gl


----------



## slup (4. August 2020)

@kodak
Beim ersten Bild habe ich noch nach "richtigen" Kletterfelsen recherchiert, die man von oben anfahren kann. Natürlich nichts gefunden. Zum Glück kamen dann Deinen Hinweise.

So nun das nächste Rätsel. Wie heißt die Ortschaft im Hintergrund?


----------



## slup (5. August 2020)

Auf einem Hügel in der Ortschaft steht diese Kirche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (5. August 2020)

kann es sein das Du in Colmnitz bist ? https://goo.gl/maps/VAWGpTd34dv3GTTNA


----------



## slup (5. August 2020)

@kodak
Ganz genau. Der Weg auf dem ersten Bild kommt von der Talsperre Klingenberg und führt nach Colmnitz.


----------



## kodak (5. August 2020)

@slup Straßenschilder auf Bildern sind immer sehr hilfreich für Nichtwissende Freunde des Rätsels...ja mit dem Fahrrad zum Felsen, ich glaube das würde gegen die Regeln verstoßen, also irgendwie muß ja eine Schwierigkeit dabei sein, fand es deswegen auch so lustig dies zu sehen und musste es natürlich auf besondere Art mit euch teilen
Morgen geht es weiter dann hier...


----------



## kodak (6. August 2020)

Wo steht dieser "Ritter" und für was wirbt er eine Spende ein?


----------



## kodak (7. August 2020)

Da wollen wir dem Ritter mal in die Augen schauen...


----------



## slup (7. August 2020)

Im Hintergrund ist eine Ruine zu sehen. Burg oder Kloster? Vermutlich sammelt der Ritter für den Bauunterhalt des Bauwerkes. Nur wo?


----------



## kodak (7. August 2020)

@slup ja, schon mal gut kombiniert, auf direkte Fragen kann ich schwer antworten ?...wo, ich sage mal die Antwort ist einfacher als mann denkt, nein Geodaten habe ich nur einmal ausversehen mitgesendet


----------



## slup (7. August 2020)

Da Du "Mann" geschrieben hast, tippe ich mal auf Frauenstein.


----------



## kodak (7. August 2020)

Nein, war auf dich bezogen...der Hinweis steht am Ende


----------



## kodak (8. August 2020)

nun denn der Ritter in seiner ganzen Pracht ;-)



 

ja, mit dem Fahrrad direkt dahin wird schwierig, drumherum ist es nicht weit, kurz steil am Anfang aber schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (10. August 2020)

... also der Herr hat einen schönen Blick gen Süden, diese Seite die man ersteigen kann wurde wohl auch 1968 erneuert, die nördliche dagegen ist etwas ausgesetzter Stufennatur ... 1910 gab es das was man im Hintergrund etwas sieht und gerade im Wiederaufbau sich befindet noch richtig, so jedenfalls Bilder ... aber auch das war schon ein Nachbau, also jetzt Wiederaufbau des in den 60-iger Jahren abgerissenen ;-) ...

Auch ein Bruder vom Ritter winkt nun noch etwas weiter oben


----------



## Faszi (12. August 2020)

Das kann nur im Erzgebirge sein?


----------



## kodak (12. August 2020)

@Faszi oh nein, wir befinden uns in 245 üNN, 25 m unter uns fließt Wasser und auch dort winkt ein Kamerad den ankommenden und vorbeischippernden Gästen aus nah und fern..eigentlich war der unten die Nummer, weil oben in den 60iger Jahren alles abgebrochen wurde, was nun mühsam wieder freigelegt und aufgebaut wird,schon 1550 wurde einmal alles abgetragen und als Baumaterial verschenkt an andere Städte...der oben winkende hat auch nur eine symbolische Behausung noch, doch sie wächst...aus welchem Material ist denn eigentlich der Spendenritter?


----------



## Faszi (12. August 2020)

Kaolin?


----------



## kodak (13. August 2020)

Okay, ich seh schon, zu ungenau ausgedrückt, also eher seine stilisierten Beine und noch deutlicher das Baumaterial welches im letzten Bild Hintergrund zu sehen ist meinte ich, damit kann man sehr gut den Bereich eingrenzen, dann noch einmal genau den Hinweis den ich slup gegeben hatte lesen...


----------



## Th. (14. August 2020)

Ich stehe, um erhrlich zu sein, völlig auf dem Schlauch...
Fassen wir dir die Tipps und Informationen mal zusammen:
1. Das Bauwerk hinter dem Ritter wurde 1550 abgetragen, danach irgendwann bis mindestens 1910 irgendwie wieder aufgebaut und 1960 wieder abgerissen. Aktuell läuft der nächste Aufbau, wofür Spenden gesammelt werden.
2. Der Ritter steht auf 245m üNN und sein "Kamerad" steht bei 220m üNN an einem schiffbaren Gewässer.
3. Das Baumaterial...Granit scheint es nicht zu sein - die"Großporigkeit" der "Füße" und die Farbe könnten auf Sandstein schließen (ich weiß - als Hobbygeologe habe ich hier schon mal gehörig daneben gelegen)
4. Der Hinweis an @slup - sollten da die versehentlich mitgesendeten GEOdaten gemeint sein (das ist @kodak mal beim Gut-Gamig-Rätsel passiert...)

Fazit: Gut Gamig liegt unter 200m üNN und an keinem Gewässer, zumindest nicht mittelbar...hilft nicht weiter.
Sandstein gibts in Zittau (deutlich höher als 245m üNN und kein schiffbares Gewässer) oder im Elbsandstein - dort wäre aber auf Grund der Höhenangabe das komplette Elbtal und weitesgehend alle Nebenflüsse (Schiffbarkeit) raus.
Treibt man sich weiter westlich im Erzgebirgsvorland auf 200-250m üNN rum (Sandstein?) würde z.B. Altzella passen - wurde im 16 Jahrhundert mal rückgebaut, allerdings im 20 Jahrhundert meines Wissens nicht und ist "oben" durchaus zumindest teilweise intakt...

Tja, wie gesagt, ich steh' auf dem Schlauch und harre der Lösung entgegen


----------



## kodak (14. August 2020)

Also jetzt dachte ich kommt die Lösung @Th.
Also alles richtig gemacht, nun wissen wir es ist Sandstein, wir wissen ? und die Idee mit Gut Gamig ist nett aber eben GENAU das ist nicht die Annäherung an die Lösung sondern...?...als Gedankensplitter noch die Idee wo Ritter so ihr zu Hause haben, dann gibt es mit den anderen Kriterien in Sachsen nur wenige Alternativen, wenn man dann noch...?...hinzuzieht...


----------



## kodak (14. August 2020)

...zum Wochenende die "Lösung".... 
Was ist am 02.11.2020 so bedeutsam...


----------



## slup (15. August 2020)

Höhe und schiffbar passt ja ungefähr zu Kriebstein. Der Sandstein auch. Ist aber keine Ruine. Und die Geschichte passt auch nicht.
Ich bin ratlos und harre der Auflösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (15. August 2020)

@slup kriebstein ist es wahrlich nicht, die Burg steht ja in voller Pracht...Sandstein dort auch nicht wirklich, mehr Porphyr als Bausubstanz...
Also was hält die Welt in Atem am 02.11.2020, was wird in der Bundesrepublik zu noch unbestimmter Zeit 2021 stattfinden und was hat man vor kurzem in Belarus gemacht?...
Wehe dem der einfach nur nach dem Namen einr Unterkunft bucht, es sollte sehr genau auf die davorstehenden Buchstaben geachtet werden, beim armen Ritter gibt es einen lecker Bäcker, sonst dagegen einen 24x7 Milchprodukteautomat...


----------



## Th. (15. August 2020)

kodak schrieb:


> ...
> Was ist am 02.11.2020 so bedeutsam...


Am 2.11.20 könnte VP1 2018 einschlagen...


----------



## kodak (15. August 2020)

@Th. Sorry, am 03.11.2020 muss es richtig heißen...was macht VP1 2018 dann 2021 in Deutschland und was machte er vor kurzem in Belarus, besser gesagt war ja die Aussage was hat man, also viele, gemacht bzw. was werden viele machen bzw. sind aufgefordert es zu tun? Also ich hoffe ja das am 03.11.2020 sich ein wenig etwas ändert, naja hoffe eben...so also kein Asteroideneinschlag


----------



## Th. (15. August 2020)

Ah, 3.11. Weltmännertag ! Aber was der jetzt konkret mit der möglichen Bundestagswahl bzw. der weissrussischen Wahl zu tun hat...?,
Und wo passt da jetzt der Spendenritter rein?


----------



## kodak (15. August 2020)

Ach, was soll ich sagen...es darf gern um die Ecke gedacht werden und der gesuchte Ort, sogar Stadt, hat ausgesprochen etwas mit dem 03.11.2020 in einem großen Land, vor kurzem in Belarus und 2021 in Deutschland zu tun...im Bundesland Sachsen wurden wir 2019 dazu aufgefordert...


----------



## slup (15. August 2020)

Also die Wahl in den USA.
Welcher Ort hat was damit zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (15. August 2020)

Th. schrieb:


> Am 2.11.20 könnte VP1 2018 einschlagen...


Puh - gut, daß ich da nicht da bin!


----------



## Th. (15. August 2020)

Und da dachte ich mit dem Bogen Asteroid - Weltall - Jedi-Ritter irgendwie punkten zu können...
Ok, Amerika mit den mehr oder weniger verrückten Präsidenten ist da nicht weit. 
Aber was hilft das beim Rätsel jetzt? Am 2./3.November wird in D nichts gewählt weil Wochentag (vielleicht ein Faschingsprinz irgendwo).
Was hat in Sachsen mit Amerika zu tun? Die Stadt Penig mit dem OT Amerika...da war ich aber noch nie, vielleicht gibts ja dort 'nen Bäcker und 'ne Milchtankstelle - letztere bräuchte man auch um in einer verfehlten FeWo "Arme Ritter" zuzubereiten...tja - mein Kopf fühlt sich schon an wie nach dem Einschlag von VP1 2018...und heute beim Mittagssschlaf sprach Yoda zu mir: „Ins Exil gehen du wirst müssen. Versagt du hast.“ 
Nachdem ich zu mir gekommen bin, wars aber nur die MmK, die nochmal bestätigte, dass, wenn ich 2 Tage lang mich mit den blöden MTB-Rätseln vorm PC beschäftige, ich mich auch verp***en könne...


----------



## kodak (15. August 2020)

Warum bringt keiner alles in die richtige Reihenfolge, also wir wissen nun das Wahl richtig ist, zu was werden wir deswegen aufgefordert? Jetzt denken wir um die Ecke, nehmen den Hinweis das es eine Stadt ist, Touristen aus nah und fern, Wasser da ist, eine Burg es wohl ist...und ich schräg denke, deswegen auch ausgesprochen gleich


----------



## Th. (15. August 2020)

So. Die SMH ist wieder weg, nachdem ich mich nach Lesen deines letzten Posts hysterisch lachend, schreiend vorm PC gewälzt habe und meine Kiddies besorgt waren.
Die Kumpels vom Roten Kreuz waren aber locker drauf - haben meine Datenleitung gedrosselt und ein kaltes Bier injiziert. Desweiteren haben sie mir versichert, dass es am 3.11. deutlich kühler als heute ist (sofern VP1 nicht trifft).
Irritiert hat mich, das beide behaupteten, das Trump kein Jedi-Ritter ist... nunja, die können auch nicht alles wissen.
Dann gaben sie mir noch den Tipp, Fahrrad zu fahren - würde entspannen. Vielleicht mache ich das jetzt mal...


----------



## kodak (15. August 2020)

Also bevor ich hier noch Schuld trage an Ausfallerscheinungen odwr Selbstzweifeln...es ist Burg Wehlen, sein Kollege winkt unten an einem Anleger neben der ? und einer aus einer Turmatrappe, der Turm wird gerade wieder aufgebaut









						Burg Wehlen – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Alle Infos finden sich auch im Eintrag bei Wikipedia


----------



## kodak (15. August 2020)

Stadt Wehlen oben ist ja Dorf Wehlen...zum wählen werden wir aufgefordert, eine Wahl war in Belarus, wird in den USA und bei uns sein, der Hinweis für @slup war das Aufnahmedatum des Fotos, er hatte ja das vorherige Rätselbild gelöst, deswegen auch der Vergleich zu den GPS Daten die mir wie @Th. ausgeführt hat mir einmal zum "Verhängnis" wurden...Sandstein ist klar, Aussicht ist natürlich wirklich nur in einer Richtung möglich und mit dem Fahrrad kann man den ?berg nur umrunden...


----------



## Th. (15. August 2020)

Oha - da irrt Wikipedie ja mal gewaltig (ich sach mal um 100m) - deswegen hatte ich Elbtal auch komplett ausgeschlossen. Pegel Schöna rund 116m üNN - Dresden, Prießnitzmündung 105m üNN...


----------



## kodak (15. August 2020)

@Th. Sorry, ich habe mal nicht so genau nachgedacht sondern einfach übernommen...wenn man genau überlegt ist natürlich 245 viel zu hoch, die minus 100m simd wohl wahr


----------



## Th. (15. August 2020)

...und ich dacht' schon, jetzt ist's soweit...
Da kann ich nur den ollen Horst Mempel (MDR, Biwak) zitieren: "Zu Rathen kann ich raten, würde aber Wehlen wählen."


----------



## CC. (15. August 2020)

Gut,  daß Kodak aufgelöst hat, sonst hätte er Th. auf dem Gewissen...
Manchem erschließen sich die Tips nicht - trotz Querdenken - weil z.B. zwischen Wahl und Wehlen dann doch noch ein Unterschied ist.
Aber kniffliges Rätsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (15. August 2020)

CC. schrieb:


> Gut,  daß Kodak aufgelöst hat, sonst hätte er Th. auf dem Gewissen...
> Manchem erschließen sich die Tips nicht - trotz Querdenken - weil z.B. zwischen Wahl und Wehlen dann doch noch ein Unterschied ist.
> Aber kniffliges Rätsel



Die fehlerhafte Höhenangabe hat es unlösbar gemacht. Zur Strafe muss Kodak ein weiteres Rätsel einstellen.


----------



## kodak (16. August 2020)

So, da bin ich mir sicher nicht Wikipedia fragen zu müssen fur falsche Details...wurde mir gestern als persönliches Rätsel vorgestellt, konnte ich auch sofort lösen und ihr?


----------



## Th. (16. August 2020)

Das zweite Bild ist klar - am Stallhof.
Zeigt mir die MmK jedesmal wenn wir da vorbeikommen. 
Warum auch immer...


----------



## kodak (16. August 2020)

@Th. Vollkommen richtig Gesetzte Markierung
In der Nähe von Schloßpl., 01067 Dresden








						51°03'11.5"N 13°44'17.4"E
					

Schloßplatz, 01067 Dresden




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Faszi (21. August 2020)

Teil vom Georgentor??


----------



## kodak (21. August 2020)

@Faszi ja, natürlich, hatte ja auch schon signalisiert das @Th. vollkommen richtig liegt, ist alles an einer Stelle dort zu "besichtigen"


----------



## Th. (22. August 2020)

Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht - bin ich jetzt dran? Egal, ich mach' mal:
War zwischendurch wirklich mal paar Tage radfahren - die Hitze hat mir das Hirn reichlich vernebelt, so dass ich auf dem gewählten Weg überraschenderweise über einen Berg musste den ich so gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. Noch mehr verwirrt war ich, dass es der Berg dereinst in die königlich sächsische Triangulation geschafft hat...
Tja - wie hieß der Haufen gleich noch mal, wo ich das Rad raufgewuchtet habe?


----------



## Th. (22. August 2020)

Aufmerksame Betrachter haben natürlich die millimetergenaue Höhenangabe unterm Oberrohr erkannt - dieses Detail will ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten:



...wie jetzt 58,082m ? Verdammt - hat sich eine Zahl hinter der Sattelstützenklemme versteckt!


----------



## slup (22. August 2020)

Taubenberg bei Schluckenau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (22. August 2020)

Damit hat @slup natürlich recht - der Taubenberg bei Taubenheim/Spree... Die Auffahrt von der Spree ist haarsträubend, erst die sacksteile (deutlich über 20%) Straße unter den Blicken der Anwohner, dann weiter steil an der "Märchenwiese" vorbei, endeten dann danach meine Fahr-Ambitionen in den knietiefen Harvesterspuren...
Die Abfahrt nach Süden und weiter nach Rozany war dann allerdings recht geschmeidig...


----------



## slup (24. August 2020)

Dann weiter mit dem nächsten Rätsel.

Was ist auf der Karte dargestellt? Und wo befindet sich dieser Ort?
Hinweis: Dort wird kein Deutsch gesprochen. Zumindest jetzt nicht mehr. Die Pfeile zeigen in die Richtungen der beiden nächsten Ortschaften.


----------



## slup (25. August 2020)

Das Rad steht zwischen der 5 und der 13.


----------



## slup (27. August 2020)

Da fällt mir noch ein: Der gesuchte Ort ist nicht all zu weit vom Ort des letzten Rätsels entfernt.


----------



## Faszi (27. August 2020)

Harte Nuss!!

Ich sage:
*Arboretum Kunratice*


----------



## slup (27. August 2020)

@Faszi:  Hádali jste správně


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (29. August 2020)

Wo stehe ich?


----------



## slup (29. August 2020)

Ich rate mal
Granittagebau Rauschwitz


----------



## Faszi (29. August 2020)

Richtig geraten!!


----------



## slup (29. August 2020)

In dem Steinbruch selbst war ich noch nicht. Aber die Situation Berg mit folgendem Flachland kam mir irgendwie vertraut vor.

Nächstes Rätsel
Wo steht das Bauwerk und zu welchem Zweck dient es?


----------



## Faszi (29. August 2020)

Sprungschanze


----------



## kodak (29. August 2020)

Der Zweck ist einfach denke ich, eine Sprungschanze und ich tippe auf Oybin als Standort


----------



## slup (29. August 2020)

Sprungschanze und Oybin ist richtig. Kodak hat noch den passenden Ort dazu und darf weitermachen.


----------



## kodak (30. August 2020)

so da wollen wir einmal schauen, wohin führt dieser Weg


----------



## kodak (1. September 2020)

gerade versucht ein neues Bild hochzuladen, irgendwie mag es zur Zeit nicht ... also zur Überbrückung ein wenig Text ...

Ich bin verwundert das keiner der Randdresdner bzw. weiter herumkommenden Dresdner es gelöst hat bis jetzt, dabei gibt es ganz in der Nähe sogar einen Skilift (wann auch immer der zuletzt in Betrieb war ;-) )


----------



## slup (1. September 2020)

Also einen Skilift gibt es in Hainsberg am Kuhberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (1. September 2020)

@slup ja, auch dort aber direkt daneben keinen solchen Aufgang, es ist ja quasi ein bedeutsamer Aufgang...nun nicht im dem Sinne das man es toll finden muss, war aber mal sehr üblich leider...


----------



## slup (1. September 2020)

Dem Bewuchs zur Folge scheint der Aufgang ja nicht sehr begangen zu sein. Habe aber keine Ahnung wo das sein könnte. Warten wir mal das nächste Foto ab.


----------



## kodak (1. September 2020)

so, ich konnte meinen Weg fortsetzen, leider waren andere schneller und haben Teile besprüht :-(


----------



## leler (1. September 2020)

Am Klosterberg bei Demitz?


----------



## kodak (2. September 2020)

@leler nein, leider nicht...so weit östlich war ich nicht unterwegs


----------



## slup (2. September 2020)

Das ist das Ehrenmal auf dem Schleissberg bei Gickelsberg. 
Und letztes Wochenende war ich noch mit dem Rad auf dem benachbarten Schwedenstein.


----------



## kodak (3. September 2020)

@slup vollkommen richtig, startet man in Ohorn Stadt und fährt dann seitlich am Schleißberg vorbei Richtung Gickelsberg zum Schwedenstein kann man es nicht übersehen, gleich danach dann der Skilift von [email protected] weiter geht es


----------



## slup (3. September 2020)

Morgens um 6 in  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## kodak (3. September 2020)

... sehr schönes Foto ... also auf Grund der Straßenbeleuchtung und des Skiliftes würde ich das mal ins Erzgebirge verfrachten, also in Altenberg ist es nicht ... Geising oder Rehefeld vielleicht? ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (3. September 2020)

@kodak 

Erzgebirge ist es nicht


----------



## slup (3. September 2020)

Kleine Hilfestellung.
Der Ortsname hat so viele Buchstaben wie Punkte in der Eingangsfrage.


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. September 2020)

Also fuffzehn Buchstaben. grübel


----------



## Th. (5. September 2020)

Also den Skilift von @kodak kann ich irgendwie nicht erkennen - verunsichert mich auch irgendwie...
Trotzdem war mein erster Gedanke: Hinterhermsdorf, etwas Richtung Neudorf (sprich Richtung Kirnitzsch).
Direkt unter der Sonne sollte der Wolfsberg (Vlci hora) rauslugen... 
Das Haus links sollte dieses sein.


----------



## slup (5. September 2020)

@Th. 
Besser kann man es nicht beschreiben. Alles richtig.

Es war an einem der heißen Augusttage. Morgens um halb 4 Uhr in Dresden gestartet und zum Sonnenaufgang in Hinterhermsdorf. Die Tour ging dann noch weiter ins Lausitzer Gebirge um dann gegen Mittag wieder zu Hause zu sein.


----------



## Th. (5. September 2020)

Jaja, die heißen Augusttage...
So heiß wars bei mir dann doch nicht - eher unterkühlt, um nicht schweigsam oder hölzern zu schreiben. 
OK, vielleicht hätte ich wenigstens den Helm abnehmen sollen...
Wer kennt die Dame?



(Schwarz-Weiß macht doch nicht schlanker )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (5. September 2020)

Hach, Helene hat schon alles gesehen....


----------



## Th. (6. September 2020)

Da war er aber fix, der @Waldschleicher - das ist der Helenenblick bei Steinigtwolmsdorf.


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. September 2020)

Jaja, was die Ärmste schon alles erdulden musste. 




Wo habe ich diesen _grenzwertigen_ Schnappschuss, auf dem Weg in den Feierabend, gemacht?


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. September 2020)

Okay, da nicht sehr markant noch der Hinweis- es ist nicht nur wenige Kilometer von Helene entfernt.


----------



## Th. (6. September 2020)

Wirklich schwer.
Nicht nur, dass das (wahrscheinlich) ein 180° Panorama (was die Relationen verzerrt) ist, lässt es sich kaum detailiert vergrößern...
...und was sind


Waldschleicher schrieb:


> nicht nur wenige Kilometer


Ich gebe mal einen Tipp ab: Im rechten Bilddrittel sind Tafelberge der Sächsischen Schweiz zu sehen - allerdings nicht die Zschirnsteine wie möglicherweise die erste Eingebung...das ist aber wirklich nur ein Schuss ins Blaue.
PS: Schönes Bild trotzdem (wegen der Wolkenstimmung).


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. September 2020)

Extra die Heimfahrt nach dem heutigen Tag wieder dahin verlegt, um ein besseres Foto zu machen :



So sieht es hinter den Sträuchern im obigen Bild aus. "_Grenz_wertig" war als Hilfestellung gemeint und natürlich sollte es "nur wenige Kilometer" von Helene entfernt heißen. 
Es gab schon einige Rätsel aus der Ecke.


----------



## slup (7. September 2020)

Stehst Du in der Nähe des Grenzüberganges zwischen Langenburkersdorf und Lobendava?


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. September 2020)

Jepp, nur ein paar hundert Meter vom "offiziellen" Übergang findet sich dieser hier. Sehr unscheinbarer Trampelpfad, aber immerhin beschildert. An der Waldkante vorbei Richtung Horni Poustevna/Lobendava.


----------



## slup (7. September 2020)

Die Situation kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Hatte den Grenzübergang erst vor kurzem mit dem Rad gequert. Einen schönen Arbeitsweg hast Du da.

Zum nächsten Rätsel. Wo stellt sich dieser steinerne Götze dem Passanten in den Weg?


----------



## slup (8. September 2020)

Das Material der Figur ist Teil der Lösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (8. September 2020)

Steinbruchspfad Wehlen


----------



## slup (8. September 2020)

@Faszi richtig. Unten die Wilkeaussicht mit Blick auf Wehlen.


----------



## Faszi (8. September 2020)

Da solls auch gleich weitergehen, wo hält denn der steinerne Freund Ausschau?


----------



## slup (11. September 2020)

Zeit für einen kleinen Hinweis


----------



## Faszi (11. September 2020)

Es ist möglich das das ordentlich Äußere des Steinmannes mit einer Spende zusammenhängt...


----------



## slup (11. September 2020)

Könnte mit der Altstadtmillion zusammenhängen und somit in Görlitz sein


----------



## slup (11. September 2020)

Wikipedia zum Biblischen Haus:

Eine Besonderheit stellt im Vergleich zu anderen Görlitzer Torbögen auch das Portal des Biblischen Hauses dar. Zahlreiche Portale Görlitzer Bürgerhäuser sind mit quadratisch eingefassten Blüten verziert. Das Sitznischenportal trägt ein durchgängiges Akanthusmotiv und einen Gaffkopf an der Stelle des Schlusssteins. Ein Gaffkopf in ähnlicher Form wurde bereits 14 Jahre früher am Portal des Rathauses (Untermarkt 8) eingefügt. Flankiert wird das Portal beidseitig von vorstehenden Säulen mit Kompositkapitellen. Die Sockel, auf denen die Säulen ruhen, sind mit flachen Arabeskenreliefs überzogen.


----------



## Faszi (11. September 2020)

@slup Treffer, gut gesucht!!


----------



## slup (11. September 2020)

Wo steht dieses Bauwerk und wozu diente es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (11. September 2020)

Bielatal - der ehem. Hochofen


----------



## slup (11. September 2020)

@Th. Das ging schnell und ist natürlich richtig.


----------



## Th. (12. September 2020)

Dann schnell weiter - wie nennt man diesen steinernen "ET" noch und wo steht er?


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. September 2020)

Ja, der Hohwald ist eine kleine aber feine Ecke.  Immer schön vorsichtig- obige "Quarkquetsche" steht auf "Achtungbetriebsgeländelebensgefahrzutrittverboten" Areal.


----------



## Th. (13. September 2020)

Womit der @Waldschleicher richtig liegt.
Mir gefällt der Name "Goldmännchen" (oder noch besser "ET") besser - aber egal.
Vorsichtig bin ich selbstverständlich immer - wenn aber demnächst jemand auf Goldmännchens Hometrail - sprich der Südabfahrt vom Valtenberg - meine (auf dem Rätselfoto noch vorhandene) Trinkflasche findet...die ist mir bei dem Gerüttel tatsächlich aus dem Halter gehüpft...

@Waldschleicher - schönes Revier hast du da und du bist hier jetzt dran...


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. September 2020)

Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster, es gab ja schon einige Bilder abseits von Sachsen. 
Das dürfte jedoch sehr bekannt sein (wenn nicht, dann nix wie hin!), bitte etwas _weiter_ denken... 

In einem Lokal unweit _*welcher Strecke*_ wächst dieser finstere Gummibaum: 



Das Bild im Hintergrund ist dort Programm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (13. September 2020)

Naja pod smerkem würde ich mal sagen, dorthin wenn das Metall aus dem Bein ist


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. September 2020)

Doch zu einfach.   Schön wars dort wieder gestern.
Die Pension, in welcher das Bäumchen wächst, wurde schon im Bericht des Forenteams benannt.

Dort gehts dann los:


----------



## kodak (14. September 2020)

@Waldschleicher es waren der Tipps einfach zu viele...
Ob man von dieser Bank Aussicht hat ?


----------



## absvrd (14. September 2020)

Vorrangig sollte man wohl viel Wasser sehen, kurz bevor es Dresden passiert und demnächst in die Nordsee mündet.


----------



## kodak (14. September 2020)

@absvrd solltest du auf die Elbe anspielen, so muß ich dich enttäuschen, die sieht man definitiv nicht...


----------



## kodak (15. September 2020)

Okay, jetzt 180 Grad gedreht... ?


----------



## Th. (15. September 2020)

Schwierig...
Könnte es sein, dass ganz links am Horizont die Spitze des Geisingberges zu sehen ist?
*Wenn ja*, muss das irgendwo linkselbisch sein - der Blickwinkel von rechts der Elbe läge höher.
Blickrichtung (lt. Exif-Daten) ist südlich - heißt, wenn es ein Dorf (Fachwerkhaus Bild 1) oberhalb des Dresdner Südosten wäre, wäre der Willisch dazwischen...also vielleicht eher Richtung Kesselsdorf?
Neben dem hellen Wohn-/Büroblock in Bildmitte ist ein graues Gebäude mit gelber Dachkante - so sehen m.E. Opel-Häuser aus...


----------



## kodak (16. September 2020)

@Th. ja, die Kombinationen stimmen schon recht gut, also linkselbisch, Opel Autohändler, irgendwie auch Kesselsdorf in der Nähe... ?
Ja, sogar Wein wurde hier angebaut bis die Reblaus kam...eigentlich dachte ich das einzelne weiße Gebäude wäre markant als Identifikation


----------



## Th. (16. September 2020)

In der Ecke bin ich nicht so oft unterwegs. Wenn, dann fahre ich von K'dorf immer Richtung Braunsdorf und Tharandt weiter...
Egal - du stehst an der Kulturscheune Wurgwitz und das helle Gebäude ist 'ne Grundschule. (Das vermeintliche Opel-Autohaus ist die Turnhalle  )


----------



## kodak (16. September 2020)

@Th. Vollkommen richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (16. September 2020)

kodak schrieb:


> @Th. Vollkommen richtig


Super - wenigstens ein Erfolg in dieser sonst eher lausigen Woche...
Mangels Folgebild würde ich freigegeben...
Also los - es wird doch jemand bei dem Wetter im unbekannten Geläuf unterwegs gewesen sein!


----------



## MZG40 (17. September 2020)

Hallo,
bin neu hier u. will nix falsch machen, wenn doch bitte ich um unterstützende Hinweise.
Vielen Dank.
Zum Photo gibt mein Profilbild die grobe Richtung.


----------



## slup (17. September 2020)

Das Bergmännel bei Eppendorf von Carl August Nendel


----------



## MZG40 (17. September 2020)

Doch so bekannt?
Darf ich nochmal?


----------



## slup (17. September 2020)

Willkommen MZG40.  Du darfst wenn Du das nächste Rätselbild löst.

Auf welche Ortschaft blicke ich hier? Welches Gebäude ist in der Bildmitte zu sehen?
Wie schon des Öfteren bin ich im grenznahen Nachbarland unterwegs.


----------



## slup (19. September 2020)

Der alte deutsche Name des Ortes ist auch ein Bestandteil von Zweirädern.


----------



## Raumfahrer (19. September 2020)

In Deutschgabel, also Jablonne v Podjestedi. Also, das wäre dann die Klosterkirche St Laurentius.
Da wäre links im Hintergrund der Hochwald mit seinen zwei Gipfeln und dem Turm zu sehen. Grübel grübel, kA, was dieser Kegel im Hintergrund von der Kuppel ist....


----------



## slup (19. September 2020)

@Raumfahrer: Vollkommen richtig 

Dom des heiligen Sankt Laurentius





Ehemalige Kirche Mariä Geburt





Altes Wegekreuz zwischen Deutschgabel und Haida (Novy Bor)


----------



## Raumfahrer (19. September 2020)

Und dieser Berg hinter der Kuppel müsste dann der Sokol, Falkenberg sein, wie ein Blick auf die Karte verrät...

Ich mach dann mal weiter:



Wo bin ich gerade und wohin wollte ich, wenn ich nach rechts weiter fahre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (19. September 2020)

Quelle, Sandstein und nach hinten ansteigendes Gelände. Bist Du in einem Bach- oder Flußtal?


----------



## Faszi (20. September 2020)

Böhmisch?


----------



## Raumfahrer (20. September 2020)

Faszi schrieb:


> Böhmisch?


Ja, man kann es an der Markierung am Baum (rotes Dreieck auf weißem Grund) erkennen. 



slup schrieb:


> Bist Du in einem Bach- oder Flußtal?


Eigentlich nicht. 
An einem Südhang. 


slup schrieb:


> Sandstein


Gibt es dort in der Nähe auch, die Blöcke für die Bank und die Fassung vom Brunnen wurden sicherlich in einem der ehemaligen Steinbrüche gewonnen...


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. September 2020)

eventuell hilft ein Blick auf die Karte: von rechts oben bis zum letzten Punkt links, dort ist es nicht eingezeichnet.


----------



## Faszi (21. September 2020)

Aufgang zur Lausche von Jägerdörfel/Myslivna


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. September 2020)

Faszi schrieb:


> Aufgang zur Lausche von Jägerdörfel/Myslivna


Das ist richtig. 
Die Quelle auf dem Bild ist der Lauschebrunnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (22. September 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Das ist richtig.
> Die Quelle auf dem Bild ist der Lauschebrunnen.


Bin regelmäßig dort... ist mir noch nie aufgefallen


----------



## Faszi (22. September 2020)

Mir hat der Kartenausschnitt auf die Sprünge geholfen.

Weiter geht es mit diesem ungleichen Paar, wo ist das zu finden?


----------



## slup (23. September 2020)

Die Bäume könnten überall stehen. Sind das Eichen?


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. September 2020)

sbradl schrieb:


> Bin regelmäßig dort... ist mir noch nie aufgefallen


Wenn Du immer mit Schwung dran vorbei fährst... 
(der Kartenausschnitt stammt übrigens nicht von opentopomap, sondern vom Kartenblatt  "Zittauer Gebirge" vom Landesvermessungsamt, Ausgabe 1993. Daß dort so etwas ist, ist denen aber bis heute aber auch noch nicht aufgefallen)


----------



## Faszi (23. September 2020)

slup schrieb:


> Die Bäume könnten überall stehen. Sind das Eichen?


Naja, vielleicht wirklich etwas schwer. Dachte nur das die markante Erscheinung schon mal jemanden aufgefallen ist.
Ist jedenfalls nicht weit weg von dieser Stelle hier:


----------



## slup (23. September 2020)

Sieht nach Lausitzer Bergland aus. Nur wo?


----------



## Faszi (23. September 2020)

Die Richtung stimmt erstmal...


----------



## Faszi (28. September 2020)

Neuer Hinweis:


----------



## Th. (30. September 2020)

Irgendwie sieht der Berg links wie der Schwarzenberg aus - aber ist da nicht ein größerer/markanterer Funkturm drauf?


----------



## Faszi (30. September 2020)

Also @Th. da bist Du schon richtig, aber siehe Bild:





Die Frage ist ja: "Wo bin ich?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich löse dann mal wenn keiner will. 
Du stehst unterhalb des Berghotels am Schwedenstein.


----------



## Faszi (3. Oktober 2020)

Naja, genau. Die Bäume vom Anfang stehen auf einer Wiese Richtung Pulsnitz, ich dachte durch ihre markante Form (Tot - lebendig) sind sie schon mal jemanden aufgefallen.
Weiter gehts mit @slup


----------



## slup (3. Oktober 2020)

Stimmt. Das Ausgangsbild mit den Bäumen war ja gesucht. 

Irgendwie habe ich mich verfahren. Wer hilft mir zurück auf die Straße?


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. Oktober 2020)

Grenzwanderweg Steinigtwolmsdorf - Sohland?


----------



## slup (3. Oktober 2020)

Das ging schnell. Ganz genau ca. 2 km nordöstlich der Hohwaldklinik. 
Zwischen Lobendava und Neustadt bin ich ohne Planung einem reizvollen Weg nach rechts gefolgt. Irgendwann war ich auf dem Grenzwanderweg, von dem keine anderen Wege abgingen. Schieben und Fußmarsch war angesagt. Ich war froh, dann irgendwann wieder den Asphalt der Hohwaldstraße unter mir zu haben.


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. Oktober 2020)

slup schrieb:


> Irgendwann war ich auf dem Grenzwanderweg, von dem keine anderen Wege abgingen. Schieben und Fußmarsch war angesagt. Ich war froh, dann irgendwann wieder den Asphalt der Hohwaldstraße unter mir zu haben.


Das glaube ich gern. Dort hat man mit dem Fully Spaß, bis nach Sohland. 

Das genaue Gegenteil, wenn auch nicht mehr ganz in Sachsen, findet man hier:



Mal was anderes als unsere Berge- wo stehe ich?


----------



## slup (3. Oktober 2020)

Müsste der Aussichtsturm am Geierswalder See sein. Im Volksmund auch "Rostiger Nagel" genannt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Oktober 2020)

Zack, versenkt.  
Was für ein Wegenetz! Da kann man sich mit dem Rennrad/Crosser/Gravelbike mal so richtig austoben.

Der rostige Nagel:


----------



## slup (4. Oktober 2020)

Im Grenzgebiet (CZ) unterwegs. Wo befinde ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Oktober 2020)

Kann man da, bei guter Schneelage, mit den Ski runterrutschen? Die schwarze Line?


----------



## slup (4. Oktober 2020)

Kann man


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin die Tage unterwegs, deshalb lieber kein Tip mehr. Aber bitte sag mir das du da hoch geschoben hast?! Nur so für mein Ego...


----------



## slup (4. Oktober 2020)

Kann Dich beruhigen. Zumindest das letzte Stück.


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Oktober 2020)

@slup auch wenn ich zur Lösung nix beitragen kann, aber Eines muss ich mal los werden. Ein super Foto. 👌👍 Es zeigt, in CZ kann das Erzgebirge so richtig auf Gebirge machen.


----------



## Th. (5. Oktober 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> (...) in CZ kann das Erzgebirge so richtig auf Gebirge machen.



Mag sein - man sieht's auf dem Bild allerdings nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (5. Oktober 2020)

…. das Erzgebirge


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Oktober 2020)

Soll das echt die Zittauer Ecke sein?


----------



## slup (5. Oktober 2020)

Ja ist die Richtung.


----------



## Faszi (5. Oktober 2020)

Jedlova/Tanneberg, Trail über die Skipiste


----------



## slup (5. Oktober 2020)

@Faszi  Richtig

Im Hintergrund links Mitte sieht man die Lausche. Und ganz hinten den Jeschken.


----------



## Faszi (5. Oktober 2020)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## slup (5. Oktober 2020)

Backofenfelsen Freital


----------



## Faszi (5. Oktober 2020)

@slup : Treffer!!


----------



## slup (5. Oktober 2020)

Wo findet sich dieses Bauwerk und zu was dient es?


----------



## slup (7. Oktober 2020)

Ganz in der Nähe befindet sich ein Unternehmen das sich mit natürlichen Düften und Aromen beschäftigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (9. Oktober 2020)

Mit mehr Abstand


----------



## Faszi (9. Oktober 2020)

Böhmen?


----------



## slup (9. Oktober 2020)

Yes


----------



## Faszi (16. Oktober 2020)

das kann doch nur ein Mausoleum sein


----------



## slup (16. Oktober 2020)

Ja stimmt.


----------



## slup (16. Oktober 2020)

Das Familienmausoleum eines Textilfabrikanten


----------



## kodak (16. Oktober 2020)

In krasny lipa gab es davon viele...aber irgendwie passt das mausoleum nicht hin


----------



## slup (16. Oktober 2020)

Die Gegend stimmt schon mal. In Krasna Lipa ist es aber nicht.


----------



## leler (17. Oktober 2020)

Harter Brocken! Bei "Joh. N***" denkt man natürlich zuerst an Nepomuk und davon gibt's auch in der Lausitz nahezu unzählige Kapellen... Böse Falle . Das "E" am Ende hätte mich stutzig machen sollen. Ohne das 2. Bild, auf dem die Schrift zum Glück zu lesen war, hätte ich keine Chance gehabt. "Joh. Nitsche" war dank Suchmaschine schnell zu finden: Familiengruft des Johann Nitsche auf dem Friedhof in Vlčí Hora (Wolfsberg) siehe hier und da ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (17. Oktober 2020)

@leler
Dachte eigentlich, dass es über diesen Hinweis recht einfach zu lösen ist:
"Ganz in der Nähe befindet sich ein Unternehmen das sich mit natürlichen Düften und Aromen beschäftigt"








						Česká přírodní a BIO kosmetika - Nobilis Tilia
					

Objevte kosmetické produkty k rozvíjení harmonie a krásy, které s pokorou k přírodním procesům již přes 25 let vyrábíme v krajině Českého Švýcarska.




					www.nobilis.cz


----------



## leler (18. Oktober 2020)

Muss zugeben, der einzige Duft-Hersteller, den ich kenne, sitzt in Miltitz bei Leipzig


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. Oktober 2020)

Und jetzt?


----------



## slup (23. Oktober 2020)

Leeeeler?


----------



## leler (23. Oktober 2020)

MeaCulpa :-( Ich suche ...


----------



## kodak (27. Oktober 2020)

... er sucht wohl immer noch der Herr @leler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (27. Oktober 2020)

slup schrieb:


> Leeeeler?


Wer nicht will.... Machst du halt noch eins.


----------



## leler (27. Oktober 2020)

Sorry, ich musste erstmal ... suchen. Danke für Eure Geduld!

Also:
Wo stehe ich? 1. Tipp: Der Stein ist nicht bei mapy.cz zu finden .-)

Anhang anzeigen 1140217


----------



## leler (27. Oktober 2020)

Gesucht wir der Standort dieses Steins. 2. Tipp folgt morgen .-) Versprochen!


----------



## leler (28. Oktober 2020)

2. Tipp: Der Stein ist ein alter Grenzstein - einst zwischen zwei Herrschaften, jetzt zwischen zwei Kreisen.
3. Tipp: Er steht in einem Buchenwald.


----------



## leler (29. Oktober 2020)

4, Tipp: Vor hundert Jahren soll hier oben sogar mal eine Hütte gestanden haben. Davon ist jetzt nichts mehr zu sehen. An Fremdenverkehr erinnern jetzt bestenfalls noch Reste einer Treppe. Ansonsten ist der Gipfel Natur pur.


----------



## slup (29. Oktober 2020)

Da hilft nur rantasten.
Heißen die 2 Landkreise Bautzen und Sächsische Schweiz Osterzgebirge?


----------



## kodak (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich denke Herrschaften geht weit in die Vergangenheit, also eher die Herrschaft Böhmen und die Herrschaft Sachsen oder so...ebenfalls ratlos


----------



## Waldschleicher (29. Oktober 2020)

Die Steinchen stehen hier im Grenzgebiet überall...


----------



## Raumfahrer (29. Oktober 2020)

Wobei diese Grenze zwischen Sachsen und Böhmen auch recht alt ist. Aber da stehen doch schon die aktuellen Grenzsteine.... grübel grübel


----------



## leler (29. Oktober 2020)

Rantasten ist gut. Ich muss nur aufpassen, dass ich nicht zuviel verrate, damit ich die übrigen Fotos noch unter die Rätsenden bringen kann .-)
Nein, es sind leider keine Sächsischen Landkreise. Nein, nicht zwischen Böhmen und Sachsen. Der Stein steht nicht auf der heutigen Landesgrenze, aber nicht weit davon. Grenzgebiet passt also schon mal...
#5 folgt morgen .-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (30. Oktober 2020)

#5 Der Gipfel ist zwar TOP, aber touristisch praktisch vergessen. Nur selten verirrt sich jemand hierher und das liegt sicher nicht nur an den Corona-Regeln zur Zeit. Zwei Gründe folgen morgen & übermorgen...


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. Oktober 2020)

Das könnte sowohl auf der Finkenkoppe als auch auf der Waitzdorfer Höhe sein....


----------



## leler (30. Oktober 2020)

Buchenwald auf der Waitzdorfer Höhe? Magst Du lösen, @Raumfahrer ? .-)


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. Oktober 2020)

@leler Hast recht, ich hab die Waitzdorfer Höhe mit dem Gickelsberg verwechselt, sind ja beide gleich hoch, aber eben ohne Grenzsteine. 
Hm grübel grübel, dann wäre wohl Finkenkoppe die richtige Lösung gewesen?  
Ich selbst bin dort nur mal so in der Nähe gewesen, leider sehr sehr lange her.


----------



## leler (30. Oktober 2020)

Genau, das war die richtige Antwort im 50:50-Joker 
--
Tipp #6 wäre gewesen: Der gesuchte Berg ist zwar hoch, aber bietet Null Aussicht.


Tipp #7 wäre gewesen: Der ärmste steht im Schatten seiner großen Schwester, die einen Aussichtsturm spendiert bekommen hat.


Tipp #8 wäre gewesen: Einziges Merkmal - neben dem alten Grenzstein am Rande - ist ein winziger Fels auf dem Gipfel. Wir sind übrigens nicht sehr weit weg vom vorigen Bilderrätsel...


Tipp #9 wäre gewesen: Dabei ist die Koppe gerade mal ein Meter niedriger als ihre große Schwester.


Tipp #10 wäre gewesen: Vögel waren nicht zu sehen, aber in einem Buchwald soll es die ja geben. Immerhin gaben sie der Koppe den Namen.


Der Volständigkeit halber noch die Auflösung zu den Herrschaften des alten Grenzsteins: "Entlang des Kammes verläuft die Wasserscheide zwischen der Nordsee  und Ostsee und die Grenze der Bezirke Děčín und Česká Lípa, die hier die Lage der alten Grenzen der Herrschaften Zákupy (Reichstadt) und Rumburk (Romburg) kopiert und die heute noch durch die stellenweise erhalten gebliebenen Grezsteine aus den Jahren 1704 und 1750 bezeichnet ist." (laut luzicke-hory.cz ) S.a. unter Wiki.
--
Glückwunsch! Mach weiter!


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. Oktober 2020)

Puh... das kommt davon, wenn man nach der Nachtschicht noch mal im Bett liegt und so im Wanderführer blätterte und dann Pläne schmiedet... 
Danke @leler.  

Ich mach dann mal weiter:



Wo bin ich dort gewesen...? 
(sollte einfach sein)


----------



## slup (30. Oktober 2020)

Warst Du am Lugturm?


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. Oktober 2020)

slup schrieb:


> Warst Du am Lugturm?


Ja und bei dieser Gelegenheit noch mal fix mit dem Riesenrad gefahren. 





						Ausflugsziel Lugturm 1880 - Herzlich willkommen!
					

Im gemütlichen Biergarten am Lugturm in Heidenau genießen Wanderer, Rad- und Motorradfahrer und Gäste das besondere Ambiente unseres liebevoll gestalteten Areals mit herrlichem Ausblick.




					lugturm1880.de
				






Dieses Wochenende steht es noch, wer die Gelegenheit nutzen möchte.


----------



## slup (30. Oktober 2020)

Wo lädt diese feine Blockhütte zum Rasten ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (30. Oktober 2020)

Dunkel erinnere ich mich an den unteren altenteich aber ob es diese war?


----------



## slup (30. Oktober 2020)

@kodak: Das ist natürlich richtig


----------



## kodak (30. Oktober 2020)

Danke, doch noch keine Alzheimer  ... so dann widmen wir uns mal etwas kleineren Dingen am Rande des Weges ;-)


----------



## slup (31. Oktober 2020)

Das gezeigte scheint metallisch und rund zu sein. Eine Glocke? Ein Brunnen?


----------



## kodak (31. Oktober 2020)

Metall ja, rund definitiv nicht, ist auch kleiner als man denkt, aber recht lang


----------



## Faszi (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaube das ist bei Freital...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (31. Oktober 2020)

@Faszi das glaube ich nicht


----------



## leler (31. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht ein Denkmal für eine Schlacht? Zum Rantasten: Vor 1900 oder danach?


----------



## kodak (31. Oktober 2020)

Keine Schlacht aber natürlich eine kriegerische Auseinandersetzung, doch auch dort nur etwas sehr ausgewähltes, welches natürlich mit dem Standort in Verbindung steht...nach 1900, um es einzugrenzen


----------



## kodak (31. Oktober 2020)

so, damit der trübe Tag ein wenig Spannung bekommt  so fügt sich das NICHT in Freital stehende, nicht RUNDE aber aus Metall bestehende in die Landschaft ein ;-) ... ja leider waren die Jungs vom Graffiti EX noch nicht da ... doch was lernen wir auf alle Fälle, es ist nur eine Homage an die Vergangenheit ...


----------



## slup (31. Oktober 2020)

Kommt mir bekannt vor. Dresden Stauffenbergallee Gardereiterdenkmal


----------



## kodak (31. Oktober 2020)

so, mal schnell gereinigt und etwas näher herangegangen





und etwas näher herangegangen 





@slup sieht so aus als ob Du 100% richtig liegst


----------



## slup (31. Oktober 2020)

@kodak 
Mit dem Auto so oft dran vorbeigefahren hat sich mir die Situation mit dem Balkon und dem tieferliegenden Wald eingeprägt. Jetzt kenne ich auch den geschichtlichen Hintergrund. Danke


Wem es in Corona-Zeiten langweilig wird, kann sich hier mit Lesestoff versorgen. Wohin muss er dafür fahren?


----------



## kodak (31. Oktober 2020)

Bis Reinhardtsdorf in der sächsischen Schweiz muß man dafür fahren, früher war es eine Bushaltestelle ;-)


----------



## slup (31. Oktober 2020)

@kodak Gekannt oder gegoogelt?


Aussicht vom oberhalb gelegenen Großen Zschirnstein. Mit dem Rennrad leidlich zu befahren.


----------



## kodak (31. Oktober 2020)

Bin ein ehrlicher Mensch, aus Spaß Bücherkiste Sachsen eingegeben, Bildersuche und die SZ lieferte den Volltreffer, allerdings mit Dame statt Fahrrad...wie kommt man auf die Idee zum großen zschirnstein mit dem Rennrad zu fahren, alle Achtung, das ist mit dem mtb schon nicht wirklich lustig im letzten Teil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (1. November 2020)

so weiter geht es  ... wo ist diese junge Dame zu finden?





Ergänzung zur BushaltestellenBücherkiste ... da der Artikel gesperrt ist aber das Internet nichts vergißt hier mal das zugehörige Altbild, Copyright ist bestimmt die SZ, gefunden mit der Datenkrake ...


----------



## kodak (2. November 2020)

darf ich vorstellen, vielleicht die Mutter der ersten Dame?


----------



## leler (3. November 2020)

Na, gut, dass Treffen von 2 Familien noch bis max. 10 Teilnehmenden aktuell genehmigt sind. Bin auf den "Rest" der Familie gespannt  
Ehrlich gesagt: Keine Ahnung. Der Hintergrund sieht aber etwas nach Sandstein-Gegend aus. Vielleicht im Elbsandstein-Gebirge?


----------



## kodak (3. November 2020)

@leler leider habe die die Nummer 3 nicht fotografiert :-( , aber Sächsische Schweiz ist schon einmal vollkommen richtig, hier noch einmal die beiden "vereint", ich denke der Künstler will damit die Vergänglichkeit ausdrücken





Ja, der spezielle Sandstein scheint nicht so schnell vergänglich zu sein, ist auch sehr beachtet und beliebt in der Szene, die Skulptur wurde nun schon vor 42 Jahren erschaffen, bin auch nur durch Zufall drauf gestossen, der Herr @slup hat wohl auch den weitaus bekannteren Weg genommen, sonst wären ihm mit Sicherheit diese Damen begegnet


----------



## slup (3. November 2020)

Da war ich wohl zu schnell unterwegs 

"Die Alter der Frau"
Reinhardtsdorf Schöna, Schlosserhübelweg



			https://www.reinhardtsdorf-schoena.de/pdf/skulpturenwanderweg2.pdf?m=1488103923


----------



## kodak (3. November 2020)

@slup natürlich vollkommen richtig erkannt


----------



## slup (3. November 2020)

Dann geht es gleich weiter.

Es klappert die Mühle am rauschenden Bach. Wer kennt dieses "Wasserwerk"?


----------



## kodak (3. November 2020)

Ich denke goldwaschen geht nicht aber für Kinder ist der Abenteuerpfad im Tharandter Wald vor Grillenburg trotzdem immer ein Erlebnis


----------



## slup (3. November 2020)

@kodak: Das ist leider die falsche Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (3. November 2020)

Wäre auch zu einfach gewesen...


----------



## slup (3. November 2020)

Noch ein Tip. Der Ort befindet sich am Fuß eines bekannten Berges.


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. November 2020)

Evtl am Natschwasser, am Armesünderweg im Zittauer Gebirge?


----------



## slup (3. November 2020)

Ebenfalls kalt.


----------



## slup (3. November 2020)

Der Name des Bächleins lässt sich auf die rötlichbraune Farbe des Wassers zurückführen.
Diese stammt vermutlich von Verwitterungsprodukten erzführender Ganggesteine.


----------



## Th. (3. November 2020)

Das ist auf dem Weg von Osten auf den Valtenberg...

War ich vor ein paar wenigen Zeiteinheiten erst...




(...bevor @Waldschleicher wieder löst...  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (3. November 2020)

Das Bächlein heißt Rotes Floß und mündet ganz in der Nähe in die Wesenitz, die am Valtenberg entspringt.
Somit geht weiter mit @Th.


----------



## Th. (4. November 2020)

Nun, so richtig Tolles habe ich nicht anzubieten - aber, als 150. Rätsel von mir, mal was aus der Sparte... ja welcher eigentlich? Was ist das eigentlich? (Und natürlich wo?)


----------



## slup (5. November 2020)

Ist das Kunst? Die Konstruktion sieht irgendwie sinnlos aus.


----------



## Th. (5. November 2020)

slup schrieb:


> Ist das Kunst? (...)


Ja.
Kann das weg?
Nein/schwierig - ist bewässert...


----------



## Th. (6. November 2020)

Keiner eine Idee? 
Hat das Ding noch keiner gesehen? (Kann eigentlich nicht sein!)

Deshalb jetzt in ganzer Pracht:


----------



## slup (6. November 2020)

Ich kenne es nicht.
Der Standort sieht aus wie die Elbwiesen.


----------



## Th. (6. November 2020)

slup schrieb:


> Ich kenne es nicht.
> Der Standort sieht aus wie die Elbwiesen.


...fast nicht zu glauben...aber egal - fürs Stichwort "Elbwiesen" gibt es 'ne neue Perspektive:


----------



## slup (6. November 2020)

Das ist bei der Autobahnbrücke über die Elbe unterhalb vom Klärwerk.


----------



## Th. (6. November 2020)

Wirklich noch nie gesehen?
Wobei ich mindestens 10 Jahre gegrübelt habe, wozu das gut ist. An Kunst hätte ich überhaupt nicht gedacht...

https://www.facebook.com/pressebuer...ssinheidemarie-dressels-sege/771845172931872/

Ich habs sogar mal in Funktion gesehen - angeblich sprüht das immer gemäß Fahrplan der Weißen Flotte. 

@slup , tapfer erkämpft - darfst weitermachen...


----------



## Th. (6. November 2020)

BTW: Als ich so über "Viva Fluvia - es lebe die Flüssin" sinnierte - wieso sind Flussnamen manchmal maskulin, manchmal feminin? Gerade in Sachsen fallen mir ausschließlich "die" ein (Oder, Neiße, Elbe, Mulde...), während im Westen durchaus beide Varianten vorhanden sind (Rhein, Main, Neckar - Donau, Mosel, Ems)... Täusche ich mich oder gibt es dafür eine Erklärung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (7. November 2020)

Was hat es mit diesem Bauwerk auf sich? Wo steht es und welchem Zweck dient es?
Es steht nicht in Deutschland, aber die Grenze ist nicht allzu weit.


----------



## leler (8. November 2020)

Hmm, sieht auch nach Kunst aus, ist es aber wahrscheinlich nicht. Da die Blitzableiter noch oben herausragen, würde ich mutmaßen: Das ist eine Schutzhülle für ein Umgebindehaus in der Böhmischen Lausitz. Aber die ist groß ... Fürchte, ein Tipp wäre gut .-)


----------



## slup (8. November 2020)

Stichwort Umgebindehaus ist gut. Kunst im Sinne von Baukunst ja, da es durchaus einen Zweck erfüllt. Eine Schutzhülle ist es nicht. Das Material ist für die Beantwortung des Rätsels nicht unwichtig.


----------



## CC. (9. November 2020)

Th. schrieb:


> BTW: Als ich so über "Viva Fluvia - es lebe die Flüssin" sinnierte - wieso sind Flussnamen manchmal maskulin, manchmal feminin? Gerade in Sachsen fallen mir ausschließlich "die" ein (Oder, Neiße, Elbe, Mulde...), während im Westen durchaus beide Varianten vorhanden sind (Rhein, Main, Neckar - Donau, Mosel, Ems)... Täusche ich mich oder gibt es dafür eine Erklärung?


Schwacher Verdacht: die Ursprungssprachen keltisch bzw. slawisch / romanisch haben unterschiedliche Geschlechter für die Flüsse vorgesehen.
Unterschiedliche Geschlechter in der Sprache gibt es heute noch in Nord- und Süddeutschland: der / das Radio...


----------



## mw.dd (9. November 2020)

CC. schrieb:


> Schwacher Verdacht: die Ursprungssprachen keltisch bzw. slawisch / romanisch haben unterschiedliche Geschlechter für die Flüsse vorgesehen.


Nein. Nur bei den Römern waren Flüsse generell männlich...


> Sprachwissenschaftler gehen eher davon aus, dass das Alter der Benennung  eine Rolle spielt und die Aufgliederung in männliche und weibliche Flussnamen schon vor über 3000 Jahren begann. Mit alten Deklinationsklassen, die bestanden, noch bevor sich die heutigen Einzelsprachen aus einer wohl sehr homogenen Vorstufe entwickelten. Diese Vorstufe wird »indoeuropäisch« oder auch »alteuropäisch« genannt. https://www.dasmagazin.de/der-die-d...-–-was-bestimmt-das-geschlecht-eines-flusses/





			geschlecht flussnamen - Google Suche


----------



## CC. (9. November 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein. Nur bei den Römern waren Flüsse generell männlich...


Das meinte ich.
Fun Fact: Albula
Lateinischer Ursprung, feminin


----------



## mw.dd (9. November 2020)

CC. schrieb:


> Fun Fact: Albula


Römischer Ursprung, aber kein römischer Name. 
Im Gegensatz zu: der Danubius / die Donau ; der Albis / die Elbe


----------



## slup (9. November 2020)

Mit etwas Abstand.


----------



## leler (9. November 2020)

Hmm, wenn es keine Schutzhülle ist und das Material eine wichtige Rolle spielt, dann tippe ich auf Glas. Böhmisches Kristall ist ja berühmt. Folglich wäre es vielleicht ein Glasmuseum oder eine Glasmacher-Firma. Nur leider habe ich keine Ahnung, welche(s) und wo ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (9. November 2020)

@leler: Soweit richtig kombiniert. Vielleicht macht es noch Klick bei Dir.


----------



## kodak (10. November 2020)

Warum muss ich immer an einen dänischen Atomphysiker denken, wenn ich dieses Designhaus sehe?


----------



## slup (10. November 2020)

Haidi Haida ......
Jetzt gibt es aber genug Hinweise.


----------



## Raumfahrer (10. November 2020)

Also irgendwo in Novy Bor...?


----------



## slup (10. November 2020)

Ja


----------



## Raumfahrer (10. November 2020)

Lasvit
					

LASVIT is a Czech-based designer and manufacturer of bespoke lighting installations, ready-to-shine collections and glass for architecture. The company was founded in 2007, yet is part of the long glassmaking history of Northern Bohemia.



					www.lasvit.com
				




spuckt mir google aus.... 











						Das Ende des Zusammenlebens: Vertreibung und Aussiedlung der Deutschen
					

Es ist bis heute eines der kontroversesten Themen in der tschechisch-deutschen Geschichte. In Tschechien ist vom „odsun“ die Rede, also von der Abschiebung der…




					deutsch.radio.cz
				



(hatte mir google vorher noch mal angeboten. Da muss man mA nicht unbedingt dabei gewesen sein.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (10. November 2020)

Die Firma Lasvit hat sich ein neues Konferenzgebäude gegönnt. Wenn es interessiert sollte mal auf deren Webseite. Die machen wirklich schöne Sachen. Gut das die Glasmachertradition weiterlebt.

Auszug aus Wikipedia zur Geschichte des Glashandwerks in Novy Bor (dt. Haida):

"Rasch konzentrierte sich hier die Glasverarbeitung und der Verkauf des Glases aus den Glashütten der Umgebung, denn bereits 1754 war hier die erste Glasverkaufsgesellschaft entstanden. Haida wurde zum Zentrum der Glasverarbeitung in Nordböhmen. Hier war der Wirkungsort von Friedrich Egermann, der durch seine Erfindungen wie Achatglas, Perlmutt- und Biskuit-Emaille, Lithyalinglas, die gelbe und vor allem die rote Lasur 1832 Weltgeltung erlangte.

1869 wurde die _Glasfachschule Haida_ gegründet, die 1926 mit der Glasfachschule in Steinschönau zusammengelegt wurde und entscheidend an der Entwicklung der böhmischen Glaskunst beteiligt war. Die Entwürfe wurden von Joh. Oertel & Co. verwirklicht und vertrieben. Diese Kunstgläser wurden auch über die Wiener Werkstätte weltweit verkauft. Um 1880 hat der Ort bereits 2737 Einwohner und war ein Zentrum der Porzellanfabrikation und des Glashandels. Auch die bekannte Firma _Brüder Rachmann_ für Glasraffinierung und -handel verlegte 1884 ihren Sitz von Langenau nach Haida."

Wer mal in der Gegend ist, kann sich noch die Felsenburg Sloup anschauen oder den Berg Klic besteigen, welcher eine geniale Rundumsicht ins Lausitzer Gebirge bietet.

Es geht weiter mit @Raumfahrer


----------



## leler (10. November 2020)

Schönes Rätsel! Und schönes Gebäude!
Da habe ich die Luftbilder zu weit im Norden angeschaut... 
Hier noch der Link zum Standort vom Skleněný dům Lasvit unweit des Stadtzentrum und eine und noch eine Fotogalerie von Lasvit.
-
Bin gespannt, in welche Ecke des Alls uns Raumfahrer führen wird .-)


----------



## Raumfahrer (11. November 2020)

Wir bleiben mal in der Gegend....
(hab leider gerade nix anderes gefunden)


😉


----------



## leler (11. November 2020)

Vermute, eine von denen hier könnte es sein


----------



## Raumfahrer (11. November 2020)

@leler Ja genau eine von den ist es.


----------



## leler (11. November 2020)

Danke! Hatte ich befürchtet .-) Schaue morgen mal nach. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und es ist nicht die 387. .-)


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. November 2020)

Niemand eine Idee? 

Wir haben ja jetzt Herbst, aber wenn eine andere Jahreszeit wäre, dann gäbe es ein Lied, mit dem man diesen Ort besingen könnte.


----------



## leler (12. November 2020)

Der Veronika-Brunnen (Verunčina studánka) aus dem Juni 1886 .-) siehe hier und hier. Wird Zeit, mal den Wolfsberg zu besuchen...
Bei der Wettervorhersage können wir am Wochenende dann wohl fast singen: "Veronika, Veronika, der ... " .-)


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. November 2020)

@leler Stimmt. Damals vor ca 3 Jahren gab es auch noch Wasser dort, wenn auch bloß tröpfelnd...


Inzwischen scheint es ausgetrocknet zu sein. http://sandsteinpfade.de/2018/10/12/der-wolfsberg-und-die-eulenhhle/ (Wandertipp für die Gegend) 

Weiter geht es also mit @leler


----------



## leler (12. November 2020)

Danke! Gelobe Besserung und habe zum Glück einen kleinen Vorrat .-)
Also:
Wo stehen diese beiden herum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (13. November 2020)

Nicht weit davon hat sich ein dritter, einsamer Pinguin ganz weit in den Norden verirrt:


----------



## leler (14. November 2020)

Die drei machen einen verwirrten Eindruck. Das Gewässer vor Ihnen ähnelt irgendwie gar nicht ihrer Heimat im äußersten Süden:


----------



## kodak (14. November 2020)

In Chemnitz gab es mal eine Installation mit ähnlichen Figuren, dort ist es aber nicht...auf alle Fälle spannend


----------



## leler (15. November 2020)

Nein, Chemnitz ist es leider nicht. Der Ort ist eher das Gegenteil: Dorf statt Stadt und im Norden statt des Südens Sachsens...
Wer vorbeifährt, dem fällt vielleicht eher statt der drei kleinen Schwarzen ein großer Brauner auf:

Kein Wunder, dass die Pinguine etwas irritiert drein schauen .-)


----------



## slup (15. November 2020)

Mir kommt das irgendwie bekannt vor. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr wo es war. Könnte es die Gegend um Ortrand bzw. um die Königsbrücker Heide sein?


----------



## leler (15. November 2020)

Ja, könnte es .-)


----------



## slup (15. November 2020)

Dann muss es Böhla bei Ortrand sein. Da bin ich vor Jahren auf dem Weg nach Senftenberg mal vorbeigefahren und der "gepflegte" Teich ist mir in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## leler (15. November 2020)

Treffer! Genau, es ist der Teich an der Bäckerei-Mühle in Böhla b. Ortrand:



Mach weiter, @*slup !*


----------



## slup (15. November 2020)

Wer kennt diesen Ort? Wir befinden uns in cz in grenznahem Gebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (16. November 2020)

Hmm, sieht sehr "sandsteinig" aus. Daher mal die Frage zum Eingrenzen: Links- oder rechtselbig?


----------



## slup (16. November 2020)

In Fließrichtung rechts.
Noch ein Hinweis. Das Kreuz ist Programm. Also nicht nur Gipfelkreuz.


----------



## Raumfahrer (16. November 2020)

Mit dem Rad darf man auch dorthin fahren, oder gibt es da ein Problem?


----------



## leler (16. November 2020)

Schwierig. In Jetřichovice (Dittersbach) gibt es zwar ein Kreuz auf einem Felsen, das aber anders aussieht. Und einen Felsen ohne Kreuz. Fürchte, ich bin auf dem Holzweg ...


----------



## slup (16. November 2020)

Man kann mit dem Rad ranfahren. Die letzten Meter sollte man aus Pietätsgründen besser zu Fuß gehen.


----------



## slup (16. November 2020)

Jetrichovice ist es nicht. Der gesuchte Ort wäre von dort aus aber mit einer Halbtageswanderung erreichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (17. November 2020)

In voller Pracht


----------



## leler (17. November 2020)

Wollte schon verzweifelt fragen: Zittauer Gebirge, Dubauer Schweiz oder doch rechts an der Elbe in der Böhmischen Schweiz?   Aber damit lässt es sich jetzt finden  Kreuzwege gibt es zum Glück nicht so viele. Hier also: der Kreuzweg in Steinschönau (Kamenický Šenov) am Skalní věž Šenovská jehla (Felsenturm Steinschönauer Nadel) - siehe auch "Die Kalvarie am Hutberg bei Steinschönau". (Seit heute leider nicht mehr Transit- sondern Quarantäne-Zone  .) Bekannt ist der Ort eher für einen anderen Felsen. Interessant, ob überall Sandstein so herumsteht


----------



## slup (17. November 2020)

Empfehlenswert in der Nähe ist noch der schon genannte Herrenhausfelsen sowie das Sträßchen zwischen Polevsko und Kamenicky Senov mit wunderbarer Aussicht.

@leler: Bitte das nächste Rätsel


----------



## leler (17. November 2020)

Prima. Da die Böhmische Schweiz ersteinmal auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht mehr als Fotorevier zur Verfügung steht bleiben wir mal innerhalb Sachsens. Passend zur Jahreszeit wird es dunkel:

Wo steht dieses nicht alltägliche Möbelstück?


----------



## leler (18. November 2020)

Vom Möbelstück würde der Blick auf ein größeres Waldgebiet gehen, in denen Rodungen begonnen haben, die für Schlagzeilen sorgen. Da es beim Fotografieren aber leider stockfinster war, reicht der Scheinwerfer nur auf das Feld davor:


----------



## slup (18. November 2020)

Sehr geheimnisvoll.....
Ärger gibt es gerade wegen der beginnenden Abholzung in der Lausnitzer Heide für die Erweiterung des Kiesabbaus. Ob es das ist?


----------



## leler (18. November 2020)

Ja, grob stimmt das. Aber etwas genauer sollte es am Ende doch noch werden .-) Hier mal eine Karte des Suchgebiets - irgendwo dort ist es .-)


----------



## slup (18. November 2020)

Tippe auf den Waldspielplatz ca. 500 südlich von Würschnitz. Westlich davor ist ein großes Feld und dahinter ein Waldstück das zur Rodungsfläche gehört.


----------



## leler (18. November 2020)

Nein, diese Seite der Heide ist es leider nicht. Der Hinweis auf die Rodung war vielleicht irritierend. Die sind von Standort des Möbels nicht zu sehen. Betonung liegt auf Möbelstück, das aus der Reihe tanzt...


----------



## slup (18. November 2020)

Dann machen wir mal das Licht an: Baumelbank bei Höckendorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (19. November 2020)

Perfekt! Gratuliere! 

Hier noch eine Erläuterung und die "dunkle Version":








Mach weiter!


----------



## slup (19. November 2020)

Vielleicht ist Euch dieses Gewässer auf dem Weg zu einem besonderen Aussichtspunkt aufgefallen.
Wo befindet sich es und wie heißt der Aussichtspunkt?


----------



## Faszi (19. November 2020)

Böhmisch??


----------



## slup (19. November 2020)

Ja. Grenznah


----------



## Faszi (19. November 2020)

Flájský potok


----------



## slup (19. November 2020)

@Faszi: Nicht ganz. Das Wasser trifft sich aber irgendwann mit dem des gesuchten Gewässers.


----------



## leler (20. November 2020)

@Faszi: Vermute, @slup meinte nicht den Bach, sondern das, worin der Bach gestaut wird .-)


----------



## slup (20. November 2020)

Genau. Ist aber ein anderer Bach.


----------



## leler (20. November 2020)

slup schrieb:


> @Faszi: Das Wasser trifft sich aber *irgendwann* mit dem des gesuchten Gewässers.


Die Frage ist nur, in welchem Ozean? .-)
Ich rate mal ins Blaue hinein: Prießnitz-Talsperre auf dem Weg zum Haßberg (Jeleni hora)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (20. November 2020)

Leider nicht. 
@Faszi war schon ganz nah dran.


----------



## leler (20. November 2020)

Also wenn es nicht die Talsperre Fláje (_Fleyh_) ist, dann vielleicht unterhalb die Flöha in der Talsperre Rauschenbach?


----------



## slup (20. November 2020)

Es ist nicht die Talsperre Flaje. Aber das Wasser fließt dorthin ab. 
Rauschenbach ist es auch nicht.


----------



## leler (20. November 2020)

Ja, man täuscht sich. Hätte gedacht, es wäre eine große Talsperre, dabei ist es nur ein kleiner Teich (Maly radni ryb.) von Radni-Bach, der in die Flaje fliesst...
Damit wäre aber noch der besondere Aussichtspunkt offen. Vieleicht der Turm auf dem Vlci hora (Wolfsberg) oder der Fels am Loucna (Wieselstein) ?


----------



## slup (20. November 2020)

Maly Radni ist richtig. Und ich war auf dem Wieselstein.
Es geht weiter mit @leler


----------



## leler (20. November 2020)

Danke. Dann bleiben wir bei Böhmischem Beton. Grenznah ist relativ. Sachsen ist zwar nicht weit, aber außer Sicht.
Wo wird hier gebaut und was soll das werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (21. November 2020)

Sind wohl Widerlager für eine Brücke. Aufgrund der geringen Breite scheint es ein Fuß- und Radwegbrücke zu werden. Suche dann mal .........


----------



## mw.dd (21. November 2020)

leler schrieb:


> Danke. Dann bleiben wir bei Böhmischem Beton. Grenznah ist relativ. Sachsen ist zwar nicht weit, aber außer Sicht.
> Wo wird hier gebaut und was soll das werden?
> Anhang anzeigen 1154268


Baustelle für einen neuen Sessellift in Kliny.


----------



## leler (21. November 2020)

@mw.dd: Leider beides weit weg. @slup: Die Funktion als Fuß/Rad/Ski-Brücke stimmt schon mal. Bau ist recht neu und bisher bei OSM noch nicht eingezeichnet. Dauert ja sicher noch etwas, bis es genutzt werden kann. Hier die andere Seite:


----------



## kodak (21. November 2020)

Ich hoffe mal das die Straße die b170 auf tschechischer Seite ist und man eine 2. Querung schafft zwischen dubi und pomezi Hotel...alles nur eine Hoffnung


----------



## leler (21. November 2020)

Die Funktion als Brücke auf dem Kamm wird soll wohl der in Zinnwald/Cinovec ähneln, aber die Region stimmt überhaupt nicht. Muss also eine andere Nord-Süd-Verbindung mit viel Verkehr sein .-)
3. Bild folgt morgen...


----------



## slup (21. November 2020)

Ich tippe mal auf die Staatsstraße 9 bzw. E10 im Lausitzer Gebirge. Bin die Straße mal ein Stück lang geradelt. Die führt durch ein recht einsames Waldgebiet. Dort fehlt noch eine Verbindung in Ost/ Westrichtung. Denke das die Brücke in Höhe des Schöbersattels nördlich von Nova Hut gebaut wird.
Von der Straße aus sind Bunker der ehemaligen Schöber-Linie zu sehen.


----------



## leler (22. November 2020)

Perfekt! Genau, die Brücke wird am Stožecké sedlo/ Schöbersattel gebaut_:


_




War auch etwas überrascht, als ich auf der Suche was das ist, dann Beiträge wie dies oder das fand. Solche Brücken kennt man sonst eher von Langlaufloipen wie in Zinnwald oder der Kammloipe im Vogtland. Bei Mapy ist immerhin schon ein Fragment eingetragen. Ob sich das für Langlauf in ca. 600m lohnt, weiß ich nicht. Zuletzt ging ja unterhalb von 800m wenig. Aber für MTB & Wanderer wird es sicher eine Erleichterung, über die 9 mit ihren vielen Transit-LKWs zu kommen. Der Blaue Kammweg und ein gelber Wanderweg wird dann über die Brücke führen. Bisher geht er ein Stück an der Schnellstraße lang, was nicht so schön ist. Der Fernwanderweg E3 überquert die 9 knapp 3km nördlicher (bei der Burgruine Tollenstein, in der Tradition des alten Kammwegs) und die Radroute21 rund 1km südlich bei Nova Huta. Mal sehen, ob da später umgeplant wird...
@slup: Mach weiter!


----------



## slup (22. November 2020)

Wo ist dieses Gebäudeensemble zu finden und zu was dient es?


----------



## kodak (22. November 2020)

Erinnert ein wenig an den Ehrlichhof in Rietschen...


----------



## slup (22. November 2020)

Die Gegend ist gut erkannt. Ist aber nicht der Erlichthof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (23. November 2020)

Noch ein Tip: Auf dem Gelände wird eine große Huftierart gehalten.


----------



## leler (24. November 2020)

slup schrieb:


> Die Firma Lasvit hat sich ein neues Konferenzgebäude gegönnt. Wenn es interessiert sollte mal auf deren Webseite. Die machen wirklich schöne Sachen. Gut das die Glasmachertradition weiterlebt.


... und hat heute den Tschechischen Architekturpreis 2020 bekommen - siehe https://www.denik.cz/regiony/lasvit-novy-bor-cena.html & https://www.idnes.cz/bydleni/architektura/cena-za-architekturu-opocensky-valouch-rekonstrukce.A201123_204420_architektura_lesa & https://ceskacenazaarchitekturu.cz/projekty/2020/sidlo-firmy-lasvit/?awards=2020 
Guter Riecher @slup !  
Unter den Nominierten war auch der neue Aussichtsturm auf der Velká Deštná (Deschneyer Großkoppe) im Adlergebirge: https://ceskacenazaarchitekturu.cz/projekty/2020/rozhledna-na-velke-destne/?en=1 , aber keine grenznahen Architekturprojekte für diese Rätselrubrik


----------



## slup (24. November 2020)

@leler: Danke für den Hinweis. Ist auch ein tolles Gebäude.

In Kyjov in der Alten Fabrik von Robert Solomon tut sich auch etwas. Dort sind Prager Künstler dabei das Gebäude als Kreativstandort zu entwickeln. 



			Divus | NOVA PERLA


----------



## slup (25. November 2020)

Zurück zum aktuellen Rätsel. Kodak war räumlich schon nah dran. Wir waren zur Mittagszeit im Sommer dort. Die Herde hat sichtlich unter der drückenden Hitze gelitten.


----------



## kodak (25. November 2020)

Walddorf forest village ranch... 🙂Huftiere ist eben, sehr, sehr weitgefächert aber ein Bison in Sachsen ist selten


----------



## slup (25. November 2020)

@kodak👍

Der Erlichthof ist auch sehr sehenswert. Dort haben wir die übernachtet.


----------



## kodak (25. November 2020)

So, dann wollen wir mal schauen was man so alles entdecken kann im schönen Sachsen 



Also wo wächst dieser Mais eventuell? 🥴


----------



## kodak (26. November 2020)

So wechseln wir mal den Standort und betrachten uns das charakteristische Teil des Fotos anders


----------



## leler (26. November 2020)

An einem der unzähligen Elbschlösser- und villen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (26. November 2020)

@leler Elbe ist in der unmittelbaren Nähe, aber es ist definitiv kein Schloss zu sehen...


----------



## Raumfahrer (26. November 2020)

Das könnte irgendwo hinten bei Diesbar-Seusslitz sein. Rechtselbisch.


----------



## kodak (26. November 2020)

@Raumfahrer das klingt nach einem guten Plan schon einmal


----------



## Raumfahrer (26. November 2020)

Edit meint:  Bauerngut Rottewitz, knapp hinter Meißen.


----------



## kodak (26. November 2020)

Rottewitz – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Weiter gehts mit @Raumfahrer


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. November 2020)

Dann mach ich mal weiter....



Wo stehe ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (29. November 2020)

Ist glaube ich Zeit für einen Tip. Aussichtsturm oder Aussichtsfelsen?


----------



## kodak (29. November 2020)

Felsen


----------



## Raumfahrer (29. November 2020)

slup schrieb:


> Aussichtsturm oder Aussichtsfelsen?


Eine Aussicht auf sächsisch "Fels".
Ein Gipfel-Buch gibt es dort, wenn auch nicht unbedingt für die Kletterer. 
Evtl hilft es, auf die Farbe des Geländers zu schauen...
Ansonsten gibt es von mir morgen noch ein evtl hilfreiches Bild.


----------



## kodak (29. November 2020)

Hochstein? Bei rammenau
Das gibt es so ein buch für die meisten Besteigungen pro Jahr


----------



## slup (29. November 2020)

Da war ich letzte Woche. Leider kein grünes Geländer.


----------



## kodak (29. November 2020)

@slup war den die sachsenfahne noch vorhanden? Fand die challenge total schräg, da muß man schon 2x am Tag starten um zu siegen

@Raumfahrer sollte das Geländer ein Hinweis auf den forststeig sein, gelb/grün?


----------



## slup (29. November 2020)

@kodak: Eine Sachsenfahne ist mir nicht aufgefallen, wohl aber das Gipfelbuch.


----------



## Raumfahrer (29. November 2020)

kodak schrieb:


> sollte das Geländer ein Hinweis auf den forststeig sein, gelb/grün?


Ja, der geht dort in der Nähe vorbei.


----------



## slup (29. November 2020)

Das Geländer am Zeisigstein ist gelb-grün. Dort passt die aber die Aussicht nicht.


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. November 2020)

Da gibt es eben noch ein Bild.... 



🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (30. November 2020)

Das müsste der Hartenstein als Nachbarstein des Zeisigstein sein. Die Farbgebung der Geländer ist dieselbe.


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. November 2020)

@slup Und das ist richtig.  
Vorher ist dort mA kaum mal jemand vorbei gekommen. Erst seit dem der Forststeig dort lang geht, wird der Hartenstein etwas mehr besucht.
Ein Blick auf die Karte zeigt übrigens, dass der höchste Punkt der Sächsischen Schweiz (auf dem Großen Zschirnstein) nur 18 Meter höher ist.

Weiter geht es also mit @slup.


----------



## slup (30. November 2020)

Ein einsamer Baumhain auf einer kleinen Anhöhe. Wohin geht von hier aus der Blick?


----------



## Faszi (30. November 2020)

Eine Kirche, nur welche??


----------



## slup (30. November 2020)

Ja ist nicht einfach. Eine kleine Hilfe noch. Circa 200 m hinter mir hat ein kleiner Fluss noch viele Windungen und Kilometer vor sich, bevor er oberhalb von Dresden in die Elbe mündet.


----------



## leler (30. November 2020)

Hmm, das sieht irgendwie "osterzgebirgisch" aus. Erinnert mich daran, wenn man vom Mückentürmchen kommt und durch Fürstenau wieder Richtung Dresden rollt. 
Ich tippe also mal auf das Quellgebiet der *Müglitz und Fürstenau*. Könnte von einem der kleinen Haine bei der Traugotthöhe an der Grenze aufgenommen sein. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Die Kirche links könnte passen, der Funkturm rechts aber vielleicht auch nicht...


----------



## slup (30. November 2020)

@leler: Es ist die andere Elbseite und auch nicht so hoch gelegen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (1. Dezember 2020)

Also die Wesenitz...?
Irgendwo in der Pampa von Stolpen?


----------



## slup (1. Dezember 2020)

@Raumfahrer: Ja genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (2. Dezember 2020)

Ich behaupte mal, Schmiedefeld (Kirche) und Kapellenberg (rechts).
Du befindest dich irgendwo auf dem Acker zwischen Karchberg und Wesenitz. Da gibt es lt. maps so eine einzelne Baumgruppe - da vielleicht.


----------



## slup (2. Dezember 2020)

@Th.
Alles richtig. Bitte das nächste Rätsel


----------



## Th. (2. Dezember 2020)

Gut. Dann weiter:
Welches schöne Fleckchen Erde bleibt für uns seit rund einem Jahr verschlossen?


----------



## kodak (2. Dezember 2020)

Das ist am Wasserturm in Radebeul...Friedrich August Höhe...auf Grund von wiederholten Vandalismus durch den Grundstücksbesitzer geschlossen... An diesem Tag wurde der Fotograf noch unterhalb des Wasserturmes gesehen, ob er wohl beim Bäcker war 🥴 gerade.. 🙂


----------



## Th. (2. Dezember 2020)

Das ist natürlich korrekt. (...so schnell kann ich ja gar nicht eine Antwort tippen!)
Dem von @kodak genannten Schließungsgrund sei noch hinzuzufügen, dass die Eigentümer den Platz an die Stadt verkaufen wollten, diese allerdings kein Interesse hatte. (Klar - hätte die sich um den Müll kümmern müssen...)


----------



## mw.dd (2. Dezember 2020)

Th. schrieb:


> Dem von @kodak genannten Schließungsgrund sei noch hinzuzufügen, dass die Eigentümer den Platz an die Stadt verkaufen wollten, diese allerdings kein Interesse hatte. (Klar - hätte die sich um den Müll kümmern müssen...)


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich hatte mich schon sehr über den Idioten geärgert, der dort zugemacht hat.
Jetzt ärgere ich mich über die Stadt Radebeul, die nicht in der Lage ist da erstens einen ordentlichen Mülleimer hinzustellen und zweitens regelmäßig jemanden von der Abfallwirtschaft vorbeizuschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (2. Dezember 2020)

Naja, 🗑 standen schon dort, die Verwendung dessen ist aber nicht jedem geläufig, von Zerstörungen aller Art, also egal ob Baum oder Bank, sowie der Müllentsorgung in die Weinberge darunter wollen wir jetzt nicht reden...das Zauberwort würde Vernunft heißen


----------



## Faszi (2. Dezember 2020)

kodak schrieb:


> Vernunft


Hääääähhhhh, was ist das denn???😉


----------



## kodak (2. Dezember 2020)

Dann ganz vernünftig schnell ein neues Bild...


----------



## Faszi (2. Dezember 2020)

Bosel


----------



## kodak (2. Dezember 2020)

@Faszi leider nein aber eine Idee wert auf alle Fälle


----------



## leler (3. Dezember 2020)

Der Botanische Blindengarten in Radeberg?


----------



## kodak (3. Dezember 2020)

@leler danke für den Tipp, kannte ich bisher noch nicht, also leider auch nicht richtig...
Hier geht hier auch nicht um die Schönheit sondern um die Wirksamkeit...es sind auch noch zuviel Blätter an den Büschen, sehr ärgerlich ;-)


----------



## slup (3. Dezember 2020)

Also ein Kräutergarten. 
Könnte es sein das sich hinter dem Laub die Klosterruine Heilig Kreuz in Meißen verbirgt?


----------



## kodak (3. Dezember 2020)

@slup sieht sehr gut aus.. 








Also weiter geht es mit @slup


----------



## slup (3. Dezember 2020)

Dann gleich mal weiter. Hat jemand eine Idee wo diese Felsen stehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (3. Dezember 2020)

ja, ich würde sagen die Blickrichtung ist falsch 









						51°01'05.2"N 14°00'33.0"E · Dürrröhrsdorf-Dittersbach
					

Dürrröhrsdorf-Dittersbach




					goo.gl
				




Breiter Stein


----------



## slup (3. Dezember 2020)

So mal 180 Grad gedreht.
@kodak: mit dem Breiten Stein liegst Du goldrichtig.


----------



## kodak (3. Dezember 2020)

@slup Der Wegweiser unten ist so Charakteristisch für den Breiten Stein...

So, dann wollen wir uns mal wieder auf die Suche nach neuen Herausforderungen machen... 





Leider konnte ich das Objekt nur in der Dunkelheit besichtigen, am Tag mußte ich Geld verdienen...🙂


----------



## Faszi (3. Dezember 2020)

Förderturm Bergwerk, vielleicht Reiche Zeche


----------



## kodak (3. Dezember 2020)

@Faszi 
Förderturm, Bergwerk...im Prinzip richtig, simd logischerweise gleich daneben, die Seilscheibe hier steht frei zugänglich... 

Reiche Zeche ist es nicht...


----------



## kodak (4. Dezember 2020)

So, wenn da nicht links dieser Stahlbau wäre würde man den Förderturm als eine weithin sichtbare Landmarke sehen können...so sieht man nur die Nachbarstadt leider


----------



## Lothar2 (4. Dezember 2020)

Die Brücke führt über die A72?


----------



## kodak (4. Dezember 2020)

@Lothar2 sehr gut erkannt, ja darunter braust der Verkehr der A72


----------



## Lothar2 (4. Dezember 2020)

Dann sollte der Blick Richtung Oelsnitz/Erzg. gehen und zeigt dort das Förderrad vor dem Bergbaumuseum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (4. Dezember 2020)

@Lothar2 der Blick geht auf Niederwürschnitz, da muß man dort sehr vorsichtig sein auch wenn der Übergang fließend ist..

Der Rest ist natürlich vollkommen richtig, es ist die Bobine vor dem Bergbaumuseum in Oelsnitz/Erzgebirge, der Förderturm von 1928 ist eine Landmarke...also weiter @Lothar2


----------



## Lothar2 (4. Dezember 2020)

Na dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche im Fotoarchiv. 😁


----------



## Lothar2 (4. Dezember 2020)

Anstrengend war es 11kg feinstes Aluminium diese Treppe hinauf zu wuchten. Ich war auf dem Weg zur Triangulierung auf dem "?". Jetzt ist mir doch glatt der Name entfallen. Nur so viel ist mir noch bekannt, am Nordrand der Alpen steht der grosse Namensvetter.


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Dezember 2020)

Kurz oberhalb der steilen Treppen durch den Hochwald war sie auch schon erreicht, die "Zugspitze". Jetzt war es nicht mehr weit bis zum, ....?


----------



## slup (5. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht der Drachenkopf bei Holzhau?
Vom Namensvetter in den Alpen hat man einen Blick auf die Zugspitze.


----------



## kodak (5. Dezember 2020)

Naja, die Zugspitze ist eigentlich in Zug bei Freiberg...es bleibt spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (5. Dezember 2020)

kodak schrieb:


> Naja, die Zugspitze ist eigentlich in Zug bei Freiberg...es bleibt spannend


Ich glaube die ist hier nicht gemeint...


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Dezember 2020)

Genau. 🤣 Der Schalk dahinter offenbart sich durch Bild 2. Auf jeden Fall sucht ihr noch viel zu weit im Osten.


----------



## kodak (5. Dezember 2020)

Bild 2 ist ja wirklich Klasse, kommt also nie Gegenverkehr :-}


----------



## slup (5. Dezember 2020)

Dann der Wendelstein bei Grünbach. Da passt die Wanderwegmarkierung, die Zugstrecke und der Blick zur Zugspitze.


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Dezember 2020)

Perfekt. 👍 Der dortige Wanderweg Felsenpfad ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen. Egal ob MTB oder zu Fuss, immer wieder ein Erlebnis was die Natur so hervorbringt.


----------



## slup (5. Dezember 2020)

Dann weiter mit den Naturschönheiten. Diesmal wieder aus dem Nachbarland und nicht ganz so grenznah. Wo befindet sich die Kamera?


----------



## leler (5. Dezember 2020)

Am Rande des Böhmischen Mittelgebirges. Nur wo genau? 1. Versuch: Auf dem Borschen/Bořeň (?)


----------



## slup (5. Dezember 2020)

Das erste ist richtig. Der Borschen ist es aber nicht.


----------



## slup (6. Dezember 2020)

Den Blick um 90 Grad gedreht


----------



## leler (7. Dezember 2020)

Schwer. Beim 1. Bild dachte ich kurz an die steppenartigen Hügel bei Lovosice. Mit dem 2. Bild ist klar: Es ist am Südrand des Böhm. Mittelgebirges. Hinten die markante Hazmburg/Hasenburg. Aber wo genau? Der Standpunkt scheint ein unscheinbarer Hügel ohne Besonderheiten (?) zu sein. Das macht es schwer. Vermutlich irgendwo bei Třebívlice ...
​​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (7. Dezember 2020)

@leler: Auf Bild 1 gibt es einen markanten Berg im Hintergrund. Weiterhin hilft die schon genannte spezielle Vegetation. Bei Lovosice und Trebivlice ist es nicht. Die Hasenburg ist richtig erkannt.


----------



## leler (7. Dezember 2020)

Hmm, bleibt schwierig. Angenommen, der Hugel rechts am Horizont neben der Hasenburg ist der Rip, dann müsste der Standort irgendwo nördlich von Louny sein , also vielleicht hier: https://de.mapy.cz/s/fucogunopu . Aber sieht man von dort aus den Milleschauer? Und ist der Berg auf dem 1. Bild in der MItte hinten überhaupt der Milleschauer? Fargen über Fragen...


----------



## slup (7. Dezember 2020)

Der Blick auf dem 1. Bild geht in Richtung Südwesten. Der höhere Berg im Hintergrund ist nicht der Milleschauer. Wir blicken genau in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Der Standort ist nördlich von Louny und befindet sich knapp außerhalb Deines gezeichneten Viereckes.


----------



## leler (10. Dezember 2020)

Schwere Geburt...ich brauchte etwas Zeit zum Nachdenken .-)  
Der markante Berg scheint der Oblik zu sein. Gleitschirmflieger hätten das sicher gewusst. Aber ich bin froh, wenn ich auf dem MTB keinen Abflug mache .-) und kenne mich in dieser Ecke vom BöhmMi leider gar nicht aus:-( Der Doppelberg im Hintergrund ist offensichtlich der bei Chozov. Jetzt passt auch endlich der graue Steinbruch o.ä. davor. Standort ist dann wohl der *Šibeník* (siehe Karte) ca. 1km südlich vom Haltepunkt Libčeves ...
Schöne Gegend! Muss ich im Frühjahr mal hin, wenn nicht mehr gelockdownd wird... Kann man den Kamm der "Steppenhügel" mit dem MTB befahren?


----------



## slup (10. Dezember 2020)

@leler: Genau. Es ist der Sibenik. Die Gegend haben viele nicht auf dem Radar, aber lohnt sich in jedem Fall. Am besten im Mai wenn die Steppenvegetation auf den Bergen blüht. Ob MTB geht weiß ich nicht. Anbei noch einige Eindrücke. 

Rana




Oblik




Borschen




Louny




Louny


----------



## leler (14. Dezember 2020)

Danke für das schöne Rätsel & die Impressionen!
Da muss ich im nächsten Frühjahr mal hin - wenn wir wieder dürfen...

Sorry, dass es mit dem nächsten Bild etwas gedauert hat:

Wir kehren zurück ins Sächsische Kernland. Leider wird es um diese Jahreszeit früh dunkel. Gesucht wird der Name einer Wüstung - also eines ehemaligen kleinen Dorfes, das wahrscheinlich um 1400 (nach der letzten großen Pandemie, der Pest) aufgegeben wurde. Auf den Landkarten taucht es nicht mehr auf, aber vor Ort gibt es Schilder eines Heimatvereins.



Markant ist vielleicht auch ein Baum, der erst viel später an dieser Stelle wuchs und ein Schildchen bekam:




1.Tipp: Im Dunkeln kann man bei ruhigem Wetter das Pfeifen einer Schmalspurbahn hören...


----------



## slup (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich kenne die Wüstung Reinhardtswalde im Karswald. Dort gibt es aber nur eine Draisinenbahn die vermutlich nicht pfeift. Das ist es also wohl nicht. 

Westlich der Waldteiche bei Moritzburg gibt es die Wüstung Kummersdorf. Dafür würde die Schmalspurbahn und der Graben (Wasser?) auf dem 1. Bild sprechen. Ob es das Wanderzeichen in Moritzburg gibt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Raumfahrer (15. Dezember 2020)

Diese schräg rote Balken Markierung deutet auf einen Lehrpfad hin.


----------



## leler (15. Dezember 2020)

@slup Karsdorf ist es nicht, Kummersdorf leider auch nicht. Wobei nicht so weit weg. (Muss zugeben, ich musste erstmal nachschauen, denn von der Wüstung an den Waldteichen hatte ich auch noch nicht gehört.) 
@Raumfahrer Ja, ein markierter Wanderweg führt durch die Wüstung im Wald.

Tasten wir uns also langsam etwas näher heran. Vielleicht hilft das ganze Schild beim Verorten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (16. Dezember 2020)

@leler: Eigentlich müsste es dann Kreyern sein. Da passt aber die Jahreszahl und der Grund der Aufgabe nicht mit Deinen Angaben überein. ??


----------



## leler (16. Dezember 2020)

Kreyern ist nicht weit. Langsam wird die Spur heiß .-)
Hier ein Hinweis zwecks "Kreuzpeilung" der Wanderwege:



Zugegeben, im Web gibt es unterschiedliche Angaben, wann das Mini-Dorf verfiel (Wüstung wurde). Lieber nicht daran oritieren, sondern an den konkreten Infos auf den Bildern .-)
Meine Angabe ("wahrscheinlich um 1400") habe ich von einer Infotafel vor Ort...


----------



## CC. (16. Dezember 2020)

Die Dicke Hanne steht beim N-Weg an Kreuzung Diebsteig im Friedwald. Mehr kann ich aus den vielen Tips nicht rausholen...


----------



## slup (16. Dezember 2020)

@leler: In der Ausgangsfrage ist der Name der Wüstung gesucht. Ist es Kreyern oder gibt es noch eine weitere Wüstung in der Nähe?


----------



## Faszi (16. Dezember 2020)

Krauschen oder Ponewitz


----------



## kodak (16. Dezember 2020)

ja, der Herr Böhm hat es auch eingemalt in seiner Karte, demnach auch nicht ganz der Standort der Dicke Hanne ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (16. Dezember 2020)

@CC. Dicke Hanne war mir irgendwie zu einfach. Die gibt's ja sogar als Openstreetmap-Datensatz: Knoten: Dicke Hanne (378247128)
@slup Daher die Frage nach der Wüstung dort, weil die bei OSM nicht eingezeichnet ist, um mal den Locals eine Chance zu geben... Kreyern ist es nicht.

Ja, die Dicke Hanne scheint nicht ganz in der Ortsmitte des ehem. Dorfes zu sein. Die Infotafeln samt Schutzhütte "Dicke Hanne" stehen zumindest dort wo die Bäche zusammentreffen:



Nebenbei: Lieber keine Bäume nach den Töchtern benennen  




So, den Ort der Aufnahme haben wir jetzt. Für die Nicht-Nachteulen habe ich auch noch ein älteres Foto bei Tageslicht .-)





Jetzt müsste nur noch der Name der Wüstung eindeutig ausgesprochen werden. @Faszi war sich da ja nicht ganz sicher .-)
@kodak: Enorm, was der Herr Böhm alles in seinen Karten unterbringt  - auch wenn der Ortsname z.T. verdeckt ist. Das kann man fast schon gelten lassen - wäre aber auch die Chance, jetzt den 50:50-Joker zu ziehen .-)


----------



## kodak (16. Dezember 2020)

@leler also für mich hat der @Faszi es gelöst ... ich glaube auch kein Anderer zieht den Joker 

Ich denke das die Fakten hier schon sehr durcheinander sind:

https://hov.isgv.de/Ponewitz --> Bonitzwiese heute aber das ist die Bohnswiese lt. osm






hier wird das Dorf noch viel länger als bewohnt benannt:



			Walddorf Ponewitz: Historisches Coswig
		


Krauschen meinte @Faszi bestimmt nur als Spaß genannt, um anderen eine Chance zu geben, da dies absolut nichts mit der Dicken Hanne zu tun hat (heute unter Neuer Anbau bekannt) rein von der Nähe her

@leler ich hatte auch mal so ein Rätsel, da ging es um die CULDUR am Rande des Dresdner Flughafens, da gibt es auch viele Mythen darum, bis hin zu einem tollen Spass den sich ein paar dort gemacht haben sollen mit dem Stein, am Ende egal, die Bohnswiese werde ich in Zukunft mit anderen Augen sehen


----------



## leler (16. Dezember 2020)

Ja, da kommt viel bei diversen Webseiten durcheinander - vielleicht liegt auch viel im Dunkeln und es wird spekuliert, was das Zeug hält... Und dazu noch P-B im Sächsischen .-)

Keine Ahnung, ob das, was die Infotafel-Schreiber zusammengetragen haben, noch Stand des Wissens ist. Hier zumindest das, was dort hängt und bei mir den Anstoß für die Rätselfrage gab:



Kleiner Trost im Lockdown: Es gibt noch viel vor der Haustür zu entdecken .-)

*Macht weiter!*


----------



## slup (18. Dezember 2020)

@Faszi: Machst Du weiter


----------



## Faszi (18. Dezember 2020)

Ok, da such ich mal


----------



## leler (18. Dezember 2020)

Danke! Bin/sind gespannt..


----------



## Faszi (19. Dezember 2020)

Versprochen ist versprochen, wo bin ich denn hier?


----------



## kodak (19. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde mal auf ein Kloster Gebäude tippen, so als erste Näherung...


----------



## Faszi (19. Dezember 2020)

Falsch getippt...


----------



## Faszi (21. Dezember 2020)

Da wollen wir mal den Blick etwas weiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (21. Dezember 2020)

Oha, vergitterte Fenster und oben eine Wetterfahne mit Jesus Christus...die Farben gehen irgendwie Richtung Lausitz...irgendwie kommt es mir auch vor es schon einmal gesehen zu haben...aber kann es nicht zuordnen


----------



## Faszi (21. Dezember 2020)

Die Richtung ist erstmal nicht falsch...


----------



## kodak (21. Dezember 2020)

.. .also die Kapelle in Cosel um genau zu sein... 🙂 https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/79/Kirche_cosel_märz2017_03.jpg/440px-Kirche_cosel_märz2017_03.jpg






						Kapelle Cosel - Gemeinde Schwepnitz
					

Kapelle Cosel



					www.schwepnitz.de
				




Google lens kann einem schon Angst machen :-(


----------



## Faszi (21. Dezember 2020)

Treffer, weiter gehts mit @kodak


----------



## kodak (22. Dezember 2020)

die Tage werden nun zwar wieder länger aber trotzdem passend zur Zeit ein Nachtfoto von einem ungewöhnlichen Ort ;-)





Wo war ich da nur?


----------



## slup (22. Dezember 2020)

Irgendein Tiergehege. Nur wo?


----------



## kodak (22. Dezember 2020)

@slup ja, Tiere sind drin, sogar nur eine Art, sogar nur eine Rasse...also kein normaler Tierpark


----------



## leler (22. Dezember 2020)

Tiere mit 4 Pfoten und extra-langen Ohren?


----------



## kodak (22. Dezember 2020)

@leler richtig erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (22. Dezember 2020)

Das hätte dann besser zu Ostern gepasst.


----------



## kodak (22. Dezember 2020)

Aber nur wo? Sollte ich zufällig zu Ostern dran sein denke ich mir etwas passendes aus... 🙂


----------



## leler (22. Dezember 2020)

Alle Zoos und Gehege mit Oster-Aktionen abzuklappern ist wahrscheinlich aussichtslos. Aber ich versuche mal einen "Schuss ins Blaue": Wie wäre es mit Tierpark Chemnitz-Rabenstein? (Aus Chems hatten wir glaube ich lange nichts .-) ...)


----------



## kodak (22. Dezember 2020)

kodak schrieb:


> ja, Tiere sind drin, sogar nur eine Art, sogar nur eine Rasse...also kein normaler Tierpark


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, es ist kein Ausschnitt aus einem Tierpark oder so, das wäre ja nachts eher schwer zu realisieren und zu erraten noch mehr, nein es geht hier ausschließlich um was man landläufig unter Hasen versteht, wobei ob kleine Kinder die niedlich finden bezweifle ich mal, allein dafür ist es gebaut, wie geschrieben, eine Rasse...
@leler die Nähe zu kämms ist aber sehr gut getroffen schon einmal


----------



## Orwell (22. Dezember 2020)

Ist das etwa beim Niederwürschnitzer Kaninchenzüchter, der zur Weihnachtszeit seinen ganzen Garten dekoriert hat?


----------



## kodak (22. Dezember 2020)

@Orwell vollkommen richtig, ja das sind die Deutschen Riesen in Niederwürschnitz

Zur Weihnachtszeit möchte ich es mir nicht vorstellen... 








						Lokale Nachrichten aus Stollberg (Erzgebirge) | Freie Presse
					

Hier lesen Sie lokale Nachrichten aus Stollberg und Umgebung - täglich neu. Mehr erfahren.




					www.freiepresse.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (22. Dezember 2020)

Wo befinde ich mich denn hier?


----------



## slup (22. Dezember 2020)

Ist der Pavillon ein Einzelstück oder Teil einer Schlossanlage? Den Bäumen nach scheint er auf einer Anhöhe zu stehen. Der vermüllte Vordergrund spricht für eine stadtnahe Lage.


----------



## Orwell (22. Dezember 2020)

Der Pavillon ist ein Einzelstück. Er steht auf einer Anhöhe das ist richtig und stadtnähe trifft auch zu.  Außer einer Wiese ist nicht viel dazu und gleich daneben beginnen auch schon Eigenheime.


----------



## Orwell (1. Januar 2021)

Ich wünsch euch ein Gesundes Neues Jahr! Damit hier wieder etwas Leben einkehrt gibts ein zweites Bild von dem Standort. Jetzt ist es vermutlich einfach. Wo stehe ich?


----------



## slup (1. Januar 2021)

Ich wünsche Euch ebenfalls ein Gutes Neues Jahr. Bleibt gesund und munter.
Zur Lösung des Rätsels kann ich leider nichts beitragen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (1. Januar 2021)

Im Bild links unten sind die Bögen von einer Brücke zu sehen. So ähnlich sieht mE eine Brücke im Weiseritz Tal aus. Irgendwo zwischen Freital und Dresden.
K. A., aber wo es genau ist.

Edit meint: allen hier noch ein gutes gesundes neues Jahr - wenn möglich.


----------



## Orwell (1. Januar 2021)

Eine Brücke hast du richtig erkannt. Aber über die Weiseritz führt sie leider nicht. Der Fluss ist in der Regel breiter.


----------



## kodak (1. Januar 2021)

Ich gehe mal stark von der Zwickauer Mulde aus...


----------



## Faszi (1. Januar 2021)

Grimma Auf dem Burgberg


----------



## Orwell (1. Januar 2021)

Faszi schrieb:


> Grimma Auf dem Burgberg


Grimma bzw Hohnstädt als Stadtteil von Grimma ist natürlich richtig! Siehe Link: https://www.architektur-blicklicht.de/burgen/burgberg-hohnstaedt-slawischer-wall-grimma-leipzig/

@Faszi Du darfst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (1. Januar 2021)

Die Brücke hats mir dann verraten, kannte den Burgberg nicht wirklich...

Weiter gehts mit etwas Jahreszeitlichem:





Wo bin ich?


----------



## Pio1 (1. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

Wünsche allen dieses Threads ein gesundes und erfolgreiches 2021 mit vielen unfallfreien Kilometern.
Hier sind viele schönes Photos eingestellt worden,und man lernt noch was dazu.
Auch den Umgang miteinander finde ich sehr freundlich.
Freue mich schon auf 09/21 wo ich mit meiner Frau 2 Wochen Urlaub in Graupa mache!

Anbei ein Photo,wo habe ich bei dieser Aufnahme gestandene?

Es grüßt ein Pirna Fan!


----------



## Pio1 (1. Januar 2021)

Sorry dass ich dazwischen funke.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Faszi (2. Januar 2021)

Da treten wir mal einen Schritt zurück


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. Januar 2021)

Pio1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wünsche allen dieses Threads ein gesundes und erfolgreiches 2021 mit vielen unfallfreien Kilometern.
> Hier sind viele schönes Photos eingestellt worden,und man lernt noch was dazu.
> ...


Also zumindest bei diesem Bild könntest Du bei Wünschendorf, unterhalb vom Kohlberg, auf dem ehemaligen Bahndamm der Bahnlinie Weißig - Dürrröhrsdorf gestanden haben. 

Beim Rätsel von @Faszi muss ich passen.


----------



## Faszi (5. Januar 2021)

Ich drehe mich mal rum...


----------



## kodak (5. Januar 2021)

Na jetzt ist es einfach, natürlich kennt man auch den Keller zwischen den beiden Straßen aber nur mit geschlossener Tür bisher...51.162445,13.843909


----------



## Faszi (5. Januar 2021)

@kodak Völlig richtig, hier noch ein wenig Heimatkunde:
Von hier kam der Tip:








						Wandern zwischen Seifersdorfer Tal und Keulenberg
					

... die Seite des Wachauer Wanderwegewarts ...




					wanderwegewart.wordpress.com
				






			http://www.ortsverein-grünberg.de/index.php/de/projekte/ochsenbude


----------



## kodak (5. Januar 2021)

Ja, die 🐂 bude finde ich auch immer wieder faszinierend, die Idee mit der Weihnachtsgrotte ist natürlich auch gut...so dann wollen wir mal schauen was man sonst noch so entdecken kann 





Wo könnte das sein 🥴


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (5. Januar 2021)

Der Gedenkstein zum 1. Geburtstag von Dynamo Dresden?


----------



## kodak (6. Januar 2021)

@leler ich glaube der Kult war damals noch nicht so ausgeprägt 🙂 

Damit man etwas mehr Interpretationsmöglichkeiten hat etwas mehr Inhalt...


----------



## Pio1 (6. Januar 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Also zumindest bei diesem Bild könntest Du bei Wünschendorf, unterhalb vom Kohlberg, auf dem ehemaligen Bahndamm der Bahnlinie Weißig - Dürrröhrsdorf gestanden haben.
> 
> Beim Rätsel von @Faszi muss ich passen.



Kleiner Tip,die Aufnahme ist hinter einem Haus,das sehr bekannt in Graupa ist entstanden.

Gruss

PS:Sorry für die späte Antwort.


----------



## slup (6. Januar 2021)

@Pio: Vermutlich stehst Du unterhalb von Schloß Graupa.
@kodak: Leider habe ich keine Idee. Ist das eine Brunneneinfassung?


----------



## kodak (6. Januar 2021)

@slup offiziell nennt es sich Stauweiher 

Und so sieht das dann komplett aus...


----------



## Pio1 (6. Januar 2021)

slup schrieb:


> @Pio: Vermutlich stehst Du unterhalb von Schloß Graupa.
> @kodak: Leider habe ich keine Idee. Ist das eine Brunneneinfassung?


@slup: Direkt hinter dem Richard Wagner Haus.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (8. Januar 2021)

Keiner eine Idee?
Bevor das nächste Foto kommt, noch ein paar verbale Hinweise
Auf Grund der Ausgangsbeschränkung ist es im Stadtgebiet Dresden und der Name verspricht etwas, was nicht gehalten werden kann...muss da immer an eine berühmte Stadt in Italien denken


----------



## slup (8. Januar 2021)

@kodak: Du denkst sicher an Venedig. Dann ist das der Stauweiher "Gondler" in Hellerau.


----------



## kodak (8. Januar 2021)

@slup genau so ist es, früher hätte man ja auch Gondelteich sagen können, ist glaube ich mehr so en vogue, deswegen die Gondelieri


----------



## slup (8. Januar 2021)

Wir hatten 10 Jahre unweit davon in den Deutschen Werkstätten Hellerau unser Büro. Aber der Teich ist mir nie aufgefallen. 

Dann weiter mit diesem Gebäude. In welchem Ort steht es?


----------



## slup (9. Januar 2021)

Noch ein Hinweis: Ein Dresdner Stadtteil hat den selben Namen wie der gesuchte Ort.


----------



## kodak (9. Januar 2021)

Ich rate mal...Plauen, weile Kemnitz ist immer so ein Insiderwitz... 🙂


----------



## slup (9. Januar 2021)

Plauen ist es nicht und auch nicht so weit von DD entfernt.


----------



## Faszi (10. Januar 2021)

Cotta


----------



## slup (10. Januar 2021)

@Faszi: Leider nein. 
Der gesuchte Ort ist klein und unscheinbar. Er befindet sich im 30 km Umkreis von Dresden.


----------



## Faszi (10. Januar 2021)

Bühlau
Meine liebe Frau hats rausgekriegt, will mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (10. Januar 2021)

@Faszi: Das stimmt natürlich. Großröhrsdorf ist ja nicht allzu weit weg.
Viele Grüße an die Gattin.


----------



## kodak (10. Januar 2021)

...


----------



## Faszi (10. Januar 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Großröhrsdorf ist ja nicht allzu weit weg.


Das stimmt wohl, aber an der Turnhalle war ich noch nie.
Und gleich gehts weiter, wo bin ich und was ist das hier bzw. war das??


----------



## slup (10. Januar 2021)

Ehemaliges Freibad.........
Keine Ahnung wo.


----------



## Faszi (10. Januar 2021)

Soweit richtig....
Schon ein besonderes Bad


----------



## Faszi (11. Januar 2021)

Schilder aus der Umgebung (hist.)


----------



## slup (11. Januar 2021)

Dann wird es wohl das ehemalige "Neue Lager" in Königsbrück sein. Zuletzt genutzt von der Sowjetarmee.


----------



## Faszi (11. Januar 2021)

@slup Ganz genau, Doppelbad im Neuen Lager, siehe hier:



			Neues Lager TUEP


----------



## slup (11. Januar 2021)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund. Wo befinde ich mich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (11. Januar 2021)

Elbsandstein


----------



## slup (11. Januar 2021)

Ja


----------



## leler (12. Januar 2021)

Unter einem Vogelbeerboom .-) 
Mal angenommen das hinten ist der Große Winterberg und davor die Elbe mit kleinen Steinen wie Kaiserkrone/Zirkelstein, dann müsste es linkselbig sein. 
Vielleicht bei Cunnersdorf?


----------



## slup (12. Januar 2021)

@leler: Wenn Du Cunnersdorf bei Hohnstein meinst, ist die Elbseite richtig. Der Standort allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## Th. (12. Januar 2021)

Eher so Hinterhermsdorf... Bildmitte Pohlshorn und die Lorenzsteine, dahinter die Affensteine (rechts Bloßstock, links Kleiner Winterberg als vermeintlich höchster Punkt...).
Ist das rechts der Weifberg? Dann wärst du schon in der Böhmakei...


----------



## slup (12. Januar 2021)

@Th.: Ganz heiß. Allerdings ist der Weifberg nicht rechts sondern ..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (13. Januar 2021)

Upps, dann war ich auf der falsche Elbseite spiegelverkehrt. Kein Wunder, dass es nicht so recht passen wollte .-) 
Wie wäre es mit dem Sanderg bei Saupsdorf als Standort und dann rechts vorn die Tännichkuppe?


----------



## slup (13. Januar 2021)

@leler: Der Berg stimmt noch nicht. Ist aber nah dran.


----------



## leler (14. Januar 2021)

Falls die Tännichkuppe stimmt, dann käme noch der *Wachberg* in Frage. Aber danach siehts ehrlich gesagt nicht aus :-(


----------



## slup (14. Januar 2021)

@leler: Tännichkuppe und Wachberg sind es nicht. Der Name des Berges an dessen Hang ich stehe wurde von @Th. schon erwähnt. Allerdings schaue ich nicht darauf sondern .......


----------



## Th. (14. Januar 2021)

Dann kannst du eigentlich nur unterhalb des Weifbergs auf der Alten Nixdorfer Straße stehen. Rechts wäre dann die Tännichtkuppe im Bild...
(heißt: Weifberg "im Rücken"...)


----------



## slup (14. Januar 2021)

@Th.: Genau. Du darfst weitermachen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (15. Januar 2021)

Nicht zu fassen, zig mal dort vorbei und nicht erkannt. Ich muss echt langsamer fahren!


----------



## leler (15. Januar 2021)

Ging mir genauso... Sollte aufmerksamer durch die Gegend fahren .-)


----------



## Th. (15. Januar 2021)

Anbetracht der aktuellen Wetterlage (Schnee) und der Ausgangsbeschränkung (15km Radius) - man sollte umdenken:



Ich gebe zu, das Bild ist:

schon paar Jahre alt
nicht von mir (mein Kumpel wird's mir verzeihen)
nicht sonderlich hoher Qualität

Umsteigen von zwei Rädern auf zwei Bretter. Hochfahren und runter cruisen... wo geht (ging) das?


----------



## Th. (16. Januar 2021)

Vielleicht ein paar Details?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (16. Januar 2021)

Das sieht ein wenig wie die Leitung zwischen Niederwartha/Oberwartha aus, auf der linken Seite... Also tippe ich mal darauf das es dort ist, also Pumpspeicherwerk Niederwartha


----------



## Th. (16. Januar 2021)

Das sieht nicht nur ein wenig so aus - ist genau dort. Und um die Idee dort (hoch- und) runterzufahren beneide ich meinen Kumpel wirklich...(man hat das nahezu täglich vor Augen - warum erkennt man eigentlich selbst das Potential nicht?)


----------



## kodak (18. Januar 2021)

@Th. mit steigfell hoch und dann slalom runter? 
Meine Hochachtung, ist ja doch ein ordentliches Gefälle dort, in Ermangelung der Ski und der skills hatte ich auch noch nicht die Idee dazu... 
Doch der Winter lässt sich ja mal wieder sehen, also auch wir auf die Bretter, die uns die Welt eröffnen, wo war ich aber nur?


----------



## leler (18. Januar 2021)

Im Winter sieht alles anders aus .-) Anhand der Schneehöhe der letzten Tage würde ich schätzen: In einer Region >200m üNN. Das reicht aber noch nicht zur Lokalierung aus :-( Vielleicht kennt ja jemand anders die Bank unter Baum in der Ferne... .-)


----------



## kodak (18. Januar 2021)

@leler ja, >250<300 m  ... die Bank steht auf einer kleinen Insel, in einem künstlichen Teich, radfahren ist hier eher nicht gern gesehen, aber man hat ein Herz für coronakonforme Langläufer der Landeshauptstadt


----------



## mw.dd (18. Januar 2021)

kodak schrieb:


> @leler ja, >250<300 m  ... die Bank steht auf einer kleinen Insel, in einem künstlichen Teich, radfahren ist hier eher nicht gern gesehen, aber man hat ein Herz für coronakonforme Langläufer der Landeshauptstadt


Golfplatz Ullersdorf.


----------



## kodak (18. Januar 2021)

@mw.dd so ist es, immer wenn es die Schneelage zulässt wird dort eine nette Loipe gezogen, habe mit Golf nichts am Hut abet das ist wirklich eine schöne Sache, dabei auch noch vollkommen kostenlos... 7km Loipe in Doppelspur


----------



## leler (18. Januar 2021)

Fetzt! Ich glaube, soviel los war auf dem Golfplatz lange nicht wie in den letzten Tagen... Liegt leider knapp außerhalb meiner Homezone, sonst wäre ich wohl auch am Wochenende dort hin .-)


----------



## mw.dd (18. Januar 2021)

kodak schrieb:


> @mw.dd so ist es, immer wenn es die Schneelage zulässt wird dort eine nette Loipe gezogen,


War mir neu; habe es nur bei Freunden im WA-Status gesehen.
Auch wenn ich kein Langläufer bin: Feine Sache.

Was einfaches:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (18. Januar 2021)

Hellerblick
01099 Dresden








						Hellerblick · 01099 Dresden
					

★★★★★ · Aussichtspunkt




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## mw.dd (18. Januar 2021)

Faszi schrieb:


> Hellerblick
> 01099 Dresden
> 
> 
> ...


Klar.


----------



## Faszi (18. Januar 2021)

Weiter gehts hiermit:





Wo bin ich?


----------



## kodak (18. Januar 2021)

Sehr natürlich, geringe Fließgeschwindigkeit, wenn überhaupt es ein Fließgewässer ist...also ich tippe auf einen der Verbindungsteile im. Moritzburger Teichgebiet und am besten finde ich diesen hier... 
Moritzburg
01468 Moritzburg








						01468 Radebeul
					

Radebeul




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Faszi (18. Januar 2021)

@kodak Leider falsch, da dürfte ich doch jetzt auch nicht hin.....😉


----------



## slup (18. Januar 2021)

Vermutlich Röder oder Wesenitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (18. Januar 2021)

Nö,nö..


----------



## Th. (18. Januar 2021)

Ich kaufe ein "P" - und steige mangels aktueller eigener Bilder hiermit aus - und weg isser ...


----------



## Faszi (18. Januar 2021)

P    ist gut 🙂


----------



## leler (19. Januar 2021)

P könnte Pulsnitz sein...


----------



## Faszi (19. Januar 2021)

👍


----------



## Faszi (19. Januar 2021)

Pulsnitz ist richtig aber zu unpräzise, folgendes habe ich in der Nähe gefunden:-


----------



## slup (20. Januar 2021)

Tiefental bei Königsbrück


----------



## Faszi (20. Januar 2021)

@slup Präzise!! Bist dran. 🙂


----------



## slup (20. Januar 2021)

Das Tiefental ist noch ein blinder Fleck für mich. Muss ich unbedingt mal hin.
Dann weiter mit diesem kleinen Bau. Wo steht er?


----------



## slup (21. Januar 2021)

Kurz nach dem 2. Weltkrieg errichtet, sah das Gebäude so aus. Der Glockenturm wurde später angefügt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odolmann (21. Januar 2021)

Ich dachte zuerst an eine Wetterwarte wegen der Lamellen im Turm, aber wenn es Glocken gibt dann ist es eher eine Kirche oder noch kleiner eine Kapelle. Der Rest war die Suche nach einer Holzkapelle, und da es sich die letzten Seiten viel um die Region rund um Dresden handelte, wird es wohl im Bielatal sein


----------



## slup (22. Januar 2021)

@odolmann: Das ist genau richtig. Bitte das nächste Rätsel.


----------



## odolmann (22. Januar 2021)

Danke. Dann wollen wir uns geografisch westwärts bewegen und ich starte mit diesem Tiefblick und der Frage: wo ist das?


----------



## Faszi (22. Januar 2021)

Sieht nach was gestautem aus...


----------



## kodak (22. Januar 2021)

Mit Bootsfahrt oder Schiffsverkehr...also keine Trinkwassertalsperre und auch so groß das es sich lohnt...ich werfe mal Kriebstein in die Waage, wobei es dort nicht so schroff ist aus der Erinnerung heraus


----------



## odolmann (23. Januar 2021)

@Faszi nein gestaut ist es nicht, es gibt keine Staumauer und auch keinen natürlichen Zu-/Ablauf
@kodak leider auch daneben. Die Boje dient nicht dem Schiffsverkehr, dazu ist das Gewässer ungeeignet

Im Hintergrund der ersten Aufnahme ist eine Gebäudestruktur zu sehen, wenn man das gesamte Gelände umrundet hat dann kann man diese bewundern und erkennt vielleicht schon worum es geht


----------



## kodak (23. Januar 2021)

Für eine Ziegelei ist es recht schroff, aber Kalkstein brennen wäre eine Idee, dazu würde auch die Farbe des Wassers gut passen...Kalkwerk Crottendorf sollte dann passen


----------



## odolmann (23. Januar 2021)

@kodak hat richtig kombiniert, da brauchte es meinen letzten Hinweis gar nicht mehr auf die Weide hinter dem ehemaligen Förderturm und die dort angesiedelten Tiere





Letztlich noch das Finalbild von der "richtigen" Seite aus geschossen. Die Eigentümer waren sehr nett und haben uns für eine Rast auf das Gelände gelassen, mit dieser Aussicht wird man belohnt und stärkt sich für die Weiterfahrt. Baden ist nicht möglich, wer will kann aber tauchen gehen (deshalb auch die Bojen) und ein Zeltplatz mit Wirtshaus existiert auch, jetzt im Winter durch die Höhe und Lage mitten im Wald auch gern von Schlittenhundeführern genutzt


----------



## kodak (23. Januar 2021)

Danke @odolmann für die schöne Location, muß man also nicht bis Carrara fahren....war auch sehr frustrierend dort, nach außen sah alles recht normal aus, allerdings sind die Berge innen hohl, also man erhält schöne Sichtachsen, in Wirklichkeit ist es nur eine Wand, dahinter ist alles schon weggesprengt :-( 

Nun jeder hat sein Hobby, hier werden halt Spiegel gesammelt, was wird er wohl empfangen wollen bei dem Durchmesser? Keine Ahnung, doch wo ist diese Sammlung zu bewundern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (24. Januar 2021)

Ja, das sind nur Ersatzschüsseln, auch andere Signale werden empfangen, ganz ehrlich glaube ich wird es schwer dort terrestrische Signale zu empfangen, blöde Lage aus physikalischer Sicht...


----------



## Faszi (24. Januar 2021)

Das Haus im Hintergrund sieht wie ein Bahnwärterhaus aus...


----------



## kodak (24. Januar 2021)

@Faszi das kann ich ausschließen...also nicht das dort eine Bahn fährt aber das es ein Bahnwärterhaus ist...


----------



## slup (24. Januar 2021)

Bist Du im Lößnitzgrund?


----------



## kodak (24. Januar 2021)

@slup ich glaube das kann ich nicht leugnen 

Deswegen konnte ich auch das Bahnwärterhaus ausschließen...


----------



## slup (24. Januar 2021)

Dann stehst Du vermutlich kurz oberhalb der Mündung des Wahnsdorfer Baches in den Lößnitzbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (24. Januar 2021)

Ja, also für mich ist das das Rätsel gelöst, also schon nach dem ersten Posting


----------



## slup (24. Januar 2021)

Dann weiter mit diesem Bild.
Diese Frau ist unterwegs in Richtung einer geografischen Markierung. Komischerweise stammt der deutsche Begriff dafür aus der Heimat dieser Dame. Wohin geht Sie?


----------



## Faszi (24. Januar 2021)

Das sieht aber eher nach P aus als nach Sachsen...


----------



## slup (24. Januar 2021)

Ja stimmt. Sachsen ist nicht weit.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (24. Januar 2021)

Ich komm aus ner völlig anderen Ecke aus Sachsen darum kann ich dir leider nicht sagen welche geografische Markierung du meinst, die Kirche steht in Przewóz und auf deutscher Seite ist das Örtchen Podrosche.
die Frau läuft Richtung Lausitzer Neiße


----------



## slup (25. Januar 2021)

@Rennbootlenker: Alles richtig. 
Mit geografischer Markierung war die "Grenze" gemeint. Dieser Begriff kommt aus dem altpolnischen Wort "Granica" und wurde ab dem 12. Jahrhundert ins deutsche Sprachgebiet übernommen.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (25. Januar 2021)

wieder was gelernt^^
dann darf ich ja jetz.



wir befinden uns wieder in Sachsen.
Klare Sicht, doch auf was und von wo eigentlich?


----------



## leler (25. Januar 2021)

Hmm, wenn es am Horizont links das Kraftwerk Lippendorf und rechts daneben der Collmberg sein sollte. dann wärst Du auf einem der Hügel zwischen Autobahnkreuz Nossen und Meißen... Fürchte, das wird noch nicht ganz ausreichen .-) Deshalb rate ich mal: Vielleicht auf der Beyerhöhe? Also z.B. hier: https://de.mapy.cz/s/kajekavugo


----------



## Rennbootlenker (25. Januar 2021)

Ja, Nein, nein.

Richtig es handelt sich um das Kraftwerk Lippendorf allerdings handelt es sich bei dem Berg nicht um eine natürliche Erhebung.
die Luft an meiner Stelle ist auch ein bisschen dünner als auf der Beyerhöhe


----------



## bike_birke (25. Januar 2021)

Das müsste doch die Langenberger Höhe oberhalb von Callenberg sein?
Grüße bike_birke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennbootlenker (25. Januar 2021)

ja richtig.
bei der Erhebung handelt es sich um die Hochhalde Kitzscher-Trages


----------



## bike_birke (26. Januar 2021)

Dann mache ich mal weiter, wo war ich hier unterwegs?


----------



## bike_birke (27. Januar 2021)

Erster Tipp: folgt man dem ablaufenden Wasser, so kommt man irgendwann in die drittgrößte Stadt Sachsens
Grüße bike_birke


----------



## BrickBiker (27. Januar 2021)

Könnte der Stausee Oberrabenstein sein.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (27. Januar 2021)

ne oberrabenstein ist das nicht, eher richtung gebirge


----------



## bike_birke (27. Januar 2021)

Rennbootlenker hat recht, der Stausee Oberrabenstein ist es nicht. 
grüsse bike_birke


----------



## kodak (27. Januar 2021)

Ich sage mal einfach der Fluß ist die Zwönitz und das ist der Hammerteich in Zwönitz


----------



## bike_birke (27. Januar 2021)

Leider nein, leider falsch. Den nächsten Tipp gibts dann morgen
Grüße bike_birke


----------



## bike_birke (28. Januar 2021)

Zweiter Tipp: im Namen des Gewässers steckt etwas religiöses
Grüße bike_birke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (28. Januar 2021)

Erzengler


----------



## bike_birke (28. Januar 2021)

Faszi schrieb:


> Erzengler


Leider falsch, zu weit östlich 
grüsse bike_birke


----------



## kodak (28. Januar 2021)

okay, dann bin ich für den https://goo.gl/maps/5ArXPSR8GFCnaqEYA hier, Heiliger Teich klingt gut ;-)


----------



## bike_birke (28. Januar 2021)

kodak schrieb:


> okay, dann bin ich für den https://goo.gl/maps/5ArXPSR8GFCnaqEYA hier, Heiliger Teich klingt gut ;-)


Absolut richtig! 
grüsse bike_birke


----------



## kodak (28. Januar 2021)

So, dann wollen wir mal ein wenig die Jahreszeit zurückdrehen...Selfie ging nicht, deshalb ein anderer als Sitzender


----------



## kodak (29. Januar 2021)

Dann schauen wir uns den Stuhl mal von hinten an... 🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (29. Januar 2021)

Glück gehabt, noch eine andere Perspektive gefunden ;-) 





Ein schönes Wochenende allen, Schnee am Wochenende ist immer gut, damit ist das es gerettet, dem ⛳ Ullersdorf sei dank


----------



## kodak (30. Januar 2021)

Keiner wenigstens eine Idee wo es räumlich sein könnte? 

Okay, also wieder ein kleiner perspektivischer Wechsel damit die kleinen grauen Zellen neues Futter haben... 🙂


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. Januar 2021)

Sieht nach Friedhof mit Pfarrhaus aus...


----------



## kodak (30. Januar 2021)

@Raumfahrer dem ist auf alle Fälle so, also sogar Kirche würde ich sagen und du wohnst näher als ich daran  für alle anderen würde der Tipp "bitte das sichtbare Baumaterial beachten" lauten


----------



## kodak (30. Januar 2021)

So, jetzt sollte aber die Perspektive zur Lösung führen 





Zugegeben, die meisten Menschen sehen natürlich die Gegenperspektive... 
Noch ein ganz flacher Tipp, in der Nähe hätte Wolfgang Lippert seine Inspiration haben können, passt aber zeitlich definitiv nicht


----------



## slup (30. Januar 2021)

Kirche in Papstdorf
Spielst Du auf den Jugendclub "Erna" an?


----------



## kodak (30. Januar 2021)

@slup richtig, das ist die Kirche in Papstdorf, das letzte Foto zeigt links den Papststein, den Feuerwachturm habe ich natürlich vom Baum kaschieren lassen...
Nicht Jugendklub sondern Kinder-Ferienlager Erna auf der Pionierlagerstrasse...ja "Erna kommt"  war ja der Durchbruchs-Hit für ihn


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. Januar 2021)

Hm.... Das könnten zwar im Hintergrund die Lasensteine sein, aber ich habe da trotzdem ein Problem, das richtig einzuordnen...
Edit meint: total falsche Richtung


----------



## slup (30. Januar 2021)

Dann gleich zu nächsten Rätsel. Wo lädt diese Sitzgelegenheit zum verweilen ein?


----------



## Faszi (30. Januar 2021)

Am Bach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (31. Januar 2021)

@Faszi: die Antwort ist noch etwas unbefriedigend

Daher mal um 180 Grad gedreht


----------



## kodak (31. Januar 2021)

Am Teich... 🙂


----------



## kodak (31. Januar 2021)

Würde mal auf einen der Moritzburger Teiche tippen...


----------



## slup (31. Januar 2021)

@kodak: Leider falsch. Ist eine etwas ruhigere Ecke


----------



## slup (31. Januar 2021)

Noch ein Hinweis. Am Teich läuft ein Fernwanderweg vorbei.


----------



## Raumfahrer (31. Januar 2021)

Evtl ein Pilgerpfad wie der Jakobsweg?


----------



## slup (31. Januar 2021)

Nein. Der Name des Weges hat etwas mit einem bestimmten Reptil zu tun.


----------



## kodak (31. Januar 2021)

Der Fernwanderweg ist die Lausitzer Schlange und du bist eventuell dem Weinbrand verfallen in Wilthen


----------



## slup (31. Januar 2021)

@kodak: Das Foto entstand um einiges weiter westlich. Die Lausitzer Schlange ist richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (31. Januar 2021)

Interessante Wegführung, der Fünfhufenteich ist mein Favorit passt auch von den Bildern ganz gut


----------



## slup (31. Januar 2021)

@kodak: Genau der ist es.


----------



## kodak (31. Januar 2021)

@slup danke für den Tipp, muss ich mir mal anschauen, da es nicht schwer war auf Grund der Tipps hier ein ebenfalls einfaches...das Bild ist unbearbeitet, ja die Natur kann einen schon sehr beeindrucken, man muß natürlich auch gerade am richtigen Ort sein 🥴


----------



## slup (31. Januar 2021)

Starkes Foto. Wird wohl die Elbe bei Altpieschen sein. Blick Richtung Mickten?


----------



## kodak (31. Januar 2021)

@slup schon sehr, sehr nah aber bitte den genauen Standort doch


----------



## slup (31. Januar 2021)

Müsste von der Fußgängerbrücke aus sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (31. Januar 2021)

@slup jepp, aber zum Glück dürfen die auch Radfahrer benutzen


----------



## slup (31. Januar 2021)

Dann gleich weiter. Wo könnte dieses Bild aufgenommen worden sein?


----------



## kodak (31. Januar 2021)

Das sieht sehr nach sächsischer Schweiz aus, ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und sage dorf Wehlen


----------



## slup (31. Januar 2021)

Ja


----------



## slup (31. Januar 2021)

@kodak: Das ist richtig. Bin den Weg hoch vom Kleinbahnmuseum. Rechter Hand liegt dieser kleine Steinbruch.


----------



## kodak (31. Januar 2021)

@slup Kleinbahnmuseum grrr ... lass dies nicht die Betreiber hören, es sind Feldbahnen  ... darunter ist auch eine Diesellok die in DD-Niedersedlitz als Zubringerlock diente für Großteile, wurde in Potsdam Babelsberg gebaut und das Feldbahnmuseum Herrenleite hat sie stilecht mit einem S4000 als Zugmaschine abgeholt ... irgendwie kam mir doch dieser Blick sehr bekannt vor, sehr zu empfehlen ist dort auch die Milchtankstelle in Dorf Wehlen, lecker Käse und Milchprodukte, die haben ganz klein als Hofverkauf zu Hause angefangen ...

da wir gerade bei "Eisenbahnen" sind, wo könnte dieser Termin stattfinden?


----------



## slup (31. Januar 2021)

Ich rate mal: Preßnitztalbahn


----------



## kodak (1. Februar 2021)

@slup leider nein, bitte die Anführungszeichen beachten


----------



## kodak (1. Februar 2021)

Wie gesagt, schon eine "Eisenbahn" aber eben doch anders...




(gerade gesehen das irgendwie das Bild nicht eingebunden wurde) ...


----------



## kodak (2. Februar 2021)

der Tipp des Tages, ja es können auch reale Menschen mitfahren, bei Kindern sieht es noch nett aus, bei Erwachsenen etwas seltsam durch das Größenverhältnis ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrickBiker (2. Februar 2021)

Das sieht doch sehr nach der Anlage vom Minibahnclub in Radebeul (an der Mühlstraße) aus.


----------



## kodak (2. Februar 2021)

@BrickBiker vollkommen richtig der Minibahnklub Dresden, die Mauer im 2. Bild ist der Lössnitzbach, der im August 2020 das Gelände unter Wasser gesetzt hat...


----------



## BrickBiker (2. Februar 2021)

Immer wieder ein Spaß dort mitzufahren 
Gut, verlassen wir das Tal. Wo wandel ich auf diesem Holzsteg?


----------



## CC. (2. Februar 2021)

Oh, eine Rätsel-Fred-Jungfer. Willkommen!


----------



## BrickBiker (2. Februar 2021)

Ein meist stiller Mitrater ;-) Bin schon die ein oder andere @kodak Entdeckungsrunde mitgefahren (Cielab). Zur Zeit ist es ja leider schwierig mit gemeinsamen Ausfahrten.


----------



## kodak (2. Februar 2021)

Georgenfelder hochmoor


----------



## BrickBiker (2. Februar 2021)

Du kennst auch jede Ecke  Your turn (again)... Btw. die in der Nähe befindliche Lugsteinbaude kann ich für eine Rast empfehlen. Sehr lecker und günstig.


----------



## kodak (2. Februar 2021)

@BrickBiker also da fand ich meine Dorf Wehlen-Erkenntnis schon beeindruckender, wenn ich das so sagen darf, das Georgenfelder Hochmoor sollte man als Sachse ja auf alle Fälle sofort erkennen ;-) 
Finde es ja schön das Du das "Eisenbahnrätsel" so perfekt lösen konntest ...

So kommen wir wieder zu einer neuen Aufgabe, was könnte das wohl sein und vor allem wo findet man es denn nur?


----------



## Faszi (2. Februar 2021)

Steinbruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (2. Februar 2021)

@Faszi definitiv nein, dabei hatte ich gerade damit gerechnet das du die Lösung schon präsentierst


----------



## Faszi (2. Februar 2021)

Brückenwiederlager


----------



## kodak (2. Februar 2021)

@Faszi leider nein, das steht da wirklich allein in der Landschaft, also kein Gegenstück oder so vorhanden und ich glaube das du die Lösung bestimmt kennst aber zur Zeit nicht siehst, so wie ich mit deiner schönen Adventskrippe, man kennt diesen Ort, den Kellereingang usw. aber eine andere Perspektive und man weiß nicht wo es ist... 🙂 
Also wer hat noch Vorschläge wozu das sein könnte


----------



## odolmann (3. Februar 2021)

Das könnten verschiedenste Überreste eines nie vollendeten oder nicht mehr genutzten Bauwerks sein, also z.B. Bunker- oder Produktionsanlagen?


----------



## kodak (3. Februar 2021)

@odolmann dachte mir schon das irgendwann das Thema Bunker oder so kommt, nein es ist auch keine militärische Hinterlassenschaft

Beim Thema Produktionsanlage wird es differenzierter, also keine direkte Anlage aber definitiv war es ein Hilfsmittel für eine Produktion, also eigentlich das Bauwerk ein Hilfsmittel für das Hilfsmittel um es ganz genau zu sagen, früher mal aus Holz gebaut und später dann eben in Beton gegossen...das eigentliche Hilfsmittel ist noch mit allen Teilen verfügbar aber nicht mehr benutzbar, leider möchte ich sagen...


----------



## leler (3. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht ein Brückenpfeiler einer ehemaligen Nebenbahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (3. Februar 2021)

@leler Brücke hatten wir schon abgewählt, dafür würde es ja ein Gegenstück gegeben haben müssen, also einen 2. Pfeiler oder Auflage, gibt/gab es aber nicht...
Bleiben wir bei dem Produktionsmittel für was hier ein Hilfsmittel zum Hilfsmittel gebaut wurde, um ein geografisches Problem zu lösen, dieses ist auch auf dem Bild, ich gebe zu gut versteckt aber es soll ja wie immer die kleinen grauen Zellen anregen, sonst wäre es ja kein Rätsel . 
Ich bin mir wie gesagt sehr sicher das sehr viele der Mitstreiter hier schon einmal genau daran (2-rädrig) vorbeigefahren oder gelaufen sind


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. Februar 2021)

Das weiße sieht aus wie eine übermalte Wanderwegmarkierung. 
Evtl diente dieser Betonklotz mal irgendwie als Verladerampe... Bloß wo...?


----------



## kodak (3. Februar 2021)

@Raumfahrer leider nein, wie geschrieben das Produktionsmittel ist auf dem Bild, also es wurde nichts real abtransportiert oder abtransportiert, wie geschrieben da fehlt die Infrastruktur dafür, aber das Bauwerk ist ein Hilfsmittel für den Transport eines Produktionsmittel...ich denke man muß wieder einmal um die Ecke denken was man alles produzieren kann und welche Produktionsmittel es gibt die man weder real extern anliefern noch real abtransportieren muß, sondern einfach verfügbar sind. 

Keine Ahnung warum diese Markierung übermalt wurde, denn eigentlich ist es ein Wanderweg und auch sehr häufig frequentiert aus meiner Erfahrung


----------



## kodak (3. Februar 2021)

neues Futter für die Adleraugen ;-) 



Der Betonklotz in mehr ... wie man unschwer erkennen kann sogar mit Erklärbärtafel ;-), dank Handyfoto aber nicht lesbar


----------



## BrickBiker (3. Februar 2021)

Mal so ins Blaue, hat es irgendwas mit Wasser zu tun?


----------



## kodak (3. Februar 2021)

@BrickBiker ja, Wasser ist das Produktionsmittel gewesen...


----------



## BrickBiker (3. Februar 2021)

Steht der Klotz im Zschonergrund?


----------



## kodak (3. Februar 2021)

@BrickBiker nein, steht er nicht...kann mich dort auch an keinen so direkt erinnern, also oben am Steinbruch ungefähr aber das hatten wir ja ausgeschlossen und mit Wasser hat es ja zu tun 

Tipp, falsche Elbseite


----------



## kodak (3. Februar 2021)

Ein neues Spoilerfoto für die ratende Meute...



Genau um das Wasser geht es hier, allerdings eben anders als man denken sollte...


----------



## Faszi (3. Februar 2021)

Irgendwas mit Mühle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (3. Februar 2021)

@Faszi njein ;-) ... also rechts davon beginnt wirklich ein "Mühlgraben" aber das Bauwerk hier hat nichts mehr mit einer Mühle zu tun sondern das Wasser wurde für die Produktion eines anderen allgegenwärtigen Produktes verwendet ... auf Grund der Topologie ist aber eben hier alles anders als man es kennt, hatte ich ja weiter oben schon mal angemerkt ...

so hier einmal eine Gesamtansicht des Bauwerkes, weiter rechts und hinter mir dann der recht lange Mühlgraben ...


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2021)

Also, den Fluss gibt es in Sachsen sowohl Klein als auch Groß, wobei Klein eigentlich nur ein Mündungsarm ist, also für uns uninteressant und für Radfahrer ist schon bald erst einmal absteigen angesagt, nur kurz.
Das Bauwerk selbst ist ein Kind der DDR, der Mühlgraben schon älter


----------



## Raumfahrer (4. Februar 2021)

Es gibt die Große und die kleine Röder. Und Wasser braucht man, um Sand oder Kies voneinander zu trennen...


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2021)

@Raumfahrer also der Fluß im Bild ist geklärt, die Große Röder 

Nur mit der Produktion sind wir noch mächtig auf dem Sand- oder Holz - oder Mahlweg...also nichts von alledem, doch ist es viel mehr allgegenwärtig als all diese direkt fassbaren Stoffe, ein Wasserwerk ist es natürlich auch nicht, dafür braucht man keinen Mühlgraben und dieses technische Kunstwerk, welches ja wie geschrieben ein Hilfsmittel für ein Hilfsmittel ist um der Topographie gerecht zu werden...


----------



## Raumfahrer (4. Februar 2021)

Das ist ein Sockel von einem Strommast.


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2021)

Nein, da stand noch nie etwas drauf...nur eime Hülle


----------



## mk100 (4. Februar 2021)

Ist da eventuell eine Pumpe drin?


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2021)

@mk100 nein, alles ganz ohne dem für was es benutzt wurde, wie geschrieben nur ein Hilfsmittel für das Hilfsmittel...


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2021)

@Raumfahrer und an ALLE:
wenn ich mir OSM anschaue hat man wohl den Wanderweg etwas verlegt, deswegen auch das übermalte Wanderzeichen, aus Altersstarsinn ist mir das nie aufgefallen, sondern ich ich nutze den "alten" Weg, kann also sein das man nach der Neueröffnung des Weges das "Monument" nicht mehr so direkt wahrnimmt  ... aber am Mühlgraben, übrigens wohl 840 m lang, kommt man auf alle Fälle entlang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrickBiker (4. Februar 2021)

Mein Tipp, Seifersdorfer Tal,  In der Nähe der Niedermühle?


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2021)

@BrickBiker nun so nah waren wir noch nie, also Seifersdorfer Tal sind wir wahrhaftig, nahezu, also wo auch immer man den Beginn des Seifersdorfer Tales bestimmt, die Niedermühle ist aber doch recht weit weg, Luftlinie ca. 2km, also real noch ein wenig mehr...das eigentliche Seifersdorfer Tal hat solch schöne Gestaltungselemente, da würde solche ein Betonteil stören und auch der lange Mühlgraben passt nicht ganz zur Niedermühle und das Wasser ja schon für die Produktion genutzt wurde, aber nichts wirklich greifbares es war, so leider nein...aber es wird schon warm


----------



## Faszi (4. Februar 2021)

Das müsste am Schornstein sein aber ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, da gibts doch nur den alten Mühlgraben der in ein jetzt kaputtes Rohr mündete welches vielleicht auf dem Betonklotz lagerte....


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2021)

@Faszi es wird wieder ein Stück wärmer aber dort wurde doch Holz verarbeitet, also nein...und es hat noch nie etwas darauf gelegen, als es hat keinerlei tragende Rolle gespielt

Der nächste Schritt Talabwärts bitte... 🙂


----------



## Th. (4. Februar 2021)

Ich werfe mal "Düker" ins Spielfeld ... (und bin schon wieder weg)


----------



## kodak (5. Februar 2021)

Mag keiner die Lösung verraten? Mehr als die jetzt bekannten Zutaten sind kaum möglich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk100 (5. Februar 2021)

Düker Grünberg


----------



## kodak (5. Februar 2021)

@mk100 vollkommen richtig natürlich, du bist von der kunathmühle weiter hinab gewandert und dank des Hinweises von @Th. auf den den Einstiegsschacht des Düker Grünberg gestoßen...
Ja, eben alles anders als man denkt, das Wasser wird unter der Großen Röder hindurch geführt, das ist hier also wirklich nur ein Hohlkörper als Hilfsmittel für das Hilfsmittel Düker...Produkt ist Strom gewesen...also viel Spaß beim nächsten Besuch im Tal der Großen Röder


----------



## mk100 (5. Februar 2021)

Hab es über eine Wanderrouten Beschreibung bei Komoot dank der Bilder da gefunden. 
Um mal wieder der Grossraum DD etwas zu verlassen ... Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Februar 2021)

Auf dem Steinberg bei Albernau/Zschorlau?


----------



## mk100 (5. Februar 2021)

stimmt, war wieder zu leicht ;-)
Konntest du eigentlich mal richtig entziffern, was auf der Platte steht? Ich hab es noch nicht komplett geschafft.


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Februar 2021)

Leider nein. Ich glaube da muss man mit einer Lupe und schwarzer Kreide ans Werk. 😁😁😁


Ewig flieh....e schöpfers Welten
weit in die ........keit
Grant .. G5setze .. Meb B.elten
Vergaeblich macht N.b uns



In tiefer Verehrung 
des ewigen Werden und Vergehen
... .choeff... ..s grossen ...uses
den der Mensch nichtzu erfassen vermag.


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Februar 2021)

Noch zwei Eindrücke von Oben:


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Februar 2021)

Und Einfach geht es weiter. Wo und auf welcher ehemaligen Bahnstrecke findet man dieses Stück Gleis mit historischen Fahrzeugen?


----------



## rallyelee (7. Februar 2021)

In der Nähe des ehemaligen Bahnhofes Beierfeld.   ehemalige Bahnlinie Zwönitz - Scheibenberg??


----------



## Lothar2 (7. Februar 2021)

Perfekt. 👍
 Noch ist es eine der abwechslungsreichsten BahnMTBwege mit reichlich Aussicht und die Strecke kann im Prinzip schon ab Stollberg nahezu durchgängig befahren werden. 
 Da aber schon begonnen wurde einzelne Abschnitte zu asphaltieren, wird dies wohl über Kurz oder Lang der kompletten Strecke so ergehen. Da heisst es schnell sein, ehe sie nur noch für das Rennrad taugt. 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallyelee (7. Februar 2021)

Danke für den Tipp! Werde ich mir mal mit vor merken für 21 
So weiter gehts  auf welchen Ort schaue ich hier?


----------



## rallyelee (9. Februar 2021)

Niemand eine Idee? Der gesuchte Ort ist noch weiter westlich als die Lok in Beierfeld


----------



## leler (9. Februar 2021)

Sieht sehr westerzgebirgisch aus .-) Tippe auf Falkenstein/Vogtl.


----------



## rallyelee (9. Februar 2021)

Genau richtig! Bitte weiter machen


----------



## leler (11. Februar 2021)

Danke!
Fürchte, mir geht langsam der Stoff aus. Der Lockdown mit seinen 15km macht sich bemerkbar :-(
Daher was (einfaches?) aus dem Sächsischen Kernland:
Bei welcher Anhöhe stehe ich hier?
(Tipp: Man beachte die Vegetation .-) ...)


----------



## Faszi (11. Februar 2021)

Buchberg


----------



## leler (11. Februar 2021)

Welcher? .-)


----------



## Faszi (11. Februar 2021)

Hinterer😉


----------



## leler (12. Februar 2021)

Hmm, noch nicht ganz .-)
Damit der 50:50-Joker im nächsten Versuch garantiert trifft, hier noch paar zusätzliche Bilder:
Blick in die andere Richtung:

Blick zur Seite:

Die Lösung steht drauf, aber leider habe ich wohl etwas gewackelt .-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (12. Februar 2021)

Na da ist es wohl doch der Vordere Buchberg


----------



## leler (12. Februar 2021)

Glückwunsch, 100% korrekt!

(Foto entstand zwischen den Lockdowns hier. Jetzt wäre es sicher ein schönes Langlauf-Revier, aber leider außerhalb meiner Homezone:-( ...)
--
Weiter geht's mit Dir!


----------



## Faszi (12. Februar 2021)

Naja, 2. Versuch....

Weiter gehts hier, wo bin ich?


----------



## leler (13. Februar 2021)

Hmm, das sieht nach einem Relikt aus früheren Zeiten in einer katholischen Region aus? Dass oben etwas fehlt wäre typisch für die Grenzregionen im benachbarten Böhmen. Gegen diese These spricht, dass das Foto ziemlich frisch aussieht und diese Region aktuell ziemlich weit weg ist :-(


----------



## slup (13. Februar 2021)

@leler: Der Gedanke mit dem Feldkreuz ist gut. Könnte demnach auch im Sorbischen sein.
Vielleicht einer der Berge in der Westlausitz bei Steina?


----------



## Faszi (13. Februar 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Vielleicht einer der Berge in der Westlausitz bei Steina?


Die Richtung ist warm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (13. Februar 2021)

Dann rate ich mal. Bist Du in der Nähe der Tannebergaussicht?


----------



## Faszi (13. Februar 2021)

@slup Jetzt wird es geradezu heiß...


----------



## slup (13. Februar 2021)

@Faszi: Kannst Du das Foto noch etwas breiter zeigen?


----------



## Faszi (13. Februar 2021)

@slup Da muss ich mal drüber schlafen...


----------



## Faszi (14. Februar 2021)

@slup Versprochen ist versprochen...


----------



## slup (14. Februar 2021)

Na dann. Oben links von der Bildmitte sieht man die Schutzhütte der Tannebergaussicht. Ganz links die ersten Häuser von Ohorn. Du befindest Dich auf der großen Ackerfläche parallel zur Hauswalder Straße.


----------



## Faszi (14. Februar 2021)

Das kann man schon gelten lassen, aber ich bin nicht auf der Ackerfläche sondern an einem markanten Punkt...
Habe leider kein Bild was das verdeutlicht.


----------



## slup (14. Februar 2021)

Also dann Kreuzung Hauswalder Straße mit Luchsenburg Straße


----------



## Faszi (14. Februar 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Also dann Kreuzung Hauswalder Straße mit Luchsenburg Straße


Perfekt und meine Hochachtung dies an dem knappen Bild zu erkennen👍😃
Wozu die Säule diente kann ich nicht sagen, vielleicht Wegweiser oder aber Wegkreuz.
Weiter gehts mit @slup


----------



## slup (14. Februar 2021)

Danke Faszi. Etwas Glück beim Raten war schon dabei. 
Winterlich geht es weiter. Wo wurde das Bild aufgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (14. Februar 2021)

Könnte links der Dippelsdorfer Teich sein?


----------



## slup (14. Februar 2021)

@kodak: Nein. Ist eine andere Ecke


----------



## slup (14. Februar 2021)

Der selbe Weg mit Farbfilm


----------



## slup (15. Februar 2021)

Im Hintergrund erhebt sich was. Sieht man aber auf den Fotos nicht.


----------



## CC. (15. Februar 2021)

Sieht nach Wetter am Erzgebirgskamm aus...


----------



## slup (15. Februar 2021)

Der Weg liegt wesentlich niedriger als der Erzgebirgskamm. Wobei die Gegend was erhabenes im Namen hat.


----------



## leler (16. Februar 2021)

Oberlausitz vielleicht?


----------



## slup (16. Februar 2021)

@leler: Es ist nicht in der Oberlausitz. Der Name der Gegend beinhaltet zum einen die vertikale Ausdehnung und zum anderen den Namen eines Ortes.


----------



## slup (20. Februar 2021)

Habe heute nochmal ein Foto von der Allee aus einem anderen Blickwinkel gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (20. Februar 2021)

Ging dort mal eine Bahnlinie lang?


----------



## slup (20. Februar 2021)

Auf dem Alleeweg direkt nicht. Aber auf dem letzten Foto ist eine ehemalige Bahnlinie im Hintergrund links sichtbar.


----------



## Faszi (20. Februar 2021)

Schönfelder Hochland


----------



## slup (20. Februar 2021)

Ja


----------



## Faszi (20. Februar 2021)

Ca hier vielleicht??








						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.de


----------



## slup (20. Februar 2021)

Leider nein Faszi. Die gesuchte Allee ist weiter nordwestlich. Ein Tip noch. Würde man die Kamera auf dem letzten Bild nach rechts schwenken, so wäre dort ein großer landwirtschaftlicher Betrieb sichtbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (20. Februar 2021)

Neuer Versuch:

51.04333771257371, 13.905453316679077


----------



## slup (20. Februar 2021)

Passt. Faszi Du darfst weitermachen.


----------



## Faszi (20. Februar 2021)

Was sind denn das für Stufen?


----------



## Rennbootlenker (21. Februar 2021)

Auf jedenfall geht der Jakobsweg geradeaus weiter rechts die steine würde ich als Sandstein vermuten, also schonmal in oder um Dresden?
edit  zudem schaust du nach osten, also entweder nach dresden bautzen oder königsbrück


----------



## jake (21. Februar 2021)

Sächsischer Jakobsweg? Die Treppe errinert mich irgendwie an Weinberge


----------



## Rennbootlenker (22. Februar 2021)

war auch mein ertser gedanke irgendwo beim spitzhaus, aber da geht der weg nicht lang


----------



## Faszi (22. Februar 2021)

jake schrieb:


> Sächsischer Jakobsweg


👍


----------



## mw.dd (22. Februar 2021)

jake schrieb:


> Sächsischer Jakobsweg? Die Treppe errinert mich irgendwie an Weinberge


Von diesem Jakobswegeunsinn gibt es unzählig viele verschiedene Verläufe...
Die Treppe erinnert mich an die von der Schützenhofstr. hoch zur Galileostr.


----------



## Faszi (22. Februar 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> von der Schützenhofstr. hoch zur Galileostr.


Leider nicht


----------



## Faszi (23. Februar 2021)

Unweit der Teppe befindet sich ein Bauwerk welches eine Zierde auf jeder Modellbahn wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (25. Februar 2021)

Also ein besonderes Bauwerk ist in der Nähe, Modellbahn...ein Bahnhofsgebäude oder eine Brücke vielleicht?


----------



## Faszi (25. Februar 2021)

kodak schrieb:


> Brücke


👍
In Kombination mit noch etwas sehr beliebtem auf so einer Modellbahn gleich in doppelter Ausführung


----------



## kodak (25. Februar 2021)

Tunnel sind wohl noch sehr beliebt denke ich...


----------



## Faszi (25. Februar 2021)

Schlaues Kerlchen


----------



## kodak (26. Februar 2021)

naja, eher dummes Kerlchen ... also kein Jakobsweg führt irgendwie für mich an Bahnstrecken mit Tunnelbauwerken entlang, auf Grund des Baustoffes würde ich ja mal auf Sächsische Schweiz oder in stark abgeschwächter Form Zittauer Gebirge tippen, früher wurden die Baustoffe auf dem Wasser oder in der Nähe verarbeitet ... da kommt dann die sächsische Semmeringbahn ins Spiel, die hat genug Tunnel, ebenso die Eisenbahn im Müglitztal aber dann passt nie der Jakobsweg ... kurz gesagt, ich stehe auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Faszi (26. Februar 2021)

Faszi schrieb:


> Unweit der Teppe befindet sich ein Bauwerk welches eine Zierde auf jeder Modellbahn wäre...


Hier steht aber nicht das da die Eisenbahn drüberfährt


----------



## kodak (26. Februar 2021)

Stimmt, da hat das wenige Hirn mal kombiniert und was ist raus gekommen? Grütze


----------



## Th. (26. Februar 2021)

Sehr gut von @kodak kombiniert - und nach dem Hinweis...


Faszi schrieb:


> Hier steht aber nicht das da die Eisenbahn drüberfährt


...weiß er sicher ganz genau, wo der gesuchte Ort ist.
Für Modellbahner in der Tat ein Hotspot für Details...horizontal, wie auch in der Vertikalen...


----------



## kodak (27. Februar 2021)

Ich bin mir auch sicher das schon einmal gesehen zu haben, aber trotz Geschmackssinn, Geruchssinn und auch sonst keine Symptome will es nicht "klick" machen...bin gespannt auf die Lösung 

Das Tiefental wurde inzwischen inspiziert und für sehr ausbaufähig befunden, nette Gegend und sogar der Jakobsweg wurde dabei ein Stück verfolgt...womit wir wieder beim Thema wären...eine Brücke mit 2 Tunneln und der Jakobsweg als Obolus, es ist wie verhext


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (27. Februar 2021)

Das ist der Treppenaufgang zur Begerburg in Freital. Von unten schaut man hoch zur Weißeritztalbrücke.


----------



## Faszi (27. Februar 2021)

@slup 
Das war aber ne Geburt, ich dachte das ist ganz schnell gelöst. Aber es kam anders. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Aufgabe😊


----------



## slup (27. Februar 2021)

Wo tritt dieser Fels zu Tage und wie heißt er?


----------



## Faszi (27. Februar 2021)

Sieht aus wie in der Dippoldiswalder Heide


----------



## slup (27. Februar 2021)

Dort ist es nicht


----------



## slup (27. Februar 2021)

Auf dem Felsen gibt es eine Inschrift über ein eigentlich unwichtiges Ereignis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (27. Februar 2021)

Dieser Weg führt unmittelbar an dem Felsen vorbei.


----------



## Th. (27. Februar 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Auf dem Felsen gibt es eine Inschrift über ein eigentlich unwichtiges Ereignis.


Ooch - im 17.Jahrhundert war ein "Großes Fressen" outdoor schon irgendwie ein bemerkenswertes Ereignis fürs Establishment...


----------



## slup (27. Februar 2021)

Da kennt sich einer aus. 
Man stelle sich mal vor wenn jeder bei einer Wanderrast die Felsen so bearbeitet.


----------



## slup (27. Februar 2021)

Wo wir gerade beim "Großen Fressen" sind. In Sichtweite gibt es eine Einkehr. Die ist allerdings vom Standort aus nicht so einfach erreichbar.


----------



## mr.malcom (27. Februar 2021)

Da liegt ein Tal dazwischen wa?


----------



## slup (27. Februar 2021)

So sieht es aus.


----------



## mr.malcom (27. Februar 2021)

Vorne rechts im Bild ...dorf, hinter dir rechs ...dorf und die Einkehr (links) ist bei ...stein.


----------



## slup (27. Februar 2021)

@mr.malcom: Soweit so gut. Dann bring das Rätsel zu Ende


----------



## mr.malcom (27. Februar 2021)

Ich hab nix neues zum einstellen, außerdem war @Th. eher.


----------



## Th. (27. Februar 2021)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> Ich hab nix neues zum einstellen


...geht mir genauso. 
Trotzdem würde ich den Bockstein bei Porschdorf in der Sächsischen Schweiz als Lösung anbieten. 
Ist wirklich hübsch dort und (war) nie überlaufen. 

Wenn @slup bestätigt, gebe ich das Rätsel frei...
(wird wirklich Zeit,  dass ich mal wieder rauskomme...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (27. Februar 2021)

@Th. Rauskommen ist doch nir eine Frage des Willens...700qkm sind eine Menge(r=15km) und zur Zeit ist es noch mehr legitim dieses Gebiet zu überschreiten, also auf geht es


----------



## slup (27. Februar 2021)

@Th. hat gelöst und gibt das Rätsel frei. Dann herbei mit neuen Bildern.


----------



## Th. (27. Februar 2021)

kodak schrieb:


> @Th. Rauskommen ist doch nir eine Frage des Willens...700qkm sind eine Menge(r=15km) und zur Zeit ist es noch mehr legitim dieses Gebiet zu überschreiten, also auf geht es


Corona ist gerade mein geringstes Problem...


----------



## kodak (1. März 2021)

Wo könnte die Sonne so schön aufstehen...🙂


----------



## slup (1. März 2021)

Bei Moritzburg irgendwo?


----------



## Faszi (1. März 2021)

Neeee, das ist die Elbe....


----------



## kodak (2. März 2021)

@Faszi Elbe ist schon mal nicht falsch... 🙂


----------



## BrickBiker (2. März 2021)

Das ist auf der Molenbrücke in Pieschen, Blickrichtung Leipziger Str. bzw. in die Konkordienstraße hinein, die sich hinter den Nebelschwaden versteckt.


----------



## kodak (2. März 2021)

@BrickBiker da wollen wir mal ein wenig den Nebel lüften...





Sieht gut aus mit deiner Antwort, länger konnte ich nicht warten, da diw Brötchen nach Hause mussten, wollte ja noch einmal Schnee genießen am Sonntag, ja war oberhalb von 760m noch ein Wintertraum, Langlauf in der Sonne, Schnee soweit das Auge reicht ...also weiter geht es mit @BrickBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrickBiker (2. März 2021)

Gut, verlassen wir das Elbtal und fragen uns wo sollte ich hier besser den Kopf einziehen?


----------



## Faszi (2. März 2021)

Hier vielleicht:





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## BrickBiker (2. März 2021)

Leider ganz kalt. Der gesuchte Ort ist westlich von Dresden.


----------



## BrickBiker (3. März 2021)

Zeit für ein paar Tipps. Der gesuchte Ort befindet sich im Erzgebirgsvorland. Unweit vom Standorts gelangt man in eines der größten sächsischen Waldgebiete. Direkt hinter mir befindet sich ein Fluss. Die beiden Tunnel unterqueren zwei Bahntrassen. Vom Bahnverkehr ist leider nicht mehr viel übrig und es gibt nur noch einen täglichen Güterverkehr.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (3. März 2021)

befindest du dich auf höhe Chemnitz oder doch schon südlich davon?


----------



## BrickBiker (3. März 2021)

Höhe Chemnitz nicht ganz, ein klein wenig nördlicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_hawk (4. März 2021)

Roter Porphyr -> Rochlitz?


----------



## Faszi (4. März 2021)

Zellwald?


----------



## BrickBiker (4. März 2021)

Es wird wärmer. Aber wo genau in der Nähe des Zellwald...


----------



## Faszi (4. März 2021)

Na vielleicht hier:








						51°03'41.0"N 13°16'47.1"E · 01683 Nossen
					

01683 Nossen




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## BrickBiker (4. März 2021)

Yep, genau da. Die Bahnstrecke Nossen-Riesa wird nur noch durch die Tankzüge für das Tanklager in Neubodenbach genutzt. Regelmäßigen Personenverkehr gab es zuletzt bis 2015 (Döbeln-Roßwein-Nossen-Meißen). Die Zellwaldbahn in Richtung Freiberg zweigt etwa 800m weiter östlich ab, am Fuße des Pfarrbergs. Hinter der Unterführung führt eine kleine Brücke über den Pitzschebach und man gelangt zur Klostermauer des Klosters Altzella. Dort fährt man dann ein Stück zwischen Zellwaldbahn und Klostermauer. Ist meine alte Hood, meine Eltern wohnen noch dort. Also ging es letztes Jahr bei bestem Sommerwetter auf möglichst unbefestigten Wegen über den Zschonergrund, Wilsdruff, vorbei am Sendemast, runter ins Tanneberger Loch (mit Bachdurchfahrt) dann wieder hinauf nach Rothschönberg und weiter über Deutschenbora, Eula (mit Eiscafestopp) zum Ziel. War eine schöne Runde und trotz super Wetter menschenleer. Rund um Nossen gibt es auch mehrere kleine Berge, die ich schon ewig nicht mehr befahren hab. Muss ich mal wieder erkunden. Für dieses Jahr ist eine Variante über die Grabentour geplant.

Weiter gehts mit @Faszi


----------



## Faszi (4. März 2021)

Na fein, gleich noch ein Tourenvorschlag, perfekt!
Das könnte auch ein Tourenvorschlag werden, bald sieht es da wieder so hübsch aus, aber wo ist das?


----------



## odolmann (4. März 2021)

Krokuswiesen in Drehbach?


----------



## Faszi (4. März 2021)

Das hatte ich erwartet, es ist aber nur die Hälfte richtig, also Krokuswiese = richtig, Drehbach = falsch...


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (4. März 2021)

Vielleicht Ehrenfriedersdorf?

Gruß


----------



## Faszi (4. März 2021)

👎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (4. März 2021)

Ich würde behaupten das ich genau diese in Langenwolmsdorf bei Stolpen gesehen habe...


----------



## Faszi (4. März 2021)

Die Richtung ist schon besser....


----------



## Faszi (5. März 2021)

Wir verändern mal die Perspektive:


----------



## slup (9. März 2021)

@Faszi: Zeit für einen Tip
Ist das im Hintergrund eine Kirche?


----------



## Faszi (9. März 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Ist das im Hintergrund eine Kirche?


Ich dachte das sieht man...


----------



## slup (9. März 2021)

Ich kenne die Situation leider nicht. Muss passen


----------



## Faszi (10. März 2021)

Na, fassen wir mal zusammen:
Drehbach ist es nicht, Ehrenfriedersdorf auch nicht. Langenwolmsdorf ist viel näher dran aber auch falsch. 
Das Gebäude mit dem Dachreiterturm ist tatsächlich eine Kirche.
Der Weg eines hohen Kirchenvertreters geht hier vorbei und unweit auf einer Anhöhe hat ein ganz großer der Geschichte sein Unwesen getrieben.
Hoffentlich hilft Euch das weiter. 😉


----------



## kodak (10. März 2021)

Also die Anhöhe spielt auf Hohnstein wohl an...der Herr Napoleon


----------



## Faszi (10. März 2021)

kodak schrieb:


> Herr Napoleon


Der Herr ist schonmal richtig, Hohnstein leider falsch, Du warst verbal schon mal näher dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (10. März 2021)

Ist dann wohl der Bischofsweg Meißen-Stolpen. 
Aber wo steht das Kirchlein?


----------



## Faszi (10. März 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Bischofsweg Meißen-Stolpen


Bingo!!!


----------



## slup (10. März 2021)

Das die St. Lorenz Kirche in Altstadt unterhalb von Stolpen.
War das eine schwere Geburt. Kodak war ja schon ganz nah dran.


----------



## Faszi (10. März 2021)

slup schrieb:


> War das eine schwere Geburt.


Da gebe ich Dir Recht, genau die ist es, rundherum ist es jetzt im März so herrlich mit den vielen Krokussen, echt eine Radtour wert.


----------



## slup (10. März 2021)

Dann gleich zum nächsten Rätsel.

So nah und doch so fern. Schon in Sicht ging es nicht mehr weiter.  Wo wollte ich hin?


----------



## Faszi (10. März 2021)

Nach Hause?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (13. März 2021)

........ bin ich auch irgendwann gefahren.

Was sieht man denn im Hintergrund?


----------



## kodak (13. März 2021)

Ich würde mal sagen im Hintergrund sieht man eine Felswand in der sächsischen Schweiz oder gar in der böhmischen...schaue aber nur auf der Spaßkiste gerade...ich gebe mal als Tipp an das Du kurz vor der Ortschaft Snezik stehst und hinten die Felswände des Deciner Schneeberges zu sehen sind, die Hochspannungsleitung kommt mir irgendwie von der Hohen Tour her bekannt vor, leider dieses Jahr trotz ausreichend Schnee nicht machbar gewesen, aber es wird wieder Winter geben


----------



## slup (13. März 2021)

@kodak: Besser kann man es nicht zu beschreiben
Leider ging es nicht mehr weiter. Ich wäre zu gerne im Februar schon auf dem Schneeberg gewesen. 
Auffällig war der kleine Grenzverkehr mit Pkw´s im Wald zwischen Ostrau und Rosenthal. So viele Autos habe ich dort nie rumkurven sehen.


----------



## kodak (13. März 2021)

Ich muß mich selbst korrigieren, dort geht die hohe Tour nicht einmal lang, sondern eine Schneise weiter aber irgendwie kam es mir doch bekannt vor, mein vorheriges Leben 🥴
Ja, dort oben sind ja auch Loipenpläne und der Schneeberg ungefähr so hoch wie Altenberg, also ich werde nächstes Wochenende bestimmt noch einmal die Langlaufski in Betrieb nehmen...hier war ich aber zu Fuß unterwegs, aber die Einbeziehung der Örtlichkeit in das Kopf GPS ist fest eingeplant...aber wohin muß ich mich denn eigentlich begeben?


----------



## slup (14. März 2021)

@kodak: Der letzte Satz ist etwas kryptisch geschrieben. Ich verstehe nicht ganz was eigentlich gefragt ist.
Zur Annäherung sage ich einfach mal "Osterzgebirge"


----------



## kodak (14. März 2021)

@slup das heißt soviel wir man kann es prima in die näheren bekannten Tracks einbauen...Osterzgebirge ist mir dafür zu weit entfernt


----------



## kodak (15. März 2021)

Zeit für einen kleinen Schwenk nach links ...


----------



## leler (15. März 2021)

Ist da eine Autobahn ganz in der Nähe?


----------



## kodak (15. März 2021)

@leler weder geplant noch vorhanden, also ca. 8,5 km wären es bis zur nächsten Autobahn...2013 gab es auf alle Fälle ein Ereignis welches einige versäumte Aktivitäten aufdeckte und die Bürokratie zum Handeln bemühte, ist alles umgebaut und aufgehübscht, wird aber nie wieder so werden wie es einmal funktional geplant wurde oder auch wie es die letzten Jahrzehnte genutzt wurde...


----------



## kodak (15. März 2021)

Die Augen links! 





Geht doch, vielleicht bekomme ich es morgen ja noch hin nicht ganz so weit links zu schwenken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (15. März 2021)

Irgendwie Hochwasserschutz, Lauenstein ist aber zu nahe an der Autobahn...


----------



## kodak (15. März 2021)

@Faszi das wäre auch schon Osterzgebirge und das ist für mal schnell rumgurken zu weit weg...nein, das Bauwerk ist schon älter, jetzt reiner Hochwasserschutz, früher andere Bedeutung, 2013 gab es in dem Gebiet ordentlich was auf die Mütze, wobei es 500m weiter nördlich nur getröpfelt hat...vom Schnee nicht irritieren lassen, ich bin auch noch nie vorher 60km auf den Elbwiesen 🎿  gelaufen, dieses Jahr schon


----------



## kodak (16. März 2021)

was wissen wir:
Hochwasserschutz, vorher war der Damm schon da aber das Becken hatte eine andere Funktion, natürlich auch irgendwas mit Wasser
es ist nicht im Osterzgebirge (sollte man auch mal entlang der Dammkrone schauen, so etwas benötigt schon mildere Umgebungen als ein Gebirge, vor allem wenn man es so professionell produzieren möchte
die nächste Autobahn ist ca. 8 km entfernt 





Bei google maps sieht man das Ganze noch als Baustelle


----------



## Faszi (16. März 2021)

Sieht nach Obstanbau aus, Lockwitzgegend ist zu nahe an der Autobahn - echt schwer


----------



## Raumfahrer (16. März 2021)

Sherlock Holmes hätte in der Gegend auch seinen letzten Fall haben können. 
Und ich meine, dass dort etwas angebaut wird, was mit Bier zu tun hat...


----------



## slup (17. März 2021)

Das ist am Speicherbecken in Reichenbach bei Klipphausen


----------



## kodak (17. März 2021)

@slup genau es ist das alte Speicherbecken des Riemsdorfer Wassers zwischen Schloss Batzdorf und Reichenbach
@Raumfahrer vollkommen richtig, dort wird Hopfen angebaut, warum wolltest du nicht lösen?
@Faszi Obstplantagen sind auch gut erkannt, ja Borthen würde mit der Autobahn nicht klappen 









						Ein Teich zieht um
					

Das Speicherbecken in Reichenbach wurde abgefischt. Plötzen, Karpfen, Hechte, Welse und weitere Fische kommen jetzt nach Zschorna.




					www.saechsische.de
				









						Guter Schutz vor starken Regenfluten
					






					klipphausen.de


----------



## slup (17. März 2021)

Ohne den Bier-Tip von @Raumfahrer wäre es für mich nicht zu lösen gewesen.

Das nächste Rätsel. Wer hat den "Durchblick" und kennt den Ort.


----------



## slup (18. März 2021)

Mal etwas weiter weg.
Wacht auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (18. März 2021)

Ein Wartehäuschen für den Bus mit Briefkasten.


----------



## kodak (18. März 2021)

Welches in Wachau steht... 🙂


----------



## slup (18. März 2021)

Yes!


----------



## kodak (19. März 2021)

@slup du meinst ich habe deinen Hinweis richtig interpretiert, ich mag ja solche um die Ecke denken Geschichten


----------



## kodak (19. März 2021)

Prima, ich sehe keinen Berg oder ist das am Ende nur ein Klingelschild? Ich bin verwirrt


----------



## kodak (20. März 2021)

So ist das mit dem Denken, dachte es geht schnell, na gut das genau gegenüber eine Bank steht, also warte ich mal auf die Lösung dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (20. März 2021)

Bei Zinnwald Georgenfeld gibt es einen Hügel mit Namen "Klinge"
Vielleicht sitzt Du dort auf 790m Höhe und wartest auf die Lösung.


----------



## kodak (20. März 2021)

@slup auf Grund der aktuellen Wetterlage wäre es mir da nicht möglich mit dem Fahrrad zu sein und erfroren wohl auch...also ganz kalt im doppelten Sinne


----------



## slup (20. März 2021)

Das Gestein hätte auch nicht gepasst. Der Sandstein spricht für einen Ort mehr in Elbnähe.


----------



## kodak (20. März 2021)

@slup eine gute Eingebung


----------



## slup (20. März 2021)

@kodak: Bevor es dunkel wird, will ich Dich erlösen. Du bist in der Nähe von Rockau an dem besagten Aussichtspunkt. Hast wohl Pech mit dem Wetter gehabt.


----------



## kodak (20. März 2021)

@slup sieht aus als ob du recht hast...

Okay, an dem Tag war die Sicht nicht so wirklich toll, also quasi links neben dem Keppgrund, gegenüber des Zuckerhutes, führen 2 Wege hinauf nach Rockau die dort wieder vereinen


----------



## slup (20. März 2021)

Weiter mit diesem Bild.
Die Wanderin befindet sich auf dem Rückweg. Wo könnte Sie gewesen sein?


----------



## Faszi (21. März 2021)

Das sieht doch nach dem Elbtal aus...


----------



## slup (21. März 2021)

.


----------



## slup (21. März 2021)

@Faszi: Das Elbtal ist es nicht. Die Elbe ist aber nicht weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (27. März 2021)

Irgendwie kein Ansatz, ich glaube wir brauchen einen Tip😉


----------



## slup (27. März 2021)

Na dann: Unweit von der Stelle befindet sich eine Gedenkstätte


----------



## kodak (28. März 2021)

Ich würde mal sagen das sich die Gedenkstätte am Lilienstein befindet...was mich etwas irritiert sind die Häuser im Hintergrund, das passt noch nicht so richtig


----------



## slup (28. März 2021)

Die Wanderin war auf dem Lilienstein und geht den Kirchsteig in Richtung Waltersdorf. Ca. 100m vorher hat Sie die Gedenkstätte passiert. Damit liegt @kodak genau richtig.


----------



## kodak (28. März 2021)

Okay, also @slup Baumarkt ist es nicht, ist das Baumaterial aus meinem Knie, welches ich die letzten 1,5 Jahre hatte. ..deswegen ein reales Bild aus der Vergangenheit, als die wo befindet sich dieser Spruch auf dem 2. Bild


----------



## slup (28. März 2021)

Baumarkt?


----------



## Faszi (28. März 2021)

Die Mauer sieht aus wie am Mahnmal in Königsbrück


----------



## kodak (28. März 2021)

@Faszi so ist es...oberhalb der Eisenbahnbrücke
Das andere wäre Krankenhaus gewesen


----------



## Faszi (28. März 2021)

Mal sehen ob das jemand kennt, wo bin ich??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (28. März 2021)

51.167927,13.815906 hier am Lausenbach vielleicht?


----------



## Faszi (28. März 2021)

Nein, nein, das Gewässer ist schon etwas größer


----------



## Faszi (29. März 2021)

Perspektivwechsel:


----------



## slup (3. April 2021)

Den "Einbaum" kennt wohl keiner. Wir können ja mal Flüsse raten. Vielleicht die Große Röder?


----------



## Faszi (3. April 2021)

@slup Na siehste, geht doch😉
Fluss stimmt schon mal👍


----------



## slup (3. April 2021)

Die Situation kommt mir bekannt vor. Fahre dort öfters aus dem Seifersdorfer Tal kommend in Richtung Radeberg. Daher muss es zwischen Radeberg-Lotzdorf und Liegau-Augustusbad sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (4. April 2021)

Das ist aber sehr nah dran...
Frohe Ostern!!


----------



## slup (4. April 2021)

@Faszi: Heute bin ich an dem Einbaum vorbeigekommen. Ist mit vorher nie aufgefallen. Das ist das schöne an dem Bilderrätsel. Man lernt neues kennen.









Das nächste Rätsel. Wer kann mit diesem Kirchlein etwas anfangen und weiß wo es steht?


----------



## Faszi (4. April 2021)

Krippen


----------



## slup (4. April 2021)

Bingo. Das ging flott.


----------



## Faszi (5. April 2021)

Kennt das jemand? Wo bin ich? Kleiner Tip: Man kann nicht direkt mit dem Rad hinfahren, es sei denn man ist Trialer😉.


----------



## OMaOle (5. April 2021)

Rastplätze sind wichtig und können auch sehr schön sein.


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. April 2021)

Faszi schrieb:


> Kennt das jemand? Wo bin ich?


Evtl Hohler Stein bei Oelsen...?


----------



## Faszi (5. April 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Evtl Hohler Stein bei Oelsen...?


Richtig, gut erkannt, @Raumfahrer ist dran.


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. April 2021)

Wo bin ich da gerade?


----------



## absvrd (6. April 2021)

Das müsste der Aussichtsturm Oberbärenburg sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (6. April 2021)

@absvrd Nö, ist es nicht.


----------



## slup (6. April 2021)

Götzinger Höhe


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. April 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Götzinger Höhe


.... ist die richtige Antwort. slup, Du darfst...


----------



## slup (6. April 2021)

Was für ein Gebäude ist hier zu sehen und wo steht es?


----------



## kodak (6. April 2021)

Also ich würde auf ein sogenanntes Spritzenhaus tippen, also oben die Sirene und im Turm werden die Schläuche zum trocken aufgehangen...keine Ahnung aber wo es sich befindet


----------



## slup (6. April 2021)

@kodak: Soweit so richtig. Dann gleich mal das ganze Bild. Wo steht es?


----------



## kodak (6. April 2021)

Irgendwie in der sächsischen Schweiz oder nahe dort...


----------



## slup (6. April 2021)

Ja in der sächsischen Schweiz


----------



## kodak (7. April 2021)

also, nicht im Tal und rechtselbisch würde ich es verorten ... der Ort/die Stadt sollte auch recht groß sein auf Grund der 2 Ausfahrten ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (7. April 2021)

@kodak: Linkselbisch (in Fließrichtung) und grenznah.


----------



## slup (12. April 2021)

Etwas außerhalb des Ortes steht dieser Mistelbaum. Die Feuerwehr ist ca. 1 km enfernt.


----------



## soprano (15. April 2021)

Cunnersdorf?


----------



## slup (15. April 2021)

Cunnersdorf (Gohrisch) ist es nicht. Wobei der gesuchte Ort nicht allzu weit entfernt liegt.


----------



## slup (18. April 2021)

Die Gemeinde besteht aus zwei Ortschaften. Die Vereinigung erfolgte im Jahr 1994. In welcher Ortschaft steht die Feuerwehr?


----------



## Faszi (18. April 2021)

Rosenthal-Bielatal​Aber wo steht das Ding, ich konnte es nicht finden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (18. April 2021)

@Faszi: Rosenthal ist richtig. Genauer an der Königssteiner Straße am Abzweig zur Schweizermühle.


----------



## Faszi (18. April 2021)

Ok, habs auf Googlemaps nicht sehen können.
Weiter gehts hiermit, ob das wohl jemand kennt?


----------



## kodak (18. April 2021)

Eine Mühle würde ich mal sagen...


----------



## Faszi (18. April 2021)

Könnte schon sein...


----------



## Faszi (20. April 2021)

Zooooooooom......


----------



## leler (20. April 2021)

Weixmühle?


----------



## Faszi (20. April 2021)

@leler Also solltest Du die Meixmühle meinen - leider nein.
Weixmühle kenne ich leider nicht....


----------



## kodak (21. April 2021)

Nein, es ist natürlich die Weizenmuehle im Plauenschen Grund unterhalb der Heidenschanze...der erste Ausschnitt kam mir schon irgendwie bekannt vor, nur zu klein, doch jetzt ist es sehr deutlich



			https://www.google.com/search?q=weizenm%C3%BChle+dresden&oq=weize&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j69i57j0j46i433l2.2347j0j4&client=ms-android-tmobile-de&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#lkt=LocalPoiPhotos&trex=m_t:lcl_akp,rc_f:nav,rc_ludocids:18168032305411739535,rc_q:Ehemalige%2520%2522Weizenm%25C3%25BChle%2522,ru_q:Ehemalige%2520%2522Weizenm%25C3%25BChle%2522,trex_id:ia2lI
		


Der Ausschnitt suggerierte nur eine andere Perspektive, also mehr frontal als von schräg unten und natürlich fehlte jeglicher Anhaltspunkt zur Größe der Schrift...


----------



## Faszi (21. April 2021)

Ja, genau, weiter gehts mit @kodak


----------



## kodak (21. April 2021)

...dann wollen wir mal bei seltsamen Inschriften bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (22. April 2021)

Noch ein Foto mit etwas mehr Inhalt gefunden...🙂


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. April 2021)

Irgendwo in der Nähe der Freiberger Mulde...? Die spielt auch gelegentlich mal verrückt....


----------



## kodak (22. April 2021)

@Raumfahrer nein, so weit konnte ich mich nach der OP noch nicht bewegen...ABER der nahe Fluss ist nicht der Urheber für diesen Gedenkstein


----------



## kodak (23. April 2021)

So, ein wenig mehr Weitwinkel für die Rätselgemeinschaft


----------



## slup (23. April 2021)

Sieht nach Pillnitzer Landstraße aus. Vielleicht auf Höhe Wachwitz. Wenn sich der Gedenkstein nicht auf ein Hochwasser der nahen Elbe bezieht, käme noch eine Sturzflut aufgrund eines Unwetters aus einem der aufsteigenden Gründe in Frage.


----------



## kodak (24. April 2021)

@slup vollkommen richtig hergeleitet und auch lokalisiert, doch wollen wir die Geschichte lesen... 





Das Haus im Hintergrund ist die Gaststätte Elbterrasse Wachwitz, die Stele direkt an der 🚏 dort...


----------



## slup (24. April 2021)

Wer kennt dieses Rittergut?


----------



## Faszi (24. April 2021)

Rennersdorf


----------



## slup (24. April 2021)

@Faszi: Das stimmt natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (24. April 2021)

In dem Hof war ich noch nie obwohl schon oft vorbeigefahren, musste nochmal aus der Luft gucken ob meine Ahnung richtig war.

Weiter gehts hiermit, kann damit jemand was anfangen?


----------



## slup (25. April 2021)

Glockenturm?


----------



## Faszi (25. April 2021)

Im Prinzip - ja


----------



## Faszi (26. April 2021)

Etwas Brennweitenveränderung:


----------



## kodak (30. April 2021)

ich würde mal sagen irgendwo in der Oberlausitz, die Glocke dürfte nicht allzugroß sein, sonst steht das Teil nicht lange ;-)


----------



## Faszi (30. April 2021)

kodak schrieb:


> irgendwo in der Oberlausitz, die Glocke dürfte nicht allzugroß sein


👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (30. April 2021)

So, noch einen Schritt zurück:


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. April 2021)

Die Gegend ist katholisch....?


----------



## Faszi (30. April 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Die Gegend ist katholisch....?


Spannendes Thema...


----------



## Faszi (1. Mai 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Die Gegend ist katholisch....?


Die Gegend hat in der Geschichte sowohl glaubensmäßig wie auch Nationalitätenzugehörigkeitsmäßig so manche Besonderheit aufzuweisen.


----------



## kodak (1. Mai 2021)

Ich denke schon das es dort um die slawische Besiedlung geht, da die Stele neu vergoldet ist ist es sorbisch denke ich einmal...ist aber nicht meine Gegend leider, dort nur sporadisch unterwegs und da ist mir dieser Glockenturm noch nicht begegnet, auf die Oberlausitz hatte ich nur wegen des Hauses im Hintergrund getippt und da es hügelig zu sein scheint also nicht Richtung Brandenburg


----------



## Faszi (1. Mai 2021)

kodak schrieb:


> sorbisch


eher kalt bis sehr kalt


kodak schrieb:


> Oberlausitz


definitiv heiß


----------



## slup (1. Mai 2021)

Gerade mal gegoogelt. Das ist das Pestkreuz in Neuschirgiswalde. Kannte ich nicht


----------



## Faszi (1. Mai 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Neuschirgiswalde


Treffer und versenkt!!

Die Geschichte als böhmische Exklave ist schon recht interessant, ich verlinke das mal hier:




__





						Neuschirgiswalde – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## slup (2. Mai 2021)

Wer kennt diese Kirche und welches weitere Bauwerk befindet sich in der Nachbarschaft?


----------



## Faszi (2. Mai 2021)

Oberlichtenau
benachbartes Bauwerk = Bibelgarten und Schloß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (2. Mai 2021)

@Faszi: Alles richtig. Du bist schon wieder dran.


----------



## Faszi (3. Mai 2021)

Na, was haben wir denn da?


----------



## sbradl (3. Mai 2021)

Kuckucksstein?


----------



## Faszi (3. Mai 2021)

sbradl schrieb:


> Kuckucksstein?


Yes, hier nochmal für die die es nicht kennen:


----------



## sbradl (3. Mai 2021)

Leider hab ich kein neues Rätselbild zur Hand


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. Mai 2021)

Faszi schrieb:


> Yes, hier nochmal für die die es nicht kennen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1264528


Ich habe mal fix danach gegoogelt und hab dann das gefunden: https://www.google.de/amp/s/www.sae...heimnis-vom-kuckucksstein-3962031.html?espv=1
Wahnsinn.... 👍🏻
sry fürs zwischen quasseln....


----------



## Faszi (3. Mai 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> sry fürs zwischen quasseln....


Wir werden noch einen sächsischen Heimatkundekanal aufmachen......🙂


----------



## Rennbootlenker (4. Mai 2021)

ist die runde da freigegeben wenn du kein neues bild hast?


----------



## sbradl (5. Mai 2021)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> ist die runde da freigegeben wenn du kein neues bild hast?


Ist sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diamantradler (5. Mai 2021)

Ich ergreifen mal die Möglichkeit. Wo war ich heute?


----------



## slup (5. Mai 2021)

Wo liegt jetzt noch Schnee? Erzgebirge?


----------



## diamantradler (5. Mai 2021)

Dort sicher auch ist aber nicht im Erzgebirge.


----------



## kodak (6. Mai 2021)

Also, da die Schneefallgrenze doch recht hoch ist zur Zeit kommt fast nur noch das Vogtland oder die Hochlagen des Zittauer Gebirges in Frage, kenne ich leider beides nicht, tippe aber auf das Zittauer Gebirge, da die Höhenlagen des Vogtlandes ja Westerzgebirge sind...


----------



## sbradl (6. Mai 2021)

Im Zittauer Gebirge liegt glaube ich kein Schnee mehr. Da müsste es in den letzten 2 Wochen ganz schön viel geschneit haben (da war ich das letzte mal dort). Und in den Höhen wo Schnee liegen könnte, stehen keine Holzhütten oder?


----------



## diamantradler (6. Mai 2021)

Im Zittauer Gebirge war ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (6. Mai 2021)

Na dann Vogtland aber wo es da so hoch ist das Schnee gefallen ist/noch liegt ohne das es geologisch zum Westerzgebirge gehört..weil Schöneck ist schon Westerzgebirge..


----------



## diamantradler (6. Mai 2021)

Bei meiner Angabe" nicht im Erzgebirge "habe ich mich auf die politischen Grenzen bezogen. Die dort lebende Spezies legt da erheblichen Wert auf die " Abgrenzung "


----------



## diamantradler (7. Mai 2021)

Wenn keiner eine Idee hat geb ich mal einen Tipp. Der Standpunkt befindet sich auf einer viel befahrenen Loipe.


----------



## kodak (7. Mai 2021)

Kammloipe...die startet in Schöneck


----------



## diamantradler (7. Mai 2021)

Ja die Loipe passt.


----------



## kodak (7. Mai 2021)

Leider hatte ich noch nie das Vergnügen sie zu erfahren, einfach zu weit weg...Weitersglashütte gefällt mir vom Namen her


----------



## diamantradler (7. Mai 2021)

Weitersglashütte ist es nicht.


----------



## diamantradler (9. Mai 2021)

Ich geb mal einen Tip.
 Unweit des Standortes befindet sich ein Berg. Dieser war zu DDR- Zeiten auch gleichzeitig der höchste Berg des Regionalkreises.


----------



## kodak (9. Mai 2021)

Der Berg sollte dann der Kiel sein, höher als der Aschberg wenn der Regionalkreis Klingenthal hieß...


----------



## Joe27 (9. Mai 2021)

Das Haus müßte zur Winselburg gehören. Der Schneehübel ist noch höher als der Kiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diamantradler (12. Mai 2021)

WINSELBURG  ist richtig.


----------



## diamantradler (12. Mai 2021)

Joe 27 du hast natürlich recht. Naja das Alter und die Erinnerungen an die Jugend. Der Kiel war niemals der höchste Berg des Kreises Klingenthal sondern nur der Stadt Klingenthal. Der Schneehübel ist der höchste und dann folgt der Rammelsberg.


----------



## Joe27 (12. Mai 2021)

Der  Schneehübel liegt* In einem Naturschutzgebiet.  Deswegen wurde das Gipfelkreuz schon mal vom Sachsenforst abgebaut.

Neues Rätsel. Wo befindet sich diese Ruinen?




*


----------



## diamantradler (12. Mai 2021)

Mechelgrün?


----------



## Joe27 (12. Mai 2021)

Richtig, ehemaliges Wasserschloss in Mechelgrün


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. Mai 2021)

Joe27 schrieb:


> Richtig, ehemaliges Wasserschloss in Mechelgrün











						Die Ruine der Wasserburg Mechelgrün
					

Mitten in einem Park im Ort Mechelgün im Vogtland liegt die Wasserburg Mechelgrün. Geschichtliche Hintergründe und ein Weg um die Ruine.




					vogtland-zauber.de
				



Die Geschichte dazu...


----------



## diamantradler (12. Mai 2021)

Wo steht dieser Tum?


----------



## Faszi (12. Mai 2021)

Bismarckturm...


----------



## Lothar2 (12. Mai 2021)

Stimmt, aber deren gibts ja so einige. 😁 Dieser hier steht doch sicher auf dem Kuhberg bei Netzschkau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diamantradler (13. Mai 2021)

Kuhberg stimmt.


----------



## Lothar2 (13. Mai 2021)

Auf einer meiner letzten Touren bin ich in dieses gewaltige menschengemachte Gebirge vorgestoßen. In welches "Loch" hat es mich da verschlagen?


----------



## mk100 (13. Mai 2021)

Binge in geyer?


----------



## Lothar2 (13. Mai 2021)

👍 Volltreffer


----------



## mk100 (14. Mai 2021)

Das Bild ist schon etwas älter. Zur Zeit holt man sich am Standort wieder nasse Füsse. Wo bin ich?


----------



## Lothar2 (14. Mai 2021)

Der Damm sieht zwar irgendwie zu gerade und gepflegt aus, aber ansonsten deuten für mich Lage des Waldes, Plattform und die Sitzgruppe daneben stark auf den Filzteich bei Kirchberg hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk100 (14. Mai 2021)

Treffer  etwas neben der Halbinsel im "Wasser" stehe ich.


----------



## Lothar2 (14. Mai 2021)

Dann gleich etwas Einfaches hinterher. Wo wartet diese hindernisreiche Abfahrt auf mutige Fahrer?


----------



## diamantradler (14. Mai 2021)

Alte Rodelbahn am Fichtelberg ?


----------



## Lothar2 (14. Mai 2021)

Ja, genau dieses brach liegende Highlight am Berg ist es.


----------



## diamantradler (14. Mai 2021)

Na dann werd ich mal versuchen das Rätsel noch ein bisschen in Westsachsen zu halten. Der gesuchte Standort ist seit gestern wieder legal erreichbar.


----------



## kodak (14. Mai 2021)

Also in Tschechien auf alle Fälle schon einmal... 🙂


----------



## leler (14. Mai 2021)

Und der Hohe Stein (Vysoky kamen) im Elstergebirge unweit der sächischen Grenze ist es NICHT....


----------



## diamantradler (14. Mai 2021)

Nein der ist es nicht. Im Reistempo 2 Stunden gen Osten dann wirds wärmer.


----------



## leler (14. Mai 2021)

Hraběcí skála am Komáří vrch (Mukenbühl)? 
(In der Gegend kenne ich mich nicht so aus .-) Bin paar mal von Nova Ves (Neudorf) zum Spicak (Spitzberg), aber nie dort lang ...)


----------



## diamantradler (14. Mai 2021)

Volltreffer! Zum Radfahren ist Zustieg auch nicht wirklich geeignet. Mit Tourenski ist es aber eine Superabfahrt Richtung Silberbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (15. Mai 2021)

den kannte ich noch nicht

führt da auch ein schöner Trail wieder runter?


----------



## diamantradler (15. Mai 2021)

Oben ist es schon steil mir fehlt da das Talent. Unten sinds dann schöne Wiesen mit einer super Aussicht Richtung Schneckenstein.


----------



## leler (15. Mai 2021)

Bevor ich wieder ermahnt werden muss, machen wir weiter .-)
Und bleiben thematisch bei Felsen.
Wo war ich hier?


----------



## Th. (15. Mai 2021)

Sieht irgendwie nach Sandstein aus...


----------



## leler (16. Mai 2021)

Sandstein als Region ist eine gute Spur. Gesucht wird der Name, der nach einem Fels klingt, aber eher eine Siedlung/Hochebene benennt. Wir weiten mal den Blick etwas:


----------



## kodak (16. Mai 2021)

Ostrauer Scheibe...


----------



## leler (16. Mai 2021)

Region stimmt, aber andere Elbseite. Tipp: Zu trinken gab es dort leider nichts


----------



## kodak (16. Mai 2021)

Krippenberg bei Reinhardtsdorf Schöna vielleicht... .kannte ich begrifflich noch nicht


----------



## leler (17. Mai 2021)

Leider nein. Der gesuchte Name ist nicht "bergig", sondern "felsig" bzw. "steinig" um genau zu sein. Der Name klingt nach einem alkohlfreiem Getränk, hat aber damit nichts zu tun.
Der Name klingt zwar nach Aussicht, bietet aber keine überragenden Ausblicke. Vielleicht ist der Ort daher touristisch unbedeutend. Eher etwas für Heimatkundler .-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (17. Mai 2021)

Brausenstein, beim Bielatal?
Aber wo konkret, habe ich absolut keine Ahnung....


----------



## leler (17. Mai 2021)

Perfekt! Standort war der Wegweiser an der Bushaltestelle an der Straße nach Raun, dort wo es in die Sackgasse "Brausensteiner Straße" geht: https://de.mapy.cz/s/jenesosona
Nächster Tipp wäre gewesen: Ehemals bekannt für seine Hüttenindustrie .-)
Und hier noch der Wegweiser zum Nachlesen:

Weiter geht mt Dir, Raumfahrer!


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Mai 2021)

leler schrieb:


> Weiter geht mt Dir, Raumfahrer!


Na dann...... :


Wo bin ich da gewesen?


----------



## slup (18. Mai 2021)

Irgendwo über dem Weißeritztal?


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Mai 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Irgendwo über dem Weißeritztal?


Nö.


----------



## slup (18. Mai 2021)

Müglitztal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (18. Mai 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Müglitztal?


Glaube ich nicht. Das Tal hier ist eher schmaler...
Mein Tipp: Irgendwas Rechtselbisches - sowas vom Schönfelder Hochland runter Richtung Elbe... habe aber gerade keinen so ausgebauten Platz vor Augen...


----------



## kodak (18. Mai 2021)

Ich werfe das seidewitztal in den Raum


----------



## Th. (18. Mai 2021)

kodak schrieb:


> Ich werfe das seidewitztal in den Raum


Ist nicht meine Home Zone, war aber zufällig unlängst mal da - nee, die linkselbischen Täler dort sind nicht so "schmal".
(Ok- habe nicht alle Täler von oben bis unten befahren)


----------



## leler (18. Mai 2021)

Ich würde mich der rechtselbigen Tipp-Fraktion anschließen und mal ins Blaube die Borsberg-Region einwerfen ...


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Mai 2021)

Ich frage mal freundlich..... 
Soll ich das Bild etwas größer machen, dass man evtl etwas mehr von der Umgebung sieht, oder soll ich diesen Stein von der anderen Seite zeigen?


----------



## kodak (18. Mai 2021)

Stein andere Seite +1


----------



## Raumfahrer (19. Mai 2021)

kodak schrieb:


> Stein andere Seite +1


Na dann:


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. Mai 2021)

Niemand eine Idee...?





Blick auf die andere Seite vom Tal.


----------



## kodak (21. Mai 2021)

Ich würde mal auf den Rabenauer Grund tippen...der gelbe Punkt irritiert mich aber


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. Mai 2021)

Wer auf diesen Wegweiser schaut, sieht evtl, wo ich war... bzw wie diese Aussicht heißt.
Aber.... Diese Bezeichnung dort habe ich bisher noch auf keiner Wanderkarte gefunden, und diese Aussicht eigentlich auch nicht.  Keine Ahnung, warum das so ist... Übrigens schweigt sich auch Google dazu aus - was ich interessant und nicht schlimm finde.
Deshalb, in welchem Tal war ich, bzw wie heißt der nächste Ort. Dieser ist lt dem Wegweiser übrigens nur 0,3 km entfernt.
Die Aussicht geht übrigens auf eine recht notwendige Anlage. So idyllisch wie auf den obigen Bildern ist es nicht ganz, es ist eben eine Frage des Blickwinkels. 



Über diese hässliche Lampe am Lenker bitte hinweg sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (21. Mai 2021)

Kann es sein das du im Müglitztal warst, auf Höhe Niederschlottwitz und quasi gegenüber die Felsen siehst wo die Straße einen scharfen Knick macht und unten ein Parkplatz ist bevor die Eisenbahn die Straße überquert? 
50.89448,13.80655


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. Mai 2021)

@kodak ja. 



Genau dort, wo der Punkt ist, sollte es sein. 



Das Gras ist jetzt etwas höher gewachsen. 

Percy @kodak Du darfst.  

Übrigens.... als ich vorhin gegen 17.30 noch mal dort war, hab ich leider meine Trinkflasche dort liegen lassen. Hätte ich evtl gerne wieder.... falls die jmd hier aus dem Forum mitgenommen hat. War eine CK.


----------



## Th. (21. Mai 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> (...)es ist eben eine Frage des Blickwinkels(...)


... unglaublich - war letzte Woche erst auf dem Felsen "gegenüber"... nicht erkannt.


----------



## Faszi (21. Mai 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Diese Bezeichnung dort habe ich bisher noch auf keiner Wanderkarte gefunden


Aber bei OSM isses drin...


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. Mai 2021)

Faszi schrieb:


> Aber bei OSM isses drin...


Stimmt. Aber nur die eigentliche Aussicht; dieser Gedenkstein von 1932 ist dort nicht zu finden(darf mA gerne so bleiben).


----------



## kodak (22. Mai 2021)

Hallo in die Runde, 
Ich demontiere mal den Mythos ich hätte da etwas erkannt oder gewusst,, natürlich reines Google Ergebnis. Leider kann ich das nicht so schön dokumentieren wie die Triagulation des Napoleonsteins des Herrn @Th.
Also schon bei Sonnenwende 1932 kam etwas mit Kulturdenkmale im Müglitztal als Ergebnis, naja kurz geschaut und verworfen. Gestern der Tipp mit der Sachsenhöhe kam hat mir das keine Ruhe gegeben, also noch einmal die Maschine bemüht und wieder kam nur Kulturdenkmale Glashütte, also mal intensiver geschaut und dann kam dort bei Schlottwitz wirklich Sachsenhöhe und Sonnenwende allerdings 1832...denke also der Stein ist von 1932 als 🏛 fur 1832 und damals war das ja auch sehr zeitgemäß...
Ja, ich war schon in der Nähe mal, alte Hausdorfer Straße und natürlich auch auf der Gegenseite oft, dort abet noch nie... 
So, also ein wirklich gutes Rätsel vom @Raumfahrer ich gebe denn mal frei, möge die Qualität so bleiben... 
Schöne Pfingsten allen...


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. Mai 2021)

kodak schrieb:


> und dann kam dort bei Schlottwitz wirklich Sachsenhöhe und Sonnenwende allerdings 1832...denke also der Stein ist von 1932 als 🏛 fur 1832 und damals war das ja auch sehr zeitgemäß...


Gib mir doch bitte dazu mal den link...


----------



## kodak (22. Mai 2021)

Gern hier der link dazu,



			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://dewiki.de/Lexikon/Liste_der_Kulturdenkmale_in_Glash%25C3%25BCtte_(Sachsen)&ved=2ahUKEwj7qIrW69zwAhUSg_0HHVoCApkQFjABegQIBBAC&usg=AOvVaw1gaIiooCahkdbOTDYNK2-z
		


Dort im Verzeichnis nach Schlottwitz navigieren und es findet sich der Eintrag 

Sonnenwendstein 1832

wahrscheinlich Zusammenhang mit der Vormärz-Bewegung der 1830er/1840er Jahre, geschichtlich von Bedeutung, ca. 55 cm hoch, Sandstein, rund abgeschlossen, mit Inschrift: „Sachsenhöhe–Sonnenwende 1832“, wahrscheinlich Zusammenhang mit der Vormärz-Bewegung.

Interessant ist eben die Datierung 1832, auf dem Stein lese ich 1932, die Position usw. passt wiederum...


----------



## Faszi (30. Mai 2021)

@kodak HuHu, ich glaube Du bist dran.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (30. Mai 2021)

Faszi schrieb:


> @kodak HuHu, ich glaube Du bist dran.....


Er hat frei gegeben.... 


kodak schrieb:


> ich gebe denn mal frei, möge die Qualität so bleiben...


D.h., wer möchte, der darf.


----------



## kodak (30. Mai 2021)

So, ich wähle dann mal die Freigabe selbst aus... 🙂 

Also wo steht die Wagenburg...


----------



## kodak (31. Mai 2021)

Der ganze Wald ist voll mit alten landwirtschaftlichen Gerätschaften, also ein Hügel mit Schrott, mich wundert das noch kein Umweltamt oder so dort mal nachgefragt hat, da auch Traktoren usw. "liebevoll" abgestellt sind...die Wagenburg ist da noch der harmlose Teil


----------



## docrobin (31. Mai 2021)

Die Ecke kommt mir bekannt vor. Könnte es auf dieser Tour https://www.komoot.de/tour/300682845/zoom bei Kilometer 16,6, also bei Crotta, gewesen sein?


----------



## kodak (1. Juni 2021)

@docrobin vollkommen richtig erkannt, du bist dann nach rechts hinunter, wenn man nach links nach Crotta fährt sieht man das ganze Ausmaß auch auf der Rückseite und rechts und links des Weges...nichts gegen Wiederverwertung aber das ist einfach nur Messi

Also weiter geht es mit @docrobin


----------



## docrobin (2. Juni 2021)

@kodak: Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Nun entführe ich Euch mal in eine ganz andere Ecke. Wo waren wir hier unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (3. Juni 2021)

... ganz schön flach das Gelände, der Untersatz deutet aber auf das genau Gegenteil hin ;-) ... sollte das vielleicht in der Nähe vom Black Mountain Elstra sein?


----------



## docrobin (3. Juni 2021)

kodak schrieb:


> ... ganz schön flach das Gelände, der Untersatz deutet aber auf das genau Gegenteil hin ;-) ... sollte das vielleicht in der Nähe vom Black Mountain Elstra sein?


Der Untersatz täuscht 😊 Ist bei uns das Standardarbeitsgerät. Elstra liegt von hier aus südöstlich.


----------



## Faszi (5. Juni 2021)

Sehe ich da den Hutberg?


----------



## docrobin (6. Juni 2021)

Leider nein. Ich hänge ein Bild an, das unseren nächsten Fotostop weiter nördlich zeigt.


----------



## kodak (6. Juni 2021)

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das die Landesgrenze zu Brandenburg in unmittelbarer Nähe deiner Tour ist?


----------



## docrobin (8. Juni 2021)

Das stimmt. Luftlinie ca. 12 km.


----------



## Faszi (14. Juni 2021)

Bitte einen Tip....


----------



## slup (14. Juni 2021)

Das im Hintergrund könnte der Walberg sein. Die Ortschaft davor dann vermutlich Schwosdorf.


----------



## Faszi (14. Juni 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Das im Hintergrund könnte der Walberg sein. Die Ortschaft davor dann vermutlich Schwosdorf.


Also Walberg hat kein Kreuz...


----------



## docrobin (15. Juni 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Das im Hintergrund könnte der Walberg sein. Die Ortschaft davor dann vermutlich Schwosdorf.


Schwosdorf ist korrekt. War eine schöne Tour mit Start in Bischheim https://www.komoot.de/tour/336871349?ref=itd. Slup ist am drannsten …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (15. Juni 2021)

Dann mal was technisches. Wo wurden wir denn hier vom Gewitter überrascht?


----------



## Faszi (15. Juni 2021)

Knappenrode


----------



## slup (15. Juni 2021)

@Faszi: Das ist sowas von richtig.


----------



## Faszi (15. Juni 2021)

Toll, gewonnen!!
Weiter gehts hier, wo bin ich bzw. was sehen wir?


----------



## leler (16. Juni 2021)

Linkselbige Täler zwischen MEI & DD vielleicht?


----------



## Faszi (16. Juni 2021)

leler schrieb:


> Linkselbige Täler zwischen MEI & DD vielleicht?


Gaaaaanz kalt


----------



## slup (16. Juni 2021)

Zittauer Gebirge?


----------



## Faszi (16. Juni 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Zittauer Gebirge?


Noch kälter


----------



## slup (16. Juni 2021)

Ok. Dann Erzgebirge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (16. Juni 2021)

Im Prinzip ja, ein spezieller Teil davon...


----------



## kodak (16. Juni 2021)

Gimmlitztal...


----------



## Faszi (16. Juni 2021)

kodak schrieb:


> Gimmlitztal...


👎


----------



## Faszi (19. Juni 2021)

Also die Bäume im oberen Bereich des Berges sind nicht mehr in Deutschland


----------



## kodak (19. Juni 2021)

Das ist also Tschechien...aber welches Grenztal es ist? Sieht nach einer größeren Herberge aus


----------



## Faszi (19. Juni 2021)

Wars mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diamantradler (20. Juni 2021)

Cesky Mlyn ?


----------



## Faszi (20. Juni 2021)

diamantradler schrieb:


> Cesky Mlyn ?


Nein, nein , die Häuser sind schon in D...


----------



## Faszi (23. Juni 2021)

Hier mal noch eine andere Perspektive von dem Örtchen...


----------



## leler (24. Juni 2021)

einzelne Häuser in D + Teich und dahinter ein Hügel in CZ (mit Felsen?) > die Siedlung *Dürrenberg in Jöhstadt* vielleicht?
Könnte natürlich auch Niedernatzschung sein oder zig andere Siedlungen an der Grenze mit Teich ...
Wenn ich wüsste, was das Spezielle am "speziellen Teil" des Erzgebirges ist, wäre es leichter .-)
Zuerst dachte ich an Vogtland .-)


----------



## kodak (24. Juni 2021)

Ich würde mal gegenhalten und sagen das dieser Teich von einem mörderischen Bach im Grunde gespeist wird, als der Herr @Faszi steht oberhalb des Bienhof und ehemals war es ein Ferienheim der KCA Dresden, heute unter Linde bekannt...


----------



## Faszi (24. Juni 2021)

@kodak Volltreffer!!!
Es ist Bienhof, sehr einsame Gegend, herrlich!


----------



## kodak (24. Juni 2021)

@leler Danke für die Erinnerung mir das Bild anzuschauen, hatte ich schon wieder verdrängt ... ja diese markanten Gauben und Türmchen vergisst man nicht wenn man einmal dort vorbeigekommen war, da war das erste Bild weniger aussagefähig  ... die Geschichte mit dem Bienhof kenne ich zufällig weil ein Mitreisender bei Linde war ... die Landschaft ist unberührt, der Sattelberg in der Nähe immer einen Ausflug wert, danke @Faszi fürs Erinnerungen wecken
So wollen wir aber gleich weiterziehen, in eine ebenso stille und ruhige Gegend, ja hier müsste mal weider etwas gemacht werden, so konnte man keine Vögel beobachten in der Kanzel





aber wo könnte ich gewesen sein ;-)


----------



## slup (24. Juni 2021)

Irgendwo in der Lausitzer Teichlandschaft?


----------



## kodak (24. Juni 2021)

@slup das ist schon mal gut erkannt, leider habe ich aber vergessen wo ich ungefähr war und finde einfach das Relikt nicht mehr, wollte ja schauen ob es jetzt begehbar ist...also etwas genauer sollte es sein 🥴


----------



## slup (24. Juni 2021)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist auf dem Schild folgender Schriftzug erkennbar:  "Alter............teich"

Also vielleicht ist das der Alter Tremischteich bei Kreba 
oder der Alte Sprungteich bei Rietschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (24. Juni 2021)

@slup leider kommt bei beiden Orten und Namen keine Erinnerung bei mir auf...also eher nicht die Lösung ;-)


----------



## Th. (24. Juni 2021)

Ist doch eindeutig zu lesen...
"Altdubinteich"
...und ja, hübsche Gegend - vorallem für alternde Radler - keine Berge. 
Ganz in der Nähe übrigens, Sachsens (wahrscheinlich) älteste Eiche. 
Fahrt schnell noch mal hin, das Teil sieht leider aktuell nicht mehr gut aus.


----------



## kodak (24. Juni 2021)

@Th. Ja, da hatte die Jugend die falsche  🤓 auf oder war zu eitel sie zu nutzen...also weiter mit dem Herrn th.


----------



## Th. (24. Juni 2021)

Habe gerade nichts Spannendes im Speicher - wenn jemand will, bitteschön. Rätsel ist frei.
Ansonsten schau ich am WE mal die Speicherkarten durch...


----------



## Th. (25. Juni 2021)

Doch noch was gefunden:





Bin unlängst hier, während einer Radtour, auf diesen durchaus markanten Punkt hochgewendelt - was kann ich am Ende der Treppe sehen?


----------



## Orwell (26. Juni 2021)

Th. schrieb:


> Doch noch was gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Collmberg von oben?


----------



## leler (26. Juni 2021)

Das ist leicht .-)
Albert-Turm auf dem Collm-Berg > https://de.mapy.cz/s/gemezejofu


----------



## Th. (27. Juni 2021)

Th. schrieb:


> Doch noch was gefunden:
> 
> - was kann ich am Ende der Treppe sehen?


Noch 'nen Turm:




Und natürlich haben @Orwell und auch @leler recht - Collmberg, Albertturm.




@Orwell war zuerst und darf...


----------



## Orwell (27. Juni 2021)

@leler Du darfst wenn du möchtest, ansonsten stell ich morgen was ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (27. Juni 2021)

@Orwell Mach ruhig in Ruhe. Auf einen Tag mehr oder weniger kommts hier doch nicht an ... Bin aufs nächste Rätsel gespannt...
​


----------



## Orwell (27. Juni 2021)

Na dann begeben wir uns nun also wieder deutlich in Richtung Süden. Wo war ich denn hier?


----------



## CC. (9. Juli 2021)

@Orwell - hier brauchts wohl einen Tip!


----------



## Orwell (9. Juli 2021)

Ganz in der Nähe sind ein paar bekannte "Steine" und eine deutlich größere Möglichkeit zum Baden.


----------



## Faszi (9. Juli 2021)

Greifensteine??


----------



## Orwell (9. Juli 2021)

Genau, die sind weniger als 5km davon entfernt, jetzt musst du mir noch sagen wo ich mich befinde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (9. Juli 2021)

Dann ist das wohl der Heideteich nahe dem Parkplatz am Ortsausgang Richtung Zwönitz.


----------



## Orwell (9. Juli 2021)

Das gesuchte Gewässer liegt in der entgegengesetzten Richtung.


----------



## Faszi (9. Juli 2021)

Ratsteich


----------



## Orwell (9. Juli 2021)

Sucht doch mal ziemlich genau 2km nördlich vom Geyerschem Teich.


----------



## kodak (10. Juli 2021)

Also der Schwarze Teich ist Naturschutz und größer, dann gibt es noch einen Angelteich in Auerbach, eher auch nicht, dann die Wieslochteiche...aber irgendwie passt das nicht ... aber dann versteckt sich dort noch der Mühlteich bei Jahnsbach, also tippe ich auf diesen, passt auch optisch hervorragend 









						Mühlteich
					

Mühlteich




					goo.gl


----------



## Orwell (11. Juli 2021)

kodak schrieb:


> Also der Schwarze Teich ist Naturschutz und größer, dann gibt es noch einen Angelteich in Auerbach, eher auch nicht, dann die Wieslochteiche...aber irgendwie passt das nicht ... aber dann versteckt sich dort noch der Mühlteich bei Jahnsbach, also tippe ich auf diesen, passt auch optisch hervorragend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mühlteich bei Jahnsbach ist natürlich korrekt. Du darfst.


----------



## kodak (12. Juli 2021)

So dann wollen wir mal wieder ein wenig auf die Reise gehen, ja "früher" konnte man den Farbfilm schon einmal vergessen heute muss man nur ein paar mal tippen um es zu wandeln, dieses hier ist aber vollkommen analog so verändert wurden, wo kann man das nachmachen?


----------



## Faszi (12. Juli 2021)

Da müssen ja irgendwie bunte Scheiben sein wo man durchfotografieren kannn, nur wo????


----------



## kodak (12. Juli 2021)

@Faszi soweit vollkommen richtig.. 🙂


----------



## kodak (13. Juli 2021)

bevor ich hier die Sicht in jeder Farbe poste, gleich einmal die "Gesamtansicht" ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (14. Juli 2021)

Danke für die Ovationen, dachte ja auch das Rätsel wird in wenigen Minuten gelöst ABER ... also ein paar Tipps ... die Mitte auf den Bildern ist doch sehr eindeutig identifizierbar und das Buntglasfenster ist ohne Hülle  deswegen startet man bei Kunst und kommt auch bei Kunst an, bei einer von beiden sogar kulinarisch umrahmt


----------



## kodak (15. Juli 2021)

keiner kennt den Berg in  der Mitte? @CC.  nein es ist nicht "dein" Berg ;-) aber sollte doch markant genug sein ... also hier weitere Tipps ... Kunst auf beiden Seiten des Weges an dem dieses "Kunstwerk" steht, vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps zu den beiden Orten, 
also beide haben über ein paar Gedankensprünge etwas mit fünf Forellen zu tun  
der eine Ort trägt eine Art der Fleischzubereitung im Namen und der andere einen Vornamen ...


----------



## Th. (15. Juli 2021)

Der Berg sollte der Lilienstein sein. Ich behaupte mal, ziemlich genau von Westen betrachtet.


----------



## kodak (15. Juli 2021)

@Th. dem ist nicht zu widersprechen ;-)


----------



## Th. (15. Juli 2021)

Oh...da habe ich die Entfernung aber deutlich unterschätzt!


----------



## kodak (15. Juli 2021)

@Th. du kennst die Lösung und magst die crowd nicht aufklären? 
@All ja auch der Hügel rechts des Liliensteins ist schon bekannt gemacht worden


----------



## CC. (15. Juli 2021)




----------



## Th. (15. Juli 2021)

Der Hügel hat einen Namen? Dann liege ich möglicherweise doch falsch - zumindest in OSM ist der unbenannt...
(Außerdem kämpfe ich noch an dem Forellen-Gedankensprung)


----------



## kodak (15. Juli 2021)

Nein, der Hügel hat keinen Namen aber sollte dem verehrten Publikum hier speziell bekannt sein...man bedenke immer das es irgendwie um die Zahl 5 und Forellen geht, das trifft auf beide Orte zu, die haben hier kein zu Hause aber in der Vergangenheit hatte jemand dort ein zu Hause womit wir wieder bei den 5 Forellen wären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (15. Juli 2021)

Hängt es irgendwie mit dem Lied über die launische Forelle zusammen?


----------



## kodak (15. Juli 2021)

@Raumfahrer also musikalisch ist eine gute Idee, aber ich bin doch zu blöd, falsche Spur gelegt

Also die 5 Forellen streichen bitte, die hat ja bekanntlich ein Herr Schubert komponiert, jetzt verstehe ich auch warum der Herr @Th. gehadert hat mit der Lösung...ich bin ein Idiot :-(

Also der Herr Schubert war dort nicht...nur ein Ehepaar...


----------



## Raumfahrer (15. Juli 2021)

kodak schrieb:


> @Raumfahrer also musikalisch ist eine gute Idee, aber ich bin doch zu blöd, falsche Spur gelegt
> 
> Also die 5 Forellen streichen bitte, die hat ja bekanntlich ein Herr Schubert komponiert, jetzt verstehe ich auch warum der Herr @Th. gehadert hat mit der Lösung...ich bin ein Idiot :-(
> 
> Also der Herr Schubert war dort nicht...nur ein Ehepaar...


Und die Ehefrau hatte meiner Erinnerung eine Tätowierung auf ihrer Schulter und wer bar bezahlen wollte bis 2001, größere Summen, hatte ihr Bild  sich..., oder?


----------



## kodak (15. Juli 2021)

@Raumfahrer also mit dem Geld kann ich mich erinnern, an fas Tattoo nicht mehr, entweder zu lange her oder zu viele 👩


----------



## Th. (15. Juli 2021)

kodak schrieb:


> @Raumfahrer
> (...) jetzt verstehe ich auch warum der Herr @Th. gehadert hat mit der Lösung(...)


Ich glaube, du überschätzt mein musikalisches Wissen deutlich...
immerhin weiß ich mittlerweile wieder, dass der Franz nicht der Robert ist, und dass der Robert nicht der Robert mit Frau Carmen sondern der mit der Clara ist...echt schwierig zum Donnerstag Abend.
Egal - ich muss gestehen, dass ich noch nie im gesuchten Ort war (#schäm#), obwohl ich eigentlich alte Bäume mag.
Deshalb finde ich es besser, dass @Raumfahrer löst - er hat ja auch schon den Finger drauf (und ich eh' kein neues Bild...).


----------



## Raumfahrer (15. Juli 2021)

Th. schrieb:


> Deshalb finde ich es besser, dass @Raumfahrer löst - er hat ja auch schon den Finger drauf (und ich eh' kein neues Bild...).


Also... Dann versuche ich mal...
Clara und Robert Schumann sind gelegentlich in Maxen gewesen. Oder eben in Schmorsdorf. 



Hier übrigens ein Bild von Frau Schumann mit dem "Tattoo". 
Grübel grübel...., mal die Galerie durchsuchen....


den Vintage-Filter rein machen... Könnte einigermaßen hinkommen. @kodak stand sicher etwas weiter links, als er seine Aufnahmen gemacht hatte. Der Ort unten ist Crotta und dieses Fenster könnte demzufolge etwa dort sein, wo das Kreuz ist:


ist mir aber beim letzten Mal dort vorbei kommen nicht so richtig aufgefallen...wobei auf der Karte noch die Hausnummer 5 zu sehen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (16. Juli 2021)

Vollkommen richtig natürlich, das Fenster steht wirklich auf diesem Weg wo der @Raumfahrer sein Kreuzchen gesetzt hat, noch etwas weg von Schmorsdorf in Richtung Maxen (Kalkofen/Winterleite). Das Fenster ist ein Teil von allerlei altem Landwirtschaftsgerät und anderem älteren Dinge, darunter eben auch dieses Buntglasfenster, also wirklich frei ohne Gebäude usw. ( deswegen auch die Aussage das keine Hülle da ist)

der Hügel im Bild rechts ist genau diese Wagenburg, nur eben 90 Grad andere Sicht, deswegen der Hinweis das es den hier vertretenen Mitlesern bekannt sein sollte ...


kodak schrieb:


> So, ich wähle dann mal die Freigabe selbst aus... 🙂
> 
> Also wo steht die Wagenburg...



den alten Baum den @Th. noch besuchen möchte ist natürlich die Schmorsdorfer Linde, direkt daneben ein kleines Museum für Clara Schumann, in Maxen selbst unbedingt das Kunsthof Cafe besuchen ... sehr leckerer Kuchen dort

Also weiter @Raumfahrer bitte


----------



## Raumfahrer (16. Juli 2021)




----------



## Faszi (16. Juli 2021)

Oberlausitz


----------



## Raumfahrer (16. Juli 2021)

Faszi schrieb:


> Oberlausitz


Jaaa... etwas genauer bitte.  
Ansonsten gibt es morgen einen Tipp.


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. Juli 2021)

Sechs Minuten vorher sah es so aus...


----------



## Faszi (17. Juli 2021)

Kommt mir vor wie Löbauer Ecke....


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. Juli 2021)

@Faszi Nö. Dort war ich nicht....


----------



## Faszi (18. Juli 2021)

Schief geguckt, eher wohl Zittau mit dem passenden Gebirge dazu...


----------



## sbradl (18. Juli 2021)

Der markante Berg könnte die Lausche sein


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Juli 2021)

Also..... Die Lausche im Hintergrund ist schon mal richtig. Aber Zittau nicht.




Dieser Plattenweg hat übrigens sogar einen Namen...
Und der Hügel, auf dem ich gerade bin, erinnerte mich an einen zu seiner Zeit sehr bekannten Musiker - aber...., dieser wurde doch etwas anders geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (18. Juli 2021)

Der Ort voraus könnte Seifhennersdorf sein...?


----------



## sbradl (18. Juli 2021)

Ist dein Standpunkt noch in D? Die Hügel vor der Lausche würde ich Richtung Westen einordnen (zwischen Lausche und der Straße).

Mein Tipp: du stehst auf der Plunderstraße und guckst auf Varnsdorf

Edit: Der Musiker könnte dann Max Jentsch sein


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Juli 2021)

sbradl schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: du stehst auf der Plunderstraße und guckst auf Varnsdorf.


... was vollkommen richtig ist.  



Hier war ich. 


sbradl schrieb:


> Edit: Der Musiker könnte dann Max Jentsch sein


Den meinte ich damit nicht. Mein  Gedanke war der an Klaus Jentzsch: https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klaus_Renft - aber den werden inzwischen auch nur noch wenige Leute kennen.  

Weiter geht es also mit @sbradl


----------



## sbradl (18. Juli 2021)

@Raumfahrer lohnt sich die Gegend mit dem MTB oder eher was für den Crosser/Gravelbike?

Ich habe sogar mal ein "Rätsel":


----------



## Lothar2 (20. Juli 2021)

Das ist einfach. Erzgebirge, oder? 😁


----------



## sbradl (21. Juli 2021)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach. Erzgebirge, oder? 😁


Gaanz falsch


----------



## sbradl (22. Juli 2021)

Keiner eine Idee?
Tipp: Das letzte Rätsel war nicht weit weg


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. Juli 2021)

Ich meine, links im Hintergrund einen Felsen ähnlich der Scharfensteinnadel zu erkennen..., also wenn es wieder im Zittauer Gebirge ist. Aber der konkrete Standort....?  



sbradl schrieb:


> lohnt sich die Gegend mit dem MTB oder eher was für den Crosser/Gravelbike?


Tja.....  am besten MtB mit ohne Federweg.


----------



## sbradl (22. Juli 2021)

Zittauer Gebirge ist natürlich erstmal korrekt. Scharfenstein dürfte das aber nicht sein (da muss ich selber nochmal gucken)

Scharfenstein könnte durchaus passen. Ich muss aber gestehen, ich habe ein Foto vom selben Spot in eine andere Richtung gemacht wo man viel mehr erkennt. Aber bei dem Rästelbild musste ich selber erst rätsel  

Ein weiterer Tipp: 85mm Brennweite an Vollformat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (22. Juli 2021)

Da gehören wohl die Häuschen zu Lückendorf?


----------



## sbradl (23. Juli 2021)

Ich drehe mich mal nach links





Wo genau Stand ich denn?


----------



## Faszi (23. Juli 2021)

Scharfenstein


----------



## sbradl (23. Juli 2021)

Nein. Beide Bilder sind von der selben Position aus aufgenommen


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. Juli 2021)

sbradl schrieb:


> Wo genau Stand ich denn?


Evtl auf dem Turm vorm Hochwald...?
Dort auf dem zweiten Bild ist der Oybin zu sehen.
Wobei mich die Häuser auf dem ersten Bild etwas irritieren....


----------



## sbradl (23. Juli 2021)

Nein auf dem Hochwald stehe ich nicht. Die 85mm Brennweite sorgen für Verwirrung  Links hinter dem Oybin sind 2 markante Punkte. Zusammen mit einer Karte kann man den Standort rausfinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (23. Juli 2021)

Johannisstein?


----------



## sbradl (23. Juli 2021)

Korrekt


----------



## spümco (23. Juli 2021)

Uii, doch richtig - da will ich gleich weitermachen - wo stehe ich?


----------



## leler (23. Juli 2021)

Bei Girbigsdorf (Schöpstal) mit Blick nach Süden auf Landeskrone (und Iser- & Zittauer Gebirge) ?


----------



## spümco (24. Juli 2021)

Das ist schon recht warm, aber Girbigsdorf isses nicht


----------



## sbradl (24. Juli 2021)

Ich bin heute auf der anderen Seite der Strommasten lang gefahren. Mein Tipp: du stehst auf dem "Dunsteg"









						OpenStreetMap
					

OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




					www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## spümco (24. Juli 2021)

Nee da isses auch nicht. Aber es wird noch wärmer-nicht nur Temperaturtechnisch…
Um es vielleicht etwas deutlicher zu machen gebe ich mal etwas mehr den Blick frei.


----------



## sbradl (25. Juli 2021)

Der Kirchturm könnte Kunnersdorf sein. Geiersberg vielleicht?


----------



## spümco (25. Juli 2021)

sbradl schrieb:


> Der Kirchturm könnte Kunnersdorf sein. Geiersberg vielleicht?


So ist es


----------



## spümco (25. Juli 2021)

beides korrekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (25. Juli 2021)

So richtig habe ich kein passendes Bild. Maximal das hier... Wenn das nicht als Rätsel passen sollte darf gern jemand anderes weiter machen.


----------



## soprano (27. Juli 2021)

Eine schöne solitär stehende Eiche auf einem Getreidefeld zwischen Pfaffenstein und Quirl ?


----------



## sbradl (28. Juli 2021)

Tipp: wir sind *sehr* nah an den letzten beiden Rätseln


----------



## spümco (28. Juli 2021)

Hmm, mir kommts auch irgendwie bekannt vor...
Nähe Liebstein?


----------



## sbradl (29. Juli 2021)

Kommt drauf an, wie weit "Nähe" gilt


----------



## spümco (29. Juli 2021)

also ich meine Du stehst auf dem Bahnradweg Richtung Königshain - aufgrund des Tele aber schwierig für mich genau einzuordnen - der Wald im Hintergrund könnte der Ausläufer des Schwalbenbergs sein.


----------



## sbradl (29. Juli 2021)

Schwalbenberg sagt mir gar nix aber der Rest ist richtig

Edit: mal den Schwalbenberg auf der Karte gesucht. Nein der ist nicht im Hintergrund aber ich lasse es trotzdem gelten. Im Hintergrund ist der Limasberg


----------



## spümco (30. Juli 2021)

Ich war wohl in Gedanken noch auf dem Schwalbenberg - den Limasberg meinte ich doch eigentlich.
Dann nehme ich die Gelegenheit gleich mal wieder auf - wo bin ich?


----------



## sbradl (30. Juli 2021)

Monumentberg mit Blick Richtung Stausee Quitzdorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (30. Juli 2021)

Och nee, so fix hätte ich das jetzt nicht erwartet - bist dran


----------



## sbradl (30. Juli 2021)

Ich war da vor ein paar Jahren mal und hab fast das gleiche Bild gemacht.




Gebe frei, ich hab nix mehr


----------



## kodak (1. August 2021)

@sbradl Schade, einfach immer mal auf Vorrat Bilder ablegen (die Hohe Dubrau stand eh auf dem Programm, Dank der Fotos von euch jetzt noch mehr)

so, dann wollen wir einmal ein wenig Eisenbahn fahren und steigen aus ... ja wo muss man denn aussteigen, um dann ein Stück spazieren, damit man diese Kuriosität vor die Linse bekommt


----------



## kodak (2. August 2021)

okay, etwas mehr Details dazu ;-)


----------



## kodak (3. August 2021)

mhhh, ich dachte das letzte Foto hätte die Eisenbahnfreunde schon etwas gelenkt ... man kann halt wirklich mit 2 vollkommen verschiedenen Eisenbahnen anreisen, läuft dann ein wenig und sieht dann diese "Romantik"


----------



## Th. (3. August 2021)

Sieht nach Gartenbahn aus...
Anreise mit verschiedenen Eisenbahnen? Als möglicherweise Schmal- und Normalspur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (3. August 2021)

@Th. Alles vollkommen richtig erkannt und kombiniert...die Schmalspurbahn leitet sich auch durch die Loknummer an der Hauswand ab, die Gartenbahn Hut ab das erkannt zu haben
Schauen wir mal was das morgige Bild so erzählt...


----------



## kodak (4. August 2021)

also hier mal die "Romantik" in ganzer Pracht


----------



## kodak (5. August 2021)

.. keiner eine Idee?

also hinter mir fast direkt fließt ein Gewässer was kein "verlorenes Wasser" ist und in naher Zukunft renaturiert seinen Lauf nehmen werden kann.


----------



## Faszi (5. August 2021)

Ich meine hier:

51.10903589055776, 13.660622579507239


----------



## kodak (5. August 2021)

@Faszi diese Kleinbahn hatte ich schon einmal und die wurde auch schnell erraten, diese hier kann keine Personen befördern...aber mit dem Wasser hast du schon einmal richtig vorgelegt für weitere Ideen


----------



## Faszi (5. August 2021)

2. Versuch:

51.097821882180234, 13.660278066763269


----------



## kodak (5. August 2021)

@Faszi Treffer...Ziel identifiziert und versenkt, bitte übernehmen Sie

Der Lößnitzbach soll ab Serkowitz ein natürlicheres Bachbett erhalten...


----------



## Faszi (5. August 2021)

Na wenn wir schon mal auf der Schiene sind, wo sind wir denn hier?


----------



## Faszi (8. August 2021)

Na da wollen wir uns mal weiter umsehen:


----------



## jake (9. August 2021)

Klein-Oederan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (9. August 2021)

Nein, das kleine Erzgebirge in Oederan ist es nicht, wobei die Region weiträumig schon stimmt


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (9. August 2021)

Heimatecke Waschleithe?


----------



## Faszi (9. August 2021)

Schwarzer_Petz schrieb:


> Heimatecke Waschleithe


Volltreffer!
Weiter gehts mit @Schwarzer_Petz


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (10. August 2021)

Im Westen Sachsen erstreckt sich ein Rundwanderweg, welche durchaus auch ein paar interessante MTB-taugliche Abschnitte enthält. Auf einem dieser Abschnitte habe letztes Jahr diese beiden Fotos gemacht.
Wie heißt der Ort und als Bonus die Bank, an er ich eine kurze Pause eingelegt hatte?


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (12. August 2021)

Mhm, keiner eine Idee? Dann gebe ich einen Hinweis. Die gezeigte Ortschaft weist zwei wesentliche Wahrzeichen auf. Eines davon taucht auch im Wappen der Kleinstadt auf, das andere steht für ein Handwerk, welches traditionell in diesem Ort ausgeübt wird.

Vielleicht gibt ein weiteres Panoramabild mit einem etwas modifiziertem Ausschnitt der Ortschaft Aufschluss.


----------



## Orwell (12. August 2021)

Das sollte Kohren-Sahlis sein wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (12. August 2021)

Genau, das Panoramabild zeigt Kohren-Sahlis. Hatte die beide Türme der Ruine auf dem ersten Bild bewusst weggelassen, da mir das dann doch zu einfach schien. Vor allem mit dem Kraftwerk Lippendorf am linken Bildrand.

Würde das Rätsel an dich übergeben @Orwell. Kennst du auch die Bank und den Rundwanderweg, an dem ich Rast eingelegt hatte? Die Aufnahmen aller Aufnahmen entstanden an derselben Stelle.


----------



## Orwell (12. August 2021)

Ich hab es tatsächlich dann am Kraftwerk und den Türmen erkannt. Ich selbst war bisher erst 2mal in Kohren-Sahlis, aber das ist schon sehr lange her und ohne Bike. Von daher kenne ich den Rundwanderweg leider nicht. Ich schau gleich mal nach einem Bild.


----------



## Orwell (12. August 2021)

Wo steht denn das kleine Türmchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennbootlenker (17. August 2021)

hast du einen tipp in welcher region du dich befindest?


----------



## Orwell (17. August 2021)

Wir befinden uns im Landkreis Leizpzig, wenn das hilft. Das Dorf in dem sich der Turm befindet hat den gleichen Namen wie eine Stadt im Landkreises Sächsische Schweiz-Osterzgebirge, nur etwas anders geschrieben.


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (17. August 2021)

Ist das der Aussichtsturm, der in Pyrna bei Wurzen bzw. Trebsen steht?


----------



## Orwell (17. August 2021)

Schwarzer_Petz schrieb:


> Ist das der Aussichtsturm, der in Pyrna bei Wurzen bzw. Trebsen steht?



Richtig! Du darfst


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (19. August 2021)

Habe leider kein wirklich geeignetes Bild und würde daher freigeben.


----------



## Faszi (21. August 2021)

Na, da bin ich mal so frei.
Wo genau liege ich hier im Gras?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (23. August 2021)

Ich tippe mal auf *bei Doberzeit* ...


----------



## Faszi (23. August 2021)

leler schrieb:


> *bei Doberzeit* ...


Das ist es nicht aber die Region ist schon gut🙃


----------



## Rennbootlenker (23. August 2021)

ich würde sagen eher richtung Wehlen. keine ahnung wie hoch der berg ist, vielleicht beim Kohlberg irgendwo?


----------



## Faszi (23. August 2021)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> vielleicht beim Kohlberg


Nein, nein...

Hinweis: Die sichtbare Landschaft im Vordergrund wird sich bald grundlegend ändern.


----------



## Niceshoot (23. August 2021)

Ich tippe auf Wünschendorf. Da unten sollte die Umgehungsstraße entlanggehen? Falls ja, ist es der Aussichtspunkt wo man neben der Umgehungsstraße zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad starten kann.


----------



## Faszi (23. August 2021)

Niceshoot schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Wünschendorf. Da unten sollte die Umgehungsstraße entlanggehen? Falls ja, ist es der Aussichtspunkt wo man neben der Umgehungsstraße zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad starten kann.


Ganz nahe dran, Wünschendorf ist richtig...


----------



## Faszi (24. August 2021)

Na da will ich mal am Zoom drehen...


----------



## slup (25. August 2021)

Faszi schrieb:


> Nein, nein...
> 
> Hinweis: Die sichtbare Landschaft im Vordergrund wird sich bald grundlegend ändern.


Ich könnte weinen. Bin dort öfters unterwegs. Kann es nicht glauben das die wunderbare Landschaft dort einfach so geopfert wird.


----------



## leler (26. August 2021)

:-( Ein Jammer, dass sich auch dort wieder eine Beton- und Lärmschneise durch die Landschaft fressen wird :-(








						Mapy.cz
					

Nejpoužívanější mapový portál v ČR s celou řadou tématických map - základní, turistickou, cyklistickou, dopravní a plno dalších. Nabízí možnost reálného leteckého, panoramatického nebo 3D pohledu. Rozsáhlé množství obsahu, firem a turistických bodů zájmu. Umožňuje vyhledávání, plánování tras...




					de.mapy.cz
				



Aber da der Friedhof am *Dobersberg* erhalten bleibt, hat vermutlich auch der Denkmalsschutz seinen Segen gegeben


----------



## Raumfahrer (26. August 2021)

leler schrieb:


> :-( Ein Jammer, dass sich auch dort wieder eine Beton- und Lärmschneise durch die Landschaft fressen wird :-(











						Klage S177
					

BUND Sachsen klagt gegen das Verkehrsvorhaben "S 177 Ortsumgehung Wünschendorf/ Eschdorf" (bei Dresden) und drängt auf naturschutzfachliche Nachbesserungen.




					www.bund-sachsen.de
				




Wobei dieser sogenannte 'BUND' seine Klage inzwischen zurück gezogen hat.
Dort am Doberberg wird es übrigens keine Grünbrücke geben - "zu teuer".

Weitere Informationen zu diesem Thema finden sich unter anderem hier: https://www.christian-hartmann.eu/s-177-kommt/mehr-als-ein-wahlversprechen/

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...orf-und-eschdorf-fertigstellen-baustart-jetzt

Sry fürs OT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (30. August 2021)

Ist natürlich gelöst und es kann weitergehen hier...


----------



## slup (30. August 2021)

Dann ist Niceshoot an der Reihe.


----------



## Niceshoot (31. August 2021)

Ok, ich habe leider nicht wirklich viel zur Auswahl.  Das meiste ist zu leicht erkennbar.

Aber ich versuche.


----------



## mw.dd (31. August 2021)

Niceshoot schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe leider nicht wirklich viel zur Auswahl.  Das meiste ist zu leicht erkennbar.
> 
> Aber ich versuche.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1331534


Panoramaweg oberhalb von Pillnitz


----------



## Niceshoot (31. August 2021)

Recht hast du.


----------



## mw.dd (1. September 2021)

Ich gebe frei, habe kein Foto.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (3. September 2021)

Dann frage ich mal in die Runde.
Wo befindet sich dieser Türbogen?


----------



## Faszi (6. September 2021)

Bilde mir ein irgendwo in der Oberlausitz


----------



## Rennbootlenker (7. September 2021)

das ist leider eine ganz falsche ecke.
die Reste dieser Kapelle stehen in Westsachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (7. September 2021)

Die Kapelle steht im Schlosspark von Wechselburg.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (7. September 2021)

Ja, genau so ist es.


----------



## Orwell (7. September 2021)

Wo befinde ich mich denn hier?


----------



## leler (7. September 2021)

An der Mulde? .-)


----------



## Orwell (7. September 2021)

Es ist eine der drei Mulden richtig, nur welche und wo?


----------



## leler (7. September 2021)

Vielleicht die Freiberger mit Blick auf Eichberg und Leisnig (rechts) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (7. September 2021)

Absolut richtig! Das ging schnell, du darfst


----------



## leler (8. September 2021)

Upps, bin überrascht! Danke! Um ehrlich zu sein: Das war nur geraten 
Muss in den nächsten Stunden erstmal ein Rätselfoto suchen - melde mich aber in Kürze...


----------



## leler (9. September 2021)

Hoffe, wir hatten dies hier noch nicht? 
Wir wechseln den Fluß, bleiben aber in Sachsen.
Wo war ich hier im Juni?


----------



## Faszi (9. September 2021)

Röder


----------



## kodak (9. September 2021)

Novalis würde eventuell sagen: auf einer Höh, neben dem Fluss der woanders Labe heißt, ein "totes Häuschen" steht neben dir und ein batzdörfiges Schloss ist gar wohlfeil in der Nähe


----------



## leler (9. September 2021)

Die Literaturkenner 
Denke, Kodak ist hier vollkommen auf der richtigen Spur und hat sozusagen gelöst!
Schade, ich hatte gehofft, noch ein paar Tipps per Foto loszuwerden 
Diese folgen heute Abend, wenn ich wieder am Stromnetz bin... Bis dann..


----------



## kodak (9. September 2021)

nun wer einmal die herrliche Gegend der linkselbischen Täler an der Elbe zwischen Dresden und Meißen erkundet hat war auch am Totenhäuschen kurz vor dem Schloss Batzdorf, dort steht diese Stele mit der Inschrift die Leler uns zeigte, Novalis ist kein Grieche oder römischer Schreiberling sondern der Philosoph von Hardenberg...ich warte mal bis Leler seine Bilder uns zeigen konnte


----------



## leler (9. September 2021)

Absolut richtig! 
Dass die Location bekannt sein würde, hatte ich schon geahnt, aber nicht damit, dass auch die Inschriften so gründlich gelesen werden 
Hier kommen die Bilder, die noch geplant waren:











Und für die Freunde von Inschriften noch eine Zugabe 



@kodak : Mach weiter!


----------



## kodak (10. September 2021)

So, dann wollen wir mal schauen wo dieses seltsame Etwas stehen könnte, wofür es genutzt wird oder einfach nur ein Teil eines lost places?


----------



## leler (10. September 2021)

Auf den Bus warten mag man da eigentlich nicht. Aber vielleicht war hier ein kreative Platzwart eines Fußballplatzes am Werk? Zumindest könnte man die Gästemannschaft gut einsperren und am Auswechseln hindern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (10. September 2021)

@leler das ist noch niedriger als man vermutet, aber das hat natürlich auch einen Grund der nicht sportlicher Natur ist


----------



## mk100 (10. September 2021)

Grubenbahnwagon? Aber wo ist man in der "Neuzeit" waagerecht eingefahren?


----------



## kodak (10. September 2021)

@mk100 das klingt doch schon mal gut und die Frage ist berechtigt, hängt aber mit meinem Standort zusammen...also ein Wagon um im unterirdisch Personen zu transportieren, kann aber muß ja kein Bergwerk sein


----------



## mk100 (10. September 2021)

Tunnelbau?


----------



## kodak (10. September 2021)

@mk100 vollkommen richtig...aber wo bin ich


----------



## kodak (10. September 2021)

ein wenig Spam ;-)


----------



## Faszi (10. September 2021)

Pirna


----------



## kodak (10. September 2021)

@Faszi naheliegend aber leider nicht richtig


----------



## Raumfahrer (10. September 2021)

Freital


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (10. September 2021)

@Raumfahrer hätte auch sein können aber leider nicht richtig...es wird aber wärmer


----------



## kodak (11. September 2021)

Werden wir etwas musikalisch, unvergessen 




Doch ebenso gibt es versteckte... 🙂


----------



## kodak (12. September 2021)

Der Tipp zum Sonntag...muss da unbedingt eine Baustelle sein oder könnte es auch einen anderen Grund geben, man beachte dabei den gestrigen Tipp dabei intensiver, @Faszi hatte ja die Baustelle in Pirna der B172 im Kopf und der @Raumfahrer den Wasserlösungsstollen in Freital und dort war es schon wärmer als in Pirna...Autofahrer werden es übrigens kaum jemals zu Gesicht bekommen, Radfahrer schon eher, obwohl eine gut ausgebaute Straße direkt vorbeiführt...


----------



## Niceshoot (12. September 2021)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn Freital wärmer ist, dass es in Gittersee der ehemalige Bergbaubetrieb “Willi Agatz“ ist.


----------



## kodak (12. September 2021)

@Niceshoot nein, leider nicht...
Also noch einmal zusammengefasst
Hat natürlich mit Baustellen im Berg zu tun aber ist kein Bergwerk oder Bergbau

Was singt der Freddy: we are the....ich schrieb davon gibt es auch versteckte

Das ist kein Schrott oder so, das wird bestimmt irgendwann und irgendwo auf dieser Welt wieder eingesetzt und ebenso könnte es danach wieder dort stehen wo man es jederzeit "besichtigen" kann...

Mit der Straße ist gerade für Radfahrer sehr interessant, da plötzlich auch für sie kein durchkommen mehr, dann gab es wilde Wege um doch wieder hinzukommen, der ist jetzt frisch asphaltiert und wird bald offiziell eröffnet, 150 m, nicht so direkt wie früher aber...Autofahrer kamen schon längere Zeit nicht mehr durch aber das hat einen anderen Grund, sie werden auch niemals mehr... 

Freital ist wärmer als Pirna, da näher und auch auf fluider Basis ist mein Standort sehr verbunden mit Freital


----------



## odolmann (13. September 2021)

Ich tippe auf eine Pilzzucht Untertage, nur wo und wer ist mir absolut nicht klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (13. September 2021)

@odolmann nein, es wird ja immer  interessanter...naja versteckte Champions👌 aber wenn man mal das denglish in reines englisch umwandelt kommen wir der Sache näher auf die ich hinaus möchte...

Wir bleiben mal schön am Tageslicht...

Welches Fluid verbindet man denn mit Freital? 🥴 Wohin geht es dann...


----------



## Niceshoot (13. September 2021)

Es könnte der Felsenkeller sein.


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. September 2021)

Die Sieger im Bier brauen? 
Wobei ich noch eine Grubenbahn flußaufwärts im Angebot hätte..., in Dorfhain.


----------



## kodak (13. September 2021)

@Niceshoot ist es nicht aber wir haben uns schon sehr genähert, auch mit der schicken Straße und der Sackgasse könnte passen, nur das mit den Radfahrern nicht und das kein Berg wirklich in direkter Nähe ist...

Kleiner Tipp, das Fluid weiter verfolgen und das vielleicht in maps? Neben den hier zu sehenden Exemplaren ist da noch ein Aufbewahrungsplatz gleich daneben...

@Raumfahrer nein keine Grubenbahn, kein Bergbau im Sinne Rostoffe zu gewinnen, da war @Faszi schon am besten mit Pirna vom Sinn dieser Wagen...

Der versteckte oder unsichtbare Champion hat auch mal eine Rolle bei einer weitreichenden Störung an der 
Rheintalbahn


----------



## kodak (15. September 2021)

Keiner eine Idee oder Zeit Google maps zu bemühen...okay dann ein neuer Tipp, genau gegenüber meines Standortes war vor einmal nicht zu langer Zeit eine Wehranlage für einen fast vergessenen aber nun teilweise wieder freigelegten Kanal mit einigen Mühlen...


----------



## kodak (21. September 2021)

Die Straße zwischen dem Fluss mit dem nicht mehr existenten Wehr und dem Standort der Fahrzeuge ändert übrigens genau hier ihren Namen...
Gesperrt ist sie im weiteren Verlauf übrigens weil ein anderes Bauwerk saniert werden müsste aber auch weil dahinter eine Fabrik steht die nicht mehr wollte das man quasi durch ihr Firmengelände fährt, dessen Fahrzeuge werden seit kurzem umgeflaggt...


----------



## kodak (24. September 2021)

damit es hier weitergeht ;-)






so sieht es der Satellit ;-)

seine Brüder und Schwestern sind hinter einem Zaun ein paar Meter weiter die Strasse hinab gelagert ... halt schlechter für den Fotografen, deswegen die frei zugänglichen genommen als Motiv


----------



## slup (24. September 2021)

Hofmühlenstraße/ Fabrikstraße in Dresden ist der Standort. Ich hatte immer flussaufwärts gesucht.
Kodak: Was hat es mit dem Champion auf sich?


----------



## kodak (24. September 2021)

@slup die Firma Metallbau Dresden, member of Herrenknecht AG, die sind ein hidden champion, weil weltmarktführend bei Tunnelvortriebsmaschinen und leider in den Medien wo bei Rastatt sich die Gleise gesenkt haben, jetzt ist dort die komplette Maschine in Beton gegossen...also was man sieht wird halt immer wieder mal eingesetzt...der Graben wurde erst 1937 verfüllt, die Straße ist dann wegen der Probleme an der Nossener Brücke gesperrt und seit einiger Zeit, weil die drewag, jetzt Sachsen Energie die Durchfahrt komplett gesperrt hatte auch für Radfahrer, jetzt kann man aber die oederaner Straße nutzen und der Trampelpfad ist jetzt ein breiter Asphaltweg geworden...naja wenn felsenkeller heißer als freital ist dann dachte ich die Richtung wäre geklärt @slup weiter geht es...


----------



## slup (24. September 2021)

Dann lassen wir mal die Weißeritz in die Elbe fließen. Wer kennt den Standort dieser Hochwassermarke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (24. September 2021)

Altkaditz?


----------



## slup (24. September 2021)

Wie kommst Du darauf?
Aber stimmt natürlich. Die Marke steht am Stichweg zur Frauenbucht.


----------



## kodak (24. September 2021)

@slup ich kenne die Frauenbucht nicht aber ist quasi mein Vorgarten die ganze Gegend...für mich ist es die Stichstrasse in Altkaditz mit der markanten Hochwassermarke...🙂

Aber schnell weiter, weg von Hochwassergebieten und wieder ein wenig ⚒, richtiger und kein Tunnelbau, nur wo?


----------



## mr.malcom (24. September 2021)

Hier so ungefähr? +-10m 😉


----------



## kodak (24. September 2021)

@mr.malcom vollkommen richtig in Leupoldishain zur Erinnerung an den Uranbergbau


----------



## mr.malcom (24. September 2021)

Dann geht es gleich weiter:





Wo steht dieses Häuschen?


----------



## kodak (25. September 2021)

Ich bin mir sicher es schon einmal gesehen zu haben...grenzen wir mal ein, also saechsische Schweiz als Gebiet, 1889 könnte mit 800 Jahren wettiner zusammenhängen...


----------



## Faszi (25. September 2021)

Alte Schmiede Steinbruchspfad Wehlen





						Auf den Spuren der Steinbrecher
					






					www.steinbruchfuehrungen.de


----------



## mr.malcom (25. September 2021)

@Faszi dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Weitermachen 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (26. September 2021)

Hab grad nix geeignetes, gebe hiermit frei


----------



## mr.malcom (27. September 2021)

Und ich Schussel bemerke grade das ich gas gleiche Foto schonmal als Rätsel gepostet habe...





Blos net alt werde 🤪


----------



## kodak (27. September 2021)

Na dann kannst du ja jetzt deine Jugend beweisen


----------



## mr.malcom (27. September 2021)

Danke, da lass ich der Jugend den Vortritt. Oder hast du mit google Bildersuche und dem alten Rätsel gelöst?


----------



## kodak (27. September 2021)

@mr.malcom das musst du den @Faszi fragen...er hatte gelöst und freigegeben 

Andere Frage bei der Gelegenheit, Leupoldishain kam ja auch wie aus der Pistole geschossen, kanntest du es direkt?


----------



## mr.malcom (27. September 2021)

@kodak ich sag ja: blos net alt werde.

An dem Fördertum-Umlenkrad? in Leupo fahr ich ab und zu mal mit dem Rad vorbei. 
Daher kannte ich den Anblick direkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (27. September 2021)

@mr.malcom ich glaube zu wissen dass dies bei faszi und mir schon zu spät ist...wir sind quasi alt


----------



## Faszi (11. Oktober 2021)

Muss ich es eben doch selber machen, wo bin ich?


----------



## leler (11. Oktober 2021)

Leipzig: Johannapark neben dem Clara-Zetkin-Park ?


----------



## Faszi (11. Oktober 2021)

leler schrieb:


> Leipzig: Johannapark neben dem Clara-Zetkin-Park ?


Leider kalt bis sehr kalt..


----------



## slup (16. Oktober 2021)

Zeit für einen Hinweis


----------



## Faszi (16. Oktober 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Zeit für einen Hinweis


Na guuut...


----------



## slup (18. Oktober 2021)

Eindrucksvolle Hecke. Der Ort ist mir aber unbekannt.
Gibt es zu dem Park ein Schloß dazu?


----------



## Faszi (18. Oktober 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Eindrucksvolle Hecke. Der Ort ist mir aber unbekannt.
> Gibt es zu dem Park ein Schloß dazu?


Na da habe ich auch gedacht: "Wenn du da Hecke schneiden musst...."
Es gibt dazu ein Palais und ein Altes Schloß


----------



## slup (18. Oktober 2021)

Dann wird es wohl der Barockgarten Zabeltitz sein. Muss ich mal vorbeifahren.


----------



## Faszi (18. Oktober 2021)

Bingo!! Lohnt sich mal anzuschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (18. Oktober 2021)

Dann gleich weiter.
Wie ist der Name dieser ursprünglich sorbischen Siedlung?


----------



## Th. (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich meine, das ist Roßwein.
Bin ich mal durchgeradelt - eines der totesten Nester nach meinem Empfinden...


----------



## slup (18. Oktober 2021)

Kann gut sein. Ich bin auch nur vorbeigeradelt. Etwas weiter die Mulde aufwärts kommt dann noch das ehemalige Kloster Altzella. 



 
Th. bitte das nächste Bild.


----------



## Th. (20. Oktober 2021)

Diese Aussicht/Sonnenterrasse war vor ein paar Jahren noch nicht vorhanden - Borki machts möglich...
Ist übrigens nicht mein Rad im Bild, ich habe es gerade noch so aus eigener Kraft geschafft...
äh - wohin?


----------



## slup (21. Oktober 2021)

Kenne den Ort nicht. Tippe aber mal auf das Lausitzer Bergland. Sieht auf jeden Fall einladend aus.


----------



## Th. (21. Oktober 2021)

Lausitzer Bergland ist erstmal richtig. 
Die Sonnenterrasse mit dem Fest-/Veranstaltungssaal wurde im Herbst 2020 eingeweiht und gehört zu einer bekannten Gastwirtschaft (ich meine, die kennst du, @slup).


----------



## slup (21. Oktober 2021)

Dann ist es wohl die Bergwirtschaft auf dem Bieleboh.


----------



## Th. (21. Oktober 2021)

Dann wird das wohl richtig sein .

Im I-Net ist außer dem - nur für privilegierte - SZ-Plus Artikel dieser zu finden.


----------



## slup (21. Oktober 2021)

Wohin hat es mich hier verschlagen und wofür steht das Kreuz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (21. Oktober 2021)

Sieht nach Erzgebirge aus


----------



## slup (21. Oktober 2021)

Soweit richtig


----------



## slup (22. Oktober 2021)

Weite Landschaft 





(500m nördlich des Kreuzes)


----------



## Faszi (22. Oktober 2021)

Ist das noch Sachsen oder schon Böhmen?


----------



## slup (22. Oktober 2021)

Böhmen grenznah


----------



## leler (22. Oktober 2021)

Bei der Landschaft muss ich spontan an Moldava bei Holzhau/Neuhermsdorf denken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (22. Oktober 2021)

@leler: Mit Moldau liegst Du ganz gut


----------



## leler (22. Oktober 2021)

Jupp, ich hatte versehentlich auf der sächsischen Seite gesucht, vergeblich. Dabei war es so einfach. Es ist dieses Kreuz hier: https://de.mapy.cz/s/muragugoze und steht für den ehemaligen Ort Grünwald / Pastviny: http://www.zanikleobce.cz/index.php?detail=257517 . S.a. https://www.deinlexikon.de/wiki/Pastviny_(Moldava) / Habe den Rastplatz immer knapp verfehlt, weil die Route vieler CZ-Rennen meist knapp westlich davon am Wegweiser zum Friedhof nach Moldau abbiegen. Interessante Gegend. Eine Tour um die Flaje-Talsperre lohnt sich sicher .-)


----------



## slup (22. Oktober 2021)

@leler: Vorbildlich gelöst. Musst weitermachen.


Teile des abgetragenen Ortes leben irgendwo in der Slowakei weiter. Die nach dem Krieg in Grünwald angesiedelten Slowaken hatten irgendwann Heimweh und haben das Baumaterial per Zug in ihre alte Heimat verbracht. 





Die Alte Vogelbeeren-Allee ging früher durch die Ortschaft









Der Flaje Stausee lohnt sich auf jeden Fall




Wenn man schon mal dort ist lohnt sich der Aufstieg auf den Wieselstein 








Der alte Friedhof von Moldau mit deutschen Gräbern




Zum Gottesdienst gingen die Grünwalder in die Kirche von Moldau









Schneereste im Frühjahr


----------



## leler (23. Oktober 2021)

Danke @slup für die schönen Fotos! Interessante Gegend! Den Weg auf Bild #2 bin ich gefühlt schon zig mal gefahren, aber dann immer an den Büschen links auf den Plattenweg abgebogen, über den kleinen Bach und dann den Hügel rüber nach Moldau. Flaje Stausee muss ich mal extra erkunden / umrunden ...
Neues Foto folgt (hoffentlich) Sonntagabend. Bis dann...


----------



## leler (24. Oktober 2021)

leler schrieb:


> Perfekt! Genau, die Brücke wird am Stožecké sedlo/ Schöbersattel gebaut_:
> Anhang anzeigen 1155076_


Sah gerade zufällig: Die Brücke ist fertig und wurde am Freitag übergeben: https://www-ceskesvycarsko-cz.translate.goog/cs/informace/novinky/nova-turisticka-lavka-pres-stozecke-sedlo-je-v-provozu?_x_tr_sl=cs&_x_tr_tl=de&_x_tr_hl=de&_x_tr_pto=nui 
siehe auch Video.
Na, dann Ski frei!


----------



## Raumfahrer (24. Oktober 2021)

leler schrieb:


> Sah gerade zufällig: Die Brücke ist fertig und wurde am Freitag übergeben: https://www-ceskesvycarsko-cz.trans...r_sl=cs&_x_tr_tl=de&_x_tr_hl=de&_x_tr_pto=nui
> siehe auch Video.
> Na, dann Ski frei!


Sry, aber diese Brücke dort ist doch schon etwas länger fertig...

(Bild ist vom 28.September)
Alles recht gut gemacht. Neue Markierungen im Wald, komplett neue Wegführung. Sry für OT.


----------



## leler (24. Oktober 2021)

Danke! Vielleicht hatte die Politik-Prominenz nicht eher Zeit .-) Falls wir diesen Winter Schnee haben sollten, dann muss ich die neue Wegführung mal probieren...
---
Weiter geht's:

Wir bleiben grenznah - d.h. auf der südlichen Seite. Wo befindet sich diese Aussicht und was hat es mit ihr auf sich?
(weitere Fotos & Tipps folgen .-) ...)


----------



## leler (25. Oktober 2021)

Eine Sitzbank gibt es u.a. auch dort - wie es sich für eine Aussicht gehört:

Südlich der Sächsischen Grenze war nicht ganze Wahrheit .-) Genauso passend wäre östlich oder westlich... Hoffe, das hilft, die Region einzugrenzen .-)


----------



## leler (25. Oktober 2021)

Und ein Gipfelbuch, das ein "Ausblicksbuch" ist, da es ja nicht ganz am Gipfel ist .-)


----------



## slup (25. Oktober 2021)

Irgendwo im Schluckenauer Zipfel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (25. Oktober 2021)

Präzisiere mich. Ist das auf dem Pirschken (Hrazeny) bei Kunratice?


----------



## leler (26. Oktober 2021)

@slup Das können wir fast schon gelten lassen. Dabei hätte ich noch einige Tipps gehabt .-)

Tipp 3: Und eine Hinweistafel ...


Tipp 4: ... zum Kreuz


Tipp 5: Der gesuchte Ort befindet sich nicht ganz auf dem Gipfel, sondern ein Stück unterhalb. Die Aussicht bekam ihren Namen nach dem kleinen (leicht zu übersehenden) Felsen und später nach dem Gedenkkreuz.


Tipp 6: Der Berg ist der höchste einer ganzen Bergkette, aber trotzdem ohne richtigen Aussichtspunkt. Im Gegensatz zu vielen Bergen ringsherum hatte er auch nie einem Aussichtsturm. Wahrscheinlich waren die Städte des Zipfels zu weit entfernt oder der Berg einfach zu unspektakulär.


Bleibt also nur noch die Frage: Was hat es damit auf sich?


----------



## slup (26. Oktober 2021)

Das Kreuz an der Ochsensteinaussicht erinnert an die Heimatfreunde und Begründer der hiesigen Sektion des Gebirgsvereins Franz und Eduard Bienert aus Schluckenau. 

"Beide Brüder wurden  in der schicksalhaften Nacht vor 30 Jahren von einem spielsüchtigen Nachbarn wegen nur ein paar Kronen für den Spielautomaten brutal ermordet. Der Täter war lange Zeit der Justiz entgangen. Erst viel später wurde ihm die Schuld nachgewiesen und eingesperrt. Vor drei Monaten wurde er freigelassen und  läuft seitdem auf freiem Fuß in Schluckenau herum. Eine grausame Ironie des Schicksals."



			Schluckenau – kulturverband.org


----------



## leler (27. Oktober 2021)

Perfekt!





Zum Kriminalfall gibt's u,a. hier noch einen ausführlichen Bericht.
Genug des Düsteren. Das Erbe der Brüder lebt fort u.a. im "Jarním Šluknovskem" (Schluckenauer Frühling), einer beliebten Laufveranstaltung durch den Zipfel und mitunter auch der Sächsischen Schweiz: https://jarnim-sluknovskem.webnode.cz/ . Und im Winter gibt es seit 60 Jahren (!) die "Brtnické ledopády" (Zeidler Eisfälle): http://www.dalkovepochody.cz/brtnicke_ledopady.htm Ein touristisches Highlight gleich hinter der Grenze im oberen Kirnitzschtal: https://www.ceskesvycarsko.cz/de/sehenswertes/sehenswurdigkeiten/zeidler-eisfaelle

Weiter geht's @slup !


----------



## slup (27. Oktober 2021)

Dann möchte ich mit dem nächsten Rätsel die Aufmerksamkeit auf eine wunderbare Landschaft ca. 30km südlich der Grenze D/CZ lenken. Wie heißt diese Landschaft und von welcher Erhebung aus ist dieses Foto gemacht?


----------



## Faszi (27. Oktober 2021)

Böhmisches Mittelgebirge, aber wo???


----------



## slup (27. Oktober 2021)

@Faszi: Das war der einfachere Teil. 
Noch als kleine Hilfe ein Bild vom selben Standort aus in eine andere Richtung fotografiert.


----------



## leler (28. Oktober 2021)

Bei so vielen Kegeln ist es schwer, den Überblick zu behalten .-) 
Sieht mir eher nach dem Süden des BöMiG aus...
Vielleicht zur Eingrenzung: Bestimmt linkselbig, nicht wahr?
Oblik hatten wir, glaube ich schon mal, daher mal ins Blaue: Vielleicht ein Kreuzberg wie dieser hier ?


----------



## slup (28. Oktober 2021)

@leler: Linkselbisch ist richtig. Der gesuchte Berg ist eher unscheinbar und liegt im Schatten einer anderen Sehenswürdigkeit. Jedoch ist der Ausblick in alle Richtungen genial. Hier noch eine andere Blickrichtung vom selben Standpunkt. Jetzt haben wir also 3 Ausblicke im Abstand von jeweils ca. 90 Grad. Bild 1 und 2 liegen sich ca. 180 Grad gegenüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (29. Oktober 2021)

Danke! Das Peilen vom Milleschauer über dessen kleinen Bruder Ostrý (auch _Šarfnštejn_ (deutsch _Scharfenstein_, auch _Wostrey_)) führt nach Süden ... zum *Holý vrch bei Sutom*: https://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holý_vrch_(České_středohoří,_458_m) & https://de.mapy.cz/s/cofabavere
Schöne Gegend! Den Süden des BöMiG muss ich unbedingt bei Gelegenheit mal wieder unter die Räder nehmen .-)
Welche Sehenswürdigkeit sollte man nebenan besuchen?
​


----------



## slup (30. Oktober 2021)

@leler: Gut gepeilt. Ist natürlich richtig.
Die meisten Wanderer besuchen die Burgruine Kostal. 



Vom Holy vrch hat man auch einen guten Blick auf Sutom mit der St. Peter und Paul Kirche.








Der Blick des von @leler erwähnten Ostry auf Milleschau




Zur Erkundung des Böhmischen Mittelgebirges sollte man vom Rad absteigen und die Gipfel zu Fuß erkunden. Jeder Berg hat seinen eigenen Charakter. Hier noch einige Eindrücke.

Auf dem Lovos




Aufstieg Oblik




Blick vom Oblik. Hinten rechts die Hasenburg




Obstbaumsavanne am Bergfuß



Mediterrane Vegetation













Oblik




Der Rana









Hier gibt es einen Gleitschirmfliegerstützpunkt




Die Hasenburg








Louny ist einen Abstecher Wert









Ebenso Schloß Libochowitz an der Eger


----------



## leler (30. Oktober 2021)

Danke für die schönen Fotos! (Spätens im Frühsommer am Wochenende also unbedingt mal wieder in die Gegend .-) ...) Die Fotos müssen erst einmal etwas wirken. Neues Rätselbild folgt daher mit etwas Abstand...


----------



## leler (1. November 2021)

Danke für die Fotos und Ausflugstipps!!!
(Wird 2022 nachgeholt, hoffe ich...)

Weiter geht's mit etwas aus dem tiefsten Sachsen:
Wo wird hier gebaut?


----------



## Raumfahrer (1. November 2021)

Das könnte das sogenannte Hell- oder Hellenhaus bei Moritzburg sein. 



Nach Jahrzehnten wird es wieder aufgebaut.


----------



## leler (1. November 2021)

Potzblitz! Mit so guten Augen fürs Detail hatte ich nicht gerechnet. Absolut richtig!

 

Mach weiter, @Raumfahrer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (2. November 2021)




----------



## leler (2. November 2021)

Bahnhof Jedlova am Tannenberg - kurz vorm Wegweiser. Du kommst den roten/gelbe/grünen Wanderweg von oben (Alter Prager Weg) und hast jetzt die Wahl zwischen Bahnhof/Kneipe links und rechts nach Tolstejn/Jedlova (Tollenstein/Tannenberg) .-)


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. November 2021)

Ja  
https://www.google.de/m?q=bahnhof+jedlova&client=ms-opera-mobile&channel=new&espv=1 
Vier Gleise, zwei Bahnsteige, dazu noch das Bahnhofsrestaurant. Und mit dem Auto kommt man dort nicht hin. Nur zu Fuß, mit dem Rad oder eben mit dem Zug. 
@leler Du darfst.


----------



## leler (2. November 2021)

Danke! Hoffe, dass es nicht zu einem Zweier-Duell wird  . Daher wieder etwas aus dem Kernbereich Sachsens:

Apropos Potz-Blitz! Wo hat hier der Blitz eingeschlagen? Gesucht ist der Name der Mühle am geblitzen Baum.


----------



## slup (2. November 2021)

Miniaturmühle Eichhörnchengrund, Gauernitz


----------



## leler (2. November 2021)

Das Detailwissen hier im Forum erschreckt mich wirklich  
100% richtig. Hätte nie gedacht, dass es bei 1. Bild gleich erraten wird. Beim 2. vielleicht gerade so: 


Die Auflösung:





Ab April wieder an Sonntagen 13-16 zu besichtigen: http://www.muehlen-im-triebischtal.de/akteure/schulzenmuehle.html 
s.a.
https://www.facebook.com/MDRSachsen/videos/die-schulze-mühle-bei-gauernitz/278887956742226/
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/re...bares-modell-hier-klappert-die-muehle-1569065

Weiter mit Dir, @slup !


----------



## slup (3. November 2021)

_@leler: Das Detailwissen hier im Forum erschreckt mich wirklich_

Dann dürfte das nächste Rätsel kein Problem sein. Welche Gaststätte ist gemeint und wo liegt diese?


----------



## slup (3. November 2021)

Dieser "Weg" führt an dem Schild vorbei


----------



## slup (5. November 2021)

Den Wanderweg 1 km weiter gefahren sieht es dann so aus.


----------



## slup (6. November 2021)

Bis in die 60er Jahre wurden in den Wirtschaftsgebäuden  . . . . . . . . . . .  verarbeitet. Die jetzige Gaststätte war das Wohnhaus des Besitzers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (7. November 2021)

Also entweder wird der Wanderweg von Fahrenden hier im Forum wenig radelnd genutzt oder Fotos mit Gravelbikes werden boykottiert .-)
Damit es nicht einschläft, werfe ich mal in den Ring:
Seifersdorfer Tal: Weg von der Marienmühle zur Niedermühle. 
Dazu würde vielleicht dieser Artikel passen?


----------



## slup (7. November 2021)

@leler: Mühle ist schon mal gut. Das Seifersdorfer Tal und die Röder ist des aber nicht.  
Damit wären dann nur noch 7 Buchstaben zu raten.
. . . . . . . m ü h l e


----------



## kodak (7. November 2021)

wenn ich einen Funken Ideen hätte würde ich gerne mitmachen, nein der Untersatz ist völlig egal...das es nicht im Seifersdorfer Tal ist war relativ klar, weil dieses schon befahren wird...


----------



## Raumfahrer (7. November 2021)

Evtl so in Richtung Hüttertal. Man kommt dann bei der Wallroda Talsperre raus.


----------



## slup (7. November 2021)

Ab 1961 war die Mühle Kinderferienheim und danach bis zur Wende VEB Ferienheim.
In den 90er Jahren übernahm eine Familie die Mühle. Seither kann man dort vor allem eine bestimmte heimische Spezialität essen.


----------



## slup (7. November 2021)

@Raumfahrer: Hüttertal ist es nicht.

Ein Teil des Tales in der die Mühle steht,  ist jedes Jahr für kurze Zeit voller Menschen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (7. November 2021)

slup schrieb:


> @Raumfahrer: Hüttertal ist es nicht.
> 
> Ein Teil des Tales in der die Mühle steht,  ist jedes Jahr für kurze Zeit voller Menschen.


Da würde ich ganz spontan sagen, Polenztal mit den Märzenbecher Wiesen. Dort ist die Bockmühle. Das klappt aber nicht so ganz mit den Tipps. 
Eine Backschüsselfabrik gab es dort auch noch in der Nähe. 

Weiter unten finden sich noch Scheibenmühle und Heeselichtmühle. 
Ich kann mich erinnern, dass der Wanderweg dort irgendwie durch ging. Aber ich war dort ewig nicht mehr...


----------



## mr.malcom (7. November 2021)

Das Wort vor der Mühle beginnt nicht zufällig mit K und endet mit N?


----------



## slup (7. November 2021)

Jetzt wird es langsam ganz heiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (7. November 2021)

Wild sollte man auch heiß essen... 🙂 also Frau Brille meint das dies wohl die Spezialität dort ist


----------



## mr.malcom (8. November 2021)

Ich würde noch 2 N kaufen. 🤪

Lösen darf gern jemand anders. Ohne den Tip von @Raumfahrer hätte ich nicht gelöst, mir kamen zwar die ersten beiden Bilder bekannt vor, aber erst mit dem Polenztal hat es klick gemacht.


----------



## kodak (8. November 2021)

Dann sollte der @Raumfahrer mal um die restlichen Buchstaben kümmern, @mr.malcom kann ja nicht lösen mit bestehenden Buchstaben k.....n und jetzt noch 2 N gekauft wird das wohl nichts werden, also ich tausche ein N gegen ein o und kaufe ein e... 🙂


----------



## mr.malcom (8. November 2021)

@kodak ok, ok, das Gedächtniss lässt halt langsam nach, hatte vergessen das ich gestern schon ein N hatte. 
Dann tausche eben ich eins der N gegen ein H. 😜


----------



## slup (8. November 2021)

K o n . e h n

Damit bleibt noch ein Buchstabe und die richtige Reihenfolge für @Raumfahrer übrig.
Dann wäre es vollbracht.


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. November 2021)

Ihr schiebt einen ja direkt zur Lösung:

 K N O C H E N M Ü H L E

Die fand sich leider nicht bei mapy cz. Und die analoge PapierKunststoff Karte der Sachsen Kartographie von der Sächsischen Schweiz reichte leider nicht bis dorthin. 

Bzgl eines neuen Rätsel Bild würde ich am Wochenende gern weiter machen oder ansonsten frei geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (8. November 2021)




----------



## Raumfahrer (14. November 2021)

Wo befindet sich dieses Bauwerk?


----------



## mathijsen (14. November 2021)

Sieht aus wie ein Resultat der Lehren, die aus dem Hochwasser 2002 gezogen wurden. Im Osterzgebirge?


----------



## slup (14. November 2021)

Hochwassersperrwerk Niederpöbel bei Schmiedeberg


----------



## Raumfahrer (14. November 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Hochwassersperrwerk Niederpöbel bei Schmiedeberg


Ist richtig.


----------



## slup (14. November 2021)

Ist schon ein rechts markantes Bauwerk. Man muss es bei Erzgebirgsrunden unweigerlich irgendwann passieren.

Das nächste Rätsel dürfte auch nicht schwer sein. Was für ein Handwerk übt der junge Mann aus und wo steht die Bronzeplastik?


----------



## kodak (17. November 2021)

Irgendwie kommt er mir bekannt vor, als Beruf würde ich mal sagen er ist ist in einem Steinbruch tätig...oder er zerkleinert Steine, also zum Beispiel für Erz... 
Na ja, er zerkleinert eher anderes, es ist der Fleischerbrunnen in Dohna.. 🙂


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. November 2021)

Es hat wohl eher mit einem Thriller von Rainer Erler zu tun....
Edit meint: evtl sollte ich mal dorthin radeln und dann ein Bild machen.


----------



## slup (17. November 2021)

Definitiv nix für Vegetarier.  Das Gerät ist eine Knopfaxt zum betäuben der Schlachttiere.
Dohna ist richtig. Weiter geht es mit @kodak.




 zum


----------



## kodak (17. November 2021)

@Raumfahrer während ich die Märkte so absuchte tauchte das gesuchte Motiv nahezu gleichzeitig mit deinem Hinweis auf, also erst schnell die richtige Antwort geschrieben und dann die Bestätigung in Form deiner Antwort gelesen, ja "Fleisch" ist schon ein krasser Roman... 🙂 

So, das Wetter musste man ja nutzen un so kam ich auch hierher 





Wo könnte es sein und warum steht er dort so allein im Wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (17. November 2021)

Der Treptestein


----------



## kodak (17. November 2021)

@Faszi vollkommen richtig...die ElternTrepte verloren alle 3 Söhne im 2. Weltkrieg...das ganze steht in einer Sackgasse in der Nähe des Waldbades Weixdorf


----------



## Faszi (17. November 2021)

Da könnteste wirklich heulen, alle Söhne verloren...Scheißkrieg!!

Hier gehts gleich weiter, wo bin ich und was sehen wir?


----------



## slup (17. November 2021)

Kurschwerter - Müsste zu irgendeinem Schloss gehören


----------



## Faszi (17. November 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Müsste zu irgendeinem Schloss gehören


eher Nein


----------



## Faszi (20. November 2021)

Es gibt einen Bezug zu einer ganz besonderen Textilie.


----------



## slup (20. November 2021)

Spitze?


----------



## Faszi (20. November 2021)

Nein, keine Spitze...


----------



## kodak (20. November 2021)

Bandweberei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (21. November 2021)

kodak schrieb:


> Bandweberei


Nein, wäre zu naheliegend....


----------



## slup (21. November 2021)

In der Lausitz?


----------



## Faszi (21. November 2021)

slup schrieb:


> In der Lausitz?


Ja


----------



## slup (21. November 2021)

Tja. Es gibt:
Damast in Großschönau
Flachs in Hirschfelde
C.G. Hoffmann Textilfabrik in Neugersdorf

Ist das Wappen auf dem Bild Bestandteil einer Zaun- oder Toranlage?


----------



## Faszi (21. November 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Tja. Es gibt:
> Damast in Großschönau
> Flachs in Hirschfelde
> C.G. Hoffmann Textilfabrik in Neugersdorf


und noch andere Sachen...
Bei der Textilie geht es wenig um die Herstellung


slup schrieb:


> Ist das Wappen auf dem Bild Bestandteil einer Zaun- oder Toranlage?


Nein


----------



## Faszi (25. November 2021)

Ich dreh mich mal rum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (25. November 2021)

Der Brunnen am ehemaligen Franziskanerkloster Zittau.
Die Textilie wird das ausgestellte Fastentuch sein.


----------



## Faszi (25. November 2021)

slup schrieb:


> Der Brunnen am ehemaligen Franziskanerkloster Zittau.
> Die Textilie wird das ausgestellte Fastentuch sein.


Alles richtig, weiter gehts mit @slup


----------



## slup (25. November 2021)

Dann zum nächsten Rätsel. Was haben wir hier vor uns und wo steht es?


----------



## Faszi (29. November 2021)

Sieht nach einem Denkmal für die Weltkriegsopfer aus


----------



## slup (29. November 2021)

@Faszi: Ein Opferdenkmal ist es eher weniger. Das Denkmal erinnert an ein konkretes historisches Ereignis unter internationaler Beteiligung.


----------



## naxo (1. Dezember 2021)

Innerhalb Napoleonischen Kriege?


----------



## slup (1. Dezember 2021)

@naxo: Ja


----------



## slup (1. Dezember 2021)

Ganz in der Nähe wird gegraben


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. Dezember 2021)

Irgendwo bei der Buck'schen Schweiz?


----------



## slup (2. Dezember 2021)

@Raumfahrer: Buck´sche Schweiz ist es nicht. Es befindet sich in Sachsen.

Bei dem Abbaugebiet in der Nähe wird nach einem besonderen Gestein gegraben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naxo (2. Dezember 2021)

Schlacht am Eichberg -> Eichberg Denkmal?


----------



## slup (2. Dezember 2021)

@naxo: Vollkommen richtig. Das zweite Bild ist vom Kaolinabbau in Caminau.


----------



## Faszi (2. Dezember 2021)

naxo schrieb:


> Schlacht am Eichberg -> Eichberg Denkmal?


Immer wieder schön was man hier so kennenlernt😃


----------



## slup (5. Dezember 2021)

@naxo: Machst Du weiter?


----------



## Faszi (11. Dezember 2021)

@naxo Huhu, du bist dran....


----------



## slup (16. Dezember 2021)

@naxo: Machst Du weiter oder gibst Du frei?


----------



## kodak (19. Dezember 2021)

@naxo könntest du dich bitte zu einer Entscheidung durchringen? Also bitte ein Bild einstellen oder freigegeben schreiben...ist ja nicht so das du nicht im Forum unterwegs bist, sagt jedenfalls das Tracking hier

@AlleHier ich würde eine Deadline für den 22.12 stellen, danach automatisch freigegeben?

Einen schönen 4. Advent euch allen


----------



## Pio1 (19. Dezember 2021)

kodak schrieb:


> Einen schönen 4. Advent euch allen


Danke,wünsche ich Euch auch.

Gruss


----------



## kodak (23. Dezember 2021)

Also, es ist freigegeben, auf geht's... 🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (23. Dezember 2021)

Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## kodak (24. Dezember 2021)

Ich weiß nicht wo es ist...aber ich ich weiß wo der eine oder andere von euch am 02. 01.2022 sein sollte, Neujahrsausfahrt an der Garnisonskirche in Dresden ist wieder angesagt, 10 Uhr geht es los... 🙂


----------



## Faszi (24. Dezember 2021)

Frohes Fest Euch allen!!

Hier noch ein Tip:


----------



## leler (24. Dezember 2021)

Schön, dass die Tradition der Neujahrsausfahrt wieder belebt wird!
Frohes Fest und angenehme Tage zwischen den Jahren!


----------



## kodak (2. Januar 2022)

@Faszi sieht aus wie ein Teich, mehr kann ich nicht beitragen also her mit den Tipps 

Alles Gute für 2022 wünsche ich euch allen...mindestens ein Rätselfreund hat ja heute an der Neujahrsausfahrt 2022 teilgenommen, die Rate darf gern gesteigert werden 🙂


----------



## leler (2. Januar 2022)

Fürchte, auf der Bank habe ich noch nicht ermüdet gerastet. Kann also ebenfalls leider nicht zur Lösung beitragen.
PS. Danke @kodak für die interessante Neujahrausfahrt! Hat mich sehr gefreut, alte Gesichter aus Vorpandemiezeiten wieder zu sehen .-) Bis mal wieder! Grüße aus Moritzburg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (2. Januar 2022)

@Faszi: Ein weiterer Tip wäre sicherlich hilfreich.


----------



## Faszi (2. Januar 2022)

Also wenn die Herrschaften der Neujahrsrunde sich 5 km Luftlinie in die richtige Richtung bewegt hätten dann wären sie genau am gesuchten Ort gelandet...


----------



## slup (2. Januar 2022)

Tja, müsste man nur noch wissen wo die Neujahrsrunde lang ging


----------



## Faszi (2. Januar 2022)

@slup Ich meine den Startpunkt der Neujahrstour


----------



## kodak (3. Januar 2022)

Also Start war an der Garnisonskirche, 5km ist nicht wirklich weit und eigentlich mein Revier ausser es ist die Heide...
Es sieht recht offen aus dort, also eher nicht Priesnitzgrund, dann hätten wir den Otterteich, der würde von der Entfernung ungefähr passen, dann nehme ich diesen als Lösung... 🙂


----------



## Faszi (3. Januar 2022)

@kodak Wo ist der Otterteich?


----------



## kodak (3. Januar 2022)

@Faszi bestimmt nicht da wo die Bank steht und natürlich der Olterteich, der dann hier wäre 
Olterteich








						Olterteich · 01109 Dresden
					

★★★★★ · See




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Faszi (3. Januar 2022)

Leider falsch, die Lösung hat etwas ausländisches...


----------



## kodak (3. Januar 2022)

schwierig, schwierig, ich habe mal einen 5 km Radius um die Garnisonskirche gelegt  ... das macht es nicht wirklich einfacher, denn da ist für mich nichts "ausländisches" an einem Gewässer sichtbar, aber vielleicht hilft es jemanden bei der Lösungssuche 

Kartenradius


----------



## leler (3. Januar 2022)

Hmm, dann könnte es sowohl in der Stadt als auch in der Heide sein ... Irgendwie hat es auch etwas "renaturiertes" und könnte im Umfeld eines Gewerbegebiets sein. Ich werfe mal die Gegend um die Chipfabrik an der Königsbrücker / Thümmelsberg / Bahnstrecke / Priesnitzgrund ins Rennen ... .-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (3. Januar 2022)

leler schrieb:


> Hmm, dann könnte es sowohl in der Stadt als auch in der Heide sein ... Irgendwie hat es auch etwas "renaturiertes" und könnte im Umfeld eines Gewerbegebiets sein. Ich werfe mal die Gegend um die Chipfabrik an der Königsbrücker / Thümmelsberg / Bahnstrecke / Priesnitzgrund ins Rennen ... .-)


zu weit nördlich...


----------



## DeluXer (3. Januar 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> denn da ist für mich nichts "ausländisches" an einem Gewässer sichtbar



Naja die Heidemühle fällt mir da noch ein. Piroggen und polnische Bratwurst


----------



## Faszi (3. Januar 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Heidemühle


Ist 1,6 km vom gesuchten Ort entfernt


----------



## kodak (3. Januar 2022)

so, ich habe jetzt mal die beiden Radien 5km und 1,6 km übereinander gelegt ... das "ausländische" für einen Sachsen könnte der Rennsteig sein, dort ist der Kranichsee ganz in der Nähe, die andere Überschneidungen der beiden Kreise ergibt die Alte 6 mit dem Schneise 3 Wasser wo auch eine Bank eingezeichnet wäre, da fehlt mir dann aus "ausländische" aber, vom Schnittpunkt würde es aber genau passen (der Kranichsee wäre unschärfer

















Ich entscheide mich aber für den Kranichsee


----------



## Faszi (3. Januar 2022)

@kodak Kranichsee mit der Marybank ist richtig, das ausländische ist die Bezeichnung "Schwedenschlucht" welche aber nur in hohen Zoomstufen erkennbar ist, dachte nicht das es so unbekannt ist aber es ist eben etwas neben dem Weg und für uns mit dem "Tunnelblick" auf dem Rad nicht wahrnehmbar😉


----------



## kodak (3. Januar 2022)

@Faszi das macht es ja gerade aus hier, neue Blickwinkel oder ganz neue Ecken kennenlernen, also danke für die Inspiration dort mal vorbei zu schauen, gestern ging es weiter westlich durch die Pampa... 

Wo genießen denn diese wachsamen Zeitgenossen den Ausblick?



Ein gesundes Jahr 2022 euch allen...


----------



## kodak (4. Januar 2022)

Da ich nicht eingrenzen kann seit wann die Späher dort zu sehen sind, hier ein wenig mehr Input, der junge Herr ist definitiv schon länger da


----------



## slup (4. Januar 2022)

Ich kann nur raten. Irgendwo in Radebeul?


----------



## kodak (4. Januar 2022)

Leider nein, sie würden es auch nicht sehen können... 🙂...was unter anderem der Blickrichtung geschuldet ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (5. Januar 2022)

Oh, keiner eine Idee...bin verwundert weil dort eigentlich reger Verkehr von Spaziergängern und auch Fahrrädern (Crosser oder Mtb sind zu empfehlen) ist...wie man sehen kann hat der Grundstücksinhaber ein gewisses Faible für Kunst, aber auch ein Herz für Hunde und sogar Videoüberwachung...naja...dieser Blickwinkel würde Radebeul einschließen, wenn es denn topographisch gehen würde...


----------



## Faszi (5. Januar 2022)

Denke irgendwie an Elbhang, Weißer Hirsch oder so...


----------



## kodak (5. Januar 2022)

@Faszi leider nicht, aber im Gegensatz zu Radebeul kann man den Weißen Hirsch direkt sehen...aber es sollte schon etwas Sicht sein, ca. 11km entfernt


----------



## docrobin (5. Januar 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> so, ich habe jetzt mal die beiden Radien 5km und 1,6 km übereinander gelegt ... das "ausländische" für einen Sachsen könnte der Rennsteig sein, dort ist der Kranichsee ganz in der Nähe, die andere Überschneidungen der beiden Kreise ergibt die Alte 6 mit dem Schneise 3 Wasser wo auch eine Bank eingezeichnet wäre, da fehlt mir dann aus "ausländische" aber, vom Schnittpunkt würde es aber genau passen (der Kranichsee wäre unschärfer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Faszi und Kodak, ich war heute mal am Kranichsee, weil mir dort noch nie eine Bank aufgefallen war. Der steile Hang hinter der Bank wollte auch gar nicht zu dem Kranichsee am Rennsteig passen, den ich kenne.





Inzwischen habe ich den Tümpel in der Heide mit der Marybank zumindest auf der Karte gefunden: https://www.komoot.de/plan/@51.0979...p[0][id]=657701&sport=mtb&waypoint=hl:2881530. Laut OSM befindet er sich an der Alten 6 und wird von dem "Schneise 3 Wasser" gespeist. Einen Namen konnte ich nicht entdecken. Ich bin da bestimmt auch schonmal vorbeigefahren, werde die Ecke aber demnächst mal richtig erkunden und kurz auf der Marybank pausieren. Danke also für den Tipp.


----------



## kodak (6. Januar 2022)

@docrobin danke für die Richtigstellung, ja der 2. Punkt war ja auch das Ergebnis der geometrischen Berechnung an Hand der Angaben vom @Faszi, die Bank ist ja auch bei osm angezeigt...also schaue ich mir bei Gelegenheit beides mal an...auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht dran wäre mache ich mal weiter mit meinem Rätsel, bin immer noch verwundert das keiner es kennt, also ein wenig mehr Sicht


----------



## slup (6. Januar 2022)

Loschwitzer Wiesenweg in Richtung Gare de la Lune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (6. Januar 2022)

@slup leider nein, wäre auch mit der Sicht auf den Weißen Hirsch und die 11km bis dahin schwierig...

Warum nutzt keiner mal die Fähre oder eine Brücke


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. Januar 2022)

Evtl oben bei Burgstädtel, wenn man vom Langen Berg kommt...?


----------



## kodak (6. Januar 2022)

@Raumfahrer leider auch nein aber die Elbseite ist schon mal richtig...die Entfernung würde auch gut passen ...

Ein kleiner Tipp, geht man den Weg weiter (also quasi im Rücken des Fotografen) so kommen unmittelbar zwei bedeutende Landmarken, die eine ist modern und weithin sichtbar, die andere hatte einmal eine große Zeit, sie sollte sogar sehr bedeutend sein aber wurde dann doch um eine Stufe herabgestuft ... früher konnte man den Weg auch geradeaus einfach folgen, seit einiger Zeit sollte (muss) man einen Schlenker einlegen ...


----------



## kodak (7. Januar 2022)

Ein letzter Blick zurück...


----------



## kodak (8. Januar 2022)

Weiter geht es...nein das ist nicht am gesuchten Punkt, sondern ist ein Hinweis auf eine der beiden Landmarken im Rücken des Fotografen (die eine ca. 30m, die andere ca. 100m entfernt)


----------



## Faszi (8. Januar 2022)

Borsberg


----------



## kodak (8. Januar 2022)

Ja, den kann ich auch vom Standpunkt aus sehen, die Erdmännchen zeigen die Richtung🙂 aber das war nicht der Tipp


----------



## kodak (9. Januar 2022)

Tipps zum Sonntag:

Die Erdmännchen sehen natürlich auch die höchste Erhebung von Dresden in Blickrichtung hervorragend...

Unweit des Standpunktes war einmal ein beliebtes Ausflugslokal...dort war auch ein Steinbruch auf ein Gestein was eigentlich weiter östlich namensgebend ist...

Weiter westlich der Erhebung wurde eine Zeit Steinkohle gefördert und nicht auf der Straße abtransportiert...

Die moderne Landmarke ist seit 1993 dort zu sehen...

Kennt man den Standort zeigt die Google Bildersuche auch die Erdmännchen, das herabgestufte Gegenstück zum Borsbergfoto von mir und den ganzen Ausblick...


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. Januar 2022)

@kodak Du warst bei der Goldenen Höhe, auf dem Höhenweg. Dort war ganz früher eine Gaststätte und ist immer noch eine Vermessungssäule.
 Diese Hausnummer 152 war etwas sehr irritierend.  



und mit der zweiten Landmarke ist dieser Mobilfunkmast gemeint.


----------



## kodak (9. Januar 2022)

@Raumfahrer vollkommen richtig, es ist der Gohlig, oftmals als goldene Höhe bezeichnet, doch so hieß das Gasthaus...es wurde dort übrigens bis 1914 Sandstein abgebaut, ja mit der Hausnummer kann ich eigentlich auch nur für einen Scherz halten, da wohnt ja niemand wirklich, ist ein Gartengrundstück








						Gohlig – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Seit der Verbindungstrasse nach Goppeln ist der Weg nach Bannewitz, getrennt, man muß halt einen kleinen Schlecker machen jetzt...

Eigentlich sollte der Gohlig ein Punkt erster Ordnung werden, wie der Borsberg, wurde dann aber auf Grund fehlender Sicht auf 2. Ordnung herabgestuft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (10. Januar 2022)




----------



## Raumfahrer (14. Januar 2022)

Guten Morgen.... Anscheinend hat bisher noch niemand eine Idee gehabt, wo ich genau war... 
Deshalb habe ich mal ein Bild von der Aussicht gemacht:



Leider ist mir beim Entwickeln des Films irgendetwas schief gegangen. Naja, vielleicht erkennt man trotzdem etwas.


----------



## leler (14. Januar 2022)

Hmm, wenn ich meine Augen auf invers stelle .-) dann sehe ich vorn Sandstein, in der Mitte ein Dorf mit Damm (Hochwasserschutz?) und hinten eine Bergkette am Horizont (Ostergebirgskamm?) ... > Übergang Sächsische Schweiz > Ostergebirge > Region Gottleuba? 
(Das Becken in Liebstadt ist es wohl nicht, leider.)
​


----------



## kodak (14. Januar 2022)

@Raumfahrer als kodak kann ich Dir da helfen, so solltest Du also die Landschaft gesehen haben, vielleicht hilft es jemand anderem auch  das Rätsel zu lösen, ich kann es nicht :-(


----------



## leler (15. Januar 2022)

@Raumfahrer Ich glaube wir brauchen den näcshten Tipp .-) Ich hätte geschworen, dass das in der Mitte ein Wasserrückhaltebecken ist. Von dem kann es ja eigentlich nicht so viele in Sachsen geben. Aber zu keinem passt die markante quadratische erhöhte Fläche :-( Vielleicht bin ich auch ganz auf dem Holzweg ... Ist denn auf dem Bild einen wasserwirtschaftliche Anlage versteckt?


----------



## kodak (15. Januar 2022)

@leler ich würde bei dem "Rückhaltebecken" eher auf einen Pferdeparcours tippen, dazu passt auch das Gut davor und die beiden Einlagerungshallen (die halbrunden Gebilde, diese waren mir auch schon im Negativ aufgefallen)

@Raumfahrer gehe ich richtig in meiner Annahme das wir hinten rechts als markante Erhebung den Spicak (Sattelberg bei Oelsen) sehen?


----------



## Raumfahrer (16. Januar 2022)

So sah es dort übrigens vor einer Woche aus, etwas anderer Blickwinkel. 
Gestern sah es ähnlich aus, wie auf dem Bild, welches @kodak freundlicherweise rekonstruiert hat...  . 


leler schrieb:


> Ich hätte geschworen, dass das in der Mitte ein Wasserrückhaltebecken ist.


Keine Ahnung, was es mit dieser quadratischen Fläche auf sich hat. Die ist derzeit noch nicht mal bei opentopomap eingetragen.
Ein Wasserrückhaltebecken müsste irgendwo in der Landschaft sein, in Blickrichtung, aber eben leider irgendwie nicht sichtbar. 


kodak schrieb:


> gehe ich richtig in meiner Annahme das wir hinten rechts als markante Erhebung den Spicak (Sattelberg bei Oelsen) sehen?


Leider nein..., andere Richtung.


----------



## slup (16. Januar 2022)

@Raumfahrer 
Du bist auf dem Jagdstein und schaust in Richtung Gersdorf. Die Gebäude müssten zur Agrargenossenschaft Niederseidewitz gehören.


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. Januar 2022)

@slup Ja, Jagdstein ist richtig und Gersdorf auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (17. Januar 2022)

Die landwirtschaftlichen Gebäude sind bei maps dem Pferdeverein Gersdorf zugeordnet 
Gesetzte Markierung








						50°52'16.5"N 13°54'54.0"E · Bahretal
					

Bahretal




					maps.app.goo.gl
				



Damit war meine Vermutung mit dem Pferdestall ja ganz gut..


----------



## slup (17. Januar 2022)

Dann geht es mit diesem Winterbild weiter. Von welchem Standpunkt aus wurde es aufgenommen?


----------



## Th. (17. Januar 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was es mit dieser quadratischen Fläche auf sich hat. Die ist derzeit noch nicht mal bei opentopomap eingetragen.


Das ist der zum Reiterhof dazugehörige Reitplatz. 
Wurde ca. 2018 gebaut. Die Geländebegradigung dafür wurde durch eine Erdstoffablagerung "gefördert".


----------



## slup (18. Januar 2022)

Es gibt auch ein Kreuzchen


----------



## kodak (18. Januar 2022)

Kreuze gibt es auf dem Erzgebirgskamm einige...ich tippe einfach mal auf den höchsten Punkt des Osterzgebirges, den Pramenac, wenn auch ich die Aussicht anders in Erinnerung habe


----------



## slup (18. Januar 2022)

@kodak 
Damit liegst Du schon mal ganz gut. Aber wo ist der genaue Standort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (18. Januar 2022)




----------



## slup (18. Januar 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/ZEz3TuhRDw1Rq8rj6...


Lässt sich nicht öffnen


----------



## kodak (18. Januar 2022)

Angepasst


----------



## slup (18. Januar 2022)

@kodak: Das Kreuz im Film ist es nicht. Auf dem Suchbild ist gibt es keine Abspannung.


----------



## kodak (18. Januar 2022)

In der Nähe der wittichbaude steht ein unverspanntes...das Niklasberger Kreuz


----------



## slup (18. Januar 2022)

Yes. Souverän gelöst.


----------



## kodak (18. Januar 2022)

@slup bin da nur zum Langlauf ab und an, deshalb nur dunkle Erinnerungen 

Wo könnte ich hier gewesen sein...


----------



## Falco (18. Januar 2022)

Das ist die Unterführung zum Elberadweg nach der steilen Treppe.


----------



## kodak (18. Januar 2022)

@Falco leider kann ich nicht folgen, also wo das sein soll mit der Treppe, denke da an eine Unterführung bei Schöna...von meinem Standpunkt aus ist die Elbe doch ein Stück weg


----------



## Falco (18. Januar 2022)

Dann ist das eine Replika der einzig waren Unterführung mit Wasserlauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (18. Januar 2022)

Denke nicht das es eine Replika ist, also das Wasser und die Unterführung sind sehr real


----------



## Th. (18. Januar 2022)

Bei den Graffities bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber in der DD-Heide gibt's sowas auch.


----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2022)

@Th. Das ist schon ein sehr guter Ansatz, nur wo genau?


----------



## Th. (19. Januar 2022)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass, obwohl in der Heide herumplätzschernd, dieses Bächlein nicht in der Prießnitz mündet?


----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2022)

@Th. Diese Annahme ist völlig korrekt, irgendwann ist es die Elbe die @Falco so nah gesehen hatte, aber bis dahin... 🙂


----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2022)

Achso, es geht ja um Bilder...naja viel mehr zu erkennen gibt es nicht aber ist schon lang...



damit ist bewiesen das es nicht Elbtal ist, da ist nicht soviel Platz


----------



## DeluXer (19. Januar 2022)

Fährt über der Unterführung zufällig ein Zug in Richtung Langebrück?


----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2022)

@DeluXer ja, dieser Bahnhof wird auf alle Fälle passiert


----------



## DeluXer (19. Januar 2022)

Dann ist es vielleicht die Unterführung nach Langebrück am Forellenbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2022)

@DeluXer das ist natürlich vollkommen richtig 🙂...unscheinbar aber am Ende völlig problemlos kann man dort prima durch, nur würde ich es nicht versuchen im Wasserlauf zu fahren, da ist Eis stumpf dagegen...also weiter geht es mit @DeluXer


----------



## DeluXer (19. Januar 2022)

Dann probier ich das mal hier mit dem Bild:


----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2022)

Du stehst auf der Deponie 2 oberhalb der Stauffenbergallee...
Hellerblick
https://maps.app.goo.gl/LPeVFbAD9yqq4kuH8 

würde ich behaupten wollen... 🙂


----------



## DeluXer (19. Januar 2022)

Ja das stimmt. War wohl doch zu einfach 😅


----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2022)

@DeluXer du solltest zur Neujahrsausfahrt kommen





dann weiß man was bekannt ist...Spaß beiseite, ja ich denke für die Teilnehmer hier war es einfach aber das spielt am Ende keine Rolle, ist ja nur ein Spiel 

So, dann wollen wir mal schauen wohin es mich hier verschlagen hat...


----------



## Faszi (19. Januar 2022)

Das sieht mir aber mächtig nach Pulsnitzer Alpen aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (19. Januar 2022)

@Faszi so kann man sich täuschen, leider nein


----------



## Th. (20. Januar 2022)

Eher Oberlausitz mit freiem Blick zur Ostsee (mit der MS Boxberg  )


----------



## kodak (20. Januar 2022)

@Th. Die Spur ist wie immer perfekt gelegt, warum magst du nicht lösen, Heide war doch auch nicht wirklich ein Rätsel für dich... 🙂 Also Oberlausitz mit der ms Boxberg als Ankerpunkt ist vollkommen richtig


----------



## Th. (20. Januar 2022)

...aktuell keine gescheiten Rätselbilder...

Ich war letzten Sommer dort - der Waldzustand ist überall katastrophal...dafür hat man jetzt öfter freie Blicke in alle Richtungen. 
Somit kann ich nicht genau sagen wo du gerade bist. Mein Tipp wäre die Zufahrtsstraße auf den Czorneboh. Fast oben, ungefähr dort wo der Wanderweg zur Kneipe links abzweigt.


----------



## kodak (20. Januar 2022)

@Th. das ist doch schon mal ein sehr guter Anhaltspunkt aber dort direkt war ich nicht sondern eher hier


----------



## Faszi (20. Januar 2022)

Also Steinberg Richtung Hochstein


----------



## kodak (20. Januar 2022)

@Faszi also diese Steine sind nicht in meiner Nähe


----------



## Th. (20. Januar 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> @Faszi also diese Steine sind nicht in meiner Nähe


Das irritiert mich gerade - Czorneboh/Steinberg/Hochstein sind ja quasi gleich nebenan...🤔
Wenn mein getrübtes Auge und das abgestumpfte Hirn mich nicht narren, wandelst du/ihr auf dem blaugepunkteten Wanderweg gen Osten. Dieser führt vom Picho über Mönchswalder, Hromadnik, Czorneboh, Hochstein....alles andere liegt nicht im Bereich. 
Picho und Mönchswalder sind zu weit westlich (ich meine im ersten Bild links der Blickrichtung nach Boxberg eine größere Ansiedlung zu erkennen - Bautzen?).
Im Bild 2 eine größere Erhebung (ohne Turm?) - kann ja dann bloß noch der Hromadnik sein.
Heißt, ihr steht nahe der Pielitzhöhe kurz hinter der Straße Richtung Ost. 
Vielleicht jedenfalls...


----------



## kodak (20. Januar 2022)

Wir stehen unterhalb des Hromadnik auf dem Weg zum Czorneboh auf dem nördlichen Kammweg, blauer Punkt. ..durch den massiven Kahlschlag kommt es schon zu massiven Änderungen der Wahrnehmung...also Herr @Th. bitte übernehmen Sie


----------



## Th. (20. Januar 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> Wir stehen unterhalb des Hromadnik auf dem Weg zum Czorneboh auf dem nördlichen Kammweg, blauer Punkt. ..


... also zwischen Hromadnik und Czorneboh?

@ all, wer will kann hier einsteigen (ansonsten suche ich am WE mal im Archiv)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (20. Januar 2022)

@Th. Ja, auf dem 2. Bild geht es gleich rechts hinab nach cunewalde, wir waren parallel zur Straße aufgestiegen und dann über die Döhlener Berge am Hromadnik vorbei hinunter in diese Scharte, dann geradeaus weiter Richtung Czorneboh 

Gesetzte Markierung








						51°07'17.9"N 14°30'31.0"E · Nördlicher Kammweg, 02627 Kubschütz
					

Nördlicher Kammweg, 02627 Kubschütz




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## leler (22. Januar 2022)

Bevor @Th. ganz tief ins Archiv hinabsteigen muss, ergreife ich mal die Gelegenheit, die Rätsel-Suchenden in eine Region zu führen, wo wir eher selten zu Gast sind .-)
Wo war ich?
Tipp#1: Es war nicht immer so ruhig hier.


----------



## slup (22. Januar 2022)

Ehemaliges Manövergelände?


----------



## leler (22. Januar 2022)

Nö, damals wurde dort nicht nur "gespielt", sondern geschlachtet...
Die Vegetation jetzt ist natürlich deutlich jünger:


----------



## slup (22. Januar 2022)

Sachsen oder Brandenburg?


----------



## leler (22. Januar 2022)

Sachsen natürlich .-)


----------



## slup (22. Januar 2022)

Ist der Steinblock Teil eines Denkmales?


----------



## leler (23. Januar 2022)

Ja, korrekt!
Hier die obere Kante des Denkmals:


Und da vorhin nach Brandenburg gefragt wurde: Wir sind hier in Sachsen auf einem Berg, der in weiten Teilen Sachsens bestenfalls als Hügel gelten würde und selbst im flachen Brandenburg es nur mit Mühe unter die TOP15 der höchsten Erhebungen schaffen würde:

Höhe ist eben relativ .-)


----------



## slup (23. Januar 2022)

Ist es die Stüptitzer Höhe bei Torgau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (23. Januar 2022)

Leider nicht. Die grobe Richtung (Nordwesten von Sachsen) stimmt schon mal, aber der Kreis noch nicht. Vielleicht war der Tipp mit "ruhig" etwas trügerisch. Viel los ist dort jetzt nicht gerade, aber seit ein paar Jahren ist der Lärm einer einer mehrspurigen Straße bisher zu hören...


----------



## slup (23. Januar 2022)

Dann wird es vielleicht eines der vielen Denkmale anlässlich der Völkerschlacht bei Leipzig sein. Dafür spricht die mehrspurige Straße. Ist es das Kolmbergdenkmal bei Holzhausen?


----------



## leler (23. Januar 2022)

Bingo! Genau, vollkommen richtig: https://de.mapy.cz/s/rafutomoge
Der nächste Tipp wäre gewesen: 'Der Berg hat noch einen Namensvetter, der wesentlich bekannter (und höher) ist. Die Schreibweise weicht minimal ab. Aussprache sollte aber identisch sein .-) '
Hier die Auflösung:

Und noch mal in Scharf:

Wer noch etwas nachlesen will: http://www.hkaiser.de/denkmal/denkmale.htm
Mach weiter, @slup!


----------



## slup (23. Januar 2022)

Wo bin ich hier und was zeigt das Bild? Der Standort ist im Ausland, aber grenznah.
In gewisser Hinsicht hat dieses Bilderrätsel etwas mit den Ereignissen des vorhergehenden Rätsels zu tun.


----------



## leler (23. Januar 2022)

Feuerwehr zum Panenska-Autobahntunnel der D8 im Erzgebirge - war mein erster Gedanke, aber falsch: Es ist nicht https://de.mapy.cz/s/purotugobu sondern https://de.mapy.cz/s/hageneruma - also zwischen Naklerov (Nollendorf) und Krasny Les (Schönwald) auf der tschechischen Seite des Erzgebirgs. 
Aber was zeigt es? Vielleicht die alte Feuerwehr? Bei Openstreetmap ist es als "rota radivého průzkumu" ("Gesellschaft der freudigen Erkundung") eingetragen.. (Hier war bestimmt ein Scherzbold am Werk.) 
Der Bezug zum vorigen Rätsel ist dagegen schnell erklärt: Die Schlacht bei Kulm, wo sich der strategisch wichtige Nollendorfer Pass über das Osterzgebirge nach Sachsen befindet, war kurz vor der Völkerschlacht bei Leipzig 1813.


----------



## slup (23. Januar 2022)

@leler: Perfekt erklärt. Hätte nicht gedacht das es so schnell gelöst wird.
Die Gebäudeanlage beherbergt eine Aufklärungsstation des Militärs. https://53pluk.army.cz/o-nas

Unten auf dem Bild ist die Straße nach Naklerov zu sehen. Die Hochfläche ist im Winter ein Hot Spot für Kiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (24. Januar 2022)

Danke! Und ich habe es für einen Wasserbehälter oder Turm zum Trocknen von Feuerwehrschläuchen gehalten. Früher war mehr Radar .-) Dass es zu den "Fledermausöhrchen" gehört, hatte ich nicht geahnt .-)
-
Müsste erst mal suchen. Vielleicht mag jemand anderes mit dem nächsten Bild weitermachen?


----------



## Lothar2 (1. Februar 2022)

leler schrieb:


> Vielleicht mag jemand anderes mit dem nächsten Bild weitermachen?


Da schon länger nichts mehr kommt, hier mal wieder ein Schwenk in ganz andere Richtung.
 Auf welchen Berg hat es mich hier in der Nacht verschlagen und welches Highlight erwartet mich auf dem Berg gegenüber?


----------



## slup (2. Februar 2022)

Keine Ahnung wo Du bist. Aber steht Du auf einer Burg?


----------



## Lothar2 (2. Februar 2022)

Nein, eine Burg ist nicht in der Nähe. Aber 1874 stand hier mal ein Aussichtsturm und es wurde scharf geschossen. Auch der Berg gegenüber trägt keine Burg, aber es lassen sich dort bei Grabungen Reste einer Wehranlage finden.
 Und, wie nicht anders zu erwarten, hat der bergbegeisterte König Albert von Sachen auch Beide Berge besucht. Wie zu lesen ist wurde er angeblich von meinem Standort aus sogar mit Kanonenschüssen begrüsst.


----------



## leler (5. Februar 2022)

Ich glaube, vielleicht hilft es, wenn wir uns geographisch langsam herantasten: Wie wäre es mit der Region der Pulsnitzer Alpen?


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Februar 2022)

Nein, der gesuchte Ort liegt deutlich weiter westlich von Dresden. Allerdings ist die Höhe der markanten Hügel, welche den Ort direkt umschliessen, mit 426m, 428m, 429, 440m, 438m, 412m und 435m nahezu identisch wie in den Pulsnitzer Alpen..


----------



## mk100 (5. Februar 2022)

Auf dem Berg im Vordergrund steht da ein steinern Turm mit Gaststätte? Und es ist die Stadt der sieben Hügel?


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Februar 2022)

Na dran, Turm und Gaststätte befinden sich aber auf dem markanten Hügel gegenüber. Im Vordergrund wird hingegen gewohnt und Fussball gespielt.


----------



## slup (5. Februar 2022)

mk100 schrieb:


> Auf dem Berg im Vordergrund steht da ein steinern Turm mit Gaststätte? Und es ist die Stadt der sieben Hügel?


Rom?


----------



## mk100 (5. Februar 2022)

Ich meinte mit Vordergrund auch den Hügel gegenüber. Da ich aber keine neues Bild habe, lass ich mal die Anderen weiter raten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (5. Februar 2022)

Stadt der sieben Hügel wird auch für Kirchberg verwendet meint Frau allwissend...


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Februar 2022)

Fehlen eigentlich nur noch die Namen der Berge. Ort ist ja jetzt bekannt, Kirchberg "Stadt der 7 Hügel".


----------



## kodak (5. Februar 2022)

Die Berge sind Borberg 435 m; Geiersberg 426 m; Kreuzhübel 428 m; Krähenberg 441 m; Quirlsberg 398 m; Kratzberg 478 m; Schießhausberg 440 m

Jetzt hat jeder einen Freischuß bis @Lothar2 richtig sagt....ich fange mal an und sage Kreuzhübel


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Februar 2022)

Nein, der nicht. Ich machs mal einfach. Deinen Satz umkehren, die mittleren streichen und die Sichtachse steht. 😁


----------



## kodak (5. Februar 2022)

Also stehst du auf dem Schießhausberg und schaust auf den Borberg...


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Februar 2022)

👍 Richtig.


----------



## kodak (5. Februar 2022)

@Th. hat bestimmt inzwischen im Archiv etwas gefunden, ich wünsche mir also ein Archivbild...bei seiner Freigabe war er bestimmt gerade auf der Kellertreppe nach oben unterwegs...jetzt also das happy end...möge der Herr sich melden


----------



## Th. (6. Februar 2022)

Mit dem Keller ist das so eine Sache...



... da ist jetzt wieder Platz für neues Zeug.


----------



## kodak (6. Februar 2022)

@Th. Keine schöne Nachricht, wusste nicht das es so eine heiße Gegend ist...wäre schön wenn du trotzdem ein Bild einstellen könntest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (6. Februar 2022)

Sauerei. Hoffentlich keine Fahrräder weggekommen.
Bei uns hat gestern jemand versucht die Haustüre aufzustemmen.


----------



## Th. (6. Februar 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> @Th. Keine schöne Nachricht, wusste nicht das es so eine heiße Gegend ist...wäre schön wenn du trotzdem ein Bild einstellen könntest


Andere Zeiten, andere Gegenden...man kommt ja kaum noch hinterher sich selbst drauf einzustellen. 
Bild suche ich raus...


----------



## Th. (6. Februar 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Sauerei. Hoffentlich keine Fahrräder weggekommen.
> Bei uns hat gestern jemand versucht die Haustüre aufzustemmen.


Nein, die Sportfreunde werden wählerischer. Wobei ich deren Auswahlkriterien nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Scheinbar ist der Markt für unmotorisierte 26" MTB eingebrochen...


----------



## leler (6. Februar 2022)

:-(


----------



## Th. (6. Februar 2022)

Ok, @kodak , du hast es so gewollt...
Archiv, 23.07.2005, wo konnte man diese Karte finden?





Und ich behaupte, hier wurde das Bier gezapft...


----------



## mw.dd (7. Februar 2022)

Schulzenmühle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (7. Februar 2022)

Dafür gibt's die volle Punktzahl.





Paar Jahre später, bei einem Familienausflug, gab es da (als Bonus) eine Fliege in den Bratkartoffeln...


----------



## mw.dd (7. Februar 2022)

Th. schrieb:


> Paar Jahre später


Und jetzt ist zu, wahrscheinlich für immer:


Neues Rätsel:



Wo komme ich her, wo will ich hin?


----------



## slup (9. Februar 2022)

Du kommst von unten und willst nach oben


----------



## Schnegge (9. Februar 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Du kommst von unten und willst nach oben


Ist schwer zu erkennen... Aber ich glaube es ist genau anders herum...


----------



## slup (9. Februar 2022)

Hatte auch lange überlegt. Ist natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen.
Am besten wir warten auf weitere Informationen.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Februar 2022)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ist schwer zu erkennen... Aber ich glaube es ist genau anders herum...


Nein. Ich muss da schon hoch, runterwärts bin ich gefahren.


slup schrieb:


> weitere Informationen


Ist im Dresdner Stadtgebiet. Die Stufen (es gibt da recht viele auf mehreren Wegen) sind eigentlich ganz charakteristisch.


----------



## docrobin (10. Februar 2022)

Im Mordgrund gibt es einige solcher hakeliger Treppen 🤔


----------



## mw.dd (10. Februar 2022)

docrobin schrieb:


> Im Mordgrund gibt es einige solcher hakeliger Treppen 🤔


Damit wäre das "woher" geklärt


----------



## docrobin (10. Februar 2022)

Hmmm, da es dort - wie Du schriebst - mehrere Treppen gibt, muss ich raten. Willst Du rauf zur Napoleonschanze?


----------



## mw.dd (10. Februar 2022)

docrobin schrieb:


> Hmmm, da es dort - wie Du schriebst - mehrere Treppen gibt, muss ich raten. Willst Du rauf zur Napoleonschanze?


Forstmeister-Vogel-Weg hätte gereicht 
Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (10. Februar 2022)

Alles klar, dann bewegen wir uns mal gen Westen. Wer weiß, wo dieses alte Gemäuer steht?


----------



## Faszi (10. Februar 2022)

Sieht nach Mühle aus...


----------



## docrobin (11. Februar 2022)

Das ist korrekt. Sie liegt in der Nähe eines Schlosses.


----------



## docrobin (13. Februar 2022)

Keiner eine Idee? Der Bach, der die Mühle antreibt, fließt in die Würschnitz.


----------



## slup (13. Februar 2022)

Das ist die Herrenmühle in Neukirchen. In der Nähe ist das Wasserschloss Klaffenbach.

​


----------



## docrobin (13. Februar 2022)

Richtig, Slup. Du bist dran.


----------



## slup (13. Februar 2022)

@docrobin: Mit deinem Hinweis war es nicht mehr schwer. Die Ecke von Sachsen kenne ich noch gar nicht. Muss ich mal nachholen.

Dann weiter mit dem nächsten Rätsel.
Wo steht die Kamera und was hat sie im Fokus?


----------



## kodak (18. Februar 2022)

also im Fokus sollte der Lilienstein sein ...


----------



## Faszi (18. Februar 2022)

Standort: Kleinhennersdorfer Stein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (18. Februar 2022)

@kodak: Ja
@Faszi: Nein


----------



## CC. (18. Februar 2022)

Lilienstein von der Brandaussicht gesehen


----------



## slup (18. Februar 2022)

@cc: Nein


----------



## Th. (18. Februar 2022)

Ich tippe auf rechtselbisch, ziemlich genau westlich vom Lilienstein.
Vielleicht so oberhalb von Wehlen.


----------



## slup (18. Februar 2022)

@Th: Westlich ist gut. Oberhalb Wehlen ist es nicht.


----------



## Faszi (18. Februar 2022)

Johann-Alexander-Thiele-Aussicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (18. Februar 2022)

@Faszi: Ganz genau. Nebendran steht das Biedermann Mausoleum.


----------



## Faszi (18. Februar 2022)

Johann-Alexander-Thiele-Aussicht ist nen schöner Flecken Erde

Aber hier gehts gleich weiter, wo bin ich und was sehen wir?


----------



## slup (18. Februar 2022)

Das ist der Richterstein an der B6 im Karswald.


----------



## Faszi (18. Februar 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Das ist der Richterstein an der B6 im Karswald.


Alles richtig, weiter gehts mit @slup


----------



## slup (18. Februar 2022)

Na dann. Wo war ich den hier?


----------



## Faszi (18. Februar 2022)

Hohburkersdorfer Linde


----------



## slup (18. Februar 2022)

Da war ich kurz zuvor. Der Kamerastandort ist aber ein anderer.


----------



## Faszi (18. Februar 2022)

Böhmensberg


----------



## slup (18. Februar 2022)

@Faszi: Ja genau. Bin dort gerne und öfters. Der Blick ins Land ist genial.


----------



## Faszi (18. Februar 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Der Blick ins Land ist genial.


Da stimme ich Dir voll zu!!

Wo bin ich hier denn hingeraten, was sehen wir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (18. Februar 2022)

Schönes Foto. Ich kann nur raten. Irgendwo in der Lausitz?


----------



## Faszi (18. Februar 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Schönes Foto. Ich kann nur raten. Irgendwo in der Lausitz?



Danke für die Blumen, Lausitz ist es aber nicht


----------



## leler (19. Februar 2022)

Hmm, auf den ersten Blick hätte ich gefragt: Erzgebirgskamm? Aber dafür sehen die Wiesen nicht "gebirgsartig" genug aus. Irgendwas in den mittleren Höhenlagen?


----------



## Faszi (19. Februar 2022)

leler schrieb:


> mittleren Höhenlagen


👍


----------



## leler (20. Februar 2022)

Hatte ich befürchtet .-) Die mittleren Höhenlagen sind die schwierigsten weil am häufigsten...
Wahrscheinlich nur für Kirchenarchitektur-Spezialisten lösbar .-)
Wobei, rechts am Horizont: Ist das ein Feuerwachturm?


----------



## Faszi (20. Februar 2022)

leler schrieb:


> Ist das ein Feuerwachturm?


Nein, glaub ich nicht, ist wahrscheinlich ein Schornstein. Die Kirche bietet im ihrem Inneren noch eine Besonderheit.


----------



## kodak (21. Februar 2022)

ich denke das die Kirche in Röhrsdorf steht, die Besonderheit ist wohl der Taufengel





__





						Kirche Röhrsdorf - Kirchgemeinde Röhrsdorf
					






					www.kirchgemeinde-roehrsdorf.de


----------



## Faszi (21. Februar 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> ich denke das die Kirche in Röhrsdorf steht, die Besonderheit ist wohl der Taufengel


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, alles richtig, weiter gehts mit @kodak


----------



## kodak (21. Februar 2022)

@Faszi eine sehr schöne Perspektive 

Leider ist es mit der weißen Pracht nicht mehr weit her, wo war ich nur hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (21. Februar 2022)

Kammloipe


----------



## kodak (21. Februar 2022)

@Faszi Kamm und Loipe passen aber im Bild versteckt sich auch ein eindeutiges Merkmal für den Standort…ist eben manchmal nebelig dort oben


----------



## kodak (23. Februar 2022)

Der Nebel lichtet sich dort schneller als man denkt (manchmal)


----------



## mw.dd (23. Februar 2022)

Das ist der Blick auf den Kleinen Lugstein.
Du stehst irgendwo am Hochmoorweg.


----------



## kodak (23. Februar 2022)

@mw.dd vollkommen richtig, ich stehe quasi auf der Grenze, natürlich ohne Fahrrad sondern Ski…im ersten Foto steht der Funkturm ganz rechts übrigens


----------



## mw.dd (23. Februar 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> @mw.dd vollkommen richtig, ich stehe quasi auf der Grenze, natürlich ohne Fahrrad sondern Ski


Ging mir vor 10 Tagen auch so 



Wo gibt's das Bier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (23. Februar 2022)

Könnte es sein das du im Paul Rackwitz Neue Welt am Großen Garten das Bier genießt


----------



## mw.dd (23. Februar 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> Könnte es sein das du im Paul Rackwitz Neue Welt am Großen Garten das Bier genießt


Isso.


----------



## kodak (23. Februar 2022)

... dabei trinke ich doch gar kein Bier  ... habe kurz zwischen Fährgarten Johannstadt und Paul Rackwitz geschwankt, die Biermarke war dann die Entscheidung ... 

wo steht mein Kinderrad ;-)


----------



## kodak (24. Februar 2022)

Keiner eine Idee, dann muss ich wohl Eulen nach Athen tragen


----------



## kodak (25. Februar 2022)

@slup Warum bin ich mit so sicher das du weißt wo die Bank steht 😁
@All#Lieblingsplatz


----------



## slup (25. Februar 2022)

Ich stehe auf dem Schlauch


----------



## kodak (25. Februar 2022)

@slup ich dachte du hattest den Wink mit dem Zaunspfahl mit den Eulen deswegen geliked…hattest du uns nicht vor kurzem einen Lieblingsplatz vorgestellt 😉


----------



## kodak (26. Februar 2022)

Weil heute Samstag ist, man kann ja auch Steine statt Eulen statt nach Aten nach Raten tragen oder noch besser gleich beides verheiraten


----------



## Th. (28. Februar 2022)

Dann werden wohl die Eulensteine zwischen Rathen und der Thieleaussicht gemeint sein...


----------



## kodak (28. Februar 2022)

@Th. Danke für das Lösen 👍

Ja, die Bank steht zwischen dem Lieblingsplatz vom @slup und der Ortschaft Weißig oberhalb von Rathen mit wunderschönem Blick auf die Eulensteine (muss man nicht kennen) und die Rauensteine, hier um genau zu sein 
Gesetzte Markierung








						50°56'21.0"N 14°03'54.1"E
					






					goo.gl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (1. März 2022)

...wo wir gerade bei Lieblingsplätzen sind... hier bin ich sehr gern. Mit Rad oder auch zu Fuß.

(Ja, ist kein Geheimtipp mehr, sollte also recht einfach sein...)


----------



## kodak (4. März 2022)

ich weiß ich es nicht, ich tippe einfach mal ins Blaue und sage das Tal vor Dir ist das Müglitztal


----------



## slup (4. März 2022)

Im Osterzgebirge?


----------



## Th. (4. März 2022)

@kodak , nein.
@slup , nein - "Blick ins Osterzgebirge" wäre korrekt. Wobei, Korrektur, "Erzgebirgsvorland" ist besser...

Ich glaube, der Platz hat nicht wirklich einen Namen - ist bei OSM aber als Aussichtspunkt ausgewiesen.
Bekannt ist eher der Weg unterhalb.


----------



## slup (5. März 2022)

Ist es die Ecke um Großhartmannsdorf?


----------



## Th. (5. März 2022)

Nein. 
Aus verschiedenen Gründen bin ich aktuell nur in Dresden + näherer Umgebung unterwegs.


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. März 2022)

Es scheint im Süden der sächsischen Landeshauptstadt zu sein. Evtl beim Gebergrund?


----------



## kodak (5. März 2022)

Ich tippe mal auf schonfelder Hochland


----------



## Th. (5. März 2022)

Ich bin erstaunt...sollte der Platz so unbekannt sein?
Nun, dann paar Extratipps:
Ich entfliehe dem Großstadtmoloch Dresden wie erwähnt immer mal ins nähere Umland. So auch dorthin. 
Das Windrad im Bild links ist ziemlich markant. Würde ich mich umdrehen (und 100m durch den Wald gehen) steht ein weiteres weithin sichtbares Windrad auf einer bedeutenden Erhebung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (5. März 2022)

Achso, weder Gebergrund noch Schönfelder Hochland.
Eben "Nähere Umgebung"...


----------



## kodak (5. März 2022)

Finkenfang ?


----------



## Th. (5. März 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> Finkenfang ?


Nö.
Das Dorf gegenüber ist (oder war - k.A. was das böse C19 angerichtet hat) bekannt durch ein jährliches "landwirtschaftliches" Event, und das lokale Lokal für gigantische XXL-Schnitzel.


----------



## kodak (5. März 2022)

Borthen  hat ein blütenfest


----------



## Th. (5. März 2022)

Nö.

Unten im Tal kann man auch die Kinder in einer Einrichtung "abgeben" und ist in einer knappen Stunde hingewandert - kann chillen und nach geraumer Zeit sammelt man den Familienrest wieder ein...





Wie erwähnt - ich bin da öfter.


----------



## Th. (5. März 2022)

Mittlerweile finden es die Mädels dort auch schön und kommen sogar mit...





obwohl die zwei den schon erwähnten Weg unterhalb eigentlich gar nicht nutzen dürften...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (5. März 2022)

Hirschbergaussicht und Brüderweg?
Gegenüber ist dann Somsdorf mit dem Erblehngericht.


----------



## Th. (5. März 2022)

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Stelle "Hirschbergaussicht" heißt, aber ich denke @slup hat den Daumen drauf - gegenüber ist Somsdorf (Erblehngericht und Treffen der Alttraktorenfreunde) , unterhalb der Brüderweg im Tal der (noch "wilden") Weißeritz. Im Rücken die Opitzer Höhe.


----------



## slup (5. März 2022)

@Th.: Das sieht herrlich entspannt aus bei Euch.
Dann zum nächsten Rätsel. Wo ist das Foto aufgenommen?


----------



## leler (5. März 2022)

Dresden-Körnerweg .-) Gegenüber ist das Kathe-Kollwitz-Ufer 79-81, also müsste es von einer der Ausgänge der Elbschlösser stammen - vielleicht vom Schloß Albrechtsberg (https://de.mapy.cz/s/cucurufaco) ?


----------



## kodak (5. März 2022)

Du schaust über die Elbe hinüber auf das Käthe kollwitz Ufer, das linke Haus Ist die Nummer 91, der Radfahrer ist auf dem Körnerweg unterwegs…der Ausgang müsste also von Schloß Eckberg


----------



## slup (5. März 2022)

@kodak ist näher dran. Wie heißt der Weg der in den Durchgang mündet?


----------



## leler (5. März 2022)

Doch nicht etwa der legendäre Heilstättenweg? .-)


----------



## slup (5. März 2022)

@leler: Genau. Aber warum legendär?


----------



## slup (7. März 2022)

@leler: Du bist dran.


----------



## leler (7. März 2022)

Danke! Wieso mir bei Heilstättenweg legendär herausgerutscht ist, weiß ich selber nicht. Bin da in grauer Vorzeit mal lang und fand es recht anspruchsvoll...
-
Passend zur Zeit die Frage: Wo steht diese Installation? 1. Tipp: Jenseits ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (7. März 2022)

....der Königsbrücker Heide


----------



## slup (7. März 2022)

Genau gesagt vor der Kirche in Kroppen


----------



## leler (7. März 2022)

Ja, Location im benachbarten Brandenburg perfekt erkannt! 



Damit geht der Ball zurück @slup ...


----------



## slup (7. März 2022)

Bei der Königsbrücker Heide Umrundung kommt man unweigerlich an dieser Kirche vorbei. 

Weiter mit dem nächsten Rätsel. 
Welche alten Gemäuer sind denn hier zu sehen?


----------



## slup (8. März 2022)

Etwas weiter weg


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. März 2022)

Evtl Diesbar-Seußlitz, in diesem Barock Garten?


----------



## slup (9. März 2022)

@Raumfahrer:  Gut erkannt


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. März 2022)

@slup Danke. 🙂 Auf die Lösung brachte mich diese steinerne Vase.
Wobei der Barockgarten sich nicht hinter bekannteren Anlagen verstecken müsste. Schade, dass das dort nicht so richtig vorwärts geht. 








						Barockschloss Seußlitz – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				







Neues Bild:



Wo war ich dort?


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. März 2022)

Niemand eine Idee...? 
Dann gibt es das nächste Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (14. März 2022)

Hallo Raumfahrer
Ist das im Osterzgebirge?


----------



## Raumfahrer (14. März 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Hallo Raumfahrer
> Ist das im Osterzgebirge?


Hm grübel grübel, ich würde meinen, ja.


----------



## slup (16. März 2022)

@Raumfahrer: Ich komme nicht weiter.
Es gibt so viele der Halbtrockenrasen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (16. März 2022)

slup schrieb:


> @Raumfahrer: Ich komme nicht weiter.
> Es gibt so viele der Halbtrockenrasen.


Das Schild mit dem Halbtrockenrasen ist übrigens nicht das einzige dort und es gehört zu einem Lehrpfad, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Und aus der Entfernung sollte man auch zeigen können, wo ich gewesen bin. Sehr markant... 

Edit meint: aus dieser Gegend gab es von mir schon mal ein Rätsel. Und die Lösung eines anderen Rätsels von mir klingt fast genauso.  
Ansonsten gibt es morgen noch ein Bild.


----------



## kodak (16. März 2022)

Oelsener Höhe ist auch so eine Wiese


----------



## slup (16. März 2022)

Bist Du am Luchberg bei Frauendorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (17. März 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Bist Du am Luchberg bei Frauendorf?


----------



## slup (17. März 2022)

Luchberg Blick nach Luchau


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. März 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Luchberg Blick nach Luchau


Ja. 
Aber wie kommt man auf Frauendorf? 
Wobei es ja dort Oberfrauendorf gibt und Unterfrauendorf.


----------



## slup (17. März 2022)

Ich hatte die zwei Frauendörfer zusammengefasst.


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. März 2022)

Schaut man auf die Karte und vergleicht mit dem Bild in #9.135 so sieht man neben den vier Rehen* auf der Wiese noch links die Teiche und rechts den Kohlbusch mit Kohlberg und Kohlkuppe** sowie ein paar Häuser von Oberfrauendorf.



(Karte auf mapy cz)




Auf der Karte der Sachsen Kartographie ist dann noch dieser Lehrpfad mit eingezeichnet.
Wobei die sich dort nicht so ganz einig sind mit der Darstellung der übrigen Wegführung.

Es geht dann also weiter mit @slup. 



_wenn aus Rehen Reihen werden - und aus der Kohlkuppe Kohlsuppe _- korrigiert


----------



## slup (17. März 2022)

Das nächste Rätsel mit einem Bild vom Januar. Wohin führt dieser Weg?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (17. März 2022)

Sieht sehr nach Dresden Plattleite aus, wenn ja dann gehts da hoch zum Weißem Hirsch.


----------



## slup (17. März 2022)

@miriquidi-biker: Damit liegst Du goldrichtig und darfst weitermachen.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (17. März 2022)

Kleine Pause auf dem Weg Richtung Osten....


----------



## slup (17. März 2022)

Du sitzt unterhalb vom Breiten Stein und schaust Richtung Wesenitztal und Perlitefabrik Porschendorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miriquidi-biker (17. März 2022)

@slup: Schlagabtausch  und du darfst gern weiter machen...


----------



## slup (18. März 2022)

Mal wieder ein Rätsel aus dem Nachbarland. Die deutsche Grenze ist ca. 25km entfernt.
Was sehen wir auf dem Foto?


----------



## leler (18. März 2022)

"Auf einem Granithügel innerhalb einer fast kreisrunden Flussschlinge der Eger liegen das Städtchen Loket und die gleichnamige Burg beherrschend über der Landschaft." bei https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Loket .  Siehe auch "Die meistbesuchte Sehenswürdigkeit dieser historischen Stadt ist die *romanische Burg Loket (Elbogen)* vom Anfang des 13. Jhd." heißt es unter https://www.karlovyvary.cz/de/loket-elbogen 
Links unten die Ohre/Eger. Übrigens im Hochsommer schön zum Paddeln oder am Ufer biken...


----------



## slup (18. März 2022)

@leler: Definitiv richtig
Loket ist ein traumhaftes Städtchen. Wer noch nicht dort war, sollte unbedingt mal hin. Im südlich gelegenen Kaiserwald (Slavkovský les) lässt es sich gut radeln. Dort gibt es noch das nette Kleinstädtchen Becov (Petschau) mit einem schönen Schloss


Loket









Becov


----------



## leler (20. März 2022)

Danke für die schönen Fotos! Freue mich gleich wieder auf sommerliche Touren durchs Erzgebirge und südliches Vorland!

Bevor ich gemahnt oder gar gesteinigt werde, hier das nächste Rätsel:

Wo hat mein Bike den Sonnenuntergang genossen?


----------



## leler (21. März 2022)

Dann hellen wir es etwas auf:

...


----------



## leler (21. März 2022)

und drehen uns um 180°:

Erster Tipp: Wozu in die Ferne schweifen ... (also zur Abwechslung mal nichts grenznahes).


----------



## Th. (21. März 2022)

Da hast du dich aber in eine Sackgasse manövriert... oder hast du dort einen Garten?


----------



## leler (22. März 2022)

Ja, Sackgasse wäre der nächste Tipp gewesen  

Und den Blick wieder 90° zurückgedreht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (22. März 2022)

Hier ist's.
Man hat 'nen schönen Blick nach Dippelsdorf, ansonsten doch ziemlich speziell - man muss ja gezielt hinfahren, eine sinnvolle Route geht da nicht lang, wenn man dann nicht auf den Hauptstraßen enden will...


----------



## leler (23. März 2022)

Perfekt!   

Gut, dass Du es so schnell erraten hast. Hätte nämlich nur noch ein Tipp-Foto gehabt:

 

Ja, "dank" der genialen Verkehrsplanung kommst Du dort auch per Rad oder zu Fuß seit dem Neubau der S81 von Reichenberg nach Norden nicht mehr weiter  (Es sei denn, Du willst über Leitplanken und Hänge krabbeln. Kein Wunder, dass der Autoverkehr in den letzten Jahren zugenommen hat. Klar, die Kappung von Wegen hat nur einen kleinen Anteil dran. (Bequemlichkeit macht wahrscheilich mehr aus.) Aber das Ganze ist nun mal die Summe der Einzelteile... )

Wahrscheinlich hat es deshalb viele Jahre gedauert, bis ich dort mal wieder langgekommen bin ...

Weiter geht's mit Dir, @Th. !


----------



## Th. (24. März 2022)

Deshalb geht es jetzt verkehrsberuhigt weiter:





Sollte nicht schwer sein...


----------



## slup (24. März 2022)

Seifersdorfer Tal


----------



## Niceshoot (25. März 2022)

Hätte ich auch getippt.


----------



## Raumfahrer (25. März 2022)

Wobei das Seifersdorfer Tal etwas länger ist. 
Der Schornstein ist der letzte Rest der ehemaligen Kunath Mühle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (25. März 2022)

Eben die Schornsteinaussicht...


----------



## Th. (25. März 2022)

Ihr habt natürlich alle recht.
Der Rest der ehem. Kunathmuehle (Brettmuehle) vom entsprechenden Ausblick im SFD-Tal.
@slup war der Schnellste...


----------



## slup (25. März 2022)

Wo war ich denn hier unterwegs?


----------



## slup (26. März 2022)

Durch diese Spalte muss man durch, um zur Aussicht zu gelangen.


----------



## soprano (26. März 2022)

Erst dachte ich das große Pohlshorn aber ich glaube es ist der Winterstein?


----------



## slup (26. März 2022)

@soprano: Leider nicht. Ich würde mal auf der anderen Seite der Grenze schauen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (26. März 2022)

Schaut man dort auf dem Bild #9.170 auf den Hochwald im Zittauer Gebirge? 
Ich meine, dort drauf den Turm zu erkennen... Und dass man von West nach Ost schaut.


----------



## slup (26. März 2022)

@Raumfahrer: Der Hochwald ist es nicht. Das mit dem Turm ist richtig. Die Blickrichtung ist aber nicht West/ Ost.


----------



## Raumfahrer (26. März 2022)

@slup Wobei im #9.171 ein "Gesicht" zu erkennen ist:


----------



## slup (26. März 2022)

@Raumfahrer: Das ist richtig. Da hat in grauer Vorzeit anscheinend jemand Zeit gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (26. März 2022)

Jaja, so um 1400 rum war das Internet lausig und die ollen (Raub)Ritter der Berken von der Duba - Sippe mussten sich anderweitig beschäftigen...und ewig nur ins Land schauen, ist sicher auch ermüdend...


----------



## slup (28. März 2022)

Jetzt wissen wir doch schon einiges:


Der Blick auf der Aussicht schweift nicht gen Osten
Um 1400 herum hatte irgend jemand viel Zeit um Köpfe und andere Dinge in den Stein zu meißeln
Die Berken von Duba hatten was damit zu tun
Der Ort befindet sich jenseits der deutschen Grenze

Wer löst auf?


----------



## Th. (31. März 2022)

Wenn keiner will 🤷‍♂️ ...
 es ist das Raubschloss von Hohenleipa, die Burgruine Schauenstein...


----------



## slup (31. März 2022)

@Th.: Danke fürs Auflösen. Stimmt natürlich alles. Du bist dran.


----------



## Th. (31. März 2022)

Ok, dann wieder zurück nach Sachsen und angepasst ans aktuelle Wetter ein wenig Winterrückblick...


----------



## Lothar2 (31. März 2022)

Spontan würd ich sagen Fichtelberg, Abfahrt links neben der Rodelbahn.


----------



## Th. (1. April 2022)

Ist natürlich richtig.
War für mich nach 2 Jahren Corona-Abstinenz mal wieder ein Tag auf den Brettern - ging erstaunlich gut.
Weiter mit @Lothar2


----------



## Lothar2 (1. April 2022)

Ok, dann bewegen wir uns noch mal etwas weiter gen Westen. Am Ende welcher Sackgasse kann man diesen Ausblick geniessen?


----------



## slup (1. April 2022)

Talsperre Eibenstock Lärchenstraße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (1. April 2022)

Schon sehr Heiß. 👍


----------



## slup (1. April 2022)

Dann an der Viechzig


----------



## Lothar2 (2. April 2022)

Perfekt. 👏👏👍


----------



## slup (3. April 2022)

Das nächste Rätsel führt uns in eine ganz andere Ecke von Sachsen.
Wie heißt der Ort in dem diese zwei Kirchen stehen? Die Konfessionsstatistik sagt, dass es 56% katholische und 8% evangelische Kirchenmitglieder gibt.


----------



## Faszi (3. April 2022)

Wittichenau


----------



## slup (3. April 2022)

@Faszi: Wittichenau ist richtig. Zwei schöne Kirchen. Ansonsten ist dort wenig los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (3. April 2022)

Da solls auch gleich weitergehn, was sehen wir?


----------



## slup (5. April 2022)

Glockenturm im Wohngebiet.


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. April 2022)

Mit Papier -, Restmüll - und Gelbe Tonne im Hintergrund.


----------



## Faszi (5. April 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Glockenturm im Wohngebiet.





Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Mit Papier -, Restmüll - und Gelbe Tonne im Hintergrund.


Stimmt natürlich alles, ist aber nicht die Lösung

Kleiner Perspektivwechsel:


----------



## slup (5. April 2022)

Schwierig. Lässt sich wohl nur lösen, wenn man den Ort kennt.
Oder gibt es noch einen Tip?


----------



## Faszi (13. April 2022)

Ich dreh mal am Zoom...





Achso, Steine können auch sprechen...


----------



## Faszi (18. April 2022)

Es gibt auch noch andere Gotteshäuser in der gesuchten Stadt:


----------



## slup (18. April 2022)

Die gotische Kirche ist Jacobi in Freiberg. Die neuere ist die Petri-Johannis Kirche.
Das war eine echt harte Nuss.


----------



## Faszi (18. April 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Petri-Johannis Kirche


Welche denn nun?😉


----------



## slup (18. April 2022)

Das Gemeindehaus St. Johannis in der Anton-Günther Straße 16 ist Heimstatt von Gruppen und Kreisen, insbesondere der Senioren- und Jugendarbeit der Ev.-Luth. Kirchgemeinde Petri-Johannis. In dem 1929 fertiggestellten Gebäude finden Gottesdienste und Konzerte statt und wird die monatliche Familienkirche gefeiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (18. April 2022)

Sehr präzise, alles richtig, weiter gehts mit @slup 🙂


----------



## slup (18. April 2022)

Dann gleich weiter mit dem nächsten Rätsel. Wo war hier der Schaumschläger unterwegs?


----------



## Faszi (18. April 2022)

Berzdorfer See


----------



## slup (18. April 2022)

@Faszi: Einiges weiter westlich


----------



## MadCyborg (19. April 2022)

Bärwalder See


----------



## slup (19. April 2022)

@MadCyborg: Bärwalder See ist es nicht. Das gesuchte Gewässer liegt noch weiter westlich und ist nicht natürlichen Ursprungs. Es hat verschiedene Funktionen zu erfüllen.


----------



## Faszi (21. April 2022)

Dann ist es wohl eine Talsperre


----------



## kodak (21. April 2022)

So viele sind da ja nicht mehr, wenn man die Topographie anschaut ist alles recht flach Talsperre Bautzen hat viele Funktionen


----------



## slup (21. April 2022)

Talsperre ist richtig. Bautzen ist aber noch zu weit östlich. Die Begrifflichkeit Talsperre taucht im Namen des gesuchten Gewässers nicht auf. Gebaut wurde es während des 2. WK bis in die 50er Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (24. April 2022)

Rätselwetter


----------



## leler (24. April 2022)

Dann tippe ich mal auf den Großteich Zschorna - auch Speicher Radeburg II genannt ... 
Zumindest Baujahr und westlich Bautzen könnte hinkommen. Außerdem: Große Fläche ergibt viel Windangriffsfläche > Wellen > Gicht ... .-)


----------



## slup (24. April 2022)

@leler: Alles richtig. An dem Tag kam dort durch Wind und Wellen Ostsee-Feeling auf.
Du darfst weitermachen.


----------



## leler (25. April 2022)

Danke!
Musste tief im Archiv kramen. Und fürchte, jetzt einen meiner Lieblingsplätze zu verraten...
Wo war ich an einem nebligen Maimorgen des Corona-Jahres 2021 hier?


----------



## slup (25. April 2022)

Da bin ich gespannt.
Ich rate mal: Ecke Sebnitz/ Hinterhermsdorf?


----------



## leler (25. April 2022)

Die Region sieht schon mal gut aus. Wahrscheinlich ist es für Kenner wie @slup zu leicht .-)

Dahinter sah es so aus:

Holzeinschlag in großen Mengen ist inzwischen nichts besonderes mehr in diesen Höhenlagen :-( Aber das Bild täuscht etwas. Wenige Hundert Meter weiter sind inzwischen ganze Kuppen kahl...

Nächster Tipp folgt morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (25. April 2022)

Das müsste am Waldrand unterhalb der Wachbergbaude sein.


----------



## leler (25. April 2022)

Das geht doch bestimmt noch etwas genauer? Die Stelle hat einen Namen, der nicht bei OpenStreetmap eingetragen ist, aber sich auf die Umgebung bezieht und einprägsam ist .-)


----------



## slup (25. April 2022)

@leler: Vermutlich hast Du Dir es in der Dr. Alfred Meiche Hütte gemütlich gemacht und genießt den Ausblick.


----------



## leler (26. April 2022)

@slup: Fürchte, das war der falsche 50:50-Joker .-) ... Ist nah dran, aber noch nicht ganz am Ziel.

Nach links gedreht, sieht es so aus:


----------



## slup (26. April 2022)

Im Bild rechts ist die Wachbergstraße zu sehen.
Wo diese in den Wald eintaucht steht die gesuchte Wanderhütte. Keine Ahnung wie die heißt. Vielleicht weiß das ja ein Rätselkollege. Ansonsten muss ich mal dort vorbeiradeln.
Aber das kann dauern.


----------



## leler (26. April 2022)

Genau. Den Namen bekommen wir auch noch heraus - ganz ohne die Hütte zu besuchen. Davor steht diese Tafel:

Der Namensgeber steht aber noch weiter rechts und ist auch hier noch nicht im Bild:

Der Weifberg (links mit Turm) ist es also nicht.

Der Namensgeber ist gerade hin und hebt sich deutlich aus der Böhmischen Schweiz heraus:

_(Beschriftung retuschiert)_

Welchen Blick habe ich also genossen?


----------



## slup (26. April 2022)

Sieht aus wie der Rosenberg


----------



## leler (26. April 2022)

Das können wir gelten lassen  





Weiter geht's @slup


----------



## slup (27. April 2022)

Wo war ich den hier unterwegs?


----------



## kodak (27. April 2022)

Ich würde mal sagen das im Tal ein Fluss und eine Eisenbahn ist, sieht mir sehr nach den Hängen zwischen schlottwituund oberschlottwitz aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (27. April 2022)

@kodak: Das ging mal flott. Die Schlottwitzer Hänge mit der 1000 jährigen Eibe sind richtig.
Kannst weitermachen.


----------



## kodak (27. April 2022)

@slup wo ich schon einmal gewesen bin prägt sich gut ein, war da seit mindestens 15 Jahren nicht mehr 🙈

Wo könnte ich hier gewesen sein?


----------



## leler (29. April 2022)

Schwierig. Anhand der Namen kommt wahrscheinlich jeder Ort in Sachsen in Frage. Ungewöhnlich ist dagegen das Material (Kupfer?) ...


----------



## kodak (29. April 2022)

@leler das stimmt, also etwas mehr Inhalt


----------



## Th. (29. April 2022)

Rudolf Blaske und Rudolf Klemm waren Mitglieder der "Kletter-Riege Jung-Schandau".
Klemm war 1916 gerademal neunzehn (glaube ich zumindest).
Somit wird dieses Denkmal wohl irgendwo in dem Raum zu verorten sein.


----------



## kodak (1. Mai 2022)

Keiner eine Idee nachdem der Herr @Th.  quasi das silberne Serviertablett schon einmal gereicht hat?

Nun denn das Foto zum Sonntag, in der Hoffnung auf die Lösung zum Sonntag zu bekommen 😉


----------



## slup (1. Mai 2022)

Bad Schandau an der Waldpromenade.
Ich fahre dort immer nur flott auf der Kirschnitztalstraße vorbei um dem Rummel zu entfliehen. Daher ist es mir bisher nicht aufgefallen.

Auf jeden Fall traurig die Namen der Jungen Männer zu lesen, die für Kaiser und Vaterland gestorben sind. Der Friede sei mit Euch.


----------



## kodak (1. Mai 2022)

@slup ja, im Normalfall geht es mir ebenso, außer man hat ein Quartier in der Nähe und erläuft mal die Gegend ein wenig, schon interessant was es da noch so an Wegen gibt, also weiter mit @slup


----------



## leler (1. Mai 2022)

@slup 
1.) +1 Jetzt beim Stichwort Kirschnitztalstraße kommt auch in meinem Unterbewusstsein etwas hervor .-) Wobei mit Schrift lesen aus der Ferne es im Alter nicht besser wird. Zumal ich dort oft auch erst abends im Dunkeln vorbeidüse...
2.) +1 Ja, absolut :-( Wobei die vielen kleinen Tafeln in vielen kleinen Dörfern die Dimensionen verharmlosen. Richtig bewusst wird einem,wie viele sinnlos gestorben sind, erst auf einer Kriegsgräberstätte vom Volksbund, wo 100e bis 1000e liegen. Manchmal wünscht man sich, dass Politik diese Eindrücke nicht vergisst (ohne sie zu instrumentalisieren).
--
Bin aufs neue Rätsel gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (1. Mai 2022)

Wo war ich heute unterwegs?


----------



## kodak (1. Mai 2022)

Warthaer Teichgebiet  eine vogelbeobachtungsstation


----------



## slup (1. Mai 2022)

@kodak: Das passt gleich auf Anhieb. Immer wieder schön dort zwischen den Teichen rumzukurven.


----------



## kodak (1. Mai 2022)

@slup ja, wirklich schön dort 

aber auch hier kann man viel entdecken, doch wo bin ich eigentlich?


----------



## slup (1. Mai 2022)

@kodak: Friedhofskapelle irgendwo an einem Elbhang?


----------



## leler (1. Mai 2022)

Kommt mir auch bekannt vor: rechtselbig zwischen Dresden und dem Zuckerhut - aber komme einfach nicht darauf :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (2. Mai 2022)

@leler na dann mögen die kleinen grauen Zellen mal ihre Arbeit verrichten

@slup Kapelle ja, Friedhof nein 

Schön wenn es zu soviel Nachdenklichkeit anregt😉


----------



## slup (2. Mai 2022)

Elbhang ja, Elbhang nein?


----------



## leler (2. Mai 2022)

Mein Gedächtnis funktioniert doch noch. Irgendwann bin ich dort schiebend/tragend mit dem Bike vorbei .-)

Katholische Bergkapelle / Neogotische *Kapelle Wachwitzer Weinberg*

Foto bei Wiki
Bericht der DNN zur Restaurierung 2017
Alles zum Wachwitzer Weinberg
Bei Mapy.cz ist sie nicht eingetragen, aber zumindest bei OSM .-)


----------



## kodak (2. Mai 2022)

@leler fein, so soll es bleiben 😉

@slup da der leler ja alles sehr richtig eingegrenzt hatte und ich nicht widersprochen habe sondern an seine grauen Zellen appelliert habe war die Frage für mich geklärt, war nur noch der Friedhof zu berichtigen 

Ja, zum radeln nicht wirklich erste Wahl aber der wachwitzer Höhenpark zu Fuß ist sehr zu empfehlen, so viele Wege und Abzweigungen, kannte ich mit dem Rad auch noch nicht so, da man dann auf den Bekannten bleibt


----------



## leler (2. Mai 2022)

Ich gebe mir Mühe  

Hoffe, es ist für @slup OK, wenn ich gelich weiter mache, bevor ich mal wieder erinnert werden muss .-)

Gesucht wird ein Ort mit einem Bauwerk von 1936:


----------



## kodak (2. Mai 2022)

Kann es sein das dieses Bauwerk am ehemaligen Tunnel in Oberau steht…


----------



## leler (2. Mai 2022)

Nein, Tiefbau ist es nicht - eher Hochbau .-) 
Im Gegensatz zu dem von DIr vermuteten Tunneldenkmal ist das Bauwerk deutlich höher und auch begehbar - zumindest wenn jemand aufschließt. 
Damit es nicht zu leicht wird, hier nur ein ganz kleines Scheibchen vom Bauwerk:


----------



## slup (2. Mai 2022)

Burg Erweiterung?


----------



## Faszi (2. Mai 2022)

Eher Aussichtsturm??


----------



## leler (2. Mai 2022)

Korrekt, der letzte Buchstabe ist ein "m" .-)



Ja,  Aussichtsturm um die Aussicht über dem Wald zu genießen:


Burgen sind in der Gegend eher rar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (3. Mai 2022)

Am Turm kann man sein Rad abstellen und rasten


oder sich auch etwas weiterbilden


Zum Oberauer Tunnel sind es einige Kilometer Entfernung. In der Höhe nehmen sich beide nicht viel (weniger als 100m Differenz) ...


----------



## slup (3. Mai 2022)

Schildbergturm


----------



## leler (4. Mai 2022)

Perfekt! 



Weiter gehts mit @slup !


----------



## slup (4. Mai 2022)

Dann weiter mit diesem Rätsel.
Wo finden sich diese Steinwälle und wozu dienten diese?


----------



## Faszi (4. Mai 2022)

Am Keulenberg zum Vieh einzäunen


----------



## slup (4. Mai 2022)

Ja Wahnsinn. Punktlandung @Faszi. Dachte nicht das es so einfach ist.
Du kannst dann gleich weitermachen.

Im Wald am südlichen Bergfuß befinden sich die Steinwälle




Blick vom Gipfel


----------



## Faszi (4. Mai 2022)

Naja, bisschen Heimvorteil😉
Geht dann gleich weiter, muss noch bisschen suchen.
Hier noch bisschen Heimatkunde:






						Keulenberg - höchste Erhebung zwischen Dresden und Schweden
					






					www.keulenberg.de
				












						Keulenberg – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Faszi (4. Mai 2022)

So, wo war ich und was sehen wir?


----------



## leler (5. Mai 2022)

Auf dem Windberg mit Blick auf Freital?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (5. Mai 2022)

Leider kalt


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Mai 2022)

Dann gehe ich mal ganz schwer davon aus, dass du den Weg auf den Kriebelstein mit seinen schönen Trails gefunden hast und dein Tele über die Burgruine Elsterberg ausgerichtet ist.


----------



## Faszi (5. Mai 2022)

Perfekt, wirklich herrliche Trails dort, kannte ich noch gar nicht. Weiter gehts mit @Lothar2


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Mai 2022)

Ja das Elstertal ist schon ideal fürs MTB. Empfehlenswert ist dort auch der Elsterperlenweg, ideal für eine mehrtägige Tour entlang der Elsterhänge. 👌


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Mai 2022)

Dann bleiben wir mal ganz weit im Westen. Welcher Betrieb versucht hier den Erdkern freizulegen? 😁


----------



## slup (6. Mai 2022)

Hartsteinwerk Vogtland bei Oelsnitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (6. Mai 2022)

Wow, das ging ja schnell.
 Hier noch mal der Steinbruch bei Limbach in voller Schönheit


----------



## slup (7. Mai 2022)

@Lothar2: Ja, die Suchmaschine mit dem Stichwort Steinbruch Westsachsen war schnell erfolgreich.

Dann zum nächsten Rätsel:
Wo waren wir hier unterwegs?


----------



## kodak (7. Mai 2022)

Ganz spontan würde ich sagen nicht mehr in Deutschland sondern auf dem Erzgebirgskamm vor Tisa…sonst Lausitz Richtung Brandenburg


----------



## slup (7. Mai 2022)

@kodak: Mit Deiner ersten Vermutung liegst Du ganz gut. Das Foto ist während der "Hohen Tour" irgendwo zwischen Mückentürmchen und Tissa aufgenommen. Da ich den genauen Standort selbst nicht mehr weiß, lasse ich Deine Antwort gelten. Darfst weitermachen


----------



## kodak (7. Mai 2022)

@slup also ich würde es eingrenzen auf nach der Überquerung der Autobahn, über die Schnellstraße, an diesem turmartigen Haus vorbei, rechts Richtung Truppenübungsplatz 😊, kurz nachdem man aus dem Wald kommt, dort kommt dann dieser Sandweg der nach Regen ziemlich übel sein kann…die Autobahn bemerkt man durch den Tunnel nicht wirklich, vorher passiert man den Teich der im Winter für den Skifahrer eine dummeSache darstellen kann, wenn man die Abfahrt nicht kennt


----------



## kodak (7. Mai 2022)

So, dann wollen wir mal schnell weitermachen


----------



## Raumfahrer (7. Mai 2022)

Das könnte ein landwirtschaftliches Gefährt sein, oder aber was von der Bahn.


----------



## kodak (7. Mai 2022)

@Raumfahrer Schienengebunden😉


----------



## kodak (7. Mai 2022)

Noch ein Häppchen Lösung 😉


----------



## Faszi (7. Mai 2022)

Kipplohrenbahn am Steinbruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (7. Mai 2022)

@Faszi Kipplore ist richtig, aber kein Steinbruch, also sie hatten 2 Leben, sowohl die Lok als auch die Kipploren


----------



## kodak (9. Mai 2022)

Keiner eine Idee? Also mich würde ja ein Wahlplakat im Steinbruch oder im Niemandsland wundern😉


----------



## Faszi (9. Mai 2022)

Das Ding steht doch da und wird nicht bewegt...


----------



## kodak (9. Mai 2022)

Ja, das Ding ist vorn von einer ehemaligen Gipsfabrik und die Wagen sogar aus Sachsen, da wurde früher einmal der Rohstoff darin transportiert der dann in anderer Form damit transportiert werden musste…das Ganze steht erst relativ neu an seinem Standort…da auf dem Bild ein Wahlplakat zu sehen ist und das Aufnahmedatum aktuell ist es bestimmt an einem Ort mit mehr Menschenbewegungen als in einem Steinbruch im nirgendwo


----------



## kodak (10. Mai 2022)

Jetzt aber…


----------



## kodak (11. Mai 2022)

Okay, mal den Ausschnitt ein wenig anders gelegt 😉


----------



## Th. (11. Mai 2022)

__





						MeiDresden.de
					






					www.meidresden.de
				




Kannte ich nicht - ist auch nicht direkt meine Ecke...


----------



## kodak (11. Mai 2022)

@Th. Richtig natürlich, interessante Alternative zur Auffahrt und die Aussicht natürlich ebenso interessant


----------



## Th. (13. Mai 2022)

Was wirft solche Schatten - und vor allem wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (13. Mai 2022)

Bauchidee  wäre ein rostiger Nagel


----------



## slup (13. Mai 2022)

1


----------



## Faszi (13. Mai 2022)

Turm


----------



## kodak (13. Mai 2022)

Unten ist der Verbindungskanal, Sornoer Kanal die offizielle Bezeichnung


----------



## Faszi (13. Mai 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> Bauchidee wäre ein rostiger Nagel


Jetzt hab ichs auch kapiert...


----------



## kodak (13. Mai 2022)

@Faszi freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte im Wald mit den Bäumen 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (14. Mai 2022)

Da gibt's natürlich nichts zu ergänzen...


----------



## kodak (14. Mai 2022)

So, nach diesem kleinen Grenzgang wieder zurück…was sehen wir oder wo bin ich?


----------



## CC. (14. Mai 2022)

Oberes Bielatal, so ungefähr unterm Liebesknochen?


----------



## kodak (14. Mai 2022)

@CC. gern würde ich ja sagen, es wäre mir eine Ehre aber leider passt es nicht als Lösung


----------



## Th. (15. Mai 2022)

Da hättest du, @kodak , durchaus mal grosszügig sein können...Sächsische Schweiz war ja schon mal richtig.


----------



## Th. (15. Mai 2022)

Bin genau da kürzlich auch langgewandert - schon erschreckend wie der Wald aktuell in der hinteren Sächsischen Schweiz aussieht.

Achso, die Felsen (v.l.n.r.): Wilderer, Zyklopenmauer, Wildensteinwand.
Den meisten bekannt als "Neuer Wildenstein", bzw. "Kuhstall ".


----------



## kodak (15. Mai 2022)

@Th. wenn cc. als Exilant die richtige Elbseite genommen hätte, dann hätte, hätte , Fahrradkette😎

So haben wir nun aber die fachkundigste Auskunft des Forums erhalten, da ich nur Kuhstall oder neuer Wildenstein wirklich wusste, nun es sieht erschreckend aus aber am Ende zeigt es uns nur wie wenig wir wirklich über die Natur wissen, Monokulturen von Flachwurzlern auf Sandboden sind halt suboptimal

Wer den Harz mal besucht, da ist es ebenso heftig, Fernblicke überall


----------



## CC. (15. Mai 2022)

Jungs, Ihr müßt mit mir nicht übertrieben nachsichtig sein. Ich halte das aus. Notfalls nehme ich Drogen 

In meiner (immer mehr) verblassenden Erinnerung von vor 40 Jahren+, war das obere Bielatal der einzige Ort in der Sächsischen Schweiz, wo dermaßen Kahlschlag betrieben wurde und auch nix mehr nachwuchs. Die schwarzen Felsen ragten da wie faule Zähne aus dem Hang und waren schon in meinen jungen Jahren für mich ein einzigartiges Zeichen von grober Mißwirtschaft.
Wilderer und Zyklopenmauer hätte ich so im Leben nicht erkannt. Und ich war dort wirklich oft zum Klettern dort.
Der Zustand vieler Wälder als auch die Auswüchse der (staatlichen) Forstwirtschaft sind zum Heulen. Auch bei mir vor der Haustür.

Schönen Sonntag! Genießt das Wetter und die Völkermassen


----------



## Th. (15. Mai 2022)

Da ich aktuell nur ganz wenig Bilder verfügbar habe, welche @kodak wahrscheinlich alle schon vor Veröffentlichung löst, würde ich mal freigeben...


----------



## Faszi (15. Mai 2022)

Na da nutz ich mal die Gelegenheit.....
Die Frage wie meistens, Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (21. Mai 2022)

Keiner ne Idee? Da dreh ich mich mal etwas nach links:


----------



## kodak (21. Mai 2022)

Irgendwie in der Gegend der czorneboh Kette


----------



## Faszi (21. Mai 2022)

"Irgendwie" triffts das schon,aber sehr großräumig


----------



## kodak (21. Mai 2022)

Naja, war dort nur 1x in meinem Leben bisher, also Teufelsfenster, Döhlener Berg


----------



## Faszi (21. Mai 2022)

Ich hab dort ne Muschel gesehen


----------



## Th. (21. Mai 2022)

Ich hätte spontan auf Spreetal getippt, Bautzen Humboldthain - was das aber mit Muschel(n) zu tun hat...


----------



## kodak (21. Mai 2022)

Jakobsweg sind die Muscheln Herr @Th. die der Faszi gesehen hat


----------



## Th. (21. Mai 2022)

Ja freilich! Danke.


----------



## Faszi (21. Mai 2022)

Habs gar nicht gleich gelesen, @Th. ist natürlich richtig, viele Jahre war ja auch unweit im Humboldthain immer im März MTB Rennen,





 ja @kodak ich meinte die Pilger mit ihren Muscheln, der Pilgerweg geht da lang.
Also weiter gehts mit @Th.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (22. Mai 2022)

Dann heute wieder was einfaches - aber weil so schön geflaggt war (bestimmt nur für mich!)...


----------



## mw.dd (23. Mai 2022)

Th. schrieb:


> Dann heute wieder was einfaches - aber weil so schön geflaggt war (bestimmt nur für mich!)...


Blockhausen


----------



## Th. (23. Mai 2022)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.





@mw.dd ist dran


----------



## mw.dd (24. Mai 2022)

Der Steinhaufen hat sogar einen Namen...


----------



## slup (24. Mai 2022)

Bei Moritzburg?


----------



## mw.dd (24. Mai 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Bei Moritzburg?


Nein, gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (24. Mai 2022)

Oberhalb des Autobahntunnels pesterwitz


----------



## mw.dd (24. Mai 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> Oberhalb des Autobahntunnels pesterwitz


Wer zuerst den Namen postet, ist als nächster dran.


----------



## kodak (24. Mai 2022)

Rossthal 
Trollfelsen








						Trollfelsen · 01169 Dresden
					

★★★★★ · Sehenswürdigkeit




					goo.gl


----------



## kodak (26. Mai 2022)

@mw.dd ich gehe mal als 🥇 davon aus das ich richtig lag, zuletzt führte ich die Cielab Neujahrsausfahrt daran vorbei, ohne die Steine beim Namen nennen zu können…

Also, nach einer Woche in Thüringen heute wieder in Sachsen 👍 und gleich mal geschaut was es hier so gibt 😁 da langes Wochenende auch ein etwas schwieriger (hoffe ich)


----------



## kodak (27. Mai 2022)

Ein weiteres Detail des Gesamten





😳


----------



## kodak (28. Mai 2022)

… ein weiteres Detail 😁





Dem aufmerksamen Betrachter sollten bewusst in den letzten beiden Bildern festgehaltene Abweichungen zum Grübeln verleiten 😎


----------



## mw.dd (28. Mai 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> … ein weiteres Detail 😁
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht irgendwie nach Hundertwasser aus.


----------



## kodak (28. Mai 2022)

@mw.dd leider kalt, das Offensichtliche ja, die Botschaft nein, Also sieht so aus … aber hat mit ihm nichts zu tun insgesamt


----------



## kodak (28. Mai 2022)

Mal in die richtige Position gedreht, denn der Sinn des Ganzen ist ein Ort zum verweilen, naja sollte schon ein warmer Tag sein, der Hinweis im Bild ist übrigens doppeldeutig verwendbar bei der Lösungssuche


----------



## slup (28. Mai 2022)

Brunnen oder Freibad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (28. Mai 2022)

@slup nein, es ist eine Bank, die Sitzfläche sind die einfarbigen Kacheln, die zur Lösung nichts beitragen können aus meiner Sicht 😉


----------



## kodak (29. Mai 2022)

Der Sonntagsdoppelpack für die kleinen grauen Zellen…entsprechend auch noch 2x Tipps 
- seit 2017 kann man sie benutzen oder eben anschauen 

- es gab einige Unterstützer aber nicht von denen die es eigentlich am besten könnten, doch am Ende haben sie die Bank sogar für ihr social media genutzt (dabei haben sie 2010 ganz viele …e…n produziert aber das Motto der Bank ist nicht eingetreten)


----------



## slup (29. Mai 2022)

"Scherben bringen Glück" Bank in der Meißner Rosengasse.


----------



## kodak (29. Mai 2022)

@slup  vollkommen richtig…das Motiv Weinlaub und das Kobaltblau versteckten sich auf den ersten Bildern, die Porzellanmanufaktur hatte leider keine Scherben mehr aus der Vernichtungsaktion von 2010 übrig😳


----------



## slup (29. Mai 2022)

Dann mal wieder etwas aus dem südlichen Nachbarland. Wo muss man hin um diesen Blick genießen zu können?


----------



## Faszi (29. Mai 2022)

Sehe ich da unten die Elbe?


----------



## slup (29. Mai 2022)

@Faszi: Ja


----------



## Faszi (29. Mai 2022)

Sperlingsstein


----------



## slup (29. Mai 2022)

@Faszi: Nein der ist es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (29. Mai 2022)

Bukova hora / Zinkenstein


----------



## slup (29. Mai 2022)

@Faszi: Ja, die berühmte Humboldt-Aussicht
Eine herrliche Ruhe da oben und schöne Aussichten auf das Lausitzer Gebirge


----------



## leler (29. Mai 2022)

Ja, die weniger Meter um den TV-Turm zur Aussicht lohnen definitiv! Danke für die Fotos @slup ! Bei Humboldt ist dann sicher die "drittschönste Aussicht der Welt" nicht weit .-)


----------



## Faszi (31. Mai 2022)

Sorry, war sehr beschäftigt, hier das neue Rätselbild, wo steht dieser wunderschöne Baum?


----------



## leler (31. Mai 2022)

Vielleicht im Zittauer Gebirge?


----------



## Faszi (31. Mai 2022)

leler schrieb:


> Vielleicht im Zittauer Gebirge?


Klingt nicht schlecht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (2. Juni 2022)

Zooooooooommmmmmmm.........


----------



## Th. (3. Juni 2022)

ist das rechts die Finkenkoppe (Pěnkavčí vrch)? Dann könntest du auf dem Dürrberg (Suchý vrch) stehen...


----------



## Faszi (3. Juni 2022)

Th. schrieb:


> ist das rechts die Finkenkoppe (Pěnkavčí vrch)?


Richtig



Th. schrieb:


> Dann könntest du auf dem Dürrberg (Suchý vrch) stehen..


Falsch


----------



## Th. (3. Juni 2022)

Dann ist's doch die Lausche, genauer der AP unterhalb (Kleine Lausche).


----------



## sbradl (3. Juni 2022)

Ah jetzt erkenn ich es auch. Wenn man durch die Lücke in den Bäumen guckt, sieht man den Jedlova


----------



## Th. (3. Juni 2022)

Ne, der Jedlova ist rechts der Finkenkoppe - möglicherweise ist's der Kaltenberg.


----------



## Faszi (3. Juni 2022)

Th. schrieb:


> Dann ist's doch die Lausche, genauer der AP unterhalb (Kleine Lausche).


Richtig, die Jedlova ist weiter rechts, hab ich weggeschnitten😉


----------



## Th. (3. Juni 2022)

Dann weiter durch Sachsen...
...wo findet man diese Schüssel?


----------



## Faszi (3. Juni 2022)

In einem Park


----------



## kodak (3. Juni 2022)

Das sieht aus wie porphyr… das wäre dann Mittelsachsen irgendwo bei Waldheim/rochlitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (3. Juni 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> Das sieht aus wie porphyr… das wäre dann Mittelsachsen irgendwo bei Waldheim/rochlitz


Schon mal nicht schlecht - etwas Kontext:


----------



## Th. (3. Juni 2022)

Faszi schrieb:


> In einem Park


...im weitesten Sinn...


----------



## Faszi (3. Juni 2022)

Sieht aus wie Nimbschen...


----------



## Th. (3. Juni 2022)

Faszi schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Nimbschen...



Mag sein - ist's aber nicht. Die Spur stimmt aber.


----------



## Th. (3. Juni 2022)

'ne gehörige Portion Abstand...
Rückblick:


----------



## kodak (4. Juni 2022)

Kloster Buch?


----------



## Th. (4. Juni 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> Kloster Buch?


Korrekt. 
Kloster Buch an der Freiberger Mulde, kurz vor Leisnig.


----------



## kodak (4. Juni 2022)

Ah, mit Halbwissen gelöst😉 der porphyr war mir bekannt, meine Großeltern wohnten 10 km von Rochlitz entfernt, in der Umgebung überall das rote Gestein als Baumaterial … Altzella passte nicht wegen des Blick zurück des Herrn @Th. 

Wenn wir schon bei Baumaterial sind, das muss ja irgendwo herkommen 





habe leider vergessen wo das war? Bitte um Hilfe 😁


----------



## kodak (5. Juni 2022)

Frohe Pfingsten…damit die Zeit nicht so lang wird heute wieder 2 Bilder
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2651192]
	








[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (5. Juni 2022)

Eine Stimme sagte mir noch ich solle den „weißen“ und nicht den „grauen“ für die Nachwelt ablichten und hier veröffentlichen 😳


----------



## kodak (6. Juni 2022)

Für die vertiefende Bildung wird auch gesorgt 😎


----------



## kodak (6. Juni 2022)

Mal eine größere Ansicht…





Rechts schließt sich dann das schon bekannte Bild des Tales an…


----------



## CC. (6. Juni 2022)

Die Suchmaschine meiner Wahl spuckt "Porphyrfächer im Mohorn - Grund" samt mit angeschlossenem Steinbruch aus.


----------



## kodak (6. Juni 2022)

@CC. ja, die Porphyrfächer am Landberg sind auch immer wieder eindrucksvoll anzusehen, leider ist das nicht der richtige Bruch…

Dabei fällt mir gerade ein Zusammenhang zwischen meinem letzten Suchbild „Scherben bringen Glück“, dem aktuellen „weißen“ Suchbild und der Ortschaft Mohorn Grund ein🙋‍♂️

Vielleicht kann jemand damit etwas anfangen 😳


----------



## Th. (7. Juni 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> @CC.
> Dabei fällt mir gerade ein Zusammenhang zwischen meinem letzten Suchbild „Scherben bringen Glück“, dem aktuellen „weißen“ Suchbild und der Ortschaft Mohorn Grund ein🙋‍♂️
> 
> Vielleicht kann jemand damit etwas anfangen 😳


Spontan fällt mir da die Triebisch ein - verbindet Mohorn Grund und Meißen.
Den Steinbruch kann ich da gerade nicht einsortieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (7. Juni 2022)

@Th. Eine sehr gute Nachricht, ja das Tal der Triebisch ist die Gemeinsamkeit, wenn nun noch jemand nicht der graue sondern der weiße richtig interpretieren könnte 

Ich bin mir auch sehr sicher das dort schon einige von uns waren/vorbeigefahren sind.

Oder mit den phantastischen vier zu sprechen, irgendwie stimmt das aber nicht 😁

ARD, ZDF, C & A
BRD, DDR und USA
BSE, HIV und DRK
GbR, GmbH - ihr könnt mich ma'!
GWOT, VHS und FSK
RAF, LSD und FKK
DVU, AKW und KKK
RHP, USW, LMAA
PLZ, UPS und DPD
BMX, BPM und XTC
EMI, CBS und BMG
ADAC, DLRG - ojemine
EKZ, RTL und DFB
ABS, TÜV und BMW
KMH, ICE und Eschede
PVC, FCKW - is nich' OK


----------



## Th. (7. Juni 2022)

Bitte den Songtext korrigieren.

Thx und MfG


----------



## kodak (7. Juni 2022)

@Th. 😉

Du darfst auch gerne lösen oder jemand anders ist textsicher 😎


----------



## Th. (7. Juni 2022)

Ich versuch's mal - und, ja, vermutlich bin ich dort wirklich schon mehrfach vorbeigekommen...

Also: Reingeschmuggelt in den Text wurde "GWOT". 
Das wiederum bedeutet u.a. "Geologischer Wanderweg Oberes Triebischtal".
Dieser ist allerdings 17km lang mit allerlei Erklärtäfelchen - an einer Stelle wird wohl der gesuchte Punkt sein...
Also dann hier mal die Übersicht.





Da so auf der Farbe "Weiß" und dem Gestein "Rhyolith" (=Porphyr) bestanden wird, nehme ich an, dass der Punkt bei Tafel 14 (Der Weiße Bruch) gesucht wird.


----------



## kodak (7. Juni 2022)

@Th.
Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte 





Vollkommen richtig natürlich, der Graue Bruch ist die Nummer 13, der sieht aber eben wie ein normaler Steinbruch aus, ich dachte die alten Gemäuer wären dem radelnden Volk aufgefallen, geht auch ziemlich tief hinein, aber sehr zugewachsen schon


----------



## Th. (7. Juni 2022)

Da machen wir doch gleich mal mit Gestein weiter...





Sicherlich ist das "was?" interessant - zum "wo?" hilft das eigentlich nicht weiter - dieses Gestein ist dort direkt nicht zu finden und der Ort eher für andere Dinge bekannt...


----------



## Faszi (8. Juni 2022)

Nähe Löbau...


----------



## Th. (8. Juni 2022)

Faszi schrieb:


> Nähe Löbau...


Das kommt hin - ich gehe davon aus, du kennst den Ort?


----------



## Faszi (8. Juni 2022)

Gemauerte Mühle, Georgewitzer Skala
Ich überlege aber die ganze Zeit über die Bedeutung, die steht auf dem Schild aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern....


----------



## Th. (8. Juni 2022)

Da kann ich helfen...




ob das stimmt...

Aber eigentlich hat das keinen Zusammenhang mit der Gemauerten Mühle - dort wird auf ein historisches Ereignis aus dem September 1813 hingewiesen: Im Zuge der Napoleonkriege hatte der (spätere Generalfeldmarschall) Blücher dort seinen Auftritt. 
Der Inhaber der Mühle (Engelmann) und sein Kumpel (Krenz) sind da sehr engagiert.
Achso - und wer ansonsten auch auf skurrile Typen steht: Kollege "Öff öff" hatte dort einen Steinwurf entfernt sein temporäres Domizil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (10. Juni 2022)

Th. schrieb:


> ob das stimmt...


Ich glaube nicht das es stimmt, wer schonmal in Scheibenberg war wird mir recht geben.

Hier das neue Rätsel:
Wo bin ich?


----------



## slup (12. Juni 2022)

Spaargebirge


----------



## Faszi (12. Juni 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Spaargebirge


Klingt gut....😉
Aber wo genau bin ich...


----------



## slup (12. Juni 2022)

"Der Sinnesrausch ist zur Liebe,
was der Schlaf zum Leben"

Friedrich von Hardenberg 

alias

Novalis

Die Stele steht neben dem Batzdorfer Totenhäuschen - Komischer Name für ein Lusthäuschen


----------



## Faszi (12. Juni 2022)

slup schrieb:


> "Der Sinnesrausch ist zur Liebe,
> was der Schlaf zum Leben"
> 
> Friedrich von Hardenberg
> ...


Perfekt gelöst, weiter geht es mit @slup


----------



## slup (12. Juni 2022)

Am Wegesrand blühen derzeit diese seltenen Pflanzen. Wo bin ich unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## leler (12. Juni 2022)

Das sieht irgendwie nach "weit oben" aus. Vielleicht im Erzgebirge bei Oberjugel?


----------



## kodak (13. Juni 2022)

Ich würde mal sagen das du oberhalb von Rehefeld zaunhaus auf dem Weg nach neurehefeld bist, also holperbachweg


----------



## slup (13. Juni 2022)

Kodak hat natürlich recht.
Wir freuen uns auf das nächste Rätsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (13. Juni 2022)

Oh, kenne ich eigentlich nur in einer völlig anderen Jahreszeit, kam mir aber auch in farbig irgendwie sehr bekannt vor

So, wollen wir uns mal hinab begeben😎

Wo bin ich, ist quasi ein Tageslivebild


----------



## Faszi (13. Juni 2022)

Rabenstein


----------



## kodak (13. Juni 2022)

@Faszi dort war ich noch nie in meinem Leben, also ganz kalt


----------



## kodak (14. Juni 2022)

Berge sind hier wohl Mangelware 😉


----------



## Raumfahrer (14. Juni 2022)

Um 1375 wurde die Stadt Bärenstein gegründet...


----------



## kodak (14. Juni 2022)

@Raumfahrer aber ganz schön bergig auch dort, also ganz kalt 

Der Hunt verwirrt bestimmt auch etwas beim Wappen 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (14. Juni 2022)

Lippen - Lohsa


----------



## kodak (14. Juni 2022)

@slup dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen 🥇

Außer ein finales Bild 😉


----------



## slup (14. Juni 2022)

In welchem Feld bin ich den hier gelandet?


----------



## kodak (14. Juni 2022)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist rechts der Weg hinauf zum Triebenberg, mit dem selbigen oben und du parallel zum Weg zwischen Zaschendorf und Eschdorf

Das Getreide sollte Weizen sein


----------



## slup (14. Juni 2022)

@kodak: Ich denke mal Du hast mit allem recht. 
Weizen kenne ich nur ohne Grannen. Es gibt aber anscheinend auch Sorten mit der Frisur. Bei Gerste sind die Ähren filigraner.

Bitte das nächste Rätsel


----------



## kodak (14. Juni 2022)

Ja, man wird älter und trifft dann doch noch mal Orte wo man schon einmal war…


----------



## Faszi (15. Juni 2022)

Kaserne


----------



## kodak (15. Juni 2022)

Eine richtige Kaserne Nein, Armee schon😉


----------



## slup (15. Juni 2022)

Panzergarage?


----------



## kodak (15. Juni 2022)

@slup ja aber nur temporär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (15. Juni 2022)

Ostsachsen?


----------



## kodak (15. Juni 2022)

@Faszi ja, östlich


----------



## Faszi (15. Juni 2022)

Löbau


----------



## kodak (15. Juni 2022)

@Faszi das wäre zu einfach 😁

Löbau war riesig, da standen die Panzer auch im Panzerpark im Offenen


----------



## kodak (15. Juni 2022)

Der Turm rechts hatte eine besondere Bedeutung, quasi die Kommandozentrale, nur für was?







Menschen durften auch früher nur einige das Gebiet betreten, nicht immer aber ab meinem Geburtsjahr 😁
Jetzt aber einen Teilbereich gar nicht mehr, naja hätte man auch früher eher besser gelassen 🙃 zu bestimmten Zeiten


----------



## kodak (16. Juni 2022)

Ah, die sind eingezäunt


----------



## Th. (16. Juni 2022)

Dann könnte das der ehemalige Panzerschießplatz bei Dauban sein. Dort sollten mal Elche und Wildpferde in einem Gehege gehalten werden - ich bin da vor Jahren mal vorbei, da sah es aber wie aufgegeben aus...


----------



## kodak (16. Juni 2022)

@Th. Vollkommen richtig, also Schafe, Ziegen und Wildpferde sind wohl noch da, die Elche seit 2013 weg
Das war nur ein MG Schießplatz 😉 richtige Schießplätze waren größer 😁







Hier sieht man die Schiessbahnen noch gut


----------



## Th. (16. Juni 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> @Th. Vollkommen richtig, also Schafe, Ziegen und Wildpferde sind wohl noch da, die Elche seit 2013 weg


Ich war so von 2015-2020 oft dort (Olbasee) und bin da auch paarmal in die Richtung, wobei ich das eher als altes LPG Areal gedeutet hätte...


kodak schrieb:


> @Th.
> Das war nur ein MG Schießplatz 😉


Mich hatte der temporäre Panzergaragenhinweis, sowie auch Internetrecherche darauf geführt...


kodak schrieb:


> @Th.  richtige Schießplätze waren größer 😁



Wem sagst du das... als Grundwehrdienstler im letzten 18-monatigen Durchgang "durfte" ich den Schießplatz (Polygon) Ashuluk für insgesamt 7 Wochen "entdecken". Inklusive Schiffstransfer und Eisenbahnverladung... 😧


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (16. Juni 2022)

Da aber nicht nur Gemäuer sondern auch Naturfels immer wieder mit mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Graffitis verziert werden, auch dazu ein Fotobeitrag von mir:





Nun - mittlerweile im fortgeschrittenen Alter - denkt man vielleicht doch mal, warum das so gepinselt wurde, oder trifft das etwa auch für einen selbst zu (omg!) - oder, um mit @kodak zu sprechen: Verdammt wo bin ich hier gewesen...? 
Ich weiß es natürlich - wer weiß es noch?


----------



## slup (17. Juni 2022)

Stammt das von einem frustrierten Bergmann im Erzgebirge?


----------



## Th. (17. Juni 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Stammt das von einem frustrierten Bergmann im Erzgebirge?


Möglicherweise, kann aber genauso gut ein Seemann gewesen sein...
Ich bin auch nicht hingeklettert, um nach einer Signatur zu suchen. Somit wird das "Wer" wohl ungelöst bleiben...


----------



## slup (17. Juni 2022)

Was steht ist dann frustriert und Erzgebirge.


----------



## Th. (17. Juni 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Was steht ist dann (...) Erzgebirge.


Kann ich so *nicht* unterschreiben.

Die Felswand noch mal in ganzer Pracht:





Die Malereien im unteren Teil sind allerdings auch nicht so ohne weiteren Aufwand entstanden...


----------



## kodak (17. Juni 2022)

Kann es sein das du auf einem Boot sitzt und es die Talsperre kriebstein ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (17. Juni 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du auf einem Boot sitzt und es die Talsperre kriebstein ist?


Nein und ja.
Ich flaniere auf dem Zschopautalwanderweg...


----------



## kodak (17. Juni 2022)

Oh, jetzt bekomme ich doch langsam Zweifel woher diese Eingebungen kommen 😳

Also erst noch kurz die Auflösung zu dem rechten Turm in dauban, das war der Kontroll-und leitstand für die Ziele, die konnten von dort aus aufgeklappt werden, der Panzer fuhr die schiessbahn einfach lang und die Klapp-Ziele mussten bekämpft werden, hinten wurde gewendet und die Besatzung wechselte, der Fahrer natürlich nicht…

Kriebstein war ich als Kind zuletzt, Ich hatte in der Umgebung Verwandtschaft, keine Ahnung warum mich die Gesamt-Wand aber sofort daran erinnert hat, damals gab es kein Graffiti 😎

so, mal ein wenig Architektur, für aufmerksame Besucher 🙈


----------



## kodak (18. Juni 2022)

Ja, diese Worte kann der geneigte Besucher dort auch lesen…


----------



## kodak (18. Juni 2022)

Die Bildinhalte mal in Komposition





Achso, ein Hinweis noch, viele Wege führen nach Rom aber auch zu einem der Wahrzeichen dieser Stadt…


----------



## kodak (19. Juni 2022)




----------



## slup (19. Juni 2022)

Das alte Tuchmacherhaus von 1523 in Meißen seit 1873 Weinstube Vincenz Richter.


----------



## kodak (19. Juni 2022)

@slup vollkommen richtig, eine der unzähligen Möglichkeiten im Meißen zu Dom und Burg zu kommen führt in Stufen und schönen Ausblicken daran vorbei, da dachte ich mir dies interessiert hier auch ein paar Leute 😉


----------



## slup (19. Juni 2022)

@kodak: Das Rätsel konnte ich nur mit der Suchmaschine unter Eingabe der Jahreszahlen lösen. Aber  wieder mal ein Grund Meißen zu besuchen. Da war ich schon lange nicht mehr. 

Beim nächsten Rätsel habe ich vorsichtshalber mal die Jahreszahl gelöscht.
Wo habe ich mich denn da rumgetrieben?


----------



## Phantomas (20. Juni 2022)

Th. schrieb:


> Nein und ja.
> Ich flaniere auf dem Zschopautalwanderweg...


Das ist doch der Wappenfels in Lauenhain 🤔


----------



## kodak (20. Juni 2022)

@Phantomas ja, das Rätsel ist ja auch gelöst, nur eben nicht vom Wasser aus fotografiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (20. Juni 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> @Phantomas ja, das Rätsel ist ja auch gelöst, nur eben nicht vom Wasser aus fotografiert


Mir ging es ja nicht um das lösen,  ich hatte in Erinnerung das es nicht die Talsperre Kriebstein ist  ! Hätte mich auch täuschen können weil es schon sehr sehr lang her ist das ich da war .


----------



## Th. (20. Juni 2022)

Also Lauenhain ist an der Talsperre Kriebstein. Und der fotografierte Fels auch da. Der "Wappenfels" ist das allerdings nicht... Der Wappenfels ist am Westufer - der "Renten"fels am Ostufer .


----------



## Th. (20. Juni 2022)

So ungefähr.


----------



## kodak (21. Juni 2022)

Damit es hier weitergeht sage ich mal du bist in Röhrsdorf bei Chemnitz, eine andere Idee wäre recht weit weg von der Grenze, also verworfen


----------



## slup (21. Juni 2022)

@kodak: Sag mal die zweite Idee


----------



## kodak (22. Juni 2022)

Naja, es gibt noch zwei röhrsdorf in Polen, wobei eines im Riesengebirge liegt und eines in Niederschlesien, die wären zu weit weg, doch dann gibt es im Schluckenauer Zipfel noch eins, das könnte passen…


----------



## slup (22. Juni 2022)

Mit dem heutigen Ausland liegst Du richtig.
Die genannten Orte sind es aber nicht.


----------



## kodak (22. Juni 2022)

Habe doch gerade meinen Fehler bemerkt, also ich sage jetzt mal Lisci ist es heute im schluckenauer Zipfel


----------



## slup (22. Juni 2022)

@kodak: Das Land stimmt schon mal.
Aber Lisci ist es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (22. Juni 2022)

Na dann hätte ich noch das heutige Svor im Angebot 😉


----------



## slup (22. Juni 2022)

👍

Dann wäre noch der genaue Standort zu klären


----------



## kodak (22. Juni 2022)

also nach dieser Karte








						Die letzten Siebenhunderter (im Lausitzer Gebirge)
					

Blog mit Fotos der heimischen Tier- und Pflanzenwelt. Interessantes aus der Oberlausitz und Nordböhmen. Blogbeiträge zu Astronomie und Astrophysik.




					wincontact32naturwunder.blogspot.com
				




kommt das Wasserwerk nach dem alten Fischteich, wenn man dann mal die Route verfolgt und mit Maps abgleicht würde ich das alte Wasserwerk hier vermuten, also dort wo das rote Auto steht









						Svor · Tschechien
					

Tschechien




					goo.gl


----------



## leler (22. Juni 2022)

Schätze, Du warst auf dem Klíč (Kleis) .-)
https://de.mapy.cz/s/jucukegudu


----------



## slup (22. Juni 2022)

@kodak:  Punktlandung

@leler: Ja. Der Klic gewährt den schönsten Rundumblick. Das Rad am Bergfuß im Gebüsch versteckt und hochgelaufen.









Den ruhigen Kleinen Schöber kann ich auch empfehlen


----------



## leler (22. Juni 2022)

Danke! Ja, den Abstecher zum Kleinen und Großen Schöber muss ich irgendwann auch mal machen. Bin unzählige Male den Radweg 3013 und den Alten Prager Steig an der Jakob- und Dreiherrensäule lang: https://de.mapy.cz/s/hesugelece & https://de.mapy.cz/s/gokebabeta ...
Bin aufs nächste Rätselfoto gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (22. Juni 2022)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur das es weitergeht mit dem schönen Bild von @slup  doch wenn das Rätselfieber erst einmal entwickelt ist 😄

Nun dann wollen wir mal wieder auf sächsischen Boden oder waren es Lateiner 🙈😳


----------



## kodak (23. Juni 2022)

Mehr Details


----------



## kodak (24. Juni 2022)

Noch ein wenig mehr des Ganzen…


----------



## leler (24. Juni 2022)

Sieht irgendwie "Nordsächsisch" aus ? Torgau?


----------



## kodak (24. Juni 2022)

@leler leider ganz kalt, also eher Babybett


----------



## slup (24. Juni 2022)

Teil einer Burg?


----------



## kodak (24. Juni 2022)

@slup auf die Frage habe ich schon länger gewartet, um sie dann genüsslich mit NEIN zu beantworten können 😁 kleiner sadist ich bin

Babybett ist wie immer sehr hintersinnig zu verstehen😎


----------



## slup (24. Juni 2022)

Babybett = Wiege?


----------



## kodak (24. Juni 2022)

Ja, Wiege trifft es gut, auch Keimzelle


----------



## slup (24. Juni 2022)

Meißen - Die Wiege Sachsens
Eilenburg - Die Wiege Sachsens
Passt alles nicht.

Vielleicht die Wiege/ Keimzelle irgendeines Handwerkes/ Industrie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (24. Juni 2022)

@slup 

Meißen - Die Wiege Sachsens
Eilenburg - Die Wiege Sachsens
Passt alles nicht.

Das sehe ich anders und wenn man jetzt noch mal die Antworten anderer Forumsteilnehmer mal so in die Gleichung einsetzt…


----------



## slup (24. Juni 2022)

Bahrmannsches Brauhaus Meißen

Hätte nicht gedacht das Du Meißen zweimal hintereinander bringst.


----------



## kodak (24. Juni 2022)

@slup vollkommen richtig, war vorher die Postmeisterei was der Lateiner auch nachlesen kann 😎

Ja, warum nicht, 150m bis zur Scherbenbank und nicht viel weiter bis Vinzenz Richter 🙃 expect  the unexpected 👀


----------



## slup (24. Juni 2022)

Damit wäre Meißen jetzt abgehakt. Weiter mit dem nächsten Rätsel.

Wo segnet dieser Herr die Vorbeikommenden?


----------



## leler (24. Juni 2022)

Verstehe: Wir bleiben an der Elbe und begeben uns ein Stück aufwärts in die Böhmische Schweiz. Kurz hinter der Grenze bei Dolní Žleb (deutsch Niedergrund) steht am Elberadweg der frisch sanierte Sv. Vojtěch / Hl. Adlabert, Patron der Schifffahrer - siehe https://de.mapy.cz/s/hekabozapo 
.-)


----------



## slup (24. Juni 2022)

@leler: Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Und weiter geht es.


----------



## leler (26. Juni 2022)

Danke! Ich bin schon am Suchen.... Hoffe, ich habe heute Abend etwas gefunden ... .-)


----------



## leler (27. Juni 2022)

Pardon, hat etwas gedauert. ...
Da es sich bei der Hitze auch langsamer denkt, mal etwas einfaches:



Wo steht dieses klassisch-schlichte Teil?
(Hoffe, wir hatten es noch nicht? Die Textsuche war zumindest negativ.)


----------



## kodak (27. Juni 2022)

Ich denke nicht das du auf einem Friedhof gewesen bist, also kein Friedhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (28. Juni 2022)

Ja, kein Friedhof. Es erinnert eher an etwas sehr lebendiges und steht auch nicht an einem ruhigen Plätzchen... .-)


----------



## leler (29. Juni 2022)

Dann gehen wir mal ein Stück herum und blicken sttat von der Rückseite jetzt von der Seite drauf:

Aufmerksame Chronisten könnten es mit einen Jahrestag heute in Verbindung bringen. Kein Kommentar .-)


----------



## kodak (29. Juni 2022)

2020 wurde ein neuer Baum gepflanzt


----------



## leler (29. Juni 2022)

Das Datum der Anpflanzungen ist mir nicht bekannt .-)


----------



## kodak (29. Juni 2022)

Grenzübergang bahratal

Dort wurde die olympische Flamme 1936 übergeben auf deutsches Gebiet









						Deutsch-tschechische Freundschaft am Olympiadenkmal
					

Zum 85. Jubiläum des Olympia-Fackellaufes am Grenzort Hellendorf ist eine Feierstunde abgehalten worden.




					www.wochenkurier.info


----------



## leler (30. Juni 2022)

100 % korrekt! Dem ist nichts beizufügen  Außer vielleicht ein paar Auflösebilder:











Weiter gehts @kodak !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (30. Juni 2022)

@leler ja, nachdem klar war das es Ringe und keine 0 sind war die Säule wieder im Gedächtnis, allerdings noch in der Altform

So wo steht denn dieser Herr ?


----------



## leler (30. Juni 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> @leler ja, nachdem klar war das es Ringe und keine 0 sind war die Säule wieder im Gedächtnis, allerdings noch in der Altform
> 
> Und ich wollte schon eine falsche Fährte zur Auto-Union legen  https://www.mdr.de/mdr-aktuell-nachrichtenradio/audio/audio-2066822.html


----------



## kodak (1. Juli 2022)

Der Herr wurde also gestiftet und ein Bus fährt auch, ja wohin nur könnte er fahren?




Frau Brille konnte mir bei einem kurzen Check keine Auskunft geben, hier scheint analoges Wissen gefragt zu sein 😳


----------



## kodak (2. Juli 2022)

Ein schönes Wochenende euch wünscht der Herr 😎


----------



## kodak (2. Juli 2022)

Wer Lust, Zeit und Kondition hat kann ihn ja am Wochenende mal besuchen, er freut sich schon, ach die Route fehlt noch, na da kann ich quasi auch analog dienen





Grüßt ihn ganz lieb, den wackeren Burschen 😁


----------



## kodak (2. Juli 2022)

Damit niemand vorbeifährt, links hinten steht die Infotafel zur Silberstraße 😉 also zwischen Bushaltestelle und Gedenkstätte an die Gefallenen des 1. Weltkrieges


----------



## kodak (3. Juli 2022)

Na keiner die challenge angenommen? Klar, heute war das SZ 🚲 fest🙃
Also morgen hat der ansässige Bäcker geschlossen, eben ein wirklicher Bäcker, auch mit Mittagspause usw., der Bahnhof hat seit 1972 schon zu, frische Milch bekommt man 24x7 😎

Vielleicht hilft dieses Wissen bei der Suche 🧐


----------



## kodak (4. Juli 2022)

Einen Bäcker bei ca. 300 Einwohnern finde ich beachtlich 😉


----------



## Faszi (4. Juli 2022)

Kann doch nur Falkenberg sein...


----------



## kodak (4. Juli 2022)

@Faszi Danke erst einmal das du dich aus der Deckung traust, wenn auch die Frage wäre, Falkenberg müsste ich wo suchen? Also zwischen Scharfenberg und Freiberg finde ich weder ein Falkenberg noch einen ehemaligen Bahnhof dieses Namens…
Bin auch eher im Tal, wenn man dieses nicht verlässt kommt man schnell zu einem Gewässer welches all meine letzten Rätsel berührt …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (4. Juli 2022)

Na hier:








						Falkenberg · 09633 Halsbrücke
					

09633 Halsbrücke




					goo.gl


----------



## kodak (4. Juli 2022)

@Faszi Danke, wieder etwas gelernt in Geographie aber leider wurde der Bahnhof schon 1970 dicht gemacht 🙁 also 2 Jahre zu früh 😒

Von 1922 bis 1970 hatte Falkenberg östlich der Bobritzsch gelegen einen Haltepunkt an der Schmalspurbahn Klingenberg-Colmnitz–Oberdittmannsdorf. Im ehemaligen Streckenverlauf befindet sich ein Rad- und Wanderweg.


----------



## slup (4. Juli 2022)

Helbigsdorf bei Wilsdruff mit Schobers Bäckerei.


----------



## kodak (4. Juli 2022)

@slup 305 Einwohner meint Wikipedia, Bäckerei Schober, Molkereiprodukte bei Familie Flade, die Triebisch als Verbindung meiner letzten Rätsel, dann noch mal einen geschärften Blick auf die Haltestelle 





passt auch, also weiter geht es mit @slup

PS: die Obere Dorfstraße geht übrigens im Kreis 😉


----------



## slup (4. Juli 2022)

In aller Frühe aufgestanden, konnte ich diesen Ausblick noch bei erträglichen Temperaturen genießen.
Wo war ich?


----------



## slup (6. Juli 2022)

Auf diesem Weg kommt man zu dem gesuchten Punkt mit Ausblick.


----------



## Th. (7. Juli 2022)

Böhmisches Elbtal, Rosenkamm?


----------



## slup (7. Juli 2022)

@Th.: Da hast Du gleich ins Schwarze getroffen.  Rosenkamm Aussicht (Růžový hřeben) ist richtig.


----------



## mr.malcom (7. Juli 2022)

Autsch, das ist peinlich, hab mich noch gewundert das mir der Anblick bekannt vorkam: Bin letztes Wochendende da langgeradelt... 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (7. Juli 2022)

Dann schnell zurück nach Sachsen und für alle was Leichtes:


----------



## kodak (8. Juli 2022)

Lagerstätte Seifenbach am Rabenberg mit Blick auf Johanngeorgenstadt

Aussicht auf Johanngeorgenstadt​(MT) JOHANNGEORGENSTADT: Das Erzgebirge hat bei Johanngeorgenstadt ein neues Wanderziel. Am Rabenberg wurde an der ehemaligen Lagerstätte Seifenbach eine Aussichtsplattform geschaffen. "Speer-Blick" wurde der Aussichtspunkt nach Manfred Speer genannt, der bei der Wismut jahrelang für die Sanierung der Altbergbaustandorte im Erzgebirge zuständig war. Von hier sieht man große Teile von Johanngeorgenstadt. Außerdem steht man mit Blick auf den Bergbau auf geschichtsträchtigem Boden. (Bildquelle: Stefan Paul)


----------



## Th. (8. Juli 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> Lagerstätte Seifenbach am Rabenberg mit Blick auf Johanngeorgenstadt
> 
> ​


Dem ist nichts hinzufügen...
Weiter mit @kodak


----------



## kodak (8. Juli 2022)

Wer will, wer wollte schon immer mal ein Bild einstellen?

Ich gebe frei, also nutzt es 😎


----------



## kodak (10. Juli 2022)

Na gut, keiner mag richtig, dann nutze ich die Chance 😁





Wo bin ich denn hier 🙂


----------



## kodak (10. Juli 2022)

Weitwinkel hat was oder?





Da Sonntag ist gibt es natürlich noch ein 2. Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (10. Juli 2022)

Da so wenig Fenster. Vielleicht ein Museum?


----------



## kodak (10. Juli 2022)

@slup gute Idee, aber mir fällt in Sachsen keines ein was so aussehen würde … öffentliche Besucher sind auch definitiv nicht wirklich Ziel des Ganzen…wenn es ein Museum wäre dann für sehr Modernes, in der Branche würde man vielleicht Installation dazu sagen?


----------



## kodak (11. Juli 2022)

Mal eine andere Perspektive, da gibt es einiges zu sehen auf dem 2. Blick 





Da wir ja hier bei einem Rätsel sind, also wenn @slup Museum sagt, sage ich mal Keks, als weiterführenden Hinweis … nicht vergessen, immer schön um die Ecke denken😆


----------



## slup (11. Juli 2022)

Hinter den Öffnungen sind Lüftungseinheiten zu sehen. Dahinter ist schemenhaft noch ein Altbaugebäude zu erkennen. Möglicherweise ist es ein Gebäude der Justiz/ Polizei/ Institut/ Medizin/ Archiv. Aufgrund der teuren Fassade auf jeden Fall ein Gebäude der öffentlichen Hand.


----------



## kodak (11. Juli 2022)

@slup also ein Altbau wäre eine Fata Morgana  öffentliche Hand ist richtig und ja es muss gut geschützt sein aber keine Polizei/Justiz und ein Archiv für sehr Modernes ist eher unwahrscheinlich, da bleibt nicht viel übrig, über ein paar Ecken könnte man es mit Medizin verknüpfen aber  mit dem Rest und dem Keks kommt der Freund spezieller Rätsel weiter als über diese Ecken🥹


----------



## slup (11. Juli 2022)

Dann: Rechenzentrum der TU Dresden


----------



## kodak (11. Juli 2022)

Oh, da hat jemand gut kombiniert @slup ja das Leibniz (der Keks) Rechenzentrum der TU Dresden, genauer gesagt die Westseite und die Spitze West/Süd, mit der Medizin über das Universitätsklinikum verbunden, enthält natürlich nur modernes, ist gut geschützt und in öffentlicher Hand 

Prima, du darfst dir die Lorbeeren in Form eines neuen Rätsels abholen 😁


----------



## slup (11. Juli 2022)

Wo könnte ich denn hier gewesen sein?


----------



## kodak (11. Juli 2022)

Auf dem Kaltenberg? Studenec


----------



## slup (11. Juli 2022)

Untenrum sah es so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (11. Juli 2022)

Und oben so





Hast ein gutes Ortsgedächtnis @kodak
Kaltenberg (Studenec) ist natürlich richtig.


----------



## kodak (11. Juli 2022)

@slup war immerhin schon 1x oben🤣 aber diese Schuttmoränen sind haften geblieben aber mit dem Keks und dem Institut hast du auch hervorragend kombiniert…Bild kommt morgen, muss mir erst mal eine Inspiration holen 😇


----------



## Faszi (11. Juli 2022)

.


----------



## kodak (12. Juli 2022)

@Faszi was wolltest Du uns mitteilen? 

So, ein neuer Tag, ein neues Bild ... die übergroßen Steine kennt man ja leider zur Genüge, das hier gefiel mir gut, es wird den Gefallenen gedacht aber es fügt sich besser ein, leider habe ich die Kamera doof gehalten, wer kann mir helfen oder Wo war ich?


----------



## kodak (13. Juli 2022)

Passendes Video habe ich auch gefunden  

auch ein Bild dazu noch gefunden ...


----------



## slup (13. Juli 2022)

Aufgrund der Anzahl der Gefallenen eher ein kleiner Ort. Vermutlich mit Dorfkirche. Nur wo?


----------



## kodak (13. Juli 2022)

keine Kirche in der Nähe, wenn auch das im Hintergrund sichtbare Bauensemble vom Namen her es vermuten lassen könnte, das ist aber nur eine Anlehnung an die Besitzer aus dem 13. Jahrhundert, der Ort hat nicht mal einen Friedhof (also mir ist keiner bekannt) ... Einwohner, 1900 waren es wohl 300, 1927 327 ... also Helbigsdorf mit gleichviel Einwohnern hatte da wesentlich mehr


----------



## kodak (13. Juli 2022)

Wollen wir mal ein wenig mehr den Schleier lüften? .. denke ja, vielleicht macht bei jemandem dann das Gedächtnis "klick" ... der Durchmesser des Baumes ist schon eindrucksvoll und prägt sich vielleicht ein ;-)





TURM ungleich KIRCHE hatten wir ja schon geklärt ;-)


----------



## slup (13. Juli 2022)

Die Sommerlinde in Oberwartha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (13. Juli 2022)

🥳@slup🥳 kleiner Finger und schwups ist die Hand weg😉


----------



## slup (13. Juli 2022)

@kodak: Ja, mit den Fingern muss man aufpassen.


Nächstes Rätsel: Wo kann man dieses Wandbild betrachten?


----------



## kodak (13. Juli 2022)

Also auf alle Fälle katholisch, da hatte ich zuerst an Bautzen gedacht, dann haben wir noch 2 Klöster die passen könnten aber natürlich auch Tschechien… also keine Ahnung am Ende 😉


----------



## slup (13. Juli 2022)

Nicht weit davon sieht es so aus.


----------



## leler (13. Juli 2022)

Ich glaube , hier braucht es wieder ein Stück Finger


----------



## slup (13. Juli 2022)

@leler: Ich sag mal Saphira und Sirius. Und nein Drachen und Himmelskörper meine ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (13. Juli 2022)

Kloster Marienthal


----------



## slup (13. Juli 2022)

Da war doch was mit kleinem Finger und ganzer Hand.





Im Vordergrund sieht man Saphira und Sirius, noch relativ frisch gepflanzt.












						Östlichster Weinberg Deutschlands - Gästehäuser St. Marienthal
					

ÖSTLICHSTER WEINBERG




					stmarienthal.de
				




St. Marienthal ist richtig. Es lässt sich dort übrigens ganz schön übernachten.


----------



## kodak (13. Juli 2022)

Sorry @leler musste meine Hand wiederbekommen 😜
Hatte auch schon vorgesorgt bzgl. Bildmaterial


----------



## kodak (13. Juli 2022)

Ach, da ist ja noch eine Wand 😎 leider ist die Frage nicht welche Felsformationen man hier bewundern kann, sondern wo ist diese Malerei zu finden?


----------



## docrobin (13. Juli 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> Ach, da ist ja noch eine Wand 😎 leider ist die Frage nicht welche Felsformationen man hier bewundern kann, sondern wo ist diese Malerei zu finden?


Hornweg in Schönfeld-Weißig?


----------



## kodak (14. Juli 2022)

@docrobin das ist natürlich vollkommen richtig, ist das Pumpwerk am Hornweg kurz vor Quohren 

In voller Größe 





Hornweg Blick Richtung Straße Weißig Gönnsdorf





Blick auf Weißig





Also weiter geht es mit @docrobin


----------



## docrobin (14. Juli 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> @docrobin das ist natürlich vollkommen richtig, ist das Pumpwerk am Hornweg kurz vor Quohren
> 
> In voller Größe
> 
> ...


Freut mich, dass ich auch mal etwas erkannt habe. Bin unterwegs und muss daher leider freigeben.


----------



## slup (17. Juli 2022)

Keiner?


----------



## leler (18. Juli 2022)

Dann nutze ich mal die Chance .-)




Wo war ich? D.h. wo steht dieses "Haus"?


----------



## leler (19. Juli 2022)

Wir weiten mal den Blick ein wenig:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (19. Juli 2022)

Da bei dieser Hitze alles etwas schwerer und langsamer geht, hier mal ein Tipp:
Irgendwie ist auch Kunst dabei (gewesen):


----------



## leler (20. Juli 2022)

Darf's vielleicht ein kleiner Tipp sein?
Dass es sich hier um einen Dorfteich handelt, ist sicher inzwischen klar. Vielleicht kann sich jemand an diese Rahmen erinnern? 

Der Ort ist "Blick 10" in einem Weg, der an die Arbeiten einer Künstlergruppe erinnern soll.


----------



## Th. (20. Juli 2022)

Moritzburg, Brauhofstraße

Kam mir auch bekannt vor - das Alter trübt aber die Erinnerung immer mehr...
Der Hinweis auf "Die Brücke" hats dann wieder entnebelt...


----------



## leler (20. Juli 2022)

Wenn wir uns umdrehen, dann sieht es so aus:

Normaler Dorfplatz mit Wegweiser von Fahrradrouten.

Der Blick durch den Rahmen hilft dagegen schon eher weiter:


Und noch etwas zur Seite wird eine typische Landmarke sichtbar:


Moritzburg, Brauhofstraße ist natürlich 100% korrekt:


Glückwunsch! Weiter geht's mit @Th. ...


----------



## Th. (20. Juli 2022)

Dann schnell wieder zurück ins Suburbane:





Aber man kann sich täuschen - relativ viel Betrieb da.


----------



## Faszi (20. Juli 2022)

Sieht aus wie Erzgebirgskamm


----------



## kodak (20. Juli 2022)

Golfplatz in cinovec?


----------



## Th. (20. Juli 2022)

Faszi schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Erzgebirgskamm


Sieht nicht nur so aus.


kodak schrieb:


> Golfplatz in cinovec?


Nein.


----------



## leler (21. Juli 2022)

Wenn Erzgebirgskamm, dann vielleicht ein verschwundenes Dorf auf der böhmischen Seite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (21. Juli 2022)

leler schrieb:


> Wenn Erzgebirgskamm, dann vielleicht ein verschwundenes Dorf auf der böhmischen Seite?


Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Th. (21. Juli 2022)

Dann blicken wir mal ins Sächsische....




Da wird noch gewohnt, wobei ich weiterhin der Meinung bin, dass die tschechische Seite touristisch frequentierter ist...


----------



## Faszi (21. Juli 2022)

Halbemeile


----------



## Th. (22. Juli 2022)

Faszi schrieb:


> Halbemeile


Genau.





Auf tschechischer Seite ist als einziges die Kapelle des Heiligen Nepomuk wieder errichtet worden - ansonsten ist das böhmische "Milov" geschliffen und weg.

Touristisch frequentiert ist es durch gut ausgebaute Radwege auf tschechischer Seite, u.a. führt dort auch der "Stoneman" lang - naja, und Rabenberg ist auch nicht weit weg...

Punkt an @Faszi und weiter...


----------



## leler (24. Juli 2022)

Danke für den kleinen Ausflug in diesen Teil des Erzgebirgs! Im "Standardwerk" ist es unter Rozhraní (Halbmeil) - inkl. paar alter Fotos .-)


----------



## Faszi (24. Juli 2022)

Ich such noch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (25. Juli 2022)

So, weiter gehts:





Wo bin ich?


----------



## leler (25. Juli 2022)

Die Frage "Fährt da noch ein Zug nach irgendwo?" erübrigt sich bestimmt beim Zustand der Gemäuers, nicht wahr?


----------



## Faszi (25. Juli 2022)

Genau😉


----------



## Th. (29. Juli 2022)

Weißenberg, Oberlausitz. 
Viadukt übers Löbauer Wasser.
Wuischker Mühle.


----------



## Faszi (29. Juli 2022)

Th. schrieb:


> Weißenberg, Oberlausitz.
> Viadukt übers Löbauer Wasser.
> Wuischker Mühle.


Perfekt!!
Volltreffer!!
Weiter gehts mit @Th.


----------



## Th. (30. Juli 2022)

Scheint ja ein wenig Sommerloch-Stimmung Einzug zu halten...

Na mal sehen, wer lösen will - hier bin ich schon paar mal lang. MTB ist nicht notwendig und absolut tauglich für (Ex-)Frau und Nachwuchs...


----------



## Th. (1. August 2022)

Wie man an der Geradlinigkeit der Ufer ahnen kann, handelt es sich hier um ein künstlich angelegtes Gewässer, welches mittlerweile keinerlei wasserwirtschaftliche Bedeutung mehr hat - wie man sieht, ists auch für Wassersportarten nur bedingt geeignet.


----------



## Raumfahrer (1. August 2022)

Das müsste dieser Floßkanal sein, der von der Elbe bei Grödel bis nach Elsterwerda geht.


----------



## Th. (1. August 2022)

Elsterwerda-Grödel-Floßkanal
...kann ich wirklich empfehlen, mal 'ne ganz entspannte Sache im Flachland. In Verbindung mit der Röder wird sogar fast eine Runde draus.

Richtig, @Raumfahrer darf weitermachen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (1. August 2022)

Wo war ich dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (8. August 2022)

So genug ausgeruht. Jetzt wird gearbeitet.
Gib uns mal einen Tip?


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. August 2022)

slup schrieb:


> So genug ausgeruht. Jetzt wird gearbeitet.
> Gib uns mal einen Tip?


Klar:


Hier bin ich hoch gekommen.
Kurz angehalten.
Noch etwas weiter gefahren:


und dann rechts weiter.
Diese Strecke ist evtl mehr für RR Fahrer interessant, aber MtB macht hier auch Sinn.


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. August 2022)

Niemand eine Idee....?  




Diese Straße hinter kommt man dann an der Bank vorbei. 
John Steinbeck war mW übrigens nicht hier gewesen.


----------



## kodak (12. August 2022)

Ich gebe mal den Tipp köttewitz ab


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. August 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> Ich gebe mal den Tipp köttewitz ab


Ist es leider nicht. Aber man könnte noch etwas weiter schauen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (14. August 2022)

Niemand eine Idee...?   


Weiter oben bin ich dann dort durchgefahren.


----------



## kodak (14. August 2022)

Ist nicht direkt mein Einzugsgebiet, aber ich nehme mal an dies ist ein Rittergut, da fällt mir nur hirschbach, maxen und ottendorf ein aber meine trübe Erinnerung sagt mir das keines so aussah


----------



## slup (15. August 2022)

1 Stunde die Käffer zwischen Pirna und Glashütte abgegrast. Nischd gefunden.


----------



## kodak (15. August 2022)

@slup warst du in Maxen, so ganz vage würde ich darauf tippen

Also @Raumfahrer ich sage mal es ist maxen also auf alle Fälle das letzte Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (15. August 2022)

@kodak: Maxen hatte ich aufgrund Deiner trüben Erinnerung ausgelassen 

Ist aber auf jeden Fall richtig.


----------



## Raumfahrer (16. August 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> @slup warst du in Maxen, so ganz vage würde ich darauf tippen
> 
> Also @Raumfahrer ich sage mal es ist maxen also auf alle Fälle das letzte Bild


Also ist Deine Erinnerung doch nicht ganz so trübe..., wobei dem aufmerksamen Beobachter bestimmt schon diese gelbe Wanderwegsmarkierung aufgefallen ist.  John Steinbeck war nicht in Maxen..., aber so einige andere bekannte Leute.

Auf welchem Weg bin ich aber dorthin gekommen?
Dort steht dann auch diese Bank. 
Einen Hinweis gibt es auf dem obersten Bild im Beitrag 9.554 zu sehen.


----------



## kodak (16. August 2022)

Ich würde Mühlbach sagen, die einzige Straße die ich noch nicht befahren habe

Damals war der Hof vor dem Schloss noch nicht renoviert und ich bin vom Schloss gekommen, der Kirchturm im Hintergrund war dann der entscheidende Tipp auf dem Bild 

Irgendwie habe ich die Straße von Mühlbach aus immer vermieden, musste ja nach Dresden, meist nach einer Runde also warum noch einmal übern Berg wenn man im müglitztal bleiben kann, länger aber keine hm🙃


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. August 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> Ich würde Mühlbach sagen, die einzige Straße die ich noch nicht befahren habe


Stimmt. Die Straße von Mühlbach-Häselich hoch nach Maxen. 







Weiter geht es also mit @kodak


----------



## kodak (17. August 2022)

Ohne, eine Steigung mal jahrelang ausgelassen und schon wurde es schwierig 😉

Aber schwierig ist ja relativ, also bei 35 Grad Radfahrer zu sein ist schwierig aber Waldbetretungsverbot zwingt zu anderen Routen, man stärkt sich mit dem letzten Tropfen Wasser und denkt sich so, was ist das denn hier



Nun das wird sich lösen lassen aber wo nur war ich gewesen😎


----------



## kodak (18. August 2022)

Vorsichtig mal näher heranpirschen, man weiß ja nie … 





Wie tief die wohl gebohrt haben und mit was für Technik, bleibt spannend, ja nach was wäre auch noch eine Frage aber „wo bin ich“ hat oberste Priorität 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (20. August 2022)

okay, diese Tiefbohrung brachte keine Erleuchtung, dann schauen wir uns mal vorsichtig die andere markante Stelle auf dem ersten Foto an ... Raketensilo? oder was haben die da abgedeckt ... also wieder rangepirscht ...





sieht unverdächtig aus, also noch etwas näher ran und  ... passend zum heutigen Wetter etwas wässrig, nun der da der Deckel aus Stahl ist, leider der interessante Teil im Laufe von 114 Jahren nicht mehr zu lesen, wer kann helfen? Die Bank im ersten Bild im Hintergrund trägt leider keine Inschrift, doch dazu morgen mehr ;-)

Im Laufe der Zeit wurden vielen kleinere Dörfer oder Ansiedlungen eingemeindet, dabei wurde in einem ein hoher Stasioffizier geboren, in einem anderen lebte ein bedeutender Maler und eine anderer Teil wurde vom Ortsteil zur Ortschaft ...


----------



## kodak (21. August 2022)

Das Bild zum Sonntag, nur echt mit der Bank 😉 hier sogar 2 … das Monument ist 40 Jahre jünger als das Wasserwerk übrigens


----------



## kodak (22. August 2022)

Okay, noch ein paar Hinweise

Mountainbiker kommen da eher selten  vorbei

Der Herr von der stasi ist am Ende verwandtschaftlich beim BER in Probleme geraten

das farbigste, außer meinem Rad, auf dem letzten Bild erinnert stark daran wie die Bushaltestelle dort heißt


----------



## kodak (23. August 2022)

Taddeus. ist nicht der gesuchte Maler aber kann mit etwas nachdenken helfen 
😎


----------



## slup (23. August 2022)

Hat die Bushaltestelle irgendwas mit Sonne im Namen?


----------



## kodak (23. August 2022)

Nein, nichts mit Sonne sondern sehr stark mit dem was da reinkommt, also der Institution die dafür verantwortlich ist


----------



## slup (23. August 2022)

Der Stasioffizier ist Werner Großmann. Der Sohn Jochen Großmann wurde wegen Bestechlichkeit im Zusammenhang mit dem BER verurteilt.


----------



## kodak (23. August 2022)

@slup vollkommen richtig erkannt


----------



## slup (23. August 2022)

Robert Sterl war der berühmte Maler. Dann ist es wohl an der Bushaltestelle "Post" in Struppen.
Das Denkmal ist von 1948 und erinnert an die Opfer des Faschismus.


----------



## kodak (23. August 2022)

@slup so ist es und thadeus. hatte immer Struppi den Hund dabei beim Sandmännchen

Werner Großmann wurde in Großebenheit geboren…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (23. August 2022)

Habe mir gerade Bilder von Sterl angeschaut. Großartig. Kannte den bisher nicht.


----------



## slup (24. August 2022)

Dann machen wir mal mit dem letzten Thema weiter. War leider schon sehr dunkel.
Wo war ich unterwegs?


----------



## slup (25. August 2022)

Vielleicht bringen diese Vier etwas Licht ins Dunkel.


----------



## kodak (25. August 2022)

Ich tippe mal auf einen künstlerischen Hintergrund, ohne den eingrenzen zu können, das erste Foto ein Bühnenbild und das andere von Zuschauern am Freitag vielleicht 🙂


----------



## slup (25. August 2022)

@kodak: Ein Bühnenbild ist es nicht, aber mit Kunst liegst Du richtig. Nur wo steht die?
Die vier Gestalten sind Zuschauer, haben aber mit dem Kunstwerk nichts am Hut.


----------



## Raumfahrer (26. August 2022)

@slup Also wenn es nur drei Leute gewesen wären, dann hätte ich gemeint, dass es Caspar, David und Friedrich sind und Du auf der Brühlschen Terrasse(Ostseite) in der sächsischen Landeshauptstadt bist, bei dem Denkmal für einen Landschaftsmaler, der unter anderem auch in der Sächsischen Schweiz gemalt hat...


----------



## slup (26. August 2022)

@Raumfahrer: Damit liegst Du richtig

Die Zuschauer beobachten die Dampferparade



Momentan gibt es dort noch andere Kunstwerke eines tschechischen Künstlers zu sehen







Anbei noch einige Eindrücke vom Stadtfest um die Kunstakademie


----------



## Pio1 (26. August 2022)

@slup,sehr schöne Aufnahmen!

Gruss


----------



## slup (26. August 2022)

Danke Pio1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (27. August 2022)

Caspar David Friedrich – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				





slup schrieb:


> Damit liegst Du richtig


Wobei es für dieses Denkmal wohl ein bildliches Vorbild gibt. 

Ich mach dann mal weiter.... 



Wo war ich da...?


----------



## slup (27. August 2022)

Sieht aus wie ein Bahnhaltepunkt. Habe aber keine Ahnung wo.


----------



## mr.malcom (27. August 2022)

Nein keine Bahnhaltestelle, da ist ne Bushaltestelle in unmittelbarer Nähe. Da gibt es eine Ausstellung in einem Kellergewölbe eines ehemaligen Gasthofes.


----------



## Raumfahrer (28. August 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Bahnhaltepunkt. Habe aber keine Ahnung wo.


..., weil Du ja dann sicher auch gelöst hättest.
"Bahnhaltepunkt"  -  ist nicht ganz falsch im *weiteren* Sinne. Aber dort fuhr eben die Bahn gerade nicht vorbei. 



mr.malcom schrieb:


> Nein keine Bahnhaltestelle, da ist ne Bushaltestelle in unmittelbarer Nähe. Da gibt es eine Ausstellung in einem Kellergewölbe eines ehemaligen Gasthofes.


Stimmt. Blick auf Exponate dort:




@mr.malcom Sehr gut. Dann darfst Du lösen...


----------



## mr.malcom (28. August 2022)

Da ich grade in den Alpen im Urlaub bin, habe ich keine Bilder zu einstellen. Vieleicht hilft es ja jemanden zum lösen. 😊


----------



## slup (28. August 2022)

Dann mach ich mal. Dem Herrn Malcolm noch einen schönen Urlaub.

Es handelt sich um den Alten Gasthof in Mittelndorf.
Die Ausstellung ist dem Erfinder des Bierdeckels Robert Sputh gewidmet.






						Sputhmühle – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (28. August 2022)

Stimmt. Es ist in Mittelndorf die Ausstellung über den Herrn Sputh und seine Bierdeckel.








						So wird der Erfinder des Bierdeckels geehrt
					

In Mittelndorf bei Sebnitz gibt es jetzt eine Ausstellung zu Robert Sputh. Der erfand hier einst den Pappdeckel, der noch heute unterm Bierglas liegt.




					www.saechsische.de
				





slup schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um den Alten Gasthof in Mittelndorf.
> Die Ausstellung ist dem Erfinder des Bierdeckels Robert Sputh gewidmet.


Der Alte Gasthof wurde oben weggerissen, die schönen Kellergewölbe darunter blieben aber erhalten.



Dieser "Bretterschuppen" befindet sich über der Treppe, zu der es runter in das Kellergeschoss geht.



Geöffnet ist die Ausstellung am Wochenende, so etwa ab 12 Uhr, falls ich mich richtig erinnere.






slup schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Bahnhaltepunkt. Habe aber keine Ahnung wo.


In Mittelndorf selbst gibt es zwar keinen Haltepunkt für die Eisenbahn, aber unten im Sebnitztal, unweit der alten Sputhmühle war bis vor ein paar Jahren der *Haltepunkt Mittelndorf*, einer der damals wahrscheinlich unzugängigsten Bahnhaltepunkte in Deutschland.




(man beachte bitte die liebevolle Gestaltung des Wegweisers)


----------



## slup (29. August 2022)

Weiter geht es.
Ein Bahnhof am Ende der Welt. Immer wenn ich durch diesen Ort fahre, habe ich Musik im Kopf.


----------



## Th. (29. August 2022)

slup schrieb:


> (...) Immer wenn ich durch diesen Ort fahre, habe ich Musik im Kopf. (...)


Mundharmonika?

Nein, spontan erkenne ich den Bahnhof nicht - ich kenne aber einen Ingenieur i.R. der für die Reichsbahn und später DB, Bahnhöfe "betreut" hat - der ist jetzt 3 Monate mit dem 9€ Ticket durch die Repupsblik gekreuzt. Mal sehen, ob er wirklich - wie angedroht - ein (Foto-) Buch schreibt...
Er selbst fühlt sich betrogen.


----------



## slup (30. August 2022)

@Th.
Ich fürchte mit dem 9 € Ticket kam Dein Bekannter aus Gründen nicht an diesem Bahnhof vorbei. 
Eine Mundharmonika hatte ich jetzt nicht direkt im Kopf. Wobei man damit sicher auch diese Musik spielen könnte.


----------



## kodak (30. August 2022)

Der Bahnhof lag einfach nicht im Gültigkeitsbereich des Tickets, die Lampen sehen noch recht neu aus, also die Strecke als solche noch im Betrieb, würde mal auf eine der gekappten Linien im Erzgebirge tippen, leider bin ich nicht musikalisch, aber lasse mich mal auf Moldava als Ort ein, dieses Bild mit dem Zug den @slup hinwegretuschiert hat passt doch schon einmal gut


			https://landesecho.cz/images/2020/L%C3%BCckenschluss_-_Grenzbahnh%C3%B6fe/Moldau.jpg


----------



## slup (30. August 2022)

Die Musik ehrt eigentlich den gleichnamigen Fluß. Auf jeden Fall ein klangvoller Name und kodak darf weitermachen.


----------



## kodak (30. August 2022)

@slup daran hatte ich gedacht aber da es ja eigentlich Muldenquellgebiet ist wieder verworfen…ansonsten war es wieder so ein Gedanke, nur mit der Musik konnte ich es am Anfang nicht verbinden aber die Vergleichsbilder waren eindeutig😇

So dann wollen wir uns mal ein wenig bewegen und gemeinsam schauen was es noch schönes in Sachsen gibt





Ja, was macht der Stein im dunklen Wald und vor allem wo steht er denn?


----------



## Th. (30. August 2022)

Das sieht doch schwer nach Nagelsäule aus...
Im dunklen Wald...Miriquidi?


----------



## kodak (30. August 2022)

@Th. Ja, eine der 158 Nagelschen Säulen und die geografische Zuordnung passt auch schon mal


----------



## kodak (31. August 2022)

Einfach nur viel Wald, muss ja mal anders gewesen sein…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (31. August 2022)

Gehört der Berg zu den 14 Achttausendern?


----------



## leler (31. August 2022)

Kannelberg / Drachenkopf bei Holzhau? Zumindest sieht die Säule ähnlich aus - nur die "Sitzgruppe" passt nicht (mehr) ganz...


----------



## Raumfahrer (31. August 2022)

Evtl die Kohlkuppe?


----------



## kodak (31. August 2022)

@Raumfahrer da ich die Frage von @Th. mit ja beantworten darf ist es nicht die zu niedrige Kohlhaukuppe sondern




wie @leler richtig vermutet hat der Drachenkopf




und mit etwas Perspektivenwechsel passen auch die Bänke wieder 🙂


----------



## Raumfahrer (31. August 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> da ich die Frage von @Th. mit ja beantworten darf ist es nicht die zu niedrige Kohlhaukuppe


Das ist mir inzwischen schon klar geworden, wobei es sowohl die Kohlhaukuppe als auch die Kohlkuppe gibt, da ist nämlich ein kleiner Unterschied.


----------



## kodak (31. August 2022)

@Raumfahrer sorry, wer lesen kann 🙃 kannte ich noch nicht als Begriff aber man lernt nie aus


----------



## leler (2. September 2022)

War etwas Glück .-) Ich hatte eigentlich einen anderen unscheinbaren Berg des "Sächsischen Bergwettbewerbs" in Verdacht, bin beim Durchklicken dann aber auf den legendären Drachenkopf gestoßen .-)
--
Weiter gehts. WIr bleiben im selben Gebirge - aber bewegen uns etwas weiter nach Süden:

Wo war ich?


----------



## leler (3. September 2022)

Wenige Meter südlich davon quert ein Wanderweg mit dieser Brücke den Bach:

Dass das gesuchte Objekt nicht so ganz neu ist, darf man sicher schon mal verraten .-)


----------



## leler (5. September 2022)

Gesucht wird ein Funktionsgebäude. Hier die Tür:


Nächster Tipp folgt morgen .-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (5. September 2022)

Ein Wasserhochbehälter


----------



## leler (6. September 2022)

Wasser stimmt schon mal. Wobei Hochbehälter noch nicht ganz korrekt ist.
Drinnen sieht es so aus:

Das hilft wahrscheinlich nicht viel weiter .-)

Hoffentlich aber die Übersetzung der Beschreibung im Internet:
"Das Wasserw* wurde gebaut, um das ursprüngliche Schloss mit Trinkwasser zu versorgen. Es ist eines der ältesten Wasserw* des Erzgebirges."
Fairerweise sollte noch gesagt werden, dass wir auf der böhmischen Südseite sind und das Wasser* nicht (wie oft) zu einem wüstem Ort gehört. Im Gegenteil: Das Objekt, zu dem es gehört, ist für seine Aussicht berühmt und gut saniert.


----------



## slup (6. September 2022)

Schloß Eisenberg? Obwohl das ist doch noch unsaniert.


----------



## leler (7. September 2022)

OK, "gut saniert" ist relativ .-)
Aber *Schloss Jezeří* (_Schloss Eisenberg__)_ stimmt perfekt!

Weitergegangen wäre es mit diesen optischen Tipps:





Das ehemalige Wasserwerk vom Schloß liegt etwas oberhalb am blauen Wanderweg: https://de.mapy.cz/s/detulejuko . Mehr zur Geschichte gibt's hier.

Sehr lohnenswert ist vorallem der Ausblick oberhalb vom Schloß:


Weiter gehts mit @slup ...


----------



## slup (7. September 2022)

@leler: Die Lage des Schlosses über dem Becken der Mondlandschaft ist spektakulär und apokalyptisch.
Kaum zu glauben das dort im 18. Jahrhundert ein kultureller Treffpunkt mit Gästen wie Goethe und Beethoven war. Jetzt liegt das Schloss isoliert und eingeklemmt zwischen Berg und Tagebau.
Ich kam vor Jahren mal vom Kamm mit dem Rennrad herunter. Die Wege waren ruppig und ich hätte besser das Mtb genommen.




Versteckt im Wald findet sich das Mausoleums der Lobkowitz-Familie



Das sanierte Schloss


----------



## slup (7. September 2022)

Neues Rätsel: Wo bin ich hier vorbeigekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (8. September 2022)

Nachtrag: Ist in CZ. Wenn auch nur knapp.


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. September 2022)

Evtl kommt man von Zittau dort dran vorbei?


----------



## slup (8. September 2022)

@Raumfahrer: Wenn man von Zittau nach Dresden fährt, könnte man dort vorbeikommen. In der Nähe von Zittau ist es aber nicht.


----------



## leler (8. September 2022)

slup schrieb:


> @leler: Die Lage des Schlosses über dem Becken der Mondlandschaft ist spektakulär und apokalyptisch.



Ja, apokalyptisch trifft es sehr gut!


----------



## leler (8. September 2022)

Zurück zum aktuellen Rätsel: Die Kapellen ähneln sich meist doch sehr. Aber knapp in CZ & daran vorbeikommen war ein gutes Stichwort. Plötzlich hat es Klick gemacht. .-) Da war doch eine sanierte Kapelle im Schluckenauer Zipfel, als ich diesen Sommer durch den Böhmischen Norden bin... ->
Marienkapelle in Röhrsdorf / Kaple Panny Marie (Liščí)
2017 saniert: https://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaple_Panny_Marie_(Liščí)
siehe auch ...


----------



## slup (8. September 2022)

@leler: Perfekt


----------



## leler (11. September 2022)

Danke! 
Die Location, die ich eigentlich als Nächstes zum Rätseln hochladen wollte, hatten wir schon mal. Dann heben wir uns das für den Winter auf - passt dann auch besser .-)
-
Und bleiben heute mal grenznah:

Wo war ich?


----------



## kodak (11. September 2022)

Sieht ein wenig wie an der Biwakkuppe aus, allerdings ist sie das nicht selbst um ganz rechts der Buckel passt auch nicht, dann mal weiterfahren zu den lugsteinen, hier wenn dann der Kleine der beiden


----------



## leler (11. September 2022)

Weder noch, aber es wird wärmer - gaaanz laaangsam .-)
Hier Bild Nr.2:


Nächster Tipp folgt morgen...


----------



## leler (11. September 2022)

Versehentlich doppelt geantwortet .-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (12. September 2022)

„** war in den Vorkriegsjahren einer der beliebtesten Ausflugsorte; heute ist es fast unbekannt. “
Hier die Aussicht:

WIr befinden uns also nicht mehr ganz in Sachsen. Der Ort war aber trotzdem einst für Sachsen von Bedeutung...


----------



## leler (12. September 2022)

Die Bedeutung für Sachsen lag am Ausblick und der Art, wie Landvermessung früher vor GPS durchgeführt wurde:


----------



## kodak (12. September 2022)

Kann man da auch versteinertes Harz finden oder gar ein legendäres Zimmer daraus😉


----------



## leler (13. September 2022)

Naja, ich glaube nicht. Wenn man das finden könnte, wäre es doch sicher schon weg  
Aber ich verstehe die Anspielung. Und es wird immer wärmer, aber ist noch nicht ganz heiß.
Die Stollen, die Du meinst, sind gar nicht so weit weg .-)
Der gesuchte Ort ist nicht für seinen Untergrund bekannt, sondern für seine Topographie.

„Wahrscheinlich wegen dieser Ansicht wählten die Vermessungsingenieure aus Österreich und Sachsen ** im Jahre 1863 als einen der Hauptbezugspunkte bei der Vermessung des europäischen Triangulationsnetzes."


----------



## Faszi (13. September 2022)

Medvedi skala
Bernstein


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. September 2022)

Ich vermute mal, dass @kodak sich den Wikipedia Artikel zur Königlich-Sächsischen Triangulirung angesehen hat. Dort findet man dann auf der historischen Karte von 1890 im böhmischen Teil einen Berggipfel, der sich für die Anspielung von Harz eignet.


----------



## kodak (13. September 2022)

@Raumfahrer  Ja, so hat es @Faszi ja auch beantwortet, der Bernstein 😄 war mein Tipp, die Stollen irgendwelcher Schutzsuchenden sind meist nicht auf Aussichtsbergen


----------



## leler (13. September 2022)

Perfekt!
Genau, den Medvedi skala _/ _Bärenstein, auch Bernsteinberg wollte ich als Ausflug empfehlen.

Das erspart mir das Wortspiel mit den Bären, von denen es ja offenbar an vielen Orten letzte Bären gegeben haben muss 
"Den Namen Medvědí skála erhielt der Berg, weil hier im 18. Jahrhundert der letzte im Erzgebirge lebende Bär geschossen wurde." heißt es hier.




Genau, unter Königlich-Sächsische Triangulirung gibt es eine detaillierte Übersicht und nur wenige Säulen/Station ragen aus Sachsen heraus 

"der nach Abschluss geodätischer Messungen ab 1865 als Aussichtsturm diente, dem die schönste Aussicht im gesamten Osterz zugeschrieben wurde"

Die Aussicht ist wirklich sehenswert:


Immerhin ist es der höchste Punkt im Erzgebirge zwischen Jelení hora (Hassberg) und Loučná (Wieselstein).
Und hat sozusagen touristisches Entwicklungspotenzial 
Außer der Markierung der Vermesser ist nichts an Infrastruktur mehr oben:

Also kein Gasthaus, Turm o.ä. - dafür ganz viel Natur und eben die Aussicht:


Zur Zeit ohne Bären, aber vielleicht mit Wölfen? Bis zum Vysluni-Rudel ist es nicht weit (ca. 25km) und wenn sie ins Marienberger Sperrgebiet wandern, wieso nicht auch nach Osten 

Also viel Spaß und Glück bei einem Ausflug zum Medvedi skala!


----------



## Faszi (13. September 2022)

Toll, wieder was gelernt

Weiter gehts hier, wo bin ich und was ist das??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (13. September 2022)

Das Dreieck hier hat sicher nichts mit "Triangulierung" zu tun, oder?


----------



## Faszi (13. September 2022)

leler schrieb:


> Das Dreieck hier hat sicher nichts mit "Triangulierung" zu tun, oder?


Das kann ich ausschließen


----------



## Raumfahrer (15. September 2022)

Die Skulptur scheint aus Granit zu sein - irgendwo in der Lausitz?


----------



## Faszi (15. September 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Die Skulptur scheint aus Granit zu sein - irgendwo in der Lausitz?


Das stimmt soweit, wir wollen doch mal sehen was der Kollege da für eine Aussicht hat:


----------



## Faszi (19. September 2022)

Er hat übrigens noch mehrere Kollegen:


----------



## kodak (19. September 2022)

Königsweg am Drohmberg bei Grosspostwitz, spannend bestimmt die mal zu besuchen, Danke für den Tipp @Faszi https://grosspostwitz.de/aktuelles/koenigsweg-auf-dem-dromberg

Das Bild zwischen den Königen ist der Blick vom Echo über Klein-Kunitz zur Pielitzer Höhe (sagt Wikipedia beim Drohmberg😉)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (19. September 2022)

@kodak Sehr präzise, kannte ich auch nicht, war ein Zufallsfund, lohnt sich anzusehen.


----------



## kodak (19. September 2022)

Dann wollen wir mal weiterziehen, ja wo könnte das denn sein?


----------



## leler (20. September 2022)

Ein Denkmal für 1914-18?


----------



## kodak (20. September 2022)

@leler ja, leider gibt es davon viel zu viele, deswegen ein wenig mehr Panorama


----------



## kodak (21. September 2022)

Ein wenig mehr Frontale 😁





Ich wette das jeder Dresdener Fahrradfahrer dort schon lang ist und ganz in der Nähe ist ein Werk dessen Produkt auch jeder Dresdener täglich benutzt, die Dosierung kann allerdings stark von der Wohngegend abhängen, also wieviel direkt von dort 🙂


----------



## slup (21. September 2022)

Wasserwerk Hosterwitz
Kriegerdenkmal an der Laubegaster Straße


----------



## kodak (21. September 2022)

@slup vollkommen richtig gelöst


----------



## slup (21. September 2022)

Na dann gleich weiter.

Der Besitzer des Grundstückes hat noch alle Latten am Zaun. Wie heißt das Gebäude dahinter?


----------



## slup (22. September 2022)

Tip: Irgendwas hat das Gebäude mit römischen Kaisern zu tun.


----------



## Faszi (30. September 2022)

Ich glaub wir brauchen nen Tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (1. Oktober 2022)

Das Gebäude liegt in einem Gebiet in dem die Bauordnung verbot, gewerbliche Anlagen mit Dampfmaschinenbetrieb sowie rauch- und lärmbelästigende Einrichtungen zu betreiben.


----------



## slup (1. Oktober 2022)

Weiterhin ist das Gebiet bekannt für eine historische Einrichtung des Gesundheitswesens.
Das gesuchte Gebäude hat damit aber nichts zu tun.


----------



## Faszi (1. Oktober 2022)

Weißer Hirsch??


----------



## slup (1. Oktober 2022)

Ja


----------



## Faszi (1. Oktober 2022)

Villa Schau ins Land


----------



## slup (1. Oktober 2022)

Das stimmt. Eigentlich meinte ich das Gebäude links dahinter. Sorry.
Da kommt nochmal der römische Kaiser ins Spiel.


----------



## Faszi (1. Oktober 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Eigentlich meinte ich das Gebäude links dahinter. Sorry.
> Da kommt nochmal der römische Kaiser ins Spiel.


na dann Villa Tiberius


----------



## slup (1. Oktober 2022)

Alea iacta est!


----------



## Faszi (1. Oktober 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Alea iacta est!


Jetzt muss man hier auch noch Fremdsprachen können😉

Weiter gehts, wo bin ich??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (6. Oktober 2022)

Der hat auch noch nen Bruder:


----------



## slup (12. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe keine Ahnung wo das ist. Mal rantasten. Sieht man im Hintergrund Sandstein?


----------



## Faszi (13. Oktober 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Sieht man im Hintergrund Sandstein?


Ja


----------



## Faszi (14. Oktober 2022)

Unweit sieht es so aus:


----------



## Th. (14. Oktober 2022)

Also bei Waltersdorf...
...aber k.A. wo. Sind mir nie aufgefallen die Kumpels...


----------



## Raumfahrer (14. Oktober 2022)

Das ist irgendwie am Natur Lehrpfad bei Waltersdorf, im Zittauer Gebirge. Der Sandstein gehört zu den dortigen Steinbrüchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (14. Oktober 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Natur Lehrpfad bei Waltersdorf


Sehr richtig, weiter gehts mit @Raumfahrer


----------



## Raumfahrer (15. Oktober 2022)

Faszi schrieb:


> Sehr richtig, weiter gehts mit @Raumfahrer


Ohne den Hinweis von @Th. hätte ich das Rätsel aber nicht lösen können...   


Neues Rätsel:


----------



## docrobin (15. Oktober 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Ohne den Hinweis von @Th. hätte ich das Rätsel aber nicht lösen können...
> 
> 
> Neues Rätsel:
> Anhang anzeigen 1568669


Der Hintergrund lässt mich an den Dresdner Elbradweg (rechtselbisch) denken 🤔


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. Oktober 2022)

docrobin schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund lässt mich an den Dresdner Elbradweg (rechtselbisch) denken 🤔


Es kommt auf dieses Schild im Vordergrund drauf an. Wobei ich ehrlicherweise nicht so ganz ausschließen kann & möchte, dass es davon in Sachsen irgendwo noch ein paar mehr gibt..., wenn die keiner geklaut hat. 
In der sächsischen Landeshauptstadt - nein, nicht dass ich wüsste.
Rechtselbisch - nein.
Elbradweg - wenn ich mich umschauen würde evtl ...


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Oktober 2022)

Mal etwas mehr zeigen:


----------



## Faszi (18. Oktober 2022)

Ein Bahnsteig


----------



## DeluXer (18. Oktober 2022)

Alter Leipziger Bahnhof?


----------



## Th. (18. Oktober 2022)

Spontan hätte ich jetzt an den Bahnhof in Königstein gedacht...


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Oktober 2022)

Th. schrieb:


> Spontan hätte ich jetzt an den Bahnhof in Königstein gedacht...


Ja, stimmt.


----------



## Th. (18. Oktober 2022)

Nun, da machen wir gleich mal weiter:




Imposantes Bauwerk - fasziniert mich immer wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (18. Oktober 2022)

Eisenbahnbrücke bei Oberwiesenthal


----------



## Th. (19. Oktober 2022)

Faszi schrieb:


> Eisenbahnbrücke bei *in* Oberwiesenthal


Dem kann ich kaum widersprechen...


----------



## Faszi (19. Oktober 2022)

Toll, das ging ja schnell!
Irgendwie sind wir beim Thema Eisenbahn gelandet, wo bin ich:


----------



## kodak (19. Oktober 2022)

Ist das nicht der Viadukt in Königsbrück?


----------



## Faszi (19. Oktober 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der Viadukt in Königsbrück?


Richtig, war wohl doch zu einfach...


----------



## kodak (19. Oktober 2022)

Naja, war vor kurzem erst dort 😉

Wo aber wird man von ihm empfangen?


----------



## kodak (20. Oktober 2022)

Nun, die Perspektive zeigt nicht optimal den Beruf des Herrn, dem kann ich vielleicht jetzt Abhilfe schaffen 🙂


----------



## kodak (21. Oktober 2022)

Ach, ein „Alter“ hat er auch noch in seine Zunft ist nun mehr als eindeutig


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. Oktober 2022)

Das ist ein Baumkuchen, was der auf der Schulter hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (21. Oktober 2022)

@Raumfahrer richtig, ein Bäcker oder Konditor ist die Figur 😉 nur wo steht er?


----------



## kodak (22. Oktober 2022)

So, ein Bäckerjunge also





Etwas mehr „Landschaft“🙂 dazu…der gesamte „Ort“ ist sehr bekannt für seine Architektur und Anlage, er steht quasi am Mittelpunkt


----------



## kodak (24. Oktober 2022)

Keiner eine Idee, also niemand beim Denkmalschutz beschäftigt 😁


----------



## Faszi (24. Oktober 2022)

Ist das da ein KAFFEE??


----------



## Raumfahrer (24. Oktober 2022)

Diese beiden Buchstaben stehen bei mir für "keine Ahnung". 
Evtl ist das oben irgendwo in Hellerau.


----------



## kodak (24. Oktober 2022)

@Faszi naja, denke auf dem Bild mit der Jahreszahl steht schon mal KA und da wir in Sachsen sind wird es wohl so sein, gehe aber davon aus das die Blütezeit eines stilvollen Kaffeehauses vorbei sind, gegenüber ist aber ein passabler Bäcker, essen kann man aber immer noch in dem … Kaffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (24. Oktober 2022)

@Raumfahrer Warum vielleicht Hellerau? Es ist Hellerau Kaffee Hellerau 😁


----------



## Raumfahrer (24. Oktober 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> @Raumfahrer Warum vielleicht Hellerau? Es ist das Hellerauer Kaffee 😁











						Gasthaus Kaffee Hellerau
					

Das zentral am Hellerauer Marktplatz gelegene Gasthaus Kaffee Hellerau freut sich auf Ihren Besuch.




					gasthaus-kaffee-hellerau.de
				



Na jetzt hab ich das auch schon gefunden...
Gasthaus Kaffee Hellerau
Markt 15, Dresden - Stadtbezirk Klotzsche, federal state Sachsen, Deutschland








						Mapy.cz
					

Nejpoužívanější mapový portál v ČR s celou řadou tématických map - základní, turistickou, cyklistickou, dopravní a plno dalších. Nabízí možnost reálného leteckého, panoramatického nebo 3D pohledu. Rozsáhlé množství obsahu, firem a turistických bodů zájmu. Umožňuje vyhledávání, plánování tras...




					mapy.cz
				




@kodak Dort bin ich übrigens sogar schon mal gewesen...  
Es war geraten. In diesem Baustil gibt es in DD nicht so viel. 
Und Hellerau ist bzw war sehr bekannt für seine Architektur.


----------



## kodak (24. Oktober 2022)

@Raumfahrer alles richtig, er steht im Mittelpunkt weil auf dem Markt 😉


----------



## Raumfahrer (25. Oktober 2022)

Weiter geht's:


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. Oktober 2022)

Niemand eine Idee...? 
Dann mal etwas weiter weg gehen und schauen....


----------



## kodak (27. Oktober 2022)

In meiner Erinnerung habe ich das Bild schon einmal gesehen, ist der Baum zufällig eine Linde die in Schmorsdorf steht? oder war es sogar hier im Bilderrätsel…


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. Oktober 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> In meiner Erinnerung habe ich das Bild schon einmal gesehen, ist der Baum zufällig eine Linde die in Schmorsdorf steht? oder war es sogar hier im Bilderrätsel…


Ich hatte spaßeshalber mal dieses Motiv mit Google Lens gesucht. Diese KI hat es für eine Koralle gehalten....,  aber @kodak erkennt es trotzdem.    
In Schmorsdorf ist es nicht, aber....?


----------



## Th. (27. Oktober 2022)

...in Maxen.
Das ist das Logo vom Kunsthof.


----------



## Raumfahrer (28. Oktober 2022)

Th. schrieb:


> ...in Maxen.
> Das ist das Logo vom Kunsthof.


Stimmt. 




Es geht also weiter mit @Th.


----------



## Th. (28. Oktober 2022)

Ich gebe zu, das war ein Abstauber. Irgendwie kam mir das Logo bekannt vor - brauchte aber die räumliche Zuordnung von @kodak ...

Dann schnell weiter:




Wo steht die Skulptur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (29. Oktober 2022)

Bei Rübenau im Erzgebirge vielleicht?


----------



## Th. (29. Oktober 2022)

leler schrieb:


> Bei Rübenau im Erzgebirge vielleicht?


Nein.
Der Name des gesuchten Punktes wird durch die Skulptur ziemlich gut beschrieben.


----------



## Faszi (29. Oktober 2022)

Wirbelstein


----------



## Th. (29. Oktober 2022)

Faszi schrieb:


> Wirbelstein


Genau. 
Meluzina/Wirbelstein.
Grandioser Aussichtsberg:




(Keilberg und Fichtelberg)




(Bärenstein und Pöhlberg)


----------



## leler (29. Oktober 2022)

Potzblitz! Da bin ich immer um die Felsen gekurvt und war noch nie oben. Wenn ich das gewusst hätte .-) Mal eine interessante Alternative zum obligatorischen Gipfelkreuz ... Danke für den Kraxeltipp!


----------



## Faszi (29. Oktober 2022)

Th. schrieb:


> Der Name des gesuchten Punktes wird durch die Skulptur ziemlich gut beschrieben.


Das hat es auf den Kopf getroffen!

Weiter gehts hiermit, wo ist das zu finden?


----------



## odolmann (1. November 2022)

Eine Suche nach der markanten Inschrift dieser Tafel führte recht schnell zur Barbarakappelle in der Nähe von Karsdorf / Dippoldiswalder Heide. Die Geschichte dieses als Ruine erhaltenen bergmännischen Gotteshaus ist wirklich lesenswert und Fotos bei komoot bestätigen dass dein Rätselbild von dort stammen sollte


----------



## Faszi (1. November 2022)

@odolmann Sehr richtig, echt ein cooler Ort, weiter gehts mit Dir


----------



## odolmann (2. November 2022)

Auf einer Radtour im Frühjahr schaute dieser Vogel grimmig zu mir herab, wo war ich ihm begegnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (2. November 2022)

Gesteinstechnisch würde ich auf Erzgebirge tippen


----------



## odolmann (2. November 2022)

Faszi schrieb:


> Gesteinstechnisch würde ich auf Erzgebirge tippen


Richtig, und zwar recht knapp hinter der deutschen Grenze (zumindest nach heutiger Sicht)


----------



## odolmann (3. November 2022)

Neuer Tag, neues Bild, und etwas mehr Blick auf das Gestein. Heute ist passenderweise auch Namenstag im Heiligenkalender für den benannten Schutzpatron. Die Initiatoren dieser vor 90 Jahren hergestellten Widmung sind inzwischen genauso nicht mehr existent wie auch der dort einst florienden Ortsteil verschwunden ist. Nicht ganz freiwillig, muss man sagen.


----------



## kodak (3. November 2022)

Der Hubertusfelsen in weipert


----------



## odolmann (3. November 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> Der Hubertusfelsen in weipert


Richtig, da bin ich gewesen. Und leider erst im Nachhinein verstanden was ich dort bei der Durchreise verpasst habe, nachzulesen z.B. im Wikipedia-Artikel oder auf einer sehr umfangreichen Seite inkl. vielen persönlichen Details aus Sicht der Betroffenen / Vertriebenen. Und zur Vollständigkeit hier noch zwei Aufnahmen:


----------



## kodak (3. November 2022)

@odolmann Danke für das mitnehmen und die steile Vorlage zum Abstauben 

So, nun wollen wir mal schauen wer aufmerksam ist😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (4. November 2022)

Ein neuer Tag, ein neues Bild 





Nein, da kommt weder Bus noch sonstiges Verkehrsmittel vorbei, auch kein Fahrrad 😁


----------



## kodak (5. November 2022)

Luftlinie ca. 250-350m sieht es so aus





So unterschiedlich die Fotos wirken, so gehören sie doch am Ende zusammen 😎


----------



## leler (5. November 2022)

MTBs kommen doch überall vorbei .-) Grüble gerade, weshalb nicht hier?  Abgesperrr? Sperrgebiet? NSG? Nationalpark? Hmm....


----------



## kodak (5. November 2022)

Naja, es gibt auch Sachen außerhalb des Geschriebenen, umzäunt trifft es gut @leler schieben kann man bestimmt aber sinnvoll ist es nicht wirklich


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. November 2022)

Waren diese Steine im Bild #9.719 dort schon immer oder wurden die irgendwann mal dort hin gebracht?


----------



## kodak (5. November 2022)

@Raumfahrer die wurden dahin gebracht, also künstlich angelegt

Die ersten beiden Bilder zeigen ältere Bestandteile, das letzte deutlich jünger, des Gesamten


----------



## kodak (6. November 2022)

Zum Sonntag zwei Bilder mit etwas mehr Details der bekannten „Bauwerke“


----------



## kodak (8. November 2022)

Ein Blick… man schaue sich das letzte aufgeschüttete Steinfeldbild genauer an und natürlich auch die Wortwahl, wie zum Beispiel „Luftlinie“, genauer beachten bitte


----------



## kodak (8. November 2022)

Keiner eine Idee, also ich konnte es noch anschauen, jetzt ist die Umzäunung dicht, wird aber wieder geöffnet 👍

Da es ja ein Bilderrätsel ist


----------



## Faszi (8. November 2022)

Botanischer Garten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (8. November 2022)

@Faszi grob gesagt ja, aber in Dresden ohne Felsen 😁 also wo bin ich?


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. November 2022)

Dort sollten jede Menge Studenten sein. Zumindest in der Nähe.


----------



## kodak (9. November 2022)

@Raumfahrer richtig, warum willst du nicht lösen? Dachte ja schon bei deiner ersten Frage das du weißt wo es ist


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. November 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> @Raumfahrer richtig, warum willst du nicht lösen? Dachte ja schon bei deiner ersten Frage das du weißt wo es ist


Wenn ich gerade kein gescheites Bild fürs nächste Rätsel hab, dann sollte ich mich auch mal besser nicht vordrängeln.


----------



## kodak (9. November 2022)

@Raumfahrer du kannst ja lösen und dann freigeben 😁


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. November 2022)

😁@kodak Na dann löse ich mal... 😉
Du warst im Forstbotanischen Garten bei Tharandt. Wo genau das zweite Bild vom Rätsel entstanden ist, kA.
Beim Hinweis, dass dort keine Verkehrsmittel vorbei kommen, dachte ich an den Heidefriedhof und an den Schloßpark in Pillnitz, wo man auch gefälligst nicht Rad fahren soll.
Das dritte Bild erinnerte mich an den Abraum, der beim Bau der A17 angefallen war.
Und weil ich vor längerer Zeit schon mal dort im Forstbotanischen Garten gewesen bin, fiel es mir wieder ein.
Gedenksäule
Tharandt, Deutschland








						Mapy.cz
					

Nejpoužívanější mapový portál v ČR s celou řadou tématických map - základní, turistickou, cyklistickou, dopravní a plno dalších. Nabízí možnost reálného leteckého, panoramatického nebo 3D pohledu. Rozsáhlé množství obsahu, firem a turistických bodů zájmu. Umožňuje vyhledávání, plánování tras...




					mapy.cz
				




Also...., wer beim Rätsel weiter machen möchte, der darf gern.


----------



## kodak (9. November 2022)

@Raumfahrer vollkommen richtig, die Säule steht im alten Teil auf dem Königsplatz und dort steht auch der Wasserbehälter, liebevoll als Bank getarnt…
Der Hinweis Luftlinie bezog sich auf das Tal zwischen dem alten und dem neuen Bereich, wo das Bild mit der Steinlandschaft (Appalachen) entstanden ist, umzäunt ist klar und es wird erst wieder im Frühjahr 2023 geöffnet sein, 31.10 ist immer letzter Tag im Jahr…
Also wer will darf weitermachen, es ist ja freigegeben…


----------



## Artos (12. November 2022)

Ich starte mal einen Versuch:






Wie ich im Gipfelbuch lesen konnte, verirrt sich doch der ein oder andere MTBler hier her .

art


----------



## Faszi (12. November 2022)

Wohlaer Berg, immer wieder schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artos (12. November 2022)

Faszi schrieb:


> Wohlaer Berg, immer wieder schön



stimmt ! Das ging ja fix.

Weiter geht’s mit @Faszi 

art


----------



## Faszi (12. November 2022)

So, ging ja schnell. Aber nicht die Suche nach einem neuen Bild.
Wo kommt man hin wenn man diesem Weg folgt?


----------



## leler (13. November 2022)

Nach oben 
Könnte wahrscheinlich in 1000en Gründen in Sachsen sein .-)


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. November 2022)

Rechtselbisch sächsische Schweiz kann mA schon mal nicht sein.
- wegen Radfahrverbot.^^


----------



## Faszi (13. November 2022)

leler schrieb:


> Nach oben


Richtig!!



Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Rechtselbisch


Auch richtig!!


----------



## leler (13. November 2022)

Ist damit rechtselbisch komplett ausgeschlossen oder nur in der Sächsischen Schweiz? .-) Könnte es mir auch gut irgendwo an den Elbhängen bei Dresden vorstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (13. November 2022)

leler schrieb:


> Ist damit rechtselbisch komplett ausgeschlossen


Wieso ausgeschlossen?


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. November 2022)

Faszi schrieb:


> Wieso ausgeschlossen?


Wegen der Sächsischen Schweiz. 


Edit meint: rechtselbisch gibt es zwischen Schmilka und der sächsischen Landeshauptstadt ja nicht soo viel.
Den Gründelweg zwischen Prossen und Waltersdorf darf man zum zum Beispiel mit dem Rad fahren. Keine Ahnung aber, ob es da ist.


----------



## Faszi (13. November 2022)

Land rechts der Elbe gibts doch nicht bloß in der Sächsischen Schweiz


----------



## Th. (13. November 2022)

leler schrieb:


> ... Könnte es mir auch gut irgendwo an den Elbhängen bei Dresden vorstellen...


Sehe ich auch so. Spontan würde ich auf Keppgrund setzen...


----------



## Faszi (13. November 2022)

Th. schrieb:


> Keppgrund


Passt, weiter gehts mit @Th.
Mein nächster Tip wäre gewesen das ja da für alle gesperrt ist, die dämlichen Schilder stehen ja schon seit Jahren


----------



## Th. (13. November 2022)

...dann lauft mal los.
Am besten Start am Stadion - wobei 1953 min


----------



## leler (14. November 2022)

1953min wären bei einem Tempo von 4km/h sportliche 130km bzw. 33h. Damit müsste der Raum Dresden + Elbtal schon mal ausscheiden - auch wenn es nach Sandstein aussieht. -> Zittauer Gebirge?


----------



## Th. (14. November 2022)

Nun ja, ich habe keine Ahnung was den Schilddesigner zu den 1953 min bewegt hat (1953 ist schon klar!), vielleicht hat er ja tatsächlich reichlich 30 Std. nach einer Auf-oder Abstiegsparty nach Hause gebraucht.
Realistisch gesehen ist die Strecke vom Schild bis Stadion in 19*:*53 min mit dem Fahrrad und bissel Ehrgeiz zu schaffen. 
Noch mal den Wegweiser geputzt, jetzt sollte alles klar sein   :


----------



## leler (14. November 2022)

Also, ich hoffe, der Schilderbauer war nur früher im Vermessungswesen tätig als Schilder und Karten noch manipuliert wurden, um zu verwirren, und ist jetzt hoffentlich im Ruhestand  522km Luftlinie bis Zingst ergibt einen Standort südlich von Prag. Gut im betrunkenen Zustand im Zickzack sind es vielleicht aus dem Dynamoland tatsächlich > 500km bis Zingst ...  Also ich glaube, anhand von km & min wird das nix...
Falls der Schildermeister zumindest bei den Himmelsrichtungen nicht auch so verpeilt ist, dann würde ich mal eingrenzen: links der Elbe und rechts der Weißeritz. 
Schuß ins Blaue: Vielleicht bei Goppeln/Mickern? Oder knapp dahinter im "Obstland" rund um Borthen?


----------



## Th. (15. November 2022)

leler schrieb:


> Also, ich hoffe, der Schilderbauer war nur früher im Vermessungswesen tätig als Schilder und Karten noch manipuliert wurden, um zu verwirren, und ist jetzt hoffentlich im Ruhestand  522km Luftlinie bis Zingst ergibt einen Standort südlich von Prag. Gut im betrunkenen Zustand im Zickzack sind es vielleicht aus dem Dynamoland tatsächlich > 500km bis Zingst ...  Also ich glaube, anhand von km & min wird das nix...
> Falls der Schildermeister zumindest bei den Himmelsrichtungen nicht auch so verpeilt ist, dann würde ich mal eingrenzen: links der Elbe und rechts der Weißeritz.
> Schuß ins Blaue: Vielleicht bei Goppeln/Mickern? Oder knapp dahinter im "Obstland" rund um Borthen?


Das nenne ich mal "Alte Schule" und gebe einen Bonuspunkt - fast getroffen, das Schild steht in Gaustritz - ich wollte mal wieder zur Babisnauer Pappel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (16. November 2022)

Th. schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal "Alte Schule" und gebe einen Bonuspunkt - fast getroffen, das Schild steht in Gaustritz - ich wollte mal wieder zur Babisnauer Pappel


... war gestern morgen ein wenig in Eile - war überrascht, dass @leler s "Schuss ins Blaue" ziemlich genau saß. Dafür darf er jetzt weitermachen.


----------



## leler (17. November 2022)

Danke! 
Auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn .-)
Und ist dann erstmal überrascht...

Bin nicht sicher: Hatten wir dieses hier schon?


Falls ja, dann gebe ich ab.
Falls nein, dann: Wo war ich?
1. Tipp: Es sollte jetzt dort bald etwas weißer aussehen.


----------



## Faszi (17. November 2022)

alte Bobbahn am Fichtelberg


----------



## leler (18. November 2022)

Ja, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
Gratuliere!





Weiter gehts mit @Faszi !


----------



## Faszi (19. November 2022)

UUUUUps, wo bin ich denn hier gelandet?


----------



## leler (19. November 2022)

Rennsteig wäre sicher viel zu einfach


----------



## Faszi (19. November 2022)

leler schrieb:


> Rennsteig wäre sicher viel zu einfach


Ist ja auch nicht in Sachsen und ganz weit weg...


----------



## kodak (20. November 2022)

ich würde mal sagen das ist ein Grenzstein, ein Forstwirtschaftlicher Grenzstein eventuell, dann vielleicht Reinhardtsdorf als Gebiet ... kann natürlich auch ein Grenzstein der Stadt Radeberg oder Radeburg sein  ... ich würde mal beim ersten Tipp bleiben, also Forstbezirksgrenze Reinhardtsdorf


----------



## Faszi (20. November 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> Forstbezirksgrenze Reinhardtsdorf


Leider nein, bin mir nicht sicher ob es nur Forstgrenzsteine sind. Weiten wir mal etas den Blick:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artos (20. November 2022)

Landkreis Bautzen ?

art


----------



## Faszi (20. November 2022)

Artos schrieb:


> Landkreis Bautzen ?


----------



## Faszi (26. November 2022)

Mal scharfgestellt:


----------



## Artos (27. November 2022)

Blick auf Elstra ?

art


----------



## Faszi (27. November 2022)

Artos schrieb:


> Blick auf Elstra


Der Ort stimmt nicht aber die Gegend ist gut


----------



## Th. (29. November 2022)

Ich behaupte, du bewegst dich auf der Gemarkungsgrenze von *R*ammenau, blickst Richtung Nordost über Burkau hinweg, möglicherweise zur Hohen Dubrau (im Dunst). Somit könntest du dich auf dem Nördlichen Kammweg unweit der B98 befinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (29. November 2022)

Th. schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, du bewegst dich auf der Gemarkungsgrenze von *R*ammenau, blickst Richtung Nordost über Burkau hinweg, möglicherweise zur Hohen Dubrau (im Dunst). Somit könntest du dich auf dem Nördlichen Kammweg unweit der B98 befinden.


Da ist ja richtig viel gutes dabei, alles soweit richtig, aber wie heißt die Erhebung auf der ich mich befinde?


----------



## Th. (29. November 2022)

Tanneberg


----------



## Faszi (29. November 2022)

Th. schrieb:


> Tanneberg


Ja, na genau!! Gratuliere!!
Die tolle Aussicht verdanken wir ja auch dem Borkenkäfer wie so vieles in unserer Region.
weiter gehts mit @Th.


----------



## Th. (29. November 2022)

Gut - hatten wir diesen Seelenverkäufer schon?





Wo schwimmt der Kahn?


----------



## kodak (29. November 2022)

Ich denke ihn dort gesehen zu haben




			https://goo.gl/maps/CCWxXfuA8XXEd7Zs6
		


Schiffe versenken habe ich schon als Kind gern gespielt 😎


----------



## Th. (30. November 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> Ich denke ihn dort gesehen zu haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Treffer mittschiffs würde ich sagen...


----------



## kodak (30. November 2022)

Ja, sogar der Satellit hatte es auf dem Schirm, so war es einfach zu treffen 😳

Hier ruhen nun die sterblichen Überreste … doch wo nur?


----------



## slup (30. November 2022)

Sorbischer Friedhof Ralbitz


----------



## kodak (30. November 2022)

@slup natürlich vollkommen richtig


----------



## slup (30. November 2022)

Ein langer Tag auf dem Rad geht zu Ende. Noch sind es ca. 60 km bis zum Füße hochlegen. Wo habe ich das Foto gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (30. November 2022)

Ich meine im Hintergrund den Turm auf dem Hohen Schneeberg zu erkennen.
Irgendwo hinter Dečin?


----------



## slup (30. November 2022)

Heiß


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (30. November 2022)

Strasse Kamenna von Lesni Mlyn nach Boletice runter?


----------



## slup (30. November 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Strasse Kamenna von Lesni Mlyn nach Boletice runter?


Die ist es nicht


----------



## leler (1. Dezember 2022)

Wenn das drüben am Schneeberg der Blick ins Eulaer Tal ist, dann müsstest Du nördlicher sein. 
Vielleicht auf der Folknarska (Höhe Friedhof) ? Die fährt man bei der Heimat Light aber nicht herunter sondern rauf .-)


----------



## slup (1. Dezember 2022)

@leler: Die Folknarska ist es nicht.
Ich war auf der Rückfahrt vom Jeschken.


----------



## Faszi (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde sagen hier:









						50°47'17.7"N 14°16'07.0"E
					






					goo.gl


----------



## slup (1. Dezember 2022)

@Faszi: Auch nicht

Als kleiner Tip
Nach so einer langen Tour fahre ich zum Ende hin gerne im Tal zurück.


----------



## Th. (2. Dezember 2022)

Dann wirst du wohl genau hier sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (2. Dezember 2022)

@Th.: Genau dort stand ich


----------



## Th. (2. Dezember 2022)

Ja, dann das nächste Rätsel - sollte nicht schwer sein:


----------



## slup (2. Dezember 2022)

Rotstein?


----------



## Th. (2. Dezember 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Rotstein?





Th. schrieb:


> (...) sollte nicht schwer sein (...)


Dachte ich mir.

Ist richtig. Rotstein bei Sohland


----------



## slup (3. Dezember 2022)

Dann zum nächsten Rätsel. 
Wo steht der kleine Hochlandbulle?


----------



## kodak (3. Dezember 2022)

Vielleicht im Waitzdorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (3. Dezember 2022)

@kodak: Waitzdorf ist es nicht


----------



## Th. (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich meine, im Hintergrund (Mitte) die Königsnase zu erkennen, rechts oben Struppen-Ebenheit. Somit solltest du südlich vom Dorf Wehlen sein, Richtung Steinbruchpfad.


----------



## slup (5. Dezember 2022)

Th. schrieb:


> Ich meine, im Hintergrund (Mitte) die Königsnase zu erkennen, rechts oben Struppen-Ebenheit. Somit solltest du südlich vom Dorf Wehlen sein, Richtung Steinbruchpfad.



@Th.: Das passt. Bitte weitermachen


----------



## Th. (5. Dezember 2022)

Dann weiter:




Auf welchen Aussichtspunkt stehe ich? (Wobei der entlangführende Wanderweg den deutlich interessanteren Namen trägt...)


----------



## Th. (6. Dezember 2022)

Der erwähnte Wanderweg fing sehr geschmeidig an...




alsbald musste ich allerdings meine fahrtechnische Bankrotterklärung einräumen.

Aber auch der zur Pflege dieses Weges verpflichtete Verein/Betrieb war scheinbar bankrott oder insolvent (oder hat gerade nicht gearbeitet, um im aktuellen Politsprech zu bleiben)...




Waren zwar nur 7,5km, gefühlt deutlich länger - teilweise schon recht mühselig.

(Tipps im Text )


----------



## Raumfahrer (7. Dezember 2022)

Ist das dort evtl ein ehemaliger Bahndamm?


----------



## Th. (7. Dezember 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Ist das dort evtl ein ehemaliger Bahndamm?


Nein.
Allerdings ist das Thema schon mal richtig.


----------



## Faszi (7. Dezember 2022)

Ist das da die Spree?


----------



## Th. (7. Dezember 2022)

Nein. Ist nicht die Spree.


----------



## slup (7. Dezember 2022)

Vielleicht die Freiberger Mulde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (7. Dezember 2022)

Nein auch nicht, aber deutlich näher.


----------



## Th. (7. Dezember 2022)

Nochmal zurück zum Aussichtspunkt und den Blickwinkel 90° nach rechts gedreht...




... jetzt aber!


----------



## Th. (8. Dezember 2022)

Keine Idee? Dann zum Ende der 7,5km... (warum eigentlich reitet der @Th. immer auf den 7,5km rum, wird sich manch einer vielleicht fragen ... weil's mit der Lösung zusammenhängt!)


----------



## Schnegge (9. Dezember 2022)

War da zwar noch nie da und kenne mich da auch nicht aus... aber die Google Suche hat für "Sachsen Hängebrücke am" als zweiten Treffer ziemlich eindeutig die Hängebrücke am Hasennest ausgespuckt. Mit ein bissl Google Maps Suche und Luftbildvergleich habe ich dann den Stufenberge bei Walheim als Foto-Standort ausfindig machen können...
Mit dem Weg ist dann wahrscheinlich die Bankrottmeile gemeint...


----------



## Th. (9. Dezember 2022)

... vorbildlich ergoogelt - dafür gibts ein Fleißbienchen!

Ein richtig schönes Stück Sachsen da, ich gebe aber zu, den Namen "Bankrottmeile" vorher noch nie gehört zu haben.


----------



## luftschaukel (10. Dezember 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Dann zum nächsten Rätsel.
> Wo steht der kleine Hochlandbulle?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1596002


Am Bockwitzer See? Da stehen auch solche Rinder 😉


----------



## Schnegge (10. Dezember 2022)

Dann frag ich mal, wo sich mein jüngster hier befindet...


----------



## Th. (10. Dezember 2022)

Irgendwie sieht das wie Kalkstein aus - ist das in Sachsen?


----------



## Schnegge (10. Dezember 2022)

Scheint Basalt zu sein. Zumindest lauft Wikipedia. In Sachsen ist es aber defintiv, wenn auch nur knapp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (11. Dezember 2022)

An Phonolit oder ähnliches hatte ich auch kurz gedacht. Damit käme das Zittauer Gebirge ins Spiel.
Dazu würde auch


Schnegge schrieb:


> In Sachsen ist es aber defintiv, wenn auch nur knapp...


passen.
Der Doppelgipfel im Hintergrund könnte z.B. Löbauer Berg/Schafberg sein (aber wo ist der Funkturm?).
Und von wo könnte man das so sehen ... vielleicht irgendwo vom Hochwald?


----------



## leler (11. Dezember 2022)

Dann werfe ich mal *Hirtstein* in die Runde ... Der ist zumindest für seine Basaltfächer bekannt und liegt auch kurz vor der Grenze...


----------



## slup (11. Dezember 2022)

Der Johannisstein bei Hain


----------



## Schnegge (11. Dezember 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Der Johannisstein bei Hain


So ist es. Der Hochwald ist auch im Bild, aber zum grössten Teil von Fels verdeckt. Hier noch ein Bild mit dem Bruder und Blick in Fahrtrichtung....


----------



## luftschaukel (11. Dezember 2022)

Wo bin ich? (Ja MTB‘s) gibts da auch zu Hauf!)


----------



## kodak (11. Dezember 2022)

@luftschaukel wir freuen uns wenn du mitmachst, leider sind da ein paar Regeln einzuhalten, siehe erste Seite, eine davon ist das immer der Lösende das neue Bild einstellen darf, es sei denn er gibt explizit das Rätsel frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (11. Dezember 2022)

Dann bitte fortfahren mit dem Rätsel von Luftschaukel.


----------



## luftschaukel (11. Dezember 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> @luftschaukel wir freuen uns wenn du mitmachst, leider sind da ein paar Regeln einzuhalten, siehe erste Seite, eine davon ist das immer der Lösende das neue Bild einstellen darf, es sei denn er gibt explizit das Rätsel frei


Ok sorry!
Gelobe Besserung. 
Danke!


----------



## Waldschleicher (11. Dezember 2022)

Also darf ich jetzt Elstra sagen?


----------



## luftschaukel (11. Dezember 2022)

Ja darfst du! 
Richtig!


----------



## Waldschleicher (11. Dezember 2022)

Es war bereits zu kalt um den Inhalt genießen zu können, aber die Idee an sich fand ich äußerst cool. Selbstbedienung mit Kasse des Vertrauens. Einfach so, mitten im Busch. Naja, auf einem Hügel. 
Wo war das nur?


----------



## Faszi (13. Dezember 2022)

Also die Steine sehen erzgebirgisch aus


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. Dezember 2022)

Nö, soweit geht meine Hausrunde nicht. 
Ich gebe zu das ist schon abgelegen, aber ein markierter Wanderweg/-hügel, Geocachingpunkt, leider ohne Aussicht.


----------



## Waldschleicher (18. Dezember 2022)

Okay, doch zu abgelegen. 
Neuer Versuch, gleiche Hausrunde, was sieht man da?


----------



## kodak (18. Dezember 2022)

Ein Dorf an einer Straße 🙂


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. Dezember 2022)

Das ist zweifelsohne eine markante Stelle und mit Sicherheit nicht schwerer zu erraten, als bspw. ein bepinselter Stein am Wegesrand oder Viecher auf einer Weide. Insofern erschließt sich mir der Sinn des Kommentars leider nicht.  
Je nach Tagesform nicht unendlich weit weg vom letzten Rätsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (19. Dezember 2022)

@Waldschleicher Man erkennt im Hintergrund #9.825 einen Schornstein, also gab es dort mal eine Fabrik. 
Eine Kirche oder ein anderes markantes Gebäude, welches ich wieder erkennen würde, sehe ich zumindest nicht.
Du bist mit den Rädern im Schatten und schaust nach Nordosten.
Die Hügel erinnern mich an die Lausitz, also evtl rechtselbisch.

Ja, und Du fährst eventuell Trickstuff Bremsbeläge.


----------



## Th. (19. Dezember 2022)

... das letzte Bild kam mir gleich so bekannt vor - sollte der Helenenblick und Steinigtwolmsdorf sein.
Wo sich allerdings die Getränkeversorgung befindet .


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Dezember 2022)

Genau, ich finde die Aussicht sehr einprägsam. Hoffentlich findet Helene zurück an ihren Platz, letztes Mal war sie nicht da. Dieses treulose Ding.
Die Kneipenkiste steht auf dem Rüdenberg, Nähe Steinbruch Oberottendorf. Okay, wie bei diversen Rätselbildern muss man eben zufällig dort vorbeigekommen sein...


----------



## Th. (21. Dezember 2022)

Dann hätten wir noch dieses Machwerk zu erfragen:


----------



## kodak (21. Dezember 2022)

Ostrau…Skywalk von elbaufwärts gesehen fotografiert


----------



## Th. (21. Dezember 2022)

@kodak - da bin ich ja froh, dass du nicht schon vor Einstellen des Bildes gelöst hast 😲... nichts im Büro/Homeoffice zu tun?

Aber es stimmt natürlich - das ist das knapp 3 Millionen Euro Bauwerk in Bad Schandau/Ostrau.


----------



## slup (21. Dezember 2022)

Was für ein sinnloses Teil


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Dezember 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Was für ein sinnloses Teil


Zumal im Nachhinein Schneisen in den darunter liegenden Wald geschlagen werden mussten, um überhaupt etwas wie eine Aussicht zu haben... 
Naja, den 5 Sterne Gästen der Elbresidenz muss was geboten werden.


----------



## kodak (21. Dezember 2022)

…die Gäste kommen nicht bis dort, die fahren mit dem Aufzug, sehen einen Anstieg und fahren wieder hinab 😳


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (21. Dezember 2022)

@Th. doch, kann mich über Auslastung nicht beklagen, deswegen allways on 😁

Ich glaube das schnelle Lösen hatten wir schon einige Male, ebenso wie langes rätseln 





Wo war ich da und warum in diesem Licht?


----------



## kodak (22. Dezember 2022)

Weiter geht es mit etwas schaurigem Foto…


----------



## kodak (23. Dezember 2022)

Gevatter Tod sei mit euch … 😎





Geschenke gibt es ja erst morgen 😉


----------



## kodak (24. Dezember 2022)

Ein schönes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest euch allen …













Da hinter dem letzten Türchen ja immer ein wenig mehr ist heute 3 Bilder, sind im Herbst aufgenommen, Sturm war zum Glück keiner, wenn auch „angekündigt“.

Gleich in der Nähe ist ein altes Bergbaugebiet, was man nicht wirklich auf dem Schirm hat, dabei mindestens 800 Jahre alt, dieses Jahr wurden die 800 Jahre auf alle Fälle gefeiert, mit Bergparade.


----------



## Faszi (24. Dezember 2022)

Also ich komme da auf Scharfenberg/Naustadt


----------



## kodak (24. Dezember 2022)

@Faszi dann haben wir das gleiche Verständnis 🙂 auf Schloß Scharfenberg fand jetzt mehrere Jahre der „Herbststurm“ statt
200 Stollen in diesem Gebiet finde ich auch sehr beachtlich, haben wir doch immer Freiberg mehr im Radar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (27. Dezember 2022)

So, mal ein Rätsel "zwischen den Jahren":
Wo bin ich und was sind das für Gebäude?


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. Dezember 2022)

Diesbar-Seuslitz das Schloß?


----------



## Faszi (27. Dezember 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Diesbar-Seuslitz das Schloß


Ganz kalt


----------



## slup (27. Dezember 2022)

In der Lausitz?


----------



## Faszi (27. Dezember 2022)

@slup Gerade so


----------



## slup (28. Dezember 2022)

Königsbrück Hospitalkirche und im Vordergrund das Apothekerhaus.


----------



## Faszi (28. Dezember 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Königsbrück Hospitalkirche und im Vordergrund das Apothekerhaus.


Alles richtig, komplett sieht das dann so aus:





@slup Wie bist Du drauf gekommen?


----------



## slup (28. Dezember 2022)

@Faszi: Bei Googlemaps "Kirche" eingegeben und dann die westliche Lausitzgrenze abgeklappert. 
Ich umfahre zwar öfters mal in Königsbrücker Heide, aber diese Situation kannte ich nicht.


----------



## slup (28. Dezember 2022)

Wo bin ich den hier unterwegs?


----------



## Faszi (28. Dezember 2022)

Das wird doch nicht etwa in der Nähe des letzten Rätsels sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (28. Dezember 2022)

@Faszi Du meinst das tiefental bei Königsbrück? Dann loggen wir das mal ein😎und schauen ob Du richtig gelegen hast


----------



## Faszi (28. Dezember 2022)

kodak schrieb:


> Du meinst das tiefental bei Königsbrück?


----------



## slup (28. Dezember 2022)

Faszi schrieb:


> Das wird doch nicht etwa in der Nähe des letzten Rätsels sein?


Andere Ecke. Die Großnager fühlen sich jedenfalls wohl dort.


----------



## slup (1. Januar 2023)

Neues Jahr - Neues Bild
Was könnte das für ein Gewässer sein?


----------



## Faszi (1. Januar 2023)

Die Kirnitsch


----------



## slup (1. Januar 2023)

Faszi schrieb:


> Die Kirnitsch



Die geologische Gegend passt. Die Kirnitsch ist es aber nicht.


----------



## kodak (1. Januar 2023)

Dann eventuell die Polenz, wenn wir auf deutscher Seite sind oder die sebnitz aber wirklich eindeutig war beim besten Willen keines der Bilder bisher


----------



## slup (1. Januar 2023)

@kodak: Vielleicht hilft das Bild bei der Entscheidungsfindung


----------



## kodak (1. Januar 2023)

Noch schlimmer, da komme ich auf wesenitz 😳 also was ich eigentlich sagen wollte, Baumstämme über Wasser oder knabbern eines Bibers sind nicht wirklich eindeutige Dinge 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (1. Januar 2023)

#9859 war schon gut. Musst Dich nur zwischen den Bächen entscheiden.


----------



## kodak (1. Januar 2023)

Ich würde die sebnitz nehmen, polenz wird schwer per legalem Rad 😁


----------



## Raumfahrer (1. Januar 2023)

Man kommt mE mit dem Rad auch nicht soo leicht durch das Sebnitztal. Also zumindest dort, wo es mA interessant wird ...
Und die Polenz ist etwas länger als von Hohnstein bis Porschdorf, wo man mit dem Rad nur eine Teilstrecke legal fahren darf.


----------



## slup (1. Januar 2023)

Das mit dem Rad kam von @kodak. Wir waren per pedes unterwegs. Die Sebnitz ist es nicht. Wer löst auf?


----------



## kodak (3. Januar 2023)

die Polenz ist es


----------



## slup (3. Januar 2023)

@kodak: Yes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (3. Januar 2023)

Na dann wollen wir mal schauen was Wasser noch so kann 😳




Wo könnte man das denn leider erleben?


----------



## Faszi (3. Januar 2023)

Hirschgrund


----------



## kodak (3. Januar 2023)

@Faszi Leider die bittere Wahrheit, etwas weiter oben ist kein durchkommen mehr, also immer bergauf links bleiben 😳


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Januar 2023)

kodak schrieb:


> @Faszi Leider die bittere Wahrheit, etwas weiter oben ist kein durchkommen mehr, also immer bergauf links bleiben 😳


Gabs irgendwelche Anzeichen das daran gearbeitet wird?


----------



## kodak (4. Januar 2023)

@Waldschleicher keine Spur davon, außer ein paar halbherziger Absperrungen nichts, selbst der Elberadweg war nur provisorisch mit Stahlplatte hergestellt

@Faszi bitte weitermachen


----------



## Raumfahrer (4. Januar 2023)

@kodak Wo ist dieser Hirschgrund?


----------



## kodak (4. Januar 2023)

@Raumfahrer Schmilka Fähre nach Schöna/Reinhardsdorf hinauf






Wie man erkennen kann ist inzwischen noch mehr weggebrochen :-( ...


----------



## Faszi (4. Januar 2023)

Wo hat man diese Aussicht und was sehen wir?


----------



## slup (4. Januar 2023)

Blick auf Schirgiswalde vermutlich vom Lärchenberg


----------



## Faszi (4. Januar 2023)

slup schrieb:


> Schirgiswalde





slup schrieb:


> Lärchenberg


👎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slup (4. Januar 2023)

Das Bild müsste aus Richtung Mönchswalder Berg aufgenommen sein, vermutlich mit demTeleobjektiv.


----------



## Faszi (5. Januar 2023)

Ja, so zwischen Adlerberg und Mönchswalder, weiter geht's mit @slup


----------



## slup (5. Januar 2023)

Dann gleich weiter mit dem nächsten Rätsel.
Wo ist dieses Bild aufgenommen?


----------



## Th. (6. Januar 2023)

Hermsdorfer Park


----------



## slup (6. Januar 2023)

@Th.: Volltreffer


----------



## Th. (6. Januar 2023)

Ich müsste jetzt ein neues Rätselbild suchen - will vielleicht jemand anders? Dann los!


----------



## leler (6. Januar 2023)

Dann springe ich mal spontan ein .-)

Wo lauert dieser Herr hier?


----------



## leler (Samstag um 13:01)

Dann drehen wir uns mal um 180°:

Pro-Tipp: Rio ist es nicht .-)


----------



## leler (Sonntag um 22:31)

Vielleicht liegt ja die Wahrheit bzw. Erleuchtung dazwischen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (Montag um 09:33)

Ah - Schiffe versenken. 
Da muss @kodak wieder ran .


----------



## odolmann (Montag um 12:31)

Es hat mich zunächst an den Waldseilpark Bühlau erinnert, aber so abgehalftert sind die Boote dort nicht


----------



## kodak (Montag um 12:35)

Naja der Wink mit dem Zaunspfahl von @Th. war doch eindeutig, hätte ich nicht so erkannt oder habe ich es falsch interpretiert?


----------



## leler (Montag um 13:28)

Dass es so schwer ist, hatte ich nicht gedacht. Aber hier kommt Hoffnung:
Waldseilpark Bühlau ist es leider nicht, aber Ausflugsort, rechtselbig und Randbereich des Elbtales stimmen schon mal.   Vom Waldseilpark Bühlau bis zum gesuchten Ort dauert es ca. 2 bsi 2,5h mit dem MTB...


----------



## kodak (Montag um 13:45)

Also passte der Hinweis von @Th.  😁 aber ohne das "Schiff" habe ich keinen Bezugspunkt gehabt ;-)






Ich fand es schon immer gruselig dort, das Schiff und eine gewisser Charme waren im Gedächtnis geblieben, das man noch mehr solche Kuriositäten dort aufgestellt hat :-( macht es nicht erstrebenswerter die Buschmühle in Niederau zu besuchen


----------



## leler (Dienstag um 13:39)

Perfekt!

Ja, es hat was von "Disneypark für Senioren" 





Weiter gehts @kodak ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

